# Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Tag,

nein, kein billiges Imitat.

Ich wollte mal einen Gegenthread öffnen, da ich es im Thread "Was regt euch so richtig auf?" gelesen habe.

Worüber freut ihr euch? 

Skala: Wieder 1 - 5

Ich mach dann mal den Anfang.


-Das mein Notebook jetzt endlich mal aus der Reparatur kommen wird. 6/5

-Das ich bald wieder WoW spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5

Gruuhuuuuß


----------



## Thoor (24. Januar 2010)

Und wo ist deine Punktebewertung >.<

das ich morgen urlaub habe 4/5
das ich bald nen neuwagen als auto hab 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und wo ist deine Punktebewertung >.<
> 
> das ich morgen urlaub habe 4/5
> das ich bald nen neuwagen als auto hab 5/5



Upss >_< 
So, jetzt aber^^


----------



## Ykon (24. Januar 2010)

Mal schauen ob sich das durchsetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dass es jetzt den Gegenthread zu dem hier gibt. 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dass Taktloss endlich aus dem Forum verschwunden ist. 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und dass Taktloss endlich aus dem Forum verschwunden ist. 5/5



halleluja
gepriesen sei der heilige charcharoth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

Lachmann 5/5
Weil du mir jedes mal den Tag versüßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lachmann 5/5
> Weil du mir jedes mal den Tag versüßt
> 
> 
> ...



alkopop 6/5
weil du wohl mein größter fanboy bist xD


----------



## Breakyou (24. Januar 2010)

dass ich mir endlich ein neues Mousepad gekauft hab 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (24. Januar 2010)

Auf Mass Effect 2 nächste Woche 5/5
Auf die nächste Apple Keynote die bald ansteht 5/5


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und dass Taktloss endlich aus dem Forum verschwunden ist. 5/5[/font]



Da gibts von mir auch noch ein 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da gibts von mir auch noch ein 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott schickte die sieben Plagen.

Quest:
Überlebe die 7 Plagen 	1/7
Die nöchste müsste bald under way sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> alkopop 6/5
> weil du wohl mein größter fanboy bist xD



Lachmann 5/5 weil es mir jedes mal den tag versuesst, ihm eine gemeine Bemerkung an den Kopf zu haun


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Dass es bei Buffed immer so lustig ist: 5/5


----------



## Sin (24. Januar 2010)

Weltuntergang 2012= 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

das ich ne ganze woche lang keinen französisch unterricht hab
Tausend/5


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2010)

das ich n neues katana habe 5/5


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_Das ich in 2 Monaten n neuen PC Bekomme 

5/5_


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar über meine E-Gitarre die gestern ankam ! 5/5


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob sich das durchsetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der ist nicht weg..hier entlang bitte -> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/user/537180-alphawolf1337/


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SPRING BREEEEAAAAAK!!!!! 2010! 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Der ist nicht weg..hier entlang bitte -> http://www.buffed.de...-alphawolf1337/



Der Acc. hat nen Permbann bekommen. 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (25. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Acc. hat nen Permbann bekommen. 5/5


Was ihm wahrscheinlich herzlichst am A.... vorbeigehen dürfte, macht er sich doch taktlosserdings täglich ein neues Troll-Profil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Dass ich satt bin: 5/5 gibt fast nichts Schöneres auf der Welt, als satt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja höchstens vielleicht essen selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

über meine 5te Tasse Tee heut :3 und ich freu mich auf die nächsten 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2/5


----------



## Potpotom (25. Januar 2010)

Das ich relativ viel hier rumhänge und mir so offensichtlich unangenehme Leute garnet auffallen. 5/5 

Um wen gehts? *g

---

Das meine Tochter langsam rausfindet, wie man seine Spielsachen wieder wegräumt. Hrhrhr... 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (25. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Und dass Taktloss endlich aus dem Forum verschwunden ist. 5/5


Heilige Maria Mutter Gottes 5/5



Khorhiil schrieb:


> UUUUND.. das ich mir bald nen neuen PC kauf.. 5/5





Rexo schrieb:


> _Das ich in 2 Monaten n neuen PC Bekomme
> 
> 5/5_



Dass ihr dann im PC-Technik-Forum ne Zusammenstellung anfragt 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass diese Woche Freitag das dritte Mal in Folge keine Schule für mich ist 3/5


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

Das mein neues Armband in 2-3 Tagen ankommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5
Das Kumpel endlich (ok ... in 2 Tagen) und wir endlich in Disco gehn können 4/5
Das Buffed dieses Deigne nicht behält 2/5
Mein neues tolles Handy 6/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

Über Kronas der grundlos im Skype anruft. 3/5


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2010)

Dass heute Salsa-Abend ist und ich danach was trinken geh und mich das motiviert nicht einfach in den nächsten Flieger zu steigen, nach Australien zu fliegen und den Rest meines Lebens als Baumwollpflücker zu verbringen, bis dass ich von der Hitze der Sonne erschlagen werde: 4/5


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn Kronas nicht im Skype anruft 3/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass heute Salsa-Abend ist und ich danach was trinken geh und mich das motiviert nicht einfach in den nächsten Flieger zu steigen, nach Australien zu fliegen und den Rest meines Lebens als Baumwollpflücker zu verbringen, bis dass ich von der Hitze der Sonne erschlagen werde: 4/5



Du könntest mit mir verwandt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Januar 2010)

Feierabend nach 8 Stunden aushilfslehrling Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dass ich heut 2 Stunden quer durch Berlin fahren darf, um für 15 Minuten in einem Raum zu sitzen und mir anhören darf, dass das kack Arbeitsamt mir immernoch nichts beschaffen will, weil die an meinem psychischen Befinden zweifeln. 5/5



Führe in diesem Thread weiter:

Darf Abschluss verbessern und vielleicht Abi+Studium, wenn ichs nicht versemmel: 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Führe in diesem Thread weiter:
> 
> Darf Abschluss verbessern und vielleicht Abi+Studium, wenn ichs nicht versemmel: 5/5
> 
> ...



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




im moment so die gesamt situation 5/5 ^^


----------



## Rexo (25. Januar 2010)

_5/5 Rammstein Konzert in 6 Tagen <3_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, find ich auch schön, dass ich on bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wenn ich jedes zweite wochenende 50 euro mit poker spielen gewinn xD



will auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Januar 2010)

Wenn Khorhiil jedes 3. Wochenende 50 Euro beim Pokerspielen verliert. 5/5


----------



## Thoor (25. Januar 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 5/5


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Januar 2010)

Dass es jetzt im Musik-Forum ohne Takti regelrecht harmonisch ist: 5/5


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du könntest mit mir verwandt sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


=D Manch dunkle Seele ist sich näher als man denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flexible Arbeitszeiten: 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Januar 2010)

Dass ich noch Internet hab, obwohl T-Doofline meinte, es werde von gestern auf Heute nacht abgestellt ;D

5/5


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:
			
		

> Seid gefälligst nicht so ungeduldig, während ich hier schwer arbeite versuche ich halbswegs fleckenfrei einen Döner zu essen. Da wird man wohl ein bisschen Zeit kriegen um den Thread zu schließen. *mampf*


Die Aussage von Noxiel, der offensichtlich den Wert eines guten Döners zu schätzen weiss: 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (26. Januar 2010)

Sisha rauchen 3,5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Aussage von Noxiel, der offensichtlich den Wert eines guten Döners zu schätzen weiss: 1/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie geil wo hat er den das geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (26. Januar 2010)

5/5 Schule aus ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Nur mehr 2 Tage arbeiten...5/5
Das sich die Berufsorientierungstage lohnen (Ich weiss jetzt was ich NIE IM LEBEN machen soll werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nur mehr 2 Tage arbeiten...5/5
> Das sich die Berufsorientierungstage lohnen (Ich weiss jetzt was ich NIE IM LEBEN machen soll werde
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich werde Tätowierer. Dann würde ich indirekt ein Praktikum vor Gericht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Dass es die nächsten Tage schulmäßig gechillt ist. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (26. Januar 2010)

Bei Apollo hat man mir umsonst meine kaputte Fensterglas-Brille repariert. Find ich super.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Januar 2010)

Emos bei Netlog dissen 5/5 AHHH DAS ERFRISCHT so richtig nach einem anstrengenden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 5/5 Schule aus ^^




Das ich eine neue Tastatur hab 6/5

Das mookuh eine lustige Signatur hat 4/5


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

Das ich heute gar nicht schlafen werde und wieder die ganze Nacht imba RTL 2 Sendungen gucken werde 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Januar 2010)

Das meine Lehrerin gerade angerfuden hat um mir zu sagen, das ich endlich einen Praktikumsplatz habe (5 Tage bevor es anfängt). 10/5


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie geil wo hat er den das geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Keine Ahnung mehr, in irgend nem geschlossnen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dragon1 schrieb:


> Nur mehr 2 Tage arbeiten...5/5
> Das sich die Berufsorientierungstage lohnen (Ich weiss jetzt was ich NIE IM LEBEN machen soll werde
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst Du laut sagen, sonst wär ich Anwalt geworden, was leider nicht annähernd solch ein spannender Beruf ist, wie man sichs vorstellen könnte.

Den für den richtigen Beruf entschieden zu haben: 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

Du drüftest dicha uch schon freuen das du mal nicht verschlafen hast *G*

naja

ich freu mich das ich heute schon so lecker gegessen hab, fit bin wie ein turnschuh und in ca. 4-5 stunden heimgehn kann :3 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Januar 2010)

das ich zum 5ten mal in folge die englisch hausaufgaben erfolgreich unterschlagen hab 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2010)

Zu Hause zu sein bei meiner Kaminfeuer DVD... 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2010)

Opfer eines Lags zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu Hause zu sein bei meiner Kaminfeuer DVD... 5/5



ein echtes kaminfeuer zu hause 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Januar 2010)

Sackkopf! ^^


----------



## Kronxi (27. Januar 2010)

Auf die freie Woche wo ich mir was Neues fürs Schlagzeug zulegen werde 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

Kronxi schrieb:


> Auf die freie Woche wo ich mir was neues für Schlagzeug zulegen werde 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das meine noten nicht so schlecht sind wie erwartet 5/5
sie 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> sie 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer?



Sein Otter.


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer?



Geht dich nichts an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sein Otter.



*prust* LAchmann, ich hab dich diesmal nicht verarscht^^ Der poese Alkopop war das!


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wer?





Skatero schrieb:


> Geht dich nichts an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


!


Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sein Otter.




haha ... -.-


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Januar 2010)

*wegschmeiß*


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> haha ... -.-



wenns mich  nichts angeht, warum postest du was darueber?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wenns mich  nichts angeht, warum postest du was darueber?



dich geht garnichts mehr an :<
ich bin immernoch zutiefst verletzt :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dich geht garnichts mehr an :<
> ich bin immernoch zutiefst verletzt :<



Das Lachmann noch lebt. Over Nine Thousand!!!!1111/5


----------



## mookuh (27. Januar 2010)

einfach nur entspannen 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (27. Januar 2010)

das ich morgen keine schule hab 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Januar 2010)

ich jetzt schlafen geh! 10/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Januar 2010)

das meine chemie lehrerin endlich zur hölle fährt
naja eig berlin aber das ist ja fast das gleiche^^ 10/10


----------



## Lekraan (28. Januar 2010)

emp Bestellung angekommen 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Das Schule ausgefallen ist....-10/10, auch wenns 10 Stunden gewesen wären
Langsam weiß ich echt nicht mehr wieso ich überhaupt früh aufstehe, fällt ja doch alles aus, vor allem die Fächer die mir Spaß machen...


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2010)

Schulausfall...als ich noch in die Schule ging gabs nie Schulausfall. Ich hab genau ein einziges Mal Schulausfall miterlebt und das war wegen ner Bombendrohung (komischerweise ausgerechnet an dem Tag, an dem gewisse Leute Abschlussprüfungen hatten...). Aber wegen Wetter oder so gabs das nie.
Hach...nochmal U18 sein, wie schön wär das nur...wobei, wenn ichs mir recht überlege...bin ich doch ganz gern erwachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Dass scheinbar auf ne absolute Tiefpunktphase bei mir ne Hochphase folgt - oder zumindest siehts bisher danach aus: 4/5


----------



## Falathrim (28. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja auch total lächerlich...woanders waren richtige Schneewehen und son Schmarrn. Hier hatten wir gerade mal 4-5 Stunden Sturm & Schnee, und anscheinend heute morgen Blitzeis...und da die Schulen aus dem ganzen Landkreis ihre Schüler beziehen fällt dann in der ganzen Stadt und im ganzen Landkreis die Schule aus...obwohl wenigstens die Hauptstraßen wunderbar sauber waren..
nicht mal 50% Unterrichtsversorgung gehabt diesen Monat.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Lateinvokabeln für Test lernen *hust*.
Aber morgen gibts ja noch Bio vorher zum lernen.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Januar 2010)

verdammt sowas gabs zu meiner nciht zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (28. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Lateinvokabeln für Test lernen *hust*.
> Aber morgen gibts ja noch Bio vorher zum lernen.



müsste sowas nicht eher in den übes was regt ihr euch so RICHTIG auf?-thread?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> müsste sowas nicht eher in den übes was regt ihr euch so RICHTIG auf?-thread?^^



Naja, ich kann die Häflte schon von letztem Jahr.
Aber ich muss exessiv lernen nach meiner 5 inner Arbeit.
Dass ich meinen Sinn für Ironie behalten kann 5/5.


----------



## Ykon (28. Januar 2010)

Heute Zeugnis bekommen <3 
4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Heute Zeugnis bekommen <3
> 4/5



Ich wrede so ziemlich überall ne 2 oder 3 bekommen.
Außer Latein, da krieg ich ne 4 :/.


----------



## Ykon (28. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich wrede so ziemlich überall ne 2 oder 3 bekommen.
> Außer Latein, da krieg ich ne 4 :/.



Ist mein erstes Halbjahr auf nem Gymnasium :/ eine 4 und Rest 2en und 3en.
Hätt besser laufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nurnoch 2 1/2 Jahre dann nie wieder Schule!! 6/5


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Heute Zeugnis bekommen <3
> 4/5



qft


ich hab ueberall nur 1,2 und Deutsch Englisch, Mathe 3


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> nurnoch 2 1/2 Jahre dann nie wieder Schule!! 6/5



HAHAHHA i lold srsly XDDD


----------



## Lekraan (29. Januar 2010)

Heute Abend Disco 5/5


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2010)

hab heute geburtstag und geh am abend mit freunden gepflegt saufen^^ (meeeet^^) 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Januar 2010)

GrATZ!!!! Mano lass es krachen


----------



## Manowar (29. Januar 2010)

OK!
*Musik lauter mach*


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GrATZ!!!! Mano lass es krachen



danke^^ und werd ich machen^^


----------



## Ykon (29. Januar 2010)

Dass ich heute nur bis 9:00 Uhr Schule hatte. 4/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl... ich bin extra für zwei Stunden Unterricht um sechs Uhr aufgestanden... da könnt ich im anderen Thread posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Januar 2010)

Die dämlichen Gesichter meiner... eh Mitmenschen... ob des bisschen Schnees und Kälte... 5/5
Generell diese jämmerliche Weichei Gesellschaft die bei dem bisschen Winter was grad herrscht sofort durchdreht und nichts mehr funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Soladra (29. Januar 2010)

dass ich mich an den Rechner schleichen konnte 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (29. Januar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab heute geburtstag und geh am abend mit freunden gepflegt saufen^^ (meeeet^^) 5/5



Lass krachen Mano! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mano Geburtstag hat 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (29. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch Mano
Das Saufen und feiern hatte ich heute Nacht...zu viel...^^

Dass der Schnee mal richtig gut aussieht 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (29. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Mano
> Das Saufen und feiern hatte ich heute Nacht...zu viel...^^
> 
> Dass der Schnee mal richtig gut aussieht 5/5



Bei uns ist schon wieder alles Matsch -1/5 -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Januar 2010)

Ne 1 bis 2 im Lateintest.
Das ist der Anfang, um von der 4 wegzukommen^^. 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2010)

mein Zeugniss 2/5


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

dass meine im anderen stockwerk sodermaßen dicht sind, dass ich endlich mal beim musik hgören die boxen voll aufdrehen und mir das trommelfelll rauspusten kann 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2010)

Das es mir wieder halbwegs gut geht, ohne OP 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Januar 2010)

20cm Schnee vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

heute keine Schule 5/5

Juhuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (30. Januar 2010)

Das ich bei der nächsten Serie die ich gucke endlich mal wieder n wirkliches Happy End (die letzen jetzt zwar auch aber immer ziemlich traurig :/)  haben werde xD 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

varg - blutaar 
over nine thousand!!11/5


----------



## Lekraan (31. Januar 2010)

Freitag wieder rofa <3 93642347235/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Rockfabrik/Metal-Disco) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (31. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Freitag wieder rofa <3 93642347235/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stuttgart oder Augsburg??


----------



## Lekraan (31. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Stuttgart oder Augsburg??



Augsburg. Warum?


----------



## Breakyou (31. Januar 2010)

dass ich mir grad 4 neue Shirts von Suicide Silence und Co. bestell 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (31. Januar 2010)

Das ich mit meiner kleinen gerade einen Schneemann gebaut hab. *freu* 5/5

Endlich mal richtiger Schnee und nicht nur diese Pampe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^
das hier 10/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Januar 2010)

1. Das Lachmann über mir geschrieben hat, danke für diese Ehre 5/5.
2. Morgen Früh Royal Rumble Lachmann/5
3. Keine Arbeiten mehr in der Schule 4/5


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

1. Auf mein neuen Laptop 4/5

2. Auf den Film der Hobbit 3/5

3. Auf Harry Potter Heute abend im Fernsehr 5/5


----------



## Karius (31. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube vorab müsste man mal die FSK Stufe des Threads klären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2010)

Mal wieder mit den besten Freunden die man haben kann weggehen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Aufs nächste Wochenende 3/5
Auf einen ganz tollen Besuch, der irgendwann reinschneit 5/5
Auf den Feierabend 4/5


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Brotzeit 5/5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Die geilste Closing-Party eines Clubs ever! miterlebt zu haben: 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die geilste Closing-Party eines Clubs ever! miterlebt zu haben: 5/5




es gibt immer eine NOCH geilere party!


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2010)

Ne der Club ist ja jetzt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ja, ne geilere Party gibts auf jeden Fall, aber keine geilere Closing-Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ein Webinar anzuschauen und im Hintergrund des Sprechers ne Maus und nen hustenden Typen zu hören: 2/5


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

Das ich bei Travian w6 gerade Verteidiger der Woche Rang 1 und 4 medailien besitze xD


----------



## Falathrim (1. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das ich bei Travian w6 gerade Verteidiger der Woche Rang 1 und 4 medailien besitze xD



Was auch immer das heißen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich halbwegs ausgeschlafen hab 3/5
Dass heute abend bestimmt lustig wird 5/5


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2010)

Morgen Zug fahren, wir haben auf unserem 5er-ticket durch schleswig holstein noch 2 plätze frei, wenn jemand von rendsburg nach kiel will, für 4 euro seid ihr dabei... ach ja 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was auch immer das heißen soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



travian, ein browsergame
w6 = welt nummer 6
und ich hab auszeichnungen fuer die beste verteidigung der woche bekommen
einmal rang 1 und einmal rang 4


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Februar 2010)

Dass Heute der Kabel Bw Mann kommt und mir meine Leitung ( 25 Mbit ) freimacht ;D

nie wieder mit Bauern DSL 2000 surfen ^^


----------



## Dominau (1. Februar 2010)

Das einer meiner Freunde morgen bis halb 6 schule hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muahaha 4/5..


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

ich bin also nur einer von vielen..
dass ich schlauer bin wie der da oben 4/5


----------



## Dominau (1. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass ich schlauer bin wie der da oben 4/5



Das du das immer noch denkst.. ZZzZzz


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

Dass Edge den RR gewonnen hat unendlich mal unendlich olus alles zuvor mal unendlich hoch unendlich mal 1,4 mal unendlich hoch 1.2345 mal unendlich und jedes Atomauf der Welt hoch 299999999999 genommen und dazu multipliziert/die eben genannte Zahl mal minus 1.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

wer ist Edge ? 
bitte nicht schlagen..



> *Edge* (engl. für &#8218;Rand&#8216;, &#8218;Kante&#8216;, &#8218;Schneide&#8216 steht für:
> 
> 
> Edge (Texas), eine Stadt in Texas, USA
> ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Februar 2010)

Adam Copeland :/.


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

hat mir immer noch nichts gesagt aber Google hats mir verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (1. Februar 2010)

Das ich in deinem Avatar zu sehen in >.< 1/5

Aber halt total bescheuert, da meine Mütze nicht richtig sitzt und ich zu viel getrunken habe -4/5


----------



## Alion (1. Februar 2010)

Ich freue mich:
über den ganzen Schnee der heute gefallen ist. Hier bei uns gab es schon lange nicht mehr so viel Schnee wie heute. 2/5
darüber, dass das Notebook, dass ich mir vor einer Woche gekauft habe bis jetzt keine Probleme macht. Weder beim Installieren noch bei der Übernahme der Daten. Ich bin durchaus positiv von Windows 7 überrascht. 4/5
dass ich am Donnerstag nach Hong Kong fliege und nächste Woche dann weiter zu einem Sprachaufenthalt in Neuseeland. Insgesamt bin ich 3 Monate weg. 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (1. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Das ich in deinem Avatar zu sehen in >.< 1/5
> 
> Aber halt total bescheuert, da meine Mütze nicht richtig sitzt und ich zu viel getrunken habe -4/5



hm? 
meinste in meinem?
kann dich bei allem Willen nicht erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf Freitag ,weil ich da auf ein Konzert gehen auf das ich mich schon seit Wochen freue 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (1. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> hm?
> meinste in meinem?
> kann dich bei allem Willen nicht erkennen
> 
> ...



ohh .. wollte khorhiil zitieren


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Das ich nach der ersten Untersuchung einen Termin fuer die OP bekommen hab entgegen meiner befuerchtunen 3/5


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

Spring Break 2010: Flug + Hotel gebucht, bezahlt, bestätigt -> 5/5


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2010)

Wann genau ist nochmal Springbreak?
Bin dabei einen Hawaii Urlaub zu buchen für die nächste Zeit und da wäre das ja nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spring Break 2010: Flug + Hotel gebucht, bezahlt, bestätigt -> 5/5



ich hasse dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2010)

Edge 5/5.
Die WWE ist jetzt um 3000 Prozent besser.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wann genau ist nochmal Springbreak?
> Bin dabei einen Hawaii Urlaub zu buchen für die nächste Zeit und da wäre das ja nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt drauf an wo Du hin willst. Es gibt ja mehrere Spring Break Destinationen: Acapulco, Bahamas, Cancun, Florida und Jamaica. Im Grossen und Ganzen ist aber Spring Break normalerweise den ganzen März über. Infos findest Du beispielsweise auf Students Travel. Ich selbst geh nach Cancun, 2.Märzwoche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich hasse dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Ein diabolisches Lachen erklingt, das so laut, tief, böse (aber vor allem diabolisch) klingt, dass man es weltweit hört.


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo Du hin willst. Es gibt ja mehrere Spring Break Destinationen: Acapulco, Bahamas, Cancun, Florida und Jamaica. Im Grossen und Ganzen ist aber Spring Break normalerweise den ganzen März über. Infos findest Du beispielsweise auf Students Travel. Ich selbst geh nach Cancun, 2.Märzwoche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie du noch aus meinem Post entnehmen kannst, gehts nach Hawaii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich schließ mich einfach mal mit meinem Kumpel kurz, der studiert ja zur Zeit da *g*

um mal nicht Offtopic zu werden ->
Vorfreude auf Hawaii 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Ein diabolisches Lachen erklingt, das so laut, tief, böse (aber vor allem diabolisch) klingt, dass man es weltweit hört.



Wenn du dir was fängst werde ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spring Break 2010: Flug + Hotel gebucht, bezahlt, bestätigt -> 5/5



Bring mir was hübsches mit!

Vorzugsweise rothaarig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2010)

auf die WM 2010 !


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (2. Februar 2010)

Neuen naruto shippuuden folgen 4/5
Auf besseres Wetter 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Februar 2010)

willkommen in wow^^
ich denke buffed ist da eine sehr gute repräsentative in bezug auf die community
sieht ja auf den servern nich anders aus...zumindest war das vor 6 monaten so als ich noch gezockt habe


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Spring Break 2010: Flug + Hotel gebucht, bezahlt, bestätigt -> 5/5




nimm mich mit ich zwäng mich auch in nen koffer mir scheißegal aber nimm mich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nimm mich mit ich zwäng mich auch in nen koffer mir scheißegal aber nimm mich mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Buch Dir nen Flug und ein Hotelzimmer und nimm Dir frei, dann können wir drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit dem Koffer wird nicht funktionieren. Bei Inlandflügen in Mexiko wird das ganze Gepäck auf Drogen untersucht und es würd son Spürchen auffallen, wenn ich da noch nen Mensch mitschmuggel ^^

BTT: Dieses Smilie hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/5


----------



## Lekraan (2. Februar 2010)

Spange kommt am Dienstag raus 785/5
2000+ Beitrge 3/5
Freitag feiern 5/5


----------



## Ragebar (2. Februar 2010)

Abend mit den Freunden 5/5
Kino Besucht Avatar 4/5

und auf euch^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

das ich heute schulfrei habe 5/5
morgen vllt auch 3/5


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Gleich Argentumchampion Titel <3/5


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (3. Februar 2010)

Neue Tastatur+Maus (179Fr, 120Euro) war an einem Ort ausverkauft, und am nächsten Ort, 5 Minuten weiter gabs die für 119Fr (80Euro) 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2010)

Gar nichts grade ö.0 
Aber da mich auch nichts ärgert:
Neutrale Stimmung 1/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

Bald Ferien 5/5.
Morgen Alben von Seether und TDG 1000/5


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2010)

"Semi-Authentic Italian Food cooked by a Japanese": 1/5


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Aufs Wochenende 5/5
Auf den Feierabend 6/5
Über die Kippe die ich gleich rauchen geh 10/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

das ich morgen schon wieder schulfrei habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OVER NINETHOUSAAND/5


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

das die bounts einer nach dem anderem sterben!3/5


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2010)

Schokokuchen... hier... bei mir... jetzt... *freu* 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Februar 2010)

Tante Amazon´s Emilbenachrichtigung, daß dem alten Dante seine Death Edition unterwegs und das verzockte Wochenende gerettet ist... 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (4. Februar 2010)

Das beste kommt zum Schluss ( Heute Abend ) 8/5
Kino Abend Samstag  6/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Februar 2010)

Das ich mir das Sprunggelenk verstaucht habe. 2.5/5


----------



## TheDoggy (5. Februar 2010)

In ca 2.5 Stunden endlich die schwersten Klausuren hinter mir, wieder Heim und bekocht werden: 5/5
Aber momentan, vor der Klausur: 1/5 ... eigentlich drunter.. xD


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Das ich mir das Sprunggelenk verstaucht habe. 2.5/5




Und darüber freust du dich? *g*

Das ich gleich schon Feierabend habe und meine neue Trainingsphase beginnt <3  4/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und darüber freust du dich? *g*
> 
> Das ich gleich schon Feierabend habe und meine neue Trainingsphase beginnt <3 4/5



Naja, wenigstens kann ich ruhig zuhause bleiben und im Bett liegen.


----------



## Lekraan (5. Februar 2010)

Heute Abend wieder Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/5
und betrinken 4,5/5


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Nur noch 4 Stunden bis Feierabend 3/5


----------



## Ykon (5. Februar 2010)

gerade MTV World Stage <3 5/5


----------



## Mungamau (5. Februar 2010)

Ferien 1/5
Ausbildungsplatz 5/5


----------



## Asayur (5. Februar 2010)

Na dann dickes Gratz für die Ausbildungsstelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur noch 4 Arbeitsstunden morgen Vormittag dann Wochenende 3,2/5


----------



## Skatero (6. Februar 2010)

Snowboarden 5/5
Snowboarden und dazu Metal hören 10/5


----------



## Volcon (6. Februar 2010)

5/5 dafür das Wochenende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 5/5 das ich wieder WoW suchten kann


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Nur noch 3,5h bis Wochenende 3/5


----------



## Lekraan (6. Februar 2010)

Über gestern.
War der geilste Abend, an den ich mich zurückerinnern kann
7/5

Uuuund, ich freu mich auf Freitag -> 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2010)

Mein Paket mit Mass Effect 1 für die Box ist endlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mein Paket mit Mass Effect 1 für die Box ist endlich da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Amazon Paket mit Ratm CD war nach 2 Tagen da, das Shirt kommt am Montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Asayur (6. Februar 2010)

Wochenende

its oooooooooooovvvvvvvvvver Nineeeethousendddddd


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (6. Februar 2010)

auf naruto shippuuden jippi!!!!!


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

Mittagessen 4/5
Über mein neues Profil 5/5 
Schwarze Katze heute morgen 1/5^^


----------



## G3nGeN (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich mein Führerschein habe 4/5 
Morgen ist Woche B, das ist gut 3/5
Das man sein Counter hier pushen kann 1/5 
Ich hab ein LVL UP bei S&F 2/5 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (7. Februar 2010)

G3nGeN schrieb:


> Das ich mein Führerschein habe 4/5
> Morgen ist Woche B, das ist gut 3/5
> Das man sein Counter hier pushen kann 1/5
> Ich hab ein LVL UP bei S&F 2/5



Gratuliere zum Führerschein ^^


----------



## G3nGeN (7. Februar 2010)

Ragebar schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum Führerschein ^^




Wieso GZ? Hab den schon seid 2 Jahren :>

Ne joke ^^


Supernatural 4/5

btw. weiß jemand wo ich mir die ganze Staffel 4 bekommen? Auf buffed.de ää ich meinte .... amazon gibt es die Staffel zwar, aber da fehlen noch die letzten 3-4 Folgen >.<


----------



## Kizna (7. Februar 2010)

Alle seine Prüfungen geschrieben zu haben 5/5

In manchen versagt zu haben 0/5

Auf die Semsterferien 5/5

Auf das Ende der semsterferien 0/5

Auf Level 50 in Aion 4/5


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Heute eigentlich noch nichts richtiges, aber Durchschnittslaune von

6/5 *g*


----------



## Braamséry (8. Februar 2010)

Buffed 10/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Musik hören 7/5

Meine Freundin 100*X/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Februar 2010)

das die paganfest karten gestern angekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/5


----------



## Manoroth (8. Februar 2010)

das heute meine wacken karten angekommen sind 10000000/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Februar 2010)

bald bei travian mein erstes dorf bald adeln 3/5


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Heute Abend früh schlafen gehn: 5/5


----------



## Alion (10. Februar 2010)

Ich freue mich darüber, dass ich gerade in Hong Kong bin und es am freitag weiter nach Neuseeland geht. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (10. Februar 2010)

Hahahahahaa zuuuu geil! Hab grad nen Anruf entgegengenommen, da meinte einer, er hätte von unserer Firma Medikamente zugeschickt bekommen und dann hat der auch schon angefangen ins Telefon zu fluchen, als ich ihm sagte, wir produzieren keine Medikamente und verschicken auch keine und dass er sich vermutlich verwählt hat. Da wars totenstill und nach 1-2 Schweigeminuten hat er sich entschuldigt und wieder aufgelegt. Hach war das lustig


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Das jetzt schon die halbe Woche rum ist *weekendcalling* 3/5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Das jetzt schon die halbe Woche rum ist *weekendcalling* 3/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ich 2 Wochen Urlaub habe... 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (10. Februar 2010)

mein Zeugnis 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Februar 2010)

Auf Morgen 10/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (10. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ich 2 Wochen Urlaub habe... 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boah...das Zitat muss ich jetzt in den "was regt euch auf" Thread ^^


----------



## Petersburg (10. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> mein Zeugnis 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meins 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (11. Februar 2010)

Neuer Ledermantel^^ 7/5


----------



## Hinack (12. Februar 2010)

Karneval 5/5 , Kölle Alaaaaaaaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

heute,monatg,dienstag frei 5/5
die gesamt situation im moment 5/5
musik 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (12. Februar 2010)

*Das mein neuer PC innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen kommen wird. 5/5
Mein gesamte neue PC/Gaming-Ausstattung von Amazon. 5/5

Heute Abend Faschingsball. 3/5
Das am Sonntag Faschingsumzug ist. 4/5

Das ich heute kein Zeugnis mit nach Hause nehmen muss. 5/5
Das ich Montag - Mittwoch Urlaub habe. 3/5
Das ich am Monatsende wieder Gehalt bekomme. 3/5

Fazit:
Auf die Nahe Zukunft. 5/5
Auf die Entfernte Zukunft. 4/5.

Ich Liebe das Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2010)

Das dank Kälte und Schnee der Sonntag ein verdammt frostiger Tag für ein paar Herzen wird MUAHAHAHA 5/5


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Das ich heute schon um 16:30 gehen durfte 4/5

Das ich morgen zwar bis 12:00 arbeiten muss, das allerdings verkleidet und mit Sekt untermalt und ich danach zum Faschingsumzug gehe: 5/5 *g*


----------



## Lekraan (12. Februar 2010)

Gleich rofa 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (12. Februar 2010)

DSA mit freunden mit mir als spielleiter 5/5


----------



## Petersburg (12. Februar 2010)

Weltuntergang 2012 OVER NINE THOUSAND/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (12. Februar 2010)

Wochenende 5/5
Ein wenig Glück gehabt bei WoW heute 4/5
Gute Musik mal wieder 5/5


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Februar 2010)

Das ich mich nach 17 Jahren


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  treuer Dienste (und Kratzen in der Leitung) von meinen alten PC-Boxen getrennt habe.  *5/5

*
Gibts die Marke "Escom" eigentlich noch oder ist das ein Relikt aus vergangenen Tagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

Freue mich auf Diablo III, Besseres Gameplay. 5/5

Außerdem auf Starcraft II, Blizzard hat es einfach drauf. 4/5


----------



## Breakyou (14. Februar 2010)

dass bald alle Faschingsumzüge vorbei sind und der Alkoholpegel der Einwohner sinkt 5/5


----------



## Gimli2010  (15. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass bald alle Faschingsumzüge vorbei sind und der Alkoholpegel der Einwohner sinkt 5/5



^^ kann ich gut verstehen


----------



## Ykon (15. Februar 2010)

grad vopm Rathausplatz gekommen.
War richtig gut. 4/5

Nächstes Jahr wieder. 4/5


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Chinesisches Essen heute Abend 4/5

Auf mein neuen Monitor der heute kommt 9/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2010)

Über die lustigen Gesichter, die Paare machen, wenn man neben ihnen laut... "telefonierend" entlang spaziert und irgendwelche (auch erfundene) Statistiken seinem "Gegenüber" erklärt die allesamt die vielleicht da gewesene romantische Atmosphäre mit einem Schmiedehammer zerschmettern (sprich... Scheidungsstatistiken, Kuckuckskinder etc.etc.etc.) 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> dass bald alle Faschingsumzüge vorbei sind und der Alkoholpegel der Einwohner sinkt 5/5


der alk pegel ist mir egal .. nur die ätzende musik .. bäh 


und das gestern z.b. morgens um 6 schon .. und sonst am abend wenn man in ruhe ne serie kuken will oder so .. 6/5


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

poeser selor xD


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Auf meinen kommenden Döner.. hoffe das er kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit weisser (Yoghurt) Sauce. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (16. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Auf meinen kommenden Döner.. hoffe das er kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Leekran wird ihn nicht bringen.......

Muahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

27.02 Punk- und Skintreff in Hamburg 4.5 /5


----------



## Breakyou (16. Februar 2010)

auf den Frühling und den Sommer um dann skaten zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn er überhaupt wieder kommt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> poeser selor xD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM4JiJ6B2I
> 
> 3/5



Ich bin gerne ein sadistisches Arschloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2010)

Immer wieder zu Doppelposten 5/5 xD


----------



## Breakyou (17. Februar 2010)

über den neuen Skin 5/5 wuhhuu
wie habe ich den davorigen gehasst :/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> über den neuen Skin 5/5 wuhhuu
> wie habe ich den davorigen gehasst :/



me² neuer skin 5/5!


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Neu, neues Designe 3/5


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2010)

Dass morgen wahrscheinlich meine neue Maus kommt. Ausser die Post versagt... 20/5


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Februar 2010)

Feierabend mittags um 12 :O  3/5 weils halt einfach NOCH geilere sachen gibt


----------



## Crucial² (19. Februar 2010)

*Auf ein Ruhiges Wochenende mit meiner Freundin 5/5* (sie wäre ja stolz wenn sie das jetzt lesen würde!)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Immer noch auf meinen PC von Hardwareversand 7/5* (fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte)
*Auf meinen Amazon Einkauf 4/5 *(Neuer Monitor, Neue Maus, Neues Mousepad usw.)


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

_*Über mein Starcraft 2 Beta-Key.* 10/5_


----------



## Lekraan (19. Februar 2010)

Nachher Disco 6/5


----------



## XXI. (20. Februar 2010)

Auf Ente mit Klos, Soße und Rüben!!


----------



## Breakyou (20. Februar 2010)

auf meine Geburtstagsgäste 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> auf meine Geburtstagsgäste 5/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Februar 2010)

feierst du auch heute? O.o
Ich hab gewusst dass einer aus der Community auch am 20.02 Geburtstag hat aber hab nicht gedacht dass du es bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dass Lachmann Geburtstag hat 4/5


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Das ich in 3 Wochen 18 werde 4/5

RAWR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> feierst du auch heute? O.o
> Ich hab gewusst dass einer aus der Community auch am 20.02 Geburtstag hat aber hab nicht gedacht dass du es bist
> 
> 
> ...



nein :O
ich hatte schon am 18 geburtstag ^^ 
aber da donnerstag feiern kacke ist feier ich heute nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dass breakyou geburtstag hat 5/5
happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you
happy birthday to breakyou
happy birthday to youuuu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Februar 2010)

och schade :/
aber alles gut und liebe nachträglich großer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
16 oder 17?

Lachmann hat Geburtstag kommt und singet alle mit ,
welch ein Jubel welch ein Glück ,
Lachmann hat Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Odin sei mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Spaß wünsche ich ;D


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

mit Breakyou feiern 5/5

Painkiller 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (20. Februar 2010)

mit Dominau feiern 6/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Februar 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> och schade :/
> aber alles gut und liebe nachträglich großer
> 
> 
> ...



16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dir wünsch ich auch viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (20. Februar 2010)

ein kleiner Schritt für dich aber ein großer Schritt für die Bierindustrie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2010)

- Am Maskenball neulich ein Mädel abgeschleppt zu haben (wobei ich später rausfand, dass die eigentlich nen Freund hat o_O aber das wusst ich ja nicht): 5/5
- Am selben Abend die Handynummer eines anderen Mädels erhalten zu haben: 2/5
- Heute Abend ein Date mit besagtem zweiten Mädel zu haben: 5/5
- Morgen mit noch nem andern hübschen Mädel ins Thermalbad gehen: 5/5

- Meine Signatur: 5/5


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Am Maskenball neulich ein Mädel abgeschleppt zu haben (wobei ich später rausfand, dass die eigentlich nen Freund hat o_O aber das wusst ich ja nicht): 5/5
> - Am selben Abend die Handynummer eines anderen Mädels erhalten zu haben: 2/5
> - Heute Abend ein Date mit besagtem zweiten Mädel zu haben: 5/5
> - Morgen mit noch nem andern hübschen Mädel ins Thermalbad gehen: 5/5
> ...


seit wann ist davatar so wild


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> seit wann ist davatar so wild


Ich hab da so meine Phasen, aber hättest mal meine Studentenzeit erleben sollen, vor allem wenn ich hinter der Bar stand ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Alter... 


Das ich heute mehr oder weniger Ruhe habe 5/5


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab da so meine Phasen, aber hättest mal meine Studentenzeit erleben sollen, vor allem wenn ich hinter der Bar stand ^^



KK Springbreak rund ums jahr wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Das Heute ( sind wir endlich fertig? ) kommt auf Pro7. 4/5

Das ich Onkel bin. 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Das Onkel bin. 5/5



Bin ich schon 5 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Bin ich schon 5 mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



deine schwester hat 5 kinder? heilige scheisse o.O


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> deine schwester hat 5 kinder? heilige scheisse o.O


Vielleicht hat er mehr Geschwister als nur eine Schwester?


----------



## Ykon (20. Februar 2010)

Zwei Wochen hintereinander Samstags KEINE Schule. 5/5


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen hintereinander Samstags KEINE Schule. 5/5



Dass das für mich ganz normal ist. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

yay Ykon endlich ma einer der den schmerz der Samstagsschule kennt xD
ich hab nächste woche wieder samstagsschule und schreib da 4 stunden Deutsch KA ^^ 0/5


----------



## Lekraan (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> deine schwester hat 5 kinder? heilige scheisse o.O


Äh ja .. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er mehr Geschwister als nur eine Schwester?



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Über seine neuen T10 Schultern. 5/5

Coole signatur Lekraan!


----------



## Vanth1 (21. Februar 2010)

Das ich bald endlich wieder WoW zocken 5/5 (hoffe ich hrö nicht wieder auf weil ich kb mehr hab^^i-wie komts mir so vor als ob ich mir zwinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



und ganz wichtig:

das das Wetter langsam besser wird,ich wache schon mti der sonne im gesicht auf ...dafür gibts 10/5


----------



## Grakuhl (21. Februar 2010)

das ich mein area4 ticket habe 5/5
das ich wieder wow spielen kann 4/5


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

Carchas "Closed" post im Taktloss Thread 4/5
Das die Sonne ENDLICH wieder scheint und es nach Frühling riecht und nicht mehr so sch... kalt ist 5/5
das ich in 3 Wochen 18 bin und bald Autofahren kann OVERNINETHOUSAND/5


----------



## KARUxx (21. Februar 2010)

Mein Abschluss 5/5

Das der verdammte Schnee endlich weg geht 5/5


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Februar 2010)

Darf morgen ausschlafen. 5/5


----------



## Manoroth (21. Februar 2010)

Das ich den Thermin habe für mein Tatoo^^ auch wens erst in 8 Monaten ist 5/5


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Das ich den Thermin habe für mein Tatoo^^ auch wens erst in 8 Monaten ist 5/5



Hast du schon ein Motiv?


----------



## Manoroth (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hast du schon ein Motiv?



klar^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Februar 2010)

Satter Dragon1, Gluecklicher Dragon1 5/5


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> Das ich den Thermin habe für mein Tatoo^^ auch wens erst in 8 Monaten ist 5/5




Wtf O_o
Wo kann man bitte hingehen, wo man solche Termine bekommt? *g*

Das ich keine Termine für meine Tattoos brauche und mir bald nen neues machen lassen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wtf O_o
> Wo kann man bitte hingehen, wo man solche Termine bekommt? *g*



Mein Tätowierer ist auch bis zu einem Jahr ausgebucht. Liegt aber auch daran, dass sein Studio recht bekannt ist und er unglaublich gute Arbeiten abliefert. 
Da warte ich gerne mal etwas länger. Ich persönlich finde längere Wartezeiten aber auch gar nicht schlecht, weil ich viele Leute kenne, die es sich in dieser Zeit noch mal anders überlegt haben.


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Ok bei meiner ist es eigentlich nur Glück.
Die hat offiziell vor einiger Zeit aufgehört, macht aber noch arbeiten für die Leute die sich von ihr haben tattoowieren lassen uuund wenn eben diese Leute, die Nummer von ihr rausrücken, dann macht sie das auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War immer schwerstens zufrieden.

Der Grund fürs "aus" waren übrigens 2 Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find ich aber eigentlich fast schon besser, weil sie tattoowiert aus "Überzeugung" bzw hat sie ne menge Freude dran.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2010)

Neues Stargate 5/5 

<3


----------



## Vartez (25. Februar 2010)

Das ich endlich meine neue Armbanduhr habe. 4/5
Das ich alle Scrubs Staffeln auf Deutsch hab (Also die von 1-7) 7/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ich n Flummie gefunden habe 3/5


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Februar 2010)

Vartez schrieb:


> Das ich endlich meine neue Armbanduhr habe. 4/5
> Das ich alle Scrubs Staffeln auf Deutsch hab (Also die von 1-7) 7/5
> 
> 
> ...



Übrigebs habe ich staffel 8 auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das macht mich happy 10/10
ich freu mich darüber, das ich schon Battlefield Bad Company 2 vorbestellt habe, und am 4ten losgesuchtet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 (weils noch nciht da ist deswegen 9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

darauf das ich demnächst auf meinen Blog täglich 500 Besucher habe. 5/5

das Naruto Shippudden demnächst wieder auf RTL2 kommt die neue Staffel. 10/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> darauf das ich demnächst auf meinen Blog täglich 500 Besucher habe. 5/5
> 
> das Naruto Shippudden demnächst wieder auf RTL2 kommt die neue Staffel. 10/5



du guckst dir doch nich ernsthaft diese verschandelungen von RTL2 an ?


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> darauf das ich demnächst auf meinen Blog täglich 500 Besucher habe. 5/5
> 
> das Naruto Shippudden demnächst wieder auf RTL2 kommt die neue Staffel. 10/5



guck halt online naruto -.-


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> du guckst dir doch nich ernsthaft diese verschandelungen von RTL2 an ?




Ihr guckt euch nicht ernsthaft so nen Mist (um das mal zuende zu führen) an ? *g*


Noch 3 Stunden arbeiten 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. Februar 2010)

Japp-noch 3 Stunden bis zum Wochenende 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Februar 2010)

Heute Training 5/5

Morgen Fernmeldeübung beim THW 5/5


----------



## Destilatus (26. Februar 2010)

Seit gestern auf meine neue Ausbildung als IT-Systemkaufmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird bestimmt richtig toll und fordernt :-) 100/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (26. Februar 2010)

Auf nächste Woche weil Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awadalla (26. Februar 2010)

Auf SGA ... das Montag endlich die 5. Staffel auf Sci Fi ausgestrahlt wird 5/5
Das ich am Dienstag einen Vorstellungstermin habe 5/5
Das ich dann vielleicht wieder zu Fuß in die Arbeit gehen kann 5/5

*
*


----------



## Breakyou (26. Februar 2010)

dass ich meine neuen Skates gekriegt habe und sie mir sogar passen, was bei Größe 47 relativ schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/5


----------



## jainza (26. Februar 2010)

über den Schalker Sieg 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2010)

auf freitag uebernaechste woche xD Dsa 4 ever, und unsere kranke grp ftw. 5/5


----------



## aisteh (27. Februar 2010)

Derbysiege 10/5 :]


----------



## MuuHn (27. Februar 2010)

Das ich bald wieder Gesund werde 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (27. Februar 2010)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Das ich bald wieder Gesund werde 5/5



same her, aber bei mir sinds 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/ 5


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Das ich seid gestern 210 Beiträge habe.  5/5

Das bald Alice im Wunderland im Kino kommt mit dem Johnny Depp. 4/5  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Piercing 5/5 :O


----------



## DasX2007 (28. Februar 2010)

Montag & Dienstag frei 1337/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2010)

Heute wiedermal im Büro arbeiten zu dürfen: 4/5
Meine Signatur - Freitag gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. März 2010)

ICQ. Das nenn ich mal perfektes Timing 5/5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, dass war sein Screen, jetzt kommt meiner (ich bin Salamisemmel):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

Das Heute nachmittag Freunde vorbeikommen 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2010)

Das die dämlichen Phishing versuche so verdammt erheiternd sind xD Seit knapp 2 jahren kein WoW mehr spielend kriege aber trotzdem seit ner Woche dauernd nachrichten vom angeblichen Account Service bezüglich wechselnder Gründe 5/5


----------



## Bodvarr (3. März 2010)

Aufs Airbourne Konzert nächste woche 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. März 2010)

wieder gehen zu koennen und zuhause zu sein 10/5
Keine Schmerzen mehr beim Sitzen 11/5


----------



## Deanne (3. März 2010)

3/5: Dass heute endlich mal wieder die Sonne scheint und es etwas wärmer ist.


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

ich freue mich über das bevorstehende wochende 4/5
I'm happy about the upcoming weekend 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

gehen zu koennen ohne das es wehtut 12/5


----------



## Caps-lock (4. März 2010)

Darüber das ich es endlich geschafft habe meine Wiimote an den PC zu klemmen 5/5.
Auch wenn ich bisher nur Mausklicks (keine Mausbewegungen emulieren kann).
Aber es geht prinzipiell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. März 2010)

Gleich Battlefield Bad Company zu zocken :> 4/5


----------



## ShadowLuffy (4. März 2010)

Heute Abend mit meinen Freunden zu Skypen 10/5


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

Das ich heute abend alleine daheim bin
I'm home alone tonight


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. März 2010)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> Aufs Airbourne Konzert nächste woche 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du glücklicher sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das es mir wieder besser geht 4/5


----------



## Hinack (4. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> Das ich heute abend alleine daheim bin
> I'm home alone tonight



Wenn ich fragen darf, warum übersetzt du alles ins Englische?





Mich freut aktuell, dass wir im Schulsport Volleyball spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach super ^^ 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Mich freut aktuell, dass wir im Schulsport Volleyball spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gz xD
Volleyball ftw
Ich darf erst in 2 monaten wieder sport machen )=


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. März 2010)

Dass ich den Heuschnupfen durch Medikamente sehr gut erträglich machen konnte 5/5
Disturbed, Seether, Ratm, Three Days Grace und Foo Fighters 5/5
Dass ich ne coole Sau bin (sollte eigentlich auch die nächsten freuen, die die Ehre haben unter mir zu schrieben!) 5/5
Dass ich meinen eigenen Stil hab und net wie die vielen Medienopfer und Mitläufer (die es net mal merken) bin. 5/5
Bald WOchenende 3/5


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

Das am 29 März Naruto Shippuuden wieder kommt 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich übermorgen Alice im Wunderland gucke 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (4. März 2010)

&#24525;&#12385;&#12403; schrieb:


> Das am 29 März Naruto Shippuuden wieder kommt 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



XD neue Shippudden Folgen genau zu meinem geburtstag


dass ich am sonntag Alice im Wunderland mit Freunden gucke 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2010)

Morgen letzte Vorabiklausur und dann erstmal chillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

das endlich wochenende ist und ich chillen kann 4/5
the last weekend, and I can chill 4/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> das endlich wochenende ist und ich chillen kann 4/5
> the last weekend, and I can chill 4/5



Es heißt wohl eher: "It is finally weekend and I can chill". Kann sein das ich mich irre aber es ist definitv richtiger als dein "Englisch".

Btt:

Das Neyru meinen Avatar umgefärbt hat und ich endlich einen habe der mir besser gefällt. General Guy/5

Danke Neyru


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

morgen Alice im Wunderland in 3D 5/5, und abzug weil ich versprochen hab Popcorn fuer 6 Personen zu kaufen xD 4/5


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. März 2010)

it would be better to learn it klingt besser xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> before you try to write everything in english, you should better learn it.



deswegen macht er/sie es ja xD
er/sie will sein englisch verbessern


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Es heißt wohl eher: "It is finally weekend and I can chill". Kann sein das ich mich irre aber es ist definitv richtiger als dein "Englisch".
> 
> Btt:
> 
> ...



naja optimallösung wär natürlich
At last it's weekend and I can hang out


----------



## Ykon (6. März 2010)

FF13 ist seit gestern Nachmittag da. 5/5


----------



## DasX2007 (7. März 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ordentlicher Sonnenschein 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. März 2010)

Dass ich nächste Woche BF BC 2 LE haben werde. 5/5


----------



## &#27177;Chee (7. März 2010)

das in kürze legend of the seeker kommt 5/5


----------



## &#40845;Nami (7. März 2010)

_auf heute abend Arena mit der Gilde 4/5_


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> das endlich wochenende ist und ich chillen kann 4/5
> the last weekend, and I can chill 4/5



I think i spider xD
+
My english is so good, that makes me nobody so fast after. xD


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_Das ich Adobe Photoshop CS4 umsonst bekommen habe heute Abend erst einmal damit rum Experimentieren 10/5_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2010)

Das mein Wochenende so gut war das ich auch noch den Rest der Woche überstehe 5/5


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_Über meine neue Signatur erster versuch mit Photoshop Cs 4 4/5_


----------



## Matress (8. März 2010)

Hab mir ne Karte für Hurricane & Rock am Ring gekauft 5/5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#27177;Chee (8. März 2010)

_Guten Nacht ^^_
_darüber das ich jetzt in mein warmes Bett gehe 5/5 _


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ordentlicher Sonnenschein 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wo? 



Matress schrieb:


> Hab mir ne Karte für Hurricane & Rock am Ring gekauft 5/5.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ich morgen mit breakyou skaten geh 5/5


----------



## Skatero (10. März 2010)

Dass Battlefield Bad Company 2 heute angekommen ist und ich bisher auch keine Probleme mit den Multiplayer-Matches hatte. 10/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. März 2010)

Morgen oder am Freitag kommt mein Disturbed Shirt! 5/5


----------



## Soldier206 (10. März 2010)

Final Fantasy 13 1000000/5


----------



## aseari (11. März 2010)

Dass wir bald DSL 50.000 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## &#27177;Chee (11. März 2010)

Das ich heute mit meinen Pre Bc Krieger mein Tier 2 voll bekommen habe 5/5
Das ich heute Abend mit meiner Classic Gilde Zul Gurub gehe, Zwanzig 60er das wird lustig  10/5


----------



## rovdyr (11. März 2010)

Urlaub 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (12. März 2010)

Das ich mir endlich eine PS3 gekauft habe 5/5


----------



## Lyua (12. März 2010)

Das am 29 März Naruto Shippuuden kommt 5/5 

auf hoffentlich Bessers Wetter 4/5

Das ich wieder gesund werde ^^5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. März 2010)

morgen mit ein paar kumpels pokern,schmauchen und trinken 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (12. März 2010)

15 Punkte in Mathe als Endnote 5/5


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

auf Blackwinglair heute Abend mit meiner Gruppe 4/5

das endlich Wochenende ist 5/5


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Dass ich endlich im Besitz der Bullet Karten bin :   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/5 *g*


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Dass ich SIE ins Kino eingeladen habe, und sie (falls alles gut geht) kommt. SIe mag mich auch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10000000/5


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

das ich die mathe arbeit hinter mir hab 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dass ich SIE ins Kino eingeladen habe, und sie (falls alles gut geht) kommt. SIe mag mich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Na dann GZ, viel Spass und viel Glück Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird schon schief gehen^^

DA: O The Awakening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Na dann GZ, viel Spass und viel Glück Dragon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich weiss selber wie hoch die chance ist mich zu blamieren, aber die Gefuehle ist einfach zu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



94,564% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> 94,564%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Science is not your friend... science is there to kick your butt and explain it in a way you won't understand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Science is not your friend... science is there to kick your butt and explain it in a way you won't understand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gut, dass ich mich schon seit einiger zeit damit abgefunden habe, dass ich zu abstoßend und menschenverachtend für eine freundin bin (und meine witze witze einem kanibalen, bevor er mich essen wird, eher gefallen werden als irgendeinem weiblichem wesen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut, dass ich mich schon seit einiger zeit damit abgefunden habe, dass ich zu abstoßend und menschenverachtend für eine freundin bin (und meine witze witze einem kanibalen, bevor er mich essen wird, eher gefallen werden als irgendeinem weiblichem wesen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



irgendeine wird es auf dieser welt geben, die genau den selben scheiss wie du lustig findet xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. März 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> gut, dass ich mich schon seit einiger zeit damit abgefunden habe, dass ich zu abstoßend und menschenverachtend für eine freundin bin (und meine witze witze einem kanibalen, bevor er mich essen wird, eher gefallen werden als irgendeinem weiblichem wesen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Adam gab den Tieren Namen, fand aber kein partnerschaftliches Gegenüber. Darauf ließ Gott Adam in einen tiefen Schlaf fallen, entnahm ihm eine Rippe bzw. Seite und schuf aus dieser sein Gegenüber Eva."

Der war fies :O.

Das jetzt Simpsons kommen 5/5.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2010)

Ich werd jetzt nicht die ganze Nacht da sitzen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten berechnen nur um euch ein wenig Realitätssinn einzuprügeln...


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt nicht die ganze Nacht da sitzen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten berechnen nur um euch ein wenig Realitätssinn einzuprügeln...



warum nicht? Ich dachte es macht dir spass


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. März 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn ich wirklich mal eine treffe...
die die gleichen sachen lustig findet wie ich
die den gleichen humor hat wie ich
die sich für die selben sachen interessiert...

...könnte ich sie nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Dieses Lied, das meine STimmung perfekt beschteibt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwX5Ve-Lknw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Auch wenn es kitschig klingt: meine überaus gute Laune findet aktuell keinen abriss, was micht freut und zwar mit kritischen 10/5 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Auch wenn es kitschig klingt: meine überaus gute Laune findet aktuell keinen abriss, was micht freut und zwar mit kritischen 10/5 Punkten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



same here xDD


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

dragon, tief durchatmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und laut losschreien, sonst platzte uns noch vor freude XP


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> dragon, tief durchatmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*lach* Echt jetzt, ich platze wirklich fast xP


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

sag ich doch, nimm dir ein kissen, halt es dir !leicht! vors gesicht und schrei mal so laut du kannst rein, dann kannste auch wieder klar denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2010)

das ich sonntag weiblichen besuch kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> sag ich doch, nimm dir ein kissen, halt es dir !leicht! vors gesicht und schrei mal so laut du kannst rein, dann kannste auch wieder klar denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich zerreise mir nicht umsonst die Stimmbaender, es bewirkt eh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich zerreise mir nicht umsonst die Stimmbaender, es bewirkt eh nichts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Pah, hast es ja nichtmal versucht *g*
Aber auf jeden Fall (da du mich durch den altbekannten Bug auf deinem Profil Ignorierst...)

Gratz, freut mich, das alles nach Plan geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> *lach* Echt jetzt, ich platze wirklich fast xP



Dann würde ich aber vorher nochmal Druck ablassen bevor du sie wieder triffst...


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber vorher nochmal Druck ablassen bevor du sie wieder triffst...


1:0 für unter die Gürtelline (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) *g*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. März 2010)

Splinter Cell DEMO 9999/9999


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2010)

O.k. um wieder Ernst zu werden: Dass ich gerade das neue Poets of the Fall Album über iTunes sauge: 15/5


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann würde ich aber vorher nochmal Druck ablassen bevor du sie wieder triffst...



omg mit mir ist es schon so schlimm dass ich sogar den kommentar witzig fand und laut losgeprustet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


heute nur 4 Stunden Schule  4/5
Noch 7 Schultag bis zu Ferien 7/5


----------



## Manowar (18. März 2010)

Du brauchst da nichtmal drüber zu lachen, das machen 90% aller Männlichen Wesen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 6 Wochen bei zum Hawaii Urlaub <3 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. März 2010)

Das heute so unglaublich geiles Wetter ist und ich jetzt rausgeh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> omg mit mir ist es schon so schlimm dass ich sogar den kommentar witzig fand und laut losgeprustet hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Schwester sofort! Wir brauchen 50cc Realität intravenös!"


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> "Schwester sofort! Wir brauchen 50cc Realität intravenös!"



huh was heisst das komische intravendingens?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Dir wird das Zeug direkt in die Vene gespritzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dir wird das Zeug direkt in die Vene gespritzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Interessant.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. März 2010)

das ist Beruhigungsmittel. Im Film "Das Leben stinkt" (bester amerikanischer Film ever (nach Forrest Gump)) wird 
dem Hauptdarsteller 4 mal hintereinander eine solche Dosis verpasst, worauf der einen Medikamentenschock erhält.
Evtl. ist bei YouTube etwas zu finden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> das ist Beruhigungsmittel. Im Film "Das Leben stinkt" (bester amerikanischer Film ever (nach Forrest Gump)) wird
> dem Hauptdarsteller 4 mal hintereinander eine solche Dosis verpasst, worauf der einen Medikamentenschock erhält.
> Evtl. ist bei YouTube etwas zu finden.



LOL?
Ich meinte wirklich Realität xD


----------



## Harloww (18. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> huh was heisst das komische intravendingens?



War das jetzt dein ernst?


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> War das jetzt dein ernst?



Serious Sam thinks serious.

Geh bitte wieder jeden Thread mit deinem humorlosen Ernst zumüllen. THX!

BTT: 

Bald Wochenende 4/5
Neue Mangachapters 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

Morgen Freitag: 4/5
Neues Poets Album: 15/5 Ich finds genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ich wieder über Harloww schmunzeln kann 3/5


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Am nächsten Mittwoch eine Freundin besuchen: 4/5
Auf den Chillerabend am Samstag freuen: 4/5
Gestern nen Kumpel besoffen im Bus getroffen haben der nur sch***** erzählt hat: Unbezahlbar.

Es gibt Dinge die kan man nicht kaufen. Für alles andere gibt es Master Card




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. März 2010)

Das wir morgen einen Studientag in der Schule haben was heißt: morgen schulfrei! 7/5
Das wir aber Aufgaben für diesen Tag bekommen haben: -1/5 (Weil es Recht wenig ist und ich ja das ganze Wochende dafür Zeit habe)

Insgesamt also: Morgen 6/5


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

Weihnachtsessen im März/April: 5/5
Unbezahlbare Videos am Spring Break gedreht zu haben: 4/5
Bald schon wieder in die Ferien fliegen zu können, obwohl erst grad gewesen zu sein: 5/5
Feststellen zu können, dass Alkohol in Europa einfach besser schmeckt als in Mexiko (von Tequila abgesehn, der dort recht lecker ist): 2/5


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Rock am Ring 2010 5/5
Hurricane 2010 dröflzig/5


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. März 2010)

Geilstes Wetter am Genfer See 5/5
Geilen Fischfang zum Start der Angelsaison 5/5
die geile Schweiz inkl. der geilen Schweizerinnen bzw Genferinnen 5/5


----------



## Bitialis (19. März 2010)

Feierabend und Wochenende 4/5 (stress mit meiner Mom) 
Nächster Amerika Urlaub 5/5 
Das ich langsam wieder die Lust an WoW finde 2/5 (NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN!!!!) 
Heute Abend mit meinen Kumpels chillen 5/5


----------



## Lyua (19. März 2010)

Übers schöne wetter bei uns 4/5 

Ich freu mich für meine Schwester die ein Kind bekommen hat 5/5

Das ich zum 2 mal Tante bin 5/5

Das ich 6 Geschwister habe 5/5 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. März 2010)

Full HD Fernseher mit God of War III Collectors Edition OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND/5

Jetzt erstmal wild onanierend durch die straßen rennen und dann ne runde zocken


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal wild onanierend durch die straßen rennen und dann ne runde zocken



Selten so geil gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das endlich wieder Wolken am Himmel sind: 4/5

I mag warmes Wetter nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (21. März 2010)

Die angenehme abwechslung von sonne und wolken und die wärme dabei´5/5
das ich nur noch die woche schule habe danach 2 wochen frei 5/5

hmmmmmmmmmmm.......achso ja und das ich jetzt vor den ferien erstmal keine klausuren schreibe 4/5


----------



## Tokkrash (22. März 2010)

Das Dreamworks wieder ein genialen Film produziert hat - Drachenzähme Leicht Gemacht genial 4/5

hier noch der Trailer ist besser als Kung fu Panda




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y2RMXeQE_Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. März 2010)

Basis II Ausbildung FGr. FK durchgekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

Gebuuuurtstaaaaag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Rikkui (29. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  6/5


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2010)

in 2 Tagen kommt "Skulduggery Pleasant III -Dark Days"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. März 2010)

Grün 5/5


----------



## Manowar (29. März 2010)

21.04. -> Hawaii 
Für einen ganzen Monat die ganze Grütze hier in Deutschland lassen :>

5/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. März 2010)

5/5 Razzia bei Neonazis in Mering.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Quelle


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2010)

Being still alive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> 5/5 Razzia bei Neonazis in Mering.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



100/5!


----------



## s0re (31. März 2010)

Das ich mein Zimmer umgestellt habe 5/5 & das ich ab morgen 4 Tage Frei habe 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Diesen Film mit Freundin angesehen - das war ein spass.
Im nachhinein: 5/5


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2010)

Das ich jetzt auch das letze album von hammerfall hab ! 5/5
das heute alle teile von "guck mal wer da spricht" kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5

Sooo schäänneess wedda 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. April 2010)

Über die Werbung bei Buffed :

Jetzt im Angebot GTAIV für 14 iwas €

Schlag jetzt zu ! 

^^ 5/5


----------



## Alion (4. April 2010)

Das ich gestern in Hobbingen war und heute nach Queenstown fliege. 5/5
Durch neuseeland reisen ist einfach toll.


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Das ich gestern in Hobbingen war und heute nach Queenstown fliege. 5/5
> Durch neuseeland reisen ist einfach toll.



woah neuseeland...das land meiner Traeume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. April 2010)

5/5 - Heute Abend in München im Backstage, Spirit from the Street Festival on Tour 2010 mit Zaunpfahl, Fuckin' Faces, ddp und Hörinfarkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-10/5 Zahnweh


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. April 2010)

ausbildung geschafft 7/5 
zur marine gehen 10/5 
und sonst am meer sein bei sonnenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Thoor (5. April 2010)

Das ich mein erstes Auto gekauft habe (Mitsubishi Colt 1.5l 75PS) 1932571893279328561387587328975239'517632908751238957/5

Das bald GTA4 LCS für PS3 kommt und ichs reserviert habe 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Endlich mal Zeit gehabt zu haben ein paar schicke Photos zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. April 2010)

Das mein Knie, das ich mir am ersten Ferientag bei nem Sturz relativ stark aufgeschürft (richtig?) habe, fast komplett verheilt ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/5 
Dachte schon das es Probleme gibt weil ich Dreck in die Wunde bekommen habe, aber es ging Prima und ohne Umstände. Die Hose werde ich zwar niewieder tragen, aber wenigstens gehts meinem Knie gut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2010)

Grad gemerkt zu haben, dass ich noch bis zum 19. Frei hab 5/5


----------



## Thoor (6. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Grad gemerkt zu haben, dass ich noch bis zum 19. Frei hab 5/5



*selor mit fluch beleg* -.-

das ich in ner woche nen colt vor der türe stehen habe ;D


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Grad gemerkt zu haben, dass ich noch bis zum 19. Frei hab 5/5



das ich immerhin noch bis zum 12. frei habe 4/5


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2010)

Dass ich (mit dieser Woche) noch drei Wochen Ferien habe 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

Freitag Nacmittag >.< nur 1/5 weils noch so lange bis dahin ist


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Momentan die Hilfsbereitschaft einer superlieben Person, die mir vollkommen fremd ist 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. April 2010)

5/5: Morgen mit der Verwandtschaft meines Freundes essen zu gehen. Endlich kann ich mal wieder meine guten Tischmanieren unter Beweis stellen und es mir für lau richtig schmecken lassen.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (10. April 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Morgen mit der Verwandtschaft meines Freundes essen zu gehen. Endlich kann ich mal wieder meine guten Tischmanieren unter Beweis stellen und es mir für lau richtig schmecken lassen.


Ein Guten Hunger dir Deanne.

Das demnächst die Cataclysm Bete anfängt 4/5


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2010)

Endlich den externen Firmenauftrag beendet zu haben und wieder im Büro arbeiten zu können: 5/5
VS 10 installieren: 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieder vernünftige Arbeitszeiten haben: 5/5


----------



## Fromduski (14. April 2010)

Das ich vom Lohnsteuerausgleich 1133€ gekriegt hab 10/5 D


----------



## ExtremDoc (14. April 2010)

Das ich Samstag in alle Frühe auf dem Weg zur RPC Köln sein werde =] 10/5


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

Morgen nach der laaangen Pause endlich wieder Judo JEAH 4/5
Ich werd mich endlich wieder bis ans Limit meiner Kraefte bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. April 2010)

Das ich genau jetzt in einer Woche in Honolulu lande 5/5 <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. April 2010)

Erstes Abi (deutsch) vorbei

```

```
 4/5


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

*Kurzfristig:*
Wochenende 3/5

*Sommer 2010:*
Amerika 3/5
Malle 6/5
Segeln 4/5


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (16. April 2010)

Das Bald Sommer ist! 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2010)

Muskelkater xD 1/5
Er zeigt mir dass ich mich gestern gut genug angestrengt hab


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Muskelkater xD 1/5
> Er zeigt mir dass ich mich gestern gut genug angestrengt hab



Naja, wenn du lange nix machst kriegste beim ersten mal so ziemlich 100 Prozent Muskelkater^^.
Dass Wochenende ist. 5/5


----------



## EspCap (16. April 2010)

Dass meine Lost Season 2 endlich da ist und ich weiterschauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Habe mir vorhin das Album "Come What (ever) May" von Stone Sour gekauft. 5/10


----------



## Deanne (16. April 2010)

Ich hab für die RPC morgen leckere Onigiri gemacht: 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (16. April 2010)

(Vorausichtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nie wieder Schule 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. April 2010)

In einem Kurs mit dem Untertitel "Gestern, Heute, Morgen" zu sein 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Zerato_Thrall schrieb:


> Das Bald Sommer ist! 5/5



Ich glaub das was wir jetzt haben kann man als sommer bezeichen... ich schwitz wie nochwas
natürlich ist das eine 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. April 2010)

dass bald meine Rhapsody of fire CD da ist...nur mehr 10 tage 4/5
Dass ich zum HeadbangersBall 2010 Wien hingehen werde! 4/5


----------



## Ol@f (21. April 2010)

English A-level exam done 4/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. April 2010)

Dass wir ne Geschichtsarbeit bei einem sehr gehcillten Lehrer geschrieben haben, ich nix gelernt hab und es auch nicht gebraucht habe, da die Fragen sehr einfach waren. So macht Schule Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	5/5


----------



## Crucial² (21. April 2010)

Das ich jetzt nen Funktionierenden PC daheimstehen habe 6/5
Aufs Modern Warfare 2 Zocken, wenn ich von der Arbeit komme 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

Dass ich Abi hab ^^ 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Dass ich Abi hab ^^ 5/5



Was fürn Schnitt?




Was mich freut. Nun ja, dass die Sonne scheint, bald Wochenende ist. Das wars eig schon, außer dass


Spoiler



ENDE SOMMER NEUES DISTURBED ALBUM KOMMT OMG WTFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GEILER GEHTS NIMMER WTF OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

weiss noch net ^^
aber haben tu ichs ;D


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Pizza!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

DAS DIE WWE AM 13.11 IN MANNHEIM IST! WENN ICH JETZT NOCH KARTEN BEKOMM DANN DREH ICH DURCH. DISTURBED ALBUM UND WWE... DAS WÄRE DAS BESTE JAHR EVER!
5/5


----------



## aseari (22. April 2010)

Dass meine Sapphire HD 5870 Vapor-X da ist: 5/5
Dass ich in einem Monat Geburtstag habe und endlich 18 werde: 4/5
Dass ich gleich Arbeiten muss: 0/5 -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. April 2010)

Dass ich heute Schulfrei habe wegen irgendso einem Lehrer-Fortbildungstag 4/5 (wäre heute längster Tag d. Woche gewesen)


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2010)

Bald Wochenende zu haben und endlich, endlich, endlich, das erste Mal seit langer Zeit ausschlafen zu können: 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2010)

Dass ich gerade de facto 14 Punkte mindestens in Mathe geschrieben habe (Bis zur elften Klasse garantierter 5er (1-3 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Schüler)
555555555555555555555!/5


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> 7.05 neues As I Lay Dying Album (<3) 8923982/5
> Und..



WAS?!?!? HARD NEEEED!!!


----------



## El Homer (30. April 2010)

Auf die eventuele Norwegen Reise mit einer hübschen Begleitung
Und auf Wacken =D


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

DAS ABSOLUT MEGA UNGLAUBLICH GEILE NEUE ALBUM VON RHAPSODY <<<3 War jeden Cent wert, die jungs habens immernoch drauf <<3 9999999999 hoch 99999999 /5


----------



## Windel XP (30. April 2010)

Worauf ich mich so richtig freue?

Wenn ich meine süße, kleine, liebe Seelenverwandte im Sommer endlich ein paar Tage lang wiedersehen kann. 999.999.999/5 auf der Skala!

Und auf den Tag, an dem ich endlich in Hamburg leben werde, weil das der Tag sein wird, an dem diese Qual, sich nur zwei oder drei Wochen im Jahr zu sehen, endlich aufhört. 999.999.999.999.999/5 auf der bescheuerten Skala!!! >.<

... 800 km sind einfach viel, viel, viel zu weit weg. Selbst, wenn man schon jeden Tag telefoniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *so sehr vermisst*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal tut's echt körperlich weh.
Aber der Sommer kommt ja!!! ^^ Ein kleiner Lichtblick. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~Windel


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Mai 2010)

ich gehe da ganz kleinschrittich vor. Ich freue mich jede Woche aufs Wochenende und die damit verbundene Ruhe. Endlich kann man wieder so schön die Seele baumeln lassen, wie mans mag, schlafen wann man mag oder einfach zu den unpassendsten Zeitpunkten aufstehen und sagen können: "leckt mich leute, ich geh jetz nach hause!"

Werktags...auf der Arbeit...naja...ist das nicht immer möglich^^

Ansonsten freue ich mich wahnsinnig darauf, in einem Jahr endlich kein Leibeigener (Azubi) mehr zu sein, da ich meine Prüfung ablegen darf/muss. Was in der Zeit danach passiert, ist mir vollkommen egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## somnibell (1. Mai 2010)

Sonne am Wochenende ich bin da pflegeleicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Mai 2010)

Windel schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine süße, kleine, liebe Seelenverwandte im Sommer endlich ein paar Tage lang wiedersehen kann. 999.999.999/5 auf der Skala!
> 
> Und auf den Tag, an dem ich endlich in Hamburg leben werde, weil das der Tag sein wird, an dem diese Qual, sich nur zwei oder drei Wochen im Jahr zu sehen, endlich aufhört. 999.999.999.999.999/5 auf der bescheuerten Skala!!! >.<



ahh... ein leidensgenosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
ich freu mich auf die sommerferien!
nurnoch 2 monate und 1 tag bis ich meine kleine wieder sehen kann! 999999999³³³³³³³²³²³²³²³²³²³²/5


----------



## Shiro @ atreia (1. Mai 2010)

Auf Guild Wars 2, 5/5
und auf Adobe Creative Suite 5, 5/5 !!

Endliche releasen gogo


----------



## Falathrim (1. Mai 2010)

Dass ich mich immer wieder über Geeks mit ihren Internetbeziehungen amüsieren kann 5/5 *g*
Dass ich gestern einen der lustigsten Abenden seit langem hatte: 4/5


----------



## tschilpi (1. Mai 2010)

Das mein gestalteter Flyer gelungen ist 4/5.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. Mai 2010)

Das neue Album von Eisregen! 4/5


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das neue Album von Eisregen! 4/5




An die Krabbenkolonie kommts zwar nicht ran, aber dennoch -> 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> An die Krabbenkolonie kommts zwar nicht ran, aber dennoch -> 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krebskolonie...^^ Fail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. Mai 2010)

Ne,ach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In einer Stunde Bday (Ortszeit 22:44) 3/5 :>


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2010)

Werder>Schalke + CL Relegation !


----------



## Niranda (2. Mai 2010)

Auf urlaub, egal was wie wo und wann.. hauptsach mal ausspannen >_>


----------



## Sekundant (3. Mai 2010)

Es ist Montag... freu mich daher jetzt schon aufs Wochenende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ne Menge vor und bin gespannt, ob sich das alles ausgeht 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Mai 2010)

DASS ICH KARTEN FÜR WWE AM 13.11.10 HABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
999999999999/5


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

WBTBWB und HSB 5/5!
Am 17.07 WBTBWB Konzert! 5/5 HELL YEAH!


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2010)

Dass mein Starcraft 2 grade patcht ;D 5/5


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2010)

2l Bacardi + 6l Cola für 24$ 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Mai 2010)

Davon etwas abzubekommen 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2010)

Kommenden Donnerstag: 5/5
Kommenden Freitag: 5/5
Kommenden Samstag: ...hmm... Morgen: -5/5, dafür aber Abend: 15/5 --> 10/5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (11. Mai 2010)

Dass ich einen StarCraft 2 Beta-Key habe 300000000/5


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Gleich Mittagspause 3/5
Morgen nach der Arbeit Volksfest 4/5
Donnerstag Feiertag 5/5


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

dass es endlich aufgehört hat zu regenen. Man, 11/2 Wochen Dauerregen regen auf 3/5


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2010)

Ist ne weile her das hier jemand was geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 3 Ventilatoren im Zimmer. Obwohl sie auf Max. gestellt sind, trotzdem leise.
Ohne die Teile würde ich in meinem Zimmer sterben 5/5


----------



## Kehrin (4. Juli 2010)

Darauf freue ich mich :
Auf den kommenden Dienstag		1/5
Darauf aufzuräumen			2/5
Schlafen zu gehen 				3/5
Auf den Montag				4/5
Denn Rest des Tages 			5/5


----------



## Kehrin (4. Juli 2010)

Sry für den Doppelpost * schäm *


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

Dass ichs immernoch drauf hab, Prüfungen zu schreiben, auf die ich null gelernt hab und dann locker flockig die Blätter auszufüllen ohne gross überlegen zu müssen, da ich die Materie einfach so gut kann, weil ich in den Kursen entsprechend aufgepasst hab: 5/5
Damit angeben zu können: 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hach, Weiterbildungen können toll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Abend dieser Woche, weil ich an jedem Abend super Aktivitäten geplant hab: 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

Ich freu mich darüber das Italien, Frankreich, England und Argentinien raus sind 10/5


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

Feeeeeeeeerieeeeeeeeeeeeen!!!!!!!   im nachhinein^^ sind ja schon seit 3 tagen    5/5

Das ich das jahr sehr sehr gut abgeschlossen habe (3 3er, 4 2er rest 1er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 5/5

Das ich eine tolle Zeit mit Freunden verbringe 5/5

Das ich das LoL Collectors pack habe und n Taric skin geholt habe 4/5


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich freu mich darüber das Italien, Frankreich, England und Argentinien raus sind 10/5



WM Titel für Holland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass Razyl gebannt wurde
> 999/5
> 
> 
> ...



razyl wird wegen provokation gebannt und dann schreibste als mod sowas? 
hab ich was falsch verstanden oder ist das n witz?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2010)

edit: wegeditiert nicht das es noch zu provokant ist...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wegeditiert nicht das es noch zu provokant ist...



musste lachen 1/5


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

Schokoladen-Fondue heut Abend: 5/5


----------



## Manowar (22. Juli 2010)

Wacken! 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wacken! 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du mit dem BMW nach Wacken auf die Kuhweide fährst, ich schwör bei Gott ich find dich! >: D

@Topic, im mittlerweilen 4. Thread muss ich nun meine Freude kundtun: Meinen neuen Magnaflow ESD xD WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/5

kkthxbye


----------



## Manowar (22. Juli 2010)

Du würdest mich hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der kommt da nicht auf den Platz, da hätte ich viel zu viel schiss drum..
Aber wenn du auch da bist, dann schau in den Wacken Thread im Musik Forum und ne Handynummer an LoD schicken :>


----------



## Dominau (22. Juli 2010)

Zum Piercer gehn am nächsten Freitag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Thoor (23. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du würdest mich hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leider kein Geld mehr, alles flöten gegangen für mein geliebtes Auto

aber viel Spass


----------



## darkcava (24. Juli 2010)

Morgen in 3,8sek von 0 auf 100 mit meinem Motorrad wegziehen 5/5

WoW auf Ultra mit neuem Rechner genießen 4/5


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2010)

Dass ich in ein paar Wochen in der Schweiz jemand sehr nettes besuchen gehe.... 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. Juli 2010)

Dass in Mass Effect ein weibliches Alien meine weibliche Hauptfigur anbaggert. 5/5


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. Juli 2010)

Auf Streetlight Manifesto unds' Ruiner Konzert im August (: Seriously Im excited DDDD

drölfzichtausend/5


----------



## Thoor (24. Juli 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Auf Streetlight Manifesto unds' Ruiner Konzert im August (: Seriously Im excited DDDD
> 
> drölfzichtausend/5



Warum schreiben Frauen zwischen 15 und 22 immer alles in Halb Englisch und mit Z statt S und 0 statt o, das ich voll d00f!

;(

Ich freu mich darüber morgen ne Woche nach Afrika zu fliegen 5/5

Viel Spass im Regen ihr Flaschen! *lach*


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2010)

Mit meinem Vater einkaufen gegangen und 2 Taschen voller Grillzeug und generell Fleisch nach hause gebracht xD Einfach an dem ganzen anderen vorbei, direkt zur fleischabteilung gegangen und ne halbe stunde dort herumgesucht xD 3/5


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht klingt es makaber, aber ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass ich und meine Leute heute unbeschadet vom Gelände der Love Parade in Duisburg gekommen sind. Die Zustände waren schrecklich. Schlimm, was da passiert ist.


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Das ich gleich essen gehe... 2/5

Das die neue Elton vs Simon Staffel kommt... 5/5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Vielleicht klingt es makaber, aber ich freue mich sehr darüber, dass ich und meine Leute heute unbeschadet vom Gelände der Love Parade in Duisburg gekommen sind. Die Zustände waren schrecklich. Schlimm, was da passiert ist.



Da hätte ich dir tatsächlich mal nen Bier ausgeben können ^^
Ich bin selbst hin, als ich hörte, was da für Sachen ablaufen und hab meine beste Freundin rausgeholt.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum schreiben Frauen zwischen 15 und 22 immer alles in Halb Englisch und mit Z statt S und 0 statt o, das ich voll d00f!
> 
> ;(
> 
> ...


o_O Du fliegst für ne Woche nach Afrika? Das lohnt sich ja gar nicht, da dauert ja der Flug schon fast so lang :O

Doch noch ein paar Tage Ferien zu haben diesen Sommer (obwohl das ja eigentlich keine Ferien sind, wenn man einfach nur Arbeitstage verschiebt...): 5/5


----------



## Imbads (26. Juli 2010)

Das die neue Eureka Staffel auf Pro7 läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juli 2010)

Das ich Risen durchgespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt kommt gothic 3 dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgaz D. Ace (27. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> Das ich gleich essen gehe... 2/5
> 
> Das die neue Elton vs Simon Staffel kommt... 5/5
> 
> ...



Elton vs. Simon - Die Show.
Wie kann man sich nur so einen Dreck angucken. Die 1.te Staffel war immer noch am besten. Sorry, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2010)

Portgaz schrieb:


> Elton vs. Simon - Die Show.
> Wie kann man sich nur so einen Dreck angucken. Die 1.te Staffel war immer noch am besten. Sorry, aber das wars dann auch schon.



Stimmt. Besonders diese strunzdumme Moderatorin geht mir tierisch auf den Sack.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

das is ne frau??? 

wtf


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Juli 2010)

Elton vs Simon ist doch nur ein billiger Abklatsch von Kenny vs Spenny! Und die waren schon schlecht...

Dass ich Elton vs Simon hier jeden Tag im Fernsehen ohne blöde deutsche Synchronisation sehen kann: 1/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Juli 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Elton vs Simon ist doch nur ein billiger Abklatsch von Kenny vs Spenny! Und die waren schon schlecht...



BITTE?!
diese sendung ist genial! kenny ist einfach das göttlichste arschloch das je im fernsehn aufgetreten ist :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn Deppen, die sich gegenseitig anpissen und anfurzen in diesem Forum als "genial" durchgehen, ist eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Meine Bier-Sauce perfektioniert! 3/5
Wireless WoW-Headset auf dem Kopf! 5/5
Das geilste Online-Spiele-Portal und Forum entdeckt! 5/5


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2010)

Aufs kommende Wochenende mit Party pur: 5/5


----------



## Eboron (29. Juli 2010)

Wochendende --> Party / Entspannen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freunde, die man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat, treffen 6/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine (hoffentlich bald) eigene Wohnung, bzw. WG 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf mein Essen 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

ENDLICH FUCKING URLAUB YEAH 

und WACKEN 

das mach zusammen 

DRÖLFZIGTAUSENDMILLIONENMILLIARDEN /10


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Nach einer Woche ununtebrochen ~33 Grad ohne Windbewegung in Tunesien wieder zuhause zu sein 

4/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. August 2010)

Dass der erste Monat meiner Grundi vorbei is ;D 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. August 2010)

Dass meine Lieblingskatze wächst und gedeiht. <3
5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

Sry für offtopic bersi, aber du hättest die katzen in afrika sehen sollen... so süss und knuddelig wie die beim frühstück betteln kamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr sowas von fluffig 

das freut mich so richtig 5/5

btw hübsche birma haste :< meine ist irgendwie... anders...


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Heute Abend ne geile Aktion bei meiner lieblings Dönerbude..

Jeder große Döner nur* 99ct* !!

5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Heute Abend ne geile Aktion bei meiner lieblings Dönerbude..
> 
> Jeder große Döner nur* 99ct* !!
> 
> 5/5



Goil! Das ist eine der Kleinigkeiten, die mich an England stören. Hier gibt's nirgends richtig guten Döner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2010)

Nach Wacken aufzubrechen 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Bis Montag Buffies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nach Wacken aufzubrechen 5/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel spaß !


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Goil! Das ist eine der Kleinigkeiten, die mich an England stören. Hier gibt's nirgends richtig guten Döner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ich mir gleich von unten einen leckeren döner holen kann und kitten nicht 6/5 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Heute Abend ne geile Aktion bei meiner lieblings Dönerbude..
> 
> Jeder große Döner nur* 99ct* !!
> 
> 5/5


Kauf 10000 Stück und zusammen verkaufen wir dann die Döner an Engländer wie Kitten für 1.50 das Stück und werden reich!

Am Schluss kriegst du sogar 50% des Kaufpreises erstattet und ich nehme dann den kleinen Rest, der von dem Verdienst des Verkaufes bleibt.


----------



## Ogil (5. August 2010)

Es gibt auch im UK Doener - nur die Doenerbudendichte ist halt nicht so extrem hoch wie in Deutschland. Dafuer gibt es in jedem Dorf einen Inder - und das ist ohnehin viel leckerer!


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Huh.. warum leben so viele in England. Waere fuer mich leider das letzte Land wo hin Ich hingehen wuerde. Gut.. London geht noch, aber so Richtung Schottland, dann nicht mehr. (:

100/5 auf den 12 August!


----------



## The Paladin (5. August 2010)

Sorry, falsches Thema ....

Worüber ich mich Freue?

Das ich hier so richtig Dampf abgelassen habe und dann bemerkt habe dass das hier der falsche Thread dafür ist und es dann gelöscht habe.


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass meine Lieblingskatze wächst und gedeiht. <3
> 5/5
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gott,die is ja putzig.
Wie alt?

Dass ich jetzt Ferien habe 5/5


----------



## Falathrim (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Huh.. warum leben so viele in England. Waere fuer mich leider das letzte Land wo hin Ich hingehen wuerde. Gut.. London geht noch, aber so Richtung Schottland, dann nicht mehr. (:



Sagt einer der in einer englischen Kolonie lebt ;P

Ähm...wieder Schule zu haben 2/5


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sagt einer der in einer englischen Kolonie lebt ;P
> 
> Ähm...wieder Schule zu haben 2/5


Du freust dich über Schule?^^


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sagt einer der in einer englischen Kolonie lebt ;P



pssst! (:


----------



## PKMN (5. August 2010)

Jajaa... das sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

Heute Geburtstag Feier einer Freunding 5/5
Dass wir nicht bei ihr Feiern können 	-2/5
Ergibt: 	3/5


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Dass ich demnächst in die Schweiz fahre 10/5


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Das ich das Master of Puppets Solo endlich auf gitarre kann xD 5/5


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Vampless schrieb:


> Das ich das Master of Puppets Solo endlich auf gitarre kann xD 5/5



Wow...gz, hast bestimmt lange geübt


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Neues Spiel bekommen 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (11. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wow...gz, hast bestimmt lange geübt



thx. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yo. hat schon seine zeit in anspruch genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (11. August 2010)

Feierabend 5/5


----------



## Yadiz (12. August 2010)

Dass heute mein letzter Arbeitstag ist für die Woche und ich mich dann endlich daran machen kann, den Laminat Boden einzubauen und die Wände zu streichen =)
5/5 ^^


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Dass heute mein letzter Arbeitstag ist für die Woche und ich mich dann endlich daran machen kann, den Laminat Boden einzubauen und die Wände zu streichen =)
> 5/5 ^^


Klingt wie mein Wochenende (auch ab heute Abend), nur dass bei mir Möbel einkaufen angesagt ist ^^ 5/5


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Dass ich übermorgen endlich einmal ausschlafen darf 20/5


----------



## Asayur (12. August 2010)

Hab heute PUNKT 18:00 Uhr MESZ auch Wochenende 5/5 +3 Bonus Punkte


----------



## Dweencore (12. August 2010)

Dass ich von Freitag bis Monntag Zelten mit ein paar Kumpels bin 5/5
Dass ich jetzt meine Muffins essen kann 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2010)

Das auf Tele5 Donnerstags nun Babylon 5 läuft! 5.000.000.000/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

10/10 das endlich WE ist und ich langsam gesund werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Gute Besserung, LoD, damit du bald wieder ganz gesund bist, demnächst soll die Sonne weider auftauchen.


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2010)

Das ich hoechstwahrscheinlich auf ein Blind Guardian Konzert im Oktober gehe <<<3/5


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

Dass mein Ticket fürs Hurricane schon gebucht ist 1000/5
In 3 Tagen BDay 3/5
Die Leute in der Schule wiedersehen und Geschichten von der Kursfahrt austauschen 5/5


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. August 2010)

- Wenn sich jeder um seinen Dreck schert 5/5
- Wenn ich meine Ruhe habe 100/5


----------



## Dominau (16. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Das ich hoechstwahrscheinlich auf ein Blind Guardian Konzert im Oktober gehe <<<3/5



Ich will auch auf ein Blind Guardian Konzert gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin aber im Oktober schon auf einem anderen, deshalb muss Blind Guardian warten.

Oktober HSB AILD Konzert.
Wir sind mit 2 Autos unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird mal was 5/5


----------



## TaroEld (17. August 2010)

GW² demo auffer GamesCon: 1337/5


----------



## White_Sky (17. August 2010)

Vll. kann ich ja heute die Perseiden beobachten 1/5 :>


----------



## Dominau (17. August 2010)

Heute Mannheim :> 5/5

Edit:

Neuer Job -> Mehr geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

Himmel könnte sich heute Nacht zeigen, weil er sich gerade zu 1/4 zeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Dass ich endlich lauter brandneue Mythbusters-Folgen ohne deutsche Kommentare und RTL2-Werbung in der Glotze sehen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Das ich Heute doch nicht Arbeiten muss 3/5.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Dass bei uns schönes Wetter ist 3/5


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Dass bei uns schönes Wetter ist 5/5



Erhöht auf 5. Heute geh ich Baden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich lauter brandneue Mythbusters-Folgen ohne deutsche Kommentare und RTL2-Werbung in der Glotze sehen kann!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Will auch!


----------



## White_Sky (21. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Dass bei uns schönes Wetter ist *5*/5



Same here.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Dass ich die Steuerung von Smackdown vs Raw 08 wieder kann 3/5
Dass ich noch lange Ferien habe 5/5


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2010)

Dass ich heute wieder zum Trainieren kam 5/5.
Dass ich im Oktober mein Samsung Galaxy S i9000 bekomme 5/5
Dass ich in knapp 7 Tagen wieder gehalt bekomme 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. August 2010)

Das meine 4 Shirts von der Gamescom endlich gewaschen sind und ich sie anziehn kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Tyro (24. August 2010)

Das ich nächsten Monat 10 Tage Kursfahrt zur Cote d'Azur (Südfrankreich) habe 5/5! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kecoa (24. August 2010)

Das ich jetzt Feierabend habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2010)

Das ich gerade erst wahrscheinlich meinen ersten Klartraum erlebt habe 6/5


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Pfeiff auf Apple-Stores und Saturn! Ich habe mir gerade in einem kleinen, unauffälligen Elektronikladen ein schickes Etui aus echtem Leder fürs iPhone gekauft... Für 5EUR. Bei Saturn und Co. beginnen die Preise für so ein Etui bei 30EUR. --> 5/5


----------



## Skatero (25. August 2010)

Heute meinen ersten Lohn bekommen. 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (26. August 2010)

Grade PC bei Alternate bestellt.

VORFREUDE!!!!!!!!!! 10/5


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2010)

Aufs ultimative Konzert: 5/5


----------



## Achanjiati (26. August 2010)

Treffen mit alten Zauberern zum gemütlichen Beisammensein am WE 5/5


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2010)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Treffen mit alten Zauberern zum gemütlichen Beisammensein am WE 5/5


oooooohhhh ohne mich?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sag den Leutchens nen Gruss, wenn Du sie siehst!


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2010)

mit Glück in 7-8 Tagen ein neues Handy (Samsung Galaxy S i9000) droelf/5.
im Oktober ne PS3 mit God of War und Red Dead Redemption 5/5
beim Pokern mit einer Hand 22.900 Chips zu kassieren 4/5. :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2010)

heute heidenfest fanpacket bestellt 3/5
in 2 wochen essen original 4/5
in 3 wochen heidenfest 4/5
in 3 monaten thrashfest 4/5


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> in 2 wochen essen original 4/5



Hm, bei mir nur 2/5. So viele gute bands sind da nicht mehr bei :S


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir nur 2/5. So viele gute bands sind da nicht mehr bei :S



es ist mein erstes festival .. das drückt die punkte nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. August 2010)

Wochenende 5/5
am 08.10 zehnjähriges Klassentreffen 5/5 
am 17.10 Burzeltag wieder ein schönes selbtsgemachtes Geschenk von meinem Sohn zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/5


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

Wochenende! 4/5


----------



## Alice Wonderland (30. August 2010)

Playstation Move Event 5/5


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2010)

In 3 Wochen Herbstferien (>^_^)> 5/5


----------



## Krudi (30. August 2010)

2 Wochen lang Praktikum 5/5 xD


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2010)

Obwohl ich völlig überarbeitet bin, eigentlich nebst pausenlosen Überstunden mich noch auf die Weiterbildungen vorbereiten müsste und daher eigentlich gar keine Zeit dafür hätte, flieg ich diese Woche für ein paar Tage nach Amsterdam: 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (30. August 2010)

Hab mich heute extrem gefreut als ich 2 Freistunden hatte und nach Hause gefahren bin um eine Runde HoN zu suchten. 5/5 Ein hoch auf Süchte !


----------



## Breakyou (31. August 2010)

Heaven Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying und Suicide Silence live in Stuttgart zu sehen fuckyeah!/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2010)

2 Weeks left 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (31. August 2010)

Dieses Wochenende Gig vor etwa 1000 Leuten 4/5


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2010)

Nichts zu freuen im mom.... alles scheisse.


----------



## tonygt (31. August 2010)

Milking the Goatmachine am Freitag live zu sehen 5/5


----------



## Seridan (31. August 2010)

Das ich morgen meinen 50" Plasma-TV endlich in Empfang nehmen kann! 5/5


----------



## Kaldreth (31. August 2010)

Seit nem Jahr mal wieder richtig Urlaub! 4/5


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2010)

Positive Reaktionen auf meine Geschichte 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2010)

12:03:36:02

Nicht mehr lang xD 2 Dienstage 5/5


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/165484-moderne-hexenjagd/

Über diesen Fred! 4/5


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2010)

Dass mein neues Handy da ist 6/5. :-)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. September 2010)

Dass in dreieinhalb Stunden die Open Beta zu Final Fantasy 14 startet und ich endlich herausfinde, wie furchtbar das Spiel nun wirklich ist: 1/5


----------



## Breakyou (1. September 2010)

Dass Ich meine Freundin nach 5 Wochen wieder sehe .___. 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

Dass ich in FF14 die Schwanzfarbe meines Charakters einstellen kann. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death the Kid (2. September 2010)

Wenn ich meine Mitschüler mal wieder fertig machen kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Mitschüler mal wieder fertig machen kann.



Ey du bist echt oberkrass cool!

BTT:
11:01:50:30


----------



## Death the Kid (2. September 2010)

Ey alter oberkraz alter walter denke mannn^^
Ich bin auch voll er Obergangstar und so ne und weiste ne^^
Ich mach die immer foll fertig,die weinen ja richting und haen Angst vor mir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS:Rechtschreibfehler sind frei erfunden und dienen der Belustigung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. September 2010)

Das wir im Deutschunterricht "Im Westen nichts Neues" lesen. Endlich mal ein interessanter Roman 5/5


----------



## Dominau (4. September 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das wir im Deutschunterricht "Im Westen nichts Neues" lesen. Endlich mal ein interessanter Roman 5/5




Wir haben uns den Film angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ich beim Zimmer aufräumen 3 Gutscheine für einen kostenlose BigMac gefunden hab.
Keine ahnung woher ich die hab.

WIN! 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wir haben uns den Film angeschaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




das dominau diese gutscheine mit mir teilen will 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

Dass ich morgen Schule habe. Normalerweise sollte das ja schlecht sein, aber morgen werden spannende Sachen geschehen auf die ich schon lange gewartet habe. Da muss man sich eben freuen.


----------



## Dweencore (4. September 2010)

Surando schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen Schule habe. Normalerweise sollte das ja schlecht sein.


Schlecht?
Warum sollte Schule schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nagut, manchmal etwas langweilig, aber aufkeinenfall schlecht !


----------



## TrollJumper (5. September 2010)

Schule ist das beste was einem passieren kann, nirgendswo anders kann ich ca. 6 Stunden schlafen und so die fehlendes Schlafstunden die ich Nachts am PC verdaddel nachholen kann. Sag nie wieder das Schule etwas schlechtes ist.

BTT:
Das mein Kumpel wieder ausm Krankenhaus da ist, voll gesund ist und ich mit ihm ein paar Runden Starcraft2 und Bad Company2 zocken kann 7/5


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

Schweinefleisch Chop Suey 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. September 2010)

gleich in den zug setzen nach essen, dann den viehofer platz mit nem kumpel suchen und dann von 15:40-23:30 die musik geniessen :>>>
TOTAL WAR


black metal ist krieg/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2010)

03:12:37:25

HARR HARR HARR!


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Das ich gleich Feierabend habe 5/5


----------



## Kuya (10. September 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> nein, kein billiges Imitat.
> 
> ...



Alsooo:

1.) Das ich Starcraft nun doch noch für 39 Teuros bekommen habe, weil ich eine Stunde lang die Beschwerdestelle vom Saturn bombadiert habe. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.) Das ich meine Neue viel größere Wohnung fertig Renoviert und eingerichtet habe, und noch diese Woche dort entgültig bis auf weiteres verweilen werde. 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.) Das ich doch noch meine Abfindung bekomme, und damit theoretisch bis Ende des Jahres nichts mehr zu Arbeiten brauche, da ich noch genug reserven habe. 3/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4.) und zu guter letzt das beste, dass ich zur Zeit das einmalige unvergleichliche Gefühl erleben darf, mit 2 verschiedenen Mädels eine Art Beziehung führen zu dürfen. 10/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt dinge.. die kann man nicht kaufen... für alles andere... ihr Finanzamt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gleich in den zug setzen nach essen, dann den viehofer platz mit nem kumpel suchen und dann von 15:40-23:30 die musik geniessen :>>>
> TOTAL WAR
> 
> 
> black metal ist krieg/5



Essen Original? Hehe, viel Spaß beim suchen. Essen ist so blöd ausgeschildert. Wenn ich da nicht studieren würde, hätte ich mich schon viel öfter verlaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> 4.) und zu guter letzt das beste, dass ich zur Zeit das einmalige unvergleichliche Gefühl erleben darf, mit 2 verschiedenen Mädels eine Art Beziehung führen zu dürfen. 10/5
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wissen die voneinander?


Ansonsten

Ich LIEBE Media Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Essen Original? Hehe, viel Spaß beim suchen. Essen ist so blöd ausgeschildert. Wenn ich da nicht studieren würde, hätte ich mich schon viel öfter verlaufen.



es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind erst vom bahnhof aus der langhaar fraktion gefolgt bis die sich bei mc donalds hingesetzt haben und ab da sind wir dann 10 minuten ohne plan rumgelaufen
zum glück haben wir n typen gefragt der uns den weg dann erklären wollte und es war einfach hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und heute um 14:00 wieder in den zug steigen und dann nochma abfeiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dagegen wird das heidenfest nächste woche nicht anstinken können


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

am Montag wieder Schule 1/5.
Irgendwie vermiss ich die Schule..aber Ferien sind auch toll :>
Deshalb nur 1/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. September 2010)

Das ich meine Alte Klassenlehrerin wieder hab, da meiner Neuen klasse der Lehrer auf ne andere Schule ging. 1000000000/5
(Ja ich bin im Abschlussjahr hängen geblieben, aber da war ein Krankheits vorfall Schuld, nicht den Noten wegen.


----------



## Soramac (13. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Es gibt dinge.. die kann man nicht kaufen... für alles andere... ihr Finanzamt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt dinge die kann man auch nicht lernen. Das hat man im Blut, entweder kann man es oder nicht.


----------



## Surando (13. September 2010)

lch habe nur eine Hausaufgabe die sich aber leicht erledigen lässt, und dann noch, dass meine Freunde ab heute irgendwie so nett zu mir sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. September 2010)

Dass ich nen geilen Stundenplan und die richtigen Lehrer hab und eigentlich in den verschiedenen Kursen neben Leuten sitze, neben denen es sich aushalten lässt. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (13. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dass ich nen geilen Stundenplan hab



^this.
bekommt aber nur ne 3/5 da sich der Stundenplan auf der Realschule in den ersten Wochen 3x ändert.


----------



## s0re (14. September 2010)

ID Reset morgen 4/5

Feierabend 5/5

Samstagabend 5/5

Pizza zum Abendessen 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2010)

Happy ReachMas 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wissen die voneinander?
> 
> 
> Ansonsten
> ...



Ja... ^^ 

die haben quasi Zeitweise beide um mich gekämpft. 
(Und Nein, ich bin keiner von denen die vor Frauen den Player raushängen lassen), 
Aber letztlich musste ich mich natürlich schon für eine von beiden Entscheiden, da mein Gewissen an seine Grenzen gestoßen ist.^^
(...Aber manchmal schwelge ich noch in der Erinnerung^^).

eine von beiden Hasst mich mittlerweile, während die andere nun bei mir Wohnt. >.< (wusste ja das es so enden würde, aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wer besser zu mir passt^^).


----------



## Raffzahl (14. September 2010)

Das meine bestellten Dvd's heute abgeschickt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5
morgen nur 5 Stunden Schule 4/5
in 2 Tagen Wandertag 2/5 (2 Punkte, denn wenn es regnet fällt er aus^^... Keine Lust auf 5 Minuten Aufgaben, wofür man 2 Stunden Zeit hat.)


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> ^this.
> bekommt aber nur ne 3/5 da sich der Stundenplan auf der Realschule in den ersten Wochen 3x ändert.



Meiner ist scheisse: Montags, Donnerstags und Freitags bis 17.00 Schule


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

Das ich mein alten Traumberuf wieder gefunden habe, und nun ihn voll ins Visier genommen habe 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (15. September 2010)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Das meine bestellten Dvd's heute abgeschickt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das meine Dvd schon da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Das die neue Bleach-Folge kein Filler mehr ist. 5/5
Das ich heute Morgen noch 15 Euro in meiner Hose gefunden habe und nicht zur bank laufen musste 3/5
Da smeine Freundin mir Schinkenkäse-Nudeln gekocht hat 4/5


----------



## Crucial² (16. September 2010)

Meine neuen Fussballschuhe 5/5

Normalerweise freue ich mich mehr so über Technik-Kram... neuen Monitor usw... Aber die Schuhe sind so geil, ich Liebe sie einfach <3


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Das ich wieder Kontakt zu meinem alten Schwarm habe! 6/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (16. September 2010)

Das ich den Einstellungstest geschafft habe und er nich annähernd so schwer war wie ich dachte, bin mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt! 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. September 2010)

Bald sind wieder Wochenende 5/5!


----------



## dragon1 (16. September 2010)

Eine Tasse abgrundtief schwarzer Kaffee mit genug Zucker um eine Mittelgrosse Famillie auszuloeschen vermischt. 5/5 BAM!  Das tut gut in dieser schweren zeit^^


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

Juhuu wir haben ja seit einer halben Stunde den 18. September.
Das heißt ich hab nun seit genau 3 Monaten keine von diesen selbstgedrehten "Öko-Zigaretten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr geraucht. 5/5.
dafür hab ich eigentlich schon ein kleines Lob verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (18. September 2010)

Das ich gestern meinen ersten Win gegen meinen Vater (Ringen, ohne boxen diesmal also nur Tap out bla) einfahren konnte. Dann hat er mich Abgezogen, er war ja auch als Kind im Ringen. Naja...TAP OUT WIN MIT NER EPIC ARMBAR..:> 5/5


----------



## mastergamer (18. September 2010)

Dass Ich nun Kaffee trinken, und dank der Schule wieder ein geregelten Tagesablauf habe. 3/5


----------



## Sunyo (20. September 2010)

Dass ich jetzt endlich ein neues Headset bestellt habe, dass hoffentlich richtig funktioniert. 5/5


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

Auf den Raid heut Abend, an dem ich hoffentlich endlich den LichKing lege 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. September 2010)

Dass man hier sonntags einkaufen kann und dass viele Läden 24 Stunden geöffnet haben: 5/5

Dass Computerspiele hier nicht zensiert, gekürzt und geschnitten werden und nur die Hälfte kosten: 5/5

Dass ich meine Games hier einfach so zusammen mit dem Gemüse im Supermarkt kaufen kann: 5/5

Dass hier auf 106 Kanälen rund um die Uhr House, 2,5men, Mythbusters, South Park, Simpsons und alle anderen Serien dieser Welt im Originalton und den neuesten Staffeln laufen: 5/5

Dass ich mir das auch noch alles rund um die Uhr anschauen kann, weil ich von zuhause aus arbeite: 5/5

Dass sich gleich eine dicke, fette Schlange in die Sammlung meiner Haustiere einreiht: 5/5

Dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wo meine verdammte Hose ist und es mir völlig egal sein kann, weil ich nicht vor die Tür muss: 5/5

Dass ich jeden Tag ausschlafen und bis 3 Uhr früh zocken kann: 5/5

Ich bin ein sehr, sehr glücklicher Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (20. September 2010)

Wo wohnst du & was arbeitest du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin ein sehr, sehr glücklicher Mensch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Boah, find ich total dufte, das es dir so super geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du & was arbeitest du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


England & Als Spielekritiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ellesmere schrieb:


> Boah, find ich total dufte, das es dir so super geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist soooo cool von Dir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Lethior (20. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> England & Als Spielekritiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einen neuen Traumberuf mit Auswanderungsziel zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## tonygt (20. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Einen neuen Traumberuf mit Auswanderungsziel zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh OH ich seh schon bald werden die Engländer sich Wundern warum auf einmal soviele zu ihnen wollen uns als Spielekritiker arbeiten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> England & Als Spielekritiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nais. Was gibts zu Zeit zu Testen? Du hast nicht zufällig schon Black Ops zocken dürfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf die Antwort von Berserkerkitten 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. September 2010)

Final Fantasy 14 *hust*

Auf die 2-stündige Premiere der neuen House-Staffel: 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Two And A Half Men heute abend 4/5
> HSB + AILD + SuSi Konzert 5/5
> Never Say Die Tour u.a mit Parkway Drive 5/5



HSB + AILD + SuSi Konzert 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haverbrook disaster und elude the End Konzert am SA 4/5.
und vllt Never Say Die Tour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soilwork+ Caliban + All That Remains + Neaera am 17.12. in Karlsruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2010)

Wieso kommen immer nur so dumme Corebands in meine Nähe. Wenn sich dann doch mal eine Band nach meinem Geschmack in meine Umgebung verirrt, freu ich mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen nur 2 Stunden Schule 3/5


----------



## Perkone (21. September 2010)

Dass ich am 05. Oktober vom Bundesheer abrüste : unendlich/5


----------



## Gerti (21. September 2010)

Gerade ein paar geile Konzerte gefunden:
Apocalyptica in Köln
Heaven Shall Burn und As I lay Dying in Köln
Betontond, Toxpack, Massendefekt und 9mm in der Matrix
Und Subway to Sally mit Coppelius in der Turbinenhalle in Oberhausen

Dafür aber erstmal Karten in den nächstentagen organisieren :/
Immerhin hab ich die für APS in Oberhausen schon :>

10/5 Freudenspunkte nach dem bescheissenen Wochenende <.<


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. September 2010)

Thema unter Vorbehalt wiederhergestellt - ich weiß z.Z. noch nicht, ob der Thread absichtlich und aus irgendeinem tieferen Sinn gekillt wurde oder ob das ein Versehen war. Bis zur Aufklärung sehe ich hier aber keinen Löschungsgrund.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Thema unter Vorbehalt wiederhergestellt - ich weiß z.Z. noch nicht, ob der Thread absichtlich und aus irgendeinem tieferen Sinn gekillt wurde oder ob das ein Versehen war. Bis zur Aufklärung sehe ich hier aber keinen Löschungsgrund.


Ich denke ich weiß den"Grund" ...muss wohl ein Versehen gewesen sein. Man muss nur mal auf den TE schauen, etwas die Geschehnisse von gestern kennen schon weiß man den Grund.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. September 2010)

Dass der Thread wieder da ist: 2348963899834698349864936/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass ich heute CSI in live (also echte Behöreden) miterleben konnte: 5/5 war recht spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich denke ich weiß den"Grund" ...muss wohl ein Versehen gewesen sein. Man muss nur mal auf den TE schauen, etwas die Geschehnisse von gestern kennen schon weiß man den Grund.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso versehen? Es ist beabsichtigt, dass alle Themen und Beiträge von gebannten Usern zensiert werden.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wieso versehen? Es ist beabsichtigt, dass alle Themen und Beiträge von gebannten Usern zensiert werden.




Ist erstens nicht wahr, zweitens ist er nicht gebannt und drittens sind Löschung und Zensur zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema, sonst kann ich den Thread auch gerne wieder löschen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist erstens nicht wahr, zweitens ist er nicht gebannt



dass bersi anscheinend nicht auf gruppen schauen kann 0.5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruppe: Gebannt


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ist erstens nicht wahr, zweitens ist er nicht gebannt und drittens sind Löschung und Zensur zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Und jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema, sonst kann ich den Thread auch gerne wieder löschen.



komisch, in seinem Profil steht was anderes.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal, endlich beide lk klausuren diese Woche geschrieben, jetzt wieder bisschen Chillen angesagt. 4/5


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Thema unter Vorbehalt wiederhergestellt - ich weiß z.Z. noch nicht, ob der Thread absichtlich und aus irgendeinem tieferen Sinn gekillt wurde oder ob das ein Versehen war. Bis zur Aufklärung sehe ich hier aber keinen Löschungsgrund.



Vom entsprechenden User wurden alle Beiträg nach dem Ban gelöscht. Der hier kann bleiben.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2010)

Der Tag, an dem Meckerköppe aus den Themen mal fernbleiben. 5/5


----------



## shadow24 (23. September 2010)

das bei uns hier im Norden seit gestern wieder Sommer herrscht und ich in 2 std feierabend mache udn mit meinem kleinen sohn endlich wieder in t-shirt draussen fussball spielen kann.war nach 2 wochen dauerregen doch schon recht nervig kaum raus zu kommen...


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Tag, an dem Meckerköppe aus den Themen mal fernbleiben. 5/5



Das ist ein Mythos und wird niemals in erfüllung gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übermorgen Herbstferien 5/5

btw. "Hans, Mathias, Fritz und 2 mehr Menschen sind Freunde". Ach okay wir haben also schon neue humanoide Mitbewohner auf der Erde?


----------



## Sunyo (23. September 2010)

Dass heute mein neues Headset gekommen ist! 5/5


----------



## Breakyou (24. September 2010)

Freitag,Samstag,nächsten Freitag und nächsten Samstag 5/5
Konzerte & Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Freitag,Samstag,nächsten Freitag und nächsten Samstag 5/5
> Konzerte & Party
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup. 4/5 weil zwischn der Party diesem WE
und der fetten fetten Party nächstem WE Schule ist.


----------



## Breakyou (24. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jup. 4/5 weil zwischn der Party diesem WE
> und der fetten fetten Party nächstem WE Schule ist.



FR ist One last Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur dass du es weißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Breakyou schrieb:


> Samstag und nächsten Samstag 5/5
> Konzerte & Party
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Version 1.1


----------



## dragon1 (24. September 2010)

WOCHENENDE! 5/5
Das wir Mo-Mittwoch auf schulreise sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit unserer leiwanden klasse. 4/5


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2010)

Ferien 5/5

Die Informatik vorhin 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (24. September 2010)

Dass diesen monat 3 spiele rauskommen die ich mir holen werde 5/5


----------



## naero (24. September 2010)

Dass jetzt Wochenende ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dass die Gothic 4 Demo wider erwarten wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belomil (25. September 2010)

ich bin seit gestern nicht mehr single, so ne große zahl gibts garnicht als dass ich das auf ner skala bestimmen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2010)

Belomil schrieb:


> ich bin seit gestern nicht mehr single, so ne große zahl gibts garnicht als dass ich das auf ner skala bestimmen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wunderbare 3 Wochen wünsch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



On Topic:
Endlich ein passendes Wallpaper 1/5


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2010)

Über Metin2 fags


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. September 2010)

das mainz tabellenführer ist 20/5 
das dortmund nen super hayp hat 30/5
das bayern alles verhaut &#8734;/5

haaaaa das ist nen gutes wochen ende 

*
*


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2010)

Nurnoch 2 Wochen bis Ferien 4/5
Über Metin 2 fags 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (26. September 2010)

Dass ich nach meinen WBTB gerade vielleicht einen Klartraum bekomme 3/5.


----------



## Sunyo (26. September 2010)

Ich freu mich darüber, dass ich noch Kaffee gefunden habe. 3/5
Der Morgen kann kommen!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Über fette Action-Sumoringer: 12/5
Darüber, dass ich aus Langeweile wieder WAR installiere, um es vermutlich 20 Minuten später entsetzt von der Platte zu treten: 1/5


----------



## Seph018 (26. September 2010)

Darüber, dass ich ohne wirklichen Grund einfach mal voll fröhlich bin die letzten Tage 5/5 Muss ja auch mal sein, ne?


----------



## Davatar (27. September 2010)

Dass HoMaM 6 nächstes Jahr rauskommt: 5/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEBGPcRBnQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baki (27. September 2010)

Darüber, dass Oblivion nach langem Basteln endlich mit allen Mods ohne Probleme läuft 10/5
Dass ich endlich Braumeister bin 5/5


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Dass ich mir vermutlich bald Sc2 leiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (27. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dass ich mir vermutlich bald Sc2 leiten kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was meinst du mit "Leiten"?

Feierabend 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. September 2010)

Ich schätze er meint leisten. Ich freue mich, dass ich meine Hausaufgaben endlich fertig hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dass in 3 Tagen Fifa 11 rauskommt 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. September 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich schätze er meint leisten. Ich freue mich, dass ich meine Hausaufgaben endlich fertig hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mach ja nicht gerne einen Doppelpost, aber wenn hier 1 Tag lang nix geschrieben wird....

Mail von Amazon: Fifa 11 wird bereits 1 Tag vor Release bei mir sein!!! 5/5 achja, und 11 Punkte in der ersten Mathe LK Klausur 4/5.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Sc2 vielleicht heute schon spielbar! 5/5 

Sc2 jetzt installieren zu können 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (28. September 2010)

das mein PC wieder geht 5/5


----------



## Talco (28. September 2010)

Mein neues BlackBerry Storm 2 5/5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. September 2010)

Nur noch 15 Tage bis zum Blind Guardian Konzert <<3 / 5


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2010)

meine freundin <3 6/10


----------



## Redryujin (1. Oktober 2010)

jetzt gerade,

Auf mein Wochenende das ich mir verdient habe. 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Redryujin schrieb:


> jetzt gerade,
> 
> Auf mein Wochenende das ich mir verdient habe. 5/5



this.


----------



## Dominau (1. Oktober 2010)

ebenfalls WE.
Dicke Party


----------



## EspCap (1. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Alestorm/Sabaton Konzert in München, 5/5  

Nächsten Sonntag Blind Guardian Konzert, ebenfalls in München 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Oktober 2010)

Endlich Wochenende, das wurde Zeit. 4/5

Dass 2 Geburtstage am WE anstehen und ich sau viel lernen muss 1/5


----------



## Meriane (1. Oktober 2010)

Gleich 12h Busfahrt nach Wien und dann Studienfahrt ^^ 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (2. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag Blind Guardian Konzert, ebenfalls in München 5/5



Train five  
"Mein" BG-Konzert is zwar erst am 16 und in Wien aber who cares! 20/5


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "Leiten"?
> 
> Feierabend 4/5



Ups s vergessen, leisten meinte ich.


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Train five
> "Mein" BG-Konzert is zwar erst am 16 und in Wien aber who cares! 20/5



Nice


----------



## Soladra (3. Oktober 2010)

6 Liter von meinem Lieblingseistee... ganz für mich alleine! LEcker! 4/5


----------



## Surando (3. Oktober 2010)

heute wirds in der nacht regnen und genau in dem zeitpunkt sollte ich ursprünglich mit meinem kumpel und meinem hund gassi gehen, und jetzt mit dem regen wirds viel mehr spaß machen.


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

Nach 2 Monaten WoW-Abstinenz mir wieder ne Gamecard zu holen,
mich Instant ins BG anzumelden, und direkt wieder alles zu Klump zu hauen, als hätte ich in meinem Leben nie was anderes gemacht. 5/5 

Talent > Skill > Equip


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Das ich endlich mal in der Top Poster Liste bin,


----------



## Manowar (3. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Das ich endlich mal in der Top Poster Liste bin,




Und du spamst jetzt überall saudämlich rum, gräbst alte Threads aus, fragst Sachen, die Seiten vorher schon beantwortet wurden, damit deine Name in einer dämlichen Liste steht?
Ich gratuliere dir herzlichst *hust*
Leute gibts..


Ich freu mich momentan, dass ich über Payback mit jeder 5. Tankfüllung ne DVD bekomme und diese dann verkaufen kann *g*


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und du spamst jetzt überall saudämlich rum, gräbst alte Threads aus, fragst Sachen, die Seiten vorher schon beantwortet wurden, damit deine Name in einer dämlichen Liste steht?
> Ich gratuliere dir herzlichst *hust*
> Leute gibts..
> 
> ...



Das mache ich um 700 Posts zu erhalten und mich dann toll fühlen kann.....


----------



## Manowar (3. Oktober 2010)

Man merkts..hab dich nicht umsonst gemeldet


----------



## Dominau (3. Oktober 2010)

Eig. macht er genau das was fast alle User machen.
Sinnlos rumspammen, alte Themen ausgraben und ständig irgendwelche sachen fragen
die schon X mal beantwortet sind.

Also wenn, dann musst du alle melden.
Viel spaß dabei.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2010)

das ich jz schlafen werde :3 / 5


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2010)

Über mich selbst: 5/5
Zwischendurch muss man auch mal selbstverliebt sein


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Über mich selbst: 5/5
> Zwischendurch muss man auch mal selbstverliebt sein



Die erste und letzte Liebe ist die Eigenliebe


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2010)

dass mein pc komischerwise wieder viren frei ist ô.o bleibt nur die frage für wie lange : D naja, jetzt erstmal drüber freuen (4/5), dass ich mal wieder meinen wmp benutzen kann <3


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2010)

das der tag vorbei is 10 stunden schule suckt 5/5


----------



## Multiverres (5. Oktober 2010)

Dass in 17 Tagen Fallout new vegas erscheint


----------



## zokkae (7. Oktober 2010)

das ich es endlich geschaftt habe, mit slim fast wieder mein kampfgewicht zu erreichen 5/5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breakyou (7. Oktober 2010)

Im nächsten halben Jahr 
Heaven Shall Burn / LKA Longhorn
As I Lay Dying / LKA Longhorn
Suicide Silence / LKA Longhorn
Dew-Scented / LKA Longhorn
All That Remains / Caliban in Substage
Caliban / Caliban in Substage
Neaera / Caliban in Substage
Soilwork / Caliban in Substage
Bleeding From Within / Caliban in Substage
The Devil Wears Prada / LKA Longhorn
Bring me the Horizon / LKA Longhorn
Architects / LKA Longhorn
The Ghost Inside / Die Stadtmitte Karlsruhe
For the Fallen Dreams / Die Stadtmitte Karlsruhe
Suffokate / Die Stadtmitte Karlsruhe
Lower Than Altantis / Die Stadtmitte Karlsruhe

5/5!


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2010)

Heute Abend endlich wiedermal FREI zu haben und morgen ausschlafen zu dürfen: *Unendlich bis zu dem Punkt an dem ich morgen Mittag oder Nachmittag aufstehn und dann noch Diverses erledigen muss*/5


----------



## Edou (7. Oktober 2010)

Das meine Bandshirt(s) bald ankommen 666/5
Das eine müsste Morgen das andere so nächste Woche rum. =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Oktober 2010)

37 Tage bis SD Worldtour. 5/5


----------



## Dweencore (7. Oktober 2010)

Dass in der Schule derzeit alles gut läuft 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Oktober 2010)

Heute Ferien!


----------



## Breakyou (8. Oktober 2010)

Dass ich jetzt noch eine Freistunde hab und dann noch extra wieder herkommen muss wegen ner Stunde Geschichte 3/5

Dass ich so blöd war und es im Falschen Thread gepostet hab :> 4/5


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

noch 5,5 H arbeiten dann Biervorrat aufstocken fürs Länderspiel und die Kumpels die gucken kommen ! 
5/5


----------



## Crucial² (8. Oktober 2010)

Noch 5 Stunden Arbeiten und dann ab ins Wochenende 5/5
Party am Samstag 3/5


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

noch 3 Stunden arbeiten und ab ins WE. 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> noch 3 Stunden arbeiten und ab ins WE. 5/5



Noch eine Stunde arbeiten und ab ins WE. 5/5


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Noch eine Stunde arbeiten und ab ins WE. 5/5



..., dass Ellesmere noch früher Feierabend hat als Crucial und ich ^^ 3/5


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich freue mich, dass Ennia sich freut   5/5


----------



## Breakyou (8. Oktober 2010)

http://www.imperial-clothing.com/shop/tickets/xmas-tour-2010/darkness-over-x-mas-27-12-2010-stuttgart-special-ticket.html

W00t 
5/5!


----------



## Crucial² (8. Oktober 2010)

Ennia, falscher Thread!


----------



## Dominau (8. Oktober 2010)

Heute Party 3/5
Leider nur ne 3, weil nicht alle meine Kollegen kommen können.

Morgen Party 4/5


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Nach 12 Wochen endlich wieder Internet 100000000000/5
Ne Woche Zuhause allein mit meinem Lappi <3 1000000000000/5
Nachtschwärmerthread 3/5 [Der soll wie i gehört hebbe Tod sein]


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Dass es bis zum 20. nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen sind und ich dann wegfliege 1000000000/5. Vermisst mich nicht zu sehr, bin nur ne Woche weg


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Oktober 2010)

Dass McDonald's nur ca. 10 Minuten Fußweg von meinem Haus entfernt ist: 5/5
(vermutlich werde ich in einem halben Jahr exakt die selbe Zeile im Thread "Worüber regt Ihr Euch SO RICHTIG auf?" posten)


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2010)

Über meine Autoprüfung am Montag OVER NINETHOUSAND /5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

mc`s nur 3min fußweg von meiner schule 20/5
ferien 20mrd/5


----------



## White_Sky (9. Oktober 2010)

Herbstferien 5/5


----------



## Rayon (10. Oktober 2010)

Erste mal ausschlafen können die Woche 10000/5. 
Morgen frei 100/5.
Am Freitag Praktikum Ende, endlich ferien 1220/5.


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2010)

Das ich bald einen Wellensittich habe 5/5


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2010)

4/5: Dass am Dienstag meine Vorlesungen wieder losgehen.


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OVER FUCKING NINEHTOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir dich irgendwie anders vorgestellt  

btt:
Das es mir heute recht gut geht 5/5


----------



## Thoor (11. Oktober 2010)

Du meinst bärtiger? könnte was dran sein


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2010)

Na Glückwunsch Kleiner


----------



## Edou (14. Oktober 2010)

Mein BandShirt ist da. =) over nine thousand/5 =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Oktober 2010)

Dass gleich die Pizza fertig ist, die ich gerade eben mit Claire im Supermarkt gekauft habe. Ich liebe dieses Land! 
38,6/5


----------



## Crucial² (15. Oktober 2010)

Feierabend in paar Stunden: 3/5
Wochenende: 4/5
Morgen Fussballspiel: 4/5
Morgen Abend große Party bei uns im Ort: 5/5

Dass es zur Zeit wieder richtig gut läuft im Leben: Unbezahlbar


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2010)

dass mein pc wieder läuft und auch meine musik sammlung bald wieder so groß sein wird wie vorm windoof xp neu draufmachen 10/5


----------



## dragon1 (15. Oktober 2010)

Wochenende 5/5
Morgen Blind Guardian 10000000/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/5


----------



## Edou (18. Oktober 2010)

In 8 Tagen Red dead Redemption Addons als CD (Ich muss noch nicht XBOX live + Stick Kaufen, hab also bis Weihnachten Zeit) 3/5
In 10/11 Tagen Smackdown vs Raw 2011 OVERNINETHOUSAND/5.
Ich hol mir beides Zusammen. Also auch wenn RDR 2 bzw 3 Tage früher Released wird Kauf ich alles am 28 bzw 29 Oktober. =)
Das ich am 3 November Geburtstag habe 2/5


----------



## Rayon (18. Oktober 2010)

in ner knappen woche geb 5/5
am 1. ne ps3 10/5
Schalke so schlecht inner Bundesliga 10/5. 
Dasses mir wieder gut geht und ich wieder trainieren kann 300/5. 
Morgen Kino mit ner Freunden 200/5.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2010)

Meine alte Fable 1 CD läuft grad augenscheinlich 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2010)

Gerade bei meiner Oma gewesen (ca. 120 km weit weg) und dickes dickes dickes dickes Taschengeld bekommen, das hau ich gleich.... aufs TG+ Konto zum Sparen 5/5


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gerade bei meiner Oma gewesen (ca. 120 km weit weg) und dickes dickes dickes dickes Taschengeld bekommen, das hau ich gleich.... aufs TG+ Konto zum Sparen 5/5




Nachdem mein Großvater gestorben ist, ist mir die pure Anwesenheit meiner Großmutter viel mehr wert (wohnt knappe 400km weg).
Lass dir das mal durch den Kopf gehen, Geld ist nicht das wichtigste


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2010)

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich fahre weder zu meiner Oma wegen dem Geld, noch bestehe ich darauf, es zu haben. Ich wollte ihr auch ausreden, mir so viel zu geben... aber das hilft bei ihr nichts. Sie gibt es lieber uns (mir, meiner Mutter und meinem Bruder) als es für sich auszugeben. Ich tu ihr wohl den größten Gefallen wenn ich es spare.

Da keiner meiner Großväter mehr am Leben ist besuche ich meine Omas auch mehr als früher.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich behaupte trotzdem, dass Taschengeld und Oma-Besuche im direkten Zusammenhang zueinander stehen. Von meiner Oma gibt's nix und die besuche ich auch nicht. Ich wage allerdings nicht zu behaupten, wo hier Ursache und Wirkung liegen. 

BTT: In der Badewanne online psp zocken: 8/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich behaupte trotzdem, dass Taschengeld und Oma-Besuche im direkten Zusammenhang zueinander stehen. Von meiner Oma gibt's nix und die besuche ich auch nicht. Ich wage allerdings nicht zu behaupten, wo hier Ursache und Wirkung liegen.
> 
> BTT: In der Badewanne online psp zocken: 8/5



Bei dir vielleicht. Bei mir sicherlich nicht. Ich besuche meine andere Oma sehr oft und bekomme kein Taschengeld, dafür aber Benzingeld für die 30km Fahrt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Oktober 2010)

Mir fällt es einfach leichter, jemanden zu mögen, wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde.


----------



## Tilbie (20. Oktober 2010)

n neuer Schrank für die Ps3: 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mir fällt es einfach leichter, jemanden zu mögen, wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde.



berserkerkittens aussagen 1/5 koennen einem oft den nachmittag etwas versuessen


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich fahre weder zu meiner Oma wegen dem Geld, noch bestehe ich darauf, es zu haben. Ich wollte ihr auch ausreden, mir so viel zu geben... aber das hilft bei ihr nichts.



Das sagen irgendwie immer ALLE die Geld von ihrer Familie bekommen und darauf (Negativ) angesprochen werden. 
(Ic hsage nicht das du lügst ist mir nur grade aufgefallen  )


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Schalke führt 8/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das sagen irgendwie immer ALLE die Geld von ihrer Familie bekommen und darauf (Negativ) angesprochen werden.
> (Ic hsage nicht das du lügst ist mir nur grade aufgefallen  )



Okay ich bin ehrlich: Ich frage sie immer ob sich denn auch sicher ist mir so viel Geld zu geben und ob es nicht zu viel ist, aber ich würde es nicht ablehnen. Ich bin ihr aber auch nicht sauer wenn es nichts geben würde und ich fahre nicht hin um etwas zu bekommen. Sie ist jetzt 90 und lebt im Nirgendwo halb im Wald ohne Heizung und warmem Wasser, da fahre ich gerne mal hin um zu sehen wie es ihr geht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Mexikanische Regierung verbrennt den größten Marijuanafund 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

dass ich morgen zum Spiel HSV-Bayern gehe ... 10/5.

Ziehen wir ihnen die Lederhosen aus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin eben in einem Hybridbus gefahren 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

oho International, Schalke International die Europafighter sind wieder da 8/5


----------



## Crucial² (21. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mir fällt es einfach leichter, jemanden zu mögen, wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde.



Falls du das ernst meinst, tust du mir sehr Leid. Selbst die eigene Oma zu verschmähen.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Falls du das ernst meinst, tust du mir sehr Leid. Selbst die eigene Oma zu verschmähen.



Man sollte Kitten nie zu ernst nehmen.

Nur wenn die Wörter "Bann" "Hammer" "Netiquette" oder "closed" vorkommen, sollte es ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oho International, Schalke International die Europafighter sind wieder da 8/5


Du mit deinem blöden Fußball. Oo :>

Ich freu mich, dass morgen endlich Freitag ist 5/5 (und nicht 8/5  )


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du mit deinem blödem Fußball. Oo :>



Hängt ihn höher !!!
BvB hat den Ausgleich reinbekommen 5/5


----------



## Legendary (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hängt ihn höher !!!
> BvB hat den Ausgleich reinbekommen 5/5


Lool du hast mich gequotet und nen Rechtschreibfehler reingeknallt? Epic Fail!   


Und joa...ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Lool du hast mich gequotet und nen Rechtschreibfehler reingeknallt? Epic Fail!



Sowas sieht man wirklich nicht alle Tage


----------



## dragon1 (21. Oktober 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, dass morgen endlich Freitag ist 5/5 (und nicht 8/5  )



QFT


----------



## Crucial² (22. Oktober 2010)

WOCHENENDEEEEE 5/5


----------



## Dominau (22. Oktober 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> WOCHENENDEEEEE 5/5



PAAARTYYY 5/5


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

Noch 3 Stunden arrbeiten dann FEIERABEND ! 10/5
Heute abend FCB gewinnen sehen (leider nur im TV) 5/5
Alterac-Wochenende beginnt ! 5/5


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VBwCpVPST0U[/youtube]

Alte Disco Musik  3/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2010)

DAS HEUTE INTERNATIONALER CAPSLOCK DAY IST !=/%


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> DAS HEUTE INTERNATIONALER CAPSLOCK DAY IST !=/%


%/!=::::!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2010)

Ausgleich in der 94. Minute!! 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Woche wieder Malochen 4/5 JA DARÜBER KANN MAN SICH AUCH FREUEN


----------



## Crucial² (26. Oktober 2010)

Kommendes Wochenende  Wird sehr krass.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Vorbeiwink

Dass ich die Serie Prison Break entdeckt hab. 4/5
Paranoya pur o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Vorbeiwink
> 
> Dass ich die Serie Prison Break entdeckt hab. 4/5
> Paranoya pur o.O



Jetzt erst ? o.O 

Dass bald Star Wars TFU2 raus kommt ... 2010/5


----------



## Haggelo (27. Oktober 2010)

3 Spiele die Woche 4/5


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Vorfreude ist die beste Freude... ich freu mich auf Sonntag  bis Dienstag, 3 Tage bei Freunden und 3 Tage Party xD


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

wochenende 5/5

bvb hat verloren 8/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Oktober 2010)

Der 1. FC Köln hat endlich verfickt nochmal gewonnen und Gladbach steht am Tabellenende
Was besseres kann garnicht passieren


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Der 1. FC Köln hat endlich verfickt nochmal gewonnen und Gladbach steht am Tabellenende
> Was besseres kann garnicht passieren



streu noch salz in die wunde, du herzloser mensch


----------



## Rayon (30. Oktober 2010)

endlich ne ps3 zu besitzen und die tage god of war 3 zocken zu können =) 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Oktober 2010)

Gleich in Jackass 3D zu gehen 4/5


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gleich in Jackass 3D zu gehen 4/5



Schande über dich.

Nein ich will ja keine Jackass Diskussion anfangen. 

Gleich nicht in Jackass 3D zu gehen 5/5!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Gleich in Jackass 3D zu gehen 4/5



fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
ich bin noch nicht 18 >_>


----------



## White_Sky (30. Oktober 2010)

Montag wegen Feiertag frei! 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> ich bin noch nicht 18 >_>



Nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Meine beiden Kollegen sind auch noch nicht 18 und sind reingekommen. Die erste Kassiererin wollte alle Ausweise. Haben uns bei dem Typen angestellt und der wollte nichtmal meinen.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

1 Person die 18 ist reicht doch !? 


Gehe die Tage auch rein 2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> 1 Person die 18 ist reicht doch !?
> 
> 
> Gehe die Tage auch rein 2/5



eben nicht. Sie wollte alle 3 Ausweise, obwohl nur ich an der Kasse war und 18 bin. Hab das auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Dortmund hat gewonnen
Schalke hat verloren

5/5


----------



## Rayon (31. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Schalke hat verloren
> 
> 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dortmund hat gewonnen
> Schalke hat verloren
> Hamburg hat verloren
> 
> 1/5



Habs mal korrigiert.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Haha Gameone gerade 4/5 


zu toll 


Arcania:
Man spielt einen Emoboy,dessen Freundin.... 


zu toll


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Habs mal korrigiert.



Zitate müssen in ihrer Vollständigkeit wiedergegeben werden!!!


----------



## Dweencore (1. November 2010)

Dass ich Ferien habe 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

einiger maßen überm damm 5/5


----------



## Rayon (1. November 2010)

uncharted 2 + heavy rain neu beide zusammen für 60


----------



## Sygni (1. November 2010)

Das ich morgen einen freien Tag habe 5/5 und

das ich heute bei Allerheiligen nicht mit am Grab dabei sein musste 4/5 (man kann auch anders den verstorbenen gedenken)!


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dortmund hat gewonnen
> Schalke hat verloren
> 
> 5/5



falscher thread?
das ist der freu thread und nich der aufregthread...


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> falscher thread?
> das ist der freu thread und nich der aufregthread...



Mich deucht ich vernehm' ein Mimimi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

Übermorgen MCR Konzert ... 123123123123876545678765434543543454345/5


----------



## mastergamer (2. November 2010)

Dass mir heute ein Muttermal entfert worden ist, und Ich derzeit keinerlei Schmerzen spüre. 2/5


----------



## Sunyo (3. November 2010)

Dass ich auf meiner neuen Sidewinder X4 Tastatur rumtippen kann! 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

BvB hat nicht gewonnen 5/5 !


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BvB hat nicht gewonnen 5/5 !



Schalke hat auch nicht gewonnen^^.

Wollen wir uns drauf einigen, keine Fußballbezogenen Dinge mehr zu posten? Das ist ja sonst ein ständiges Hin und her >_<


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2010)

okay 
oder nur gegen bayern ? :3

darauf gibts ne Flosse 
\o


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. November 2010)

Alles, was gegen Bayern ist, ist gut!


----------



## Wolfmania (5. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Alles, was gegen Bayern ist, ist gut!



Daß Bayern Meister wird...ihr werdet schon sehn...

Oder lieber ohne Fußball: daß wir heute Abend schön essen gehen...denke so ein Filet-Steak mit nem Glasel Rotwein...


----------



## Edou (5. November 2010)

Nen Laden in der Innenstadt gefunden der Bandshirts Verkauft Over ninethousand/5


----------



## abe15 (5. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> okay
> oder nur gegen bayern ? :3
> 
> darauf gibts ne Flosse
> \o


Yeah Scrubs  1/5 

Ich freu mich dass mein neuer Rechner demnächst eintreffen sollte und ich nach nem 3/4 Jahr endlich wieder zocken kann! 6/5 ganz klar


----------



## BlizzLord (5. November 2010)

Hab mich um 22 Uhr~ für das Gewinnspiel eines Bloodline Champions Beta keys angemeldet und um 22:26 Uhr einen bekommen!

Ich glaub langsam wirds bereits mein 4 Beta Key denn ich gewinne. :>


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2010)

Ich freu mich richtig, dass ich morgen meinen neuen und allerersten Laptop in meinem Leben in Empfang nehmen darf, heute schon passende Maus dazu gekauft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Neue Schuhe bestellt ... 5/5 (dass sie erst am Dienstag kommen 1/5  )


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2010)

Im April mit meinen Beiden Besten Kumpels und meiner Freundin zum Reiter Konzert in Wien: Over nine Thousand hoch Chuck Norris/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2010)

morgen pädagogischer Tag -> schulfrei. 4/5


----------



## kræy (10. November 2010)

Morgen Konzert in München mit Heaven Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying und Suicide Silence. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

Dass ich heute nen Jungen gesehen habe, der GENAU SO aussah wie Justin Biba 2/5.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass ich heute nen Jungen gesehen habe, der GENAU SO aussah wie Justin Biba 2/5.



Und, hast du ihn geschlagen, einen Stein geworfen oder ihn angepöbelt?


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Heute Gebby 8/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Und, hast du ihn geschlagen, einen Stein geworfen oder ihn angepöbelt?



Ich schlage keine Kinder  Ne, war im Zug, er saß weiter hinten und als ich ausgestiegen bin stand ich erstmal am Fenster und hab geglotzt, denn er ähnelte ihn schon sehr. o,O


----------



## Chraesi (10. November 2010)

Das mein Film für die Schule fast fertig ist und sau geil geworden ist 5/5
Die Eins ist mir sicher


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich schlage keine Kinder  Ne, war im Zug, er saß weiter hinten und als ich ausgestiegen bin stand ich erstmal am Fenster und hab geglotzt, denn er ähnelte ihn schon sehr. o,O



Ich würde Selbstmord begehen, wenn ich so aussehen würde.


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich würde Selbstmord begehen, wenn ich so aussehen würde.



aber viele,viele,viele,viele mädchen stehen drauf (und nicht nur 12jährige kiddis)


----------



## Deanne (11. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber viele,viele,viele,viele mädchen stehen drauf (und nicht nur 12jährige kiddis)



Wie man mit über 13, 14 Jahren auf solch einen Typen stehen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## dragon1 (11. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie man mit über 13, 14 Jahren auf solch einen Typen stehen kann, ist mir schleierhaft.



Ein Schulfreund sieht Justin Bieber "etwas" ähnlich (wenn auch um einiges älter mit seinen 15 xD)
Die Mädchen fahren auf ihn ab.


----------



## Tyro (11. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Morgen Konzert in München mit Heaven Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying und Suicide Silence. <3



Morgen Konzert in Köln mit Heaven Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying, Suicide Silence und Dew Scented!


----------



## Crucial² (11. November 2010)

Wurde aufm Oktoberfest auch für Justin Bieber gehalten. Find ich nicht weiter Schlimm, tausende Ladys stehen auf mich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wurde aufm Oktoberfest auch für Justin Bieber gehalten. Find ich nicht weiter Schlimm, tausende Ladys stehen auf mich



Dann haste aber auch die Gefahr ne Faust ab zubekommen


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

ist mir auch schleierhaft , aber es kommt an


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wurde aufm Oktoberfest auch für Justin Bieber gehalten. Find ich nicht weiter Schlimm, tausende Ladys stehen auf mich



Lauf du mir übern' Weg!!


----------



## BlizzLord (11. November 2010)

Nicht mit Justin Bieber verwechselt zu werden 5/5


----------



## EspCap (12. November 2010)

8 Punkte in der Matheklausur obwohl ich das Gefühl hatte sie komplett verhauen zu haben 3/5


----------



## dragon1 (12. November 2010)

2er in RW, sogar knapp an ner 1. vorbei 3/5


----------



## patpatrick (12. November 2010)

auf das neue COD 5/5 .. wenn ich endlich mal Zeit habe es zu besorgen..

aufs Wochenende 5/5 .. weil ich dann endlich mal Zeit habe   

auf meine Freundin 4/5 ... aber nur weil sie bestimmt angfressen sein wird wenn ich den ganzen Tag zocken werd 

LG
P.


----------



## JGPliskin (12. November 2010)

5/5 Auf den Whisky heute Abend während ich WoW zocke 

5/5 Auf den Saufabend morgen 

5/5 Auf die daraus resultierende Entspannung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2010)

heute den Dortmundern mal so richtig einen auf den Sack geben ... 1887/5


----------



## Asayur (12. November 2010)

Auf das verlängerte Wochenende, dass ich mir genommen habe nächste Woche: 5/5 :-)


----------



## Breakyou (12. November 2010)

auf das As I Lay Dying,Heaven Shall Burn und Suicide Silence Konzert morgen :>	6/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2010)

All-time-low karten 8/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> auf das As I Lay Dying,Heaven Shall Burn und Suicide Silence Konzert morgen :>    6/5


chmul.


Auf die SD World Tour morgen :> 10mal mehr als Dragan/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

dass ich wieder Internetz habe PI³/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

samstag auf schalke (Y) 8/5


----------



## Rayon (18. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> samstag auf schalke (Y) 8/5



Samstag nicht auf Schalke um sie verlieren zu sehen 100/5


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Wurde aufm Oktoberfest auch für Justin Bieber gehalten. Find ich nicht weiter Schlimm, tausende Ladys stehen auf mich



Ladys? Das sind 13-jährige Mädchen.


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

5/5 Dass es meiner Katze gut geht (Wurde von einem Auto gestreift).


----------



## Deanne (20. November 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ladys? Das sind 13-jährige Mädchen.



Es soll ja auch ältere Fans geben, aber ich bei denen ist es wohl eher der erwachende Mutterinstinkt.


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

Heimsieg 8/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Auswärtssieg 8/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

was meinste was auf schalke los war als freiburg in führung gegangen ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

dass Werder ne Klatsche bekommen hat 10/5


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2010)

Das hier bald nicht mehr nur über FFFUUUball geredet wird 42/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das hier bald nicht mehr nur über FFFUUUball geredet wird 42/5



Dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat und der zu respektieren ist ... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das hier bald nicht mehr nur über FFFUUUball geredet wird 42/5



find ich auch gut

aber solange wir noch über Fußball sprechen können ist doch alles gut


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2010)

Nächsten Samstag: 10 Stunden tanzen  Man werd ich sonntags fertig sein ^^


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

aufs wochenende. we-beziehungen haben 5/7 tagen nen klaren nachteil gegenüber standard bez. auch wenn man dann die 2 rest tage viel stärker genießt.


----------



## Grushdak (23. November 2010)

Ich freue mich, daß anscheinend bereits ca 3 Tage nach dem Doppelmord bei uns
der Täter geschnappt wurde - auch wenn die Tat noch vielen Spuren hinterlassen wird.


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Das ich bald endlich heiraten werde 100/5 Das ich gestern noch Unbesiegbar bekommen habe 5/5 Das ich mir nen neuen pc gekauft habe 4/5 Das ich bei Black Ops endlich Prestige 2 bin 4/5


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Mein scheiß internet hatte wieder lust es doppelt zu posten


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Morgen is Thanks Giving - lecker turkey and stuffing

5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. November 2010)

Dass in Deutschland schon wieder völlig übertrieben Shooter indiziert werden und mir das sowas von egal sein kann. 

>9000/5


----------



## Edou (24. November 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass in Deutschland schon wieder völlig übertrieben Shooter indiziert werden und mir das sowas von egal sein kann.
> 
> >9000/5


Blödes Engländer Kitten :<

Das ich ne 1- in meiner Englisch Arbeit geschrieben hab. 3/5


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

_Das ich (warscheinlich - deshalb nur 4/5) endlich Ende der Woche losgehen kann mir ne Xbox 360 usw. holen.. 4/5_


----------



## Sunyo (24. November 2010)

Dass ich die theoretische Prüfung für den Führerschein bestanden habe!  5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das ich (warscheinlich - deshalb nur 4/5) endlich Ende der Woche losgehen kann mir ne Xbox 360 usw. holen.. 4/5_



hol dir lieber n PS3 

äääh, dass ich lebe 3/5 ..... okay, Spaß^^ 5/5


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das ich ne 1- in meiner Englisch Arbeit geschrieben hab. 3/5




Gratz! 
Good for your Mr.

Verstehe bis heute nicht wie ich es schaffe in America zu ueberleben mit einen konstaten 4er Schnitt in English


----------



## Ellesmere (24. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Gratz!
> Good for your Mr.
> 
> Verstehe bis heute nicht wie ich es schaffe in America zu ueberleben mit einen konstaten 4er Schnitt in English




Hehe^^ Das beweist doch wieder , das Amerkaner kein Englisch können  

Gleich Feierabend 5/5; Geld von der Bank wiederbekommen 5/5


----------



## Landerson (24. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hehe^^ Das beweist doch wieder , das Amerkaner kein Englisch können
> 
> Gleich Feierabend 5/5; Geld von der Bank wiederbekommen 5/5



Ich finde besser als die English folks... sorry kitten

Hab noch was.:
Mein Boss hat uns gerade mitgeteilt das wir dieses Jahr den Freitag nach Thanks Giving frei haben  beliebige 6stellige nummer/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Ich finde besser als die English folks... sorry kitten
> 
> Hab noch was.:
> Mein Boss hat uns gerade mitgeteilt das wir dieses Jahr den Freitag nach Thanks Giving frei haben  beliebige 6stellige nummer/5



Stimmt schon. Bei Euch darf man "Fuck" wenigstens noch zum Bestandteil eines jeden Satzes machen. Hierzulande wird man dann in der Öffentlichkeit immer ganz schockiert angestarrt.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. November 2010)

Kenn ich :O
Als ich mit meiner Schulklasse in England waren hatten wir so nen Unterricht in einem Pfadfinderlager (lol oder?)
Naja, irgendeiner hat ausversehen "Fuck" gesagt und die Lehrerin hat ihn nur angeschaut. Da hat er uns gefragt was er gemacht hat und ich hab gesagt :"Mann du hast Fuck gesagt! Man soll nich Fuck sagen. Denn Fuck is ein Schimpfwort"
Tja und dann ging das so 2 Minuten hin und her "Jetz hast du Fuck gesagt".
Die Lehrerin wusste nich was sie sagen sollte^^.


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> hol dir lieber n PS3
> 
> äääh, dass ich lebe 3/5 ..... okay, Spaß^^ 5/5



_Und der Grund dafür ist?

To Topic : Das ich jetzt auf die Antwort M1ghtymage warte : 1/5

_


----------



## Sunyo (25. November 2010)

Dass ich heute beim Kniffel spielen, mit dem ersten Wurf einen 6er-Kniffel gewürfelt habe! ;D 5/5


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

3/5: Ich habe mir ein spannendes Buch gekauft und gestern eine sehr nette Kommilitonin kennengelernt.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2010)

4 Tage Allein Zuhause, WUHUUUUUU. Roflcopterolololololoverninethousand/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. November 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und der Grund dafür ist?
> 
> To Topic : Das ich jetzt auf die Antwort M1ghtymage warte : 1/5
> 
> _



Sry, ich wollte damit keine Diskussion starten xD

5/5 dass morgen Sport in der 10. und 11. Stunde ausfällt.


----------



## Silenzz (25. November 2010)

Auf meinen Geburtstag morgen und 30€uro Freiverzehr im Club  10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2010)

dass ich morgen nach 12381726352trillionenmillionenbillio0nen jahren endlich meine neuen Schuhe bekomme ... 12381726352trillionenmillionenbillio0nen/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass ich morgen nach 12381726352trillionenmillionenbillio0nen jahren endlich meine neuen Schuhe bekomme ... 12381726352trillionenmillionenbillio0nen/5



Wie können Schuhe so wichtig sein Oo?


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2010)

vllt ist er ja eine Frau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wie können Schuhe so wichtig sein Oo?




Du, ich warte seit 1 1/2 Wochen ... und bei den Temperaturen laufe ich noch mit Sommerschuhen rum ... da darf man sich doch mal aufregen wa ? 

@ Olli 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. November 2010)

4/5 Das jetzt bald Wochenende ist.

5/5 Wenn Weihnachten vorbei ist.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. November 2010)

Schnee 5/5 (das ist das zweite mal (nach "Leben"), dass ich 5/5 benutze. Ich finde man sollte nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit übertreiben mit den Bewertungen).


----------



## SyntaXKilla (26. November 2010)

Weihnachten *.*
5/5


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2010)

Gesetern erster Schnee <3 <3 <3 5/5
Ich war so happy als ich rausgegangen bin und...schnee! Schnee überall!   Bin erstmal 20 Min lang sinnlos durch die gegend gerannt   
Und heute, der Schnee ist immernoch da, aber es scheint die Sonne <3


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

Morgen 3/4 frei ! KEIN KUNST !!! 8/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2010)

Morgen wieder früh hoch 2/5
Nächsten Samstag B-Day 19/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

Das meine Freundin morgen in den Pausen rüber kommt <3

5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2010)

Das ich 60 Minuten aufm Laufband durchgehalten habe 4/5.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2010)

Dass ich es 60 Minuten nebem Laufband durchgehalten hab 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. November 2010)

Ueber Handy online. 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. November 2010)

Über ne Fake "Open Beta Invitation" zu Cata ;D mit Open Beta Key, damit auch ja nich jeder reinkommt ^^

leute gibts -.-


----------



## Erz1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Schneefrei 5/5 ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Dezember 2010)

Wo wohnst du denn bitte? oO


----------



## Erz1 (2. Dezember 2010)

Flensburg.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

Morgen nur 2Stunden Schule 5/5
Morgen Abend mit Laura Kultopia 5/5
danach bei Laura pennen 8/5

\o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2010)

neuen TFT Monitor BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄmmmMM 1991/5
Übermorgen Geburtstag...... BBBBBBBÄÄÄÄOOOOOM 19/5


----------



## Fauzi (3. Dezember 2010)

Das ich gleich Mittag habe und dann nur noch 4 Stunden arbeiten darf und dann in ein verdientes Wochenende gehen kann! :-D 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Noch eineinviertel Stunde, dann ist WE  5/5


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Dezember 2010)

hmpf erst um 17H, aber dann...4/5


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2010)

Mittagessen 5/5

Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge ^^


----------



## mookuh (4. Dezember 2010)

5/5 nacher ski fahren


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2010)

Endlich Neue Etnies over-nine-thousand/5


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

Neuen PC kaufen und das erste mal basteln und schrauben die nächsten Tage/Wochen 5/5

Endlich Ferien 4/5

Mein neuer Job 5/5

Am Sonntag Morgen bis 10 Uhr pennen, jetzt vorm Rechner hocken, Kaffee trinken und ein Ei pellen 5/5


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Am Sonntag Morgen bis 10 Uhr pennen, jetzt vorm Rechner hocken, Kaffee trinken und *ein Ei pellen* 5/5



Ich hoffe du meinst ein Ei zum essen. Wäre aber auch eine Umschreibung für.... naja 

Endlich RP aufladen 5/5
Das man in WoW jetz noch schneller levelt 4/5


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2010)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst ein Ei zum essen. Wäre aber auch eine Umschreibung für.... naja



Was pellst du denn für Eier am Sonntagmorgen? 
Also bei mir war es natürlich ein gekochtes Hühnerei.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Dezember 2010)

morgen schulfrei


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2010)

Dass man NIE zu alt ist für den Nikolaus: 5/5


----------



## Legendary (6. Dezember 2010)

Das morgen Cataclysm released wird. 5/5 <3

In 2 Wochen endlich gut 2 Wochen Urlaub 10/5


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass man NIE zu alt ist für den Nikolaus: 5/5



this.
+
Das in 4 Tage WE ist xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2010)

Über meine Geschenke ... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2010)

Morgen fällt Latein aus 5/5


----------



## nemø (7. Dezember 2010)

Cataclysm.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja kommt Leute ihr müsst das jetzt nicht in 3 Threads posten!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2010)

Judas Priest machen auf ihrer letzten Tour einen Abstecher nach Wacken  Und ich dachte schon dieses mal wird das Lineup kacke 
5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja kommt Leute ihr müsst das jetzt nicht in 3 Threads posten!!!



Wenn mans nötig hat...


----------



## Jester (7. Dezember 2010)

Cataclysm.Ich sterbe vor Aufregung. Nach der Schule... omfg.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Dezember 2010)

Hm i-wie will die verdammte DHL nich kommen : /


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

10/5 aufs Wochenende mit meinem Freund (2 Wochen nicht gesehen   )
achja und 5/5 WoW


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm i-wie will die verdammte DHL nich kommen : /



Oh nein, erinner mich nicht daran!

5/5 wenn meine PC Bauteile und der Monitor hier unbeschadet ankommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe einen selbst gemachten Adventskalender geschenkt bekommen 5/5.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2010)

Gleich Fußball spielen gehen 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh nein, erinner mich nicht daran!
> 
> 5/5 wenn meine PC Bauteile und der Monitor hier unbeschadet ankommen.



Um knapp 3 Uhr sind sie erschienen
Cata ist inszalliert und fertig
Ich geh jetzt nochmal deftig Kot in die Schüssel knallen und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## mastergamer (7. Dezember 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt nochmal deftig Kot in die Schüssel knallen und dann kanns losgehen



^ This!

Ich freue mich, dass Ich über diese Aussage lachen musste.  
2/5


----------



## Tyro (7. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich morgen Geburtstag habe!  5/5


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen Geburtstag habe!  5/5



na dann alles gute zum 19. 



dass ich endlich mit meinem worgen dudu zocken kann 3/5

dass ich selbst gebackene Kekse geschenkt bekommen habe 6/5


----------



## Soramac (8. Dezember 2010)

Das ist ein Worgen Schattenpriester spielen kann (: 
Glaub eine geilere Rasse zum Untote gibt es zurzeit nicht, aber hänge in der Warteschlange vom Server 40 Minuten ...


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Dass ich morgen Geburtstag habe!  5/5



Happy Birthday!




Luminesce schrieb:


> dass ich selbst gebackene Kekse geschenkt bekommen habe 6/5



Ich auch! Gibt nix besseres 

5/5 wieder ein Tag geschafft bis zu den Ferien


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Dezember 2010)

Der ganze Landkreis hat Schneefrei.
Yeah.
11/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Reebok-Werbung ... 44444/5  Also echt die ist ja mal der Hammer... krieg ich gar net mehr ausm Kopf xD


----------



## Tyro (8. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> na dann alles gute zum 19.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Konov schrieb:


> Happy Birthday!



Danke!
Um beim Thema zu bleiben, über meine Geschenke! 5/5


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

Wenn meine Hardware ankommt. drölf/10
Es ist ziemlich scheiße, dass ich meiner Sucht nicht nachgehen kann, weil mein PC am Releasetag nicht mehr wollte. Und das habe ich bestimmt schon in mehr als 3 Threads geschrieben


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Wenn meine Hardware ankommt. drölf/10



*anschließ*

Laut Paketverfolgung sind alle 3 Pakete unterwegs und nun sitz ich auf heißen Kohlen. 

10000/5 wenn alles sicher hier ankommt!!!


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2010)

DHL kommt pünktlich? Nein!

Trotzdem alle Teile sicher angekommen? Check!

Trotzdem verschneite Autobahnen? Check!

5/5 fürs kommende Wochenende


----------



## Tyro (9. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich morgen die letzte Deutsch Klausur meines Lebens schreiben werde, Abi 2011!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

höchst entzückt von dem Wort : Pornoschuppen :3 8/5


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> DHL kommt pünktlich? Nein!



Bei dir kommen die Pakete wenigstens an.
Bei uns knallen sie jedes mal nur nen Zettel rein.
(Sie waren nicht zuhause blabla)


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

5/5 Das heute Freitag ist und ich nicht mehr lange auf der Arbeit sitzen muss.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bei dir kommen die Pakete wenigstens an.
> Bei uns knallen sie jedes mal nur nen Zettel rein.
> (Sie waren nicht zuhause blabla)



Das ist ECHT bitter, scheint eine persönliche Abneigung gegen euch zu sein!


----------



## M_of_D (10. Dezember 2010)

60 cm Schneedecke zum Snowboarden 100/5


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich es geschafft habe, meinen ersten PC selbst zusammen zu bauen und in wenigen Tagen sehr viel technisches Zeug gelernt habe, auch wenn es vieles gibt wo ich nicht weiß, ob es stimmt und was es bedeutet 
*stolz ohne Ende* 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein genüssliches, freies Wochenende zu haben: 5/5 *Freu und Entspann*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2010)

Laura kommt gleich vorbei 8/5


----------



## Crucial² (11. Dezember 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bei dir kommen die Pakete wenigstens an.
> Bei uns knallen sie jedes mal nur nen Zettel rein.
> (Sie waren nicht zuhause blabla)



Kannst du bei DHL melden! Die kontrollieren das & glaub mir, dass wird nicht mehr vorkommen. 

Hatten hier das selbe Problem, seit wir das Gemeldet haben kommt der Postbote sogar 2x am Tag, sollten wir beim ersten mal nicht dagewesen sein!


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2010)

Mit Full HD und highspeed Internet den Abend zu verbringen, 5/5

Mit Oma eine Tasse Kaffee zu trinken, 4/5 (fast so gut wie Full HD! )


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Dezember 2010)

Noch neun Arbeitstage beim Bund 100000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Noch neun Arbeitstage beim Bund 100000000000000000000000/5



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Grundwehrdienst?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2010)

Wieso steht eigentlich Bund immer stellvertretend für Bundeswehr? Ich hab mich damals auch beim Bund beworben, allerdings waren das: Verfassungsschutz, BND und Allgemeine Verwaltung. Ersterer hätte mich auch fast genommen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich freue mich gerade tierisch auf Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ueber gute Noten in Klausuren um danach ein Gefuehl zu haben das man etwas getan hat um WoW spielen zu koennen ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben


----------



## Makalvian (12. Dezember 2010)

Mass Effect 3 
http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/mass-effect-3/news/mass_effect_3,45851,2319863.html


----------



## mastergamer (12. Dezember 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gerade tierisch auf Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.



Ich mich auch. 5/5


----------



## Crucial² (12. Dezember 2010)

Hokajin schrieb:


> Ueber gute Noten in Klausuren um danach ein Gefuehl zu haben das man etwas getan hat um WoW spielen zu koennen ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben



Jo ich kenn dass! Mit schlechten Noten im Rücken spielts sich bloß halb so schön! Gott bin ich froh die dämliche Schule halbwegs erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht zu haben! 


ARBEITEN <3


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Dezember 2010)

Morgen ist ein neuer Tag 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Porno Bioklausur geschrieben 5/5
nach 50Minuten fertig 5/5
2+ in der Arbeit 8/5


----------



## Luminesce (14. Dezember 2010)

Eine sehr süsse und kreative Anmache eines Typen an meine Freundin 1/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

dass den Spruch : " Das Abi ist wie ein Raid, Brainafkler & Cheater wipen" nur 2Leute verstanden  5/5


----------



## Dominau (15. Dezember 2010)

heute 
Aufgewacht - Kapffe und Kippe geholt und erstmal gechillt.
Nach meinem 4 Stündigen Deutsch Aufsatz gehe ich dann nach Hause , lerne kurz für MuM , was total einfach ist,
und danach wird einfach gezockt 

5/5


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Kunstprojekt fertig 8/5

jetzt aber angetrunken...

gehe niemals darauf ein wenn ein Kumpel freiwillig für ein Schulprojekt zu dir kommen will...
5minuten ist er bei mir dann meint er : Olli diesen Scheiß können wir uns nüchtern geben ... :/


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

[sub]Dortmund liegt hinten  8/5

fixed`
[/sub]


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Ade BvB  10/5


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich auf eine ruhige Zeit ab Freitag 5/5


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2010)

Sonntag Abend, 24:00, wenn die schlimmste Woche des Jahres endlich vorbei ist: Unbezahlbar/5


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2010)

Dass das iPhone 4 schon nach wenigen Stunden auf eBay weggegangen ist. Wie kann man nur so viel Geld für ein Smartphone ausgeben ^^


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Dass das iPhone 4 schon nach wenigen Stunden auf eBay weggegangen ist. Wie kann man nur so viel Geld für ein Smartphone ausgeben ^^



Wir leben in einer Welt von durchgeknallten Konsumschlampen! *g*

Und wo wir dabei sind: Bei aller Kritik, über den Kapitalismus kann man sich doch eigentlich auch mal richtig freuen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Dezember 2010)

Schneefrei. <3/10


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Dezember 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Schneefrei. <3/10



this.
Morgen entspannen und nicht in der Schule sitzen 5/5


Lateinarbeit eine 3 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Dezember 2010)

Ab morgen Ferien


----------



## Fauzi (16. Dezember 2010)

^
This

1000000/5 
Noch richtig abstürzen bevor das neue Jahr kommt


----------



## M_of_D (16. Dezember 2010)

Grad letzte Vorlesung gehabt , nun endlich Ferien 	Winterurlaub ich komme . 100/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2010)

Verfrühtes Wochenende


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2010)

Morgen noch einen Tag arbeiten dann WE 4/5

Nach Weihnachten endlich den heißersehnten Sony BD Player kaufen 6/5

Nächste Woche Donnerstag - 09. Januar Urlaub genommen Fünftrilliarden/5 :>


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Dezember 2010)

-über das neue WOW Addon
-daß die nächste Woche nur 4 Arbeitstage hat 
-ich ab dem 27.12. ins schöne Birmingham fliege und erst im nächsten Jahr zurückkehre


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> -ich ab dem 27.12. ins schöne Birmingham fliege und erst im nächsten Jahr zurückkehre



Birmingham ist super. Tolle Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und das Stadtzentrum ist interessant gestaltet. Ich habe Familie dort und wäre gerne öfter in den Midlands. 

3/5: Dass ich gestern schon die meisten Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen habe. Ich bin an Weihnachten nicht zuhause und daher mussten wir das so organisieren. Ist ganz schön was dabei herumgekommen. War aber auch so ein schöner Abend mit Kaffee und Kuchen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2010)

Heute so geiler tag, ich weis ist angeberei aber zu genial ;D 

nach der schule... ich und 2 Andis gehen zur 6er Station...ein typ, 2 köpfe höher als ich, kroate oder so was, geht uns an ''Wer hier is Yaroslav''
Gleich zu mir, weil ich der kleinste bin
 Ich so... Yo, ich, was möchtest du denn?
 Er...Hast probleme mit meiner Familie (Ich denk mir acg DER typ...)
 ich ''Yo,  Christian nervt mich''
 er ...is mir scheiss ehal warum schimpfst mutter
 ich...er hat meine mutter beleidigt, und ich mich revanchiert
 er so mir egal alda ich höre du hast probleme du sollst ihn in ruhe lassen

 ich  Yo, solange er mich in frieden lässt, finde ich es ganz angebracht ihn auch in ruhe zu lassen...
 Er: Ne du lässt ihn in ruhe und er macht was er will
 ich mit übertriebenem Ton : Daaas find ich jetzt aber niiicht fairer 
''UNd du entschuldigst dich montag bei ihm''
 ich...nein, eigentlich nicht
 er 
'hamma uns verstanden alter''
 ich... nein. Haben wir nicht.


 Er geht weg xD 5/5 das die Geschichte am Montag in der Klasse zum Gesprächsthema wird ;3


----------



## Giggelidu (17. Dezember 2010)

@dragon1

Ich lese zwar, was du schreibst, aber irgendwie wollen deine Worte bei mir nicht ankommen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, woran es liegt. 

Edith: Ah, so ist es etwas besser lesbar! Gut gemacht! ^^


----------



## Dropz (18. Dezember 2010)

Döner :]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich endlich wieder zu Hause bin 90009/5 ...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

Schalke hat gewonnen 8/5
BvB hat verloren 5/5
Laura lässt sich noch ein Pircing machen 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke hat gewonnen 8/5
> BvB hat verloren 5/5




^


this


----------



## Edou (19. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke hat gewonnen 8/5
> BvB hat verloren 5/5






Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ^
> 
> 
> this


Jup

Omas Selbstgemachten Kartoffelsalat heut abend Overninethousand/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich den coolsten Chef aller Zeiten habe  >9000/5


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2010)

@ Dragon:

Will wissen wie es weiter geht, musst man Montag schreiben


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> @ Dragon:
> 
> Will wissen wie es weiter geht, musst man Montag schreiben



Vorrausgesetzt ich werde in einem Zustand sein, in dem ich schreiben kann ;D  :3


----------



## Petersburg (19. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachten 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Dezember 2010)

Nur noch ein paar Stunden Uni, in denen vermutlich eh nix gemacht wird oder die wegen Schneesturm oder fauler Professoren sowieso ausfallen, bis ich Weihnachtsferien hab: 

¥ / 0

Eigentlich sollte das ein Unendlich-Zeichen sein.. nun ja.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> :
> 
> oo / 5



fix`d


----------



## Crucial² (19. Dezember 2010)

Morgen Vorstellungsgespräch! 5/5 

Bin zwar schon bisschen Nervös, aber wird schon irgendwie hinhauen!!


----------



## Tyro (19. Dezember 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Morgen Vorstellungsgespräch! 5/5
> 
> Bin zwar schon bisschen Nervös, aber wird schon irgendwie hinhauen!!



Packste schon, ich hab Dienstag auch eins, Abi 2011 und so!
Bald Ferien! 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Dezember 2010)

Dass die Mathearbeit so verdammt einfach war. 5/5

Ferien ab morgen. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Heute nur 6Stunden gehabt 5/5

Oh Kunstprojekttage wie lieb ich euch :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich nach 3 Tagen endlich wieder nüchtern bin 5/5 ...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass ich nach 3 Tagen endlich wieder nüchtern bin 5/5 ...



Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben (Y)


----------



## Dominau (21. Dezember 2010)

Heute in die Schule zu gehn :*
Und zwar das letze mal vor den Ferien 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2010)

Zeit zum Nachdenken, Veränderung und die Ruhe der Weihnachtszeit. 5/5

Silvester eventuell mal gar nicht feiern 3/5


----------



## dragon1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Das ich den Leiwandsten Sitznachbar aller zeiten hab, der mir Tag für Tag, jeden Tag versüßt mit seinen Kommentaren wie, ich zitiere:
''Mh, 5er. Sollte halt nächstes Mal Beliar mehr opfergaben bringen. BELIAR ERHÖRE MICH!''
Oder
''Jo, alles was die Kreuzzügler so gemacht haben war Plündern, Morden und Saufen und Vergewaltigen... Alles is ja ansich ne super sache, aber doch nicht als Christ!?''
oder
''Das kommt nicht zur Prüfung, das Kann ich, das wird sie nicht fragen, das HAT NICHT ZU SEIN. 
oder einfach nur 
''Warten wir auf Andi und Steinchen?''
''Ne, die müssen wir zurücklassen. Die sind schon so gut wie tot. Sie hätten gewünscht das wir sie hinter uns lassen, und die Mission abschliessen.''


4/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Nerd Gespräch mit meinem Besten in Reli 3/5
Meine Deutscharbeit war heute mehr als imba 5/5

dass meine Freundin sich heute doch kein Septum hat stechen lassen 3/5
öh Morgen nur 2Stunden 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (21. Dezember 2010)

FERIEN 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> FERIEN 5/5



URLAUB 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. Dezember 2010)

Ferien 5/5 * 

fixd


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn die letzte Nacht dieses Jahr, die ich durcharbeiten muss, endlich, endlich vorbei ist: UNBEZAHLBAR/5


----------



## Dominau (22. Dezember 2010)

das ich keine Werbung auf Buffed sehe.. 

3/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> das ich keine Werbung auf Buffed sehe..
> 
> 3/5



Ich seh die irgendwie auch nicht mehr. Opera ftw.


----------



## Edou (22. Dezember 2010)

ES IST ENDLICH DAAAAAAAAAA <3333333333 (Sorry für Caps, aber ich bin richtig Froh)
666/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Nun offiziell Urlaub UNBESCHREIBlich/5


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2010)

Juhuuuuu 1 von 3 Projekten endlich abgeschlossen. Hat mich "lediglich" 5x ne Nachtschicht (nebst normaler Arbeit) gekostet. Vermutlich bin ich in den Nachtschichten um 20 Jahre gealtert...zumindest fühl ich mich grad so: 87238321489548643834834895934893468/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

LoL mit Freunden zocken 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2010)

Alle Weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen ... 5/5
Nächste Woche endlich wieder Freundin wiedersehen... BÄÄÄÄÄÄM/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Dezember 2010)

WoW Arena-Exploit gefixt und alle auf 1500 Wertung zurückgesetzt. 
5/5


----------



## painschkes (22. Dezember 2010)

_Das ich nach fast 2 Tagen endlich mehr Abschüsse als Tode bei BlackOps auf der Xbox360 habe - naja.. Übung macht den Meister.. 5/5_


----------



## Olliruh (22. Dezember 2010)

Meine neue Siggi 5/5


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2010)

6,25h nur noch, dann Urlaub.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2010)

Heute ins Kino mit Freundin.... WHOOOOAAHH/5


----------



## SynXGaming (23. Dezember 2010)

5* das ich morgen nicht Arbeiten muss


----------



## Tyro (23. Dezember 2010)

3/5, dass ich endlich alle Weihnachtsgeschenke zusammen habe!
4/5, Ferien!
5/5, dass ich heut morgen Bescheid bekommen habe, dass ich ab 1.8.2011 eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten habe! 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> 5/5, dass ich heut morgen Bescheid bekommen habe, dass ich ab 1.8.2011 eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten habe!
> 
> mfg
> Tyro



Dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch ....


----------



## Dracun (23. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> 5/5, dass ich heut morgen Bescheid bekommen habe, dass ich ab 1.8.2011 eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten habe!
> 
> mfg
> Tyro


Hör mal das ist aber doch ne 100000/5 wert oder?

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und lass dich net fertig machen. Weißt ja Lehrenjahre sind keine Herrenjahre


----------



## Giggelidu (23. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> 5/5, dass ich heut morgen Bescheid bekommen habe, dass ich ab 1.8.2011 eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten habe!



Feistes GZ!


----------



## Tyro (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke euch, ja, es ist echt eine herbe Erleichterung, jetzt kann ich mich voll und ganz auf mein Abi konzentrieren und brauch mir keine Sorgen mehr zu machen!


----------



## Sunyo (23. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich 'nen Führerschein hab!


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> 5/5, dass ich heut morgen Bescheid bekommen habe, dass ich ab 1.8.2011 eine Ausbildungsstelle zum Verwaltungsfachangestellten habe!






Sunyo schrieb:


> Dass ich 'nen Führerschein hab!




 Glückwunsch euch beiden!


----------



## Sunyo (23. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Glückwunsch euch beiden!



Danke!


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2010)

Darksiders für 7.50 Teuros bei steam 10/5


----------



## The Paladin (23. Dezember 2010)

Mal sehen, über was freue ich mich?

Ich musste im Speisesaal meiner Kaserne aushelfen um Ranghöhere und ein paar Rekruten zu bedienen (Essen hinstellen, Wein holen, wollen sie noch einen Kaffe?). Diese Veranstaltung war eigentlich Langweilig, der Bundespräsident sollte kommen und etwas Kaffee trinken und dann wieder gehen (So hat man es uns gesagt). 

Doch anstatt dass der Bundespräsident (Heinz Fischer für die Deutschländer, Schweizer und unwissenden Jugendlichen aus Österreich) dort nur mit den Ranghöheren verkehrte. Hörte ich ihm sagen (Ich servierte in seiner nähe gerade die Nachspeise) dass er zur Küche will um sich bei uns für den Service bedanken. 

tl;dr

Ich habe Heinz Fischer die Hand geschüttelt und freute mich dass er uns Grundwehrdiener wenigstens bemerkte ^^ 

(Ich empfand Respekt und Angst als er auf mich zuging, ist es komisch dass man da Angst hat?)

Edit: Er trug komischerweise keine Brille obwohl ich noch nie ein Bild oder Interview ohne gesehen habe ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Dezember 2010)

nice one


----------



## White_Sky (24. Dezember 2010)

FERIEN! 5/5!


----------



## Ol@f (24. Dezember 2010)

Urlaub 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2010)

Kein Schnee 5/5 (zumindest fällt noch keiner)


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (24. Dezember 2010)

URLAUB 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (24. Dezember 2010)

http://listn.to/Reitermania/player?t=0&pos=348&p=1


Das neue Apokalyptische Reiter Lied <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 

666/5


F*ck Jeah!


----------



## Giggelidu (25. Dezember 2010)

Dass ich gleich meine Neuerwerbung Deathspank gemütlich mit Gamepad uffa Couch zocken kann! 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Dezember 2010)

Morgen essen bei meiner Omi 
Das wird gooooil


----------



## Giggelidu (26. Dezember 2010)

Gleich kommt dick Pizza ins Haus!  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Sylvester !!!!! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2010)

Die beschießene Medizin von heute ...
Geben meinem Opa höchstenst noch ein Monat & jetzt lebt er schon wieder 1ganzes Jahr 5/5


----------



## Rayon (27. Dezember 2010)

mit 5.1 System PS3 zocken. 4/5
nacher Cocktailbar mit Freunden 5/5
nächsten Monat größeren Monitor 4/5
im Februar 5.1 System fürn PC 5/5
hmm


----------



## Edou (27. Dezember 2010)

Das Xbox Live funktioniert 55555/10


----------



## painschkes (27. Dezember 2010)

_Das meine Stats nun dauerhaft positiv sind in BlackOps 4/5
_


----------



## Perkone (28. Dezember 2010)

Nur 4 Tage arbeiten die Woche da Freitag Sylvester frei is 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. Dezember 2010)

Nerdy http://tv.esl.eu/de/esltv_stream/stream/55-flv-proxy


----------



## Dominau (28. Dezember 2010)

Das mir WoW richtig Spaß macht 
EInfach mal paar Erze farmen gehn ist schon sehr cool 

5/5


----------



## Giggelidu (28. Dezember 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> EInfach mal paar Erze farmen gehn ist schon sehr cool



Das liest man aber auch eher selten.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

die 8. two and a half men staffel geguckt zu haben weil es eigentlich hieß es wird keine mehr geben. laeuft aber gerade in amiland. und auf englisch is eh nochmal viel genialer als ohnehinn schon...

also ma aber sowas von 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Dezember 2010)

Bülent Ceylan für Wacken 2011 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2011)

dass der zusammen schluss von Mtv & Viva besser verlaufen ist als gedacht 3/5

Übermorgen zu Laura & dann 2Tage dort pennen 5/5


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2011)

Februar ne Woche Ferien: Unbezahlbar/5!!! Ist doch schon fast ein Jahr her seit meinen letzten Ferien.


----------



## Perkone (6. Januar 2011)

Morgn zwar arbeiten dafür Wochenende frei (is keine selbstverständlichkeit wenn man im Handel arbeitet) 4/5


----------



## Deanne (7. Januar 2011)

5/5: Heute Nacht habe ich endlich meine Hausarbeit beendet. 25 Seiten Quellenanalyse, Diskussion von Sekundärliteratur und, und, und. Bin mal gespannt, wie die Bewertung ausfällt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Heute Nacht habe ich endlich meine Hausarbeit beendet. 25 Seiten Quellenanalyse, Diskussion von Sekundärliteratur und, und, und. Bin mal gespannt, wie die Bewertung ausfällt.


Na dann mal viel Glück, dass das Ergebnis nicht hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/ reinkommt ;D

Achja, freue mich über Donkey Kong: Country Returns 4/5 
Macht echt Spaß, aber 5/5 gibts erst, wenn der Coop ausprobiert wurde und gefällt :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2011)

L O V E ... 99999999999999999999999999999/999999999999999


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Kein Schnee mehr draußen, und 12,5°C.
Das heißt ich schwinge mich gleich in mein Cabrio und cruise ein wenig durch die Gegend.  5/5


Edit: 

War Heute eine bekannte meiner Mutter besuchen (um was abzuliefern), an dessen Tochter ich schon lange interesse habe. Ums kurz zu machen.
Nachdem ich einen netten Kaffee bekam, und am gehen war, fragte sie mich nach meiner neuen Adresse, weil sie mich mal "besuchen" möchte (mit so nem Schlafzimmerblick, mit dem sie nen Eisberg abtauen könnte). 

Ihr Freund saß zwar im Nebenraum, aber wenn zum Teufel interessiert das. 
(Sie offensichtlich nicht, so lange wie die Umarmung gedauert hat).

Ja, dass neue Jahr fängt einfach hammermäßig an. 6/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2011)

F***ING AUSBILDUNGSPLATZ GEFUNDEN !!!!!!!!!! WHO'S THE MAN ?  12987654567/5


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> L O V E ... 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/5



Fix´d und sign´d


----------



## Dracun (11. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> F***ING AUSBILDUNGSPLATZ GEFUNDEN !!!!!!!!!! WHO'S THE MAN ?  12987654567/5




GZ Mann GZ


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2011)

Love kann ich auch nur bestätigen *___*


----------



## Dabow (12. Januar 2011)

Heute Abend - How i met your mother / Neue Folgen!


----------



## Soramac (12. Januar 2011)

Das heute Mitte der Woche ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> Heute Abend - How i met your mother / Neue Folgen! 5/5



fix'd


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2011)

Dass ich zurück aus der französisch sprachigen Schweiz bin, in der ich beruflich zu tun hatte und endlich wieder in ner vernünftigen Sprache sprechen darf: Baguette/5


----------



## painschkes (13. Januar 2011)

_So gings mir auch als in in Genf war..zumindest hat mir der Bekannte bei dem ich war alles übersetzt _


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2011)

Wochenende endlich wieder Bundesliga .... 5555/5
Dass ich kein Spiel schauen kann, weil ich bei ihr bin... 0/ 5


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wochenende endlich wieder Bundesliga .... 5555/5
> Dass ich kein Spiel schauen kann, weil ich bei ihr bin... 0/ 5



Das du ein Viper Zitat in deiner Signatur hast. 5/5 Der Face Orton Suckt LegendKiller/Viper waren besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Das du ein Viper Zitat in deiner Signatur hast. 5/5 Der Face Orton Suckt LegendKiller/Viper waren besser.



Früher hab ich ihn gehasst, wirklich gehasst, als er die Fehde mit Cena hatte, aber mittlerweile ist er mir echt sympatisch...


----------



## Edou (13. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Früher hab ich ihn gehasst, wirklich gehasst, als er die Fäde mit Cena hatte, aber mittlerweile ist er mir echt sympatisch...



*Fehde

Naja, ich hab generell gegen keinen Worker etwas. (Wie könnt ich auch, ich kenn sie nichtmal Persönlich)

Jedoch kommt es aufs Booking an. (Ich mag lieber Heels) Somit mag ich John Cena weniger, was aber an seinen 5 Moves of Doom liegt. Zurzeit mag ich Cena aber immer mehr, man Merkt er reißt sich seinen Hintern auf, und er weiß mehr oder weniger zu Unterhalten im Moment.

Aber Orton als Superman Cena Abklatsch der RKO Schlussverkauf hat Nervt einfach, eben wie Cena der da alles Dominieren darf, dass ist auf dauer Schlechtes Booking. Genau wie Orton als Face so viel Unterhält wie ein Stück Brot, jedoch hat das Brot mehr Charisma. Als Face taugt er nichts, er darf alles Dominieren (Langweilig) und seine Micskills sind auch nicht grade das Gelbe vom (Dioxin [olololo] ) Ei. Und wenn soll es nur 1nen Superman in der WWE geben, nicht 2 oder 3 nur wegen Merchandice gründen.

3/5 Das John Cena atm zu Unterhalten weiß.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2011)

Die Zwischensequenz in Mafia 2, die auf Mafia 1 anspielt: 4/5
Das super Ende von Mafia 2: 5/5


----------



## kræy (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso gibts den Thread noch? Mein Profil is doch banned 0o


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso sollte der Thread denn deswegen verschwinden?

Und was hast du schlimmes angestellt, dass du die Todesstrafe bekommen hast?


BtT: Das meine Kopfschmerzen verschwunden sind 4/5

Dass ich meinem Nachbarn vor ner Stunde den besten Parkplatz vor der Nase weggeschnappt habe, und mit einem riesigen deutlichen Grinsen
an seinem Auto auf der Fahrbahn vorbeigelatscht bin. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2011)

kræy schrieb:


> Wieso gibts den Thread noch? Mein Profil is doch banned 0o


Weil der Thread im Gegensatz zu den (vermutlich) von Dir geäusserten Aussagen durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung hat 


kræy schrieb:


> kp, paar noobige Mods meinen ganz dicke Eier zu haben


Dann würd ich hier aber besser nicht sowas hinschreiben, sonst könntest Du schneller wieder gebannt werden, als Dir lieb ist


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wochenende endlich wieder Bundesliga .... 5555/5
> Dass ich kein Spiel schauen kann, weil ich bei ihr bin... 0/ 5



Dann machste was falsch 

Laura & ich gucken immer Sportschau gemeinsam *__*

dafür nochmal 5/5

& ich kann Mathe 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Januar 2011)

Super Scribblenauts bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das so spielt  Vorfreude darauf 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dann machste was falsch
> 
> Laura & ich gucken immer Sportschau gemeinsam *__*
> 
> ...



So einfach ist das (noch) net...  aber SMS-Service FTW  

BTW: SMS-Service 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Januar 2011)

Morgen nur noch Englischarbeit, dann hab ich einige viele (7/8) Wochen Ruhe mit Arbeiten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2011)

heute Schalke wech hau'n ... *100/5 *
*
*
(wirst schon sehen Olli )


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Januar 2011)

Vindictus.  Immer noch. 32,8/5


----------



## Deanne (15. Januar 2011)

5/5: Ich habe am Dienstag Geburtstag. Zwar muss ich den in der Uni verbringen, aber Geburtstag ist Geburtstag. :-)


----------



## Kuya (16. Januar 2011)

Das ich nach gut einem halben Jahr "umziehen" (mit Wohnungssuche ziemlich genau ein Jahr), eeeeendlich nahezu fertig bin! (Morgen werden die Poster aufgehängt^^). *10/5*


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2011)

gestern nen super tag bei laura gehabt ..  5/5

Sh1k4ri ich hasse dich auch


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2011)

*doppelpost* 

Alle Klausuren für dieses Halbjahr geschrieben  5/5 party hard \o/
3Wochen chillen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

Bald Wooocheeeeneeeennnnndäääää 5555/5


----------



## ego1899 (21. Januar 2011)

lol da merkt man das ich kein tv guck ^^
heute bei kuya gewesen und jetzt erst festgestellt das MTV seit diesem jahr nur noch im pay tv läuft! 
daaaaanke!

5/5


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

> lol da merkt man das ich kein tv guck ^^
> heute bei kuya gewesen und jetzt erst festgestellt das MTV seit diesem jahr nur noch im pay tv läuft!



Haha, ging mir genauso. Bin aber froh, dass das nu weg ist. Ich guck nurnoch gotv, die Ösis machen es vor: Den ganzen Tag nur Musik und kein nerviges Showgedöns dazwischen.

BTT: Ich freu mich so richtig, wenn ich jemand anderen glücklich machen kann.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2011)

Freundliche Bedienung bei Essensbuden ;D 2/5

Hat mir gestern den Abend versüßt


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2011)

Erdkunde Klausur 2 *__* 5/5


----------



## Fauzi (21. Januar 2011)

WOCHENENDE <3/5


----------



## Tilbie (21. Januar 2011)

Wochenende 4/5
Demon's Souls endlich diesen schei******loch Turmritter verprügelt 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

der satz von meinem lehrer : Olli du bist garnicht so dumm wie ich überall rum erzähle 

5/5

_________________________________________

Heute Schulfrei ,weil wegen Bizepsfraktur :3

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

Montag FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2327365462/(75423788947988uszudz6f YeY


----------



## ego1899 (27. Januar 2011)

Mooorgen bzw Heute freeeeiiii 

Um 10 rum Gehalt abheben, zu Kuya fahren, Essen bestellen, was trinken, hoffentlich zu Atelco fahren seinen Rechner abholen und dann zoooocken, ein paar Bleach Folgen nachholen, etc. 

4/5 (evtl. 5,5/5)


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Januar 2011)

Karte für Prinz Pi am 12. März in der Hand. 4/5
Das ich dann wieder richtig laufen und rumspringen kann! 100000^99/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

Endlich mal wieder Blog-Highlight  5/5


----------



## Deanne (27. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder Blog-Highlight  5/5



STREBER!! xD


----------



## orkman (27. Januar 2011)

dass morgen meine examen ENDLICH fertig sind 8*999999 / 5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. Januar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> STREBER!! xD



Boah und das von einer angehenden Lehrerin!


----------



## Kizna (28. Januar 2011)

Noch eine Woche 16 Stunden und 13 Minuten bis zur Freiheit.

5/5


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Boah und das von einer angehenden Lehrerin!



Eben! Angehend! Noch kann ich mich fei entfalten! ^___^


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

eben wieder neu geholt nen Kasten (gibts hier auch in NRW) und heut abend kommen welche zum Anstoßen vorbei ^^
5/5


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Januar 2011)

Wochenende 3/5
Sonntag Royal Rumble 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## dragon1 (28. Januar 2011)

Morgen... Den neuen Daft Punk Tron Legacy Film in 3D... 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Morgen  Übermorgen... Den neuen Daft Punk Tron Legacy Film in 3D... 5/5



Fix'd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Wochenende 3/5
> Sonntag Royal Rumble 90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/5



Kann man so sagen.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2011)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Morgen Übermorgen Irgendwann demnächst ... Den neuen Daft Punk Tron Legacy Film in 3D... 5/5






Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fix'd



Fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (28. Januar 2011)

Netbook mit W`lan stick 5/5
In freistunden & langsweiligen Zeugnissnoten besprechungsstunden ein mehr als epischer win


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

Gleich zum Friseuuuuur 5/5. endlich kommt die Mähne ab


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gleich zum Friseuuuuur 5/5. endlich kommt die Mähne ab



Wenn das mal nicht in einem FIasko endet.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Netbook mit W`lan stick 5/5
> In freistunden & langsweiligen Zeugnissnoten besprechungsstunden ein mehr als epischer win



Dein Netbook hat kein eigebautes W-Lan? oder meinst du umts oder Hsdap stick?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht in einem FIasko endet.



Ne, ich lass mir die Haare immer von der gleichen Friseuse schneiden, dann passiert mir nix, im Gegensatz zu anderen Personen hier


----------



## H2OTest (29. Januar 2011)

Neue Frisur oben 21mm an den Seiten 11  + New Era Ny cap


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

Heute Abend ... 555555/5


----------



## H2OTest (29. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute Abend ... 555555/5



F.R. ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> F.R. ?



Hmm wut ?


----------



## H2OTest (29. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hmm wut ?



F.R. konzert  ( das ist n rapper aus Bs)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> F.R. konzert  ( das ist n rapper aus Bs)



Achso ne, wat anderes


----------



## Edou (29. Januar 2011)

Morgen Royal Rumble <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3/5


----------



## Killiano (29. Januar 2011)

ich konnte endlich kacken 6/6


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Januar 2011)

Frühstück 2/5


----------



## Dominau (29. Januar 2011)

puuhh.. dachte ich währe der einzige, der um diese uhrzeit noch frühstückt


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> puuhh.. dachte ich währe der einzige, der um diese uhrzeit noch frühstückt



hehehe /sign
Und zwar mit ner ganzen Pizza xD 4/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Januar 2011)

Endlich ma die Zeit gefunden RUSE SP durchzuspielen ^^

einfach göttlich das Spiel und vorallem die Videosequenzen 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. Januar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Endlich ma die Zeit gefunden RUSE SP durchzuspielen ^^
> 
> einfach göttlich das Spiel und vorallem die Videosequenzen 5/5



im sp bin ich mit dem ding nie richtig warm geworden^^
neues handy 3/5


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Ladderweins mit Zerg  5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (30. Januar 2011)

Über meinen User des Monats!  5/5


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2011)

Morgen: Ferien, romantisch in ner Winterhütte, danach Snowboard-Wochenende: 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (31. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Über meinen User des Monats!  5/5



Über meinen Mod des Monats  3/5


----------



## Edou (31. Januar 2011)

Dass ich, und Ja ich bin ein SEHR Schüchterner Mensch, es geschafft habe mir im MediaMarkt "Helloween Walls of Jericho, Helloween - Master of the Rings und Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys The Legacy" zu Bestellen. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (31. Januar 2011)

krank 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

dass die Heizung wieder funktioniert ... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Über meinen User des Monats!  5/5



Oha, man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgen: Ferien, romantisch in ner Winterhütte, danach Snowboard-Wochenende: 5/5



wo wohnste denn?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2011)

Rock Band mit den besten spielen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

Derby Tiiiiiiiiiiiiime Freitag+Sonntag 10/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Februar 2011)

Neues Deicide Album durchhören. 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neues Deicide Album durchhören. 5/5



!


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2011)

Freitag neues Bullet Album <3333/5


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

Wooohooo! ne freundin von mir wird im kommende EMP werbespot im tv mitspielen wie cool is das denn O.O  \o/

5/5 !!!!!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2011)

der onkel von meinem besten kumpel spricht die Fifa 11 Kommentare


----------



## ego1899 (2. Februar 2011)

aha also manni breuckmann? 

oder frank buschi buschmann?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2011)

Frank Buschmann 
er hat auch immer Schlag den Raab Tickets & so *__*


----------



## Dracun (3. Februar 2011)

Das ich ganz langsam das Lenkrad besser im Griff bekomme  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2011)

Morgen Derby 5/5

Auf gehts Schalke ,kämpfen & siegen  &#9829;


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Derby 5/5
> 
> Auf gehts Schalke ,kämpfen & siegen  &#9829;



ach komm hör auf mir wird schon schlecht wenn ich nur an fußball denke
wenn gladbach gewinnt geb ich mir die kugel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Derby 5/5
> 
> Auf gehts Schalke ,kämpfen & siegen  &#9829;



EINMAL (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) in meinem Leben bin ich für Schalke, EINMAL !!!!!!!. Kann diese gelb-schwarze Seuche da oben nicht mehr sehen. 99% wird nur noch über die Berichtet, blablabla wir nehmen das Wort Meisterschaft noch nicht in den Mund, wir sind ne saucoole Truppe, wir sind Jung, wir haben alle die längsten etc... Also büdde... 

Edit : Derbysieg am Sonntag gegen St.*auli... 5/5


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2011)

Dass ich mir "Fozzy - Chasing the Grail" via Amazon bestellt hab. FICKJA OVERNINETHOUSDAND/5

Dass ich mein Schalke Armband wieder gefunden habe 1/5 . :O

Endlich mein Iron Maiden Riesen Poster an der Wand habe. 5/5

Cm Punk mit World Title (Müsste von 2008 sein das Poster) auch endlich an die Wand genagelt hab + DX Autogramm Karte dran. 3/5


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2011)

BAM Stargate Universe kommt bald wieder im Fernsehn!

5/5


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

10000/5

Das mein geliebter 1. FC Köln den FC Bayern München so richtig in den Popo getreten hat.
3:2 weggewischt 
Jaa so macht Fußball Spaß, erst mit 2 Toren im Rückstand und dann noch das Ruder rum reißen. Der erste Heimsieg gegen den FC Bayern München seit fast 16 Jahren.  ... BÄÄÄM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10000/5
> 
> Das mein geliebter 1. FC Köln den FC Bayern München so richtig in den Popo getreten hat.
> 3:2 weggewischt
> ...



Da freu ich mich doch mit !


----------



## Azerak (6. Februar 2011)

Stargate Universe geht weiter:  -5/5  (Grottiger Teenie Mist!)
Rift Headstart bald:  5/5
Bald wirds draußen wieder warm!:  5/5


----------



## Deanne (6. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10000/5
> 
> Das mein geliebter 1. FC Köln den FC Bayern München so richtig in den Popo getreten hat.
> 3:2 weggewischt
> Jaa so macht Fußball Spaß, erst mit 2 Toren im Rückstand und dann noch das Ruder rum reißen. Der erste Heimsieg gegen den FC Bayern München seit fast 16 Jahren. ... BÄÄÄM



Nachdem mein Heimverein die Kölner im DFB-Pokal nach Hause geschickt hat, gönn ich ihnen den Sieg durchaus. Und gegen die verdammten Bazis umso mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Stargate Universe geht weiter:  -5/5  (Grottiger Teenie Mist!)
> Rift Headstart bald:  5/5
> Bald wirds draußen wieder warm!:  5/5




Rift startet... 0/5 ist doch eh nur ein WoW Klon und wird wie jedes MMO nach ein paar Monaten F2P gehen...

Siehste, das ist meine Meinung... 

B2T:

Neue E-Gitarre 222222222222222222222222222/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rift startet... 0/5 ist doch eh nur ein WoW Klon und wird wie jedes MMO nach ein paar Monaten F2P gehen...



Oder abgeschaltet, so wie Tabula Rasa


----------



## Perkone (6. Februar 2011)

Bulletstorm, welches dieses Monat noch kommen wird und vorbestellt ist : 5/5  Steh auf so ne kranke, hirnlose shice xD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Februar 2011)

@Bulletstorm: Irgendwie find ich nix Befriedigendes zum Multiplayer. Lauter Coop-Kram. Warum kein Deathmatch o.ä.? Mit dem Kampfsystem wär' das doch endlich mal was Neues!

BTT: Die neue STO-Mission: 1/5


----------



## Buffed.deUserin (6. Februar 2011)

Ich freue mich über diesen Frääd


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2011)

Go Packers Go!!! 2,5/5 (Half Time Rating )


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Februar 2011)

Half-Time Show des Super Bowl XLV 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2011)

HA! PACKERS!!! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2011)

war ein echt gutes spiel


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2011)

Toronto Raptors Verlierer-Streak in der NBA beendet 2/5

SONNE DRAUßEN, Frühlingshaftes Gefühl 5/5

Freitag frei 4/5


----------



## Perkone (7. Februar 2011)

Dass ich jetzt eine voll gefittete Noctis in EVE fliegen kann 3/5


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

hat überraschenderweise abgenommen, muss wohl an der "Zocken anstelle von Abendessen"-Diät liegen 3/5


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2011)

Dass ich letzte Woche absolut hammermässige Ferien hatte: 5/5
Dass ich jetzt auch zu den Snowboardern gehöre: 5/5
Dass ich meine Ferien für den Sommer eingeben konnte und sie akzeptiert wurden: 5/5
Dass ich nen Monat nach Asien gehn kann: Unbezahlbar/5


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> hat überraschenderweise abgenommen, muss wohl an der "Zocken anstelle von Abendessen"-Diät liegen 3/5



Wie wärs mit Zocken UND Abendessen?


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

Soll ja aber auch ganz gesund sein ein paar mal die Woche NICHT zu Abend zu essen.
Zudem welche Frau, oder auch Mann, freut sich denn nicht über ein paar Kilo weniger?


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Soll ja aber auch ganz gesund sein ein paar mal die Woche NICHT zu Abend zu essen.
> Zudem welche Frau, oder auch Mann, freut sich denn nicht über ein paar Kilo weniger?



Zumindest soll man angeblich nur *ein *mal am Tag warm essen. Das Abendessen komplett auszulassen halte ich für verwegen.
Es sei denn man hat es bitter nötig weil man an Übergewicht leidet... 

Das beantwortet dann auch deine Frage denke ich. ^^
Kommt halt immer drauf an wie sehr man es in Fragen der Gesundheit denn nötig hat.


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Soll ja aber auch ganz gesund sein ein paar mal die Woche NICHT zu Abend zu essen.


Das halt ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Luminesce (8. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Zumindest soll man angeblich nur *ein *mal am Tag warm essen. Das Abendessen komplett auszulassen halte ich für verwegen.
> Es sei denn man hat es bitter nötig weil man an Übergewicht leidet...
> 
> Das beantwortet dann auch deine Frage denke ich. ^^
> Kommt halt immer drauf an wie sehr man es in Fragen der Gesundheit denn nötig hat.



Die Gewichtsabnahme war ja überraschend. Leide zum Glück nicht an Übergewicht.
Ich esse am Morgen dafür viel und am Mittag eine kleine oder grosse Mahlzeit, je nach Appetit somit habe ich am Abend nicht wirklich Hunger, eher diesen nervigen Heisshunger auf Knabbereien.
Dagegen hilft eine Runde Alterac und schon ist auch diese Lust gestillt *g*

BTT: Das schöne Wetter der letzten paar Tage 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das halt ich für ein Gerücht.



Habe noch nie zu Abend gegessen und ich lebe noch.
(Sogar ziemlich gesund)


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den ganzen Tag Hunger oO - jetzt mitm Bänderriss und ohne Sport ist mein Bedarf zwar weniger aber Essen will ich trotzdem ständig..
Daher, mein gebratenes Kasseler 5/5!


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, soll man am besten 5 kleinere Mahlzeiten über den Tag verteilt essen. Das soll verhindern, dass Hungergefühl aufkommt. Keine Ahnung, wie gut oder schlecht das ist, ich esse generell nicht so viel. Morgens Müsli oder Soja-Joghurt mit Früchten, mittags viel Gemüse und ein paar Kohlenhydrate und Abends meist nur etwas rohes Gemüse ober Obst, weil alles andere meinen Magen belastet.

2/5: Mein Friseur hat meinen Haarschnitt doch tatsächlich nicht versaut.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, soll man am besten 5 kleinere Mahlzeiten über den Tag verteilt essen. Das soll verhindern, dass Hungergefühl aufkommt. Keine Ahnung, wie gut oder schlecht das ist, ich esse generell nicht so viel.



Das Hungergefühl ist doch aber dazu da einem zu sagen wann man hunger hat.
Ist das nicht etwas unlogisch?

Sonst freu ich mich aufs baldige schlafen gehen.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsabnahme war ja überraschend. Leide zum Glück nicht an Übergewicht.
> Ich esse am Morgen dafür viel und am Mittag eine kleine oder grosse Mahlzeit, je nach Appetit somit habe ich am Abend nicht wirklich Hunger, eher diesen nervigen Heisshunger auf Knabbereien.



DAS kenne ich auch zu gut. ^^





BlizzLord schrieb:


> Habe noch nie zu Abend gegessen und ich lebe noch.
> (Sogar ziemlich gesund)



Etwas Gegenteiliges hat auch niemand behauptet. 
Aber noch *nie *abends eine mehr oder weniger feste Mahlzeit gegessen? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.


@topic
Feierabend, zuhause  5/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das Hungergefühl ist doch aber dazu da einem zu sagen wann man hunger hat.
> Ist das nicht etwas unlogisch?



Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht, wie gut oder schlecht das klappt, ich halte mich nicht daran. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es dabei hilft, Heisshunger vorzubeugen. Wer allerdings dazu neigt, generell zu viel zu essen, dem wird das auch nicht helfen.

Das Gefühl von Hunger muss aber auch nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass man zu wenig gegessen hat. Es kann auch aufkommen, wenn man zu wenig trinkt oder schlichtweg Langeweile hat. Ich habe mir früher oft eingebildet, Hunger zu haben, obwohl ich eigentlich hätte satt sein sollen. Im Endeffekt lag es daran, dass ich zu wenig Flüssigkeit zu mir genommen habe.

2/5: Endlich vorlesungsfreie Zeit.


----------



## Edou (9. Februar 2011)

Schule aus 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Etwas Gegenteiliges hat auch niemand behauptet.


Hat vorhin nicht jemand geschrieben das es ungesund sei Abends nichts zu essen.
Sollte ich falsch liegen Schande über mein Haupt.



Konov schrieb:


> Aber noch *nie *abends eine mehr oder weniger feste Mahlzeit gegessen? Das kann nicht dein Ernst sein.



Naja, natürlich ab undzu mal(vlt. 1-2x in der Woche) aber es war ja die Rede von (halbwegs) regelmässig.
Wobei dann auch meist nur Süßes.
Ich futter mich meist am Nachmittag voll.
(Und oft auch Nachts)

Jaja, jeder Essensberater/Arzt würde bei mir ausrasten. ;P

Zum Thema: Mal wieder Final Fantasy 1 spielen. 3/5


----------



## Mephaistos82 (9. Februar 2011)

Das ich endlich mein lang ersehnten Rechner bekomme ( 6 Kern Prozessor, Geforce GTX570 12080 MB usw.... ) endlich wieder die neusten Games zocken.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hat vorhin nicht jemand geschrieben das es ungesund sei Abends nichts zu essen.
> Sollte ich falsch liegen Schande über mein Haupt.
> 
> Naja, natürlich ab undzu mal(vlt. 1-2x in der Woche) aber es war ja die Rede von (halbwegs) regelmässig.
> ...


Dat war ich. Also nix zu Abend essen, dafür aber was Süsses oder nachts vollfressen ist definitiv ungesund. Das wirst Du dann merken, wenn Du langsam 30 wirst und Dich fragst, warum Du plötzlich übermässig zunimmst. Mit vollem Magen sollte man eh nicht ins Bett, kann beispielsweise Albträume, Verdauungsprobleme, übermässige "Gasbildung" und andere nicht so schöne Nebeneffekte nach sich ziehen. In Deinem Alter wirst Du vermutlich nix davon merken, aber in 10 Jahren bestimmt 

BTT: Aufs Wochenende - Endlich wiedermal eins, das ich komplett verplanen kann  Keine Weiterbildung, keine Überstunden, keine Verpflichtungen, nix


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dat war ich. Also nix zu Abend essen, dafür aber was Süsses oder nachts vollfressen ist definitiv ungesund. Das wirst Du dann merken, wenn Du langsam 30 wirst und Dich fragst, warum Du plötzlich übermässig zunimmst. Mit vollem Magen sollte man eh nicht ins Bett, kann beispielsweise Albträume, Verdauungsprobleme, übermässige "Gasbildung" und andere nicht so schöne Nebeneffekte nach sich ziehen. In Deinem Alter wirst Du vermutlich nix davon merken, aber in 10 Jahren bestimmt



Tja mit 20 hör ich vlt. auf damit. 

Naja, und dick werden das wird bei mir nichts.
Ich könnt 24/7 Fett pur saufen und ich würde vlt. 3 Kilo zunehmen. 

Fliuch und Segen zugleich.


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Naja, und dick werden das wird bei mir nichts.
> Ich könnt 24/7 Fett pur saufen und ich würde vlt. 3 Kilo zunehmen.
> 
> Fliuch und Segen zugleich.


Das war bei mir auch so, bis ich 24 war, da fings dann an. Vorher konnte ich essen wann, wo und wiviel ich wollte (und ich konnte echt viel essen ^^) und plötzlich musst ich mich mit "normalen" Portionen begnügen und auf Süsszeug während den Arbeitszeiten verzichten :S


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich, denn heute hat mir autofahren wieder richtig viel spaß bereitet ;D
erst durch die Stadt mitn paar roten ampeln ^^, aber dann kam Mashine Head- Farewell to Arms.
Erstma aufgedreht, und plötzlich waren all diese roten ampeln scheiss egal, weil ich im Auto saß, spaß hatte und auffm lenkrad mitgedrummt hab 5/5 ^^
und 5/5 für meine Bose Soundanlage im Auto ;D


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war bei mir auch so, bis ich 24 war, da fings dann an. Vorher konnte ich essen wann, wo und wiviel ich wollte (und ich konnte echt viel essen ^^) und plötzlich musst ich mich mit "normalen" Portionen begnügen und auf Süsszeug während den Arbeitszeiten verzichten :S



War bei mir umgekehrt. Bis vor einigen Jahren hatte ich immer ein paar Kilo zu viel auf den Hüften. Und je älter ich werde, umso unerklärlicher nehme ich ab. Mittlerweile muss ich sogar darauf achten, nicht zu viel Gewicht zu verlieren.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

ja ich muss auch aufpassen das ich nich zuviel abnehme...

hatte schon immer den "luxus" das ich echt so viel essen kann wie ich will und was ich will, auch richtig ungesund und einfach kein gramm zunehme.

ok man muss allerdings dazusagen das ich süßkram, eis, schokolade etc. einfach nich mag und daher auch mie esse ^^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Februar 2011)

hoppla doppelp... ähm zum thema:

essen können was und soviel ich will ^^
2/5


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Februar 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das war bei mir auch so, bis ich 24 war, da fings dann an. Vorher konnte ich essen wann, wo und wiviel ich wollte (und ich konnte echt viel essen ^^) und plötzlich musst ich mich mit "normalen" Portionen begnügen und auf Süsszeug während den Arbeitszeiten verzichten :S



Mach mir doch keine Angst. D:

Ich merke es wird hier langsam stark offtopic ohoh



> ok man muss allerdings dazusagen das ich süßkram, eis, schokolade etc. einfach nich mag und daher auch mie esse ^^



Du Monster!

Damit was fürs Thema bei ist.

Schokolade 5/5!


----------



## Perkone (9. Februar 2011)

Dass Psy Cho in EvE Online für mich in den eveouttakes ein schiff extra gemacht hat : Extreme/5 Klick mich


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2011)

Heute nur 2 Stunden Praktikum gehabt 5/5
so lächerlich die ganze Aktion :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Februar 2011)

Das ich wieder Vormittags Unterricht habe 5/5 <33333333333333333


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2011)

mh kein Big Bang Theory mehr ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. Februar 2011)

Nen tag gewonnen zu haben ;D
dachte gestern es wäre Freitag und heute morgen war für mich samstag lol 5/5

mit nix zu tun außer warten auf Mai zum Studienbeginn verändert sich die wahrnehmung ^^

denn nur zocken und nicht .... naja ihr wisst schon xD


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

hm glück gehabt... im normalfall wär's kein gewonnener tag sondet eher ein "wie doch noch kein wochenende?" 

hm also hier in hessen sind erst am 18.2 semesterferien ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2011)

HSV gewonnen 11111111111111112222222333333333444444/5 
Gleich mit nem Mädel in nen Pub... 1111111122222233333334444455555566666677777777/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bin den Gips los 5/5


----------



## melron (12. Februar 2011)

auf den Headstart von Rift 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2011)

Auf das Ende von Rift 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Auf das Ende von Rift 3/5



Diese WoW-Missgünstler sind sowieso die schlimmsten

Morgen Stadion und hoffentlich gegen Mainz triumphieren 2/5


----------



## Tilbie (12. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Auf das Ende von Rift 3/5



lol, du bist gemein (obwohl du recht hast  )

Über meine fortschritte in Java 3/5


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2011)

Endlich werd ich müde! ENDLICH!!! 5/5 gute nacht


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2011)

Keinen Kater 5/5
Gestern einen der geilsten Abenden seit langen gehabt 7/5


----------



## Dracun (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yeaaaahhh  5/5


----------



## Maethor1 (14. Februar 2011)

Feierabend haben 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2011)

Grad Paul im Kino gesehen - nicht perfekt aber trotzdem toller Film.  4/5


----------



## skyline930 (14. Februar 2011)

Wieder halbwegs gesund 5/5
Morgen deshalb in die Schule -OVER9000!!!!!/5 o_o


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2011)

The Rock ist (wenn auch wahrscheinlich nur für wenige Monate) zurück! 5/5

Mein Buch, dass ich vorbestellt hab müsste morgen oder übermorgen pünktlich zum Release kommen. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

Morgen endlich DERBY-TIME !!!!!!!!!! 1887/5


----------



## Kafka (15. Februar 2011)

Das in na Stunde die Betaserver von RIFT auf machen^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Das in na Stunde die Betaserver von RIFT auf machen^^



yeah ;D fast vergessen und durch dich dran erinnert 5/5 xD


----------



## Littelbigboss (15. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist es! [Endlich gefunden zu haben] 4/5
Nebenbei: NICHT! auf den Link von HoldMan1 klicken. Reported


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Februar 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist es! [Endlich gefunden zu haben] 4/5
> Nebenbei: NICHT! auf den Link von HoldMan1 klicken. Reported



Danke, drum gekümmert.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Februar 2011)

Das ein Kumpel seine eigene Sportsbar in Frankfurt eröffnet hat und bei den zukünftigen Auswärtsspielen nich mehr Zuhause, sondern auf Super-VIP Plätzen mit nem Beamer bei freien Getränken in ner super schicken brandneuen Bar geguckt wird 

6/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2011)

Stundenlang dumme Bilder glotzen und nicht langweilen 2/5


----------



## mastergamer (16. Februar 2011)

Arsenal hat gewonnen. 3/5


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

Sieg der sympathischeren Mannschaften in allen 3 großen Spielen heute (St. Pauli - HSV, Barca - Arsenal, Donezk - AS Rom) 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sieg der sympathischeren Mannschaften in allen 3 großen Spielen heute (St. Pauli - HSV, Barca - Arsenal, Donezk - AS Rom) 5/5



Ich finde Barca sehr sympathisch. Einmal, weil es klar die bessere Mannschaft ist/war und dann natürlich, weil das legitime Tor nicht gegeben wurde und die klare Vereitelung eines Torschusses durch den Verteidiger mit der Hand nicht geahndet wurde. Ansonsten hat Barca aber ab der 70. Minute schlechter gespielt. Da war kein tolles Passpiel mehr zu sehen, das war sinnloses nach vorne Gekicke, so wie es die deutsche Nationalmannschaft zu tun pflegt.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich finde Barca sehr sympathisch. Einmal, weil es klar die bessere Mannschaft ist/war und dann natürlich, weil das legitime Tor nicht gegeben wurde und die klare Vereitelung eines Torschusses durch den Verteidiger mit der Hand nicht geahndet wurde. Ansonsten hat Barca aber ab der 70. Minute schlechter gespielt. Da war kein tolles Passpiel mehr zu sehen, das war sinnloses nach vorne Gekicke, so wie es die deutsche Nationalmannschaft zu tun pflegt.



Sowohl Barca als auch Arsenal sind sympathische Mannschaften. Aber wie sagt man so schön? "Erfolg macht unsympathisch" *g* 
Mich nervt einfach inzwischen das ewige Rumgehype um Barca und vor allem um Messi. Natürlich ist Messi ein klasse Spieler, aber den Weltfußballer hatte er dieses Jahr nicht verdient, und es wurden schon viele grandiose Fußballer durch übertriebenen Hype zerstört...man sehe nur Ronaldinho. Messi steigt der Erfolg zu Kopf, er wird immer egoistischer und leichtsinniger...und dieses Verhalten wirft einen Schatten auf die ganze Mannschaft. 
Gegen Barcelona selber kann man nichts sagen...sie haben die perfekte Balance zwischen erfahrenen Haudegen und jungen Genies, spielen attraktivsten Fußball usw...nur der Messi...den können sie nach Milan abschieben, wie die ganzen anderen gescheiterten "Stars"


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2011)

5/5: Semesterferien und weder Hausarbeiten noch Praktika.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sowohl Barca als auch Arsenal sind sympathische Mannschaften. Aber wie sagt man so schön? "Erfolg macht unsympathisch" *g*
> Mich nervt einfach inzwischen das ewige Rumgehype um Barca und vor allem um Messi. Natürlich ist Messi ein klasse Spieler, aber den Weltfußballer hatte er dieses Jahr nicht verdient, und es wurden schon viele grandiose Fußballer durch übertriebenen Hype zerstört...man sehe nur Ronaldinho. Messi steigt der Erfolg zu Kopf, er wird immer egoistischer und leichtsinniger...und dieses Verhalten wirft einen Schatten auf die ganze Mannschaft.
> Gegen Barcelona selber kann man nichts sagen...sie haben die perfekte Balance zwischen erfahrenen Haudegen und jungen Genies, spielen attraktivsten Fußball usw...nur der Messi...den können sie nach Milan abschieben, wie die ganzen anderen gescheiterten "Stars"



Du vergleichst doch Messi nicht mit nem gescheiterten Star wie Ronaldo/Ronaldinho oder ? Das wär nämlich lächerlich. Messi ist ein überragender Fussballer, für mich einer der Besten, wenn nicht DER Beste. Durch seine Schnelligkeit und Flinkheit bindet er immer 3-4 Spieler, öffnet somit die Räume, wo dann seine Kollegen wie Villa, Pedro oder Iniesta reingehen. Entweder passt Messi dann oder er macht es alleine, das tut Ronaldo aber auch. Das ist aber eben die Mentalität von Stürmern, sie suchen in fast jeder Situation den Weg zum Tor, wär ja auch dumm wenn nicht...

Btw.: Messi hat 24 Tore und 17 (!) Assists in der Primera Division dieses Saison erzielt...so viel wie kein anderer. 

Genug OT...


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2011)

ENdlich Kontaktlinsen 10/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sowohl Barca als auch Arsenal sind sympathische Mannschaften. Aber wie sagt man so schön? "Erfolg macht unsympathisch" *g*
> Mich nervt einfach inzwischen das ewige Rumgehype um Barca und vor allem um Messi. Natürlich ist Messi ein klasse Spieler, aber den Weltfußballer hatte er dieses Jahr nicht verdient, und es wurden schon viele grandiose Fußballer durch übertriebenen Hype zerstört...man sehe nur Ronaldinho. Messi steigt der Erfolg zu Kopf, er wird immer egoistischer und leichtsinniger...und dieses Verhalten wirft einen Schatten auf die ganze Mannschaft.
> Gegen Barcelona selber kann man nichts sagen...sie haben die perfekte Balance zwischen erfahrenen Haudegen und jungen Genies, spielen attraktivsten Fußball usw...nur der Messi...den können sie nach Milan abschieben, wie die ganzen anderen gescheiterten "Stars"



Ich empfinde das genau andersrum. Barca ist eine sehr erfolgreiche Mannschaft und ich finde sie gehen damit sehr gut um. Messi, Xavi, Villa und die anderen sind keine Prahler oder Leute, die sich gerne in den Vordergrund stellen. Gerade das macht sie sympathisch. Sie wollen Fußball spielen und das auf hohem Niveau. Ich denke, selbst wenn sie weitaus mehr Geld angeboten bekämen, sie würden bei Barca bleiben. Zumindest bei Messi und Xavi bin ich mir da sicher. Von Leichtsinn sehe ich bei Barca wirklich nichts. Sie haben kaum Hochs und Tiefs, sondern geben eine konstant gute Leistung ab.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2011)

Gleich Kino mit Dana 8/5
danach ins Kultopia aufs Chaoskinder Konzert 5/5
Morgen wieder ins Kult aufs Lost in Stereo Konzert 5/5

Super afffentitten geiles wochenende 10/5


----------



## Dominau (19. Februar 2011)

affentitten sind nicht geil  




Oh Gawd, All-you-can-eat für 8€.

Es war so episch

5/5


----------



## H2OTest (19. Februar 2011)

Vfl und Eintracht Braunschweig bald wieder 2. Liga! 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Februar 2011)

Endlich ist der Umzug fertig. Das war ein Stück Arbeit. Jetzt fehlt noch eine richtig laufende Internetleitung (Elektriker hat sie vergessen), ein paar Schränke und 2 Schreibtische  4/5 32.000 inet ftw


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2011)

Red Bull 10/5


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Schalke 06
4/5

Weil die so doof sind und in Gladbach verlieren xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Schalke 06
> 40/5
> 
> Weil die *SOOOOO* doof sind und IN *(!!!!!)* Gladbach verlieren xD



fix'd


----------



## Shenoz (20. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gleich Kino mit Dana 8/5
> danach ins Kultopia aufs Chaoskinder Konzert 5/5
> Morgen wieder ins Kult aufs Lost in Stereo Konzert 5/5
> 
> Super afffentitten geiles wochenende 10/5




Chaoskinder? Die kenn ich  2 davon persönlich, lange nix von denen gehört  waren mal korrekte menschen^^ aber machen scheiß musik 
bestell Basti und Robin nen guten Gruß  


ok hab was von alten freunden gehört 5/5 xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2011)

Caoskinder Konzert war geil ,nur dass alle aus der Band dicht waren ,war recht störend :>
Jaja so sind sie xD

mh btt : Red Bull *_* 5/5
& endlich WoW clean


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2011)

30STM kommen nach Hamburg... 5555555555555555/5 
Bald ne Woche sturmfrei... overall/5


----------



## Edou (22. Februar 2011)

2,0 in Englisch Mündl. Prüfung! 5/5 El Improvisator Schlägt zu!


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn die Woche rum ist! 4/5
Wenn die Klausuren gut gelaufen sind 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Februar 2011)

Hab die zusage für meine Studentenbude bekommen ;D 5/5


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2011)

Über den heutigen Tag: 5/5
...eigentlich ists ein normaler Arbeitstag wie jeder andere auch. Aber ich bin heute so abartig gut gelaunt, keine Ahnung warum, aber ich finds super


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Februar 2011)

heute kommt Killzone 3 ;D;D 5/5


----------



## EspCap (24. Februar 2011)

Dass ich endlich mein MacBook Pro bestellt habe 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Februar 2011)

LOL 5/5!  
Der Typ ist so ein unglaublich eingebildetes Arschloch, dass es schon weh tut. Und dann lästert er, weil Chuck Lorre eigentlich Chaim Levine heißt? Das gehört sich aber nicht, Carlos Irwin Estevez.


----------



## Frank-414 (26. Februar 2011)

Über jeden erfolgreichen Schritt Richtung Zukunft!


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2011)

Über jeden Schritt in Richtung Duke-Release. *g*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Februar 2011)

Über meinen Schritt.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

Das nächsten Freitag auf RTL 2 Zurück in die Zukunft kommt  5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Februar 2011)

Bald kommt das iPad 2 3/5


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das nächsten Freitag auf RTL 2 Zurück in die Zukunft kommt  5/5



WoW, RTL bringt auch mal etwas das Niveau besitzt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

2 Wochen noch malochen... 2/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. März 2011)

Der Plagiator tritt ab. 5/5


----------



## Shasta (1. März 2011)

Wenn ich mitten in der Nacht aufwache und feststelle, dass ich noch mindesten 3 Stunden schlafen kann.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. März 2011)

Shasta schrieb:


> Wenn ich mitten in der Nacht aufwache und feststelle, dass ich noch mindesten 3 Stunden schlafen kann.



Jaaa! Habe ich immer geliebt! Man wacht auf und ist frustriert, dass die Nacht vorbei ist. Dann schaut man auf die Uhr und es ist erst vier am Morgen.


----------



## Almdoodler (1. März 2011)

dass mein hund endlich verstanden hat, dass schuhe keine kauknochen sind! (5/5!!)


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2011)

5/5: Meine Zebras stehen im DFB-Pokal-Finale!! :-----)


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2011)

Über den neuen Server, der morgen kommt. Dafür dass da nur ein Webservice drauf laufen wird ist der echt gut dimensioniert 
4/5



BlizzLord schrieb:


> WoW, RTL bringt auch mal etwas das Niveau besitzt?



RTL2 nicht RTL. RTL kennt Niveau nicht, die halten das für ne Creme


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. März 2011)

Mathe lk Klausur verhauen 0/5


----------



## Almdoodler (2. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Mathe lk Klausur verhauen 0/5



   hmm... mist. 

--> einen 500ml häagen dazs eisbecher essen, wenn gefrustet (5/5)..! 

kopf hoch   nächstes mal läufts besser.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. März 2011)

Almdoodler schrieb:


> hmm... mist.
> 
> --> einen 500ml häagen dazs eisbecher essen, wenn gefrustet (5/5)..!
> 
> kopf hoch  nächstes mal läufts besser.



Ich hoffs. So einen Becher bräuchte ich auch mal


----------



## Meriane (2. März 2011)

Heute letzte Vorabiklausur geschrieben 3/5

Ist hoffentlich was gutes drauf geworden

Am Wochenende feiern und bald Karneval 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2011)

Berlin ,Berlin wir fahren nach Berlin <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2011)

Wochenende !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5/5


----------



## Dominau (4. März 2011)

Fasching   

4/5

Farbe im Gesicht ist blöd :<


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

Ferien 5/5

Fasching 0/5


----------



## Slayed (4. März 2011)

Fasching 5/5
Wieder Motorrad fahren zu können 5/5!


Mfg Slayed


----------



## Lorghi (4. März 2011)

Im September Vater werden 200/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. März 2011)

Wochenende bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2011)

Lorghi schrieb:


> Im September Vater werden 200/5



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf ... Vater sein ist was ganz, ganz tolles ... auch wenn du deinem Kind ab und mal gerne *grummel* aber diese Momente sind sehr selten bzw fangen erst an wenn sie in die Pubertät kommen 

Also noch herzlichen Glückwunsch an dich und die werdende Mutter.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2011)

Lorghi schrieb:


> Im September Vater werden 200/5



Nur 200? Da sollte man sich doch meeeeeehr Freuen *g*

Hehe, Glückwunsch! ^^


----------



## Dranay (4. März 2011)

Karneval/Fasching: -1/5

Wochenende: 2/5 hab momentan eh zuviel Freizeit -.-

Morgen meine Freundin treffen: 5/5

Tera Online: 5/5 mein Hoffnungsträger, dass mich endlich mal wieder ein Spiel mit seiner Welt und Story in die Abgründe der Zockersucht verfrachten. Ich vermisse Games mit wirklich packender Story und Welt.

Animes gucken: 5/5

in der 1. Welt zu leben: 6/5 is einfach total geil. Ich mein, wir hams echt super. Internet, Games, Freizeitparks, McDonalds, Porn, Klamotten, Geld, Schmuck uvm. is doch genial^^

dass meine Pizza gleich fertig ist: 4/5 gutes Essen von Mutti wär mal wieder was

guter Sex: 6/5 wer freut sich darüber denn nicht?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. März 2011)

11. März neues Rise Against Album 4/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

6/5 Hannover führt zur Halbzeit 1:0 gegen Bayern

Edit:
7/5 Hannover führt 2:0 

Edit2:
6,5/5 Hannover führt nur noch 2:1

Edit3:
7/5 Hannover führt 3:1

Edit4:
8/5 Bayern blamiert sich jetzt komplett in Hannover und spielt nur noch mit 10 Spielern.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2011)

WoW deinstalliert 5/5
Super Wochenende gehabt & noch vor mir 5/5 
Dana kommt gleich 7/5


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> WoW deinstalliert 5/5



Ach, ich muss meinen Account auch noch kündigen, sonst zahl ich noch fürs nicht spielen. :I


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2011)

nene der Account läuft übermorgen eh aus :>

was man nicht alles für die Liebe tut <3


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (6. März 2011)

eis essen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

Wetter... 10/5, einfach nur geil


----------



## TrollJumper (6. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was man nicht alles für die Liebe tut <3



Für die Liebe würd ich mit höchstens mit Saufen aufhören aber nich mit WoW zocken, wo simmer denn hier?

Tag der offenen Tür (kommt 1 Tag zu spät aber naja.... ) war wieder toll gewesen 4/5
Morgen wieder Schule (nennt mich verrückt) 3/5
Das Wetter wird schöner -> raus und Radeln 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. März 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nene der Account läuft übermorgen eh aus :>
> 
> was man nicht alles für die Liebe tut <3



Scheint ja eine sehr liberale Dame zu sein. 

Noch 5 Wochen Semesterferien 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2011)

Transformers(Megan Fox  ) 5/5
danach Shooter ...4/5
morgen Bereitschaft, aber ausschlafen ...2/5


----------



## Edou (7. März 2011)

Bestell mir heut im Mediamarkt 3-4 Neue Alben. 5/5 \o/


----------



## Konov (7. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Transformers(Megan Fox  ) 5/5
> danach Shooter ...4/5



Hab ich auch beide gesehen. Gute Filme vorallem Shooter... und Megan Fox ist sowieso 100/5 ^^

Wenn ich zum Studium zugelassen werde 5/5

Sonne draußen 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2011)

wunderschönen tag mit Dana gehabt *.* 100/5


----------



## Deanne (7. März 2011)

5/5: Mein neues Fotoset kommt besser an, als ich erwartet habe.

5/5: Morgen Shopping mit einer guten Freundin.


----------



## Ol@f (9. März 2011)

4/5 Ziggy Marley auf dem Summerjam!


----------



## Chakalaker (9. März 2011)

Das ich mir demnächst ne komplett neue Gaderobe kaufen werde :>


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2011)

Der Schalker Gesang *.* 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2011)

5/5: Den Stundenplan fürs Sommersemester erhalten: Freitag frei, Donnerstag um 12 Schluss und Montag erst ab 10.


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2011)

5/5: Neue Fotos per DVD erhalten. Und mit dem Ergebnis bin ich echt zufrieden.

5/5: Heute endlich eine Wohnung bekommen, die gefällt und bezahlbar ist. Und ich kann sie ab sofort haben.

5/5: Neues Handy und attraktiver Vertrag.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. März 2011)

mein cooles neues Profilbild 
100³/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> mein cooles neues Profilbild
> 100³/5



Hä? Ich seh da nur das Kitten.


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hä? Ich seh da nur das Kitten.



Du musst auf sein Profil gehen.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2011)

Auf meinen neuen Billabong Sweat ... 5/5


----------



## Wolfner (10. März 2011)

Hoppsa...falscher Thread.


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf meinen neuen Billabong Sweat ... 5/5



Da muss ichs gleich noch sagen: Ich freue mich über mein grünes Billabong-Sweat, dass mir schon 2 Jahre lang treu ergeben ist und noch (fast) neu aussieht. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da muss ichs gleich noch sagen: Ich freue mich über mein grünes Billabong-Sweat, dass mir schon 2 Jahre lang treu ergeben ist und noch (fast) neu aussieht. 5/5



Bei den Preisen muss es das auch


----------



## Dracun (10. März 2011)

endlich wieder am pc sitzen zu können und die freude an der ausgetauschten cpu zu haben und das des alles in ein schönes gehäuse rein gepackt zu haben .-...... juhuuu 1000000/5


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen muss es das auch



Jaja, die 25 Euro... *hust* Türkei *hust*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jaja, die 25 Euro... *hust* Türkei *hust*



Höhö, ich hab 50€ mehr bezahlt  Aber naja, man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Und die Sachen von Billabong sind ja qualitativ einwandfrei.


----------



## tonygt (10. März 2011)

Viele neue Fotobearbeitungs Tutorials für Gimp gefunden zu haben 4/5


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2011)

geburtstag haben over 9000!!!!!! /5


----------



## Sharwen (11. März 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> geburtstag haben over 9000!!!!!! /5



Glückwunsch? 

in Dragon AGe 2 weiter zu sein, als der eigene Freund 2/5 
(der ist sonst immer überall schneller als ich, da darf man, bzw frau sich doch mal freuen *g*)


----------



## Tilbie (11. März 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> geburtstag haben over 9000!!!!!! /5



Happy B-Day 

WOCHENENDE 5/5


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2011)

Endlich wieder Gesund zu sein 5/5

Leider erster am Ende der Ferien


----------



## Falathrim (11. März 2011)

Morgen der perfekte Tag...meine Schwester zum ersten Mal seit Weihnachten wiedersehen und Prinz Pi-Konzert 10.000/5


----------



## tear_jerker (12. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Morgen der perfekte Tag...meine Schwester zum ersten Mal seit Weihnachten wiedersehen und Prinz Pi-Konzert 10.000/5



ich muss zum freudigen wiedersehen mit meiner schwester (und dem rest der familie) noch bis 25ten märz warten 
andererseits.....meine schwester ist 15 ^^

das die schokomüllermilch bei mir rad überall im angebot ist 3/5


----------



## Konov (12. März 2011)

Meine Erkältung und der Husten scheinen endlich fast weg zu sein. 5/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. März 2011)

Hans Söllner Konzert in Mering, ganz bei mir in der nähe am 23.07. - 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2011)

Morgen Urlaub 5/5 
Morgen MCR-KONZERT OVAAAARNINTAUSAAAAND/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2011)

morgen schniblo tag 10/5 *-*


----------



## Falathrim (13. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich muss zum freudigen wiedersehen mit meiner schwester (und dem rest der familie) noch bis 25ten märz warten
> andererseits.....meine schwester ist 15 ^^



Meine ist seit etwas über ner Woche 21 
Meine Schwester wiedergesehen zu haben 5/5
Dass das Prinz Pi-Konzert so verdammt geil war 5/5


----------



## The Paladin (13. März 2011)

Endlich den dritten Teil von "Die Mumie" gesehen. 5/5

Ich würde es echt geil finden wenn es einen neuen Teil von Die Mumie geben würde. Und wehe Jonathan (John Hannah) spielt nicht mit ^^


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

4/5 Diese Woche kommt endlich Assassin's Creed Brotherhood für den PC raus. Warum eigentlich so spät?


----------



## The Paladin (14. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> 4/5 Diese Woche kommt endlich Assassin's Creed Brotherhood für den PC raus. Warum eigentlich so spät?



Ich will dir nicht die Freude wegnehmen. Aber Spiele die zuerst für XBox/PS3 rauskommen und erst später für PC sind keine guten PC spiele.

Zum Thema: Morgen kann ich endlich Shogun 2 spielen 5/5


----------



## Alion (14. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht die Freude wegnehmen. Aber Spiele die zuerst für XBox/PS3 rauskommen und erst später für PC sind keine guten PC spiele.
> 
> Zum Thema: Morgen kann ich endlich Shogun 2 spielen 5/5


Ach was. Das war bei Assasins' Creed 2 auch so und das spielt war genial.
Und was ist bitteschön an einem PC spiel anderen als an einem Konsolenspiel. Mit ausnahme der steuerung und vieleicht der Grafik.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht die Freude wegnehmen. Aber Spiele die zuerst für XBox/PS3 rauskommen und erst später für PC sind keine guten PC spiele.



das halt ich aber bei assassins creed für nen dickes gerücht. hab in keine CE besseres Geld investiert als in die Black Edition von AC2 und im gegnsatz zur ps3 version war sie auch 30 euro billiger 

eine frisch aufgeräumte einraumwohnung 5/5 ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Und was ist bitteschön an einem PC spiel anderen als an einem Konsolenspiel. Mit ausnahme der steuerung und vieleicht der Grafik.



Genau das. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele, in denen aus guten PS-Spielen unspielbare PC-Spiele wurden.


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau das. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele, in denen aus guten PS-Spielen unspielbare PC-Spiele wurden.



Xbox Controller für den Pc ftw ^^


----------



## Makalvian (14. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht die Freude wegnehmen. Aber Spiele die zuerst für XBox/PS3 rauskommen und erst später für PC sind keine guten PC spiele.
> 
> Zum Thema: Morgen kann ich endlich Shogun 2 spielen 5/5




 Mit den Finger drauf zeig HAHAHA Die PC-Version von Assassin’s Creed: Brotherhood ist durch die bereits integrierten DLC-Boni nicht nur inhaltlich umfangreicher als die Verkaufsfassung für PlayStation 3 und Xbox 360, sondern glänzt auch durch bessere Grafik. Wir zeigen Ihnen im Vergleich, wie sich das Action-Spiel grafisch auf Xbox 360- und PC unterscheidet. quelle http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/assassins-creed-brotherhood/news/assassins_creed_brotherhood,46119,2319923.html


----------



## Perkone (14. März 2011)

Dass ich heute mal nicht komplett geschlaucht und erledigt von der Arbeit heimkomm wie Wochen zuvor 5/5 . Liegt wohl daran, dass mein Arbeitskollege grad nich da ist


----------



## The Paladin (14. März 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Mit den Finger drauf zeig HAHAHA Die PC-Version von Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood ist durch die bereits integrierten DLC-Boni nicht nur inhaltlich umfangreicher als die Verkaufsfassung für PlayStation 3 und Xbox 360, sondern glänzt auch durch bessere Grafik. Wir zeigen Ihnen im Vergleich, wie sich das Action-Spiel grafisch auf Xbox 360- und PC unterscheidet. quelle http://www.gamestar....eed_brotherhood,46119,2319923.html



Ich bin selber PC-Spieler (Ab und zu PS2 weil ich Xbox 360 und PS3 nicht besitze). Mir schien es immer so dass die meisten Spiele die zuerst für Konsole und dann für PC rauskamen schlecht sind. 

Zum Thema: Zum ersten mal veredeltes Metall bei TF2 eingeschmolzen und den Hüte Turm (Towering Pillar of Hats) gekriegt 9001/5


----------



## ink0gnito (14. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht die Freude wegnehmen. Aber Spiele die zuerst für XBox/PS3 rauskommen und erst später für PC sind keine guten PC spiele.
> 
> Zum Thema: Morgen kann ich endlich Shogun 2 spielen 5/5



Bissle beschränkt?AC2 war auf dem PC ein Absolutes Traum Spiel, und auch Teil 2, erschien Monate später auf dem PC.


Auf was manche für Gedanken kommen lol.



Ansonsten freu ich mich dick auf Homefront, und AC Brotherhood (:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

Tinitus 0/5 
EPIC MCR-Konzert in der Großen Freiheit gestern... unexplaneable/5 *-*


----------



## Potpotom (15. März 2011)

18°C, blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, im T-Shirt auf der Dachterasse stehen und gemütlich einen Kaffee trinken... 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2011)

Heute mit Badehose in die Schule yes!/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

Lebt ihr alle in der Wüste ? Bei mir sinds 9 Grad und Nieselregen ... -_-


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2011)

100/5
Das ich noch einen Gameboy Classic habe den mein Sohn nicht mit Hello Kitty Aufklebern verschönert hat


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2011)

Internet 5/5
Bio-Klausur ich komme *.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74QQFsUZDW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lebt ihr alle in der Wüste ? Bei mir sinds 9 Grad und Nieselregen ... -_-



Ich zieh ab 5 °C aufwärts prinzipiell Badehosen an


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich zieh ab 5 °C aufwärts prinzipiell Badehosen an



-1ß° C sind kein Argument nen Pulli anzuziehen xD

Ne heute erstmal schön mit Shorts,FlipFlops & [offenem] Hemd in die Schule gegangen. Was man nicht alles für 10Euro tut xD


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2011)

Heute wars wirklich warm

Morgen solls auch so beliben 

5/5


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Heute wars wirklich warm
> 
> Morgen solls auch so beliben
> 
> -5/5


fix'd
Bei uns wirds bewölkt, und kälter.


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> fix'd
> Bei uns wirds bewölkt, und kälter.



Same here! 


Donnerstag Abend Schulfrei 5/5


----------



## Deanne (17. März 2011)

5/5: Einer der Fans meiner Facebook-Seite hat ein hübsches Portrait von mir gemalt. Das finde ich richtig süß.


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2011)

Noch 11 Minuten und ich kann mir Brotherhood bei Steam saugen.  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2011)

Gesund *.* 5/5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. März 2011)

Ein Heuschnupfenspray, dass meine Nase entzündungsfrei hält. unbezahlbar/5


----------



## The Paladin (17. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein Heuschnupfenspray, dass meine Nase entzündungsfrei hält. unbezahlbar/5



Need für meine Familie

Shogun 2: 5/5
Das ich ein paar Shogun items gut getauscht habe 5/5 (Obwohl ich das Samuraischwert vermissen werde, aber ich habe ja ein 2tes ^^)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Need für meine Familie
> 
> Shogun 2: 5/5
> Das ich ein paar Shogun items gut getauscht habe 5/5 (Obwohl ich das Samuraischwert vermissen werde, aber ich habe ja ein 2tes ^^)



Ist verschreibungspflichtig.


Heißt: "Nasonex".

Hilft (mir) gegen ne laufende Nase und eben ne Entzündung innerhalb der Nase.


----------



## Potpotom (18. März 2011)

> Libyen hat ein sofortiges Ende aller Kampfhandlungen verkündet. Sein Land akzeptiere die UN-Resolution, die ein sofortiges Ende der Kämpfe vorsieht, teilte Außenminister Chalid Kaim mit.
> 
> In der Nacht hatte der UN-Sicherheitsrat beschlossen, eine Flugverbotszone über dem nordafrikanischen Land mit militärischen Mitteln durchzusetzen, um die Gewalt der Truppen des libyschen Machthabers Muammar el Gaddafi gegen die Opposition und die Zivilbevölkerung zu stoppen. Daraufhin hatten Frankreich und Großbritannien am Freitag Kampfflugzeuge mobilisiert.


Na Gott sei Dank...


----------



## Delso (18. März 2011)

das ich in 13 minuten (laut meiner uhr) ins extrem lange wochenende starten kann (Montag bis Mittwoch Urlaub) 

5/5 (was sonst)


----------



## tempörum (18. März 2011)

Das wir heute für unser Projekt in Deutsch alle 15Punkte bekommen haben, heißt 1+


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Nachdem ich dieses Video gesehen habe, freue ich mich auf Deus Ex: Human Revolution noch mehr. 5/5

...dass jetzt Wochenende ist 4/5

...dass die Sonne scheint!!! 5/5


----------



## Tyro (19. März 2011)

Dass heute Abend mit der Versteigerung der Maifrauen die Maisaison wieder anfängt, Maigesellschaften, die wohl beste Erfindung auf dieser Erde, ohne die das Dorfleben ziemlich langweilig wäre!  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2011)

Keinen Kater...10/5 
Morgen wieder malochen 0/5


----------



## Konov (20. März 2011)

Das Ahmet Öner ein schlechter Verlierer ist... 3/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FyO_y60iVbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wuahahaha wie der ab geht...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. März 2011)

Dass ich diese 2 Künstler auf YouTube gefunden habe. <3 100/5

Für die tanzwütigen unter euch.
Der Typ ist einfach Gott.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twqM56f_cVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und der ist hammer.
Wie er einfach Musik macht. <3

Ab 01:40 wenn ihr das Intro überspringen wollt.
Und ab 02:09 gehts wirklich ab.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBoR_tgXCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saalia (22. März 2011)

die leute freuen sich echt wenig 

nurnoch eine seite projektarbeit 5/5 

abgabetermin ist eigentlich erst der 4.5, aber der frühe vogel fängt den wurm, und so hab ich mehr zeit zum lernen für die abschlussprüfung


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2011)

Endlich wiedermal nen Vortrag machen 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (24. März 2011)

heute geilen tag im 15°C warmen hagen 5/5


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2011)

Sonne 5/5


----------



## Edou (25. März 2011)

1,0 in meinem Projektprüfungs Vortrag. <3 666/5

Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Schriftliche teil, der ausgewertet werden muss. Endnote bekomm ich dann am Montag. ABER FUCK YEAH, 1,0 IM VORTRAG, meine beiden Partnerinnen "nur" ne 1,2. 

Einen Alten Backstage Ausweis von Helloween bekommen zu haben, von meinem Projektprüfungs Lehrer und ehemaligem Mathe Lehrer. OVERNINETHOUSAND/5

EPisch war es vorallem weil meine 3 Projektprüfer aus: Hauptbetreuer, Nebenbetreuerin UND Direktor bestanden. Wir waren die 3te Gruppe die der Direktor sah (Und die letzte) und wir waren die besten. <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> 1,0 in meinem Projektprüfungs Vortrag. <3 666/5
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Schriftliche teil, der ausgewertet werden muss. Endnote bekomm ich dann am Montag. ABER FUCK YEAH, 1,0 IM VORTRAG, meine beiden Partnerinnen "nur" ne 1,2.
> 
> ...



Worum geht es eigentlich bei deinem Projekt? Hat das was mit dem Studium zu tun oder für was ist das?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. März 2011)

Sucker punch 5/5....10/10...einfach maximum


----------



## Edou (29. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Worum geht es eigentlich bei deinem Projekt? Hat das was mit dem Studium zu tun oder für was ist das?



Normaler Schulabschluss, wirke ich so verdammt Intelligent. :X

Sonntag Wrestlemania 2/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Normaler Schulabschluss, wirke ich so verdammt Intelligent. :X
> 
> Sonntag Wrestlemania 2/5



Intelligenz hat doch nichs mit Studium oder umgekehrt zu tun, du würdest dich wundern, was auf den Unis für Gestalten rumlaufen. Nein, ich hab nur noch nicht davon gehört, dass man für einen Abschluss lange an einem Projekt rumschustern müsste. Blieb zumindest mir erspart.

5/5 Heuschnupfen zieht sich wieder zurück.


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2011)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Edou (30. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Intelligenz hat doch nichs mit Studium oder umgekehrt zu tun, du würdest dich wundern, was auf den Unis für Gestalten rumlaufen. Nein, ich hab nur noch nicht davon gehört, dass man für einen Abschluss lange an einem Projekt rumschustern müsste. Blieb zumindest mir erspart.
> 
> 5/5 Heuschnupfen zieht sich wieder zurück.



Naja, "lange" war es ja nicht. 3 Tage Vorbereitung, Donnerstags war Probe und Freitag halt ernstfall. Bei uns zählt die Projektprüfung als extra Note ins Zeugnis rein und zählt wie ein Hauptfach.

Krank 0/5....Da ist man einmal motiviert für die Schule und dann sowas. :<


----------



## Firun (30. März 2011)

Mein neues Samsung Galaxy I9000S Handy, endlich weg vom Iphone/Apple Käse 10/10


----------



## Konov (30. März 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Mein neues Samsung Galaxy I9000S Handy, endlich weg vom Iphone/Apple Käse 10/10



Na wenn du mit dem Comment mal nicht die Apple Fanbois wieder auf den Plan rufst und einen Flame War auslöst...


----------



## Deanne (30. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Intelligenz hat doch nichs mit Studium oder umgekehrt zu tun, du würdest dich wundern, was auf den Unis für Gestalten rumlaufen.



Dazu kommt, dass die Leute oft genau das studieren, was sie am wenigsten können. Da gibt es Germanisten, die Probleme im Schriftlichen haben, Historiker, die den Korea-Krieg zeitlich vor der Reformation einordnen, nervöse Mediziner, die kein Blut sehen können und, und, und. 

Und bei manchen Leuten fragt man sich, wie die überhaupt an ihr Abitur gekommen sind.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2011)

Samstag mit den besten nach Holland *.* 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. März 2011)

Klausurphase ohne Todesfälle überlebt 5/5


----------



## Legendary (31. März 2011)

Bald Wochenende 3/5

Grillen am Wochenende over 9000/5 :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (31. März 2011)

Beste Klsusur in Ethik
Woche ging sehr schnell rum


----------



## Progamer13332 (31. März 2011)

abi klausuren nicht über 3 schreiben


----------



## demoscha (31. März 2011)

das mein sohn glücklich und gesund ist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2011)

ENDLICH WIEDER ZU HAUSÄÄÄÄ 100000000000000/5
Heute Abend SuckerPunch 100000000000/5


----------



## tear_jerker (1. April 2011)

Morgen grill abend mit selbstgemachten Patties *&#8734;/5*


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2011)

Endlich wieder ein Sega Mega Drive 2 zu besitzen  5/5
Jetzt fehlen nur noch einige weitere Spiele und 3 Konsolen und dann ist die Sammlung perfekt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2011)

Bald Ferien: 2/5

Wrestlemania 27: 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. April 2011)

Deus Ex ist da 3/5
Saugeilen Abend gehabt  5/5


----------



## tempörum (2. April 2011)

Mein neues Fahrrad 4/5


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

Kino gehen und anschließend durch die Stadt ziehen 5/5


----------



## TrollJumper (3. April 2011)

Jippie, hab meine Bestätigung fürs Wirtschaftsgym. over ninethousand/5
Nurnoch die Prüfungen gut überstehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2011)

dass es mir so VERDAMMT gut geht und ich KEINEN Kater habe... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2011)

4/5: Die "Renovierungsarbeiten" in meiner neuen Wohnung sind bald abgeschlossen.

5/5: Mein Opa hat mir Geld für neue Möbel zugesteckt. Da ich die aber schon bezahlt bekomme, kann ich mir dafür schicke Deko kaufen.


----------



## Tilbie (4. April 2011)

Gute Laune 5/5


----------



## iffs (4. April 2011)

Naechsten Woche Ferien DD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. April 2011)

Dass Charlie Sheen langsam von der Realität eingeholt wird. Naaa, wer "gewinnt" jetzt, Du Penner?  5/5


----------



## Manaori (4. April 2011)

Dass ich wieder weiß, warum ich nach der Schule in Richtung Psychotherapie studieren will. Danke, Nessie ._. 4/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. April 2011)

2 inner Matheklausur 
Endlich gehts Notentechnisch wieder bergauf 4/5


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Durchs Kunstprojekt von 5- auf 4 (Trendnote, soll heißen gäbe es jetzt Zeugnisse würde ich ne 4 bekommen) 10/5^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. April 2011)

5/5: Mein endgültiger Stundenplan fürs Sommersemester. Donnerstags um 12 ist Wochenende!


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Nächsten Montag laufen die neuen Folgen von "Primeval", "Eureka" und "Human Target" an 5/5


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nächsten Montag laufen die neuen Folgen von "Primeval", "Eureka" und "Human Target" an 5/5


 Human Target stinkt, aber der rest ist cool !


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2011)

Noch freue ich mich nicht, aber wenn diese gottverdammte Pflichtenheft fertig ist, ist das definitiv ein 5/5.


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Human Target stinkt, aber der rest ist cool !



Bei Human Target muss ich dir teilweise zustimmen, allerdings was soll ich sonst Montags schauen bis zum schlafen gehen?^^


----------



## tear_jerker (5. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nächsten Montag laufen die neuen Folgen von "Primeval", "Eureka" und "Human Target" an 5/5



hehe, stimmt schon darauf freue ich mich auch. irgendwie toll zu wissen das wir deutschen mit primeval gerettet haben und das die mir total unsympathische zoey bei Eureka nicht mehr mitspielt ^^


----------



## Reflox (5. April 2011)

Auf Anno 2070, das irgendwann heute oder gestern angekündigt wurde 5/5 \o/

Wer mehr darüber wissen will: klick


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. April 2011)

Das hatte Anno auch mal bitter nötig
Sieht cool aus und ich freu mich drauf


----------



## tempörum (5. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Auf Anno 2070, das irgendwann heute oder gestern angekündigt wurde 5/5 \o/



Wenn man es auch auf Ubuntu ordentlich zum laufen kriegt 5/5 ansonsten nur 4/5


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2011)

Dass ich der Einzige im Büro bin, der arbeiten kann, währenddem alle andern (inklusive aller Vorgesetzten) Kisten schleppen müssen. Ich bin wohl zu teuer!
   / 5


----------



## Sin (6. April 2011)

Meinen Urlaub 12033/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass ich der Einzige im Büro bin, der arbeiten kann, währenddem alle andern (inklusive aller Vorgesetzten) Kisten schleppen müssen. Ich bin wohl zu teuer!
> / 5



Oder zu schmächtig.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Oder zu schmächtig.



oder in der vergangenheit nach dem motto "dreimal gefragt warum, kümmert sich ein and'rer drum" gehandelt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. April 2011)

Dass es dank mir im aktuellen buffed-Cast endlich Nippel gibt! 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass es dank mir im aktuellen buffed-Cast endlich Nippel gibt! 5/5



Link or it didn't happen!


----------



## Potpotom (6. April 2011)

Das sich Berserkerkitten durchgesetzt hat... 5/5

Hrhr


----------



## Sabito (6. April 2011)

das heut mein Religionslehrer heute zu mir kam und sagte "durch deine super Mitarbeit gestern habe ich dich auf eine 4 hochgezogen" (von 5 auf 4 in einer stunde was für ne leistung^^)

10/5


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> das heut mein Religionslehrer heute zu mir kam und sagte "durch deine super Mitarbeit gestern habe ich dich auf eine 4 hochgezogen" (von 5 auf 4 in einer stunde was für ne leistung^^)
> 
> 10/5



müsst ihr in Religion etwa arbeiten


----------



## Sabito (6. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> müsst ihr in Religion etwa arbeiten



meine mit dem was ich gesagt habe in der einen stunde^^


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

aber wie kann man in Religion auf ne 5 rutschen?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> aber wie kann man in Religion auf ne 5 rutschen?



Vielleicht hat er die ganze Zeit OT rumgelabert?


----------



## Tilbie (6. April 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er die ganze Zeit OT rumgelabert?



Is Religion nicht das OT-Fach? Bei Werte und Normen isses zumindest so. (bei uns)


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

joa könnte sein.. ich schlaf in Religion immer.. hab mich vergessen abzumelden


----------



## Fermat (6. April 2011)

Freue mich auf Diablo III 4/5

und ich freue mich auf The Elder Scrolls V 5/5


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

Fermat schrieb:


> Freue mich auf Diablo III 4/5



5/5..... falls es noch heuer erscheint


----------



## Dracun (7. April 2011)

Das Mein SEGA Mega Drive 2 heute endlich angekommen ist  100/5


----------



## Sabito (7. April 2011)

Das ich morgen erst zur Dritten in der Schule sien muss und nach der Fünften nach Hause gehn kann 1000/5


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000/5 

(sry ich weiß übertrieben, aber ich freu mich riesig da drüber )

Mein Sohn hat endlich den Platz im Integrativen Kindergarten bekommen, ab dem 01.08 geht er dann endlich dahin. Super! Genial!


----------



## Konov (8. April 2011)

Eine blühende Wiese mit Löwenzahn und Gänseblümchen und dahinter Bäume in weiß, grün und gelb wenige Meter vor meinem Fenster.
Dazu ein laues Lüftchen, DAS ist Frühling in seiner Reinstform. Ich beginne die Vorteile meiner Sous-terrain Wohnung zu entdecken ^^ 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. April 2011)

Wie jeden Freitag: WOCHENENDE 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eine blühende Wiese mit Löwenzahn und Gänseblümchen und dahinter Bäume in weiß, grün und gelb wenige Meter vor meinem Fenster.
> Dazu ein laues Lüftchen, DAS ist Frühling in seiner Reinstform. Ich beginne die Vorteile meiner Sous-terrain Wohnung zu entdecken ^^ 5/5



Das lässt sich doch nur mit Unmengen an Augentropfen, Inhalationssprays, Tabletten und Tempos "genießen".


----------



## Neritia (8. April 2011)

der blühnende kirschbaum vor dem fenster meines freundes 5/5 
und dass ich mich schon freue wenns kirschen gibt und ich die dann ganz einfach vom fenster aus vom nachbar klauen kann 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (8. April 2011)

Romain Virgo und Gappy Ranks aufm Summerjam bestätigt! Mittlerweile so viele geniale Artists dabei. Ich hoff, dass ich se alle irgendwie mitkrieg. 5/5


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat endlich den Platz im Integrativen Kindergarten bekommen, ab dem 01.08 geht er dann endlich dahin. Super! Genial!



was ist ein Integrativer Kindergarten?


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was ist ein Integrativer Kindergarten?



Soviel ich weiss, wird da auf das Kind im speziellen eingegangen.


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiss, wird da auf das Kind im speziellen eingegangen.



Also jedes Kind hat nen Betreuer damit sie schon von ganz früh an zu Elite von morgen gedrillt werden?


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Also jedes Kind hat nen Betreuer damit sie schon von ganz früh an zu Elite von morgen gedrillt werden?



Vermutlich wechselst du da integrativer Kindergarten mit Privatschule und der Deutschen Hochschule für Führungskräfte.


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vermutlich wechselst du da integrativer Kindergarten mit Privatschule und der Deutschen Hochschule für Führungskräfte.



ah ok Sorry mein Fail


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Ein integrativer Kindergarten ist ein Kindergarten wo a) die Gruppen kleiner sind und b) auch Kinder mit einer Behinderung beziehungsweise die eine spezielle Förderung brauchen(Logopädie, Krankengymnastik etc) mit in der Gruppe sind.
Das heißt Kinder die eine Förderung im heilpädagogischen Sinn brauchen, kommen in so einen Kindergarten. Und mein Sohn braucht so einen Platz weil er ein paar Defizite aufweist die dort gezielt behoben werden. Und für uns ist das ganze in der Hinsicht praktisch, das seine bisherige Krankengymnastik (er hat schon operierten Klumpfuß und braucht daher einmal die Woche professionelle KG zuzüglich zu der täglichen die wir mit ihm machen) und seine dann demnächst anfangende Logopädie, alles im Kindergarten gemacht wird. Uns wird dadurch eine Menge Lauferei erspart.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ein integrativer Kindergarten ist ein Kindergarten wo a) die Gruppen kleiner sind und b) auch Kinder mit einer Behinderung beziehungsweise die eine spezielle Förderung brauchen(Logopädie, Krankengymnastik etc) mit in der Gruppe sind.
> Das heißt Kinder die eine Förderung im heilpädagogischen Sinn brauchen, kommen in so einen Kindergarten. Und mein Sohn braucht so einen Platz weil er ein paar Defizite aufweist die dort gezielt behoben werden. Und für uns ist das ganze in der Hinsicht praktisch, das seine bisherige Krankengymnastik (er hat schon operierten Klumpfuß und braucht daher einmal die Woche professionelle KG zuzüglich zu der täglichen die wir mit ihm machen) und seine dann demnächst anfangende Logopädie, alles im Kindergarten gemacht wird. Uns wird dadurch eine Menge Lauferei erspart.



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu ^^


@topic
Bechern gestern und freies Wochenende heute und morgen  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ein integrativer Kindergarten ist ein Kindergarten wo a) die Gruppen kleiner sind und b) auch Kinder mit einer Behinderung beziehungsweise die eine spezielle Förderung brauchen(Logopädie, Krankengymnastik etc) mit in der Gruppe sind.
> Das heißt Kinder die eine Förderung im heilpädagogischen Sinn brauchen, kommen in so einen Kindergarten. Und mein Sohn braucht so einen Platz weil er ein paar Defizite aufweist die dort gezielt behoben werden. Und für uns ist das ganze in der Hinsicht praktisch, das seine bisherige Krankengymnastik (er hat schon operierten Klumpfuß und braucht daher einmal die Woche professionelle KG zuzüglich zu der täglichen die wir mit ihm machen) und seine dann demnächst anfangende Logopädie, alles im Kindergarten gemacht wird. Uns wird dadurch eine Menge Lauferei erspart.



Respekt, dass du einen "gehandycapten" Sohn so unterstützt. Ist für dich vielleicht selbstverständlich, aber es gibt viele Eltern, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass benachteiligte Kinder tatsächlich ihre eigenen sind und sie dementsprechend nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Respekt, dass du einen "gehandycapten" Sohn so unterstützt. Ist für dich vielleicht selbstverständlich, aber es gibt viele Eltern, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass benachteiligte Kinder tatsächlich ihre eigenen sind und sie dementsprechend nicht akzeptieren.



Sowas ist schon heftig, vorallem weil Dracun ja auch meinte dass es bei seinem Sohn wohl nur so ist, dass er "benachteiligt" ist, was sich aber aufheben lässt.
Das heißt ein bißchen Anstrengung seitens der Eltern und alles ist normal...


----------



## Edou (9. April 2011)

Alle Alben von Helloween zu haben. Overninethousand/5 <3333333


----------



## Neritia (9. April 2011)

5/5 das es sowas wie integrative Kindergärten gibt (und auch so tolle eltern wie Dracun die ihre kinder unterstützen und helfen)

5/5 das ich heute endlich 2/3 von meiner Diplomarbeit fertig überarbeite 

5/5 heute abend Geburtstagsparty von meinem Bruder (und es wird hoffentlich gegrillt)

5/5 schönes Wetter


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2011)

5/5 erst Dienstag die nächste Vorlesung
5/5 gleich beim Schnellchinesen Frühstücken


----------



## Dracun (9. April 2011)

Na ja "gehandycapt" ist er in der Form nicht wie man das jetzt denkt bzw rüber kommt. Er spricht recht gut, nur manchmal versteht man ihn dann net, weil er Wörter verschluckt oder einfach zu schnell spricht. Und mit seinem Fuß ist alles in Ordnung, er klettert, läuft und tobt wie en Weltmeister  Und damit das so bleibt gibt es halt jeden Abend von KG und einmal die Woche halt professionell. 
Und ich finde das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit das die Eltern Ihr Kind unterstützen und fördern (dafür haben wir sie ja in die Welt gesetzt).


5/5 ich freue mich über die positive Resonanz bezüglich des Integrativen KiGa, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt vom buffed Forum net erwartet  Und hört auf mit euren "Lobereien" werde schon ganz rot


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

Sonnen yey 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2011)

Zum ersten mal seit meiner Operation vor zwei Jahren wieder ins Schwimmbad - ich freu mich mal so halb 2,5/5. 

Nur sind die Preise ein wenig happig.


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Er spricht recht gut, nur manchmal versteht man ihn dann net, weil er Wörter verschluckt oder einfach zu schnell spricht.



och sowas find ich nicht so schlimm, ich hatte das auch aber habs mir abgewöhnt.. wobei wenn ich mich in ein Thema reinsteiger dann red ich auch fast zu schnell^^


----------



## Pheselo (9. April 2011)

5/5 Wetter 
1/5 Müde
5/5 Dubstep bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## Edou (9. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 5/5 ich freue mich über die positive Resonanz bezüglich des Integrativen KiGa, hätte ich ehrlich gesagt vom buffed Forum net erwartet  Und hört auf mit euren "Lobereien" werde schon ganz rot



Bah! Du und deine Familie seid so Asozial, alter! - Damit du deinen Erwartungen gerecht wirst! 

Nein jetzt mal im Ernst: Denkst du Wirklich dir wird jemand vorwerfen, grade da ihr euch so um euer Kind sorgt, dass ihr Asozial o.ä. seid? Sowas gehört zum Leben dazu und deswegen Diskriminiert (Kind oder Eltern ist egal, gehört sich beides nicht) werden ist dämlich. Andere sind halt "Normal" und andere auf ihre weise Normal. Ende.

Achso: Das ich noch 20€ in einer alten Jacke gefunden habe! 20€/5


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

morgen ausschlafen können 10000/5


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> morgen ausschlafen können 10000/5



dito!

Und gutes Wetter morgen, z.B. zum laufen. 5/5


----------



## Taramoon (10. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Sonnen yey 5/5



Das eincremen nicht vergessen, die frühlingssonne wird oft unterschätzt.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> Das eincremen nicht vergessen, die frühlingssonne wird oft unterschätzt.



Stimmt, ein Kollege von mir hatte letzte Woche den ganzen Kopf rot, 1 Tag später hat sich alles gepellt im Gesicht, das sah vielleicht aus... ^^

Ich finds persönlich momentan noch zu kalt zum sonnen. Aktuell gerade mal 8 Grad hier.


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2011)

Bei uns hats morgen 20°C


----------



## Ol@f (10. April 2011)

Grad krasse Connections mitm Harvard Prof. aufgebaut Oo 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (10. April 2011)

Dass Charlie Sheen so extrem hart failt und um seinen alten Job bettelt. Das gönne ich ihm nicht einfach nur - vielleicht kommt jetzt sogar irgendwann 2.5 men back!


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2011)

Gladbach owned Köln  5/5


----------



## Dracun (10. April 2011)

hehe ....  trotzdem Gladbach wech .. wuahahaha 

aber kagge ist das trotzdem


----------



## Neritia (10. April 2011)

kommende woche urlaub 5/5


----------



## tonygt (11. April 2011)

Heute neues Mountainbike 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. April 2011)

Aktuelles Frauentausch-Video wo ich mir einfach nur den Arsch ablachen konnte.

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/der-nette-andi-beim-frauentausch.html

5/5


----------



## Neritia (11. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aktuelles Frauentausch-Video wo ich mir einfach nur den Arsch ablachen konnte.
> 
> http://www.chilloutz...auentausch.html
> 
> 5/5



omg vielen dank ich hab mich auch totgelacht XD besser als die furstfetischistin XD

5/5 das ich mal wieder voll lachen konnte (danke liebes fernsehen)

5/5 erstes kapitel von meiner DA zu 90% fertigkorrigiert XD


----------



## Ellesmere (11. April 2011)

Muahaha...danke für den Link @Konov! Jetzt hab ich auch was zum freuen^^
5/5

made my day


----------



## Konov (11. April 2011)

War mir ein Vergnügen!

Blauer Himmel und 20 Grad: 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (11. April 2011)

Oh mein Gott... wo graben die solche Leute aus?

5/5 - mein Leben


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. April 2011)

BRINK kommt ne Woche _*FRÜHER*_ 5/5


----------



## TrollJumper (11. April 2011)

Mittwoch gehts auf Abschlussfahrt, schalalalala^^
5/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Aktuelles Frauentausch-Video wo ich mir einfach nur den Arsch ablachen konnte.
> 
> http://www.chilloutz...auentausch.html
> 
> 5/5



Seine Frau ist auch nicht viel besser 
http://www.fail.to/watch/1504-frauentausch-sextipps/


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

Wüüürgg 

ich mein ich bin selber net gard schlank, aber das da ... büüüäääh wie kann man sich nur so profilieren wollen und rum posaunen wo man mit seinem schwabelkörper überall rumvögelt?? Gut 95% von dem ganzen wat da bei RTL 2 passiert ist eh erstunken und erlogen aber ... nee i würd doch nie freiwillig bei sowat mit machen .. 

aja  
Danke worldofhordcraft da geht sie nun dahin meine Libido für die nächsten 2 Wochen .. Danke 

5/5 geiles Wetter heute gewesen


----------



## Melonenlord (11. April 2011)

Das ich grade hunger hab und gleich nicht mehr!  3/5


----------



## Perkone (11. April 2011)

Dass mir nacher ne Dose Inzersdorfer Bohnen mit Speck reinhaun werd 3/5... Da kann man am nächsten Tag n Donnerwetter hinlegen wo seinesgleichen sucht haha x)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. April 2011)

Viel Glück und reiche Ausbeute


----------



## Deanne (12. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gut 95% von dem ganzen wat da bei RTL 2 passiert ist eh erstunken und erlogen aber ...



Ändert nichts daran, dass Moby Dick und ihr buckliger Diener im Fernsehn einfach nichts verloren haben. Mit der Figur müsste man mir schon sehr viel Geld bieten, um mich so zum Affen zu machen. Fast schon traurig.


----------



## Neritia (12. April 2011)

10/5 zweites Kapitel meiner DA zu 90% korrigiert da war es nur noch 1 kapitel und der feinschliff und dann geht es endlich an den lustigen letzten teil xD

Edit: 3. Kapitel überarbeitet  wuhuuu XD


----------



## Alux (13. April 2011)

das wir morgen die den Deppen unserer Landesregierung bei ner Sitzung zusehen statt Schulgottesdienst 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. April 2011)

Jeff Dunham Marathon 5/5


----------



## Haxxler (15. April 2011)

Der neue Twisted Metal Trailer 5000/5


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (15. April 2011)

das ich heute den letzten tag arbeiten bin und nächste woche eine woche urlaub habe.

100/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ... statt Schulgottesdienst



Was ist denn Schulgottesdienst? Oo

BTT: Ich hab morgen frei! 5/5


----------



## Rhilla (15. April 2011)

Dass ich eine liebe frau hab dass meine kinder gesund sind,dass wir was zum essen haben,darber freu ich mich am meisten ,so nebensachen-:auf GW2 und D2 .)


----------



## Neritia (15. April 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Was ist denn Schulgottesdienst? Oo
> 
> BTT: Ich hab morgen frei! 5/5



da sieht man die schwergläubigen XD is irgendwie vor feiertagen wo dann ferien sind (ostern, weihnachten) immer so, dass sich am letzten schultag vor den ferien immer ein gottesdienst im schulhaus oder in einer kirche nähe der schule abspielt 

kA da wird dann halt gebrabbelt wie wichtig gott für die schulische laufbahn ist und dass er unsere talente uns geschenkt hat und kA XD ab u zu hab ich in der schule auch aufgepasst 

5/5, freitag und kapitel 3 verbessert  
6/5, 2 abgeschickte kapitel


----------



## Jordin (15. April 2011)

Über Platz 21


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

Heute letzter Schul-Abend  woohooo 5/5

vor den Osterferien versteht sich....


----------



## nemø (15. April 2011)

keine Schule mehr/Ferien 5/5
Nächste woche zu 6/7 sturmfrei 10/5
Epische Trollhamaren-8-bit-version over 9000/5 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah0_E-zF5JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2011)

ferien ,mehr muss ich nicht sagen


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2011)

FERIEN, WOOOOOHOOOOOOOO/5


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Ferien ab Dienstag 4/5
Freu mich schon


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> da sieht man die schwergläubigen XD is irgendwie vor feiertagen wo dann ferien sind (ostern, weihnachten) immer so, dass sich am letzten schultag vor den ferien immer ein gottesdienst im schulhaus oder in einer kirche nähe der schule abspielt
> 
> kA da wird dann halt gebrabbelt wie wichtig gott für die schulische laufbahn ist und dass er unsere talente uns geschenkt hat und kA XD ab u zu hab ich in der schule auch aufgepasst



genau, man kann zwar auch so in der Schule bleiben aber dann hat man halt Unterricht und das is jedes Jahr gleich -.-  ich weis nie soll ich jetzt lieber in der schule hocken und irgendwas arbeiten oder mitgehen und im Gottesdienst sitzen obwohl ich nicht daran glaube


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

das ich übermorgen endlich meine Brackets rausbekomm 10000/5


----------



## Neritia (17. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> genau, man kann zwar auch so in der Schule bleiben aber dann hat man halt Unterricht und das is jedes Jahr gleich -.- ich weis nie soll ich jetzt lieber in der schule hocken und irgendwas arbeiten oder mitgehen und im Gottesdienst sitzen obwohl ich nicht daran glaube



also religions unterricht fand ich immer lustig hat nen tollen lehrer mit dem ich über alles mögliche diskutieren konnte 
aber beim gottestdienst hab ich mich dann doch lieber in ein kaffeehaus verzogen XD


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

das ich mit ner easy going wette 100&#8364; gewonnen hab^^ 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

In der Sonne chillen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

5/5 meine letzten Artikel wurden doppelt so hoch bezahlt wie üblich. 7-10 Euro Stundenlohn für einen Nebenjob bei minimalem Aufwand und absolut keinen Stress und freier Zeiteinteilung. Gibts etwas Besseres?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. April 2011)

dass ich sowas wie Schulgottesdienst bzw. Religionsunterricht nie hatte 5/5


----------



## LeWhopper (18. April 2011)

Herausgefunden das wenn ich bei meinem Netzwerk IP 6 aktiviere das ich mit ner 2000er DSL Leitung surfe  5/5

Vorher eher Modem geschwindigkeit.

(Zur Erklärung ich surfe per UMTS Stick)


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2011)

Geilsten Minecraft Mod ever gedownloaded  5/5


----------



## Serkester (18. April 2011)

Ferien 10/5
How I met your mother 5/5
Sonne 7/5
League of Legends im Moment 0/5 -.-


----------



## Legendary (18. April 2011)

Wie die Kids alle Ferien haben hier. :>

Das ich nächste Woche auch mal ne Woche Urlaub hab 4/5

Schönes Wetter heute 5/5

Jetzt lecker Abendessen und dazu ein geiles Bier 10/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Lecker Hacksteak mit Pommes 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (18. April 2011)

Gleich ins Kino gehen zomfg.


----------



## Idekoon (18. April 2011)

Ferien 5/5 
Den ganzen Scheißtag für die Abiturklausuren lernen -.- 0/5


----------



## darkspirit95 (18. April 2011)

Ferien 5/5
Bayern-Sieg (5:1) gegen Leverkusen und ich war im Stadion 10/5
Zimmer renovieren 2/5


----------



## Jordin (18. April 2011)

Ich hab nix im Leben ...
*seufz* 
Deswegen freue ich mich für die anderen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

5/5 Leage of Legends ist echt toll. Eben 21:0 und 28 Assists gehabt *angeb*


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

mit ?


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich hab nix im Leben ...
> *seufz*
> Deswegen freue ich mich für die anderen 5/5



Nana, nicht so depressiv hier bitte! 

Sommerfeeling 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mit ?



Morgana


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2011)

hahaha ich hab das mal mit Tristana geschafft


----------



## Neritia (19. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nana, nicht so depressiv hier bitte!
> 
> Sommerfeeling 5/5



jaaahaa sommerfeeling 10/5

und donnerstag mono & nikitaman konzert 10/5 

samstag osterschinken schmausen 5/5 

endlich wieder bier trinken 5/5 (ich hab unbewusst gefastet bin samstag draufgekommen aber jz zieh ich die letzte woche auch noch durch u dann gibts lecker bier in der sonne XD)

hmm was noch XD ab sonntag ne woche sturmfrei 5/5 (ja man freut sich mit 25 auch noch drauf )

montag frei 5/5 

und zu wissen das ich morgen wieder weiterkomm bei meiner diplomarbeit 10/5 

irgendwie gehts mir verdammt gut XD


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2011)

Letzer Schultag.    3/5


----------



## Konov (19. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Letzer Schultag.  3/5



Viel Vergnügen! 

Tasse Kaffee nach dem Aufstehen 5/5

Sonne 5/5


----------



## Skatero (19. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hahaha ich hab das mal mit Tristana geschafft



Früher habe ich 50/0 mit Twitch geschafft... und jetzt ist er nicht mehr total op. 

LoL läuft wie immer perfekt. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2011)

Koffer gepackt 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Koffer gepackt 5/5



This


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Koffer gepackt 5/5



Mach ich morgen


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

...dass der DivxPlayer den Firefox nun plötzlich doch nicht mehr aufhängt, nachdem ich Ordnerstrukturen verändert (Schreibrechte?) und die Registry umgeschrieben hab 4/5
Hoffentlich bleibt es so!

Dass das schöne Wetter weiter mitspielt  5/5


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

Das Wetter und dass ich heute abend lecker essen gehe. 5/5


----------



## Neritia (20. April 2011)

nachmittag an der sonne 10/5 

lecker eiskaffe in der stadt 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2011)

kippen werden teurer 4/5 - vielleicht DER Grund um aufzuhören


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

einfach über die momentane Lebenslage 5/5


----------



## Braid (22. April 2011)

3/5 Kuchen... wobei es meistens 5/5 sind


----------



## Legendary (22. April 2011)

Endlich Urlaub bis 01.05 5/5 !!


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2011)

Endlich die Nyan.cat seite geschlossen zu haben.
ICH BIN FREI!!! 5/5


----------



## White_Sky (22. April 2011)

Heute Lyriden anschauen! 5/5


----------



## Sabito (22. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Endlich die Nyan.cat seite geschlossen zu haben.
> ICH BIN FREI!!! 5/5



Ich höre das erst knapp 15000 Sekunden und freue mich darauf es weiter zu höhren xD 5/5
(mir scheint das wird immer schneller, aber ich glaube das bilde ich mir nur ein)


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

noch 3 freie Tage vor mir zu haben 5/5


----------



## Soladra (22. April 2011)

langsam wieder zu genesen 3/5
Wieder im eignen Bett zu schlafen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2011)

5/5 Heute Abend mal wieder grillen.


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Jetzt erstmal für ne Stunde oder so einfach nur brach den Kadaver in der Sonne wälzen


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

ferien und schönes wetter 5/5


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

ENDLICH gesund zu sein 5/5


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ENDLICH gesund zu sein 5/5



Dann noch viel spaß bis dahin, falls schon der Fall Glückwunsch
Ich freue mich über den Eistee, der gerade eingeflogen kam 5/5


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich höre das erst knapp 15000 Sekunden und freue mich darauf es weiter zu höhren xD 5/5
> (mir scheint das wird immer schneller, aber ich glaube das bilde ich mir nur ein)



weiter als 33617 sekunden bin ich nicht gekommen. danach musste ich einfach was anderes hören :<

Heute Abend schön Grillen  4/5


----------



## Jester (23. April 2011)

4. mal Grillen innerhalb von 6 Tagen! 5/5


----------



## Dracun (23. April 2011)

Morgen zu meiner Mutter zu fahren und einfach einen schönen tag mit der Familie genießen zu können. 5/5


----------



## Konov (23. April 2011)

Dieses Video:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/sparta-vs-frauentausch.html

Ich komm nicht mehr runter vom lachen


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Sich gerade bei Rift einzuloggen: 4/5


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Das, was man im Keller findet, wnen man genauer suchen würde, ich will das aber nicht weiter ausführen. 10/5


----------



## Dropz (23. April 2011)

Das ich gleich zum ca 10. mal in Folge grille


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

satt vom Grillen zu sein


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2011)

OSTÖÖÖÖÖRN! 5/5 
Einen Grooooßen Karamellhasen *.* 10/5


----------



## tonygt (24. April 2011)

Heut gibts lecker Marzipan Torte  5/5


----------



## Skatero (24. April 2011)

Heute Pizza aus unserem eigenen Pizzaofen  5/5


----------



## Konov (24. April 2011)

Heute abend nach längerer Zeit mal wieder Billard zocken, mal sehen wie es wird.  4/5

Morgen warscheinlich was leckeres zu Essen bestellen, weil ich nix mehr im Kühlschrank hab  5/5


----------



## Makalvian (25. April 2011)

Die Liber Chaotica gerade im Original Zustand für 40 Euro gekauft zu haben 

http://www.amazon.de...&pf_rd_i=301128

Um es weiter auszuführen bis 9 Uhr stand der Artikel noch in der Black Library zum Verkauf.
Als sie dann in meinem Warenkorb eingefügt war, ich kurz ins Wohnzimmer ging um die Visa zu holen und daruf hin den Artikel bezahlen wollte.
Was in diesem Verlag auch nur 50 Euro mit Versandkosten wären, wurde der Artikel aus meinem Warenkorb entfernt und als nicht mehr verfügbar eingetragen.
Nach dem kleinen Wutausbruch, habe ich dann beschlossen, dass sich die weitere Suche doch lohnen würde und nach ca einer halbe Stunde hatte ich sie dann endlich für 40 Euro + 4,20 versand.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2011)

Heute mit Verwandten und Bekannten aus der USA grillen bei uns mir Garten 
5/5


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

gestern 40° Fieber und heute wieder alles ok 15/5


----------



## zoizz (25. April 2011)

Du darfst das Thermometer nicht in der Sonne liegenlassen ^^


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Hehe, ne im Ernst ich war gestern den ganzen Tag im Bett. Als Beweis kannst nachschauen ich hab gestern nicht einen einzigen Post hier gemacht^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

16. September Enter Shikari in Hamburg... UNEEEEEEENLDICH/5. OMFG !!!


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2011)

2 Tageskarten für die RPC gewonnen .. wuhuuuuuuuuuuu





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCbJqzvDEyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1000000000000/5 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (28. April 2011)

Habe soeben mein Maibild aus Papierröschchen für meine Maifrau feritg gestellt!  4/5


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2011)

Gleich mitm MTB durch den schlammigen Wald fahren  4/5

Nur 4/5 weil ich heut abend noch in die Uni muss


----------



## schneemaus (28. April 2011)

Heute Abend Wii kaufen fahren 100/5, nachdem ich so lang drauf gespart hab, freu ich mich, als wären heute Geburtstag, Weihnachten, Ostern und alle Feiertage die es gibt zusammen


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Wii ist klasse, unbedingt Wii Fit mit dem Balance-Board kaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Urlaubsromanzen 5/5 
Eine der Besten Erfindungen der Menschheit :>


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Urlaubsromanzen 5/5
> Eine der Besten Erfindungen der Menschheit :>



Und was sagt deine Freundin dazu?


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Wir haben Vorher Schluss gemacht 
2 Monate waren es ,so wer hat jetzt die Wette gewonnen ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

Sie hat es nur zwei Monate mit dir ausgehalten? Ja das ... ist tragisch.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Moment ,ich hab Schluss gemacht


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Moment ,ich hab Schluss gemacht



Wow, schön wie du mit Frauen umgehst. Die wievielte innerhalb des letzten halben Jahres waren es nun? 3? 4?...Ich kann ja verstehn wenn man nicht zusammenpasst, aber nachdem DU Schluss machst, gleich die nächste im Urlaub...naja. 

Worüber ich mich Freue....erm: Morgen Taschengeld 2/5. :O


----------



## Konov (28. April 2011)

Ach lass dir nix erzählen Olli, war bei mir auch so vorn paar Jahren. Schluss gemacht, 1 Tag später die nächste gehabt 

Gewittergrollen!!!111einself 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Hallo ?! 
ich darf doch meine Jugend so nutzen wie ich will. Die Richtige Liebe werd ich schon noch finden. 
Ich nutze es einfach aus ,solange ich noch Jung bin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Über die Probleme mancher Leute... 5/5.
Morgen mein MESSI-Trikot abholen ... UNENDLICH/5
Samstag mit meiner Besten nen schönen DVD Abend machen (das bei Sturmfreier Bude olololo  ) 987654321/5


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach lass dir nix erzählen Olli, war bei mir auch so vorn paar Jahren. Schluss gemacht, 1 Tag später die nächste gehabt
> 
> Gewittergrollen!!!111einself 5/5






Olliruh schrieb:


> Hallo ?!
> ich darf doch meine Jugend so nutzen wie ich will. Die Richtige Liebe werd ich schon noch finden.
> Ich nutze es einfach aus ,solange ich noch Jung bin.



Guten Tag!

Natürlich darfst du dass, ich find es nur _Nicht_Nett_ wie du mit den Mädels umgehst.


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Ich sag es mal so : Wär unsere Beziehung noch "intakt" gewesen ,hätt ich garantiert nicht Schluss gemacht. Ich glaube das interesse die Beziehung zu beenden war auf beiden Seiten gleichhoch.
Und von wegen Urlaubsromanze... 
Wenn sie das nicht gewollt hätte ,hätt sie sich wohl nicht drauf eingelassen. Ich hab sie ja nicht mit K.O Pillen betäubt etc...


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Das sage ich auch nicht, nur es kommt nunmal so rüber als hätte dir die Beziehung nichts bedeutet. So auf die Art: scheiß drauf, waren ja nur 2 Monate in der ich diese Person geliebt habe, einfach weiter. :X

Find es einfach _Nicht_Nett_ bzw passend wenn man einfach gleich zur nächsten überläuft. (Andersrum natürlich auch, also Frau gleich zum nächsten Kerl)


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

hahaha sooo schlimm war das jetzt auch nicht 
Außerdem darf man Urlaubsflirts nicht überbewerten :3
Man macht sich nen schönen Urlaub & hört danach nie wieder was von einander


----------



## Edou (28. April 2011)

Ausser du hast....ach sagen wir einfach du hast nen Virus hinterlassen.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

los virtuelle Schlammschlacht^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Wusste nicht, dass das Buffed-Forum ein Doktor-Sommer Team hat. 

/vote 4 Doktor-Sommer Thread


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass das Buffed-Forum ein Doktor-Sommer Team hat.
> 
> /vote 4 Doktor-Sommer Thread



Was wo :O 
*mitvotet*


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Wer Ostern zuviel mit den Eiern spielt ,hat Weihnachten die Bescherung. Keine Sorgen ,wir haben verhütet


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass das Buffed-Forum ein Doktor-Sommer Team hat.
> 
> /vote 4 Doktor-Sommer Thread



/vote, dann gibts dafür extra ein Ü16 Forum


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

gut das ich 16 bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> /vote, dann gibts dafür extra ein Ü16 Forum



Ich weiß nicht, ob ZAM da mitspielt.


----------



## Manaori (28. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ZAM da mitspielt.



Versuch wär's wert  

Buffed 3/5 Muntert einen immer wieder auf


----------



## tonygt (28. April 2011)

Heut beim Biken im Wald einen extrem geilen Trail gefunden  4/5

Einen extreme geilen Trail gefahren  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. April 2011)

Heute Double-Kickflip gestanden 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2011)

5/5 Tera klingt immer besser! Nun wurden Statsübertragungen von Rüstung auf Rüstung bestätigt bzw. ist schon live in Korea. Nun kann jeder das tragen, was ihm gefällt. Keine Klonkrieger mehr.

0/5 Der Release zieht sich noch ewig hin.


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

Gleich zu "Mosh in den Mai" 5/5 *.* <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2011)

Über mein leckeres Carlsberg Elephant... 5/5. Mhhhmmm


----------



## Jordin (30. April 2011)

Vodka + Fanta Mango + Genever (? ka, irgendwas rotes) + Glas = hicks


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

heute den ganzen Tag Musik auf 3sat 10/5


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Land of the Babes und Wing Commander 4 auf dem Trödel gefunden und gut runter gehandelt .. 100/5


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

aufs erste Mal 3D Kino 10/5


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2011)

Bei WoW endlich den Albinodrachen zu haben. 5/5


----------



## Sharwen (1. Mai 2011)

Ausbildungsplatz gefunden zu haben 10/5


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

nach nur 11 versuchen auf dem maifest einen plüschtoad für meine freundin an der greifarmmaschien gewonnen  4/5


----------



## Dracun (1. Mai 2011)

Teuer Plüshtoad .. wärste hier billiger gewesen 

http://www.happytoys.de/ShowDetailPage-ti316-ii710726-Plueschfigur_Toad.html


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Teuer Plüshtoad .. wärste hier billiger gewesen
> 
> http://www.happytoys...figur_Toad.html



ein versuch ein euro 

edit: außerdem ist die geschichte warum gerade toad dahinter ja das tolle und hat deswegen meine freundin um so mehr gefreut


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2011)

Aldi Talk 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Mai 2011)

Der Telekom fuzzie kommt genau an dem Tag, wenn ich nur eine 1-stündinge Vorlesung hab
5/5

Er kommt am 11. ( schneller als gedacht ^^ ) 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (3. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter imo 5/5 einfach herrlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2011)

DSL 16.000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 16000/5  

Wie GEIL das ist, vorhin noch mit 160 kb/s gezogen, nun mit satten 1,6 MB


----------



## Cantharion (3. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Das Wetter imo 5/5 einfach herrlich.



Bei uns ist es kalt und grau...


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2011)

Bei uns wechselt es immer. Aber zumglück wirds am Wochenende schön warm bei uns 


-> Ab zum See am WE  5/5


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Am Wochenende gutes Wetter 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (4. Mai 2011)

Das ich in der handy-internet generation lebe 5/5


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Samstag RPC 10000/5
Ein paar buffedianer am Samstag treffen 200/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Samstag RPC 10000/5
> Ein paar buffedianer am Samstag treffen 200/5



Viel Spaß, da bin ich fast etwas neidisch. War im letzten Jahr da und fand es super, aber leider findet sich in meinem Nicht-Gamer-Bekanntenkreis kaum jemand, der auf sowas Bock hat. Macht ein paar Fotos! :-)


----------



## Neritia (4. Mai 2011)

79 von 80 Seiten meiner Diplomarbeit fertig zu haben 10/5

werden aber eh noch mehr hab 4 Kategorien mit ca 15 Texten noch vor mir zum analysieren  und ich hab mir am anfang gedanken gemacht das ich zuwenig seiten haben werde


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Freitag zu Freunden nach Erfurt *.*


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, da bin ich fast etwas neidisch. War im letzten Jahr da und fand es super, aber leider findet sich in meinem Nicht-Gamer-Bekanntenkreis kaum jemand, der auf sowas Bock hat. Macht ein paar Fotos! :-)


Dat sowieso ... letztes Jahr war ich net da...aber davor das jahr  Freu mich echt wie en schneekönig


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

ich auch *-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2011)

Hamburger Hafengeburtstag am Wochenende... 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (4. Mai 2011)

Meine T-Shirts sind gekommen!


----------



## Alcest (4. Mai 2011)

Das Lena Meyer Landrut einen geilen Hintern hat!


----------



## Terrascream (4. Mai 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Das Lena Meyer Landrut einen geilen Hintern hat!


Ich hoffe du meinst das nicht ernst :O
Die kann weder singen noch sie sieht sie gut aus, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## Raffzahl (4. Mai 2011)

Die Welle nicht bis Morgen lesen zu müssen 5/5
Die Welle ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber wäre das grade zuviel Stress.


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2011)

Heavy Metal \m/ 666/5


----------



## Alux (4. Mai 2011)

Edit, ups falscher Fred^^

ach ja BTW kann man statt "nach armenien gehen" auch "gen armenien" gehen schreiben?


----------



## Sabito (4. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das ich nichts mehr vertrag 15/5 -.-



Darüber freust du dich?^^

Das ich meinem Dad gerade einen reingewürgt haben aber so richtig heftig. 10/5


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2011)

WUhU, das der Tag heute einfach so endsgeil war, grad nochmal 4 Stunden mitm Bike unterwegs gewesen, mit sehr geilen Trails  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Alcest schrieb:


> Das Lena Meyer Landrut einen geilen Hintern hat!



..

Das ist bei Frauen natürlich das wichtigste!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Das ist bei Frauen natürlich das wichtigste!



Naja die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale sollten natürlich auch schon gut ausgebaut sein  
Ansonsten ein hübsches Gesicht & tolle Haare ,dann ist das optische komplett


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja die sekundären Geschlechtsmerkmale sollten natürlich auch schon gut ausgebaut sein
> Ansonsten ein hübsches Gesicht & tolle Haare ,dann ist das optische komplett



Ich bin wohl echt verrückt, dass ich bei Frauen zuerst auf das Hirn achte. Klar hat jede gewisse Schönheitsideale, aber wenn man seine letztendliche Partnerin trifft, ist das plötzlich gar nicht mehr so wichtig.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2011)

Aber was interessiert mich das Hirn von einer Sängerin die ich nur im Fernsehn sehe ? :O
Außerdem war das ja jetzt nur das optische Ideal


----------



## Neritia (5. Mai 2011)

das es auch noch ehrliche männer gibt die zugeben bei frauen eben auch auf äußerlichkeiten zu achten 5/5 

(ich würd ja den klassiker bringen: er muss mich zum lachen bringen  wobei ich meinen freund am ersten tag echt unsympathisch fand)


----------



## Potpotom (5. Mai 2011)

Die Optik ist ganz sicher nicht alles und auch nicht das wichtigste, aber so zu tun, als wäre das Aussehen egal passt auch nicht so ganz. Meine Frau hätte ich, zugegeben, nie kennengelernt wie sie mich optisch nicht angesprochen hätte - da muss man ja kein Geheimnis draus machen.

Zur Entscheidung, mit ihr den Rest meines Lebens verbringen zu wollen, flossen natürlich die wirklich wichtigen Dinge mit ein - das ist ja klar.

EDIT: Die Sonne scheint, blauer Himmel... heute früher Feierabend. 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die Optik ist ganz sicher nicht alles und auch nicht das wichtigste, aber so zu tun, als wäre das Aussehen egal passt auch nicht so ganz. Meine Frau hätte ich, zugegeben, nie kennengelernt wie sie mich optisch nicht angesprochen hätte - da muss man ja kein Geheimnis draus machen.



Ich habe nichts anderes gesagt, war bei mir genau so.


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

nur 4 Stunden schule und keine Hausaufgaben 5/5


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2011)

Das schöne Wetter bzw. das anscheinend besser werdende Wetter  5/5

In Mathe bessere mündliche Noten als ich erwartet hatte, gar nicht mehr soo schlechte Aussichten auf meinen Abschluss im Sommer. 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (5. Mai 2011)

4 in Deutsch !!!! 2/5


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Endlich meine Pizza da..... *_* 5/5 (ja, wenn ich hungrig bin bin ich leicht zufrieden zu stellen )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2011)

endlich Nichtraucher 5/5. nun schon seit 2 Monaten


----------



## Sabito (5. Mai 2011)

Dass die Lehrerin, die mich am meisten hasst mal einer Meinung mit mir war 5/5^^


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Bestätigung fürs Ferialpraktikum 5/5


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Die Buchbesrpechung endlich fertig getippt (wenn ich sie auch total grottig finde xD") 5/5!


----------



## Terrascream (5. Mai 2011)

Das ich alles gelernt habe für die Prüfung morgen... 5/5 

GNTM <3, kommt gleich 5/5 Diese Sendung ist so schlecht, aber doch sau lustig :'D


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich morgen meine Prüfung rum hab  5/5
Und danach noch Feiern beim schönen Wetter..


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen meine Prüfung rum hab  5/5
> Und danach noch Feiern beim schönen Wetter..



Oh ja, wenn ich morgen die Prüfung rum hab! 5/5 
Und dann bis Juni erst mal ruhig angehen lassen.


----------



## Manaori (5. Mai 2011)

Dass das Hallelujah aus dem Shreksoundtrack überraschend einfach am Klavier zu lernen ist 3/5  gestern angefangen und heute schon halbwegs gut, wenn auch noch nicht flüssig... dabei übe ich nicht weiß Gott wie viel. xD Muss aber noch transponieren, weils einfach zu hoch ist *grml*


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Mai 2011)

Das Ende von Portal 2.

So verdammt genial!
Vorallem das Lied. <3

"Bin im Weltraum!" xP


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Dass das Hallelujah so überraschend einfach am Klavier zu lernen ist 5/5 Gestern angefangen und jetzt shcon recht weit <3


----------



## zoizz (6. Mai 2011)

Das die Blizzard Loginserver down sind 4/5

Haha!


----------



## Potpotom (6. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das die Blizzard Loginserver down sind 4/5
> 
> Haha!


Du freust dich weil andere ihrem Hobby nicht nachgehen können? Hui... das nenne ich mal ein Problem.

btt: Freitag Nachmittag, Sonne, blauer Himmel und in einer Stunde habe ich Feierabend bevor ein langes Wochenende startet. 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Gutes Wetter 5/5

Matheaufgabe Ergebnis mit dem GTR herausbekommen, allerdings über Umwege, aber Lösung stimmt aus irgendwelchen Gründen...  2/5


----------



## Cantharion (6. Mai 2011)

Sonne, Eiskaffee und minimal 5/5



zoizz schrieb:


> Das die Blizzard Loginserver down sind 4/5
> 
> Haha!



Scheint als ob du nicht wirklich Freude in deinem Leben hast...Haha!


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Dass mein Vater heut Abend nicht da ist... Gottseidank... 4/5


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2011)

Das morgen RPc ist und ich einige von den Verr+ckten aus dem Forum hier kennen lernen kann/darf  yeeeahh 1256000/5


----------



## H2OTest (6. Mai 2011)

morgen Football in Mönchengladbach!


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass mein Vater heut Abend nicht da ist... Gottseidank... 4/5



Noch jemand, der sturmfrei hat ^^

Dass ich gestern drei gute Kühlpacks geschenkt bekommen hab 3/5
Dass ich den 24-Zöller von meinem Vater seit Tagen bei mir angeschlossen hab, weil er ja nich da is - 5/5, is schon was Andres als auf nem 19-Zöller, der dauernd flackert oO


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend Spaghetti kochen nach der Schule und mitm kühlen Bierchen vor die Glotze packen  4/5

Morgen beim (hoffentlich) guten Wetter draußen lernen. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Mai 2011)

Das meine Eltern nun 2 Wochen in Südfrankreich verbringen :] 4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Mai 2011)

alle schriftlichen Abiklausuren hinter mir zu haben 5/5 

und dadurch das Wochenende genießen zu können


----------



## Fuhunter (6. Mai 2011)

bier 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2011)

Heute Scream 4 mit Freundin schauen.. 3/5 (bin so sau müde...  )
ABER Sturmfrei  55555/55


----------



## kwiss (6. Mai 2011)

morgen mit freunden an K_anal 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Mai 2011)

Beide Zwischenprüfungen rum zu haben und vermutlich sogar bestanden zu haben - jedenfalls ist die Chance da! 5/5


----------



## Manaori (6. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Beide Zwischenprüfungen rum zu haben und vermutlich sogar bestanden zu haben - jedenfalls ist die Chance da! 5/5



Gratuliere!  

Kaffee, Kekse, Erdbeeren, und nachher vielleicht ein Gläschen Cappymalibu... so kann man das WE einleiten. <3 5/5


----------



## Lakor (6. Mai 2011)

Ebenfalls alle Abiturprüfungen rum 5/5  

Grade gescheite Fußmatten für mein Auto gekauft 3/5


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2011)

Sonne und frei 5/5


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Sonne 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Sonne 5/5



nachher aufn Hafengeburtstag 10000/5


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Tolles Wetter, nachher evtl noch laufen oder draußen lernen.  5/5

Heute abend dickes Schnitzel essen. 3/5


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (7. Mai 2011)

Gleich mit Freunden Lol zocken  5/5


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (7. Mai 2011)

Fail -_-

BTW T3 Drölf/5


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Endlich wen für Kino gehen gefunden [font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]unendlich/5[/font]


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2011)

Ich bin der König der kirmes-Greifarmautomaten! ^^ 100/5
heute wieder 2 Stoffteile rausgefischt in insgesamt 14 versuchen. Bujachaka!


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (7. Mai 2011)

Das Bayern nun endlich sicher in der Championsleage ist


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2011)

Auf Muttertag morgen 3/5


----------



## Edou (7. Mai 2011)

Yay, 2 vollgefüllte Giftäcke! @tear_jerker


BTW: Schalke gegen Mainz 1:3....darüber freu ich mich! 5/5 



Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten. :<


----------



## lavora123 (7. Mai 2011)

auf mein weed am montag 5/5 
auf meine magic mushrooms 4/5 xD


----------



## Dracun (7. Mai 2011)

Endlich wieder zuhause zu sein .. eine mega coole trinkflasche abgestaubt zu haben auf der RPC und das meine neue tasta endlich angekommen ist  100/5


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> auf mein weed am montag 5/5
> auf meine magic mushrooms 4/5 xD



Oh man, ich versteh nicht wieso man sowas hier posten kann.

Jedem seine Meinung (und sein Tun), aber ich finds nicht in Ordnung. Und das ist *meine *Meinung.


----------



## Terrascream (7. Mai 2011)

Drogen sind cool...genauso wie Alk, weißte doch ( Vorsicht die Ironie könnte dich anspringen...)

Das der Kleri in Rift einfach abartig geil ist 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2011)

Neues Autoradio, allerdings eine kaputte Box ind die andere ist auch bescheiden. Dennoch Musik beim Autofahren 3/5.


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

- Ebay-Angebot wurde verkauft
- Bald ist meine neue Wohnung komplett eingerichtet
- Erfolgreiches Shooting gehabt
- Morgen gibt es selbstgebackenen Kuchen


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Morgen gibt es selbstgebackenen Kuchen




HABEN WILL


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Mai 2011)

Mich aufgerafft und heute drei Artikel für Germanblogs hingeklatscht. Den letzten 10 Stunden vor Abgabeschluss. Ich bin Perfektionist! 5/5


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Da es gerade im Zwillingsthread um Werbung geht, hier ein Spot, der mich völlig überzeugt hat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUKH-jlUDKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Echt mal gut 5/5


----------



## Deanne (8. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Echt mal gut 5/5



Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich finde den Typen irgendwie sympathisch. Ich mag ältere Männer mit Schnäuzer, die erinnern mich immer an meinen Großvater.


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2011)

Die Werbung ist echt gut. Läuft immer vor der Tagesschau abends in der ARD.

Das gute Wetter und die hübschen Frauen die einen in ihren sommerlichen Outfits anlächeln.  5/5


----------



## Dominau (8. Mai 2011)

Braun geworden, heute Abend noch Grillen mit der Familie. 5/5


----------



## Serkester (8. Mai 2011)

CS:S Download gleich fertig 4/5
How I met your mother schaun 5/5
Sonne 5/5
Gelsen 0/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2011)

Erfurt 5/5
soo eine wunderschöne Stadt


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

noch zwei weitere Tage krank sein - wenn man schon mehrere unbezahlte Überstunden die Woche macht, muss man wenigstens die Gesundheit pflegen

Egoismus 5/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Mai 2011)

5/5: Ich gehe gleich los und kaufe einen neuen Fernseher. :-)


----------



## Dominau (9. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich Morgen meine Mathe Prüfung rum habe  3/5
Danach zum See gehn mit meiner Klasse 5/5


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Mai 2011)

Hach endlich mal nach ewigen Abstürzen und Problemen wieder einen stabilen PC.

RAM's überprüft und von 4 war einer defekt und voller freude den kaputten RAM Riegel zerknickt und in die Tonne gehauen. 5/5


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

Er hat den Riegel _"zerknickt"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2011)

Heute mit 3 Kumpels in ganz Hagen über 200 GE Ultras & Nordkurven Aufkleber verklebt 
Das war ne epische Aktion :3

<3


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Er hat den Riegel _"zerknickt"_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaa und dabei gefreut


----------



## Dominau (10. Mai 2011)

Ein Freund hat mir grad das geschrieben via ICQ:



> weisstu wo mein führerschein sein könnte?



Ich fands zum brüllen 

5/5. Guter einstieg in den Tag dank dieser nachricht


----------



## Edou (10. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ein Freund hat mir grad das geschrieben via ICQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawl.

Heute und Morgen nur 3h Schule. Heut 2h Reli und dann Geschichte, die 3h Hauswirtschaft entfaellt.
Morgen entfallen die 3h Sport. 5\5


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2011)

Grösste Matheprüfung in diesem Jahr durch 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

In 2 Tagen Children Konzert <3 5/5

*WoW Lost 600k Subscribers, down to 11.4M 4/5*


----------



## Legendary (10. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Heute mit 3 Kumpels in ganz Hagen über 200 GE Ultras & Nordkurven Aufkleber verklebt
> Das war ne epische Aktion :3
> 
> <3



Ich lache drüber wie du sowas öffentlich zugibst 3/5 


PS: Du weißt schon, das sowas eigentlich verboten ist...du pickst das Zeug ja vermutlich auf Laternen, Stromkästen, Häuser und Straßenbahnen. :>

Das heute so ein herrliches Wetter ist 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. Mai 2011)

Joa so in etwa  
ach das ist lustig ,immer aufen Bus hinten drauf ,laternen ,bushalte stellen etc pp :3
so in etwa wie die aktion bei "der welle"


----------



## Deanne (10. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Joa so in etwa
> ach das ist lustig ,immer aufen Bus hinten drauf ,laternen ,bushalte stellen etc pp :3
> so in etwa wie die aktion bei "der welle"



Ich finde das auch nicht sehr lustig. Ich musste solche Sticker schon mehrfach von meinem Auto kratzen und mich regt sowas tierisch auf. Und an der Haustür hatten wir den Scheiss auch schon. Du machst damit jemanden viel Arbeit.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2011)

Ich persönlich frage mich was genau der Zweck solcher Aktionen ist ?


----------



## Olliruh (10. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich persönlich frage mich was genau der Zweck solcher Aktionen ist ?



mh 200 Schalke Ultras Aufkleber hinterlassen meiner Meinung nach einen schönen Eindruck in der Stadt & ein gutes Gefühl bei den ganzen Schalke Fans in Hagen. Und als Schalke Fan braucht man auch mal wieder ein bischen aufmunterung Außerdem war das längst überfällig ,nachdem ich letzte Woche Samstag ca 50 Dortmund Aufkleber abknibbeln durfte ... 



 kenn ich ...
deswegen haben wir gesagt ,privat sachen sind tabu ,nur öffentliche sachen sind erlaubt...


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> *WoW Lost 600k Subscribers, down to 11.4M 4/5*



Wo haste denn das her?^^
(Nicht als "ololol alles lügen bizzard luv ya x3" flame verstehen )

Anonsten das Blizzard Subscribers verliert(auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich mehrfach wiederkommen :S) und mal ihren arsch hochkriegen müssen. 



> Heute mit 3 Kumpels in ganz Hagen über 200 GE Ultras & Nordkurven Aufkleber verklebt
> Das war ne epische Aktion :3
> 
> <3





> Ich persönlich frage mich was genau der Zweck solcher Aktionen ist ?



Die eigene Dummheit rumzeigen. 
Idioten kleben die Stadt voll und andere dürfen den Kinderkram wieder abkratzen.
Bin ja für ne epische Aktion 400 Kleber in seiner Wohnung mal sehen wie lustig er das findet. 

200 Davon natürlich an die Decke. :>


----------



## Legendary (10. Mai 2011)

Haha...da hab ich ja was losgetreten...aber im Ernst, das finde ich auch nicht sonderlich lustig, sonst hätt ich auch nix gesagt.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wo haste denn das her?^^



Mmo Champion... hab das irgendwie immernoch als Startseite und bin zu faul es auszumachen, manchmal schaue ich doch noch so kurz rein was so in WoW läuft auch wenns nichtmehr wirklich intressant ist. Ich für meinen Teil habe mit dem Spiel jetzt seit knapp 2 Monaten endgültig abgeschlossen 

Ich erinnere mich lieber noch an die guten Zeiten... für den Rest lasse ich das Geschichte sein. 5/5 für die Erinnerungen.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Volkszählung 4/5


Ich will auch gezählt werden!


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Volkszählung 4/5
> 
> 
> Ich will auch gezählt werden!



Dann mal die nen Schild schreib "ich bin die Nummer "X"" und lauf durch die Straßen!

*Besteht Pflicht zur Auskunft?*
Für alle ausgewählten Befragten besteht eine gesetzliche Auskunftspflicht. Wer sich weigert, daran teilzunehmen oder wer Fragen absichtlich falsch beantwortet, dem droht ein Bußgeld von mindestens 300 Euro.

Ick freu mir. -.-"
Wollen meine Daten haben dann sollen sie ihren Arsch auch herbewegen!

Daher 5 Punkte für Ironie!


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Mai 2011)

Gewitter! 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gewitter! 5/5



Fu will auch (

Pendulum mit vollem Bass 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Mai 2011)

das ich in 3 tagen und 1 monat meine karre kriege kans kaum noch aushalten 666/5 
http://imganuncios.mitula.net/peugeot_306_cabrio_93289518589164030.jpg nur halt in orange


----------



## Jordin (10. Mai 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das ich in 3 tagen und 1 monat meine karre kriege kans kaum noch aushalten 666/5



Hab' K*n*arre gelesen und wollte schon fragen, wo genau du wohnst... 

Ich freue mich darüber, dass ich mich verlesen habe 1/5


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gewitter! 5/5



Morgen bei uns warscheinlich. ^^ 3/5

Trotz allem Stress momentan das Gefühl zu haben, alles richtig zu machen 5/5


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Das ist wichtig - dann hast es nicht nur richtig, sondern auch noch gut gemacht!



Lob muss sein.


----------



## yves1993 (10. Mai 2011)

WIE GEIILLL DAS GEWITTER GRADE IST WOHOOO ORGASMUS FÜR DIE AUGEN OHREN UND VOR ALLEM DIE NASE!!! unbezahlbar/5
Das schönste an jedem Sommer. <3


----------



## Sabito (10. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> WIE GEIILLL DAS GEWITTER GRADE IST WOHOOO ORGASMUS FÜR DIE AUGEN OHREN UND VOR ALLEM DIE NASE!!! unbezahlbar/5
> Das schönste an jedem Sommer. <3



WILL AUCH!! Diese erdückende Hitze 5/5 *ironie*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2011)

Mit Freundinnen backen  
Es macht immer wieder spaß & ist super lecker *.* 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (11. Mai 2011)

Das mein Soundsystem wieder richtig geht und der Sub schön ballert 5/5 <3


----------



## yves1993 (11. Mai 2011)

Grund fürs PC Rauschen gefunden + beseitigt 5/5


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

am Balkon sitzen, gutes Buch lesen, Sonne und Hitze genießen und im Hintergrund Sportfreunde Stiller MTV Unplugged Live in New York.. 100/5


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Ein Vogelnest direkt vorm Dachfenster zu haben. Leider ist es ein klitzeklein wenig zu hoch, um reinschauen zu können. Aber Mamavogel und Papavogel schaffen ordentlich zu futtern ran 

4/5


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2011)

Miniventilator 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (12. Mai 2011)

16 Stunden... <3

5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2011)

16 Sunden schlafen? Liebe machen? Pudding essen?


----------



## Dominau (12. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Miniventilator 5/5



Ich hab 2 Große hier 

Die ersten beiden Stunden Sport entfallen 4/5
Habs natürlich erster heute Morgen erfahren :<


----------



## schneemaus (12. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 16 Sunden schlafen? Liebe machen? Pudding essen?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt.

Lecker Eiskaffee 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (12. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 16 Sunden schlafen? Liebe machen? Pudding essen?



Jetzt in 2 Stunden... und nein dann ist Children of Bodom Konzert <3 immernoch 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Mai 2011)

5 km joggen klappt schon wieder ordentlich 4/5


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> 5 km joggen klappt schon wieder ordentlich 4/5



Mehr Jogger braucht das Land! 
Wir sollten einen buffed Jogger Club gründen. Diese Idee: 3/5

Die Tage mal wieder die Dr. Psycho Staffeln auf DVD reinziehen. 2/5

Hoffentlich bald mal der lang erhoffte Regenschauer 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (12. Mai 2011)

Bald ein Tunnel 5/5, ewig drüber nachgedacht bis ich mich dazu entschlossen habe


----------



## MrBrownie (12. Mai 2011)

Endlich wieder kurze Haare 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2011)

*hust* Tunnel sind Mainstream 

Keckse 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Bald ein Tunnel 5/5, ewig drüber nachgedacht bis ich mich dazu entschlossen habe



Will auch, aber ich höre dann immer den Spruch meiner Mutter "mein Sohn, sowas ist in der Berufswelt nicht förderlich!". :/

Ein Tattoo lass ich mir aber trotzdem stechen, im Sommer


----------



## MrBrownie (13. Mai 2011)

Wochenende 5/5 highlight der woche


----------



## Manaori (13. Mai 2011)

Gerade von ner Freundin die Einladung für Tanz der Vampire zu Pfingsten in Wien gekriegt *-* 5/5


----------



## Dweencore (13. Mai 2011)

Dass ich morgen eine xbox bekomme 3/5


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

noch 2ma schlafen, dann auf zur sommersportwoche 100/5


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

gleich läuft Pulp Fiction 10/5


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Schönen Abend gehabt, abseits vom ganzen Lernen 5/5
Morgen warscheinlich auch 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2011)

Heute schöner Abend 4/5 

Referat-Vorbereitungen gehen voran 5/5

Lernen klappt auch immer besser 5/5

Meine innere Gelassenheit 10000/5


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Von 20:15 bis 0:50 ne volle Ladung _*SIMPSONS <3/5*_


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lernen klappt auch immer besser 5/5
> 
> Meine innere Gelassenheit 10000/5



*seufz* Ich beneide dich. Ich lese jeden Tag eine Stunde für mein Fach, aber irgendwie würd ich gerne mehr draus machen. Lese aber auch immerhin sehr viel in entsprechenden Foren.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Will auch, aber ich höre dann immer den Spruch meiner Mutter "mein Sohn, sowas ist in der Berufswelt nicht förderlich!". :/



Bei uns gibts soviele die diese Teile haben.. Und fast jeder von denen hat einen Beruf 

Montag Italien 5/5


----------



## ADLER78 (14. Mai 2011)

- dass mein Sohn auch ohne die "absolut unumgängliche Logopädie" perfekt sprechen gelernt hat :-b 5/5
- den ersten grünen Ministerpräsidenten 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (15. Mai 2011)

Beinfreiheit 3/5


----------



## Terrascream (15. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Will auch, aber ich höre dann immer den Spruch meiner Mutter "mein Sohn, sowas ist in der Berufswelt nicht förderlich!". :/
> 
> Ein Tattoo lass ich mir aber trotzdem stechen, im Sommer



Mainstream hin oder her, ich bin's mir schon ewig am überlegen, also ist es ok :>

Meine Mutter ist auch nicht sonderlich begeistert von, aber naja was solls 

Neue Trancemetalband gefunden 5/5


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> *seufz* Ich beneide dich. Ich lese jeden Tag eine Stunde für mein Fach, aber irgendwie würd ich gerne mehr draus machen. Lese aber auch immerhin sehr viel in entsprechenden Foren.



Ich versuch immer so 1-2 Stunden das Zeug zu üben, was ich brauche.
Ist aber zum Glück nicht stures Auswendiglernen, das liegt mir nämlich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2011)

Grad 2 Austin Powers gesehen *o* 
Einfach geil der Kerl 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Mai 2011)

Aufs Klo gehen, mit den Gedanken woanners, anfangen und sich dann fragen, ob man denn noch genug Klopapier hat  ;D

"erschreckter Blick nach Rechts" ---> Ahhh genug    xD  

5/5


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2011)

Boah, 20 Minuten in Stadt und Feldweg radeln (mit etwas Tempo natürlich), ist anstrengender als 6km langsam laufen 
Aber es bringt Adrenalinschübe und der Kopf ist frei.  4/5

Wenn die Woche rum ist 5/5, dann ist die hälfte der Fachabi-Prüfungen überstanden.


----------



## tonygt (15. Mai 2011)

Heute extreme schöne Bike Tour, mit vielen Trails gefahren, waren zwar nur 50km dafür aber mit 1000m Höhenmetern 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

*  Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?

Dass ich gerade als ich meinen Schulranzen für morgen packen wollte einen Brownie gefunden habe den ich eigtl am Freitag essen wollte und der jetzt noch gut ist, lecker!! <3 5/5
*


----------



## Shenoz (15. Mai 2011)

DORTMUUUUUUND, MEISTER ! ICH GEH MIT DIR WOHIN DU WILLST ! 887252546 / 5


----------



## Tilbie (16. Mai 2011)

Deutsch-Prüfung überlebt 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Enter Shikari Live from Planeth Earth CD+DVD Limited Edition bestellt... 100/100. Leider kommt es erst am 11. Juli ;/


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2011)

Heute die ersten 5 Stunden frei gehabt & für Morgen keine Hausis auf 5/5
Double Kickflip über Board gestanden FUCK YEAH/5


----------



## Terrascream (16. Mai 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Enter Shikari Live from Planeth Earth CD+DVD Limited Edition bestellt... 100/100. Leider kommt es erst am 11. Juli ;/



WO hast du das bestellt? :O Es ist genial...

Das die Arbeit die wir geschrieben haben easy war 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> WO hast du das bestellt? :O Es ist genial...



Auf der Homepage von denen, man braucht aber PayPal bzw ne Kreditkarte.


----------



## Edou (17. Mai 2011)

Fozzy hat mir auf Twitter viel glück für die Deutschprüfung gewünscht! 666/5
Fozzy folgt mir auf Twitter 11532684477557813/5

Nein, ich bin kein Twitter suchtie, fuer Infos und ab und zu Sinnloses geposte aber Nett.


----------



## tonygt (17. Mai 2011)

Wer ist den Fozzy ?


----------



## Sabito (17. Mai 2011)

3 von 4 bestellten Spielen sind angekommen, weil es nur 3 sind 4/5^^


----------



## Konov (17. Mai 2011)

Gutes Essen gekocht 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch genug Kohle auffem Konto um mir was schönes bei Amazon zu bestellen  3/5


----------



## Edou (17. Mai 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wer ist den Fozzy ?



Neben Helloween meine Lieblingsband. 
Vom Wrestler Chris Jericho (einer meiner Favs) und Rich Ward gegründet (Der Spielt/e bei auch bei Stuck Mojo [Rap Metal]sind aber nicht mein fall)

Heavy Metal und so.


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2011)

Floppydrive und seine "Schlampen" <3
4/5


----------



## floppydrive (17. Mai 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Floppydrive und seine "Schlampen" <3
> 4/5


Passend zum Thema, dein Benutzerbild 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (17. Mai 2011)

Floppys Antwort 4/5
Das ich endlich daheim bin 5/5


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Mai 2011)

Das die Möglichkeit besteht ohne Abitur Medizin zu studieren. <3

5/5

P.S Ich weiß es schon lange, aber spontan grade wieder eingefallen.


----------



## Sabito (18. Mai 2011)

Das heute das vierte der bestellten Spiele da ist 5/5^^


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das die Möglichkeit besteht ohne Abitur Medizin zu studieren. <3
> 
> 5/5



Das finde ich eher sehr bedenklich.
Wir haben hier einen durchschnittlichen NC von 1,1 für das Teil und in Niedersachsen kann man das ohne Abi studieren? Wo kommen wir eigentlich hin O_o


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

PC neu aufgesetzt, bisher funktioniert alles prima 4/5

Matheklausur überstanden - es war einfacher als ich dachte und der Lehrer hat mir sogar geholfen 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das finde ich eher sehr bedenklich.
> Wir haben hier einen durchschnittlichen NC von 1,1 für das Teil und in Niedersachsen kann man das ohne Abi studieren? Wo kommen wir eigentlich hin O_o



Die HZB brauchst du ja trotzdem denke ich mal. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das bei Medizin ist, aber man muss sicher seine Ausbildung in die Richtung abgeschlossen haben und sowas wie ne Techniker Fortbildung gemacht haben oder so - irgendwo muss die HZB ja herkommen.
Life Cycles 4/5.


----------



## EspCap (18. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die HZB brauchst du ja trotzdem denke ich mal. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das bei Medizin ist, aber man muss sicher seine Ausbildung in die Richtung abgeschlossen haben und sowas wie ne Techniker Fortbildung gemacht haben oder so - irgendwo muss die HZB ja herkommen.



So wie ich ich das beim googeln gelesen habe, reichen 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung für die Zulassung. Berufserfahrung als Arzthelferin z.B. Und da komme ich mir doch leicht verarscht vor. Wer das Studium schafft, der hätte auch ein Abi geschafft. Und für die, die es nicht schaffen ist das eine reine Verschwendung von Studienplätzen...


----------



## zoizz (18. Mai 2011)

Chef im Urlaub 6/5

Stellvertreter morgen ausser Haus (Gericht) 10/5 !!


----------



## Perkone (19. Mai 2011)

Grad nen PC um 1500 Euro verkauft 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (19. Mai 2011)

Mathe Prüfung vorbei 2/5. War eig. ganz einfach.
Nur noch Englisch Prüfung am montag 3/5.


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Mathe Prüfung vorbei 2/5. War eig. ganz einfach.
> Nur noch Englisch Prüfung am montag 3/5.



Willkommen im Club. ^^

Nächste Woche allerdings noch 3 Prüfungen bei mir: DE, EN und Geschichte.


----------



## floppydrive (19. Mai 2011)

Epic Win App kommt für Android 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> So wie ich ich das beim googeln gelesen habe, reichen 3 Jahre Berufserfahrung für die Zulassung. Berufserfahrung als Arzthelferin z.B. Und da komme ich mir doch leicht verarscht vor. Wer das Studium schafft, der hätte auch ein Abi geschafft. Und für die, die es nicht schaffen ist das eine reine Verschwendung von Studienplätzen...



Da ist was dran, oha.

UKF 5/5.


----------



## MrBlaki (19. Mai 2011)

Auf das Intel Firday Night Game in Köln nächste Woche 5/5!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

neuer Enter Shikari Song... 5/5. gänsehaut pur


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein verlängertes Wochenende: 3/5
Alan Wake für XBox ist heute angekommen: 1/5
Enslaved für XBox ist heute angekommen: 2/5
L.A. Noir für XBox ist heute angekommen: 4/5
In Berlin hats gerade ordentlich geregnet: 3/5

Und das gehört eigentlich in den "Aufgeregt"-Thread:

Ich weiß nicht, welches der drei Games ich zocken soll: 3/5 xD


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2011)

Freut sich über all die schönen Lieder die Sh1k4ri mir geschickt hat :3 
5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2011)

Tag überstanden, Referat gehalten, Klausur zurückbekommen, alles top. Guter Tag.  4/5

Und ebenso freu auf das Wochenende. Auch wenn es ein lernintensives werden wird. 5/5


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

einfach nur auf das kommende wochenende 5/5


----------



## Jordin (19. Mai 2011)

YAY! über Platz 21! 
Go Jordin - Go Jordin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bowchickawowow/5


----------



## Deanne (20. Mai 2011)

5/5: Nur noch 200 Gramm bis zu meinem Wunschgewicht.
5/5: Gleich Klausureinsicht und ich darf einen Blick auf meine 1,3 werfen.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2011)

Das bald Wochenende ist 5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Nur noch 200 Gramm bis zu meinem Wunschgewicht.
> 5/5: Gleich Klausureinsicht und ich darf einen Blick auf meine 1,3 werfen.



Glückwunsch zur Note und Wunschgewicht, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, wieso jemand Letzteres so genau überprüft, wenn er/sie nicht gerade Leistungssportler ist. ^^


----------



## Deanne (20. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Note und Wunschgewicht, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, wieso jemand Letzteres so genau überprüft, wenn er/sie nicht gerade Leistungssportler ist. ^^



Frauen halt. Ich habe mich seit Monaten nicht gewogen, vernünftig gegessen und viel getrunken. Und weil meine Hosen langsam locker werden, wollte ich mal nachgucken.


----------



## Soramac (20. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das bald Wochenende ist 5/5



/sign


----------



## Saalia (20. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Frauen halt. Ich habe mich seit Monaten nicht gewogen, vernünftig gegessen und viel getrunken. Und weil meine Hosen langsam locker werden, wollte ich mal nachgucken.



ich handel da nach dem prinzip: passt die hosengröße noch, brauch ich mich auch nicht wiegen 

schließe mich meinen vorrednern an: 4 Stund bis wochenende


----------



## Dominau (20. Mai 2011)

Grad aus Italien zurück. Ist schön wieder zuhause zu sein 
5/5


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

wieder von der Sommersportwoche zurück, tja Home Sweet Home^^

aber war ne geile Woche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2011)

morgen Friseur 3/5
danach zu meiner Besten 5555/5
danach mit ihr zum Handball 4/5..
danach nach Hause, fertig machen und bisschen Feiern gehen ... 123/5


----------



## mastergamer (20. Mai 2011)

Morgen Kino. 3/5


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

Stange Kippen aus der Schweiz 5/5
Nächste Woche 2 Stangen Kippen aus der Schweiz 5/5 *g*


----------



## Berserkius (21. Mai 2011)

Spiele gerade The Witcher 1 wegen den Savegames 5/5^^
Nächsten Monat mir The Witcher 2 zuleg ( kann es kaum erwarten ) 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Seit geraumer Zeit Gewittergrollen hier in der Gegend.

Möge die Sintflut kommen! 5/5


----------



## Jester (21. Mai 2011)

Welt geht doch nicht unter 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Welt geht doch nicht unter 5/5



 Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst.


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

grillen 4/5


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Welt geht doch nicht unter 5/5






Konov schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst.



Verdammt, und ich hab mich so aufs Post Rapture Looting gefreut.


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Grad aus Italien zurück. Ist schön wieder zuhause zu sein
> 5/5



DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMINAU IST ZU HAUSE! PARTEY!111 5/5 Welcome Back, Coxe.....ich meine Dominauer!

Worüber ich mich sonst freue: Supernatural hatte ein geniales Staffelfinale 2/5! 
Dass es jetzt aber erst im Herbst rum weitergeht, glaub ich. Oder waren da die Dreharbeiten? Egal, beides ist "toll" -666/5


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Bei einem Gewinnspiel zu Darkspore gewonnen 5/5 ^^
Maus (Logitech Mx518, super Teil nur dann hab ich sie 2 mal xD), T-Shirt, Mousepad und Plasmakugel kommen nächste Woche <3 


@Edou redest du von der 6ten Staffel? 
Ich muss auch mal wieder weiterschauen -.- Komme aber nie dazu muss in der Woche zu lange arbeiten und am Wochenende sind immer so viele schöne Livestreams von der esl <3


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> @Edou redest du von der 6ten Staffel?
> Ich muss auch mal wieder weiterschauen -.- Komme aber nie dazu muss in der Woche zu lange arbeiten und am Wochenende sind immer so viele schöne Livestreams von der esl <3



Ja, vom Staffelfinale der 6ten Staffel. =) 
Jetzt heißt es auf die 7th zu warten. =(

Vorallem schau ich die Staffel im Original. Bisschen mehr Mitdenken und die original Synchro ist deutlich besser. =)


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja, vom Staffelfinale der 6ten Staffel. =)
> Jetzt heißt es auf die 7th zu warten. =(
> 
> Vorallem schau ich die Staffel im Original. Bisschen mehr Mitdenken und die original Synchro ist deutlich besser. =)




Ja finde ich auch...als ich die Orginalstimmen das erste mal hörte dachte ich mir auch direkt das es viel besser ist ^^ seid dem schau ich nurnoch English mit deutschem Untertitel


----------



## Edou (21. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch...als ich die Orginalstimmen das erste mal hörte dachte ich mir auch direkt das es viel besser ist ^^ seid dem schau ich nurnoch English mit deutschem Untertitel


Nicht nur weil es sich besser anhört. In der Schule nutze ich davon. Ich schlage Wörter nach die mir nicht bekannt sind, rede dann mehr oder weniger im Akzent (also die Aussprachen, nicht unbedingt Dialekt  ) und lerne einfach. Zumal A) Englisch mein Liebglings Schulfach ist und  Englisch toll ist. :O

/Edit BLAU UND WEIß EIN LEBEN LANG, FC SCHALKE 04! 1:0 Draxler!!111 5/5


----------



## MrBlaki (21. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nicht nur weil es sich besser anhört. In der Schule nutze ich davon. Ich schlage Wörter nach die mir nicht bekannt sind, rede dann mehr oder weniger im Akzent (also die Aussprachen, nicht unbedingt Dialekt  ) und lerne einfach. Zumal A) Englisch mein Liebglings Schulfach ist und  Englisch toll ist. :O
> 
> /Edit BLAU UND WEIß EIN LEBEN LANG, FC SCHALKE 04! 1:0 Draxler!!111 5/5




Zu deinem Edit kann ich nur sagen das ich mich auf Mittwoch freue, wenn ich meinen Arbeitskollege sehe. Er ist Duisburg Fan xD Ihn auszulachen wird Spass machen 30/5 ^^
Das beste daran ist aber das ich kein Fussball Fan bin


----------



## Lakor (21. Mai 2011)

POKALSIEGER! 0:5 - 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2011)

Keinen Kater zu haben... Unendlich/5


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Gutes Wetter. 5/5
Mal sehen, wielange es hält.

Wenn die Woche rum ist 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Mai 2011)

SCHALKE <3 6/5
seht ihr Bayern ,so wird das gemacht


----------



## Legendary (22. Mai 2011)

Die Bayern gewinnen auch oft genug, wir lassen den Sieg auch mal den anderen. :>

Das heute so ein schöner warmer Tag ist und ich die Ruhe genießen kann 4/5


----------



## Terrascream (22. Mai 2011)

Das die Telekom mir 25 Euro gut schreibt


----------



## Sabito (22. Mai 2011)

Dass gerade ein heftiger Sturm bei uns tobt und es wie aus Eimern schüttet 100/5


----------



## zoizz (22. Mai 2011)

Hier auch muhahahaha 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Mai 2011)

Bei mir auch! YEAH!!!5/5 

Nein, es hat aufgehört.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2011)

Hier hats die ganze Zeit gedonnert aber kein Tropfen. ^^

edit: @topic

Meine Deutsch LK Lehrerin hat mir geschrieben, wie toll meine Testanalyse geworden ist. Wooohoo


----------



## ADLER78 (22. Mai 2011)

gestern: das Superwetter beim Sommerfest.
heute: Grüne > CDU in Bremen.


----------



## Tilbie (23. Mai 2011)

Heute letzte Prüfung geschrieben 5/5


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2011)

Matheprüfung rum, beim Grundrechnen zumindest ned ganz abgekackt. Der2te teil war dann haerter, von 12 aufgaben 2 geloest. Hoffe wenigstens es wird besser als 4,7. Also: 4,7/5 *g


----------



## Terrascream (24. Mai 2011)

Enter Sh1k4ri :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Mai 2011)

Unsere erste Provinz bei den Clan Wars von WoT gewonnen ;D


----------



## Tyro (25. Mai 2011)

Heute in der mündlichen Abiprüfung genau mein Wunschthema bekommen! 4/5
Endlich alle 4 Abiprüfungen (3 schriftliche + 1 mündliche) hinter mir! 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch @Vorposter 

Wochenende das Auto von Vaddern haben und damit O-Ton "machen können, was du willst" und deswegen zu meiner besten Freundin fahren -> 100/5
Freitag mit Vaddern in Fluch der Karibik 4 gehn - 3/5, leider nicht in 3D, weil er kein stereoskopisches Sehen hat und wir die Gefahr nicht eingehen möchten, dass er entweder alles verschwommen sieht oder gar Kopfschmerzen bekommt


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

Grad übelst lang laufen gewesen, völlig fertig aber wie neu geboren. 3/5
Leider macht mir momentan ansatzweise der Heuschnupfen wieder zu schaffen.

Einen ruhigen Abend verbringen. 5/5


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Bundesliga Finale 100/5
LOS SK Puntigamer Sturm Graz!!!!


----------



## Dominau (25. Mai 2011)

Noch 2 Tage Schule. JIHA! 
4/5


----------



## Neritia (26. Mai 2011)

meine diplomarbeitsbetreuerin sieht meine arbeit in der endphase 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

Endlich den Rubiks Cube gelöst !!!! 1000/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Mai 2011)

Endlich mit dem Großputz angefangen zu haben, war echt überfallig. 5/5!

Das Regal hab ich schon. Fehlen noch: Schreibtisch, Stühle, Betttisch, Küche, Bad und natürlich Böden. Ach und der Schrank. Nun muss ich aber erst mal einkaufen. Putzzeug usw. besorgen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Mai 2011)

Das ich zu 78% mein Auto zum langen Wochenende kriege 500/5 mein erstes auto ist es dan unbekannt/5


----------



## zoizz (26. Mai 2011)

erstes Auto ist immer richtig fett - gz


nur noch freitag überstehen 3/5


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2011)

*FETTES GEWITTER 1000000000000000000000000/5*


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2011)

Ferienjob wo ich richtig Geld verdiene
5/5


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

5/5: Nächste Woche kann ich endlich in meine neue Wohnung einziehen.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Nächste Woche kann ich endlich in meine neue Wohnung einziehen.



Hat sich immer so angehört, als wärste schon drin gewesen, was man so mitbekommen hat hier im Board. ^^
Hab ich wohl falsch verstanden, dann auf jedenfall Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der neuen Bude!

@topic

Aufs Laufen gehen nachher 4/5


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hat sich immer so angehört, als wärste schon drin gewesen, was man so mitbekommen hat hier im Board. ^^



Ne, ne. Ich habe erst gestern meine Küche bekommen und Internet wird erst nächste Woche umgestellt. Ärger mit dem Eigentümer hatte ich trotzdem, da ich meine ganzen alten Sachen nicht unterbringen konnte, solange der Vormieter den Keller nicht leergeräumt hatte.


----------



## Sabito (28. Mai 2011)

Dass ich es mit einem kleinem Trick geschafft habe über Skype "Cann you feel the love tonight" zu singen 6/5 endlich hab ich es hinter mit^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Fable III durch 5/5


----------



## zoizz (28. Mai 2011)

endlich durchgerungen und sich eine SSD gekauft (60G.

4/5


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

Einen Beschissenen Bug in BFBC2.... -_-

Ich will meine Klasse auswählen, drück dannach auf "In die Schlacht bla" und dann merke ich "Ah falsche Klasse" just in dem moment, als ich es ändern möchte, stehe ich im Schlachtfeld und im Klassenauswahl menü. Jetzt kann ich, bis ich gekillt werde, nichtsmehr tun. -.- -5/5

Falscher Thread...argh. Also nen Minus vor die 5 halt. :<


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Einen Beschissenen Bug in BFBC2.... -_-
> 
> Ich will meine Klasse auswählen, drück dannach auf "In die Schlacht bla" und dann merke ich "Ah falsche Klasse" just in dem moment, als ich es ändern möchte, stehe ich im Schlachtfeld und im Klassenauswahl menü. Jetzt kann ich, bis ich gekillt werde, nichtsmehr tun. -.- 5/5



Und das freut dich?


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und das freut dich?


Falscher Thread....FFFFFFUUU -.-. Ich glaub heut ist nicht mein Tag.


----------



## Perkone (28. Mai 2011)

Dass ich grad seh, dass mein i7 860 bald 3 Jahre alt wird und trotzdem immernoch wie sau geht 3/5 Das heißt, nich so schnell aufrüsten ^^


----------



## Ogil (28. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Dass ich grad seh, dass mein i7 860 bald 3 Jahre alt wird und trotzdem immernoch wie sau geht 3/5 Das heißt, nich so schnell aufrüsten ^^



Der ist doch noch keine 2 Jahre aufm Markt  (Release Date September, 2009)

Btt: Dass ich ein langes Wochenende hab \o/ 4/5


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2011)

Fertig mit der Schule 5/5
Ne super Klasse zu haben 5/5
Heute mit fast der ganzen Stufe ab zum See 5/5

Super Tag!


----------



## Aldaria (30. Mai 2011)

Das ich noch keinen Sonnenbrand habe, bei soviel schönem Wetter. 5/5. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Mai 2011)

Morgen & Donnerstag Schulfrei *o* 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen & Donnerstag Schulfrei *o* 5/5



DO und FR schulfrei


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2011)

MOTTEN MOTTEN MOTTEN!!!!!1111

GOTT MISTVIECHER!

Fliegen in die Glühbirne rastendann total aus und fliegen mir ständig gegen das Gesicht wie dumm kann so ein Mistvieh bitte sein!?
Vorallem wenn ich schlafen will fliegen mir die Dinger ständig gegen das Gesicht...

Fenster zumachen geht auch nicht weil ich sonst drauf gehe. :S

Verdammt falscher Thread. 
Die Namen sind einfach zu identisch QQ


----------



## Terrascream (30. Mai 2011)

Bezahlter Urlaub (2 Wochen) 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> MOTTEN MOTTEN MOTTEN!!!!!1111
> 
> GOTT MISTVIECHER!
> 
> ...





Da hilft nur Paral Insekten Spray. Ich baller die Viecher gerne aus nem Meter Entfernung aus der Luft. ^^
Problem ist, sie kämpfen dann immer noch ne Minute mit dem Tod indem sie irgendwo auf dem Boden rumflattern, da muss man dann nochmal nachhelfen.  Oder gleich ignoriere, irgendwann verschwinden sie auch so wieder.


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag und Freitag keine Schule 4/5


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2011)

Hab jetzt Wochenende 4/5. :>


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> DO und FR schulfrei



übernehm ich mal


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> übernehm ich mal



Ich hab zwar am Donnerstag auch frei, aber am Freitag einen "Europatag", bei dem wir irgendeine unnötige Scheiße machen werden, und 3 Stunden länger als sonst bleiben "dürfen"...


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar am Donnerstag auch frei, aber am Freitag einen "Europatag", bei dem wir irgendeine unnötige Scheiße machen werden, und 3 Stunden länger als sonst bleiben "dürfen"...


Hats dich ja übel erwirscht, wir haben, zum Glück, nur "normalen" unterricht bis 12:20.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (30. Mai 2011)

trotz nullnummer in mathe abitur bekommen zu haben  6/5

dadurch auch endlich auf grammtik und satzbau scheißen zu können 4/5


----------



## zoizz (30. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schau eigentlich kein TV, aber bei Mick bin ich vorm Kasten!

5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Mai 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Fenster zumachen geht auch nicht weil ich sonst drauf gehe. :S



Insektengitter ?


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Mai 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Insektengitter ?



Frag mich nicht warum aber das hilft nicht...
Typisch altbau wahrscheinlich haben die Motten sich schon einen Ein/ausgang gegraben. QQ


----------



## The Reptil (31. Mai 2011)

ups das wahr der falsche ^^


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Wieso habt ihr alle Do und Fr Schulfrei? Hab ich mal wieder was verpasst?

Nicht dass es mich jucken würde weil ich eh die Woche hier Pfingstferien habe und das Wochenende nach den Ferien Mo und Di frei habe... trotzdem  Welche Feiertage sind das denn wieder? 


http://www.amazon.de/FlashForward-Die-komplette-Serie-DVDs/dp/B003ULY6RY/ref=lh_ni_t
geschenkt bekommen yaaa D 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag ist Vatertag (das sollte man wissen, ehrlich, das ist der wichtigste Feiertag in unserem Lande) und Freitag werden die meisten aufgrund eines Brückentags frei haben (wahrscheinlich weil die halbe Oberstufe sowieso nicht kommen würde).


----------



## Sabito (31. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag ist Himmelfahrt und Freitag ist Brückentag.
Das an den beiden Tagen frei ist 10/5^^


----------



## Rayon (31. Mai 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist Himmelfahrt und Freitag ist Brückentag.
> Das an den beiden Tagen frei ist 10/5^^



This. 5/5

Dass in 2 Wochen bei uns Pfingsten nur der Montag frei ist 1/5


----------



## Dracun (31. Mai 2011)

Das jetzt bald der Duke kommt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I love it 

100000/5


----------



## Terrascream (31. Mai 2011)

Das ich mir nach einem Jahr wieder den Deathnote Anime angucke & er mich wieder total in seinen Bann gezogen hat 5/5 <3
Light rulez <3


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

L ist viel toller  Aber Misa suckt.

Dass ich die Tage mal wieder feststellen durfte, wie toll mein Hund und wie schlecht andere Hunde erzogen sind - 5/5. Obwohl er mittlerweile fast nichts mehr hört, kann er doch per Pfiffe und Handzeichen noch mehr als die meisten anderen Hunde *freu*


----------



## Terrascream (31. Mai 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> L ist viel toller  Aber Misa suckt.
> 
> Dass ich die Tage mal wieder feststellen durfte, wie toll mein Hund und wie schlecht andere Hunde erzogen sind - 5/5. Obwohl er mittlerweile fast nichts mehr hört, kann er doch per Pfiffe und Handzeichen noch mehr als die meisten anderen Hunde *freu*



L ist auch cool ( Hat das beste Theme <3), ich mag nur Near + den Marshmallown da nicht..deswegen weigere ich mich die letzte Folge zu gucken...weil naja =////


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2011)

Near ist noch ganz in Ordnung, aber Marshmallow kann ich auch nicht leiden, find ich ganz furchtbar. Hast du die Realfilme gesehn? Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass ich sogar den Spin-Off mit L alleine gut fand. Aber vll sollten wir das in den Anime-Fan-Thread verlegen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Mai 2011)

Das mein Auto morgen nachmittag vor der tür steht für ein perfektes Wochenende wuhu 9999/5 its over 9000 ^^


----------



## LeWhopper (31. Mai 2011)

Mein Internet ist da. Mein Internet ist da. Mein Internet ist da. Mein Internet ist daaaaaaa^^ Endlich nie wieder mitm UMTS Stick surfen. 5/5


----------



## Lari (31. Mai 2011)

Das am Donnerstag das Bier und Weinfestival startet. Nachmittags um 16 Uhr total berömmelt an Bierständen rumgammeln: 5/5.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2011)

Darüber, dass Kachelmann doch freigesprochen wurde ^.^ 4/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Mai 2011)

Sonne 5/5


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist Vatertag (das sollte man wissen, ehrlich, das ist der wichtigste Feiertag in unserem Lande) und Freitag werden die meisten aufgrund eines Brückentags frei haben (wahrscheinlich weil die halbe Oberstufe sowieso nicht kommen würde).



Vatertag wohl nur in Deutschland... okee... und Brückentage gibts bei uns NIE... -.-


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Mai 2011)

Es regnet! 5/5


----------



## Aldaria (31. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Smartphone 5/5
Und das es nicht von Apple kommt 10/5


----------



## Rodem (31. Mai 2011)

Deutsch und Englisch Abi vorbei 5/5
Physik und Mathe Abi to go -1/5

ergibt im durchschnitt 2/5  ^^


----------



## iffs (31. Mai 2011)

nur noch zwei Lektionen Schule 3/5


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2011)

Rodem schrieb:


> Physik und Mathe Abi to go -1/5
> 
> ergibt im durchschnitt 2/5 ^^



Oh oh 

Nieselregen 1/5 - es soll bitte richtig regnen.


----------



## Gilbradur (31. Mai 2011)

Gestern meinen Abschluss gemacht: 5/5


----------



## Pastilo (31. Mai 2011)

Über das lange wochenende 5/5!!!

P.S L & Ryuk rulez


----------



## Jordin (31. Mai 2011)

Jordin VS Technik
1.........-.......0

5/5


----------



## Perkone (31. Mai 2011)

Morgen frei 5/5. Ausschlafen, endlich wieder mal^^


----------



## Alux (31. Mai 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Morgen frei 5/5. Ausschlafen, endlich wieder mal^^



männo warum hast du schon morgen frei?


----------



## Perkone (1. Juni 2011)

Weil ich cheffe gefragt hab ob ich heute frei haben kann, deswegen  Morgen Feiertag, dafür FR und SA arbeiten ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2011)

Ab morgen 4 Tage frei.  5/5


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juni 2011)

Jetzt langes Wochenende zu haben 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2011)

Windows 7 *-* 10/10


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2011)

gelungener Männerabend 5/5
Hangover 2 5/5


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Juni 2011)

Schön vollgefressen sein und youtube videos schauen  ;D   5/5


----------



## MasterXoX (2. Juni 2011)

Neuen Smiley gefunden zu haben

5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2011)

Gutes Wetter, perfekt um an den See zu gehn 
5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

neue Coldplay Single... 1000000/5 *-*


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2011)

Meinen Rechner mal wieder schön saubergemacht, ich liebe mein Baby. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass "selbst zusammenbauen", so eine Bindung herstellen kann.  4/5


----------



## Youngcaeser (3. Juni 2011)

nächste Woche Urlaub, schönes Wetter und The Witcher 2 5/5

das kann nur ne super Woche werden


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juni 2011)

Screaming Fields 2011 <3 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (3. Juni 2011)

Über den Start des Welcome Back-Angebotes. Zumindest in den USA - aber es geht los *yaaay* /5


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Über den Start des Welcome Back-Angebotes. Zumindest in den USA - aber es geht los *yaaay* /5


Geht in Deutschland auch schon!


Goldaccount...und ich lade mir gerade Ratchet and Clank und Burnout Paradise.




Zu genial das ganze.


----------



## Tilbie (3. Juni 2011)

Ich komm net in den Store rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2011)

Habe am 17.6 ein Vorstellungsgespräch in München und habe seit heute einen Anzug und die Schuhe. München, ich komme! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich komm net in den Store rein



Einfach weiter versuchen. Irgendwann geht es.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Einfach weiter versuchen. Irgendwann geht es.



Bei mir kommen auch dauernd Fehler auf, die aber, wenn ich nochmal draufklicke, weggehen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juni 2011)

Die Dummheit der Menschen.
Belustigend und Traurig zugleich. 

5/5

*Wie die Shanghai Daily berichtet, hat ein chinesischer Teenager seine rechte Niere für 22000 Yuan (ca. 2345 Euro) verkauft. Er wollte sich ein iPad 2 kaufen, konnte es sich aber nicht leisten. Ein Broker meldete sich danach bei ihm über das Internet und sagte, er könne ihm helfen, eine Niere für 20000 Yuan zu verkaufen. Am 28. April wurde seine Niere dann im No. 198 Hospital in Chenzhou City entfernt, der Junge bekam dafür 22000 Yuan.*

Niere gegen IPad2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2011)

Heute Bring me, Hurts, Coldplay und KoRn bei RaR .... 4444444/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Juni 2011)

5/5: Ich habe endlich ein süßes Kätzchen gefunden, das am Dienstag bei mir einzieht.
3/5: Gleich gibts eine leckere Portion fettige Pommes.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2011)

Morgen SOAD bei RaR *o* 5/5

Gestern zu "Wir sind das Ruhrgebiet" gemosht xDD 5/5


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2011)

Sonnenschein und Gewitter, wuhuuuuuu 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Juni 2011)

Seit über 16 Stunden keine Zigarette mehr!  5/5


----------



## Terrascream (4. Juni 2011)

Das ich eben Bring me the Horizon live gesehen habe (Tv^^) & die einfach so schlecht sind und ich weiterhaten kann 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Das ich eben Bring me the Horizon live gesehen habe (Tv^^) & die einfach so schlecht sind und ich weiterhaten kann 5/5



Dass Bring me the Horizon so affengeil waren und ich sie weiter mögen darf... 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (4. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass Bring me the Horizon so affengeil waren und ich sie weiter mögen darf... 5/5




Ich wusste das du das sagen wirst !:>

Regen 5/5 *_*


----------



## tonygt (5. Juni 2011)

Das ich nen Job gefunden hab und jetzt Geld verdienen kann für ein neues Bike 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Tickets fürs Area 4 *o* 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Heute SOAD LIVE !!!!! 222222/5 *_________*


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Wo guckst du ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Eins Plus.  gibt aber auch nen Livestream ... Klick (Auf der Seite isn Link zum Steam)

Zur Zeit läuft Volbeat, danach Simple Plan


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2011)

Danke <3
Du hast soeben meinen Arsch gerettet :3 

btt: 
Sh1k4ri 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (5. Juni 2011)

Danke shikari!!!
Mal wieder bist du mein Held^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

Dafür nicht  Ich befürchte aber, dass der Stream bei System of A Down zusammenbrechen wird... aber mal gucken.

B2T: Shikari-Karten da... 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2011)

NACH 5 JAHREN ENDLICH !!!! SYSTEM OF A DOWN !!!! 5777777777777777777777777777777777777777775/5


----------



## Terrascream (5. Juni 2011)

BYOB 8794261971290469321740935872650983746230462034793o067542/5

DANCING IN THE DESERT!!!!!!!!!! Blowing up the sunshine!!!!<3333333333


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2011)

SOAD war episch 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juni 2011)

1 inner Mündlichen Prüfung /5
nächsten 2 Tage frei /5
Schuhljahr gelaufen /5
Deswegen gute laune /5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juni 2011)

Seit einer Stunde heftiger Platzregen und abartiges Gewitter. Hier knallt und kracht es überall. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (6. Juni 2011)

Dass demnächst mein nächster Asien-Trip startet: EverybodywasKungFufighting/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Seit einer Stunde heftiger Platzregen und abartiges Gewitter. Hier knallt und kracht es überall. 5/5



Dito!
Was für ein Feuerwerk. Es hat zeitweise so tief gedonnert, dass man hätte denken können, der Himmel stürzt ein. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Gewitter und Regen, ENDLICH !!!!! 5/5


----------



## Sabito (6. Juni 2011)

Kein Rege, kein Gewitter, aber dunkle Wolken, ist schonmal ein anfang 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2011)

Die ersten Spielszenen aus MW3... 10/5. Unglaublich...
Minecraft für die Xbox 360... 0/5 <.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte einen sehr verwirrenden und irgendwie auch tragischen Traum der doch noch verwirrenderweise meinem realen ich als sehr sehr angenehm vorgekommen ist 1/5


----------



## Winipek (7. Juni 2011)

Das mein Kater wieder da ist  10/5


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Das mein Kater wieder da ist 10/5



Manche Leute freuen sich nicht wenn sie wieder eine Kater haben


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2011)

gestern gezählt worden - ich gehöhre zu 10% juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## Reflox (7. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7tyMeLvB9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


5/5


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

Waaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhichfreumichsomegadollkannabernichtsagenwasesist!!!!11111einself



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Sabito (7. Juni 2011)

Ich habe bald Geburtstag (naja wer ein Vierteljahr als bald ansieht^^) 5/5


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Waaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhichfreumichsomegadollkannabernichtsagenwasesist!!!!11111einself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was komisches geraucht? ^^


----------



## Sabito (8. Juni 2011)

Regen 10/5
Das ich klitschnass bin 10/5
Das wir heute 8 Leute in Französisch waren 3/5
Das es windig ist 10/5
Das 15°C sind 10/5


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Regen 10/5
> Das ich klitschnass bin 10/5
> Das wir heute 8 Leute in Französisch waren 3/5
> Das es windig ist 10/5
> Das 15°C sind 10/5



Sei doch froh ich hab hier stickige 24°C in meinem Zimmer.


----------



## Sabito (8. Juni 2011)

Tu ich doch, sonst würde es nicht im "Wörüber freut ihr euch zu RICHTIG"-Thread stehen.


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Tu ich doch, sonst würde es nicht im "Wörüber freut ihr euch zu RICHTIG"-Thread stehen.



Grr ständig verwechsel ich diese verdammten Threads. :S

Dann freue ich mich das du mich aufgeklärt hast.
(spontan fällt mir nichts anderes ein )


EDIT: http://de.playstatio...rbeitstitel%29/

Verdammt!
Was für eine Grafik. oO

*CPU: *
 ARM® CortexTM-A9-Core (4-Core)
*GPU: *
 SGX543MP4+


Nicht schlecht auch wenn ich mit dem GPU nichts anfangen kann. xP
Hoffe die wird nicht so wie bestimmte Apple Artikel total überteuert für 700-xxxx &#8364; :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Praktikums-Zusage für den September 10/5


----------



## Apuh (9. Juni 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Das morgen Duke Nukem Forever auf dem Markt ist![/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]10/5[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"][/font]


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Apuh schrieb:


> Das morgen Duke Nukem Forever auf dem Markt ist!
> 10/5



Verdammt, du hast Recht!


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Apuh schrieb:


> Das morgen Duke Nukem Forever auf dem Markt ist!
> 10/5



!


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Juni 2011)

mein media markt scheint da wohl nie wirklich was aufs releasedatum zugeben. zummindest hab ich da schon heute duke nukem für die ps3 kaufen können (nein keine vorbesteller  ) war schon bei wow: cata so das ich mir einen tag zuvor dort meine ce geholt habe (oh man, wie ichd as bereue >.<)

anyways: ich freu michd as ich bei media markt darksiders für 20 euro bekommen habe 4/5


----------



## Petersburg (9. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du bekommst nen Keks. ^^



10/10 *seinen Keks knabber*


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2011)

Ferienjob bei der Stadtverwaltung in Sicht. Das heißt, keine Schufterei im größten LKW-Montagewerk Europas. 5/5

Ich bin wieder im Aufwind!


----------



## zoizz (10. Juni 2011)

drei Tage frei 5/5


----------



## Lari (11. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr doch nach Renesse 5/5
Montagabend wieder nüchtern sein, knifflig knifflig


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juni 2011)

Bon Jovi - Konzert am Freitag am Dresden war geil 5/5
Lunatic mit Bonaparte am Samstag war auch geil 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juni 2011)

Einen extrem geilen Td Pass geworfen zuhaben 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ferienjob bei der Stadtverwaltung in Sicht. Das heißt, keine Schufterei im größten LKW-Montagewerk Europas. 5/5
> 
> Ich bin wieder im Aufwind!



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2011)

Dass ich endlich endlich zu Hause bin.... unendlich/5. Hamburgs Schienenersatzverkehr ist fürn A*sch, wenn dieser noch net mal fährt...


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juni 2011)

Dass die Mavericks die NBA gewonnen haben 5/5


----------



## Slayed (13. Juni 2011)

Ich war in Maaskantje (da wo New Kids gedreht wird) 
 ITS OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAAND!!!/5


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Juni 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> Ich war in Maaskantje (da wo New Kids gedreht wird)
> ITS OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAAND!!!/5



Und du wurdest nicht überfahren? :O


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dass die Mavericks die NBA gewonnen haben 5/5



!

Und das ich mir alleine deswegen wohl noch NBA 2k11 zulegen werde


----------



## Falathrim (13. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> !
> 
> Und das ich mir alleine deswegen wohl noch NBA 2k11 zulegen werde



*hüstel*
Jaaa, das hab ich mir auch "zugelegt" 
Kostet aber auch nicht viel, 8 Pfund auf amazon.co.uk


----------



## Slayed (13. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und du wurdest nicht überfahren? :O



Ne, ist eigentlich en recht friedliches Dorf, so kam es mir jedenfalls vor.
Hat auch laut Internet nur 1600 Einwohner (zwar immer noch mehr als mein Heimatort aber passt schon).

Da oben siehts aber wirklich genauso aus wie im Film *gg*.

Morgen Berufsschule und nur 2 Tage Arbeiten in der Woche 3/5


----------



## Sabito (14. Juni 2011)

Dass ich es geschafft habe wärend der Feier auszunüchtern 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

Dass Olli Last.fm hat... 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2011)

Mehehe c: 
Schon lange nur leider nutz ich es nicht so oft ,weil wegen nie Zeit  :// 

BTT : 
Neue Siggi 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2011)

Bei mir kommen auch 90% vom Ipod ^^

B2T: Im Sommer 2 Wochen nach Spanien... 100000000/5


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juni 2011)

Morgen fürs Hurricane einkaufen und Donnerstag hin Unendlich/5
Dementsprechend schon im Voraus:

Foo Fighters 5/5
Chemical Brothers 5/5
Arctic Monkey 5/5
My Chemical Romance 5/5 
Clueso 5/5 
The Hives 5/5
Gogol Bordello 5/5
Flogging Molly 5/5
The Wombats 5/5
Selig 5/5
Sum 41 8/5
William Fitzsimmons 5/5
Irie Révoltés 10/5
A-TRAK 5/5
Egotronic 10/5
Frittenbude 5/5


----------



## Arasouane (15. Juni 2011)

Das Lächeln/Lachen meiner 3 monate alten Tochter. IMBA


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Heidepark 5/5.

Limit ist zwar immerwieder enttäuschend aber Collossus haut das wieder raus. Hihih.


----------



## orkman (15. Juni 2011)

dass meine examen gleich vorbei sind und dass ich in den ferien 2 wochen in der internen medizin und infektionen taetig sein darf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Morgen fürs Hurricane einkaufen und Donnerstag hin Unendlich/5
> Dementsprechend schon im Voraus:
> 
> Foo Fighters 5/5
> ...




Müsste ich nicht arbeiten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War letztes Jahr da, aber dieses Jahr sind die Headliner noch besser *-*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Juni 2011)

Gleich Stammtisch!


----------



## Dominau (15. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Egotronic 10/5
> Frittenbude 5/5


Gaaawd. Auch hin will 

Vorfreude auf Wacken 5/5
Demnächst Geburtstag von einem guten Freund 3/5
Hoffentlich bald wieder Gesund sein 5/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Juni 2011)

Das ich mich nicht mehr um die ZAPs sorgen muss, da ich heute die letzte geschrieben habe. 4/5


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Dominaus' Avatar 3/5. 
Nice!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2011)

im August Rockspecktakel aufn Hamburger Rathausplatz ... mit Caliban 5/5  (das alles auch noch kostenlos )


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Juni 2011)

Ich wurde mal wieder in meiner Annahme bestätigt dass ein handgeschriebener Text einfach immer besser wird als ein getippter 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2011)

Non-Stop NYAN CAT 5/5 xD

Edit: http://nyan.cat/


----------



## iShock (16. Juni 2011)

UK Tourdaten für Enter Shikari sind endlich raus 4/5

und nächste Woche dann bestellen 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (16. Juni 2011)

Jetzt einen Block Unterricht und dann erst die 8. Stunde zu haben 2/5


----------



## Tyro (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mein Abi in der Tasche, heute meine Noten bekommen!  unendlich/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ByN33Q5FXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fauzi (16. Juni 2011)

17:00 Feierabend + Wochenende + Ferienbeginn 100000000000000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

dass ich endlich wieder ins Buffed.Forum komme... 100000/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Juni 2011)

Am Montag gehts mim powi Kurs nach Nürnberg 4/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Juni 2011)

Kontrollbesuch beim zahnarzt: alles in ordnung 4/5


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2011)

Bald Sommerferien 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2011)

Geschichtsklausur gerockt 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2011)

Das Finale von Scrubs... 999999/5. Immer wieder schön


----------



## Valdrasiala (17. Juni 2011)

Gleich ist WOCHENENDÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ *jippie*
5/5


----------



## Manaori (17. Juni 2011)

Tanz der Vampire im Ronacher gesehen zu haben *____* Einfach nur HAMMERgeil.. 
Kann immer noch nicht aufhören, den Soundtrack zu hören. 1000000000000000000/5


----------



## Tilbie (17. Juni 2011)

Sonntag Italien 5/5


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2011)

5/5: Gestern einen tollen Tag mit einer guten Freundin gehabt, gut gegessen und viel gelacht.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich alles doof aber mir gehts trotzdem gut 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Juni 2011)

Schönes, kühles Wetter


----------



## painschkes (18. Juni 2011)

_- Professor Layton-Spiele für mich entdeckt :-)_


----------



## Jordin (18. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wngyXhTx4pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 *
+
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
=
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

PC-Ecke neu aufgebaut, habe jetzt bessere Lüftung über mein Fenster, weil ich es endlich weit öffnen kann. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2011)

Scary Movie 4 5/5
Scary Movie 3 5/5
Scary Movie 2 5/5


----------



## Rhilla (19. Juni 2011)

ich kann euch genau sagen worüber ich mich freue :für die geilste woche überhaupt ,ich wohne in so einem verdammten getho ,wo immer partys bis 6-7 gefeiert werden , wo man schlaftabletten nehmen muß um etwa schlafen zu können bin auch arbeitslos .und wisst ihr was mir die woche passiert ist ?meine frau darf ab dem 30sten ausbildung machen ,wir haben neue wohnung gefunden wo wir bald umziehen kann wo meine kinder auch endlich in ruhe schlafen können ,und jetzt kommt der hammer schlecht hin ,ich habe arbeit bei VW bekommen und die zahlen für den anfang 15 euro die stunde,ich hab tränen im augen vor glück ,ich werde bald meine miete endlich selbst bezahlen können ,und von dem verdammten pack was hier so wohnt lass ich mir es nicht kaputt machen ,werde so lange bei meiner mutter pennen gehen bis wir umgezogen sind ,will da ,bei der arbeit nicht als halbleiche auftauchen sonst kann ich es gleich vergessen(wohnungskündigung leider 3 monate)Also ich freu mich für die geilste woche meines lebens ,wünsche euch allen dass ihr auch so viel glück habt wie ich die woche


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> ich kann euch genau sagen worüber ich mich freue :für die geilste woche überhaupt ,ich wohne in so einem verdammten getho ,wo immer partys bis 6-7 gefeiert werden , wo man schlaftabletten nehmen muß um etwa schlafen zu können bin auch arbeitslos .und wisst ihr was mir die woche passiert ist ?meine frau darf ab dem 30sten ausbildung machen ,wir haben neue wohnung gefunden wo wir bald umziehen kann wo meine kinder auch endlich in ruhe schlafen können ,und jetzt kommt der hammer schlecht hin ,ich habe arbeit bei VW bekommen und die zahlen für den anfang 15 euro die stunde,ich hab tränen im augen vor glück ,ich werde bald meine miete endlich selbst bezahlen können ,und von dem verdammten pack was hier so wohnt lass ich mir es nicht kaputt machen ,werde so lange bei meiner mutter pennen gehen bis wir umgezogen sind ,will da ,bei der arbeit nicht als halbleiche auftauchen sonst kann ich es gleich vergessen(wohnungskündigung leider 3 monate)Also ich freu mich für die geilste woche meines lebens ,wünsche euch allen dass ihr auch so viel glück habt wie ich die woche



Glückwunsch!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Juni 2011)

Rhilla schrieb:


> 15 euro die stunde



Wow Glückwunsch für den Anfang ist das tatsächlich ne Menge


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/5^^ und nicht übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es geht doch nichts über gute starcraft streams


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2011)

Zentralklausur Mathe : 3- 
10/5


----------



## Edou (20. Juni 2011)

ICH FAHR NACH BALINGEN ZU BANG YOUR HEAD, yihihihihihihi OVERNINETHOUSAND/5 

Und ich nutze Capslock, um zu beweisen, wie Cool ich doch bin.   

Hey, seite 100. 5/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juni 2011)

dreamhack finale  5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2011)

2 Stunden Schule ausgefallen heute abend. Früher zuhause, juhu  5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2011)

waow Oo
Overlord II für 2,25€ bei Steam...dagegen kann man sich nicht wehren 5/5


----------



## Jordin (21. Juni 2011)

Endlich von blöden Leuten weg und wieder zuhause 5/5
YAY!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

dass ich meine Freundin doch noch überreden konnte mit mir am Freitag Hangover 2 zu gucken... unbelivable/5


----------



## Alux (21. Juni 2011)

noch morgen Schule, dann 4 Tage frei, am Donnerstag ne fette Grillfete und grad früher schonmal Alk für die Fete gekauft... im Wert von 300&#8364;   
  zu-geil-um-gewertet-zu-werden/5


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> waow Oo
> Overlord II für 2,25€ bei Steam...dagegen kann man sich nicht wehren 5/5



Ich hatte es damals für 0.85 Euro gekauft. :>

bt:
Kornflakes yay! 5/5


----------



## Edou (21. Juni 2011)

15 & 16 Juli Bang your Head!!!111!!!11 Freu mich immernoch! OVERNINETHOUSAND/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte es damals für 0.85 Euro gekauft. :>
> 
> bt:
> Kornflakes yay! 5/5



Ich hab mir auch noch den ersten Teil für 1,25 gekauft 
Das ist schon fast geschenkt für so ein geiles Spiel


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2011)

das man beim steam support obwohl man es auf German gestellt hat 99% auf Englisch kriegt ... 2/5 bringt mich zum Lachen ergo Happy


----------



## Jordin (22. Juni 2011)

Regen, Gewitter, dunkel 5/5


----------



## orkman (22. Juni 2011)

dass ich endlich bioshock 1 durch hab


----------



## Sabito (22. Juni 2011)

Das ich die Wette gewonnen habe, einen Boss in weniger Trys zu besiegen als der/die Andere. 5/5^^


----------



## xandy (22. Juni 2011)

Morgen zum ersten Mal Paintball spielen 5/5


----------



## Perkone (22. Juni 2011)

Ab morgen bis Montag Urlaub 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Regen, Gewitter, dunkel 5/5



this + hagel ^^


----------



## tonygt (22. Juni 2011)

Das es heut Abend beim Biken so richtig matschig wird 3/5
Schlamschlacht INC


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juni 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das es heut Abend beim Biken so richtig matschig wird 3/5
> Schlamschlacht INC



So ists richtig!
Geilstes Wetter, auch zum Fußball und Hockey spielen <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juni 2011)

6 Wochen Ferien ab.... jetzt! 4/5


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2011)

Morgen M1-Festival.   
5/5


----------



## Ykon (22. Juni 2011)

BWR LK hinter mir! Besser als Sex, wenn man das letzte Wort geschrieben hat und der Leherin am Ende die 15 Seiten auf den Pult knallt

5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Juni 2011)

Ai Weiwei frei 3/5 damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Jordin (23. Juni 2011)

„GuttenPlag Wiki“ ist Grimme Online Adward-Gewinner 4/5


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2011)

Das heute Feiertag ist 5/5

Das ich morgen den Brückentag frei bekommen hab 6/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> „GuttenPlag Wiki" ist Grimme Online Adward-Gewinner 4/5



GameOne ist Grimme Online Award-Gewinner... 1999999999/5  

haben den Publikumspreis mit sagenhaften 80% der Stimmen gewonnen. 10% waren bestimmt von mir


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2011)

Gestern abend Vortrag und Test überstanden 5/5

Freitagabend schulfrei 5/5


----------



## Saalia (23. Juni 2011)

gestern mündliche abschlussprüfung mit 2 bestanden unendlich/5

heute erster arbeitstag an dem man gehaltstechnisch nur geringfügig ausgebeutet wird  5/5


----------



## schneemaus (23. Juni 2011)

WLAN auf meinem DS zum laufen bekommen 5/5
Endlich mal Mario Kart mit Leuten zocken, die es hoffentlich auch können. Sonst geht das nur mit meiner besten Freundin ^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2011)

Mit der Schule insegsamt 15.000 Schweizerfranken für Japan gesammelt. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

4/5: Samstag lecker essen gehen. Hatte in letzter Zeit wenig Appetit und muss mal wieder richtig zuschlagen.


----------



## quake3nostalgik (23. Juni 2011)

4/5 mit dem neuen Gabelstapler von meinem Dad über das Firmengelände düsen!


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juni 2011)

Quatsch Comedy Club, neue Staffel... <3 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Juni 2011)

Noch drei Wochen bis zu den Semesterferien... dann 4 Wochen arbeiten, eine Woche Kiew, vier Wochen zum Gericht und drei Wochen Hausarbeit. Bleiben noch zwei, drei Tage um die Ferien zu genießen. 3/5


----------



## Edou (24. Juni 2011)

Heut Abend mal wieder nen Old-School game namens "RL" auspacken und Zocken, yay!

Bowling spiel0rn heut Abend. 3/5


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

F.3.A.R. 5/5

Es ist nicht zu hart an Horror, sondern sehr schön mit der Atmosphäre gestaltet. 
Die Stimmung ist zwar ziemlich erdrückend, aber du wirst nicht gleich damit erwürgt .


----------



## Sabito (24. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> F.3.A.R.



Dass ich das bald habe 5/5^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> F.3.A.R. 5/5
> 
> Es ist nicht zu hart an Horror, sondern sehr schön mit der Atmosphäre gestaltet.
> Die Stimmung ist zwar ziemlich erdrückend, aber du wirst nicht gleich damit erwürgt .



Sorry grad für OT, aber ist es wirklich zu empfehlen ? Ich hab leider nicht sooo tolles drüber gelesen. Aber da ich Fan von 1 und 2 war weeß ick net >.<


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorry grad für OT, aber ist es wirklich zu empfehlen ? Ich hab leider nicht sooo tolles drüber gelesen. Aber da ich Fan von 1 und 2 war weeß ick net >.<



Also ich mags. Du hast nicht wie bei F.E.A.R 2 dazwischen irgendwelche FLauten wo gar nichts passiert, du wirst immer mit kämpfen oder so auf Zack gehalten.


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juni 2011)

Italien war toll 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Gestern in der Disco mind. Verzehrkarte verloren (56€ latzen bei Verlust) dann beim rausgehen der Kassiererin irgendeine Lügengeschichte erzählt & sie ganz lieb angeguckt & sie sagt : Ja du kannst gehen. 

---> Gestern nichts bezahlt (weder für Alk. als auch für die Verzehrkarte) 
10000/5


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gestern in der Disco mind. Verzehrkarte verloren (56€ latzen bei Verlust) dann beim rausgehen der Kassiererin irgendeine Lügengeschichte erzählt & sie ganz lieb angeguckt & sie sagt : Ja du kannst gehen.
> 
> ---> Gestern nichts bezahlt (weder für Alk. als auch für die Verzehrkarte)
> 10000/5



Wahahaha, das nenn ich mal Glück


----------



## Jordin (25. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gestern in der Disco mind. Verzehrkarte verloren (56€ latzen bei Verlust) dann beim rausgehen der Kassiererin irgendeine Lügengeschichte erzählt & sie ganz lieb angeguckt & sie sagt : Ja du kannst gehen.
> 
> ---> Gestern nichts bezahlt (weder für Alk. als auch für die Verzehrkarte)
> 10000/5



Frauen machen das immer so... 


Was glaubt ihr, warum wir soviel Geld für Klamotten und Schminke haben?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Frauen machen das immer so...



Frauen ,lassen sich einladen  
Ich glaube nicht das der Trick klappt wenn eine Frau an der Kasse sitzt 
(also als Frau)


----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das der Trick klappt wenn eine Frau an der Kasse sitzt
> (also als Frau)



Never. Frauen sind gegenüber ihren Geschlechtsgenossinnen ziemlich gnadenlos. Männer lassen einem gerne was durchgehen, selbst bei Verkehrskontrollen. :-)


----------



## Olliruh (25. Juni 2011)

Deswegen hat der Trick ja auch geklappt ich : Junge sie : (ältere) Frau mit Muttersyndrom 
trololo


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Wuhuuuu CD doch noch heute gekommen. Fuck the Rulez Amazon! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2011)

auf'n Kiez heute... 10/5.


----------



## Kontinuum (25. Juni 2011)

dass man im EA Store als Erwachsener trotzdem nur Spiele/Gametimecards nur zwischen 22 und 6 Uhr morgens kaufen darf.... Wollen die denn nichts verdienen? Und was ist mit Berufstätigen? o.O

35/5 .... -.-"


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2011)

Glaube da hat jemand das Thema verfehlt, zwischen was regt euch so richtig auf


----------



## Edou (25. Juni 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Glaube da hat jemand das Thema verfehlt, zwischen was regt euch so richtig auf



Wenn man Wütend ist, kann sowas passieren.  
Ist keine Schande, mir selbst schon passiert. :<


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juni 2011)

Dark Souls endlich vorbestellt *freu* 3/5


----------



## Skatero (26. Juni 2011)

Roger Waters The Wall live gesehen. War ziemlich cool. 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Juni 2011)

Habe auch überlegt hinzufliegen, aber dann doch nicht gemacht. Ich hör mir lieber die Musik an, als sie noch komplett waren . Ob jetzt ein alter Waters oder eine junge coverband die Lieder spielt, es klingt trotzdem geil.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2011)

Kater resistent 
5/5


----------



## Manaori (26. Juni 2011)

Gestern LInkin Park Konzert in MÜnchen  1000000000000000000000000000/5 War soooo hammergeil! Und auch die Guano Apes als Vorband - haben zwar stark nachgelassen im Vergleich zu früher meiner Meinung nahc, aber trotzdem, wooowXD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

nächste woche Bring me+ Architects Konzert 4/5


----------



## Raffzahl (27. Juni 2011)

Dass es bei mir nicht soo heiß wird wie bei den anderen (Höchste Temperatur laut Wetter.com 28° am Dienstag) 3/5


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2011)

Aus Facebook geloescht 100/5 


weil mir kommt's so langsam vor, dass die ganzen Frauen da.. Maenner sind. So Wechseljahre ..


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2011)

Dass ich diese Woche meinen zweiten Asien-Trip starte: Scharfe Gewürze/5


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (27. Juni 2011)

Dass ich Weihnachten in Paris mit meiner Freundin verbringe.  So richtig kitschig und romantisch. Uh ja.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2011)

TotallyNotASpy schrieb:


> Dass ich Weihnachten in Paris mit meiner Freundin verbringe.  So richtig kitschig und romantisch. Uh ja.


Na dann hoff ich dass es mit Euch bis Weihnachten hält, sonst wirds dann gar nix lustig in Paris.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. Juni 2011)

Heute richtig braun werden *_*


----------



## Edou (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die 4 in Mathe im Zeugnis....FICKJA,FICKJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. NE 4,2 IN DER PRUEGUNGYAAAAAAAAAAY

73737374746626161146637182949728997/5 
Und ja fuer mich is des ne leistung


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2011)

Hmm richtig Freude kommt zwar nicht auf - aber irgendwie Ruhe (wenigestens für ein paar Menschen),
da heute nun das Urteil zum Doppelmörder aus unserem "Städtchen" gesprochen wurde.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Die Sonne, die einen irgendwie direkt viel entspannter und freudiger durch den Tag gehen lässt, auch wenn ich schwitze wie ein Bulle. Aber WHO CARES??  5/5

Außerdem freue ich mich über die Gesichter der Leute, wenn man mit nem 30x40cm fetten Paket in der 45 Grad heißen Postfiliale in der Schlange steht, 50 Leute vor einem, man schwitzt wie SAU aber ich genieße es trotzdem.  4/5


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab die 4 in Mathe im Zeugnis....FICKJA,FICKJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. NE 4,2 IN DER PRUEGUNGYAAAAAAAAAAY
> 
> 73737374746626161146637182949728997/5
> Und ja fuer mich is des ne leistung



wtf ne 4 is doch ne ungenügende? o.O


----------



## Edou (27. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> wtf ne 4 is doch ne ungenügende? o.O



Ausreichend. Und dennoch, ist es für mich, da du A) Meine ganze Situation nicht kennst und  Ich in Mathe eh keine leuchte bin, eine wahre Leistung. =)


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> wtf ne 4 is doch ne ungenügende? o.O



Wo lebst du denn? 
4 ist zwar keine Krönung im Abizeugnis wenn man was studieren will, aber "ausreichend" immerhin doch.


----------



## Edou (27. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo lebst du denn?
> 4 ist zwar keine Krönung im Abizeugnis wenn man was studieren will, aber "ausreichend" immerhin doch.



Nur bin ich 1) Hauptschüler (leider, lag aber damals nicht wirklich an mir) 2) Persönliche Probleme und 3) Mehr Persönliche Probleme, welche mir es nicht "Erlaubten" die Schule zu besuchen(daher musste ich die 9te auch erneut durchstehen, zu viel Fehlzeit. Dieses Jahr ging es wenigstens), weswegen ich viele Fehlzeiten habe. Um es mal ein bisschen auf den Punkt zu bringen. Und da ist ne 2 in Englisch ne 3 in Deutsch und ne 4 in Mathe doch recht gut. >.<


----------



## tonygt (27. Juni 2011)

Immer davon abhängig was du nach der Schule machen willst, aber ich denke du solltest selbst am Besten wissen welche Noten du benötigst um das zu erreichen was du dir wünscht


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Nur bin ich 1) Hauptschüler (leider, lag aber damals nicht wirklich an mir) 2) Persönliche Probleme und 3) Mehr Persönliche Probleme, welche mir es nicht "Erlaubten" die Schule zu besuchen(daher musste ich die 9te auch erneut durchstehen, zu viel Fehlzeit. Dieses Jahr ging es wenigstens), weswegen ich viele Fehlzeiten habe. Um es mal ein bisschen auf den Punkt zu bringen. Und da ist ne 2 in Englisch ne 3 in Deutsch und ne 4 in Mathe doch recht gut. >.<



Jo, hört sich doch prima an.

Ich hab als Jugendlicher gar nix gelernt, entsprechend waren meine Noten. War auch ein Jahr auf dem Gymnasium, hatte dort dann aber nur 5en und 6en. ^^

Naja und heute hol ich mein Abi nach... hab momentan einen zweier Schnitt und möchte ihn noch verbessern. Vielleicht studiere ich dann Lehramt. (bin noch nicht sicher)


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Argh wollte eigtl net auf die Note selbst eingehen.... aber ihr habt es echt krass einfach in Deutschland was das Schulsystem angeht. o.O


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2011)

4 gewinnt !


----------



## Soramac (27. Juni 2011)

Yopp, so ging's mir auch. Ein Jahr auf dem Gymnasium, nur 5en und 6en geschrieben. Englisch 6 und nun bin ich der Beste von all meinen Freunden in Deutschland der am besten Englisch spricht, versteht und schreibt 

Aber die High School in compare zur Realschule in Deutschland.. woahh, da liegt ein ein grosser Unterschied.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Argh wollte eigtl net auf die Note selbst eingehen.... aber ihr habt es echt krass einfach in Deutschland was das Schulsystem angeht. o.O



Geht eigentlich, je nachdem was so die Ziele sind.
Ich bin irgendwie eher schlecht als recht durch die Schule getaumelt mein Leben lang, fürs Gymnasium hats aber irgendwie immer gereicht (Nur in der achten Klasse musste ich eine Ehrenrunde drehen). Eigentlich wars immer Minimalaufwand. In Mathe hatte ich konsequent Nachhilfe, aber ansonsten bin ich ohne größeren Aufwand zu meinem 2,9-Abi gekommen. Aber wirklich "einfach" ist das Schulsystem nicht. Wie man oben schon sieht, fällt man sobald man emotionale/familiäre/finanzielle Probleme hat schnell durch das Raster...ich glaube nicht, dass unser Schulsystem sich großartig von anderen Schulsystemen unterscheidet.


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

Mathe ist... naja, Mathe eben. Entweder man kann es oder nicht. Ich ziele im Abi auf 7-8 Punkte ab, aktuell stehe ich auf 6 (letzter Klausu geringfügig in den Sand gesetzt). Naja, es gibt ja auch noch andere Fächer.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: 13 Punkte in Bio LK Klausur die einen Schnitt von 7 Punkten hat - 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich, je nachdem was so die Ziele sind.
> Ich bin irgendwie eher schlecht als recht durch die Schule getaumelt mein Leben lang, fürs Gymnasium hats aber irgendwie immer gereicht (Nur in der achten Klasse musste ich eine Ehrenrunde drehen). Eigentlich wars immer Minimalaufwand. In Mathe hatte ich konsequent Nachhilfe, aber ansonsten bin ich ohne größeren Aufwand zu meinem 2,9-Abi gekommen. Aber wirklich "einfach" ist das Schulsystem nicht. Wie man oben schon sieht, fällt man sobald man emotionale/familiäre/finanzielle Probleme hat schnell durch das Raster...ich glaube nicht, dass unser Schulsystem sich großartig von anderen Schulsystemen unterscheidet.



*le dir Augen öffnen mit unser Schulsystem of Epic crap*

Also bei uns werden Prüfungen auf 60 Punkte bewertet. Unter 30 --> ungenügende --> Durchgefallen. Die Bewertungen kann man abgleichen, ne 1 bei Euch wäre ne 50-60 bei uns, ne 2 40-49 etc. ne 4 also 20-29 --> möp durchgerasselt.
Also wenn man mit 20ern noch bei Euch durchkommt... aiaiai. 

Abgesehen von diversen anderen Schwierigkeiten ist es bei uns so dass wir ALLE FÄCHER ausser Deutsch und Englisch auf FRANZÖSISCH haben. Mh ich kenn kein anderes Land ausser Luxemburg wo es so ne Scheisse gibt. 

Ich merke gerade a) Bissl zu sehr OT und b) wäre irgendwie was für den Bruderthread was regt euch auf...

Egal @ Topic: Ein leckeres Eis in der Abendsonne des Sommers genießen: unbezahlbar/5


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von diversen anderen Schwierigkeiten ist es bei uns so dass wir ALLE FÄCHER ausser Deutsch und Englisch auf FRANZÖSISCH haben. Mh ich kenn kein anderes Land ausser Luxemburg wo es so ne Scheisse gibt.



Frankreich?


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Nein Luxemburg. Quote lesen würde helfen :3

Ist ja die Verarsche dran. (Wieso das alles so ist hat sowieso viele Gründe auch politische...das hier ganz zu erklären würde ne ganze Seite in Anspruch nehmen...)

Für uns alles auf Deutsch zu haben wäre schon purer Luxus. Alles in seiner Muttersprache zu haben --> unvorstellbar. <_<


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juni 2011)

Das Problem unseres Schulsystems ist der Föderalismus.

Ich freue mich darüber das ich mir gleich ne Hose abschneide (also ne kurze' daraus mache) 2/5.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> *le dir Augen öffnen mit unser Schulsystem of Epic crap*
> 
> Also bei uns werden Prüfungen auf 60 Punkte bewertet. Unter 30 --> ungenügende --> Durchgefallen. Die Bewertungen kann man abgleichen, ne 1 bei Euch wäre ne 50-60 bei uns, ne 2 40-49 etc. ne 4 also 20-29 --> möp durchgerasselt.
> Also wenn man mit 20ern noch bei Euch durchkommt... aiaiai.



Bei uns sind 50% der erreichbaren Punkte 5 von 15 möglichen Punkten, also eine glatte 5  Es ist also anders gestaffelt als bei euch


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juni 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bei uns sind 50% der erreichbaren Punkte 5 von 15 möglichen Punkten, also eine glatte 5  Es ist also anders gestaffelt als bei euch



Mh ok. Hab nur von andern gehört dass es bei ihnen tatsächlich so ist dass bereits 2/6 ausreichen... oder da hat mir jem. Käse erzählt. Glauben soll man eigentlich nicht immer alles sofort aber hab das net nur von 1 Quelle und mit dem ganzen Bundesländer "Kram" ist das ja überall sowieso anders und pipapo... :x
Naja wie gesagt geht auch jetz zu sehr ins OT rein...

@ Topic: Gerade nen 20 Euro Schein in nem alten Portemonnaie von mir gefunden... die kommen gerade Recht...  4/5


----------



## EspCap (27. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nein Luxemburg. Quote lesen würde helfen :3





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]kenn *kein anderes Land ausser Luxemburg* wo es so ne Scheisse gibt.[/font]



Eigenen Text lesen würde helfen 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]mit dem ganzen Bundesländer "Kram" ist das ja überall sowieso anders und pipapo.[/font]



Die 15-Punkte Skala ist imo im ganzen Land für die Oberstufe üblich. Aber sind nicht erst 4 Punkte eine 5? Denn mit 5 Punkten hat man ja noch keinen Unterkurs. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da irre.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2011)

5 Punkte sind eine glatte 4 und somit kein Unterkurs. 4 Punkte = 4-, Unterkurs. Alles drunter natürlich auch. Zumindest ist das in der MSS (Mainzer Studienstufe, für RLP-Oberstüfler geltend) so. Weiß das so genau, weil ich mich in Mathe außer in einem Halbjahr immer noch auf 5 oder 6 Punkte retten konnte und nur ein einziges Mal 4 Punkte und somit nen Unterkurs hatte.

15 Punkte = 1+
14 = 1
13 = 1-
12 = 2+
11 = 2
10 = 2-
9 = 3+
8 = 3
7 = 3-
6 = 4+
5 = 4
----------------- Unterkurse
4 = 4-
3 = 5+
2 = 5
1 = 5-
0 = 6

1 = sehr gut
2 = gut
3 = befriedigend
4 = ausreichend
------------ ab hier gefährden die Noten die Versetzung bzw. sind Durchfallnoten in Prüfungen
5 = mangelhaft
6 = ungenügend


Soweit ich weiß, bekam man bei uns mit 60% richtigen Antworten eine 4, hatte also grade bestanden.


BTT: Dass ich in der hintersten Ecke Gott sei Dank noch Eiswürfelbeutel gefunden habe, ich wär sonst an den ganz heißen Tagen hier gestorben - 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eigenen Text lesen würde helfen
> 
> 
> 
> Die 15-Punkte Skala ist imo im ganzen Land für die Oberstufe üblich. Aber sind nicht erst 4 Punkte eine 5? Denn mit 5 Punkten hat man ja noch keinen Unterkurs. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da irre.



Ähm ich schlussfolgere mal daraus dass du wirklich nicht alles gelesen hast... das mit dem Satz "nirgendswo anders gibts so ne Scheisse" war klar darauf bezogen dass man in der Schule seinen Unterricht auf ner komplett anderen Sprache hat. Und nicht nur das sondern auch ne Fremdsprache die am schwersten ist. Ich wäre ja bereits zufrieden wenn alles auf Deutsch wäre... Ihr genießt ja alle den Luxus dass ihr eure Muttersprache überall nutzen könnt... <.< 

Und danke @ schneemaus dafür. Hatte ich doch Recht dass es bei Euch eigenltich einfacher ist wenn man alles prozentual sieht.
Bei uns beginnen die Unterkurse bei der Hälfte, bei Euch erst bei dem letzten Drittel... das ist ein saftiger Unterschied o.O


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Juni 2011)

Achja, die MSS, lange ists her. Und jetzt im Studium muss ich mich immer noch mit Punkten rumschlagen. Nur sinds 18 statt 15.

Hab einen Nebenjob für die Ferien sicher. 5/5


----------



## EspCap (28. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Und danke @ schneemaus dafür. Hatte ich doch Recht dass es bei Euch eigenltich einfacher ist wenn man alles prozentual sieht.
> Bei uns beginnen die Unterkurse bei der Hälfte, bei Euch erst bei dem letzten Drittel... das ist ein saftiger Unterschied o.O



Naja. Das hängt auch ganz stark mit der Punkteverteilung zusammen. Bei den meisten Lehrern hat man bei uns mit der Hälfte der Punkte auch einen Unterkurs. 

Mein Kommentar war übrigens aufs Französisch bezogen, aber ist ja auch egal.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar war übrigens aufs Französisch bezogen, aber ist ja auch egal.



Habe mich wohl zu schlecht ausgedrückt... hast es leider net verstanden.
Klar in Frankreich gibts Kurse auf französisch ist doch logisch.

Bei der ganzen Sache geht es aber darum dass wir in LUXEMBURG unsere Kurse auf FRANZÖSISCH haben. ( "Nirgends gibt es so eine Scheisse" war also auf den Fakt bezogen, dass es in keinem andern Land der Welt diese Situation gibt wo Schüler gezwungen sind Kurse in ner andern Sprache zu haben... Oder sind all eure Fächer auf Spanisch? Sind alle Fächer in Frankreich auf Deutsch?) Ich glaub kaum... ^^

Hoffe dass es jetzt klarer ist... :x

@ Topic: Dank der Hitze kann ich net pennen, was aber auch positive Seiten hat: Endlich hab ich das Projekt für den Kunstunterricht fertig gestellt... <3 3/5


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. Juni 2011)

CAPSLOCK DAY §/%


----------



## orkman (28. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von diversen anderen Schwierigkeiten ist es bei uns so dass wir ALLE FÄCHER ausser Deutsch und Englisch auf FRANZÖSISCH haben. Mh ich kenn kein anderes Land ausser Luxemburg wo es so ne Scheisse gibt.



so ne scheisse ... dass kann man nur behaupten wenn man selbst keine leuchte in sprachen ist ... ich kann 5 sprachen ohne probs sprechen und franzoesisch ist eine davon ... und ehrlich gesagt is es gut so dass ihr mal andere faecher in ner anderen sprache habt ... wenn ich mir 80% der deutschen ansehe die nur deutsch und halbausgekotztes englisch koennen


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> so ne scheisse ... dass kann man nur behaupten wenn man selbst keine leuchte in sprachen ist ... ich kann 5 sprachen ohne probs sprechen und franzoesisch ist eine davon ... und ehrlich gesagt is es gut so dass ihr mal andere faecher in ner anderen sprache habt ... wenn ich mir 80% der deutschen ansehe die nur deutsch und halbausgekotztes englisch koennen



Ich sag ja net dass alles dran scheisse ist aber mal ehrlich. Dir würde es sicher KEINEN Spaß machen es gezwungenerweise tun zu müssen. Vorallem bei den Wissenschaften pisst das extrem an wenn man sich mehr auf das Verständnis der Sprache konzentrieren muss als auf das Fach selbst...


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (28. Juni 2011)

Meine Steuerrückzahlung..wenn sie denn endlich mal ankommt D:


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2011)

TotallyNotASpy schrieb:


> Meine Steuerrückzahlung..wenn sie denn endlich mal ankommt D:




dito 3/5

Ich freu mich auch , obwohls nur 100 € sind.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Juni 2011)

Tickets für Haye vs. Klitschko gewonnen... yeaaaaah. 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (28. Juni 2011)

Heute nur 3 Stunden gehabt 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (28. Juni 2011)

Endlich wieder zu Hause von einem blöden Wandertag. 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juni 2011)

dass ich richtig gut bei soner Hitze schlafen kann 10000/5

MAYO 3 *___* <333
10/5


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juni 2011)

Über meine PSP <3

Hab nun FF 1 - 9 drauf.
hachja das werden viele viele VIELE Stunden Spielspaß. :>


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (29. Juni 2011)

Dieses Jahr Mando Diao, 30 seconds to mars UND Santana. "unbeschreiblich/5" Gonna be legen... wait for it... dary! Legendary! 
< Santana & Mando Diao Coverbands.


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

Endlich Abkühlung... 5/5


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Juwesteine lassen sich endlich stapeln!!! 1000000000/5


----------



## Potpotom (29. Juni 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Juwesteine lassen sich endlich stapeln!!! 1000000000/5


Uh... 5/5


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Woche und die nächste Woche zur Hälfte rum ist. 5/5


----------



## Edou (29. Juni 2011)

Noten in Deutsch, Mathe und Englisch zu kennen. (Zeugnis sowie Prüfungsnoten)
Deutsch 2,9 (Prûfung sowie Endnote. Also = 3 im Zeugnis)
Englisch 2,0 (Prüfung [beste Prüfung der 9ten Klasse, yay] sowie Endnote = 2 im Zegnis)
Mathe 4,2 = 4 im Zeugnis (Prüfungsnote 4,3)

Also joa ich bin Glûcklich.  5/5


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Noten in Deutsch, Mathe und Englisch zu kennen. (Zeugnis sowie Prüfungsnoten)
> Deutsch 2,9 (Prûfung sowie Endnote. Also = 3 im Zeugnis)
> Englisch 2,0 (Prüfung [beste Prüfung der 9ten Klasse, yay] sowie Endnote = 2 im Zegnis)
> Mathe 4,2 = 4 im Zeugnis (Prüfungsnote 4,3)
> ...



Glückwunsch!

Meine voraussichtlichen Noten fürs Sommerzeugnis:

Deutsch 10
Englisch 11
Mathe 7
Bio 7-8 (?)
Geschichte 10-11 (?)

Wird nen guten 2er Schnitt geben, aber würde schon gerne noch die 2,1 oder sogar 2,0 erreichen. Nachm Sommer halt. ^^


----------



## Dryteak (29. Juni 2011)

Das ich den Ausbilungsvertag für das 3te Lehrjahr unterschrieben hat (als Fachkraft für Lagerlogistik).


----------



## Sabito (29. Juni 2011)

Auf die Sommerferien 5/5
Dass ich, wenn ich die 10. Klasse schaffe den Stoff für die 11. Klasse vorpauke 5/5
Dass ich mich dazu entschieden habe in dne Sommerferien ein bisschen Sport zu machen 5/5
Evtl. mein "neues Zimmer" zu renovieren mit meiner Mutter3/5
Ein bisschen Lektüre lesen (kein Schulstoff, aber schon Bücher mit Wissen drin.^^) 5/5

Edit:
Das Gewitter 5/5
Der Regen dazu 5/5
Der Blitz, der fast vor der Haustür eingeschlagen ist 5/5 (fast, weil der Donner knapp 0,02 Sekunden auf sich warten ließ)

Edit2:
Das ich morgen nur 3 von 8 Schulstunden habe (3 fallen aus und 2 reguläre Freistunden und das Alles hintereinander weg^^) 5/5


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2011)

5/5: Heute mit einem Kumpel im Kino gewesen und wunderbar amüsiert.
3/5: Das Wetter ist heute recht angenehm.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2011)

REGEN 57777575757575/5


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juni 2011)

http://www.maskworld.com/german/products/kostueme/theater-theaterkostueme--210/halloween-horror--2105/zombie-komplettkostuem--91111
bestellt und in 10 Tagen mit Kumpels n Riesen Videodreh machen wo wir das ganze Dorf unsicher machen werden ;D Freu mich schon DERBE drauf 1337/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Weniger freuen, sondern lustig finden, und zwar 5/5:

Wenn man gegen Ende des 2. Semesters noch immer nicht die Definition von Körperverletzung drauf hat und dann den Kursleiter anmotzt, dass man sich ja gar nicht gemeldet habe, er doch bitte jemand anderen drannehmen sollte und es bei ihm überhaupt schlimmer als in der Schule sei. 

Ich musste so hart lachen... mal sehen, wann sie das Studium abbricht.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Juni 2011)

Über meinen neuen fehlerfreien 59" Plasma 5/5


----------



## Sabito (29. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auf die Sommerferien 5/5
> Dass ich, wenn ich die 10. Klasse schaffe den Stoff für die 11. Klasse vorpauke 5/5
> Dass ich mich dazu entschieden habe in dne Sommerferien ein bisschen Sport zu machen 5/5
> Evtl. mein "neues Zimmer" zu renovieren mit meiner Mutter3/5
> ...



Alles was gestrichen ist hat sich um 19:30Uhr erledigt.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

Das heißt... du hast morgen doch voll Schule, freust dich nicht mehr auf die Sommerferien, renovierst dein Zimmer nicht, liest nicht in den Sommerferien und, das Schlimmste, schaffst die 10. Klasse nicht? :/ Wenn es so sein sollte, tut mir das wirklich Leid.


Meine Katze hat sich endlich wieder beruhigt und kommt, wenn auch gern mal meckernd, wieder zu mir zum schmusen. 5/5, ich hab mir wirklich ein paar Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Sabito (29. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das heißt... du hast morgen doch voll Schule, freust dich nicht mehr auf die Sommerferien, renovierst dein Zimmer nicht, liest nicht in den Sommerferien und, das Schlimmste, schaffst die 10. Klasse nicht? :/ Wenn es so sein sollte, tut mir das wirklich Leid.
> 
> 
> Meine Katze hat sich endlich wieder beruhigt und kommt, wenn auch gern mal meckernd, wieder zu mir zum schmusen. 5/5, ich hab mir wirklich ein paar Sorgen gemacht.


Ja ich renoviere das Zimmer nicht, ja ich schaffe die 10.Klasse (zum zweiten mal) nicht und damit hat sich das lesen in den Sommerferien auch erledigt, weil die nächsten Tage/Wochen zu stressig werden, dass ich mir keine Bücher kaufen kann, bzw. wnen doch keine Zeit habe diese zu lesen.
Ich habe morgen immernoch 3 Std, werde aber wohl mit meiner Klassenlehrerin ein Gespräch darüber führen müssen, wie es weiter geht (nach dem ich jetzt nach dme zweiten mal sitzenbleiben die Schule verlassen muss), wird bestimmt spannend deswegen doch noch was auf da sman sich freuen kann 1/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Alles was gestrichen ist hat sich um 19:30Uhr erledigt.



edit: okay, lieber schnell weggemacht^^

hmm 2 mal sitzenbleiben ist kacke.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ja ich renoviere das Zimmer nicht, ja ich schaffe die 10.Klasse (zum zweiten mal) nicht und damit hat sich das lesen in den Sommerferien auch erledigt, weil die nächsten Tage/Wochen zu stressig werden, dass ich mir keine Bücher kaufen kann, bzw. wnen doch keine Zeit habe diese zu lesen.
> Ich habe morgen immernoch 3 Std, werde aber wohl mit meiner Klassenlehrerin ein Gespräch darüber führen müssen, wie es weiter geht (nach dem ich jetzt nach dme zweiten mal sitzenbleiben die Schule verlassen muss), wird bestimmt spannend deswegen doch noch was auf da sman sich freuen kann 1/5



Naja, was gibt es für Alternativen? Die 10. auf der Realschule evtl. noch mal zu machen und dann die 11. woanders oder gleich die 10. auf einem anderen Gymnasium, wenn das geht. Oder direkt eine Privatschule.


----------



## Sabito (29. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, was gibt es für Alternativen? Die 10. auf der Realschule evtl. noch mal zu machen und dann die 11. woanders oder gleich die 10. auf einem anderen Gymnasium, wenn das geht. Oder direkt eine Privatschule.



Wie es aussieht, wird es für mich so laufen:
Job suchen, neue Schule suchen, die mich aufnimmt und in der ich die 10.Klasse, bzw. meinen Erweiterten Realschulabschluss machen kann und DANN nochmal mit dem Gedanken spielen mein Abi zu machen.

Damit es nicht ganz OT wird:
Das ich dafür wohl Freitag, Montag und Dienstag nicht zur Schule gehen werde, weil die anderen Dinge wichtiger sind. 2/5^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. Juni 2011)

Den letzten Kanji-Test des Studiums geschrieben! 1000/5


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Mein Beileid fürs Sitzenbleiben Sabito!


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Damit es nicht ganz OT wird:
> Das ich dafür wohl Freitag, Montag und Dienstag nicht zur Schule gehen werde, weil die anderen Dinge wichtiger sind. 2/5^^



Dann gibt es da aber auch nichts zu bemitleiden. 1 Mal Sitzenbleiben ist kein Problem, 2 Mal zeugt davon, dass dir Schule wirklich unwichtig ist und wenn du dich dann nicht zusammenreißt dann viel Spaß mit Lehre und Jobangst.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 2 Mal zeugt davon, dass dir Schule wirklich unwichtig ist



Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe schon mit einigen Kindern und Jugendlichen zu tun gehabt, die mehrfach wiederholt haben, weil sie beispielsweise unterfordert waren oder in einem einzelnen Fach großen Schwierigkeiten hatten. Viele Lehrer geben solche Kinder auf und werten ihre Lernprobleme einfach als Faulheit. 

Und diesen Stempel wird man kaum noch los.

Ganz abgesehen davon, ist Sitzenbleiben in meinen Augen völlig kontraproduktiv. Meist wird das Problem nicht an der Wurzel gepackt und der Schüler gibt den bereits bekannten Lernstoff nur wieder, anstatt ihn auf völlig neu zu erarbeiten. Dazu kommt der Verlust der Klassenkameraden und die Umgewöhnung an die neue Klasse, die oft mit Problemen einhergeht.



5/5: Hatte einen schönen Abend mit Freunden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich habe schon mit einigen Kindern und Jugendlichen zu tun gehabt, die mehrfach wiederholt haben, weil sie beispielsweise unterfordert waren oder in einem einzelnen Fach großen Schwierigkeiten hatten. Viele Lehrer geben solche Kinder auf und werten ihre Lernprobleme einfach als Faulheit.




Stimmt, du hast Recht. Das ist mir auch bekannt. Jedoch denke ich, dass sowas auf einen eher geringen Anteil der Sitzenbleiber zutrifft.



Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, ist Sitzenbleiben in meinen Augen völlig kontraproduktiv. Meist wird das Problem nicht an der Wurzel gepackt und der Schüler gibt den bereits bekannten Lernstoff nur wieder, anstatt ihn auf völlig neu zu erarbeiten. Dazu kommt der Verlust der Klassenkameraden und die Umgewöhnung an die neue Klasse, die oft mit Problemen einhergeht.



Schwer zu sagen. Bei mir war es so, dass ich den Lernstoff beim ersten mal überhaupt nicht intus hatte, ihn also nicht wiedergeben konnte sondern neu erarbeiten musste. Dadurch dass ich alles schonmal "gesehen" hatte ging das Lernen etwas leichter und hat den Spaß daran wieder gebracht, sodass ich richtig gut wurde. Der Verlust der Klassenkameraden war auch eher von Vorteil, da so die meisten Ablenkungen entstanden waren. Dazu kommt, dass man sich ja mit den neuen Leuten anfreundet und in meinem Fall war es so, dass der alte Jahrgang beschissen war und ich mich mit den neuen Leuten richtig gut verstand.
Der Einzige Nachteil, den ich darin für mich gesehen habe war der Schock, dass ich sitzenbleibe und die Zeit bis zum Schulanfang nach den Ferien. Danach ging alles viel besser und ich finde das System mit dem Sitzenbleiben super. Hilft aber leider nicht bei jedem.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Der Einzige Nachteil, den ich darin für mich gesehen habe war der Schock, dass ich sitzenbleibe und die Zeit bis zum Schulanfang nach den Ferien. Danach ging alles viel besser und ich finde das System mit dem Sitzenbleiben super. Hilft aber leider nicht bei jedem.



Stimmt, ich bin vor rund 10 Jahren (glaube ungefähr da wars ) auch 2 mal kleben geblieben und es hat mir gar nix genutzt.
Ich habe vorher nix gelernt und hinterher auch nicht. Es gab keine kompetenten Pädagogen sondern sogar alkoholkranke Choleriker die mich unterrichtet haben, was dabei rauskommt, kann man sich vorstellen.

Erst durch lange eigenständige Aufarbeitung und dem Erhalten der Kenntnis, dass ich bestimmte Dinge so und so zu lernen habe, habe ich mich später gefangen und konnte jetzt an mein maximales "Schul-"Potential herankommen.
Besser spät als nie, aber scheiße ist es schon, weil ich aufgrund mangelnder Förderung und inakzeptabler Vorgehensweisen und Fähigkeiten der Lehrkräfte einige Jahre meines Lebens in den Sand gesetzt habe.

Ich würde somit Deanne zustimmen, dass Sitzenbleiben ganz gewiss nicht immer sinnvoll ist, weder für den Schüler selbst, noch für die Schule oder sonst jemanden.
Womit wir dann ins Thema Bildungssystem abdriften würden, was aber wohl nicht hier her gehört.



Heute Geburtstag 1/5

Ich freu mich nicht zu sehr


----------



## Jordin (30. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag 1/5



Happy Birthday 5/5


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag 1/5


Das könnte zwar in Spam ausarten... aber... Glückwunsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*g


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Danke euch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag 1/5
> 
> Ich freu mich nicht zu sehr



Wo bleibt die Facebook-Party ?  

Naja auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lass dich schön feiern.


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die Facebook-Party ?
> 
> Naja auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lass dich schön feiern.



Danke!
Facebook? Du meinst das, was sich in meinem Jargon *Fail*book nennt? ^^

Bin froh, dass es dazu nicht kommt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würde somit Deanne zustimmen, dass Sitzenbleiben ganz gewiss nicht immer sinnvoll ist, weder für den Schüler selbst, noch für die Schule oder sonst jemanden.



Aber wenn es das Sitzenbleiben nicht geben würde, müsste man seine Einstellung überhaupt nicht überdenken und würde sich dann irgendwann seinen Abschlussschnitt damit versauen.

Schöner kleiner Kugelgrill 3/5


----------



## Sabito (30. Juni 2011)

Dass ich nun, weil ich noch ein Jahr Schulpflichtig bin, die Möglichkeit habe, auf eine staatliche oder private Wirtschaftsschule zu gehen, die private würde 30€ monatl. kosten und da kommen aber wirklich alle hin, die wirklich nichts kapieren und trotzdem einen guten Abschluss haben wollen (ja ist leider so), also geh ich wohl oder übel auf die staatliche Wirtschaftsschule gehen. 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (30. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag 1/5
> 
> Ich freu mich nicht zu sehr



Alles Gute 

Es regnet... nicht so stark, aber es regnet. 3/5


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Alles Gute



Merci!

Sonne kommt nochmal raus 2/5


----------



## Edou (30. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute!

B2T: MEINE BANG YOUR HEAD KARTEN SIND DA, JETZT FAHR ICH DEFINITIV ZU ByH!!111111111 OVERNINETHOUSAND/5

Sorry :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. Juni 2011)

Zum ersten (und vllt. letzten Mal) in meinem Leben 15 Punkte geschrieben.




Und nein, der Schnitt war nicht 14,xx. 




15/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Juni 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Zum ersten (und vllt. letzten Mal) in meinem Leben 15 Punkte geschrieben.
> Und nein, der Schnitt war nicht 14,xx.
> 
> 15/5



Ich hatte nur zwei mal in meinem Leben 15 Punkte. Einmal in einer Deutschklausur - aber war eh nur Grundkurs - und einmal in der Epochalnote in Latein. Aber das sagt nichts, denn die Lehrerin stand auf mich. Ohne Witz, war wirklich so. 28 und frisch von der Uni. Sah übrigens gar nicht schlecht aus. 

Alles Gute, Konov! So langsam gehst auch auf die 30 zu, was? ^^


Nur noch 2 Wochen Uni und am 17. Juli geht die Liga wieder los. Karlsruhe - Duisburg im Wildpark. 5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (30. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Grr ständig verwechsel ich diese verdammten Threads. :S
> 
> Dann freue ich mich das du mich aufgeklärt hast.
> (spontan fällt mir nichts anderes ein )
> ...




249 EURO OHNE 3G

299 MIT 3G


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> 249 EURO OHNE 3G
> 
> 299 MIT 3G



http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTAyNTQzMjI

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_mac/family/imac/select?mco=MjIwNTQyNjE

Apple ist ein Abzocker Laden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

die buffed.de Gruppe auf Steam gefunden zu haben...3/5


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Konov!

Schonmal 2100 Sterne im Nintendo-Club gesammelt 2/5


----------



## Rayon (30. Juni 2011)

grade leere Bierflaschen abgegeben und 16 Euro wieder bekommen =) 3/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2011)

Steam-Sales \o/ 5/5
edit: Painkiller und Dragon Age, ideal, nochmal 5/5 *fg*

Oh und natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Konov :>


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2011)

Heute kam meine Bestellung an, nun hab ich neue Motorradhandschuhe, Nierengurt und ein schickes Multifunktionshalstuch. :3

Klare 5/5! =)


----------



## Tilbie (30. Juni 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Steam-Sales \o/ 5/5



Same! Hoffe Terraria wird kommen *hoff*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2011)

STEAM Angebote... OMG *-* 5555/5


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2011)

Ihr mit euren Steam Sales. Ich hab dauernd nur Peggle D:

Edit: Oh *hust* F5 Taste ist ziemlich nützlich und so... *hust* ich geh mich mal in die Ecke schämen... /

btw. Publisher Katalog KONAMI -50%!!! *klick* Verfügbare Spiele: 0 

SINN? D:


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2011)

Dass meine kurze Zeit als Arbeitssuchende vermutlich bald wieder vorbei ist 125789602197401856034/5 *freu* Und dann mit etwas Glück noch ein wenig Abwechslung, weil ich mich dann mal um die Erste-Hilfe-Breitenausbildung kümmern kann. Entweder das, oder wieder Rettungsdienst - auch nicht schlecht, aber die Abwechslung würde mich freuen =)


----------



## Rayon (30. Juni 2011)

morgen letzte Klausur 5/5. Danach nurnoch Zeit totschlagen.. kann zwar nix in Mathe für morgen, aber da ich mündlich 2 stehe wird das irgendwie klappen ;D


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. Juli 2011)

Endlich Ferien (ist mir aber trotzdem relativ egal   ) 2/5


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Dass ich mich heute mal aufraffen konnte, in meinem Zimmer anzufangen, die Schränke auszumisten 2/5
Dass ich da mehrere Sachen, unter Anderem recht alte DVDs (ja, peinlich, aber das ist einfach Jugenderinnerung - ich hab die No Angels-DVD wieder  ) gefunden hab 5/5
Dass da mein alter MP3-Player von Sony dabei war, den ich 2007 gegen meinen iPod getauscht hab mit Musik drauf, die ich auch ewig gesucht habe, aber teilweise nie mehr gefunden - ich dachte, er wäre kaputt, isser aber nicht, er funktioniert einwandfrei. 9999999/5
Dass ich aber keine Kopfhörer mehr habe, da ich den iPod später nur noch im Auto benutzt hab (mein Radio im Corsa hatte nen Anschluss dafür) und ich die alten Kopfhörer, als die kaputt waren, nicht mehr ersetzt hab: -1/5 - morgen direkt welche kaufen fahren


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Dass ich 10€ habe um Oblivion zu kaufen 3/5, ich aber nicht weiß, ob die für 6,80€ und auf deutsch oder die englischsprachige Version für 8,50€ und mehr Inhalt nehmen soll (da szieht die 2 Punkte ab)


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Wochenende.... hoch verdient .... brauche Urlaub, gibts aber erstmal nicht, hatte ja im Februar den Rest von 2010 erst -.-


WOCHENENDE 5/5







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juli 2011)

SOMMERFERIEN 5/5 *FUCK YEAH*


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Mein Vater hat eingesehn, das meine Klassenlehrerin total bescheuert ist 5/5
Dass mein Vater einer Arbeitskollegin die X-Box mit 23 Spielen und 3 Controllern, die ihrem verstorbenen Sohn gehört hatte, für 80€ abgekauft hat (WTF, die X-Box gehört einen Verstorbenen? Hat der noch alle Tassen im Schrank? Oo) 5/5 weils so lustig ist (naja ist eig nicht lustig, aber es ist einfach zu geil, wie mein Dad drauf ist xD)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Juli 2011)

Abizeugnis in der Hand 5/5

Stolz auf meine Stufe, 1/3 hat n 1,X Abi und wir haben das beste Abizeugnis seit 8 Jahren an unserer Schule in der Stufe hervorgebracht 5/5

Unser Schulleiter wurde während seiner Rede ausgebuht 5/5


Und jetzt gehts los, Abi und Geburtstag von nem Kumpel feiern 5/5

Eigentlich ist heute einfach alles 5/5 wert


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Ich...habe....mich...getraut...sie auf Facebook zu adden. 5/5....auf reaktion warten -666/5 (Natürlich muss ich erst sagen wer ich bin, denn ich hab nicht meinen Echten namen dort angegeben) 

Und jetzt gehts los..jetzt bin ich tot. =)


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich...habe....mich...getraut...sie auf Facebook zu adden. 5/5....auf reaktion warten -666/5 (Natürlich muss ich erst sagen wer ich bin, denn ich hab nicht meinen Echten namen dort angegeben)
> 
> Und jetzt gehts los..jetzt bin ich tot. =)



Ach was, mehr als nen Korb bekommen kannste nicht. ^^

Aber fall nicht mit der Tür ins Haus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich...habe....mich...getraut...sie auf Facebook zu adden. 5/5....auf reaktion warten -666/5 (Natürlich muss ich erst sagen wer ich bin, denn ich hab nicht meinen Echten namen dort angegeben)
> 
> Und jetzt gehts los..jetzt bin ich tot. =)



Sorry wenn das komisch rüberkommt, aber ich find das grad voll süß 

Bleib einfach dran, ich weiß ja net in welcher Beziehung du zu ihr stehst (Klassenkameraden,Freunde, flüchtige Bekannte, total unbekannt).


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich...habe....mich...getraut...sie auf Facebook zu adden. 5/5....auf reaktion warten -666/5 (Natürlich muss ich erst sagen wer ich bin, denn ich hab nicht meinen Echten namen dort angegeben)
> 
> Und jetzt gehts los..jetzt bin ich tot. =)



Wenn ich ein Mädchen finde, das ich mag, bzw. in das ich mich verliebe, würde ich es genauso tun, hat damit zu tun, dass ich über Chat ect. einfach offener bin. Später würde ICH dann anfangen mit ihr zu quatschen, über Skype oder ähnliches und dann wäre ich bereit mich wirklich mit ihr zu treffen, anders geht es nicht bei mir.^^

B2T:
Auf die morgigen Steam-Angebote 5/5^^


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2011)

> Viel Gerde übers Verliebt sein



Vielleicht sollte ich meiner Angebeteten auch mal stecken wie sehr ich sie wirklich mag. Wenn ich nicht schon die Antwort wüsste. ._.

Zockerabend: 3/5 - 'nuff said.


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach was, mehr als nen Korb bekommen kannste nicht. ^^
> 
> Aber fall nicht mit der Tür ins Haus.


Ja, davor hab ich aber Angst. Und Nein, ich werde sicherlich nicht gleich rausposaunen "ICH GLAUB ICH HAB MICH IN DICH VERLIEBT!!!111einself" Ich bin ja nicht Ted.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das komisch rüberkommt, aber ich find das grad voll süß
> 
> Bleib einfach dran, ich weiß ja net in welcher Beziehung du zu ihr stehst (Klassenkameraden,Freunde, flüchtige Bekannte, total unbekannt).



Danke <3 

Klassenkameraden, aber dennoch eher nur bekannte. Bin halt der "Neue" in der Klasse. =) Und jetzt isses fast vorbei. xP


----------



## Jordin (1. Juli 2011)

> mich wirklich mit ihr zu treffen, anders geht es nicht bei mir


Das würde ich grundsätzlich empfehlen. Könnte böse enden ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvhQQ54s-Do

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



5/5


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das würde ich grundsätzlich empfehlen. Könnte böse enden ^^
> [...]



Ah, da werd ich ja zitiert. xD
Naja, vorher brauche ich "Distanz" zum kennen lernen und das geht für mich besser über Chat, weil ich dann um einiges offener bin.

Oblivion zocken!! 4/5..... wenn es endlich fertig installiert ist. -.-


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Ach, das mit der Schüchternheit kenn ich. Zumal bei mir dazu kommt, dass mir das keiner glaubt, weil ich *eigentlich* Fremden, Bekannten, Freunden etc. gegenüber eine sehr selbstbewusste Person bin. Nur wenn ich selbst für mich was von einer anderen Person möchte, bin ich unglaublich schüchtern. Sei es "Wo steht denn die Milch" im Supermarkt oder das Fragen nach nem Kaffee trinken gehen oder so. Sobald ich selbst was möchte, bin ich schüchtern -.-


----------



## Sabito (1. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, das mit der Schüchternheit kenn ich. Zumal bei mir dazu kommt, dass mir das keiner glaubt, weil ich *eigentlich* Fremden, Bekannten, Freunden etc. gegenüber eine sehr selbstbewusste Person bin. Nur wenn ich selbst für mich was von einer anderen Person möchte, bin ich unglaublich schüchtern. Sei es "Wo steht denn die Milch" im Supermarkt oder das Fragen nach nem Kaffee trinken gehen oder so. Sobald ich selbst was möchte, bin ich schüchtern -.-



Ähnlich bei mir, wenn ich die Person dann näher kenne geht es, aber wenn ich Personen nicht kenne, no way.

Dass ich das bald überwunden habe. 2/5


----------



## Edou (1. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, das mit der Schüchternheit kenn ich. Zumal bei mir dazu kommt, dass mir das keiner glaubt, weil ich *eigentlich* Fremden, Bekannten, Freunden etc. gegenüber eine sehr selbstbewusste Person bin. Nur wenn ich selbst für mich was von einer anderen Person möchte, bin ich unglaublich schüchtern. Sei es "Wo steht denn die Milch" im Supermarkt oder das Fragen nach nem Kaffee trinken gehen oder so. Sobald ich selbst was möchte, bin ich schüchtern -.-



Du machst mir Angst. :< 

Wir haben zu viel gemeinsam....


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juli 2011)

Echt? Du hast auch Brüste? 

Dass es fast schon kalt ist und ich heut Nacht soooooo gut schlafen werden kann 3/5
Morgen zur Blutspende 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, das mit der Schüchternheit kenn ich. Zumal bei mir dazu kommt, dass mir das keiner glaubt, weil ich *eigentlich* Fremden, Bekannten, Freunden etc. gegenüber eine sehr selbstbewusste Person bin. Nur wenn ich selbst für mich was von einer anderen Person möchte, bin ich unglaublich schüchtern. Sei es "Wo steht denn die Milch" im Supermarkt oder das Fragen nach nem Kaffee trinken gehen oder so. Sobald ich selbst was möchte, bin ich schüchtern -.-



Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Velynn (1. Juli 2011)

4/5 mein eigenes wlan
3/5 windows 7 endlich mal auf meinen imac gebracht
1/5 mein 2. epic mount - Rabenfürst - is gedroppt


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2011)

70&#8364; für meinen WoW Account bekommen^^ 3/5. Dafür, dass der recht neu war ist das in Ordnung. Für meinen damaligen gabs deutlich mehr xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

meinen Schlüssel wiedergefunden 4/5 v.v


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Echt? Du hast auch Brüste?
> 
> Dass es fast schon kalt ist und ich heut Nacht soooooo gut schlafen werden kann 3/5
> Morgen zur Blutspende 3/5



Natürlich habe ich ein Torso. :<

Beschissen Geschlafen, aber besser als die letzten Nächte. 3/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (2. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, das mit der Schüchternheit kenn ich. Zumal bei mir dazu kommt, dass mir das keiner glaubt, weil ich *eigentlich* Fremden, Bekannten, Freunden etc. gegenüber eine sehr selbstbewusste Person bin. Nur wenn ich selbst für mich was von einer anderen Person möchte, bin ich unglaublich schüchtern. Sei es "Wo steht denn die Milch" im Supermarkt oder das Fragen nach nem Kaffee trinken gehen oder so. Sobald ich selbst was möchte, bin ich schüchtern -.-


Da bist du so richtig, denn bei mir ist's genau so :-)

Topic: Ich kann mich zumindest in die LoL-Warteschlange einreihen und muss nicht auf ein "Server ist beschäftigt"-Schildchen glotzen 1/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. Juli 2011)

Neue Kopfhörer für meinen alten MP3-Player, sogar welche mit Necklace (leider nicht mehr die von Sony, die ich früher hatte, die gibt's wohl nicht mehr) 3/5
Dass es mir nach dem Blutspenden aus welchen Gründen auch immer jedes Mal, so auch heute, körperlich besser geht als vorher oO 4/5
Dass es Smash Bros. Brawl im Moment gar nicht im Mediamarkt gibt -2/5
Dass es am 15.7. für die Softwarepyramide rauskommt und nur noch 22 Öcken kostet 10/5
Dass mein Vater mir das Spiel schenkt, wenn's draußen ist 100/5 
Dass ich dann online Kumpels und meine beste Freundin verkloppen kann 1000/5!

Edit: Dass die alle dann furchtbar genervt sein werden von Pits "HAJAJAJAAAA" bei einer seiner Attacken, ich aber so gut wie immer mit Pit spiele 10/5 :>


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

Flammenschleicher besiegt 5/5


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Neue Kopfhörer für meinen alten MP3-Player, sogar welche mit Necklace (leider nicht mehr die von Sony, die ich früher hatte, die gibt's wohl nicht mehr) 3/5
> Dass es mir nach dem Blutspenden aus welchen Gründen auch immer jedes Mal, so auch heute, körperlich besser geht als vorher oO 4/5
> Dass es Smash Bros. Brawl im Moment gar nicht im Mediamarkt gibt -2/5
> Dass es am 15.7. für die Softwarepyramide rauskommt und nur noch 22 Öcken kostet 10/5
> ...



Pit? Ice Climbers FTW!! Nicht dass ich die anderen Charaktere nicht spielen kann (kann alle spielen), aber mit Climbers bin ich unschlagbar. Leider sin dalle Akkus leer, einschließlich der in dne Controllern. xD

Oblivion zum laufen bekommen 5/5 juhu


----------



## schneemaus (2. Juli 2011)

Ich sag in zwei Wochen Bescheid, bis dahin kannste ja die Akkus aufladen 

Aber ich komm am besten mit Pit zurecht, meine beste Freundin z.B. am besten mit Link oder Lucario. Wobei ich mich mal etwas näher mit Ness und Lucas beschäftigen wollte, weil ich die nicht ganz so schlecht finde. Wenn ich es hinbekomme, mich mit diesem Teil da hochzuretten (wenn du weißt, was ich meine), dann denk ich, komm ich mit denen auch gut zurecht. Aber bei den beiden fehlt mir halt die "Rettungsmöglichkeit" wie bei Link z.B. das Hoch"schwerteln" oder bei Pit halt das Hochfliegen ^^


----------



## Sabito (2. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich sag in zwei Wochen Bescheid, bis dahin kannste ja die Akkus aufladen
> 
> Aber ich komm am besten mit Pit zurecht, meine beste Freundin z.B. am besten mit Link oder Lucario. Wobei ich mich mal etwas näher mit Ness und Lucas beschäftigen wollte, weil ich die nicht ganz so schlecht finde. Wenn ich es hinbekomme, mich mit diesem Teil da hochzuretten (wenn du weißt, was ich meine), dann denk ich, komm ich mit denen auch gut zurecht. Aber bei den beiden fehlt mir halt die "Rettungsmöglichkeit" wie bei Link z.B. das Hoch"schwerteln" oder bei Pit halt das Hochfliegen ^^



Sich mit Climbers zu retten ist auch "schwierig" und je kleiner die Map, desto geiler sind die Climbers, sonst tendiere ich zu.... jedem.^^

Dass ich bei Oblivion neu angefangen habe, weil beim ersten Speicherstand alle Wachen hinte rmir her sind und ich kB habe ins Gefängnis zu gehen.^^ 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2011)

So viele Steam-Angobe, so wenig Zeit *-* 

BTW: Just Cause 2 5/5.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2011)

Super MeatBoy ULTIMATE EDITION! (Poster,Postkarten,Soundtrack und und und) 5/5 <3


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2011)

Tolles Abendessen beim Italiener gehabt 5/5

Gleich Klitschko Kampf, hoffentlich diesmal etwas spannender als der Letzte 3/5


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2011)

15 + 16 Juli (Ja ich habs schon erwähnt. *g*) Bang your Head...ICH WILL ENDLICH DAHIN! Zeit geh Rum 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/5


----------



## Dominau (3. Juli 2011)

Morgen die Prüfung rum zu haben und dann endlich mit ALLEM fertig zu sein bis Oktober.

5/5


----------



## yves1993 (3. Juli 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Morgen die Prüfung rum zu haben und dann endlich mit ALLEM fertig zu sein bis Oktober.
> 
> 5/5



*le QFT*


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Juli 2011)

Dito
Morgen noch Englischklausur nachholen und dann freie Bahn in die Sommerferien


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn die halbe Woche rum ist, dann sind nämlich Ferien 5/5


----------



## Dominau (4. Juli 2011)

So, fertig. Letze Prüfung gut überstanden. Ich bin stolz auf mich 

5/5


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Habe einen sicheren Schulplatz auf einer privaten Wirtschaftsschule mit dem Schwerpunkt Handel^^ 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Juli 2011)

7 Punkte (von 18) im Strafrecht und damit deutlich bestanden, kratze am Grenzbereich dessen, was der Justizdienst im Examen verlangt. Insgesamt überdurchschnittlich, irgendwo im oberen Drittel.

5/5


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

Awesome Zombie Kostüm heute angekommen ;D 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2011)

Mayo 3 Konzert war episch *-* 5/5
Am Wochenende aufs Chaoskinder/Kafkas/Sold as Great Konzert *-* 6/5
& wieder auf ein Mayo fuckinq 3 Konzert 7/5


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Juli 2011)

Auf die heutigen Steam Deals freue ich mich schon 5/5


----------



## Sabito (4. Juli 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Auf die heutigen Steam Deals freue ich mich schon 5/5



This.

Apropo Steam-Deals ich glaube ich muss nochmal los eine PSC kaufen.^^


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2011)

Ich werd wahnsinnig vieleicht bekomm ich nen extrem geiles Fully für nur 1000 Euro 5/5


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich werd wahnsinnig vieleicht bekomm ich nen extrem geiles Fully für nur 1000 Euro 5/5



Musst zwar erst Google bemühen um zu erfahren was ein Fully ist, aber... ich drücke dir alle drei Daumen. Eh, zwei natürlich.

Morgen wird's total chillig: 4/5 =3


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2011)

Schickes Teil, hoff mal auch für dich, dass es klappt 

Btt: Big Bang Theory Staffel 1-3, erfreut mich immer wieder beim anschauen  (auf Englisch ist Sheldon noch besser, vor allem sein Bazinga )
5/5


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2011)

Dass ich es immer noch schaffe, ein zusammenhängendes, wenn auch etwas bescheuertes Sonett zu schreiben, obwohl ich privat das letzte Mal mit 15 und im Deutsch-LK das letzte Mal vor ca. 4 Jahren mit dem Thema zu tun hatte 3/5 
Dass das kleine Kätzchen, was mir zugelaufen ist, ein tolles, neues Zuhause gefunden hat 20/5


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich werd wahnsinnig vieleicht bekomm ich nen extrem geiles Fully für nur 1000 Euro 5/5



Cool, glückwunsch!

Werde mir vllt. in den Sommerferien auch ein zweites neues Bike anschaffen fürs Gelände. Soll aber nicht ganz so teuer werden.


----------



## tonygt (5. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Cool, glückwunsch!
> 
> Werde mir vllt. in den Sommerferien auch ein zweites neues Bike anschaffen fürs Gelände. Soll aber nicht ganz so teuer werden.



Wobei 1000 Euro für nen gutes Fully echt wenig sind, eigentlich hatte ich als nächstes Bike ein Canyon Torque im Auge was ca 2500 Euro kostet ^^
Torque
Aber leider klapt das mit den Jobs nicht ganz so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab und da sich grad das Angebot anbietet


----------



## Dominau (5. Juli 2011)

Heute mal wieder zum See fahren mit dem Fahrrad. Mit guten Freunden und paar Bier wird das witzig 
5/5


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei 1000 Euro für nen gutes Fully echt wenig sind, eigentlich hatte ich als nächstes Bike ein Canyon Torque im Auge was ca 2500 Euro kostet ^^
> Torque
> Aber leider klapt das mit den Jobs nicht ganz so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab und da sich grad das Angebot anbietet



Ja die Dinger sind schweineteuer. Ich möchte eigentlich auch nicht mehr als 500 Euro ausgeben weil ichs nur privat fahren möchte. 
Für Schule /Uni /einkaufen hab ich mein stadt-fahrrad, es wird nämlich auch gerne mal was geklaut (Einzelteile, Halterungen) und das möchte ich mit nem neuen vermeiden.


----------



## tonygt (5. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja die Dinger sind schweineteuer. Ich möchte eigentlich auch nicht mehr als 500 Euro ausgeben weil ichs nur privat fahren möchte.
> Für Schule /Uni /einkaufen hab ich mein stadt-fahrrad, es wird nämlich auch gerne mal was geklaut (Einzelteile, Halterungen) und das möchte ich mit nem neuen vermeiden.



Jo so ne Stadtschlampe, wie man sie auch gerne nennt ^^, hab ich auch, wobei du für 500 Euro schon ganz gute gebrauchte Hardtails kriegt, hab für mein derzeitiges Fahrrad auch nur 100 Euro mehr bezahlt und es war neu. Allerdings bin ich ein bisschen krass unterwegs und der Grund warum der Rahmen noch net durch ist, ist nur das ich einfach kaum was wiege . Wobei mein Steuersatz sich scheinbar aufgelöst hat und der Vorderreifen eiert wie blöde .

Back to topic schönes Wetter heut 2/5 
2 Weil ich grad am lernen drinn sitze -.-"


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2011)

Jetzt über WkW (da Facebook anscheinend failte weil = kein Real Name) ne Anfrage + Nachricht an Sie geschickt zu haben. 5/5 Meh, Nervös. :/


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2011)

Latein 4 geschrieben 5/5
Latinum inc. fuck yeah !!


& Karten für Eskimo Callboy *-* 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Jetzt über WkW (da Facebook anscheinend failte weil = kein Real Name) ne Anfrage + Nachricht an Sie geschickt zu haben. 5/5 Meh, Nervös. :/



Also wir damals haben uns noch unterhalten und das dann geklärt... heute reicht ein "adden" Online... ich mag das nicht... 

Achja... endlich diese verkackte Goronen-Mine durchzuhaben 5/5 Dauernd in die verkackte arschlava gefallen -.-


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Also wir damals haben uns noch unterhalten und das dann geklärt... heute reicht ein "adden" Online... ich mag das nicht...
> 
> Achja... endlich diese verkackte Goronen-Mine durchzuhaben 5/5 Dauernd in die verkackte arschlava gefallen -.-



Ich muss ja erstmal Kontakt finden. :O
Und ich Such den Kontakt via Doppeltaktik: Inet nutzen und im RL auch Kontakt suchen, so isses Ja nicht. =)


----------



## tonygt (5. Juli 2011)

Hab ein neues Fahrrad  jetzt gehör ich auch zu den Fully fahrern 9000/5
Bilder gibts morgen im was hast du neues Thread


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juli 2011)

Morgen ab 12:00 brauch ich überhaupt nixmehr machen. Dann ist die letzte Prüfung geschrieben... dann eh nur noch bis nächsten Dienstag total durchpennen und FEERRIIEEENN!! 3/5 (-2 weils noch net so weit ist D


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn der Tach heute rum ist. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2011)

Dass meine beste Freundin ihre Ausbildungspräsi heute mit ner 2 bestanden hat, obwohl sie so viel Angst davor hatte 5/5. Da ich wirklich mitbekommen hab, wie sehr sie sich da reingekniet hat, freut es mich unheimlich =)


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Juli 2011)

Endlich wieder ein Ladegerät für mein Handy und endlich wieder Ohrenstöpsel für die Musik. Joggen ohne Musik geht einfach gar nicht. Stimmts, Konov? ^^

5/5

Und noch eine Woche Uni, dann Ferien. 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und noch eine Woche Uni, dann Ferien. 5/5



Dem schließe ich mich an. 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein Ladegerät für mein Handy und endlich wieder Ohrenstöpsel für die Musik. Joggen ohne Musik geht einfach gar nicht. Stimmts, Konov? ^^



Absolut!

Grad ist mein 4GB RAM Paket angekommen. Kann ich die Tage auf 8GB aufrüsten. ^^ 3/5


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juli 2011)

Heute die LETZTE PRÜFUNG GESCHRIEBEN!!! yess... endlich kann ich mich wirklich 100%tig entspannen. Bis Dienstag also überhaupt garnix mehr tun, der Sommer kann KOMMEN (Jaja er ist schon da aber die Ferien... ) 


1337/5


----------



## Fauzi (6. Juli 2011)

Gleich Feierabend und dann ein kühles Bad in der Aare! 3/5


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2011)

Zeugnis bekommen, Schnitt 2,5 mit Tendenz nach oben.

Ist zwar noch einiges drin fürs letzte Jahr aber bin zufrieden. 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2011)

Zelda Reorchestrated    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Dolgrim (7. Juli 2011)

Samstag Auftritt mit meiner Band + dafür 20 T-Shirts verkauft 5/5

Ich könnte vor Freude nackt auf der Straße tanzen


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da muss man sich ja regelrecht schämen sowas in der Familie zu haben.. aber jetzt geht es weiter im Was freut euch Thread


Den letzten Kontakt zur der Seite meines Vaters abgebrochen zu haben.  1000000/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juli 2011)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Ich könnte vor Freude nackt auf der Straße tanzen


Ja, das passiert wenn man seine letzten 20 Shirts verkauft.   

Heute nur ne 5 Stundenschicht mit 30min Pause + 20min Kasse an und abrechnen.  5/5


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2011)

König der Löwen kommt dieses Jahr nicht nur auf DVD und Bluray nochmal raus, sondern wohl auch nochmal ins Kino - 1000/5 für diese anderthalb Stunden epischste Kindheitserinnerung im Kinosessel.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

cool


----------



## Hordlerkiller (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn die neue firma mich einstellt und mein pc wissen gut implementieren kann 66/10


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> cool



Jep. Und deinem Sohnemann gefällt das bestimmt auch im Kino


----------



## tonygt (7. Juli 2011)

Vieleicht nen kleinen nebenverdienst gefunden bei dems Kohle gibt yehaaaa, dann kann ich mir doch noch die Schalthebel und Reifen fürs Bike leiste  5/5


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jep. Und deinem Sohnemann gefällt das bestimmt auch im Kino


glaub ich weniger.. er ist noch net im dem Alter für Kino ...


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2011)

Checkliste:
[x] Abitur
[x] Fahrschule bestanden
[x] eigenes Auto
[x] eigene Wohnung (nur noch Mietvertrag unterschreiben)
[ ] eigene Wohnung einrichten
[ ] für Studienplatz einschreiben
[ ] 5 Jahre studieren
[ ] Job suchen
[ ] eigenes Haus

Also einiges schon geschafft ... JUHU!


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juli 2011)

Theoriesexamen für den Führerschein bestanden... 3/5 (Meh die Theorie ist zT sowieso doof, nur 8 Vorfahrtsfragen... wtf die Vorfahrten sind ja wohl das wichtigste omg. Aber ne lieber solche Fragen (BEIM B FÜHRERSCHEIN WTF) ob ich mit einem Mofa im Umkreis von 100m um mein Haus die Fahrzeugpapiere dabei haben muss... <.<)

Morgen die ersten 3 Stunden frei und die letzten beiden. Toll nur 1 Stunde Schule morgen... naja weiss net ob ich mich drüber freuen soll oder net... aber wir müssen kommen weil wir in der Stunde noch ne Prüfung zurückbekommen... 3/5


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2011)

GZ yves!  Jetzt musste nur noch die praktische Prüfung bestehen  Fahr vorsichtig, nicht so wie ich xD



yves1993 schrieb:


> Aber ne lieber solche Fragen (BEIM B FÜHRERSCHEIN WTF) ob ich mit einem Mofa im Umkreis von 100m um mein Haus die Fahrzeugpapiere dabei haben muss... <.<)



Muss man denn? Ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

MOtivationsschreiben fertig!! 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [...] das wichtigste omg. Aber ne lieber solche Fragen (BEIM B FÜHRERSCHEIN WTF) ob ich mit einem Mofa im Umkreis von 100m um mein Haus die Fahrzeugpapiere dabei haben muss... <.<) [...]


Naja, da bei B ja auch M drin ist ists doch durchaus berechtigt 
@ Topic: Hab mir mal Rift geholt, bin gespannt, wie es ist.
Ach fu, ist ja der freut euch und nicht "ich hab da was neues Thread" ... also 1/5 zu Rift :S
@ unter mir, ja, da hast du schon Recht, aber kann man halt nichts machen ;(


----------



## yves1993 (7. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja, da bei B ja auch M drin ist ists doch durchaus berechtigt
> @ Topic: Hab mir mal Rift geholt, bin gespannt, wie es ist.



Schon aber trotzdem find ich es unnötig dass solche Fragen gegenüber den Vorfahrtsfragen überwiegen o.o Und natürlich muss man. Sobald man auf dem Ding sitzt ist man verpflichtet die Papiere dabei zu haben. Punkt aus 

Ist einfach teilweise traurig dass anscheinend viele Leute ihre Vorfahrten net kennen... ist oft grausam, vorallem für mich als Fahhrradfahrer, fahre seit Jahren sehr sehr gerne und fast jeden Tag und da fällt es vermehrt auf. Klar die Meisten wollen einen einfach durchlassen aber das stört viel mehr als es was nützt, vorallem muss ich eher auf die Hintermänner achten als auf den Rest...
Aber net nur da, auch wenn ich im Auto mitfahre merkt man es deutlich (Nicht zuletzt an den Aufregern meines Vaters hehe)


@ Topic: Das Vorhaben von Youtube das Design zu ändern. Ich bin echt total positiv überrascht und freue mich wenn die Änderung so umgesetzt werden würde! Da gibts für mich nix auszusetzen, bin halt offen für Veränderungen 5/5


----------



## Ykon (7. Juli 2011)

Nachbarin bringt einfach mal so nen ganzen Teller voll Baklava rüber


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Samstag mit ner Freundin kochen 5/5


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Samstag mit ner Freundin kochen 5/5



Falscher Thread? *fg*

Morgen ist Freitag und dann ist Wochenende! 4/5


----------



## Rayon (7. Juli 2011)

Morgen Abend Hausparty bei ner Freundin  5/5
Samstag direkt mittags im Anschluss Grillparty 5/5
Sonntag ausschlafen zu können unbeschreiblich/5. ^^


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2011)

Morgen tritt *Paul Kalkbrenner* bei uns im "Dorf"  auf 5/5
danach *I love Electro* zu Gast in meinem lieblings Club 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Juli 2011)

Boah - jetzt bin ich aber neidisch =(
...aber das wäre der falsche Thread!

4/5 gleich WE 

edit: Ist ja tatsächlich ein Dorf


----------



## Ennia (8. Juli 2011)

Die Kulisse ist aber einmalig, wie ich finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bald Wochenende 5/5 ^^


----------



## Rayon (8. Juli 2011)

CASPER XOXO UNENDLICH/5 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3 
Sooo ein geiles Album <3


----------



## Dominau (8. Juli 2011)

Wacken  
5/5


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2011)

Bang your Head nächste Woche. <3/5


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Roller hat den Unfall beinahe unbeschadet überstanden. 3/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Juli 2011)

Heut Abend mit meinem Schwager wieder PES spielen 5/5


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2011)

15 Punkte in Englisch und jetzt bis zu den Ferien nichts mehr zu tun - 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Falscher Thread? *fg*



Nein,was gibt es besseres als bekocht zu werden ?


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein,was gibt es besseres als bekocht zu werden ?



Naja, weil du "mit ihr kochen" geschrieben hast. Bekocht werden ist natürlich much better. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2011)

Wieder ZU HAUSE WHAAAAAAAA/5
Der Pony-Hype ist immer noch da - 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Naja, weil du "mit ihr kochen" geschrieben hast. Bekocht werden ist natürlich much better. :3



Kochen mit ner Freundin = Sie kocht & ich gucke zu & mach dumme Kommentare


----------



## BlizzLord (8. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kochen mit ner Freundin = Sie kocht & ich gucke zu & mach dumme Kommentare



Ach wie der beifahrer beim Auto fahren. ;D

"EY DU MUSST DA LINKS" "DIE AMPEL WAR ROT PASS DOCH AUF!11" herrlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Hälfte meiner Hunde Armee!
Und die hab ich innerhalb eines Trips zusammengesucht yeah!


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

Schönes Wetter (hoffentlich) 5/5

Neue Shorts und Hemden bestellt 4/5


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2011)

Fahrrad wurde doch net geklaut, die Polizei hat gerade angerufen ein Mann hat das Fahrrad nur reingeholt damit es nicht geklaut wird. Wenigstens gibt es immer hin und wieder doch gute Menschen... 5/5


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Fahrrad wurde doch net geklaut, die Polizei hat gerade angerufen ein Mann hat das Fahrrad nur reingeholt damit es nicht geklaut wird. Wenigstens gibt es immer hin und wieder doch gute Menschen... 5/5



*freut sich mit yves1993 mit* 5/5

Endlich Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Juli 2011)

Terraria, Supreme Commander 2 und Portal 2 Sale... Hammer! 5/5


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Fahrrad wurde doch net geklaut, die Polizei hat gerade angerufen ein Mann hat das Fahrrad nur reingeholt damit es nicht geklaut wird. Wenigstens gibt es immer hin und wieder doch gute Menschen... 5/5



Haha das ist ja cool, würde dem Mann noch 10 Euro geben für seine Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## tonygt (9. Juli 2011)

Das ich das spiel im Hinterrad grad von nem Kumpel raus bekommen hab  3/5
Das ich bald nen Fullface Helm bekomm  4/5
Und nochmal das ich so nen geiles Fahrrad für so wenig Geld bekommen hab  5/5


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Haha das ist ja cool, würde dem Mann noch 10 Euro geben für seine Hilfsbereitschaft.



^^ Der kriegt was besseres... Geld ist irgendwie unpersönlich...

Muss nur schauen wann ich Zeit habe wieder dahin zu fahren, und morgen ist auch net so gut weil Sonntag undso. 

Das Konzert heute so chillig <3 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ^^ Der kriegt was besseres... Geld ist irgendwie unpersönlich...
> 
> Muss nur schauen wann ich Zeit habe wieder dahin zu fahren, und morgen ist auch net so gut weil Sonntag undso.
> 
> Das Konzert heute so chillig <3 5/5



Sorry aber das klingt sowas von pervers.^^


----------



## Haner (10. Juli 2011)

gerade mega-betrunkeen und ich kann das hier nocg reinschreiben! ;D 5/5
hat noch ein paar bier vor sich! 4/5
yeeeha!!! P


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

Schon um 6:22 Uhr aufzuwachen wegen fcking Erkältung...1/5 -.-


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schon um 6:22 Uhr aufzuwachen wegen fcking Erkältung...1/5 -.-



Ja! Das hat mich auch immer *gefreut.Das ich ein Minecraft Server auf meinem Mac Mini zum laufen gebracht habe mit ganzen 2GB RAM!  und ohne laggs. Selbst von Deutschland nach Amerika aus.. problemlos 5/5

<div><br></div><div>ACH LECK MICH AM ARSCH. Egal ob das jetzt Fett geschrieben ist oder zusammen geschrieben alles.. zum kotzen schon wieder.</div>*


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sorry aber das klingt sowas von pervers.^^



xD ihr denkt aber auch zweideutig 

Ne damit war gemeint dass ich ihm evtl Pralinen (NEEIN nicht in <3 Form...) gebe oder sonst ne kleinigkeit...


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> xD ihr denkt aber auch zweideutig
> 
> Ne damit war gemeint dass ich ihm evtl Pralinen (NEEIN nicht in <3 Form...) gebe oder sonst ne kleinigkeit...



Warum nicht... hast Recht, ist vielleicht wirklich persönlicher wenn du den auch etwas näher kennst. Für eine fremde Person als Finderlohn wäre natürlich Geld besser aber bei so einer Sache... Kekse oder Kaffee wär noch ne Option. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2011)

Mh naja kA ich finde sowas fällt nicht unter Finderlohn, ich habs ja net verloren sondern nur vor der Haustür abgestellt (Meine Oma wohnt in nem Appartement) und er hat es reingeholt damit es keiner klaut weil dort ja anscheinend viel geklaut wird... naja ich für meinen Teil werde es dann halt wirklich bei jedem Scheiss anketten und fertig. Keine Ausnahmen mehr^^


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Zurzeit läuft alles Super 
5/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2011)

Saisoneröffnung meiner einzig wahren Liebe - Schalke 04 &#9829; 8/5

Frauen [Immer wieder überraschend] 5/5


----------



## Sabito (10. Juli 2011)

Ich muss unbedingt mir eine PSC holen, wegen dne heutigen Steamdeals Oo 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2011)

Das mein eigentlich defekter Monitor aufeinmal aufgeblinkt ist und wieder funktioniert. oO"

yeah!


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2011)

Ein herrliches Unwetter wütet bei uns. Endlich etwas Abkühlung und Wasser für die Natur! 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

dass es mir so langsam besser geht und die Halsschmerzen schonmal wech sind ... 10/5 
dass ich aber trotzdem wieder um 6 aufgewacht bin... 1/5 -.-


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2011)

Ich munter dich mal auf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPd-3moUh5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

WHOA ist das Album heute raus ? o.o dann 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/5

Edit: ok morgen, aber der Song ist schonma goil


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schon um 6:22 Uhr aufzuwachen wegen fcking Erkältung...1/5 -.-




Öhm...Du postest um 05:07 das Du um 6:22 aufgewacht bist...irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch. Kannst Du in die Zukunft gucken oder in der Zeit zurückreisen?! 

btt:
Hab irgendwie nüscht ...
Das es auf der Herfahrt nicht geregnet hat 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir steht "Gestern, 6:41" beim Post


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WHOA ist das Album heute raus ? o.o dann 55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/5



Klar ist, klick einfach auf mein Account flynbest


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar ist, klick einfach auf mein Account flynbest



Fett danke. ^^ Hast nen guten Geschmack nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2011)

Danke du auch Bin grad noch am uploaden von allen Liedern. Ganze Album wurde naemlich vor 2 Stunden geleaked :b aber ist auch nen Downloadlink dabei. Wobei man von geleaked auch nicht reden kann.. ist eh nur noch ein Tag bis zum offiziellen Verkauf.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht "Gestern, 6:41" beim Post



Okay- hab jetzt festgestellt das meine "Buffed-Uhr" verkehrt ist.

3/5 - das meine Uhr jetzt wieder richtig läuft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Sind Breathe Carolina eigentlich auch bei der Warped Tour dabei ? Hoffentlich werden sie mit dem neuen Album dann auch nach DE kommen...

Dass ich meinen Handy-PUK wiedergefunden habe und nun doch wieder telefonieren kann... 5/5


----------



## Soramac (11. Juli 2011)

Leider nicht, aber sind waehrend Warped Tour ist auch auf Tour und werde die dann auch noch sehen und ja waere geil wenn die mal nach Deutschland/Europa gehen wuerde!


und sind nun alle Lieder hochgeladen, viel Spass! nun selber mal richtig anhoeren :b


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Scheinbar besseres Wetter als gestern 5/5


----------



## Edou (11. Juli 2011)

Samstag 16Uhr Autogrammstunde mit Helloween. FICKJA FICKJA FICKJA FICKJA FICKJA....FICKJA, da hol ich mir definitiv ein Autogramm...FICKJA FICKJA FICKJA FICKJA FICKJA/5


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

SO GEILE Fahrradtour grade gemacht. Dicke 2 Stunden quer durch die Pampa, gibt nix geileres  100/5


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> SO GEILE Fahrradtour grade gemacht. Dicke 2 Stunden quer durch die Pampa, gibt nix geileres  100/5



Hmm, mit einem Motorrad machts vielleicht noch mehr Spaß  Habs noch nicht so ausprobiert, habe nur ein Straßenmotorrad ...


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mit einem Motorrad machts vielleicht noch mehr Spaß  Habs noch nicht so ausprobiert, habe nur ein Straßenmotorrad ...



Motorrad kost nur viel mehr Geld, Fahrrad ist günstiger und macht mir eigentlich genug Spaß. ^^
Vielleicht probier ich ein Cross-Motorrad mal aus wenn ich mehr Geld hab.

Erstmal kommt ein neues Mountainbike auf die Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2011)

So ein 125er Cross Motorrad kostet 3000 ca., die Varianten mit mehr PS sind aber auch nicht viel teurer


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2011)

Morgen letzter Schultag... und dann beginnen die total durchgeplanten Ferien  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20.10 in Hamburg 555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555/5


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Motorrad kost nur viel mehr Geld, Fahrrad ist günstiger und macht mir eigentlich genug Spaß. ^^
> Vielleicht probier ich ein Cross-Motorrad mal aus wenn ich mehr Geld hab.
> 
> Erstmal kommt ein neues Mountainbike auf die Einkaufsliste.



Nice 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wollte ich auch erst hin, aber mein Festival/Konzert-Geldbeutel ist bereits erschöpft :\
The Ghost Inside und A Day To Remember wird sicher top!

4/5 meine Lasagne.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Wird wohl nicht mehr als 35 € kosten, für sowat geiles muss man doch immer ein wenig Euronen haben


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Motorrad kost nur viel mehr Geld, Fahrrad ist günstiger und macht mir eigentlich genug Spaß. ^^
> Vielleicht probier ich ein Cross-Motorrad mal aus wenn ich mehr Geld hab.
> 
> Erstmal kommt ein neues Mountainbike auf die Einkaufsliste.



Motorrad ist total Sinnfrei verschmutzt nur die Umwelt und es extrem schwer damit Strecken zu finden die für Motorräder gedacht sind. Da hat man mitm MTB defenitiv mehr spaß zumindest bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es soviele Trails und gebaute Downhill Strecken die einfach übelst Laune machen.
Was willst dir denn für nen MTB holen @Konov


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wird wohl nicht mehr als 35 € kosten, für sowat geiles muss man doch immer ein wenig Euronen haben



Habe mich aber fürs Highfield entschieden und im Oktober steht noch Emil Bulls an. Nen paar kleinere 10-15€ Konzerte werdens wohl auch noch werden aber das muss dann auch echt reichen - ich bin armer Studi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Achso ja ok da wär ich dann wahrscheinlich auch bissl knapp bei Kasse ^^

Freitag mit ner Freundin (hoffentlich) in nen Metal-Club... möööööööööööööp/5


----------



## Rayon (11. Juli 2011)

Samstag Geb inner Cocktailbar 4/5

Nächste Woche Freitag CASPER live zu sehen 55555555555555555/5. =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juli 2011)

Dass ich TVersity zum Laufen gebracht habe und meine Blu Rays per PC auf PS3 streamen kann  4,5/5

dass ich dazu erstmal vorher meinen PC innerlich zerstört habe aus Verzweiflung 1/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Semesterferien sind in Sicht! Morgen um 8 den Schein für die bestandene Klausur abholen, um 16 Uhr die zweite Klausur und (hoffentlich) auch den entsprechenden Schein bekommen, dann am Mittwoch um 16 Uhr den Schein für die Teilnahme bekommen. Dazwischen irgendwann sauber machen und um 17:45 das Unigelände für lange Zeit verlassen. 5/5


----------



## Perkone (12. Juli 2011)

Hatte meine Kymco Vitality 50ccm in Werkstatt für Prüfplakette... Grad bin ich noch Zigarettenholen gefahren. Auf einmal hat das Ding ne Beschleunigung und ne Endgeschwindigkeit dasses n Wahnsinn ist. Ich weiß net, was die Typen getan haben, aber es is geil xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Teil übrigens. Keine Werbung, nur bei google gesucht ^^


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Motorrad ist total Sinnfrei verschmutzt nur die Umwelt und es extrem schwer damit Strecken zu finden die für Motorräder gedacht sind. Da hat man mitm MTB defenitiv mehr spaß zumindest bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es soviele Trails und gebaute Downhill Strecken die einfach übelst Laune machen.
> Was willst dir denn für nen MTB holen @Konov



Keine Ahnung ich überlege noch, aber möchte eine gute Mischung aus günstig und trotzdem robust und zuverlässig. Muss mich mal beraten lassen. Möchte nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, vllt. 500 Euro oder so maximal. Wobei ich auch mehr drauflegen würde wenns absolut nicht geht mit dem Geld.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich überlege noch, aber möchte eine gute Mischung aus günstig und trotzdem robust und zuverlässig. Muss mich mal beraten lassen. Möchte nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, vllt. 500 Euro oder so maximal. Wobei ich auch mehr drauflegen würde wenns absolut nicht geht mit dem Geld.



Wenns nicht gerade ein Angebot oder Gebrauchtes ist wirst du mit 500€ nicht weit kommen.
Ich trete bei meinem Fahrstil jedenfalls gerne mal Schaltungen und Bremsen kaputt und musste, leider, feststellen das ich bei einem Hardtail nur gut bedient bin wenn der Originalpreis >750€ liegt. Ansonsten sind die Komponenten oft zu minderwertig. :\


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ich überlege noch, aber möchte eine gute Mischung aus günstig und trotzdem robust und zuverlässig. Muss mich mal beraten lassen. Möchte nicht soviel Geld ausgeben, vllt. 500 Euro oder so maximal. Wobei ich auch mehr drauflegen würde wenns absolut nicht geht mit dem Geld.



Mein erstes MTB das ich mir vor 4 Monanten geholt habe, hab ich für 600 Euro bekommen, weils Reduziert war. Aber nach nichtmal 4 Monate hab ich ja jetzt ein neues, weil mein Altes einfach nicht mehr ausreicht. Wahrscheinlich wär mir inzwischen beim ALten sogar der Rahmen gebrochen wenn ich net so leicht wär  die Felge hinten hab ich schon gut zertrümmert da müsste eigentlich ne neue her 
Ich würde vieleicht mal bei Canyon gucken da gibts das 
http://www.canyon.co...ike.html?b=2050 
für "nur" 600 euro und zumindest bei den Fullys ist es so, dass das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis unschlagbar ist.
Und meines wissens gibt es auch irgendwann bei Canyon einen Sale, wo sie alles was sie noch im Lager haben total günstig verkaufen. Was wahrscheinlich auch bald bei anderen Händlern der Fall sein dürfte.
Ansonsten könnt ich dir noch den Bikermarkt auf MTB News empfehlen
http://bikemarkt.mtb...s.de/bikemarkt/
Wenn du jemanden kennst, der weiß worauf man bei gebrauchten Bikes achten musst, kann man hier auch gute Schnäpchen ergattern. Vor allem da man hier, nicht wie auf Ebay die Fahrräder auch Probefahren kann, soweit der Verkäufer für dich in erreibarer Nähe wohnt.
So genug Offtopic ich glaube wir sollten einen Bike Thread aufmachen 

Back to Topic
Geiles Wetter 4/5


----------



## Saalia (12. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Dass ich TVersity zum Laufen gebracht habe und meine Blu Rays per PC auf PS3 streamen kann  4,5/5
> 
> dass ich dazu erstmal vorher meinen PC innerlich zerstört habe aus Verzweiflung 1/5



ich geb dir nen tipp: die ps3 hat ein bluray laufwerk  oder redest du etwa von sicherheitskopien deiner blurays redest um den originalzustand nicht zu gefährden und den sammlerwert zu erhalten? ^^

OT: Nur noch heute und morgen arbeiten, dann langes Festival Wochenende 180bpm/5


----------



## orkman (12. Juli 2011)

gestern der erste ueberstandene Tag in der Uniklinik im praktikum ... und er ist gut verlaufen ... freu mich schon auf heute ^^ unendlich epic/5


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2011)

Internet/Streaming-Community 1 : 0 Staat/GVU 1.000.000/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Juli 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> ich geb dir nen tipp: die ps3 hat ein bluray laufwerk  oder redest du etwa von sicherheitskopien deiner blurays redest um den originalzustand nicht zu gefährden und den sammlerwert zu erhalten? ^^



Genau das


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenns nicht gerade ein Angebot oder Gebrauchtes ist wirst du mit 500€ nicht weit kommen.
> Ich trete bei meinem Fahrstil jedenfalls gerne mal Schaltungen und Bremsen kaputt und musste, leider, feststellen das ich bei einem Hardtail nur gut bedient bin wenn der Originalpreis >750€ liegt. Ansonsten sind die Komponenten oft zu minderwertig. :\



Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem Hardtail (ohne doppelfederung, das ist doch hardtail oder? Die Fachbegriffe sind mir noch nicht alle geläufig).




tonygt schrieb:


> Mein erstes MTB das ich mir vor 4 Monanten geholt habe, hab ich für 600 Euro bekommen, weils Reduziert war. Aber nach nichtmal 4 Monate hab ich ja jetzt ein neues, weil mein Altes einfach nicht mehr ausreicht. Wahrscheinlich wär mir inzwischen beim ALten sogar der Rahmen gebrochen wenn ich net so leicht wär  die Felge hinten hab ich schon gut zertrümmert da müsste eigentlich ne neue her
> Ich würde vieleicht mal bei Canyon gucken da gibts das
> http://www.canyon.co...ike.html?b=2050
> für "nur" 600 euro und zumindest bei den Fullys ist es so, dass das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis unschlagbar ist.
> ...




Danke für die Links!
Ein Fully ist doch mit full suspension vorn und hinten oder? Eigentlich brauche ich das nicht.

Was mich interessiert, ist mehr so ein Mountainbike der alten Garde, eins was robust ist, womit man Gelände fahren kann, aber es wird keine Downhill Fahrten geben, weil ich Schiss habe mir den Hals abzufahren. ^^
Insofern nur leichtes "offroad", bzw. leichte Steigungen auf unbefestigten Wegen, mehr brauch es gar nicht können.

Bekommt man da für 500-600 Euro was gutes?
Werde die Tage bei einem örtlichen Händler mal vorsprechen.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Jap, Hardtails sind "normale" Rahmen und Fullys eben vollgefedert. Du kannst mit Glück für 600€ nen sehr gutes Bike bekommen, ich würde mit der Spanne wohl mal nach gebrauchten schauen (Bike-Zeitschriften und Fahrradhändler) und mich über die informieren - Testberichte und vorallem verbaute Komponenten.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Wolf macht 3 Stunden mit Demons Souls  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Wolf macht 3 Stunden mit Demons Souls  5/5



ECHT ? Musste er also doch seine Wette einlösen xD Das wird geil ^^

Edit: Ok auch grad gelesen, zusammen mit Eddie. Das halten sie niemals 3 Stunden durch xD


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ECHT ? Musste er also doch seine Wette einlösen xD Das wird geil ^^
> 
> Edit: Ok auch grad gelesen, zusammen mit Eddie. Das halten sie niemals 3 Stunden durch xD



Warum? Das game müsste eigendlich in Knallhart Durchgenommen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Warum? Das game müsste eigendlich in Knallhart Durchgenommen!



Sehe ich auch so  Wenn ich es net schaffe, sollen es wenigstens die versuchen.  Aber ich vermute, das Spiel ist einfach zu lang.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn Eddy knallhart durchgenommen mitmacht würde es bei Demons Souls ewig gehen


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so  Wenn ich es net schaffe, sollen es wenigstens die versuchen.  Aber ich vermute, das Spiel ist einfach zu lang.



Hab über 100h Spielzeit und das gefühl noch nicht mal die hälfte gesehen zu haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Eddie meinte ja er hats schon durch, naja 3 Stunden reichen auch.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Dass ich ein Paket vom Postboten angeommen habe für eine Nachbarin.

Und dass die Firma, die das Paket geschickt hat, eine Erotik-Spielzeug Firma ist. 

Wuuuuhaha 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

lmao


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2011)

Ahaha^^ 
Danke für den Lacher 1/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Bin gespannt ob es ihr peinlich ist, wenn ichs ihr gebe


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Das mein Programm endlich mal so will wie ich 5/5


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich tendiere auch eher zu einem Hardtail (ohne doppelfederung, das ist doch hardtail oder? Die Fachbegriffe sind mir noch nicht alle geläufig).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das dachte ich mir vor 4 Monaten auch noch 
Inzwischen habe ich mir nen Fullface, Fully und einige weitere Protektoren zugelegt und bin fast nur noch am Downhill/Freeride fahren 
Ich würd halt vor allem gucken, obs bei dir in der nähe Gruppen gibt, die sich regelmäßig zum Biken treffen. Bei mir gabs das von der Uni aus und so hab ich dann einige Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen ich stellenweise 5-6 mal die Woche fahre und die mir auch geholfen haben mein derzeitiges Bike zu bekommen und mir bei Technischen Sachen helfen können, da ich zwar die Basics kenne aber defenitiv noch kein Experte bin 
Ich weiß z.b. auch von einigen Fahrrad Händlern die das ganze anbieten.

Back to Topic
Grad eine totale Max Guyver Konstrunktion, an meinen Rucksack gebastelt, damit mein Helm hinten dran geht 4/5


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Das Ding ist ja das er kein Downhill fahren möchte und das ein Fully bei qualitativ gleichwertigen Komponenten einfach nochmal nen Zacken teurer ist als ein vergleichbares Hardtail. An Konovs stelle würde ich vielleicht noch etwas sparen und mir für 800€-1000€ was richtig feines kaufen, dafür gibts nämlich schon richtig gute Räder und es ist ja bei pflege und den richtigen Komponenten und auch eine einmalige Anschaffung. Das hängt aber auch davon ab wieviel du fährst, ich bin jemand der durchaus jeden Tag fährt und auch nicht gerade schonende Strecken daher ist es mir das natürlich wert.. während andere das Ding nur im Sommer rauskramen um mal nen paar Touren zu fahren, da darfs natürlich auch weniger Komfort/Qualität sein.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Genau, also es wäre nicht für Schlammschlachten oder Downhill Fahrten gedacht und ich würde es als zweites Fahrrad verwenden. Für die Stadt fahre ich mit einem älteren Straßenfahrrad, weil hier schon öfter Sachen beschädigt wurden oder Teile geklaut werden.

Daher werde ich das neue immer in meiner Bude behalten und vielleicht 2 mal die Woche eine längere Fahrt unternehmen.

Da wäre es doch günstiger, wenn man auch für etwas weniger Geld was bekäme... aber ich werd mich nochmal beim Radhändler umhören was die so anbieten.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA grad die Erotikpakete für meine Nachbarin auf dem Hausflur los geworden und ich mit offener Hose 

Echt funny  3/5


----------



## Skatero (12. Juli 2011)

Gute Noten in den Modulabschlussprüfungen und allgemein ein gutes Zeugnis  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

Downhill fahren macht meiner Meinung nach nur Spaß ,wenn es in der Stadt ist & es ne Straße runter geht. 
Immer an Helloween & Karneval ,fahren wir in Hagen immer downhill. Skater & Bmx`ler treffen sich auf nem höher gelegenen Stadtteil & dann gehts los, wer zuerst in der Stadt ist hat gewonnen  
Das ist immer nen riesen Spaß. 

Btw dieses Jahr am letzten Schultag : Epic Downhill in Hagen 8/5


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Downhill fahren macht meiner Meinung nach nur Spaß ,wenn es in der Stadt ist & es ne Straße runter geht.
> Immer an Helloween & Karneval ,fahren wir in Hagen immer downhill. Skater & Bmx`ler treffen sich auf nem höher gelegenen Stadtteil & dann gehts los, wer zuerst in der Stadt ist hat gewonnen
> Das ist immer nen riesen Spaß.
> 
> Btw dieses Jahr am letzten Schultag : Epic Downhill in Hagen 8/5



Wenn da noch Wurzeln, Steine und Sprünge mit drin sind machts mehr spaß 
Vor allem wenns halt eine speziel angelegte Strecke ist.
Fahr auch gleich nochmal los auf unseren Hometrail was auch ein kleiner Downhill ist wo Leute viele tolle Sachen eingebaut ham


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn da noch Wurzeln, Steine und Sprünge mit drin sind machts mehr spaß
> Vor allem wenns halt eine speziel angelegte Strecke ist.



Bordsteine, Schlaglöcher & kaputte Staßen tun es auch ,wenn es nötig ist. 
Strecke = Straße


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bordsteine, Schlaglöcher & kaputte Staßen tun es auch ,wenn es nötig ist.
> Strecke = Straße



Joa und wer sich da auf die Fresse legt, kann auch schnell mal querschnittsgelähmt sein.

Ich kann mich ja für diese Adrenalinfahrten begeistern, aber wie gesagt, Downhill im weiteren Sinne mache ich nicht, ist mir einfach zu gefährlich, zumal ich noch nicht seit 10 Jahren Profi bin oder so.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

Egal, hoffentlich bekomm ich die Bremsen von meinem BMX noch gefixt sonst muss ich am Freitag beim Downhill tierisch aufpassen!!
 FICK YA ,wird das geil *-*


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Joa und wer sich da auf die Fresse legt, kann auch schnell mal querschnittsgelähmt sein.
> 
> Ich kann mich ja für diese Adrenalinfahrten begeistern, aber wie gesagt, Downhill im weiteren Sinne mache ich nicht, ist mir einfach zu gefährlich, zumal ich noch nicht seit 10 Jahren Profi bin oder so.



Ich find vor allem beim Biken, gibt es soviele möglichkeiten sich entsprechen mit Protektoren auszurüsten, ohne dadurch stark beim Fahren behindert zu werden und es gibt ja auch verschiedene Abfahrten, die dann eher richtugn Freeride gehen, die auch ohne Fahrtechnik und Mordsspeed sehr viel spaß machen. Sowas bin ich auch mit meinem Hardtail ohne Probleme gefahren ^^. Naja aber lass dich einfach erst mal beim Händler beraten setzt dich mal auf nen paar Bikes drauf, guck halt vieleicht das das Fahrrad vom dem was es kann auch Luft nach oben hat und dann guck mal obs bei dir in der nähe Leute gibt die aktiv Fahren und dir auch mal ein paar Trails zeigen können.


----------



## Jordin (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich ein Paket vom Postboten angeommen habe für eine Nachbarin.


 Du öffnest die Tür, wenn's klingelt? 
 Freak ...




> Und dass die Firma, die das Paket geschickt hat, eine Erotik-Spielzeug Firma ist.


 Woher weißt *DU* das?




> AHAHAHAHAHA grad die Erotikpakete für meine Nachbarin ...


 PaketEEE?! Wie viele waren es denn jetzt genau? O,o 
 Wie groß und wie schwer ungefähr? Vielleicht können wir den Inhalt identifizieren.




> … auf dem Hausflur los geworden und ich mit offener Hose


 why ... warum ... WARUM – zur Hölle – rennst du mit offener Hose rum? 




> Echt funny


Wieso ...? Was ist als nächstes passiert *anzüglich_glotz* 
 Und lass nix aus! Wir mögen es schmutzig.


 So viele offene Fragen ...

Hoffnung auf ein Happyend 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Du öffnest die Tür, wenn's klingelt?
> Freak ...



Da ich selbst Pakete erwarte: Ja! 



Jordin schrieb:


> Woher weißt *DU* das?



Steht auf dem Paket drauf ^^




Jordin schrieb:


> PaketEEE?! Wie viele waren es denn jetzt genau? O,o
> Wie groß und wie schwer ungefähr? Vielleicht können wir den Inhalt identifizieren.



2 Stück im laufe des Tages. Ich wollt schon eins aufreißen aber habs dann doch gelassen. Nachher kostet so ein goldener Dildo 100 Euro die ich bezahlen muss weil ich das Paket geöffnet hab 




Jordin schrieb:


> why ... warum ... WARUM &#8211; zur Hölle &#8211; rennst du mit offener Hose rum?



Weil ich grad gegessen hab und ich so voll war, daher hab ich meine kurze Hose aufgemacht. Leider hab ich beim rausgehen vergessen, sie zuzumachen. 




Jordin schrieb:


> Wieso ...? Was ist als nächstes passiert *anzüglich_glotz*
> Und lass nix aus! Wir mögen es schmutzig.



Glücklicherweise nix! Ich geh jetzt erstmal Billard spielen 

edit: RICHTIGES Billard, kein Taschenbillard!


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juli 2011)

ENDLICH SOMMERFERIEN FUCK YEAH!! ATOMBOMBE/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> ENDLICH SOMMERFERIEN FUCK YEAH!! ATOMBOMBE/5



Glückwunsch!


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juli 2011)

Hab das mal ganz modern ge +1' t

Und jetzt alle: SCHOOOOOOOOLLLSS OOUUUT FOOOR EEEEVVVEEERRRR!!!! SCHOOOOOOLLLSSS OUT FORRR SUMMER!!!! <33





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qga5eONXU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*mit dem zippo feuerzeug hin und herschwing*


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Alice Cooper rockt! Ist zwar ein Freak aber who cares


----------



## Jordin (13. Juli 2011)

[font="Cambria, serif"]*kicher* Sh1k4ri /5
[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

Meine Lebensphilosophie 100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> [font="Cambria, serif"]*kicher* Sh1k4ri /5
> [/font]



Ai Ai Ai da werd ich glatt rot 

dass der rote Kopf diesmal nicht vom Fieber kommt... 5/5


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2011)

Dass ich dem Waschbrettbauch geschätzte 2 mm näher gekommen bin  2/5


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass ich dem Waschbrettbauch geschätzte 2 mm näher gekommen bin  2/5



Na warst du denn schon beim Fahrradhändler ? 

Heute wahrscheinlich wieder Schlammschlacht beim Biken 3/5


----------



## Manaori (13. Juli 2011)

Dass ich nach monatelangem nicht üben des Liedes Requiem for a dream besser beherrsche als vorher o.O (und die finger auch weniger krampfen. Logik? XD) 3/5 Dann kann ich mich die nächsten Tage ja endlich mal an den verdammten Refrain machen, für den meine Finger zu kurz sind


----------



## Sabito (13. Juli 2011)

Dass ich mich ab morgen oder übermorgen mich, aufgrund des nichtmehr vorhandenen Musikunterrichts in der Schule, mal etwas mit Musik beschäftigen werde 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter 4/5
Ohne Wind wärs perfekt


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2011)

NOCH 17 VERF.....STUNDEN BIS BANG YOUR HEAD 2011!!!!!!!!!!! <333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333/5

Es wird soooo toll. <3

Willst du dich von etwas trennen, dann musst du es Verbennen. Willst du es nie wiedersehn, lass es Schwimmen, in BENZIIIIN. Rammstein <3 5/5


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Na warst du denn schon beim Fahrradhändler ?
> 
> Heute wahrscheinlich wieder Schlammschlacht beim Biken 3/5



Morgen geh ich warscheinlich hin!
Mal gucken was der so anbietet.


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2011)

Morgen Bang your Head! Nichtmehr lange, Ich gehe jetzt Schlafen, morgen früh raus (4uhr Duschen, dann losfahren). 55555555555555555/5

Nacht Buffed, bis Sonntag! =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Morgen Bang your Head! Nichtmehr lange, Ich gehe jetzt Schlafen, morgen früh raus (4uhr Duschen, dann losfahren). 55555555555555555/5
> 
> Nacht Buffed, bis Sonntag! =)



Viel Viel Spaß, und pass auf wogegen du dein Head bangst xD


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. Juli 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Morgen Bang your Head! Nichtmehr lange, Ich gehe jetzt Schlafen, morgen früh raus (4uhr Duschen, dann losfahren). 55555555555555555/5
> 
> Nacht Buffed, bis Sonntag! =)



Haunse! Ich muss mich noch bis zum W:O:A gedulden


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juli 2011)

Gibt noch Karten für den Fanblock am Sonntag Karlsruher SC - MSV Duisburg. 5/5

Da fahr ich nachher gleich in die Stadt und kauf mir welche.


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Heute Mittag neues Mountainbike gekauft 5/5

Nur 536 Euro gesamt und ich bin von einem nicht mehr ganz so jungem Mann beraten worden, da hat man gemerkt, *DAS *ist Service.
Erste Reparaturen und Teile auswechseln KOSTENLOS jederzeit ^^
Der hatte richtig Ahnung und für meine Zwecke ist das Bike optimal. Ein anderer Verkäufer in einem anderen Laden wollte mir irgendeinen Scheiß aufschwatzen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2011)

Meiner Katze gefällt der neue Teppich richtig gut, da hat sich das ja doppelt gelohnt  5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Juli 2011)

Das ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden konnte und grade 7km gelaufen bin 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2011)

Komplett Weiße neue XBox 3/5


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Mittag neues Mountainbike gekauft 5/5
> 
> Nur 536 Euro gesamt und ich bin von einem nicht mehr ganz so jungem Mann beraten worden, da hat man gemerkt, *DAS *ist Service.
> Erste Reparaturen und Teile auswechseln KOSTENLOS jederzeit ^^
> Der hatte richtig Ahnung und für meine Zwecke ist das Bike optimal. Ein anderer Verkäufer in einem anderen Laden wollte mir irgendeinen Scheiß aufschwatzen...



Was für eins ist es denn geworden ?


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was für eins ist es denn geworden ?



Ein "Focus" Bike. Die Marke sagt mir zwar nix, aber der Mann beim Fachhändler war super fachkompetent. 
Die Unterschiede sind für Otto-Normal Biker wie mich kaum spürbar. Shimano Schaltung und Scheibenbremsen sind von guter Qualität, das hat mich überzeugt. ^^

Gegenüber meinem alten Bike was ich nur noch für die City nutzen werde, ist es auch viel leichter. Werde es morgen abholen, hab auch noch einen Kilometerzähler, Flaschenhalter und Schutzbleche dazu bekommen. 

So ähnlich wie dies hier sieht es aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Juli 2011)

Ich konnte selbsständig einen Hardwarefehler an meinem PC indentifizieren und beheben
Ich bin so stolz auf mich 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2011)

Für das Geld? Gute Wahl.
Focus ist auch generell eine der führenden Marken, bauen stetig Testgewinner und solide Räder. 
Das dürfte ein Cypress sein, ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht in welcher Ausstattung (was für eine Shimano etc.) aber generell hast du damit wohl nix verkehrt gemacht. Kannst du die Federung komplett vom Lenker aus blockieren?


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein "Focus" Bike. Die Marke sagt mir zwar nix, aber der Mann beim Fachhändler war super fachkompetent.
> Die Unterschiede sind für Otto-Normal Biker wie mich kaum spürbar. Shimano Schaltung und Scheibenbremsen sind von guter Qualität, das hat mich überzeugt. ^^
> 
> Gegenüber meinem alten Bike was ich nur noch für die City nutzen werde, ist es auch viel leichter. Werde es morgen abholen, hab auch noch einen Kilometerzähler, Flaschenhalter und Schutzbleche dazu bekommen.
> ...


Jo Focus hat der Kumpel der mich aufs Biken gebracht hat auch gefahren, so ähnlich sa mein Bike das ich noch vor einer Woche hatte auch aus 
Und mein neues sieht so aus 
^



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^


Bilder mit mir drauf gibts hoffentlich auch demnächst


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Für das Geld? Gute Wahl.
> Focus ist auch generell eine der führenden Marken, bauen stetig Testgewinner und solide Räder.
> Das dürfte ein Cypress sein, ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht in welcher Ausstattung (was für eine Shimano etc.) aber generell hast du damit wohl nix verkehrt gemacht. Kannst du die Federung komplett vom Lenker aus blockieren?



Ne das hätte nochmal nen hunni gekostet, das war es mir nicht wert. ^^

@tony
deins schaut auch nett aus. Aber eindeutig mehr Downhill bzw. wirkt es sehr viel kleiner als meins.


----------



## tonygt (15. Juli 2011)

Der Eindruck kann aber auch von der Rahmengröße kommen, ich bin nur knapp 1,75 Groß und das ist glaube ich nen S oder M Rahmen. Ist aber natürlich auch von der Konstruktion etwas anders, wobei meins von der Einordnung noch eher als All Mountain zählt. Aber 140 MM Federweg vorne und hinten reichen für das was ich hier fahren kann locker ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Der Eindruck kann aber auch von der Rahmengröße kommen, ich bin nur knapp 1,75 Groß und das ist glaube ich nen S oder M Rahmen. Ist aber natürlich auch von der Konstruktion etwas anders, wobei meins von der Einordnung noch eher als All Mountain zählt. Aber 140 MM Federweg vorne und hinten reichen für das was ich hier fahren kann locker ^^



Ahhh ok, ich bin 1,85 und hab ein XL Rahmen wenn ich mich recht erinnere. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber 140 MM Federweg..



Alles über 80mm ist für Mädchen! ;D

@Konov, ist auch ne Spielerei aber ich will nichtmehr darauf verzichten


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Alles über 80mm ist für Mädchen! ;D
> 
> @Konov, ist auch ne Spielerei aber ich will nichtmehr darauf verzichten



Naja Federung blockieren ist schon ne coole Sache. Aber dass ich dafür nun kurz absteigen muss is ja net weiter wild, das macht man vielleicht 2 mal am Tag je nachdem wo man fährt


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2011)

Naja viele Gabeln kann man ja nichtmal richtig blockieren, sondern nur auf "ganz hart" stellen. Aber ich finds geil, ich benutz das zum anfahren und beim uphill Sprint.

Black Mirror durch die ganze Nacht 4/5


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Zumindest heute Vormittag bis jetzt ganz gutes Wetter. 4/5

WHISTLER BABY durch den Dreck jagen 10000000/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Juli 2011)

Zum ersten mal bei einer Sportwette mitgemacht und gewonnen. Aus 10 Euro mach 23,5. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja viele Gabeln kann man ja nichtmal richtig blockieren, sondern nur auf "ganz hart" stellen. Aber ich finds geil, ich benutz das zum anfahren und beim uphill Sprint.
> 
> Black Mirror durch die ganze Nacht 4/5



Ich blockier eigentlich nie und das bei 140 mm die mir im stehen, beim treten jedes mal 50 mm rein und wieder rausgehen 
Das einzige was ich manchmal mache ist das ich meinen Dämpfer zu mache damit der beim Uphill nicht so wippt

Nazis aus der Stadt vertrieben 3/5
3/5 weil die Polizei alles dicht gemacht hat und man wenn man nicht schon Morgens um 6 da war, man nirgendwo mehr hinkam um das ganze zu blockieren -.-" naja wie gut das andere da gezelltet haben.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

Heute ne schöne Tour mit meinem "MTB" 3/5
Jetzt aber ziemlich K.O.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute ne schöne Tour mit meinem "MTB" 3/5
> Jetzt aber ziemlich K.O.



Top 

Hoffentlich wird nächste Woche das Wetter wieder besser. Morgen solls ja regnen, also erstmal nix mit "Ausritt".
Oder ich leg mir ein Regenoutfit zu


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

Die runde ist eher aus einem doofen umstand entstanden


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Top
> 
> Hoffentlich wird nächste Woche das Wetter wieder besser. Morgen solls ja regnen, also erstmal nix mit "Ausritt".
> Oder ich leg mir ein Regenoutfit zu



Irgendeine Regenjacke die Beine werden beim fahren eh warm 
Mal gucken ob ich heut auch nochmal nen paar Runden übern Hometrail drehe ^^


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da noch ne Frage, wie sieht das eig aus wenn man so um die 192 cm groß ist gibt es für die größe auch noch gute MTBs?


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch ne Frage, wie sieht das eig aus wenn man so um die 192 cm groß ist gibt es für die größe auch noch gute MTBs?



Was sind denn für dich gute MTBs ? ^^
Aber ich denke auch mit 192 sollte da noch was zu finden sein, halt mal beim nem Händler nachfragen, kann halt sein das bestimmte Marken wie z.b. Morewood deren Rahmen ja sehr klein sind, halt für dich keine Bikes haben, die Groß genug sind. Wobei das ja davon abhängig ist was du machen willst, wenn du ein reines Downhill Bike wolltest nimmst du halt ein Morewood in L, was dir aber dann halt für Touren zu klein ist.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Über 1,90 ist laut so einem Deppen bei BOC kein Problem. Der wollte mir aber irgendeinen scheiß andrehen und kam ziemlich arrogant rüber.

Ich hab mit 1,85 mein Rad mit XL gewählt bzw. auch empfohlen bekommen vom Fachhändler und es gibt noch 2 Größen darüber wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Also XXL und noch irgendwas glaub ich. ^^

Meist ham se die wohl nicht auf Lager, müsste man vllt. bestellen lassen.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

Joah ich frage auch nur aus der neugirde hab zuzeit ehh kein geld dafür, aber wie es aussieht macht es mein Fahrrad net mehr lange.

Ich würde warscheinlich ein Cross Country bevorzugen also n Hardtail oder Race-Fully laut wiki


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2011)

Du nimmst ein Hardtail bzw. ein sogenanntes All-Mountain und wegen der größe gehst du mal zu nem Fahrradhändler, informierst dich etwas und setzt dich einfach drauf - optimal wäre ne kurze Fahrt übern Hof, so kannst du ganz schnell feststellen welche Rahmengröße dir zusagt.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du nimmst ein Hardtail bzw. ein sogenanntes All-Mountain und wegen der größe gehst du mal zu nem Fahrradhändler, informierst dich etwas und setzt dich einfach drauf - optimal wäre ne kurze Fahrt übern Hof, so kannst du ganz schnell feststellen welche Rahmengröße dir zusagt.



Ein Hardtail ist aber kein All Moutain


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Die Namen bringen mich heute noch total durcheinander, ich hab kein Plan was Hardtail, All Mountain, Trail, Trekking, Downhill usw eigentlich ist. ^^

 Ist sehr verwirrend wenn man kein Plan hat.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

Hardteil : Fahrrad mit Hinterbau ohne Federung

All Mountain: Bestimmte Einordnung wofür ein Bike geeignet ist, ist meist Stabiler und Vollgefedert, gegenüber Cross Country Fahräddern, Fokus liegt mehr darin das es stabil und bequem Fahrbar als das es sehr leicht ist. Man Sitzt aufrechter als beim CC Fahhrad aber meist nicht so aufrecht wie bei einem Enduro

Enduro: Stufe nach All Mountain für härteren Geländer Einsatz, allerdings kann sind diese Fahrräder so angelegt das man mit ihnen auch noch Touren bewältigen kann, was bei Freeridern nicht umbedingt der Fall ist

Freeride Bike: Bike mit viel Federweg, ist meistens ausschließlich auf das Downhill fahren ausgerichtet, allerdings kann man durchaus auch noch kürzere Touren mit ihnen bewältigen, da sie nicht wie Downhill Bikes von der Geometrie so sind, dass man sie gar nicht bergauf fahren kann.

Downhill: Extrem unebene Strecken mit Harten Gelände, meistens werden die Strecken ausgebaut, und mit bestimmten Sprüngen anliegern usw. ausgestattet, meistens sind diese Strecken mit Lifts oder ähnlichem ausgestattet.

Freeride: Downhill Strecken in Combi mit Bergauffahrten, man kann im allgemeinen Sagen das man einfach überall Runter fährt, was Fahbar aussieht

Trails: Dünne Wege die durch die Natur gehen ich nennen es auch einfach Coolen weg 

Trekking: Zurücklegen von längeren Distanzen mit Gepäck, im Fahhrad Sport werden damit Fährräder bezeichnet, die für Straße Waldwege oder leichtes Gelände ausgelegt sind und entsprechen Platzfür Gepäck haben

Hoffe das schafft etwas klarheit.
So das alles basiert auf aus dem Internet zusammengesuchten Infos und meinen eigenen Wissen falls jemand Fehler findet kann er sie gerne korrigieren ^^
Hmm da ich grad eh langeweile habe, mache ich wohl doch gleich mal nen MTB Thread hier auf wo ich mal das ganze Zeug hier aus dem Thread zusammenfasse, so spammen wir den Thread hier nicht weiter voll


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Ok dann weiß ich jetzt, dass ich ein Hardtail fahre. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

Hauptsache es rollt. ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Hauptsache es rollt. ;D



Nach 10 Beiträgen hier mal ein Satz den ich wieder verstehe


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2011)

Die 2 vorangangen Posts 1/5


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Jetzt gebt ihrs euch aber richtig


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Dass ich heute knapp 30km Radgefahren bin, NUR um 2 Döner zuholen. xD *wuhu*/5


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dass ich heute knapp 30km Radgefahren bin, NUR um 2 Döner zuholen. xD *wuhu*/5



Da haste dir den Döner dann aber auch verdient. *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt endlich ne angenehme Möglichekit für mich gefunden uncut bei Steam einzukaufen. Wird zwar nicht viel sein, aber immerhin 2/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Juli 2011)

Nach mehr als 5 extrem herben Cocktails noch nach gefahren werden 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Juli 2011)

Nun gehts auf ins Stadion gegen Duisburg. 4/5, weil Pisswetter ist.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nun gehts auf ins Stadion gegen Duisburg. 4/5, weil Pisswetter ist.



Na dann have fun, mein Ding wärs ja nicht


----------



## Dracun (17. Juli 2011)

Das heute meine Frau udn mein Sohn vom verlängertem Wochenende bei ihrer Mutter zurück kommen
YEAAAAAAHHH 100000000000000000000/5
Mir ging langsam diese fucking Stille hier auf den Sack


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail ist aber kein All Moutain



Ich hab auch scheiße geschrieben, ich wollte eigentlich sagen oder.. naja egal
Aber natürlich gibts auch nicht vollgefederte All-Mountains, gabs jedenfalls mal <.<

Ein All-Mountain definiert sich durch ne 140-150mm Federung, nem Lenkwinkel von 67,irgendwas°, nen bestimmten Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe usw. - ein All-Mountain ist genau der Kompromiss zwischen einem Enduro und einem Tour-Bike.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab auch scheiße geschrieben, ich wollte eigentlich sagen oder.. naja egal
> Aber natürlich gibts auch nicht vollgefederte All-Mountains, gabs jedenfalls mal <.<
> 
> Ein All-Mountain definiert sich durch ne 140-150mm Federung, nem Lenkwinkel von 67,irgendwas°, nen bestimmten Radstand, Tretlagerhöhe usw. - ein All-Mountain ist genau der Kompromiss zwischen einem Enduro und einem Tour-Bike.



Hmm kannst du mir dafür mal ne Quelle oder so schicken am besten im MTB Thread, da ich einige All-Mountains kennen die mit nur 120 mm Federweg fahren der Lenkwinkel ja mit davon abhängig ist, was für nen Vorbau du hast und Enduros ja sehr gut Touren tauglich sind, somit der Kompromiss zwischen Tour Bike und Enduro für mich etwas seltsam klingt.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Nen Cappuchino und Kuchen bei dem Mistwetter während ich aus dem Fenster glotze 2/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Dass Eskimo Callboy Konzert war einfach episch 100000/5


----------



## Edou (17. Juli 2011)

Autogramme von Accept + Hände geschüttelt. Autogramme von Helloween + Hände geschüttelt. Autogramme auf meine ByH Jacke von Stormwarrior + Hände geschüttelt. 
Autogramme von Crimson Glory auf den Arm bekommen + Hände geschüttelt. Für den Rest war die Schlange zu lang bzw waren Doppelt dran, also kein Overkill bzw Death Angel bekommen, leider. 

Und gekauft hab ich dort: Manowar Battle Hymns Bandshirt, ByH Jacke, Helloween 7Sinners Jacke, Motörhead Flagge. 

War ein teures Event, aber einfach nur GEIL! 666/5!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dass Eskimo Callboy Konzert war einfach episch 100000/5




WHOA WILL AUCH ....

Edit: Nein natürlich kommen die nicht nach Hamburg %&/("§&$%"&/$/((%&§%"()"=?`?)(//te (/&%%$"e ey -.-

Edit2: fail von mir, die waren schon hier .______.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Tja  
His Statue Falls, waren auch da *-* 
Einfach nur geil & der Eintritt nur 5€


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

So immerhin bin ich laufen gewesen heute, aber es ist nicht so schön wie MTB fahren 

Trotzdem 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

noch 1 Woche Schule,dann 5 Wochen Urlaub *-* 
Chillen/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> noch 1 Woche Schule,dann 5 Wochen Urlaub *-*
> Chillen/5



Danke dass du mich dran erinnerst 

Noch 1 Woche Arbeiten und dann 2 Wochen Ostsee und eine Woche hinterherchillen. 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Wo bist du an der Ostsee ? :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Grömitz, nahe Neustadt. (bzw. 24 KM von Lübeck entfernt.)


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. Juli 2011)

Knochenfabrik Konzert in Augsburg am 14.10! &#9829;

10/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grömitz, nahe Neustadt. (bzw. 24 KM von Lübeck entfernt.)



Ich fahr 3 Wochen nach Fehmarn *-* 
Fick ya wird das geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Auf Fehmarn war ich auch fast 5 Jahre lang immer im Sommer, traumhaft. 

Sehr geil auch zum surfen  Weißt wo genau es hin geht dort ?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Fast direkt neben der Brücke ,da ist sonen Camping Platz & da fahren wir hin ,ich im Zelt (gaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg von dem Wohnwagen meiner Eltern)& meine Eltern halt im Wohnwagen. 
Dann surfen, Fußball spielen & Party *-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2011)

Haha xD genau so hatte ichs früher auch immer gemacht, nur wenn Hunger da war zu Mutter wat mampfen, dann entweder den ganzen Tag am Strand verbracht oder woanders rumgegammelt. Abends dann schön inne Disse die direkt am Campingplatz war. (waren immer bei Wallnau  )

Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2011)

Genau ,oder zu Mama Geld holen  
Thihihihihi c: 
es ist schon geil sein eigenes Zelt zu haben *-*


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Dass es endlich einen Bike/Fahrrad- Thread gibt und der auch Erfolg hat  5/5
Morgen Konzert <3 4/5


----------



## Rayon (18. Juli 2011)

1 Woche unnütze Schule absitzen noch, dann 1 Woche frei, dann Ausbildungsbeginn 555555/5


----------



## Human Ashes (18. Juli 2011)

Stufe 43 in HdRO erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dass es endlich einen Bike/Fahrrad- Thread gibt und der auch Erfolg hat  5/5
> Morgen Konzert <3 4/5



YEAH das der Thread so gut ankommt  5/5


----------



## Dominau (18. Juli 2011)

Diese Woche wird Episch 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> YEAH das der Thread so gut ankommt  5/5



Jo haste gut gemacht 

Dass das Wetter suckt WIE SAU aber ich trotzdem losfahren werde.  3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Das die Chiili Peppers endlich wieder da sind... 5/5


----------



## Perkone (18. Juli 2011)

Dieses Wetter, herrlich! So schön kühl, leicht regnend und fein bewölkt und finster. Gibt kein schöneres Wetter für mich. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Noch 4 Tage ... 55555555/5       





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpmhPG3vLDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laxera (18. Juli 2011)

ostsee?....will das ja niemandem "madig" machen, aber: was ist so schön da oben? (richtiger urlaub findet IMHO im ausland statt - und wenn es nur österreich ist) und vor allem:

wie kann man sich in nem zelt wohl fühlen (war 1x camping (jugend-lager mit den ministranten (war mal recht gläubig, etz aber nimmer))) und ich fand es mies (auf ner LUMA schläft man net gut IMHO und nur ne iso-matte ist zu dünn, selbst mit schlafsack dazu.....), gut es hat spass gemacht, aber die nächte und so waren net der bringer....bin halt nen zivilisations-typ (d.h. elektrischer strom muss da sein und ne dusche und waschbecken auch...)


naja was freut mich?.....gute frage

naja gibt eine sache:

endlich "neue" games zum zocken (hab mir ein paar ältere titel zu gelegt, vor allem als UNCUT ausgaben - nicht das ich das blut bräuchte, aber ich lasse mich halt net zensieren) 3/5

mfg LAX


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juli 2011)

Die Tix nach Köln gekauft, 1 Woche Urlaub in 13 Tagen <3 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ostsee?....will das ja niemandem "madig" machen, aber: was ist so schön da oben? (richtiger urlaub findet IMHO im ausland statt - und wenn es nur österreich ist) und vor allem:
> 
> wie kann man sich in nem zelt wohl fühlen (war 1x camping (jugend-lager mit den ministranten (war mal recht gläubig, etz aber nimmer))) und ich fand es mies (auf ner LUMA schläft man net gut IMHO und nur ne iso-matte ist zu dünn, selbst mit schlafsack dazu.....), gut es hat spass gemacht, aber die nächte und so waren net der bringer....bin halt nen zivilisations-typ (d.h. elektrischer strom muss da sein und ne dusche und waschbecken auch...)




1. Reicht nicht immer das Geld für Urlaub im Ausland, da ist Deutschland und besonders die Nord- und Ostsee ne tolle Alternative. Ob du es dort schön oder nicht schön findest ist dein Empfinden, ich bin dort jedenfalls seit 18 Jahren (Erst Sylt, dann Fehmarn und nun Grömitz) immer in den Sommerferien bzw im Urlaub. Es gibt genug Attraktionen, die man dort besuchen kann. Vom Hansa Park bis hin zum Sea Life, Meereszentrum oder ganz einfach den Stränden. Ob ich nun in Österreich wandern , in der Ostsee schwimmen  oder auf Malle mir einen Ballern gehe, solange jeder seine Entspannung findet, wunderbar. 

2. Lebst du nicht in so nem Zelt, sondern schläfst dort nur. Und da kann man 2 Wochen ISO oder Luftmatratze aushalten, wer das nicht aushalten kann sollte es halt nich machen. Und Regentage haste auch mal in Österreich oder woanders (ok Karibik vielleicht nicht  ). Da muss man dann halt durch.

3. Es gibt dort Waschbecken und Duschen, und stell dir mal vor, sogar Toiletten !


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juli 2011)

Kumpel hat vor längerem beim Aufräumen sein SNES gefunden und wollte ihn mir geben, da er damit eh nicht zockt.
Heute ist das Teil angekommen 5/5 , die Spiele rocken noch genauso wie damals


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ostsee?....will das ja niemandem "madig" machen, aber: was ist so schön da oben? (richtiger urlaub findet IMHO im ausland statt - und wenn es nur österreich ist) und vor allem:
> 
> wie kann man sich in nem zelt wohl fühlen (war 1x camping (jugend-lager mit den ministranten (war mal recht gläubig, etz aber nimmer))) und ich fand es mies (auf ner LUMA schläft man net gut IMHO und nur ne iso-matte ist zu dünn, selbst mit schlafsack dazu.....), gut es hat spass gemacht, aber die nächte und so waren net der bringer....bin halt nen zivilisations-typ (d.h. elektrischer strom muss da sein und ne dusche und waschbecken auch...)



Geschmackssache 
Urlaub im Zelt kann auch Spass machen - stimme dir generell aber zu, in Hotels & Co ist es immer komfortabler...


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> ostsee?....will das ja niemandem "madig" machen, aber: was ist so schön da oben? (richtiger urlaub findet IMHO im ausland statt - und wenn es nur österreich ist) und vor allem:
> 
> wie kann man sich in nem zelt wohl fühlen (war 1x camping (jugend-lager mit den ministranten (war mal recht gläubig, etz aber nimmer))) und ich fand es mies (auf ner LUMA schläft man net gut IMHO und nur ne iso-matte ist zu dünn, selbst mit schlafsack dazu.....), gut es hat spass gemacht, aber die nächte und so waren net der bringer....bin halt nen zivilisations-typ (d.h. elektrischer strom muss da sein und ne dusche und waschbecken auch...)
> 
> ...


Ich war jetzt 2 Tage in Balingen für Bang your Head, da haben wir auch gecampt. Ich hab im Zelt "nur" im Schlafsack gepennt, nix anderes drunter und die Nächte waren angenehm. Gut ich bin auch beide male (Samstag Morgens bzw Sonntag Morgens) gegen 4-5 ins Zelt, aber dennoch, ich hab gut gepennt. 
Auf den Strom kann Ich verzichten, jedoch brauche ich meine eigene Toilette und meine eigene Dusche/Bad. Ich mag es nicht, mit mehreren (vorallem welche die ich nicht kenne) zu Duschen/Toilette zu teilen, ist für mich wie Folter. Aber Campen ist so gesehn was geiles und im Zelt ab ich mich Wohlgefühlt. (Zumindest in der Zeit in der ich drin war. *g*)

B2T: Morgen mal in den Mediamarkt, hab noch Geld, muss Weg. Geld = Christen = Böse = MUSS WAS HEAVY METALLIGES KAUFEN.  ^^ 3/5 und -3/5 wenn ich wieder Pleite bin. Ein Teufelskreis....:X


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2011)

Zelten ist großartig *-*
Vorallem wenn man nicht alleine im Zelt schläft  


_______________________
6Stunden last.fm gehört & es geht noch weiter ... :>
5/5


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juli 2011)

*"MysteryGuitarMan Time for science. I need a box, a hammer, a geiger counter, some cyanide, some radioactive material, and a cat."*

3/5


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Meine Nachbarn grad. Genau zum richtigen Moment angefangen ihren Rasen zu mähen.
Ich war nämlich kurz vorm einpennen, aber das Teil ist so laut .. das ist unmöglich 

4/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *"MysteryGuitarMan Time for science. I need a box, a hammer, a geiger counter, some cyanide, some radioactive material, and a cat."*
> 
> 3/5


Yay Schrödingers Katze \o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Noch 3 Tage "arbeiten" dann Urlaub 55555/5   SMILEYARMY ! 

Edit: Charlie Sheen ist wieder da... 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2011)

Na toll, jetzt sind alle Smileys weg, bleibt nur noch der da 
Achja, morgen kommt ein neuer Drucker 1/5


----------



## Laxera (19. Juli 2011)

buh charly sheen .....mag den net.

gutes essen jetzt dann 4/5 (pizza)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (19. Juli 2011)

Zweite Tasse Kaffee 3/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Dass es gestern und heute wenigstens vormittags gutes Wetter ist auch wenns heut nachmittag regnen soll 4/5

Versandbestätigung für meine Bike-Artikel 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

dass Casper-Album... 5/5

wohl möglich zum Casper-Konzert 55555/5 *-*


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2011)

Berufsschulzeugnis heut bekommen, Schnitt 1,7 mit perfekter Zusatzbewertung 6/5


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Berufsschulzeugnis heut bekommen, Schnitt 1,7 mit perfekter Zusatzbewertung 6/5



Awesome! Glückwunsch.

Eben eine 2 Stunden Tour mitm Bike gemacht, tolles Wetter, vom Regen nichts zu sehen. YEAH!  5/5


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2011)

So, die 3 T-Shirts sind da, das Induktionskochfeld und die PC-Fernbedienung ebenso. Auch meine Leinwand, verpackt als 2,96 Meter langes Paket, hat den Weg in mein Zuhause gefunden  Muss jetzt nur noch alles in meine über 300 km entfernte Wohnung  3/5


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Awesome! Glückwunsch.



Danke ^.^


----------



## Rayon (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dass Casper-Album... 5/5
> 
> wohl möglich zum Casper-Konzert 55555/5 *-*



Haha, nice!

Freitag Casper Umsonst sehen unendlich/5!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

HIS STATUE FAILS KOMMEN NACH HAMBURG 111111111111111111/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2011)

Hab ich am Freitag schon gesehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Weiß ich, mit Eskimo Callboy, du glücklicher


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2011)

für 5€ Eintritt *-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Die werden auch nicht sehr viel mehr kosten ^^ 

Btw: morgen Karten für Casper und die Antidote Tour kaufen... 5/5.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2011)

Casper seh ich am Samstag für lau  
BOCHUM TOTAL <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Gnaaaaah für Hamburg kosten die Tickets auch nur 15 €  

Wieso kommste da eigentlich für lau rein ?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2011)

Bochum Total,ist nen Festival mit vielen Bands & Künstlern.
Das ist dieses Wochenende & halt Kostenlos, wie Rhein-Kultur oder so.
LOVE KOSTENLOSE FESTIVALS <3


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juli 2011)

N Kumpel hat mir seine ganze CD Sammlung an Metal geliehen <3 1,1k Songs mehr fürn iPod *_*10/5


----------



## Rayon (20. Juli 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Casper seh ich am Samstag für lau
> BOCHUM TOTAL <3



Ders aber Freitag da, nicht Samstag


----------



## nemø (20. Juli 2011)

DIe Marilin-Statue, die jetzt in den USA aufgestellt wurde. EPIC!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juli 2011)

Semesterferien! 5/5


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Dass Amazon mehrere Sachen in ein großes Paket gepackt hat. Der Verein wird immer besser... kann mich seit Jahren 100%ig drauf verlassen. Noch nie Probleme gehabt. TOP 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

morgen noch und dann URLAUB YES MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN /5


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2011)

Grad erfahren das es wohl bald mehrere Filme zu CAPTAIN PLANET geben wird xD 2/5


----------



## Dracun (20. Juli 2011)

moviepilot.de? 
Und ich tendiere eher zu der Aussage...lieber die Serie neu raus bringen als eine Realverfilmung


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Grad erfahren das es wohl bald mehrere Filme zu CAPTAIN PLANET geben wird xD 2/5



Meine Güte wird heutzutage alles 100x neu verfilmt?

Ich wär ja mal wieder für was neues...


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

neuer emp katalog  3/5


----------



## Skatero (21. Juli 2011)

Der Einschlafmodus von meinem Musik Player. Schaltet den PC nach einer bestimmten Zeit ab. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

worüber ich mich freue ? NIX, grad einfach so verdammt gut drauf... 10/5  

Mag am kommenden Urlaub liegen... oder an anderen Dingen


----------



## Jordin (21. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ... oder an anderen Dingen



... neue Freundin? 
 *die_Unterlippe_bebt*


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2011)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> ... neue Freundin?
> *die_Unterlippe_bebt*



Fängst du vir Freude an zu weinen oder, was ich eher vermute, weil es dich traurig macht? Wenn du wegen Trauer weinst, bitte tu es nicht, ich könnt es nicht ertragen... echt nicht, ist halt bei mir so.^^

Das der Kleine vom Freund meiner Mutter sich mal ausnahmsweise benimmt. 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Neuer Bildschirm morgen 4/5
Warum 4/5? http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__st__5820 . Wenn er morgen also wirklich kommt 5/5 ^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

The Old Republic CE vorbestellt 5/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juli 2011)

Hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber 150 Euro für die Extras? Naw... :> 
Achja, leckeres Abendessen  2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Fängst du vir Freude an zu weinen oder, was ich eher vermute, weil es dich traurig macht? Wenn du wegen Trauer weinst, bitte tu es nicht, ich könnt es nicht ertragen... echt nicht, ist halt bei mir so.^^



Boa neh hör bloß auf ich auch nicht ._.

Ne keine neue Freundin, wohl eher der Urlaub und meine Eltern 2 1/2 Wochen net sehen zu müssen... :3


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber 150 Euro für die Extras? Naw... :>



Ich muss sie kaufen. Nerd ftw \o/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juli 2011)

Ich will sie auch kaufen aber ich bin pleite...Scheiße ._.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich muss sie kaufen. Nerd ftw \o/



Pff Nerd... ich bitte dich, das war keine Aktion eines Nerds würdig!  Das war höchstens ein N wert aber definitiv kein erd 
Als richtiger Nerd wäre erstmal nen halbseitiger Beitrag gekommen warum die Darstellung der Lichtschwerter im Gegensatz zur Originaltrilogie vollkommen falsch ist, gespickt mit 80% sinnlosen Technobabble 

Bruder früher weg xD 2/5


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juli 2011)

*wohoohooo*
Eine Stunde noch, dann Urlaub  5/5

Bye,bye Buffed-Forum


----------



## Edou (22. Juli 2011)

Abschluss heute! FICKJA. 5/5

Dennoch fühlts sich Scheiße an, nach 6 Jahren, von dort weg zu gehn. :<


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juli 2011)

Elegant vor dem Babysitten gedrückt 5/5


----------



## Lari (22. Juli 2011)

Heute abend Save the Argon Party: 4/5
Das wird'n Abriss...


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Elegant vor dem Babysitten gedrückt 5/5



Ich sag immer einfach "kein bock"
Dann kommt nochmal 1-2x "komm schon" und dann is gut.

Arschloch sein is toll.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Neuer Bildschirm morgen 4/5
> Warum 4/5? http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__st__5820 . Wenn er morgen also wirklich kommt 5/5 ^^


So, 5/5


----------



## Sabito (22. Juli 2011)

Den "neuen" Fernseher aufgebaut, er scheint etwas kleiner zu sein als mein alter Röhrenfernseher, abernaja.^^ 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2011)

F*CK  JA URLAUB !!!! 2 1/2 Wochen NISCHTS TUN!!!!!! OVERONEBILLION/5 

Btw: Nen komischen Traum gehabt, in dem ich mit dem Sänger meiner Lieblingsband im Tourbus sitze und ihm erkläre, wieso Leute, die im Westen arbeiten, mehr Geld bekommen als die im Osten. Und während des Konzertes wurde ich von ihm gegrüßt ... 4/5

Gar nicht verrückt oder ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Juli 2011)

Nein, verrückt wäre es, wenn du erklärt hättest, dass Leute im Osten mehr bekommen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Juli 2011)

Fastpass zum mass effect 3 erhalten wuhu endgeil 600/5
bestellung raus zu swtor 42/5

mal sehen was noch alles kommt beim messe besuch ^^


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Geile Fahrradtour gemacht. Wetter immer noch bescheiden, aber OK... 5/5


----------



## Dominau (23. Juli 2011)

Heute kostenloses Konzert in der Stadt.  4/5
Nächste Woche mal wieder Zuhause ausruhen. Die Woche war echt anstrengend. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2011)

Heute feiern und morgen auf den Kater schei*en, da ich Montag nicht hoch muss... 5555/5 

Und 50 &#8364; von meiner Großtante einfach so bekommen... 50/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. Juli 2011)

Das ich nicht zu den betroffenden des Bombenanschlages in Oslo gehöre, weil ich Oslo bereits 1 Stunde vorher die Stadt verlassen habe.
5/5


----------



## Laxera (23. Juli 2011)

wow du warst in OSLO? - warum des? (geschäftlich? privat?)

freue mich über meine 4 neuen DVD-Racks von Hama wo jetzt "the best of the best" der aktuellen spiel drin stehen (von Crysis (alle teile - ausser warhead), über bioshock (auch alle teile) bis zu Assassin's Creed (alle Teile)) und auch nen haufen "alte" klassiker (command and conquer: red alert 2 und sowas in der art) 

mfg LAX


----------



## schepa (23. Juli 2011)

Das ich einen Klartraum hatte 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. Juli 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> wow du warst in OSLO? - warum des? (geschäftlich? privat?)
> 
> freue mich über meine 4 neuen DVD-Racks von Hama wo jetzt "the best of the best" der aktuellen spiel drin stehen (von Crysis (alle teile - ausser warhead), über bioshock (auch alle teile) bis zu Assassin's Creed (alle Teile)) und auch nen haufen "alte" klassiker (command and conquer: red alert 2 und sowas in der art)
> 
> mfg LAX



Urlaub :-) .
War so eine Art Mini-Kreuzfahrt mit der Color Line.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Urlaub :-) .
> War so eine Art Mini-Kreuzfahrt mit der Color Line.



Mit Colorline bin ich auch schon gefahren. Coole Sache!


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2011)

Essay erst mal fertigeschrieben jetzt nur noch Korriegieren 3/5


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2011)

_Börthdai 5/5 - also..so wie man sich halt an nem Geburtstag freut :-O
_


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Börthdai 5/5 - also..so wie man sich halt an nem Geburtstag freut :-O
> _


Ui alles Gute =)
Achja, Blog-Highlight bei mybuffed zu sein 5/5


----------



## DasX2007 (24. Juli 2011)

Perfektes Wetter für einen Gammel-Sonntag 5/5.
Allgemein das kühle Wetter 5/5.
Gute Musik 5/5.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Börthdai 5/5 - also..so wie man sich halt an nem Geburtstag freut :-O
> _



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

@Topic
War grad laufen und gleich 2 Döner bestellt. HUNGA  5/5


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Juli 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Börthdai 5/5 - also..so wie man sich halt an nem Geburtstag freut :-O
> _



Heh, alles gute.

Feierabend, heut hart gearbeitet und jetz mit nem Guinnes ne Runde zocken. Was will man mehr? 4/5


----------



## painschkes (24. Juli 2011)

_Danke Danke :-)_


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

Über diesen Spruch:

Wenn man "Überraschung" ruft ist es keine vergewaltigung.

Ich weiss makaber und krank aber ich steh auf extrem schwarzen Humor.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

Kriege die Kaution meiner alten Wohnung endlich wieder 5/5


----------



## Delso (25. Juli 2011)

Das ich mich morgen nicht 8 Stunden auf der Arbeit langweilen muss weil nichts zu tun ist 4/5 

Dafür gehen zwar Überstunden drauf , aber was solls.


----------



## yves1993 (25. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Über diesen Spruch:
> 
> Wenn man "Überraschung" ruft ist es keine vergewaltigung.
> 
> Ich weiss makaber und krank aber ich steh auf extrem schwarzen Humor.



Scheint mir ne Abwandlung vom englischen "original" "It's not rape, it's surprise sex!" zu sein 

Dass das Wetter wieder besser wird 3/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Juli 2011)

Vorhin bei amazon geschafft im Blitzangebot die Scrubs-Komplettbox für nen Kumpel zu holen , da warn direkt beim start auf einma schon 60% weg 2/5 ^^


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2011)

Alle Klausuren für das Semester erst mal hinter mit jetzt erst mal 2 Wochen Chillen und danach die restlichen Hausarbeiten machen  5/5


----------



## Edou (26. Juli 2011)

Meine, nun, neue Schule, hat mich angenommen! 5555555555555555555555555555555555555555/5
Meine Schlüssel wiedergefunden, das Haus verliert nix. Ich wusste doch, dass ich sie nicht draußen verloren habe. 3/5


----------



## Deanne (26. Juli 2011)

5/5: Mein Onkel konnte alle Daten auf meiner geschrotteten Externen retten.

5/5: Festival-Job überlebt und gut Geld verdient. Das wird in ein neues Tattoo investiert.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Juli 2011)

Ich werd vllt im Kino zu sehen sein  3/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich werd vllt im Kino zu sehen sein  3/5



OHH shit da darf ich ja nicht mehr ins kino gehen 
Ne scherz wie das und wo ?


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2011)

Unerwartete 15 Punkte in Informatik 4/5


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Was warens für Fragen?

Gleich essen 2/5!!


----------



## EspCap (27. Juli 2011)

Keine Fragen, ist die Endnote im Zeugnis. Eine Klassenarbeit, ein Projekt und eine GLF. Ich hätte nur nicht ganz mit 15 gerechnet


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> OHH shit da darf ich ja nicht mehr ins kino gehen
> Ne scherz wie das und wo ?



Hab ne Statistenrolle im Film "Dear Courtney". Geht um die Nevermind-Tour von Nirvana


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juli 2011)

ICH HAB MEIN VORSTELLUNGSGESPRÄCH FÜR DIE VOLLZEITSTELLE BEI DEN MALTESERN!!!!!!! 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/5
Noch 3 Mitbewerber, mal schaun, ob's klappt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2011)

die DHL in letzter Zeit. 5/5  

Durchschnittlich ist mein Paket 2 Tage nach Bestellung da. ^^

Achso, neue Schuhe+Cap 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2011)

> <eDe85> bono von U2 stand neulich bei nem konzert auf der bühne und hat ca. alle 2 sekunden in die hände geklatscht und gesagt:
> <eDe85> jedes mal wenn ich in die hände klatsche stirbt auf der welt ein mensch
> <eDe85> da brüllt n zuschauer:
> <eDe85> dann hör doch auf du IDIOT!



:'D


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Juli 2011)

Jedes mal wenn er in die Hände klatscht werden i-wo Steuern unterschlagen.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Keine Fragen, ist die Endnote im Zeugnis. Eine Klassenarbeit, ein Projekt und eine GLF. Ich hätte nur nicht ganz mit 15 gerechnet



Nene...ich rechne auch nie mit meinen fucking 1ern...z.B. in IT-Systeme wo ich durchgängig das ganze Jahr nur volle Punktzahlen in Schulaufgaben hatte...hätt ich NIE mit ner 1 im Zeugnis gerechnet!


Das morgen Freitag ist und ich Schwarzwälder Kirsch Torte und Steckerlfisch auf Arbeit bekomm 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Dass ich vorhin das letzte Exemplar von Smash Bros. Brawl bei Amazon geschossen hab für 21 Euro und direkte Lieferung, nicht "vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit: 2-3 Wochen"

Edit: Und das, obwohl der vom Media Markt am Freitag bei der Firma da angerufen hat und die meinten, es käme am 1.9.... Da allerdings Morning-Express verfügbar war, geh ich mal nicht davon aus, dass ich es erst in nem guten Monat bekomme, sondern mit etwas Glück sogar schon Samstag <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Haha, fast so bei mir, meins dürfte morgen ankommen^^
Das beste war, dass bei der ersten Welle alles fast direkt weg war, und dann kurz darauf neue Exemplare da waren, obwohl 1-3 Wochen da stand^^
Achja, dass die Fritzbox schön Nummern sperren kann 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Ja genau oO 1-3 Wochen stand letzte Woche auch noch da. Und als die im MM gesagt haben "1.9.", hab ich gedacht, dass ich das dann bei Amazon auch vergessen kann. Heute per ZUFALL reingeschaut "noch 1 Exemplar vorhanden" - und das war dann direkt meins. So schnell hab ich glaub ich noch nie auf Amazon ne Bestellung abgewickelt


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juli 2011)

Hab als meine Katze reinkam aus Spaß "sitz!" gesagt und sie hat sich genau in dem Moment hingesetzt. lol 2/5


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2011)

Katzen, die zufällig genau das tun, was sie sagen, sind episch. *für Brille mitfreu* 2/5


----------



## Saji (29. Juli 2011)

Defekten Heli zu Amazon zurückgeschickt: 2/5

Neuen Heli von Amewi bei Amazon bestellt: 3/5

Endlich Wochenende und mal Zeit NUR für mich: unbezahlbar! Moment, irgendwas lief da eben falsch...


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2011)

Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare für PS2 für 4 Euro gekauft. yay :> 5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

5/5: Freunde von mir gehen zur GamesCom und ich muss daher nicht alleine gehen. :-)


----------



## Linija (30. Juli 2011)

5/5 Montag endlich mit der Ausbildung anfangen, ganz viel Neues lernen und nette Leute kennenlernen!^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juli 2011)

Dynamo Dresden - Bayer 04 Leverkusen 4:3 (n.Vl.) 

Echt geil, nach 0:3 Rückstand noch 4:3 gewonnen 

100/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juli 2011)

Das ich kein dynamo fan bin aber trotzdem happy bin das sie gewonnen haben ^^ 40/5


----------



## Tilbie (30. Juli 2011)

Bruder und Vater in AoE II platt gemacht zu haben /5


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

schmerzfrei seit fast 3 wochen zu sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2011)

Heut Abend Smash Bros zocken zu können 5/5 =)


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2011)

BÄM STO Trial Key xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## yves1993 (1. August 2011)

Ab morgen 1 Woche Urlaub bei Freunden. 5/5


----------



## Perkone (1. August 2011)

Meinen Facebook-Account dauerhaft gelöscht zu haben 5/5


----------



## shadow24 (1. August 2011)

mal wieder ein guten radiokommentar mitbekommen zu haben.da ging es um den neuen preiskatalog für strafen auf mallorca.hier ein dialog wie er sich ungefähr abgespielt hat:
Sie:das ist unglaublich.die spanier verlangen 1.500 € strafgeld wenn man ins wasser pinkelt...
Er:ui,das ist heftig...aber das sieht man doch gar nicht
Sie: naja,es kommt drauf an was für ein geschäft der urlauber im meer macht udn was dann nach oben kommt
Er.ihhh,also da wollen wir jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen sondern spielen etwas musik.den aktuellen sommerhit:"there´s something in the water.."


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2011)

Wenn die Firma die ich angeschrieben habe mich akzeptiert und sagt du kannst bleiben also dann puh die zahl ist zu groß für den post /5 ^^


----------



## schepa (1. August 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Meinen Facebook-Account dauerhaft gelöscht zu haben 5/5


Hab ich gestern gemacht. Nie mehr "Facebook ist watching you"
Album von den arctic monkeys gekauft 4/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2011)

@schepa: ohne witz jetzt ?


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2011)

Morgen nach dem Vorstellungsgespräch ab zu meiner besten Freundin für ca. 2 Wochen 100/5 - wenn ich den Job kriege, ist das vermutlich die letzte Gelegenheit für ne ganze Weile, uns länger als mal n Wochenende zu sehen. 
Am Donnerstag dann mit ihr nach Wuppertal aufs kostenlose Lucy-Konzert 10/5 - Lucy sehn, Lucy sehn *_*


----------



## schepa (1. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @schepa: ohne witz jetzt ?


Ja ich habs eh nicht wirklich gebraucht. Warum nicht, jetzt unterstütz ich sie nicht mehr durch Werbung. Was mich aber zum kündigen gebracht hat war, war dies:http://futurezone.at/digitallife/4262-facebook-online-anonymitaet-muss-weg.php


----------



## Lakor (1. August 2011)

schepa schrieb:


> Ja ich habs eh nicht wirklich gebraucht. Warum nicht, jetzt unterstütz ich sie nicht mehr durch Werbung. Was mich aber zum kündigen gebracht hat war, war dies:http://futurezone.at/digitallife/4262-facebook-online-anonymitaet-muss-weg.php



Irgendwie haben sie allerdings Recht. Ich denke das Internet wäre ein durchaus schönerer Ort, wenn nicht manche Leute sich hinter ihrer virtuellen Fassade verstecken würden. Wie oft habe ich mir gewünscht manchen Leuten mal persönlich zu begegnen, da wären die allermeisten aber auf einmal ganz klein.

Ich verstehe deinen Punkt aber, irgendwie ist es schon beängstigend.

BTT:

Morgen auf nach Wacken! 5/5


----------



## Rayon (1. August 2011)

Ausbildungsstart 100/5


----------



## BlizzLord (1. August 2011)

Das Diablo III Echtgeld Auktionshaus. <3


----------



## Perkone (1. August 2011)

Einfach eine seelische Ausgeglichenheit im Moment 5/5


----------



## Konov (1. August 2011)

Perkone schrieb:


> Einfach eine seelische Ausgeglichenheit im Moment 5/5



Ich auch, irgendwie...  4/5


----------



## TaroEld (1. August 2011)

DotA2 Tournament auf der Gamescom. Ohgottohgottogott. Tears of joy/5


----------



## orkman (1. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das Diablo III Echtgeld Auktionshaus. <3



du hast nen knall .. damit unterstuetzt blizzard nur die arbeitslosen die dann die ganze zeit farmen ... und sie verdienen noch gut dabei

BTT: mal wieder geld zu meinem Bday bekommen zu haben und mal nachschauen was fuer tolle sachen man sich da holn kann ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2011)

Aufbruch nach Wacken in 2 Stunden <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2011)

Heute Abend endlich weg, weit weit weg von zu hause... 10000000000000000over9tauseeeeend/5


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute Abend endlich weg, weit weit weg von zu hause... 10000000000000000over9tauseeeeend/5



schüss! 

Wetter 3/5
Aber so ganz optimal ist es noch nicht. Leicht bedeckt...


----------



## Sethia (2. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> du hast nen knall .. damit unterstuetzt blizzard nur die arbeitslosen die dann die ganze zeit farmen ... und sie verdienen noch gut dabei


Also ich bin ja auch gegen das Echtgeld-AH... aber deine Begründung ist natürlich der Kracher.


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. August 2011)

Sonne am Himmel sichtbar: 5/5
Temperatur: 4/5, da geht noch was ^^
Ich im Büro: 0/5


----------



## Reflox (2. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> du hast nen knall .. damit unterstuetzt blizzard nur die arbeitslosen die dann die ganze zeit farmen ... und sie verdienen noch gut dabei



Ganz ehrlich. Du solltest dich mal selber sehen, wie du mit den Leuten hier umgehst. So machst du dir hier keine Freunde.

BtT:

Gerade selber gekocht, und das Ergebnis war nicht eklig oder verbrannt 1/5


----------



## Hotwiesel (2. August 2011)

Ich freue mich so richtig auf meinen neuen PC, den nun die Post auf dem Weg, verschlampt oder zerlegt hat. Nun darf ich weiterhin mit meiner alten Kiste zocken bis die Reklamation vom Versand bei der Post bearbeitet wurde


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

Ich freue mich gerade einfach nur über das Wetter.
Da macht sogar das Arbeiten draußen Spaß (momentan Pause).


----------



## shadow24 (2. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gerade einfach nur über das Wetter.
> Da macht sogar das Arbeiten draußen Spaß (momentan Pause).




cool,hast ein laptop draussen am arbeitsplatz?das würde mir so richtig gefallen bei dem wetter....naja,aber noch ne halbe std dann bin ich endlich wieder frei


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> cool,hast ein laptop draussen am arbeitsplatz? ...


Nein, ich mach noch ca ne halbe Stunde Pause (zuhause) und fahre dann wieder in den Kindergarten arbeiten.
Dort wäre es in der Sonne, glaub, für ein Laptop zu heiß.
Vorhin waren es dort in der Sonne ca 37°C.

edit:
So kenne ich die Arbeitszeit auf Korsika vor Jahren.
Morgens arbeiten - mittag bis Spätnachmittag Pause und abends wieder arbeiten.
Und in der Werkstatt stand da ein "Doppelstockkühlschrank"^^ nur mit Getränken befüllt.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nein, ich mach noch ca ne halbe Stunde Pause (zuhause) und fahre dann wieder in den Kindergarten arbeiten.
> Dort wäre es in der Sonne, glaub, für ein Laütop zu heiß.
> Vorhin waren es dort in der Sonne ca 37°C.



Bist du Erzieher im Kindergarten?

Hier wirds jetzt auch immer sonniger draußen. Werde mitm Bike rausfahren. ^^
Mein Knöchel scheint gestern nur leicht getroffen worden zu sein, er tut jedenfalls jetzt kaum noch weh 4/5


----------



## Edou (2. August 2011)

Stormwarrior - Heading Northe bestellt! Sogar billiger als über Amazon...viva las Mediamarkt...zumindest manchmal. Obwohl die nette Dame am Telefon doch......leicht...naja sagen wir sie wusste nicht richtig mit dem PC umzugehn. :X 3/5

Warten... -3/5


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bist du Erzieher im Kindergarten?


Nein, bin da seit 4 Jahren Hausmeister.
Kindergarten hat zurzeit auch Ferien (noch eine Woche).
So kann ich da frei werkeln und pflegen - ohne daß mir Kinder in das Messer etc. laufen.
Sonst muss ich mich bei bestimmten Arbeiten immer nach den Zeiten der Kinder richten.

so nun wieder btt


----------



## BlizzLord (2. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> du hast nen knall .. damit unterstuetzt blizzard nur die arbeitslosen die dann die ganze zeit farmen ... und sie verdienen noch gut dabei



Und du bist ein ungebildeteter Macho voll Idioten BMW Proll Fahrer der andere Menschen ausraubt.
Woher ich das weiß?
Naja du hast mich beleidigt.

Naa merkst dus? 


*War natürlich nicht ernst gemeint für die Leute die ironie nicht verstehen 

PS: Das AH finde ich toll man kann etwas Geld mit machen und die Items werden so oder so gekauft ob nun von den Spielern direkt übers Inagme AH oder über Ebay.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2011)

Grad ne zweistündige Bike-Tour quer durch die Pampa rund um einen regionalen Bergwald. Super! 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (2. August 2011)

Freue mich nun über den Feierabend (gerade heim gekommen) und die alles erfrischende Dusche.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (2. August 2011)

Morgen geht's zum W:O:A! )))))))) 555/5


----------



## Edou (3. August 2011)

Haha, hatte grad laut durchs Haus hallend Death Metal am laufen als unten (Habs durchs Fenster geaehn, hab mir ein Brot gemacht) so 2 von der Kirche klingelten. Hab aufgemacht....deren Blicke werde ich nie Vergessen *_* 3/5
Ich glaub die waren sehr angepisst und haben mir den Zettel gegeben und sind weg. Dieser verachtende "Du Gotteslästernder Satan anbeter" blick....genial!


----------



## Haxxler (3. August 2011)

Heute frei und nachher Minigolf spielen. Manchmal sind es die kleinen Dinge ^^ 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (3. August 2011)

Endlich mal wieder schwinnen gewesen 5/5
Amazon-Paket noch erwischt 4/5
Das heute ein schöner Tag ist 5/5


----------



## Edou (4. August 2011)

Sturmfreie Bude, den ganzen Tag. Heavy Metal schallt durchs ganze Haus. <3 5/5 
Später innen Garten und Anlage anschmeißen! 5/5


----------



## Delso (4. August 2011)

Morgen frei , das heisst in 2,5 Stunden ist Wochenende 4/5
Im Moment scheint die Sonne, wenns so bleibt heute abend noch ne Runde Motorrad fahren 4/5


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2011)

Heute Grillen 4/5
Wacken Karten für gutes Geld losbekommen 5/5


----------



## Jordin (4. August 2011)

Meinen ersten Autorenvertrag bekommen und eben (endlich!) unterschrieben. 
... ist zwar nur ne Kurzgeschichte für ne Anthologie aber immerhin.
Blablubb - ich sollte aufhören zu meckern und mich freuen, daher: 5/5


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2011)

5/5: Hurra, ich kriege Ende August eine Fotostrecke in der Sammelausgabe eines bekannten Tattoo-Magazins. Die Fotos wurden schon im Mai gemacht, aber heute wurde entschieden, dass ich dabei bin. Und gut Geld bringt die Geschichte auch.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Fahrradtour bei dem Wetter, heiß und episch!!! 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. August 2011)

Ich mach in einer dreiviertel Stunde Feierabend (4/5), werde dann meine Bude auf Vordermann bringen, weil Frau Mama bei mir übernachten will (0/5), schmeiss mich in Schale und geh heute Abend zum Ludovico Einaudi Konzert (*nicht-in-Worte-oder-Zahlen-zu-fassen/5!!!*)  

Und ich muss mich entscheiden, ob ich Frau Mama wissen lasse, dass ich rauche oder bis morgen auf den blauen Dunst verzichten (0/5).
(Tja, selbst mit fast 40 steht man noch vor solchen Fragen  )


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. August 2011)

Borderlands 2 ist endlich offiziell bestätigt!!! 5/5


----------



## Skatero (6. August 2011)

Alligatoah ist jetzt bei Trailerpark 5/5

Gehe vielleicht so halb spontan noch an die Gamescom. Finde schon noch irgendwie ein Hotel  5/5


----------



## iShock (6. August 2011)

Morgen bis 12 pennen - danach schwimmen gehen (hoffe das Schwimmbad ist ok) - und am Abend Pizza + Film wat will man mehr  5/5


Edit sagt: Wurde heut auf die Whitelist von nem schicken Minecraft Server gesetzt *yay* 3/5


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2011)

Gestern nen geile Tag im Bikepark Beerfelden gehabt 3/5
3/5 weil was mich regt mich auf Thread


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2011)

hm paste mit selfmade sauce 5/5


----------



## Konov (6. August 2011)

Das Wetter heute 5/5 (bisher) ^^

Und eine anstehende Biketour natürlich!


----------



## Sabito (7. August 2011)

Mirgen bekomm ich einen 42zoll Fernseher.^^ 2/5, weil ich mein gesamtes Zimmer umstellen durfte, dsmit Platz ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2011)

Wieder zu Hause... 3/5 
Heute zum Friseur... -1/5 .__.


----------



## Ellesmere (8. August 2011)

Regen! Ja, Regen! Es wäre echt übel heute im Büro zu sitzen und es wäre schönstes Wetter ... Aber so 3/5


----------



## Reflox (8. August 2011)

Heute 108.- verdient.  5/5


----------



## CoHanni (8. August 2011)

Neues Leben, dank einer großen Umstellung      5/5


----------



## Makanko (8. August 2011)

Ende 2011, Anfang 2012. Das wird das beste Jahr in der Spielegeschichte. Soviele Hochkaräter auf einmal gab es noch nie. 5/5

Studium und Geldbeutel wird dadrunter aber hart leiden


----------



## Tilbie (9. August 2011)

Wollte heute Monster Hunter Tri bestellen bei Amazon, hatten das aber nur noch über andere Händler (also nicht direkt von Amazon). Panisch schon nach anderen händlern gegooglet. Nochmal verzweifelt auf Amazon geguckt und dann BÄM UK version 10 € billiger noch 2 Stück! Man hab ich mich gefreut! /5

Der Kieferorthopäde bei dem ich heute war war super nett und hat alles verständlich erklärt 5/5
Das nichts gemacht werden muss 5/5

Das Heute bis jetzt ein geiler Tag is 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. August 2011)

Wieder da außem Urlaub 5/5
Richtig,richtig braun geworden & dass an der Ostsee 5/5
Super tollen Urlaub gehabt 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (10. August 2011)

vdsl 50 für bestandskunden zum sonderpreis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2011)

aufs Wochenende 5/5

Rockspektakel aufm Rathausplatz mit Caliban, Dilliger Escape Plan und Dark Age. Und alles für Lau


----------



## Olliruh (10. August 2011)

Noch 4 Wochen Ferien ,und am Samstag nach England fliegen 1000/5


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2011)

dsas raffzahl on gekommen ist 4/5 - so toll ist er nun auch net


----------



## Raffzahl (10. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> dsas raffzahl on gekommen ist 4/5 - so toll ist er nun auch net



Ich hab dich auch gern 2/5


----------



## Rayon (10. August 2011)

guten Laptop von der Arbeit gestellt bekommen den man auch Privat nutzen darf... endlich aufm Balkon entspannt surfen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. August 2011)

Noch 6 Tage bis SummerBreeze 5/5
Noch n paar Tage mehr bis zum Spirit from the Street Festival. 10/5


----------



## Meriane (10. August 2011)

An der Uni eingeschrieben
Mietvertrag unterschrieben, 500m von der Uni weg


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> aufs Wochenende 5/5
> 
> Rockspektakel aufm Rathausplatz mit Caliban, Dilliger Escape Plan und Dark Age. Und alles für Lau



Da bin ich vllt. auch :-)


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2011)

Endlich eine Wohnung gefunden, die auch noch richtig günstig und extrem nice ist 5/5


----------



## Dominau (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rockspektakel aufm Rathausplatz mit Caliban, Dilliger Escape Plan und Dark Age. Und alles für Lau



FUUUUUUU. Da wollt ich auch erster hingehn, habs aber total vergessen 

Summerbreeze 
5/5


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> FUUUUUUU. Da wollt ich auch erster hingehn, habs aber total vergessen
> 
> Summerbreeze
> 5/5



DOMINAU @ SUMMERBREEZE?! FUCK YEAH! Hoffentlich sehen wa uns... XD (Mission Impossible: Find Dominau --> Challenge Accepted.jpg)

5/5


----------



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

auf Star Wars: The old Republic und Diablo 3 xD


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Oh achja und morgen mal in die Stadt fahrn um nach ner guten Shisha zu suchen  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Neue KollegINNEN 5/5 
Das wir sowieso nur 3 Jungs sind 4/5


----------



## quake3nostalgik (11. August 2011)

Endlich ist mein Kaffeevollautomat da!Jetzt trink ich so viel Kaffee, dass ich 3 Wochen nicht mehr schlafen kann ;-)

4/5


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2011)

5/5: Heute ein super Fotoshooting mit einem netten Fotografen gehabt. Und die Bilder schauen bisher auch klasse aus, kann es kaum erwarten, mehr davon zu sehen.

5/5: Morgen in den Zeitschriftenladen meines Vertrauens und meine erste Fotostrecke in einem Tattoo-Magazin bewundern.

3/5: Lecker gegessen und gleich ins Bett und alte A-Team-Folgen gucken.


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Shisha gekauft  5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Shisha gekauft  5/5



vorbildlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Bei uns gibt es nur ne gewisse Gruppe, die immer Shisha raucht und in den Bars sitzt. Meistens wird man dann auch dumm angemacht, wenn man sich ein paar Tische weiter setzt. 

Seitdem habe ich keine Shisha mehr geraucht, und da ich knapp 3 Monate von den Kippen wech bin, isses denke ich mal gut so.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> DOMINAU @ SUMMERBREEZE?! FUCK YEAH! Hoffentlich sehen wa uns... XD (Mission Impossible: Find Dominau --> Challenge Accepted.jpg)
> 
> 5/5


Such lieber mich, ich hab nen Iro aufm Kopf, mich findest du leichter.


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Such lieber mich, ich hab nen Iro aufm Kopf, mich findest du leichter.



 Wird schwer bei dem Getümmel, aber ich werd einfach mal "BUFFFFFEEEEEEEDDD!!" schreien, vielleicht macht man sich so bemerkbar. xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Wohl möglich nochmal Casper Konzert im neuen Jahr... 10/5


----------



## yves1993 (12. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wohl möglich nochmal Casper Konzert im neuen Jahr... 10/5



"So perfekt..." ^^

Mich heute mal endlich rasiert zu haben... und zwar da wo ich es bisher net getan hab: Am Bauch... die Haare dort haben einfach nur noch genervt. 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (12. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> "So perfekt..." ^^
> 
> Mich heute mal endlich rasiert zu haben... und zwar da wo ich es bisher net getan hab: Am Bauch... die Haare dort haben einfach nur noch genervt. 5/5



Sollte ich auch mal machen aber man ist immer so faul und nimmt nur das "nötigste" mit. :>
Aber ich glaube das ist hier nicht der richtige Thread für sowas bin mal nen "wie rasiert ihr euch?" Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Dass mir grad mein Kaffee so gut schmeckt 4/5

Dass permanent neue Free2Play Spiele angekündigt werden aus allen möglichen Genres. 
Gibt in der Zukunft also genug zu Zocken, und das ohne einen Penny zu bezahlen. ^^ 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2011)

4/5 das mir der Nudelauflauf gelungen ist. *börps*


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 4/5 das mir der Nudelauflauf gelungen ist. *börps*



Wo ich das grad lese, dass ich das heut abend auch machen könnt weil ich noch Nudeln rumstehen hab.  3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Sollte ich auch mal machen aber man ist immer so faul und nimmt nur das "nötigste" mit. :>
> Aber ich glaube das ist hier nicht der richtige Thread für sowas bin mal nen "wie rasiert ihr euch?" Thread aufmachen.



Hatten wir doch schon oder ? xD


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2011)

beim friseur gewesen,sieht gut aus 5/5


----------



## tonygt (12. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo ich das grad lese, dass ich das heut abend auch machen könnt weil ich noch Nudeln rumstehen hab.  3/5



Grad schon lecker nudeln gemacht und gegessen aber es ist noch was da  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> beim friseur gewesen,sieht gut aus 5/5



Muss auch morgen. Wird wohl wieder ganz kurz, 2 MM oder sowat. 

Hab bissl Panik.


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2011)

Hm, dass klingt zwar komisch. Aber meine Familie ist von Kroatien zurückgekehrt (Sie hatten Urlaub, ich musst Arbeiten)

Und mein Bruder hat mir etwas mitgebracht, etwas was ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen habe (Ich war 6 und nun bin ich 19)

Es ist mein Evoli (Pokemon) Plüschtier 

Ich freue mich richtig (Auch wenn ich es meiner Familie nicht sage ^^)

Evoli ist wieder daheim ..............

90000000000000/5


----------



## Dominau (13. August 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Such lieber mich, ich hab nen Iro aufm Kopf, mich findest du leichter.



Ich vielleicht auch


----------



## Konov (13. August 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich freue mich richtig (Auch wenn ich es meiner Familie nicht sage ^^)
> 
> Evoli ist wieder daheim ..............
> 
> 90000000000000/5



Wieso sagst es deiner Familie nicht? Dann kann sie sich doch nicht mitfreuen.

Gemütlichen Abend mit gut Futter und Bier vor der Glotze bei dem Mistwetter 5/5


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso sagst es deiner Familie nicht? Dann kann sie sich doch nicht mitfreuen.
> 
> Gemütlichen Abend mit gut Futter und Bier vor der Glotze bei dem Mistwetter 5/5



Oh ja

Hey Mama/Papa, ich freue mich sehr dass mein Evoli wieder da ist. Ich bin 19 und knuddel meine Pokemon Puppe (Komischerweise exzellenter Zustand und stinkt nicht).


----------



## BlizzLord (13. August 2011)

The schrieb:


> Oh ja
> 
> Hey Mama/Papa, ich freue mich sehr dass mein Evoli wieder da ist. Ich bin 19 und knuddel meine Pokemon Puppe (Komischerweise exzellenter Zustand und stinkt nicht).



Und daran ist nun was schlimm?

Verklemmt oder was?`


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und daran ist nun was schlimm?



Es ist ein Evoli.

Ich hab ein Relaxo...das ist viel kuhler


----------



## The Paladin (13. August 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Evoli.
> 
> Ich hab ein Relaxo...das ist viel kuhler



In wie viele Formen kann sich dein Relaxo entwickeln? (Mampfaxo nicht mitgezählt)

Zum Thema: WUHU! SHRIMP PIZZA!

5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Relaxo...das ist viel kuhler



Ich auch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. August 2011)

Das ich endlich nen anständiges handy habe 14/5 wuhu ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Relaxo...das ist viel kuhler



Ich BIN ein Relaxo... ich hab gewonnen!


----------



## Falathrim (13. August 2011)

Dass ich weiß, wo ich studieren will 5/5
Dass ich da auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Zimmer sicher habe 5/5
Dass ich nach knapp 2 Wochen Mitfahrgelegenheiten und Couchsurfing jetzt endlich wieder zuhause in meinem Bett bin 10.000/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2011)

Das die Support leitung von trion bis 2:00 uhr nachts geschaltet ist und das am wochenende (Blizz must ne menge nachhollen ^^) 6666/5 
Das mein rift acc wieder da ist 111/5


----------



## orkman (14. August 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das die Support leitung von trion bis 2:00 uhr nachts geschaltet ist und das am wochenende (Blizz must ne menge nachhollen ^^) 6666/5



sowas zu lesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2011)

Caliban beim Rockspektakel 2011 5/5
vorhin im Circle Pit einen ins Gesicht bekommen zu haben... 0/5... -.-


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dass ich weiß, wo ich studieren will 5/5
> Dass ich da auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Zimmer sicher habe 5/5




Dito 5/5 

Und das supergeile bei mir noch dazu: Die Vermieter der Wohnung sind die Eltern eines guten Freundes *g*
Und er würde sofort gegenüber wohnen... wenn ich dort studieren kann wär das einfach nur ein TRAUM!


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Evoli.
> 
> Ich hab ein Relaxo...das ist viel kuhler



Ich hab mein Relaxo nichtmehr 

Aber ein Zubat hab ich 

Irgendwie über alles 1/5 (:


----------



## Slayed (14. August 2011)

Frei.Wild Karten für's X-Mas Konzert in Frankfurt 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1ewim5p2sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



10000000000000000000000000000000000/5  Freu mich schon.


----------



## schneemaus (14. August 2011)

Über Bilder wie diese, weil sie vor 8, 9 Jahren nicht denkbar gewesen wären, weil man viel zu weit weg stand:
Edit: irgendwie hat das mit den Bildern eben nicht geklappt, versuchen wir es nochmal =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mich jetzt jemand auslachen mag, gerne - ich steh dazu, dass ich auf 3 Konzis von Lucy war und würd's jederzeit wieder tun - abgesehen davon, dass sie Kindheits- und Jugendidol meiner Wenigkeit war, liebe ich ihre Stimme und ihren Entertainfaktor bei Konzerten =)

Für die Bilder und Konzerte und überhaupt also ein insgesamtes 10/5.
Gestern wieder Rettung gefahren nach ner Weile 15/5 - hat so megaviel Spaß gemacht und direkt mal n NACA-IV-Einsatz dabei gewesen ^^
Heute nen megaruhigen Tag zu haben, weil mich keiner stört und ich einfach chillen kann 5/5.
Grade zwei leckere Backofenkartoffeln mit Zaziki gegessen zu haben, die superlecker waren und ich nun satt, aber nicht übersättigt bin 3/5.

Heut is einfach n schöner Tag, an dem mich vieles freut =)


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

@ schneemaus warum sollte man dich für dein musikgeschmack auslachen? Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal wer lucy ist. Warum sollte man dich denn dann auslachen ;D


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. August 2011)

Lucy war ein Mitglied der "No Angels".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @ schneemaus warum sollte man dich für dein musikgeschmack auslachen? Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal wer lucy ist. Warum sollte man dich denn dann auslachen ;D



NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB  Das weiß man doch, und ich gebe es auch zu:

Ich war damals aufn No-Angels Konzert mit meiner Mutter, mein Erstes Konzert überhaupt.  Und ich stehe dazu (auch wenn ich mittlerweile in ne andere Richtung höre ^^).


----------



## monthy (15. August 2011)

Jeden Tag aufs neue auf den_ Feierabend_ 10/5


----------



## Tilbie (15. August 2011)

Das ich es endlich geschafft habe eine einfache, simple und dämliche 2D Kollisionsabfrage hinzubekommen! /5


----------



## iShock (15. August 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Evoli.
> 
> Ich hab ein Relaxo...das ist viel kuhler



Niemand toppt mein Gengar ! 


Scrubs bis zum umfallen schauen 3/5 ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Das ich es endlich geschafft habe eine einfache, simple und dämliche 2D Kollisionsabfrage hinzubekommen! /5



Womit arbeitest du gerade? XNA, DirectX?


----------



## Raema (15. August 2011)

Rise Against das erste mal Live aufm Open Flair gesehen, und das aus der ersten Reihe! 500/5


----------



## yves1993 (16. August 2011)

Morgen schon zum Summerbreeze zu fahren <3! (Ja wir fahren einen Tag früher.)

5/5


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. August 2011)

Noch einmal schlafen dann BREEEEEEEEEEEEZEEEEE 100/5


----------



## yves1993 (16. August 2011)

^ Du auch fahren Tag ein früher? Das geil denn wie ist?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2011)

f*cking feierabend 10/5.


----------



## Dominau (16. August 2011)

Morgen aufs Summerbreeze fahren ))
5/5


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Das grad ein extream abgefahrern Film auf ARTE läuft  5/5


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2011)

Der neue GW 2 Trailer 5/5
das ein Free2play Warhammer Online Game im Herbst kommen soll 2/5, 2/5 weil ich noch Skeptisch bin ob bei 3vs3 und 6vs6, dass was früher an Warhammer Online spaß gemacht hat zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Gutes Wetter wenn ich ausm Fenster schaue 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

Gamescom am Samstag 10/10


----------



## Saalia (17. August 2011)

Morgen zu 96 gegen Sevilla ins Stadion mit meinen Freunden, mit denen ich ne gefühlte Ewigkeit nix mehr unternommen habe 96/5 

und morgen ins Reisebüro, endlich den Urlaub eintüten und fixieren (mein erster Urlaub seit 2006) unendlich/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2011)

Pizza inc. 5/5


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Pizza inc. 5/5



^this


----------



## iffs (17. August 2011)

Das ich meine Lehre gut begonne habe, und alles gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Das ich meine Lehre gut begonne habe, und alles gut geklappt hat.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

daß weiterhin alles gut verläuft - bishin zum erfolgreichen Abschluss!
______________________________________________________________________

bt 
... darüber ... daß der Sommer zurück ist ... über eine neue gute Freundschaft (und das mit nem "Mädel"^^) ...


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Wenn die verkackte Woche rum ist 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (17. August 2011)

@ Konov Ist die Woche so schlimm?

Freitags um 13 Uhr Schluss. 4/5


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2011)

5/5: Freitag Gamescom.
5/5: Morgen mit meiner Ma zu Ikea und meinen Gutschein auf den Kopf hauen.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> @ Konov Ist die Woche so schlimm?
> 
> Freitags um 13 Uhr Schluss. 4/5



Wenn du so direkt fragst: Jupp! Habe mal wieder leichte Motivationsprobleme, (fast) alle Leute gehen mir auf den Sack und sonst ist auch alles kacke.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

Nach langer Zeit und "Überwindung" doch nen Frisör-Termin gemacht (wehe jemand macht sich darüber lustig  ) 5/5


----------



## tonygt (18. August 2011)

Müsste ich auch mal machen ^^


----------



## Yodaku (18. August 2011)

http://skatepunks.de/ 
ZSK kommt zurück 10000000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## zoizz (18. August 2011)

Zum Wintersemester zugelassen worden!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt ist Zeit-Management gefragt


----------



## Meriane (18. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Zum Wintersemester zugelassen worden!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! und für was und wo?


Führerscheintheorie bestanden 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. August 2011)

Übermorgen Gamescom


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2011)

hier war grad ein Sommergewitter nach einem 27° Tag... find ich gut, kann man nacher gut schlafen 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. August 2011)

Schultag besser überstanden als erwartet. 5/5


----------



## Panorama123 (18. August 2011)

wurde für tauglich befunden für's bundesheer...nur weiß ich nicht ob mich das freuen soll oder nicht xD


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

Panorama123 schrieb:


> wurde für tauglich befunden für's bundesheer...nur weiß ich nicht ob mich das freuen soll oder nicht xD


Musst Du doch selber wissen - hast Dich ja freiwillig gemeldet. 
Oder ist die Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung immer noch Plicht, obwohl es den Pflichwehrdienst gar nicht mehr gibt?

Ah Moment ... Bundesheer ... ist das nicht in der Schweiz?
Wenn ja, trifft o.g. ja gar nicht auf Dich zu.

ps.
Hatte damals 2 Musterungen - 
Erste total verweigert ... Zweite als völlig untauglich ausgemustert ...
Sie hatten Angst, wegen meinem Unfall, daß deswegen mal was passieren könnte. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Freue mich, daß ein langer harter Tag vorüber ist und es so langsam auf das WE zugeht.

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Musst Du doch selber wissen - hast Dich ja freiwillig gemeldet.
> Oder ist die Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung immer noch Plicht, obwohl es den Pflichwehrdienst gar nicht mehr gibt?



Wenn man vorher erfasst wurde und ein Schreiben bekommen hat, kann man auch noch jetzt gemustert werden. Allerdings werden jetzt halt keine mehr erfasst und angeschrieben.


----------



## Grushdak (18. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn man vorher erfasst wurde und ein Schreiben bekommen hat, kann man auch noch jetzt gemustert werden. Allerdings werden jetzt halt keine mehr erfasst und angeschrieben.


Ah Danke  - daran dachte ich ja gar nicht. 
Naja bin aus dieser Zeit ja auch schon lange raus.


----------



## iShock (18. August 2011)

morgen Freitag 5/5

und ab nächsten Freitag endlich Urlaub 10000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

auf Guild Wars 2 5/5.  Die Charr sehen extrem gut aus, freu mich schon.


----------



## tonygt (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> auf Guild Wars 2 5/5.  Die Charr sehen extrem gut aus, freu mich schon.



^this 
Muss mir endlich mal den Pvp bericht durchlesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Was ich noch nicht so verstanden habe ist der Item Shop. Ich hoffe, man kann sich da dann nur Gimmicks kaufen wie Pets oder auch Farben für Rüssi.


----------



## Manaori (19. August 2011)

Dass ich in Kiel ne Unterkunft hätte, sollte ich dort Arbeit finden  1000/5


----------



## BlizzLord (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht so verstanden habe ist der Item Shop. Ich hoffe, man kann sich da dann nur Gimmicks kaufen wie Pets oder auch Farben für Rüssi.



Wenn sie es nicht noch abändern wird es wie in GW1 Fähigkeiten Pakete Mehr Platz und solchen Kram.
(Hab ich jedenfalls so rausgelesen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn sie es nicht noch abändern wird es wie in GW1 Fähigkeiten Pakete Mehr Platz und solchen Kram.
> (Hab ich jedenfalls so rausgelesen)



Achso also auch Charakter-Slots und sowat ?... Dreck, ok das ist noch das kleinere Übel. -.-

Wenn man dann Fähigkeiten kaufen muss, können sie doch gleich das P2P-Modell anwenden... finde ich jetzt blöd, aber genug OT.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2011)

Kreativ Blockade kaputt gegangen 3/5

 	|
 	\/


----------



## Laxera (19. August 2011)

@konov: wo wohnst du das du - noch oder schon wieder - schule hast? (gut bin nimmer schüler, aber in D sind doch gerade überall SOMMERFERIEN oder etwa nicht?)

hm....freuen:

endlich mal nen tag nicht irgendwas renovieren/reparieren oder anstreichen 5/5

bald gibt es Deus Ex: HR - 500000000/5  (mal sehen wie des wird, hoffentlich so gut wie teil 1 - der 2er war ja net so der bringer (auch wenn invisible war net so schlecht war wie viele tun))

mfg LAX


----------



## Kuya (19. August 2011)

Freitag: T-Minus 2 Std. 26 Min. to Loud Music and cold Drinks!!! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> @konov: wo wohnst du das du - noch oder schon wieder - schule hast? (gut bin nimmer schüler, aber in D sind doch gerade überall SOMMERFERIEN oder etwa nicht?)



Ne ne, soweit ich weiß sind in Niedersachsen und 100%ig in Hamburg die Ferien schon wieder vorbei. Und es gibt ja auch noch Abendschulen usw... ich glaube der werte Herr Konov geht nicht mehr in die 9. Klasse.  (nicht das ich was dagegen hätte )

B2T:

Haare geschnitten....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2011)

Gamescom morgen 15/15


----------



## BlizzLord (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Achso also auch Charakter-Slots und sowat ?... Dreck, ok das ist noch das kleinere Übel. -.-
> 
> Wenn man dann Fähigkeiten kaufen muss, können sie doch gleich das P2P-Modell anwenden... finde ich jetzt blöd, aber genug OT.



Wer redet von MUSS?

Man kann sie sich nur so schneller kaufen.
(Natürlich nur wenn es wie in GW gehandelt wird).
Man kann sie so oder so freispielen.

Und wie sollen sie bitte die Server bezahlen nur mit Charakter unbennenungen und "OPs" kommt man da nicht weit.

Solange sie nichts Spiel entscheidenes hinzufügen ist alles okay.

In Deutschland/Berlin ist auch schon wieder Schule.(Jedenfalls rennen wieder massig Teenies am Morgen rum^^)


----------



## Skatero (19. August 2011)

Gleich geht es nach Köln und dann an die Gamescom 20/5


----------



## Kickass3 (19. August 2011)

das ich endlich mal wieder ein richtig geiles Lied zum hören gefunden habe ( auch wenns schon älter ist) 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und wie sollen sie bitte die Server bezahlen nur mit Charakter unbennenungen und "OPs" kommt man da nicht weit.
> 
> Solange sie nichts Spiel entscheidenes hinzufügen ist alles okay.



Sorry, bei mir kam das so rüber ^^ 

Nur finde ich es schon ein bisschen komisch, wenn sich die einen Fähigkeiten kaufen, und die anderen sie sich erspielen. Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht, oder versteh ich da was falsch ? 

Kenne mich kaum noch aus bei Guild Wars, alles zu lange her.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> @konov: wo wohnst du das du - noch oder schon wieder - schule hast? (gut bin nimmer schüler, aber in D sind doch gerade überall SOMMERFERIEN oder etwa nicht?)



In Niedersachsen sind seit Donnerstag die Schulferien rum.
Und ich mach grad mein Abi nach.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sorry, bei mir kam das so rüber ^^
> 
> Nur finde ich es schon ein bisschen komisch, wenn sich die einen Fähigkeiten kaufen, und die anderen sie sich erspielen. Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht, oder versteh ich da was falsch ?
> 
> Kenne mich kaum noch aus bei Guild Wars, alles zu lange her.



Nun es gibt so genannte PVP Starter Sets usw.

Da mann sich ja 20er PvP Chars erstellen kann und diese dann halt nur die Fähgikeiten haben die man auch freigeschaltet hat sind diese Packs doch recht praktisch für PvP Spieler.
Sonst muss man halt die Klasse erst auf 20 spielen und alles nötige freischalten.

Also eher ein Komfort Feature.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2011)

Q Weekend ;D 5/5


----------



## Sabito (20. August 2011)

Auf Montag 100/5


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auf Montag 100/5



Schreib sie an


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Wochenendeeeeeeeeee 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Auf Montag 100/5



Da bist du glaube ich alleine hier...  Aber hast ja nen guten Grund 

Ok, ich freue mich auf Dienstag, 30 STM Konzert... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (20. August 2011)

5/5: Die gestrige Sonderbehandlung am Battlefield-Stand.

Ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typ Frau, der seine Weiblichkeit ausnutzt, aber gestern am Stand von Battlefield 3 hat das wirklich wunderbar geklappt. 
Ich durfte während der Wartezeit zur Toilette, wurde dann von einem Mitarbeiter abgeholt und wieder an die Spitze der Wartenden gebracht und kam direkt an die Reihe. Wurde dann sogar gefragt, ob ich noch mal spielen wolle, aber ich wollte ja zu meinen Leuten zurück.

Die Jungs am Stand waren wirklich süß zu mir und ich hatte die volle Aufmerksamkeit, das war ganz spaßig.

5/5: Dienstag Bewerbungsgespräch für einen Nebenjob.


----------



## llcool13 (20. August 2011)

5/5 Das ganze WE Sturmfrei 

Frau auf der GC, Tochter bei meinen Eltern.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Die gestrige Sonderbehandlung am Battlefield-Stand.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich nicht der Typ Frau, der seine Weiblichkeit ausnutzt, aber gestern am Stand von Battlefield 3 hat das wirklich wunderbar geklappt.
> Ich durfte während der Wartezeit zur Toilette, wurde dann von einem Mitarbeiter abgeholt und wieder an die Spitze der Wartenden gebracht und kam direkt an die Reihe. Wurde dann sogar gefragt, ob ich noch mal spielen wolle, aber ich wollte ja zu meinen Leuten zurück.
> ...



Ahahaha, wie brutal du es (offensichtlich) ausgenutzt hast. ^^
Aber wer hat, der hat nicht wahr?


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

Die waren halt einfach nur höfflich und wer weiss wie die anderen leute da ausehen - bzw wer wünscht sich nicht ne freundin die zocken tut ^^


seit der gallenstein entfernung schmerzfrei und neue lebensqualität wieder gefunden - keine rückenschmerzen mehr die mich bettlagerig machten

pi/pi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Die waren halt einfach nur höfflich und wer weiss wie die anderen leute da ausehen - bzw wer wünscht sich nicht ne freundin die zocken tut ^^



ICH NICHT! 

Es muss irgend ne Welt geben, wo ich mich vollkommen abschotten kann. Und wenn ich dann im TS bin und plötzlich kommt "Schatz helf mir mal da und da"... und ja, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung.  Klar hat man dann gute Themen, über die man sich unterhalten kann, aber wenn ich schon ne Freundin habe, will ich mit ihr net darüber reden, wie schnell sie Level 80 geworden ist. ^^

(will jetzt nicht sagen dass es schlimm ist oder so, ist nur mein empfinden. kann ja auch anders laufen ^^  )


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ICH NICHT!
> 
> Es muss irgend ne Welt geben, wo ich mich vollkommen abschotten kann. Und wenn ich dann im TS bin und plötzlich kommt "Schatz helf mir mal da und da"... und ja, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung.  Klar hat man dann gute Themen, über die man sich unterhalten kann, aber wenn ich schon ne Freundin habe, will ich mit ihr net darüber reden, wie schnell sie Level 80 geworden ist. ^^
> 
> (will jetzt nicht sagen dass es schlimm ist oder so, ist nur mein empfinden. kann ja auch anders laufen ^^  )



Ohja meine Ex-Ex-Ex-Ex (glaube die Ex war es...) hat WoW gespielt genau wie ich.
Das war nicht immer ein Vergnügen, das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ohja meine Ex-Ex-Ex-Ex (glaube die Ex war es...) hat WoW gespielt genau wie ich.
> Das war nicht immer ein Vergnügen, das kann ich bestätigen.



Haha meine auch, aber nur Ex-ex. Waren damals sogar inner gleichen Gilde, bzw. sie kam in meine rein und joa, man möge sich mal vorstellen wie das war, als Schluss war.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haha meine auch, aber nur Ex-ex. Waren damals sogar inner gleichen Gilde, bzw. sie kam in meine rein und joa, man möge sich mal vorstellen wie das war, als Schluss war.



Scheiße warscheinlich


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2011)

ich habe nicht von wow speziell gesprochen ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheiße warscheinlich



Mein Ex und ich sind immer noch in derselben Gilde. ^^

BTT: Haribo Saft-Goldbären! 4/5


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mein Ex und ich sind immer noch in derselben Gilde. ^^



Mein beileid! 

@Topic:

Heute abend "Mexiko-Pfanne" kochen. 5/5

HAUNTED ist angekommen, Rätselspass heut abend 5/5

MTB Tour durch den Wald gemacht, geile neue Abfahrtsstrecke gefunden 5/5


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein beileid!
> 
> @Topic:
> 
> ...



Wir wollten doch LOL Spielen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Nachher evtl. mal wieder LoL spielen, wenn ich es runtergeladen habe  4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein beileid!



Ach, entgegen aller Gerüchte und Mutmaßungen kann man sich auch im Guten trennen und muss sich nicht wie ein verhaltensgestörter Idiot benehmen. Ich verstehe mich mit meinem Ex seit der Trennung besser als vorher und selbst wenn das nicht so wäre, würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht die Gilde wechseln, eher würde ich ihn auf Ignore setzen. Mit Beziehungen am Arbeitsplatz verhält sich das ähnlich. Oder würdest du gleich den Arbeitsplatz nach einer gescheiterten Beziehung wechseln? 


zum Thema: Endlich Abendessen! Ein riesiger Salat mit Schinken und Käse!


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wir wollten doch LOL Spielen



Tun wir doch jetzt


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2011)

Vom Summerbreeze zurück. Einfach episch!
5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2oRNjgMgM_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...5/5


----------



## Edou (21. August 2011)

Nachwirkungen von diesem "Real Life". Ich bekomm Farbe. :s 3/5
Aber ne verdammt geile Grafik, diese Details, nur die Story suckt stellenweise bisher.


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

@ Sh1k4ri 

scheisse ich werd alt ^^ ich war beim original kinofilm 94 als kind drinne als ich gerade die 6te klasse fertig war ^^

 Falls ihr noch nie König der löwen geschaut habt der trailer hat viele spoiler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Falls ihr noch nie König der löwen geschaut habt der trailer hat viele spoiler



Also den Film MUSS man eigentlich gesehen haben, ansonsten wage ich zu sagen, dass man ein Stück Geschichte verpasst hat. 

Btw: 94' war ich 3 Jahre alt.  Hatte ihn dann aber erst 3 Jahre später auf Kassette gesehen, und ich habe geweint. 

Da werde ich mir 100%ig die BlueRay von holen.


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2011)

Die Katastrophe ist vorbei! Der Kataklysmus endet bald! Hoffentlich wird das neue Addon besser. Ich will ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, also 1/5 ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Katastrophe ist vorbei! Der Kataklysmus endet bald! Hoffentlich wird das neue Addon besser. Ich will ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, also 1/5 ^^



Du hoffst vergebenes irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nächste Addon wieder nur ein Remake des alten haben wird, nur viel schlechter. Ich weiß warum ich seit Anfang des Jahres kein WoW mehr spiele und nicht mal Ansatzweise plane damit wieder anzufangen.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du hoffst vergebenes irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das nächste Addon wieder nur ein Remake des alten haben wird, nur viel schlechter. Ich weiß warum ich seit Anfang des Jahres kein WoW mehr spiele und nicht mal Ansatzweise plane damit wieder anzufangen.



Geht mir ähnlich. Zwar gibts irgendwie in WoW ständig Änderungen in den letzten Monaten, neue Möglichkeiten usw. aber der letzte Kniff zum wiederspielen fehlt mir.
Die Veränderung der Kleidungsoptik ist sicherlich eine ganz wichtige und gute Sache, aber ob das unterm Strich soviel mehr bringt...

WoW ist da eben doch mehr das Gildenraid Spiel. Du hast eine Gilde und viele Leute, mit denen du täglich spielst - dann kann WoW sehr lustig sein. Das ist es auch heute noch, selbst wenns auf dem Stand von BC wäre.

Du fängst aber neu an und kennst praktisch niemanden... dann ist WoW wirklich völlig ausgelutscht und kaum motivierend. Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen.

@Topic
Gammeltag 1/5


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich. Zwar gibts irgendwie in WoW ständig Änderungen in den letzten Monaten, neue Möglichkeiten usw. aber der letzte Kniff zum wiederspielen fehlt mir.
> Die Veränderung der Kleidungsoptik ist sicherlich eine ganz wichtige und gute Sache, aber ob das unterm Strich soviel mehr bringt...
> 
> WoW ist da eben doch mehr das Gildenraid Spiel. Du hast eine Gilde und viele Leute, mit denen du täglich spielst - dann kann WoW sehr lustig sein. Das ist es auch heute noch, selbst wenns auf dem Stand von BC wäre.
> ...



Spiel mit mir LOL ^^
Ich hab in WoW immer nur PvP gespielt und da sich an der Mechanik mal ist die Combo mal ne andere Combo Op, mal ist die Klasse Op mal wieder nicht und da sich an diese Mechanik nichts ändern wird. Gibt es für mich keinen Grund das Spiel wieder anzufangen.


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Kleine, niedliche, bunte, gestörte, flippige, vierbeinige Tierchen, 
die als Kinderserie für kleine Mädchen angefangen hat und nun von Studenten zelebriert werden.

5/5


Ps: Ich sag aber nicht, was ich meine!


----------



## Deanne (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bzw wer wünscht sich nicht ne freundin die zocken tut ^^



Da kenne ich einige. Mein Ex beispielsweise hat unsere Beziehung zerstört, weil er weibliche Gamer plötzlich hässlich und unerotisch fand. Von heute auf morgen. 

Wobei ich es eh nicht so gut finde, wenn man zusammen zockt und es dann am Ende Stress gibt. Aber wenn jeder etwas anderes spielt, finde ich es völlig okay. Besser, als eine Frau, die sich nur über Kosmetik und Klamotten unterhalten kann. Mich ärgert es, dass weibliche Gamer häufig direkt als Mannsweiber abgetan werden.


----------



## yves1993 (21. August 2011)

Wieder zurück vom SUMMERBEEZE 2011!!11 es war einfach nur GEIL!! URKNALL/5


----------



## Edou (21. August 2011)

Mainz 2 Schalke 4 :>. 1904/5


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2011)

*NOCH 12 STUNDEN UND 46 MINUTEN, DANN BIN ICH 18!!!!!!!!*

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DDDDDDDDDDDDD

Mann, jetzt muss ich den Beitrag dauernd editieren ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Morgen 30 Seconds to Mars OPEN AIR Konzert 30/5 

EDIT: FLOGGING MOLLY KOMMEN NACH DEUTSCHLAAAAAAND 10000000/5


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen 30 Seconds to Mars OPEN AIR Konzert 30/5
> 
> EDIT: FLOGGING MOLLY KOMMEN NACH DEUTSCHLAAAAAAND 10000000/5



WOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT wann wo gibts Karten NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTT wann wo gibts Karten NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AB MITTWOOOOOOOOOOOOOCH     



> Hello dear friends in DEUTSCHLAND!
> Finally, here are our German tour dates ! As well as our announced shows in Wien and Zurich you can come see us play in Munchen, Saarbrucken, Oberhausen, Berlin, Hamburg, Koln and Stuttgart ! (Seems like the only German town we DON'T play is Hintertupfingen!). Tickets go on sale on Wednesday... Hope to see you all very soon - DANKESCHOEN!




Bei Facebook gepostet


----------



## Saji (22. August 2011)

Heute mal wieder bei Burger King vollgefressen: 5/5

Mjam mjam, war der X-Tra Long Chili Cheese lecker. :3


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2011)

Die Konzerte von Disco Ensemble und Boysetsfire aufm Highfield. 42/5
Ich würd gern nochmal, jetzt so.


----------



## Cyberratchet (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Freunde und ich haben uns je ein 32GB Touchpad auf insight.com geschossen, Glück das ich noch einen Shop gefunden habe. Die Lieferzeit aus den U.S.A ist zwar länger, bei  140€ für ein Tablet kann man allerdings nicht meckern. Zum surfen und Videos schauen reicht es vollkommen und da das Touchdroid Projekt gegründet wurde könnte Android auch noch kommen. Ganz klar: 5/5 . Ich hoff das kommt nicht zu nerdig rüber^^.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Den gestrigen Abend... 10000000000000000000000000000000000000/5.

30 Seconds to Mars waren DER HAMMER, 15.000 Menschen und einfach nur Magie. Wär die dumme Security nicht da gewesen die meinte, es sollen keine mehr, wär ich auch auf der Bühne gewesen :<.


----------



## Jordin (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Den gestrigen Abend... 10000000000000000000000000000000000000/5.
> 
> 30 Seconds to Mars waren DER HAMMER, 15.000 Menschen und einfach nur Magie. Wär die dumme Security nicht da gewesen die meinte, es sollen keine mehr, wär ich auch auf der Bühne gewesen :<.



Whooooar. 
Solidarische 5/5

Auch will ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






100000000000000000987654321/5
Hinter dem Jungen auf der Bühne. rechts mit dem roten Handschuh, das bin ich  (hab leider keine Puppe bekommen   )


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2011)

Accidental Learning Mathe xD 2/5


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2011)

5/5: Eine anstrengende, mit Terminen vollgequetschte Woche. Endlich was zu tun.

Gleich zu nem Kollegen, Multiplayer zocken, morgen Fotoshooting und danach Kino und Freitag Bewerbungsgespräch für einen Nebenjob. Ach ja, Samstag Abend steht auch noch die Geburtstagsparty einer Freundin an.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Fix und fertig und schmerzende Muskeln (yay, ich hab welche!) aber das Gefühl, was gemacht zu haben... 4/5


----------



## Delso (24. August 2011)

Das morgen Berufsschule ist , das ganze Nichts-Tun auf der Arbeit zermürbt einen 3/5


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Wenn die Woche rum ist, mal wieder 5/5


----------



## Saalia (24. August 2011)

Das schöne wetter  endlich ein bisschen warme temperaturen, auch wenns zum arbeiten ansich zu warm ist, aber nach feierabend isses super


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2011)

Grillen 5/5


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

7 Stunden und 29 Minuten bis zu meinem 18. Geburtstag


----------



## Dominau (24. August 2011)

Wird kühler bei uns. Und warscheinlich regnets auch gleich noch 
5/5


----------



## Tilbie (24. August 2011)

Wir haben wieder Wasser \o\ 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2011)

Bluray am htpc /


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

2days 2 Urlaub!


4/5


----------



## iShock (24. August 2011)

am freitag nach hause fliegen für ne woche 5/5 ! 


jedoch total nervös wegen dem fliegen xS


----------



## TRLead (25. August 2011)

SWTOR!


----------



## BlizzLord (25. August 2011)

Der Blitz der mehr oder weniger direkt auf unserem Hof eingeschlagen ist. <3


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Gleich Dynamo Kiew - Litex Lovetsch, Europa League Quali. 

Ab ins Stadion!

5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2011)

Also es gibt keine keine beschreibung was geschehen ist 

BVB
marseille
arsenal London

*Piräus*
Hammer geil darf nach 24 jahre seid dem ich lebe nach london und nach marseille. Also diese zahl muss noch erfunden werden/5 

F**cking awesome

http://make.tv/freshmusic.de.to/show/65726

und bayern in der todeszone ich glaube gott hat ein licht gesendet ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2011)

Die Erste veröffentlichte Foundry Mission  3/5 (nur 3 da noch keine Reviews xD)


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Tolles Wetter 5/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. August 2011)

Morgen Kino 3/5


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2011)

Morgen Kino 4/5

Trash Film des Jahres
Wehe der ist besser als erwartet!


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

secret world beta signup heute 2/5


----------



## Tilbie (26. August 2011)

Tetris auf meinem Taschenrechner installiert gekriegt 5/5


----------



## zoizz (26. August 2011)

mein mobiles Klimagerät 5/5

ist zwar bissl nervig (dauerhaftes Brummen) aber nach 10min ist es schon angenehm kühl hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. August 2011)

Es kühlt merklich ab grade. Vor ner Stunde waren's hier im Wohnzimmer am Fenster noch 29 Grad, nun nur noch 24. Wolken, Wind und hoffentlich bald Gewitter, ab morgen nur noch maximal 20 Grad - das ist ein Sommer, wie ich ihn mag :>

Edit: Achso... 5/5 natürlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2011)

Epic Gewitter. 5/5

In mein Zimmer scheint die Sonne prall hinein, und wenn ich in der Küche ausm Fenster schaue, ist alles dunkelgrau. :>


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

someone could clear the sky in 10 sek. flat :>

Mich freut das Gefühl das man hat wenn einen die Inspiration ins Gesicht Gesicht schlägt!


----------



## Piti49 (26. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Epic Gewitter. 5/5
> 
> In mein Zimmer scheint die Sonne prall hinein, und wenn ich in der Küche ausm Fenster schaue, ist alles dunkelgrau. :>



Dito
Besonders gerne mag ich es wenn ich Frei habe nichts vor und es einfach nur stürmt blitzt und donnert 

Es ist einfach das perfekte Wetter für Stubenhocker 

Obwohl mich dieses Wetter immer wieder rauslockt!


----------



## Tilbie (26. August 2011)

Ebenfalls Gewitter 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Gewitter kommt bald... 4/5 ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2011)

internet jetzt bloß kein gewitter! 4/5


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

Temperatursturz 4/5

Jaaaa danke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (27. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Temperatursturz 4/5
> 
> Jaaaa danke
> 
> ...



This! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2011)

Dicke Waden bekommen 5/5
extrem gutes Wetter in England gehabt 5/5


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Endlich kühles Wetter! 5/5

In gut 2 Wochen Iphone yaay <3 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dicke Waden bekommen 5/5
> extrem gutes Wetter in England gehabt 5/5



Wb 

Gleich selbstgekochte Spaghetti mit Carbonara  5/5


----------



## DonSarcinella (27. August 2011)

-Gleich terraria zockn 3/5

-Tee trinken 10/5


----------



## Jordin (27. August 2011)

Wätta 5/5

Regen, dunkel, Donner, arschkalt


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2011)

Danke Shikari (:

btt:
Kurze Haare 5/5
London 5/5
Tower Bridge geswaffelt 1000/5
Sold As Great,MAYO 3,Eskimo Callboy spielen wahrscheinlich 1 Konzert zsm bei uns in Hagen *-*
100000000000000/5


----------



## Saji (27. August 2011)

TeamViewer. Ein tolles Programm um Muttis PC aus der Ferne zu bedienen. Was das an Zeit und Sprit spart, oi oi oi.  5/5

Von den künftigen Einsparungen wird gleich mal Borderlands gekauft. 5/5


----------



## Makalvian (28. August 2011)

So Deus Ex Human Revolution durch, das Spiel ist wirklich genial und jeder Cent für das Spiel hat sich meiner Meinung nach gelohnt.

Das Ende hat es mir besonders angetan und ich denke ich werd das Spiel nochmal durchspielen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2011)

Der gestrige Abend... 10/5 <3


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2011)

Am kommenden Wochenende werd ich Besuch von ein paar Asiaten bekommen, die ich auf einer meiner Reisen in Asien kennengelernt hab: Unbezahlbar/5
Ausserdem wird die grosse Stressphase endlich durch sein: Erholung/5

Uuund zuletzt siehts grad danach aus, dass ich bald mal noch nach New York fliegen darf:    /5


Also wird sich Ende Woche endlich alles gelohnt haben und alles durch sein


----------



## Saalia (29. August 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Danke Shikari (:
> 
> btt:
> Kurze Haare 5/5
> ...



wtf... ist swaffeln hier so gemeint wie es die allgemeine definition ist? dann sag ich mal .. kranker hund


----------



## Ogil (29. August 2011)

Lol - na wahrscheinlich gibt es dann doch noch eine andere Bedeutung 

Heute frei 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> wtf... ist swaffeln hier so gemeint wie es die allgemeine definition ist? dann sag ich mal .. kranker hund



Nein ich habe mein genital gegen die tower bridge geschlagen


----------



## Saalia (29. August 2011)

warum tut man sowas? ich bin glaub ich langsam zu alt für solche trends ^^

weiss noch nicht ob ich mich freuen oder ärgern soll...

samstag beim einkaufen nachm ausweis gefragt worden.. ich hatte im gesamten einkauf 2 bier liegen und sonst nur normale haushaltseinkäufe wie essen trinken etc..

und das mit 26... ^^

naja ihr gesichtsausdruck war jedenfalls ein 3/5 wert ^^


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2011)

ich hab dafür 20euro bekommen


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2011)

*Dramatic music and Light* It's worse then that, Jim... *full face shot* His Brain is GONE! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Freitag in 2 Wochen Enter Shikari Konzert... UNENDLICH/5
Am nächsten Tag Termin fürs Tattoo machen ... UNBESCHREIBLICH/5

Bin jetzt schon tierisch aufgeregt


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2011)

5/5: Meine Plugs sind trotz Posträuber und falscher Postleitzahl heute angekommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2011)

Aegis Technological Research Set Komplett 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

bald feierabend  2/5


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188407-bpjm-listenstreichung-and-the-winner-is/


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2011)

Autofahren  Das macht richtig Spaß  5/5

Aber bald wird es zur Routine, glaube ich, das freut mich wiederum nicht so ...


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Autofahren  Das macht richtig Spaß  5/5
> 
> Aber bald wird es zur Routine, glaube ich, das freut mich wiederum nicht so ...



Bis es Routine wird dauert es länger als du denkst ^^. Vor allem die Phase in der man es eigentlich noch nicht richtig kann aber in eine schein Routine verfällt ist am gefährlichsten, hier baut man gerne Unfälle oder zumindest fast ging mir zumindest so. 
Erfahrener Fahrer darf man sich erst nach 500000 km nennen . Die auch ich noch nicht zusammen habe ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2011)

Puuh ich bin schon so ca. 10000 km gefahren ... bisher auch noch nie angehalten worden oder einen Unfall gebaut 

Ok, die 2 Male, als ich mit dem Motorrad umgefallen bin bzw. das Haus gestreift habe, zählen nicht, da hatte ich noch keinen Führerschein und es war ja nur auf unserem Hof. 

Nur so doll anfahren/beschleunigen sollte ich nicht immer, das ist gar nicht gut für den Motor, der soll ja noch halten ... macht aber so viel Spaß ... -.- ^^


----------



## Dominau (1. September 2011)

Auf die nächste Festival-Saison
4/5


----------



## Tilbie (1. September 2011)

GameOne Plauschangriff 4/5
Die neue Schule 3/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. September 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> GameOne Plauschangriff 4/5
> Die neue Schule 3/5



Wo denn? oO Bei iTunes sehe ich garkeinen neuen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2011)

We are the Borg, lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technological distinctivness to our own... Resistance is futile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Deanne (2. September 2011)

5/5: Heute erfahren, dass der Probetag neulich doch ganz gut war und ich den Job habe. Nächste Woche kann ich den Vertrag unterschreiben. <3


----------



## schneemaus (2. September 2011)

5/5 über das vorzeitige Geburtstagsgeschenk von meiner Mutter - www.shuyao.com - bin echt begeistert, schmeckt legga


----------



## Tilbie (2. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wo denn? oO Bei iTunes sehe ich garkeinen neuen.



Falls du ihn noch nicht gefunden hast: G1.de
Ka wie schnell iTunes da is.

BTT:
5/5 Wochenende!


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. September 2011)

Mein Studienpraktikum ist echt super. Dachte zuerst, die Gerichte würden die Praktikanten nur Akten von A nach B schleppen lassen - von wegen. Jeder Richter kennt mich dort schon mit dem Namen und die Richterin, der ich unterstellt bin, ist erst Ende 20/Anfang 30 und echt super drauf. Darf vertrauliche Straf- und Zivilakten lesen und bei Verhandlungen neben der Richterin sitzen. Eigentlich schade, dass schon Wochenende ist. 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. September 2011)

Meine Freundin wurde nicht fürs Studium in Tübingen angenommen.
Einerseits find ich das sehr schade, andererseits freut mich das unheimlich, was mich noch mehr aufregt -5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. September 2011)

Aufreg Thread ist eins weiter unten


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. September 2011)

Es ist spät und ich hab was getrunken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2011)

Das Gefühl nach 5 Stunden Fussball spielen (mit Pause) bei 30° in der Sonne... geil/5


----------



## Olliruh (4. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lecker frühstück5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lecker frühstück5/5



Will auch 

B2T: In 2 Wochen ENTER MUTHAF*CKING SHIKARI LIVE SEHEN wooooopwooooooop/5


----------



## Konov (4. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> lecker frühstück5/5



Das nenn ich ein Frühstück mit Nährwertgehalt! 

@Topic
Heute Rechner auf Werkszustand gesetzt und formatiert, damit ich ihn bald bei Ebay reinsetzen kann. Hat ne Weile gedauert. Endlich geschafft 4/5
Danach geile Tour mitm MTB durch den feuchten Wald. Mit dreckigem Gesicht wieder rausgekommen. 5/5 ^^
Demnächst Laptop anschaffen. 3/5
Gleich Döner essen und Tatort schauen. Yay! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. September 2011)

Japanisch IV bestanden!! 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

neue dokusoap gefunden ^^

Vox - Schneller als die Polizei erlaubt nur am lachen atm ^^

5/5


----------



## zoizz (5. September 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Japanisch IV bestanden!! 10/5



respekt - gratzi


----------



## tear_jerker (5. September 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Japanisch IV bestanden!! 10/5



respekt


----------



## zoizz (5. September 2011)

eine weitere Woche Urlaub - das macht dann 2 volle Wochen - am Stück.
Das letzte mal wars in den 90ern oder so ^^

53/5


----------



## Deanne (5. September 2011)

5/5: Ich bin momentan richtig zufrieden. Habe einen neuen Job, viel zu tun, eine neue Frisur und bald geht die Uni wieder los.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Morgen frei 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2011)

Auf Tera .. 5/5. der Buffed-Show Beitrag ist klasse, was für eine Grafik . Das Kampfsystem gefällt mir tierisch gut, mal komplett anders als das Übliche. Hoffentlich wird das nicht zu Grind-lastig...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. September 2011)

zahnarzt sagt implantat teil 1 sieht top aus  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Auf Tera .. 5/5. der Buffed-Show Beitrag ist klasse, was für eine Grafik . Das Kampfsystem gefällt mir tierisch gut, mal komplett anders als das Übliche. Hoffentlich wird das nicht zu Grind-lastig...



Habs lange in Korea gespielt und bin unterm Strich ziemlich enttäuscht. Das Kampfsystem ist nicht wirklich eine Revolution. Da musst zwar selbst "zielen", aber die Hitboxen sind so groß, dass du immer triffst - außer du stehst grad mit dem Rücken zum Mob. Außerdem musst du auch nicht wirklich klicken, sondern nur die Maustaste gedrückt halten. Wer denkt, das ist so wie in Oblivion - leider absolut überhaupt nicht. 


Muss morgen erst um 10 ins Gericht. 4/5, weil ich den Nachmittag auch in Verhandlungen sitzen muss.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2011)

Mitm Fahrrad nach Hause gefahren und dem Regen gerade so entkommen 5/5


----------



## Manaori (6. September 2011)

Ich glaube, ich hab sowas wie ne Beziehung  unendlich/5


----------



## Saji (7. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hab sowas wie ne Beziehung  unendlich/5



Will auch... :< *trotzdem mitfreu*

Warhammer 40k Space Marine! 5/5
So ein geiles Game.


----------



## Sunyo (7. September 2011)

Heute einen Graskarpfen mit 90cm und einen Waller mit 100cm gefangen! 5/5


----------



## Konov (7. September 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hab sowas wie ne Beziehung  unendlich/5



AWESOME, viel Erfolg


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2011)

Dass der Stress durch ist und ich ein super Wochenende hatte: 5/5


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Will auch... :< *trotzdem mitfreu*



Ich will momentan lieber keine. Trotzdem Glückwunsch an Manaori.

Dafür hab ich jetzt endgültig meinen Aushilfsjob im Sack. Bei TITUS in Oberhausen, kein Kassieren, nur Kunden beraten und Ordnung schaffen. Und dazu ständig gute Mucke im Hintergrund. <3


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2011)

Wäsche gemacht, Spülmaschine fit, aufgeräumt und Bude gesaugt, Müll weggebracht und Döner essen gegangen. Nun auf meinen Alten warten damit ich mitm Hänger Mineralgemisch holen kann und anfangen den weg zum Haus wegzureißen. Eigentlich ist das kein Grund zur Freude weil meine Semesterferien aus ziemlich viel Rackerei bestehen aber mir gefällt es einfach wenn es so voran geht. 4/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Worüber ich mich freue ? Ein "Date" (oder Verabredung... aber momentan egal) am Samstag... 1000/5  Die süße Blonde von der Arbeit (ja ich weiß...), fand sie schon von Anfang an total niedlich 

Wie ich mich freue, nach einem Monat...


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

gz.!

Date mit nem Mädchen, dass ich schon lange toll finde. Sie hatte doofer Weise nen Freund. 
Heute hat sie angerufen gefragt ob wir mal was machen wollen ... Ihr Freund hat vor 2 Wochen Schluss gemacht. 

Fuck Yeah 5/5

Achja & Schule chillt 10/5


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Heute hat sie angerufen gefragt ob wir mal was machen wollen ... Ihr Freund hat vor 2 Wochen Schluss gemacht.



Pass bloß auf, dass sie dich nicht nur als Notnagel und Seelentröster benutzt. Nach schmerzhaften Trennungen neigen manche Leute zu sowas, ich persönlich finde 2 Wochen etwas früh. Besonders der Verlassene versucht gerne mal dem Ex mit neuen Dates zu zeigen, wie begehrenswert er ist und dass er auch alleine zurechtkommt. Meist auf Kosten des neuen Partners, dessen Gefühle frei von Hintergedanken sind.


----------



## Wolfmania (7. September 2011)

Beziehungen.... *hust* 

wieder Gutmann Weizen gekauft - und das in NRW ! 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf, dass sie dich nicht nur als Notnagel und Seelentröster benutzt. Nach schmerzhaften Trennungen neigen manche Leute zu sowas, ich persönlich finde 2 Wochen etwas früh.



Leck mich am Arsch ,wär mir das egal. 
Ich will ja nichts von ihr ,ich find sie nur toll & sie sieht fuckin gut aus


----------



## Deanne (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leck mich am Arsch ,wär mir das egal.
> Ich will ja nichts von ihr ,ich find sie nur toll & sie sieht fuckin gut aus



Ah, so läuft der Hase. Unter diesen Umständen: viel Spaß.


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ah, so läuft der Hase. Unter diesen Umständen: viel Spaß.



Danke :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

Ein Date mit einem Mädel das nen Freund hat ? Viel Glück mein Lieber, pass aber auf. 

Edit merkt grad, dass sie gar keinen Freund hat... xD Alles jut Olli 

B2T:

Morgen neue Graka 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Leck mich am Arsch ,wär mir das egal.
> Ich will ja nichts von ihr ,ich find sie nur toll & sie sieht fuckin gut aus



Ob sie das auch so sieht?


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ob sie das auch so sieht?



Mh,ihr Freund hat sie gerade verlassen & sie hat nach einem treffen gefragt


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2011)

Die Indiskutable Festlegung exzessiver Parameter in der interhumanitären sozialen Interaktion auf Basis eines einfachen aber doch wirksamen Axioms und die daraus resultierende verminderung jeglicher Streßelemente und dem erreichen eines Nirvana ähnlichen Zustandes in Bezug auf die eigene Interaktion 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Indiskutable Festlegung exzessiver Parameter in der interhumanitären sozialen Interaktion auf Basis eines einfachen aber doch wirksamen Axioms und die daraus resultierende verminderung jeglicher Streßelemente und dem erreichen eines Nirvana ähnlichen Zustandes in Bezug auf die eigene Interaktion 5/5



Hau auf Kacke.! 
Das kann man auch garantiert leichter formulieren  
Naja ich verstehs trotzdem.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. September 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Indiskutable Festlegung exzessiver Parameter in der interhumanitären sozialen Interaktion auf Basis eines einfachen aber doch wirksamen Axioms und die daraus resultierende verminderung jeglicher Streßelemente und dem erreichen eines Nirvana ähnlichen Zustandes in Bezug auf die eigene Interaktion 5/5



Hoffentlich halten dich jetzt auch wirklich alle für intelligent.


----------



## Saji (7. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hoffentlich halten dich jetzt auch wirklich alle für intelligent.



Nö, dafür waren zu viele Fehler drin. =)

Ich fühle mich super und weiß nicht warum! 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (7. September 2011)

Morgen zur 3.


----------



## Alux (7. September 2011)

Das ich jedesmal, wenn ich im "Was regt euch so richtig auf Thread" poste, mich etwas weniger aufreg sobald ich Reflox Avatar seh, weil der (ja ich weiß hört sich als JUnge blöd an) süß aussieht  2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2011)

HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER (/&%$%&//5


----------



## Dominau (8. September 2011)

Ne gute Freundin von mir ist gestern Abend aus Frankreich zurück.
Heute wird also gefeiert 
5/5


----------



## Deanne (8. September 2011)

Mein neuer Job besteht aus folgenden anspruchsvollen Tätigkeiten:

- Quatschen mit den Kollegen
- Essen und trinken
- Quatschen mit den Kollegen

Und obendrauf sind manche meiner Kollegen auch noch extrem schnittig, so dass ich mich eh nicht auf die Arbeit konzentrieren könnte.


----------



## Alux (8. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein neuer Job besteht aus folgenden anspruchsvollen Tätigkeiten:
> 
> - Quatschen mit den Kollegen
> - Essen und trinken
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Saji (8. September 2011)

Steams Wochenend-Deal. ^^ Need for Speed Undercover, bin am überlegen ob ichs mir kaufe. Für 5 Euro sicher ein schickes Spiel für Zwischendurch. 4/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2011)

Happy Birthday Star Trek!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/9


----------



## Konov (9. September 2011)

Am WE gutes Wetter und dann endlich wieder mitm Bike rausfahren. unbeschreiblich/5

AHHH Geschwindigkeit, ipod und Dreck, jetzt gleich in den Sattel steigen!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2011)

Meine neue Grafikkarte schnurrt wie ein süßes Kätzchen, selbst bei Bad Company 2 auf Hoch und 8x AA ...  5/5.


----------



## Haxxler (10. September 2011)

Heute frei gehabt und nachher wird gegrillt. Nur macht sich der krasse Temperaturunterschied zu gestern irgendwie bemerkbar. Kopfschmerzen inc. aber was solls. 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein neuer Job besteht aus folgenden anspruchsvollen Tätigkeiten:
> 
> - Quatschen mit den Kollegen
> - Essen und trinken
> ...



Du bist Beamtin geworden ?  *Duck*


----------



## tear_jerker (10. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Du bist Beamtin geworden ?  *Duck*




+1 internetz for you Sir


----------



## skyline930 (10. September 2011)

1000er Post, fk yeah!  5/5


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2011)

Gestern beim Umzug mit dem geliehenen Transporter lebendig angekommen zu sein ... 100/100

Es ist unglaublich, was selbsternannte Möchtegern-Verleiher so einem andrehen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Langer und toller Abend gestern.  1000000/5


Nach hause gefunden zu haben .... 5/5


----------



## Manaori (11. September 2011)

Alles aufgeräumt für den Besuch... und mein Vater war heute noch nicht da *puh* 3/5 weil mein Magen rumzickt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Sorry, hab was vergessen. 

Nächsten Freitag ENTER FUCKING SHIKARI KONZERT .... wuuuuuuuuuuu/5
Dass sie den neuen Song SNAKEPIT spielen.....1000000/5
Allgemein die Setlist....555/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. September 2011)

Kenny vs Spenny + Pizza + Coke 4/5
danach noch Spanisch lernen -1/5
=
3/5

EDIT:
Regen <3 (hoffentlich kommt noch Gewitter) 2/5


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Du bist Beamtin geworden ?  *Duck*



Dass ich auf dem besten Weg bin, das zu werden, dürftet ihr doch schon wissen. Als LA-Studentin läuft es ja darauf hinaus. Ne, ich arbeite nebenbei bei Titus, kennst du sicherlich. Lässigster Job der Welt.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

endlich wieder in einer Beziehung ) 
100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> endlich wieder in einer Beziehung )
> 100/5



Glückwunsch!!!! 

also darfst du nun öfters in die VIP.Lounge oder wat ?


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!!!
> 
> also darfst du nun öfters in die VIP.Lounge oder wat ?



Nicht nur das 
achja & danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Merke grad, das war eindeutig zweideutig...


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Merke grad, das war eindeutig zweideutig...



Ach, komm schon, dessen warst du dir doch bewusst. Haha.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, komm schon, dessen warst du dir doch bewusst. Haha.



SCHWÖÖÖÖÖRE war es nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ach, komm schon, dessen warst du dir doch bewusst. Haha.



Naja,sie hat Dauerkarten auf Schalke (in der VIP Lounge).


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja,sie hat Dauerkarten auf Schalke (in der VIP Lounge).



1. Zahnlos 04 geht gar nicht.
2. Omg, was ich wieder gedacht habe... Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## wowfighter (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine neue Grafikkarte schnurrt wie ein süßes Kätzchen, selbst bei Bad Company 2 auf Hoch und 8x AA ...  5/5.



Darf ich Fragen um welche grafikkarte es sich handelt ? 


BTT: Heute im Kino gewesen und den Film "Freunde Mit gewissen Vorzügen" geguckt.    5/5 TOP FILM!!


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

oliruh meinste nicht bei schalke ?

weil in und auf ist das selbe wortspiel wenn du jemand zurufst "ich komme" damit aber meinst das du erscheinst ^^

@deane 

nur durch google ebend 


nur solche läden haben wohl wie viva moderatinen nen alters limit bei ihren verkäufern und kunden wohl und ich bin da wohl nicht mehr deren kundenkreis ^^


@wowfighter

geforce 560 ti phantom 2gb


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Omg, was ich wieder gedacht habe... Asche auf mein Haupt.




Jaja, nicht nur die Männer nä 

@wowfighter

http://www.gainward....apro.php?id=463


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oliruh meinste nicht bei schalke ?
> 
> weil in und auf ist das selbe wortspiel wenn du jemand zurufst "ich komme" damit aber meinst das du erscheinst ^^



Nein es traditionel Arena auf Schalke. 
Es heißt auch Zechezollverein auf Essen

Verbessert mich falls es nicht stimmt aber ich meine es ist so das in Schalke eine Zeche steht ,deswegen auf.


----------



## Deanne (11. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jaja, nicht nur die Männer nä



Ich denk immer direkt an Schweinkram, ganz schlimm mit mir.

@Schalke: Ja, es heißt wirklich "Auf Schalke" und "Auf Zollverein". Wie bereits gesagt, kommt das davon, dass dort alte Zechen stehen/standen und im Bergarbeiter-Slang auch "auf die Hütte fahren" gesagt wurde.


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

für mich gibts eh nur einen Verein alle 2 Jahre und der heisst Deutschland ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2011)

Megan Fox 111111111112222333444555sieistsoooohot/5
Transformers 3/5.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2011)

Morgen die ersten 4. Stunden frei, also schwimmen gehen vor'm Unterricht 

5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen die ersten 4. Stunden frei, also schwimmen gehen vor'm Unterricht
> 
> 5/5



Will auch


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2011)

Grad 3km geschwommen 5/5
jetzt gleich zur schule ...für 3 Stunden 3/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

die schwarze schlampe in true blood ist im finale der 4ten staffel von true blood endlich gestorben 5/5

entschuldigt meine ausdrucksweise aber jeder der true blood kennt empfindet so für den serien charakter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Du Spoilersau du


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

fixt ^^

buffed hat ja leider keinen spoiler tag fürs forum ^^


----------



## Dominau (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fixt ^^
> 
> buffed hat ja leider keinen spoiler tag fürs forum ^^





Spoiler



natürlich hat es das ..


----------



## Kamsi (12. September 2011)

nicht im editor bzw der schnellantwort


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Nachprüfung in Latein erfolgreich bestanden, das erste Zeil des neuen Schuljahres ist erreicht 5/5


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nicht im editor bzw der schnellantwort




[ spoiler] [/spoiler] 
Wie wärs mit von Hand machen? 

Meine Stabschreckenjungen werden immer grösser 3/5


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2011)

5/5: Morgen wieder Arbeiten. <3


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2011)

Über die Meldung, daß die Firma Turbine es geschafft hat, nach 25 Jahren die Beschlagnahme eines der angeblichen Videonasties überhaupt aufzuheben! Der Listenstreichung, erneute FSK-Abnahme (wahrscheinlich ab16) steht nun nix mehr im Wege!

Jüngeren Zeitgenossen ist wahrscheinlich nur das wesentlich schlechtere (und blutigere) Remake "Michael Bay's Texas Chainsaw Massacre" bekannt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2011)

Supernatural !!!!! 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (13. September 2011)

grad erfahren das im november ein neues mario kart (mario kart 7) für die wii erscheint. 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. September 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> grad erfahren das im november ein neues mario kart (mario kart 7) für die wii erscheint. 5/5



Grad durch den Post meines Vorgängers erfahren, das im November ein neues Mario Kart erscheint.  2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2011)

Episches Wochenende Inc.    ... 1000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Episches Wochenende Inc. ... 1000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Deanne (13. September 2011)

5/5: Heute mit einer Freundin getroffen, die meine Laune aufgebessert und mein negatives Weltbild etwas geradegerückt hat.


----------



## tonygt (13. September 2011)

Endlich wieder schnelles Internet und noch besser ist das es das schnellste Inet ist was ich jemals hatte. 12 Ms in LOL geht ab  5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. September 2011)

Schule macht mir im Moment merkwürdigerweise richtig Spaß 4/5

EDIT: Abgesehen von Physik...das ist immernoch ätzend.


----------



## Ol@f (13. September 2011)

Mathe-Vorlesungen 3/5 
Zwar harte Übungen und teils sehr harte Vorlesung, aber dafür auch extrem interessant.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2011)

Dass Minecraft 1.8 endlich verfügbar ist: Notch/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass Minecraft 1.8 endlich verfügbar ist: Notch/5



this!!!


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2011)

Laptop ist zwar kaputt ,zum glück hab ich zwei 
 5/5


----------



## iShock (14. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> this!!!



^this  


und das ich es geschafft hab eine sticky piston treppe zu bauen ( ich bin ein opfer wenn es  zu redstone kommt ) 


4/5


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2011)

5/5: Heute mit einem Kumpel und einer Freundin, die ich über 5 Jahre nicht gesehen habe, einen schönen Tag gemacht. Und Freitag gehen wir gemeinsam feiern.


----------



## Jordin (15. September 2011)

*I.*
Mein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist endlich da!!!!!!
(Und es funzt auch einwandfrei, wenn man den %$@& Receiver auf Standby lässt -.-)

Ich liebe es und will es heiraten und ganz viele Kinder mit ihm zeugen/5
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ne neue TV-Zeitung und nen neonpinken Textmarker der funktioniert 
---------------------------------------------------------
*II.*
Die Posts aus dem 9/11-Thread 4/5
*kicher*
--------------------------------------------------------
*III.*
Altes TV-Zeitungsabo gekündigt und neues/anderes/besseres abgeschlossen 1/5
Fuck yea, bin ich fleißig, dass ist mein Tag!^^


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> *II.*
> Die Posts aus dem 9/11-Thread 4/5
> *kicher*



Beteilige dich doch  los los


----------



## Jordin (15. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Beteilige dich doch  los los



Lieber nicht. Netiquette und so


----------



## Schrottinator (15. September 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ich liebe es und will es heiraten und ganz viele Kinder mit ihm zeugen/5




Heißt das, dass man Chancen bei dir hat, wenn man sich Sky auf die Stirn tätowiert?

@Topic: Ich muss keine Parkgebühren mehr einsammeln! 5/5


----------



## Alux (15. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass man Chancen bei dir hat, wenn man sich Sky auf die Stirn tätowiert?



Müsste mal einer probieren.


----------



## Potpotom (16. September 2011)

Freeeeeeeeeeitaaaaaaaag!!!!!!1111EinsElf


5/5


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Lieber nicht. Netiquette und so



Hmm, Netiquette Diktatur inc?


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Samstag Schlag den Raab endlich mal wieder, die einzig wirklich gute Spielshow im deutschen Fernsehen mit Sympathieträger Stefan Raab. Schöner Fernsehabend vorprogrammiert 5/5
Sonntag bin ich vielleicht im Windkanal 4/5 ^^

Ausgedehnte MTB Tour über 30km gemacht, unbekannte Trails durchfahren mit viel Matsch und enger "Fahrbahn". Saugeil, fast Orgasmus beim Fahren. 5/5


----------



## Churchak (16. September 2011)

Ich freu mich das ich heut früh meinen Schweinehund überwunden hab und mir nen Blech Apfelkuchen gebacken hab so das ich mir nun gleich nen schönen Pott Kaffee durchlasse und dazu dann nen rieeeeeeeeesiges Stück Apfelkuchen zu Gemüte führ.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2011)

thihihi Morgen 257ers & Mayo3 Konzert 10/5
Sonntag auf Schalke 10/5


----------



## Wolfmania (16. September 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sonntag auf Schalke 10/5



nimm Tempo-Tücher mit wennde Schalker bist  und pfeift net immer den Neuer aus, der hat Euch letzte Saison den Axxxx gerettet !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. September 2011)

Derbysieg! 5/5


----------



## Skatero (17. September 2011)

Geburtstag (Endlich 18) und heute Abend Dubstep! 5/5


----------



## Edou (17. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> nimm Tempo-Tücher mit wennde Schalker bist  und pfeift net immer den Neuer aus, der hat Euch letzte Saison den Axxxx gerettet !



Nein, wir spielen gegen die Bayern wie gegen Köln, dann heißt es Bye Bye Bitchez Bye Bye. :> 

Er wird Neuer nicht Auspfeiffen. Ich werde es auch nicht tun (so von Zuhause aus), denn ich weiß ja, dass Ralf Fährmann besser ist. :>

Hoffenheim 3:1 Wolfsburg. 3/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. September 2011)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA!
Seit 2-3 Wochen alle meine Star Trek DVDs schauen (grad bei DS9 5.Staffel) und nun nächsten Sonntag der Star Trek Day auf ProSieben xD 5/5
Totale Überdosis!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Dortmund verliert 5/5 
Hannover gewinnt 100000/5


----------



## Raffzahl (18. September 2011)

Bald Geburtstag. 4/5 Bin dann auch mal endlich 16.


----------



## zoizz (18. September 2011)

vorläufige Hochrechnung bei der Wahl in Berlin:
andere: >9% und ich mein nicht die kleine gelbe Partei ;p


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

ENDLICH!!! Ein Minecraftserver mit SMP, factions und sogar auf deutsch mit nether und ohne irgendwelche Schnickschnackkwelten  5/5
falls noch jemand interesse hat: Mein Link


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> vorläufige Hochrechnung bei der Wahl in Berlin:
> andere: >9% und ich mein nicht die kleine gelbe Partei ;p



Ja, die Piraten... 9,1%

Ach ja, die andere komische Partei zwischen 1,8 und 2%. Wie kann die eigentlich noch mitregieren (im Bund)? Die sind einfach nur peinlich und sollten sich am besten auflösen


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

http://www.welt.de/politik/wahl/berlin-wahl/article13612038/Gigantischer-Erfolg-fuer-die-Piraten-in-Berlin.html

5/5



> Der Begriff Protestwähler bezeichnet einen Wähler, der durch seine Wahlentscheidung seinen politischen Protest
> ausdrücken will. Von anderen Wählern unterscheidet ihn der Umstand,
> dass er keinen Wechsel, sondern ein Umdenken zu erzielen beabsichtigt;
> da er somit davon abhängig ist, was als Protest gewertet und wie viel
> ...



vieleicht weckt das die politiker endlich mal


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, die Piraten... 9,1%
> 
> Ach ja, die andere komische Partei zwischen 1,8 und 2%. Wie kann die eigentlich noch mitregieren (im Bund)? Die sind einfach nur peinlich und sollten sich am besten auflösen



wenn sie doch nur nicht dieses bedingungslose grundeinkommen im programm hätten, nichts desto trotz freu ich mich das sie im parlament sind


----------



## win3ermute (18. September 2011)

FDP: 1,8 %


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.welt.de/politik/wahl/berlin-wahl/article13612038/Gigantischer-Erfolg-fuer-die-Piraten-in-Berlin.html



Der Artikel ist ja sowas von miserabel. Welchen FDP-Wähler haben sie denn da schreiben lassen?


----------



## zoizz (18. September 2011)

Ich bevorzuge den werten Protestwähler weit vor dem faulen gar-nicht-Wähler.

Geht wählen. Immer. Egal was, aber geht bitte 

Und ich denke, es ist jedem bewusst, dass die Piraten noch Lichtjahre davon entfertn sind, zu regieren. Dennoch glauben immerhin über 9% der Berliner, ein kleines Aufpassergrüppchen gehört einfach ins Abgeordnetenhaus. Und das gefällt mir.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist ja sowas von miserabel. Welchen FDP-Wähler haben sie denn da schreiben lassen?



die welt gehört zum springer verlag und als solches sollte man besser keine differenzierten politischen artikel dort erwarten 
die kommentare dort sind auch sehr bezeichnend. warum glaubt jeder das eine partei jedes themenspektrum abdecken muss? man sieht ja was dann passiert, überall politische lösungen aber keine fachlichen. da ist mit die pp doch lieber denn auf den gebiet wo sie ein programm haben, ahben sie auch ahnung


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. September 2011)

Die Piraten sind für mich inzwischen eher eine liberale Alternative als die Gurkentruppe FDP.

Und zu dem Welt-"Artikel" kann ich nur sagen: Die Partei hat sich programmatisch schon sehr viel weiter entwickelt als das noch vor ein paar Jahren der Fall war. Mit politischem Erfolg wird das in der Zukunft hoffentlich noch weiter zunehmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. September 2011)

Die nicht mehr "FDP" (fast 3 Prozent) mutierte zur "FZP" (Fast 2 Prozent) nach ARD Schönenborn hat die FDP nun erhebliche Schwierigkeiten die 2% zu erreichen.

 Ich denke, damit ist die FDP fair bewertet. Vielleicht wird das ja dazu führen, dass die FDP mal beginnt, darüber nachzudenken, was sie den Menschen angetan hat.

Die Linkspartei hat verloren, aber nur 2%. Finde ich fair. Die Linken halte ich in Berlin so wie die Piraten jetzt für eine starke Oppositionspartei, aber bitte nicht Regierung. SPD hat verloren, Grüne profitieren immer noch von temporären Statuseffekten. Warum die CDU aber gewonnen hat, ist mir unerklärlich. 

Wahlbeteiligung nicht mal 60%. Da muss man die Frage stellen: Gehen die Menschen nicht mehr wählen, weil ihnen die Demokratie nichts mehr bedeutet oder fühlen sie sich einfach von niemandem vertreten?
Der erste Kommentar der Union zum Wahlergebnis ist lauter Jubel ... nicht weil sie die Wahl gewonnen haben, nicht weil sie mitregieren - nein, sie jubeln über lächerliche zwei Prozent, die sie vermutlich von der FDP bekommen haben, sie jubeln über die leichte Wahlverluste der regierenden Parteien und sie jubeln darüber, dass die Grünen eines ihrer überhöhten und längst revidierten Wahlziele nicht erreicht haben, obwohl sie nun Teil der Regierung werden?
Was für eine Demokratie haben wir, wenn eine Partei trotz Wahlniederlage darüber jubelt, dass andere nicht alle Wahlziele nicht erreicht haben?
Seit vielen Jahren ist zu beobachten, dass bei Wahlen niemand mehr verliert. Immer finden alle irgendwas, worüber sie sich freuen können, worin sie sich bestätigt sehen, warum sie mit ihrem Kurs unbeirrt fortfahren müssen.
Der Wähler hat, auch wenn er wählen geht, heute keinerlei Einfluss mehr auf die Politik. Er entscheidet vielleicht darüber, wer auf den Regierungsstühlen platz nimmt, aber darauf, wie regiert wird, hat er keinerlei Einfluss. Und dank Koalitionsnotwendigkeiten und Krisenmanagement gibt es nicht einmal mehr Wahlversprechen, die eingelöst werden müssen.


----------



## zoizz (18. September 2011)

In einem Interview ließ ein CDU-Mitglied (fragt mich nicht wers war, ich glaub der Henkel selbst war es) verlauten:
"Wir freuen uns, dass wir eins unserer Ziele erreicht haben, und das ist Rot-Rot zu beenden. Die Wähler haben Rot-Rot abgewählt, und das können wir uns auf die Fahnen schreiben." -nicht O-Ton-


----------



## tonygt (18. September 2011)

Politische Disskusionen auch noch im falschen Thread Shame on you ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

Dann wird aber auch über Pony geredet... ^^
Barcas 8:0 5/5


----------



## tonygt (18. September 2011)

So siehts aus, warum zur Hölle ist der Pokemon Thread eigentlich immer noch hier?

2te Staffel von FIM ist total genial 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2011)

257ers 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2011)

morgen kommt SSSNAKEPIT raus mit Video... unendlichtausendmaldrölfzighundertmillionenund1/5 *____*


----------



## Kamsi (18. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wahlbeteiligung nicht mal 60%. Da muss man die Frage stellen: Gehen die Menschen nicht mehr wählen, weil ihnen die Demokratie nichts mehr bedeutet oder fühlen sie sich einfach von niemandem vertreten?



vertrauensverlust der wähler in die partei über die jahre hinweg und langsamer aber stetiger verlust des glaubens an die demokratie weil wo andere länder volksabstimmungen machten die partien alleine entscheideten und wenn es mal volksentscheide gab dann wurde sie ignoriert bzw verhöhnt.


stuttgart 21 und andere demos sind nur der anfang - wenn die partei nicht was ändern dann endet das irgendwan böse


gerade gesehen

in mecklenburg vorpommern gabs nur 40% der leute die zur wahl gingen und bei den hat die npd sitze im landtag behalten

http://www.welt.de/politik/article13612408/NPD-behaelt-fuenf-Sitze-im-Landtag.html


ob protestwahl oder frustwahl ka


----------



## BlizzLord (18. September 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge den werten Protestwähler weit vor dem faulen gar-nicht-Wähler.
> 
> Geht wählen. Immer. Egal was, aber geht bitte
> 
> Und ich denke, es ist jedem bewusst, dass die Piraten noch Lichtjahre davon entfertn sind, zu regieren. Dennoch glauben immerhin über 9% der Berliner, ein kleines Aufpassergrüppchen gehört einfach ins Abgeordnetenhaus. Und das gefällt mir.



Warum soll ich wählen?
Es ändert nichts scheisse bleibt scheisse. O.O

Also wozu hinrennen und irgendwo ein kreuz machen pff...
Da kann ich meine Zeit effektiver nutzen.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

du könntest protestwählen - dadurch kamen die piraten auf ihre % ^^


----------



## Konov (19. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Warum soll ich wählen?
> Es ändert nichts scheisse bleibt scheisse. O.O
> 
> Also wozu hinrennen und irgendwo ein kreuz machen pff...
> Da kann ich meine Zeit effektiver nutzen.



Das Argument was viele hier bringen ist, dass so ja jeder denken könnte.
Und dann würde keiner mehr wählen und die NPD käme wohl an die Macht irgendwann. ^^

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das Argument wirklich in sich schlüssig ist, aber ich wähle auch nur dann, wenn ich wirklich irgendeine persönliche Motivation dazu verspüre.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

Nu geht das hier mit der politischen Diskussion weiter ? xD Ich werde euch ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE melden .

B2T:

Heute im Haus bleiben... 1/5, weil krank -.-


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Talk like a pirate day
5/5


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

nicht ein bissel viel aufwand nur weil blizzard heute piraten tag in wow macht ?


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nicht ein bissel viel aufwand nur weil blizzard heute piraten tag in wow macht ?



Aufwand wäre es, wenn es nicht das gleiche Script wäre, was schon seit 3 Jahren in der mybuffed-Shoutbox zum Einsatz kommt.
Wie kommst du auf Blizzard? Das ist ein "Internationaler Tag", den es bereits seit 1995 gibt.


----------



## tonygt (19. September 2011)

Omfg für manche Leute gibt Blizzard wohl vor was für Jahreszeiten und Feiertage sind


----------



## Saalia (19. September 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aufwand wäre es, wenn es nicht das gleiche Script wäre, was schon seit 3 Jahren in der mybuffed-Shoutbox zum Einsatz kommt.
> Wie kommst du auf Blizzard? Das ist ein "Internationaler Tag", den es bereits seit 1995 gibt.



und nach dem gestrigen wahlergebnis sogar noch mit ner gewissen ironie behaftet 

ich freu mich über nur noch 4,5 Tage arbeiten bis zum Urlaub :-)


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

kannte bis jetzt nur den piraten tag in wow wusste nicht das es da nen amerikanischen feiertag zu gab ^^

und da buffed spieleforum ist dachte ich da eher ans wow event anstatt das buffed den politik erfolg der piratenpartei feiert ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> anstatt das buffed den politik erfolg der piratenpartei feiert ^^



Hier wird nix politisches abgehandelt oder gefeiert. Es geht nur um den Piratentag und ja den eigentlichen Ursprung für die Topic-Verwurstung hatte aber tatsächlich mal WoW. Ich fand das Ingame-Addon Pirate-Speak damals so unterhaltsam, dass ich das auch für die Shoutbox haben wollte und hab ein Plugin dafür gebastelt, dass aber auch wunderbar im Forum funktioniert ohne Aufwand.


----------



## Kamsi (19. September 2011)

weihnachtsgebäck und morgen gibts bei saturn fight club bluray für 5 euro 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2011)

gleich neuer Enter Shikari Song....... unendlich/5. Danach werde ich wohl erstmal ne halbste Stunde geflashed aufm Boden liegen, bis um 9 Uhr das Video auf YT zu sehen ist. .___.


----------



## iShock (19. September 2011)

oh nice wusst ich gar nich Sh1k4ri  da gibs gleich mal ne 5/5 DD



3/5 weil meine internetverbindung im arsch ist - und nicht der PC    xD


nach einmaligen anhören wird meine Wertung auf Nyan Cat-tastisch/5 erhöht O_O


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Was gibt es schöneres als bei Sonnenschein und 9 Grad draußen mit ner dampfenden Tasse Kaffee und Frühstück vor dem Rechner zu sitzen und glücklich zu sein? ^^ 5/5
Möge der Tag über uns hereinbrechen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was gibt es schöneres als bei Sonnenschein und 9 Grad draußen mit ner dampfenden Tasse *Kaffee* (*Kakao*) und Frühstück vor dem Rechner zu sitzen und glücklich zu sein? ^^ 5/5
> Möge der Tag über uns hereinbrechen!



this. 

Jetzt noch Schnee und alles ist perfekt.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> this.
> 
> Jetzt noch Schnee und alles ist perfekt.



Der wird auch noch kommen, warts mal ab!


----------



## Jordin (20. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> this.
> 
> Jetzt noch Schnee und alles ist perfekt.





Konov schrieb:


> Der wird auch noch kommen, warts mal ab!



Schön wär's. 
Dann wäre der Lichtschlauch aufm Balkon nicht so peinlich - hey, der wirft ein bezauberndes indirektes Licht!


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Schön wär's.
> Dann wäre der Lichtschlauch aufm Balkon nicht so peinlich - hey, der wirft ein bezauberndes indirektes Licht!



Weihnachtsschmuck den du das ganze Jahr über nicht abgehängt hast? ^^
Ist doch witzig


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2011)

Morgen mach ich endlich meinen Tattoo-Termin. Yay! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Morgen *Nächste Woche* mach ich endlich meinen Tattoo-Termin. Yay! <3



/fix'd and sign


----------



## Deathstyle (20. September 2011)

Ich fange an tumblr zu verstehen 3/5!


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2011)

Gestern Nacht die Dominion Beta gespielt und es macht so laune schade das es noch ein wenig dauert bis es offizell rauskommt 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

5-jähriger bewirbt sich bei polizei

sowas putziges lässt das herz etwas höher schlagen  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich fange an tumblr zu verstehen 3/5!


----------



## tear_jerker (22. September 2011)

Beercules !!! 4/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. September 2011)

dieses kribbeln im bauch das man nie mehr vergisst^^ viel/5


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2011)

Der "Was regt euch so richtig auf" - Thread: sehr oft jammern auf hohem Niveau, man geht es uns gut 

2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. September 2011)

League of Legends Dominion!


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> League of Legends Dominion!



^this und schon 10 Wins


----------



## Edou (23. September 2011)

Schon ne Woche gesund zu Leben. Nur Obst und Gemüse, kein Fleisch oder derartiges. 5/5
Schon 8Kilo abgenommen dadurch 5/5 *Operation abnehmen hat begonnen* :-)


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Schon ne Woche gesund zu Leben. Nur Obst und Gemüse, kein Fleisch oder derartiges. 5/5
> Schon 8Kilo abgenommen dadurch 5/5 *Operation abnehmen hat begonnen* :-)



Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du in einer Woche 8 Kilo abgenommen hast? Das finde ich ziemlich krass, gesund ist normalerweise etwa 1 Kilo pro Woche.


----------



## BlizzLord (23. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Schon ne Woche gesund zu Leben. Nur Obst und Gemüse, kein Fleisch oder derartiges. 5/5
> Schon 8Kilo abgenommen dadurch 5/5 *Operation abnehmen hat begonnen* :-)



Das Leute immernoch von ausgehen das Fleisch auto. ungesund ist. :X
Und abnehmen ist kein Sport da gehts nicht drum schnell zu sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das Leute immernoch von ausgehen das Fleisch auto. ungesund ist. :X
> Und abnehmen ist kein Sport da gehts nicht drum schnell zu sein.



Dis^

Fleisch ist genau so wichtig wie Gemüse und Obst. Man muss nur wissen, welches man isst und in welchen Mengen.


----------



## Saalia (23. September 2011)

Nicht einmal mehr 6 stunden bis zum wohlverdienten urlaub


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fleisch ist genau so wichtig wie Gemüse und Obst. Man muss nur wissen, welches man isst und in welchen Mengen.



Und besonders Männer verzichten ja ganz gerne auf Obst und Gemüse und ernähren sich nur von Schnitzel, Döner und Fastfood-Müll...


----------



## Haxxler (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und besonders Männer verzichten ja ganz gerne auf Obst und Gemüse und ernähren sich nur von Schnitzel, Döner und Fastfood-Müll...



Muss man zum Döner halt 'n Obstler trinken ^^



btt: Freitag! 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. September 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> League of Legends Dominion!



Wie?wo?was?

Beta?


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du in einer Woche 8 Kilo abgenommen hast? Das finde ich ziemlich krass, gesund ist normalerweise etwa 1 Kilo pro Woche.



Naja finde 8kg geht noch, ich hab auch eine Zeit lang bis zu 4 Kilo abgenommen an nur 2 bis 3 Tagen.
Das ging vorallem dann wenn man viel läuft, kombiniert mit gutem Stoffwechsel und nur wenig essen. Obs so sinnvoll war, weiß ich nicht  ist auch schon länger her bei mir.

Zum Thema Döner: Ist eigentlich eine sinnvolle Kombination aus ein bißchen Grünzeug, Fleisch und Brot.
Allerdings sollte man es auch nicht jeden Tag essen, der Fettanteil ist schließlich auch da.

@Topic
Wochenende! 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und besonders Männer verzichten ja ganz gerne auf Obst und Gemüse und ernähren sich nur von Schnitzel, Döner und Fastfood-Müll...



Wenn du das so verallgemeinern willst, ja.


----------



## orkman (23. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Wie?wo?was?
> 
> Beta?



ja und nein ... LOL aktiviert ab und zu dominion und dann kann mans spielen und bekommt auch die punkte dafuer ... nur ist es eben noch net dauerhaft ... einfach einloggen und beten dass es aktiv ist ... ich mag dominion nicht besonders da es wirklich auf teamplay ankommt und man als rnd gruppe derbst misshandelt werden kann wenn man pech hat ...


----------



## Fauzi (23. September 2011)

Morgen in den Urlaub fahren Unendlich/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. September 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das von den 8kg in einer Woche der großteil schlichtweg Wasser ist, das verloren geht...

Halsschmerzen weg, zwar noch die linke Seite an einer Stelle leicht angeschwollen aber keine Schmerzen mehr 4/5


----------



## tear_jerker (23. September 2011)

es geht doch schneller als lichtgeschwindigkeit, unendliche Weiten.....ICH KOMME!!! 5/5


----------



## Edou (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass du in einer Woche 8 Kilo abgenommen hast? Das finde ich ziemlich krass, gesund ist normalerweise etwa 1 Kilo pro Woche.


Nein, nein, über mehrere Wochen schon , aber seit gut 1, 1 1/2 wochen ess ich zudem auch nurnoch Obst/Gemûse(Natürlich auch mal Brot mit z.b. Tomaten drauf, oder Käse.) War etwas falsch ausgedrückt, hab schon seit längerer Zeit die Ernährung umgestellt (Sprich:Viel Bewegung, viel Obst und Wasser und keine Süßigkeite.) Jetzt zurzeit aber auch keine Lust auf Fleisch und Esse stattdessen dann nen Apfel oder so. 
:s
Nochmal nachbessern :s : Mit Operation abnehmen war zudem eher gemeint, dass ich vorher nicht drauf geachtet habe und nun nur noch mehr Motiviert bin.
Und zur Fleisch diskussion: Fleisch ist auch "Wichtig" aber zurzeit ziehts mich nicht hin. Wenn ich wieder lust drauf habe mach ichs wie noxh vor 3 Wochen z.b. nicht zu viel, und gesund zubeeitet mit Gemüse und so.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. September 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ja und nein ... LOL aktiviert ab und zu dominion und dann kann mans spielen und bekommt auch die punkte dafuer ... nur ist es eben noch net dauerhaft ... einfach einloggen und beten dass es aktiv ist ... ich mag dominion nicht besonders da es wirklich auf teamplay ankommt und man als rnd gruppe derbst misshandelt werden kann wenn man pech hat ...



Ah, merci!

Dann hoffe ich mal, das ich auch irgendwann mal auf diesen glücklichen Zufall treffe


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und besonders Männer verzichten ja ganz gerne auf Obst und Gemüse und ernähren sich nur von Schnitzel, Döner und Fastfood-Müll...



Solche Verallgemeinerungen kennt man ja von dir gar nicht. 
Aber ein Mann, der nur Fleisch ist, lebt immer noch gesünder als eine Frau, die nur einen halben Liter am Tag trinkt. Praktisch ohne Wasser zu leben, scheint ja bei Frauen Volkssport #1 zu sein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Als Vegetarier sieht man die Dinge vielleicht ein wenig anders.  Jedenfalls ist Fleisch nicht böse und nicht ungesund. Ich esse zwar nur am Wochenende Fleisch (arbeite in einer Schule und da gibt es zu Mittag nur vegetarisch), genieße es dann aber richtig, auch mal ein Wiener Schnitzel oder evtl. nen Döner (was aber eher selten vorkommt) zu essen. Pommes geht dann auch klar.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Bike geputzt, alles blitzt und blinkt 5/5

Um 17 Uhr noch Politik Unterricht und danach direkt Billard zocken 4/5

Morgen HOFFENTLICH gutes Wetter und fette Biketour machen 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

würde gerne öfters fleisch essen aber gutes fleisch ist zu teuer um es täglich zu essen ^^ 

aber es gibt auch leckeres gemüse, obst kartoffeln und nudeln und reis ^^


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2011)

5/5: Mein Leben ist momentan verdammt super. Ich hab einen lässigen Job mit feschen Kollegen, verdiene gutes Geld und bin die ganze Woche über mit Freunden unterwegs. Party, rumchillen, mit Freundinnen im Bett Serien gucken, Wein trinken, Shopping... <3


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. September 2011)

*DOMINION-TESTPHASE AB 18:00 4/5 *


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Endlich wieder was schmecken können 4/5. 
Bald ne krasse Palette an Konzerten (Blessthefall,CASPER!!!!, ADTR,ABR,Suicide Silence, Emmure,Vanna, Deez Nutz, Miss May I... und mehr) 19/5


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> *DOMINION-TESTPHASE AB 18:00 4/5 *



^this nur noch 15 min 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Suicide Silence, Deez Nutz..


Nice


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nice



Muss ich mir beide nochmal anhören, kenne ich kaum (bis auf SS 1-2 Songs)


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2011)

Dass ich glaube, nen Sport gefunden zu haben, der mich wirklich begeistern könnte 5/5
Dass die nächste Mannschaft allerdings in Frankfurt ist -1/5
Dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, was mein Vater dazu sagen würde (abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass ihm die Sportart an sich sehr zusagen würde, hätte ich ja höhere Spritkosten wenn ich zum Training fahren würde und auch Kosten für das Basic-Equipment.. kann ich mir momentan halt nit leisten -.-) -2/5

Bleibt also insgesamt nur ein 2/5


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Einen Weg gefunden zu haben, dem zu frönen, was ich bin, unabhängig davon, wieviele unendliche Hindernisse ich überwinden muss. Juhuu 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. September 2011)

Ich muss zugeben ich war skeptisch aber Dominion rockt ordentlich 4/5


----------



## win3ermute (24. September 2011)

Wenn erst ein Freund im Skype einpennt, er beim Telefon-Anruf dann im Skype laut "TELEFON" brüllt und einem dann freudig mitteilt, daß er durch die Google-Suchanfrage "Katee Sackhoff beaten up" dann folgendes Bild gefunden hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Das ist zwar nich' ganz, was ich will, aber das kommt der Sache schon ziemlich nahe!" und "So ein paar mehr Farben stehen der gut!"

Ich schrei mich gerade sowas von wech ^^

Edit: "Bei der hab ich das mit der Fresse-dick halt am ästhetischsten gesehen! Wir sollten mal einen Contest abhalten!"

[08:25:24] Jodo: Das is alles nur Machine gun Murdoch und des Maladen Schuld!


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Die totale Erleuchtung 5/5 ^^


----------



## Silenzz (24. September 2011)

Die neue Supernatural-Folge <3 10000/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. September 2011)

Endlich ein Release-Datum 5/5


----------



## tonygt (24. September 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Endlich ein Release-Datum 5/5



Für ?


----------



## Kamsi (24. September 2011)

sw:tor denk ich mal ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. September 2011)

So ist es


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass ich glaube, nen Sport gefunden zu haben, der mich wirklich begeistern könnte 5/5
> Dass die nächste Mannschaft allerdings in Frankfurt ist -1/5
> Dass ich mir nicht sicher bin, was mein Vater dazu sagen würde (abgesehen davon, dass ich bezweifle, dass ihm die Sportart an sich sehr zusagen würde, hätte ich ja höhere Spritkosten wenn ich zum Training fahren würde und auch Kosten für das Basic-Equipment.. kann ich mir momentan halt nit leisten -.-) -2/5
> 
> Bleibt also insgesamt nur ein 2/5



Jetzt interessiert es mich doch sehr: Welcher Sport ist es denn?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. September 2011)

Thaiboxen


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. September 2011)

Hat sie doch gesagt, Roller Derby. 

Mein Ding wärs nicht. Mir reicht Capoeira und Fußball, das ist genug. Gelegentlich noch Reiten und Hundefrisbee.


----------



## MrBlaki (24. September 2011)

SW:TOR kommt am 22.12.2011 raus


----------



## tear_jerker (24. September 2011)

Den neuen Alistar skin umsonst bekommen 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (24. September 2011)

Nur noch 6,5 GB bei einer Downloadrate von 100 kb/s , bis ich wieder mal ne Runde WoW spielen kann, hab grad voll Lust drauf 

Achso..weiß einer wie lange das ca. dauert?..^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. September 2011)

100 kb/s macht ca. 350 MB/h. Somit dürften das knappe 18h sein. Wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## Saji (24. September 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Nur noch 6,5 GB bei einer Downloadrate von 100 kb/s , bis ich wieder mal ne Runde WoW spielen kann, hab grad voll Lust drauf
> 
> Achso..weiß einer wie lange das ca. dauert?..^^



6,5GB = 6 815 744 Kilobyte
---
6 815 744 Kilobyte : 100Kilobyte/Sekunde = 68157,44 Sekunden


68157,44 Sekunden : 60 Sekunden = 1135,96 [Minuten]


1135,96 Minuten : 60 Minuten = 18,93 [Stunden]
---
Bitte sehr! 




@ Topic: Diese kleinen weißen Schwämme namens Schmutzradierer. Lassen sogar meinen xBox360 Controller im neuen Glanz erstrahlen.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2011)

Die Backfrische von Wagner. Boah was habe ich diese Pizza jetzt gebraucht. 5/5




Edit:

Die neuen Stromberg Folgen ab dem 08.11.11. - 1000/5


----------



## tear_jerker (24. September 2011)

neue strombergfolgen? oO hell yes 
fehlt nur noch nee neue staffel pastewka und ich schließ den fernseher wieder ans kabel an


----------



## zoizz (24. September 2011)

Stromberg? 
i like! i like! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw 4/5 - heute erste Studiumstag überstanden, Kopf voll aber irgendwie zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Die neuen Stromberg Folgen ab dem 08.11.11. - 1000/5



OMG RLY? Geil!


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

grad von ner Fete heimgekommen, war echt geil 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> grad von ner Fete heimgekommen, war echt geil 10/5



So früh ?


----------



## Meriane (24. September 2011)

Heute nach Aachen umgezogen, Studium kann dann bald beginnen^^
Die Studentenverbindung in der ich bin ist echt super


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So früh ?



hat ja schon um 10:00 begonnen


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. September 2011)

Meriane schrieb:


> Heute nach Aachen umgezogen, Studium kann dann bald beginnen^^
> Die Studentenverbindung in der ich bin ist echt super



Bitte keine Burschenschaft. Das sind alles Verrückte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. September 2011)

Obergeiler Fifa-Abend 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2011)

Meine Sido unplugged wiedergefunden 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Jetzt interessiert es mich doch sehr: Welcher Sport ist es denn?



Wie Ceiwyn schon verraten hat - Roller Derby x)

Und BTT:
Dass Vaddern mich heute zum Derby Lautern gegen Zürich am 2.12. eingeladen hat, weil er auch glaubt, dass das DER Sport für mich is  5/5 x)


----------



## Meriane (25. September 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bitte keine Burschenschaft. Das sind alles Verrückte.



Wieso? hast du erfahrung?

nee, ist aber keine Burschenschaft, die haben bei uns sogar Hausverbot 
Hier ist wohl eine Burschenschaft die wohl wirklich rechts ist^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. September 2011)

Rostock - Karlsruhe am PC 5/5

Ich tippe auf 2:3 (dann krieg ich bei betandwin 250 Euro für 1 Euro Einsatz ^^).


----------



## Deathstyle (25. September 2011)

Ich hab maln Angebot von einer Burschenschaft bekommen, da hät ich dann in Hamburg zu echt geilen Preisen wohnen und studieren dürfen. Aber wer sich mal mit dem Scheiß beschäftigt hat kann sich dann schnell denken wieso ich darauf garnicht erst geantwortet habe.. ;D


F1 3/5


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie Ceiwyn schon verraten hat - Roller Derby x)



Geiler Scheiss, würde ich auch glatt machen. Problem: ich kann mich auf Rollschuhen keine 5 Meter bewegen. -____-


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Geiler Scheiss, würde ich auch glatt machen. Problem: ich kann mich auf Rollschuhen keine 5 Meter bewegen. -____-



Macht nix. Ich auch nich. Lernt man. Hab mit einer gesprochen, die bis vor nem Dreivierteljahr auch NICHTS konnte auf Rollschuhen und mittlerweile in ner Mannschaft fährt x)


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Macht nix. Ich auch nich. Lernt man. Hab mit einer gesprochen, die bis vor nem Dreivierteljahr auch NICHTS konnte auf Rollschuhen und mittlerweile in ner Mannschaft fährt x)



Haha, wie gut ist das denn? Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es sowas in der Nähe von Duisburg auch gibt? Also Düsseldorf, Essen, die Richtung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Haha, wie gut ist das denn? Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es sowas in der Nähe von Duisburg auch gibt? Also Düsseldorf, Essen, die Richtung.



Jop, die gibt's - die Devil Dolls Essen bzw. die Ruhrpott Roller Girls ^^ In Köln gibt's auch noch die Graveyard Queens und in Wuppertal die Pirate Brides, aber ich schätz mal, Essen liegt da am nächsten ^^


----------



## Kamsi (25. September 2011)

wieso muss ich bei den namen eher an gangs denken als an vereinen ^^


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jop, die gibt's - die Devil Dolls Essen bzw. die Ruhrpott Roller Girls ^^ In Köln gibt's auch noch die Graveyard Queens und in Wuppertal die Pirate Brides, aber ich schätz mal, Essen liegt da am nächsten ^^



Danke für die Infos, das klingt ja schon mal ganz interessant. Vielleicht guck ich mir das mal an, vorher sollte ich aber zumindest lernen, auf den Rollschuhen nicht sofort wieder hinzufallen.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wieso muss ich bei den namen eher an gangs denken als an vereinen ^^



wenn ich da an Psych denke dann sind es auch manchmal welche^^ zumal im dem sport nicht grad zimperlich mit dem gegner umgegangen wird, von daher passen sone kräftigen namen zu den mädels


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wieso muss ich bei den namen eher an gangs denken als an vereinen ^^



Eventuell, weil es beabsichtigt ist. Genau wie die Derby Names sind die Vereinsnamen auch meistens etwas... Nun ja... Aggressiv gehalten 



Deanne schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, das klingt ja schon mal ganz interessant. Vielleicht guck ich mir das mal an, vorher sollte ich aber zumindest lernen, auf den Rollschuhen nicht sofort wieder hinzufallen.



Gerne. Und ja, das mach ich auch so. Erstmal halbwegs sicher rumfahren, den Rest lern ich dann auch noch x)


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Grad über 30km Highspeeeeeed durch den Wald, yea  5/5 absoluter Knaller bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jop, die gibt's - die Devil Dolls Essen bzw. die Ruhrpott Roller Girls ^^ In Köln gibt's auch noch die Graveyard Queens und in Wuppertal die Pirate Brides, aber ich schätz mal, Essen liegt da am nächsten ^^



Ich glaub ich muss meinen Geist einer neuen Sportart öffnen...
Aber eins ist sicher... das Double-U Upper Valley geht immer vor!


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2011)

Dominion 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2011)

Noch ein Link für die Interessierten... Fiel mir grad ein, dass ich das mal hier posten könnte:

Derby News Network - Rocky Mountain at San Diego - super sehenswerter Bout, allerdings banked track. Gibt aber auch noch einige andere Videos, auch Bouts von Männermannschaften, falls sich das jemand ansehen möchte x) Einfach mal im Bout Archive suchen ^^ Bin über die FB-Seite der Graveyard Queens drauf gestoßen und find die Seite echt klasse ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (26. September 2011)

Geburtstag!  5/5 


Morgen um 5 aufstehn 0/5


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Geburtstag!  5/5
> 
> 
> Morgen um 5 aufstehn 0/5



Happy Börsday!


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. September 2011)

In drei Tagen kommt Fifa 12 raus!

5/5


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2011)

War neulich in nem Buchladen, um mir "The Bro Code" oder "The Playbook" zu holen. Normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so, aber ich ging dann zum Verkäufer und meinte "Entschuldigung, haben Sie das Buch 'The Bro Code' nicht? Ich habe bei 'Religion' nachgeschaut und konnts nirgends finden. Es ging zuerst nen Moment, dann hat ers geschnallt 
Barney Stinson / 5


----------



## tear_jerker (26. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> War neulich in nem Buchladen, um mir "The Bro Code" oder "The Playbook" zu holen. Normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so, aber ich ging dann zum Verkäufer und meinte "Entschuldigung, haben Sie das Buch 'The Bro Code' nicht? Ich habe bei 'Religion' nachgeschaut und konnts nirgends finden. Es ging zuerst nen Moment, dann hat ers geschnallt
> Barney Stinson / 5



das ist legend...wait for it.....dary!! wirklich geil davatar +1 interwebz for you 

edit: grad meine kurse fürs wintersemester belegt und es sind nur 5 stück fuck yeah 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. September 2011)

Mal wieder ein nettes LoL-Match gehabt: 17-0-7 

5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. September 2011)

Das STOR am 22.12.2011 erscheint laut amazon wuhu fettes weihnachten 666/5
tja und sosnt alles perfect ^^


----------



## Skatero (26. September 2011)

Läuft momentan alles richtig gut und am Freitag gehe ich mit zwei Kollegen nach Spanien 100/5


----------



## Legendary (27. September 2011)

Dass ich schon seit Wochen kein WoW mehr spiele und mal Zeit hab für andere interessantere Dinge...aber wollen wir ehrlich sein, wen madet ein Spiel nach 4 Jahren nicht an? 5/5


----------



## Konov (27. September 2011)

Dass meine Krankenkasse mir Beiträge für die letzten 5 Monate zurückzahlt, die ich zuviel bezahlt hab. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Vorhin ne alte Freundin aus der Grundschulzeit wieder getroffen ... 5/5. Sie sah wirklich hammer gut aus, irgendwann hat sie mir dann erzählt, dass sie schon ein Kind hat. War ich erstmal sprachlos... mit 19 (gut gibt auch jüngere Mütter).


----------



## Alux (27. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Vorhin ne alte Freundin aus der Grundschulzeit wieder getroffen ... 5/5. Sie sah wirklich hammer gut aus, irgendwann hat sie mir dann erzählt, dass sie schon ein Kind hat. War ich erstmal sprachlos... mit 19 (gut gibt auch jüngere Mütter).



Wir haben auch eine 19 Jährige in der Klasse, die hat vorgestern ihr erstes Kind bekommen. Es kotzt mich dann immer wieder an wenn Leute sagen wie schlimm es wäre so mit ka unter 21 schon ein Kind. Ich meine die Entscheidung ist jeder jungen Frau selbst überlassen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2011)

Ja... aber wenn man selbst noch kein eigenes Leben hat und den Eltern noch aus der Tasche lebt... ist das eine der denkbar idiotischsten Entscheidungen die man treffen kann und tut weder einem selbst gut, noch seiner näheren Umgebung und schon garnicht dem Kind...
Ein Kind ist kein verdammtes Spielzeug oder Vorzeigeobjekt, dass man kurz dafür benutzen kann sein mickriges Selbstwertgefühl aufzubessern...

Aber offenbar lässt es sich durch ALG + Kindergeld irgendwie recht gut leben, was denen wohl rechtfertigung genug scheint...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

So meinte ich das auch garnicht. Es gibt Eltern, die sind mit 20 Jahren reifer als manche mit 40. Nur hat es mich bei ihr gewundert bzw auch ein wenig schockiert, da ihr Freund sie sitzen gelassen hat.


----------



## Terrascream (27. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So meinte ich das auch garnicht. Es gibt Eltern, die sind mit 20 Jahren reifer als manche mit 40. Nur hat es mich bei ihr gewundert bzw auch ein wenig schockiert, da ihr Freund sie sitzen gelassen hat.



THIS !

Das ist doch in der Regel bei Teenimamas so.

Ich persönlich finde unter 21 ist man aufjedenfall noch zu jung. "Reife" hin oder her.


----------



## Königmarcus (27. September 2011)

um mal wieder aufs Thema zurückzukommen:

Freue mich, dass es endlich einen offiziellen Release-Termin für SWToR gibt.	&#8734;/5


----------



## orkman (27. September 2011)

grad nen bild von mir und ner freundin auf fb gesehen ... das bild wurde auf ner party gemacht an die ich mich net mal mehr erinnern kann xD das einzige und letzte mal wo mir sowas passiert .... hoffe ich ma


----------



## Schrottinator (28. September 2011)

Freust du dich jetzt über das Bild oder darüber, das sowas nicht mehr passiert?


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Freust du dich jetzt über das Bild oder darüber, das sowas nicht mehr passiert?



Warscheinlich eine Mischung aus Freude, Scham und Ärger. ^^


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (29. September 2011)

SWTOR 22.12. und so.Partei hart.
Und dazwischen, zur Ablenkung Satinavs Ketten. Gutes altes 2D Point&Click....ich wünscht es gäb ne Iphone Version X'D


----------



## orkman (29. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Freust du dich jetzt über das Bild oder darüber, das sowas nicht mehr passiert?



natuerlich ueber das bild und das bissl erinnerung was ich dran hab ... nice sowas nach ner zeit nomma zu sehen '^^
denn das mit dem nicht mehr passieren kann ich ja nicht zu 100% garantieren ... ich wollte net mal dass es 1 mal passiert ... meiner meinung nach , war es eine mischung aus zu wnig gegessen und zu warm


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2011)

"Fünf Stunden lang besetzten 34 Sympathisanten der verbotenen kurdischen Arbeiterpartei PKK die Räume der RTL-Fernsehredaktion "Explosiv", dann griff die Polizei durch und räumte die Büros."

Schade nur, das RTL weiter existiert.


----------



## Dracun (29. September 2011)

Es war aber nur eine Sitzblockade .. nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2011)

Warum sollte man sich auch über ein Blutbad freuen?


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich auch über ein Blutbad freuen?




weil es um RTL geht. Volksverblödung...Ein anderer Sender für Formel 1 und die Klitschko-Kämpfe lässt sich wohl schnell finden.


----------



## Konov (29. September 2011)

Bike Klamotten angekommen, passt alles, optimaaaaaaal. Nur auf den Helm warte ich noch. Wird aus England geliefert.  Der Herbst kann kommen. 5/5

Wochenende gutes Wetter 5/5

Heute schon um 20 Uhr Schulschluss  4/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. September 2011)

Heute Andres Bourani beim Bundesvision-Songcontest 3/5 Juhu )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwwaYX1oG6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auf den Song heut Abend beim Songcontest ... 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2011)

Neuen Hintergrund 5/5


----------



## Assari (29. September 2011)

Langes WE 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. September 2011)

Rathaus-Odyssey überstanden... neuen Perso beantragt und Lichtbild gemacht... und ich war in einer Stunde wieder draußen, wer hätte das gedacht. 3/5

Und das wo dutzende Leute mit Wartemarken bereits am Eingang warten mussten 
Ich war schon fest davon ausgegangen, dass der ganze Vormittag dafür drauf geht.


----------



## Skatero (30. September 2011)

Morgen bin ich schon in Spanien.  1000000/5


----------



## Alux (30. September 2011)

grad von nem chilligen Schulausflug zurück 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2011)

Auto gemietet , da wir morgen in den Freizeitpark wollen (Heide-Park^^). Eigentlich einen Polo. Leider wurde der "ausversehen" anderweitig vermietet ...
Zum Glück gab es ein Ersatzfahrzeug...>>> Niegelnagel neuen Sharan!!!
1111/5


----------



## Rayon (30. September 2011)

In 7 Tagen RAGE  100/5


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

5/5: Ich wurde als Rockstar (Energy-Plörre)-Tester ausgewählt und bekomme demnächst ein Riesen Sample-Paket. Muhahaha, das wird großartig.


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Ich wurde als Rockstar (Energy-Plörre)-Tester ausgewählt und bekomme demnächst ein Riesen Sample-Paket. Muhahaha, das wird großartig.



Noch n Insider!  Und ich krieg den ganzen Krempel auch... Höhöhö 5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Noch n Insider!  Und ich krieg den ganzen Krempel auch... Höhöhö 5/5



Haha, das ist genial. Ich werde mich bei allen meinen Bekannten und Arbeitskollegen einschleimen. Muhaha. <3


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Haha, das ist genial. Ich werde mich bei allen meinen Bekannten und Arbeitskollegen einschleimen. Muhaha. <3



Ja, ungefähr so wird's bei mir auch ablaufen. Aber dauert ja noch einige Zeit, bis das Päckchen kommt, dank Lieferengpässen. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich das Katzenfutter auch bekomme, meine Katze würd sich drüber freun.


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob ich das Katzenfutter auch bekomme, meine Katze würd sich drüber freun.



Da hab ich mich auch beworben. ^___^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2011)

Rockstar ? Ihr glücklichen ...


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Rockstar ? Ihr glücklichen ...



Wieso? Weil auf dem Gesöff Rockstar drauf steht? Ist doch nurn Markenname für Zuckersuppe in Dosen. ^^


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil auf dem Gesöff Rockstar drauf steht? Ist doch nurn Markenname für Zuckersuppe in Dosen. ^^



Es soll ja Leute geben, die das Zeug ganz gerne mögen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil auf dem Gesöff Rockstar drauf steht? Ist doch nurn Markenname für Zuckersuppe in Dosen. ^^



Ja ich trink doch nur Markengesöff, dass nicht schmeckt. Alles andere ist total out, das geht ja garnicht... 



Btw ich rauche auch, obwohl es mir nicht schmeckt. Will halt immer dazu gehören.

(um Gotteswillen nein, aber Rockstar find ich tatsächlich in Ordnung. Besser als RedBull)


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben, die das Zeug ganz gerne mögen...




ich bin da markenabhängig. ich kann bei energiedrinks nur red bull trinken. schokolade nur von milka und auch nur Coca Cola udn keine Pepsi oder billigvarianten. ich schmeck den unterschied einfach zu sehr und ich mags nicht ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich sag ja auch nicht, dass es nicht schmeckt.
Viele Dinge, die gut schmecken haben die Angewohnheit, gleichzeitig ausgesprochen wenig Nährwert zu haben.
Anders ausgedrückt, es ist halt ungesund. 

Genau wie Cola und Haufen anderes Zeug. Spricht sicher nix dagegen ab und zu mal ne Dose davon zu trinken. Mehr als "ab und zu" käme für mich aber nicht in Frage. Muss jeder selbst wissen!

Wenn man das dann Palettenweise zum "testen" nach Haus bekommt, naja ich weiß nicht ob das so ein Grund zur Freude ist 

Würde warscheinlich bis auf ne Handvoll Dosen alles verschenken.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Oktober 2011)

nachtrag: palettenweise? wäre es tatsächlich red bull, ich glaub ich wäre nach einer stunde wie Tweak aus Southpark


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, ich sag ja auch nicht, dass es nicht schmeckt.
> Viele Dinge, die gut schmecken haben die Angewohnheit, gleichzeitig ausgesprochen wenig Nährwert zu haben.
> Anders ausgedrückt, es ist halt ungesund.
> 
> ...



Meine Damen und Herren, der Herr Ernährungsexperte. Haha. Naja, wer von uns kann schon sagen, sich total gesund zu ernähren? Ich für meinen Teil ernähre mich überwiegend von Gemüse und trinke fast nur Wasser (Döner, Burger und Torte fallen für mich ja raus), insofern geb ich mir sowas schon mal ganz gerne.

Und was meinst du, was der Zweck solcher Promo-Aktionen ist? Man soll das Zeug weitergeben und mit anderen darüber sprechen, insofern habe ich auch vor, den größten Teil zu verschenken. Zudröhnen möchte ich mich damit auch nicht.

Edit: Meine Arbeitskollegen schütten sich damit übrigens zu, da das Zeug bei uns im Laden verkauft wird. Da finde ich sicherlich dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, der Herr Ernährungsexperte. Haha. Naja, wer von uns kann schon sagen, sich total gesund zu ernähren? Ich für meinen Teil ernähre mich überwiegend von Gemüse und trinke fast nur Wasser (Döner, Burger und Torte fallen für mich ja raus), insofern geb ich mir sowas schon mal ganz gerne.
> 
> Und was meinst du, was der Zweck solcher Promo-Aktionen ist? Man soll das Zeug weitergeben und mit anderen darüber sprechen, insofern habe ich auch vor, den größten Teil zu verschenken. Zudröhnen möchte ich mich damit auch nicht.



Glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden - ich hatte nicht die Absicht den Ernährungsexperten zu markieren, das bin ich nicht, werde ich nie sein und wollte ich nicht sein. 

Und "total gesund ernähren" ist sicher auch nicht die richtige Balance. Wie du schon sagst, kann das kaum jemand von sich behaupten. 
Es ging mir nur um diese Energy Drinks im allgemeinen, die doch wirklich fast nur Zuckerhaltiges Gesöff mit viel Kalorien sind. 

Und dass du gesund lebst, Deanne, das wissen wohl die meisten hier mittlerweile, das spricht auch für dich.


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden - ich hatte nicht die Absicht den Ernährungsexperten zu markieren, das bin ich nicht, werde ich nie sein und wollte ich nicht sein.



Deshalb auch das "Haha". Dein Post erinnerte mich an die Typen, die morgens immer bei Sendungen wie "Volle Kanne" Vorträge über die Gesundheit im Rachenraum, Menstruationsprobleme und kranke Wellensittiche halten.

Und scheiss doch auf zuckerhaltig und Kalorien, was soll der Geiz? Man lebt nur einmal und am nächsten Tag isst man dann halt nur Salat.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

menstruationsprobleme von wellensittchen ?

das wär nen interesantes thema zum diskutieren ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Deshalb auch das "Haha". Dein Post erinnerte mich an die Typen, die morgens immer bei Sendungen wie "Volle Kanne" Vorträge über die Gesundheit im Rachenraum, Menstruationsprobleme und kranke Wellensittiche halten.
> 
> Und scheiss doch auf zuckerhaltig und Kalorien, was soll der Geiz? Man lebt nur einmal und am nächsten Tag isst man dann halt nur Salat.



Hab noch nie Volle Kanne geguckt 

Siehst du, und genau das meinte ich mit Balance. Da ich nicht so der Salatesser bin, käme ich nicht auf die Idee an einem Tag nur Salat zu essen.
Andere Menschen können das. So findet jeder, der ein bißchen auf seine Ernährung achten will (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) seine Balance anders - und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2011)

Diese Energie-Drinks sind ja auch total ungesund und haben ja eig. nur die Eigenschaft dich etwas wacher machen zu wollen. Ein Kumpel hatte mal ne Palette Rockstar-Drink und da hatte er mir 2 Dosen mitgebracht. Ich fand das eigentlich ganz lecker, 1000x besser als Red Bull, vllt ein wenig wie Monster.

Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich das alles 24 Stunden am Tag trinke.


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Vorallem ist der Wachmacher Effekt zum großen Teil auch nur ein Placeboeffekt soweit ich weiß... 

@Topic
Was gibt es schöneres, als morgens mit einem knusprigen Brötchen, frisch gekochtem Ei und dampfendem Kaffee aus dem Fenster zu schauen und von der Sonne geblendet zu werden? 

Mir fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Karibikstrand vor der Haustür und leichtbekleidete Damen, die mir antialkoholische Cocktails anbieten. 

Achja.... 100/5!


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2011)

200/5 mein samsung galaxy s2 da yeeaaah genial freude freude


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 200/5 mein samsung galaxy s2 da yeeaaah genial freude freude



magste nicht mit mir tauschen?


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2011)

Ganz sicher nicht ....


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Schade

BTW Grad dabei nen Mix für Musik nächsten Mittwoch zu basteln 3/5 weils Spaß macht und das Ergebnis sicher toll ist


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Nerviges Lernen, vorallem Bio soviel Stoff.... total ätzend. 
Aber ich komme voran, wenn auch langsam. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2011)

Im Garten von meinem Bro sitzen, füße im Mini-Schwimmpool und dabei nen kühlen Orangensaft trinken und Shikari hören. WTF will man mehr ? istdaslebennichtschön/5


----------



## zoizz (1. Oktober 2011)

Wochenende!

Samstags-Studium ist vorbei und gut gelaufen. Und jetzt Wetter genießen.

5/5


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Biketour hinter mir, und dabei auch direkt ein bißchen Bio gelernt. ^^ 4/5

Jetzt essen und den Abend ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Gleich Party in Dortmund und Madame steht auf der Gästeliste. <3


----------



## Saji (1. Oktober 2011)

Ollen Schreibtisch endlich zerlegt: 3/5

Zimmer danach umgeräumt: 4/5

Im frisch umgestellten Zimmer die BF3 Beta auf der PS3 gespielt: 5/5

=D


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2011)

Das sich der Frust als Vayne gefarmt zu werden, gelohnt hat und inzwischen ich die Gegner farme  
Grad schön 25/8/11 in gehabt 5/5

Gestern Abend auf nem sehr geilen kleinem Konzert gewesen und vieleicht sogar jemand intressanten kennegelernt zu haben 100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2011)

nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder Alkohol 4/5


----------



## tonygt (2. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder Alkohol 4/5



Hält bis zum nächsten Tag


----------



## Deanne (2. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder Alkohol 4/5



Kannst dich mit einer Freundin von mir zusammentun, der ging es gestern auch sehr gut. Ich war total fit.


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder Alkohol 4/5



AHAHAHAHA wie bei mir vorletzten Freitag. ^^

Das Gefühl hatte sicher jeder schon ein paar Mal. Bei mir hat es letztes Mal aber gereicht, um dem Alkohol erstmal komplett den Rücken zu kehren. Ich trinke jedenfalls schon seit besagtem Freitag keinen Schluck mehr.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder Alkohol 4/5



Respekt wenn du das durchhälst, bei mir hält mein "OMG hangover nie wieder alk" maximal 2-4 Wochen 

Apropos Alkohol - ab morgen eine Woche Hamburg Abschlussfahrt! 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5, 5/5! 
Koffer ist gepackt, aaaaaaaaaawwwwww yeeeeaaaaa!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2011)

anscheinend ne nette Bekanntschaft gemacht zu haben, aber ich komme ja nicht an die Nummer, weil mein Handyakku wech ist, und ich sowieso keinen Plan habe wer dat wa ... 2/5


----------



## painschkes (2. Oktober 2011)

_Das ich meine Xbox nach einem Tag losgeworden bin (Anzeige war einen Tag drin) und mir nun eine PS3 bestellen kann 5/5._


----------



## Kamsi (2. Oktober 2011)

http://www.thinkwith...s.com/music.php

http://media.steampo...ST-Volume-3.zip






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Als richtiges lied neu gemischt in 320 kbps und für umsonst im vol 3 des soundtracks


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich änder mal die Frage etwas...
"Worauf freut ihr euch so richtig?"

Auf mein Bett 3/5 
Gute Nacht, Buffies!


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2011)

Wieder gesund zu sein: 5/5 - Das letzte Mal, als ich ne Grippe wie diese hatte muss 10-15 Jahre her sein. Da geht man wieder richtig gerne arbeiten Montag morgens


----------



## tonygt (3. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wieder gesund zu sein: 5/5 - Das letzte Mal, als ich ne Grippe wie diese hatte muss 10-15 Jahre her sein. Da geht man wieder richtig gerne arbeiten Montag morgens



Is heut net Feiertag


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Is heut net Feiertag


Nicht überall und nicht für jeden


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2011)

Heute frei 3/5

Solide Grundkenntnisse im Lernstoff erworben zu haben und weiter daran zu arbeiten, auch wenns immer noch keinen Spass im weiteren Sinne macht 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (3. Oktober 2011)

Dark Souls kommt diesen Freitag! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> anscheinend ne nette Bekanntschaft gemacht zu haben, aber ich komme ja nicht an die Nummer, weil mein Handyakku wech ist, und ich sowieso keinen Plan habe wer dat wa ... 2/5



Good Job ! 

Super Sexy Affentittengeiles Wochenende gehabt ) 5/5


----------



## Rayon (3. Oktober 2011)

so, RAGE limited Edition preordered, neues PS3/PC-Headset bestellt und Freitag gehts dann nach der Arbeit und dem Training ne Runde ins Zockerleben


----------



## Tilbie (3. Oktober 2011)

Der erste Teil von "3 Stunden mit: Demon's Souls" ist bei GameOne.de online! 4/5 ( Weils nur der 1. Teil is)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Der erste Teil von "3 Stunden mit: Demon's Souls" ist bei GameOne.de online! 4/5 ( Weils nur der 1. Teil is)



dis, becuz ich es auch grad posten wollte 

und die nächsten beiden Teile noch DIESE Woche 5/5...


----------



## Terrascream (3. Oktober 2011)

Das meine Xbox360 jetzt auf HD läuft, yey!

D


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2011)

Das beste am Curry King? Nachdem alle Wurst weg isst, den Rest der Sauce aus der Schale schlürfen! 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das beste am Curry King? Nachdem alle Wurst weg isst, den Rest der Sauce aus der Schale schlürfen! 5/5


*schauder*


----------



## schneemaus (3. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> *schauder*



Jep. Meine Reaktion.

BTT: Über ne neue Bekanntschaft, mit der ich wohl demnächst bald n Date haben werde x) 555/5 ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2011)

Ey, die Sauce ist lecker!


----------



## LeWhopper (4. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ey, die Sauce ist lecker!



Nix gegen deinen Curry King (Ich mag ihn absolut nicht^^ Schmeckt mir zu künstlich). Aber der kommt nicht gegen ne original Rheinländische Currywurst mit Pommes an. 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2011)

Die kriegt man aber nachts um 3 nicht mehr  Da muss der Curry King aus der Tankstelle herhalten ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Oktober 2011)

Mir schmeckt der zu "säuerlich" *würg*. Da muss ich schon seeeehr großen Hunger und nichts im Haus haben  

Nur noch 4 Tage, dann WE  - 2/5 (sind halt noch 4 Tage^^)


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2011)

mein erstes eigenes Foto auf Leinwand - bin ja mal aufgeregt ob es so wird wie geplant 5/5 !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

dass ich mir Dark Souls nicht kaufen brauche... 5/5. Die Reviews sind nicht so berauschend und wenn es noch unfairer als Teil 1 wird...


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Oktober 2011)

Bestelle zwei verschieden Pizzabeläge, dann sage "Ach nein, sie werden anfangen gegeneinander zu kämpfen". 

5/5!!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2011)

epischste Mathearbeit des lebens geschrieben 5/5

Besonders gut der Satz von meiner Nachberin ,sie : " Ok Olli schreib auf ,ich diktier dir jetzt die Lösungen" 
Das sind freunde fürs Leben


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Nix gegen deinen Curry King (Ich mag ihn absolut nicht^^ Schmeckt mir zu künstlich). Aber der kommt nicht gegen ne original *Rheinländische* Currywurst mit Pommes an. 5/5



ich hab mal hervorgehoben was da nicht rein passt


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2011)

Nur noch 2 1/2 Monate bis Headstart SWToR 1/5
Die deutsche Beta für SWToR mit deutschem Server hat begonnen 3/5
Und dann auch noch als einer der ersten deutschen einen Beta-Zugang zu haben... 6/5


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Oktober 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch als einer der ersten deutschen einen Beta-Zugang zu haben... 6/5





Ich setze ein Kopfgeld auf Laris beta-Key aus. Ihr könnt wählen zwischen Pfeffermintzplätzchen und einer toten Ratte die ich hinterm Schuppen gefunden Habe.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt ist das schwer... Die pastillen schmecken lecker, aber die tote Ratte ist halt eine tote Ratte... :<
@topic: Metro 2033 (Buch, nicht Spiel), gefällt mir. 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2011)

morgen mit ner Freundin Schuhe kaufen gehen (eigentlich für mich), weil ich mich verdammt nochmal nie entscheiden kann -.-* 5/5
Wetter zur Zeit 4/5 (sonnig, aber kalt  )


----------



## Breakyou (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab wieder hergefunden 3/5


----------



## Falathrim (4. Oktober 2011)

Endlich, nach 2 Monaten Suche, ein Zimmer in Würzburg gefunden zu haben 5/5

Endlich, nach fast 2 Wochen auf Reisen, wieder zuhause zu sein 5/5

Dass die Kinder meiner Cousinen (Großcousinen oder so was?) suuuuupersüß sind *_______* 100000/5


----------



## Laxera (4. Oktober 2011)

sag mal bist du zufällig engländer? (die mischen auch überall minze rein.....ich sag nur: pfefferminz-soße 

worüber ich mich freu?

neuer screen hält was ich mir davon versprochen habe  (ein BenQ XL2410T) 5/5 

mfg LAX
ps: keine 3 von den screens zu haben -10/5 ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Oktober 2011)

15 Punkte in Physik 4/5


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2011)

Neuer MTB Helm aus England angekommen, geiles Teil, passt wie angegossen, super schick, juhuuuu 5/5

Bei dem Herbstwetter MTB fahren macht mindestens soviel Spass wie im Sommer  5/5


----------



## Dominau (5. Oktober 2011)

Grad erfahren das es in einem Laden hier in der Stadt guten Sake zu kaufen gibt.
Ich freu mich jetzt schon darauf mich mit einem Kumpel am Wochenende hinzusetzen und das genüsslich zu schlürfen 

5/5


----------



## Grushdak (6. Oktober 2011)

Wohne nun seit ziemlich genau 3 Jahren hier ...
Gestern abend hat mir mein Vermieter & Vermieterin sämtliche Nebenkosten des vergangenen Abrechnung- Jahres erlassen. 

greetz


----------



## tonygt (6. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wohne nun seit ziemlich genau 3 Jahren hier ...
> Gestern abend hat mir mein Vermieter & Vermieterin sämtliche Nebenkosten des vergangenen Abrechnung- Jahres erlassen.
> 
> greetz



Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so nen Vermieter, wegen meinem Zum Glück ehemaliger Vermieter steh ich wahrscheinlich bald vor Gericht.


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen "Mount"- und "Pet"-Ansichten in den Charakterprofilen
10/5 http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/pets/10283


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so nen Vermieter, wegen meinem Zum Glück ehemaliger Vermieter steh ich wahrscheinlich bald vor Gericht.



warum denn das?


----------



## tonygt (6. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> warum denn das?



Never ending Story ist das mit dem^^. 
Ich bin Anfang September ausgezogen, habe auch für den Zeitpunkt nen Nachmieter gesucht und gefunden, allerdings war mein Vermiter der Meinung mich kurz vorher anzurufen und mir zu sagen das er doch bereits jemanden, für Anfang Oktober hätte, obwohl ich ihm mehrmals gesagt hab, dass ich jemanden für Anfang September brauche. So jetzt sehe ich natürlich nicht ein die Miete für September in der alten und für die neue Wohnung zu zahlen. Also Anwaltsschreiben aufgesetzt, dem das geschickt. Prob ist jetzt das er die Miete von der Kaution abziehen will und ausserdem noch 160 Euro Nachzahlung an Nebenkosten haben will. Wobei ich bis jetzt noch net mal, ne Nebenkosten abrechnung gesehen hab. Und so wie ich ihn jetzt in dem einen Jahr, wo ich da gewohnt habe kennengelernt hab, wird er nicht klein beigeben, bevor das ganze nicht Gerichtlich geklärt wurde.


----------



## Kamsi (6. Oktober 2011)

bud/spencer abend auf kabel 1 5/5

ich liebe deren filme bin mit denen aufgewachsen


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Nächste Woche Samstag Japantag in Düsseldorf 5/5
Dann noch zur Shuyao-Tealounge, Tee probieren und ein paar Probierpackungen mitnehmen, evtl. auch den Tee-Adventskalender 5/5

Nächste Woche ein Date 1000000000/5 x)


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bud/spencer abend auf kabel 1 5/5
> 
> ich liebe deren filme bin mit denen aufgewachsen


Warum bud/spencer? Das ist ein Name: Bud Spencer (der Dicke). Der andere heißt Terence Hill (der Dünne).


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bud/spencer abend auf kabel 1 5/5
> 
> ich liebe deren filme bin mit denen aufgewachsen



All ihre gemeinsamen Filme + Sie nannten ihn Mücke + Banana Joe + Hector + Nobody 1 u. 2 auf DVD zu haben (und es trotzdem jedes mal im Fernsehen zu schauen   )


5/5


----------



## RioKaT (7. Oktober 2011)

Feedback, Abonnenten, konstruktive Kritik uuuuund.... SKYRIM!! (das wird episch <3)

5/5


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

heute Kumpels zu Besuch zum Fußball gucken und die Woche ausklingen lassen 5/5
morgen mal gemütlich Fotoläden abklappern für n gebrauchtes Objektiv 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Oktober 2011)

endlich hat die zweite hälfte der 15ten staffel von southpark angefangen  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (7. Oktober 2011)

@schrotti

gestern kopfweh gehabt da sind die denkprozesse defekt ^^

@Zam

Ich habe sogar ihre alten filme wie Joe der Galgenvogel und der dicke in mexiko die vor ihrer italiano zeit sind ^^

und von nobody habe ich sogar die limited edition im pappschuber von beiden teilen und von bud spencer die dvds wo er mit dem schwarzen bei den mönchen lebte und dort abenteuer erlebte ^^


----------



## Alux (7. Oktober 2011)

Den ganzen Tag hats wie aus Kübeln geschüttet und jetzt SCHNEITS VOLLE PULLE!!!!!!!!!!    yupiditoll/


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag hats wie aus Kübeln geschüttet und jetzt SCHNEITS VOLLE PULLE!!!!!!!!!! yupiditoll/


WO ?


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag hats wie aus Kübeln geschüttet und jetzt SCHNEITS VOLLE PULLE!!!!!!!!!! yupiditoll/



Oh wie geil  Hätte ich auch gerne. Bei uns ist Sonnenschein der durch schwarze Wolken bricht. Sieht auch toll aus.

Grafikkarte wieder hingekriegt 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (7. Oktober 2011)

lebste in den bergen oder wie ?


----------



## Alux (7. Oktober 2011)

Leb in Österreich 



hat inzwischen aber wieder aufgehört


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich durchgerungen BF3 Limited Edition vorzubestellen. Das Spiel ist halt einfach ein Musthave für mich. 2/5

MTB Tour durch den Stadtwald bei Regen und Matsch, aber dank schöner Klamotten schön flauschig.  5/5

... und ich hab es doch noch geschafft für Mathe was zu lernen. 3/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2011)

Ferien und davor 3 Klausuren zurückbekommen, 1x14 und 2x13 Punkte 5/5!!


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch Brille 

Das Wetter ist zwar sehr kühl aber angenehm herbstlich, es löst eine beschauliche Ruhe in mir aus. 4/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Ich hatte ein großartiges Wochenende.

Freitag Never Say Die!-Tour in Köln (man hat mich fast zerquetscht und ich bin übersät mit blauen Flecken, aber wayne) und gestern mit Freunden ordentlich Party gemacht.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Oktober 2011)

jetzt eine Runde im Regen laufen gehen  3/5

NACHTRAG: War doch Mist >=( -1/5 ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Oktober 2011)

gestern Abend Machete gesehen (zum 2.Mal) - einfach unterhaltsam :-) 3/5
heut Abend WoW-Zeit mit Arathi-Wochenende - das Beste überhaupt 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Oktober 2011)

Musste grade herzlich über das Spiel lachen (jaa, das spricht meinen niederen Humor an)

1/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6nmHzPCTdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (10. Oktober 2011)

Dark Souls is endlich da! 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Oktober 2011)

Deutsch Klausur hinter mir 3/5 da am Mittwoch noch Geschichte kommt


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. Oktober 2011)

Meine Lieferung von americanfood4u ist angekommen   4/5


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Dass man ein Kind mit einer Disneyland-Reise zum Heulen (vor Freude) bringen kann, war mir nicht bewusst:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/ueberraschungsgeschenk-disneyland.html

Aber irgendwie rührend die Reaktion von der Kleinen. Ich freu mich zumindest 2/5 darüber. ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2011)

Steam Support. :3 Ja, darüber kann man sich freuen, auch wenn man etwas warten muss.  5/5

Jeder, der meine Posts gestern gelesen hat, weiß um was es geht. *g*


----------



## Tilbie (11. Oktober 2011)

BVW Klausur ne 3+ 5/5

Und ich dacht schon ich hätt ne 5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mein Waschmittel 3 Euro günstiger bekommen, obwohl der Coupon nur 2 Euro vorsah!! 5/5
Ja ja ... es sind die kleinen Dinge des Lebens ... ...


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Waschmittel 3 Euro günstiger bekommen, obwohl der Coupon nur 2 Euro vorsah!! 5/5
> Ja ja ... es sind die kleinen Dinge des Lebens ... ...



 (vermutet, daß Ellesmere Schottin ist...)

gestern Abend 120 Min Crosstrainer geschafft...der Film war dabei so spannend... 4/5 
darum heute schon ne Tafel Milka verdrückt 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> (vermutet, daß Ellesmere Schottin ist...)



Oder aus dem Schwabeländle 


BTT: Samstag Japantag und ich fahr hin 5/5 x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2011)

A Flash Flood Of Colour 5/5

9. Januar.... OMFGROFLMAOLOLOOIAHGFDARTUIZKJKLMNABVCFXDAWG


----------



## charly-sue (12. Oktober 2011)

meine nächsten Tauchferien 5/5


feiertag am 01.11.2011  4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10000000000000/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2011)

Die (zugegebn etwas verfrühte) Weihnachtsepisode von Warehouse 13... SOOOO TOLL! 5/5

Da werd ich gleich ganz flatterig und sehnsüchtig...


----------



## schneemaus (12. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Die (zugegebn etwas verfrühte) Weihnachtsepisode von Warehouse 13... SOOOO TOLL! 5/5
> 
> Da werd ich gleich ganz flatterig und sehnsüchtig...



Ich weiß ja nich, welche Weihnachtsepisode du gesehen hast, aber die diesjährige (also von der dritten Staffel, die diesen oder letzten Montag in den USA zu Ende ausgestrahlt wurde) wird auf der Seite immer noch groß am 6.12. angekündigt und bislang gibt es nur ein Preview-Video.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Das Ende der dritten Staffel von Warehouse 13 -100/5 T_T


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Oktober 2011)

5/5 auf heute Abend  um 2.00 Uhr geht es zum KFC. Jeder holt sich einen Eimer und dann campen wir bis morgens um 8:00 Uhr am Apple Store FFM für ein iPhone und schauen dabei diverse Filme (sogar ein serbischer dabei  )


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 5/5 auf heute Abend  um 2.00 Uhr geht es zum KFC. Jeder holt sich einen Eimer und dann campen wir bis morgens um 8:00 Uhr am Apple Store FFM für ein iPhone und schauen dabei diverse Filme (sogar ein serbischer dabei  )



...und das alles fürn Telefon...? Krank - aber bestimmt witzig


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mal zum Mitternachtsverkauf von Wotlk (war es glaube ich) gegangen.
Bin zwar eigentlich nicht so ein Nerd, aber wollte es mir mal anschauen und Spaß haben.
Und es hat definitiv Spaß gemacht :>


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...und das alles fürn Telefon...? Krank - aber bestimmt witzig



Eigentlich gehts mehr um den Spaß als das iPhone, wir könnten es ja auch bestellen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2011)

Könntet ihr euch ja auch vor den nächsten Bäcker setzen und auf die frischen Brötchen warten. Würde jedenfalls mehr Sinn machen als vor nem Apple Store


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euch ja auch vor den nächsten Bäcker setzen und auf die frischen Brötchen warten. Würde jedenfalls mehr Sinn machen als vor nem Apple Store



Geile Idee, wenn man dem Bäcker huldigen würde als wäre er Steve Jobs... würde sicherlich interessante Reaktionen hervorrufen.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Geile Idee, wenn man dem Bäcker huldigen würde als wäre er Steve Jobs... würde sicherlich interessante Reaktionen hervorrufen.



jo..."Hallo Polizei? Hier campen so ein paar Verrückte vor unserer Bäckereistube - kommen sie schnell - und bringen Sie die mit den weißen Kitteln mit!"


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Was mich freut... Matheklausur überstanden... ich weiß zwar nicht wie gut, aber wenigstens überstanden. 3/5

Den ganzen Samstag mit ein paar Freunden rumlungern. Vielleicht bowlen gehen, könnte lustig werden 4/5

Seit 3 Wochen keinen Alkohol angerührt, das wird auch so bleiben, bin stolz darauf. 3/5 ^^

Heute und Morgen noch je eine Klausur, dann FERIEN. 5/5

Ab nächste Woche wieder ausgiebige Mountainbike-erei durch den Stadtwald 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Könntet ihr euch ja auch vor den nächsten Bäcker setzen und auf die frischen Brötchen warten. Würde jedenfalls mehr Sinn machen als vor nem Apple Store



Wenn Brötchen kurz nach Öffnung des Bäckers für mehrere Wochen/Monate ausverkauft wären, würden das sicherlich viele machen.


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich darüber freuen soll aber ich hab BF3 erstmal wieder storniert, weil ich schon wieder unsicher bin ob sich das für 60 Euro lohnt.
Ist zwar ein tolles Spiel, aber vllt. hol ich mir doch lieber neue MTB Schuhe für die Kohle


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nich, welche Weihnachtsepisode du gesehen hast, aber die diesjährige (also von der dritten Staffel, die diesen oder letzten Montag in den USA zu Ende ausgestrahlt wurde) wird auf der Seite immer noch groß am 6.12. angekündigt und bislang gibt es nur ein Preview-Video.
> 
> Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Das Ende der dritten Staffel von Warehouse 13 -100/5 T_T


Ich mein die, die gestern auf RTL2 lief ^^"


----------



## NexxLoL (13. Oktober 2011)

Vorfreude auf mein Apfel-Telefon 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Appel Update Server down 5/5

ubisoft,apple,steam usw alles schön und gut aber nichts geht über das gefühl wenn sie down sind und man es selbst nicht nutzt ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mein die, die gestern auf RTL2 lief ^^"



Achso. Also die der zweiten Staffel aka letztes Jahr xD Hab ich nur auf Englisch gesehen, aber ich fand die Folge wirklich witzig x)


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Oktober 2011)

Das ich eine anregende Diskussion mit meinem Gehirn hatte... F:NV - OWB 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mein hirn mitgenommen aber mein Herz und mein Rückgrat dagelassen und habe einen Teddybär verschenkt @selor kiith

Anita blake band 2 endlich geht die story nach 6 monaten weiter - ich werde aber nur noch auf englisch weiterlesen die reihe weil 20 euro vs 5 euro ist nen krasser unterschied und man muss nicht mitten in der mitte 6 monate auf fortsetzung warten
5/5


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2011)

Dreadfleet gekauft <3 5/5


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich heute mit medizinischen Messgeräten herumspielen darf: 4/5


----------



## Deanne (14. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Morgen Mädelswochenende in Holland

4/5: Gleich nach neuen Schuhen gucken


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2011)

Dass erstaunlicherweise ausnahmsweise mal im aktuellen Projekt alles so läuft, wies soll: 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2011)

Mein Kartoffelgratin im Ofen 5/5!


----------



## Tilbie (14. Oktober 2011)

Ferien 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (14. Oktober 2011)

waren nicht erst ferien ?


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> waren nicht erst ferien ?



Jo aber ab heute Herbstferien... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (14. Oktober 2011)

verdammt und es war so friedlich in wow gerade mal wieder ^^


----------



## Antizigo (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Wisst ihr ob Bethesda Softworks an der Entwicklung von "*Rage*"mitbeteiligt war?
Hab mit einem Freund eine Wette abgeschlossen, er meint die hätten da mitgewirkt!

Bitte um eure "Meinung"!

Gruß
Antizigo


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2011)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wisst ihr ob Bethesda Softworks an der Entwicklung von "*Rage*"mitbeteiligt war?
> Hab mit einem Freund eine Wette abgeschlossen, er meint die hätten da mitgewirkt!
> ...



Laut deinem Link, ist Bethesda der Publisher von Rage. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass sie an der Entwicklung beteiligt waren.


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2011)

ID ist der Publisher, Bethseda der Entwickler.


Lang schlafen 4/5


----------



## Antizigo (14. Oktober 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> ID ist der Publisher, Bethseda der Entwickler.
> 
> 
> Lang schlafen 4/5




Umgekehrt!
Aber das wusste ich schon, ich dachte nur dass sie vielleicht *mitgeholfen* haben!


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2011)

Antizigo schrieb:


> Umgekehrt!
> Aber das wusste ich schon, ich dachte nur dass sie vielleicht *mitgeholfen* haben!



Achja, richtig.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Oktober 2011)

Versuchskaninchen in der Uni gespielt, 50 Min chillen, 5 &#8364; verdient, 2/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2011)

Endlich hab ichs geschafft, ins Uni-Netzwerk in der Bibliothek reinzukommen.

Nun kann ich arbeiten, nebenher chatten und auch zur Abwechslung mal kurz zocken. Wuhu!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Oktober 2011)

Der glorreiche und absolut perfekte Plan des Abends...
Streuselbrötchen mit Glasur, nachher Tomatencremesuppe mit frischen Kräutern... mein Einhorn und ich sehen dann 'Das Letzte Einhorn', danach 'Rezept zum Verlieben'... 1/5


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2011)

Auf die Hochzeit eines Freundes morgen inklusive Standesamtlicher und Kirchlicher 5/5.


----------



## Dracun (14. Oktober 2011)

Erinnerungsflash 200/5

Beim Musi hören lief grad das Lied Kopfhaut von den Ärzten ... Der Erinnerungsflash an die damaligen Kollegen beim gemeinsamen chillen ... Freitags nach der Schule angefangen, Sonntag abend nach Hause... genial   Und das Lied lief damals ... einfach sehr oft .. *höhö*


----------



## Sabito (14. Oktober 2011)

Das zweite Date mit nem Mädel 500/10


----------



## orkman (14. Oktober 2011)

einfach 2 tage lang geschlafen bis es nicht mehr ging und montag auch noch frei ... im ganzen 5 tage frei


----------



## schneemaus (14. Oktober 2011)

Über die epische Situation heute Mittag: Ich steh im Real, will mir noch ne kleine Dose Coke Zero (ausm Kühlschrank und so) mitnehmen, da stehen momentan so Sprüche drauf. Ich greif einfach wahllos zu, ohne draufzugucken, bezahl die Dose, mach sie auf, seh "Hey, da ist ja ein Spruch drauf" und les ihn mir durch: "Echter Geschmack, Zero Zucker. Warum nicht auch 'ne Freundin mit Zero Drama?" Ich hab mich total beömmelt vor Lachen, weil es einfach perfekt zu meiner Woche passt - Deswegen ein 5/5 von mir.

Und natürlich: Morgen den ganzen Tag in D-Dorf aufm Japantag mit tollem Feuerwerk abends 10/5


----------



## tonygt (14. Oktober 2011)

Es doch noch geschaft paar Leute für den Bikepark morgen zu finden und das Wetter scheint auch gut zu sein ich freu mich schon drauf, jetzt nur noch hoffen das sich nicht wie beim letzten mal, sich einer die Hüfte übelst Prellt und der andere nen Auto umfährt  5/5


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spass beim biken tony, aber ist dir das nicht mittlerweile etwas zu kalt? ^^

Momentan fällts mir echt schwer, alles unter 10 Grad im schattigen Wald inklusive Fahrtwind, naja ist schon bitter trotz Thermo-Zeug.
Hoffentlich wirds nächste Woche nochmal 4-5 Grad wärmer.

Heute ausgedehnten Samstag-Nachmittag und -Abend mit alten Freunden chillen 5/5 woohoo


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2011)

Gleich Fussball gucken und sich dabei betrinken <3
Danach nen Raum weiter in den Proberaum und nen bissl an der Technik spielen, aufräumen, neue Leuchten anbringen und ne Couchecke einrichten und daaaann Musik machen :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Gleich Fussball gucken und sich dabei betrinken <3
> Danach nen Raum weiter in den Proberaum und nen bissl an der Technik spielen, aufräumen, neue Leuchten anbringen und ne Couchecke einrichten und daaaann Musik machen :>





Gestern Casper Konzi war DER HAMMER 555555/5
und naja, dort zufällig ne Person getroffen, die man normalerweise nicht mehr treffen möchte 1/5 (weil ich auch mit jmd. da war  )


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (15. Oktober 2011)

Worüber ich mich freue? Das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l4nE4hlx39o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



awww.... Can't...handle...the cuteness....aaaahhhh!


ICH WILL AUCH EINE MIEZEKATZE !!!!   :>


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich freue? Das hier:
> 
> 
> awww.... Can't...handle...the cuteness....aaaahhhh!
> ...



Leider sind nicht alle Katzen so. Meine Katze miaut nur wenn sie fressen will. Und das ist dann das nervige Miauen. Nicht so ein süsses mauzen, sondern so ein energischen mau. Nicht cute ._.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Oktober 2011)

5/5

Bin mit meiner Hausarbeit fast fertig. Bisher sinds ca. 15 Seiten, muss aber noch ein paar Sätze schreiben. Werden summa summarum wohl 16-17 Seiten. Aber ich muss sie ja nur bestehen, Note ist völlig wumpe. Wenn dann am Montag die Uni wieder losgeht, wird erst mal entspannt. ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Leider sind nicht alle Katzen so. Meine Katze miaut nur wenn sie fressen will. Und das ist dann das nervige Miauen. Nicht so ein süsses mauzen, sondern so ein energischen mau. Nicht cute ._.



Und das in der Dauerschleife sogar wenn man schon am Futter reinschütten ist miaut die noch und drück ihren Kopf zwischen die Schale >.<
Und danach guckt sie einen nur noch mitm Arsch an ich <3 Katzen(Und das ist keine Ironie )


----------



## Ol@f (16. Oktober 2011)

Mathe-Übungsblätter alle fertig 4/5


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> awww.... Can't...handle...the cuteness....aaaahhhh!



Meine Katze maunzt genau so. Allerdings fängt es irgendwann an zu nerven, wenn man es nicht einfach wie im Video wegklicken kann.


----------



## Alux (16. Oktober 2011)

Gestern einfach nen geilen Abend mit paar Kumpeln gehabt 7/5 + nochmal 5/5 weil ich 80€versoffen hab und trotzdem nicht die Spur eines Katers


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2011)

Ausm Kurzurlaub zurück, jedem was nettes mitgebracht und voll entspannt^^ außerdem zum 2. Mal Bloghighlight bei mybuffed =) 
Alles zsm 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Oktober 2011)

ne verdammt Lustige Spam Mail bekommen zu haben, da will anscheinend jemand ne Beziehung mit mir  (und das hier bei Buffed, oha ) 4/5.


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Wochenende gehabt 5/5
Ohne Alkohol, trotzdem glücklich.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ne verdammt Lustige Spam Mail bekommen zu haben, da will anscheinend jemand ne Beziehung mit mir  (und das hier bei Buffed, oha ) 4/5.



Das war kein Spam ...

Herrliches Wetter - super Fahrradtour und der Hund ist endlich mal erschöpft^^ 5/5 Ach ja...und 4 Maiskolben fürs Kaninchen geklaut ^^5/5


----------



## tonygt (16. Oktober 2011)

Grad sehr sehr geiles LOL Finale von Sk vs Fnatic und Sushei spielt Anivia  5/5


----------



## Manowar (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ich mein Büro abschließen kann und deswegen die neue Folge "The walking dead" gucken konnte


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Grad sehr sehr geiles LOL Finale von Sk vs Fnatic und Sushei spielt Anivia  5/5



das finale war mir schon so ziemlich egal nach dem Sypher gegen CLG gewonnen hatte. Platz 1,2 und 3 damit an die Euros^^ den dämpfer hatten die ammis mal wieder gebraucht
auch von mir ein 5/5


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich so entspannt bin.
Ferien, mal wieder Zeit einfach irgendwas zu tun ohne zeitlichen Druck dahinter. Mich gesund, wieder sportlich (1 Woche kaum Sport, HUA!!!) und glücklich zu fühlen und den ganzen Bockmist anderer Leute einfach an mir abprallen zu lassen.
Gott ist die Welt dumm nur ich nicht  4/5


----------



## schneemaus (17. Oktober 2011)

Grade nen kompetenten Mitarbeiter bei der Telekom erwischt. Morgen nen Termin vereinbart, heute mal die Geschwindigkeit auf 3k runtergesetzt, damit's stabiler läuft. Nu funktioniert's ganz normal, lad ich halt nix runter heute  Dafür von mir ein 10/5, weil das Netz wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Ol@f (18. Oktober 2011)

Auf die Liveperformance vom Kollegen heute Abend im Fernsehn.  4/5 Nur 4, weil ich noch lernen muss und nicht da sein kann.


Edit: Er ist weitergekommen 5/5
Mein blödes Übungsblatt gelöst. 2h nur an einer Aufgabe drangesessen  5/5


----------



## Norua (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ich seit gestern im besitz von einer X-Box 360 bin. Neben der Playstation 3 und der Wii fehlt noch was? 

Am Wochenende wird Halo 1-4 auf legendär gezockt! 5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Grad meine Bude schön durchgeputzt, alles blitzt und blinkt (fast alles...). 4/5

Gleich noch ne Runde aufm Bike, hoffentlich fängts net an zu regnen  3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

morgen ADTR und ABR. 5555/5

neue Frise 4/5


----------



## skyline930 (19. Oktober 2011)

Meine erste Version meines Programms für meine besondere Lernleistung läuft (und zwar auch so wie sie soll!)

Ich sags euch, genau das ist mein Blick gerade:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sowas freut einfach.  5/5


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Den Drahtesel wieder ordentlich durch die Botanik gepeitscht 5/5

Heut abend zum Essen eingeladen 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> Heut abend zum Essen eingeladen 5/5




Boah...*neidischguck*

Gleich Feierabend und dann schön aufs Sofa 4/5


----------



## tonygt (19. Oktober 2011)

Es endlich geschaft die Wohnung zu putzen und fast alles geschaft 4/5
Jetzt nur noch Flur und Wohnzimmer sauber machen 1/5
Heute Abend weggehen und feiern und sich auf die Personen freuen die mitgehen 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es endlich geschaft die Wohnung zu putzen und fast alles geschaft 4/5
> Jetzt nur noch Flur und Wohnzimmer sauber machen 1/5
> Heute Abend weggehen und feiern und sich auf die Personen freuen die mitgehen 5/5



An nem Mittwoch ? Student ?


----------



## Alux (19. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> An nem Mittwoch ? Student ?



Dacht ich mir auch grad.


----------



## tonygt (19. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> An nem Mittwoch ? Student ?



Na klar Student 

Muss morgen erst um 14 Uhr in die Uni


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Boah...*neidischguck*
> 
> Gleich Feierabend und dann schön aufs Sofa 4/5



Nur nicht zuviel Neid! Könnte auch sein dass ich unter meinen Verwandten noch was bezahlen muss. Da bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Na klar Student
> 
> Muss morgen erst um 14 Uhr in die Uni



Man sollte nie vergessen, dass Studenten eine extrem heterogene Gruppe sind. Ich muss jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr antanzen, vor 16 Uhr bin ich selten daheim. Klar hab ich zwischendurch auch mal frei, aber die Zeit nutze ich zum Essen und Lernen. Daheim gehts dann meistens weiter. Feierabend ist zwischen 6 und 8. 

Aber es kommt natürlich auf den Studiengang an. Kann ja nicht jeder Germanistik oder Kunst studieren. ^^


----------



## Rayon (20. Oktober 2011)

nacher auf dem Geb von meinem besten Kumpel 5/5. Und morgen wird der gefeiert. 6/5 

Freitag kommt Arkham City 5/5!


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Man sollte nie vergessen, dass Studenten eine extrem heterogene Gruppe sind. Ich muss jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr antanzen, vor 16 Uhr bin ich selten daheim. Klar hab ich zwischendurch auch mal frei, aber die Zeit nutze ich zum Essen und Lernen. Daheim gehts dann meistens weiter. Feierabend ist zwischen 6 und 8.
> 
> Aber es kommt natürlich auf den Studiengang an. Kann ja nicht jeder Germanistik oder Kunst studieren. ^^



Hey, hey, aufpassen. Ich studiere auch Germanistik und meine Kurse fangen um 8:30 Uhr an und gehen teilweise bis 20 Uhr, ich hatte aber auch schon Tutorien bis 21 Uhr. Heute habe ich glücklicherweise mal vier Freistunden, aber sonst muss ich auch früh aufstehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Echt? Die Germanisten, die ich so kenne, sind kaum 10 Stunden pro Woche in der Uni. Aber vielleicht liegt das bei dir am Lehramt.


----------



## Deanne (20. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Echt? Die Germanisten, die ich so kenne, sind kaum 10 Stunden pro Woche in der Uni. Aber vielleicht liegt das bei dir am Lehramt.



Nein, das liegt an der Arbeitseinstellung. Ich habe viele BA-Studenten in meinen Kursen sitzen und die haben fast noch mehr Wochenstunden, als ich. 
Wenn man sich den Stundenplan aber so legt, dass man jeden zweiten Tag frei hat und hier und da mal ein, zwei Seminare, liegt das eher an der eigenen Motivation, als am Studiengang.


----------



## Meriane (20. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch Student und habs gestern übertrieben 
Hab eine Vorlesung verpasst, das sollte aber nachzuholen sein.
Ich habe 26 Wochenstunden, wieviele habt ihr denn?


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich gehe zu vier Vorlesung garnicht, von der ersten und der letzten mal abgesehen..
/e von Übungen reden wir mal nicht ;D


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab 9 Vorlesung/Seminare und dann noch 1 Tutorium zu wieviel ich hingehe zeigt sich erst in den nächsten Wochen


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2011)

Hm, ich habe 24 SWS. Mit Nachbereitungszeit kommt man aber locker auf über 60-70 Stunden die Woche... Naja, es soll sich, wenn man es denn durchhält dann nach etwa 1 Jahr reduzieren...


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2011)

Es klingelte gerade an der Tür..meine Nachbarin: "Du ich war gerade mit Katrin Sushi essen, wir hatten noch was über" und gibt mir ne riesige Packung mit sau leckerem Sushi Zeugs <3

She wants my Co** ! :O 

5/5


----------



## Alux (20. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Es klingelte gerade an der Tür..meine Nachbarin: "Du ich war gerade mit Katrin Sushi essen, wir hatten noch was über" und gibt mir ne riesige Packung mit sau leckerem Sushi Zeugs <3
> 
> She wants my Co** ! :O
> 
> 5/5



Greetings dude!


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab 27. Allerdings sind einige davon Grundlagenfächer wie Rechtsgeschichte, Römisches Recht, Völkerrecht und Verfassungsgeschichte. Ich muss aber nur in einem eine Grundlagenprüfung ablegen, und das nicht mal dieses Jahr. Wähle wohl Rechtsgeschichte.

Nervt mich sowieso, dass nur 2 SWS relevant für meine Zwischenprüfung sind im Novemer/Dezember. Alles andere ist zwar nice to have, aber bis das relevant wird, hat mans eh wieder vergessen.


----------



## Slayed (20. Oktober 2011)

Lautsprecher fertig gebaut 4/5 
Morgen Wochenende 5/5
Großteil an Rohmaterial für en eigenbau Kart zusammen 4/5


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Greetings dude!



Bist du meine Nachbarin oder wofür die Grüße?


----------



## Alux (20. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bist du meine Nachbarin oder wofür die Grüße?



Einfach nur Glückwünsche^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2011)

War sie wenigstens nackt?


----------



## tonygt (20. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> War sie wenigstens nackt?



Ich glaub dann wär ihm nicht aufgefallen das sie Sushi mitgebracht hat


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist halt nur das falsche Wort *g*
Aber habs schon verstanden 

Passendes Meme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. Oktober 2011)

Heizung an, schön warm hier.
Am Tee schlürfen
Gute Musik 

5/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2011)

Schalke hat gewonnen 5/5
...und Dortmund nicht 5/5


----------



## Saalia (21. Oktober 2011)

es freut mich nicht wirklich, aber es hat mich zum lachen gebracht:

Der Hamster von der tochter meines arbeitskollegen ist auf extrem amüsante art und weise ums leben gekommen und nun telefoniert er mit seiner frau und macht sich auchnoch drüber lustig alá "in der biotonne beerdigen"..  10/5


----------



## Manowar (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann würden wir aber doch gern die Story dazu hören


----------



## Saalia (21. Oktober 2011)

Der hamster ist in der nacht wohl aus seinem käfig ausgebüchst, durch das offene fenster gesprungen und aus dem ersten stock direkt in die regentonne gefallen und dann ersoffen ^^

seine tochter voll traurig und mein kollege fragt nur ob der hamster aufgequollen wäre, wie eine wasserleiche. oder dass er bestimmt tagelang nix zu trinken bekommen hat, und das risiko deswegen auf sich genommen hätte... etc...


----------



## orkman (21. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Der hamster ist in der nacht wohl aus seinem käfig ausgebüchst, durch das offene fenster gesprungen und aus dem ersten stock direkt in die regentonne gefallen und dann ersoffen ^^
> 
> seine tochter voll traurig und mein kollege fragt nur ob der hamster aufgequollen wäre, wie eine wasserleiche. oder dass er bestimmt tagelang nix zu trinken bekommen hat, und das risiko deswegen auf sich genommen hätte... etc...


der typ gefaellt mir  ... aber wieso macht der rambo hamster denn sowas auch ... denkt wohl er sei ein ninja ... die geschichte klingt irgendwie unglaubwuerdig aber nett anzuhoeren ... hamster kriegt tuer auf , springt oder faellt aus dem offenen fenster und landet genau in der wassertonne ... made my day , thx


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2011)

Wahrscheinlich war es ein Lemming und hat den Abgang ueber Monate geplant. :0


----------



## orkman (21. Oktober 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war es ein Lemming und hat den Abgang ueber Monate geplant. :0



kann ich mir gut vorstellen ... lemming + ventilator waer aber schneller und schoener gewesen ... aber wie kriegt man sowas nachher in die biotonne ?^^


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> kann ich mir gut vorstellen ... lemming + ventilator waer aber schneller und schoener gewesen ... aber wie kriegt man sowas nachher in die biotonne ?^^




...oder von der Wand /Decke?!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Oktober 2011)

Ferien
Yääääääääääääääs


----------



## Tilbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Wieder Zuhause 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Bier & Pizza zum Frühstück 10/5


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Packen fast fertig und MOntag umzug! nur 3/5 weil ich noch aufräumen muss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bier zum Frühstück 10/5



fix'd und /sign. 

Termin zum Bewerbungsgespräch grade bekommen... 5/5 

Ah und Edit: einkaufen gewesen... 10/5


----------



## Edou (22. Oktober 2011)

Nen neuen (bzw jetzt richtigen vorher wars nurn laptop der langsam den geist aufgibt) PC!!!!!!!! 666/5


----------



## Tyro (22. Oktober 2011)

Gerade Karten für die Eastpak Antidote Tour bestellt!  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Gerade Karten für die Eastpak Antidote Tour bestellt!  5/5



War Donnerstag da in Hamburg, mach dich auf was gefasst


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bier & Pizza zum Frühstück 10/5



Das zählt nur, wenns um 8 Uhr gewesen ist (oder früher ) ^^
btt:

Heute morgen eine Sternschnuppe gesehen  4/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das zählt nur, wenns um 8 Uhr gewesen ist (oder früher ) ^^



Frühstück = Nachem Aufstehen



mh fresh shaved  
5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (22. Oktober 2011)

5/5 GTA IV Complete Edition für 11Euro auf Steam, ganz ordentlich oder?


----------



## Deanne (23. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Ich hatte einen großartigen Arbeitstag. <3


----------



## iShock (23. Oktober 2011)

2 Franzosen heute versucht auf Englisch Skat bei zu bringen haha das war herrlich 4/5 xD


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

Doch aufgeblieben und grad das Foo FIghters Konzert der Blizzcon reinziehen 10/5


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Sonntag Morgen mit tollem Frühstück 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schöner Sonntag Morgen mit tollem Frühstück 5/5





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bier & Pizza zum Frühstück [/font]



^

Sehr sehr sehr netten Abend gehabt gestern....10000000000000/5
Doch noch gut nach Hause gefunden zu haben... 5/5


----------



## Teysha (23. Oktober 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Doch aufgeblieben und grad das Foo FIghters Konzert der Blizzcon reinziehen 10/5




NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!! SCHEEEEIIIISSEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Ich hab es verpasst. War auf dem Konzert in Köln. Soooo geil! Ich freu mich einfach mal auf die nächsten 17 Jahre Foo Fighters  10/5

Und ich freu mich aufs shoppen nächste Woche mit ner Freundin. 5/5
Und dass ich Ferien habe 6/5


----------



## tonygt (23. Oktober 2011)

Das ich es endlich geschaft hab Oblivion zum laufen zu kriegen ohne den Bug, das lustige ist das es am Xbox Controller lag 5/5


----------



## OMGStranger (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab mein' SNES wiedergefunden <3 <3 <3


----------



## yves1993 (23. Oktober 2011)

Dass ich endlich meinen neuen Rechner habe 1333337/5 

Dass er jetzt auch einwandfrei funktioniert, dank skyline930 der mir heute echt geholfen hat: 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Dass ich endlich meinen neuen Rechner habe 1333337/5
> 
> Dass er jetzt auch einwandfrei funktioniert, dank skyline930 der mir heute echt geholfen hat: 5/5
> 
> ...



Kühlt dein CPU-Lüfter die Grafikkarte gleich mit? o_O Sieht auf dem ersten Bild total danach aus. ^^ Aber gratzi zum PC.


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Kühlt dein CPU-Lüfter die Grafikkarte gleich mit? o_O



Wenn beide Lüfter in den Kühlkörper blasen, dann ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2011)

Gerade meine erste Onlineparty Dungeon Defenders gespielt. Trotz meiner Unfähigkeit waren alle nett zu mir und wir hatten viel Spaß. Abzüge gibt's, weil ich wegen   Mathe 3 aufhören muss und das heute noch ein verdammt langer Tag wird. 3/5


----------



## Weeeedlord (24. Oktober 2011)

Am Mittwoch gibts Battlefield 3!  10/5


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2011)

Zimmer mal wieder aufgeräumt. Das Gefühl was getan zu haben und dann im sauberen Raum zu stehn ist einfach unbezahlbar 
5/5


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch gibts Battlefield 3!  10/5



Jaaaaah! *__* Amazon hat meins heute verschickt. Ich bin schon so fi***ig auf das Spiel!  10/5


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Stray Demon besiegt und Iaito auf + 5 gebracht! 5/5


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Oktober 2011)

&#8734;/5 Führerscheinprüfung eben bestanden


----------



## Aswin2009 (24. Oktober 2011)

wow endllich aufgehört zu haben. cata war noch ok. aber das neue add mach ich nicht mit. ja ich weiß mimimi aber alles lass ich mir als kunde auch nicht bieten


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bodypump fällt wieder aus 5/5




Gerade mit meinem Trainer telefoniert.. zusätzlich zu meinem Job, hab ich jetzt wohl nen kleinen Minijob bekommen 
Wenn der Kurs ausfällt, spring ich für ihn ein.
Ab Minute 2. Dann steh ich da oben :>
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J7uzR1tMQQ&feature=related[/youtube]
Freut mich saumäßig. 
Geiler Job und der Kurs fällt nicht mehr aus


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe das das nicht viel gewicht ist  die armen Gelenke ...


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Scheiben sehen sehr groß aus, aber im Grunde steckt da nicht viel hinter 
Da sich das Ganze im Kraftausdauerbereich befindet, kann man eh nur wenig Gewichte nehmen.
Die beanspruchten Muskeln brennen sehr nach einem Track, an den Gelenken hab ich noch nie was gemerkt und ich übertreibs doch gern mal mit dem Gewicht  
Bin mit dem Trainer befreundet und wir sind Trainingspartner, da stichelt man sich eh immer weiter und dann hat man direkt mal zu viel auf der Stange *g*

Da sind zum Teil auch Leute die ihre 55 Jahre erreicht haben und auch durchaus Übergewichtige. Wenn die da nichts merken, dann sollten das jüngere und sportlichere schon garnicht merken.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

hmm okay sah für mich, druch die durchgestreckte gelenke nicht gut aus.


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2011)

Das hat der Körper eigentlich schon selber gut drauf, dass man keine Gewichte, mit einem Ruck, in seine Gelenke knallen lässt.
Dafür hast du ja auch eigentlich alles in Zeiten eingeteilt. Eine Bewegung sollte minimum 1sek dauern, damit würdest du eh schummeln, wenn du es schneller machst *g*

Hachja.. man merkt, das ich deswegen gute Laune hab oder?  5/5


----------



## yves1993 (24. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wenn beide Lüfter in den Kühlkörper blasen, dann ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.



Hehe ne das wäre auch nicht sinnvoll. Beide Blasen in 1 Richtung, heisst durchzug. Alle (Pic aus gesehen) von Rechts nach links raus.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2011)

Geburtstagsgeschenk für meine beste Freundin gefunden, gemacht und bestellt 5/5


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (25. Oktober 2011)

Weeeedlord schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch gibts Battlefield 3!  10/5



10/5

Und...
endlich Schule aus 5/5 (:


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Oktober 2011)

Endlich steht alles in der neuen Wohnung und die letzte Kiste wurde im Keller verstaut  5/5


----------



## Saji (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein Lieblingspostbote brachte mir heute Mittag mein BF3! 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

PS3 Sound am PC 5/5 !

Mit Freunden über Skype reden + an der PS3 zusammen spielen!


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

Frauen 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Frauen 5/5



Ach komm übertreib ma nit


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Aussage des Chefs: _Für den Rest des Tages lässt Ihr das Projekt links liegen und macht irgendwas, das nichts damit zu tun hat. Macht Online-Weiterbildung_. Das bedeutet: Kann für die nächsten paar Stunden surfen und dann früher nach Hause gehn! Unbezahlbar/5


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aussage des Chefs: _Für den Rest des Tages lässt Ihr das Projekt links liegen und macht irgendwas, das nichts damit zu tun hat. Macht Online-Weiterbildung_. Das bedeutet: Kann für die nächsten paar Stunden surfen und dann früher nach Hause gehn! Unbezahlbar/5



Ist doch langweilig. 
Ich fänds schrecklich wenn ich auf der Arbeit nur dumm rumsitzen "müsste"(ist ja vom Cheffe angeordnet ).
Spätestens nach 1-2 Stunden würd ich zum Chef rein und um Arbeit betteln!


----------



## Saji (26. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3. Das Spiel ist wirklich episch und macht ungeheuer viel Laune. Wenn jetzt die Teamglieder herausfinden, dass die Panzer einen Boost haben und man so schneller einen Berg hochkommt fetzt es richtig. ^^ 5/5


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2011)

Test geschafft, 2/3 der Zeit gebraucht und überall sehr gute Leistung. Ich dachte ich versau das total! 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (26. Oktober 2011)

5/5: Heute wurde im Seminar ein spontaner Test geschrieben, um zu überprüfen, wer den aufgegebenen Text gelesen hat. Und ich war bestens vorbereitet und nach 5 Minuten fertig.

5/5: Montag große Halloween-Party und Freitag bin ich auch unterwegs.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Gesichter der Leute die an der Tür verwirrt waren, weil ich aus reiner Langeweile ein paar "Drücken" und "Ziehen" Schilder mit dem genauen Gegenteil überklebt hatte 5/5 XD


----------



## iShock (28. Oktober 2011)

lol an den Poster über mir 


4/5 weil ich glaube gut schlafen zu können heute mal  (zur abwechslung mal am Abend müde)


----------



## Saimensays7412 (28. Oktober 2011)

gestern mal wieder einen richtig guten Film entdeckt zu haben (Gran Torino) 4/5

Besonders Walts Testamentsauflagen für seinen Wagen  100/5


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Saimensays7412 schrieb:


> gestern mal wieder einen richtig guten Film entdeckt zu haben (Gran Torino) 4/5
> 
> Besonders Walts Testamentsauflagen für seinen Wagen  100/5



Der Wagen ist auch hammer.. aber sicher ein Spritfresser. ^^

Achja worüber ich mich freue?
Über gewisse Personen, die offensichtlich gelernt haben, aufrichtig und ehrlich zu sein. 5/5


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2011)

Erste Bandbestätigungen raus fürs Summerbreeze .. Napalm Death 
Fängt schon sehr gut. 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ja, ja! Es ist wahr!  Danke Charlie!

5/5

Ich lasse diesen Satz unkommentiert hier stehen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. Oktober 2011)

Raupen im Arsch...äh Schmetterling im Bauch 999/5


----------



## Bazdash (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich so richtig auf das TGIF-Bier und das jeden Freitag (TGIF=Thank God it's friday). Und so überrichtig freue ich mich auf das Volbeatkonzert am Mittwoch in einer Woche.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

Waldgeist 5/5

Jam jam jam D


----------



## Haxxler (28. Oktober 2011)

Feierabend und ein klasse Wochenende in Aussicht 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2011)

Nachher kommt ne Freundin zu "besuch" 10/5.


----------



## tonygt (28. Oktober 2011)

Eben nochmal nach Hause fahren, um die letzten Details fürs Kostüm zu beenden und dann hoffentlich mit sehr geilem Kostüm auf eine vor Halloween Party  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2011)

gl&hf


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

4 Tage frei 4/5 :>


----------



## Knallfix (29. Oktober 2011)

Gleich das neue Auto abholen 8/5 
Eine Woche Urlaub 10/5

Knall


----------



## Kamsi (29. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOuB-u4Txww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




This !!!!

Kill Bill der Film wurde heilig gesprochen ^^


----------



## tonygt (29. Oktober 2011)

LOL Patch Preview 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Grade einen epischen Bossfight mit Sif gehabt 5/5

Ich zitter immer noch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2011)

Nach 10 ver*ickten Stunden Arbeit heute endlich zu Hause. 5/5.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Oktober 2011)

Mario Barth auf RTL 2/5 :-)


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Mario Barth auf RTL 2/5 :-)



Kennste det kennste det kennste det?! 

NE KENN ICH NICHT, Mario Barth saugt. ^^


----------



## Saji (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kennste det kennste det kennste det?!
> 
> NE KENN ICH NICHT, Mario Barth saugt. ^^



Den muss man einfach Live sehen. Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen in Hannover und es war geil. 

---

Bis um vier aufbleiben und doch schon um drei ins Bett gehen. Geile Sache! :3 5/5


----------



## Deanne (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Kennste det kennste det kennste det?!
> 
> NE KENN ICH NICHT, Mario Barth saugt. ^^



Genau das. Der Typ nervt einfach nur und immer, wenn ich ihn im TV sehen muss, krieg ich aggressive Zustände.


----------



## Manowar (30. Oktober 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Den muss man einfach Live sehen. Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen in Hannover und es war geil.




/sign

Hab den in Frankfurt gesehen und man konnte garnicht aufhören zu lachen. Mit tausenden lachenden Menschen um sich, ist es einfach was ganz anderes.
Im TV kann ich mir den keine Sekunde mehr anschauen.


Neuer Rechner 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur das hier zum Thema Mario Barth:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=REr1tDbZkn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Serdar unser Gott spricht das was alle denken aber keiner sagen mag ^^


----------



## Alux (30. Oktober 2011)

Gefallene Engel 1-3 grad auf Pro Sieben 7/5


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

An Kindheitstage erinnert zu werden 10/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROj5RqRrJRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Zimmer aufräumen 4/5 . 
Mir macht das eig immer Spaß, vor allem da es nie wirklich ein Chaos ist, sondern Staubsaugen und hier und da Klamotten, und wenn man fertig ist und es sieht alles wieder ordentlich aussieht ists 5/5


----------



## orkman (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich sag nur das hier zum Thema Mario Barth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gott is der schlecht ... der denkt er sei witzig wenn ich sowas hoeren will geh ich einfach nur vor die tuer ... da gibs auch genug leute die wild und dumm mit schimpfwoertern um sich schmeissen
BTT: dass ich endlich bf3 und batman arkham city hab und heut abend durchzogge ^^ ausserdem sehr gut geschlafen


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Serdar unser Gott spricht das was alle denken aber keiner sagen mag ^^



kaya yanar ist besser - das ist nur nen agressiver türke der nazi vergleiche mit dem olympia stadion macht


----------



## Saimensays7412 (30. Oktober 2011)

Dienstag frei zu haben 5/5

sollte ruhig mehr Feiertage geben


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Waltz with Bashir 5/5.
Neuer Top10 Film.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

endlich wach  
5/5


----------



## Cantharion (30. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich sag nur das hier zum Thema Mario Barth:
> Serdar unser Gott spricht das was alle denken aber keiner sagen mag ^^



Serdar ist der beste Comedian - Zu Kaya Yanar und Mario Barth sag ich nur: typpisch RTL.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Kaya Yanar geht meiner Meinung nach auch noch mehr als fit!


Aber Mario Barth ...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Serdar ist der beste Comedian - Zu Kaya Yanar und Mario Barth sag ich nur: typpisch RTL.



nur das kaya yanar bei sat1 mit was guckst du seine karriere begonnen hat und mario barth bei den öffentlichen mit nightwash und pro 7 quatsch comedy club


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> gott is der schlecht ... der denkt er sei witzig wenn ich sowas hoeren will geh ich einfach nur vor die tuer ... da gibs auch genug leute die wild und dumm mit schimpfwoertern um sich schmeissen
> BTT: dass ich endlich bf3 und batman arkham city hab und heut abend durchzogge ^^ ausserdem sehr gut geschlafen







Kamsi schrieb:


> kaya yanar ist besser - das ist nur nen agressiver türke der nazi vergleiche mit dem olympia stadion macht




So reagieren ALLE wenn sie ihn das erste Mal hören oder sehen.
 Ihr beide kennt ihn echt null ^^

 Aber ist typisch... denn die Muße sich komplette Bühnenprogramme und seine Gesellschaftskritik anzusehen oder anzuhören haben die wenigsten.


 Serdar Somuncu ist kein Comedian im näheren Sinne.
TV Sender laden ihn nicht mehr ein, weil er nicht massentauglich ist. Das sagt viel über den Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Kommentare aus 

Er ist Schauspieler, Produzent, von allem etwas.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich find Serdar klasse, hab ihn durch Brokencomedy kennen gelernt (wo er den Taxifahrer macht) und fand ihn da schon großartig. 

B2T: 

Heute kein Illuminati... 0/5


----------



## Kamsi (30. Oktober 2011)

6te november shikari ^^

heute kommen leuchte vampire


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 6te november shikari ^^
> 
> heute kommen leuchte vampire



...


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

In 2 Wochen ins Kino gehn... In König der Löwen *_* Mein absoluter Lieblings-Lieblings-Lieblingsfilm und ich hab NOCHMAL die Chance, ins Kino zu gehn. Wobei ich mich auch nicht wirklich an das Kinoerlebnis '94 mit 5 Jahren erinnern kann  Edit: OVER 9000/5 natürlich.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Pizza bestellt, nomnomnom  3/5

Morgen abend wieder Schule aber es lässt mich relativ kalt ^^ 3/5

Recht lange MTB Tour durch den herbstlichen Wald gehabt heute, einfach goil 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




100000000/5


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen frei: 5/5


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 zu mir kommen sie natürlich nicht :-( und is natürlich alles im Westen fufufufu


grad mal pause für 20 minuten 2/5 x_x und nachm mittag frei (hoff ich mal) 4/5


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein Notebook hängt jetzt am Fernseher.  Ein 26 Zoll Bildschirm ist nicht schlecht. ^_^ 5/5


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen ins Kino gehn... In König der Löwen *_* Mein absoluter Lieblings-Lieblings-Lieblingsfilm und ich hab NOCHMAL die Chance, ins Kino zu gehn. Wobei ich mich auch nicht wirklich an das Kinoerlebnis '94 mit 5 Jahren erinnern kann  Edit: OVER 9000/5 natürlich.


Ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, als ich den im Kino gesehn hab. Der hat wohl die traurigste Filmszene, die ich je gesehn hab   Aber abgesehn vom Tod des Vaters ist er recht lustig


----------



## orkman (31. Oktober 2011)

heute abend halloween nacht im kino ... durchmachen und sich die neuesten besten horrorfilme reinziehen ... 30 euro fuer 4 filme , gratis fruehstueck und kuerbissuppe soviel man will ... dazu noch gratis redbull soviel man(n) will ^^ ... wieso kann sowas net jedes wochenende sein ?^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Oktober 2011)

Toll, laut der BBC-Seite http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-15391515#/ bin ich der 4.526.021.760 Mensch auf der Erde gewesen und ich werde ca. 77,2 Jahre alt werden


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Toll, laut der BBC-Seite http://www.bbc.co.uk...orld-15391515#/ bin ich der 4.526.021.760 Mensch auf der Erde gewesen und ich werde ca. 77,2 Jahre alt werden



Ich werde genauso alt wie du ! bin aber der *5,699,384,214th *[font=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif]Mensch auf der Welt[/font]


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Toll, laut der BBC-Seite http://www.bbc.co.uk...orld-15391515#/ bin ich der 4.526.021.760 Mensch auf der Erde gewesen und ich werde ca. 77,2 Jahre alt werden



Woher die das nur wissen....


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

> [font=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif]You were the [/font]*5,168,509,252nd*[font=Arial, Helmet, Freesans, sans-serif] person[/font]



Und mit ca. 77 Jahre Lebenserwartung habe ich sogar noch ein bisschen was von meiner Rente. 5/5


----------



## Skatero (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sind es 79.3.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (31. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> heute abend halloween nacht im kino ... durchmachen und sich die neuesten besten horrorfilme reinziehen ... 30 euro fuer 4 filme , gratis fruehstueck und kuerbissuppe soviel man will ... dazu noch gratis redbull soviel man(n) will ^^ ... wieso kann sowas net jedes wochenende sein ?^^



Will auch O_o


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Netten Abend gehabt, trotz Schule 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (31. Oktober 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Toll, laut der BBC-Seite http://www.bbc.co.uk...orld-15391515#/ bin ich der 4.526.021.760 Mensch auf der Erde gewesen und ich werde ca. 77,2 Jahre alt werden



Ich bin Nummer 5,232,826,206. Laut BBC. Aber mal ernsthaft: Ich glaube, ich bin ein paar Nummern vorher dran, weil ich nämlich schon um 00:58 auf die Welt kam 

Interessant finde ich aber die Statistik, dass in Deutschland jede Stunde 79 Menschen geboren werden, aber 97 sterben. Ohne die 13 Einwanderer pro Stunde hätten wir n ziemlich böses Minuswachstum, was sich mit -0,1% im Jahr noch in Grenzen hält.

Ich werde übrigens 82,4 Jahre alt - Frau zu sein hat durchaus Vorteile, ich hab mehr von meiner Rente als ihr


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich werde übrigens 82,4 Jahre alt - Frau zu sein hat durchaus Vorteile, ich hab mehr von meiner Rente als ihr



Bis dahin gibt es schon längst keine Rente mehr - Hand drauf. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bis dahin gibt es schon längst keine Rente mehr - Hand drauf. ^^



Das glaub ich auch eher, aber ich wollte doch den Anderen hier ihr Weltbild nicht zerstören :O


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Heut abend Männerabend mit Bier, Met und Gangsterfilmen!!! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Heut abend Männerabend mit Bier, Met und Gangsterfilmen!!! 5/5



Und das Fitnessstudio war für umsonst... MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Kamsi (1. November 2011)

weizen und honig haben doch keine kalorien ^^

selbstgemachter met oder gekaufter ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Gekaufter, aber Regional
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin ich war gestern garnicht im Studio, doch zu Faul gewesen xD


----------



## Tilbie (1. November 2011)

14 Punkte in der IV-Klausur    5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (1. November 2011)

Meine Heizung und das warme Wasser gehen wieder 5/5

Die kommende Rechnung ist wahrscheinlich dann etwas für den "Was regt euch auf "- Thread...


----------



## Alux (1. November 2011)

endlich die X Box 360 verkauft, immerhin 180€ bekommen 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. November 2011)

Heute immerhin schon drei Stunden gelernt. 3/5, weil zwei Stunden noch fehlen.


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Gerade Adblock Plus für Chrome entdeckt. :3 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Mit Kumpel zufällig den besten Pizzadienst der Stadt gefunden zu haben: 6/5


----------



## Deathstyle (1. November 2011)

The Big Bang Theory 5/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2011)

GTA 5 ... 5/5

Der Trailer schaut ja mal hammer aus


----------



## tonygt (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GTA 5 ... 5/5
> 
> Der Trailer schaut ja mal hammer aus



^this


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GTA 5 ... 5/5
> 
> Der Trailer schaut ja mal hammer aus



This und das ich bis dann vermutlich endlich ne PS3 habe *-* 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (2. November 2011)

Meine Sailor-Moon-Mangas sind da 5/5 x)


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2011)

Mein Geschäfts-PC läuft jetzt auf ner Notebook-HD und erstaunlicherweise problemlos und schnell  1/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Auf GIGA TV heute... endlich wieder ...  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

5/5 Die Mehrheit der Menschen bzw. Gamer scheint tatsächlich einigermaßen tolerant zu sein. In Skyrim sind ja Homo-Ehen möglich, ich les mir gerade die alte News dazu auf Gamestar durch. Echt lustig, was da manche vom Stapel lassen. Und dafür gewaltig runtegevotet werden. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

meinste damit gay sex oder einfach nur frauen die bi sind ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Hä? Macht es einen Unterschied? Homo bedeutet bekanntlich immer beides... verstehe deine Frage nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (3. November 2011)

naja bei dragon age origin zum bsp gabs schwule elfen und bisexuelle frauen jeweils als romanzen partner ^^

mich gruselts jetzt schon vor der modding community und deren sex mods wieder ^^


----------



## Saimensays7412 (3. November 2011)

gleich den neuen BuffedCast 271 hören zu können 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (4. November 2011)

Wochenende 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 5/5 Die Mehrheit der Menschen bzw. Gamer scheint tatsächlich einigermaßen tolerant zu sein. In Skyrim sind ja Homo-Ehen möglich, ich les mir gerade die alte News dazu auf Gamestar durch. Echt lustig, was da manche vom Stapel lassen. Und dafür gewaltig runtegevotet werden. ^^



Man kann in Skyrim heiraten? Ich glaub ich sollte mir die Features von dem Spiel nochmal durchlesen 

@Topic
Heute nur Politikunterricht, danach frei. ^^ 5/5
Wochenende generell 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Man kann in Skyrim heiraten? Ich glaub ich sollte mir die Features von dem Spiel nochmal durchlesen



Och nööö...ich fand das Spiel bís gerad ganz gut ...

btt:
Schönes Wetter (ja es ist dunkel ...) 4/5


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Och nööö...ich fand das Spiel bís gerad ganz gut ...



Glaube auch nicht, dass mit das fehlen würde, wenns nicht dabei wäre.
 Ich will ja schließlich nicht die SIMS spielen sondern mit meinem Wikinger-ähnlichen Helden Abenteuer erleben.


----------



## Rayon (4. November 2011)

morgen Ausflug nach Frankfurt mit Freunden... 5/5


----------



## Tsukasu (4. November 2011)

Auf: Saufen Saufen Saufen Saufen, Fressen und Ficken.
Und noch wichtiger auf: Guild Wars 2


----------



## Dominau (5. November 2011)

Schon seit fast 2 Wochen keine Schokolade gegessen!
3/5


----------



## Gutgore (5. November 2011)

meine neuen pc sachen sind da ...außer die grafikkarte die kommt erst montag =( , eh wie klein ist den ne ssd festplatte bitte? hab mich voll erschrocken  1000/5


----------



## tear_jerker (5. November 2011)

Pandaman hat es ins Pirateboard Character Battle 2011 geschafft  4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht, dass mit das fehlen würde, wenns nicht dabei wäre.
> Ich will ja schließlich nicht die SIMS spielen sondern mit meinem Wikinger-ähnlichen Helden Abenteuer erleben.



Es zwingt dich ja keiner mit vorgehaltener Waffe, mit NPC's eine Liebelei zu veranstalten. ^^

Das ganze bleibt freiwillig, wobei es durchaus sein kann, dass eine Ehe Einfluss auf die Spielwelt hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2011)

Komischer Heimweg heut morgen, aber trotzdem gut nach Hause gefunden zu haben ... win/5


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

heute schöner TV Abend, auf Pro Sieben Die purpurnen Flüsse 1+2 10/5


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaube auch nicht, dass mit das fehlen würde, wenns nicht dabei wäre.
> Ich will ja schließlich nicht die SIMS spielen sondern mit meinem Wikinger-ähnlichen Helden Abenteuer erleben.



Oh, das haben damals bei Dragon Age auch alle gesagt. Und am Ende hat dann doch jeder einen weiblichen Char erstellt und sich auf eine Romanze mit Leliana eingelassen. Natürlich mit Nude-Patch. ^^


----------



## tonygt (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, das haben damals bei Dragon Age auch alle gesagt. Und am Ende hat dann doch jeder einen weiblichen Char erstellt und sich auf eine Romanze mit Leliana eingelassen. Natürlich mit Nude-Patch. ^^



Psst


----------



## Saimensays7412 (5. November 2011)

durchs Laub joggen, einfach eine Farbenpracht  5/5


----------



## Edou (5. November 2011)

Grade AC/DC Live At River Plate DVD Hören/Schauen. 5/5 *_*


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, das haben damals bei Dragon Age auch alle gesagt. Und am Ende hat dann doch jeder einen weiblichen Char erstellt und sich auf eine Romanze mit Leliana eingelassen. Natürlich mit Nude-Patch. ^^



Was für ein Billo-Scheiß


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, das haben damals bei Dragon Age auch alle gesagt. Und am Ende hat dann doch jeder einen weiblichen Char erstellt und sich auf eine Romanze mit Leliana eingelassen. Natürlich mit Nude-Patch. ^^



schuldig aber ohne nude mod bei mir ^^

fand einfach lelianna von der story viel besser als alistar und der komische elf - habe den dlc leliannas song geliebt


----------



## Saimensays7412 (5. November 2011)

da muss man sich ja schon fast Gedanken machen, wenn man das Game ohne hintergedanken gezockt hat


----------



## Gutgore (5. November 2011)

neuen pc zusammengebaut...alles da außer die graka , die kommt montag... ssd festplatte ist mal ultra geil oO. (der rest natürlich auch) 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh, das haben damals bei Dragon Age auch alle gesagt. Und am Ende hat dann doch jeder einen weiblichen Char erstellt und sich auf eine Romanze mit Leliana eingelassen. Natürlich mit Nude-Patch. ^^



Was, du etwa auch?


----------



## Deanne (5. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was, du etwa auch?



Natürlich nicht! Ich habe natürlich Alistair geheiratet und bin Königin geworden. Man, man!


----------



## zoizz (5. November 2011)

Nachdem meine SSD (natürlich Systemlaufwerk mit Betriebssystem) den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich nach 4 Std Fehlersuchens, Neukauf einer anderen SSD und reinstallation (mitsamt dem ganzen personalisierungskrams) in ca 6 stündiger Arbeit endlich wieder einen funktionierenden Rechner.
5/5


juche!


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Stromberg schauen und nächste Woche die neue Staffel 5/5 ^^


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

Jetzt endlich die neue Supernatural folge schauen! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

So heute aber Illuminati 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

ne Programmänderung 

Twilight New moon


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

eBay Auktion gewonnen, yay. x) 5/5 Aller guten Dinge sind ja eh bekanntlich drei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ne Programmänderung
> 
> Twilight New moon



Äh Nein ? 

Selbst wenn, schau ich halt X-Man auf RTL


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So heute aber Illuminati 5/5



Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Heute Illuminati schauen 3/5

3/5 deswegen weil ich das Buch gelesen hab und daher nicht sehr hohe Ansprüche hab, die 3 Punkte gibts nur wegen Tom Hanks


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Heute Illuminati schauen 3/5
> 
> 3/5 deswegen weil ich das Buch gelesen hab und daher nicht sehr hohe Ansprüche hab, die 3 Punkte gibts nur wegen Tom Hanks



Öhm... fandest du das Buch so schlecht, dass deine Erwartung so niedrig ist? Oder bist auch kein Fan von Buchverfilmungen?


Ich bin ehrlich, ich mag den Film gar nicht. Tom Hanks ist kein doller Robert Langdon. :-/
(Was daran liegen mag das ich das Buch lange vor dem Film gelesen habe. ^^)


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

Genügend Konzetration zu haben, um in BF3 zu rul0rn. =)5/5


----------



## Dominau (6. November 2011)

PS2 angeschlossen, alte Spiele rausgekramt. Das wird witzig heute 
Einziges Problem ist, hab meine Speicherkarte irgendwie verlegt.

3/5


----------



## Alux (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Öhm... fandest du das Buch so schlecht, dass deine Erwartung so niedrig ist? Oder bist auch kein Fan von Buchverfilmungen?
> 
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich, ich mag den Film gar nicht. Tom Hanks ist kein doller Robert Langdon. :-/
> (Was daran liegen mag das ich das Buch lange vor dem Film gelesen habe. ^^)



Ich finde das Buch klasse und mir gefällt Tom Hanks in vielen Filmen, aber bisher war es meistens so, dass Buchverfilmungen wenig mit dem Buch gemein haben. Eragon ist da ein Paradebeispiel, aus meiner Sicht sehr gute Bücher aber die Verfilmung ist der pure Schwachsinn.


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

Gerade festgestellt, dass sich der Simfyplayer mit den Multimediatasten meines Keyboards steuern lässt.  5/5


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Morgen Show & Tell in englisch 3/5

Ein awesome Poster bestellt 4/5

Den besten Desktophintergrund seit langem gefunden 1/5

Manchmal sinds halt wirklich nur die kleinen Dinge. :3


----------



## tear_jerker (6. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Gerade festgestellt, dass sich der Simfyplayer mit den Multimediatasten meines Keyboards steuern lässt.  5/5



pfff,simfy... benutz lieber grooveshark ^^


----------



## Saji (6. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> pfff,simfy... benutz lieber grooveshark ^^



Ist mir zu grau. :3 Da sollen zum Teil keine Lizenzrechte vorliegen und sowas. Da bleib ich weg. ^^ Ich zahle ja gerne für ein Streamportal einen kleinen monatlichen Unkostenbeitrag.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

Morgen wieder Schule 5/5


----------



## tonygt (6. November 2011)

Grad die Oblivion Erweiterungen Installiert da bin ich ja mal gespannt ^^5/5
 Hoffen das sie die Wartezeit bis Freitag überbrücken können


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen wider Schule 5/5



Au ha, da lern dann aber lieber nochmal ein bisschen Deutsch....   

trolololololololo


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2011)

Dark Souls mit Freund Over 9.000/5


----------



## iShock (6. November 2011)

18 Tage  noch dann 1 Woche in die Heimat <3 5/5


tolles wetter 15-20° C im November ham was 4/5


----------



## Rysm (7. November 2011)

Urlaub im Dezember 4/5
SWTOR Release zu meinem Urlaub im Dezember 5/5
SkiUrlaub im Januar 5/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. November 2011)

noch 4 Tage, dann gehts ab in den Urlaub  4/5 weil es noch 4 Tage sind.


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2011)

Chef kam gerade und sagte mir, dass ich Teil einer Gewinnausschüttung werde und naja..gibt ne menge Kohle am Ende des Monats O_o

Kleine momentane Geldsorgen adé !
Sinnlos ausgeben oder aufs Konto damit?


----------



## Deanne (7. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Sinnlos ausgeben oder aufs Konto damit?



50/50. Für einen Teil gönnst du dir etwas und den Rest sparst du.


----------



## iShock (7. November 2011)

neue Schokolade gnihihihi 4/5


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Spaghetti Bolognese heut abend. ^^ 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. November 2011)

Cool, ich komm vorbei.


----------



## Alux (7. November 2011)

heute hatten wir Draußen Turnen, schön kalt (1-2°C) und es war dunkel 10/5, einfach herrlich

Edit: Grad Fluch der Karibik Fremde Gezeiten auf Blu Ray schauen, einfach geil die Quali


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

BATMAN IST DA WUHUUUUUU 5/5! <3 Ich liebe dich Batman<3


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> heute hatten wir Draußen Turnen, schön kalt (1-2°C) und es war dunkel 10/5, einfach herrlich



Rofl, wer macht bei so nem Wetter draußen "Turnen"? Bist du bei der Fremdenlegion oder sowas?


----------



## Alux (7. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Rofl, wer macht bei so nem Wetter draußen "Turnen"? Bist du bei der Fremdenlegion oder sowas?



Naja in der Halle gehen die Lichter nicht^^  generell gehen wir raus solange es mehr als -5° hat oder schüttet bzw volle Pulle schneit, leichter Regen und bisschen Schnee macht auch nix

Und ich liebe Kälte und Dunkelheit^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2011)

Und es begab sich zu der Zeit als ein junger, gutaussehender, intelligenter Kerl daheim saß bei Kerzenschein und es war die Zeit gekommen, wo er sich der fröhlichkeit hingab und sich wieder der stimmungsgeladenen Aufgabe stellte Musik für die kommende Zeit zusammen zu suchen 5/5


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Und es begab sich zu der Zeit als ein junger, gutaussehender, intelligenter Kerl daheim saß bei Kerzenschein und es war die Zeit gekommen, wo er sich der fröhlichkeit hingab und sich wieder der stimmungsgeladenen Aufgabe stellte Musik für die kommende Zeit zusammen zu suchen 5/5



Du hast eine poetische Ader!


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

Wenn man Adds (an gut aussehende Mädchen) verschickt & diese einen annehmen und anschreiben  
5/5

@Shikari


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du hast eine poetische Ader!


Definitiv poetischer als "Ich geh Weihnachtslieder suchen und mein Alljährliches "Weihnachten bei Jay" Album zusammenstellen! *wie ein Kind herumhüpf*"

Abgesehen davon hätte ich es auch besser schreiben können... so oft 'Zeit' und dann noch zwei mal eine zeitliche Einordnung... Brr.. da kratzt es im Großhirn!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wenn man Adds (an gut aussehende Mädchen) verschickt & diese einen annehmen und anschreiben
> 5/5
> 
> @Shikari



Ohne mich hättest sie doch garnet bekommen, also sei mal dankbar.  


B2T: Besuch da... 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ohne mich hättest sie doch garnet bekommen, also sei mal dankbar.
> 
> 
> B2T: Besuch da... 10/5



"Besuch" ? 
Also kein Skype ? :s 

Ja bin ich auch & wenn du ein Bro bist sagst du zu allem was sie dir erzählt : JA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2011)

Du weißt ja, die eine Hand hilft der Anderen... (ok im übertragenden Sinne  )

Skype ist grad nich, später


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

"Kannst ja mal vorbeischaun, wenn du mal wieder in Hamburg bist" 

Wer ist der Boss ?


----------



## BlizzLord (8. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wer ist der Boss ?



Ich?


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2011)

Ja auch ,aber das bezog sich grad nur auf Shikari & mich


----------



## Saji (8. November 2011)

Meine Amazonbestellung kam heute an! 5/5

Mein Gran Turismo 5 (eBay) auch! 5/5


----------



## Aswin2009 (8. November 2011)

endlich ein paar sachen auf amazon loszuwerden 5/5 ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. November 2011)

Nintendocore hören, vorher lecker gegessen, alles super = 5/5


----------



## zoizz (8. November 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> ... Im Endeffekt hat er sie zwar doch behalten, aber es war ein ganzes Stück Arbeit, ihn davon zu überzeugen, dass er sie behalten soll. (Hab die Katze schlichtweg mit einem Kind verglichen und ihn gefragt, ob er selbiges auch einfach ins Heim steckt, wenn es ihm 'nicht lieb genug' oder 'zu scheu' ist. ...




This!


----------



## Alux (8. November 2011)

dank dem Religionsunterricht heute endlich eine gute Formulierung meiner Meinung zum Thema Religion gefunden 4/5


----------



## Manowar (9. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass mit MW3, die Noobtuber aus BF3 verschwinden 1/5


----------



## Alux (9. November 2011)

morgen kein English und Chemistry 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. November 2011)

Nach der 1. Bewerbungsphase Einladung zum schriftlichen Auswahlverfahren beim Verfassungsschutz. Es geht voran...


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2011)

Noch 2 Tage bis zum neuen Kool Savas Album 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2011)

Matrix gucken 5/5
Morgen Geburtstag 8/5


----------



## Dominau (9. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Matrix gucken 5/5



Und dabei Thunfischsalat essen.


----------



## Rayon (9. November 2011)

Aus der Probezeit übernommen worden zu sein 100000/5

sehr sehr gute Zwischenbeurteilung bekommen zu haben 10000/5


----------



## zoizz (9. November 2011)

Das sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Deanne (9. November 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Aus der Probezeit übernommen worden zu sein 100000/5
> 
> sehr sehr gute Zwischenbeurteilung bekommen zu haben 10000/5



Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Rayon (10. November 2011)

Danke. Da wird am Wochenende mal wieder gefeiert :-)


----------



## Rayon (10. November 2011)

Danke. Da wird am Wochenende mal wieder gefeiert :-)


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

5/5: Am Samstag gehts mit einer guten Freundin nach Düsseldorf. Shoppen und sie endlich mal an Bubble-Tea heranführen.

4/5: Ich hab morgen Abend ein Date. Whoa.


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 4/5: Ich hab morgen Abend ein Date. Whoa.



Grrrr! 

Gerade ist endlich mein Paket angekommen 5/5


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Am Samstag gehts mit einer guten Freundin nach Düsseldorf. Shoppen und sie endlich mal an Bubble-Tea heranführen.
> 
> 4/5: Ich hab morgen Abend ein Date. Whoa.



Have fun, auf dass es Bestand haben mag 


@Topic

Der DTM BMW für 2012 sieht irgendwie geil aus: 3/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skyrim kommt hoffentlich noch am Wochenende, wäre jedenfalls cool 5/5

Erkältung praktisch überstanden, d.h. ab morgen wieder Sport 5/5


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2011)

Der sah mal besser aus 
http://www.bimmertoday.de/2011/07/1...bilder-zum-bmw-m3-dtm-concept-car/#more-40090


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2011)

Mit dem hier hält eh garnichts mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer vielleicht das m1 Konzeptmodell was nie gebaut wird ;_;


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Der sah mal besser aus
> http://www.bimmertod...car/#more-40090



Ach naja ausser der Lackierung seh ich da kaum Unterschiede... und könnte ja sein dass er von irgendeinem Team schwarz eingesetzt wird dank Werbung, Sponsoren, etc


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2011)

Juhuuu grad erfahren, dass ich nen Geschäfts-Laptop bekomme: 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2011)

Geburtstag - nichts kann heute meine Laune vermiesen 10/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. November 2011)

-Skyrim heute schon angekommen 10/5

-Gestern endlich den Met-Laden wiedergefunden, in dem ich vor ca. 5 Jahren mal den besten mir bekannten Met gekauft habe und heute direkt hingegurkt um mich einzudecken 5/5


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

Ich weiß was Ceiwyn morgen macht 

Und ich mach morgen das selbe 
SYKRIM !!! 5/5


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Have fun, auf dass es Bestand haben mag



Naja, so ernst ist es mir auch wieder nicht. Aber danke. ^^


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Skyrim versandt, wird wohl morgen oder übermorgen hier eintreffen, perfekt! 5/5

Wünsche schonmal allen Skyrim Zockern viel Spass!


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Skyrim versandt, wird wohl morgen oder übermorgen hier eintreffen, perfekt! 5/5
> 
> Wünsche schonmal allen Skyrim Zockern viel Spass!



Danke, ich werd es mir morgen auch direkt holen.

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob für PC oder PS3. Mein Rechner ist einfach keine Hochleistungsmaschine und es wird wahrscheinlich nicht stabil laufen. Und die Mods interessieren mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Danke, ich werd es mir morgen auch direkt holen.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob für PC oder PS3. Mein Rechner ist einfach keine Hochleistungsmaschine und es wird wahrscheinlich nicht stabil laufen. Und die Mods interessieren mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt.



Wenn du mit der Konsolensteuerung aus Ego Perspektive klar kommst... ist sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hat mir jedenfalls noch nie gefallen, etwas hakelig und unflexibel...
Aber wenn der Rechner nicht mitspielt, ist es sicherlich günstiger die Konsolenvariante zu holen statt den Rechner aufzumöbeln. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Danke, ich werd es mir morgen auch direkt holen.
> 
> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob für PC oder PS3. Mein Rechner ist einfach keine Hochleistungsmaschine und es wird wahrscheinlich nicht stabil laufen. Und die Mods interessieren mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt.


-___- Es gibt Skyrim für PS3? Ich werde es doch spielen können, danke dafür!


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du mit der Konsolensteuerung aus Ego Perspektive klar kommst... ist sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hat mir jedenfalls noch nie gefallen, etwas hakelig und unflexibel...
> Aber wenn der Rechner nicht mitspielt, ist es sicherlich günstiger die Konsolenvariante zu holen statt den Rechner aufzumöbeln. ^^



Den Rechner werde ich nicht aufrüsten, da ich mir Anfang nächsten Jahres eh einen neuen zulegen werde, das lohnt sich bei dem alten Kasten nicht mehr.


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Den Rechner werde ich nicht aufrüsten, da ich mir Anfang nächsten Jahres eh einen neuen zulegen werde, das lohnt sich bei dem alten Kasten nicht mehr.



Mein Rechner hat auch grade so die Empfohlenen Anforderungen, aber die Mods werden wahrscheinlich einfach zu cool und da ich keine Ps3 besitze und die Xbox360 vom meinem Bruder fast im arsch ist lohnts sich net.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Geburtstag - nichts kann heute meine Laune vermiesen 10/5



GLÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜCKWUUUUUUUUUUNSCH (Nochmal )


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2011)

Dankschööön ! 



Eine lange & zuckersüße SMS bekommen 10000000000000/5


----------



## BlizzLord (11. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht, ob für PC oder PS3. Mein Rechner ist einfach keine Hochleistungsmaschine und es wird wahrscheinlich nicht stabil laufen. Und die Mods interessieren mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt.



Also viel Power braucht Skyrim nicht und selbst auf niedrig sieht es schon fast besser aus als die Konsolen Umsetzungen.
Wenn dein Rechner nicht unbedingt 4Jahre alt ist sollte er das sogar auf hoch packen.
(meiner ist ca. 2 Jahre alt und packt Skyrim auf Ultra)

Also wenn man nicht den größten Schrott im Rechner hat(sprich Konflikte zwischen Komponenten o.Ä.)
Dann sollte Skyrim auch laufen.

Ich würde nicht auf die Mods verzichten können.
Wenn man bedenkt was in Oblivion alles dazu kam.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. November 2011)

falscher Thread


----------



## zoizz (12. November 2011)

> Ein massiver Hackerangriff schockiert zur Zeit Online-Gamer der ganzen Welt: Die Spielevertriebs- und Onlinegamingplattform Steam des Publishers Valve Software hat einen massiven Hack hinter sich, bei dem möglicherweise auch Kreditkartendaten der Kunden gestohlen wurden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle

Schadenfreude hin oder her ^^

Anon?


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

witziges gespräch auf dem us servern von swtor gehabt ^^

nen kanadier gefunden und gefragt ob die wirklich angst im dunklen haben und sonst paar nette gespräche gehabt 

viel besser als als wow handelschat ^^


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Skyrim macht derbe Fun... am liebsten möchte man ja nur noch vorm Rechner hängen bei dem Game  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

erzähl bissel  Skyrim hat ja keine nda ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Skyrim macht derbe Fun... am liebsten möchte man ja nur noch vorm Rechner hängen bei dem Game  5/5



ohja, kann ich nur bestätigen. wäre da nur nicht diese nebenquest mit der draugrgrabstätte. ich hasse zombies >.<


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ohja, kann ich nur bestätigen. wäre da nur nicht diese nebenquest mit der draugrgrabstätte. ich hasse zombies >.<



Ich find die Zomibes alle Realtiv berechenbar einfach bei den Gräbern umschauen wer so aussieht wie nen Zombie und ihn umhauen bevor er aufsteht ^^
Ich bin grad bei der Dunkeln Bruderschaft am Questen die Quests sind zwar bis jetzt ganz lustig aber auch sehr schwierig stellenweise. Vor allem wenn man die Prämien haben will 
Allgemein muss ich sagen das Skyrim eine sehr geile Atmosphäre erzeugt ich hab die ganze Zeit das Gefühl ich wär in Leogang und mir ist immer kalt 
Einige Nebenquests sind zwar etwas eintönig von wegen gehen da und da hin und töten den Bandieten Anführer zum 10ten mal, dafür gibt es aber deutlich mehr Gilden als in Oblivion die bis jetzt sehr Intressante Quests mit Coolen Belohnungen haben. Wie bsp. Rüstungen oder sogar eine neue Rasse. 
Auch die Random auftauchenden Drachen sind genial und die immer wieder auftauchenden Squenzen wo man mal ein Gespräch belauscht, oder in eine Schlägerei oder Hinrichtung gerät die dann Oftmals mit spannenden Quests reihen geparrt sind. Alles in allem eine sehr stimmige Welt zumindest bis jetzt und die Bugs halten sich auch Grenzen.

Skyrim 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

Jo dem schließe ich mich an.
Zwar bin ich die enorm vielen Dialoge nicht so gewohnt, aber das gehört zu nem Rollenspiel ja dazu... 

Die Atmo ist der Knaller und alles sehr stimmig. Vieles erinnert mich an Herr der Ringe, nur dass man eben selbst spielt und nicht nur zuschaut. ^^

Es gibt unglaublich viel zu entdecken und das machts natürlich auch so motivierend. Ich werd jedenfalls sicher noch Monatelang an dem Game sitzen - wenn auch mit Pausen wenn man mal keine Lust oder Zeit hat.


----------



## Kamsi (12. November 2011)

jetzt stell dir skyrim noch mit coop und chat vor und du hast swtor ^^


----------



## Alux (12. November 2011)

Dienstag ists endlich soweit, Assassin´s Creed Revelations kommt. Ich freu mich schon so 10/5


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jetzt stell dir skyrim noch mit coop und chat vor und du hast swtor ^^



Nein defenitiv nicht. Es ist Sci Fi damit komplett anders als Skyrim.


----------



## DexDrive (12. November 2011)

Saints Row the third kommt am 15.11 müsste dann also genau pünktlich zu WoW Patch 4.3 mit dem Game durchsein


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2011)

Das ich in rund 16 Stunden im Flieger nach Jaaaapaaaaan sitze. Yeeeha!


----------



## Ol@f (12. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das ich in rund 16 Stunden im Flieger nach Jaaaapaaaaan sitze. Yeeeha!


Cool, wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## zoizz (12. November 2011)

> Noxiel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fukuoka auf Kyushu.
> ...



ich war mal so frei ;p Nox is anscheinend schon etwas wirr vor vorfreude ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. November 2011)

Geld von Origin wegen dem nicht funktionierenden BF3 (PC) zurück bekommen + BF3 für PS3 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (13. November 2011)

@noxiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreezeHit (13. November 2011)

Dass der Battlefield 3 Multiplayer meiner Meinung nach so genial ist. 5/5
Dass die Modern Warfare 3 Kampagne einfach nur sehr geil ist. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2011)

Endlich wieder zu Hause... 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Endlich wieder zu Hause... 10/5



Freut mich ,komm skype


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Freut mich ,komm skype



Komm du doch...


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2011)

Endlich die passende Idee, für meine nächste Tattoowierung, gefunden zu haben 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2011)

Beste Englischklausur des Kurses geschrieben 5/5


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Aus dem Aufregen-Thread:



Saji schrieb:


> Wieder nur Scheiße an den Hacken, ehrlich. TuneUp Utilities 2012 Upgrade mit AVG Internet Security 2012 gekauft. TuneUp läuft bestens wie immer, nur bekommt man statt der Internet Security Suite nur das Anti Virus, obwohl selbst in der Rechnung von der Suite die Rede ist. Für 25 Euro kann man eigentlich nicht meckern, nur finde ich es eine Frechheit nicht das zu liefern was man gekauft hat. Der Support darf sich über meine eMail freuen, holla die Waldfee. 9001/5



Heute eine Mail mit dem richtigen Lizenzschlüssel für die ganze Suite bekommen. Geht doch! *g* 5/5


----------



## Alux (14. November 2011)

Freitag Physik Schularbeit, endlich mal was anspruchsvolles 5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (14. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Freitag Physik Schularbeit, endlich mal was anspruchsvolles 5/5



Solche Leute wie du sind mir unsymphatisch


----------



## Alux (14. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Solche Leute wie du sind mir unsymphatisch



Ich interessier mich halt dafür^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Mc Donalds Gutschein ( 2x20 Mc Nuggets für 9,99!) 2/5 Da werd ich wohl mit einem Kollegen mal das nächste Mäcces plündern gehen! omnomnom!


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Mc Donalds Gutschein ( 2x20 Mc Nuggets für 9,99!) 2/5 Da werd ich wohl mit einem Kollegen mal das nächste Mäcces plündern gehen! omnomnom!



Die gibts bei uns immer so. Oo Wo lebt ihr denn? xD


In 2 Stunden Burzeltag 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die gibts bei uns immer so. Oo Wo lebt ihr denn? xD
> 
> 
> In 2 Stunden Burzeltag 5/5



Burzeltag? Qu'est-ce que c'est?
Was ist denn das ?

BTT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-xVPaDUR18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 (jaja, grad erst entdeckt, dass es einen 2 Teil geben wird ^.^ )

Ach, so ein schönes Spiel 3/5
ich will's aber für die Wii weil ich kein 3DS habe :'(

Spiel für die falsche Plattform -6.000.000/5   Könnt' heulen...


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die gibts bei uns immer so. Oo Wo lebt ihr denn? xD
> 
> 
> In 2 Stunden Burzeltag 5/5



Lies richtig... zweimal 20er Chickennuggets.  Hab ich heute auch mit nem Freund verputzt... nur war er nach 10 Stück schon satt. >.<


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Lies richtig... zweimal 20er Chickennuggets.  Hab ich heute auch mit nem Freund verputzt...* nur war er nach 10 Stück schon satt*. >.<



Lächerlich...


----------



## Slayed (14. November 2011)

Theoretische Prüfung für den A+B Führerschein bestanden 4/5
Dass ich den Motorrad Führerschein wahrscheinlich noch Pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag schaffe 6/5


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Lächerlich...



Tja, dafür freute ich mich glatte 5/5 über 30 Nuggets. :3


----------



## H2OTest (14. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Burzeltag? Qu'est-ce que c'est?



C'est l'anniversaire.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> C'est l'anniversaire.


Ah, je comprends.


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> C'est l'anniversaire.



Omelette du fromage...  Genug OT... *hust hust*


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (14. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Tja, dafür freute ich mich glatte 5/5 über 30 Nuggets. :3


*Hundeblick* Will auch...



Saji schrieb:


> Omelette du fromage...  Genug OT... *hust hust*


Genial  +1


----------



## orkman (14. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Omelette du fromage...  Genug OT... *hust hust*



wenn schon denn schon es heisst au und nicht du ...

also : omelette au fromage


----------



## Slayed (14. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn schon denn schon es heisst au und nicht du ...
> 
> also : omelette au fromage



/Klugscheiß on


			
				UrbanDictionary schrieb:
			
		

> Omelette du fromage
> 
> The amazing phrase from Dexter's laboratory in the episode "The Big Cheese", when he listens to a French recording overnight to learn said language. This consequentially gets stuck on repeat, on this phrase. The next day all he can say is "omelette du fromage", actually working to his advantage in everything he does (except at the end, when his lab blows up).
> 
> ...



/klugscheiß off

Evtl. nen Auto gefunden 3/5


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Lies richtig... zweimal 20er Chickennuggets.  Hab ich heute auch mit nem Freund verputzt... nur war er nach 10 Stück schon satt. >.<



Öhm...ich hab richtig gelesen?! Bei uns gibt es 40 (!) Nuggets IMMER für 9,99 €. Deswegen hab ich ihn auch gefragt wo er wohnt (quasi hinterm Mond und so  )


Burzeltag = Geburtstag


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Ich darf beim nächsten SW:TOR Testwochenende mitmachen! :woot: 5/5


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich darf beim nächsten SW:TOR Testwochenende mitmachen! :woot: 5/5



Da darf doch jeder mitmachen oder?

Ich darf auch mitmachen. 4/5


----------



## orkman (14. November 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> /Klugscheiß on
> 
> 
> /klugscheiß off
> ...



tja dann tuts mir leid für dich , aber du liegst mehr als falsch ... ich lerne seit 16 jahren französisch und spreche es fliessend ... und omelette du fromage gibt es *NICHT* ! es heisst omelette au fromage was soviel heisst: omelette mit kaese ... denn das du wuerde hier soviel heissen wie: omelette vom kaese ...
den klugscheiss kannste also getrost beim scheiss belassen


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> tja dann tuts mir leid für dich , aber du liegst mehr als falsch ... ich lerne seit 16 jahren französisch und spreche es fliessend ... und omelette du fromage gibt es *NICHT* ! es heisst omelette au fromage was soviel heisst: omelette mit kaese ... denn das du wuerde hier soviel heissen wie: omelette vom kaese ...
> den klugscheiss kannste also getrost beim scheiss belassen



Lies doch bitte, was im Zitat steht. Oo


----------



## Saji (15. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> tja dann tuts mir leid für dich , aber du liegst mehr als falsch ... ich lerne seit 16 jahren französisch und spreche es fliessend ... und omelette du fromage gibt es *NICHT* ! es heisst omelette au fromage was soviel heisst: omelette mit kaese ... denn das du wuerde hier soviel heissen wie: omelette vom kaese ...
> den klugscheiss kannste also getrost beim scheiss belassen



Studenten... warum sind ein paar wenige solche Fachidioten? >_>


----------



## Manowar (15. November 2011)

Mein Chef: "Danny? Du hast Onlinebanking oder?"
"Klaro"
Chef: "Schau mal rein  "

->  5/5


----------



## Norua (15. November 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/page__st__7780__gopid__3180296&#entry3180296
.....andererseits bin ich total verblüfft das Skyrim bei meinem Rechner problemlos auf hohen Datails läuft kein Ladescreen länger als
7 sekunden dauert und ich meinen Argonier-Magier zocken kann \  / 4/5


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2011)

Grad die extra Rasse in Skyrim entdeckt und es sieht einfach so geil aus und macht so eine Laune damit eine ganze Höhle niederzumetzeln 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (15. November 2011)

extra rasse? ist damit der werwolf gemeint?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. November 2011)

Ich hab eine Packung japanischen Süßkram gewonnen! XD 5/5


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> extra rasse? ist damit der werwolf gemeint?



Achtung Story Spoiler für Skyrim


Spoiler



ja meine den Werwolf, geht man gut mit Ab
Bin mal gespannt ob ich auch noch Vampir werden kann bzw. wie man als Vampir aussieht. 
Nur hab ich noch net rausgefunden wie ich zum Vampir werde, als Waldelf viedersteh ich alle Krankheiten und bei der Dunklen Bruderschaft gabs bis jetzt noch kein Angebot wie bei Oblivion obwohl es einen Vampir in der Dunklen Bruderschaft(Wollte grad Dunkle Bruderschaft abkürzen, lol DB ob das eine Anspielung ist) gibt und ich schon sehr weit bei den Quests bin.


----------



## Raema (15. November 2011)

Also Vampire gibts definitiv in Skyrim. Habe die bis jetzt aber nur als Gegner gesehen, und ob die reichen um dich zu infizieren weiß ich leider nicht.



Spoiler



Der Werwolf ist nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich als Werwolf gefühlt schwächer bin als normal. Nur das Brüllen reißt's raus, weil das die Gegner lähmt/flüchten lässt. 
Vampir habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da man als Werwolf immun gegen Krankheiten ist. Zusätzlich zu den Werwölfen und Vampiren gibts auch noch nen Kult von Kannibalen, die irgendeine Daedrische Göttin(Namira?) anbeten. Wenn man sich denen Anschließt kann man sich auch an Leichen nähren um sich zu heilen


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. November 2011)

http://science.memebase.com/2011/11/04/funny-science-news-experiments-memes-hz-by-semiconductor/

Eine Audio-visuelle Darstellung eines geo-magnetischen Sturms in der oberen Atmosphäre unserer Erde


----------



## Alux (15. November 2011)

Morgen die 2 letzten Stunden Schule Entfall also nur bis 12:15 Schule und wenn ich heim komme wartet ACR auf mich  allerdings nur 3/5 weil Musik ausfällt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2011)

Betakey für SW:TOR dank Buffed... 10/5 <3


----------



## skyline930 (15. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Weinachtsgeschenk. Sehr früh, mir aber wumpe  5/5


----------



## Ol@f (15. November 2011)

Nach 12h Programmieren, endlich die Programmieraufgaben gelöst. 5/5

Ich frag mich jedoch, wie die Leute bei mir im Studiengang teilweise (abseits der Programmieraufgaben, nur alle 2 Wochen präsentieren) noch so viel Freizeit für andere Dinge haben. Ich muss da wirklich täglich sehr viel lernen, nacharbeiten und Übungsaufgaben lösen...Da freut man sich immer sehr aufs Wochenende (,weil man mal schön ausschlafen kann),wobei ich - aber anscheinend auch viele andere - trotzdem weiterarbeiten muss, um am Ball bleiben zu können.Und einige gehen dann beinah jeden Abend in einer Bar was trinken. Das geht bei mir egtl nur am Wochenende.


----------



## Alterac123 (16. November 2011)

Das ich beim ausversehen schwänzen nicht erwischt worden bin


----------



## Alux (16. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das ich beim ausversehen schwänzen nicht erwischt worden bin



Die Situation musste mir bite genauer erläutern, ich seh schon was alles zum Thema "ausversehen schwänzen" gepostet wird


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. November 2011)

Black Sabbath gibt es wieder in der Urbesetzung mit neuem Album und Welttour 2012.... herrlich 


endlich sind sie wieder da  	5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (16. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Die Situation musste mir bite genauer erläutern, ich seh schon was alles zum Thema "ausversehen schwänzen" gepostet wird



Heute ist ja Buß und Bettag und wir waren in der Stadt in der 3 und 4...
Ein Kumpel hatte aber nen Platten und so bin ich mit ihm zurückgegangen,
hat aber länger gedauert , ca eine halbe Stunde bis in die nächsten Stunden rein.
Hatte dann aber etwas Schiss und habe auf dem Fahrradhof nochmal mein Ventil aufgedreht
und gesagt wir beide hätten einen Platten, ich hoffe meine Lehrer lesen das hier nicht xD


----------



## Alux (16. November 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Heute ist ja Buß und Bettag



Hat das was mit Kirche zu tun?


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hat das was mit Kirche zu tun?



Irgendwas mit Beten und Kirche jo...


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2011)

mir gehts auffällig gut 
10/5


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

Also Skyrim ist echt der Hammer... ich spiel jeden Tag mal ein Stündchen oder nur ein paar Minuten, je nachdem wieviel Zeit ist, aber es wird im Grunde nie langweilig. 
Und obwohl ich schon Level 10 bin, hab ich nur einen winzigen Bruchteil der Karte überhaupt entdeckt. Genial! 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Hat das was mit Kirche zu tun?



unwichtiger kirchlicher feiertag - bis 1994 gabs den noch als feiertag


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> unwichtiger kirchlicher feiertag - bis 1994 gabs den noch als feiertag



MEINS GEBURTSJAHR :O


----------



## Kamsi (16. November 2011)

Oliruh ist schuld das der Buss und Bettag abgeschafft wurde ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. November 2011)

Motörhead 10/5

Lachcon Karlsruhe 10/5


----------



## tear_jerker (16. November 2011)

nach langem warten kam heute ein total netter telekomtechniker(kein subunternehmer!) und hat wirklich alles versucht um mein inet wieder zum laufen zu bringen. dabei immer alles erklärt und sich für die verpassten termine der anderen techniker entschuldigt.  5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> unwichtiger kirchlicher feiertag - bis 1994 gabs den noch als feiertag



Nur zur Info: Den Feiertag gibt es immer noch. Ist zwar nur noch in Sachsen, aber er existiert noch.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Den Feiertag gibt es immer noch. Ist zwar nur noch in Sachsen, aber er existiert noch.



wenn uns die banane eins gelehrt hat, dann das immer etwas zeit benötigt bis trends in sachsen ankommen xD


----------



## TrollJumper (16. November 2011)

Pffff wayne Banane, ich hatte nen freien Tag. 5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn uns die banane eins gelehrt hat, dann das immer etwas zeit benötigt bis trends in sachsen ankommen xD



Jeder Arbeitnehmer würde sich freuen, wenn der Feiertag endlich weg fallen würde. Die Arbeitgeber hingegen würden sich Ärgern, wenn der Tag wegfallen würde.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2011)

Blau unterm Baum '11 	10000/5


----------



## Alux (17. November 2011)

ACR ist da funfuckintastisch/5  wird ne kurze Nacht


----------



## BlizzLord (17. November 2011)

Dieses Video: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mghhLqu31cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorallem ab 2:45 einfach göttlich.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

Embargo-Aufhebungen[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](für Presse)[/font]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Embargo-Aufhebungen[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](für Presse)[/font]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2011)

Gronkh ist wieder entsperrt! 5/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3ALwKeSEYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saimensays7412 (19. November 2011)

gleich erstmal runde joggen gehen 3/5


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2011)

Ab nach Kölle! Feiern! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. November 2011)

Schalke 4:0 :b 5/5


----------



## Slayed (19. November 2011)

Gleich mit Freunden feiern gehen 5/5
Skyrim bestellt 5/5
Theorie für Auto + Motorrad bestande 5/5
Nächste Woche einen KOMPLETTEN Tag Fahrstunde mim Motorrad 10/5


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke 4:0 :b 5/5


Wir Schalker sind halt nicht immer 04, manchmal auch 4:0. 

AC:Revelations 4/5


----------



## MrOrokto (19. November 2011)

Über neue zuschauer in meinen YT kanal^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2011)

They see us trollin they hatin gell tonygt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexxLoL (20. November 2011)

Dortmund ist Tabellen 2. und Dienstag kommt meine neue Shisha an, dann muss ich mich nicht mehr mit meiner Aladin Pfeife rumquälen  
 4/5 auf beides bezogen


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2011)

Meine GraKa reicht doch für Skyrim! FUS RO DAH/5


----------



## tonygt (20. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> They see us trollin they hatin gell tonygt?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich weiß warum ich gestern einfach rausgegangen bin. 
Gibt nichts was mich mehr aufregt als das Game zu Rulen und dann zu verlieren weil andere Failen.


----------



## Haxxler (20. November 2011)

Morgen Abend Rammstein in Friedrichshafen 5000/5


----------



## Edou (20. November 2011)

Das ende von AC:Revelations 3/5 (nur 3/5 weil ich es traurig finde, dass es jetzt fertig ist)


Spoiler



Die Momente, als man Altair spielte, und mehr über ihn erfuhr, armer altair btw..., dann als man am ende in der Kammer sitzt und sein Skelett sieht und dann die letzten Momente nachspielt....ich hätte fast angefangen zu heulen. Ein trost ist wenigstens, dass Ezio in Sofia anscheinend noch die Liebe fand...nachdem ja  Christina damals tragischerweise starb...


Ac:Revelations allgemein ein verf**** geiles game! 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Zahnarzt überstanden, alles tutti ^^ 5/5
Gleich noch 2 schöne Strickpullis gekauft 5/5


----------



## Edou (21. November 2011)

WWE'12 <3/5


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

ab inne schmiede


----------



## iShock (21. November 2011)

am Donnerstag Urlaub 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2011)

Am Samstag fahr ich erst nach Düsseldorf mit Vaddern, Teamaker für seine Freundin und meine Mutter kaufen, mir selbst Teenachschub holen und meinen Teamaker umtauschen, weil er undicht ist. Ich krieg also doch noch meinen roten Teamaker  4/5. Dann abends treff ich mich mit einer oder zwei (falls die zweite Zeit hat) alten Klassenkameradinnen, mit denen ich von der 5. bis zum Abi befreundet war, endlich mal wieder - man verliert sich einfach zu schnell aus den Augen 10/5 =)


----------



## Panorama123 (21. November 2011)

Weihnachtsgeld  5/5


----------



## Landerson (21. November 2011)

Noch 3 Tage dann Thanksgiving (4 Tage frei)
5/5


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

Zurück außer schmiede  Hat mir ordentlich gegönnt  5/5


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

Endlich wieder ne tolle Arbeit gefunden! fuck yeah/5 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Bald B-Day  4/5


----------



## Grushdak (21. November 2011)

@ Saji 

Gratulation!
..........................

Ich komme heute nachmittag von der Arbeit nach Hause. ------
Bin seit letzter Woche am kränkeln - heute wieder starke Kopfschmerzen bekommen. ------
Ich setz' mich vor den Fernseher, esse + trinke was .... da ein Anruf .... und?

Das Warten hat sich doch "etwas" gelohnt (wollte schon nen Rechtsstreit anfangen).
Nach knapp 3 Monaten bekomme ich endlich wieder das Mainboard, was ich da auch gekauft hatte.
Das Alte war ja kaputt und ich hatte quasi für nen Porsche 'nen Trabbi-Ersatz. 

Gut, das wird morgen wieder n bissle Installationsarbeit - doch das nehme ich gerne inkauf.
...................................

Achja und der 19. November war ein kleiner Anlass zur Freude.
Bin nun seit 17 Jahren clean (außer Zigaretten qualmen). 

greetz


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. November 2011)

Das Lied aus dem ACR Trailer. Es ist einfach verdammt cool 2/5


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Achja und der 19. November war ein kleiner Anlass zur Freude.
> Bin nun seit 17 Jahren clean (außer Zigaretten qualmen).
> 
> greetz



Fragwürdiger Glückwunsch von mir. Oo Ok...ist wohl ein Streitpunkt, ausser Zigaretten und Alkohol kam mir nie was ins Haus und am 01.01 feiere ich 4 Jahre Zigarettenfrei. Kenne einige die abgestürzt sind mit 16-18...traurig traurig sowas.


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

ich bin seit 16 Jahren clean, mit einer Ausnahme : Silvester xD


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fragwürdiger Glückwunsch von mir. Oo Ok...ist wohl ein Streitpunkt,



Bei Leuten, die mitm Rauchen aufhören, ist die Zählerei immer nen Indiz dafür, dass die Sucht immernoch da ist.
Also definitiv fragwürdig, also wozu der Glückwunsch?  



Eine schwere Last losgeworden zu sein 5/5


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Saji
> 
> Gratulation!
> 
> ...



Danke! Es war auch nicht leicht was zu finden, was mich anspricht. Dazu kommt das ich noch kaum Berufserfahrung habe. Viele gehen halt fast nur danach, aber meine Cheffin denkt da wohl anders und will mir "die Chance geben, die ich verdient habe".  Am 29.11. gehts los, kann ich also noch im Ruhe das SW TOR Wochenende auskosten. *g*

Und auch an dich ein "Gratulation" für deine 17 Jahre clean.  Weiter so!

---

Kleine Vorfreude: morgen kauf ich mir Skyrim. :3 3/5
Habs heute leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Media Markt geschafft. :<


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bei Leuten, die mitm Rauchen aufhören, ist die Zählerei immer nen Indiz dafür, dass die Sucht immernoch da ist.
> Also definitiv fragwürdig, also wozu der Glückwunsch?



Öhm nein, ich bin nur froh mit dieser Drecksraucherei aufgehört zu haben und auch ziemlich stolz noch dazu. Heute beneide ich keinen Raucher mehr, ich kann mich noch erinnern als eine Schachtel 5 DM gekostet hat, jetzt kosten die schon fast 5 Euro...dafür sind aber auch ned 20 sondern nur 17 drin. Und dazu muss man überall rausgehen in die Kälte und so...ne ne bin sehr glücklich so.


----------



## Saji (21. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Öhm nein, ich bin nur froh mit dieser Drecksraucherei aufgehört zu haben und auch ziemlich stolz noch dazu. Heute beneide ich keinen Raucher mehr, ich kann mich noch erinnern als eine Schachtel 5 DM gekostet hat, jetzt kosten die schon fast 5 Euro...dafür sind aber auch ned 20 sondern nur 17 drin. Und dazu muss man überall rausgehen in die Kälte und so...ne ne bin sehr glücklich so.



Nicht 17, 19.  Wenn meckern, dann richtig.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2011)

Ist doch vollkommen wurscht, teuer bleibt teuer.


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2011)

Unerwartet heute schon um 13 Uhr Berufsschule ausgehabt 4/5

Freier Nachmittag für mich, keine Verpflichtungen, keine Abendkurse 4/5

Für heute abend Source Code auf BR ausgeliehen 3/5

Morgen auch wieder um 13 Uhr BS aus 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. November 2011)

Schon ab Donnerstag Wochenende, weil ein Seminar ausfällt! 20/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Freundin kommt mit zum Shikari Konzert fml/5


----------



## Jester (22. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freundin kommt mit zum Shikari Konzert fml/5



Well played, sir, well played!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Well played, sir, well played!



Thank you Mister!


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2011)

5/5: Nachher mit einem Haufen Freunden zum Weihnachtsmarkt und danach in die Überraschungspremiere im Kino.

5/5: Freitag Geburtstagsparty von einem Kollegen.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. November 2011)

Neue MoP Zauber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF BOOM / 5


----------



## Tilbie (23. November 2011)

Klassenbeste Mathe-Klausur geschrieben    /5


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2011)

A Story about my life...


Spoiler



Neues Schuljahr beginnt. Ein neuer kommt in die Klasse. Ich seh ihn an, "ah das ist wohl der arrogante A**** von dem alle reden." Er sieht mich an und denkt "Ah, der WoW-Süchtige" Wir mochten uns nicht wirklich.

3. Woche: Sexualkunde. Wir müssen eine Foto-Love Story zusammen machen. Wir kommen ins Gespräch. 
Er: "XYZ hat gesagt du seist WoW süchtig" 
Ich: "Nicht wirklich, seit 6 Monaten kein einziges Mal mehr gezockt, ich spiel jetzt hauptsächlich Minecraft."
Er: "Minecraft!?"
Ich: "Ja, kennste das?"
Er: "Klar, dass spiel ich selber seit Monaten"

Wir reden ein bisschen über Minecraft. Ich habe da herausgefunden er ist zu 0% arrogant.

Er: "Ich habe eine Monsterfalle gebaut, genauso wie Gronkh."
Ich: "Du kennst Gronkh?"
Er: "Klar, ich schaue auf Youtube hauptsächlich Minecraftsven und Gronkh"
Ich: "Ich schau auch hauptsächlich Gronkh, aber auch H0llyLP und GirlOnDuty."

Letzte Woche kam raus das wir beide CoD Fanatiker sind und beide dauernd Trickshots probieren.

Gestern wars recht lustig, in Bildnerisches Gestalten haben wir über Musik geredet. Dabei kam raus dass er Nightwish hört. Ich kannte die natürlich und wir redeten weiter. Er hört wegen mir jetzt A Day to Remember rauf und runter, und ich wegen ihm wieder Slipknot. Wir haben es echt gut miteinander und mal sehen, vielleicht wird daraus ne supergute Freundschaft



Sowas einfach unendlich/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> A Story about my life...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Süüüüüüüß 

Btw nice, dass du GirlOnDuty schaust


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Süüüüüüüß
> 
> Btw nice, dass du GirlOnDuty schaust



Niemand ist besser als Mel und Kevin wenn es um Kurz-Lps geht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

doppelpost...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Niemand ist besser als Mel und Kevin wenn es um Kurz-Lps geht



<3 <3 <3

Crowley darf aber auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. November 2011)

4 Tage bis Motörhead 5/5

10 Tage bis Lachcon Karlsruhe 5/5


----------



## iShock (23. November 2011)

morgen 1 Woche Urlaub 5/5 was sonst ?! :O


----------



## Dominau (24. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Neue MoP Zauber:
> 
> 
> WTF BOOM / 5



Woho, Blinding Light  Hört sich nice an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2011)

MEIN PC GEHT WIEDER JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!! BF3SKYRIMNOMNNONMNOMNOM  10/5


----------



## Konov (24. November 2011)

Wenn der Tag heute rum ist 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (24. November 2011)

Das ich grade wieder American pie 1 &2 geguckt habe, einfach zum totlachen^^ 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. November 2011)

Klausur überstanden, auch wenn das Ergebnis noch ungewiss ist.  5/5


----------



## orkman (24. November 2011)

heute letzte mal theoretischer Fahrkurs gehabt zu haben
und in LOL mal faehige spieler gehabt zu haben (+ gegenspieler wo manche off gingen )


----------



## Tyro (25. November 2011)

Metallica kommen zu Rock am Ring! 5/5


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Metallica kommen zu Rock am Ring! 5/5



Yea Metallica 
Hätte mich sicher auch interessiert, kann aber leider nicht dort sein.


----------



## Kamsi (25. November 2011)

ich lach mir gerade den ast ab wie schon über 200 leute die buffed facebook pinwand zuspammen weil sie den text nicht zuende gelesen haben das nur kommentare im gewinnspielnews gelten aber nicht an der pinwand oder sontigen facebook buffed news und buffed ganz verzweifelt ist weil sie 10.000 fans haben wollen aber nicht 10.000 einträge auf der pinwand


----------



## Fauzi (25. November 2011)

Heute Abend DnB-Festival!


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxZSZluBJEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Day by day, we get better and better
till we cant be beat, wont be beat !


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2011)

Meine ersten 10 Rankeds gespielt und mit 7:3 Stats direkt auf knapp 1,4k eingestiegen 5/5


----------



## Alux (25. November 2011)

wieder gesund 3/5, 3/5 nur weil deswegen morgen ball flachfällt


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2011)

Dass mein Auto nicht abgeschleppt wurde - unbezahlbar/5.

Ich hab mich gestern Mittag unten auf den Parkplatz gestellt, auch ordentlich mein Ticket gezogen, sogar bis heute Morgen um 8:16. Hätte gestern Abend eigentlich nen Termin gehabt, der dann kurzfristig abgesagt wurdes, weswegen ich mir auch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Vor ner halben Stunde steh ich auf, geh ins Bad, denk mir auf einmal nur "Shit Shit Shit", zieh mich an und lauf runter zum Parkplatz. Problem: Heute ist Samstag. Samstag ist Markttag. Markt ist auf dem Parkplatz. Parkplatz ist gesperrt. Ich also runter, sehe, mein Auto steht noch. Bin ich mal zum Käsemann hin und hab mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigt. Der war supernett, hat gesagt "Macht doch nix" und dann noch hinterhergesetzt: "Sie haben perfekt eingeparkt, wollte ich Ihnen mal sagen." "Dankeschön?!" "Abgesehen davon, dass Sie perfekt IN der Lücke stehen, stehen Sie auch in der perfekten Lücke, eine weiter rechts oder links und man hätte Ihr Auto versetzen lassen müssen."


----------



## Konov (26. November 2011)

@schneemaus
Na herzlichen Glückwunsch 

@topic

RTL stellt Super Nanny ein 

http://www.spiegel.d...,800054,00.html

Haha und Frau Saalfrank beschwert sich über Scripted Reality und Eingriffe in die pädagogische Arbeit. 
Endlich mal jemand, der es offen sagt was das für ein perfider Affen-Sender ist.

Achja: 2/5

Den ganzen Samstag zum Chillen und (etwas) lernen 5/5


----------



## Rayon (26. November 2011)

ne komplett renovierte, modernisierte eigene Wohnung gefunden nicht weit von meinem Fitnesstudio entfernt  10000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2011)

Skyrim auf ULTRAMEGASUPAHIGH Quality zocken YEAH/5


----------



## EspCap (27. November 2011)

Ein klares Votum für Stuttgart 21 und eine erfülltes Quorum, damit sich die Gegner nicht beschweren können - 5/5.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

Samstag Nacht Hordenraid 4/4, 
3 1/2 Stunden

Es war sooo geil.


----------



## Gnorfal (28. November 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Metallica kommen zu Rock am Ring! 5/5



Sieht bestimmt geil aus: Die ganze Band mitm Rollator auf der Bühne....


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. November 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Sieht bestimmt geil aus: Die ganze Band mitm Rollator auf der Bühne....



They see me rollin'
They hatin'


5/5 2 Sulfuronhammer für jeweils 25k verkauft


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2011)

Neue Sig  2/5


----------



## Saji (28. November 2011)

Gerade Batman Arkham City im Steelbook für 26 Euro abgegriffen. Amazon ich liebe dich.  8/5

Edit: Glück gehabt, sind nämlich schon alle für 26 Euro weg. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> RTL stellt Super Nanny ein
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...,800054,00.html
> 
> ...



Die Saalfrank als "Heldin" darzustellen ist Komplett falsch. Diese dumme H*re macht Familien kaputt, nicht nur das Filmteam. 
Achja:
Eignungstest bei RBH gemacht, so wies aussieht bestehe ich  /5


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Saalfrank als "Heldin" darzustellen ist Komplett falsch. Diese dumme H*re macht Familien kaputt, nicht nur das Filmteam.
> Achja:
> Eignungstest bei RBH gemacht, so wies aussieht bestehe ich  /5



Naja als Heldin hab ich sie ja auch nicht dargestellt... ich finde es nur gut, dass sie dem Sender eine Abfuhr erteilt weil ihre Arbeit offenbar doch darunter gelitten hat.

Sie dann als dumme Hure zu bezeichnen, naja komm... darüber muss ich jetzt nix sagen oder?? 
So die feine englische Art ist das ja auch nicht.

Und Glückwunsch zum bestandenen Test!


----------



## BlizzLord (29. November 2011)

Wenn man sich informiert sieht man das Saalfrank nicht grade Engelsgleich mit ihren Problem fällen umgegangen ist.
Jetzt wo alles rauskommt mit provozierter Gewalt und mehr zieht sie den Schwanz ein

Oh man was für hinterhältiges Pack doch auf dieser schönen Kugel verweilt.
Und es gibt bestimmt auch noch Leute die ihre Aussagen glauben und ihr beistehen.

Sowas regt auf. :X

Daher ist meine Freude grade gen 0 gerasst.

Also ein -5/5 für RTL und das ganze andere Pack da!



> Naja als Heldin hab ich sie ja auch nicht dargestellt... ich finde es nur gut, dass sie dem Sender eine Abfuhr erteilt weil ihre Arbeit offenbar doch darunter gelitten hat.



Bitte, bitte! Informier dich sie geht nicht weil RTL sie einschränkt o.Ä. sie geht weil sie ins Kreuzfeuer geraten ist wegen ihrer Maschen die sie beim Dreh abgezogen hat.
Grr, jetzt hab ich wieder den ganzen Tag schlechte Laune wegen solchen Idioten(nicht Konov sondern Saalfrank bitte nicht falsch verstehen. )
Und das um 1:19Uhr


----------



## Saji (29. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und das um 1:19Uhr



Immerhin weißt du dann schon beim Aufstehen warum der Tag scheiße ist. 

Ich geh jetzt dann mal ins Bett, morgen ruft meine neue schöne Arbeit.  5/5


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn man sich informiert sieht man das Saalfrank nicht grade Engelsgleich mit ihren Problem fällen umgegangen ist.



"Wenn man sich informiert"

Ne Quelle wäre jetzt schön gewesen. ^^
Das ist doch sehr oberflächlich was du da von dir gibst. Ich bin außerdem sicher, dass pädagogische Maßnahmen auch nicht immer "engelsgleich" sind. 



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte! Informier dich sie geht nicht weil RTL sie einschränkt o.Ä. sie geht weil sie ins Kreuzfeuer geraten ist wegen ihrer Maschen die sie beim Dreh abgezogen hat.
> Grr, jetzt hab ich wieder den ganzen Tag schlechte Laune wegen solchen Idioten(nicht Konov sondern Saalfrank bitte nicht falsch verstehen. )
> Und das um 1:19Uhr



Und auch hier hätte ich mir eine Quelle gewünscht... siehe der verlinkte Artikel oben. Da steht es völlig anders drin. 
Hier irgendwas erzählen kann ja jeder. Also würde mich über nen Link dazu freuen... ^^

Ansonsten sind die Maschen beim Dreh sicherlich eher RTL zuzuschreiben als der Frau Saalfrank, wobei ich nicht sagen möchte, dass sie nicht auch des Geldes wegen ihre pädagogische Pflicht ein ums andere Mal untergraben hat.
Aber so genau weiß ich es nicht... Stichwort Quelle.


----------



## Raema (29. November 2011)

Ich verweise in dieser Diskussion mal als Quelle auf Fernsehkritik.tv:

http://fernsehkritik.tv/folge-77/Start/

und 

http://fernsehkritik.tv/folge-78/Start/

In beiden Folgen hat er jemanden da, der bei der Supernanny mitgemacht hat, und von den eigentlichen Geschehen hinter den Kulissen erzählt.


@topic:
Xbox 360 Slim 320GB + Gears of War 3 + 2. Wireless Controller für 220€ bei Amazon gekriegt (Cyber-Monday  )


----------



## orkman (29. November 2011)

heute mit nen paar freunden nach maastricht fahren und all you can eat sushi <3
ps: dass patch 4.3 morgen kommt


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2011)

Bin gerad so am Kaugummi kauen und plötzlich ist da so ein hartes Stück im Mund ...Gedanke "Ahhh *kreisch* Dir ist ein Stück Zahn heraus gebrochen!" 
Aber ne, war nur ein Korn vom Körnerbrot *puuuhh*  
5/5


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Bin gerad so am Kaugummi kauen und plötzlich ist da so ein hartes Stück im Mund ...Gedanke "Ahhh *kreisch* Dir ist ein Stück Zahn heraus gebrochen!"
> Aber ne, war nur ein Korn vom Körnerbrot *puuuhh*
> 5/5



Wuahahaha das kenn ich. Auch vom Müsli z.B. ^^

Morgen frei 5/5
Heute Deutsch 5 Stunden Klausur, kein Plan und Literaturepochen sind so unglaublich langweilig 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. November 2011)

Dank dem Amazon Cyber Monday hab ich bald ein neues Headset! 5/5


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Deutlich mehr Weihnachtsgeld als erwartet dazubekommen OVER 9000/5


----------



## Dominau (29. November 2011)

Ab Januar ist mein Wohnsitz warscheinlich in Heidelberg. 
5/5


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

Heijejei..großer Schritt kommt. 5/5

Man hat ja so seine Wunschvorstellungen, was den Körper angeht..
Mein Trainer meinte, dass er innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate was "richtiges" aus mir machen könnte.
Das heisst jetzt min. 3 Monate kein Alkohol und mit der Raucherei ist auch Schluss, dann hätte ich ihn als Privattrainer, weil ich damit zum Vorzeigebild fürs Fitnessstudio werden würde und somit Werbung wäre.

<- wird zum Modell


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Heijejei..großer Schritt kommt. 5/5
> 
> Man hat ja so seine Wunschvorstellungen, was den Körper angeht..
> Mein Trainer meinte, dass er innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate was "richtiges" aus mir machen könnte.
> ...



rauchen und exzessives alkohol trinken sollte man generell lassen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. November 2011)

Motörhead war absolut genial, obwohl man mich fast von der Absperrung kratzen konnte. 5/5

Lachcon am Samstag 5/5


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Heijejei..großer Schritt kommt. 5/5
> 
> Man hat ja so seine Wunschvorstellungen, was den Körper angeht..
> Mein Trainer meinte, dass er innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate was "richtiges" aus mir machen könnte.
> ...


Fotos!


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> rauchen und exzessives alkohol trinken sollte man generell lassen



Beim Rauchen geb ich dir absolut recht. Ist eigentlich vollkommener Mist, aber davon wegkommen, ist leider nicht soo einfach. Da passt der Anreiz jetzt sehr 

Alkohol.. joa. 
Beim Proben (Dienstag und Donnerstags) waren immer 1-2 Bier drin und am WE ist es ja wohl erlaubt :>
Aber wie gesagt..soll ich jetzt komplett weg lassen und das ist dann schon fies 



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Fotos!



Kommen, wenn ich dann "fertig" bin


----------



## Saimensays7412 (29. November 2011)

made my day  5/5

http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/panorama/14247030-kein-sex-in-ehe-10-000-euro-entschaedigung-fuer-franzoesin.html


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

Saimensays7412 schrieb:


> made my day  5/5
> 
> http://web.de/magazi...franzoesin.html



Interessantes Urteil!
Muss also jetzt der Ehepartner zwangsläufig herhalten auch wenn weder Zeit ist, noch es gesundheitlich möglich wäre? ^^

Naja der Mann hat vor Gericht warscheinlich einfach Bullshit erzählt.


----------



## Saimensays7412 (29. November 2011)

mein erster Gedanke war "Der traut sich was" 

Dabei dachte ich die Franzosen wären da nicht so verklemmt


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2011)

Third World Kid Sucksess Bilder 5/5
Selten so eine lustige Meme gesehen


----------



## Rayon (30. November 2011)

Börse richtigen Aufschwung, richtig Asche gemacht mit Aktien 1000/5


----------



## Makalvian (1. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heute Abend Rockahl .......10/5


----------



## Dominau (1. Dezember 2011)

Six Feet Under aufm nächsten Summerbreeze Festival!! YYAAAAYYYY !!! 

5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Dezember 2011)

Geh heute ins Kino In Time schauen. 4/5


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Vorabiklausuren überstanden, Ergebnis egal, aber überstanden 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorabiklausuren überstanden, Ergebnis egal, aber überstanden 5/5



Das waren noch Zeiten^^


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten^^



Besser spät als nie den Müll gemacht um in die höhere Bildungsriege aufzusteigen gell 


@Topic

Eine Lehrertasche von UNICEF im Wert von 150 Euro für 50 Kinder im Sudan - statt Weihnachtsgeschenken.
Ich habe es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten und musste mein Geld für Etwas sinnvolles ausgeben. Das Gefühl, ist jedenfalls besser als jedes andere Geschenk es je machen könnte. 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie den Müll gemacht um in die höhere Bildungsriege aufzusteigen gell
> 
> 
> @Topic
> ...




Höhere Bildungsriege, ich lache mich tot. Ich habe ein 2,7er Abitur, beide Leistungskurse (Mathe + BWL) mit 1en jeweils "knapp" bestanden, aber ich fühle mich nicht als höher gebildet. 
Das heutige Abitur ist für mich nicht mehr oder weniger als die damalige mittlere Reife vor rund 30 Jahren.

All diese Dinge, die wir nun gelernt haben, bringen uns im echten Leben kaum weiter. Was interessiert mich Plattentektonik, der Ausbruch eines Vulkans, das Leontief-System, unser Ernährungssystem, Viren oder Visual Basic?
Sicher hat jeder Mensch andere Interessen oder andere Stärken, sodass sich jeder für einen anderen Beruf später entscheidet und für den DANN solches Spezialwissen von Bedeutung ist, warum muss aber monatelang die Gesamtschaft der Schüler darunter zu leiden haben?

Schlussendlich sitze ich nun in einer Position eines Bürojobs, bin ausgelernter Steuerfutzie und muss mich mit unseren Mandanten auseinandersetzen. Dazu gehört es dann auch, Dinge zu erfragen bzw. sich Dinge erklären zu lassen.

Erst am Wochenende gab es da ein ganz schönes Beispiel: Günter Jauch, Bildungstalk. Es wurden Ausschnitte aus einem Bewerbungsgespräch gezeigt, eine Tischlerei. Nur "wenige" (keine?) Bewerber konnten überhaupt etwas mit Quadratmeterangaben anfangen oder noch im Kopf 21 durch 7 rechnen.
Und ich muss sagen, mir geht es teilweise ähnlich. Nein, nicht beim Kopfrechnen. Mir wurde nie die Vorstellungskraft beigebracht, wirkliche Dinge mal in der Praxis zu sehen. 

Ganz klassisches Beispiel: Man bekam in Mathe zu Realschulzeiten einen Zirkel, sollte einen Kreis malen, Umfang und Fläche berechnen. Am Ende standen auf dem Blatt Papier 2 Zahlen, Ergebnisse. Wie groß tatsächlich diese Fläche oder wie lang der Umfang ist...keine Ahnung. Das interessierte nicht.
Der vorhergehenden Generation wurden solche Dinge noch beigebracht. Wir wissen die Ergebnisse, sie kriegen zwar diese nicht mehr genau auf die Reihe, kennen aber noch ihre Bedeutung. Transferleistungen...

Abiturient ist heutzutage nur noch ein Titel, hat aber nichts mit Wissensstand oder Intelligenz mehr zu tun. Ich habe sogar das Gefühl, damals in der Realschule klügere Köpfe getroffen zu haben als später im Abitur, wo wir von unseren Lehrern angehalten wurden, doch bitte verdeckt zu spicken, damit sie uns nicht die Blätter abnehmen müssen, da wir schließlich alle spicken. Das hätten sie ja nicht anders gemacht. Uns wurde sogar erklärt, WIE wir spicken sollten, wie die Lehrer es gemacht haben. Alles wurde hinter geschlossenen Türen besprochen.
Schlussendlich war ich einer der wenigen, denen es scheißegal war, wo ich sitze, da ich meinen Stoff kannte. In einer Klausur wurde ich von anfangs vorne nach später ganz hinten gesetzt.
In meiner Ausbildung durfte ich sogar im Büro meines Lehrers eine Klausur nachschreiben, mitten bei den ganzen Unterrichtsunterlagen, mit meinen Unterlagen in meiner Tasche neben mir. Das war einer der wenigen Lehrer, die verstanden haben, das es für mich der viel größere Hohn gewesen wäre, etwas mal nicht zu wissen, als meine Klausur unter meinem tatsächlichen Wissensstand abzugeben.
Und dann noch die Zeit, die man hatte...Meine Schrift ist alles andere als ordentlich, aber irgendwie noch lesbar. In den Prüfungen war es mir egal, ob die Lehrer es genau entziffern konnten. 4-Stunden Prüfungen habe ich in 1 Stunde durchgezogen und durfte eine weitere warten, bis ich dann gehen konnte.
Knapp bemessene Zeit ist da etwas anderes.

Mein schlimmstes Schulerlebnis war jedoch meine mündliche Prüfung in der Ausbildung. Dort musste ich erleben, wie eine Person, die sich von Jahr zu Jahr geschummelt hat und immer mit Gutdünken weitergelassen wurde, nachdem sie sämtliche Klausuren nachschreiben musste und sogar noch nach Abgabe der Klausur Dinge verbessert hat (Lehrer war kurz draußen, Klausur nochmal her und Orginallösung abschreiben), den 10-minütigen Vortrag völlig versemmelte, lt. Aussage unseres Prüfers hätten bis auf EINE Angabe gar nichts daran gestimmt und schließlich nichtmal Grundlagen wusste und heute dennoch den gleichen "Titel" wie ich trägt. "Sie sollten sich bei Gott bedanken" ...

Ich bin nicht wütend darüber, das es diese Person geschafft hat, aber das hat nichts mehr mit Bildung oder Gerechtigkeit zu tun. Krankheitsrate jenseits der 40% (nichts bestimmtes, keine chronische Krankheit, solange "kein Bock" und "feiern" nicht als solches gilt), Fachwissen gegen 0 strebend, aber "ausgelernt". Grausam.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]




Oh das Thema scheint dich ja doch zu bewegen 

Du hast mich aber falsch verstanden. "Die höhere Bildungsriege" - das war selbstverständlich ironisch gemeint. Ich verbinde mit dem Abitur überhaupt nichts, außer dass ich es machen *muss*, um an die Uni zu können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Insofern gehe ich mit deiner Meinung konform. Ich hoffe, du hast diese Wall of Text jetzt nicht verfasst, weil du dachtest, dass du mich womöglich "umstimmen" müsstest.
Ich bin mir relativ sicher, wir beide sind da einer Meinung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eine Lehrertasche von UNICEF im Wert von 150 Euro für 50 Kinder im Sudan - statt Weihnachtsgeschenken.
> Ich habe es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten und musste mein Geld für Etwas sinnvolles ausgeben. Das Gefühl, ist jedenfalls besser als jedes andere Geschenk es je machen könnte. 5/5



Du kaufst ne Tasche für 150 Euro, die als Spendengelder in den Sudan gehen. Okay, kann ja jeder machen, wie er möchte. Aber nun kaufst du keine Weihnachtsgeschenke für deine Familienmitglieder, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Find ich ein bisschen merkwürdig.

zum Thema: Endlich neue Schnürsenkel für meine Stiefel.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

wie fies das deine kinder keine weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9hrSJVWws8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Du kaufst ne Tasche für 150 Euro, die als Spendengelder in den Sudan gehen. Okay, kann ja jeder machen, wie er möchte. Aber nun kaufst du keine Weihnachtsgeschenke für deine Familienmitglieder, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Find ich ein bisschen merkwürdig.



Die Tasche werde ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen, wie du sagtest, es sind Spendengelder ^^

Was verstehst du jetzt nicht?
Die 150 Euro hätte ich sonst u.U. für Weihnachtsgeschenke ausgegeben. Das tue ich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie fies das deine kinder keine weihnachtsgeschenke bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst du damit sagen? Ich hab keine Kinder 

Ich hab vorher ziemlich genau geprüft, was mit den Geldern passiert. Oder worauf willst du hinaus? 
Dass es korrupte Hilfsorganisationen gibt, die Millionengelder in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften statt sie wirklich den Bedürftigen zukommen zu lassen? Das ist nicht erst seit gestern bekannt. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Tasche werde ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen, wie du sagtest, es sind Spendengelder ^^
> 
> Was verstehst du jetzt nicht?
> Die 150 Euro hätte ich sonst u.U. für Weihnachtsgeschenke ausgegeben. Das tue ich jetzt nicht mehr.



Ich sagte nicht, dass ich es nicht verstehe. Ich fragte, ob ich es falsch verstanden habe. Das ist ein Unterschied. 
Meine Familienmitglieder fänden es jedenfalls nicht sonderlich nett von mir, wenn sie nichts bekämen (ich bekomm ja schließlich auch was). Man kann ja auch spenden UND Geschenke kaufen. Aber gut, vermutlich falle ich einfach nur nicht auf die alljährliche weihnachtliche Tränendrüsen-Masche rein. Und bevor mir jetzt nachgesagt wird, ich hätte kein Gewissen - doch, das habe ich. Dennoch muss ich nicht sinnlos einen Haufen Geld für Spenden ausgeben. Ich mach das lieber monatlich in kleineren Beträgen, z.B. für das Deutsche Tierhilfswerk oder den WWF.


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, dass ich es nicht verstehe. Ich fragte, ob ich es falsch verstanden habe. Das ist ein Unterschied.
> Meine Familienmitglieder fänden es jedenfalls nicht sonderlich nett von mir, wenn sie nichts bekämen (ich bekomm ja schließlich auch was). Man kann ja auch spenden UND Geschenke kaufen. Aber gut, vermutlich falle ich einfach nur nicht auf die alljährliche weihnachtliche Tränendrüsen-Masche rein. Und bevor mir jetzt nachgesagt wird, ich hätte kein Gewissen - doch, das habe ich. Dennoch muss ich nicht sinnlos einen Haufen Geld für Spenden ausgeben. Ich mach das lieber monatlich in kleineren Beträgen, z.B. für das Deutsche Tierhilfswerk oder den WWF.



Jo, habe mich verlesen. Nur was findest du dann daran "merkwürdig"?
Ich kläre das natürlich mit meiner Familie ab, dass ich nicht mit Geschenken überhäuft werden möchte. Ist ja nicht so dass ich an Heiligabend sage, tata ich schenke niemandem was...^^

Klar kann man spenden und Geschenke kaufen. Wenn man für beides Geld hat, könnte man das theoretisch tun. 
Welche weihnachtliche Tränendrüsenmasche? Ich hab davon weder was gelesen noch gehört. Ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie was gespendet, aber fand es an der Zeit, das mal zu tun.
Es wundert mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt kein bißchen, dass sofort nachdem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich mich gut fühle, das getan zu haben, zig Leute aus ihren Löchern kriechen und ihr Unverständnis kundtun. Das ist ein sehr typisches Verhalten und spricht nicht unbedingt für diese Leute.
Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, Leuten wie dir vorzuwerfen, sie hätten kein Gewissen.
Erstens kenne ich dich nicht, und zweitens geht es mir nicht darum, anderen unter die Nase zu reiben, was sie tun oder nicht tun oder besser getan hätten, weil es u.U. besser gewesen wäre. 
Ich habe ja nur geschrieben, dass ich persönlich ein gutes Gefühl dabei habe, dieses Jahr mein Geld mal anders zu verteilen anstatt dem Weihnachtskommerz hinterher zu rennen. Das tun bereits die anderen 80 Millionen Deutschen wie die Lemminge.

Wieso ist diese Spende jetzt für dich sinnlos? Völlig unsachliche Behauptung. Deine Spenden sind genauso sinnlos. Kann ich ja einfach mal so sagen. 
Die Höhe des Betrags bestimmt nicht die Sinnigkeit der Aktion.
Woher willst du wissen, was es für mich persönlich bedeutet? Kannst du in mich hinein schauen? Ich denke nicht. Ebenso wenig kann ich in dich hineinschauen und erlaube mir daher auch kein Urteil über die Sinnigkeit einer solchen Spende. Ich würde dich inständig bitten, das auch im Gegenzu so zu handhaben!


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

warum ins ausland spenden wenn es bei uns mehr als genug organisationen gibt die geld brauchen


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2011)

die bei uns leiden aber keinen hunger z.b.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klar kann man spenden und Geschenke kaufen. Wenn man für beides Geld hat, könnte man das theoretisch tun.
> Welche weihnachtliche Tränendrüsenmasche? Ich hab davon weder was gelesen noch gehört.



Davon muss man weder lesen noch hören. Es ist nur zu offensichtlich, wenn zu Beginn der (Vor-)Weihnachtszeit überall diverse Plakate von kleinen schwarzen Kindern mit Fliegen in den Augen ausgepackt werden, weil die meisten Menschen in dieser Zeit leichter zum Spenden zu bewegen sind. Und ja, wenn man das Geld hat, kann man beides tun. Wenn man es nicht (so üppig) hat, muss man sich entscheiden, was einem wichtiger ist. Dir dann halt die Spende, mir halt die Familie.




Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Leben noch nie was gespendet, aber fand es an der Zeit, das mal zu tun.
> Es wundert mich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt kein bißchen, dass sofort nachdem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich mich gut fühle, das getan zu haben, zig Leute aus ihren Löchern kriechen und ihr Unverständnis kundtun. Das ist ein sehr typisches Verhalten und spricht nicht unbedingt für diese Leute.



Ich find es nicht schlimm/verkehrt/unsinnig, dass du gespendet hast. Ich finde es eher typisch, dass das zur Weihnachtszeit passiert. (Begründung siehe oben) Ob du dich damit nun gut fühlst oder einfach dein Gewissen beruhigt hast, ist ja deine Sache.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nur geschrieben, dass ich persönlich ein gutes Gefühl dabei habe, dieses Jahr mein Geld mal anders zu verteilen anstatt dem Weihnachtskommerz hinterher zu rennen. Das tun bereits die anderen 80 Millionen Deutschen wie die Lemminge.



Dass Weihnachten kommerzialisiert wurde, ist nun nicht mehr zu ändern. Trotzdem sollte man niemandem vorwerfen, dass er irgendeinem Kommerz hinterher rennt, nur weil man seine Prioritäten anders setzt.



Konov schrieb:


> Wieso ist diese Spende jetzt für dich sinnlos? Völlig unsachliche Behauptung. Deine Spenden sind genauso sinnlos. Kann ich ja einfach mal so sagen.
> Die Höhe des Betrags bestimmt nicht die Sinnigkeit der Aktion.



Die Spende ist für mich nicht unbedingt sinnlos. Ich finde es nur unverständlich, wie man als eine Person, die noch nie gespendet hat, auf die Idee kommt, sofort mal eben 150 Euro dafür aufzuwenden.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> die bei uns leiden aber keinen hunger z.b.



Aha...meinst du?


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem die Technik gestern Abend nicht mitgespielt hat, kann ich nun wenigstens den Bout Deutschland gegen Finnland gucken - 10/5
Dass ich eine rauchen war, zurückkomme und Finnland währenddessen die Führung übernommen hat - -3/5.

Bleibt eine 7/5 =)


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> die bei uns leiden aber keinen hunger z.b.



...


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2011)

könnts ja auch den griechen spenden die hams ja so nötig x)


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2011)

Bevor ich einem Griechen auch nur einen erbärmlichen Euro spende, schmeiß ich das Geld lieber ins Klo. Ist besser aufgehoben da.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bevor ich einem Griechen auch nur einen erbärmlichen Euro spende, schmeiß ich das Geld lieber ins Klo. Ist besser aufgehoben da.



Na, bei manchen scheint die andauernde Indoktrination der Leitmedien ja immerhin Früchte zu tragen.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja dafür, dass die Diskussionen hier gelassen werden 


BTT: Gewonneeeeeeeeeeeeen *freu* 104:80 für Deutschland *feier* Mal schauen, wann sie dann den nächsten Bout haben, ob heute Nacht noch (bzw. heute Abend in Kanada) oder Morgen. Dafür glatt ein 50/5, weil der Bout bis zum Schluss superspannend war und total toll anzuschauen.


----------



## iShock (2. Dezember 2011)

4/5 das ich auf einmal wieder WoW spiele.... doooof naja nur für 2 wochen noch x)


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Dezember 2011)

Das Buffed ein Gewinnspiel macht ohne das man auf Facebook liken, einen Kommentar, teilen und frag mich nicht was noch alles machen muss. 

So mag ich das. :>

Nachtrag: LEBKUCHEN OM NOM NOMN!!!111


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Davon muss man weder lesen noch hören. Es ist nur zu offensichtlich, wenn zu Beginn der (Vor-)Weihnachtszeit überall diverse Plakate von kleinen schwarzen Kindern mit Fliegen in den Augen ausgepackt werden, weil die meisten Menschen in dieser Zeit leichter zum Spenden zu bewegen sind. Und ja, wenn man das Geld hat, kann man beides tun. Wenn man es nicht (so üppig) hat, muss man sich entscheiden, was einem wichtiger ist. Dir dann halt die Spende, mir halt die Familie.
> 
> Ich find es nicht schlimm/verkehrt/unsinnig, dass du gespendet hast. Ich finde es eher typisch, dass das zur Weihnachtszeit passiert. (Begründung siehe oben) Ob du dich damit nun gut fühlst oder einfach dein Gewissen beruhigt hast, ist ja deine Sache.



Es passiert vorallem deshalb jetzt, weil ich sonst das Geld für Geschenke ausgegeben hätte. 
Wie gesagt, der Zusammenhang zum Weihnachts Konsum ist sicherlich gegeben. Die von dir angesprochene Werbung habe ich dennoch nie irgendwo gesehen oder davon gelesen.
Es kam so rüber, als würdest du mir da einen Zusammenhang vorwerfen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist es auch egal 




HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dass Weihnachten kommerzialisiert wurde, ist nun nicht mehr zu ändern. Trotzdem sollte man niemandem vorwerfen, dass er irgendeinem Kommerz hinterher rennt, nur weil man seine Prioritäten anders setzt.



Ich finde, wenn jemand seine Prioritäten zu ungunsten von moralischen Werten setzt, dann ist das durchaus berechtigt, jemandem vorgeworfen zu werden.




HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Die Spende ist für mich nicht unbedingt sinnlos. Ich finde es nur unverständlich, wie man als eine Person, die noch nie gespendet hat, auf die Idee kommt, sofort mal eben 150 Euro dafür aufzuwenden.



Ich versuche es kurz zu begründen, weil ich dafür sicherlich einige Seiten verfassen müsste: Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die meisten Menschen, insbesondere in meiner Umgebung falschen Prinzipien folgen und viel zuviele falsche Ideale vertreten und gepredigt werden. Derweil scheint es niemanden zu scheren, dass es auch andere Probleme gibt, und es Leute gibt, die froh wären, wenn sie sich über unseren Müll Gedanken machen dürften.
Ich empfand es als eine für mich persönlich notwendige Sache, weil ich einfach mal etwas anders machen will und mich vom allgemeinen Konsens des Massen-Konsums, insbesondere jetzt zur Weihnachtszeit, trennen möchte.


So und worüber ich mich jetzt freue, ist der Teller Spaghetti for meiner Nase. 5/5


----------



## Perkone (2. Dezember 2011)

Dass ich grad so halbwegs aufn Pfad zur Betrunkenheit bin 4/5. Muss einfach ma wieder sein. Und jetzt dann anno 2070 mit Bruder zocken ^^


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Das Buffed ein Gewinnspiel macht ohne das man auf Facebook liken, einen Kommentar, teilen und frag mich nicht was noch alles machen muss.
> 
> So mag ich das. :>
> 
> Nachtrag: LEBKUCHEN OM NOM NOMN!!!111



buffed user sind eh überfordert mit dem facebook pinwand spiel 

bei pcgames und der anderen fb seite hats funktioniert alles haben in den kommentaren geschrieben wenn sie geworben haben wie es in den teilnahmebedinungen

nur die buffed user tuen seit gewinnspiel anfang die buffed pinwand vollspammen und nutzen nie die richtige kommentar funktion


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2011)

Heute reinfeiern 20/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Dezember 2011)

Der FC hat nen Punkt gerettet 3/5


----------



## Reflox (3. Dezember 2011)

Am 24.12 gibts ne PS3! Am 26.12 beim Familienfest kann ich RDR beim Cousin abholen! Mein eigenes RDR! Ein Traum wird wahr! 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (3. Dezember 2011)

Mirko Nontschew bei Mario Barth 5/5

Ich kann nicht mehr, es ist sooooo lustig


----------



## Dominau (4. Dezember 2011)

Komm grad von einem gelungenen Abend nach Hause und leg mich jetzt aufs Ohr 
5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2011)

Nun 20 Jahre alt, yey ... 3/5 ^^


----------



## tonygt (4. Dezember 2011)

Grad mal wieder 5 Rankeds gespielt und fast 180 Elo Plus gemacht jetzt wieder bei 1486 Elo  5/5


----------



## Edou (4. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nun 20 Jahre alt, yey ... 3/5 ^^



Happy Bday! Hoffe du hast gut reingefeiert bzw bist noch gut am feiern.

Mein Motörhead Live Album...ich komm einfach ned weg davon. XD 5/5


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nun 20 Jahre alt, yey ... 3/5 ^^



Alles gute zum geburtstag!


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

BTT: Daß heut Sonntag ist und wir 19° draussen haben und ein Spaziergang am Strand bei dem Wetter ne tolle Sache ist


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2011)

LOL wo sinds denn 19 Grad? Wohnst du in der Karibik? ^^

@Topic

Pizza bestellt, Hunger, essen will! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch allen :3

BTW: alle Leutz weg und nun gleich schlafen... 5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2011)

Endlich wieder gesund, aber trotzdem noch gerädert



Konov schrieb:


> LOL wo sinds denn 19 Grad? Wohnst du in der Karibik? ^^



In den USA. Auch wenn ich gern noch wüsste, wo genau. Grüße in mein Heimatland


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hehe USA triffts genau . Ich wohne un Virgina Beach VA. Viele Grüsse nach Deutschland von dieser Stelle. Und mit 6h Zeitverschiebung ists immer noch nachmittag und total angenehm  5/5

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. Dezember 2011)

Nasty1 wohnt in den Usa.... Neid/5
Will auch...




BTT: < 3 Wochen bis Weihnachten 2/5


----------



## orkman (4. Dezember 2011)

gerade nen hdmi kabel in der zusatzbox von meinem gamer pc gefunden zu haben , so muss ich keine 30 euro fuer einen neuen bezahlen ... und hab den lappi nun an den fernseher angeschlossen ... brauch keine stereo anlage und filme lassen sich so auch geil schauen


----------



## Restrike (4. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv Urlaub!


LG


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2011)

Nasty1 schrieb:


> Hehe USA triffts genau . Ich wohne un Virgina Beach VA. Viele Grüsse nach Deutschland von dieser Stelle. Und mit 6h Zeitverschiebung ists immer noch nachmittag und total angenehm  5/5
> 
> GreetZ Nastyone




Überlege momentan wieder "nach Haus" zu ziehen..hier hält mich nicht wirklich viel.
Bin geboren und aufgewachsen in Charlotte NC und könnte jederzeit bei meinem alten Nachbar wohnen.

Schöne Erinnerungen 5/5 :>


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. Dezember 2011)

Nimm mich mit! :O


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Tja so gehts mir auch... aber halt mit Deutschland. Ich werde im April kommenden Jahres wieder zurückziehen, meine Familie und Freunde und vor allem meine Freundin wieder zu haben wird genial 5/5 . USA war ne tolle Zeit aber ich freue mich jetzt schon wie irre auf zu Hause.

Charlotte is nicht mal so weit weg von mir . 

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Dezember 2011)

9 Punkte in meiner Hausarbeit und damit unterer Prädikatsbereich. Obwohl ich mich wirklich total freue, ärgere ich mich über die wirklich saudummen Fehler, die ich gemacht hab. 12 Punkte waren locker drin.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2011)

Schnee (Okay gut wahrscheinlich eher Schneeregen aber dicke weiße Flocken!) 5/5


----------



## Nasty11 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Vorweihnachtszeit toll 4/5


----------



## orkman (5. Dezember 2011)

es hagelt grad in luettich , juhu der winter kommt doch noch


----------



## Tyro (5. Dezember 2011)

Progression Tour 2012 in Köln

Endlich, endlich HSB nochmal live sehen, und die restlichen Bands sind auch allererste Sahne! 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (5. Dezember 2011)

[font="verdana,arial,helvetica"][size="-1"] *"Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2 (BD 2 Disc Steelbook) (exklusiv bei Amazon.de) [Blu-ray]"

*für 12,99 im Amazon Cyber Deal 
[/size][/font]


----------



## Noxiel (5. Dezember 2011)

Disney Songs in Deutsch raus suchen und sich die Kommentare durchlesen. Deutsch ist im Ausland - zumindest als Singsprache - sehr beliebt. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (5. Dezember 2011)

wobei ich manche versionen auf englisch besser finde


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Disney Songs in Deutsch raus suchen und sich die Kommentare durchlesen. Deutsch ist im Ausland - zumindest als Singsprache - sehr beliebt. 5/5




Ändert nichts daran, das die Orginalversionen, z. B. von Elton John nochmal besser sind. Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, das ich Elton John gern höre, da ich damals selbst Flügel gespielt habe und da eben am liebsten Piano-Fullcovers, also mit zusätzlich gespielter Singstimme. Leider habe ich das mittlerweile wirklich verlernt. Die Noten bekomme ich im Kopf einfach nicht mehr zusammen


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2011)

Der neue APB Reloaded Patch 3/5

Netter neuer Content. Nichts unglaubliches aber macht Spass und alles für Lau.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Kaiserslauterner Weihnachtsmarkt gibts einen Tako Yaki-Stand. zwar waren sie dann doch nicht mein Fall, aber schön sowas auch mal außerhalb Japans zu sehen  3/5


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2011)

Wo wohnst du, wenn du nach Lautern aufn Weihnachtsmarkt gehst? Bin am Samstag auch in Lautern ^^

BTT: Ich freu mich sooooooo auf Samstag <3 Drölftausend/5


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2011)

9gag geht wieder 5/5 :O

Abendessen war lecker 3/5

Lieblingsstream läuft 4/5

:-D

Achja Maus wurde heute versandt x_x 2/5


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin total aufgedreht und werd gleich im Bad noch die Kacheln fertig putzen, weil ich Lust hab, irgendwas Produktives zu tun 2/5   

Und ich freu mich immer noch tierisch auf Samstag - immer noch drölftausend/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest meinen Boden wischen, dann das Geschirr machen und zuletzt den Duschvorhang irgendwie sauber kriegen - an dem verzweifle ich nämlich.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2011)

Essigreiniger probiert? Mit dem krieg ich unsre Duschwände regelmäßig sauber, wenn's denn mal sein muss, damit hab ich's nämlich auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Nordend Killer (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpTkuw1ML00&feature=player_embedded#!
Zugeil 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist leider ein Vorhang und der sieht schon recht unappetitlich aus, ist von meiner Vormieterin. Aber das wäre doch eher was für den NS, der ist eh tot. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2011)

So'n Duschvorhang kostet ja auch nicht die Welt... Aber ich hasse diese Teile sowieso, ich brauch ne Duschwand. Ich krieg bei meiner besten Freundin immer schon die Krise, die hat nämlich keine Wand, sondern nen Vorhang.

BTT: Dass ich vorhin das allersüßeste Foto ever von meiner Katze gemacht hab, was ich je machen konnte 5/5
Ich freu mich heut irgendwie über alles Mögliche ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du, wenn du nach Lautern aufn Weihnachtsmarkt gehst? Bin am Samstag auch in Lautern ^^
> 
> BTT: Ich freu mich sooooooo auf Samstag <3 Drölftausend/5



Zumindest nicht in Lautern^^ aber ein kumpel der aus berlin kam wollte unbedingt für seine sammlung noch nen lautern fußballschal und dann sind wa mal eben rüber gefahren und haben auf dem weihnachtsmarkt da was gegessen. auf rückweg noch nen schwenker über Ramstein gemacht


----------



## Skatero (6. Dezember 2011)

Neue LP von Swiss. Nach so vielen Jahren ist endlich wieder etwas da. 10000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

heute abend mit freunden auf den weihnachtsmarkt  nur leider kann die liebe meines lebens net mit


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn heute 15 Uhr Feierabend ist und ich ins Wochenende starten kann. 5/5 

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## Tilbie (9. Dezember 2011)

ET-Klausur gut gelaufen 5/5
2+ in Physik-Klausur 5/5
Wochenende 5/5
Gute laune   /5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2011)

Seminar überstanden 4/5
Erkältung einigermaßen auskuriert 5/5
WOCHENÄNDE 5555/5


----------



## Noxiel (9. Dezember 2011)

Auf Max Raabe und sein Palastorchester in der Ratiopharm Arena Neu-Ulm 5/5




_Küssen kann man nicht alleine....uuuund ich sag' dir auch den Gruuuuund._


----------



## tear_jerker (9. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> heute abend mit freunden auf den weihnachtsmarkt  nur leider kann die liebe meines lebens net mit



kenn ich, ich darf auch nie meinen PC mitnehmen wenn ich mit meiner Freundin wohin fahre


----------



## Reflox (9. Dezember 2011)

Meine Klasse 5/5

Mit denen hat man immer was zu lachen.


*



			Combien des minuts est-ce que le bus as besoin?
 two minuts but i can ....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Saji (9. Dezember 2011)

Eine nette und freundliche Dame bei ClickandBuy am Telefon gehabt. 3/5 ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Dezember 2011)

Immerhin mit Witz und Klasse (Garfunkel & Oates) abserviert werden xD 1/5


----------



## orkman (9. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> kenn ich, ich darf auch nie meinen PC mitnehmen wenn ich mit meiner Freundin wohin fahre



nene pc is sicher net die liebe meines lebens  ... dann empfehle ich dir einen laptop ... dann haste deine freundin + die liebe deines lebens bei dir


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. Dezember 2011)

Es schneit! (!!!) 5/5  
* * * * * *
 * * * * *
* * * * * *


----------



## Rayon (10. Dezember 2011)

drecks behinderter 1 hilfe kurs fürn lappen nach 6 ver**** std endlich vorbei unendlich/5. und dafür musste ich an einem Samstag früh aufstehen!


----------



## zoizz (10. Dezember 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> und dafür musste ich an *einem* Samstag früh aufstehen!



Es war nur einer, und du musst es nie wieder machen 

Ich freu mich 4/5, heute den letzten Samstag in diesem Jahr hinter mich gebracht zu haben. Mich grauts schon vor den Klausuren Ende Januar ...


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Dezember 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> drecks behinderter 1 hilfe kurs fürn lappenst nach 6 ver**** std endlich vorbei unendlich/5. und dafür *musste* ich an einem Samstag früh aufstehen!


Und dafür *darfst* Du eventuell jemandem, irgendwann helfen!

unendlich/ 5....


----------



## schneemaus (10. Dezember 2011)

Da fehlen mir glatt die Worte bei sowas und macht mir wieder deutlich, wieso so wenig Menschen in Notfällen Erste Hilfe leisten und lieber daneben stehen, gaffen und am besten noch Fotos machen... Unverständlich, sowas.

BTT: Dass heute Abend so megageil war 100/5
Dass ich vermutlich doch noch Riedells bekomme 100/5 x)


----------



## pampam (10. Dezember 2011)

Naja der Erste Hilfe Kurs ist fürn Arsch... Alles, was man wirklich davon mitnimmt hat man nach 2 Monaten wieder vergessen.
Aus eigener Erfahrung (dieses Jahr leider schon 2 mal) muss ich aber sagen, dass die Leute einem helfen, wo sie können.

BTT: Auf meinen Urlaub 5/5. WIESO muss es noch so lange dauern? xD


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube es ging nicht um 1.Hilfe an sich sondern ,darum das er für diesen Kurs so früh aufstehen muss.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Dezember 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Naja der Erste Hilfe Kurs ist fürn Arsch... Alles, was man wirklich davon mitnimmt hat man nach 2 Monaten wieder vergessen.
> Aus eigener Erfahrung (dieses Jahr leider schon 2 mal) muss ich aber sagen, dass die Leute einem helfen, wo sie können.
> 
> BTT: Auf meinen Urlaub 5/5. WIESO muss es noch so lange dauern? xD



Ich weiß ja nicht, welche "Leute" du meinst, aber wenn du die Leute aus dem Rettungswagen meinst, die haben schon ein bisschen mehr Unterricht als einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs genossen. Wenn du Ersthelfer meinst: Einige helfen, das ist wohl wahr. Aber ich bin schon oft genug an Unfallstellen gelangt, wo 2-3 Leute wirklich was gemacht haben und der Rest drumrumstand und gegafft hat, sodass wir kaum noch durchkamen. Schön sind auch die Gaffer-Staus auf der Gegenspur, wo ich auch regelmäßig das Kotzen bekommen könnte. 

Deswegen kann ich auch nur einen erweiterten EH-Kurs empfehlen, der geht 2 Tage und es geht mehr in die Tiefe, wodurch man auch mehr mitnimmt und nicht so viel vergisst. Außerdem ist mittlerweile so viel vereinfacht worden (Herzdruckmassage bzw. Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung, stabile Seitenlage), dass man zumindest bei Bewusstlosigkeit oder Kreislaufstillstand wissen sollte, was zu tun ist.

BTT: Immer noch in den Erinnerungen von gestern Abend schwelgen und mich auf die Fotos freuen, die im Lauf des Tages folgen werden - 100/5, es war so megageil


----------



## Rayon (11. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ging nicht um 1.Hilfe an sich sondern ,darum das er für diesen Kurs so früh aufstehen muss.



richtig.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Dezember 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]~Benutzer wurde für dieses Kommentar gesperrt~[/font]


----------



## pampam (11. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, welche "Leute" du meinst, aber wenn du die Leute aus dem Rettungswagen meinst, die haben schon ein bisschen mehr Unterricht als einen Erste-Hilfe-Kurs genossen. Wenn du Ersthelfer meinst: Einige helfen, das ist wohl wahr. Aber ich bin schon oft genug an Unfallstellen gelangt, wo 2-3 Leute wirklich was gemacht haben und der Rest drumrumstand und gegafft hat, sodass wir kaum noch durchkamen. Schön sind auch die Gaffer-Staus auf der Gegenspur, wo ich auch regelmäßig das Kotzen bekommen könnte.
> 
> Deswegen kann ich auch nur einen erweiterten EH-Kurs empfehlen, der geht 2 Tage und es geht mehr in die Tiefe, wodurch man auch mehr mitnimmt und nicht so viel vergisst. Außerdem ist mittlerweile so viel vereinfacht worden (Herzdruckmassage bzw. Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung, stabile Seitenlage), dass man zumindest bei Bewusstlosigkeit oder Kreislaufstillstand wissen sollte, was zu tun ist.
> 
> BTT: Immer noch in den Erinnerungen von gestern Abend schwelgen und mich auf die Fotos freuen, die im Lauf des Tages folgen werden - 100/5, es war so megageil



Natürlich meine ich nicht die Leute aus dem Rettungwagen, dass die mir helfen (was sie ja auch wirklich gut machen) sollte wohl normal sein, wofür ruft man sie denn sonst? Natürlich sehen viele nur zu, aber wen ich z.B. auf der Straße liege können auch nicht 15 Leute um mich herrumstehen und mir helfen. Bis jetzt hatte ich was das angeht Glück.

Naja ist wohl der falsche Thread für sowas, belassen wirs mal dabei


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]~Benutzer wurde für dieses Kommentar gesperrt~[/font]



tear jerker gebannt? Und was ist das für ein Usertitel den du da hast?


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2011)

Nagger


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Nagger



Was ist ein Nagger?
Merkwürdiger Humor...


----------



## Saji (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich krieg mein Geld von iTunes wieder. :3 8/5

Wäre auch ein Ding gewesen wenn nicht. Ab sofort kauf ich mir Voucher und bezahl so. ^^

@ Konov: Nagger ist Englisch und heißt Nörgler oder Nervensägen.


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich krieg mein Geld von iTunes wieder. :3 8/5
> 
> Wäre auch ein Ding gewesen wenn nicht. Ab sofort kauf ich mir Voucher und bezahl so. ^^
> 
> @ Konov: Nagger ist Englisch und heißt Nörgler oder Nervensägen.



Danke! Trotzdem bitterer Humor


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2011)

Wofür die Frage? 
"people who annoys you" steht doch davor.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke! Trotzdem bitterer Humor



Das ist aus Southpark. Randy soll in einer Quizshow im Fernsehen eben das besagte Rätsel lösen. Menschen, die einen nerven. N_gger - und was setzt er rein? Ein i.


----------



## Königmarcus (11. Dezember 2011)

SWToR Release diese Woche! &#8734;/5


----------



## Alux (11. Dezember 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Es schneit! (!!!) 5/5
> * * * * * *
> * * * * *
> * * * * * *



will auch haben


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> will auch haben



Dem schließe ich mich an.

Es ist kalt! (Und nicht mehr so ekelhaft mild.) 10/5


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2011)

Dass das ein richtig schöner Sonntag ist. 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> tear jerker gebannt? Und was ist das für ein Usertitel den du da hast?



5/5 

edit: Nagger heißt auf deutsch soviel wie Nervensäge


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ist ein Nagger?
> Merkwürdiger Humor...



Das kommt von Southpark...und es ist sehr sehr lustig. Ist halt schwarzer Humor im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. 


Entspannter Sonntag mit Weihnachtsmarkt 4/5


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Nach einem langen und versoffenen Wochenende in London endlich wieder zuhause in meinem Bett, alleine und ohne Bettdecke teilen und son Quatsch.. 5/5


----------



## Koshei (12. Dezember 2011)

15 . 12 2011 reicht das


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Nach 4 Wochen Buffed-Abstinenz wieder im Forum zu sein: 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nach 4 Wochen Buffed-Abstinenz wieder im Forum zu sein: 5/5



Zwangspause gehabt?


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zwangspause gehabt?


Ne, aber hatte sehr viel zu tun und sehr wenig Zeit für Sonstiges ^^ quasi 4 Wochen am Stück verplant. Aber jetzt passts wieder


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2011)

http://www.allegiancemusical.com/video/star-trek-v-star-wars

George Takei ist einfach der absolut beste! 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Köln gg. Mainz und ich darf dabei sein, wie Köln auf den 7.Platz inner Tabelle rutscht 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2011)

Stiefvater erfolgreich operiert 10/5


----------



## Deanne (12. Dezember 2011)

5/5: Heute bei der Arbeit 20 Euro Trinkgeld bekommen.


----------



## Edou (12. Dezember 2011)

Englisch-Arbeit zurück bekommen. 1,9...damit endgültig die 2 im Halbjahr besiegelt! 1,9/1,9!


----------



## Saimensays7412 (12. Dezember 2011)

der neue Hitman Trailer ist echt der hammer 5/5


----------



## Rayon (12. Dezember 2011)

nach morgen den rest des Jahres Urlaub 100/5


----------



## Saji (13. Dezember 2011)

Laden eröffnet, geiler Start, genialer Umsatz, schicke Feier am Abend. 5/5

Was will man mehr?


----------



## iShock (13. Dezember 2011)

vor ner stunde neues mainboard, prozessor und Graka bestellt :-) 5/5

Freitag nach Hause für Weihnachten 123123910293012930192301932/5 ^-^


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2011)

8 ...

...und der Rest von heute :-)


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2011)

Zimmer richtig Ordentlich aufgeräumt, wenn ich es jetzt noch packe die Auserwählte anzusprechen/einzuladen...könnte ich ihr sogar ohne schlechtes gewissen mein zimmer zeigen  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Zimmer richtig Ordentlich aufgeräumt, wenn ich es jetzt noch packe die Auserwählte anzusprechen/einzuladen...könnte ich ihr sogar ohne schlechtes gewissen mein zimmer zeigen  5/5



Sag aber vorher, dass dein Zimmer FKK-Bereich ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Zimmer richtig Ordentlich aufgeräumt, wenn ich es jetzt noch packe die Auserwählte anzusprechen/einzuladen...könnte ich ihr sogar ohne schlechtes gewissen mein zimmer *zeigen*  5/5


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Zimmer richtig Ordentlich aufgeräumt, wenn ich es jetzt noch packe die Auserwählte anzusprechen/einzuladen...könnte ich ihr sogar ohne schlechtes gewissen mein zimmer zeigen  5/5




Sag mal.. wo kommst du denn her?
Ich bin nen ziemlich guter Flügelmann


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2011)

Le fu xD


Manowår schrieb:


> Sag mal.. wo kommst du denn her?
> Ich bin nen ziemlich guter Flügelmann


Ich pack das schon irgendwie...denn anscheinend kann sie mich ja leiden....:/


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (13. Dezember 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich pack das schon irgendwie...denn anscheinend kann sie mich ja leiden....:/



schon alleine deshalb wuerd ich mir ernsthafte gedanken machen ... jmd der zu dir kommt , mit dir redet , lacht etc... und annaeherungsversuche macht ist sehr gut ... jmd der dir sagt dass er dich LEIDEN kann....autsch ... da trifft das mit der friend zone wohl eher zu ...
ich wuensch dir viel glueck


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schaffst du schon, und wenn nicht mit Alcohol, dann mit was anderem  (NEIN keine Drogen)


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2011)

Sie hat es nicht gesagt o.O. Damit meinte ich eher dass sie mich z.b. symphathisch zu finden scheint...-.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2011)

Beziehungen, die nur durch das Mitspiel von Alkohol eingegangen worden sind, haben üblicherweise keine allzu große Halbwertszeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Beziehungen, die nur durch das Mitspiel von Alkohol eingegangen worden sind, haben üblicherweise keine allzu große Halbwertszeit.



O rly ?



B2T: 

Stiefvater wird Donnerstag ausm Krankenhaus entlassen 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2011)

Der Hobbit Teaser, nur noch 2 Wochen. 5/5


----------



## Renox1 (13. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Hobbit Teaser, nur noch 2 Wochen. 5/5



Öööcht?? 5/5 (Y)


----------



## Rayon (13. Dezember 2011)

3 goddmanit awesome Wochen urlaub und auch noch doppeltes Gehalt im Dez fürs Nichtstun quasi bekommen 10000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

... daß endlich mein Pc wieder besser läuft - ohne Ersatz Trabbi ^^

... daß ich endlich wieder die Musik mit Fraps problemlos aufnehmen kann, obwohl Fraps die Titellänge auf ca 4min beschränkt.
Es ist mir nun egal, daß die Musik gestückelt ist, da ich sie dank Machete wieder nahtlos zusammenfügen kann und das soooo simple. 
Anschließend kann ich per FS-Programm sogar bestens umwandeln und daß gar bis 1080p (wenn ich will) .... lalallalalalallalaaa

... über das Lächeln einer jungen Frau (?) aus dem Nachbarort, als ich gestern im Zug daheim aus Hamburg saß ...

greetz


----------



## iShock (13. Dezember 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... über das Lächeln einer jungen Frau (?) aus dem Nachbarort, als ich gestern im Zug daheim aus Hamburg saß ...
> 
> greetz



not sure if woman or young ?


----------



## Grushdak (13. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> not sure if woman or young ?




Naja, wenn Du schon älter wirst/bist - weiß ich jedenfals nicht mehr immer so richtig, wie ich was bezeichnen soll. 
Sagen wir, es war das Lächeln einer jungen Danme , eines Fräuleins - so um die 20, schätzungsweise.

Boah, alles viel zu kompliziert ausgdrückt. ^^


----------



## orkman (14. Dezember 2011)

am tag des attentats in luettich da gewesen zu sein ... waere ich nicht frueher aus dem bus gestiegen waere ich zeitlich sogar dabei gewesen 
und alle meinen freunden gehts gut und sind am leben


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schaffst du schon, und wenn nicht mit Alcohol, dann mit was anderem  (NEIN keine Drogen)



Mit der Länge des Penis?



> am tag des attentats in luettich da gewesen zu sein ... waere ich nicht frueher aus dem bus gestiegen waere ich zeitlich sogar dabei gewesen



Das Smiley am Ende macht mir ehrlich gesagt etwas angst...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Mit der Länge des Penis?



Jop.


----------



## tonygt (14. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal beim Friseur gewesen zu sein weiß nur noch net wirklich ob zufrieden bin oder net  2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2011)

4 stündige Mathe LK Klausur hinter mich gebracht, oh yeah! 5/5


----------



## Z492 (14. Dezember 2011)

hübsche hintern in engen jeans everywhere 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich auf die hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Deanne (14. Dezember 2011)

4/5: Morgen Termin beim Friseur.
5/5: Danach SWTOR kaufen und mit Freunden zocken.
5/5: Gleich mit Freunden zum Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2011)

Z492 schrieb:


> hübsche hintern in engen jeans everywhere 5/5



Gott Schütze die Hollister Röhrenjeans !


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfehle London, da tragen - also das machen die Mädchen hier auch, aber deutlich weniger - die Mädels alle nur Strumpfhosen und Pullis/Jäckchen zu dieser Jahreszeit. Leider merken die die sowas absolut garnicht tragen können das eher selten. Grml.

Ich mach gleich Salat 1/5. Nur 1/5 weil ich ihn machen muss -.-


----------



## schneemaus (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Kleine: grade auf meinem Schoß eingeschlafen, als ich HIMYM geschaut hab
Die Große: grade am Einschlafen, hört noch ihr Heidi-Hörspiel

My work here is done :> 5/5

Dafür hat mein Onkel mein Auto vollgetankt (weil er damit nach FFM gefahren ist) und meine kaputte Lampe (Beifahrerseite geht nur das Standlicht, gestern erst bemerkt) schnell austauschen lassen - 10/5

Dass ich morgen ausschlafen kann, nachdem ich die letzten paar Tage morgens von meiner Mutter geweckt wurde, weil sie unter Atemnot/Kurzatmigkeit litt (Lungenentzündung) - 3/5, der Abzug von 10/5 deswegen, weil sie im Krankenhaus ist.

Dass meine Mutter dieses Jahr "nur" eine Lungenentzündung hat und definitiv nicht, wie letztes Jahr, operiert werden muss und grad nochmal von der Schippe gesprungen ist - 100/5


----------



## Renox1 (14. Dezember 2011)

Dass ich nicht weiß, ob mir Swtor gefallen wird. Habe es bei Amazon stoniert und überlege mir die nächsten Tage ob ich es mir nun doch kaufen soll, oder nicht. Ich weiß es einfach nicht...


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2011)

God save the Queen 

Gott schütze Leggins !


----------



## Slayed (14. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Urlaub 3/5
Nur 3/5 weil ich morgen die Praktische Motorradprüfung hab :S


----------



## Kamsi (14. Dezember 2011)

sw:tor zugang seit ebend ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2011)

Release Party zum neuen Enter Shikari Album in MEINEM GODDAMN LIEBLINGSKLUB ... whhhhhhoaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr/5


----------



## Saji (15. Dezember 2011)

Heute Abend nach der Arbeit kann ich vielleicht schon SW:TOR spielen. Morgen hab ich frei. Später noch RedBull beim Edeka kaufen.  5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. Dezember 2011)

Großteil der Weihnachtseinkäufe hinter mich gebracht 5/5


----------



## iShock (15. Dezember 2011)

PC Teile angekommen 5/5 (nach nur 2 Tagen )

Morgen nach Hause Unendlich/5


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

6... und der Rest von heute :-)


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Könnte endlich Schnee geben demnächst 3/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. Dezember 2011)

> hübsche hintern in engen jeans everywhere 5/5
> 
> 
> Olliruh schrieb:
> ...



Amen 




> Könnte endlich Schnee geben demnächst 3/5



Juhu! Schneeee 100000/5


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

5/5: Für die Note "gut" in Webdesign
1/5: Für die Note "Ausreichend" in Grundlagen Programmieren... Hätte ich doch bloß gelernt


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Juhu! Schneeee 100000/5



Hier noch nicht  5/5 (gehört dann wohl in den "freut mich nicht Thread")


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

So, dann begeb ich mich mal zum Audimax zur letzten Klausur dieses Jahr. Ich freue mich zwar nicht wirklich, aber immerhin hab ich dann Ferien.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

5 ...  (4/5)
 ... und der Rest von heute (2/5 (is halt n kurzer Tag  ))


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIu6sTqY_fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



5/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Heute nur 2 Schulstunden gehabt 5/5


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2011)

Gericht erwirkt Baustopp für Stuttgart 21

haha, ich musste herzhaft lachen. ^^ 3/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gericht erwirkt Baustopp für Stuttgart 21
> 
> haha, ich musste herzhaft lachen. ^^ 3/5




haha, Die unendliche Geschichte des neuen Bahnhofes....

made my day


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Dezember 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaaa! 10/5


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2011)

Es schneit 500/5


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Es schneit 500/5



want that shit too *-*


----------



## Rayon (16. Dezember 2011)

gleich zum Mongolen, all you can eat. Erstmal etliche Straußenherden verputzen 10000/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Schalke gegen Plzen  5/5


----------



## Rayon (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Scheiße gegen Werder  5/5



Fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich bin schwul.



fix'd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> FC Bayern, Stern des Südens, du wirst NIEMALS untergehen... <3 <3 <3



fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ST.PAULI YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE <3


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Es schneit 500/5



Hier hat es auch gerade begonnen /5


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2011)

Hier nicht und in den nächsten Tagen soll es höchstens Schneeregen geben... -5/5 Q_Q


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hier nicht und in den nächsten Tagen soll es höchstens Schneeregen geben... -5/5 Q_Q



Jo hier auch...

Immerhin schön kalt gibt 3/5 ^^


----------



## Edou (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich stimme Konov zu. 

Btw: Für Dad etwas zum Geburtstags, damit noch was persönliches dazu kommt, gebacken.  5/5


----------



## H2OTest (18. Dezember 2011)

0/0/11 karma  5/5


----------



## H2OTest (18. Dezember 2011)

doppelpost -5/5


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2011)

Meine alten Globi Kasetten wieder gefunden. Gleich Globi wird Ritter hören *_* 5/5

Ich fühl mich als wäre ich 5 Jahre alt


----------



## Dominau (18. Dezember 2011)

Summerbreeze Karte wird sowas von bestellt ! 5/5


----------



## tonygt (18. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 0/0/11 karma  5/5



Carried *hust*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2011)

Das Rock am Ring LineUp... 10/5



> As I Lay Dying * Billy Talent * Deichkind * Dick Brave * Die Toten Hosen * Donots * Enter Shikari * Gossip * Guano Apes * Kasabian * Killswitch Engage * Lamb Of God * Lexy & K-Paul * Linkin Park * Machine Head * Marilyn Manson * Metallica * Mia. * Motörhead * Opeth * Skrillex * Soundgarden * Tenacious D * The Kotzletzkis * The Offspring * The Subways * Trivium.



Und ich werd wohl nicht hin können... -.-*


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2011)

Bug des Tages gefunden und gefixt: 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2011)

Endlich wieder anständigen frischen Ingwer  3/5


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2011)

Rückenschmerzen bei mir sind nix schlimmes, nur eine Verspannung! 5/5
Entsprechende Tabletten vom Arzt bekommen 4/5
Seit dem fällt mir das Schreiben allerdings etwas schwer ... 0/5


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Dezember 2011)

3 ...

und der Rest von heute :-)


----------



## Silmyiél (20. Dezember 2011)

Endlich die Jahresabschlüsse fertig machen zu können die schon ewig bei meinem Chef stehen  	4/5 
Meinen Schreibtisch durch o.g. wieder sehen zu können 10/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2011)

Heute letzte Schulstunde gehabt ,Donnerstag dann nur noch chillig Englich GK schreiben und dann ab nach Hause C:
5/5


----------



## H2OTest (20. Dezember 2011)

@Tony: Das geht auch ohne Carry ... 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

Mach das mal im Ranked Game über 1,3k dann bin ich beeindruckt aber normal Game pff. So wies aussieht war der Shaco dauer afk bzw. dauerhaft am Jungeln ^^


----------



## Lichfritzer (20. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 3 ...
> 
> und der Rest von heute :-)



Du tust mir leid. Habe nur noch 2 Tage. Morgen fällt 1. aus, genauso wie Donnerstag.
Dann fällt Donnerstag noch letzte aus


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2011)

Der ganze doofe Schnee geschmolzen, gottseidank!  unendlich / 5


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

heute schon inoffiziell Ferien und direkt ein paar Besorgungen für Weihnachten erledigt 5/5


----------



## floppydrive (20. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Mach das mal im Ranked Game über 1,3k dann bin ich beeindruckt aber normal Game pff. So wies aussieht war der Shaco dauer afk bzw. dauerhaft am Jungeln ^^



Als ob die Leute im Ranked soviel besser spielen das ich nicht lache


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Als ob die Leute im Ranked soviel besser spielen das ich nicht lache



Sicher net in der Elo hell  aber in höheren Ratings auf jeden Fall, ein Gewisses Basis Verständnis ist auf jeden fall vorhanden


----------



## H2OTest (20. Dezember 2011)

aber trolln macht viel mehr spaß


----------



## floppydrive (20. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sicher net in der Elo hell  aber in höheren Ratings auf jeden Fall, ein Gewisses Basis Verständnis ist auf jeden fall vorhanden



Not rly aber ich lasse dich mal in dem Glauben.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Not rly aber ich lasse dich mal in dem Glauben.



Made my day!


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Rock am Ring LineUp... 10/5



Ich finde, dass das Line-Up jedes Jahr schlechter wird. Das vom Breeze ist auch nicht so der Kracher, aber Unearth, die Grindfuckers, Napalm Death und Darkest Hour sind nicht übel. Was Deez Nuts da sollen, frage ich mich allerdings nach wie vor.

Ich werd wohl von der Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen, noch günstig an eine der (ausverkauften) Wacken-Karten zu kommen. Auch hier gibts die Herren von Darkest Hour und Napalm Death auf die Ohren, obendrauf aber auch noch The Black Dahlia Murder. <3


----------



## Rayon (20. Dezember 2011)

DORTMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUnd 10000000/5


----------



## Skatero (20. Dezember 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sicher net in der Elo hell  aber in höheren Ratings auf jeden Fall, ein Gewisses Basis Verständnis ist auf jeden fall vorhanden



Es gibt keine Elo Hell.


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2011)

meine selbstgemachten chips sind grad im ofen ... vllt freu ich mich zu frueh ... man wird sehen , man wird sehen  oder eher schmecken xD


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2011)

Das mein Rüblikuchen gelungen ist!

Männliches Backen! 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Dezember 2011)

> Erneut ist die FDP auf einem Umfrage-Tiefstand angelangt. Wäre am Sonntag Wahl, würden demnach nur noch zwei Prozent für die Liberalen stimmen.


----------



## tonygt (21. Dezember 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Not rly aber ich lasse dich mal in dem Glauben.



Das hat nichts mit glauben zu tun ichz weiß es  Das leute auf 1,5k besser spielen als Leute unter 1,3k 
Bin selbst atm auf 1,5k tendenz steigend.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2011)

Der Hobbit-Trailer 100000000000000/5

Noch ein Jahr warten 1/5 ... ._.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Hobbit-Trailer 100000000000000/5
> 
> Noch ein Jahr warten 1/5 ... ._.



dann kommt die kinofassung, die erweiterte fassung und schlussendlich die special erweiterte fassung ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das Line-Up jedes Jahr schlechter wird. Das vom Breeze ist auch nicht so der Kracher, aber Unearth, die Grindfuckers, Napalm Death und Darkest Hour sind nicht übel. Was Deez Nuts da sollen, frage ich mich allerdings nach wie vor.
> 
> Ich werd wohl von der Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen, noch günstig an eine der (ausverkauften) Wacken-Karten zu kommen. Auch hier gibts die Herren von Darkest Hour und Napalm Death auf die Ohren, obendrauf aber auch noch The Black Dahlia Murder. <3



Ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache  Ich finde das LineUp von Wacken nicht so toll, dafür aber das vom WFF (Trivium, Grindfuckers, Emmure, Suicide Silence, Lamb of God, August Burns Red, Children of Bodom, Comback Kid).

Rock am Ring ist halt breiter gefächert, find das LineUp im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren aber mal wieder sehenswert.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann kommt die kinofassung, die erweiterte fassung und schlussendlich die special erweiterte fassung ^^



Und ich werde sie mir alle mindestens 3x anschauen.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Dezember 2011)

Nu darf man den unsäglichen deutschen Titel wieder auch in einem "Jugendforum" wie hier nach 30 Jahren wieder ungestraft schreiben:

BLUTGERICHT IN TEXAS - DAS KETTENSÄGEN-MASSAKER!

Und nochmal: BLUTGERICHT IN TEXAS - DAS KETTENSÄGEN-MASSAKER!

_"Der Aufhebung der allgemeinen Beschlagnahme von THE TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE (1974) durch das LG Frankfurt a.M. am 6. September folgte am 1. Dezember nun endlich die Streichung von der Liste für jugendgefährdende Medien. Mit der vollständigen Aufhebung der Indizierung ist der Weg nun frei für eine Neuprüfung des Films durch die FSK, der bereits ein entsprechender Antrag vorliegt.

Für das Happy End der fast dreißigjährigen Zensurgeschichte Anfang Dezember in Bonn zeichnen Produktmanager Christian Bartsch (Turbine Media Group) sowie Gutachter Dr. Roland Seim (Autor der Standard-Werke „Ab 18” und „Nur für Erwachsene“) verantwortlich.

Während des über drei Jahre währenden Verfahrens zur Streichung des Filmes von der Liste jugendgefährdender Medien wurde die Turbine Media Group von Rechtsanwältin Dr. Henrike Maaß vertreten, die unter anderem auch die Verteidigung vor dem LG Frankfurt a.M. übernommen hatte. Turbine schreibt mit diesem Engagement deutsche Rechtsgeschichte. Nach Aussage der Vorsitzenden der BPjM, Elke Monssen-Engberding, wurde noch nie zuvor ein indizierter und bundesweit beschlagnahmter Titel nach fast 30 Jahren wieder freigegeben."_
[Quelle]

Gerade noch beschlagnahmt und indiziert, demnächst auf Amazon. Da bleibt nur eines zu wünschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Dezember 2011)

Heute sind die Weihnachtsgeschenke für die Familie angekommen, jetzt fühl ich mich gut und muss nicht wie es prognostiziert war, am 24. auf den Postboten warten und bangen, 
dass er kommt 	 	4/5





Whaas, ein Trailer zum Hobbit ist draußen, *anguck und freu*

5/5


----------



## 486633 (21. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> BLUTGERICHT IN TEXAS - DAS KETTENSÄGEN-MASSAKER!
> 
> Gerade noch beschlagnahmt und indiziert, demnächst auf Amazon.


Die KJ bei der FSK ist durch, VÖ am 16.03.12 
Von Turbine freigegebene Details


----------



## zoizz (21. Dezember 2011)

Endlich wieder eine neue Staffel.
Diese Serie ist soo verdammt Kult:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn man sich immer erst an den neuen Hauptdarsteller gewöhnen muss, spätestens nach 2 Folgen mag man ihn.
BBC hat es echt drauf. 6/5


----------



## Rayon (21. Dezember 2011)

Scheisse ausm Pokal raus 10/5


----------



## Deanne (22. Dezember 2011)

5/5: Nächsten Mittwoch Autogrammstunde von Sido im UCI in Duisburg. 

Da gehe ich schön hin und nerve so lange, bis ich ein Foto mit ihm bekomme. Und da sonst nur Spinner und hohle Köpfe anwesend sein werden, krieg ich das sicherlich auch hin. ^^


----------



## -Kagrim- (22. Dezember 2011)

Dass ich wieder im Sportsaal trainiere!

5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Dezember 2011)

Endlich keine Seminare mehr für die nächsten 20 Tage! 10/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (22. Dezember 2011)

Heute frei, da der Telekom-Menschen und diverse Kunden/Geschäftspatner das Büro und meinen Arbeitsplatz besetzen. 3/5

Päckchen von einem Freund ist angekommen 5/5 (wird aber erst übermorgen geöffnet)


----------



## Tilbie (22. Dezember 2011)

Ferien 5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Dezember 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ferien 5/5



URLAUB!


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ferien 5/5






BlizzLord schrieb:


> URLAUB!




Beides! 5/5


----------



## Feuerkatze (22. Dezember 2011)

Ferien oder wenn man es auf deutsch will: URLAUB 5/5


----------



## Lichfritzer (22. Dezember 2011)

Ferien 5/5
Jetzt kann der Schnee Kommen


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2011)

Nurnoch 1 Tag... 1/5

1/5 Weil ich jetzt Ferien will! Ich bin heute aufgewacht und dachte es sei Samstag!


----------



## Alux (22. Dezember 2011)

Ab morgen Ferien 5/5

Ab morgen deswegen, weil nur 4 Stunden Schule davon 1 Film schauen, 1 klasseninterne Weihnachtsfeier und 2 nur Chillen, das kann man nicht als Schule bezeichnen


----------



## Legendary (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen nur noch bis 13:30 arbeiten und dann endlich 2 gottverdammte Wochen Urlaub, der erste seit August. 5/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen auch noch frei 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (22. Dezember 2011)

Alle Weihnachtsgeschenke eingepackt 5/5 - sind doch mehr geworden als gedacht.
Morgen noch eins besorgen, das ist aber so klein, wenn ich keine Schachtel dafür bekomme, pack ich's einfach in ein Geschenktütchen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Dezember 2011)

Über "  " endlich wurde der Smiley mal so abgeändert, dass er netter aussieht \o/ 2/5


----------



## Tyro (23. Dezember 2011)

Dank der "Schwarzhändlier sind Schweine"-Aktion noch ein Ticket für das Ärzte Konzert am 27.06.2012 in Köln bekommen, nach dem unglaublichen XY-Konzert am Dienstag in Dortmund muss ich sie vor ihrer Bandpause 2013 einfach nochmal live sehen! 5/5
Heute erster Urlaubstag und am 09.01. erst wieder arbeiten zu müssen! 4/5 (Da mir meine Arbeit ja eigentlich Spaß macht^^)


----------



## Dominau (23. Dezember 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> .. muss ich sie vor ihrer Bandpause 2013 einfach nochmal live sehen! 5/5



Was?


----------



## Tyro (23. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was?





> Da es ab 2013 eine längere Bandpause geben wird,...


Quelle: http://www.daefc.de/start/daefc

Leider ja!


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2011)

Dass es noch Männer mit Eiern aus Stahl gibt, die außerdem noch sehr kreativ sind:

MEME-Heiratsantrag in Kuala Lumpur

Respekt!

Achja: 5/5 natürlich!


----------



## schneemaus (23. Dezember 2011)

Grade mit meinen selbst gemachten Schoko Crossies fertig geworden (ich hatte einfach keine Zeit, hab aber diversen Leuten gesagt, dass ich die für dieses Weihnachten mache und alle haben sich schon drauf gefreut), die erste Fuhre (mit Rumaroma, ich hätte noch Rosinen reinmachen können, das hätt super gepasst) ist schon abgekühlt, die zweite - mit Bittermandelaroma und dadurch leichtem Marzipangeschmack - liegt auf dem Backpapier und darf bis morgen da bleiben, ich hab nämlich keinen Bock mehr 
Dafür, dass ich die morgen nur noch abpacken muss und ab dann Weihnachten losgeht 5/5
Dass ich allerdings mit meiner Mutter Weihnachten im Krankenhaus feiern muss -3/5 :/


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. Dezember 2011)

WEIHNACHTEN   5/5


Allen Buffis wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten!
Lasst euch reich beschenken und genießt das Fest!


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Amazon Sonderposten vom 24.12 2/5 (ja, ich bin so "arm" xD)
Fammilienmitgliedern sachen zu Weihnachten schenken 4/5
Das Jahr 2011 mit bekannten ausklingen lassen  5/5


----------



## Dominau (24. Dezember 2011)

Immanuel94 schrieb:


> Amazon Sonderposten vom 24.12 2/5 (ja, ich bin so "arm" xD)



Die Sonderangebote gibt es nur heute, oder?


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2011)

ES HAT GERADE ANGEFANGEN ZU SCHNEIEN!!!!   panisch im Kreis lauf und wie ein Mädchen kreischend/5


----------



## Noxiel (25. Dezember 2011)

Märchen zu Weihnachten auf der ARD 5/5

Absoluter Kindheitsflash!


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2011)

Grade Happy Feet im Fernsehen 5/5 , ist so süß und erinnert mich immer an meine alten Kinderfilme


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darüber freu ich mich grad irgendwie total 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch erklärst, was das genau ist, dann könnten sich noch mehr Leute drüber freuen. ^^

@Topic

Die Ruhe und die Möglichkeit komplett abzuschalten 5/5


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch erklärst, was das genau ist, dann könnten sich noch mehr Leute drüber freuen. ^^
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Die Ruhe und die Möglichkeit komplett abzuschalten 5/5



http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_2138.html


----------



## Gazeran (27. Dezember 2011)

Das ich heute extrem kurzfristig zu nem freund von mir fahre  10/5!


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2011)

Heute Abend Weihnachten feiern, weil ich gestern arbeiten musste: Jingle Bells/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch erklärst, was das genau ist, dann könnten sich noch mehr Leute drüber freuen. ^^



Das ist ein Wunderschönes Bild vom Orion Nebel  (und nicht vom Barnard-3 Nebel Reflox )


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wunderschönes Bild vom Orion Nebel  (und nicht vom Barnard-3 Nebel Reflox )


Tut mir leid 

Aber er ist trotzdem schön :3

Endlich RDR zocken UNENDLICH/5


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade eben das Valve complete pack gewonnen. *freu*

Das meiste habe ich zwar schon aber es kam einfach so überraschend, dass ich mit den letzten 7 Kohlen ausgerechnet sowas tolles kriege. ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wunderschönes Bild vom Orion Nebel  (und nicht vom Barnard-3 Nebel Reflox )



Danke für die Info 

@Topic
Die Ferien genießen, abschalten, an nichts denken - unbezahlbar


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Dezember 2011)

SWTOR wird immer besser 
Die Story gefällt mir richtig gut und alle meine anfänglichen Zweifel sind mittlerweile völlig verschwunden.
5/5


----------



## Alux (28. Dezember 2011)

morgen Mittagessen und ein netter Plausch mit einem ehemaligen Lehrer von mir /5


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

heut Abend sturmfrei - hmm BluRay gucken oder WoW zocken ? Hmmmmm....auf jeden Fall 5/5


----------



## Rayon (28. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> heut Abend sturmfrei - hmm BluRay gucken oder WoW zocken ? Hmmmmm....auf jeden Fall 5/5



Alk ranschaffen, Freunde einladen und ne ordentliche Hausparty..


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Alk ranschaffen, Freunde einladen und ne ordentliche Hausparty..



neee noch mal etwas zurückhalten bis Silvester...aber ansonsten ne nette Idee...


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> heut Abend sturmfrei - hmm BluRay gucken oder WoW zocken ? Hmmmmm....auf jeden Fall 5/5


BluRay gucken UND WoW zocken gleichzeitig


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> BluRay gucken UND WoW zocken gleichzeitig



nö BluRay is im Wohnzimmer, PC im 1.Stock / kein Laptop. Und im PvP kann ich mich nur auf WoW konzentrieren, bin ja schon älter


----------



## Davatar (28. Dezember 2011)

Alles ne Frage des Aufwands und der Verlängerungskabel  aber das mit dem PvP versteh ich.


----------



## Slayed (28. Dezember 2011)

Gestern auf dem Frei.Wild Xmas Special / die Welt brennt Tour in FFM gewesen 10000000/5
Im Pogo mit rummgesprungen zu sein und noch zu leben 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2011)

Zocken, Zocken, Zocken! 5/5


----------



## tonygt (28. Dezember 2011)

Endlich läufts wieder in LOL jedes Game Dominiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5

Und jetzt gleich ins Kino 5/5


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Endlich über 1400 elo gekommen ;D Un überhaupt nur so low, weil erste paar games versaut... Bin von 1000 wieder hoch gekommen ;D Und jz 18 mehr wins als looses :3 

1407/5


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2011)

Wenn wir schon bei lol sind : 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BdhEOTzn5j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Höh, höh^^ Hab ich gerad gefunden. Hach ist das schön


----------



## Konov (29. Dezember 2011)

Sabito hat ne Freundin, ich freu mich für dich! 5/5

Nach der langen Jammerei im Nachtschwärmer damals


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Bloons TD5 ist erschienen, damit sind Silvester und langweilige Abende am PC gerettet  5/5


----------



## Terrascream (30. Dezember 2011)

Das ich meine Mum überzeugen konnte das im neuen Auto jetzt Parkway Drive und Whitechapel gehört wird!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2011)

Stephen Hawking sucht ab ende Februar einen neuen technischen Assistenten 5/5


----------



## Azerak (30. Dezember 2011)

http://www.gamezone.....asp?nid=105996

*Vor Glück fast wein*

Monster Hunter (freedom, freedom 2, unite ,tri) mit meinem besten Kumpel zocken= hunderte Stunden weg
Ragnarok Online / ROSE mit meinem Kumpel zocken = Über Jahre keine Ahnung wie viele Stunden weg

Monster Hunter mit Ragnarok Online Klassen (Omg heiler! OMG SONIC BLOW!) = *wein vor glück*

Googol / 5

Achja: am Suchten (siehe oben) beteiligte Person kommt ausm Urlaub zurück
Googol²/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2011)

Gestern noch im Steam Shop nach Deus Ex Human Rev geschaut und gedacht "ach eh zu teuer", heute im ANGEBOT 
5/5


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin 20 und das seit mehr als 23:59 Stunden!

und ich kann noch fehlerfrei schreiben wo bleibt mein Preis?


----------



## tonygt (31. Dezember 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich bin 20 und das seit mehr als 23:59 Stunden!
> 
> und ich kann noch fehlerfrei schreiben wo bleibt mein Preis?



^this 
Same here xD
Nur das ich net Fehlerfrei schreiben kann, konnt ich aber noch nie


----------



## Renox1 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich kauf mir morgen Civilization 5 und GTA 4 bei Steam


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2011)

Daß heute Silvester ist: Ab Nachmittag werden gleich vier "Legenden" gequält in 'irrsinniger' Lautstärke (Onkyo 9711, I.Q. Ted4, Pioneer PDS 505 und Transrotor Connoisseur).

Einmal im Jahr richtig den Pegel bis fast zum Anschlag aufreissen! Bis 12 ist's dann "nur" megalaut; ab 12 kämpft dann Wagners "Tannhäuser"-Ouvertüre mit dem Knallereignis da draußen um die uneingeschränkte Vorherrschaft! Boxen stehen wie immer vor (bei Regen) oder auf dem Balkon (bei gutem Wetter), während wir mit fast 40 Leuten im Garten abfeiern - beste Party hier in der Nachbarschaft! Wie jedes Jahr halt!

Erwähnte ich schon, wie sehr ich es mag, ausgerechnet hier im "Hinterhof" an der Hauptstrasse zu wohnen? Das ist ein Teil des Gartes im Sommer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der andere Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit Grill (die Wand ist mittlerweile ebenfalls gemacht - leider in hell-rosa, weil der Nachbar das so wollte):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich freu' mich so richtig darauf, daß es demnächst wieder so aussieht im Frühling/Sommer! Ich liebe dieses Haus! Niemand rechnet damit, mitten in Marxloh so eine Oase vorzufinden!

Edit: Nach ausführlichem Hören gerade und persönlicher Präferenz meinerseits fällt heute der Tannhäuser aus und wird durch Ifukubes "Raid" ersetzt. So fängt das neue Jahr direkt auch indirekt mit den "Godzilla"-Theme-Klängen an:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxwovtqeXUI[/youtube]

Oder doch viel lieber Ifukubes "Original" *grübel*:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qv-mAuJwkM[/youtube]


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich freu mich in acht Stunden so richtig, denn dann ist Silvester endlich vorbei.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich freu mich in acht Stunden so richtig, denn dann ist Silvester endlich vorbei.



lol
Lese ich da eine gewisse Silvester-Unverträglichkeit heraus? 

Bin aber auch froh wenns vorbei ist. Verbringe zwar auch einen netten Abend, aber generell kann ich mich mit dem ganzen hirnlosen Gefeier nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich freu mich in acht Stunden so richtig, denn dann ist Silvester endlich vorbei.



Miesepeterin.


Ich freu mich auf Silvester, schön mit meiner Kleinen Raclette essen bei ihr daheim, ihre Eltern sind weg, das heißt wir haben Ruhe. Dann spielen wir schön Wii (Just Dance 3 neu gekauft vorgestern  ), schauen Dinner for One, trinken Sekt, Bier und Malibu und um 12 gehen wir vors Haus und lassen es schön knallen mit Effektbatterien und tollen Raketen (ausm Bölleralter bin ich raus)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Knallerei geht mir auch aufn Sack, aber naja. Ein Mal im Jahr kann man sich das mal antun, morgen ist es schließlich alles auch schon wieder vorbei


----------



## Alterac123 (31. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Knallerei geht mir auch aufn Sack, aber naja. Ein Mal im Jahr kann man sich das mal antun, morgen ist es schließlich alles auch schon wieder vorbei



Das habe ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Das habe ich falsch verstanden.



Das tut mir leid.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (31. Dezember 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Lese ich da eine gewisse Silvester-Unverträglichkeit heraus?



Durchaus. Ich verbinde mit dem 31.12. durchweg nur schlechte Erlebnisse. Von einem explodierten Böller in meinem Gesicht (Kindheit) über eine zu Tode geböllerte Katze in einer Kiste (vor einem Jahr), diversen abgesprengten Birefkästen bis hin zu meinem panischen Hund, der seit Mittag nicht mehr unter dem Tisch vorkommt. Jedes Jahr passiert hier nur Scheiße an diesem Tag. Jedes Jahr böllern sich die Bekloppten ihr letztes Bisschen Hirn raus, gepaart mit sinnlosem Saufen und überflüssigem Gegröle. Es nervt einfach nur.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Durchaus. Ich verbinde mit dem 31.12. durchweg nur schlechte Erlebnisse. Von einem explodierten Böller in meinem Gesicht (Kindheit) über eine zu Tode geböllerte Katze in einer Kiste (vor einem Jahr), diversen abgesprengten Birefkästen bis hin zu meinem panischen Hund, der seit Mittag nicht mehr unter dem Tisch vorkommt. Jedes Jahr passiert hier nur Scheiße an diesem Tag. Jedes Jahr böllern sich die Bekloppten ihr letztes Bisschen Hirn raus, gepaart mit sinnlosem Saufen und überflüssigem Gegröle. Es nervt einfach nur.



Dann mein Beileid und trotzdem noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Ol@f (31. Dezember 2011)

Nach einem knappen halben Jahr endlich mein Bafög zu erhalten 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der Sylvester Hype wieder weg ist undich wieder in Ruhe mit meinen Kumpels zocken kann 4/5

Edit: wer verbringt Neu Jahr mir mir im Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Alux (31. Dezember 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hier mit Grill (die Wand ist mittlerweile ebenfalls gemacht - leider in hell-rosa, weil der Nachbar das so wollte):
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie hat die eine Wand Gefängnisstyle, oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Edit: wer verbringt Neu Jahr mir mir im Nachtschwärmer?



Ich wenn ich 0 Uhr nicht verpenne ^^


----------



## skyline930 (1. Januar 2012)

28.2 Skrillex in Frankfurt am Main! Fuck yeah!/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> 28.2 Skrillex in Frankfurt am Main! Fuck yeah!/5



Würd gern zum Konzert in Hamburg, nur bin ich im Freundeskreis so ziemlich der einzige, der ihn hört :/

Btw wo ich grad deinen Avatar sehe...  

2 Wochen bis zum A Flash Flood of Colour-Release... 1000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## skyline930 (1. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Würd gern zum Konzert in Hamburg, nur bin ich im Freundeskreis so ziemlich der einzige, der ihn hört :/



Geh alleine  Auch wenns weniger lustig ist, aber ich bin schon halb vom Stuhl geflogen als ich das überhaupt gelesen hab. Dubstep ist in Deutschland (zumindest hier in Hessen und nähe) sehr wenig verbreitet, und Events gibts schonmal gar net. Ist ja leider alles in England :/


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2012)

Die ganzen Bilder von leuten die besoffen waren oder was auch immer... haha  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Geh alleine  Auch wenns weniger lustig ist, aber ich bin schon halb vom Stuhl geflogen als ich das überhaupt gelesen hab. Dubstep ist in Deutschland (zumindest hier in Hessen und nähe) sehr wenig verbreitet, und Events gibts schonmal gar net. Ist ja leider alles in England :/



Ich war letztes Jahr (o.O) bei Chase & Status hier in HH, war schon sehr nice. Mal schauen, Skrillex MUSS man sich eigentlich anschauen...


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2012)

Mama hat mir grad essen ans Bett gebracht 5/5


----------



## skyline930 (1. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal schauen, Skrillex MUSS man sich eigentlich anschauen...



Fixed.


----------



## Renox1 (1. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat die eine Wand Gefängnisstyle, oder sieht das nur so aus?



hahaha


----------



## Fauzi (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr (o.O) bei Chase & Status hier in HH, war schon sehr nice. Mal schauen, Skrillex MUSS man sich eigentlich anschauen...



Skrillex = Kommerz = Ihhhks = nogo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Skrillex = Kommerz = Ihhhks = nogo!



Kommerznörgler = nogo 

B2T:

Dass ich für 2 Sekunden und ganz kurz immer in anderen Ausschnitten in nem Musikvideo zu sehen bin... 10/5


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2012)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Skrillex = Kommerz = Ihhhks = nogo!



Das legt sich schon wieder. 


Der Typ ist sowieso absolut schiach.

Das ich es endlich hinbekommen hab mein Steuergerät im Auto halbwegs zu codieren 2/5 Wenn ich endlich die gewünschten Funktionen noch hinbekomm wirds ne 5/5


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (2. Januar 2012)

Ferien (immernoch) 5/5 :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2012)

Morgen ins Tattoostudio Termin machen... 5/5


----------



## Deanne (3. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, als der Herr Skrillex aka Sonny Moore noch Frontman von From First To Last war, haben alle noch geschimpft. Und jetzt wird gehyped. 

Wie mit Enter Shikari damals. Als die Jungs Vorband von Billy Talent waren wurde "Scheiss Techno!" gebrüllt und kurze Zeit später waren die ganzen Motzer die größten Fans.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. Januar 2012)

das mein neues g930 so verdammt geil ist  5/5


----------



## tonygt (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, als der Herr Skrillex aka Sonny Moore noch Frontman von From First To Last war, haben alle noch geschimpft. Und jetzt wird gehyped.
> 
> Wie mit Enter Shikari damals. Als die Jungs Vorband von Billy Talent waren wurde "Scheiss Techno!" gebrüllt und kurze Zeit später waren die ganzen Motzer die größten Fans.



Ich finde ob man eine Musik mag oder nicht sollte nicht davon abhängig sein, wieviele andere diesen Künstler hören. Ich hör mir alles an und sag danach obs mir gefällt oder nicht scheiss egal obs eine Band mit einem Fan Kreis von 10 Mann oder eine Band mit 10000 Fans ist. Wenn mir dir Musik gefällt gefällt mir die Musik alles andere sollte zweitrangig sein.
Und wenn die Band sich verändert weil bestimmte Plattenfirmen sagen das der neue Still der breiten Masse besser gefällt, hör ich sie halt nicht mehr bsp. LP.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, als der Herr Skrillex aka Sonny Moore noch Frontman von From First To Last war, haben alle noch geschimpft. Und jetzt wird gehyped.
> 
> Wie mit Enter Shikari damals. Als die Jungs Vorband von Billy Talent waren wurde "Scheiss Techno!" gebrüllt und kurze Zeit später waren die ganzen Motzer die größten Fans.


Und das ist jetzt schlimm weil ?



BTT: Neue Signatur 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Januar 2012)

@tonygt
 Naja doch schon, ich bin auch schon auf viele Konzerte nicht gegangen weil mir das Publikum dort zu blöd war. Es geht dabei wohl weniger um die Menge der Fans als um die Art der Fans.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2012)

Heute Abend wieder zu Hause zu schlafen: 5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Juhu, ich lebe wieder 

Spectrumizer hat meinen Acc zerstört! 
(Danke Zam)


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt schlimm weil ?



Das ist deswegen schlimm, weil die Leute erst maulen und dann jubeln...so richtige Mitläufer eben. Wenn ich jemanden nicht mag, mag ich ihn auch nicht wenn er populär ist.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2012)

Die Wiederbelebung von Manowar: 5/5


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Es gibt hier tatsächlich jemanden, der mich mag? 5/5


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2012)

Türlich


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Unmöglich 

Und jetzt freu ich mich richtig hart!
Machete ist zurück!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6UCHk5pFmU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (4. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Juhu, ich lebe wieder
> 
> Spectrumizer hat meinen Acc zerstört!
> (Danke Zam)



Juhu!! 5/5


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich finde ob man eine Musik mag oder nicht sollte nicht davon abhängig sein, wieviele andere diesen Künstler hören. Ich hör mir alles an und sag danach obs mir gefällt oder nicht scheiss egal obs eine Band mit einem Fan Kreis von 10 Mann oder eine Band mit 10000 Fans ist. Wenn mir dir Musik gefällt gefällt mir die Musik alles andere sollte zweitrangig sein.
> Und wenn die Band sich verändert weil bestimmte Plattenfirmen sagen das der neue Still der breiten Masse besser gefällt, hör ich sie halt nicht mehr bsp. LP.



Äh, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Mir ging es nicht darum, dass ich Musik nicht mehr mag, wenn sie populär wird. 

Ich finde es nur amüsant, dass die Leute sich jahrelang massiv über einen Künstler aufregen, die entsprechenden Fans auslachen und verspotten und nun plötzlich total begeistert sind, weil es der momentane Hype vorgibt.

Beispiel Enter Shikari:

Ich habe vor Jahren eine Freundin, die Tickets gewonnen hat, zu einem Billy Talent-Konzert begleitet und dort spielten ES als Vorband. Damals wurden die Jungs ausgebuht, es wurde "Scheiss Techno!" gebrüllt und obwohl der Auftritt qualitativ echt gut war, war die Resonanz absolut negativ. Aber genau die Leute, welche die Band damals fast von der Bühne geprügelt hätten, waren natürlich die größten Fans, als die Musik plötzlich trendy war. 

Wenn man etwas scheisse findet, sollte man auch konsequent sein und nicht seine Meinung ändern, nur weil der Trend es gerade so diktiert. Die Leute sind so verdammt unehrlich, wenn es um Musik geht.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Januar 2012)

Manowar du warst gebannt ?

zum topic endlich wurde der gildenbug in swtor gefixt ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas scheisse findet, sollte man auch konsequent sein und nicht seine Meinung ändern, nur weil der Trend es gerade so diktiert. Die Leute sind so verdammt unehrlich, wenn es um Musik geht.



Vielleicht hat sich einfach ihre Meinung geändert? ^^


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich einfach ihre Meinung geändert? ^^



Habe ich anfangs auch gedacht. Aber seit dem Deathcore-Hype glaube ich da nicht mehr dran. Dafür habe ich zu viele Leute erlebt, die sich zuerst über das Geschreie aufgeregt haben, dann aber doch zu den Konzerten gelaufen sind, weil sie dazu gehören wollten. Und privat wird etwas ganz anderes gehört. 
Keine Ahnung, ob das nur in einer bestimmten Szene so ist, aber ich kenne einige Leute, die sich über ihren Musikgeschmack ein Image verschaffen wollen, dass ihnen gar nicht entspricht.

Und so ist es auch mit Dubstep. Da fallen Sätze wie "Find ich eigentlich kacke, aber hört ja jetzt jeder, wird mir schon irgendwann gefallen" und das finde ich einfach falsch.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hör sowieso immer nur das, was mir WIRKLICH gefällt und ned aus Kommerz raus. 

Bis 18 wars eher Techno, Hardstyle, Trance, Hardcore und so

Jetzt hat sichs eher zu RnB, Black Hip Hop, House, Elektro gewandelt.  Und diese Musik liebe ich wirklich und ned weils andere hören.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und so ist es auch mit Dubstep. Da fallen Sätze wie "Find ich eigentlich kacke, aber hört ja jetzt jeder, wird mir schon irgendwann gefallen" und das finde ich einfach falsch.



Gut, dass es noch Leute gibt, die das auch so sehen. In meinem Umfeld wird man deswegen angemacht. Man soll doch auch neue Dinge "auf sich wirken lassen" und nicht so nihilistisch sein... Blablabla... Wenn ich was blöd finde, find ichs blöd und fertig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Beispiel Enter Shikari:
> 
> Ich habe vor Jahren eine Freundin, die Tickets gewonnen hat, zu einem Billy Talent-Konzert begleitet und dort spielten ES als Vorband. Damals wurden die Jungs ausgebuht, es wurde "Scheiss Techno!" gebrüllt und obwohl der Auftritt qualitativ echt gut war, war die Resonanz absolut negativ. Aber genau die Leute, welche die Band damals fast von der Bühne geprügelt hätten, waren natürlich die größten Fans, als die Musik plötzlich trendy war.
> 
> Wenn man etwas scheisse findet, sollte man auch konsequent sein und nicht seine Meinung ändern, nur weil der Trend es gerade so diktiert. Die Leute sind so verdammt unehrlich, wenn es um Musik geht.



War in Hamburg ganz genau so. War auch auf dem Billy Talent Konzert (damals mein erstes überhaupt) und Enter Shikari waren halt die Vorgruppe. Sie wurden zwar nicht komplett ausgebuht, aber es gab Pfiffe. Meine Kumpels, die damals mit waren, gehörten auch zu denjenigen, die sagten "was denn das für ein Scheiß, Techno mit Hardcoremäßigen Geschreie ? Passt nicht ..." . Nun sind auch sie Fans, meine Wenigkeit kannte sie schon vorher, weil sie auch Linkin Park bei Projekt Revolution supportet hatten.

Man sollte Leute deswegen aber nicht verurteilen. Ich mag Skrillex jetzt auch erst seit nem halben Jahr. Mag sein, dass ich durch den Hype aufmerksam geworden bin, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich finde diese "Mainstream! Kommerz!" Schreie total nervend. Wenn ein Artist Erfolg hat, ist es doch eher positiv. Genau darauf arbeiten sie hin, in großen Arenen und auf den Hauptbühnen bei den Festivals zu spielen, und nicht nur in kleinen Clubs. Obwohl beides seine Reize hat.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man sollte Leute deswegen aber nicht verurteilen. Ich mag Skrillex jetzt auch erst seit nem halben Jahr. Mag sein, dass ich durch den Hype aufmerksam geworden bin, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich finde diese "Mainstream! Kommerz!" Schreie total nervend. Wenn ein Artist Erfolg hat, ist es doch eher positiv. Genau darauf arbeiten sie hin, in großen Arenen und auf den Hauptbühnen bei den Festivals zu spielen, und nicht nur in kleinen Clubs. Obwohl beides seine Reize hat.


Das stimmt, im Gegenzug dazu regen mich die Leute TIERISCH auf, die ständig faseln wie Untergrund sie doch sind weil sie irgendnen Rotz DJ hören den kein Schwanz kennt...war bei uns früher ganz schlimm, als ich noch eher in der Technoszene unterwegs war, also Discos in München (Kunstpark Ost und so  ) Ich mag David Guetta sehr und er ist wohl der Inbegriff des Kommerzes...das einzige was mich mittlerweile stört, ist das er scheinbar für Geld sogar seinen Style verliert. Vor allem die 2. CD von seinem neuen Album ist wirklich Müll und nicht er.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich finde diese "Mainstream! Kommerz!" Schreie total nervend. Wenn ein Artist Erfolg hat, ist es doch eher positiv. Genau darauf arbeiten sie hin, in großen Arenen und auf den Hauptbühnen bei den Festivals zu spielen, und nicht nur in kleinen Clubs. Obwohl beides seine Reize hat.



Das habe ich ja auch gar nicht gesagt. Ich mag auch Bands, über die Freunde den Kopf schütteln, seitdem sie kommerziell erfolgreich sind und habe hier bestimmt schon zwei Dutzend Beiträge darüber verfasst, wie sehr mir dieses "Scheiss Kommerz!"-Gerede auf den Sack geht.

Aber: ich finde es bedenklich, dass es Leute gibt, die ihren Musikgeschmack vom aktuellen Trend und nicht von ihrem persönlichen Empfinden abhängig machen. 
Dir wird ja sicherlich Suicide Silence etwas sagen. Geh mal auf einen Gig der Herren und beobachte die Leute dort. Da stehen massenweise junge Mädchen, die mit ihrem ipod andere Musik hören, während die Band spielt, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass man mit dem Besuch solcher Konzerte Eindruck bei den "coolen" Jungs machen kann.

Und bei Skrillex ist es ähnlich. Ich kenne so viele Leute, die seine Songs nicht mögen, die sie sich aber trotzdem immer wieder anhören, in der Hoffnung, doch noch zu verstehen, warum man den Kollegen momentan toll finden muss. Und das finde ich nicht richtig, denn es ist absolut okay, nicht jeden Hype mitzumachen.

*Aber jetzt bitte wieder back to topic, sonst gibt es wieder Anschiss. *


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Das ich Deannes Meinung zustimme 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja auch gar nicht gesagt. Ich mag auch Bands, über die Freunde den Kopf schütteln, seitdem sie kommerziell erfolgreich sind und habe hier bestimmt schon zwei Dutzend Beiträge darüber verfasst, wie sehr mir dieses "Scheiss Kommerz!"-Gerede auf den Sack geht.
> 
> Aber: ich finde es bedenklich, dass es Leute gibt, die ihren Musikgeschmack vom aktuellen Trend und nicht von ihrem persönlichen Empfinden abhängig machen.
> Dir wird ja sicherlich Suicide Silence etwas sagen. Geh mal auf einen Gig der Herren und beobachte die Leute dort. Da stehen massenweise junge Mädchen, die mit ihrem ipod andere Musik hören, während die Band spielt, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass man mit dem Besuch solcher Konzerte Eindruck bei den "coolen" Jungs machen kann.



Ich verurteile dich auch garnicht  War übrigens schon auf nem Suicide Silence Konzert (NSD 2011). Solche Mädels hatte ich allerdings nicht gesehen, kann auch sein, weil ich eher im Pit zugange war. Kann mir das aber schon irgendwie vorstellen, trotzdem ist es irgendwie sinnlos aufn Konzert zu gehen, wenn man die Band garnicht mag. Naja, die Jugend von heute 

B2T: gleich kommt die Pizza 5/5 ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2012)

John Barrowman ist einfach der geilste Typ überhaupt xD 5/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3lcgyw-pVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab eeeendlich mein Auto wieder und war direkt baff!
Das neue Differential tritt Ärsche! Die Karre geht wie nie 5/5 




Kamsi schrieb:


> Manowar du warst gebannt ?



Jappsi


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2012)

T-1 Monat bis Schottland: 5/5


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Januar 2012)

* Schweden Filesharer sind offiziell eine religiöse Gemeinschaft *
Für die Mitglieder der "Kirche der Kopimisten" ist das Kopieren von Informationen ein Akt des Glaubens. Schweden erkennt sie nun offiziell als religiöse Gemeinschaft an.




Strg-c ; Strg-v ; Enter!xD



ROFLMAOLOOOOL


Have fun


Ford

Edit mein dazu Unendlich/5


----------



## Davatar (6. Januar 2012)

Ich musste grad von meinem PC in ne VM, von der ich über ne VM in ne weitere VM connecten konnte.

_Yo dawg, I heard you like Virtual Machines, so we put ya a VM in ya VMs VM, so you can be virtual while your virtually virtual!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_5/5


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2012)

Die bestellten und bezahlten Nichi Tickets 5/5.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Januar 2012)

Der MMo König ist tot, Lang lebe der neue MMo König 

http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/Leser-Wahl-2011-Euer-MMO-Favorit-des-Jahres-2011-steht-fest-862750/

und Patchnotes für 1.1 sind draussen


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2012)

ÜBER DIESE GEILE NACHT! 9397395738957395793759829489479758375275837/5 Epic Konzert, die erste Band flopte, auf nem Metal Konzert irgendwelchen lahmen "Rock" zu spielen, schlechter Gitarrensound, die Jungs sahen aber auch sehr nach Waschlappenrock aus. (Nichts direkt gegen aussehen, aber bei denen hat es tatsächlich dem aussehen nach gepasst, was die gespielt hatten, einziger + Punkt: Es war kein Metalcore/Deathcore...)
Dannach gings mit ner Teils Coverband und teils eigenen Hardrock/Heavy Band weiter. Cover: Erstklassik, es kam unteranderem Deep Purple und Johnny Cash dran (Johnny Cash wurde Ring of Fire, jedoch in Heavy Metal variante präsentiert, war sehr stark!) die eigenen Songs waren ebenfalls gut.
Zum Schluss, und das war das beste EVER, konnte sogar mMn. ByH teilweise toppen, Sceptor, die Band meines Ex-Mathelehrers, die Jungs hauen rein, richtig feiner Heavy Metal. Ich bin von denen Fan seit ich weiß, dass diese Band existiert. Dort gab es deren neuere Demo und die erste veröffentlichung, eine Vinyl, noch zu erkaufen. Beides getan, von allen die Unterschrift geschnappt! (War eh extrem leicht, mein Ex Lehrer kann mich gut leiden [Metalheads ftw, ich wurde des guten Musikgeschmackes bezichtig ] und mit dem rest der Band kam ich auch gut klar, noch ein paar neue leute kennengelernt, war ein rundum geiler abend!)
Sogar zuhause abgesetzt wurde ich von meinem Ex-Lehrer, bzw. dessen Frau am steuer . Und jetzt bin ich aufgedreht und kann nicht pennen.
Das dieser Abend enden musste! -843493849849384/5 (Ich schreibs absichtlich NICHT in den aufregen Thread, da es mich nicht direkt aufregt, sondern ich es schade finde!)


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Januar 2012)

@ Edou: Geiles Ding!!! Ich freue mich (als Metalhead!) für Dich Metalhead!!! Hätte ich jemals so nen geilen Mathelehrer gehabt.... okay einer war cool, aber halt kein Metaler... Wünsche Dir noch einen wunderschönen Sonntag.. Okay das S04 hab ich jetz übersehen bzw. nicht wargenommen, aber ROCK ON!!! Und metallische Grüße unbekannter weise an Deinen Mathelehrer, von Musiker zu Musiker, oder Metaler zu Metaler! Have Fun 	emphatische 5/5 dafür *linksaugezwinker*


----------



## Olliruh (8. Januar 2012)

Endlich wieder Zuhause 5/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2012)

http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/töd...ährige-amerikanerin-erschießt-einbrecher.html

Amerika, fuck yeah!
Der Andere wird jetzt wegen Mordes angeklagt, weil er den Typ zum Einbrechen "gezwungen" hat.


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2012)

Thihihi hört Euch die Sprecherin an von 3:00-3:10:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_j4yLXINHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Plastische Chirurgie in Games: 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (9. Januar 2012)

Montag 4/5

Nur 2 Stunden heute gehabt und da auch nur ne gute Arbeit wiederbekommen


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Januar 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> und da auch nur ne gute Arbeit wiederbekommen



Das waren noch Zeiten, als ich mich über fehlende Punkte echauffiert habe, weil jemand n Punkt mehr hatte.

Und dann immer dieses "ab du hast doch ne 1, was willst du mehr"

Das coolste war aber mein ehemaliger Mathe-LK-Lehrer. Ein Bekannter hatte mal eine Wette abgeschlossen. Schafft er Note 1 oder 2 (weiß ich nich mehr genau) in der Arbeit, bekommt der Bekannte n Puddingbrezel aus unser Cafete. Ansonsten entsprechend der Lehrer.

Irgendwann bin ich mit eingestiegen und nach quasi jeder Klausur kam er mit ner Brötchentüte aus der Cafete in die Klasse und servierte uns unsere "Preise". Zum Schluss waren wir zu sechst. Unfassbar cool 

Zum Ende des Jahres verloren ALLE. Unser Lehrer bekam 6 Puddingbrezel auf einmal.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]



Haha, wär cool wenn unser Mathe-Lehrer das auch machen würde, wird aber auf diesem Planeten nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2012)

Die nächste Tattoowierung rückt näher 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die nächste Tattoowierung rückt näher 5/5



Nochn Arschgeweih ?


----------



## iShock (9. Januar 2012)

Mike Tyson Tatoo ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2012)

Da ist doch garkein Platz mehr, die Schrift mit "Restricted Area" ist zu groß


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2012)

Plödes Forum!


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2012)

Höchst erfolgreichen Tag gehabt, mein MTB wurde perfekt für die kommende Saison vorbereitet und das für lau - meine Fahrradwerkstatt ist echt die beste  5/5

Und gleich noch nen Bibliotheksausweis besorgt, damit ich mal günstig an neuen Lesestoff rankomme. 3/5


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2012)

Ich backe gleich Cupcakes! <3


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich backe gleich Cupcakes! <3


Na dann guten


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2012)

Das bloß die Zündspule vom vierten Topf hinüber war und es nur 111 Euro gekostet hat, den Wagen wieder flott zu kriegen. 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (10. Januar 2012)

Wir haben Faust so gut wie abgeschlossen 4/5 (Er muss nur noch die Klassenarbeit korrigieren und ein zweiter Lehrer muss diese dann nochmal kontrollieren. Das wird noch lange dauern.)


----------



## Saji (10. Januar 2012)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Wir haben Faust so gut wie abgeschlossen 4/5 (Er muss nur noch die Klassenarbeit korrigieren und ein zweiter Lehrer muss diese dann nochmal kontrollieren. Das wird noch lange dauern.)



Dr. Faust korrigiert eure Klassenarbeiten? 

---

Mein neuer Rechner ist unterwegs. Und da er von DHL ausgeliefert wird muss ich mir um verrutschte Laufwerke und lose CPU-Kühler keine Sorgen machen. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (11. Januar 2012)

Grade meine erste Bento-Box für jemand Anderen komplett vorbereitet, morgen früh nur noch der Feinschliff - 5/5. Ich hab mir total viel Mühe gegeben und hatte sehr viel Spaß dran, wenn ich die Boxen für mich selbst mache, bin ich eher so "Joah... muss ja nicht so toll aussehen, ist ja nur für dich"


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2012)

Neue Signatur (mal wieder) 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Neue Signatur (mal wieder) 5/5



/same

Meine bestellen Shirts sind da 4/5
AFFOC 10hoch10mal8888888876545678976567876plus8765789098767890987689087898/5


----------



## Tilbie (11. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch geschafft 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Januar 2012)

67 LTB's für 55 Euro ersteigert. Nur 1/6 des Ladenpreises... dafür nehme ich gern Gebrauchtware in die Hand.


----------



## Deanne (11. Januar 2012)

5/5: Mein heutiger Arbeitstag.

- Carhartt-Pulli geschenkt bekommen
- Stundenlohn erhöht
- Mit den Kollegen nur faul rumgestanden und rumgealbert
- Dosenweise Monster-Energy für lau getrunken


----------



## Tilbie (11. Januar 2012)

Morgen erst um 8 Uhr aufstehen 5/5


----------



## Manowar (11. Januar 2012)

17. Februar gibts nen neues Tattoo 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2012)

MTB Hose in neuer Größe angekommen und passt wie angegossen.

Jetzt warte ich eigentlich nur aufs Wetter und ab gehts  5/5


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2012)

Morgen Abend nach der Arbeit (oder vermutlich Nacht auf Samstag) gibts kleinen Feigling auf dem Heimweg (Zug) und dann schlaf ich den ganzen Samstag durch: 5/5


----------



## Lorghi (12. Januar 2012)

Über solche Songs & solche Bands:

http://youtu.be/H70mYuYWNrY

und das große Glück diese Band nochmal live gesehen zu haben bevor sie sich auflösten!


----------



## Kamsi (12. Januar 2012)

> MarcelHatam
> German Community Coordinator
> 
> Ja, gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen sind etwas,
> ...



Meine Sith Kriegerin kann dann endlich mit vette/jaessa ein verhältnis eingehen wie es schon in dragon age und mass effect möglich war ^^

http://www.swtor.com/de/community/showthread.php?t=162807&page=2


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2012)

Eskimo Callboy in Hagen am 23.3.2012 *-* 5/5

Heute Abend unsere Vofi 4/5


----------



## Tilbie (13. Januar 2012)

Wochenende 5/5
Physik-Klausur gut gelaufen 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Januar 2012)

4 stündige Englisch LK-Klausur: 11 Punkte
4 stündige Mathe LK-Klausur: 12 Punkte

 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2012)

Enjoy 

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2012)

Heute DVD-Abend 5/5
Morgen AFFOC-Release-Party .... 1000000000000000987654/5


----------



## Alux (14. Januar 2012)

Der gestrige Abend, einfach pure AWESOMENESS/5

Nach dem Tag der offenen Tür an unserer Schule (fürs helfen in Physik gibts gute Noten) sind wir noch was trinken gegangen in einen unserer Pubs (haben einige) und es war einfach nur genial, ein paar Deutsche sind uns begegnet mit denen wir einen netten Plausch hatten (einer hat wie ne 1:1 Kopie von Sido ausgesehen), ein Italiener in den späten 40ern hat sich zu uns gesetzt und mit uns Lebensweisheiten geteilt und gesagt wir haben wunderbare Mädchen und sollen auf sie aufpassen und anschließen hatten wir noch eine interessante Diskussion zum Thema Glaube und warum man sich nicht von einer Institution leiten lassen sollte, da man selbst entscheiden kann wie man seinen Glauben lebt.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Januar 2012)

Aubildung in meinem Traumjob, heute Zusage bekommen.
Unbewertbar/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3V8nu6e8eFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Gratulation sean ^^

Eben eine Tour mitm MTB gedreht und es fühlte sich an wie die totale Reinkarnation 
Einfach godlike, überall Dreck und Matsch aber dank neuer Klamotten bestens ausgerüstet und mein Bike schnurrt wie nie zuvor, Orgasmus und Freudentränen in einem, GEIL GEIL GEIL 5/5

Bike - ein paar hundert Euro
Ausrüstung - ein paar hundert Euro
Die Blicke der Samstags-Spaziergänger wenn man sauber in den Wald reinfährt und wie das Sumpfmonster wieder herauskommt - UNBEZAHLBAR


Nur eins hat mich gestört... für die Füße hätte ich noch ein drittes paar Socken und für die Hände etwas wärmere Handschuhe gebrauchen können


----------



## win3ermute (15. Januar 2012)

Gericht: Filesharing-Abmahnung ist "völlig unbrauchbare anwaltliche Dienstleistung"

"Ohnehin sei eine Abmahnung, die den Verstoß nicht erkennen lässt und auch den bereitwilligsten Schuldner nicht in die Lage versetzt, eine wirksame Unterlassungsverpflichtungserklärung abzugeben, eine "völlig unbrauchbare anwaltliche Dienstleistung". In einem solchen Fall könne der Empfänger die Zahlung des Honorars verweigern oder die Rückerstattung des bereits gezahlten Honorars verlangen."

"Völlig unbrauchbare Dienstleistung"! Ich liebe diesen Begriff! Trifft auf ungefähr 99,9 % der Fälle zu, die diese "Kopier-Anwälte" auffahren!


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2012)

grad schwimmen gewesen 5/5

Ich liebe schwimmen einfach so sehr ,es macht so hart spaß <3


----------



## Dominau (15. Januar 2012)

Morgen Frei -> 3 Tage arbeiten -> Wochenende 

5/5


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]



Ich war ja ausch schon unterwegs 
Jedoch muss ich mir noch neue pedale kaufen ... meine sind nicht so toll


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2012)

Btw bald endlich wieder biken gehen 

und nicht nur in so doofen skatehallen


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Btw bald endlich wieder biken gehen
> 
> und nicht nur in so doofen skatehallen



ja skatehallen sind doof


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2012)

Ein paar Sonnenstrahlen die letzten Tage.... Toll 3/5 ^^


----------



## Dominau (17. Januar 2012)

Endlich halbwegs schnelles Internet in meiner neuen Wohnung 4/5
Noch 2 Tage arbeiten, dann fängt das Wochenende für mich an  5/5


----------



## Davatar (17. Januar 2012)

Halbe Stunde Powernap im Büro gehabt, ich fühl mich wie ein Japaner   1/5


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Mein Handy ist... einfach mal eben verschwunden.
> -.-
> 
> 5/5


Es lebe das Fundbüro... dass es sowas noch gibt. 


5/5


----------



## Deanne (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab in ein paar Stunden Geburtstag!


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

2 Wochen bis mein Auslandsjahr zu Ende ist irgendwo froh aber irgendwo auch traurig 




Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab in ein paar Stunden Geburtstag!



Happy B'day 

bin in weniger als nem tag auch dran x)


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2012)

Happy Birthday Deanne!


----------



## Kamsi (18. Januar 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch dir


----------



## Deanne (18. Januar 2012)

Danke, Danke, die Herren.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Januar 2012)

Star Trek online Free 2 play 5/5

Gratuliere auch noch Deanne.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Januar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Star Trek online Free 2 play 5/5
> 
> Gratuliere auch noch Deanne.


Ist doch schon seit gestern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2012)

Happy Bööööörthday Deanne


----------



## Legendary (18. Januar 2012)

Alles Gute an das Forenmodel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Januar 2012)

Neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt: 72 Liegestütze.


----------



## Skatero (18. Januar 2012)

Bei mir geht Grooveshark noch :> 1/5


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bei mir geht Grooveshark noch :> 1/5



Schwizer halt


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Januar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist doch schon seit gestern



Joa! genau genommen gings schon am sonntag^^ aber gestern hab ich mich halt besonders darüber gefreut :-)


----------



## Davatar (19. Januar 2012)

Mitarbeitergespräch 2012 hinter mir: 5/5
Eigentlich ists ja nichts Schlimmes und das Ergebnis ist normalerweise recht gut bei mir, aber ich mag einfach keine Mitarbeitergespräche. Die kommen bei mir auf der Unbeliebtheitsskala direkt nach den Einstellungsgesprächen. Da herrscht einfach immer so eine seltsame Atmosphäre, die man sonst nie erlebt...


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Januar 2012)

Morgen Geburtstag 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2012)

eine komforttable lösung um als deutscher doch auf grooveshark gehen zu können gefunden 4/5


----------



## Lichfritzer (19. Januar 2012)

Nass Kaltes Wetter unendlich/5


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2012)

Nachher Prinz Pi-Konzert. Direkt bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Januar 2012)

Neuwahlen im Saarland.


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2012)

Der Gig war super. Ich stand in der ersten Reihe und habe die meiste Zeit perfekte Sicht auf die Bühne gehabt. Leider hat die Crowd in meiner beschissenen Heimatstadt nicht wirklich mitgemacht und konnte nicht mal die Texte. Und dazwischen irgendwelche nörgelnden Frauen, die dauernd durch die Menge zum Klo mussten.

Trotzdem hatte ich Spaß. Ich habe laut mitgesungen und mir ein T-Shirt und einen Beutel gekauft. Und der gute Herr Kautz ist live so unterhaltsam und niedlich. <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Der Gig war super. Ich stand in der ersten Reihe und habe die meiste Zeit perfekte Sicht auf die Bühne gehabt. Leider hat die Crowd in meiner beschissenen Heimatstadt nicht wirklich mitgemacht und konnte nicht mal die Texte. Und dazwischen irgendwelche nörgelnden Frauen, die dauernd durch die Menge zum Klo mussten.
> 
> Trotzdem hatte ich Spaß. Ich habe laut mitgesungen und mir ein T-Shirt und einen Beutel gekauft. Und der gute Herr Kautz ist live so unterhaltsam und niedlich. <3
> 
> ...



Das Shirt hatte ich auch gekauft und signieren lassen (mit Namen) für meine Ex, da verstaubt das es sicher irgendwo - was für eiene Fehlinvestition.
Aber dann hast du übrigens Glück, wenn die Leute nicht mitmachen verliert Friedrich schnell mal die Lust und die ganze Show wird scheiße - aber so wie ich bisher gelesen habe war er bei der Tour immer richtig gut gelaunt.

/edit
Hab mal den Beitrag reineditiert - der letzte Beitrag auf der Seite zu sein ist immer irgendwie.. doof. :>


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Shirt hatte ich auch gekauft und signieren lassen (mit Namen) für meine Ex, da verstaubt das es sicher irgendwo - was für eiene Fehlinvestition.
> Aber dann hast du übrigens Glück, wenn die Leute nicht mitmachen verliert Friedrich schnell mal die Lust und die ganze Show wird scheiße - aber so wie ich bisher gelesen habe war er bei der Tour immer richtig gut gelaunt.



Es waren ja zum Glück auch noch ein paar coole Leute wie ich da. Wir haben jeden Song lautstark mitgesungen und es war mir manchmal richtig unangenehm, weil man mich ständig rausgehört hat. Ich kam leider recht spät und musste auch während der Zugabe wieder abhauen, sonst hätte ich es mir auch irgendwie signieren lassen. Man, ich hab bei "Du bist" und "Der neue iGod" fast vor Begeisterung gekotzt.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Also hast du Herr von Grau verpasst? Oah das würde mich ärgern.
Ja also wenn Aligatoah, der ja jetzt bei Trailerpark ist, wieder mit Timi und DNP unterwegs ist solltest du dir das auch geben, ist ebenfalls extremst gut live.


----------



## Deanne (20. Januar 2012)

Mich ärgert mehr, dass ich meine Kamera vergessen habe. Ich stand ganz vorne und musste verwackelte Bilder mit meinem iphone machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hätte so gerne mein T-Shirt signiert bekommen! FUCK!


----------



## Manowar (20. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es waren ja zum Glück auch noch ein paar coole Leute wie ich da.



Der Satz ist klasse 

Mein kleiner Urlaub hier:
Hänge momentan bei meinem Cousin im Saarland rum. 
Die Szene hier ist sehr angenehm.
Die Frauen hier mögen mich irgendwie (und sogar meinen Bart!wtf!) 
Sind die Tage ewig lang durch den Wald gelatscht (Quer Feld ein). Ultratoll!
Schwertkampf trainiert.
Keller von Oma/Opa aufgeräumt (was heisst.. ne menge Feuer gemacht)
Billig in Luxemburg tanken.
OP von Oma ist sehr gut gelaufen.

Viele Dinge zum freuen..mag hier garnicht mehr weg.


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn dieser üble Monat endlich vorbei ist: 5/5

EDIT: Soeben haben wir die erste grosse Kundenmigration von 6 erfolgreich abgeschlossen: Unbezahlbar/5
endlich läuft alles wies soll


----------



## Olliruh (21. Januar 2012)

Grad Erdkunde LK Klausur nach geschrieben.
War echt gut 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2012)

Zimmer aufgeräumt, was für ein geiles Gefühl  5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (21. Januar 2012)

Es geschafft zu haben, mein Milestone auf 800mhz übertaktet zu haben 5/5!


----------



## Tilbie (21. Januar 2012)

Endlich Dragon Slayer Ornstein & Executioner Smough vernichtet zu haben 5/5


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2012)

Das erste mal ein Assassin's Creed Spiel ohne Ruckler & Laggs. Ich glaube, Brotherhood hol ich mir auch noch für die Ps3  5/5


----------



## Sigmea (21. Januar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das erste mal ein Assassin's Creed Spiel ohne Ruckler & Laggs. Ich glaube, Brotherhood hol ich mir auch noch für die Ps3  5/5



Als ich einem Freund zugeguckt habe, wie er Skyrim auf der PS3 spielte, musste ich lautstark lachen, denn diese Ruckelorgie kann man nicht spielbar nennen. 





BTT: 

- Bald ist Monatsende = wieder Geld 4/5

- Neue Bettwäsche 5/5 

- Honey Loops Cornflakes  4/5


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2012)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Als ich einem Freund zugeguckt habe, wie er Skyrim auf der PS3 spielte, musste ich lautstark lachen, denn diese Ruckelorgie kann man nicht spielbar nennen.



Also ich kann ruckelfrei spielen. Beim PC war halt die GraKa schuld. Da war der Ton 5mal schneller als das Bild ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Januar 2012)

Sigmea schrieb:


> Als ich einem Freund zugeguckt habe, wie er Skyrim auf der PS3 spielte, musste ich lautstark lachen, denn diese Ruckelorgie kann man nicht spielbar nennen.



Mein Schwager hat sich auch ne PS3 gekauft. Bei den Nahszenen wie Torjubel und Diskussionen ruckelt es sogar bei PES 12. Bin echt froh über meinen PC.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mein Schwager hat sich auch ne PS3 gekauft. Bei den Nahszenen wie Torjubel und Diskussionen ruckelt es sogar bei PES 12. Bin echt froh über meinen PC.



Die Konsolen sind momentan auch an ihre Grenzen gestoßen, wird Zeit, dass die neue Generation rauskommt^^


----------



## Terrascream (22. Januar 2012)

24.2.2012 EXAMPLE (!) Konzert
15/16 Juni MAIR 1 Festival, Parkway Drive, August Burns Red uvm.

SUPER JAHR!!!
Zillionen/5.


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Januar 2012)

Neues Deichkind album in ca 2 Wochen <3


----------



## Sigmea (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe durch das Lesen hier etwas Neues gefunden, was ich seit 2 Tagen durchgehend höre: Prinz Pi. 5/5

Eigentlich höre ich keinen Deutschrap.


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

Heute den Film "Drive" gesehen, mit Abstand das Beste, was ich seit langem verfolgen durfte.

Einfach nur genial die Retroaufmachung, die Mucke, die Kamera... unzensiert, gnadenlos, realistisch, tragisch, ganz ganz großes Kino und Kunst. Fantastische Schauspieler und geniale Story. 5/5 
Für mich schon jetzt der Film des Jahres, wobei die englische Version ja 2011 schon kam.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

Hab wieder ne Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / 5


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2012)

War die letzte nicht ungefähr nen Monat her?
Das ist wahre Liebe


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> War die letzte nicht ungefähr nen Monat her?
> Das ist wahre Liebe



Nein du verwechselt das wen


----------



## win3ermute (22. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute den Film "Drive" gesehen, mit Abstand das Beste, was ich seit langem verfolgen durfte.



Ein Bekannter hat mich gerade "angefunkt": Obwohl ich das Ding natürlich im Bekanntenkreis über alle Maße "gehyped" habe, fühlte er sich im Kino praktisch weggeblasen, obwohl seine Erwartungen durch meine Erzählungen bereits sehr hoch waren!

Wie von mir schon mehrmals beschrieben: Besser, dreckiger und schöner geht's kaum noch! Ich liebe das Ding - und man findet immer mehr Details, je öfter man den sieht!

Was hast Du denn von Gosling gehalten? Die Rolle war wohl irgendwo zwischen Verletzlich- und Gleichgültigkeit und Mega-Coolness angesiedelt, oder? Die "Fahrstuhl-Szene" dürfte das beste sein, was ich seit Johnny Tos "Geiselnahme" in "Running out of time" gesehen habe...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> War die letzte nicht ungefähr nen Monat her?
> Das ist wahre Liebe



Die letzte war n halbes Jahr her, verwechselt mich da etwa mit Trololololli ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die letzte war n halbes Jahr her, verwechselt mich da etwa mit Trololololli ?



Meine letzte Beziehung hat am 1.4.2010 geendet!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine letzte Beziehung hat am 1.4.2010 geendet!



Dann nehm ich meine Aussage zurück...  Die Monogamie in Person bist aber trotzdem net


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2012)

Das lässt sich schon aus dem Usertitel unter seinem Avatar schließen. :>


----------



## Olliruh (22. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das lässt sich schon aus dem Usertitel unter seinem Avatar schließen. :>


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat mich gerade "angefunkt": Obwohl ich das Ding natürlich im Bekanntenkreis über alle Maße "gehyped" habe, fühlte er sich im Kino praktisch weggeblasen, obwohl seine Erwartungen durch meine Erzählungen bereits sehr hoch waren!
> 
> Wie von mir schon mehrmals beschrieben: Besser, dreckiger und schöner geht's kaum noch! Ich liebe das Ding - und man findet immer mehr Details, je öfter man den sieht!
> 
> Was hast Du denn von Gosling gehalten? Die Rolle war wohl irgendwo zwischen Verletzlich- und Gleichgültigkeit und Mega-Coolness angesiedelt, oder? Die "Fahrstuhl-Szene" dürfte das beste sein, was ich seit Johnny Tos "Geiselnahme" in "Running out of time" gesehen habe...



"Gosling" kenne ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht 
Muss ich mal googlen.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Januar 2012)

Ryan Gosling ist wohl der zur Zeit härteste gehypte Schauspieler so? 
Drive war ganz cool, ein wenig anders inzeniert und das wäre ein richtig geiler melancholischer Film geworden - war aber auch so ganz in Ordnung.

Ich habe grade der Pate 3 gesehen, nachdem die letzten Sonntage die ersten beiden Teile kamen und muss sagen - das sie mit unter die weltbesten Filme. Al Pacino und Robert De Niro sagen ja sowieso schon alles. 5/5


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> *Ryan Gosling* ist wohl der zur Zeit härteste gehypte Schauspieler so?
> Drive war ganz cool, ein wenig anders inzeniert und das wäre ein richtig geiler melancholischer Film geworden - war aber auch so ganz in Ordnung.



Ach das ist der Darsteller ^^

Naja, ich kannte den bisher nicht, finde aber er hat das famos gemacht in dem Film.

@win3rmute

Jo gerade diese Mischung aus Verletzlichkeit und harter Kerl hinterm Lenkrad hat mir echt gefallen.
Und er war auch nicht so der typische Frauenheld wie man das von Vin Diesel und Konsorten kennt. Das hätte den Film auch ziemlich zunichte gemacht.

Die Love Story mit der Frau war ja nur "angehaucht", aber ich hab jede Minute abgekauft.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Lass mal 1.000 Frauen zwischen Vin Diesel und Ryan Gosling entscheiden, du wirst überrascht sein! 
Überspitzt gesagt könnte ich sagen das ich kein gutaussehendes Mädchen um die 20 kenne welches bei dem Namen Ryan Gosling nicht bis über beide Ohren grinsen muss.

Heute hat EG einen grandiosen Sieg gegen Na´Vi im "The Defense"-Turnier hingelegt 5/5! ^-^


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2012)

- Letzten Freitag ging ein 2-jähriges Projekt erfolgreich zu Ende, von dem ich die Nase mehr als voll hatte und an dessen Abschluss ich irgendwie gar nicht mehr so richtig geglaubt habe. Jetzt endlich mal wieder an was Neuem zu arbeiten ist ein Gefühl...das kann ich gar nicht beschreiben    5/5
- Hab dieses Wochenende beschlossen, umzuziehn: 5/5
- Hab ausserdem beschlossen, nach meinen Ferien nen Spanischkurs zu machen: 5/5
- Zudem hab ich auch noch beschlossen, wieder mehr Salsa zu tanzen und mir ne neue Tanzpartnerin zu suchen: 4/5 (nur 4 weil Tanzpartnerinnensuche immer sone Sache ist ^^)
- T-2 Wochen bis zu meinem Roadtrip! 5/5

2012 wird das Jahr der Veränderungen für mich!

Wenn ich grad dabei bin: Vielleicht mach ich doch noch ne Tanzlehrer-Ausbildung, mal schauen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Überspitzt gesagt könnte ich sagen das ich kein gutaussehendes Mädchen um die 20 kenne welches bei dem Namen Ryan Gosling nicht bis über beide Ohren grinsen muss.



Hm, jetzt kennst du eins. Ich musste den Typen erst mal bei Google suchen. Nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lass mal 1.000 Frauen zwischen Vin Diesel und Ryan Gosling entscheiden, du wirst überrascht sein!
> Überspitzt gesagt könnte ich sagen das ich kein gutaussehendes Mädchen um die 20 kenne welches bei dem Namen Ryan Gosling nicht bis über beide Ohren grinsen muss.
> 
> Heute hat EG einen grandiosen Sieg gegen Na´Vi im "The Defense"-Turnier hingelegt 5/5! ^-^



Wobei die Beliebtheit bei Frauen doch nix mit schauspielerischer Qualität zutun hat...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Hm, jetzt kennst du eins. Ich musste den Typen erst mal bei Google suchen. Nicht mein Fall.


Gutaussehend? Beweis es! ;D
Nein okay, das war ja auch nur überspitzt.



Konov schrieb:


> Wobei die Beliebtheit bei Frauen doch nix mit schauspielerischer Qualität zutun hat...


Das ist richtig, aber dann wär Vin Diesel erstrecht der Verlierer. Ryan Gosling is imo auch nen ganz guter Schauspieler.

Heute:
Mouz gegen EG. 4/5.
Außerdem haben wir letzte Woche eine "Gemüsekiste" bestellt, da ist irgendwelches Gemüse von Bauern aus der Umgebung drin und die liefern einem son Paket dann 1x die Woche, die soll morgen ankommen und ich bin ziemlich gespannt 4/5 :>


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lass mal 1.000 Frauen zwischen Vin Diesel und Ryan Gosling entscheiden, du wirst überrascht sein!
> Überspitzt gesagt könnte ich sagen das ich kein gutaussehendes Mädchen um die 20 kenne welches bei dem Namen Ryan Gosling nicht bis über beide Ohren grinsen muss.



Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich den Hype um Johnny Depp, Robert Pattinson und die ganzen anderen Hollywood-Schmierlappen nicht verstehe, aber Ryan Gosling... Fuck, yeah, da würde ich auch nicht Nein sagen.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ryan Gosling ist wohl der zur Zeit härteste gehypte Schauspieler so?



Was heißt "Hype"? Er hat gleich vier großartige Darstellungsleistungen in Indie-Produktionen ("Blue Valentine", "All Good Things", "Drive" und "Ides of March") innerhalb von zwei Jahren hingelegt - und keiner dieser Filme wurde übermäßig "gehyped". Er ist durch Können aufgefallen - wenn ihm das nun den "Star-Status" einbringt, ohne jemals eine tatsächliche "Star-Rolle" übernommen zu haben, dann ist die Aufmerksamkeit mehr als berechtigt und verdient!
Die Filmwelt braucht mehr solcher Typen!


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Hype ja zu keiner Sekunde verurteilt - ich mag den Schauspieler und ich mag auch seine Filme.
Von wem er gehyped wird habe ich auch schon gesagt.

Johnny Depp wird bei uns eher von uns Typen geliebt, was wohl an seinen Filmen liegt (Blow, Irgendwann in Mexico, From Hell, The Tourist, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Platoon..<3) und zu Pattinson - joar keine Ahnung - hab noch nie einen seiner Filme gesehen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2012)

Der beste Schauspieler meiner Meinung nach ist und bleibt Jason Statham *-*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2012)

Wieso zum Teufel wird Johnny Depp gehypt ? Schaut euch an, was er für Filme gemacht hat, mit welchem Alter... das spricht für sich selbst. 

Pattinson oder der andere Werwolf mit genau einem Gesichtsausdruck werden gehypt, aber Depp ? Das ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2012)

Robert de Niro und Al Pacino in HEAT oder Tom Selleck in Magnum  sind an Coolness sowieso nicht zu überbieten.
Heute sieht man doch nur noch diese aalglatten Muskelpakete auf der Mattscheibe, die meist nur sehr wenig Ausdruck vermitteln.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Robert de Niro und Al Pacino in der Pate II..



fixed*


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Januar 2012)

Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben. Awww Yeah!


----------



## zoizz (23. Januar 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben. Awww Yeah!



Yay Glücksi!

Erste Klausur geschieben - nach gut 10 Jahren Abi. Man war ich nervös, Körper voller Adrenalin und Hirn leer. Aber lief doch unerwartet gut - Mittwoch die nächste (Wirtschaftsrecht -.-).

overall: 4/5


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel wird Johnny Depp gehypt ? Schaut euch an, was er für Filme gemacht hat, mit welchem Alter... das spricht für sich selbst.
> 
> Pattinson oder der andere Werwolf mit genau einem Gesichtsausdruck werden gehypt, aber Depp ? Das ist Schwachsinn.



Depp spielt aber oft ähnliche Rollen. Das macht ihn natürlich nicht unbedingt schlecht. Ich finde ihn auch gut.

In der Berufsschule werde ich in den nächsten Wochen nicht so viele Prüfungen haben. 5/5


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel wird Johnny Depp gehypt ? Schaut euch an, was er für Filme gemacht hat, mit welchem Alter... das spricht für sich selbst.
> 
> Pattinson oder der andere Werwolf mit genau einem Gesichtsausdruck werden gehypt, aber Depp ? Das ist Schwachsinn.



wer es gerechtfertigt findet dass pattinson oder der werwarderwolf gehyped werden ist eindeutig net hetero 
ich kenn net einen normalen mann/maennlichen typen der sich die haesslichen hackfre**en von den beiden ansehen will ... ausserdem sind die filme von depp doch gut ... piraten der karibik , neun pforten, ... und zu dem thema muskelpakete etc... naja es muss ja kein muskelpaket sein aber nen actionfilm wos ne klopperei gibt find ich doch interessanter als nen film wo einfach nen schlappi ne knarre nimmt und auf alles schiesst was sich bewegt

btt:dass ich 2 wochen ferien hab


----------



## H2OTest (24. Januar 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Yay Glücksi!
> 
> Erste Klausur geschieben - nach gut 10 Jahren Abi. Man war ich nervös, Körper voller Adrenalin und Hirn leer. Aber lief doch unerwartet gut - Mittwoch die nächste (Wirtschaftsrecht -.-).
> 
> overall: 4/5



das wird schon  meine erste Klasur waren 3 Punkte


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel wird Johnny Depp gehypt ? Schaut euch an, was er für Filme gemacht hat, mit welchem Alter... das spricht für sich selbst.
> 
> Pattinson oder der andere Werwolf mit genau einem Gesichtsausdruck werden gehypt, aber Depp ? Das ist Schwachsinn.


Johnny Depp hat doch ein paar guter Filme gemacht:
- Donny Brasco
- The Ninth Gate
- Pirates of the Carribean
- Once Upon a time in Mexico

Und die Filme für den eher spezielleren Geschmack:
- Chocolat
- Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik
- Sleepy Hollow

Vor allem war da aber Jump Street, DIE Serie der späten 80er.


BTT: Umzug bestätigt 3/5


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel wird Johnny Depp gehypt ? Schaut euch an, was er für Filme gemacht hat, mit welchem Alter... das spricht für sich selbst.
> 
> Pattinson oder der andere Werwolf mit genau einem Gesichtsausdruck werden gehypt, aber Depp ? Das ist Schwachsinn.




Johnny Depp hat einfach geniale Rollen, natürlich sind sie nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich mag dieses Spezielle.

Während Heath Ledger den Joker ziemlich krass gespielt hat, Jack Nicholson in About Schmidt urkomisch ist, haben Johnny Depps Rollen immer dieses gewisse Etwas, was nicht zuletzt daran liegt, das gerade Tim Burton die Rollen auf ihn maßschneidert. Und Jack Sparrow ist einfach der Höhepunkt schlechthin. Alleine der Beginn vom 4. Film trifft genau meinen Humor.

Gleiches gilt übrigens für Helena Bonham Carter. Alleine bei ihren Bewegungen, die man nichtmal so wirklich beschreiben kann (grazil ist das sicher nicht^^) muss ich schon grundsätzlich schmunzeln. Es gab niemanden, der besser für Marla oder Bellatrix geeignet war.

Bei Jason Statham muss ich auch zustimmen. Spielt er eine Hauptrolle, schaue ich den Film. Egal ob Snatch (leider immer noch nicht berühmt genug), Killerelite, Blitz ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Sh1k4ris Post so verstanden, dass er Johnny Depp auch gut findet, aber nicht denkt, dass er "gehypt" wird, sondern verdientermaßen so bekannt ist o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Sh1k4ris Post so verstanden, dass er Johnny Depp auch gut findet, aber nicht denkt, dass er "gehypt" wird, sondern verdientermaßen so bekannt ist o_O



Danke Brille, so war es gemeint.  Johnny Depp ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsschaupspieler. Das geheime Fenster, Die neun Pforten, From Hell, Sleepy Hollow, Blow, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas und Public Enemies gehören zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke Brille, so war es gemeint.  [...]


Gerne :>

Achja, neben dem neuen Kleiderschrank hab ich beschlossen mein Zimmer mal komplett neu einzurichten, neues Bett, Kommode, Tv-Tisch und Teppich inc! 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Johnny Depp hat doch ein paar guter Filme gemacht:
> - Donny Brasco
> - The Ninth Gate
> - Pirates of the Carribean
> - Once Upon a time in Mexico



Warum vergessen immer alle Secret Window zu nennen ?



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke Brille, so war es gemeint.  Johnny Depp ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsschaupspieler. *Das geheime Fenster*, Die neun Pforten, From Hell, Sleepy Hollow, Blow, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas und Public Enemies gehören zu meinen Lieblingsfilmen.



Du bist mein Held


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Ich kenne nicht einen von den hier genannten Filmen. Ah doch, Fluch der Karibik. Ist ganz ok.


----------



## Manoroth (24. Januar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Warum vergessen immer alle Secret Window zu nennen ?



ich fand ihn auch in Blow n1^^ er is auch einer meiner absoluten lieblings schauspieler


----------



## Deanne (24. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso zum Teufel wird Johnny Depp gehypt ? Schaut euch an, was er für Filme gemacht hat, mit welchem Alter... das spricht für sich selbst.



Ich meine damit auch eher seinen Sexsymbol-Status, da ihn viele Mädels (und für die stehe ich ja mehr oder weniger) immer wieder erwähnen, wenn es darum geht, wer in Hollywood die geilste Sau ist. Und in der Hinsicht finde ich ihn einfach nicht soooo berauschend.


----------



## Legendary (24. Januar 2012)

Heute IT-Systeme Schux rausbekommen - 1! Ok...hab auch nix anderes erwartet, trotzdem   

5/5


----------



## iShock (24. Januar 2012)

morgen endlich Mittwoch ! yay  4/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PdglHEmCgSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht in Zahlen zu fassen / 5


----------



## iShock (25. Januar 2012)

good old times @ Lachmann 

und Edit: Mittwoch !!! ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Refused gibts wieder 4/5! ^-^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Januar 2012)

Gleich ein Vortrag darüber, wie man in meinem Studienfach zu Macht, Ruhm und Geld kommt. Jedenfalls heißt er so...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Januar 2012)

15 Punkte in meinem Literaturprojekt bekommen


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2012)

20€ gewonnen :3
Danke Barca  
Quotentippen ist super


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gleich ein Vortrag darüber, wie man in meinem Studienfach zu Macht, Ruhm und Geld kommt. Jedenfalls heißt er so...




Schritt 1: Socken klauen
Schritt 2: ???
Schritt 3: Profit



BTT: Mein WoW-Charakter hat gestern im 2. LFR-Teil richtig abgesahnt und jedes Teil bekommen. Zuletzt wurde ich als Cheater betitelt. 5/5

Gleichzeitig habe ich jedoch Angst, da eins meiner Gildenmitglieder mit der gleichen Klasse kurz vorher gegangen ist, als bis dahin (1. Teil) nicht ein Item gefallen ist, er aber immerhin eine Schurkenwurfwaffe zum wegschmeißen bekam, per Gier.
Der war vorher völlig entnerft raus, da er in 3 Stunden Onlinesein, u.a. mit irgendwelchen nicht sooo tollen Spielern, nicht auf ein einziges Item Bedarf würfeln durfte ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Januar 2012)

Free Odyssey Class anfang Februar 5/5


----------



## Dominau (26. Januar 2012)

Genial. Metallergrillen ( Kleines billiges Festival bei uns in der nähe ) fällt dieses Jahr auf meinen letzten Arbeitstag. 
5/5


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

4/5 Für die beste Arbeitswoche dieses Jahr (höhö...und auch letztes Jahr). Nach 2 Jahren am selben Projekt endlich mal was Neues und komplett anderes machen zu können ist einfach ein fantastisches Gefühl  Nur 4/5 weil das kommende Wochenende vermutlich recht müllig wird, aber das wird meine Laune trotzdem nicht schmälern


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2012)

1 stunde und zehn Minuten noch ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

Heute Filmabend mit ner guten Freundin 

Die Mucke aus "Drive" und generell der Film, glaub ich muss ihn mir nochmal anschauen. Einfach geil. 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich hat mich die Story von "Drive" nicht so richtig angesprochen. Aber da ich nun von mehreren Seiten gehört hab, das er toll sein soll, werd ich ihn mir heute abend eventuell auch mal anschauen.


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat mich die Story von "Drive" nicht so richtig angesprochen. Aber da ich nun von mehreren Seiten gehört hab, das er toll sein soll, werd ich ihn mir heute abend eventuell auch mal anschauen.



Tu das, meiner Meinung nach ist der Film ein absolutes Kunstwerk.
Die Story ist natürlich Geschmackssache, darüber lässt sich streiten. Wenn man auf Verfolgungen oder Polizei-Gangster-Thriller-whatever steht, hat man natürlich noch mehr Spass dabei.

Aber die Inszenierung ist einfach meisterhaft.


----------



## iShock (27. Januar 2012)

hab meine maus glaub ich endlich repariert - klickt endlich wieder normal 5/5!


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Januar 2012)

Mein neuer PC funktioniert super und ich kann endlich BF3 spielen 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (28. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat mich die Story von "Drive" nicht so richtig angesprochen. Aber da ich nun von mehreren Seiten gehört hab, das er toll sein soll, werd ich ihn mir heute abend eventuell auch mal anschauen.



Die "Story" von "Drive" ist recht unwichtig - es ist die Art der Inszenierung und besonders die Schauspieler, die den Film ausmachen. "Drive" erzählt nix neues; packt das aber in derart wuchtige Bilder, die man sich fast ausnahmslos als Poster an die Wand hängen kann. Halt Kino pur!

Kaum zu glauben, daß bei den "Oscar"-Nominierungen weder "Drive" noch Ryan Gosling für irgendeine Kategorie genannt wurde! Nicht mal "Ides of March" ist dabei!


----------



## Millijana (28. Januar 2012)

Positive Kritiken!!! Das rettet einem der arbeits-Samstag! 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2012)

Über den schönen Abend gestern... 10/5


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2012)

Mountainbike Tour quer durch den Wald bei 1 Grad Minus, Zehenspitzen halb abgefroren aber jetzt fühl ich mich wie angetrunken vor lauter Glückshormonen  5/5

Sport ist eben doch die beste Droge von allen.


----------



## Deanne (28. Januar 2012)

5/5: Ich habe wunderbare Freunde und das war mir irgendwie nie bewusst.

Gestern habe ich meinen Geburtstag nachgefeiert und es kamen so viele Leute. Und alle haben mir total süße und gut durchdachte Geschenke mitgebracht. Getränke hatte auch jeder dabei und als ich irgendwann eingeschlafen bin, haben die restlichen Gäste aufgeräumt, so dass ich heute weniger Arbeit hatte. 

<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## tonygt (28. Januar 2012)

Grad eine Disskusion über Nazis auf Facebook die mich ungemein erheitert  3/5


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2012)

53 Abonnenten auf Youtube  5/5


----------



## Ol@f (28. Januar 2012)

WUHUUUUUU

eine 2,0 in der Klausur!!!! 5/5

---> Wurde zu ner 1,7 , weil 50% Durchfallquote ein bisschen zu hoch war.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Januar 2012)

Schalke 5/5


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

Nur noch diese Woche überstehn, dann werd ich zum Highlander! ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN! Schottland, ich kommeeeeeeeeee: Schwertkampf/5


----------



## orkman (30. Januar 2012)

bald wieder nen funktionierenden gamer pc zu haben <3 unendlich/5


----------



## Ogil (30. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur noch diese Woche überstehn, dann werd ich zum Highlander! ES KANN NUR EINEN GEBEN! Schottland, ich kommeeeeeeeeee: Schwertkampf/5


Und wohin geht es genau? Oder eher eine Art Rundreise? Die Frage ist auch: Warum faehrt man da im Februar hin? Temperaturen knapp ueber 0 Grad und feucht/diesig. *brrr*

PS: Ach ja - ich freu mich darueber, dass meine Vermieterin den Mietvertrag ohne Probleme und ohne Mieterhoehung fuer ein weiteres Jahr verlaengert hat...


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und wohin geht es genau? Oder eher eine Art Rundreise? Die Frage ist auch: Warum faehrt man da im Februar hin? Temperaturen knapp ueber 0 Grad und feucht/diesig. *brrr*


Wohin weiss ich noch nicht, das macht es ja so spannend  Wird ein absolut spontaner Trip. Flug wird extrem kurzfristig gebucht, dann vor Ort ein Auto gemietet und einmal kreuz und quer über die Insel gedüst. Nen Traveler-Guide hab ich zwar, aber das Meiste wird dann doch völlig spontan sein.
Winter gehört zum Schottland-Feeling einfach mit dazu  Ne Quatsch ging halt jetzt ferienmässig einfach am besten im Februar, das war keine Absicht, sondern ein Kompromiss. Aber mir spielts keine Rolle zu welcher Jahreszeit ich wo in den Ferien bin, wird immer toll. Kommt immer alles auf die Einstellung an, die man mitbringt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2012)

Gleich mit Freundin in die City 1010/10


----------



## Potpotom (30. Januar 2012)

Mittagspause. ^^

3/5


----------



## Olliruh (30. Januar 2012)

Krank und deswegen den ganzen Tag zuhause gammeln 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. Januar 2012)

Die erste Klausur in diesem Semester hinter mir! 10/5


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

Dass ich so langsam den Bogen raus bekomme, wie man im Enterprise Architect Diagramme über Verknüpfte Requirements erstellt und wie das mit dem Generieren von Reports als Word-Dokumente funktioniert: 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (30. Januar 2012)

Heute etwas bei Oma ausgeholfen und 20€ gekriegt 3/5


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

4/5: Amazon-Prime! Gestern um 18 Uhr bestellt, heute im Briefkasten gehabt.


----------



## Rayon (31. Januar 2012)

unendlich/5 ab dem 11.2 endlich umzug in die eigene Bude
unendlich/5 ende Feb dann auch mein erstes eigenes kleines Auto


----------



## Dominau (31. Januar 2012)

Gerade gesehn das mein erstes Gehalt endlich auf meinem Konto ist 
5/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Januar 2012)

Über meinen morgigen Schultag:

7:55 Uhr - Physik
8:40 Uhr - Deutsch
9:30 Uhr - Schluss

4/5


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2012)

Dass ich bald in den USA lebe 5/5 
Ich freu mich wie ..Dings!


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Über meinen morgigen Schultag:
> 
> 7:55 Uhr - Physik
> 8:40 Uhr - Deutsch
> ...




So sehr ich das auch geliebt habe damals, mittlerweile muss ich echt sagen, das ich sowas schrecklich finde.

Musste mir erst kürzlich wieder anhören lassen, ob ich denn gar nichts weiß, weil ich mit "Rubikon" nix anfangen konnte. So häufig es heute vorkommt bzw. ich es mittlerweile bemerke, vor dieser Erklärung hatte ich es nie gehört.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> So sehr ich das auch geliebt habe damals, mittlerweile muss ich echt sagen, das ich sowas schrecklich finde.
> 
> Musste mir erst kürzlich wieder anhören lassen, ob ich denn gar nichts weiß, weil ich mit "Rubikon" nix anfangen konnte. So häufig es heute vorkommt bzw. ich es mittlerweile bemerke, vor dieser Erklärung hatte ich es nie gehört.



Natürlich ist das immer auch irgendwo verlorengegangene Bildung. Deswegen habe ich statt 5/5 "nur" 4/5 gegeben.

Es ist aber nur ein Tag, von daher finde ich es jetzt nicht sooo dramatisch


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Februar 2012)

Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der dafür sorgte, dass der Schimpfwortfilter beim Beenden des Programms aktiviert wurde. 

Endlich! 100/5


----------



## Alux (1. Februar 2012)

heute Abend Podiumsdiskussion mit Stadtpolitikern 100/5


----------



## Dominau (1. Februar 2012)

Muss bis Sonntag nicht arbeiten ! FICKJA 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der dafür sorgte, dass der Schimpfwortfilter beim Beenden des Programms aktiviert wurde.
> 
> Endlich! 100/5



ich dachte der schimpfwortfilter wär standardmässig jetzt immer drinne weil die community es erforderte ^^


----------



## Ol@f (1. Februar 2012)

Wetter. Schön kühl, aber trotzdem Sonne. 2/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2012)

Alan Wake kommt diesen Monat für den PC raus... 5/5


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Februar 2012)

Gestern abden (!) AC:R auf eBay bestellt, heute schon da oO 5/5

Hoffentlich ist das Spiel nicht so enttäuschend wie ich gehört habe (wobei ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, das ich es schlechter als Assassin's Creed oder AC finden kann )


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Gestern abden (!) AC:R auf eBay bestellt, heute schon da oO 5/5
> 
> Hoffentlich ist das Spiel nicht so enttäuschend wie ich gehört habe (wobei ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, das ich es schlechter als Assassin's Creed oder AC finden kann )



Ist ein gutes Spiel nur etwas kurz und die Story Missonen sind mir persönlich zu wenig auskundschaften und dann hemlich meucheln macht aber trotzdem spaß. Vor allem der Multiplayer ist überraschenderweise auch ganz lustig. Freu mich auf jeden fall schon auf AC 3  Muss wissen wie die Story weitergeht!


----------



## Alterac123 (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn du unseren latein lehrer hättest, würdest du es niemals vergessen so wie er immer brüllt beim unterrichten xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Februar 2012)

Happy Birthday ST:O! 5/5

Hast länger durchgehalten als man dachte!^^


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

- Super Shooting für ein Klamottenlabel an Land gezogen
- Neues Aborted-Shirt ist heute angekommen
- Tattoo-Termin in 8 Tagen


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Mission USA läuft an! 5/5
Voraussichtlich gehts nach Tampa/Florida
Ausgewählte Leute dürfen sich dann bei mir wegen Urlaub melden


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mission USA läuft an! 5/5
> Voraussichtlich gehts nach Tampa/Florida
> Ausgewählte Leute dürfen sich dann bei mir wegen Urlaub melden



Nimmst du Berta mit oder wird sie durch einen Cayman ersetzt?
Ich würde zum Springbreak vorbeikommen..


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Wird verkauft.. 
Wäre Blödsinnig ein so billiges Auto zu verschiffen. Dadrüben bekomm ich nen gebrauchten (gebraucht heisst da 10tMeilen) Porsche für 20t $
Wenn ich mir überhaupt nen Auto kaufe, weil ich viel rumreisen werde.
Vllt kommt im ersten Jahr nichtmal ein fester Wohnsitz.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Hmm, die USA.. die Einreise dort ist immer einen Lacher wert.

"Where the hell is Ghana and what did you do there?"


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja hätte mich auch gewundert, aber schade ums schöne Auto!


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hmm, die USA.. die Einreise dort ist immer einen Lacher wert.



Da ich Amerikaner bin, werden mir keine blöden Fragen gestellt 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja hätte mich auch gewundert, aber schade ums schöne Auto!



Andere Firmen haben auch schöne Töchter ^^
Natürlich isses schade, war aber doch sowieso schon am überlegen, mir ein anderes Auto zu holen.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ausgewählte Leute dürfen sich dann bei mir wegen Urlaub melden


Falls Du 2013 noch dort wohnst meld ich mich gerne mal an  Natürlich hab ich keinen Plan ob ich zu den Ausgewählten gehöre ^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2012)

Falls ich dann überhaupt schon da bin 
Da darf man nun wirklich nichts überstürzen und ich zieh ja nicht zum Spaß um (natürlich auch)
Aber es ist ja Arbeitsmäßig


----------



## Dominau (3. Februar 2012)

Einen extrem guten Laden gefunden in Heidelberg der sehr schicke Sachen verkauft. Und das billig weil sie bald schließen. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (3. Februar 2012)

T-5.5 Stunden bis zu meinen Ferien: Dudelsack/5


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2012)

Tiefster Wintereinbruch und Wochenende heute abend 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Februar 2012)

Semesterferien! 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (3. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Semesterferien! 5/5


!! 5/5

Wobei Morgen und nächste Woche noch Klausur. :<


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Semesterferien! 5/5



Pfööö, in welchem Land studierst du denn? In RLP hab ich noch eine ganze Woche. Wobei ich genau genommen am Montag die letzte Klausur schreibe und mich dann wohl verabschiede. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2012)

Morgen Underworld Awakening 3D schauen 4/5. Hoffentlich sind die Kopfschmerzen bis dahin weg, blöder Schnee. (eigentlich liebe ich Schnee, nur explodiert mein Kopf immer, sobald sich das Wetter ändert <.<)


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Seit 60 Stunden keinen physischen Kontakt zur Außenwelt gehabt 3/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgen Underworld Awakening 3D schauen 4/5.



me2, ich hoffe, die haben sich die richtige Filmrolle schicken lassen


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2012)

5/5: Mein verschollenes DHL-Paket ist aufgetaucht!


----------



## Millijana (5. Februar 2012)

Dass das Ende meiner FA in Sicht ist *jubel* 5/5


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2012)

Ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen! Juhu! Kann ich mein Leben ganz normal weiterleben, ohne ein reicher A**** zu werden!  5/5

Die 19 Millionen hätte ich trotzdem gerne gehabt ... hmm ... ach, was solls ...


----------



## Ol@f (5. Februar 2012)

Lineare Algebra bestanden  5/5


----------



## Terrascream (5. Februar 2012)

Das ich jetzt 2x 10mm Tunnel hab ._. 5/5
Ich hasse hasse hasse hasse den Dehnvorgang.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Februar 2012)

gj!


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht im Lotto gewonnen! Juhu! Kann ich mein Leben ganz normal weiterleben, ohne ein reicher A**** zu werden!  5/5
> 
> Die 19 Millionen hätte ich trotzdem gerne gehabt ... hmm ... ach, was solls ...




Hab ein Lotto-Abo ... Man träumt halt jeden Mittwoch bzw. Samstag :-)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Februar 2012)

Morgen Schulfrei  5/5


----------



## Renox1 (6. Februar 2012)

Morgen Schule 0/5


----------



## Mondsturm (6. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Morgen Schulfrei  5/5


Pfff...sei leise! 



Renox1 schrieb:


> Morgen Schule 0/5


^so right


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Februar 2012)

Super Klausur bekommen, super Klausur geschrieben, morgen verabschiede ich mich in die Semesterferien, scheiß auf die letzten drei Tage.


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Morgen Schulfrei  5/5


Hab morgen auch keine Schule


----------



## Raffzahl (6. Februar 2012)

Hab Ferien 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2012)

I was shifting threw my deceased dad&#8217;s stuff the other day, trying to find some rare Spiderman comics that he saved up for Ebay use later.

Stumbled on his original gameboy that he played&#65279; a lot on. It had Pokemon Blue in it.
I thought, &#8220;why the hell not?&#8221; and started up. Continued from my dads old save, I checked out his items and then Pokemon.

His Team was terrible, a Zubat, a Raticate, a Beedrill&#8230;
But his Blastoise&#8230;
His Blastoise was nicknamed after me.
I cried.​
...Geile Geschichte :-)


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Februar 2012)

Mein Plattenspieler geht wieder und die Reparatur hat nur 5€ gekostet 6/5! !!! !!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Kein Defizit aufem Zeugniss 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (7. Februar 2012)

Epischer Fachpraxislehrer is episch 5/5


----------



## Dominau (7. Februar 2012)

ES SCHNEIT! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

Knäckebrot mit Nutella 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2012)

Grad erfahren zu haben, dass in einer Woche Valentinstag ist ... 4/5. Immer gut zu wissen


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2012)

eine Hand wäscht die andere


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

- Mein verschollenes Paket ist wieder aufgetaucht
- Übermorgen Tattoo-Termin
- Nachher Shopping mit meiner Ma
- Mein "katastrophales" Date war doch nicht so katastrophal


----------



## Tilbie (8. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch, den schlimmsten Tag der Woche, geschafft! 5/5


----------



## Makalvian (9. Februar 2012)

Yeah ca eine halbe Stunde telefoniert und aus England die Tatica Imperialis für 40 pfund bekommen 

kostet in dtl mittlerweile 170 euro und ami land fast genauso bzw darüber


----------



## Ol@f (9. Februar 2012)

Letzte Klausur grad geschrieben und sie verlief egtl ganz gut (Heute Abend gibt die Note ) 5/5 
-> Semesterferien endlich genießen 5/5


----------



## Deanne (9. Februar 2012)

Heute meinem Ex-Chef die Meinung gesagt und mein letztes Gehalt abgeholt. Und da er vergessen hat, zwei Tage, an denen ich nicht kommen brauchte, zu streichen, habe ich deutlich mehr Geld bekommen, als erwartet.


----------



## tonygt (9. Februar 2012)

Gestern gut was getrunken und heute keinen kater 3/5
 gleich steht Hausputz bevor


----------



## Sokoron (9. Februar 2012)

über den Feierabend!!! :-)


----------



## Sokoron (9. Februar 2012)

über den Feierabend :-)


----------



## Millijana (9. Februar 2012)

> *Chris Priestly* @*BioEvilChris*
> Looks like the long awaited FemShep trailer will finally arrive tomorrow. #*femshepfriday* #*ME3*



omg  20/5 
https://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#ME3


----------



## Olliruh (9. Februar 2012)

Geniales Wochenende Inc 5/5


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2012)

heut in EDV mal zur Abwechslung statt Datenbanken zu erstellen geübt wie man die hackt OVER9000/5,  ich seh schon was nächstes Jahr unser Maturastreich wird


----------



## Meriane (9. Februar 2012)

Heute Analyis Klausur geschrieben...lief ganz gut, hab nur eine Teilaufgabe nicht. Kam einmal kurz in der Vorlesung vor und nie in in einer Übung und gibt ganze 2,5 Punkte von 50 -.-
Naja sollte aber auf jeden Fall bestanden sein. 4/5


----------



## Ol@f (9. Februar 2012)

Alma bestanden  5/5

Edit. Hm, studierst auch Mathe?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Februar 2012)

Hausarbeit so gut wie geschafft, endlich..... ein gutes Gefühl  5/5


----------



## Meriane (9. Februar 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Alma bestanden  5/5
> 
> Edit. Hm, studierst auch Mathe?



Ne ich studier Informatik, hat aber auch ne menge Mathematik^^
Montag schreibe ich noch Diskrete Strukturen, das war es dann mit den Mathe Klausuren für dieses Semester. Dann noch Programmierung und technische Informatik und dann bin ich durch mit dem Semester


----------



## Alcest (10. Februar 2012)

In Bälde Festeinstellung			4/5

Mein Konsumverhalten 2012 		1000/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Bald startet wieder ein Tera CBT. Endlich kann ich auch mal testen, was sich seit der Korea-Version so getan hat.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5 weil true


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bald startet wieder ein Tera CBT. Endlich kann ich auch mal testen, was sich seit der Korea-Version so getan hat.



Berichte mal bitte, würde mich interessieren was das so her macht.
Im Moment hab ich nur Guild Wars 2 im Auge, wobei ich hoffe, dass es erst im Herbst kommt, da im Sommer eh keine Zeit zum zocken ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2012)

n-tv meldet soeben:​


> DEUTSCHLAND WIRD ACTA-ABKOMMEN VORERST NICHT UNTERZEICHNEN
> 
> "Das Auswärtige Amt habe die bereits erteilte Weisung zur Signierung des umstrittenen Vertragswerks wieder zurückgezogen, verlautet aus Regierungskreisen. Das Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement (Handelsabkommen zur Abwehr von Fälschungen) wurde im Januar von der EU, aber noch nicht von allen Mitgliedsstaaten unterzeichnet."
> ​


​​Wenigstens ein Anfang​


----------



## Millijana (10. Februar 2012)

Ich bin nun offiziell wieder halbwegs frei!
Meine Facharbeit wurde soeben abgesendet  10/5


----------



## Tilbie (10. Februar 2012)

Wochenende 5/5


----------



## abc :) (10. Februar 2012)

Zeugnisdurchschnitt von 1,4 YÜAHR


----------



## Millijana (10. Februar 2012)

FemShep trailer ist da  *jubel* 	500/5 
was ich darauf gewartet hab.. heiliger Strohsack...
Ham wa schon März?


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Millijana schrieb:


> FemShep trailer ist da  *jubel* 	500/5
> was ich darauf gewartet hab.. heiliger Strohsack...
> Ham wa schon März?



Bah, die ist ja genauso hässlich wie in Mass Effect 2. Frag mich wirklich, wie es Bioware hinkriegt, gleichzeitig Charaktere wie Miranda und Samara zu erstellen und dann so eine Shepard.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Och ich finde die ganz attraktiv. Deutlich attraktiver als Samara (wtf?) und Miranda steht sie in nichts nach. 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja nicht streiten. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Nur schade, dass sie so zumindest im Trailer nicht mal annähernd aussieht. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2012)

Oh okay, tatsächlich. Ich stimme dir jetzt uneingeschränkt zu, die sieht ja grausam aus.. xD


----------



## Millijana (10. Februar 2012)

also bei samara gings bei mir auch so: WTF?
Ich find sie gut. Aber Geschmäcker sind wohl verschieden. Ich habe auch meist eher Barbie-Sheps *hust*

und diese unfassbar abartige Frisur von dem Poster entstellt die Frau auch nur  In blond auch noch, mal gut, dass rot das voting gewonnen hat


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Februar 2012)

Na, Samara sieht doch, wenn man Liara als Durchschnitts-Asari nimmt, relativ gut aus. ^^

Ich spiel übrigens keine Demo, weil ich mir nicht das geringste Spoilern lassen will. Dass mir das Spiel Spaß macht, weiß ich sowieso.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Februar 2012)

Yay for #FemShepFriday ^^

Ich spiel die Demo ausschließlich aus dem Grund, dessen ich schon die Kingdoms of Amalur Demo gezockt habe um das Extra Rüstungsdingens zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Tilbie (10. Februar 2012)

Fortschritte 5/5


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Das Vergnügen, ein Troll zu daten 

Da geht man, wie jeden Tag duschen, um danach wieder duschen zu dürfen.
-> Juckpulver im Tshirt

Das Zeug ist ja richtig fies


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das Vergnügen, ein Troll zu daten



Die Kanadierin hat Dich verarscht ?


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Wäre möglich, das ich nicht ganz unschuldig war 

<3


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Über die "Biotracer"-Serie von Sony.

Selten, daß so ein Teil angeboten wird; noch seltener, daß er wie vorgesehen funktioniert nach 20 Jahren ("It's a Sony - the bugs are the features!")

Ich will so ein Ding, weil es auch die letzte "Revolution" im Plattenspieler-Bau nach dem Tangential-Arm und Direkt-Antrieb darstellte. Den "Biotracer"-Armen ist es sowas von egal, welche Compliance oder Dämpfungsfaktor bei der Nadel eine Rolle spielt - seine Elektronik teilt dem Arm einfach mit, wie er sich gerade zu verhalten habe.

Mehr "High-End" in diesem Bereich geht nicht - und das für moderate Preise, wenn man sich die Undinger der heutigen sogenannten "High-End-Schmieden" anschaut, die tatsächlich nur "Traktor-Technik" verbauen... 

Und nö, das ist weder meine Auktion noch ein Bekannter von mir - ich werde da nur mitbieten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2012)

Heute Underworld Awakening 3D schauen und danach zur kranken Freundin... 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2012)

Geniale Demo 5/5


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Geniale Demo 5/5



ups 

Jetzt gucken, wie Schalke den Arsch vollkriegt 
(Sogar "sie" mag Fussball! (Heiratsmaterial)) <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2012)

lol Schalke wird gepwn'D 4/5


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Geniale Demo 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2012)

lol jetzt wirds peinlich für schalke -.-


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Geniale Demo 5/5



Kann ich so unterstreichen. Weiß zwar nicht, wo du warst, aber in Mainz war's wirklich genial.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterstreichen. Weiß zwar nicht, wo du warst, aber in Mainz war's wirklich genial.



Ich war in Dortmund und es war großartig und Gewaltfrei. Einfach eine gelöste Atmosphäre mit sympatischen Menschen aus verschiedenen "Szenen". 
Wenn Rechte und Linke friedlich zusammen Demonstrieren ist es eine gelungene Demo


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich war in Dortmund und es war großartig und Gewaltfrei. Einfach eine gelöste Atmosphäre mit sympatischen Menschen aus verschiedenen "Szenen".
> Wenn Rechte und Linke friedlich zusammen Demonstrieren ist es eine gelungene Demo



Jo, war in Mainz genauso. Absolut friedlich, super Atmosphäre, halt nur saukalt


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterstreichen. Weiß zwar nicht, wo du warst, aber in Mainz war's wirklich genial.



Frankfurts wars auch super und mir fällt grad auf das ich die Nachrichten verpasst habe 
Bei uns waren ca 3000 Leute da und es war komplett Gewaltfrei, wobei es am Ende kurz "brenzlig" war als die Polizei einige Clown Demonstranten festnehmen wollte und sie mit 10 Polizisten da waren und sich auf einmal ca 200 Demonstranten gegenüberstanden die das ganze nicht so cool fanden und es nach kurzer Sitzblockade, mit Parollen rufen auch geschafft haben, das die Clowns wieder freigelassen wurden


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Was für ein geiles Spiel!
Ich lass mir nen Penis auf den Arsch tattoowieren, wenn Gladbach Meister wird!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Februar 2012)

Das es noch wunder gibt wie acta stop und gleichwärtiges. 
Dachte der Menschliche verstand sei eingefroren aber da sieht mann 
es geht ^^ 45/5

Das ich gestern meinen erste 1000 YEN schein bekommen habe 30/5

das es noch 19 wochen sind bis zur reise unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (11. Februar 2012)

Griechisches Essen und danach Party machen! 5/5


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2012)

Cannibal schrieb:


> Griechisches Essen und danach Party machen! 5/5



= keine Frau 
Knoblauch ftw


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Das es noch wunder gibt wie acta stop und gleichwärtiges.
> Dachte der Menschliche verstand sei eingefroren aber da sieht mann
> es geht ^^ 45/5
> 
> ...



Warum wird hier im Forum immer wieder wiederholt, dass es gestoppt ist? Es ist pausiert, aber es wird definitiv kommen. 

Es geht um rein formale Gründe, die Unterschrift wird kommen, ich tippe noch auf diesen Monat.


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum wird hier im Forum immer wieder wiederholt, dass es gestoppt ist? Es ist pausiert, aber es wird definitiv kommen.
> 
> Es geht um rein formale Gründe, die Unterschrift wird kommen, ich tippe noch auf diesen Monat.



Sagen wir mal so in Deutschland ist es derzeit verschoben und einige andere Länder haben nach massiven Protesten die Unterschrift verweigert. Leider habe ich heut noch keine Nachrichten gesehen aber ich würde zumindest von der Demo ausgehend wo ich war, behaupten das es auch in Deutschland massive Proteste gab. Und es wird sich zeigen was passiert, sagen wir mal so wenn das ganze so in Aktion tritt ist nicht abzusehen was dann passieren wird.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2012)

Ich geb Ceiwyn da vollkommen Recht. Gestern, einen Tag vor den angekündigten Demos, nimmt Deutschland seine Unterstützung für ACTA vorläufig (!) zurück. Ich gehe mal eher davon aus, dass man da den Demonstranten etwas den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen wollte. ACTA ist noch lange nicht vom Tisch und sicherlich warten die nächsten Gesetzesentwürfe a la SOPA/PIPA/ACTA schon drauf, unterzeichnet zu werden (IPRED!).


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2012)

Die werden uns eh ab sofort dauerhaft mit irgendwelchen verrückten Abkürzungen totwerfen hinter denen sich sowieso immer nur dasselbe verbirgt...
Das wird halt solange gemacht, bis auch der härteste Demonstrant keinen Bock mehr hat, wenn er 350 Tage vom Jahr auf Demos erscheinen müsste um das aufzuhalten...


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

vieleicht kennt jemand noch rfid ^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFID

war damals unter einem anderen namen und wurde dann umbeannt


----------



## tonygt (12. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Die werden uns eh ab sofort dauerhaft mit irgendwelchen verrückten Abkürzungen totwerfen hinter denen sich sowieso immer nur dasselbe verbirgt...
> Das wird halt solange gemacht, bis auch der härteste Demonstrant keinen Bock mehr hat, wenn er 350 Tage vom Jahr auf Demos erscheinen müsste um das aufzuhalten...



Wobei das stimmt nicht so ganz. Während es bei Sopa darum ging Seiten auf den DNS Servern zu sperren. Geht es bei Acta darum das die Internetfirmen entscheiden sollen was geschützt werden soll, was Illegal ist und ab wann sie jemanden das Internet sperren dürfen. Die Urheberrechtsfirmen merken halt grade, dass ihnen grad einiges an Geld verloren geht, weil sie der Entwicklung um Jahre hinterher sind und das ganze jetzt mit Druck auf Regierung versuchen zu retten, anstatt sich der Zeit anzupassen, wollen sie lieber den Fortschritt aufhalten.


----------



## Kamsi (12. Februar 2012)

nur das verlinkung eines youtube videos oder verlinkung eines bildes dann schon als straftat gilt wenn acta kommt


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Februar 2012)

Wobei das Bundesverfassungsgericht zu 100 Prozent ACTA wieder einkassieren würde. Hier wird mal wieder offensichtlich das Grundgesetz gebrochen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2012)

Offtopic?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Februar 2012)

Sry das ich das so geschrieben habe, aber hab mich halt nur gefreut. Wenn es doch durch kommt 
muss meine firma die es über 110 jahre gibt nicht mehr sein , wird direkt mit nem kopfschuss niedergestreckt und alle 
meine kollegen omg. Nochmal sry 

mann darf auch keine kundeninformationen mehr besitzen währe auch strafbar und dan gute nacht(bei uns 100% das zur arbeit gehört)
wegen aufträge und usw.


----------



## Rayon (12. Februar 2012)

eigene bude unendlich/5
dortmund #1 der BuLi 1000/5
Schlake hat gestern verloren 1000000/5 =)


----------



## skyline930 (12. Februar 2012)

2 Programmieraufträge BOOYAH/5
Das zusätzliche Geld vor dem Studium und der WG kommt mir SEHR gelegen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Morgen Schulfrei 5/5
Morgen Barca gucken ..scheiß auf Valentiens Tag


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

http://www.motorsport-total.com/mehr/news/2012/02/National_Geographic_Le_Mans_ist_die_Nummer_eins_12021301.html

24 Stunden von Le Mans - mal wieder - zum wichtigsten Sportevent der Welt gekürt 5/5

Noch vor den Olympischen Spielen, Fussball WM und Superbowl 
Verdientermaßen wie ich finde. Schade jedoch, dass es trotzdem so wenig Interesse findet in Relation zu den anderen Sportarten.


----------



## tonygt (13. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> http://www.motorspor...s_12021301.html
> 
> 24 Stunden von Le Mans - mal wieder - zum wichtigsten Sportevent der Welt gekürt 5/5
> 
> ...



Könnte mit der Art der Austragung zumsammenhängen, 24 Stunden Fernseh gucken, da ist auch der härteste Fan irgendwann gelangweilt oder eingeschlafen .


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Könnte mit der Art der Austragung zumsammenhängen, 24 Stunden Fernseh gucken, da ist auch der härteste Fan irgendwann gelangweilt oder eingeschlafen .



Naja, 24 Stunden vor der Glotze hängen - ist nen Argument. ^^

Ist halt schon Extremsport... sowas wie den Ironman Hawaii würde sich auch kein Mensch in voller Länge im TV anschauen, nichts destotrotz ist es unglaublich was die dort leisten.


----------



## orkman (13. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so in Deutschland ist es derzeit verschoben und einige andere Länder haben nach massiven Protesten die Unterschrift verweigert. Leider habe ich heut noch keine Nachrichten gesehen aber ich würde zumindest von der Demo ausgehend wo ich war, behaupten das es auch in Deutschland massive Proteste gab. Und es wird sich zeigen was passiert, sagen wir mal so wenn das ganze so in Aktion tritt ist nicht abzusehen was dann passieren wird.



na ich vertrau da ganz auf anonymous 

BTT: dass uebermorgen der valentinstag dann wieder fuer nen jahr weg ist ^^


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2012)

Der Unterschied ist, dass man beim Ironman keine 3-Mann-Teams hat und man nicht in Schichten schwimmt/laeuft/faehrt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

morgen Valentinstag 2/5, da ich mir den *rsch zurecht planen muss, damit alles klappt -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> morgen Valentinstag 2/5, da ich mir den *rsch zurecht planen muss, damit alles klappt -.-



LOL... du musst für die ME3 Demo was planen? ^^


*ACHTUNG! HUMOR!*


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> LOL... du musst für die ME3 Demo was planen? ^^



Ist das jetzt ernst gemeint?

Es wird ein Amnesia 2 geben <3 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> LOL... du musst für die ME3 Demo was planen? ^^
> 
> 
> *ACHTUNG! HUMOR!*



Nein, FÜR CHAMPIONS LEAGUE OMGROFLANDIEWANDDDDDD!!!!

Natürlich nicht, sondern für meine wundervolle Freundin  Gibt es eig. auch nix zu planen, sondern ich muss mich morgen beeilen, damit ich es schaffe.. :s

Die ME3 Demo ist schon draußen ? *uck..


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Morgen perfekter Valentinstag  5/5


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen perfekter Valentinstag  5/5


5 gegen Willy oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen perfekter Valentinstag  5/5



Wieso musst du mich immer überbieten ? 

B2T: The Darkness 2 grade zu Ende gezockt, hätte länger sein können, aber trotzdem sehr genial.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die ME3 Demo ist schon draußen ? *uck..


Nein die kommt passend morgen xD


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso musst du mich immer überbieten ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein die kommt passend morgen xD


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Hehe 1200 Sms mit meiner besten Freundin geschrieben ,seitdem ich mein neues Handy habe. Keine Ahnung warum ich mich darüber freue aber 
5/5


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein die kommt passend morgen xD



um 19 uhr 

die armen frauen mass effect 3 beta und fussball da haben die keine chance auf romantischen valentinsabend


@ topic

http://mute.com/mute/we-come-in-peace-the-original-soundtrack-from-the-film-iron-sky


----------



## Deanne (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die armen frauen mass effect 3 beta und fussball da haben die keine chance auf romantischen valentinsabend



Ich persönlich werde mir heute zB. schön das CL-Achtelfinale auf Sky anschauen und das ist mir auch viel lieber als dieser ganze Romantik-Terror. Da war ich noch nie Fan von.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich werde mir heute zB. schön das CL-Achtelfinale auf Sky anschauen und das ist mir auch viel lieber als dieser ganze Romantik-Terror. Da war ich noch nie Fan von.



Wie komischer Weise 99% aller meiner FB Freunde auch


----------



## Legendary (14. Februar 2012)

Gut, dass ich Fußball aus dem tiefsten Innersten meiner Seele verabscheue. :>

Geh heut lecker mit meiner Freundin was essen und morgen nur Berufsschule bis 12:45 und danach den ganzen Tag herrlich frei 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Februar 2012)

Ergebnisse von meinen Klausuren bekommen und bestanden, obwohl ich nicht damit gerechnet habe, sehr nice.


Das hebt meine Laune direkt  5/5



...hoffentlich ist die letzte auch bestanden


----------



## Meriane (14. Februar 2012)

Diskrete Strukturen mit 1,7 bestanden, dabei dachte ich es lief nur so mittelmäßig 
hoffentlich werden die anderen auch so gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2012)

Schönen Abend gehabt und nu totmüde 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Ich freu mich über Project PXM 5/5

This is going to be legen- wait for it... dary


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2012)

Gleich gehts mit vier Hunden in den Schwarzwald Schlitten fahren. Bin mal gespannt, wer sich wieder verletzt. Vermutlich ich.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2012)

Mein neuer Rechner steht am Zweitwohnsitz und wartet auf Benutzung. 22 Zoll Monitore mit Wide Screen sind cool 5/5!


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2012)

Nach 2,5 Monaten habe ich es endlich geschafft, dass Skyrim läuft ...  

5/5

Edit: Habt ihr alle schon Semesterferien? Ich habe meine letzte Prüfung am 2.3. ...
3 von 6 Prüfungen habe ich bereits geschafft mit 2,7 und 1,7 und (noch nicht bekannt)


----------



## Ol@f (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte meine letzte am 9.2. Aber es beginnt bald fortgeschrittener Programmierkurs (wobei der nicht so wichtig ist) und dann noch paar andere Kleinigkeiten.

BTT:
Karneval 5/5
Viele alte Freunde treffen, die ich Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## Areos (15. Februar 2012)

ich freu mich auf meinen 10 tägigen New York Urlaub in Mai


----------



## Velynn (15. Februar 2012)

5/5 fröhliche Verkäufer. Ein nettes Lächeln ist ansteckend und an einem verschneiten Mittwoch Morgen genau das richtige für einen guten Start in den Tag.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9D749wZSlb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Garnicht mitgekriegt... zuviel Chaos und Weltuntergangsgebrabbel in der Welt...


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2012)

Das Wochenende wird großartig, ich bin momentan ziemlich gefragt. Shopping mit Freunden, Geburtstagsparty von einem Kumpel, Kaffee mit einem Kollegen aus Hamburg, Haus-Party bei einer guten Freundin... Wird großartig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Februar 2012)

Hooters hat in Karlsruhe dicht gemacht. Das Konzept der - Zitat - "Busen-Burger" ist wohl nicht aufgegangen. Könnte auch daran liegen, dass der McDoof besser schmeckt und billiger ist. Was die Ausschnitte der jungfräulichen Bedienungen angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass Hooters wohl nur deswegen in den USA so erfolgreich und in Deutschland so erfolglos ist, weil man in Deutschland im Sommer an jedem Baggersee mehr nackte Haut sieht als in den USA in einem Stripclub. 

Naja, alternativ können sie es ja mit "Titten-Fritten" oder "Pimmel-Pizza" versuchen.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Schalke - das Tor war zwar nicht schön aber selten (und wichtig)  3/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2012)

Das ich heute den besten schutz engel seid langen hatte.
Lang gezoggene kurve vereist und nen 180° dreher gebracht keine 
absicht und keiner auf gegen fahrbahn und hinter mir. 

1300/5


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2012)

Meine älteste Cousine grad aufgekreuzt, sich während ich gekocht hab mit den Kiddies beschäftigt und gleich hab ich mal ein bisschen meine Ruhe, weil sie mit den Kindern spielt 3/5
Heute Abend eingeladen worden zum "Public Viewing" von der Fernsehsitzung, freu mich total auf den Abend 10/5 x)


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Extrem geiles Wochenende steht vor der Tür 100/5


----------



## Manowar (17. Februar 2012)

Sepultura (live) in Ohrenschmerzen-Lautstärke 5/5
Cousin kommt gleich 5/5 (sehen uns nicht oft)
Mein Auto ist wiedermals fit  5/5
USA rückt näher 5/5
Um 2030 gehts mit meiner Tattoowierung los 5/5
Beschissene Laune mal für nen bissl weg 5/5

Tag zum Feiern 5/5 hrhr


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2012)

Der ME3 Multiplayer ist göttlich 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Der ME3 Multiplayer ist göttlich 5/5



Echt? Ich hab bisher nur verhalten Positives gehört: "Aufgesetzt, nicht durchdacht".


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. Februar 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ja, ich hab einen heidenspaß, klar sind jetzt nur 2 Maps und nur Cerberus als Gegner in der Demo aber trotzallem, ich hatte nur einmal ein Problem mit der Verbindung wo ich zwar rumlaufen aber sonst nichts machen konnte aber sonst, Matchmaking scheint super zu laufen und die "Missionen" machen mir auch recht Spaß, wenn man einmal kapiert hat worum es geht, kann's kaum erwarten mehr Maps und mehr Gegner zu haben. 

Ist einfach ein geiles Gefühl, wenn alle 4 in einem Raum beim Objective sind und die Gegner anstürmen, man ist hinter der Deckung und sucht sich den passenden Moment aus und dann BÄM steht da ein Atlas vor dem Fenster!

Also wenn man mit kompetenten Leuten im Team spielt ist es wirklich super, wenn man natürlich nur Flitzpiepen dabei hat ists wie in jedem Spiel echt scheiße...


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2012)

Urlaub bis einschließlich Mittwoch 5/5

Rosenmontagsball mit Perle und es krachen lassen 4/5

Geil mongolisch essen gehen am Mittwoch abend 7/5

Heute Fasching feiern 4/5


----------



## SaphirSternchen (17. Februar 2012)

*WoW Char endlich transen. Nurnoch warten , bis es endlich passiert ist ^.^5/5
*Haare endlich wieder färben. Fehlt leider noch der neue Schnitt 4/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Ich freu mich auf morgen, wenn dieser nervige Chisora von Klitschko die Hucke vollbekommt.


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Endlich Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

KSC - Cottbus 2:0


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Februar 2012)

Nach ner halben Ewigkeit endlich mal wieder ne gute LAN mit den fiesesten Nassbirnen 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Endlich ein passendes Karneval Kostüm gefunden


----------



## Highgrunt (17. Februar 2012)

Wochenende

Und ein Grossteil meiner Freunde darf morgen 6 stündige Physikklausur schreiben.
Ich weiss schon warum ich das Fach abgewählt habe.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2012)

Wochenende 5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2012)

Prinz Pi und Herr von Grau waren so großartig <3 5/5.


----------



## Saji (18. Februar 2012)

BF3 läuft super auf meinem Rechner, ich muss morgen nur bis 16 Uhr arbeiten, es gibt am Abend Gyros zu futtern und später am Abend auf RTL den Klitschko-Boxkampf. 5/5

Yay!


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> BF3 läuft super auf meinem Rechner, ich muss morgen nur bis 16 Uhr arbeiten, es gibt am Abend Gyros zu futtern und später am Abend auf RTL den Klitschko-Boxkampf. 5/5
> 
> Yay!



Hört sich nice an, ich werd mir heut abend zum Boxkampf wohl auch nen Döner gönnen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Februar 2012)

Grad die ZDF Mediathek App für die XBox gefunden 2/5

Edit: Und man braucht nichtmal Gold dafür ^^


----------



## sympathisant (21. Februar 2012)

Hab gestern die Harley vom Händler geholt und bin dabei noch ein wenig um Berlin geballert. Ein absolut geiles Teil. Hab immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht. Ich freu mich auf die ersten warmen Tage.

Hoffe das Bild aus FB lässt sich hier einbinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (21. Februar 2012)

heut Nacht son derbst geiler Rosenball    absolut-mega-hyper-techno-genial/all


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

4 Paracetamol und die Deutsch LK Klausur gerockt 5/5


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Das bißchen Sonne heute, toller Vorgeschmack auf den Frühling und den Sommer, wooohooo 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Frauen 5/5

Das meine Hündin so süß ist und überall rum pöbelt  3/5


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2012)

Bald Geburtstag, da werd ich endlich 18. Worauf ich mich am meisten Freue? Ich kann mir endlich das Schwert bestellen was ich immer haben wollte, ohne nen Kumpel zu bitten seinen Perso für mich bereitzustellen. 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

Ein sehr geiles Wochenende is coming... 100000/5


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> geil



indeed


----------



## Meriane (22. Februar 2012)

Analysis mit 1,7 bestanden, fuck yeah
dafür lief Programmierung heute nicht soo gut :/


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Grad in der Schule gewesen, Lehrer krank oder nicht da -> ab wieder nach Hause 5/5
Dafür zuhause Mathe pauken... aber auch ok


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Februar 2012)

FUCK YEAH!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VW7qO_wpfvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> FUCK YEAH!



DOOMSDAY! Nero+Borderlands 2 = Epic²³²³

Lange nicht mehr so nen geilen Trailer gesehen...


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Mädels, yay! 5/5


----------



## Terrascream (23. Februar 2012)

Morgen seh ich Example live in Köln 5/5 *_______________________*


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Ganz aktuell: Über meine blauen Teilzeit-Dreadlocks


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

2. Versuch...

MUARR! Bin neulich zum Projektleiter eines Projekts ernannt worden und heute musste mein direkter Vorgesetzter nen halben Tag für mich arbeiten. Tolle Sache, wenn man den Chef rumkommandieren darf  Unbezahlbar/5


----------



## Alux (23. Februar 2012)

Endlich ist das Flashmob Video on, wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t9V_ABLrAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer kümmert sich um die Gesundheit der Buffed User hier auf dem Board ? ^^


----------



## Alux (24. Februar 2012)

Nächste Woche kein Englisch und kein Chemie die GANZE Woche, außerdem entfällt Turnen und EDV, was heißt, dass ich die ganze Woche kein Nachmittagsunterricht hab --> jeden Tag nur bis 13 Uhr /5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2012)

Heute mein Gehalt bekommen... 10/5


----------



## zoizz (24. Februar 2012)

Heute Vormittag Migräne - fast gestorben. Eher nach Hause - Zimmer dunkel, alles aus und erstmal 2 Std geschlafen.
Es ist eine göttliche Erleichterung, wenn der Schmerz nachlässt 5/5


----------



## Alterac123 (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link bitte^^


----------



## Saji (24. Februar 2012)

Ich sage UR, ihr sagt LAUB! Ich sage UR, ihr sagt LAUB!

URLAUB! 5/5


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2012)

Heute shoppen mit meiner Freundin *__* 4/5


----------



## Terrascream (25. Februar 2012)

Das Example live einfach noch 100x besser war.<3


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2012)

Civilization V Erweiterung: Gods and Kings kommt im Frühling! 5/5

Wieder mit Religionen, 9 neuen Civs und ne Menge neuer Einheiten wie das Maschinengewehr oder der Spion <3


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2012)

3:0 nach 30 Minuten... Bwaaaaaahahahahahahahaha 

Edit: 5/5 natürlich!

Dass ich das Spiel fertig gucken kann, bevor ich zur Arbeit muss: gleich nochma 5/5


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Februar 2012)

5/5 

ME 3 <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2012)

Der Abend gestern 1000000/5
Tolle Demo heute hier in Hamburg... 10/5


----------



## Deanne (26. Februar 2012)

5/5: Neuer Beziehungsstatus. <3
3/5: Gleich Essen vom Thailänder.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

gl hf


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Dass ich mit meinen langen Haaren jetzt eine Frisur gefunden hab die mir gefällt, nämlich Typ "Tom Cruise" aus Last Samurai. 5/5

Fehlt nur noch etwas Bart, der gerade am wachsen ist. ^^


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Hatte eben grad ein lustiges Telefongespräch mit der Sekretärin eines Kunden, den ich eigentlich erreichen wollte:
Sie: "XXX, guten Tag"
Ich: "Guten Tag, hier ist YYY"
Sie: "Achja Herr YYY, sie haben doch noch nen Gutschein bei uns offen?"
Ich (völlig perplex): "Gutschein?"
Sie: "Ja eine kostenlose Massage!?!"
Ich: "Ähm...Massage? Eigentlich wollt ich mit Herrn ZZZ sprechen"

Darauf gabs Gelächter, die hat mich wohl mit irgendwem verwechselt. Aber ne kostenlose Massage hätt ich eigentlich auch gern gehabt 

2/5


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Dass ich grad jemandem helfen konnte, wie man die Benutzerkarte in der Unibibliothek kriegt =D (gut, ich hab ihn nur nach vor zur Info geschickt, aber wie der sich gefreut hat..!) Sowas macht mich glücklich. Manchmal. Dafür, dass ich müde bin, bin ich gut gelaunt o.O Für all das unzusammenhängende Zeug hier 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Meine neue Frisur steht mir doch verdammt gut C: 
5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2012)

Eben nach Hause gekommen und gleich wieder los zur Freundin, ich will einfach nur schlafen  2/5


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Nächsten Samstag: 5/5


----------



## Kickass3 (27. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch kommt Battlefield 3 für die PS3 an 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Februar 2012)

Kickass3 schrieb:


> Mittwoch kommt Battlefield 3 für die PS3 an 4/5



Ich werd meins nicht los...


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Ich freue mich so richtig über all das, was ich habe und bin und sein kann und wie gut es mir geht im Vergleich zu sovielen anderen Menschen. 5/5

Mögen wir auch in Zukunft schätzen, was wir alles haben


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich freue mich so richtig über all das, was ich habe und bin und sein kann und wie gut es mir geht im Vergleich zu sovielen anderen Menschen. 5/5
> 
> Mögen wir auch in Zukunft schätzen, was wir alles haben



Ui, bist du verliebt?


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Aiks...neulich neue Schuhe gekauft nachdem die alten fast auseinander gefallen sind. Heute zum ersten Mal angezogen. Als ich im Büro ankomme fühl ich so ein Stechen und nen Schmerz an der Ferse, denk mir aber nichts gross dabei. Trotzdem zieh ich den Schuh mal aus und stelle fest dass die komplette Ferse voll Blut ist O_O . Naja wenigstens ist der Schnitt nur sehr klein und mit nem Pflästerchen ist alles wieder ok, aber hatte doch kurz nen rechten Schreck...
Neue Schuhe, die die Füsse kaputt machen: 3/5


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2012)

> Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?





Davatar schrieb:


> [...]
> Neue Schuhe, die die Füsse kaputt machen: 3/5


 
Masochist?^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Öhm...das sollte eigentlich in den andern Thread ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ui, bist du verliebt?



Ne, ich hab nur mal wieder gesehen wie manche Leute bis zum Hals in der Scheiße stecken wegen den unterschiedlichsten Problemen und hatte einen Anflug von Gewissensbissen, weil man sich selbst zu oft dabei erwischt, unzufrieden zu sein, obwohl man mehr hat als viele andere.


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2012)

Die neue Tastatur und das neue Mousepad sind da.  5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2012)

Gleich zur Blutspende und dann ab auf die Waage ...Yeaahh, halbes Kilo weg *lach*
5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2012)

Über alles grad irgendwie ... 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Joa, im Gegensatz zu heut morgen gehts mir auch schon deutlich besser. 3/5

Aber langer Schultag nachher und Deutsch Klausur....


----------



## Tilbie (29. Februar 2012)

ET ausgefallen -> früher Schluss! 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. März 2012)

Dem Kerl im Haus gegenüber haben sie das Motorrad, mit dem er immer mit 100 Sachen durch unsere Straße rast, zerkratzt und die Reifen zerstochen. 4/5, weil sowas eigentlich mies ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2012)

ENTER SHIKARI WERDEN NE AUTOGRAMMSTUNDE IM SATURN HIER IN HAMBURG MACHEN BESTDAYINMYENTIRELIFE/5


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. März 2012)

Heute Abend neue Folge von The Walking Dead 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2012)

Lehrgang vorbei und wieder daheim!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2012)

Alle Steam-Achievements in Torchlight und "The Wonderful End Of The World". Ist zwar nix weltbewegendes, mich freut es aber umso mehr.


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so süß *g*


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> so süß *g*



O.O


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> O.O



?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ?



Der ist so knuffig, dass mir die Worte fehlten. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der ist so knuffig, dass mir die Worte fehlten. ^^



Mir auch :3
das der Hund von einer guten Freundin von mir ^.^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Konov (5. März 2012)

Abiturprüfungen bis Anfang Mai... nicht so toll...

Dafür Bafög verlängert bis Ende Juli, weil meine Schule beim Bafögamt anruft und sagt, die Schüler brauchen Geld bis Juli einschließlich. ^^ Geld kassieren obwohl man gar nicht mehr zur Schule geht. Danke Vater Staat!  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2012)

Thees Uhlmann, Casper, Kraftklub und Marteria gleichzeitig auf einer Bühne erlebt zu haben = unglaublich/5. 

Einer der geilsten Abenden meines Lebens, und dieser wurde auch noch auf DvD aufgezeichnet...


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2012)

1. Date durch, 2. und 3. folgen noch diese Woche, es läuft guuuuut     5/5


----------



## Terrascream (5. März 2012)

Mein Tattootermin wurde auf nächste Woche Freitag vorgezogen !
OMG 5/5 
Ich könnte die ganze Welt umarmen 

@Über mir
Du bist ja fast so ein Hengst wie der Baechlor x:


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. März 2012)

So belanglos es erscheint...

Ich trabe durch die Käse/Milch-Kühlreihen im Supermarkt, da quäkt neben mir ein Kind los: "Ihhhh, der Kääääse!"
Und was sagt Frau Mama: "So redet man nicht über Lebensmittel. Das ist eben Geschmackssache."

Ich fands cool. Hatte ganz viel von 'Leben und leben lassen'. Was kann man Kindern besseres beibringen im Alter von ca. 10 Jahren?!

Hochachtungsvoll/5


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. März 2012)

[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Mass Effect 3 - N7 Collector's Edition (inkl. DLC Code) Status: [/font][font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Versand heute[/font]
[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]10/5 [/font]


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2012)

Intel Extrem Masters <3
10/5


----------



## NoHeroIn (6. März 2012)

Freund hat keinen Gehirntumor sondern Migräne 3/5 (3/5 weil Migräne auch doof ist)


----------



## Davatar (7. März 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Neuer Beziehungsstatus. <3


^This, aber nicht mit Deanne ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2012)

Nach dem 2.Date? O_o


----------



## Davatar (7. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Nach dem 2.Date? O_o


2. Date ja, kennen tun wir uns aber schon ein Jahr länger


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2012)

Ah okay 
Na dann mal Glückwunsch


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. März 2012)

Mein neuer Fernseher ist da! 5/5


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Ich hab IT verstanden 4/5


----------



## Ol@f (7. März 2012)

Meine Beyerdynamic Dt 770 Pro hatten einen Wackelkontakt. Daraufhin eingeschickt und neue bekommen. 5/5


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2012)

Geiles Wetter und heute BS gehabt, abend mit Allods Online, Weißbier und TV verbringen 4/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. März 2012)

Gleich wieder aufn Weg zur Arbeit machen 2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. März 2012)

Gab keine Knoblauchbutter in meinem sonst gut sortierten Supermarkt. Soweit kein Grund zur Freude.
Butter gekauft, Knoblauch gekauft... LÄÄÄÄKKKKAAAA!

Morgen Dienstberatung mit den Kollegen ;-) 5/5


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

das ich bald in Urlaub in die Karibic fahre


----------



## Konov (8. März 2012)

opu-sponsor schrieb:


> das ich bald in Urlaub in die Karibic fahre



Karibik oder Caribic. ^^


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

Tanzwochenende, heute Salsa, morgen Lindy Hop Schnupperkurs und Samstag Blues Dance Schnupperkurs (was auch immer das sein soll ^^): 5/5


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2012)

Zapfenstreich mit Hintergrundmusik und halbleerer Gästetribüne 4/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. März 2012)

15 Punkte in der Physikklausur 5/5 <- weil sie doppelt zählt


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2012)

Deswegen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOKKaix_4LY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach was freu ich mich auf den Release! 5/5


----------



## Namosch1 (8. März 2012)

10 euro amzon gutschein bekommen weil die ME3 N7 edition für meinen bruder heute nicht da war yay 
bekommen hat er se trozdem sowie den vorbesteller code für die waffe


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2012)

Ab zu meiner Tattoowiererin 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

Sturmfrei von Samstag bis Sonntag Abend 5/5
Freundin kommt am Samstag 1000/5
Dass ich trotzdem noch krank bin, aber bis Montag gesund sein muss... 1/5
AUF MONTAG WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA/5 - der Tag, an dem mein größter Traum in Erfüllung geht *-*


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sturmfrei von Samstag bis Sonntag Abend 5/5
> Freundin kommt am Samstag 1000/5



i see what u did there :3


----------



## Konov (9. März 2012)

Geile MTB Tour gemacht, leider aus Zeitmangel nicht übermässig lang, aber wunderschön mit ganz viel Sonne und moderaten Temperaturen 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Tolles Kettler MTB für 340€ bekommen  5/5


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Tolles Kettler MTB für 340€ bekommen  5/5



Ok für 340 darf man natürlich technisch nicht viel erwarten. Ist es das Gebrauchte?
Trotzdem viel Spass damit schonmal vorab.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. März 2012)

Jo, das ist es. Scorpion SL. NP 1000€ 6 Jahre, 1a Zustand. Kann gerne noch paar Bilder machen nachher.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jo, das ist es. Scorpion SL. NP 1000&#8364; 6 Jahre, 1a Zustand. Kann gerne noch paar Bilder machen nachher.



Für deine Zwecke, Top würde ich sagen. 

Ich spiele ja mit dem Gedanken mir ein Alpencross bzw. All Mountain Bike zu holen, aber mehr wie 1500 Euro mag ich auch nicht ausgeben.
Warscheinlich fahre ich erstmal noch die ein oder andere Saison mit meinem Hardtail. Aber so ein Fully würde mich schon sehr reizen, da ich mein Hardtail des öfteren an seine Belastungsgrenzen treibe.

Dieses hier find ich richtig klasse, auch vom Design her:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Diskussion sollte eigentlich eher in den MTB fred - egal


----------



## Slayed (10. März 2012)

Endlich das Motorrad am Freitag angemeldet und abgeholt 5/5
Heute die erste Runde mit dem Teil gefahren, dass Teil zieht wie Hechtsuppe geht ab wie die lutzi und es is einfach nur genial 1000000/5


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2012)

Was haste denn fürn Moped?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. März 2012)

Obergeiles Spiel in Köln
Bärenstark gekämpft und verdient gegen 12 Mann gewonnen 5/5


----------



## Slayed (10. März 2012)

Ne Suzuki DRZ400SM 

Fertig mit der Weiterbildung 3/5


----------



## iShock (11. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KurtgaI-wY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das lied bei Osu! geschafft - zwar nicht 100% aber erste 5 sterne Map yay  5/5


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2012)

Geburtstag hab 5/5


----------



## Alux (11. März 2012)

Da wünsch ich dir alles Gute H2O 


Gestern ne echt geile Steirer Party 100/5


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Geburtstag hab 5/5



Happy Börsday!


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Geburtstag hab 5/5



Alles Gute zum Purzeltag :>

Ich werd in letzer Zeit irgendwie immer über 18 geschätzt. Das macht mich irgendwie glücklich älter geschätzt zu werden :>


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2012)

Ich wurde schon mit 15 über 18 geschätzt und neulich auch (mit 16) über 21


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Geburtstag hab 5/5



Alles Jute


----------



## Alux (11. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich werd in letzer Zeit irgendwie immer über 18 geschätzt. Das macht mich irgendwie glücklich älter geschätzt zu werden :>



Wir haben neulich mal im TS neben dem Raid Alter schätzen auf Grund der Stimme gespielt (natürlich nur bei denen von denen wir die Gesichert noch nie gesehen haben). Ich wurd 10 Jahre älter auf 27 geschätzt. Aber ich komm mir in letzter Zeit so auf verdammt alt vor, wenn ich an gewisse Dinge denken und dann kommts mir, halt das ist ja auch schon 5 Jahre her Oo.


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

Gleich ein super geiles Date haben :3
Erst gehen wir mit meinem Hund & dann kochen wir (ich) Meeresfrüchte an Drillingen und Lammfilet *-*
Ich freu mich 5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meeresfrüchte an Drillingen und Lammfilet *-*


Dann hoffe ich, dass auch alles wirklich frisch war, was im Laden war *fg*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gleich ein super geiles Date haben :3
> Erst gehen wir mit meinem Hund & dann kochen wir (ich) Meeresfrüchte an Drillingen und Lammfilet *-*
> Ich freu mich 5/5



+ die 3 Punkte heute Abend, was will man mehr ?  

Viel Spaß


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, dass auch alles wirklich frisch war, was im Laden war *fg*



Müsste es,Papa hat ziemlich viel Geld dafür gelassen D



& danke Shikari :b


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anders als Four Lions scheint Iron Sky bei uns ins Kino zu kommen  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

Super Date gehabt 100/5
3Punkte 100/5


----------



## floppydrive (12. März 2012)

PETA und ihre Tiertötung 5/5


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

Von 71 Studenten, die die Grundlagen der Programmierung Klausur geschrieben haben, sind 56 durchgefallen. Somit sind rund 80% der Studenten durchgefallen! Ich habe mehr Punkte als 38 (54%) der Teilnehmer und bin trotzdem durchgefallen Oo

Verdammt, falscher Thread!!!


----------



## Dominau (12. März 2012)

Tag ging bis jetzt recht schnell rum. Noch 1 1/2 Stunden arbeiten und dann wird mal wieder Skyrim gezockt


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Mathe einigermaßen verstanden 5/5
Deutsch LK 3+ ,unter den umständen wie die arbeit geschrieben wurde doch ganz gut 4/5


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2012)

Das ich mich jetzt offiziell Netzwerk-Service-Techniker schimpfen darf zusätzlich zum Informatikkaufmann. Abendkurs mit 300 Stunden, umfassende Kenntnisse in der Netzwerktechnik angeeignet und mit einer guten 2 abgeschlossen 7/5 :>


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das ich mich jetzt offiziell Netzwerk-Service-Techniker schimpfen darf zusätzlich zum Informatikkaufmann. Abendkurs mit 300 Stunden, umfassende Kenntnisse in der Netzwerktechnik angeeignet und mit einer guten 2 abgeschlossen 7/5 :>



Mein Beileid! Musste da nicht die nächsten 30 Jahre noch 100 andere Schulungen machen, damit du in der Informatik-Branche konkurrenzfähig bleibst?

Oh weh...


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Beileid! Musste da nicht die nächsten 30 Jahre noch 100 andere Schulungen machen, damit du in der Informatik-Branche konkurrenzfähig bleibst?
> 
> Oh weh...



Öhm...was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Tut mir leid, dass IT nicht nur Hobby sondern auch Berufung für mich ist. Und nein, ich muss keine 100 Kurse machen, nur wenn mir mein Arbeitgeber den kompletten Kurs bezahlt, der nicht gerade günstig nehm ich alles mit was ich kriegen kann um meine Chancen auf mehr Gehalt und Aufstiegschangen zu verbessern. Mir tut eher derjenige leid, der nach der Schule aufhört zu lernen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Soviel Liebe hier im Forum (:


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Öhm...was soll ich dazu noch sagen? Tut mir leid, dass IT nicht nur Hobby sondern auch Berufung für mich ist. Und nein, ich muss keine 100 Kurse machen, nur wenn mir mein Arbeitgeber den kompletten Kurs bezahlt, der nicht gerade günstig nehm ich alles mit was ich kriegen kann um meine Chancen auf mehr Gehalt und Aufstiegschangen zu verbessern. Mir tut eher derjenige leid, der nach der Schule aufhört zu lernen.



Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint... eher fragend, weil die IT Branche ja bekanntermaßen recht schnelllebig ist und ich schon öfter davon gehört habe, dass manche Leute da ständig Weiterbildungen machen müssen.


----------



## Legendary (12. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht böse gemeint... eher fragend, weil die IT Branche ja bekanntermaßen recht schnelllebig ist und ich schon öfter davon gehört habe, dass manche Leute da ständig Weiterbildungen machen müssen.



Achso...mhm hatte ich gerade so aufgefasst weil ich ehrlich gesagt stolz wie Schmidts Katze bin im Moment, gerade bei dieser Länge (3/4 Jahr lang) und dem Umfang. Natürlich muss man sich in der IT ständig weiterbilden, man muss aktuell bleiben, News lesen aber genau das macht mir Spaß. Ich kann immer wieder was neues lernen, etwas aufregendes, ich finds schon fast geil wenn ich wieder etwas rumprobiere oder irgendwelche Tutorials durchstöbere. Gott sei Dank zwingt mich mein AG nicht zu Kursen, ich habe auch den kommenden Kurs abgesagt, da ich erst im Herbst weitermachen möchte. Der Vorteil ist halt auch, dass ich diese Zertifikate und Zeugnisse mein ganzes Leben lang habe und sich diese bei den zukünftigen Bewerbungen sicher gut machen werden, gerade in der IT Branche gilt: "Viel hilft viel"


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Solang du Spass bei der Sache hast, ist sowieso alles tutti.


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

So wies aussieht mach ich ab nächster Woche wohl wiedermal nen Tanzkurs: 5/5
Langsam gehn mir die zu lernenden Tänze aus ^^


----------



## Alux (13. März 2012)

Demnächst macht endlich ein Subway bei uns auf /5

Fehlt nur noch Starbucks^^


----------



## Reflox (13. März 2012)

Es ist nicht freuen oder so, aber ich musste grinsen.
Mein bestes Video hat 1 Aufruf aus Grönland. GRÖNLAND!  1/5


----------



## Y S L (13. März 2012)

Der Fc Bayern dreht auf  yippie  1000/5


----------



## Olliruh (14. März 2012)

Ich hab so einen verdammt süßen Hund 10/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. März 2012)

Ich hab ne Müllermilch (Vanille)! Ich hatte schon ewig keine Müllermilch mehr! 10/5


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

diablo3 release datum !!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## Ol@f (15. März 2012)

gutes Wetter 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

Disturbed hören & das schöne Wetter genießen 5/5


----------



## Konov (15. März 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> gutes Wetter 4/5



100/5 ^^ dem schließe ich mich an.

Frühling


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. März 2012)

d3 release datum!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

Sonne 5/5, nur leider noch etwas kühl.. :/


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

Schalke <3


----------



## Edou (15. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schalke <3



Unsre Jungens! UND KLAAS JAN FUCKIN' HUNTELAAR! <3


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

OHOHO INTERNATIONAL SCHALKE INTERNATIONAL 
DIE EUROFIGHTER SIND WIEDER DA <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2012)

Zodiac schauen 5/5, ein genialer Film


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. März 2012)

Englisch LK Abitur Hinter mir 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. März 2012)

Alle Klausuren hinter mir & das gleich gebürend feiern 5/5
Dortmund Südbahnhof here we go, ein bisschen HIPSTER sein <3


----------



## Jordin (16. März 2012)

Wieder zu Hause zu sein &#8734; /5


Gleich nach Bremen zu fahren um mein neues Auto abzuholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2012)

Ne schöne große Tüte Macadamianüsse


----------



## schneemaus (16. März 2012)

Morgen auf Bout 1000/5
Nächsten Samstag Probearbeitstag bei nem Sandienst, wird vielleicht mein neuer Nebenjob - 1500/5
Das Wetter grade - 100/5, das ist absolut mein perfektes Wetter *_*


----------



## Slayed (16. März 2012)

Wetter gut genutzt zu haben um Sprit mim Motorrad zu verblasen 1000/5
Mich wieder en bissel mehr in der weiteren umgebung auszukennen 4/5


----------



## Dropz (16. März 2012)

Jelly Belly Jelly Beans :3 5/5


----------



## Konov (16. März 2012)

ALLE KLAUSUREN HINTER MIR 5/5

Jetzt nur noch Abi und dann hallo Uni


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Bei dem geilen Wetter macht sogar das in der Bude sitzen und lernen Spass  5/5

Bin ich so wetterfühlig geworden?! 
Ich hoffe in den Osterferien wird das Wetter gut, damit meine Abi Vorbereitungen in die Gänge kommen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei dem geilen Wetter macht sogar das in der Bude sitzen und lernen Spass  5/5
> 
> Bin ich so wetterfühlig geworden?!
> Ich hoffe in den Osterferien wird das Wetter gut, damit meine Abi Vorbereitungen in die Gänge kommen.


Abivorbereitungen fürs mdl. Abi oder wofür?^^
Zumindest hier hat es gestern begonnen (Hessen) :>
Montag fangen dann für mich die Abiklausuren an 5/5 (Ja, freu mich echt drauf, weil ich gut vorbereitet bin und es dann hinter mir habe^^)


----------



## tear_jerker (17. März 2012)

Heute Abend Culcha Candela Konzert in Karlsruhe 5/5


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. März 2012)

Pumpen bei zur abwechlung mal gutem Wetter 5/5
Bei gutem Wetter laufen gehen 7/5


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Abivorbereitungen fürs mdl. Abi oder wofür?^^
> Zumindest hier hat es gestern begonnen (Hessen) :>
> Montag fangen dann für mich die Abiklausuren an 5/5 (Ja, freu mich echt drauf, weil ich gut vorbereitet bin und es dann hinter mir habe^^)



Ne fürs schriftliche, wobei mündlich dann auch, aber damit kann ich noch warten.
Viel Erfolg schonmal!


----------



## Manaori (17. März 2012)

Neues Epicaalbum 5/5 GEIL!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. März 2012)

Mein altes SNES rausgekramt und gerade eine Stunde Super Mario gespielt. 20/5


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2012)

Hab mal ein DotA-Spiel von heute Morgen hochgeladen. Invoker-Zeit 

Public Spiel gegen 4 Leute im TS, die teilweise auch wirklich ordentlich spielen. Normalerweise kennt man es ja so, das nach recht kurzer Zeit das gegnerische Team abhaut, einfach weil diese Jungs durch Absprachen viel besser sind und das Spiel fast schon unfair ist.

Nur irgendwie ist da was schiefgelaufen ... Einer der 4 musste/wollte in unser Team, um das 5 gegen 3 auszugleichen und irgendwie haben wir das Spiel dann gedreht. Unter anderem habe ich jedoch aus Versehen dann noch einen Mitspieler geopfert.

Hoffe, es ist sehenswert.

http://www.fileuploadx.de/406880

Ansehbar wie immer nur mit installiertem Warcraft 3.


----------



## Alux (18. März 2012)

wir waren heute zum Brunch eingeladen und es war einfach nur LECKER!!  10/5


----------



## Slayed (18. März 2012)

Nen schicken Auspuff fürs Motorrad bestellt 10/5


----------



## Jordin (19. März 2012)

Schönes Wetter 3/5
Zufalls-Exp-Dungeon@RIFT von 7x auf 9x erhöht wtfgeilowashabichverpasstYAY/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2012)

Mein Bruder hat mir und ein paar Freunden Dota 2 Keys besorgt 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

jordin wie spielt sich den rift ? habe ja mit rift vor einem jahr aufgehört ^^



> Die Kritik um das Ende von Mass Effect 3
> nimmt neue Ausmaße an. Einer der verärgerten Fans schaltete die
> Handelskommision der USA (Federal Trade Commission) ein, um BioWare doch
> noch umzustimmen und für ein neues Ende zu sorgen.



wie geil ^^


----------



## Jordin (19. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jordin wie spielt sich den rift ? habe ja mit rift vor einem jahr aufgehört ^^


 
Mit Tastatur und Mouse  

 Ansonsten kommt es wie immer auf den Gaming-Typ an. Ich hatte keine Lust zu Raiden, aber dafür auf Daily-Dungeons und Erfolge machen. Ich wollte die Welt bis ins kleinste Detail kennenlernen und jeden Archetyp mal gespielt haben. Dass hat alles wunderbar geklappt und Spaß gemacht. 
Die unterschiedlichen Events sind auch toll; und Pets und Mounts wohin das Auge blickt  Meinereiner freut sich^^

 Gutes Equip ist auch ohne zu Raiden schnell gefarmt und Kostüme sorgen für optische Abwechslung. 

 Risse und Zonenereignisse sind immer toll. Es spielen genug Leute, sodass man schnell und einfach durch Aufgaben kommt. 
Die Wartezeiten für die Dungeons sind als DD'ler auszuhalten (max. 30 Min.). 

 Ich habe nix zu meckern, nur dass ich jetzt auch irgendwie durch bin. Da ich immer noch keine große Lust habe zu Raiden und alle Pets/Mounts/Erfolge/Kostüme erreicht habe, ist mir selbstverständlich langweilig.

 Aber dann spiele ich halt was anders


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2012)

They have always wanted minor glyphs to be ‘fun’ glyphs. We will be seeing a lot of new minor glyphs that do fun things such as a minor glyph that makes the Mage “Teleport: Dalaran” send you to the Dalaran crater instead of Dalaran in Northrend. 4/5



No new race models yet, *but they're working on it*. At best, dwarves might have been ready for the MoP release. 8/5


----------



## iShock (19. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> They have always wanted minor glyphs to be 'fun' glyphs. We will be seeing a lot of new minor glyphs that do fun things such as a minor glyph that makes the Mage "Teleport: Dalaran" send you to the Dalaran crater instead of Dalaran in Northrend. 4/5



wow die glyphe wird sicher jeder nutzen /facepalm 


pappsatt vom Mittag und jetzt schön ne runde daddeln  4/5


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2012)

Old 9gag is back WUhu  5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> wow die glyphe wird sicher jeder nutzen /facepalm


Näher an den Pestländern etc.?
Ich benutz sie auf Jeden fall!
Kann mich ja zum Argentumturnierplatz porten, das reicht mir.


----------



## iShock (19. März 2012)

mal davon abgesehen das mir der "Fun" den diese Glyphe bringen soll nicht so recht erschließt ist auch der nutzen relativ sinnbefreit -

 Dalaran = Mitte von Nordend guter Ausgangspunkt um Nordend zu bereisen

 Pestländer = Low Levelgebiet das nichmal nen alten Raid noch in der nähe bietet

und das Argentumturnier wird von einem Großteil der Spieler nicht mal mehr beachtet schätz ich^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2012)

Frauen 4/5


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2012)

Freut mich einfach 
5/5

[url="http://www.taz.de/Reaktionen-in-Uganda-auf-Kony-2012/%2189912/"]TAz Bericht zu Kony 2012[/url]


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Freut mich einfach
> 5/5
> 
> Taz Bericht zu Kony 2012



Äh nein das ist ein Comic Bild aus dem Bilder thread bei mir.


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Äh nein das ist ein Comic Bild aus dem Bilder thread bei mir.



Guck nochmal hin


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

tony das ist wirklich nur der wow comic ^^


----------



## Slayed (20. März 2012)

Theoretischen Teil von Abschlussprüfung Teil I hinter mir 7/5 (Praktisch kommt ja noch xP)
Sportauspuff für's Motorrad ist da ging Supi fix, und dass auch noch wenn man um 11uhr Morgens heim kommt und deshalb gleich alles anbauen und testen kann 100000/5


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tony das ist wirklich nur der wow comic ^^



Ihr dürft auch nicht auf den Quote klicken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2012)

Tolles Wochenende inc: 

Freitag Hausparty beim Kumpel 5/5
Samstag mit Freundin und ihrem kleinen Bruder schwimmen gehen... 10/5
Sonntag (sollte das Wetter passen) grillen bei meinem Onkel... 5/5

= ein tolles WE


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2012)

super tag am see gehabt mit kugelweise Eis 100/5


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2012)

Nächstes WE wird Snowboard-WE: Schnee/5


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2012)

wie herrlich albern manche feministen blogs sind, was da steht ist pures gold. zu schade das die meisten den kram ernst meinen :/ 4/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. März 2012)

Die Fäden sind raus!!

Die Schwester gab extra ne Warnung: "Ist nicht so, dass ich Ihnen was Böses will, aber das wird jetzt kurz wehtun" ... es gab ein nicht weiter definierbares Geräusch/Gefühl, dann sah ich sie Pinzette und Faden auf den Tisch legen.
"Das wars."
"Das wars? Und wann tuts weh? Kommt das noch?"
"Öhm, naja Menschen haben ja unterschiedliches Schmerzempfinden. Ich hätte längst aufgeschrien."
"Hmm"
Beim anschließenden Gespräch mit der Ärztin hab ich gesagt, dass ich ganz schön Bammel davor gehabt hätte, es aber überhaupt nicht weh getan hat. Die Ärztin sagte stolz "Naja, das ist unsere Schwester fürs Fädenziehen." und dann gabs anerkennendes Schulterklopfen für die Fädenzieherin.

Das recht gute Ende eines bösen Fahrradsturzes 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Die Fäden sind raus!!
> 
> [...]



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Doch noch nen tollen Tag an der Alster gehabt ... 10/5


----------



## win3ermute (21. März 2012)

Tomorrow... cats will die!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7N1w9Xw0j0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2012)

Öhm ist das einfach ein Remake von Wing Commander 3? Sieht ja schwer nach Kampf gegen die Kilrathi aus. Seltsamerweise fand ich den dritten Teil nur mässig im Vergleich zum vierten Teil. Aber liegt vielleicht dran, dass ich auf politische Intrigen steh ^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm ist das einfach ein Remake von Wing Commander 3? Sieht ja schwer nach Kampf gegen die Kilrathi aus. Seltsamerweise fand ich den dritten Teil nur mässig im Vergleich zum vierten Teil. Aber liegt vielleicht dran, dass ich auf politische Intrigen steh ^^



Ich mochte den 4. nicht besonders, zumal dort die Schwierigkeitsgrade versaut waren - und gegen den Krieg gegen die Kilrathis fand ich das laff, auch wenn einiges in der Story um Teil 3 mir ebenfalls nicht gefiel (Hobbes z. B.). 

Und das ist kein Remake. WCS fängt kurz vor dem 3. Teil an (eventuell bekommt man sogar den Untergang der "Concordia" mit) und endet mit dem 3. Teil. Spielt halt parallel und greift jene Handlungsstränge auf, die man in WC3 nur am Rande mitbekam. 

Benutzt wurde eine modifizierte "Freespace 2"-Engine; die Leutchen haben 10 Jahre daran herumgewerkelt und lehnen trotzdem sogar Spenden ab. Noch 6 1/2 Stunden bis zum Download...

Seite mit Countdown: Klick mich heftig... ganz heftig... oh ja...


----------



## skyline930 (22. März 2012)

MatheLK Abiprüfung rum, yay 5/5
Scheint sogar halbwegs gut .. Trotzdem noch Deutsch und Physik to go.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> MatheLK Abiprüfung rum, yay 5/5



5/5 !


----------



## Konov (22. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> MatheLK Abiprüfung rum, yay 5/5
> Scheint sogar halbwegs gut .. Trotzdem noch Deutsch und Physik to go.



Glückwunsch, bei mir dauerts noch dicke 3 Wochen bis ich zur ersten Prüfung kann.


----------



## Reflox (22. März 2012)

Die erste Szene unseres Lego Stop-Motionfilm ist recht gut geworden. 1/5


----------



## Konov (22. März 2012)

Dass ich mir zum Abi als Selbst-Schenkung ein All Mountain Fully ordern werde. 10 Milliarden/5 

Mir geht jetzt schon einer ab wenn ich nur an das Bike denke.


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2012)

Ich spüre meine Beine wieder.... 5/5


----------



## Konov (22. März 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich spüre meine Beine wieder.... 5/5



Es freut dich und es regt dich auf? Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Ol@f (22. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> MatheLK Abiprüfung rum, yay 5/5
> Scheint sogar halbwegs gut .. Trotzdem noch Deutsch und Physik to go.


Weißt du zufällig wann die Klausuren hochgeladen werden? Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie sich das Niveau entwickelt. Ich hörte in den vergangenen Jahren häufig, dass sich die Länder weitesgehend nach unten anpassen, um (vorhandene) Unterschiede auszugleichen.


gutes Wetter am Wochenende 4/5
Lernen -1/5


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Es freut dich und es regt dich auf? Wie kann das sein?



Ich freue mich, weil ich nach dem 25km Leistungsmarsch mit 10kg Gepäck endlich wieder Leben in den Beinen und Füßen verspüre.
Und ich rege mich drüber auf, weil das bedeutet, dass ich jetzt auch die unmenschlichen Schmerzen wahrnehme. Zum Glück ist morgen Freitag.


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2012)

Morgen Eskimo Callboy live - me gusta 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Ich habe mal wieder den Grund gefunden, warum ich noch meinen Hexer bei World of Warcraft spiele: Ich kann andere Leute anzünden


----------



## Tilbie (23. März 2012)

Ferien 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (23. März 2012)

garnicht mitbekommen das seit dem 14.3. wieder neue southpark folgen kommen und ich daher 2 neue habe zum gucken 5/5


----------



## Dolgrim (23. März 2012)

Heute Auftritt mit meiner Band 5/5 
Nervosität nervt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2012)

Affengeiles Wetter... 10/5
Nachher zum Frisör... 0/5
Danach einkaufen und ab zum Kumpel...10/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. März 2012)

Hab vielleicht bald ne neue Gilde! Wuhuu/5!


----------



## painschkes (23. März 2012)

_Morgen Abend (bei bestimmt wieder saugeilem Wetter) ein wenig Angeln gehen 5/5 :-)_


----------



## win3ermute (23. März 2012)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Heute Auftritt mit meiner Band 5/5
> Nervosität nervt



Link zum Demo? Ansonsten hab' ganz viel Spaß dabei - die Aufregerei gehört dazu !


----------



## Dolgrim (23. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Link zum Demo? Ansonsten hab' ganz viel Spaß dabei - die Aufregerei gehört dazu !



Danke! Spaß werden wir sicherlich haben. Meine Aufregung hällt sich gerade in Grenzen, Döner hat geholfen 
Demo gibt es noch nicht, wird aber ein Live Mitschnitt gemacht. Ich kann ja was posten, sobald wir was vernünftiges haben


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Heute Auftritt mit meiner Band 5/5


Wir wurden vom Kneipenchef mal von der Bühne geholt. Er gab uns 50 DM und bat darum, aufzuhören. Naja, wir hatten nen schlechten Tag, das falsche Publikum (irgendwelche Biker. Die mochten kein Indie/Punk) und keine Monitorlautsprecher.  

Dafür haben wir ein paar Wochen später die Abi-Abschluss-Party gerockt


----------



## skyline930 (23. März 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig wann die Klausuren hochgeladen werden? Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie sich das Niveau entwickelt. Ich hörte in den vergangenen Jahren häufig, dass sich die Länder weitesgehend nach unten anpassen, um (vorhandene) Unterschiede auszugleichen.



Afaik, haben die Klausuren 1 Jahr Sperre (zumindest bei meiner Schule), das man nicht klagen kann 
Du kannst ja mal hier gucken: Klick. Bayern und Hessen gibts da einige. Ich persönlich find das das Niveau im Schnitt gleichgeblieben ist. Ich kam beim üben mit manchen Aufgaben gar nicht zurecht, andere in 30 Minuten einfach nur runtergeschrieben. Auch ein Vorschlag von meiner Prüfung war lächerlich.. Stochastik: Durchgehend Binomialverteilung, und eine Aufgabe zwei Mittelwerte zu Verlust/Gewinn bilden und Differenz bilden, beurteilen ob fair/nicht fair. Hab gedacht ich lieg mies in der Zeit weil ich lange für Analysis und Lin. Algebra gebraucht hab, dann angefangen Stochastik zu rechnen und erstmal fast lachen müssen, weil ich den auch in ca. 30 Minuten ordentlichst runtergeschrieben hab.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2012)

Heute das letzte Abi geschrieben (Bio) und es lief ganz ordentlich  &#8734;/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Glückwunsch EspCap  

Der Lacher des Tages bei mir:

Ich habe noch einige Nachwirkungen vom Fahrradsturz, z.B. knackender, schmerzender Kiefer beim Kauen.
Ich ess grad eine Banane, als es laut und vernehmlich *KNACK* macht und schmerzt. Reflexartig gebe ich ein "Uaahhh" von mir, denke 'Weichei' und sag laut "Mimimi".
Darauf meine 57-jährige Kollegin, die im Büro stand: "Kiefer, *LoL*".

Haben uns angeschaut und wie blöde gelacht  
Den Jargon hätte ich nun wirklich nicht bei ihr erwartet.


----------



## Konov (23. März 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Heute das letzte Abi geschrieben (Bio) und es lief ganz ordentlich  &#8734;/5



Glückwunsch, wir schreiben erst in 3-4 Wochen die erste Klausur.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Hocke seit knapp drei Stunden vor der PC-Kiste und habe noch keinen Moment WoW-Gesüchtelt. Buffed-Forum kann unterhaltsam sein  4/5


----------



## tonygt (23. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hocke seit knapp drei Stunden vor der PC-Kiste und habe noch keinen Moment WoW-Gesüchtelt. Buffed-Forum kann unterhaltsam sein 4/5



Hocke seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren vorm Pc und hab noch keinen Moment WoW-Gesüchtelt5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hocke seit knapp 1 1/2 Jahren vorm Pc und hab noch keinen Moment WoW-Gesüchtelt5/5


Nun gut ;-) Bin seit vier Jahren mit zahlreichen Unterbrechungen an dem Spiel.

Aber es hätte auch Solitär, TV-Serien, Koch-Sucht (?) oder sonstewas sein können. Ich war erstaunt, wieviel das Forum an einem Freitagabend hergibt. All die tränendurchtränkten Beiträge...
Und ich bin in Schwatzlaune. Zuviel Stubengehocke die letzten Wochen. Tod eines Familienmitgliedes -> keine Lust auf irgendwas -> Beerdigung -> vorher und auch nachher keine Lust auf irgendwas -> kaum mental gefasst, ein fieser Fahrradunfall -> mein Anblick verdarb mir die Lust auf irgendwas -> Fäden raus --> jihaaa, Wochenende irgendwas unternehmen -> Fail, Frau Doktor sagt, der Blutschwamm am Oberschenkel muss aufgeschnitten werden.

Nun sitz ich hier, Bein irgendwie hochgelegt, mit akutem Schwafeldefizit (können Arbeitskollegen nicht kompensieren). Ich könnte wohl stundenlang dummes Zeug schreiben....


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Grad eine SMS bekommen. Eine Freundin hat heute ihr erstes Auto bekommen :-)

Ich freu mich für sie 5/5


----------



## Ogil (23. März 2012)

Ich hol morgen frueh mein "neues" Auto ab! Und so lange die Autos juenger sind als ich darf man keinen von uns Oldtimer nennen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich hol morgen frueh mein "neues" Auto ab!


Dann für dich ein Zitat aus meiner Antwort-SMS: "Dicken Knuddel zum neuen Auto!"


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. März 2012)

Das meine menschlichkeit wieder zum anschein kommt 1000/5 
das wetter nur auto noch nicht ganz fertig 2 teile noch 2/5
das es länger hell bleibt 12/5


----------



## Xidish (24. März 2012)

daß ich gerade Folgendes gefunden habe ...

-> Urteil: Guthaben auf Prepaidkarten darf nicht verfallen (auf Geizkragen dot de)

Dann kann ich ja gleich nen Forderungsbrief auf Gutschreiben meines gezahlten Geldes erstellen. 
Letztes Jahr wurde mir der Handy-Vertrag gekündigt, da ich länger nicht mehr aufgeladen hatte.
Dabei war noch etwas Guthaben vorhanden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass er gekündigt wurde?

Meine o2-Prepaid-Karte kann ich zwar noch in ein Handy stecken und angerufen werden aber selber anrufen kann ich nicht mehr, obwohl da Guthaben drauf ist. Für abgehende Anrufe wird sie wieder aktiviert, wenn man Guthaben auflädt. Das ist die neue Masche


----------



## Xidish (24. März 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass er gekündigt wurde?


Ja, er wurde, meine ich, schriftlich Ende letzten Jahres gekündigt, seitens der Telekom.
Die Nummer ist auch nicht mehr vergeben/erreichbar.
Muss mal eben nach dem Schreiben suchen ... mom ...

edit: Hmm, finde den Brief gerade nicht.


----------



## Tilbie (25. März 2012)

Wieder zu hause! 4/5


----------



## Jordin (26. März 2012)

7,4 % der Piraten im Saarland
FUCK YA 

weiter lesen: http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/landtagswahlen/15041754-saar-triumph-fuer-piraten-fdp-kandidat-warnt-cdu-vor-verrat.html#.A1000145


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

fehlen ja noch paar bundesländer ^^

wird mal zeit für frischen wind im bundestag - die alten parteien sind ja zu eingefahren ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fehlen ja noch paar bundesländer ^^
> 
> wird mal zeit für frischen wind im bundestag - die alten parteien sind ja zu eingefahren ^^



ich finds auch super, endlich merken mal die großen "Volksparteien" dass sie sich vom Bürger entfernt haben.

Bin mal gespannt, was in den nächsten, sagen wir mal 10 Jahren aus den Piraten wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. März 2012)

Schriftliches Abi zuende 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

'Oh, the places you'll go' wiedergefunden <3 
5/5


----------



## Davatar (27. März 2012)

Bin grad wiedermal dran, ne Partynacht mit den Leuten vom Büro zu organisieren: 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

MC Donalds Monopoly hat wieder angefangen 3/5
Schoko Eis für lau inc :3


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

vertrag kein mcd mehr 

der monopoly burger und die geringelten pommes waren immer LEGEND--------------ÄR

dürfte inzwischen das 8te monopoly sein ^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

mindestens das 8te 

Ich find die Aktion vorallem im Sommer ,wo man eh viel auf Achse ist & unterwegs was isst, genial


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Auf Ostern 10/5. Das ganze Wochenende (sollte das Wetter einigermaßen passen) an der Ostsee alles andere vergessen...


----------



## iShock (27. März 2012)

Heute endlich ne Rückmeldung zu meinen Bewerbungen bekommen - schaut bei beiden ziemlich gut aus - da bin ich wohl das blöde Arbeitsamt bald los yay!

100/5


und natürlich eine eventuelle PC Version von Dark Souls 

http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/2012-03-21-dark-souls-hinweise-auf-pc-version


----------



## Aun (28. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Heute endlich ne Rückmeldung zu meinen Bewerbungen bekommen - schaut bei beiden ziemlich gut aus - da bin ich wohl das blöde Arbeitsamt bald los yay!
> 
> 100/5



gratuliere! ein schöneres gefühl gibts eigtl nur beim kopulieren^^

ich freu mich, dass ich eine "alte" freundin nach 7 jahren mal wieder sehe. gefunden durch zufall per fb, obwohl sie so nen schrott immer gemieden hat


----------



## Dominau (29. März 2012)

Seit 2 Wochen Rauchfrei 5/5


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

2012: mein persönliches Jahr des Umbruchs: 2012/5


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Dass ich trotz schlechtem und trostlosem Wetters mit dem Lernen gut vorankomme und es mir nicht so schwer fällt.
Außerdem gute Laune auch wenns mal keine Sonne gibt. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2012)

Morgen kommt meine beste Freundin über's Wochenende her 100/5 x)


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

Theorie bestanden FUCK to the YEAH ! 100/5

jetzt ferien !!


----------



## tear_jerker (29. März 2012)

endlich die politikhausarbeit fertig geschrieben zu haben 4/5


----------



## tonygt (29. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> endlich die politikhausarbeit fertig geschrieben zu haben 4/5



Nur noch 4 Seiten für meine Hausarbeit 2/5 
Nur noch bis Morgen Zeit


----------



## tear_jerker (29. März 2012)

mein abgabetermin ist auch morgen, semesterende halt. mindestens 8 seiten (sonst 10, aber der prof ist kulant^^) genau so viel hab ich auch geschrieben.....in den letzten 7 tagen^^
das schreiben ansich geht ja schnell, aber für jeden futzel nee quelle angeben nervt. ich hätte journalist werden sollen, dann kann ich frei schnautze schreiben ohne solch extremen wert auf wissenschaftliche genauigkeit zu legen ^^


----------



## skyline930 (29. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mein abgabetermin ist auch morgen, semesterende halt. mindestens 8 seiten (sonst 10, aber der prof ist kulant^^) genau so viel hab ich auch geschrieben.....in den letzten 7 tagen^^
> das schreiben ansich geht ja schnell, aber für jeden futzel nee quelle angeben nervt. ich hätte journalist werden sollen, dann kann ich frei schnautze schreiben ohne solch extremen wert auf wissenschaftliche genauigkeit zu legen ^^



Pff, du bist ja lahm.. Schriftliche Ausarbeitung meiner besonderen Lernleistung, 19 Seiten in 3 Tagen aus dem nichts gestampft. Ich muss aber ehrlicherweise zugeben das ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich das hinbekommen hab. 

heute die letzte schriftliche Abi-Prüfung rum UNENDLICH UNBESCHREIBLICH NICHT IN WORTE ZU FASSEN/5


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

Morgen Abend Huss & Hodn in Minden 5/5! Bäm!


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Endlich mal ein Grund zu haben sich zu betrinken. 

5/5


----------



## Alux (29. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Grund zu haben sich zu betrinken.
> 
> 5/5



guter Grund oder schlechter Grund?


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

ein guter Grund mit schlechtem Hintergrund..nehm ich mal an


----------



## Potpotom (29. März 2012)

Ziemlich mieser Hintergrund, genau.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Pff, du bist ja lahm.. Schriftliche Ausarbeitung meiner besonderen Lernleistung, 19 Seiten in 3 Tagen aus dem nichts gestampft. Ich muss aber ehrlicherweise zugeben das ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich das hinbekommen hab.
> 
> heute die letzte schriftliche Abi-Prüfung rum UNENDLICH UNBESCHREIBLICH NICHT IN WORTE ZU FASSEN/5



Pfff...


Schreib erstmal eine 15 Seitige Hausarbeit aus einem Doppelseitig benutzten (durcheinander, kreuz und quer, groß und klein) DIN A4 Blatt 4 Stunden vor Abgabezeit... und hab dann noch ne Stunde Zeit noch Duschen zu gehen... dann reden wir weiter junger Padawan


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2012)

Am Sonntag entweder in den Holidaypark oder in den Opelzoo, ich freu mir 5/5 ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

FERIEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 111/5


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> FERIEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 111/5



Ich hasse euch so sehr dafür..
Das gleicht das Geld tatsächlich nicht aus.. ich will auch wieder alle 2 Tage die Füße hochlegen dürfen


----------



## iShock (30. März 2012)

So Bewerbungstress vorbei  5/5 

Heute Interview gehabt und am Montag fang ich beim Apotheker als Aushilfskraft an ^-^


nur leider wars das jetzt mit dem ausschlafen x(


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> So Bewerbungstress vorbei  5/5
> 
> Heute Interview gehabt und am Montag fang ich beim Apotheker als Aushilfskraft an ^-^
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Raffzahl (30. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> FERIEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 111/5



Ich nun endlich auch. 5/5


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hasse euch so sehr dafür..
> Das gleicht das Geld tatsächlich nicht aus.. ich will auch wieder alle 2 Tage die Füße hochlegen dürfen



^this


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. März 2012)

endlich wieder 2 wochen keine scheiss busse und staus 15/5
und auto wieder heile 400/5


----------



## skyline930 (30. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Schreib erstmal eine 15 Seitige Hausarbeit aus einem Doppelseitig benutzten (durcheinander, kreuz und quer, groß und klein) DIN A4 Blatt 4 Stunden vor Abgabezeit... und hab dann noch ne Stunde Zeit noch Duschen zu gehen... dann reden wir weiter junger Padawan



Teach me master!


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2012)

Das ich alle Kabelleisten montiert habe und der Flur jetzt fertig für die Garderobe ist, die in zwei Wochen geliefert wird. 

Gegen mich sieht Bob der Baumeister aus wie eine Spielfigur auf SuperRTL.


----------



## iShock (30. März 2012)

fuck yeah neue Avatar staffel :OO 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Heute vor einem Jahr mit meiner Freundin Schluss gemacht 2/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. April 2012)

Ich hab Urlaub     5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2012)

Das EA es ENDLICH eingesehen hat und EURO 2012 als DLC für FIFA 12 bringt 5/5.


----------



## Norua (2. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> fuck yeah neue Avatar staffel :OO 4/5



*sabber*

Auf welchem sender?


----------



## iShock (2. April 2012)

kommt noch nich im deutschen fernsehen - habs im Internet gefunden ^^

heißt Avatar - The legend of Korra


----------



## Dominau (2. April 2012)

Hab endlich einen Termin beim Friseur gemacht.
Morgen kommen die langen Haare ab .. 
Aber ich freu mich trotzdem, bin gespannt wie ich mit kurzem Haar so ausseh 

3/5


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> kommt noch nich im deutschen fernsehen - habs im Internet gefunden ^^
> 
> heißt Avatar - The legend of Korra



Ich dachte die Serie ist zu Ende?


----------



## Renox1 (2. April 2012)

Och ne, das spielt in der heutigen Zeit...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXDhYgf4nXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (2. April 2012)

das spielt ca. 100 Jahre nach Aang - und Korra ist die Avatarin nach Aang  

will aber nich zuviel Spoilern - gibt ja bis jetzt auch erst 2 Folgen^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norua (3. April 2012)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Och ne, das spielt in der heutigen Zeit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als heutige zeit würde ich es nicht betrachten, die welt steht nunmal in 100 jahren auch nicht still^^

Neue Avatar folgen

over ninethousend/5


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> kommt noch nich im deutschen fernsehen - habs im Internet gefunden ^^
> 
> heißt Avatar - The legend of Korra



OMG, NEED


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2012)

Nächstes Jahr wohl ne eigene Bude... 10/5


----------



## Noxiel (3. April 2012)

Die Tatsache, dass ich meinem inneren Schweinehund heute mal so richtig die Fresse poliert habe und joggen war.

Dann noch, dass sich so langsam herum spricht, dass eine neue Avatar Serie kommt.


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2012)

Hab mich von meinen 30cm langen Haaren getrennt.
4/5 .. muss mich noch dran gewöhnen. Ist so kühl am Nacken


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

1live web Radio  5/5


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Mein Bike soll angeblich bis 16.04. schon montiert sein. 5/5
Hoffe es kommt bald.


----------



## Perkone (4. April 2012)

Ab 18:00 gleich Urlaub/Frei bis Dienstag  Freu 5/5


----------



## s0re (4. April 2012)

Nurnoch 4 Lektionen Schule morgen und dann endlich Ferien und heute die letzte Prüfung geschrieben :> 2 Wochen zocken, wuhuu


----------



## iShock (4. April 2012)

heut mal net so blöden muskelkater 5/5 x_x


----------



## schneemaus (5. April 2012)

Ab auf die Dippemess nach FFM 10/5, endlich mal wieder n Jahrmarkt


----------



## Lari (5. April 2012)

Maiherz schon fertig 5/5 
Knapp 30 m² Krepp-Papier, über 100m Draht, über 1000 Röschen, 30 Stunden reine Arbeitszeit... schön ists geworden. Aber noch so lang bis ichs aufhängen kann


----------



## Xidish (5. April 2012)

endlich youtubeupload über 15 Minuten möglich ...


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Günter Grass 5/5

Dass der alte Knacker es schafft, öffentlich die Gleichschaltung der Medien zu kritisieren.
Verdient großen Respekt von mir.


----------



## Legendary (6. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Günter Grass 5/5
> 
> Dass der alte Knacker es schafft, öffentlich die Gleichschaltung der Medien zu kritisieren.
> Verdient großen Respekt von mir.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2012)

Jo - sehr ueberzeugend. In mehreren grossen Zeitungen seinen ach so unbequemen Text veroeffentlichen, Interviews fuer mehrere Fernsehsender dazu abgeben - und dann raushaengen lassen, wie "unbequeme Wahrheiten" nicht mehr ausgesprochen werden duerfen und wie die Medien doch so gleichgeschaltet waeren. Sehr ueberzeugend -.-

Ich mag ja viele seiner Buecher und Texte - aber in den letzten Jahren wuerde ich mir doch eher wuenschen, dass er die Klappe haelt. Das ist alles mehr Gewohnheits-Poltern als wirkliche Kritik.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Naja was ich einfach nicht in Ordnung finde, ist, dass ihm jeder Antisemitismus vorwirft nur weil er das Vorgehen der Israelischen Regierung kritisiert.
Die Leute wissen einfach nicht was Antisemitismus eigentlich ist und jeder haut mit rein in die Kerbe obwohl das völliger Nonsens ist.

Nur weil man Kritik übt, ist man nicht gleich politisch extrem oder fremdenfeindlich, welche Richtung auch immer.
Und das ist schon eine Gleichschaltung wie ich finde. Weil in den Medien alle den selben Tenor spucken und in dieselbe Kerbe hauen ohne zu reflektieren ob das *wirklich *Antisemitismus ist.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Ich find das ganze ziemlich lächerlich... die armen Juden ((((


----------



## iShock (9. April 2012)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,876949/Dark-Souls-PC-Version-angeblich-fuer-August-2012-geplant/Rollenspiel-Adventure/News/


Me gusta 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
super ostern gehabt 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja was ich einfach nicht in Ordnung finde, ist, dass ihm jeder Antisemitismus vorwirft nur weil er das Vorgehen der Israelischen Regierung kritisiert.
> Die Leute wissen einfach nicht was Antisemitismus eigentlich ist und jeder haut mit rein in die Kerbe obwohl das völliger Nonsens ist.


So sicher wäre ich mir nicht. Zum einen ist Antisemitismus, auch wenn es kaum Leute hören wollen, auch ein großen Problem unter den konservativen Linken (der Linkspartei wird das auch nicht umsonst regelmäßig vorgeworfen...)
und zum anderen gibt Grass ja auch offen zu (nach Jahrzehnten), dass er zum Ende des Krieges überzeugtes Mitglied der Waffen-SS war.

Der Vorwurf kommt also nicht von ungefähr und unbegründet...wobei ich ihn hier auch eher für den typischen Reflex halte bzw. die moralische Keule.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> So sicher wäre ich mir nicht. Zum einen ist Antisemitismus, auch wenn es kaum Leute hören wollen, auch ein großen Problem unter den konservativen Linken (der Linkspartei wird das auch nicht umsonst regelmäßig vorgeworfen...)
> und zum anderen gibt Grass ja auch offen zu (nach Jahrzehnten), dass er zum Ende des Krieges überzeugtes Mitglied der Waffen-SS war.
> 
> Der Vorwurf kommt also nicht von ungefähr und unbegründet...wobei ich ihn hier auch eher für den typischen Reflex halte bzw. die moralische Keule.



Mitglied in der Waffen SS gewesen zu sein heißt nicht, Antisemit gewesen zu sein.
Ich hab mich mit dem Thema früher etwas mehr beschäftigt und einiges dazu gelesen. Viele junge Leute die in der Waffen SS waren, waren einfach "brainwashed" von der Ehre und dem tollen Gemeinschaftsgefühl der Organisation...

Deswegen waren sie aber nicht gleich alle fremdenfeindlich. Vorallem die jüngeren Leute sind nicht zur Waffen SS gegangen weil sie überzeugte Antisemiten waren.
Heute denkt eben nur einfach jeder "Waffen SS" = Nazis, was so aber eben nicht ganz korrekt ist.


----------



## Ol@f (9. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mitglied in der Waffen SS gewesen zu sein heißt nicht, Antisemit gewesen zu sein.


Das habe ich auch so nicht behauptet.

Edit. Man sollte auf die Formulierung achten.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch so nicht behauptet.



Gut, aber es klang in deinem Beitrag so, als wäre die Tatsache, dass er in der Waffen-SS war, eine Begründung dafür, dass er Antisemit ist.



> [...] dass er zum Ende des Krieges überzeugtes Mitglied der Waffen-SS war.
> 
> Der Vorwurf kommt also nicht von ungefähr und unbegründet [...]



...


----------



## Davatar (10. April 2012)

Sonntag, Bunny! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (10. April 2012)

Heute hat das sechste Bubble-Tea-Geschäft bei uns eröffnet! Endlich auch in meiner Nähe! ^^ 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

Ich hab mir das Zeug einmal angesehen und fand das nicht wirklich lecker ... 

Das ich in LoL rocke 3/5


----------



## Weeeedlord (10. April 2012)

5/5 3 Tage Gamescom 2012

Wir sind:
1 Person aus der Schweiz
1 Person aus Österreich
2 Aus Nürnberg
2 Aus Bielefeld
2 Aus Köln

Das wird beschde.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Morgen nen Date mit ner Freundin ,ich freu mich 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Zeug einmal angesehen und fand das nicht wirklich lecker ...
> 
> Das ich in LoL rocke 3/5



Warum hast du 8/0 und 8/2 in der Signatur, das ist nicht gerade Godlike xD


----------



## Ol@f (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gut, aber es klang in deinem Beitrag so, als wäre die Tatsache, dass er in der Waffen-SS war, eine Begründung dafür, dass er Antisemit ist.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Naja, Dein neuer Quote macht deine Antwort auf meinen Post nicht besser. Dein erster Satz ist eine Tautologie! Dritter Satz ist im Bezug auf das von mir geschriebene völlig zusammenhanglos. Darüber habe ich keinerlei Aussage gemacht. Der Rest baut auf diesen Satz auf.  Fazit: Du antwortest auf etwas völlig anderes!

BTT: Übungszettel für die Woche alle fertig 4/5


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, Dein neuer Quote macht deine Antwort auf meinen Post nicht besser. Dein erster Satz ist eine Tautologie! Dritter Satz ist im Bezug auf das von mir geschriebene völlig zusammenhanglos. Darüber habe ich keinerlei Aussage gemacht. Der Rest baut auf diesen Satz auf. Fazit: Du antwortest auf etwas völlig anderes!
> 
> BTT: Übungszettel für die Woche alle fertig 4/5



Du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Grad 3 Stunden lang Helms Klamm verteidigt (mit Elben) insgesamt 6.3k gegner getöted


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2012)

Hugh Laurie  LIVE im Sommer hier im Stadtpark Hamburg.... 100000/5


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Warum hast du 8/0 und 8/2 in der Signatur, das ist nicht gerade Godlike xD



das waren ziemliche trollgames


----------



## Weeeedlord (11. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad 3 Stunden lang Helms Klamm verteidigt (mit Elben) insgesamt 6.3k gegner getöted



Das jemand noch SuM2 spielt 2/5

Spielst auch immer auf Brutal gegen 3 gegner Helms Klamm als Verteidiger? 

Mensch vs. Mordor war bei mir damals echt ein Kampf... Andauernd ein Balrog in meiner Burg und Trolle am Tor... 

Bisher verloren habe ich mit den Zwergen gegen die normalen Orks, da der ihre Riesen die Steine Meilenweit schmeißen, weiter als die Axtwerfer ihre Äxte. Und dann üüüüüberall Orks... ufff....


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

ich spiel immer elben gegen orks/isnegart weil die schusslänge einfach so abartig genial ist 
ich finde die menschen (oder generell) katapulte sind total op ...


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Zimmer umgeräumt, mehr Platz für zwei Bikes. Passt ^^ 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

& im endeffekt hab ich nur gewonnen weil ich den Gegner mit 20 Battalionen aus komplett geupgradetetn Reitern einfach überrand hab


----------



## Greytemplar (11. April 2012)

Dass ich in LoL endlich im Ranking aufsteige und meine Mitstreiter inzwischen wissen was sie tun  3/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2012)

habs doch geschafft 5/5


----------



## Alux (11. April 2012)

morgen keine Schule und am Nachmittag fliegen wir auf unsere Sprachwoche nach England  55/5


----------



## Manowar (12. April 2012)

Mein Chef 
Hab gestern dezent über die Stränge geschlagen und hab möglicherweise bis 4 uhr getrunken..
Also bin ich gerade brav um 10Uhr zur Arbeit gegangen, wo mich ein freundliches "hätt nicht gedacht, dass du überhaupt noch kommst" begrüßt, gefolgt von einem "du siehst ja richtig elendig aus heute.. geh wieder Heim. Ich mach deinen Kram"


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

@Manowar

Als ich noch nicht eingeloggt war, fand ich deine Story komisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem Einloggen passte es wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsch dir einen schönen freien Tag


----------



## Manowar (12. April 2012)

*g*
Ich danke dir 
Aber der freie Tag ändert leider nichts an meinem Schädel


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2012)

Dass sich von Zeit zu Zeit gute Connections recht gut auszahlen können: 5/5


----------



## iShock (12. April 2012)

dark souls PC version ! muss ich mir doch keine PS3 kaufen xD 

nur bis ende august kann ich nicht warten >_<


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> dark souls PC version ! muss ich mir doch keine PS3 kaufen xD
> [...]


Mwahaha, besitze eine PS3 und Dark Souls 

Freut mich aber, dass die eine PC-Version bringen, sodass das mehr Leute spielen. 
Wenn das da mit dem Multiplayer so funktioniert, dass man garantiert mit nem Kumpel zu 2. zocken kann würd ichs mir sogar nochmal fürn PC holen :S

Zimmer sauber und neue Lampe 3/5


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Dass mein Bike immer noch montiert wird, aber "Anfang Mai" bei mir eintreffen soll. 5/5

Bis dahin gibts geiles Wetter hoffentlich passend und dann GEHTS AB


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Über das Wochenende an der Ostsee 3/5, weil ohne Freundin :/


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sonntag, Bunny! 5/5


Korrektur: Montag, Bunny! 5/5


----------



## Xidish (13. April 2012)

Ich freue mich, daß ich mich erinnert hab, mit meinem Kapersky auf dem PC
ja noch nen 2. Lizenzschlüssel für das Handy bekommen zu haben.
Auch wenn er von 2011 ist - nun kann ich ihn endlich verwenden. ~/5


----------



## painschkes (13. April 2012)

_Erstes Smartphone Ende des Monats 5/5 _


----------



## sympathisant (13. April 2012)

kater verschwindet langsam wieder. 4/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. April 2012)

Grad 2 Euro auf der Straße gefunden. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

Grad in den "Aufreg-Thread geschaut"...
--> Dass ich auch heute noch soviel Alk konsumieren kann, wie ich will, ohne am nächsten Tag nen Kater zu bekommen: 4/5
...warum nur 4/5? Nunja, so wirklich richtig ausnutzen tu ichs seit dem Studium nicht mehr, kommt extrem selten vor mittlerweile.


----------



## Edou (13. April 2012)

Nen Piloten von nem Heli mit der Sniper während dem Flug rausgeschossen zu haben. ...also...in Battlfield 3 natürlich...*Sniper in die Mülltonne werf* 5/5


----------



## Manowar (14. April 2012)

Ab nach Hamburg! 
Mano goes Elektro O_o -> heute Abend Kombinat100 mit meiner Cousine anschauen.
Am Montag und Dienstag gibts dann noch nen Glasfaserseminar, was mich den USA nochmal näherbringt :>
Von Heute bis Dienstag wird mir das Hotel von der Firma bezahlt und das in nem 150Euro Zimmer. Anreise natürliche 1.Klasse. +"Taschengeld".
Werd mir davon wohl erstmal noch nen feinen Anzug kaufen.
Ich bin wichtig! Yay 

Mal wieder so richtig freuen 5/5 



Davatar schrieb:


> Grad in den "Aufreg-Thread geschaut"...
> --> Dass ich auch heute noch soviel Alk konsumieren kann, wie ich will, ohne am nächsten Tag nen Kater zu bekommen: 4/5
> ...warum nur 4/5? Nunja, so wirklich richtig ausnutzen tu ichs seit dem Studium nicht mehr, kommt extrem selten vor mittlerweile.



Du hast gerade echt Sympathiepunkte verloren!


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von meinem Bike-Versender:
Und die fragen tatsächlich ob mir die Dämpfereinstellungen gefallen? ^^
Falls nicht könnte man kostenlos einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen. Bike würde abgeholt werden, alles kostenlos... ist das geil.

Sowas nenn ich service. Ich liebe den Laden jetzt schon! Naja mein Bike kommt erst Anfang Mai. Freu mich wie ein Keks 5/5


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Post im Briefkasten gehabt von meinem Bike-Versender:
> Und die fragen tatsächlich ob mir die Dämpfereinstellungen gefallen? ^^
> Falls nicht könnte man kostenlos einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen. Bike würde abgeholt werden, alles kostenlos... ist das geil.
> 
> Sowas nenn ich service. Ich liebe den Laden jetzt schon! Naja mein Bike kommt erst Anfang Mai. Freu mich wie ein Keks 5/5



Du hast es doch nicht mal, woher wollen die dann jetzt schon wissen ob es dir gefällt? Oo


Wunderts dich...wenn ich einen PC für 2000 Euro kaufe hab ich auch einen gewissen besseren Service als bei der 400 Euro Office Mühle.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Du hast es doch nicht mal, woher wollen die dann jetzt schon wissen ob es dir gefällt? Oo
> 
> 
> Wunderts dich...wenn ich einen PC für 2000 Euro kaufe hab ich auch einen gewissen besseren Service als bei der 400 Euro Office Mühle.




Naja die post kam offenbar etwas zu früh, das Bike wird noch montiert. ^^

Und bei nem PC Händler ist so ein Service vieleicht eher üblich.
Fahrräder im Internet zu kaufen ist hingegen alles andere als üblich. Es gibt nur eine Handvoll (na gut sagen wir ein Dutzend weltweit^^) Händler die sich darauf spezialisiert haben und der Service bei meinem ist offensichtlich TOP.

Ist halt was anderes als wenn du zum Bikeshop um die Ecke gehst und da dein Bike direkt abholst.

Ist genauso wie mit Schuhen, dank Zalando und Co. kauft man sich die mittlerweile auch im Netz.


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2012)

Ich kaufe so gut wie alles im Netz aber würde nie nie niemals Kleidung dort kaufen. Ich muss mein Zeug immer anprobieren, es an mir im Spiegel sehen. Und mir wäre es sauber zu blöd Schuhe zu bestellen die nicht passen um sie dann wieder zurück zu schicken. Ne danke, da geh ich doch lieber traditionell in den New Yorker oder Deichmann um mir meine Klamotten zu kaufen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich kaufe so gut wie alles im Netz aber würde nie nie niemals Kleidung dort kaufen. Ich muss mein Zeug immer anprobieren, es an mir im Spiegel sehen. Und mir wäre es sauber zu blöd Schuhe zu bestellen die nicht passen um sie dann wieder zurück zu schicken. Ne danke, da geh ich doch lieber traditionell in den New Yorker oder Deichmann um mir meine Klamotten zu kaufen.



Ich bestell meine Klamotten/Schuhe nur noch im Internet. In Läden wie New Yorker finde ich nichts für mich, bin eben keine 12 mehr. ^^

was mich freut: Grad festgestellt, dass der Osterhase, den ich von meiner Mutter bekommen habe, aus weißer Schokolade besteht. 5/5


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2012)

Achja stimmt, NY ist nur was für 12-jährige. Geb ich dann mal so an meinen Bekanntenkreis weiter, hoffentlich schmeißen die dann schleunigst ihre Kinderklamotten weg.

Und ich muss ja dann quasi auch darüber nachdenken wie ich meinen Samstag Nachmittag verbringe, bin mal afk Kleiderschrank ausmisten.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. April 2012)

ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen ÄO, aber NY ist doch schon mehr aufs jüngere clientel ausgelegt. auf der uni hab ich keine freunde mehr die dort ihre sachen holen.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Gibts jetzt ne Diskussion wer wo seine Klamotten holt? ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. April 2012)

War kürzlich auch mal wieder in der Stadt, habe für ganze zwei T-Shirts zwei Stunden gebraucht. Wirklich furchtbar. Bestelle immer öfter bei Amazon.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> War kürzlich auch mal wieder in der Stadt, habe für ganze zwei T-Shirts zwei Stunden gebraucht. Wirklich furchtbar. Bestelle immer öfter bei Amazon.



Joa, ich auch, vorallem bei sportklamotten kann man gut im Netz bestellen... von knieschonern bis handschuhe, stirnbänder, weiß der Geier...

Was allerdings etwas schwieriger ist, sind (manchmal) Schuhe und Hosen, kommt aber immer drauf an für welchen Zweck. Bei ner 3/4 Sporthose ist es z.B. net so wild wenn sie mal ne Nummer zu groß ist. ^^


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen ÄO, aber NY ist doch schon mehr aufs jüngere clientel ausgelegt. auf der uni hab ich keine freunde mehr die dort ihre sachen holen.



Mag ja sein...wenn ich mal drin bin seh ich auch oft Klientel zwischen 25 - 30. Teilweise sogar älter (die wollen dann wieder cool und jugendlich wirken  )


Ich kauf auch bei H&M und C&A...aber bei NY gibt es schöne bunte und flippige Shirts. <3


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Teilweise sogar älter (die wollen dann wieder cool und jugendlich wirken  )



Hm, werde dieses Jahr 40. Trag meist Jeans und Polos... wie schon vor 15 Jahren (und ich glaub, mein Lieblings-Perry-Polo ist auch schon genauso alt  )
Und ich weigere mich einfach, beigefarbende Bundfaltenhosen und Tigermusterblusen zu tragen. Aber ob ich cool sein will? Hm.


----------



## Xidish (14. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> ... (die wollen dann wieder cool und jugendlich wirken  )


Na mal gut, daß ich noch so alt geschätzt werde, wie ich vor ca 20 Jahren alt war.
Da brauche ich mich um das "jugendlich wirken" ja nicht zu kümmern.
Benötige also keine Anti Ageing Creme ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2012)

Wieder at home 3/5
Morgen wieder los -5/5 -.-


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2012)

Endlich wieder in Deutschland  5/5


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Endlich wieder in Deutschland  5/5



Du warst weg?


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Du warst weg?



Wochenende in Bayern


----------



## Legendary (15. April 2012)

Haha du bist so lustig...NOT!


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2012)

Ich mag Bayern halt nicht. Ich war aufem Dorf und wär fast 3 mal von Autofahrern angefahren worden weil sie aus Prinzip nicht blinken. 
Die Dorfjugend ist dumm wie stroh und die CSU macht Wahlkampf in den Schulen...
Bayern ist unser kleines Amerika


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2012)

Grad, wer hat Angst vorm Talon man gespielt ... ärgerlich wenn ich alles 2 hitte ... 5/5


----------



## Konov (15. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag Bayern halt nicht. Ich war aufem Dorf und wär fast 3 mal von Autofahrern angefahren worden weil sie aus Prinzip nicht blinken.
> Die Dorfjugend ist dumm wie stroh und die CSU macht Wahlkampf in den Schulen...
> Bayern ist unser kleines Amerika



Richtig so!


----------



## Saji (16. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Richtig so!



wtf... geht's euch noch gut?
---
Morgen arbeiten, dafür aber gleich wieder Dienstag und Mittwoch frei: 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> .
> Bayern ist unser kleines Amerika



made my day so far


----------



## skyline930 (16. April 2012)

Womit kann der erste Montag nach den Ferien und schriftlichem Abitur besser anfangen als mit dem Release der ersten Single des neuen Linkin Park Albums?
Noch nie so gut gelaunt in die Schule gefahren <3 5/5


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bayern ist unser kleines Amerika



Und der Rest ist wie China.


----------



## iShock (16. April 2012)

Feierabend 5/5 X_X - Heute nur auf dem Boden rumgekrochen und PC angeschlossen und aufgehangen *würg*


----------



## Saji (16. April 2012)

Unfreiwillig zu einem gründlichen und umfassenden Virenscan animiert worden. 3/5 War eh mal wieder nötig und verschafft das gute Gewissen "sauber" zu sein.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. April 2012)

Apple's Entscheidung über Java 100/5

Mal eine Saubere Sache, was der Konzern da entschieden hat. Hat bis jetzt noch nie ein anderer gemacht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> verschafft das gute Gewissen "sauber" zu sein.



Ich chillte mal mit einer Freundin auf ner Wiese in Berlin rum. Da kam ein Typ und fragte, ob wir 'sauber' wären. 'Häää? Wat willste?' Er meinte wohl eine Komplettrasur. Haben ihn fortgejagt. Naja, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber haben uns quasi auch ne Vire vom Hals gehalten^^


----------



## Saji (17. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich chillte mal mit einer Freundin auf ner Wiese in Berlin rum. Da kam ein Typ und fragte, ob wir 'sauber' wären. 'Häää? Wat willste?' Er meinte wohl eine Komplettrasur. Haben ihn fortgejagt. Naja, ist ein anderes Thema. Aber haben uns quasi auch ne Vire vom Hals gehalten^^



War wohl eher 'ne linke Bazille.


----------



## Olliruh (17. April 2012)

1 in Erdkunde mündlich 5/5
Morgen Praxis 3/5


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2012)

Bald das erste Festival des Jahres 
5/5


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Dass mir heute die Angst vorm Abi doch irgendwie deutlich genommen wurde, nachdem wir uns angemeldet haben und scheinbar alles mit der Berechnung gar nicht so dramatisch wird.
Ich könnte theoretisch sogar irgendwo 0 Punkte schreiben, obwohl man sich dafür wohl echt dämlich anstellen muss.

Irgendein Durchschnitts-Abi wird schon bei rumkommen 5/5


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2012)

Wenn Du eh studieren willst und dafuer keinen NC erfuellen musst, kuemmert es eh keinen, mit welchem Durchschnitt Du Dein Abi gemacht hast. Von daher: Hauptsache bestehen!


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2012)

Ob NC oder nicht, besseres Abi = bessere Chancen auf den gewünschten Studiengang/Wunschort bla. 
Aber sobald du deine ersten Scheine gemacht hast interessiert sich keine Sau mehr für dein Abi.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Nen NC brauch ich nicht, ich bleibe aller Warscheinlichkeit sowieso in meiner Heimatstadt und studiere hier irgendwas NC freies. 
Bin nur noch nicht ganz sicher was es wird. ^^


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2012)

... über die Chance auf einen neuen Arbeitsplatz ... 
Morgen stelle ich mich in einem "Fahrradschuppen" vor. 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

> Guten Tag Herr XXXXXXX,
> Mit dieser Email möchten wir Ihnen einen kurzen Zwischenstand zur weiteren Bearbeitung Ihres Auftrags geben. Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet.
> 
> [...]
> ...



BALD GEHTS LOS  5/5 oleee


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

Hammermässig günstigen Flug nach Thailand gebucht: 5/5

Edit: Tauch- und Partyferien, ich komme!


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2012)

Nächstes Rechnungsdatum:  19 Mai 2012 für € 12,99 30 tage gratis swtor bevor wieder abgebucht wird als wiedereinsteiger


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Nächstes Rechnungsdatum: 19 Mai 2012 für € 12,99 30 tage gratis swtor bevor wieder abgebucht wird als wiedereinsteiger



Hm, kannst du das näher erläutern?


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2012)

swtor am 19.2 gekündigt

dann gabs ja die gratis 6 tage für wiedereinsteiger und die 30 tage gratis für leute mit lvl 50 char deren abo aktiv ist am 12.4 
nach proteste der leute wurde es umgeändert auf vermächtnisstufe 6 oder lvl 50 char und du musst nur deinen account bis 
zum 20.4 aktiv haben um die 30 tage gratis zu bekommen.


----------



## tear_jerker (19. April 2012)

endlich einen Dota2 Key bekommen . 2/5. nur 2 weil ich momentan keine lust drauf hab xD


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

Gewitter 3/5 <3


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gewitter 3/5 <3



Ich bin ein wenig neidisch. Würde mir jetzt auch gefallen.


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig neidisch. Würde mir jetzt auch gefallen.



Vorllaem regnet und donnert es, aber die sonne scheint immernoch zwischendurch 

Am besten das benutzen wenn man lust auf regen hat: http://www.rainymood.com/


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Am besten das benutzen wenn man lust auf regen hat: http://www.rainymood.com/



Jetzt muss ich aufs Klo


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEt17zGuOVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




endlich haben die jungs nen video rausgebracht :3


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Zeugnis bekommen, alles wie erwartet - nie wieder Schule - außer den Abiprüfungen die jetzt kommen.

Freue mich, es ist bald geschafft. 5/5


----------



## Edou (19. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zeugnis bekommen, alles wie erwartet - nie wieder Schule - außer den Abiprüfungen die jetzt kommen.
> 
> Freue mich, es ist bald geschafft. 5/5


Viel glück, du packst das!

Dass es mir, seit ich abgenommen hab, sooooo viel besser geht. Ich bin Vitaler, Aktiver, Frölicher...einfach nur toll. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Daumen sind fest gedrückt !


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Danke Leute


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

Viel Glück Konov 

Das ganze WE sturmfrei omygod/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Viel Glück Konov
> 
> Das ganze WE sturmfrei omygod/5



Ich komm vorbei Lina hat auch sturm :3


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Viel Glück Konov



Merci


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich komm vorbei Lina hat auch sturm :3



GTFO


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

Von mir natürlich auch


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GTFO



Aber aber


----------



## Doomsta (19. April 2012)

http://www.own3d.tv/live/42146/Athene
nerd sein halbwegs produktiv zu nutzen.


----------



## Xidish (19. April 2012)

Bewerbungsgespräch in der Fahrradwerkstatt ist recht gut verlaufen. 4/5
Bin nun aber noch auf nächste Woche gespannt, wie entschieden wurde.


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bewerbungsgespräch in der Fahrradwerkstatt ist recht gut verlaufen. 4/5
> Bin nun aber noch auf nächste Woche gespannt, wie entschieden wurde.



Klingt cool, im nachhinein wär ich auch gern zur Ausbildung in ne Fahrradwerkstatt gegangen.


----------



## Ol@f (20. April 2012)

Ein Beweis an dem ich 5 Stunden saß endlich geknackt  5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. April 2012)

Höre grad 2 Internetradios parallel, und irgendwie ist es geil xD

Dubstep + Hardbase.fm 	3/5


nur langsam werd ich bekloppt davon


----------



## Tilbie (20. April 2012)

Wieder zu hause! 5/5
Klassenfahrt war besser als gedacht 4/5


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Heute überraschend schönes Wetter gehabt beim Joggen.
Die meiste Zeit nur am See gesessen und gesonnt. Top Entspannung  4/5


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute überraschend schönes Wetter gehabt beim Joggen.
> Die meiste Zeit nur am See gesessen und gesonnt. Top Entspannung  4/5



So Jogg ich auch am liebsten. Am See im sitzen


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> So Jogg ich auch am liebsten. Am See im sitzen



YEAH


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2012)

*IT'S FRIDAY FRIDAY* 10/10 
Und dass ich wohl die beste Mutter der Welt habe... 10/5


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Endlich, endlich, endlich Major Victory in Panzer General 1, USA erobert, Welt gehört mir, fantastisch


----------



## Kamsi (20. April 2012)

d3 open beta wochende ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

10 pkt in chemie ohneplan zuhaben um was es geht

10 pkt in eng  mundliche klausur fuck yeah 3/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Ich habe heute endlich die Masterarbeit eines 'über-drei-Ecken-Bekannten' zum Thema Schmieden fertig Korrektur gelesen  

Ich hab null Ahnung vom Thema, der Autor hatte eine leichte Lese-Rechtschreib-Störung (aber er hat die Arbeit gut und gescheit strukturiert) und ich war unter Zeitdruck - aber ich denke, ich könnte jetzt ein Schwert schmieden (auch wenn es eher wie ein Kleiderbügel aussehen würde).


----------



## xynlovesit (20. April 2012)

Heute Rammstein Konzert in Fort Lauderdale! Erstes Konzert von der Amerika Tour!


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Familie in Hotel abgezogen ! 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2012)

5 Punkte vom Relegationsplatz entfernt -> 3/5 , der Dino bleibt der Dino


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2012)

Fertig mit Putzen :>
5/5


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Bin in die DIII Beta reingekommen, endlich 
Ist ganz witzig bisher. 3/5


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Morgen Bio Prüfung und irgendwie klappt das Lernen aufm letzten Tag nochmal richtig gut 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

wir habe 42 zu 22 gewonnen !!!!!!!! 42/5


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2012)

Esse grad Gott gleiche Pizza, schon lange keine so geile Pizza mehr gegessen.
-Extra Käse
-Peperoniewurst
-Morzarrela 
-Frischer Basilikum
OMG ES IST SO gut das ich keine Worte finde um diese Pizza zu schreiben 
*ITS OVER 9000!!!!!/5*


----------



## Sigmea (23. April 2012)

Meine Ausbildung ist Februar 2013 fertig und dann kann ich am 1. April endlich zur Bundeswehr! 5/5

Ich habe zur Zeit echt keine Lust mehr auf meine Ausbildung, aber ich muss es durchziehen. >_>


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2012)

Samstag solls Wetter gut werden. Passt, da am Samstag der See bei uns in der nähe endlich wieder öffnet 
Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter mitspielt. 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Freitag 27°C & ein Date mit'ner Freundin ME GUSTA SO HARD!! 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

*GEIL, ORGASMUS *



> Guten Tag Herr XXXXXX,
> Ihr Paket mit der Nummer XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX wurde soeben an folgende Adresse versandt:
> 
> 
> ...





Puls 200, ich freu mich sooooo


----------



## Saji (24. April 2012)

Kleine Vorgeschichte: am 01.09.2010 hatte ich mich bei einem Kaufland in der näheren Umgebung als Verkäufer beworben. Bewerbung komplett mit Arbeits- und Schulzeugnissen, Lebenslauf und Anschreiben. Seit dem habe ich von dieser Bewerbung trotz Rückfragen nie mehr etwas gehört.

Springen wir dann mal wieder ins Heute: heute morgen torkel ich schlaftrunken die Treppe zu den Postkästen runter, lasse den Hund raus und zuppel die Post aus dem Kasten. Siehe da, ein großer Umschlag abgeschickt von einem Kaufland. Jetzt, fast zwei Jahre später, haben die es geschafft sich endlich mal zu melden. Eine Absage natürlich. Warum ich mich darüber freue? Weil ich gleich früh am Morgen etwas zum Lachen hatte!  5/5


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Kleine Vorgeschichte: am 01.09.2010 hatte ich mich bei einem Kaufland in der näheren Umgebung als Verkäufer beworben. Bewerbung komplett mit Arbeits- und Schulzeugnissen, Lebenslauf und Anschreiben. Seit dem habe ich von dieser Bewerbung trotz Rückfragen nie mehr etwas gehört.
> 
> Springen wir dann mal wieder ins Heute: heute morgen torkel ich schlaftrunken die Treppe zu den Postkästen runter, lasse den Hund raus und zuppel die Post aus dem Kasten. Siehe da, ein großer Umschlag abgeschickt von einem Kaufland. Jetzt, fast zwei Jahre später, haben die es geschafft sich endlich mal zu melden. Eine Absage natürlich. Warum ich mich darüber freue? Weil ich gleich früh am Morgen etwas zum Lachen hatte!  5/5



Echt witzig, aber irgendwie auch traurig und beschämend für die WiXXer.
Ich hab mich auch schon bei diversen Sachen beworben (Minijobs in dem Fall) und habe nie irgendwelche Antworten bekommen.

Wie da mit Menschen umgegangen wird und dass man sich für eine kurze Absage zu schade ist... das lässt schon einen bleibenden Eindruck zurück.

Finde sowas einfach nur asozial.


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2012)

Theoretisch darf ich wieder ohne Krücken laufen !!!! umgekippte 8 / 5


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Theoretisch darf ich wieder ohne Krücken laufen !!!! umgekippte 8 / 5



Cool, Glückwunsch und toi toi toi


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch schon bei diversen Sachen beworben (Minijobs in dem Fall) und habe nie irgendwelche Antworten bekommen.



Kostet Geld. 
Ganz einfach..


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kostet Geld.
> Ganz einfach..



Hmm, das mag sein aber das ist kein Grund es nicht zu tun... aber da könnte man jetzt natürlich darüber diskutieren was wirtschaftlich rentabel und notwendig ist und was nicht.

Sozialer Umgang mit seinen Mitmenschen ist es meiner meinung schon! Aber dass die meinung nicht jeder teilt, ist auch kein großes Geheimnis.

Kurz: Alles arschlöcher die nicht antworten.... Geld hin oder her.


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Dann darf ich dich jetzt melden, weil du mich als Arschloch betitelst? 
Bei dem ganzen Bullshit, der da aufm Schreibtisch landet - das sich dann noch Bewerbung nennen soll.. da hat man irgendwann nichtmal mehr Lust die Dinger zu öffnen.

Gibt Ausnahmen wo ich mal kurz anrufe, aber doch eher sehr selten..leider.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dann darf ich dich jetzt melden, weil du mich als Arschloch betitelst?




Wieso, was hast du denn damit zutun?? 
Solange ich dich nicht anschreibe ^^



Manowar schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Bullshit, der da aufm Schreibtisch landet - das sich dann noch Bewerbung nennen soll.. da hat man irgendwann nichtmal mehr Lust die Dinger zu öffnen.
> 
> Gibt Ausnahmen wo ich mal kurz anrufe, aber doch eher sehr selten..leider.



Naja aber ich find ein Anruf.... ehrlich das ist nicht zuviel verlangt. Besser als einen Bewerber den Rest seines Lebens in Unwissenheit zu lassen 
Leute die sich zu Schade für einen billigen Anruf oder einen einfachen Brief sind, haben die Aufmerksamkeit eines Bewerbers eigentlich nicht verdient.

Wenn dann eine Bewerbung total grottig gemacht ist - gut das ist nochmal ein anderes paar Schuhe.
Es geht ja darum, dass man niemanden Bewusst im Unglauben lässt, weil man einfach zu bequem ist, sich zu melden. Und jede 2-Mann Firma hat das Geld einen Anruf zu tätigen.
Ich behaupte mal vorsichtig, dass die Leute einfach nach dem "Nach mir die Sintflut" Prinzip agieren und das ist halt unterste Schublade.


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Jetzt denk nochmal scharf nach. Wenn ich mich schon dazu melde und mich dann auch noch angesprochen fühle.. 

Wirklich gute Bewerber werden angerufen, aber man kann wohl auch schlecht nen ganzen Vormittag mit Telefonieren verbringen.

Aber ich nehms dir nichtmal übel, weils einfach stimmt. 
Ich bin gern mal Arschloch


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber ich nehms dir nichtmal übel, weils einfach stimmt.
> Ich bin gern mal Arschloch



Muss man in dem Job offensichtlich auch sein? ^^

Für mich wärs jedenfalls nix. Bin einfach zu lieb.


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Naja..geht da natürlich nicht um Technikerstellen oder ähnliches, da kommen so Bewerbungen zum Glück nicht. Da ruf ich dann auch durch, aber wenns um die "kleinen" Jobs geht, ists mir ehrlichgesagt zu nervig, weil viele dann nichtmal verstehen, was man sagt.

Außerdem hab ich besseres zu tun, als nur zu telefonieren. Auf Buffed surfen z.B. 

Ich bin ein sehr lieber Mensch, zu denen, die es verdienen. Ich verschwende es nicht an Fremde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2012)

Nächste Woche innen Heide Park, wo zufällig auch ne gute Freundin arbeitet... 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2012)

Viel schlimmer ist es die Stelle ( oder bei mir Praktikum ) zugesichert bekommen hat (mündlich) und sich dann 2 Tage die Absage im Postkasten befindet


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Naja..geht da natürlich nicht um Technikerstellen oder ähnliches, da kommen so Bewerbungen zum Glück nicht. Da ruf ich dann auch durch, aber wenns um die "kleinen" Jobs geht, ists mir ehrlichgesagt zu nervig, weil viele dann nichtmal verstehen, was man sagt.
> 
> Außerdem hab ich besseres zu tun, als nur zu telefonieren. Auf Buffed surfen z.B.
> 
> Ich bin ein sehr lieber Mensch, zu denen, die es verdienen. Ich verschwende es nicht an Fremde



Du brauchst dich auch nicht zu rechtfertigen, buffed ist ein guter Grund nicht zu telefonieren 

Spass beiseite: Ich wollte dir nicht an den Karren fahren, da ich dich nicht kenne, weder privat noch beruflich....
Ich hab nur die Erfahrung gemacht wie Saji es beschrieben hat; dass einem einfach nach Wochen niemand bescheid gibt, was denn nun eigentlich Sache ist.
Und sowas ist einfach vollkommen inakzeptabel. Egal wann, wo und wie man sich bewirbt.
Die einzige Ausnahme wo ich es verstehen könnte, wäre, wenn jemand wirklich nur ein Fehlergetränktes Blatt Papier in den briefkasten wirft.
Aber gerade dort wäre es wohl pädagogisch wertvoll zu antworten, wieso man demjenigen absagt...

@H20
Das ist ebenfalls indiskutabel.... einfach die Meinung ändern?! ^^


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Ich wollte halt nur sagen, dass man einfach nichts mehr erwarten braucht.
Wenn ne Firma zig Bewerbungen bekommt, dann kostet es einfach Geld und warum sollte man Geld verschwenden?
Dann der Aufwand..den ganzen Tag telefonieren ist fürn Arsch.
Oder es sind eben auch viele zu faul/egoistisch - wie ich.
Ich bin mich nicht am rechtfertigen, wollte dir nur sagen, dass dann tatsächlich oftmals Arschlöcher am Werk sind 
Und ja, ich kann Nachts gut einschlafen


----------



## Saji (24. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Bullshit, der da aufm Schreibtisch landet - das sich dann noch Bewerbung nennen soll.. da hat man irgendwann nichtmal mehr Lust die Dinger zu öffnen.



Verständlich. Habe auch schon zig Bewerbungen gesehen von Bekannten, die ich dann in den Papierkorb warf und mit denen neu gemacht habe.

Ich sage ja auch gar nichts gegen "sich gar nicht mehr melden". Nach drei Monaten ohne Rückmeldung ist die Sache für mich gegessen, kommt einer Absage gleich. Aber nach zwei Jahren noch eine Absage schicken grenzt schon irgendwie an Provokation.


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2012)

Tatsächlich leicht merkwürdig..
Es war aber auch kein Fehler der Post? Also das Datum aufm Brief passte?


----------



## Saji (24. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Tatsächlich leicht merkwürdig..
> Es war aber auch kein Fehler der Post? Also das Datum aufm Brief passte?



Datum auf dem Antwortschreiben ist der 20.04.2012. ^^ Datum auf meinem Lebenslauf (Anschreiben haben sie behalten/weggeworfen) der 01.09.2010. 

Fürs Topic: Am Freitag startet der Tera Headstart. 3/5 Endlich mal wieder was anderes sehen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. April 2012)

Es soll ja Firmen geben, die solche Bewerbungen, wenn sie halbwegs passen auf "Wiedervorlage" legen, sprich wenn/bevor eine Stelle ausgeschrieben wird werden solche Unterlagen noch einmal gesichtet. Findet sich in einem bestimmten Zeitrahmen keine Stelle für den Bewerber kommt dann doch die Absage. Hatte ich auch schon mal. Da stand das aber eben auch so in dem Begleitbrief. 

Alternativ kam ein neuer Sachbearbeiter, der netter/korrekter sein will und sochle Pendenzen eben abarbeitet. 

BTT: herrliches Bergpanorama vor dem Fenster und die Aussicht auf schönes Wetter am WE mit Mittelaltermarkt. 3/5 weil erst Mittwoch ist und ich arbeiten darf.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich wollte halt nur sagen, dass man einfach nichts mehr erwarten braucht.
> Wenn ne Firma zig Bewerbungen bekommt, dann kostet es einfach Geld und warum sollte man Geld verschwenden?



Ich schicke bei meinen Bewerbungen IMMER frankierte und adressierte Rückumschläge mit (die erwähne ich auch im Anhang) und habe von 10 Bewerbungen genau einmal meinen Kram wieder bekommen. Das nenn' ich dann wirklich unverschämt, denn es kostet die Leute nichts. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man selber auch genug Geld für Bewerbungen verschwendet (Fotos, ordentliche Mappen, Versand, etc.). Aber klar, Hauptsache die Firmen schaukeln sich die Eier.


----------



## Manowar (25. April 2012)

Das ist dann aber echt ne andere Nummer, wenn quasi schon alles bezahlt ist.
Sowas landet dann in meinem Postkörbchen :>


----------



## Doofkatze (25. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ich schicke bei meinen Bewerbungen IMMER frankierte und adressierte Rückumschläge mit (die erwähne ich auch im Anhang) und habe von 10 Bewerbungen genau einmal meinen Kram wieder bekommen. Das nenn' ich dann wirklich unverschämt, denn es kostet die Leute nichts. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man selber auch genug Geld für Bewerbungen verschwendet (Fotos, ordentliche Mappen, Versand, etc.). Aber klar, Hauptsache die Firmen schaukeln sich die Eier.




Ist es nicht ein Zeichen der Schwäche, so etwas mitzugeben? Da rechnet man ja quasi mit einer Absage .... nenene ^^

Meine letzte Bewerbungsrunde bei Abschluss der Ausbildung (konnte bei meinem Ausbilder nicht weiterarbeiten, da ich finanziell einfach nicht tragbar war für das kleine Büro) lief zu 100% online ab. In 2 Fällen wurde ich einmal 2 Minuten nach abschicken der Email bzw. 10 Minuten nach abschicken zu Vorstellungsgesprächen geladen, bei weiteren gab es danach Emailkontakt, von dem Rest habe ich zugegebenermaßen nichts gehört, was aber auch daran lag, das ich teilweise krumme Emails verschickt habe, wo noch der Ansprechpartner des alten Unternehmens zumindest bei "sehr geehrter Herr" drin war.

Bei ersterem arbeite ich heute, das zweite Gespräch habe ich abgesagt. Mein Chef war damals sofort überzeugt, da der Azubi vor mir in meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb ebenfalls bei ihm als Aushilfe beschäftigt war und mich kurz und knapp (obwohl ich ihn nur meine ersten 3 Monate kennengelernt habe) empfohlen hat. So wurde das Gespräch später fast schon witzig. Ich saß da und mein Chef sagte sofort "was soll ich Sie noch fragen, ich weiß doch schon alles über Sie!"

Mag Glück gewesen sein, dennoch glaube ich auch, das ich für diesen Job auch tatsächlich alles mitbringe und mich nicht zurückhalten brauche. Über die letzten Monate habe ich glücklicherweise etwas Berufserfahrung sammeln können und noch einige Defizite loswerden können. Heute unterstütze ich meinen Chef dann eben in allen Belangen und auch meine Chefin mag mich, da ich doch ein recht gutes Gefühl für schwierigere Themen habe und Ideen mitbringe, auf die sie nicht gekommen wär (mag sich komisch anhören, so ist ja das Dasein als Steuerfachmann ja doch eher ans Gesetz gebunden  ).


----------



## Ellesmere (25. April 2012)

Gerade einen Anruf bekommen, ich muss jetzt doch nicht vor Gericht als Zeugin aussagen! Juppi! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Deutsch Klausur durch fotografisches Gedächtniss gerockt


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Gerade einen Anruf bekommen, ich muss jetzt doch nicht vor Gericht als Zeugin aussagen! Juppi! 5/5



Das macht auch wahrlich keinen Spaß. Haufen Papierkram, wenns während der Arbeitszeit stattfindet und doofe Sprüche.
Meine Aussage widersprach der der Angeklagten. Die hat so getobt, dass der Richter sie scharf zur Ordnung rufen musste: "SIEEE .. haben jetzt Sendepause!!"

Gleich Feierabend 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (25. April 2012)

Mittwoch geschafft! 5/5
Mit Abstand der schlimmste Tag der Woche!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2012)

Bier ist kalt gestellt, Fussball kann losgehen  5/5


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber echt ne andere Nummer, wenn quasi schon alles bezahlt ist.
> Sowas landet dann in meinem Postkörbchen :>



Haha. 


Das hätte ich nicht gesagt, jetzt zerfetzt sie dich in der Luft.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

MEIN BIKE IST GEKOMMEN, OH MEIN GOTT  5 Milliarden /5

Grad ne Stunde dran rumgewerkelt, alles zusammengebaut, na da kann das schöne Wetter ja kommen.

Nur pedale muss ich noch nachziehen, hab keinen 8er Imbus oder Maulschlüssel hier 
Gleich nochmal in die City und beim Bike Shop nach Werkzeug fragen.


----------



## H2OTest (25. April 2012)

foto Foto FOTO FOTO!!!!!


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> foto Foto FOTO FOTO!!!!!



Hmm ein Handybild bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muss draußen nochmal eins machen wenn das Wetter jetzt besser wird am WE! 


Auf jedenfall war der Karton RIESIG aber leicht. Ich hab noch nie so einen Riesen karton gesehen.


----------



## Manowar (25. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> Das hätte ich nicht gesagt, jetzt zerfetzt sie dich in der Luft.



Es geht doch darum, dass es dann zurückgeschickt wird, also warum das? ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Mittwoch geschafft! 5/5
> Mit Abstand der schlimmste Tag der Woche!



/this 100/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (25. April 2012)

Wochenende!!!!!!! 5/5

.....naja, fast^^ morgen noch evtl. 90 Minuten Vorlesung


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2012)

Wenn Bayern verliert 5/5

Wenn Bayern gewinnt -5/5


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2012)

daß Spanien nun komplett abserviert ist - erst Barca nun Real ... unendlich/5


----------



## Olliruh (25. April 2012)

Unsere Jugend hat es einfach drauf !
MANUELL NEUER -ELFMETER KILLER !


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn Bayern gewinnt -5/5


Teufel an die Wand malen, Geister rufen.... doofe Bayern.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Teufel an die Wand malen, Geister rufen.... doofe Bayern.



...wenn Bayern-Hasser sich ärgern 100/5 :-)))


----------



## Manowar (26. April 2012)

Manche Leute scheinen um so eine Uhrzeit schon recht geil zu sehen, dass sie falsche Nummern eintippen oder ein Troll attackiert mich..
..egal! Hab gerade ziemlich nette Titt*n per MMS bekommen.
Das ist doch echt mal was anderes


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Mein neues Bike!!! unendlich/5

Heute bei miesem grau-Wolken-Wetter mal ein paar Minuten Testrunden gedreht und man fühlt sich wie in einem Panzer... oder einen Ferrari.... so stell ich mir das vor wenn man für Autos ein Faible hat und dann in seinem Traumauto ein paar Runden drehen darf.
Ich bin nur über örtliche Feldwege ein bißchen hin und her und hab die Schaltung ausprobiert und mit der Federung bissl rumexperimentiert und es ist SO GEIL.


Einfach nur PURE PASSION, jeder Cent hat sich gelohnt dieses Bike zu kaufen.
Die Reifen sind so fett, dass du denkst du fährst mit Panzerketten (im Vergleich zu meinem alten MT. Und die XT Schaltung läuft so butterweich dass man die Gänge nur so reinhämmert.
Über die doppelte Federung muss ich wohl nix sagen.... die ganzen Schlaglöcher spürt man jedenfalls nicht.

Oh Gott ich glaub ich hab grad nen Orgasmus aufm Bike gehabt


----------



## iShock (26. April 2012)

Mega Warm und Sonnenschein heute (aber immer noch angenehm im Schatten) - so muss es sein 5/5

Erstes "richtiges" Gehalt gekriegt 1000/5


----------



## Kamsi (26. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich glaub ich hab grad nen Orgasmus aufm Bike gehabt







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWI-3v6RukI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWI-3v6RukI"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wWI-3v6RukI[/url]



MADE MY DAY


----------



## Legendary (26. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Manche Leute scheinen um so eine Uhrzeit schon recht geil zu sehen, dass sie falsche Nummern eintippen oder ein Troll attackiert mich..
> ..egal! Hab gerade ziemlich nette Titt*n per MMS bekommen.
> Das ist doch echt mal was anderes



Ziemlich nette Titt*n sollte man anderen Menschen aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorenthalten. Ich geb dir fix meine Handynummer.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ziemlich nette Titt*n sollte man anderen Menschen aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorenthalten. Ich geb dir fix meine Handynummer.



Habt ihrs nötig 
Hast du nicht mal gesagt, du hättest ne Freundin?


----------



## Legendary (26. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Habt ihrs nötig
> Hast du nicht mal gesagt, du hättest ne Freundin?



Ja und? Die weibliche Brust ist für den Mann so esentiell wie für die Frau der Zalando Shop.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja und? Die weibliche Brust ist für den Mann so esentiell wie für die Frau der Zalando Shop.



Mag sein aber gibts da nicht einfachere Möglichkeiten als sich MMS herumzuschicken? ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. April 2012)

Das stimmt natürlich, youp...äh youtube mein ich natürlich, ist definitiv kosteneffizienter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja und? Die weibliche Brust ist für den Mann so esentiell wie für die Frau der Zalando Shop.



Made my day  Weil es war ist.


----------



## Merianna (27. April 2012)

seit gestern fertig mit den schriftlichen Prüfungen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Made my day  Weil es war ist.



Ist es nicht, zumindest nicht zu 100%. Ich bestelle nichts bei Zalando, denn da ist es viel zu teuer. Und ich hab generell nur drei Paar Schuhe. Und btw... Wenn ich als Freundin mitbekommen würde, dass sich mein Kerl von irgendwem "T*ttenbilder" (schöner Ausdruck) schicken lässt, wäre die Beziehung schneller vorbei, als er 'Oh Scheiße' sagen könnte. 

was mich freut: Mein Päckchen aus Japan ist da! 10/5


----------



## Tilbie (27. April 2012)

Loanges Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## Alux (27. April 2012)

selbstgemachten Apfelstrudel mit Vanilleeis 4/5

26° im Schatten und 28° für morgen angesagt YYYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH/5  endlich kommt der Sommer


----------



## painschkes (27. April 2012)

_Montag oder Mittwoch endlich neues Handy! 5/5_


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2012)

Da ich mein Projekt in ein praktisches Projekt umwandeln konnte, muss ich nurnoch die Hälfte an Seiten schreiben. F*ck yeah/10


----------



## Manowar (28. April 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, zumindest nicht zu 100%. Ich bestelle nichts bei Zalando, denn da ist es viel zu teuer. Und ich hab generell nur drei Paar Schuhe. Und btw... Wenn ich als Freundin mitbekommen würde, dass sich mein Kerl von irgendwem "T*ttenbilder" (schöner Ausdruck) schicken lässt, wäre die Beziehung schneller vorbei, als er 'Oh Scheiße' sagen könnte.
> 
> was mich freut: Mein Päckchen aus Japan ist da! 10/5



Und was war drin? :>

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen: 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wer das war und weiß es auch jetzt noch nicht.
Also ich konnte ganz bestimmt nichts dafür und dein Kerl hätte auch nichts dafür gekonnt


----------



## Neneko89 (28. April 2012)

Einfah mal so:

Tera "vorbestellt" 11/5 

...bloß download dauert noch 1/5 ... naja, bleibt mehr Zeit fürs jetzt noch betrunkene RL


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Sonne ohne Ende im Moment 5/5

Der Sommer ist da. Ich bin glücklich


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. April 2012)

Na bei uns hängen noch die Wolken, aber ich hab die Hoffnung das heute Abend zum Grillen die Sonne schön knallt


----------



## Xidish (28. April 2012)

geschaffte Arbeit
langes Wochenende
Sommerwetter pur (momentan wolkenlos bei 28°C)

~/5


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Heute Motorsport Sonntag  5/5

Um 14 Uhr DTM Auftakt 2012 in Hockenheim und 14-16 Uhr WTCC in der Slowakei.
Schade dass sich beide Rennserien überschneiden aber naja WTCC ist sowieso das spannendere wenn man dann die Wahl hat.... ^^


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2012)

01.05: Feiertag und schönes Wetter, heute am Auto basteln und morgen Berufsschule 5/5


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Patch 1.13 fuer JAiA ist da! Taktischer Modus, Sektorinventar und noch ein paar andere nette Verbesserungen machen das Spiel endlich zu einem wirklichen Jagged Alliance! Nun fehlt nur noch IMP um seinen eigenen Merc zu erstellen - aber was man so liest, wird das wohl eher nicht kommen. Daher 3/5...


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Und was war drin? :>
> 
> Um das nochmal klar zu stellen:
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wer das war und weiß es auch jetzt noch nicht.
> Also ich konnte ganz bestimmt nichts dafür und dein Kerl hätte auch nichts dafür gekonnt



es war drin: eine Kinkakuji-Figurine (der Goldene Pavillon in Kyoto) und ein Yatsuhashi-Button aus Metall (Yatsuhashi eine japanische Süßigkeit) 

Und btw... ich hab keinen Kerl, die sind mir alle aus verschiedenen Grünend momentan einfach zu blöd. ^^ Dass die Person nichts dafür kann, wenn sie einfach so ein Bild geschickt bekommt, ist mir klar. Mir ging es eher darum, dass jemand anderes, der in einer Beziehung ist, das Bild unbedingt haben will. Der kann dann schon was dafür, denn sowas ist absolut armselig.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> es war drin: eine Kinkakuji-Figurine (der Goldene Pavillon in Kyoto) und ein Yatsuhashi-Button aus Metall (Yatsuhashi eine japanische Süßigkeit)
> 
> Und btw... ich hab keinen Kerl, die sind mir alle aus verschiedenen Grünend momentan einfach zu blöd. ^^ Dass die Person nichts dafür kann, wenn sie einfach so ein Bild geschickt bekommt, ist mir klar. Mir ging es eher darum, dass jemand anderes, der in einer Beziehung ist, das Bild unbedingt haben will. Der kann dann schon was dafür, denn sowas ist absolut armselig.



Kann man die Dinger eigentlich essen oder stirbt man da weils so süß ist? 

AÖ hat ne Freundin? Igitt! *g*


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der kann dann schon was dafür, denn sowas ist absolut armselig.



Mimimi!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mimimi!



Na, dich will ich sehen, wenn sich deine Freundin gewollt Bilder von primären Geschlechtsmerkmalen anderer Männer ansieht und dir dann mit 'Mimimi!' kommt. Aber genug davon. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben.


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Na, dich will ich sehen, wenn sich deine Freundin gewollt Bilder von primären Geschlechtsmerkmalen anderer Männer ansieht und dir dann mit 'Mimimi!' kommt. Aber genug davon. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben.



Da muss ich ihr aber schon recht geben AÖ


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Du glaubst wirklich es gibt Maenner die sich keine Nacktbilder oder Pr0ns anschauen? Anschauen ist erlaubt - aber gegessen wird zu Hause!


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du glaubst wirklich es gibt Maenner die sich keine Nacktbilder oder Pr0ns anschauen? Anschauen ist erlaubt - aber gegessen wird zu Hause!



Amen!


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Dem stimme ich auch zu 
Aber wirklich nen Foto aufm Handy rumtragen etc.. wenn meine Freundin den Dödel (oder mehrere? ^^) von anderen Typem aufm Handy oder irgendwo abgespeichert hätte, gäbs dicke Zoff ^^


----------



## Legendary (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich auch zu
> Aber wirklich nen Foto aufm Handy rumtragen etc.. wenn meine Freundin den Dödel (oder mehrere? ^^) von anderen Typem aufm Handy oder irgendwo abgespeichert hätte, gäbs dicke Zoff ^^



Mehrere auf einem Bild? 


Um das aber zum Schluss noch aufzuklären: Tittis = sekundäres Geschlechtsorgan, Pipi = primäres Geschlechtsorgan.

Um nicht Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen, müsste sie dann folglich nackte Männeroberkörper auf dem Handy haben.


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte das sekundaere Geschlechtsorgan des Mannes sei die Brieftasche?


----------



## Saji (1. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich dachte das sekundaere Geschlechtsorgan des Mannes sei die Brieftasche?



Es ist die Nase!

Schönes Wetter, gleich nochmal gegrillt! 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

> Primäre Geschlechtsmerkmale sind die Geschlechtsorgane, die direkt der Fortpflanzung dienen, wie z. B. die Vagina, die Ovarien, Uterus, Hoden, Nebenhoden, Samenwege und der Penis. Sie sind direkt bei der Geburt vorhanden
> 
> Sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale sind nicht direkt in die Reproduktion involvierte Merkmale nach der Geschlechtsreife, wie z. B. die Weibliche Brust oder der Hahnenkamm. Sekundäre Geschlechtsmerkmale sind physische Merkmale, die durch die sexuelle Selektion verändert werden können. Sie steigern beispielsweise oft die Attraktivität gegenüber dem anderen oder dem eigenen Geschlecht oder das Durchsetzungsvermögen gegenüber Konkurrenten oder dienen der Aufzucht der Jungen.
> Häufig betreffen sie Feder- und Haarkleid, Gebiss- und Skelettmerkmale, aber auch Horn- und Geweihbildung, Milchdrüsen oder den Beutel bei Beuteltieren.
> ...



Und damit das alles zum topic passt 

1/5 das ich helfen konnte


----------



## tear_jerker (1. Mai 2012)

dat feel wenn du mit open office dein stundenprotokoll schreibst welches 2 seitenlang sein soll und du am anfang der zweiten seite merkst du schreibst einzeilig 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

schön braun geworden (und das in bayern  ) 5/5


----------



## Saji (1. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> schön braun geworden (und das in bayern  ) 5/5



Wat dachtest du denn? Das hier alles unter einer dicken Steindecke liegt? -.-

Ich freue mich mal über nix, habe die Ehre! 0/5


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Aktion Körperfett geht weiter:
Ab jetzt wird jeden Morgen Rad gefahren.
So langsam sollte ich die 10% Körperfett dann mal erreichen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft nun...
> 
> 
> Zumindest solange bis ich zur Taktischen Station wechsel... dann gibt es einen DOS/4GW Professional Error und in der DOSBox Konsole speiht der mir nur "Error: Can't run code on this page" aus...
> ...



Bow before my abilities!

Ich hab es endlich zum laufen gekriegt... es war nur eine winzige Einstellung notwendig  5/5


----------



## Tilbie (2. Mai 2012)

Mittwoch geschafft! 5/5
Man wie ich diesen Tag hasse!


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Morgen letzte schriftliche Abiprüfung: Englisch

Danach endlich geschafft. Um 6 uhr aufstehen - kacke, aber wenn ich mittags nach Hause komme gleich nochmal nen Stündchen pennen. Passt.  5/5


----------



## Noxiel (2. Mai 2012)

Die erfolgreiche Abschlussprüfung "Anflugkontrolldienst", womit ich endlich eigenverantwortlich arbeiten darf. 5/5.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wat dachtest du denn? Das hier alles unter einer dicken Steindecke liegt? -.-



Doch hab ich mir eigentlich so gedacht


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bLwzMmGC6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


12/5
*Unruhig auf dem Stuhl herumrutsch*


----------



## Olliruh (3. Mai 2012)

Cooper Test mit ner 1 bestanden 5/5

3km in 12 Minuten !


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend gehts nach Italien: Pizza/5


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend gehts nach Italien: Pizza/5

Edit: Sorry für den Doppelpost...


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

Wochenende 5/5


..kein Muskelkater 3/5 D


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag die letzte Klausur meiner Schullaufbahn geschrieben 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Meine Nachbarn haben seit einer halben Stunde einen heftigen Lachflash, der einfach nur ansteckt 5/5
(gelobet seien die sommerlichen Temperaturen und offene Fenster)


----------



## Legendary (4. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heute Abend gehts nach Italien: Pizza/5



Herrlich, viel Spaß! Ich liebe Italien, das Essen dort ist einfach nur unbeschreiblich. Die haben wirklich das Dolce Vita.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Fast 1 1/2 Stunden seit meinem letzten Eintrag hier vergangen und die Nachbarn lachen noch immer hysterisch. Köstlich. 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (4. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich nach Drogenmißbrauch an, Frau Aufgeraucht! Du solltest fragen, ob Du mitmachen darfst!


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach Drogenmißbrauch an, Frau Aufgeraucht! Du solltest fragen, ob Du mitmachen darfst!



Wenn ich nur wüsste, aus welchem der offenen Fenster das Gelächter kommt...
Meine unmittelbaren Nachbarn sind es nicht, da scheint es heute eher dröge zu sein. Sind sonst gut drauf. Vielleicht das schlechte Gewissen, weil ihre drinnen/draussen-Katze die ganze Nacht vor der Tür gemauzt hat und ich heute früh meine Nachbarn auf der Treppe augenberingt mit "jutn morgen. ick glaub, die katze brauch dringend nen schlafplatz" gegrüßt habe.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Mai 2012)

Farmen von neuen Klamotten ertragreich abgeschlossen. 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Farmen von neuen Klamotten ertragreich abgeschlossen. 5/5



War bei mir heute früh angesichts der undurchschaubaren Wetterlage eher weniger ertragreich. Lustlos in den Kleiderschrank geschaut und am Ende aus dem Trockner 'geninjat'.
Ich fände so eine Art 'Schuluniform' für die Arbeit gar nicht so schlecht. Solange Polos und Jeans zur Kollektion gehören.
Männer haben es da soviel leichter (zumindest, wenn man wie ich nicht auf Business-Kostüm steht). Hemd & Jeans und fertig ist der Bürolook. Aber solange meine Kollegin mit Mickey-Mouse-Shirt kommt, mach ich mir um mein Polo/Jeans-Outfit keine Gedanken ;-)


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Mai 2012)

die neueste simpsonsfolge , am ende hat ich glatt etwas pipi in den augen "What a great ride" 5/5


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Die WTCC wieder dieses Wochenende und James Thompson im neuen Lada fährt mit  5/5
Wird bestimmt interessant, hoffentlich bleiben die Chevys mal etwas zurück damits spannend bleibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2012)

Tolles Wochenende gehabt... 10/5


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Mai 2012)

Konov, wo schaustn' die WTCC?


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Konov, wo schaustn' die WTCC?



Eurosport 

Jedes Rennen wird live übertragen, 1. und 2. Sprintrennen immer Sonntags. Meistens irgendwann am Nachmittag.
heute war das erste Rennen überraschenderweise schon um 11 uhr morgens, das zweite mittags.

Das zweite Rennen war heute übrigens mal richtig gut, weil in Ungarn ein Ungar gewonnen hat und die Menge tobte, während Chevy mal keinen 3-fach Sieg eingefahren hat.


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Herrlich, viel Spaß! Ich liebe Italien, das Essen dort ist einfach nur unbeschreiblich. Die haben wirklich das Dolce Vita.


In der Gegend wo ich im Juli bin, gibt es haufenweise Wildschwein. Tortelli mit Wildschwein, Bolognese mit Wildschwein, Wildschweinsalami und und und... 


Zum Glück haben wir noch Wildschweinsalami im Kühlschrank 2/5


----------



## tear_jerker (7. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub ich hab grad Obelix an meinem Fenster vorbei Richtung Italien sprinten sehen.....

die verloren gegangene Rechung nochmals per email zugeschickt bekommen zu haben um einen garantiefall abwickeln zu können  4/5


----------



## Derulu (7. Mai 2012)

Downloadlink für den The Secret World Beta Weekend Client (und am Wochenende frei).....YES!!

111111111111111x^10 /5


----------



## tonygt (7. Mai 2012)

Endlich wieder Seiten gefunden wo ich kostensparsam Animes schauen kann 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott, wie köstlich ...

Draussen auf der Straße lief grad eine junge Familie vorbei. Mom&Dad haben Streit: "Du glaubst doch, du bist allein auf der Welt!". "Ach nun hör doch auf." Da fängt Sohnemann (ca. 4 Jahre) an, zu singen: "Der Kuckuck und der Esel, die hatten einen Streit..."

Herrlich.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2012)

Heute ne nette politische Diskusion in der Schule gehabt mit den Wahlmännern von SPD,FDP,den Grünen & den Piraten gehabt. 
War echt informativ (nur der wahlmann der fdp war inkompetent) 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2012)

Neues Pic un so.. 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (8. Mai 2012)

WE auf'm Mittelaltermarkt mit einer Freundin 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

ENDLICH MEINEN FÜHRERSCHEIN FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Dankschön


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2012)

Shooting für den neuen Star Trek Film ist abgeschlossen, jetzt geht es auf für ein Jahr Post Processing! WOHOOOOO!


1701/5


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2012)

im herbst endlich bei der telekom entertain wegzusein


----------



## Xidish (9. Mai 2012)

The Elder Scrolls Online soll kommen.

Bin mal gespannt, wie das umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Mai 2012)

Mittwoch vorbei 5/5

@Olliruh: GZ. Werde meinen auch bald machen.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> The Elder Scrolls Online soll kommen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie das umgesetzt wird.



Ein MMO in der Skyrim-Welt sozusagen und mit unzähligen Dungeons und Raids... also völlig auf PVE ausgelegt.... so stell ich mir das vor wie es sein könnte!
Klingt erstmal cool. Mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Buffed redet schon darüber. Infos und erste Kontroverse existieren ebenfalls schon.
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/196269-droht-wowsierung-von-the-elder-scrolls/


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Also die bisherigen Features lassen drauf schliessen, dass es ein 0815-MMO wird, das ausser dem TES-Setting nicht wahnsinnig viel mit TES gemein hat.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also die bisherigen Features lassen drauf schliessen, dass es ein 0815-MMO wird, das ausser dem TES-Setting nicht wahnsinnig viel mit TES gemein hat.



...was für TES nicht-kenner erstmal wumpe ist. ^^


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Welcher Gamer kennt denn TES nicht? Das TES-MMO ist einfach nur:

1) 0815-MMORPG mit Hero-Engine (weil die bei SWTOR schon so super ueberzeugen konnte)
2) TES-Lizenz ueberstuelpen um die breite TES-Fanbase fuer sich zu gewinnen
3) Profit (wieviel ist fraglich)
4) Umstellung auf F2P innerhalb des ersten Jahres


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2012)

Grundsatzdiskussionen = Offtopic


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Welcher Gamer kennt denn TES nicht? Das TES-MMO ist einfach nur:
> 
> 1) 0815-MMORPG mit Hero-Engine (weil die bei SWTOR schon so super ueberzeugen konnte)
> 2) TES-Lizenz ueberstuelpen um die breite TES-Fanbase fuer sich zu gewinnen
> ...



Jede Menge kannten TES vor Skyrim nicht. 
Nicht jeder fängt beim Zocken mit Rollenspielen an...

Ansonsten warten wirs doch erstmal ab, bevor hier jeder die Glaskugel auf den Tisch holt.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jede Menge kannten TES vor Skyrim nicht.
> Nicht jeder fängt beim Zocken mit Rollenspielen an...
> 
> Ansonsten warten wirs doch erstmal ab, bevor hier jeder die Glaskugel auf den Tisch holt.



Da die Featureliste ja bereits released ist bedarft dies keine Glaskugel mehr.
..und Morrowind und Oblivion waren nun wirklich keine unbekannten Titel.


----------



## Xidish (9. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt' mir schon vorstellen, daß dieses Spiel Erfolg hat.
Und das mit der Engine ist, denke ich, Quatsch - TES Hersteller ist ganz bestimmt nicht Bioware.
Außerdem werden sie bestimmt nix mit EA zu tun haben.

*edit*: Und wie im unteren Link gelsen habe, steht da nur, daß die Engine ähnlich der Hero-Engine sein wird.

pro z.B.

Die TES Community ist riesig
Die TESler (inc. me) haben sich das schon jahrelang gewünscht (es gab bisher nur ein sehr kleinen Online-Modus).
Die Welt ist wesentlich größer als die WoWs
Viele scheinen ja WoW satt zu haben, TES wird WoW ähnlich sein
+++

contra z.B.

wird evtl. doch nur ein Abklatsch anderer Spiele
Spielzeit wird nicht gratis sein
Story von TES wird zu stark vernachlässigt
Das Niveau wird dank des heutigen Spielergehabes auch noch in den Schmutz gezogen
+++

Also erst mal postiv denken und abwarten.
Bei "TES" wurde sich bisher immer Zeit gelassen und viele Dinge gründlich durchdacht.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Elder Scrolls Online Game Informer Details

Das mit der Engine hat sich niemand ausgedacht, das ist bestätigt.


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Wie Deathstyle schon sagt: Es ist schon ne Menge bekannt und ich habe das nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. 

Die Entwickler des TES-MMOs haben eine Lizenz fuer die Hero-Engine erworben (die gleiche Engine wie von SWTOR benutzt) und man hat sogar schon erste Screenshots gezeigt. Das Ganze sieht ja nichtmal schlecht aus - nur mit TES hat es halt wenig zu tun. Statt dem TES-ueblichen Selbstziel-Kampf-System wird es wohl (soweit man das sehen konnte) ein normales Anvisieren->Faehigkeiten-Ausloesen geben (wie bei WoW und vielen anderen MMORPGs) und man hat Klassen und Level angekuendigt. Damit fallen meiner Meinung nach zumindest die beiden Features weg, welche die TES-Spiele eben "anders" machten.

Das heisst: Ich wuerde mich so richtig freuen wenn das was ordentliches werden wuerde - aber im Moment sieht es eher nicht danach aus...


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2012)

5 ...4 ... 3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Mai 2012)

Gleich geht's los zur Geburtstagsfeier! 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Mai 2012)

Das Video hier fasst das bisher Bekannte für meinen Geschmack sehr gut zusammen.
Ansehen lohnt sich. Die Geschichte mit den Ultimates kannte ich vorher noch gar nicht.

http://vid.buffed.de/video/8217/TES-The-Elder-Scrolls-Online-Alles-zum-BethesdaMMO

Zum Thema:
Heute abend gibts Pizza  5/5


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Mai 2012)

Erklärt leider nicht das nahezu alles was TES ausmacht übern' Haufen geworfen wird.

Aja und ne große Flasche eiskaltes Desperados 4/5.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2012)

Freitag und Samstag Hafengeburtstag 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Erklärt leider nicht das nahezu alles was TES ausmacht übern' Haufen geworfen wird.



Hab auch nich behauptet, dass ich das gut fände 
Diente der reinen Information


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, wenn ein MMO heute "richtig" designt ist, kann man schon Erfolg haben. Zwar lebt TES bisher weitgehend von diesem Einzelkampf, diesem Schicksal, ein einzelner Held, Weltenretter zu sein und auch von dieser eigenen Tag- und Nachtzeit (Attentäter im Schlaf, Morrowind ... wie ich sie hasste), dennoch kann man aus Tamriel ein MMO gestalten, mit dem man Spaß haben kann.

Ich habe weiterhin die Hoffnung, das es irgendwann wieder ein Langzeit-MMO gibt, wie es WoW einst war.

Wenn diese atmosphärische Dichte übernommen wird, Instanzen nicht gerade an jeder Ecke zu finden sind und Fähigkeiten wie Alchemie und die dazugehörige Sammelfreude von Zutaten zu Berufen werden, könnte das wirklich wirklich spannend werden. Vor allem wenn die Wachen wieder bunt mitmischen und Diebstähle oder Angriffe auf fremde Spieler stoppen ... Hinzu noch Housing ... Eigentlich ein interessanter Gedanke.


----------



## Potpotom (10. Mai 2012)

Rückzahlung durch RWE nachdem mein Abschlag 2 Jahre lang zu hoch war... 800€ incoming.

o/


----------



## EspCap (10. Mai 2012)

14 Punkte in Geschichte & Religion - 4/5 
(Ersteres mit einem Tag Vorbereitung)


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2012)

Das Ihr zum Topic zurückgefunden habt 5/5 ^^


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2012)

Hab mir gerade von meinen ausbezahlten Überstunden (naja, ganz reichten sie dann doch nicht) das hier bestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Archos 101 G9 Turbo - es sollte halt ein günstiges Tablet mit guter Leistung sein.  5/5 weils morgen schon da ist.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> 14 Punkte in Geschichte & Religion - 4/5
> (Ersteres mit einem Tag Vorbereitung)



Religion wird noch unterrichtet?
Gott steh uns bei...


----------



## Ol@f (10. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Religion wird noch unterrichtet?
> Gott steh uns bei...


Ich persönlich fands ja nur in der Oberstufe interessant, aber habs dann doch abgewählt, weil ich lieber Freistunden hatte


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Religion wird noch unterrichtet?


_"4.1 Schülerinnen und Schüler dürfen wegen der Teilnahme oder Nichtteilnahme am Religionsunterricht weder bevorzugt noch benachteiligt werden." (Vereinbarung ... gemäß § 9 Abs. 7 des Brandenburgischen Schulgesetzes)
_Ich nehme an, die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot. Ich hätte die Freistunde gewählt, wobei ich mir die brandenburger Alternativ-Variante "Lebensgestaltung-Ethik-Religionskunde" fürs Allgemeinwissen wahrscheinlich angehört hätte.

So hinterwäldlerisch und militaristisch sind wir Preussen gar nicht: "(2) Niemand darf wegen seiner Rasse, Abstammung, Nationalität, Sprache, seines Geschlechts, _seiner sexuellen Identität_, seiner sozialen Herkunft oder Stellung, seiner Behinderung, seiner religiösen, weltanschaulichen oder politischen Überzeugung bevorzugt oder benachteiligt werden."
Die erste Landesverfassung der Bundesrepublik, die diesen Zusatz trug.


----------



## Legendary (10. Mai 2012)

In Bayern gibts auch auf der FOS und der BS Religion. Kein Wunder im christlichsten aller Bundesländer. Ich als Evangele hatte immer Vorteile, entweder ist Reli dann für mich ganz ausgefallen oder ich hatte Ethik.  Habs aber nach 13 Jahren inkl. Fos und Gymnasium auf der BS abgewählt. Das Thema Abtreibung, Aids und Euthanasie höre ich sonst zum drölften Mal.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend, von mir organisierter, inoffizieller Geschäfts-Event: Zuerst Pizza, danach...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yo6GnUWtdIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eingeladen wurden nur die Leute, die bis morgens um 5 durchhalten (und das sind nicht zwangsläufig junge, da ist auch einer dabei, der schon fast 50 ist   )

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2012)

Lostprophets gestern 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/5 

So ein geiles Konzert hatte ich noch nie, sie waren einfach so unglaublich gut. Das Publikum war einfach nur überragend. Pits über den ganzen Saal, Wall of Death's und Crowdsurfing - so muss das sein. Besonders bei Last Train Home ... während des ruhigeren Intros haben sich ALLE im Publikum hingesetzt und zugehört, als dann die Gitarren einsetzten sind alle aufgesprungen und haben mitgesungen und gemosht. 

Ich könnte heulen


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2012)

Amarillo Design Bureau existiert tatsächlich doch noch und damit auch StarFleet Battles, Federation Commander, Prime Directive etc. 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie versteh ich nie so ganz wovon Du schreibst.... 

achja
5/5 - jetzt Wochenende^^


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

er redet von star trek


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Mai 2012)

Ich red grad hiervon:

http://www.starfleetgames.com/


----------



## EspCap (11. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Religion wird noch unterrichtet?
> Gott steh uns bei...



Joah  Religion oder Ethik. Teilweise bereue ich, nicht Ethik gewählt zu haben. Aber andererseits muss man in Religion nur ein bisschen Zeug auswendig lernen und das wars. Wir hatten als Thema auch Buddhismus, das ist ganz interessant.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

in ländern mit überwiegenden katholischen glauben wird religion unterichtet in allen anderen bundesländern ethik


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2012)

Nein. Normal wird beides angeboten und die Schueler koennen auswaehlen was davon sie belegen. Und bei uns war es sogar so, dass die 2 Katholiken des Jahrgang gesondert Religionsunterricht hatten.

PS: Und ich freu mich, dass fast schon Wochenende ist und das Wetter zumindest momentan recht anstaendig ausschaut 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (11. Mai 2012)

Internet geht wieder! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> in ländern mit überwiegenden katholischen glauben wird religion unterichtet in allen anderen bundesländern ethik



Bei uns wurde beides erst ab der 11. Klasse unterrichtet, was ich recht sinnlos fand, da sich die persönliche Einstellung zu Moral/Ethik oder Religion in diesem Alter bereits ausgebildet hat und sich auch kaum noch durch die Schule ändern lässt. Vorher gab es dafür einfach keine Lehrer an unserer Schule. Ich habe mich damals für Ethik entschieden, weil ich nicht gläubig bin. Im Endeffekt haben wir aber mehr über die Weltreligionen geschwafelt als der Religionskurs. -.-

was mich freut: Das Grillen der Nachbarn fällt wegen schlechtem Wetter aus. Endlich mal ein Abend ohne nervigen Grillgestank! 10/5


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2012)

die Tatsache das die Schulparty in nem knappen Monat vermutlich so aussehen wird 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2S3RvIHwGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





5^xxx/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2012)

gleich auf die piste 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Bei uns wurde beides erst ab der 11. Klasse unterrichtet, was ich recht sinnlos fand, da sich die persönliche Einstellung zu Moral/Ethik oder Religion in diesem Alter bereits ausgebildet hat und sich auch kaum noch durch die Schule ändern lässt. Vorher gab es dafür einfach keine Lehrer an unserer Schule. Ich habe mich damals für Ethik entschieden, weil ich nicht gläubig bin. Im Endeffekt haben wir aber mehr über die Weltreligionen geschwafelt als der Religionskurs. -.-
> 
> was mich freut: Das Grillen der Nachbarn fällt wegen schlechtem Wetter aus. Endlich mal ein Abend ohne nervigen Grillgestank! 10/5



wenn er die letzten atge oft gegrillt hat kannst du dich beschweren, glaube nach deutschen recht waren es nur 6 mal die man im jahr offiziell grillen darf

edit: nach ein bisschen googlefoo hab ich zwar kein gesetz dazu gefunden aber einen urteilsspruch in welchem der richter dem angeklagten vorgeschrieben hat nur 2 mal im monat und 10mal im ganzen jahr grillen zu dürfen


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> zwar kein gesetz dazu gefunden aber einen urteilsspruch



Bayerisches OLG: 25 Meter vom Haus entfernt, höchstens fünfmal im Jahr auf dem Holzkohlefeuer (Az.: 2 ZBR 6/99)
Amtsgericht Berlin-Schöneberg: 20 bis 25 Mal pro Jahr für circa zwei Stunden und bis maximal 21 Uhr  (Az.: 3 C 14/07)
LG Aachen: zweimal im Monat zwischen 17 und 22.30 Uhr (Az.: 6 S 2/02)
OLG Oldenburg: viermal jährlich bis 24 Uhr (Az.: 13 U 53/02)
LG Stuttgart: empfahl Elektrogrill und Aluschalen statt Holzkohlegrill (Az.: 10 T 359/96)

Und so weiter und so fort


----------



## Legendary (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich seh wie oft bei uns in Bayern gegrillt wird.  Wir grillen im Schrebergarten meiner Freundin wenns Sommer ist mindestens alle 14 Tage einmal wenn nicht öfter. Gibt nix besseres!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Mai 2012)

Ich hab nichts gegen das Grillen an sich. Aber die grillen auf ihrem Balkon, was vom Vermieter leider gestattet wird, weil sie einen Elektrogrill benutzen. Der Geruch vom Grillfleisch zieht halt permanent in unsere Wohnung. Ich bin kein Vegetarier, aber den halben Tag ne ganze Woche lang mit diesem Geruch zugepflastert zu werden, den man irgendwann auch nicht mehr aus den Klamotten bekommt, nervt einfach. Und da braucht auch keiner sagen, dass ich die Fenster zulassen soll (musste ich mir schon anhören von diesen Idioten). Sobald es wieder wärmer wird, fangen die wieder an und dann werden sie beim Vermieter gemeldet; die nächste Instanz ist dann wohl das Gericht.

was mich freut: momentan nichts


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2012)

Naja ok wenn DAUERND gegrillt wird würd ich auch mal irgendwann was sagen. Elektrogrills gehen eh, lieber Fleischgeruch als ständig Holzkohlerauch in der Wohnung, der stinkt bestialisch auf Dauer.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

hmm ich hätte gedacht das gerade fleisch bestialisch riecht...

über diesen schlechten wortwitz 1/5 xD


----------



## Dominau (12. Mai 2012)

Überragendes Mittagsschläfchen gemacht. Ich fühl mich großartig !
5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Mai 2012)

wuhu pokalsieger borussia dortmund 1000/5 
double sieger borussia dortmund unbekannt/5

1monat noch bis urlaub 2000/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2012)

Ausbildungsbestätigung bekommen FUCKYEAH/5


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2012)

CDU 26%


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (13. Mai 2012)

SPD 38,8% 5/5

Maldonado siegt und nicht immer die gleichen Ex-Sieger 5/5


----------



## EspCap (13. Mai 2012)

FDP 8,5% und damit nach den aktuellen Hochrechnungen merklich mehr als die Piraten 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die FDP sind sowieso die größten Lutscher der Politprominenz...



Ihr kennt sicher alle dieses Styroporzeug in Paketen, manchmal auch solche Plastiklufttütchen. Füllmaterial, wo immer das eigentliche Produkt den Karton nicht ausfüllt, kommt das Zeug zum Einsatz. Ähnlich sehe ich die Funktion der FDP... profillose Lückenfüller.

Aber nun ganz schnell zurück zum Topic:
ich freu mich (nicht über, sondern) aufs Bett. Gute Nacht :-)


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2012)

schon etwas ärgerlich das ich jetzt nicht mehr zu fdplern sagen kann"Jedes Bier hat mehr Prozent als ihr!", aber vielleicht fängt die fdp sch ja wieder, der deutschen Parteienlandschaft wäre es zu wünschen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Mai 2012)

der fdp gönn ich nicht mal den dreck unter meinem fingernägeln


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag Feiertags-Frühstücks-Buffet in einem Road Stop mit einer ehemaligen Mitschülerin in der Ausbildung und ihrem Lebensgefährten, die mich beide erst zu Metin2 und schließlich zu WoW gebracht haben :-) 5/5


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen Diablo 3: Feuer/5


----------



## Manowar (14. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgen Diablo 3: Feuer/5



Ich freu mich auch drauf, aaaaber.. vom 16. -20. erstmal nicht da -_-


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

d3 die woche mit kumpels zocken 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Mai 2012)

Diablo lag heute schon vor der Tür *.* 5/5
Ich bin richtig überrascht, dass einem Spiel mal wieder ein richtiges Handbuch beiliegt^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2012)

*Durchwisch*


----------



## Plato0n (14. Mai 2012)

Das ich gleich wieder Guild Wars 2 spielen kann


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

Plato0n schrieb:


> Das ich gleich wieder Guild Wars 2 spielen kann



Woot will auch


----------



## Plato0n (14. Mai 2012)

is ja nur nen kurzer Stresstest, aber immerhin 7 Stunden


----------



## Legendary (14. Mai 2012)

Worüber ich mich freue:

Montag: Arbeit (geschafft)
Dienstag: Schule
Mittwoch: Schule
Donnerstag: Feiertag
Freitag: Frei


!!!!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Montag: Arbeit (geschafft -_ Sektfrühstück_)
> Dienstag:_ Arbeit_
> Mittwoch: _Arbeit, langes Wochenende einläuten
> _Donnerstag: Feiertag
> Freitag - _Montag:_ Frei


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich freue:
> 
> Montag: _Seminar viel aus_
> Dienstag: _1 Seminar_
> ...


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heute eine vorlesung
dienstag-eisessen mit meiner angebeteten. frei
mittwoch-frei, coktail abend im moonlight *hicks*
donnerstag-bollerwagen ziehen ^^ *hicks*
freitag-immer frei. ausnüchtern


----------



## EspCap (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen - Letzte GFS (in Physik)
Bis Donnerstag frei, dann - Abihütte bis Sonntag
FIN (keine Schule mehr. Ever. Studienbeginn Oktober)


----------



## Legendary (14. Mai 2012)

Wie sie alle meine schöne Auflistung klauen. ;D

Ich denk mal ich bin trotzdem gut dran. 4 Tage frei sind schon sehr schön zum bisschen entspannen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie sie alle meine schöne Auflistung klauen. ;D


Der entscheidende Unterschied zu Guttenberg. Wir zitieren.


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Unterschied zu Guttenberg. Wir zitieren.



Sogar voll mit Quellen und so


----------



## Legendary (14. Mai 2012)

Haha. 

Ich erlaube es euch gnädigerweise.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich freue:
> 
> Montag: Schule (geschafft)
> Dienstag: Vorbesprechung OP
> ...



1/5


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2012)

naja was willst erlauben im barrierefreien raum ? ^^
gerade bestätigung zu meinem praktikum bekommen


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen letzte Prüfung mündlich, bin froh wenns vorbei is 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dienstag: Vorbesprechung OP
> Mittwoch: OP
> Donnerstag: Im Kh liegen
> Freitag: Im Kh liegen



Wollen doch alle nur dein bestes. KH über den Feiertag reduziert die Fehlzeiten  
Wünsche dir eine reibungslose OP.

Novamin Sulfon ... das Zeug, aus dem Träume gemacht werden.
(Das hatte mal eine Freundin im Tropf. Vorher: Bahhh! Wääähh! Sie stirbt! Sie stirbt! Oder bekommt Fünflinge! Heeeelp! Danach: *kicher* *giggel* Selbst die zerfledderte Kanülenverpackung trieb sie zu philosophischen Gedanken  . Und ich frag die Schwester noch, ob das alles normal wäre. Sie reagiere so komisch. Schwester winkt lächelnd ab und meine Bekannte: 'heee, lasch gut schein. isch schön. guck mal, wasch ischt dasch? boah cool!')


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2012)

Von Novalgin? Dann war es sicherlich nicht das Medikament, welches sie zu den philosophischen Gedanken trieb, sondern vermutlich ein zusätzlicher Placeboeffekt. Oder sie hat doch ein opioides Analgetikum bekommen, aber von Novalgin kommt sowas definitiv nicht ^^

BTT:
Bekomm die Woche mein Gehalt 2/5
Donnerstag bis Sonntag durcharbeiten 4/5
Morgen Fäden in der Hand gezogen bekommen 3/5


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe ich kriege diesmal mehr Schmerzmittel als beim letzten mal, aufgewacht und krasse Schmerzen gehabt -.-


----------



## Ogil (14. Mai 2012)

Hier bekommt man nach so OPs die starke Schmerzen verursachen erstmal fuer 1 Tag (max) eine Morphium-Pumpe. Da kann man dann auf Knopfdruck fuer Linderung sorgen: *Schmerz* - *drueck* - *ahhhhhhhhh*. Sehr wirksam - aber wohl nicht das vertraeglichste Schmerzmittel und wird bei vielen wohl auch schon vorzeitig (weil einem davon schlecht wird) abgenommen.

Da freut mich direkt, dass meine Frau die OP hinter sich hat und das Resultat der Untersuchung vor Kurzem auch war, dass wohl alles ok ist... 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> aber von Novalgin kommt sowas definitiv nicht ^^


Mit Medizin hab ich es nicht so. Bei Kopfschmerzen ASS, wenns 'passt', ansonsten Bett. Wenns mich vor (Kreuz)Schmerzen fast umbringt, Ibu 600 aus ner alten Verschreibung (seit dem Fahrradunfall aufge*raucht).

In dem Fall war es echt derb. Wir hatten das Auto bereits gepackt, Ferienwohnung war gemietet, Reiseroute ausgedruckt. Fünf Minuten vor der geplanten Abfahrt haben wir den Notarzt gerufen. Einen ähnlichen Zustand kenne ich nur von einer Zwillingsgeburt ohne PDA. (Monate später die Diagnose Morbus Crohn).
Sie weinte, schrie und krümmte sich. Dann der Tropf, langsam Entspannung, plötzlich war sie KOMPLETT still. Da hab ich eine Schwester abgefangen und nachgefragt. Aber war alles korrekt. Dann machte sie die Augen auf und kicherte echt über jeden Mist (sie ist selbst im Normalzustand nicht der Mensch, der viel kichert). Wir schoben es auf den Tropf, haben die Schwester noch gefragt, obs das Zeug in der Apotheke gibt (naja, nach einigen Stunden in der Tristess einer Notaufnahme wird man albern )*


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hier bekommt man nach so OPs die starke Schmerzen verursachen erstmal fuer 1 Tag (max) eine Morphium-Pumpe. Da kann man dann auf Knopfdruck fuer Linderung sorgen: *Schmerz* - *drueck* - *ahhhhhhhhh*. Sehr wirksam - aber wohl nicht das vertraeglichste Schmerzmittel und wird bei vielen wohl auch schon vorzeitig (weil einem davon schlecht wird) abgenommen.
> 
> Da freut mich direkt, dass meine Frau die OP hinter sich hat und das Resultat der Untersuchung vor Kurzem auch war, dass wohl alles ok ist... 5/5



hatte ich dann auch ...


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

Mündliche Prüfung bestanden 5/5
Alle Prüfungen durch...

Das Ende der Welt..... ich bin erleichtert


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2012)

In dieser Pumpe ist auch im Normalfall kein Morphin, sondern meistens Dipidolor. Allerdings auch ein Opioid, nur halt nicht so stark. Allerdings die gleiche Wirkweise. Aber wenn man an Opioid denkt, denkt man ja meistens an Morphin, von daher passt das schon. Das stärkste ist übrigens Sufentanil, 700-1000-fache Potenz von Morphin. Das heißt, wenn ich pro kg Körpergewicht für die gewünschte Schmerzreduzierung 1mg Sufenta nehme, brauch ich für die gleiche Wirkung fast 1 Gramm Morphin.

So, das war Schmerzmittelkunde mit schneemaus 

BTT: Dass ich nur noch morgen frei hab und übermorgen endlich wieder arbeiten gehe 5/5


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

Dass ich erstmal gar nix mehr tue, mich mit Türkisch lernen beschäftigen kann und nach Nebenjobs suchen kann.

GEILE ZEIT 5/5

... und bafög einstreiche bis Ende des Sommers obwohl keine Schule mehr ist.
Meine Schule ist schon toll


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mündliche Prüfung bestanden 5/5
> Alle Prüfungen durch...
> 
> Das Ende der Welt..... ich bin erleichtert



Und? Wars tatsächlich so schlimm?

Ja, fast jeder macht sich vorher kirre, aber schlussendlich ist alles halb so wild.

Meine mündliche Prüfungen waren damals wirklich gut. Gerade jetzt in der Ausbildung damals. Man weiß ... gut ... du warst an sich n brauchbarer Schüler, grundsätzlich schriftlich unter den Topleuten, mündlich nunja, haperte es wie immer, da man sich trotz des Wissens aufgrund von Unsicherheiten oder eben weil es unangenehm ist schlussendlich nicht meldet.

Die schriftlichen Prüfungen haben zwar nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis gebracht, da man immer irgendwelche "Grenzen" fand, in meinem Fall aber viel öfter unachtsam war ... Aber über ne 2 will man ja nicht meckern ...

Vor der mündlichen Prüfung habe ich kaum noch gelernt. Am Tag der Prüfung und am Tag davor ... Seiten durchwälzt für 5 Minuten... vor der Prüfung unruhig die Blätter zittern lassen und Dinge überflogen, aber kein tatsächliches Lernverhalten mehr.

Dann kamen die anderen Schüler hinzu. Die Gruppe vor uns strahlte vor Glück "ihr schafft das sowieso", gleiches sagte ich immer wieder zum Mitprüfling ... überzeugt von mir war ich trotzdem nicht.

Einer der 3 Prüfer kam raus, bat uns rein. Vor uns Umschläge. Darin konnte eine Aufgabe gewählt werden, dazu sollte man dann nach 10 Minuten Vorbereitungszeit einen 5 Minuten Vortrag halten, Positionen erklären. Während die anderen mit sich haderten, wählte ich eine Aufgabe aus Vermietung und Verpachtung. Bereits nun begann ich nicht, mir Lösungen zu überlegen, sondern bereitete gewissermaßen eine Vortagsstruktur vor. 

Erst in der Vorbereitungszeit schaute ich dann überhaupt kurz, was nun die eigentlichen Positionen waren ... Direkt wurde ich unterbrochen von meinen Mitschülern "psst psst" "ich hab keine Ahnung von meinem Thema" (er hatte ja nur 3 zur Auswahl) von der anderen Ecke "wie war das nochmal? ..." ... Juhu, ich bin denen einen Schritt voraus, dennoch so weit es ging geholfen. Es waren definitiv nicht meine Themen, die sie geholfen hatten, daher ... nunja ... ich wollte mich nicht zu sehr da reinversetzen, hatte genug noch zu planen. Nach der Hälfte der Zeit kamen zwar noch Rückfragen, aber die wichtigen Wissensfragen für meinen Vortrag waren geklärt ... Wieder brachte ich ne gewisse Erzählstruktur ein ...

Ein Prüfer kam um die Ecke ... Das waren die 10 Minuten? Ich hab 3 Notizen auf meinem Blatt Papier ... na ob ich mir alles bis zur anderen Seite des Klassenraums merken kann?

Wir mussten nach vorne.

Nun eine für mich wichtige Entscheidung. Ich war nicht der erste von uns Dreien. Bammelnd vor Angst stotterte der erste Mitprüfling los, verharrte sich ... fand sich wieder ... viele Rückfragen blieben offen. Diese wurden aber nicht an der Stelle weitergegeben. 

Stattdessen war ich dran. Ich begann mein "Meisterwerk" zu präsentieren, redete knapp 3 Minuten und fand dann ein Ende ... Geil ... Ich habe mich nie selbst verhaspelt, so durchgesprochen, ständiges Kopfnicken (was ja nichts bedeutet), keine Rückfragen. Dann Nummer 3 in unserer Runde ... "öööh äääh" Er fand weder Anfang, noch Ende, las alles nur ab ... Schadenfreude ist zwar böse, aber seine Niederlage ...

Es stand uns die allgemeine Fragerunde bevor. Fragen zu allen Themen ... Nun kamen die Rückfragen, an Person Nr. 1. Sie hat sich verbessert, es kamen immer wieder kurze Rückfragen in meine Richtung "ist das wirklich so?", ein abnicken genügte, zum Schluss eine Korrektur "na das stimmt aber nicht hundertprozentig" ... ich Großkotz.
Die Blicke richteten sich auf mich. WAH PANIK! "zuerst mal ... im Prinzip war ihr Vortrag vollkommen in Ordnung (JUHUUUU), da also keine Sorge ... aber (mir bahnte schlimmes ..." Neben 2 öden Nachfragen folgte dann eine Aufzählung wo mir ein Part fehlte, den ich nie gelernt hatte. Den konnte Prüfling 3 jedoch. Dann gingen die Blicke nach rechts. Der einzige Prüfling, der auf der Kippe stand. Noch 10 Minuten vor "unserer" Prüfung musste er allein rein, um überhaupt zu dieser mündlichen Prüfung zugelassen zu werden. "bis auf 1 Sache in ihrem Vortrag war leider alles falsch". Er wurde bombadiert mit super leichten Aufgaben, damit er punkten kann. Immer wieder huschten die Mehrzahl seiner Kommentare in meine Richtung zum abnicken, zwischendurch mal gen Prüfling Nr. 1 links von mir.

Nach gerade mal 5 Minuten war die Fragerunde beendet. "ich glaube, wir haben genug gehört". Kein Vergleich zu meiner 1stündigen mündlichen Prüfung damals in der höheren Handelsschule oder im Abitur ... Wir wurden rausgebeten.

Prüfling 1 sollte sich einschätzen, lag richtig ... 3 
Ich wurde fast schon übersprungen, mir wurden 90% (knappe 2) gegeben, keine Widerworte, keine Einschätzung.
Prüfling 3 schätzte auf eine 3 ... Blicke unter den Prüfern ... "sie sollten Gott danken", 4- mit viel viel Gutdünken.


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2012)

Wall of Text ^^

Also ich hab mit den leuten die mit mir geprüft wurden heute vormittag nicht die ÜBER-Noten abgesahnt, aber das ist mir auch völlig wumpe, weil ich nix studieren will, wo ich gute Noten brauche.
Einige Fragen haben mich kalt erwischt, da ist mir spontan nix zu eingefallen. Hab dann um den heißen Brei herumgeredet.

Mir gings nur ums bestehen, der Rest geht mir am Arsch vorbei insofern bin ich sehr glücklich und kacke ab sofort auf unser Schulsystem


----------



## iShock (15. Mai 2012)

so es steht fest am Freitag hab ich frei 5/5 wochenende ich komme


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> In dieser Pumpe ist auch im Normalfall kein Morphin, sondern meistens Dipidolor. Allerdings auch ein Opioid, nur halt nicht so stark. Allerdings die gleiche Wirkweise. Aber wenn man an Opioid denkt, denkt man ja meistens an Morphin, von daher passt das schon. Das stärkste ist übrigens Sufentanil, 700-1000-fache Potenz von Morphin. Das heißt, wenn ich pro kg Körpergewicht für die gewünschte Schmerzreduzierung 1mg Sufenta nehme, brauch ich für die gleiche Wirkung fast 1 Gramm Morphin.
> 
> So, das war Schmerzmittelkunde mit schneemaus
> 
> BTT: Dass ich nur noch morgen frei hab und übermorgen endlich wieder arbeiten gehe 5/5



wenn ich es richtig verstanden hb krieg ich diesmal einen zugang unter dem huftknochen, in der gegend ist ein nerv, der dann betaubt wird


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wenn ich es richtig verstanden hb krieg ich diesmal einen zugang unter dem huftknochen, in der gegend ist ein nerv, der dann betaubt wird



Was Zugänge in der Klinik angeht, muss ich fast passen, da ich halt fast nur mit der Präklinik, sprich Rettungsdienst, zu tun habe. Da wird halt im Arm n Zugang gelegt, oder an der Hand. Im Notfall auch mal am Fuß, im allergrößten Notfall vom Notarzt in den Hals oder auch ein intraossärer (in den Knochen) Zugang ins Schienbein direkt unter's Knie. Bei Säuglingen geht's auch noch an der Fontanelle (Stelle am Kopf, wo die Schädelknochen zusammenwachsen im Lauf der ersten Lebensjahre), aber auch das ist dem Notarzt vorbehalten. Würd ich mir auch gar nicht zutrauen. In der Klinik gibt's dann noch nen ZVK (zentralvenösen Katheter) in die größte Vene des Körpers, die Vena Cava. Da hab ich schon assistiert während meiner Praktika, aber selbst durchführen gilt auch hier: darf nur der Arzt.

Gibt ja auch noch PDA (Peridualanästhesie) ins Rückenmark (glaub ich  ), wodurch dann die gesamten unteren Extremitäten und der Unterleib betäubt werden. Wird oft beim Kaiserschnitt gemacht, teilweise auch bei normalen Geburten, wenn Muddi drauf besteht.

Arterielle Zugänge gibt's auch noch, für Blutgasanalysen oder invasive Blutdruckmessung, aber da kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus, wird im RD eh nicht gemacht.

Merk dir: Es ist fast egal, was man an dir macht, es gibt noch viel, viel schlimmere Dinge, die Ärzte an dir machen können


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2012)

aus eigener erfahrung würde ich einer pda immer ne spinalanästhesie bevorzugen.
aber wie beschrieben stell ich mir eine betäubung des nervs in gesundem und gerade tief liegendem gewebe extrem schmerzhaft vor ^^
und wenn garnichts wirkt hilft immer noch der holzhammer oder ne flasche korn ^^

muss aber schneemaus zustimmen. ärzte können richtige drecksäcke sein ^^


btt: meine süße nachbarin hat gerade geklingelt, mit 2 flaschen maibowle inner hand. *deardiary:jackpot*


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2012)

Düsseldorf gg Hertha 
Super Lacher  5/5


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2012)

Sehr langes Wochenende 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Mai 2012)

Gaaanz viel Appetit, ein bissel Hunger und alle Zutaten für ne leckere Carbonara. Njam, njam. Vorfreude 5/5

Ihr findet mich gleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (17. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend kommt die 2. Staffel Sherlock auffer ARD: 5/5


----------



## orkman (17. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Heute Abend kommt die 2. Staffel Sherlock auffer ARD: 5/5




omg ... ich hab mir die erste season auf amazon gekauft weil ich den rezessionen dort geglaubt habe ... bin sofort dabei eingeschlafen ... selten sowas schlechtes gesehen ... auf was ich mich freue ? ne schoene dusche jetzt


----------



## Slayed (17. Mai 2012)

Neue schöne "Motorradstrecke" gefunden 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (17. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> omg ... ich hab mir die erste season auf amazon gekauft weil ich den rezessionen dort geglaubt habe ... bin sofort dabei eingeschlafen ... selten sowas schlechtes gesehen ... auf was ich mich freue ? ne schoene dusche jetzt



Ich find's geil


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

Festzustellen, daß man vor ca. 30 Jahren schon ein "Galaxy 2" hatte, ihr Nups:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWWb2QAsirc[/youtube]

Der Sound... seit Jahrzehnten in mein Hirn gebrannt...


----------



## Jordin (17. Mai 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Heute Abend kommt die 2. Staffel Sherlock auffer ARD: 5/5



^this
Freu ich mich auch wahnsinnig drauf! 
Habs aufgenommen, musste ja GNT gucken


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

Sherlock ist völlig an mir vorbeigegangen - nachgeschlagen; gesehen, daß die Serie von Steve Moffat ist, der auch Doctor Who macht und nun fange ich mit der ersten Staffel an! Dank an euch .


----------



## dragon1 (18. Mai 2012)

3:40
5 tasse kaffee
8. folge Game of Thrones

5/5 punkte


----------



## H2OTest (18. Mai 2012)

laut aussage der schwester morgen entlassen zu werden 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> laut aussage der schwester morgen entlassen zu werden 5/5



cool man, drücke die Daumen dafür


----------



## H2OTest (18. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> cool man, drücke die Daumen dafür



werde morgen entlassen.... am 14. juli darf ich wieder fahrrad fahren fuck yeah !!! 5/5

motorschiene - knie bewegen super gut 3/5


----------



## orkiz (18. Mai 2012)

Mich freut, dass gestern am Vatertag so gutes Wetter war!


----------



## Manaldheilungl (18. Mai 2012)

Also ich freu mich morgen aufs Wochenende! Wird auch Zeit. Wetter soll ja gut bleiben, Grill ist geputzt, Fleisch bereit!
Wochenende!


----------



## win3ermute (19. Mai 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHA! Im eigenen Stadion! Traurige Fußballmillionäre! Ich lach mir so den Arsch ab!

Zudem erst 15 Sekunden vor dem Bayern-Tor eingeschaltet - nix verpasst; alles "wichtige" mitbekommen. Heult, Bayern, heult!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Mai 2012)

meine rede ^^
endlich mal aufs maul bekommen und hoenes der ist eh der beste 
will ja nix beschwören aber die tage ka selbstmord ^^ 2 jahre keine titel das leben ist schön
also dieses jahr kann es zu ende gehen mit allem ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2012)

Wenigstens kein Dauerhupkonzert diese Nacht 

Auch war neben an im Biergarten urplötzlich Todenstille, als Drgoba den Ausgleich machte und fast noch ruhiger als Drogba seinen Elfmeter versenkte.


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2012)

lol hier war das ganze Haus am brüllen als Bayern ein Tor geschossen hat... andere Anwohner brüllten schon dazwischen, man solle doch endlich mal leiser sein.
Ich lach mir hier nen Ast ab.... als Bayern verloren hat, wars hier auch ganz plötzlich ganz schön leise.


----------



## orkman (20. Mai 2012)

dass chelsea gewonnen hat ... hell yeah


----------



## DeAm0n24 (20. Mai 2012)

Vize-Bayern..... Ich freu mich so


http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/championsleague/liveticker/-liveticker-zum-champions-league-finale-in-muenchen-chelsea-siegt-im-elfmeterkrimi-vize-bayern-stehen-mit-leeren-haenden-da_aid_739452.html


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Mai 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dass chelsea gewonnen hat ... hell yeah


Zweite Halbzeit hab ich nen Kaffee gebraucht, 83. Minute hab ich es bereut und gewünscht, das Spiel verschlafen zu haben. 88. Minute haben wir uns einen Drink genehmigt. Beim Elfmeterschießen dann frauentypisch zwischen den Fingern durchgespäht. Danach der zweite Drink ;-)

Ja blabla, 'am Samstag sind wir alle Bayern' (frei nach Sportschau-Palaver nach dem FCB - BVB-Spiel). Trotz europäischer Beteiligung - es ist und bleibt ein Vereinsturnier. Und ich mag den FCB nunmal nicht.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ehrlich: Ich habe 15 Sekunden, bevor das Bayern-Tor fiel, eingeschaltet. Danach Ausgleich; danach Elfmeter - großartig für gerade mal ein paar Minuten umschalten. Offensichtlich habe ich mir das Geplänkel vorher erspart.

Das Elfmeter-Glücksspiel eh nur am Rande verfolgt. Und International-Chelsea demütigt im Glücksspiel-Schießen dann die teure International-Bayern im sog. "eigenen" Stadium - unbezahlbar!

Daß ein "echter Bayer" wie der maximal unsympathische Schweinsteiger das Tor verpasst - ebenfalls unbezahlbar!


----------



## Legendary (20. Mai 2012)

Ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie das bei uns in Bayern gestern war. Mein bester Kumpel, ein absoluter Hyperbayernfan hat sich wahrscheinlich die Kugel gegeben, ich hab ihn leider nicht gesehen, aber der hat sicher geheult. 

Gut, dass mir Fußball prinzipiell total an meinem Knackarsch vorbeigeht, Bayern ist ein arroganter Verein, vielleicht hat ihnen der Dämpfer mal ganz gut getan. Bei uns im Ort wars dann auf einmal auch total still, keiner ist rumgefahren, alle waren auf einmal weg. Will nicht wissen wie es in München zugegangen ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2012)

endlich wieder zu Hause 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.gamona.de/games/cd-projekt-red,softwarepiraterie-fuert-nicht-zu-umsatzverlusten:news,2110385.html

5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2012)

Neue Musik gefunden 5/5 *_*


----------



## Olliruh (22. Mai 2012)

back in buisness 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> back in buisness 5/5



GG 

Am WE an die Ostsee mit meiner Freundin pefekt/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

50-Klimmzüge-am-Stück-Marke geknackt. Njam :-) Für ne olle Frau ein echtes Event  
Jetzt die 30er-Marke mit der Rückhand angreifen.


----------



## Highgrunt (23. Mai 2012)

8 Punkte im Mündlichen Abitur in Englisch.
Mit 9 Leuten im Raum. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit mir nicht in Panik ausgebrochen zu sein.


----------



## Ol@f (23. Mai 2012)

Heute, frei Dies Academicus sei Dank! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. Mai 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Heute, frei Dies Academicus sei Dank! 5/5



Heute frei, Krankschreibung sei Dank. ^^


----------



## iKitten (23. Mai 2012)

Über ein neues Auto?


----------



## Manowar (23. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 50-Klimmzüge-am-Stück-Marke geknackt. Njam :-) Für ne olle Frau ein echtes Event
> Jetzt die 30er-Marke mit der Rückhand angreifen.



wtf..das ist echt mal nen starkes Ding


----------



## Magdalena82 (23. Mai 2012)

Das ich gerade an der Ostsee bin.


----------



## Jordin (23. Mai 2012)

Start der 2ten Staffel Games of Thrones heut abend 5/5
yay-yay-YAY   

Edit: und das UNZENSIERT!!! YAY³


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. Mai 2012)

Google 2/5

*klimperKlimperKLIMPER!!!!*

gut dass ich so musikalisch begabt bin....not


----------



## skyline930 (23. Mai 2012)

Letzte Abiturprüfung heute hinter mir, yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees/5


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2012)

Schwüles Wetter is doof. 
Aber mit dem Pad auf dem Balkon sitzend entkommt man der Dachwohnungshitze recht gut.  Balkon mit W-Lan  4/5

Langes Wochenende in Sicht, nachdem das letzte einen Tag vorher zerstört wurde 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (24. Mai 2012)

Super geiles Wochenende 110/5


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

Gleich Bierchen zischen beim Kumpel und grill0000rn  5/5


PS: ja ich hab wieder angefangen zu trinken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> PS: ja ich hab wieder angefangen zu trinken



Wollte grad sagen  Bier ist der beste Freund eines Mannes ! Und den Bierbauch radelst dir halt wieder wech 

Zum Topic: Morgen gehts los, 4 Tage Urlaub mit Freundin 5/5


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

grad 96 km mit dem rad geschrubbt. jetzt lecker pilsgen


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bier ist der beste Freund eines Mannes !


Hmm ... soll Menschen geben, die meinen sie haben viele Freunde. 
Habe ich nun keine Freunde, weil ich seit 3 Jahren gar nix Aloholisches mehr trinke?^^

Ich freue mich auf das Jungscharlager (Pfingstlager mit ca 90 Kindern und ca 30 Mitarbeitern).
von morgen 16 Uhr bis Montag 15 Uhr .. Zelten und Spaß haben bei diesem Wetter ... ~/5
Zumindest einschließlich Samstag soll es ja so bleiben.


----------



## Skoruld (24. Mai 2012)

Hab heute meine 4. (von 5) Abiprüfung hinter mich gebracht und ein neues hammergeiles Notebook von XMG (Schenker) bekommen


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2012)

Meine Chefin war vorgestern voll auf begeistert. Ich bin rübergegangen, um mal wieder etwas über meine Urlaubsplanung zu sprechen. Jetzt im Mai hatten wir vereinbart, das ich aufgrund der vielen Arbeit keinen Urlaub nehmen könne, im Juni heiratet meine Arbeitskollegin und ist ab dem 13. bis zum Rest des Monats weg. Vorher steht noch der übliche Steuertermin an, zudem man sowieso keinen Urlaub nehmen kann, da der Arbeit ja gewisse Fristen unterliegen und einige Mandanten ihre Unterlagen erst Anfang des Monats einreichen.

Ich bin ja jemand, der nie wegfährt. Dennoch bin ich jemand, der leider sehr schlecht unter Dauerstress arbeitet und leider auch Burn-Out gefährdet ist. Wenn ich also merke, das mir alles zu viel wird, benötige ich mal so 1-2 Tage Abstand, um mein Leben ausserhalb der Arbeit wieder ein bisschen organisieren zu können und wieder etwas frischen Wind zu haben. Genauso nehme ich auch immer meinen Urlaub. Immer nur 1-2 Tage am Stück.

Nun steht ja relativ fest, das die erste Hälfte des Halbjahres eigentlich durch diese Beschränkungen fast schon um ist. So werde ich ins nächste Halbjahr bei 26 Urlaubstagen für das Gesamtjahr aufgrund des Resturlaubs aus dem Vorjahr mit ZWANZIG Tagen möglichen Urlaub starten. Das bedeutet ich kann theoretisch jeden weiteren Monat nicht mal 0-2 Tage Urlaub nehmen, sondern 3 Tage ^.^

Was freu ich mich auf den Juli.


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Seit Anfang der Woche ein wunderbares Wetterchen.
Hatte Berufsschule.Und jetzt ein langes Wochenende.Meine Eltern sind auch weg..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2012)

Heute kommt Last Action Heros von Crystal F und Partisan 5/5!
Spartacus kommt um 22:10 5/5
Ich grille später 5/5

WAS EIN GEILER TAG !


----------



## Merianna (25. Mai 2012)

Heut Abend letzte Geschichtsstunde vor den Prüfungen 3/5 bald ist es vorbei


----------



## Remaire (25. Mai 2012)

super Wetter,
langes Wochenende...


... was will man mehr


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2012)

gleich magdeburger stadtfest als hahn im korb. man wird das ein geschichtsträchtiger abend


----------



## Tilbie (26. Mai 2012)

Seit gestern schon das lange Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

NYHM ist zurück im wow song bereich nach 3 jahren pause 

5/5


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen nicht raus zu müssen 5/5
Tolles Wetter 5/5
Ein Sixpack im Kühlschrank 5/5
Grill auf dem Balkon und Grillfleisch 5/5
Die Bude aufgeräumt zu haben 5/5
Mit 42 noch wie 35 auszusehen 5/5
Richtig gute und echte Freunde seit 20 Jahren zu haben 5/5
Keinen Heuschnupfen zu haben 5/5 (Mitleid an die Baumspermageschädigten!)

Ich glaub, vielen Leuten geht es schlechter. Wenn das einzig nervende Problem eine WLAN-Anbindung ist, dann geht es einem verdammt gut, oder?


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich glaub, vielen Leuten geht es schlechter. Wenn das einzig nervende Problem eine WLAN-Anbindung ist, dann geht es einem verdammt gut, oder?



Ja, zumal sich das mit nem 10 Euro Netzwerkkabel beheben lässt 
WLAN saugt halt ^^


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Morgen nicht raus zu müssen 5/5
> Tolles Wetter 5/5
> Ein Sixpack im Kühlschrank 5/5
> Grill auf dem Balkon und Grillfleisch sowie selbst gemachter (machen lassen) Nudelsalat 5/5
> ...



This. Happy Weekend @ll


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, zumal sich das mit nem 10 Euro Netzwerkkabel beheben lässt
> WLAN saugt halt ^^



Ach, hier in der Wohnung nervt mich das überhaupt nicht - es machte gestern abend im Garten ein wenig Probleme, das ist alles. Hier oben läuft problemlos der Rechner ca. 2 Meter durch eine Altbauwand tadellos; das Laptop im Wohnzimmer ist je nach Aufgabenstellung verkabelt oder USB-sticked. 

Kann ich die Serie noch fortsetzen:

Daß mein WLAN tatsächlich in den Garten reicht 5/5
Daß mein Hauptrechner auf meinem veralteten LCD so gut wie alle Spiele ruckelfrei darstellt 5/5
Mein Laptop für Garten/Balkon/Wohnzimmer 5/5
Reine Stereo-Verstärker von Onkyo 5/5
Mein Transrotor 5/5
Musik in absolut geiler Qualität hören 5/5

Ich mag diesen Morgen


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2012)

sonnenbrand 3/5


----------



## Tilbie (27. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend wieder Sherlock 5/5


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2012)

ME3-Ende lässt viel Spielraum für einen potentiellen vierten Teil - 3/5 
(Ganz zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht mit dem Ende)


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2012)

überrascht von super rtl. applesed? wtf geiler shice


----------



## Kamsi (27. Mai 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> ME3-Ende lässt viel Spielraum für einen potentiellen vierten Teil - 3/5
> (Ganz zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht mit dem Ende)



nur das es nie einen 4ten teil gibt weil schon damals hiess es bei me1 das es eine triologie ist und das mit dem ende da gibts nur hass oder lieb bei den fraktionen im inet ^^


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2012)

problen mit der sache bei ME ist, seitjehrr, einen passenden abschluss zu finden. und ea hat es mMn versaut. kohle > ea > bw.
ein weitererer beweis, dass die us kanada nicht lieben


----------



## EspCap (27. Mai 2012)

Ich bin hoffnungsvoll... so kann man es auf jeden Fall nicht stehen lassen. Zu viel fehlt noch. 
Bioware hätte sich lieber noch ein halbes Jahr Zeit lassen sollen, wenn es wirklich keinen vieren Teil geben soll. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M0Cf864P7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swAcNLxkrSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




neues billy talent album im anmarsch 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Mai 2012)

home sweet home 5/5


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> neues billy talent album im anmarsch 4/5



Das freut mich glatte 5/5! 

Gewitter! Yay! *_* 4/5


----------



## Manowar (30. Mai 2012)

Chef rief mich gerade zu sich und meinte, ich solle mich so langsam um meinen Pass kümmern und mich langsam zum Aufbruch bereit machen. 
USA ich komme


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

irgendwie gehen immer mehr von den aktiven smalltalk leuten


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> irgendwie gehen immer mehr von den aktiven smalltalk leuten



Und darüber freust du dich so richtig? oO


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

nein ich schreib einfach in den tread rein ^^

wenn ich micht freue oder nicht freue mach ich eine zahl noch rein


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2012)

NAS zusammengebaut und eingerichtet. Arbeitet ordnungsgemäß. *g*5/5


----------



## LarsW (31. Mai 2012)

Morgen ist Wochenende. 2/5


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Regen  5/5


----------



## Manoroth (31. Mai 2012)

endlich diablo 3 auf hölle durch 3/5

morgen men in black 3 ins kino schauen 5/5!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Regen  5/5


Zwar kein Regen , dafür richtig angenehme Temperatur draußen. 3/5


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2012)

Am Sonntag Sandienst bei Karate, mein Chef hat meinen Wunsch respektiert und erfüllt  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

ist der sanitärdienst inzwischen so gefährlich geworden das ihr selbstverteidigungskurse braucht ?

dachte die leute hätten zuviel schmerzen oder währen nicht ansprechbar genug das die euch auch noch angreifen


----------



## tonygt (31. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub eher das Schneemaus bei einem Karate Event Sanitätsdienst macht und nicht direkt daran teilnimmt.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2012)

Da hat tonygt wohl Recht. Wobei nicht die Sanitätsdienste heftig geworden sind, sondern der Regelrettungsdienst. Mein allererster Tag, noch während der Ausbildung, 3. Mann (bei mir eher Frau  ) auf dem Rettungswagen, allererste Blaulichtfahrt und es war jemand, der uns schlussendlich mit nem Messer bedroht hat. Gibt Kollegen und Kolleginnen, die immer Tränengas am Gürtel haben. Von daher hat Kamsi nicht mal sooooo Unrecht, auch wenn ich am Sonntag lediglich dafür zuständig bin, die Karatekids zu verarzten, die sich wehtun ^^


----------



## Tilbie (31. Mai 2012)

Zahnarzt ging heute mal richtig flott  5/5


----------



## Xidish (31. Mai 2012)

... über den Regen ... 5/5

... über ein heutiges neues Jobangebot (Kurierfahrer für Medikamente) ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ... über den Regen ... 5/5
> 
> ... über ein heutiges neues Jobangebot (Kurierfahrer für Medikamente) ...



Jetzt, wo meine Klamotten wieder trocken sind, freu ich mich auch darüber

Und Glückwunsch zum Jobangebot!
(kleiner Hinweis am Rande: in den 'Medikamenten-Lieferautos' liegt oft ein Zettel "Eilige Medikamentenlieferung!". Das ist allerdings kein Freifahrtschein fürs Falschparken. Wenn du/dein Auftraggeber keine Sonderparkgenehmigung hast/hat, lass dich nicht erwischen  )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Er lässt sich was für den Privatverbrauch mitgehen, Tavor unter der Hand verkauft bringt viel ein!

Ansonsten meine Alkohol/Zigaretten/Koffein Diät schlägt gut an!


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ansonsten meine Alkohol/Zigaretten/Koffein Diät schlägt gut an!



Eine Diät ohne Alkohol oder ausschließlich MIT Alkohol?

Das eine sorgt dafür, das man gesundheitlich auf Dauer besser drauf ist. Das andere sorgt dafür, das man "persönlich" auf Dauer ertragbar ist :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Eine Diät ohne Alkohol oder ausschließlich MIT Alkohol?
> 
> Das eine sorgt dafür, das man gesundheitlich auf Dauer besser drauf ist. Das andere sorgt dafür, das man "persönlich" auf Dauer ertragbar ist :-)



Dann bin ich momentan persönlich besser ertragbar wenn du verstehst.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2012)

Nach 1,5 Monaten endlich wieder Internet mit dem eigenen Pc: Ganzes Wochenende durchzocken/5


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Feierabend!
5/5


----------



## iShock (1. Juni 2012)

Feierabend 5/5
Morgen nicht arbeiten müssen 3/5 - da ich dadurch nächsten Samstag arbeiten darf und den Tag der offenen Tür bei der Universität an der ich studieren will verpasse -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Ne Stunde lang gelaufen, ich fühle mich grad wie neu geboren  10/5
Jetzt ein Bierchen 20/5


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich die ganze Woche fuer den Job unterwegs war: Feierabend, Wochenende, 2 koenigliche Feiertage und dann noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und wieder Wochenende \o/ Yippiyeah/5


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2012)

Siehste, eben wegen solcher Sachen mag Dich keiner, Ogil!


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2012)

Dass selbst die Leute die mich nicht moegen versuchen meine Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2012)

ein haarender köter, der überall seinen dreck hinterlässt? ^^

*srydrmussteseinindeckunggeh*


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Ich freu mich grad tierisch drüber, dass ich Base Excess endlich mal auf Youtube gefunden hab:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShpNqf7ZiEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2012)

iwie hab ich grad voll die panik, nach dem lied. was wäre, wenn wir alle in der selben stadt wohnen würden? +-5/5 ????
+-


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

dann könnte man ein buffed forentreffen machen und am morgen danach brauchen wir eine neue stadt weil die alte kaputt ist ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> iwie hab ich grad voll die panik, nach dem lied. was wäre, wenn wir alle in der selben stadt wohnen würden? +-5/5 ????
> +-



Dann würd's mal kurz hell in deinem Hals werden *Laryngoskop auspack* Muahahahaha


----------



## Saji (1. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann würd's mal kurz hell in deinem Hals werden *Laryngoskop auspack* Muahahahaha



Scheint uns dann die Sonne aus dem Arsch?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Scheint uns dann die Sonne aus dem Arsch?



Nö. Dann wirst intubiert und dann is wieder dunkel. In deinem Hirn wird's dann aber wieder heller, bessere Sauerstoffversorgung und so


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2012)

ich meinte ja nicht den totalen abschuss ^^
und den blick in meinen rachen würdest du so schnell net bekommen. der ist erstens heilig. 2. trainiert und 3.0 sehr wehrhaft 
hab schon so manchen internisten verzweifeln sehen


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Bah, Internisten. So jemanden lässt man da ja auch nicht ran. Entweder nen Anästhesisten oder nen guten Rettungsassistenten, aber doch keinen Internisten?!

Da erinnere ich mich doch an den Urologen in der Klinik, der mich bei laufender Reanimation fragte (da war ich noch Rettungssanitäterin), welchen Tubus und Laryngoskopspatel (Größe) ich gern hätte. "Ja, äh, Sie sind doch der Arzt?!" "Ja soll ich jetzt etwa intubieren oder was?" "Ja!?" "Äh.... Assistieren Sie mir?" "Jaja..." "Welchen Tubus WÜRDEN Sie denn nehmen?" "Hier, erstmal der Dreier-Spatel und dann nen 7,5er-Tubus." Der hätte auch nen 8er oder nen 8,5er haben können, aber dem Urologen wollt ich nicht mehr zumuten in dem Moment... Aber bei der Reanimation kam ich mir echt vor wie im falschen Film o.O


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2012)

wollt ich eigentlich gestern posten nur vergessen 

Der Vortrag heute von Univ. Prof. Dr. med. Dieter F. Braus über die Entwicklung des Gehirn von Jugendlichen 10/5
War sehr interessanter Vortrag mit persönlicher Fragestunde

Edit: und voll vergessen, heute Erste Hilfe Kurs wegen Führerschein 10/5
War einfach lustig und die Ausbilderin hat gemeint wenns geben würde würd sie mir nen Ausgezeichnet auf das Zeugnis klatschen^^
Zivi ich komme!!.....in 1,5 jahren

Edit2: grade MA 2412 auf ORF 1 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Oh, war bestimmt interessant, wär ich auch gern bei gewesen.

BTT: Dass die Benutzung der Fachbibliothek Medizin auch Nicht-Studenten gestattet (und sogar kostenlos) ist 5/5


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

mit ner freundin im kino gewesen : Der Diktator , wurde angeschaut , gemocht ... sogar von ihr , und sie hat den film ausgesucht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juni 2012)

29.6 Spartacus geht weiter 5/5

Ich freu mich wie'n Kind :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saji (2. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Juni 2012)

Der Japantag war toll! Ich hab so viel gegessen, Krimskrams gekauft und ein superschönes Feuerwerk gesehen. Meine Füße sind hinüber, aber das war's wert! 100/5


----------



## Alux (4. Juni 2012)

heute Turnen, wir waren draußen und haben im Regen a schönes Kickerl gspielt 7/5


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der Japantag war toll! Ich hab so viel gegessen, Krimskrams gekauft und ein superschönes Feuerwerk gesehen. Meine Füße sind hinüber, aber das war's wert! 100/5



Nach DIESEM Wochenende kann ich nur sagen: Dass ich nicht bei meinem Chef vor die Knie gefallen bin, um frei zu bekommen, sondern arbeiten war und nicht auf dem Japantag - 100/5 x)


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 100/5 x)


Schwer verknallt - meine Approbationsfreie Diagnose


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schwer verknallt - meine Approbationsfreie Diagnose



Ach, ich doch nicht... Aber es nervt mich. Dinge, für die ich grade eigentlich keine Kraft habe.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, ich doch nicht... Aber es nervt mich. Dinge, für die ich grade eigentlich keine Kraft habe.



Für was? Für ne Beziehung?
Da ist immer Kraft, wenn man erstmal drin ist


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Für was? Für ne Beziehung?
> Da ist immer Kraft, wenn man erstmal drin ist



Für ne Beziehung prinzipiell schon. Aber nicht für ne Fernbeziehung. Da fehlt mir momentan eigentlich wirklich die Kraft für.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Für ne Beziehung prinzipiell schon. Aber nicht für ne Fernbeziehung. Da fehlt mir momentan eigentlich wirklich die Kraft für.



Oh na das wär auch nicht so meins. Alles schon erlebt und nicht für gut befunden


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2012)

Olol. Ich hab grad gesehen, dass mein LA-Prof beim großen fermatschen Satz mitgeholfen hat. Es scheint also nicht ganz unbegründet, dass n anderer Prof meinte, dass er zu den angesehensten Algebraikern weltweit gehört...  
Ist schon irgendwie ziemlich cool, wenn man bei so einem ne Vorlesung hört.  3/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh na das wär auch nicht so meins.


Hab fast ein Jahr ne Fernbeziehung gepflegt. Zu Zeiten, als Ferngespräche richtig ins Geld gingen und Flatrates unbekannt waren. Unendliche Telefonrechnungen für Chat und Telefonate, aufsummiert mit 203 DM teuren ICE-Fahrten. Freitags hin, Sonntag/Montag Nacht zurück, vom Bahnhof direkt zur Arbeit (Köln-Berlin).
Es folgten vier gemeinsame Jahre, die ich nicht missen möchte, aber auch nicht wiederholen würde.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

@aufgeraucht
Siehe Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Juni 2012)

Endlich Urlaub im Sommer gebucht 5/5
EM-Beginn 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

Irgendwer hat mir ne Schachtel 'I love Milka'-Pralinen vor die Wohnungstür gelegt. Oo 3/5, weil creepy...


----------



## Combust90 (5. Juni 2012)

Endlich ist mein Packet angekommen 3/5


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat mir ne Schachtel 'I love Milka'-Pralinen vor die Wohnungstür gelegt. Oo 3/5



Überraschu..



HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> weil creepy...



Oh, nevermind..


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Überraschu..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, nevermind..



Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

original verpackt die schachtel ?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> original verpackt die schachtel ?



Jo, alles noch schön eingeschweißt.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

vieleicht ist sie einem nachbarn aus der tasche gefallen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht ist sie einem nachbarn aus der tasche gefallen



Und danach hat sich die Schachtel von allein schräg an meine Tür gelehnt? ^^ Ich werde das weiter beobachten. Und ich freu mich grad so richtig darüber, dass die schwarze Farbpatrone meines Druckers leer ist und ich den Text für morgen leider nicht vorbereiten kann...  5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat mir ne Schachtel 'I love Milka'-Pralinen vor die Wohnungstür gelegt.



Wesentlich netter, als die "Garnier Ultra Lift" Anti Falten Creme heute in meinem Briefkasten. Inklusive 'Falten-Lineal'  
Der 'edle Spender' möge auf der Stelle aschgrau im Gesicht werden.


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

Bei den Milka-Herzen bekenn ich mich ja schuldig, aber dabei eher nicht


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

woher weisste den wo sie wohnt ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> aber dabei eher nicht


Solange keine Spachtelmasse im Briefkasten liegt, nehme ich es mal als Zeichen, dass es sich lohnen würde, den jetztigen Zustand aufrecht zuerhalten


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer wissen möchte, wie die drei Dinge zusammenpassen, darf jetzt gerne weiterlesen.

Heute habe ich mich spontan entschlossen endlich die kaputte Garnitur meiner Zimmertür auszuwechseln. Da das Einsteckschloss auch schon seit diversen Jahren hin ist sollte das auch gleich noch dran glauben. Also ab zum Hagebau und eine Runde shoppen, für Schloss und Garnitur gerade mal etwas über 20Euro gezahlt.

Zuhause angekommen musste ich natürlich sofort loslegen. Sowas ist für mich immer wie Weihnachten, sofort auspacken und loslegen. Gesagt, getan. Dachte ich zumindest. Zuerst einmal durfte ich vom alten Einsteckschloss die vertrocknete Farbe runter kratzen, die der Vormieter beim Renovieren einfach drüber gekleistert hatte. War das nun endlich geschafft, ließ sich das alte Schloss ohne weiteres ausbauen und das neue einsetzen. Und wieder war das Wunschdenken von mir, denn die Platte des neuen Schlosses ist etwas größer als die des alten. Da ich nun nicht wirklich Lust hatte wieder zum Hagebau zu fahren schnappte ich mir kurzerhand das batteriebetriebene Pediküreset und fräste damit die Vertiefung in der Tür aus. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde war die Aussparung groß genug und das neue Einsteckschloss ließ sich, mit Zuhilfenahme eines Hammers, reinverfrachten. Am Ende kam dann endlich die neue Zimmertürgarnitur drauf und ich war hellauf begeistert.  5/5

Weniger begeistert war die Eigentümerin des Pediküresets...


----------



## Combust90 (5. Juni 2012)

> Ok so here's the skinny on "Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee"...
> 
> We decided to reboot it, not just an HD update to the original PS1 title, this is a NEW game. It will be getting it's first public showing LATER this year, with a release date of NEXT summer (2013).



Jaaaa 5/5

Ich hoffe nur, das bleibt 2D.


----------



## Alux (6. Juni 2012)

Heute Abend Sommerparty von der Schule aus IT'S OVER 9000/5

PARTY HARD


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2012)

*Juhu! Ich habe im Lotto gewonnen!*

... Genau 8,80€ ... 2/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Juhu! Ich habe im Lotto gewonnen!*
> 
> ... Genau 8,80€ ... 2/5



Besser als nix. ^^

zum Thema: die Tatsache, dass ich einfach absolut keine Lust habe, was für die Uni zu tun 5/5, weil mich das hemmt


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Dass ein weiterer Tag begonnen hat, an dem ich nicht an einer chronischen Krankheit leide, in einem Kriegsgebiet lebe oder an Hunger leide 5/5


----------



## Legendary (7. Juni 2012)

Bin auf dem Weg der Besserung 2/5

Morgen eigentlich Urlaub genommen, kann diesen aufgrund der Erkältung aber sicher nicht ganz so ausnutzen wie ich es mir gewünscht hab -3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2012)

Nächste Woche ein Date, thehehe x: 5/5, weil ich sie echt gerne mag...
Bin jetzt schon voll aufgeregt <.<


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Al'Akir/5


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juni 2012)

Diablo 3 5/5


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Besser als nix. ^^
> 
> zum Thema: die Tatsache, dass ich einfach absolut keine Lust habe, was für die Uni zu tun 5/5, weil mich das hemmt


Naja, über etwas mehr hätte ich mich auch gefreut ...

Wieso freust du dich darüber, dass du keine Lust hast, etwas für die Uni zu tun?


----------



## Alux (7. Juni 2012)

Gestern die Sommerparty war einfach nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/5

Allerdings wurde sie früher beendet weil irgendein Vollidiot ne Glasflasche Richtung Bühne geschmissen hat und dabei die Tontechnik lahm legte. Dann sind wir halt noch so durch die Stadt gezogen, ne 10er Gruppe die 2 stimmig I got a hangover grölt hat hat schon was


----------



## HitotsuSatori (7. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, über etwas mehr hätte ich mich auch gefreut ...
> 
> Wieso freust du dich darüber, dass du keine Lust hast, etwas für die Uni zu tun?



Oh, das war dann wohl der falsche Thread. >.<


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Heut nen tollen Arbeitstag gehabt, endlich mal wieder nen internistischen Notfall  Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich in letzter Zeit wirklich NUR noch chirurgische Sachen hatte, bin ich eh mehr der Typ für's Innere - 5/5

Dass ich nach so langer Zeit immer noch Zugänge legen kann, selbst bei schlechten Venenverhältnissen 5/5


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Wie schön das du dich darüber freuen kannst, ich glaub deinen Patienten gehts da anders 
Ich stell mir das total geil vor wie du da mit so nem breiten Grinsen an denen herumdoktorst 

Ich freu mich wirklich, ja vielleicht etwas langweilig, 5/5!!!!

Und zwar weil die EM morgen endlich losgeht. Mir is nämlich heute wieder so stiiiinklangweilig und ich weiß das das ab morgen vorbei ist weil die nächste Zeit fast jeden Tag Fußball kommt ^^

Daaaaanke


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Nene... Ich hab heute keinem Patienten nen Zugang gelegt, sondern mehreren Kollegen.

War im Einsatz irgendwie doof. Wir waren drei Qualifizierte (mein Chef, ne Kollegin und meine Wenigkeit) und noch n paar andere Leute, die sich halt rausgehalten haben. Mein Chef irgendwann zu meiner Kollegin "Leg ma n Zugang." "Ne, kann ich nicht so!" Kurz drauf zu mir "Dann leg du den Zugang." "Du, ist schon echt lange her, dass ich nen Zugang gelegt hab." "Dann mach ich's halt selbst."

Jetzt hab ich noch vier Stiche an den Händen, bei mir ist allerdings sogar mein Chef verzweifelt, den ich für kompetenter als viele Notärzte halte und bei dem ich mich als "Insider" auch ohne jegliche Bedenken in jeder Notfallsituation wohl fühlen würde. Ich hab also insgesamt drei Kollegen Zugänge gestochen, bei jedem auf Anhieb. Nun trau ich mich das auch wieder bei Patienten.


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2012)

wtf. zugang und 4 stiche? oO

naja gelangweiligte sanis  schnippeln immer an sich selber rum.... ( zividienst nie wieder...)


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die Dichtkunst für mich entdeckt 1/5

Ich habe vielleicht bald nen Nebenjob 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wtf. zugang und 4 stiche? oO
> 
> naja gelangweiligte sanis  schnippeln immer an sich selber rum.... ( zividienst nie wieder...)



Zwei waren von genannter Kollegin, die noch nie wirklich Zugänge gelegt hat. Ich hab aber auch beschissene Venen, das geb ich zu. Die anderen beiden waren von meinem Chef, den ich beim ersten Mal fast erwürgt hätte, weil er mir an der schmerzvollsten Stelle im Unterarm was legen wollte. Ich hab halt dann gezuckt, weils echt zu übel war, dann war die Nadel wieder draußen. An der anderen Hand hat er's dann geschafft, mit den Worten "Meine Fresse, notfallmäßig hätt ich dir entweder schon eine in die Jugularis (Anmerkung: am Hals) oder intraossär (Anmerkung 2: In den Knochen, normalerweise ins Schienbein direkt unterm Knie) gelegt bzw. gebohrt!" Na danke. Da hofft man doch, nie umzufallen, wenn selbst derjenige, dem man die größte Kompetenz zuspricht und das größte Vertrauen entgegenbringt, schon an den Venenverhältnissen verzweifelt.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

na ein glück durfte ich mir als patient die letzten 5 jahre selber nen zugang legen(yeah das muss auch erst mal wer schaffen  ) . schwestern und sani´s durften das nach verfügugng nie mehr und waren beeindruckt ^^ alles dilletanten 
und alles phne ausbildung ( aber iwas muss man ja nach über 20 jahren krankheit draufhaben)

btt: das ich in ruhe star trek schauen durfte, da madamé mitbewohnerin beim gntm eingepennt ist  muahahahahaha


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Darf ich neugierigerweise fragen, was du für ne Krankheit hast?

Und nen Zugang selbst gelegt hab ich mir auch schon, nachdem meine Arme verstochen waren und ich keinen Bock mehr auf den Blödsinn hatte, den die im KH veranstaltet haben. Also hab ich gesagt "Gib mir halt ne rosa Braunüle", hab mir den Stauschlauch angelegt, gepumpt, gefühlt, Desi draufgesprüht, der Schwester gesagt, sie soll meine Haut straff ziehen und mir das Ding selbst in die Vene gejagt.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

nadel an schneemaus is raus ^^

atm schau ich kommerzfernsehen. es läuft star trek und ich bin glücklich


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2012)

Dem Humble Indie Bundle wurden noch ein paar Spiele hinzugefügt! Super Meat Boy, Braid und Lone Survivor bekommt man, wenn man beim Kauf des Bundles mehr als der Durchschnitt gezahlt hat, auch wenn man das Bundle davor gekauft hat.  5/5


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

na das bundle ist doch auch für dumme


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> na das bundle ist doch auch für dumme



Sorry, wie meinen?


----------



## Magogan (8. Juni 2012)

Was genau ist ein Zugang?

Dass ich nicht weiß, was ein Zugang ist -1/5


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

ein zugang ist ganz einfach eine verbindung zwischen dem körper ud der außenwelt ( klingt iwie scheisse), also kanüle, flexüle, whatever um dich anzuzapfen oder dir was zu geben.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was genau ist ein Zugang?
> 
> Dass ich nicht weiß, was ein Zugang ist -1/5



Aun hat schon recht, aber wenn wir Rettungsdienstler von nem Zugang sprechen, meinen wir verallgemeinert eigentlich nen peripher-venösen Zugang. Sprich eine Braunüle (die ja eigentlich Venenverweilkanüle heißt  ) in eine der größeren, oberflächlichen Venen unter der Haut in den Armen. Am Hals gibt es ebenfalls noch zwei periphere Venen, ebenso am Fuß, nimmt man aber halt nur, wenn man an den Armen gar nix kriegt.

Gibt noch intraossäre Zugänge (in den Knochen, normalerweise unterm Knie ins Schienbein, dafür gibt's spezielle Bohrer) und zentralvenöse Zugänge. Letztere werden aber notfallmäßig nicht gelegt, Risiko einfach zu groß. Der wird beim Legen schon mit EKG kontrolliert, danach per Röntgen. Ich erinnere mich übrigens an einen Arzt, der einen ZVK (Zentral-Venen-Katheter) gelegt hat und bei der Kontrolle mit EKG-Elektrode meinte "Ups, jetzt bin ich im linken Vorhof, ich muss ein bisschen zurückziehen." Und ja, keine Angst, der Patient war narkotisiert.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2012)

*EM beginnt !!! *


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Die CD ist ja mal so über Ruffiction/5.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Olli, pscccchhhhhht 
Musikgeschmack ist verschieden.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Hörst du auch Daniel Gun oder wie der Vogel heißt ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hörst du auch Daniel Gun oder wie der Vogel heißt ?



Nein, der ist blöd.
Er ist zwar ein netter, aber er kann halt nicht rappen und die dunkle Stimme mag ich auch nicht.
Bei Interesse kann ich dir ja aufzählen was ich an Rap höre.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

heute ein Waschbärbaby mitten aufm Waldweg entdeckt, ohne seine Waschbärenmama.... 5/5

Total süß. Erst wollt ich es streicheln aber dann hats ein wenig gefaucht, da dachte ich, das lass ich dann doch 
Nachher beißt einen das Tierchen noch und man fährt mit der Tollwut nach Hause.

Merkwürdig nur, dass er da so mutterseelenallein herumgewackelt ist.
Schätze, der wurde von seiner Mutter verstoßen oder so... naja kann man schlecht mitnehmen so ein Viech


----------



## HitotsuSatori (8. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Schätze, der wurde von seiner Mutter verstoßen oder so... naja kann man schlecht mitnehmen so ein Viech



Man kann aber einen Tierarzt oder den Tierschutzverein anrufen und seinen Verdacht äußern. Die geben einem auch Ratschläge, was man tun kann oder holen das Tierchen eventuell selber ab.

was mich freut: Endlich Wochenende! 5/5


----------



## Merianna (8. Juni 2012)

Seit 15:20 Uhr den Realschulabschluss mit 1,8 in der Tasche 5/5
Ab August gehts dann mit Ausbildung und Abendgymnasium weiter 

Zum Thema Waschbären die mögen ja ganz niedlich sein aber dadurch das die bei uns nicht heimisch sind haben sie so gut wie keine natürlichen Feinde
können sich gut anpassen und dringen bis in die Wohngebiete ein und richten da mehr Schaden an als alles andere 
Sind in manchen Gegenden schon zur Plage geworden


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Seit 15:20 Uhr den Realschulabschluss mit 1,8 in der Tasche 5/5
> Ab August gehts dann mit Ausbildung und Abendgymnasium weiter



Viel Erfolg schonmal fürs Abendgym 
Habs selbst grad hinter mich gebracht.


Thema Waschbär:
Hatte leider keine Nummer von nem Tierarzt dabei... und der kleine ist dann auch in den Wald gekrochen, ich kann dem ja schlecht ewig hinterherrennen.
Süß wars aber allemal.


----------



## Merianna (8. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg schonmal fürs Abendgym
> Habs selbst grad hinter mich gebracht.



Danke 
bin mal gespannt wie das wird parallel zur Ausbildung wird nen hartes Stück Arbeit den Durchschnitt zu halten


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser drecks Hund! Nun ist es gut 4 Monate her, dass er zu uns gekommen ist, und ich hasse das Tier immernoch. Meine Eltern stellen den Hund über uns Kinder.
> Ich bekomme einen Juckreiz, wenn viele Hundehaare an mir kleben. Irgendwie eine Richtige Allergie habe ich nicht, es ist nur das. Aber das Vieh darf auf dem Sofa pennen, zwar mit seiner Decke, aber trotzdem ist das ganze Sofa voll von Hundehaaren. Ich habe meine Mutter darauf angesprochen. Sie sagte, ihr passe es auch nicht, ich solle es meinem Vater sagen. Der natürlich gleich "wäh es bleibt wie es ist, so schlimm ist das auch wieder nicht, musst halt ne Decke trauflegen bla bla bla." Trotzdem kann ich nach einer Stunde fernsehen duschen gehen, da mein ganzer Rücken juckt wie die sau.
> Es gibt noch viele Beispiele, die auf genau das gleiche hinauslaufen. Und mein Vater hat die Frechheit zu mir zu sagen: "Du tyrannisierst alle mit diesem getue, du musst dich halt auch ein bisschen anpassen!" Egal was ich sage, es ist alles schlecht und ich sei einfach zu empfindlich. Es wird alles durchgezogen ohne wenn und aber. Hmm... Wer ist da wohl wirklich der Tyrann?
> Das gleiche mit dem kastrieren. Der Köter wird nicht kastriert oder gechipt. Das Vieh versucht die ganze Zeit mich zu unterdrücken und bellt bei jedem einzelnen von mir verursachten Geräusch auf und kommt angerannt und knurrt. "Er tut ja ganz normal, es ist nicht nötig ihn zu kastrieren." Auch hängt der die ganze Zeit seinen Johnny raus, was auch nicht gerade toll zum ansehen ist.
> ...



Schmunzler
2/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Super "geiles" Spiel  5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Beim Friseur gewesen, lange Haare behalten, hinten und Seiten aber kurz, und ich dachte es wäre unmöglich.... 10 Euro investiert die es wert waren 5/5


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juni 2012)

Höhö^^
In etwa so? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Höhö^^
> In etwa so?
> [...]



Nein, vieeeeeeeel schöner


----------



## Tilbie (13. Juni 2012)

dass dieser dumme Tag so gut wie gelaufen is 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen werden Haare gefärbt 3/5
Dass ich morgen vermutlich mit meiner Planung voran komme, nach Berlin zu fahren 10/5


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> dass dieser dumme Tag so gut wie gelaufen is 5/5



Dem schließe ich mich mal an.
War irgendwie ein dummer Tag


----------



## Dominau (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen gehts ab aufs erste Festival dieses Jahr .. Yaaay  
5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Betriebskostenabrechnung bekommen.

"Ihre Rückzahlung: 182,11 Euro"


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2012)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND &#9829; 5/5


----------



## Dominau (14. Juni 2012)

EEEENDLICH. Festival .. gleich gehts los. Freu mich schon auf den Freitag  5/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JnpuG_HA9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

Abi fertig 5/5. Nachher noch Endnote abholen


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Minijob 5/5

Schmerzen im Bein weg 5/5 (zumindest bislang)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juni 2012)

Heute Mair1 &#9829;/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heute Mair1 &#9829;/5



Hate u so much <.<


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2012)

Dass ich übermorgen Dienst beim Public Viewing hab und so für's Fußball gucken noch bezahlt werde 4/5

Den einen Punkt Abzug gibt's deswegen, weil ich nicht weiß, wie die Leute am Sonntag so drauf sind und ob wir viel zu tun haben werden.


----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2012)

Wochenende 3/5

Sauschönes Wetter 4/5

Heute mit Perle und Kumpel in den Biergarten zum Essen und Bierchen trinken gehen 5/5

Perle hat mir paar Sachen vom Shoppen mitgebracht, diese Vorfreude weil es bestimmt schöne T-Shirts sind: 6/5


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

mein Chatroulettepartner spielt Gitarre und singt dazu, sehr geil! 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2012)

Diverse Wall of Deaths und Pits ohne größere Blessuren überlebt!

Und Emmure war live ja soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo brutal!*_*

Freitag war 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2012)

1. Tag des Erste Hilfe Kurses überstanden, sehr nette Gruppe, zwar hauptsächlich Mädels aber who cares... 5/5.
Gleich kommt noch meine Freundin wieder und dann wird erstma Fussball geschaut, hach ja 

Edit: so lange jetzt noch zocken... 10/5


----------



## LarsW (16. Juni 2012)

"Wochenende" 4/5


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erste Hilfe Kurses hauptsächlich Mädels



da wär ich gern beigewesen als ihr die mund zu mund beatmung geübt habt und nicht genug männer bei waren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da wär ich gern beigewesen als ihr die mund zu mund beatmung geübt habt und nicht genug männer bei waren ^^



Mund zu Mund muss seit Kurzem nicht mehr dringend gemacht wurden, sondern nur die Herzdruckmassage. Wurde irgendwie medizinisch festgestellt, dass der Sauerstoffgehalt im Blut trotzdem noch ausreichend ist, selbst ohne Beatmung. Natürlich sollte dann schnell der Notarzt kommen, der dann per Druck-Dingsda-Beutel beatmet... Wenn man also als Ersthelfer da ist, reicht die Herzdruckmassage (100x pro Minute).

Unabhängig davon, ich hab ne Freundin, das würde eh nicht in Frage kommen


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Herzdruckmassage



muss da an die szene aus pulp fiction denken ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Juni 2012)

http://www.pcgames.de/Final-Fantasy-VII-PC-222128/News/Final-Fantasy-VII-Kommt-ein-PC-Remake-Square-Enix-sichert-sich-Domain-finalfantasyviipccom-891235/
oh mein gott, wenn das tatsächlich passieren sollte mach ich luftsprünge  5/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Super Hochzeit gestern 
100/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (17. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.d...iipccom-891235/
> oh mein gott, wenn das tatsächlich passieren sollte mach ich luftsprünge  5/5




... a dream comes true


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Erste Hilfe Kurs "bestanden" 10/5 !


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erste Hilfe Kurs "bestanden" 10/5 !



Gibts da was anderes auch als bestanden?


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Gibts da was anderes auch als bestanden?



Nicht erscheinen gilt als nicht bestanden.


----------



## Xidish (17. Juni 2012)

Oder wenn Du der Puppe bei der Wiederbelebung sämtliche Rippen brichst.
So war es mir jedenfalls vor Beginn der Fahrschule passiert.
Nur gut, daß es nur ne Puppe war.

btt

über etwas wärmeres und heiteres Wetter 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

als wir damals in der 9ten klasse erstehilfe training basic hatten im rahmen eines programmes flog bei mir der kopf von der puppe ab ^^

mund zu mund beatmung war ich befreit wegen meiner weichmacher allergie in diversen kunststoffen


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Ich erinner mich nicht mehr an unsern 1. Hilfe Kurs weil es an einem freien Schultag war & sich unsere Klasse betrunken hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Gibts da was anderes auch als bestanden?



Mir wurscht, der mich beglückwünscht und mir den Zettel gegeben.

Btw einer ist durchgefallen, der war am ersten Tag da und am Zweiten nicht...

Freu mich bloß, weil 16 Stunden und das auch noch am Wochenende einfach nur besch*ssen sind..


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Juni 2012)

In Battlefield 3 stufe 45 erreicht 
und morgen in den flieger nach japan für ne woche 6000/5


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Freu mich bloß, weil 16 Stunden und das auch noch am Wochenende einfach nur besch*ssen sind..



Naja sind doch nur 16 Stunden. Mich erwarten nächstes Jahr 740 Stunden


----------



## schneemaus (17. Juni 2012)

Dass das Buscopan wirkt und ich mal was essen kann 5/5


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

gerade diablo 3 für 0,99€ bei amazon gekauft.
man was hab ich eben doof geschaut, als auf meinem konto noch 49 euro gut waren


----------



## Alux (19. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gerade diablo 3 für 0,99€ bei amazon gekauft.
> man was hab ich eben doof geschaut, als auf meinem konto noch 49 euro gut waren



WOOT


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gerade diablo 3 für 0,99€ bei amazon gekauft.
> man was hab ich eben doof geschaut, als auf meinem konto noch 49 euro gut waren



Wie das denn bitte?


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

naja ich hatte auf meinem amazon konto eben 49 euro gutgeschrieben, von denen ich nichts mehr wusste. und vorallem keinen plan hatte woher die kamen, aber wayne. und mein konto zeigt mir eben gerade ne abbuchung von 99 cents an. ^^ *deardiaryjackpot*


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2012)

achsooooo


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Morgen kein Englisch 100/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2012)

Dienstplanumstellung!!!! Keine Frühschichten mehr von sechs bis zehn (kein um fünf Uhr früh aufstehen mehr!) sondern nur noch Spätschichten - und da die mehr Stunden sind, habe ich dadurch einen Tag mehr frei - soll heißen nur noch elf Tage arbeiten und vier Tage frei statt zwölf Tage arbeiten und drei Tage frei! Ich freu mir grade ne Box Kekse!!! 10/5


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2012)

neue staffel fringe


----------



## Alux (20. Juni 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dienstplanumstellung!!!! Keine Frühschichten mehr von sechs bis zehn (kein um fünf Uhr früh aufstehen mehr!) sondern nur noch Spätschichten - und da die mehr Stunden sind, habe ich dadurch einen Tag mehr frei - soll heißen nur noch elf Tage arbeiten und vier Tage frei statt zwölf Tage arbeiten und drei Tage frei! Ich freu mir grade ne Box Kekse!!! 10/5



Von wann bis wann gehen die denn? Ich persönlich find Spätschichten eher net so toll, weil was bringts mir mich ausschlafen zu können wenn ich dafür am Abend arbeiten muss anstatt einer Freizeitbeschäftigung nachzugehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Juni 2012)

Gleich gehts los aufs Hurricane. = )


----------



## stefanru (21. Juni 2012)

auf das wochenende


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Die Freude dass ich das Abi geschafft habe. Wenige Tage nach der Ergebnisverkündung sitze ich noch heute manchmal gedankenverloren da und kann es kaum glauben.
Ein großer Erfolg für mich persönlich und ein wichtiger Motivationsschub für meine berufliche Weiterbildung. 5/5


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Von wann bis wann gehen die denn? Ich persönlich find Spätschichten eher net so toll, weil was bringts mir mich ausschlafen zu können wenn ich dafür am Abend arbeiten muss anstatt einer Freizeitbeschäftigung nachzugehen.



Meine Spätschichten gehen von 14:30 bis 22:00 Uhr... und die Frühschichten von 6:00 bis 10:00, was bedeutet,d ass ich, da ich eher nachtaktiv bin, da prinzipiell den ganzen Tag kaputt bin... auch nach fast einem halben Jahr in dem JOb, mein Biorhythmus ist dafür einfach nicht geschaffen. Von daher finde ich die Änderung toll - vor allem, weil ich höchstwahrscheinlich noch nen Tag mehr frei habe dann 

Gz@ Konov  

Uuund... das schöne Wetter. 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Gz@ Konov
> 
> Uuund... das schöne Wetter. 5/5



Merci!

Und das schöne Wetter hätt ich auch gern!


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> Und das schöne Wetter hätt ich auch gern!



Naja... hey. Dafür hattet ihr wochenlang schönes Wetter wo's in Norddeutschland nur Regen und 15 Grad gab  Das nenn ich ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja... hey. Dafür hattet ihr wochenlang schönes Wetter wo's in Norddeutschland nur Regen und 15 Grad gab  Das nenn ich ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.



Ich bin auch mehr oder weniger Norddeutschland


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr oder weniger Norddeutschland



... Oh. Äh... okay. Dann musst duweiter nach Norden oder so


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mehr oder weniger Norddeutschland



î This.

...Hab auch gerade wehmütig aus dem Fenster geguckt und nur eine dicke, graue Wolkendecke zusehen bekommen. (Es ist nicht kalt oder nass, einfach nur... Nicht schön.) 

Edit: *hust* btt: Morgen ist Freitag! Also..- Quasi heute schon Wochenende. Meine Konsole kommt hoffentlich an.- Dann kann das schlechte Wetter mich!

Und nächste Woche gehts nach Berlin.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Durch Zufall eine absolut gut geschriebene, informative Seite über alle möglichen Formen der Dissoziation und Traumata gefunden (weil ich ja zu fual bin in der Unibibliothek nach Büchern zu suchen  ).... yay! 5/5


----------



## Merianna (21. Juni 2012)

Sitz hier auch im Norden und das Wetter ist echt ok


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

das ich die option habe wenn ich ne firma finde die windkraft macht mir die weiterbildung 
zum teil oder ganz zahlt, währe cool wen ich die noch dieses jahre finde unbezahlbar/5 
endlich was für die erde machen nur ein kleiner teil aber hauptsache irgentwas ^^ 
für den nächsten lehrgang ende dieses jahres . oder anfang nächstes jahr.


sitze in japan auf einer der kleineren inseln bei 30+ zu 90% luftfeuchtigkeit (mit evil regen und heftigem wind) aber morgen wird es besser viel besser ^^


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> sitze in japan auf einer der kleineren inseln bei 30+ zu 90% luftfeuchtigkeit (mit evil regen und heftigem wind) aber morgen wird es besser viel besser ^^



Wie ist eigentlich dein persönlicher Eindruck von Japan bzgl. Fukushima?


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

@Hordlerkiller 

grüss godzilla und mothra 


Gerade in wow endlich mal das pet bekommen nach 3 jahren


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

also hatte nur nen zwischenstop in tokyo aber godzilla und der rest hat sich versteckt (feiglinge^^). Bin auf okinawa im süden von der hauptinsel von japan 
und fukushima habe ich zum glück nicht gesehen war zu bewölkt, sonst zu fukushima habe ich schon viele ideen gehabt wie man den schitt der da liegt für immer 
mit minimaller strahlung verschließen kann.Aber denke das haben die auch. 


PS:Japan ist cool, mysterium und geschichtsträchtig ohne ende würde wen ich wieder nach japan fliege die Haupstädte abklappern alles richtung süden weil norden 
ist noch zu unsicher finde ich.(tokio,osaka,kyoto und was noch rang und namen hat ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Sprachbarrieren aus?
Sprichst du Japanisch oder kannste dich auch mit Englisch durchschlagen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

die insel ist sehr english geprägt wegen den amerikanern weil die können ja auch kein japanish aber mit english kommt man hier gut klar

ps:der strom anschluss ist wie in alle städten in Japan


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2012)

Mein Lieblings LPer fängt wieder an 5/5


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (21. Juni 2012)

wer ist denn dein lieblings lper? ^^ 

endlich den computer meiner mum reapriert zu haben 10/5


----------



## Tilbie (22. Juni 2012)

dieser dumme Tag is rum 5/5.
3 Klausuren an einem Tag, die sind doch nimmer ganz dicht...


----------



## Königmarcus (22. Juni 2012)

mit meiner Freundin ein wunderschönes Wochenende haben  

Unbezahlbar


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2012)

Synergieeffekte beim Fußball schauen: leckere "Cocktailrezepte" lernen

mein Fav: Bacardi Razz + 7up + gefrorene Himbeeren ! Fck yeah!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raffzahl (23. Juni 2012)

Ferien 2/5
Einige aus der Klasse ewig nicht sehen 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

irgendwie wieder daheim... 100/5


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juni 2012)

cinefacts-Forum; Statement zum Thema "Umgangston" von einem Mod:

_"Der Umgangston: Mir gefällt die "rustikale" Art hier im Forum. Kein rumgeeiere und direkt raus damit. Ich finde, daß Schwachsinn auch als Schwachsinn bezeichnet werden darf. Wenn ich mir manche Foren anschaue, wo die User sich ins Höschen machen, wenn eine Diskussion mal hitziger wird, rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Was manche User hier über die Reportingfunktion melden... da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Da werden Sperren gefordert, weil irgendwer irgendwen einen Idioten genannt hat (und möglicherweise sogar recht hatte ). Meine Güte, wie kommen solche Leute im Leben klar? Rennen die auch immer gleich zum Chef, wenn es im Büro mal eine Meinungsverschiedenheit gibt? Packt Euch mal 'nen Arsch in die Hose und'n breiteres Kreuz ins Hemd. Diskussionen werden halt manchmal heißer und es fliegen die Fetzen, so ist das nunmal. Da kräht irgendwann kein Hahn mehr nach. Klar, wenn es nur ums bashen und flamen geht, lohnt sich hier und da eine Sperre und wir wollen auch nicht jeden Deppen hier halten, aber wir sind in einem Diskussionsforum, in dem die meisten sich hinter anonymen Nicks verbergen. Da sollte man sich ein dickeres Fell zulegen."_

Link

Bluesi, ich liebe Dich!


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

das cinefacts forum war mal gut damals aber es hat stark nachgelassen - schnäppchen wurden nur noch von amazon gepostet die partner von denen waren und ansonsten nichts mehr

und man wurde blöde angemacht wenn man mal dvd schnäppchen gepostet hat das das format keine sau mehr nutzt usw ^^


----------



## win3ermute (24. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das cinefacts forum war mal gut damals aber es hat stark nachgelassen - schnäppchen wurden nur noch von amazon gepostet die partner von denen waren und ansonsten nichts mehr



Hat halt einen langen Weg hinter sich von seinerzeit eher von Nerds besuchtem "DVD-Inside" (hervorragend!) zum heute populären "cinefacts"-Forum. Was Infos und manche Schreiberlinge betrifft, immer noch eines der besten Foren, weil eben auch Macher und einige Vollnerds und -Profis mitschreiben. Einiges wie die Entwicklung des "Affenclubs" muß man halt miterlebt haben, um es zu verstehen . Mittlerweile hat die Plattform ja auch den Besitzer gewechselt, was den Drang zu mehr "Kommerz" erklärt.



> und man wurde blöde angemacht wenn man mal dvd schnäppchen gepostet hat das das format keine sau mehr nutzt usw ^^



Siehe oben - da muß man durch. Idioten ignorieren oder ihnen mit Begründung um die Ohren knallen, warum man sie für verblödete Dumpfbirnen hält. Das halten auch die Mods aus, zu denen auch einer meiner besten Freunde zählt. Immerhin darf man sich da auch mal richtig verbal fetzen, ohne daß die Mods den "Weichei- und Idiotenschutz" rausholen.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juni 2012)

Ich verstehe immer nicht wie man mit dem Argument "Lass dir ein dickeres fell wachsen" o.ä. überhaupt einen Punkt machen kann. Warum darf man sich denn nicht wünschen das es gesittet zugeht? nur weil man im waren leben nicht die Polizei rufen kann(kann man doch, aber die meisten hören da nicht zu) ist das kein grund verbale entgleisungen zu tolerieren.


----------



## Merianna (24. Juni 2012)

gerade nach Hause gekommen eigentlich total genervt vom Scheißwetter am Geburtstag
da lag doch ne Zusage für die Sozialpädagogikschule im Kasten das war das beste Geschenk heute 
zumal ich mich da erst am Mittwoch beworben hatte und eigentlich nur noch auf die Warteliste kommen sollte


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer nicht wie man mit dem Argument "Lass dir ein dickeres fell wachsen" o.ä. überhaupt einen Punkt machen kann. Warum darf man sich denn nicht wünschen das es gesittet zugeht? nur weil man im waren leben nicht die Polizei rufen kann(kann man doch, aber die meisten hören da nicht zu) ist das kein grund verbale entgleisungen zu tolerieren.



Naja das Problem ist eben die Plattform... im Internet herrscht ja nunmal Anonymität.
D.h. man kann nicht zurückverfolgen welche Person im Reallife nun im Forum herumgetrollt hat. Insofern muss man es wohl ein Stück weit tolerieren, oder man muss eben sehr streng durchgreifen und bei jedem Schimpfwort gleich die Bankeule rausholen.
Es gibt ja auch einigen Ermessungsspielraum, wo jeder Forenbetreiber letztlich selbst schauen muss, wo die Grenzen liegen.

Ich glaub es ist auch eine Frage der eigenen Erfahrungen aus dem Reallife. Wenn man mit dem Nachbar schonmal geschimpft und sich gegenseitig beleidigt hat, dann fällt es einem wohl auch nicht schwer im Internet jemanden zu beleidigen und diese Schimpfwörter von anderen an sich abprallen zu lassen.

Muss aber nicht so sein... gibt auch Leute die geben im Internet den Harten und sind in Wirklichkeit sehr zahm.... ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juni 2012)

Vom Hurricane wieder da. 

Endlich wieder ein ordentliches Bett = )

5/5


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2012)

Morgen ne defekte Xbox360 vom Kollegen abkaufen 3/5

RROD selbst günstig reparieren mitm Penny Trick und danach zu hoffen das alles vernünftig läuft 4/5

Wenn alles richtig läuft und ich meine erste eigene Konsole nach dem SNES habe 5/5

Wenn ich es auch noch hinbekomme die Xbox zu...fla *hust* ihr wisst schon  8/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein ordentliches Bett = )



Gratuliere dazu! Der 'Durchschnittsmensch' verbringt durchschnittlich 24 Jahre seines Lebens im Bett. Ordentliches Bett und gute Matratze also ein 'Must-have'!


----------



## LarsW (25. Juni 2012)

Zwei Wochen Berufsschule inkl. drei Wochen Sturmfrei.


----------



## iShock (26. Juni 2012)

nach einer Woche endlich wieder Internet 5/5  (Drecks Telekom btw)


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

gestern blink 182 Konzert 100/5


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Dass der mysteriöse Anruf von der post nur bedeutete, dass 4 Stapel BILD Zeitungen nicht verteilt wurden.
Ich hab die aber nie gesehen, von daher trifft mich keine Schuld. Alles paletti  5/5


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2012)

In beiden mündlichen Abiturfächern (Deutsch & Bio) 14 Punkte geholt - 5/5


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> In beiden mündlichen Abiturfächern (Deutsch & Bio) 14 Punkte geholt - 5/5



Glückwunsch!

Bin ich froh dass ich nur eins mündlich machen musste


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

öhm heißt 2 mündliche nicht das man in der nachprüfung war ?


----------



## jeef (26. Juni 2012)

morgen gw2 stresstest


----------



## EspCap (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm heißt 2 mündliche nicht das man in der nachprüfung war ?



Ja, das waren beides Nachprüfungen. Das obligatorische mündliche Abi musste ich nicht machen, weil ich den Seminarkurs bzw. die "besondere Lernleistung", wie sich das offiziell nennt, als 5. Fach anrechnen lassen habe. 
Bio und Deutsch waren bei mir im schriftlichen beide 5 bzw. 3 Punkte unter der Anmeldenote, daher konnte ich mit den 14 zusammen noch 0,1 im Schnitt rausholen (eigentlich etwas schade, dass das so wenig zählt).


----------



## zoizz (26. Juni 2012)

jeef schrieb:


> morgen gw2 stresstest



Uh, nice2know


4/5


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2012)

Jaaaaa Xbox360 erfolgreich repariert, ich bin ein Viech! 7/5

Für 10 Euro ne funktionierende 360er haben unbezahlbar/5


----------



## Magogan (27. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dass der mysteriöse Anruf von der post nur bedeutete, dass 4 Stapel BILD Zeitungen nicht verteilt wurden.
> Ich hab die aber nie gesehen, von daher trifft mich keine Schuld. Alles paletti  5/5


4 Stapel BILD-Zeitungen nicht zu verteilen führt dazu, dass die Menschen möglicherweise nicht zu dumm werden und dann nicht unsinnige Dinge hinnehmen, wie z.B. Bahnhöfe unter der Erde, auf dem Wasser oder im Weltall. Das gibt sicher Ärger mit den Politikern, also lieber zu viele BILD-Zeitungen verteilen als zu wenig.


----------



## Dominau (27. Juni 2012)

Keine Lust zu arbeiten heute. Deshalb freu ich mich mal jetzt schon auf meinen Feierabend 
4/5 Dauert noch ne Weile ..


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> 4 Stapel BILD-Zeitungen nicht zu verteilen führt dazu, dass die Menschen möglicherweise nicht zu dumm werden und dann nicht unsinnige Dinge hinnehmen, wie z.B. Bahnhöfe unter der Erde, auf dem Wasser oder im Weltall. Das gibt sicher Ärger mit den Politikern, also lieber zu viele BILD-Zeitungen verteilen als zu wenig.



Erklär das mal dem Axel-Springer Verlag


----------



## tear_jerker (27. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> 4 Stapel BILD-Zeitungen nicht zu verteilen führt dazu, dass die Menschen möglicherweise nicht zu dumm werden und dann nicht unsinnige Dinge hinnehmen, wie z.B. Bahnhöfe unter der Erde



bild stachelt doch gerade sowas an. die pläne für s21 waren seit 20 jahren für jeden zugänlich aber protestiert wird erst wenn das ding so gut wie gelaufen ist.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> bild stachelt doch gerade sowas an. die pläne für s21 waren seit 20 jahren für jeden zugänlich aber protestiert wird erst wenn das ding so gut wie gelaufen ist.



ich muss da gerade an per anhalter für die galaxis denken ^^

die pläne waren für alle zugänglich

jeden 2ten mittwoch von 8:00 bis 8:30 im keller des Rathauses der pünktlich um 9 Uhr geöffnet wird


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juni 2012)

laufen, mtb fahren wuhu!


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> laufen, mtb fahren wuhu!



Geil, willkommen zurück im Leben 

Apropo... grad das erste Mal seit Wochen wieder Laufen gewesen... im strömenden Regen.
Das Bike blieb im Trockenen - ich dafür nicht. Aber ich fühl mich wie neu geboren 5/5


----------



## tonygt (27. Juni 2012)

Heute 5 Stunden Tour durch Regen, Matsch, Regen und noch mehr Matsch gemacht wir Sahen aus wie sonst was war aber genial gut 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2012)

Spanien ist also Vize Meister 3/5


----------



## Saji (28. Juni 2012)

Am 28.8. erscheint Guild Wars 2. 3/5


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Nach mehrere Fehlversuchen doch noch geschafft, den Fahrradständer für mein altes Bike zu montieren. 3/5


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Freitag  3/5


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

endlich wieder rasiert 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> endlich wieder rasiert 5/5



ditto ^^

draussen sonne und schönes warmes wetter - rücken/rippen schmerzen ertragbar

gleich bissel an die frische luft


----------



## Ol@f (29. Juni 2012)

In meinem Seminar der diskreten Mathematik ein 1,3  und das beim "härtesten" Prof in dem Fachgebiet. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/fiskalpakt-esm-bundestag-bundesrat-053440863.html



> Bislang sechs Verfassungsklagen gegen Fiskalpakt und ESM



wenigstens etwas 

3/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Juni 2012)

Kein Wunder wenn man sich anguckt was der ESM alles mit sich bringt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d6JKlbbvcu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2012)

gestern endlich meine Fenster geputzt und passenderweise auch die Gardinen gewaschen zu haben ...  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

> Als Hirte erlaube mir, zu dienen mein Vater dir.
> Deine Macht reichst du uns durch deine Hand,
> diese verbindet uns wie ein heiliges Band.
> Wir waten durch ein Meer von Blut, gib uns dafür Kraft und Mut.
> In nomine patris, et filii et spiritus sancti.



Der Blutige Pfad Gottes vom Index gestrichen

 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Der Blutige Pfad Gottes vom Index gestrichen
> 
> 5/5



This 5/5


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2012)

hmmmm komisch das ich die beiden teile uncut seit jahren bei mir liegen hab. aber absoluter kracher die filme


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab es geschafft, dass mein Geburtstag rumgegangen ist, und die einzigen Leute, die es mitbekommen haben, waren meine Familie und eine Freundin.
Schön ruhig, keiner hat genervt, und trotzdem bin ich mit Geschenken überhäuft worden, als wäre ich der neue Messiahs.

Ein gutes Gefühl 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab es geschafft, dass mein Geburtstag rumgegangen ist, und die einzigen Leute, die es mitbekommen haben, waren meine Familie und eine Freundin.
> Schön ruhig, keiner hat genervt, und trotzdem bin ich mit Geschenken überhäuft worden, als wäre ich der neue Messiahs.
> 
> Ein gutes Gefühl 5/5



OMGAAAAAWD ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG KONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOV !!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!111

B2T:

Ab Donnerstag für 3 Wochen an der Ostsee 100000/5


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OMGAAAAAWD ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG KONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOV !!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!111



Danke!
Und viel Spass an der Ostsee!


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und viel Spass an der Ostsee!



alles gute nachträglich :3

omg italien verliert


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Juli 2012)

Italien ist NICHT Europameister geworden 3/5
...und sie wurden dabei sogar noch blamabel vernichtet 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Italien ist NICHT Europameister geworden 3/5
> ...und sie wurden dabei sogar noch blamabel vernichtet 5/5



this


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

MUARR! Lief in der Nacht vom Samstag zum Sonntag per Zufall meinem früheren Lieblings-DJ über den Weg. Macht heute keine Musik mehr, aber vor 10-15 Jahren war die noch toll 
Tjo, gab ein Foto für mich wo wir beide drauf sind 
5/5


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Ein Photo mit Dir und DJ Bobo? Awww!


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

Da Bobo macht heute sogar noch Musik...hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen ^^ Und ich hab von ner "die" geschrieben. Ja gut, Bobo hatte früher lange Haare und sah noch sehr weiblich aus


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Juli 2012)

Eine absolut geniale Idee für die Gartenverschönerung MUAHAHAHA 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Kunstprojekt (= keine Schule) für den Rest der Woche fuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! 100/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und ich hab von ner "die" geschrieben


Eine mit grünen Augenbrauen?


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2012)

Heute letzte Klausur geschrieben.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Eine mit grünen Augenbrauen?


Die da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Eine mit grünen Augenbrauen?



Marusha? Zugegeben kenn ich auch keine andere DJane


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

DJ Tatana, machte früher tolle Trance-Musik.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2012)

PC formatiert 3/5
Gleich das neue ENTER SHIKARI VIDEOOOOOOOO 109753234567/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Wollte Weinschorle und hab mangels Sprudelwasser Cola auf den Wein gekippt. Ich bin begeistert 5/5


----------



## EspCap (2. Juli 2012)

Das nennt sich Korea bzw. mancherorts auch Kalimotxo


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Echt? Noch nie gehoert. Wobei das hier sicher nicht sooo verwunderlich ist. Meine Freundin hat mal einem Barmann beschrieben, wie man ein Diesel macht - der hat sie nur entgeistert angeschaut und dann unter Traenen Cola ins gute Bier geschuettet...


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Korea bzw. mancherorts auch Kalimotxo



Naja, ist aber fast ebenso befriedigend, etwas gefunden zu haben, von dem man nicht wusste, dass es das schon gibt, wie es wirklich zu _(er)finden  

_@Ogil, was die Tränen anbetrifft... kann ich verstehen. Es kostete einiges an Überwindung, olle Cokeplörre in den guten Freixenet Tinto zu kippen.


----------



## Alux (2. Juli 2012)

PC wieder fixed 3/5

zumindest spätestens in den Morgenstunden, weis wies geht nur dauert hal wenn man an die 50k Dateien an jede einzelne nen Speicherplatz herstellen muss^^

Tante Edit sagt doch nur 3/5 da ein paar Sachen wohl doch dauerhaft verloren sind


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

Jaaaaa, ich hab endlich raus gefunden warum mein Rechner öfter mal abstürzt!!!




DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT


5/5


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Warum haben denn hier so viele Computer Probleme?

5/5 mir geht's einfach gut.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Warum haben denn hier so viele Computer Probleme?
> 
> 5/5 mir geht's einfach gut.



Weil alle hier Zocker sind oder waren und die hälfte des Tages vorm Rechner verbringen, da steigt die Warscheinlichkeit von technischen Problemen exponentiell an. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Bei mir hat ein Treiber rumgespackt und ich kam net weiter als zum Desktop. Daher formatiert, so ein sauberer Rechner ist doch gleich viel schöner 

B2T: DHL Pakete kommen heute (hoffentlich) 4/5


----------



## Murfy (3. Juli 2012)

Wenn man nach nem Haufen Stress am Startflughafen endlich in Deutschland landet und sich mit dem Auto auf den Weg nach Hause machen kann.... 5/5

mfg


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Echt? Noch nie gehoert. Wobei das hier sicher nicht sooo verwunderlich ist. Meine Freundin hat mal einem Barmann beschrieben, wie man ein Diesel macht - der hat sie nur entgeistert angeschaut und dann unter Traenen Cola ins gute Bier geschuettet...



Sowas ist hier in Bayern vollkommen normal und nennt sich Neger. (Cola + Weißbier)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

Der arme Barmann.

"Wer deutsches Bier mit Cola mengt, gehört am Galgen aufgehängt!"

= P


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Juli 2012)

Kölsch + Cola heisst net umsonst Drecksack...

Ansonsten freu ich mich über ertragbare Temperaturen. Auch wenn meine Gesundheit nicht so recht mitspielen will  2/5


----------



## Highgrunt (3. Juli 2012)

Packung englische Weingummis neben mir. 10/5


----------



## xynlovesit (3. Juli 2012)

Also bei uns nennt man das ein "Dreckigen"


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Sieht nach richtig sommerlichen *Wolkenlosen *Wetter aus heute 5/5

Allerdings wird durch die Wärme meine Tür wieder klemmen. Naja fuck it


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Juli 2012)

Es scheint so, dass ACTA heute in die Wüste geschickt wird, bye bye, ich hoffe, du hast kein Wasser mitbekommen! 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

sicher das es nicht nur umbenannt wird ? ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

endlich einen weg gefunden zu haben mein gern genutztes streaminportal wieder ansteuern zu können  4/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (4. Juli 2012)

Ich habs nur im Radio gehört, und da war man sich einig, dass es nicht bestätigt wird.

Wennses nur umbenennen, wäres dreist, würd aber zur Polititk passen =/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juli 2012)

> Eine klare Mehrheit des Europaparlaments hat dem umstrittenen internationalen Handelsabkommen Acta (Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement) die Zustimmung verweigert. Acta wird damit in Europa nicht umgesetzt.
> 
> Das Ergebnis war absehbar, nachdem sich fünf Ausschüsse des Parlaments für eine Ablehnung ausgesprochen hatten, darunter der federführende Handelsausschuss. Die Entscheidung fiel dann noch deutlicher aus als erwartet: Nur 39 Stimmen gab es für Acta, 478 dagegen. 165 Abgeordnete enthielten sich.
> 
> Ein Antrag auf Verschiebung, den die Christdemokraten kurz vor der Abstimmung einreichten, wurde mehrheitlich abgelehnt. Die Konservativen wollten abwarten, wie der Europäische Gerichtshof das Abkommen bewertet und die Abstimmung damit auf die lange Bank schieben.



Quelle: Zeit Online

Ich glaub nicht an eine Umbenennung. Das Ergebnis ist ja wie zu sehen sehr deutlich. Und das ganze unter neuem Namen erneut durchzukauen, wäre für viele Politiker wohl ein zu hohes Reputationsrisiko.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. Juli 2012)

das kommt garantiert nochmal, aber in mehreren Happen und abgeänderter Form.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Juli 2012)

Neuen Berserk Band gelesen. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2012)

Neuer Freetrack von Crystal F Unendlich/5

Aus Jugendschutzgründen poste ich ihn lieber nicht. :x


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Alter der Kerl ist so fertig im Kopf


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter der Kerl ist so fertig im Kopf



Ich liebe ihn!

Vorallem schreibt er mit mir über Fb. ththehehe.<3

Zumal das alles nur Entertainment ist.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Chevrolet steigt 2013 aus der WTCC aus, dafür steigen vielleicht Lada (!), Honda und Seat als Werksteams ein 
Das verspricht spannenden Motorsport^^ 3/5

Hoffentlich zeigt Eurosport auch nächstes Jahr die Rennen alle Live


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2012)

nicht wirklich zum freuen aber zum schmunzeln: auf fb kann man die sprache auf piratisch stellen, yarrharr


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

… Dass meine Arbeitskollegin endlich ein neues Auto hat. 9834693/5

(Ihr war Ende letzten Monats jemand ungebremst in das parkende Fahrzeug gefahren.- Wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Dabei ist sie auf ihr Auto angewiesen.)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juli 2012)

Mir sollte auch mal jemand ins Auto fahren. Brauch dringend ein Neues. xD


----------



## Foxwood (5. Juli 2012)

Ich freue mich darüber, dass ich eine neue Wohnung gefunden habe


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2012)

Eher amüsant als freudig: Gegenüber sind neue Nachbarn eingezogen - und gerade gab's wohl Krach, weil die Tochter des Hauses für das Wochenende Hausarrest bekommen hat und den Vorgang mit einem Brüllen, das an Notschlachtung erinnerte kommentierte.
Und die Mutter rief dann: "Jakkelin, auf Dein Zimmer!" Mich hat's gerrissen


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juli 2012)

relativ gutes zeugniss 4/5
aber wtf 2 unendschuldigte fehlstunden obwohl ich immer da war ....


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2012)

T-4 Stunden, dann gibts Bier um vier und danach Ferien


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

vieleicht ist der lehrer damals beim abhaken in der zeile verutscht oli


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juli 2012)

so eine wixxe ich muss das jetzt nach den ferien nach fragen & kann das Zeugniss SO noch nicht für die Bewerbung abschicken...


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *so eine wixxe* ich muss das jetzt nach den ferien nach fragen & kann das Zeugniss SO noch nicht für die Bewerbung abschicken...



LOL 

Ist natürlich ungünstig sowas
 ich bin froh dass am Abendgymmi gar nicht kontrolliert wurde, wer da ist und wer nicht... im zeugnis steht jedenfalls nicht drin wer wie oft gefehlt hat. ^^


----------



## EspCap (6. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so eine wixxe ich muss das jetzt nach den ferien nach fragen & kann das Zeugniss SO noch nicht für die Bewerbung abschicken...



Haben die das bei euch ins Abizeugnis eingetragen? O_o 
Wurde bei uns auch angedroht, bisher hab ich aber noch von keinem Fall gehört wo das wirklich durchgesetzt wurde.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (6. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich, dass bald Summerbreeze ist.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juli 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Haben die das bei euch ins Abizeugnis eingetragen? O_o
> Wurde bei uns auch angedroht, bisher hab ich aber noch von keinem Fall gehört wo das wirklich durchgesetzt wurde.



Nein Q1 Abschluss Zeugniss. Mach nächstes Jahr Abitur


----------



## zoizz (6. Juli 2012)

1. Klausur dieses Semesters hinter mich gebracht. 2/5
Lief sogar ganz gut, Marketing mit gutem Gefühl geschrieben 4/5


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

Heute eine Nikon Coolpix 950 (kostete 1999 wohl um die 1.900,- DM) für 30 Euro inkl. Versand ersteigert. Tikumes Foto-Beispiele haben mich überzeugt .


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> 1. Klausur dieses Semesters hinter mich gebracht. 2/5
> Lief sogar ganz gut, Marketing mit gutem Gefühl geschrieben 4/5


Ich rate mal: Du studierst BWL?


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Dass Ich nun an meinen zweiten angeschlossenen Bildschirm am Computer deutsches Fernsehen im Ausland schauen kann, und das sogar viel besser! Mit Play/Stopp, zurück-vor spulen, 5 Tage zurückspulen. Super Sache

Nur jetzt brauch ich 8GB RAM, weil meine 4GB nicht mehr reichen.. also dann eher 3/5 :/


----------



## Magogan (8. Juli 2012)

Hmm, Auslagerungsdatei?


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Was meinst?


----------



## zoizz (8. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich rate mal: Du studierst BWL?



aye - neben dem beruf aber (kein Fern- sondern Verbundstudium) .... ersten beiden Klausuren geschafft. Recht gutes Gefühl, "gut" im Sinne von müsste bestanden sein ^^
Jetzt auf Finanzmathe (Nachprüfung am Mittwoch) und Statistik (am Freitag) vorbereiten. Samstag ist dann die letzte, ich bin auch echt froh, diese Woche überstanden zu haben. 


3/5 gleich bei Sonnenschein aufm Balkon lernen


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2012)

Mein Schatz hat endlich zugestimmt, dass ich ihre Wii modden darf 3/5

Erfolgreich den Homebrew Channel und den USB Loader eingerichtet 5/5


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_/Edit : Falscher Thread :<_


----------



## Magogan (8. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Was meinst?


Naja, ich hab die Auslagerungsdatei bei Windows aktiviert, hab auch 4GB RAM und keine Probleme.


----------



## zoizz (8. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falscher Thread? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juli 2012)

_Jo..habs editiert ;-)_


----------



## SkoII (8. Juli 2012)

Bundeswehr Anfang 2013. 5/5


----------



## Highgrunt (9. Juli 2012)

Seit gestern Abitur und hab mein FSJ auch schon am Start. Unendlich/5

Jetzt kann ich mich auf einen in Beschäftigungshinsicht sorgenfreien Sommer freuen.

Falls der nochmal so richtig kommt und wir in der Zwischenzeit nicht alle absaufen...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juli 2012)

Stelle grade meinen zukünftigen Rechner zusammen. Für 800euro +.

Sry, aber das macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2012)

_Und..wie schaut die Zusammenstellung aus? :-)_


----------



## Kyrador (9. Juli 2012)

Triathlon-Staffel ins Ziel gebracht. Zeit war zwar mies, aber geschafft ist geschafft!
100 / 5


----------



## H2OTest (9. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und..wie schaut die Zusammenstellung aus? :-)_



du hälst dich da fein raus, du wirst doch eh von herstellern bezahlt 

heute das erste mal meine haare geschnitten  2/5


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du hälst dich da fein raus, du wirst doch eh von herstellern bezahlt



_Ey :-(_


----------



## H2OTest (9. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ey :-(_



war doch nur n scherz


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

sancturay staffel 4 im herbst in deutschland 

aber leider finale staffel


----------



## painschkes (9. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> war doch nur n scherz



_Okay _


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2012)

Dass die Brotbackmaschine laeuft und es schon wieder lecker riecht. Diesmal wird es ein Brioche. 4/5 (weil ich mich noch mindestens eine halbe Stunde gedulden muss)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2012)

Super Wochenende gehabt 5/5
Guter Loot in Ds 5/5
Neues Zimmer 5/5

WUHU!


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2012)

Doppelpost - okay, aber du übertreibst mein Freund. 

Erster richtiger Ferientag 5/5


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2012)

pfffff was sind eigtl ferien? noch nie kennen gelernt. aristokratisches pack ihr.... pfffff


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Ab heut Abend 2 Wochen wech anner Ostsee 10000000000000000000/5

Man sieht sich


----------



## Reflox (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ab heut Abend 2 Wochen wech anner Ostsee 10000000000000000000/5
> 
> Man sieht sich



Ostsee? Bitch please ich bin in Italien. 

Das ist 10000000000000000000/5 wert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

ITALIEN ??? 

Reflx pls.. itlaly suks


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du hälst dich da fein raus, du wirst doch eh von herstellern bezahlt
> 
> heute das erste mal meine haare geschnitten  2/5



Wie lang waren die so nach... 17 Jahren?


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ostsee? Bitch please ich bin in Italien.
> 
> Das ist 10000000000000000000/5 wert.



Dem Balotelli seinen Siegestribut zollen ... seit dem Spiel gibts bei mir keine Pizza/Bolognese mehr, das wird boykottiert! ^^


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

der arme balotelli hat ja keinen ruhigen tag mehr ^^

der ist die lachnummer weltweit im internet durch die balotelli memes ^^


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der arme balotelli hat ja keinen ruhigen tag mehr ^^
> 
> der ist die lachnummer weltweit im internet durch die balotelli memes ^^



Naja, er ist auf jedenfall bekannt geworden. Und das ist was am Ende zählt.

mfg


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2012)

wollte mir eigtl nur ne 1,90€ tortellini vom np holen. und? steht vor der tür ne tüte mit 6 lübzer pils. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

sry painschkes ^^ hier die Zusammenstellung :3

CPU -> Intel Core i5-3450

Graka -> Sapphire Radeon HD 7870

Motherboard -> ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77

RAM -> Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit 8GB

Netzteil -> be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ostsee? Bitch please ich bin in Italien.



Ostsee ist auch sehr geil, vor allem Rügen. :> Ab einem gewissen Alter muss man nicht immer nach Italien an den Strand zum saufen und feiern fahren, da reicht auch schöne Landschaft, Strände und Entspannung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_Uh, schicki! Viel Spaß damit! :-)

Und danke für's antworten :-o

----

@Topic : 

Das BloodEyeX mir geantwortet hat :-)_


----------



## Dominau (11. Juli 2012)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich freu mich, dass bald Summerbreeze ist.


 
Sowas von!
Und natürlich das ich heute und Morgen frei bekommen hab. Trifft sich gut da ich paar Sachen erledigen muss.
Nur blöd das ich dafür Wochenends schaffen darf .. trotzdem mal ne 3/5


----------



## SkoII (11. Juli 2012)

Meine neue Bestellung bei Amazon! Endlich neue Klamotten! 5/5

Deus Ex erneut durchspielen. Das letzte Mal habe ich es an Release gespielt. 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (12. Juli 2012)

Ab heute knapp 3 Monate vorlesungsfreie Zeit (und in 2 Wochen dann auch endlich Ferien). 4/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

grad in den interneteinstellungen rausgefunden das ich die verbindungsgeschwindigkeit um das doppelte hochschrauben kann. Für 0&#8364;.

Von ~3000kbit/s  auf ~6000kbit/s   =) 

Hoffe das klappt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gah meine XBox hat mein Fallout: NV gefressen... Menü startet usw. aber wenn ich etwas laden will speiht sie mir ein "Disk kann nicht gelesen werden" entgegen 5/5



Problem gelöst... 5/5


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Problem gelöst... 5/5



Und was war nun das Problem?

mfg


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Und was war nun das Problem?
> 
> mfg


Das, was er zitiert hat ... Du wolltest sicher fragen, woran es lag, oder? Also die Ursache?


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das, was er zitiert hat ... Du wolltest sicher fragen, woran es lag, oder? Also die Ursache?



Jup, hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt.

mfg


----------



## iShock (12. Juli 2012)

heute nur bis 21:00 arbeiten (von 16:00)   4/5


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

....über den "Was habt ihr Neues"-Thread. 3/5

Demnächst postet dort jeder seine neu erworbenen Klopapierrollen, Müslipackungen und Kondome Extra Large. Wir sind auf einem guten Weg!  

Achja ich hab heute neu eine Apfelschorle, ein Paket Kaffee, ein Snickers, einen Briefumschlag in meinem Briefkasten... ein paar Regentropfen auf meinem Pulli... ups falscher Thread.
Ach und ich hab vergessen alles zu fotografieren und hübsch einzurahmen.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ....über den "Was habt ihr Neues"-Thread. 3/5
> 
> Demnächst postet dort jeder seine neu erworbenen Klopapierrollen, Müslipackungen und Kondome Extra Large. Wir sind auf einem guten Weg!
> 
> ...



Jaja... ich musste grade auch schmunzeln... irgendwie erinnert mich der Thread dort langsam an Facebook.

mfg


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2012)

Neues Klopapier und über die Rahmenfunktion mit Windowsbordmitteln. 5/5


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

gabs das poster zum steelbook jod ?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gabs das poster zum steelbook jod ?


Ist ein T-Shirt und das gab es dazu. Ist exklusiv bei Saturn als Combo für 19,99€ zu bekommen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Juli 2012)

lol, bin grad auf der ersten (und nicht der aktuellen) Seite von "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?" gelandet und dachte es wär aktuell.

Made my day.

jetzt bin ich wieder happy nachdem ich mir bei /mlp/ nur son emo kram durchgelesen habe. 5/5


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2012)

Steam Summersale hat begonnen! 5/5

Naja, für meinen Geldbeutel wohl ehr -5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2012)

Heute morgen Eignungsfeststellungsverfahrensgespräch gehabt bei der TU Darmstadt, wurde genommen für Bachelor of Science in Wirtschaftsmathematik yeah 5/5


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Heute morgen Eignungsfeststellungsverfahrensgespräch gehabt bei der TU Darmstadt, wurde genommen für Bachelor of Science in Wirtschaftsmathematik yeah 5/5



Krass na dann viel erfolg ^^


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Heute morgen Eignungsfeststellungsverfahrensgespräch gehabt bei der TU Darmstadt, wurde genommen für Bachelor of Science in Wirtschaftsmathematik yeah 5/5


Was wird denn im Gespräch so abgefragt?  Das Modulhandbuch sieht aber ganz ordentlich aus, wobei mir persönlich ein bisschen Wahlfreiheit fehlen würde.


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Heute morgen Eignungsfeststellungsverfahrensgespräch gehabt bei der TU Darmstadt, wurde genommen für Bachelor of Science in Wirtschaftsmathematik yeah 5/5



Gz mal so

mir reicht meine kleine Wirtschaftsmathe als BWL´er schon -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was wird denn im Gespräch so abgefragt?  Das Modulhandbuch sieht aber ganz ordentlich aus, wobei mir persönlich ein bisschen Wahlfreiheit fehlen würde.



Fast nur biografische Fragen. Ein klein wenig nach dem Motto "Was hat dir am besten gefallen und warum? Warum hast du das Fach gewählt?"


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2012)

endlich fertig mit meinem researchpaper. Jetzt nur noch deckblatt und Literaturnachweise ordentlich machen 5/5


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

Zwei Tage lang keine Gründe mehr gehabt euch zu freuen? :O

Ich hab nun endlich mein Mailpostfach aufgeräumt. Satte 80MB an Mails und Spam durchgeforstet und geordnet. Yay! 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2012)

Das ich jetzt Ds gehe und hoffe das Vishanka dropped 5/5 nur um dann hier 2 Stunden später im was regt euch auf Thread zu posten das er nicht gedropped ist. :x

MOTZEN 5/5


----------



## zoizz (16. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Zwei Tage lang keine Gründe mehr gehabt euch zu freuen? :O



Boah, ist echt bezeichnend, wie miesepetrig und schlecht gelaunt wir sind, hm?

-1/5 wegen uns


----------



## Legendary (16. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Zwei Tage lang keine Gründe mehr gehabt euch zu freuen? :O



Öhm nicht umsonst hat der "Warum bist du schlecht drauf" Thread doppelt so viele Antworten wie dieser hier.


Wir sind Deutsche! Das Volk der Meckerer und Nörgler. Einige Kandidaten finde ich auch fast auf jeder Seite in dem Thread. 

Morgen Berufsschule 2/5 und das der Tag in der Arbeit heute wider Erwarten eigentlich super lief 3/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2012)

> und das der Tag in der Arbeit heute wider Erwarten eigentlich super lief 3/5



/sign

Erster Arbeitstag. 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das ich jetzt Ds gehe und hoffe das Vishanka dropped 5/5 nur um dann hier 2 Stunden später im was regt euch auf Thread zu posten das er nicht gedropped ist. :x
> 
> MOTZEN 5/5



Vishaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. 5/5


----------



## SkoII (16. Juli 2012)

Auf Dawnguard 4/5
Auf Guild Wars Beta-WE und Release 5/5
Im Beruf klappt es zur Zeit super 5/5


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2012)

ich jammer net über kleine wehleiden:
ab 5;10 wirds lustig
und das sind meine kleinen dinge. sonst schrei ich auch immer nach papaaaaaaaa.
der kanns und weiß es eben... mama is doof, die hat keinen plan


----------



## Alux (17. Juli 2012)

Bis 22. wieder Beach Volleyball Grand Slam   5/5

Nicht freuen aber immer wieder schmunzeln: das ich meinen Hausarzt öfter im Gasthaus treffe als in der Praxis 2/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

Cool. Grad nen Dota2 Key bekommen.

Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch nen Rechner. ^^´´ (Soon...)


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juli 2012)

extrem guten tag im zoo gehabt 5/5


----------



## zoizz (17. Juli 2012)

nen schicken Arbeitsvertrag eines anderen Arbeitgebers in der Tasche. Man werd ich morgen mit einem fetten Grinsen zur Arbeit fahren und mich des Lebens freuen hrhrhr
746/5


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2012)

Hehe - und spaetestens wenn Du im Buero des Chefs die Hosen runter laesst und Dich auf den Tisch hockst, sollten sie merken dass etwas nicht stimmt :>


----------



## ego1899 (17. Juli 2012)

Feine Sache...

Nachdem mein D3 Account gehackt wurde hat das jetzt vielleicht 2 Stunden gedauert und Blizz hat mir alles wieder hergestellt. Ich hatte vor der zurücksetzung allerdings 1,3 Millionen von dem Hacker die ich vorher jemand anderem geschickt habe. Im Endeffekt wurde ich durch den Hack also nur ein wenig reicher... Danke Blizz, danke Hacker... 

3/5


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> nen schicken Arbeitsvertrag eines anderen Arbeitgebers in der Tasche. Man werd ich morgen mit einem fetten Grinsen zur Arbeit fahren und mich des Lebens freuen hrhrhr
> 746/5


Welcher Beruf?


----------



## Ol@f (17. Juli 2012)

Endlich die Note von meiner Klausur von heute morgen - ein anderer Kollege hat se schon vor knapp 3 Stunden bekommen  4/5


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Endlich die Note von meiner Klausur von heute morgen - ein anderer Kollege hat se schon vor knapp 3 Stunden bekommen  4/5


Wieso geht das bei euch so schnell? Ich muss meist wochenlang warten ...


----------



## Ol@f (17. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ist an der Universität auch nur bei uns Mathematikern so üblich. Die Klausur wird - immer nach dem sie geschrieben wurde - korrigiert. Dauert dann halt paar Stunden... Das nervige ist halt nur, wenn paar Kollegen die Note schon haben und man selbst paar Stunden alle paar Sekunden die Email aktualisiert


----------



## Magogan (17. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ist an der Universität auch nur bei uns Mathematikern so üblich. Die Klausur wird - immer nach dem sie geschrieben wurde - korrigiert. Dauert dann halt paar Stunden... Das nervige ist halt nur, wenn paar Kollegen die Note schon haben und man selbst paar Stunden alle paar Sekunden die Email aktualisiert


Und welche Note hast du bekommen?


----------



## Ol@f (17. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und welche Note hast du bekommen?


Ne 2,0. Dafür, dass ich für diese Klausur effektiv 2 Tage gelernt habe, ist es top.


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Juli 2012)

Neue zweite Jacke bestellt 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Juli 2012)

Gute Freunde, die da sind wenn der Rest des Lebens Kacke ist. 5/5


----------



## xynlovesit (18. Juli 2012)

Freunde sind ja wie das Salz in der Suppe.


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Ich freue mich darüber heute nur kurz arbeiten zu müssen.

Hatte am letzten Urlaubstag Probleme mit dem Flieger und kam deswegen einen Tag zu spät. Der wurde mir nun als weiterer Urlaubstag bestätigt und die vorsorglich schonmal angehäuften +Stunden werde ich heute teilweise abfeiern.

Da mein Schädel immernoch brummt nur 4/5. :X

mfg


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Dass ich vielleicht trotz Absage für ein lehramtsstudium später Lehrer werden kann, indem ich einfach nen Master of Education mache.... 5 Milliarden/5

Musste erstmal durch die ganzen Möglichkeiten durchsteigen, aber das ist echt TOP


----------



## Ogil (18. Juli 2012)

Man kann fuer ein Lehramtsstudium abgelehnt werden? Ich kannte zu meinen Studienzeiten diverse Leute die irgendwann von ihrem "normalen" Studiengang (Bio/Mathe/wasweissich) auf die Lehramtsversion dieses Studiengangs umgeschwenkt sind. Was freilich immer den Eindruck hinterliess, dass das so eine Art Auffangbecken war. Was wiederrum viel erklaert wenn ich an manche meiner Lehrer zurueck denke...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

wieder zu Hause 4/5
Freundin am Samstag nach 2 verdammten Wochen wieder sehen ashjd öashjdzasd&aios diuas / 5


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann fuer ein Lehramtsstudium abgelehnt werden? Ich kannte zu meinen Studienzeiten diverse Leute die irgendwann von ihrem "normalen" Studiengang (Bio/Mathe/wasweissich) auf die Lehramtsversion dieses Studiengangs umgeschwenkt sind. Was freilich immer den Eindruck hinterliess, dass das so eine Art Auffangbecken war. Was wiederrum viel erklaert wenn ich an manche meiner Lehrer zurueck denke...





Naja genau genommen gibts heute halt zwei Wege... normales Lehramtsstudium (2 Fächer Bachelor), inklusive entsprechenden Master und darauffolgendes Referendariat.
Zweite möglichkeit ist, normales Bachelor Studium (2 Fächer), danach den Master (of Education) und darauffolgendes Referendariat. Beides berechtigt für den Lehrerberuf.

Wusste ich vorher auch noch nicht, aber ist natürlich super wenn man mangels Abi-Schnitt im normalen lehramt abgelehnt wird (z.b. Deutsch und geschichte sehr hoher NC in der Regel).
Dann macht man einfach die entsprechenden Fächer als normalen Bachelor und hängt dann den entsprechenden Master dran.


----------



## Ol@f (18. Juli 2012)

Hmm, ich kenn aber ein paar die ihren "normalen" Master of Science in Mathe gemacht haben und dann als Quereinsteiger Lehrer wurden, mittlerweile auch verbeamtet. Mein alter Physiklehrer hat das sogar damals gemacht, bloß dass er noch ein Dimplom bekam. Der Vorteil bei solchen Lehrern ist halt, dass sie immerhin ausreichend kompetent sind, aber vielleicht pädagogisch nicht die Besten.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kenn aber ein paar die ihren "normalen" Master of Science in Mathe gemacht haben und dann als Quereinsteiger Lehrer wurden, mittlerweile auch verbeamtet. Mein alter Physiklehrer hat das sogar damals gemacht, bloß dass er noch ein Dimplom bekam. Der Vorteil bei solchen Lehrern ist halt, dass sie immerhin ausreichend kompetent sind, aber vielleicht pädagogisch nicht die Besten.



Jo das geht natürlich auch - wenn auch sehr selten.... als mathelehrer sicher heutzutage kein großes Problem. Die werden ja gesucht wie blöde...


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2012)

Spiel von Kamsi geschenkt bekommen  5/5


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.escapistm...s-a-Summer-Seal

derzeit gibts ein slotmaschinen gewinnspiel ^^

2 spiele umsonst zu gewinnen ansonsten 2x rabat codes 


@topic

simcity 4 hat community vote gewonnen


----------



## Tilbie (19. Juli 2012)

Theorie Prüfung bestanden 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juli 2012)

> Theorie Prüfung bestanden 5/5



Gratz!

Hatte heute den ersten Arbeitstag ohne Überstunden. Win! =)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2012)

Studienplatz in Elektrotechnik. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2176368/How-grey-hair-sign-good-health--redhead-make-susceptible-illness.html

ich lebe also länger als die anderen ^^

3/5


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXy0EV-oaUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern godtier abend gehabt 5/5


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Sonntag wieder WTCC, endlich Sommerpause vorbei  3/5


----------



## zoizz (21. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich über die rege Teilnahme an dem aktuellen Mathe-Hilfs-Thread - wir Buffies sind doch irgendwie alle wie vom Fähnlein Fieselschweif ^^

3/5


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Mich interessiert jetzt das Ergebnis seines Mathe-Tests ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Juli 2012)

Also ich wünsch ihm Glück. Hoffe er packts. Bin selbst an Mathe gescheitert.


----------



## LarsW (22. Juli 2012)

MACGYVER!


----------



## Alux (22. Juli 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> MACGYVER!



DIITOOOOOO


----------



## SkoII (22. Juli 2012)

Ich freue mich riesig über dieses Guild-Wars 2 Beta Event. Ich kann es kaum bis zum Release abwarten. 5/5

Ich muss an alte Zeiten denken, wo ich GW1 spielte. *schnief*


----------



## Dominau (23. Juli 2012)

Hachja, eine Woche lang mit anderen FSJ'lern  feiern etc .. und dafür bezahlt werden 
5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Juli 2012)

Am Samstag einem kleinen Mauersegler das Leben gerettet. Waren bei den Schwiegereltern über Wochenende zu Gast und wollten grad einkaufen fahren. Schwiegervater fuhr vorneweg. Ich sah während der Fahrt im Vorbeifahren (war innerorts) etwas auf der Straße flattern und dachte erst, es wäre ein Blatt. Allerdings blickte ich nochmal in den Rückspiegel und das Dingelchen bewegte sich irgendwie anders, nicht "blätterartig". Also gewendet (Schwiegerellis kriegten wie immer nix mit und düsten weiter), zurückgefahren, ausgestiegen und siehe da, es war ein kleiner Schwalbenvogel mit lahmem, sichtbar verletztem Flügel. Neben ihm lagen schon andere tote Vögel plattgefahren da, ich nehm mal an grad flügge geworden und erste Flugversuche gemacht... an einer Hauptstraße keine gute Idee.

Also vorsichtig in einer Papierserviette aus dem Auto meiner Frau gegeben und, nachdem wir die Eltern meiner Angetrauten irgendwann gefunden hatten, den Weg zum Tierheim erfragt. Dort war Gott sei Dank jemand da und die nette junge Mitarbeiterin hatte, wie es der Zufall wollte, grad einen anderen Mauersegler in Pflege. Nahm sich also zu meiner großen Erleichterung unseres Findlings an, der kommt wohl zu dem anderen dazu und wird gepäppelt bis er wieder allein weg kann. Ja, es ist keine Geschichte von glorreichen Heldentaten in brennenden Waisenhäusern. Aber auch so ein Piepmatz hat ein Recht darauf zu leben. Freu mich heute noch dass wir dem Kleinen helfen konnten.


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sonntag wieder WTCC, endlich Sommerpause vorbei  3/5



Das jetzt nicht ganz so, aber es hat mich sehr für meinen Bruder gefreut.
Ford ist mit dem Aerodynamikpaket gefahren, welches mein Bruder entwickelt hat


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das jetzt nicht ganz so, aber es hat mich sehr für meinen Bruder gefreut.
> Ford ist mit dem Aerodynamikpaket gefahren, welches mein Bruder entwickelt hat



Leider hinkt ja Ford noch hinterher. Vielleicht ändert sich das nächstes Jahr...

Chevy steigt übrigens bis 2013 aus, dafür kommt Honda als neues Werksteam und vielleicht Lada...
Aber gestern die beiden Rennen waren wieder super spannend, trotz Überlegenheit der Chevys


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2012)

Morgen Schulausflug mit der Berufsschule 4/5

Erst um 10 in der Schule sein 5/5


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Heute ist Montag, aber es fühlte sich an wie Sonntag 2.0. Super Wetter, nur ausruhen, mit Freunden chillen und das Leben genießen. 5/5

Weiter so den Rest der Woche. Und die nächsten Monate bis zur Uni


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

ich wollt grad sagen @ konov: du faules schwein. du wirst dich im studium umsehen, wegen freizeit. wer zu viel hat studiert bwl, ansonsten is nicht mit viel freizeit zwischendurch.

außer du bist ein genie, und DAS wissen wir hier alle, bist DU nicht!


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich wollt grad sagen @ konov: du faules schwein. du wirst dich im studium umsehen, wegen freizeit. wer zu viel hat studiert bwl, ansonsten is nicht mit viel freizeit zwischendurch.
> 
> außer du bist ein genie, und DAS wissen wir hier alle, bist DU nicht!



Ahahaha vorallem weil Leute wie du das auch beurteilen können... hier weiß doch kein Schwein was über mich... alles was ich schreibe könnte Humbug sein. 
Da bild dir mal bloß nix drauf ein - sollte das der Fall sein! 

Und auch neidisch solltest du nicht sein, denn auch du könntest in meiner Situation sein!


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

hmmm also neidisch bin ich nicht. vorlaut an sich auch nicht.
ich kenne eben den ganzen spaß und habe eben schon gestandene eichen fallen sehen......

so lustig isses eben net


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm also neidisch bin ich nicht. vorlaut an sich auch nicht.
> ich kenne eben den ganzen spaß und habe eben schon gestandene eichen fallen sehen......
> 
> so lustig isses eben net



Das mag ja sein aber was willst du mir damit sagen?
 Dass ich jetzt bibbern soll vor Angst? ^^

Ich würde mich nicht mal als gestandene Eiche bezeichnen


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so lustig isses eben net



Öhm doch 
Uni is Fun und sehr Chillig hab jetzt auch 3 Monate nix zu tun


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Juli 2012)

Die Sonne ist eben weitergezogen, nachdem sie die heißesten Stunden des Tages in mein vollverglastes Büro im 14. Stock geballert hat. Jetzt lässt sich die Arbeit bis 18 Uhr noch ertragen und dann gehts ab ins naheliegende Hallenbad, noch 2 Stunden trainieren. Wat freu ick mir auf die Abkühlung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

bitte bitte bitte lass das pic nicht related sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

Tollen Tag gehabt, außer dass die Freundin meiner Freundin nervte... 3/5


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Öhm doch
> Uni is Fun und sehr Chillig hab jetzt auch 3 Monate nix zu tun



du hast ja auch einen noch abgespeckteren Sowi Studiengang als ich udn das will was heißen^^
in dem sinne: bwl klausur gut über die bühne gebracht 5/5


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Schalke hat zwar verloren aber immerhin stand ich mal wieder in der Kurve 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Im Januar wahrscheinlich zum Enter Shikari Konzert nach BERLIN 10/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juli 2012)

Grade meinen Rechner bestellt für 820 &#8364;. 

Freu mich aufs Wochenende. =)

5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

wie bloody will bei sh1k4ri eintreten? *damnbrainhaltdiefresse**buchaufdenbrägenhau*

* 
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Wer Shikari mag ist auch mein Freund  Und nein Aun <.<

Fragt sich nur, wie das mit meiner Ausbildung hinhaut, die next Week startet. Aber das sind die kleinsten Probleme


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Juli 2012)

Hab die vor Jahren aufm Hurricane Festival gesehen. Gefiel mir eigendlich ganz gut.

Bin jetzt nicht der ultra Fan, aber wenn die in meiner Nähe spielen würden, würd ich mir das sicher ansehen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Ihre Musik ist wirklich speziell, sowas hört man halt nirgendwo anders, sie sind unvergleichbar.

Sehe sie (falls das mit Berlin wat wird) dann zum 6. Mal, hoffentlich wird das was


----------



## Merianna (25. Juli 2012)

Am Wochenende endlich umziehen und dann nen Pool im Garten haben bei der Hitze  5/5


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juli 2012)

Klausur heut morgen war chillig (Man hätte quasi nur die Wiederholungsaufgaben können müssen); heut Abend gibts die Ergebnisse und gleich gehts ab aufs Festival 5/5


----------



## heiduei (26. Juli 2012)

Ab dem 1. August gehen bei uns auch endlich mal die Sommerferien los.
5/5 

Dann wird erstmal richtig gezockt und konsumiert ^^
5/5 

Und ab nächstem Jahr in der Oberstufe nurnoch Fächer die mir Spaß machen und die ich gut kann 
5/5

Momentan läufts einfach 
Bräuchte nurnoch  ich ein extremes Suchtgame für die Sommerferien xD Und da wird jetzt warstmal gesucht


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2012)

Das Video hier freut mich.
Hat Spaß gemacht zu drehen und hilft meinem Kumpel mit der Musik weiter zu kommen 
(Keine Kommentare über meinen Bauch!  )[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxrTkGEl4Lw[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> (Keine Kommentare über meinen Bauch!  )



Hast ja eine richtige Wampe!


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juli 2012)

@Manowar: Fand ich jetzt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Musik war meiner Meinung nach ein bissel langweilig, kann aber auch daran liegen das es einfach nicht so mein Geschmack is.

BTT: Eiskalte Pepsi. 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (27. Juli 2012)

Heut Abend Party HARD 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Morgen Welt-Astra-Tag mit Bühnenprogramm (und ekeligen Bier) 4/5 (:


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Olympia Eröffnungsfeier ist extrem gut gemacht 5/5


----------



## Ogil (28. Juli 2012)

Jo - fand auch dass die ordentlich was her machte. Vor allem diese "Geschichtsstunde" am Anfang und das olympische Feuer selbst, was sich aus den 200 kleinen Flammen zusammen setzte. Und lustig fand ich die Reden der Offiziellen - und dann die Queen "Jaja - die Spiele sind eroeffnet! Ick will heim!" 

PS: Ahh - und nicht zu vergessen die Mr. Bean-Einlage!


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Heute Abend schwimmen bei Olympia (neben Wasserball) das beste 5/5


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2012)

Fête Blanche gestern einfach nur GEIL Awesomelvl over 9000!!!


----------



## Pyronidas (28. Juli 2012)

Meine 3 Albinokornnattern die ich vor einen Jahr aus verwahrloster Haltung errettet hab, haben mich gestern mit einen staatlichen Satz Eier belohnt xD Es steht Nachwuchs ins Haus


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2012)

War zufällig einer bei den Juicy Beats in Dortmund?
Mein Kumpel hat da aufgelegt und hat den 2.Platz gemacht
Bin durch das kleine Video, zur "Berühmtheit" geworden 

Habe dadurch Einladungen zu Fotoshootings bekommen, schade ist nur, dass ich das zeitlich jetzt kaum noch schaffen kann.


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Das Wetter... ist mal wieder so richtig angenehm. 3/5 

Übermorgen fängt offiziell meine Ausbildung an, mal sehen wie das wird und mal sehen wie ab dem ca. 20. die Berufsschule wird. 3/5

mfg


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Auf dieses epische Spiel: "Castle Story"

Find ich richtig geil und freue mich schon wenns rauskommt. Irgendwie wirkt das für mich reizvoller als Minecraft. 
Bin gespannt wann es kommt und was es kostet.

5/5


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Auf dieses epische Spiel: "Castle Story"
> 
> Find ich richtig geil und freue mich schon wenns rauskommt. Irgendwie wirkt das für mich reizvoller als Minecraft.
> Bin gespannt wann es kommt und was es kostet.
> ...



Nice. Das würd ich auch gern spielen. 

Ab Mittwoch bin ich offiziell Azubi und nicht mehr "Der bezahlte Praktikant der ab dem 1.8. die Ausbildung anfängt"  5/5

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

> It is only at the end of a shoot that you finally get the chance to sit down and have a look at the film you have made. Recently Fran, Phil and I did just this when we watched for the first time an early cut of the first movie - and a large chunk of the second. We were really pleased with the way the story was coming together, in particular, the strength of the characters and the cast who have brought them to life.  All of which gave rise to a simple question: do we take this chance to tell more of the tale? And the answer from our perspective as the filmmakers, and as fans, was an unreserved ‘yes.'
> 
> We know how much of the story of Bilbo Baggins, the Wizard Gandalf, the Dwarves of Erebor, the rise of the Necromancer, and the Battle of Dol Guldur will remain untold if we do not take this chance.  The richness of the story of _The Hobbit_, as well as some of the related material in the appendices of _The Lord of the Rings_, allows us to tell the full story of the adventures of Bilbo Baggins and the part he played in the sometimes dangerous, but at all times exciting, history of Middle-earth.
> 
> ...



F'YEAH 100000/5


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Das in 10 Tagen endlich "Prometheus" startet. Endlich wieder ein echt guter Sci-Fi wie ich sie mag.

Wobei eigentlich komplett auf August, mit "Total Recall" und "Expendables 2" sinds ja gleich 3 Knaller für die ich gerne Geld ausgebe ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Juli 2012)

Witzig an der Hobbit-Geschichte ist doch, das die BILDzeitung sich tatsächlich Sorgen darum macht, das Peter Jackson nur auf das Geld aus seien könnte.
Es tut mir ja furchtbar leid, aber ich gehe nicht ins Kino, um Geld zu sparen. Ich möchte mir gute Filme anschauen. Ob ich nun im Jahr 2014 dann 10 mal ins Kino gehe oder 11 mal ... Das ist mir mal sowas von egal^^



-------

In der 34. KW habe ich Urlaub :-)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. August 2012)

Mein Rechner funktioniert wieder, zum Glück lag es nur an Staub, der sich ganz fies niedergelassen hat.


----------



## Silarwen (3. August 2012)

Tja, gibt ja immer so Phasen, aber derzeit erfreu mich einfach nur des Lebens. Awesome  Zusätzlich bin ich natürlich auf die Gamescom in Köln gespannt! Ansonsten warte ich natürlich auf den Release von Guild Wars 2. 

Kennt Ihr das Gefühl völliger Glückseligkeit, weil etwas grad super ist? So fühl ich mich grad und hab sogar das Bedürfnis, es mit allen zu teilen  

Grüße
Maria


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

Silarwen schrieb:


> Tja, gibt ja immer so Phasen, aber derzeit erfreu mich einfach nur des Lebens. Awesome  Zusätzlich bin ich natürlich auf die Gamescom in Köln gespannt! Ansonsten warte ich natürlich auf den Release von Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Kennt Ihr das Gefühl völliger Glückseligkeit, weil etwas grad super ist? So fühl ich mich grad und hab sogar das Bedürfnis, es mit allen zu teilen
> 
> ...



Ja geht mir praktisch ständig so


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

konov, gib mir was ab !


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> konov, gib mir was ab !



Leider nix abzugeben sorry....


----------



## BushidoSushi (3. August 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Meine 3 Albinokornnattern die ich vor einen Jahr aus verwahrloster Haltung errettet hab, haben mich gestern mit einen staatlichen Satz Eier belohnt xD Es steht Nachwuchs ins Haus



Gut das die noch lebt Albinos habens ja echt schwer, können dann weiße Kornnattern raus kommen oder mischlinge oder hat es die farben der vorletzten generation? o.O 
Unsere habens leider wie die Kanickel getrieben und nachdem umzug mussten wir ca 40 Schlangen loswerden, aber echt lieb die kleinen bis auf die eine die sich mit unserer Katze anlegte...


Wochenende steht vor der Tür.


----------



## tonygt (3. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja geht mir praktisch ständig so



Jop heute wieder unter Beweis gestellt 

Heute sehr geilen Tag im Bikepark Beerfelden habe viele Sachen gefahren/gesprungen die für mich beim letzten Besuch noch unfahrbar wahren.
Ist ein super geniales Gefühl wenn man an solchen stellen seinen Fortschritt sieht. Bis auf dein einen Baumkontakt liefs super, dafür 0,5 Abzug weil ausser einem Trauma nix passiert ist 9,5/5 

Und falls die Bilder und Videos was geworden sind gibts dazu auch bald nen paar Bilder/Videos im MTB Thread ^^


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jop heute wieder unter Beweis gestellt
> 
> Heute sehr geilen Tag im Bikepark Beerfelden habe viele Sachen gefahren/gesprungen die für mich beim letzten Besuch noch unfahrbar wahren.
> Ist ein super geniales Gefühl wenn man an solchen stellen seinen Fortschritt sieht. Bis auf dein einen Baumkontakt liefs super, dafür 0,5 Abzug weil ausser einem Trauma nix passiert ist 9,5/5
> ...



Mit den Fortschritten stimme ich dir zu, aber ein Trauma klingt nicht so gut....


----------



## tonygt (3. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit den Fortschritten stimme ich dir zu, aber ein Trauma klingt nicht so gut....



Naja wenn man durch ne Kurve schiesst und in der Mitte vom Weg halt nen Baum steht und man einen Meter vom Baum entfernt das Vorderrad auf einmal wegrutscht, gehen einen in Sekundenbruchteilen alle Möglichen Gedanken durch den Kopf. Bin dann halt glücklicherweise auch dank Protektoren nur leicht dagegengeprallt und hab mir ausser ne leichte Prellung an der Hüfte und ne kleine Schramme am Bein nix getan, aber indem Moment sah ich mich schon sonst wo liegen. Danach dann wieder aufs Bike gestiegen und 30 Meter weiter den Wallride gefahren 
Paar Bilder gibts Morgen heute keine Lust mehr die noch etwas aufzuhübschen


----------



## iShock (4. August 2012)

29.09.  Billy Talent in Dresden - oooh yeaaaaah   5/5 (mit besseren supportbands als das letzte mal ^^)


----------



## Rokjioo (4. August 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> 29.09.  Billy Talent in Dresden - oooh yeaaaaah   5/5 (mit besseren supportbands als das letzte mal ^^)


 
Ich freu mich auf das Neue Billy Talent Album *___________*


----------



## iShock (4. August 2012)

me 2 - aber noch mehr aufs Konzert - obwohl ich net wirklich ein konzertgänger bin ^^


----------



## Konov (4. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja wenn man durch ne Kurve schiesst und in der Mitte vom Weg halt nen Baum steht und man einen Meter vom Baum entfernt das Vorderrad auf einmal wegrutscht, gehen einen in Sekundenbruchteilen alle Möglichen Gedanken durch den Kopf. Bin dann halt glücklicherweise auch dank Protektoren nur leicht dagegengeprallt und hab mir ausser ne leichte Prellung an der Hüfte und ne kleine Schramme am Bein nix getan, aber indem Moment sah ich mich schon sonst wo liegen. Danach dann wieder aufs Bike gestiegen und 30 Meter weiter den Wallride gefahren
> Paar Bilder gibts Morgen heute keine Lust mehr die noch etwas aufzuhübschen



Achso, ich dachte es wäre ein medizinisches Trauma, also eine richtige physische oder psychische Verletzung ^^
Das klingt jetzt nicht mehr so dramatisch


----------



## iShock (4. August 2012)

heute zusage für Studienplatz gekommen 1000/5 D


----------



## LarsW (4. August 2012)

Single und zwei Wochen Urlaub! 
6/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. August 2012)

Freunde hängen grade Socken- und Schachtelkranz auf. =)


----------



## Fremder123 (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kam Samstag Nacht bei Sky uncut in der Unrated. Da weiß man wenigstens wieder wofür man monatlich zahlt.^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Endlich wieder in Hagen 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2012)

Dass ich mit meiner Ex in ne Klasse kam und das nun doch nicht soooooooooo awkward ist... 1,5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dass ich mit meiner Ex in ne Klasse kam und das nun doch nicht soooooooooo awkward ist... 1,5/5


Uhhh das ist gar nicht gut, hattet ihr euch "friedlich" getrennt?

uuuuuuuuuuuuund ich freue mich drauf das am Samstag in Mainz tattoo messe ist WUHU 5/5


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Uhhh das ist gar nicht gut, hattet ihr euch "friedlich" getrennt?



Friedliche Trennung ist wie Nudeln ohne Teig. GIBTS NICHT!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Friedliche Trennung ist wie Nudeln ohne Teig. GIBTS NICHT!



Doch, eigentlich schon.  Aber naja, ist ne laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Geschichte, auf die ich nicht wirklich Stolz bin. 

Hab jetzt seit nem halben Jahr ne andere Beziehung, deswegen hat sich das eh erledigt


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

das meine bestellung ( 600grmm roastbeef) noch heute angekommen ist ^^


----------



## Alux (8. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das meine bestellung ( 600grmm roastbeef) noch heute angekommen ist ^^



nom nom nom nom.....


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

das viva die one piece filme bringt


----------



## Alux (8. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das viva die one piece filme bringt



wo wann?


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

ab dem 18.8.


----------



## Saji (10. August 2012)

Hab vorhin meinen GameBoy Advanced SP gefunden.  5/5
Mit ihm das ganze Zubehör. =) 5/5
UND meine Pokemon-Spiele! *_* PIKA/5 ^^


----------



## Meriane (13. August 2012)

fertig mit allen Klausuren, jetzt fast 2 Monate frei


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Meinen Nintendo 64 wieder gefunden 10/5


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Wetter geil 5/5

Age of Empires Online mal ausprobiert- witzig für zwischendurch 3/5

Mehr Geld bekommen als ich dachte fürs ackern am Wochenende 4/5


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2012)

500,- Euro beim Gewinnsparen der Bank gewonnen   4/5 (Nicht mehr, da ich jetzt nur mein überzogenes Konto wieder glatt hab ...)


----------



## eMJay (14. August 2012)

Das Morgen Frei ist und dass ich am Do. und Fr. Urlaub hab. 
So kann ich mich schon am Do. Früh Richtung Gamescom machen und nicht erst Abends.

5/5


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meinen Nintendo 64 wieder gefunden 10/5


Hab auch einen, aber zu schlechte Bildqualität, um auf meiner Leinwand zu spielen ...



Ellesmere schrieb:


> 500,- Euro beim Gewinnsparen der Bank gewonnen   4/5 (Nicht mehr, da ich jetzt nur mein überzogenes Konto wieder glatt hab ...)


Ich werde versuchen, immer so mindestens 2000 Euro auf dem Konto zu haben, um etwas für schlechtere Zeiten übrig zu haben ...

Und Kredite aufnehmen (dazu zählt auch Konto-Überziehen) - ausgenommen Bausparen vielleicht - mag ich nicht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. August 2012)

Das jetzt die Haterei auf Facebook gegen Verena Shizophrenia und ihren Fag Bruder losgeht.
Ahhhh ich dachte immer ich bin der einzige der diese Inzuchtkinder nicht abkann!
5/5


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das jetzt die Haterei auf Facebook gegen Verena Shizophrenia und ihren Fag Bruder losgeht.
> Ahhhh ich dachte immer ich bin der einzige der diese Inzuchtkinder nicht abkann!
> 5/5



Gut dass mir solche Belanglosigkeiten erspart bleiben weil ich gar net bei FB bin...
Hätte erstmal googlen müssen aber selbst dafür bin ich zu faul


----------



## Saji (16. August 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das jetzt die Haterei auf Facebook gegen Verena Shizophrenia und ihren Fag Bruder losgeht.
> Ahhhh ich dachte immer ich bin der einzige der diese Inzuchtkinder nicht abkann!
> 5/5



What da fucking hell... o_O ich hab gegoogelt und muss sagen... 70er Jahre Batik-T-Shirts sind nichts dagegen!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. August 2012)

17°C und Regen. 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Neue Signatur 3/5


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2012)

Aufs Jahr 2015, wenn mein Knebelvertrag endlich ausläuft: Unbezahlbar/5

Auf (je nachdem wie die Lage dann aussieht) die berufliche Weiterbildung oder die Weltreise danach: Bezahlbar/5


----------



## Saji (16. August 2012)

Das Opening Cinematic von MoP. Gänsehaut und glasige Augen! 5/5 ^_^


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Wo kann man den ansehen?


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wo kann man den ansehen?




Überall :-)


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Dann hätte ich gerne einen Link, auf YT finde ich nämlich keinen MOP Cinematic.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvYXoyxLv64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Firma dankt!


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ich musste bei der szene wo der mensch dem ork seinen speer gibt derbe lachen. einfach herrlich


----------



## Saji (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich musste bei der szene wo der mensch dem ork seinen speer gibt derbe lachen. einfach herrlich



Ja, das ging mir auch so.  Eine herrliche Szene, mit sehr viel Herz und Humor.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. August 2012)

Gamescom Samstag bis Sonntag 5/5

Wetter am Wochenende 0/5


----------



## Edou (16. August 2012)

So richtig freuen kann man nicht sagen, denn es wird in der seele weh tun. Auf der einen Will ich es auf der anderen nicht...naja komme was wolle morgen sind die Haare ab. 2,5/5.


----------



## Xidish (17. August 2012)

... endlich am montag wieder nach hause zu kommen 5/5
... dass mir dads sachen alle passen 5/5  
... dass ich montag wieder per pc surfen kann, was ja seit 6.august auf 50k vdsl umgestellt sein soll 5/5


----------



## iShock (17. August 2012)

morgen endlich Freitag (bzw. heute endlich Freitag) und kein Sonntagsdienst - 5/5 ! 

und neue mucke mal wieder 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2012)

Mir gehts so langsam besser ... 3/5
Heute mit Freundin an die Ostsee 1000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Manaldheilungl (17. August 2012)

Ich freu mich drüber, das bald Wochenende ist und ich dank Urlaub schon auf der GC war


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. August 2012)

Gleich mit meiner Liebsten auf den Jahrmarkt *_*/5


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

Wochenende...was sonst?!


----------



## Saji (18. August 2012)

Diese Ruhe um mich herum... nur das leise Rauschen des Ventilators... woah, herrlich. *_* 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (18. August 2012)

Das ich auf der Gamescom sehr viele berühmte Leute gesehen habe wie das buffed Team und das Gameone Team und die Ludolfs 
Das ich bei einem Workshop zum Anime DUb auf deutsch vorgesprochen habe und ein kleines Team mich aufgenommen hat. unbekannt/5 (positiv ^^)

der Rest bleibt noch geheim ^^


----------



## iShock (19. August 2012)

endlich mal abgestaubt in DayZ und 3 Spieler alleine zerlegt - lol 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Ein SUPER Wochenende mit der Freundin gehabt... life=perfect/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. August 2012)

Schon sechs Seiten meiner Hausarbeit geschrieben. 4/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. August 2012)

DFB Pokal Perfekt Preußen weiter BVB weiter,Bremen draußen HSV und Frankfurt 100/5 Party WUHU


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Schalke Fan zu sein 5/5


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2012)

geiles Wetter hier und immer noch volle 2 Wochen Urlaub 5/5


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Bin kein Fußballfan und leide dann auch nicht, wenn irgendein Fußballverein nicht gewinnt ... 3/5 weil ich mich deswegen auch nicht über einen Sieg freuen kann ...


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bin kein Fußballfan und leide dann auch nicht, wenn irgendein Fußballverein nicht gewinnt ... 3/5 weil ich mich deswegen auch nicht über einen Sieg freuen kann ...



Ach Fan sein ist mehr als seinen Verein siegen oder verlieren zu sehen. Es ist schon eine Art Lebensgefühl. 
Leider gibt es viel zu viele "Erfolgsfans" die dieses Gefühl nicht wirklich hoch kommen lassen.
Aber wenn man dann im Schalke Trinkot unterwegs ist und von jemand fremden mit "Glück auf Kumpel" angesprochen wird ,dann hat das schon was.


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. August 2012)

Gamescom war super 5/5

Wetter war unerwartet sehr angenehm und überhaupt nicht heiß in der GC 5/5


----------



## Raffzahl (20. August 2012)

Dank der Hitze gehen meine Doppelstunden in meinen drei schlechtesten Fächern morgen nur 60 Minuten anstatt 90 3/5


----------



## Xidish (20. August 2012)

Habe den Router + das 50k VDSL seit 6. August.
Aber heute erst konnte ich nun sehen, daß es auch verfügbar ist (heute heimgekommen). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. August 2012)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Dank der Hitze gehen meine Doppelstunden in meinen drei schlechtesten Fächern morgen nur 60 Minuten anstatt 90 3/5


Welche Fächer denn?


----------



## Raffzahl (20. August 2012)

Deutsch, Geschichte und Sport (weil ich privat keinen Sport mache).


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Sport is doch einfach. Bissl rumhüpfen und wenn du kein bock mehr hast, sagste du hast Bauchschmerzen 

Und bei der Hitze kannste bestimmt nen Schwächeanfall vortäuschen


----------



## Raffzahl (20. August 2012)

Ja, Sport ist das angenehmste morgen. Ist im ersten Semester ja nur Volleyball.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Ja, Sport ist das angenehmste morgen. Ist im ersten Semester ja nur Volleyball.



Volleyball ist IMO der überflüssigste Sport ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Chef hat sich entschuldigt und ich hab nun 15% mehr Gehalt^^ 4/5


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

gratz


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2012)

Na dann hat es sich doch gelohnt!


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Chef hat sich entschuldigt und ich hab nun 15% mehr Gehalt^^ 4/5



Ich nehm auch gerne 15% mehr Gehalt, dummerweise bringt das nichts, weil ich nichts verdiene ... Aber nach dem Studium sollte mein Gehalt relativ hoch sein - hoffe ich ^^


----------



## Capt&#39;n M4Y (22. August 2012)

Ich freu mich heute so richtig auf meine B-Day Party   und am Weekeend erst


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch gerne 15% mehr Gehalt, dummerweise bringt das nichts, weil ich nichts verdiene ... Aber nach dem Studium sollte mein Gehalt relativ hoch sein - *hoffe ich* ^^



Da solltest du auch hoffen, denn dass man nach dem Studium heute noch einen richtig guten Job bekommt, ist absolut nicht mehr sicher.

was mich freut: bei den neuen Aufklebern aus dem Rewe war ein total knuffiges Bild von einem Robbenbaby dabei  5/5


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Da solltest du auch hoffen, denn dass man nach dem Studium heute noch einen richtig guten Job bekommt, ist absolut nicht mehr sicher.



Stimmt... am besten schonmal damit anfreunden, sein Leben zu genießen ohne im Monat 2000 Netto im Sack zu haben.
Dann hat man später keine Probleme mit weniger auszukommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2012)

Dass ich ne MENGE an Nachzahlungen für meine Halbwaisen-Rente bekomme... 10/5


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Das ich Guild Wars 2 schon am Samstag spielen kann 5/5
Nur noch 2 Tage bis es Samstag ist  5/5


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Noch 3 Tage dann ist der Kickstarter von Castle Story erfolgreich beendet 5/5 ^^

ICK FREU MIR SO, das Game wird einfach der Hammer


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2012)

Heute nur 4 Stunden Arbeit: 1/5 (warum nur 1/5? Weils gestern 12 waren..)


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

http://www.pcgames.d...stehung-1019854

5/5


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2012)

Meine Brille drückt nun nicht mehr


----------



## Meriane (24. August 2012)

Hatte in der schriftlichen Vorabgabe für eine Seminarbeit in der Uni ne 5,0, wegen Plagiat. Dumme Sache, war mir einfach nicht bewusst was ich da mache.
Ich musste deswegen also die ganze Arbeit nochmal neu schreiben. Und in der finalen Abgabe hab ich jetzt ne 1,3. Ich kanns also doch 
Hatte ich überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet. Insgesamt jetzt ne 2,0 mit Vortrag und sonstiger Mitarbeit. 1. Abgabe hat nur 10% gezählt daher alles gut 
5/5


----------



## Saji (24. August 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hatte in der schriftlichen Vorabgabe für eine Seminarbeit in der Uni ne 5,0, wegen Plagiat. Dumme Sache, war mir einfach nicht bewusst was ich da mache.



Herr von und zu Guttenberg, sind Sie das? 

b2t: Mir geht es heute einfach gut. Bis auf die eine Sache mit meinem Rechner, ist aber schon behoben.  5/5


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

es ist freitag!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v81YoiKt6n0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> es ist freitag!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBYwkBBIKjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Hatte in der schriftlichen Vorabgabe für eine Seminarbeit in der Uni ne 5,0, wegen Plagiat. Dumme Sache, war mir einfach nicht bewusst was ich da mache.



Wenn du das bewusst gemacht hast, finde ich eine 5 noch zu milde. 


Ich freue mich jetzt über griechisch essen gehen mit meiner Liebsten.    (nein, nicht mit Reflox)


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Nächstes Wochenende Besuch von 2 Finninnen und beide sind Single  Das Leben kann manchmal echt übermässig schön sein  5/5


----------



## Manowar (27. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende Besuch von 2 Finninnen und beide sind Single  Das Leben kann manchmal echt übermässig schön sein  5/5



Dann ist ja eine über.. wo wohnst du nochmal? 


So bei mir:
Komplett neue Vorderachse.
Neue Bremsen VA+HA
Revidierte Bremssättel/-Träger
Neue Windschutzscheibe
Urlaub ab Freitag (ab nach Norwegen!)
5/5


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Ne die zwei brauchts schon. Eine von beiden ist dann die Notreserve für den Fall, dass sich die andere abschiesst. Wiviel die saufen können ist nicht normal, habs in Schottland miterlebt ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. August 2012)

Wiederholungsklausur geschrieben. Müsste diesmal bestanden sein. 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Paket mit Flickzeug kommt wohl heute noch 3/5


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Ich füge für heute hinzu: Flickzeug erfolgreich erhalten, 2 Löcher im Schlauch geflickt und alles wieder eingebaut.

Vielleicht kauf ich demnächst gleich nen neuen Schlauch, weil ichs mir doof vorstelle, dass über die Zeit dutzende Löcher drin sind. 
Mal sehen wie häufig mir das noch passiert.

Jedenfalls Freude Freude 5/5 ^^

Achja und der Uni ordentlich Dampf gemacht. Blöde Wixx0r 5/5


----------



## zoizz (28. August 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wiederholungsklausur geschrieben. Müsste diesmal bestanden sein. 5/5



*DaumenDrück*
meine letzte Wiederholung ging mit 2,3 durch - reicht.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (28. August 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> *DaumenDrück*
> meine letzte Wiederholung ging mit 2,3 durch - reicht.



Danke. ich erfahr' es leider erst Mitte September. -.- 2,3 ist doch völlig okay. Mir reicht in diesem speziellen Fach schon eine 4.


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Eines von 2 Problemen ist jetzt behoben: Meine mittlere Lautsprecherbox schnarrt nicht mehr wurde ausgetauscht durch eine Lautsprecherbox, die nicht mehr schnarrt. 4/5

Problem 2: Internet geht seit Freitag Nachmittag nicht. Morgen kommt der Techniker vorbei. 1/5 (Ich freu mich halt drauf, dass es wieder geht, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die es auch wirklich hinbekommen.)


----------



## Legendary (29. August 2012)

Heute in München erstes Mal KFC genascht

Der Krautsalat ist mega 5/5


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Bekomme gleich was voll leckeres zu essen. 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Eines von 2 Problemen ist jetzt behoben: Meine mittlere Lautsprecherbox schnarrt nicht mehr wurde ausgetauscht durch eine Lautsprecherbox, die nicht mehr schnarrt. 4/5
> 
> Problem 2: Internet geht seit Freitag Nachmittag nicht. Morgen kommt der Techniker vorbei. 1/5 (Ich freu mich halt drauf, dass es wieder geht, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die es auch wirklich hinbekommen.)



Kenne Fälle, bei denen sich extra freigenommen wurde und sehnsüchtig auf das erlösende Klingeln an der Haustür gewartet wurde, ja sogar ständig das Fenster konsultiert wurde, um den Techniker zu sehen ... Nur um dann Abends anzurufen und gesagt zu bekommen, das man ja nicht zu Hause war, als der Techniker da war und dieser das nun in Rechnung stellt.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2012)

Leistungsschutzrecht in Deutschland ist so gut wie durch. Jetzt freu ich mich auf die Verlegergesichter wenn Google ihre Nachrichten aus dem Index streicht xD 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2012)

Gestern die besten 2 Stunden in meinem ganzen Leben gehabt !!
Green Day ist live einfach ne wucht & super moshpit 
von circlepit bis wod war alles dabei ,einfach top. 
Absolutes Finale war crowd surfen übers ganze Publikum <3333333
&#9829;/5


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2012)

Migrationsbug behoben und Migration termingerecht 40 Minuten vor der Deadline erfolgreich durchgeführt: Wochenende/5

Ab zu den Finninnen


----------



## Alux (31. August 2012)

Heut nur 1,5 Stunden arbeiten gemusst /5


----------



## LarsW (31. August 2012)

Das ich auch irgendwann nach einem 18 Stunden Arbeitstag "Wochenende" habe. 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Kunstbild ist doch besser geworden als ich gedacht hätte  5/5


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Wenn du so süß lächelst könnte ich dich echt vernaschen.


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jetzt über griechisch essen gehen mit meiner Liebsten.  (nein, nicht mit Reflox)



DU HAST EINE ANDERE?! Das bricht mir das Herz 

Endlich nichtmehr arbeitlslos! Verdiene besser als alle meine Kumpels und beginne mit 2 Wochen bezahlten Urlaub! F*CK YEAH! 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn du so süß lächelst könnte ich dich echt vernaschen.



ehm danke ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Endlich nichtmehr arbeitlslos! Verdiene besser als alle meine Kumpels und beginne mit 2 Wochen bezahlten Urlaub! F*CK YEAH! 5/5



WTF is this magic ?

Sturmfreies WE, morgen party hard 101010/5
VDV ist wieder dahoam 100000000000/5


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sturmfreies WE, morgen party hard 101010/5



Mit Blackjack und Nutten... und MW3!


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ehm danke ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gern geschehen.


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Endlich zwei Monitore. Cool!  Muss den zweiten nur noch irgendwie sinnvoll platzieren. Auf dem Meerschweinchenkäfig ist es natürlich keine Lösung auf Dauer. xD 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nochmal die rückseite


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

BWAHAHAHA! Olli ist quasi Schwiegermuttis Liebling und sieht aus wie 13?!

Edit: Nicht falsch verstehen - ich wette, die Mädels stehen drauf! Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> BWAHAHAHA! Olli ist quasi Schwiegermuttis Liebling und sieht aus wie 13?!


Klar was hattest du erwartet? Sylvester Stallone? In seinem Profil ist übrigens auch ein Pic. 


Scheinbar gefällts den Frauen.


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2012)

Wenn man 15 ist darf man auch wie 13 aussehn


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Scheinbar gefällts den Frauen.



Siehe Edit meines Posts - mit dem Grinsen und dem "jugendlichen" Aussehen wird er noch viel Spaß in der Damenwelt haben .


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. September 2012)

Ich habe mein Zimmer quasi auf den Kopf gestellt weil ich was gesucht habe.

Leider habe ich nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe, dafür habe ich aber zig andere Dinge gefunden, deren Existenz 
schon fast zu einem Mythos geworden ist 


man man man, was man alles aufhebt und sich in all den Jahren in Schubläden, Kisten und Schränken ansammelt.


Dafür eine 4/5, aber wo verdammt noch mal hab ich das hingeräumt..... *weitersuch*


----------



## Edou (1. September 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Zimmer quasi auf den Kopf gestellt weil ich was gesucht habe.
> 
> Leider habe ich nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe, dafür habe ich aber zig andere Dinge gefunden, deren Existenz
> schon fast zu einem Mythos geworden ist
> ...


Sowas von richtig....kenn das selbst. Hab ich letztens erst machen müssten und meinen GBA, den ich soooo lange suchte, in ner Tasche gefunden in der ich niemals nachgeguckt hätte, weil ich ihn da niemals rein getan hätte. (Hab ich auch nicht, war meine Mutter irgendwann mal anscheinend) Aber das eigentliche was ich suchte war nicht da wo ich es hinterlassen hatte...naja wenig später hab ichs gefunden. 

B2T: Schalke! Blau und Weiß für die Ewigkeit/5 Glück Auf. <3


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Doctor Who Serienstart von Staffel 7 - *abfeier*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c_zE0B0na8[/youtube]

Amy <3


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

Haha kein Ding. Als ob ich sowas ernst nehme (bin 17 btw  ) 
Joa mehr oder wenger kommt das schon gut an


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2012)

http://www.blackmesasource.com/ 

5/5   endlich


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

jetzt fehlt nur noch half life episode 3 ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch half life episode 3 ^^


der war gut


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://www.blackmesasource.com/
> 
> 5/5   endlich



Was soll das sein? Ein Hinweis auf ein neues Half Life oder wie?


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Nein die haben half life 1 komplett neu nachgebaut mit den half life 2 moddingtools 

wobei halt noch nicht ganz half life 1 ^^

sozusagen half life 1 nur als hd remake


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2012)

Och das klingt auch ziemlich geil. Wann kommt das raus? In 11 Tagen? Will haben!


----------



## Alux (2. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPP5Bvtr2Dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich finds einfach nur verdammt lustig ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

falscher tread alux ^^


----------



## Perkone (4. September 2012)

Morgen Geburtstag (22 Jahre, Schnapszahl hehe). Am Abend mit Kollegen auf n paar Bier gehn u Donnerstach dann frei  5/5


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. September 2012)

dicke spende für meien sc2 custom map bekommen


----------



## Alux (4. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> falscher tread alux ^^



Warum ich freu mich so richtig drüber und hier gehts doch worüber man sich freut 

Aja @Topic Grade eben Expendables 2 gesehen einfach Hammer, find ich um Längen besser als den Ersten 5/5


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

LOL! Nach etlichen MONATEN endlich von Steam die Mail bekommen das ich das Passwort meines alten Steamaccounts zurücksetzen kann... xD Nu brauch ich den Account auch nicht mehr. 5/5 weil es so unendlich lustig ist.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

http://www.pcgames.de/Ubisoft-Firma-15823/News/Ubisoft-im-Exklusiv-Interview-ueber-DRM-Raubkopien-und-mehr-1022410/



> Mittlerweile ruderte Ubisoft jedoch zurück und lockerte die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Mit uns sprach Stephanie Perotti, Worldwide Director für Online Games, unter anderem über die Änderungen an der DRM-Politik und die Gründe dafür. Aktuelle und künftige Spiele aus dem Ubisoft-Portfolio setzen nur noch eine einmalige Produktaktivierung über das Internet voraus. Zum Spielen im Einzelspielermodus wird keine dauerhafte Onlineverbindung benötigt. "Wir zwingen die Spieler nicht, mit dem Netz verbunden zu sein", erklärt uns Perotti im Interview.



5/5

Jetzt kann ich im Wintersale bei steam auch bei ubisoft zuschlagen


----------



## Perkone (5. September 2012)

Heute Geburtstag :=) Hab von Arbeitskollegen 1x 6er Tragerl Bier, 1x 20er Steige Bier bekommen, und vom Chef einige eigens angebaute Chilis + 1 Ei von seinen Hühnern (die dank meiner Hilfe jetzt legen)  Ich liebe meine Kollegen und mein chef 
Vom Vater auch 1 20er Steige Bier + eine Bratente (geeeeeeeeeiiiil!!!). Ich freu mich so  5/5


----------



## Magogan (5. September 2012)

Perkone schrieb:


> Heute Geburtstag :=) Hab von Arbeitskollegen 1x 6er Tragerl Bier, 1x 20er Steige Bier bekommen, und vom Chef einige eigens angebaute Chilis + 1 Ei von seinen Hühnern (die dank meiner Hilfe jetzt legen)  Ich liebe meine Kollegen und mein chef
> Vom Vater auch 1 20er Steige Bier + eine Bratente (geeeeeeeeeiiiil!!!). Ich freu mich so  5/5


Die hätten dir mal mehr Bier schenken sollen, ist ja so wenig Oo

Alles Gute


----------



## Alux (5. September 2012)

Alles Gute!!


BTW Konntest net 2x 20er Steigen in ne Flasche Hochprozentiges tauschen?


----------



## Perkone (5. September 2012)

Ja ich Doofling, sind ja 24er Steigen keine 20er xD 20 sinds ja nur bei Flaschen, hab ja Dosen bekommen ))
Ach und Servas Alux ^^ Ne, ich mag kein Hochprozentiges, lieber Bier


----------



## Alux (7. September 2012)

Heute Abend nochmal Expendables 2 mit anderen Kumpels schauen und dann ab in die Stadt und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

Morgen beim Kumpel grillen und danach ...


Alux schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

Noch kurz das Deployment durchführen, dann Thai-Essen, Kino, und nach Hause das Wochenende durchzocken - zum ersten Mal seit über nem halben Jahr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2012)

Ganz vergessen auch hier zu posten:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STAR TREK!* 

*ALLES GUTE ZUM 46STEN JAHRESTAG!* 

(grad noch rechtzeitig )


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2012)

Aber keine neuen Serien mehr. Genau wie bei Stargate. Gutes, neues SciFi kann man sich wohl vorerst abschminken. 
Enterprise und Universe wurden einfach zu früh abgesetzt, zweiteres sogar viel zu früh :/


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. September 2012)

ne scifi serie vom kaliber eines game of thrones oder braking bad wäre was tolles


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ne scifi serie vom kaliber eines game of thrones oder braking bad wäre was tolles



1. und 2. Staffel "Battlestar Galactica" und die ersten 4 Folgen der 3. Staffel. Danach ließ es stark nach - und das völlig lächerliche Finale sollte man sich gar nicht erst geben...


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

Die besten Serien sind sowieso die Deutschen!
Stromberg, Dr. Psycho, Pastewka.... ok und Stargate ist halt auch der Burner 

Ausgenommen Stargate Universe, das soll ja ziemlich mies sein, wobei ich es noch nie gesehen hab


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. September 2012)

Und passend weiter dazu:

Quellen sollen herausgefunden haben, welchen Titel der neue Film im nächsten Jahr erhalten wird und ich mag ihn! 5/5



Spoiler



Star Trek Into Darkness






Und ja Enterprise wurde grade richtig gut aber es lag wohl auch an den verwöhnten und verhunzten Fans, die einfach nichts anderes als IHRE Vision perfekt dargestellt sehen wollten (mit anderen Worten 40 Millionen verschiedene Konzepte) es war derselbe Fluch der auch den anderen Serien nach TOS zuteil wurde... die ersten beiden Staffeln eher mehr Selbstfindungsphase der Serie und dann ab der 3ten gings richtig los.
Bei Universe hätten sie zumindest ein passendes Ende zusammenschustern sollen, so ist es einfach nur Mist...


Aber na gut... nächstes Jahr ein neuer Trek Film, im Frühjahr dazu noch ein wirklich sehr hübsches Spiel als Brücke zwischen den Filmen (mehr oder weniger), da wird schon wieder was kommen, wenn Trek erstmal das Stigma des versumpften Nerdtums los geworden ist und wieder als "Hip" gilt.

Quelle: Coming Soon, Markmonitor


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

als ich das gelesen hab: "Rotlichtgerüchte" um Bettina Wulff 5/5 ^^


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Und ja Enterprise wurde grade richtig gut aber es lag wohl auch an den verwöhnten und verhunzten Fans, die einfach nichts anderes als IHRE Vision perfekt dargestellt sehen wollten (mit anderen Worten 40 Millionen verschiedene Konzepte) es war derselbe Fluch der auch den anderen Serien nach TOS zuteil wurde... die ersten beiden Staffeln eher mehr Selbstfindungsphase der Serie und dann ab der 3ten gings richtig los.
> Bei Universe hätten sie zumindest ein passendes Ende zusammenschustern sollen, so ist es einfach nur Mist...



Jepp. Universe hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Die Leute haben rumgeheult, weil Atlantis gecancelt wurde und haben deswegen "aus Protest" Universe nicht geschaut. Ergebnis: Ganzes Franchise gecancelt. Ja Glückwunsch. Dabei war Universe imo absolut genial. (Konov: Ja, Season 1 war relativ langweilig. Season 2 war extrem spannend. Aber das hat leider auch nicht geholfen, wenn "die Fans" es boykottieren.) 


Enterprise fand ich auch gut, auch wenn ich Archer relativ langweilig und profillos fand. Aber T'Pol/Malcom/Trip waren tolle Charaktere.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp. Universe hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Die Leute haben rumgeheult, weil Atlantis gecancelt wurde und haben deswegen "aus Protest" Universe nicht geschaut. Ergebnis: Ganzes Franchise gecancelt. Ja Glückwunsch. Dabei war Universe imo absolut genial. (Konov: Ja, Season 1 war relativ langweilig. Season 2 war extrem spannend. Aber das hat leider auch nicht geholfen, wenn "die Fans" es boykottieren.)



Sind aber nicht nur die "Fans". Warum eine Serie "canceled" ist, weiß doch nur die Führungsetage. Ich mag das ganze "Stargate"-Franchise nicht; ergo habe ich abseits der ersten 20 Folgen (die ich unerträglich fand - aber hey, man gibt einer neuen Serie halt die Chance) nix geschaut davon. 

"Angel" war absolut "sicher" - wurde dennoch gecancelt. "My Name is Earl" - hatte seine Zuschauer; wurde dennoch gecancelt mitten im Cliffhanger. 

"Fringe" - und das hat keinerlei Zuschauer; und das absolut verdient - wurde _verlängert_!

Wer was wo verlängert hat offenbar abseits der Serienhits wie einem Scheiss wie "Desperate Housewifes" und dem unglaublich erfolgreichem "The Mentalist" offenbar nix mehr mit Ratings zu tun, sondern nur mit offenbar neuen Vorstandsmitgliedern der Führungsetage. 
Das sind dann halt so Leute, die einem Whedon sagen, daß er trotz erfolgreicher Serien keine Ahnung hat und ein "Dollhouse" für den "Casual-Zuschauer" zuschneiden muß. Wohlgemerkt, nachdem Whedon bewiesen hat, daß eben der Zyklus die Leute an den Bildschirm bannt! BWLer halt. Und fahren mal wieder alles an die Wand, bis ihnen die "Kreativen" aus der Misere helfen.

Meine Fresse, "New Hollywood"! Wenn ihr BWLer schon nicht aus der Gesamtheit lernt, weil ihr offenbar zu beschränkt seid, wie wäre es dann mal mit Analyse dieser Zeit? Vielleicht merkt ihr noch was...


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp. Universe hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Die Leute haben rumgeheult, weil Atlantis gecancelt wurde und haben deswegen "aus Protest" Universe nicht geschaut. Ergebnis: Ganzes Franchise gecancelt. Ja Glückwunsch. Dabei war Universe imo absolut genial. (Konov: Ja, Season 1 war relativ langweilig. Season 2 war extrem spannend. Aber das hat leider auch nicht geholfen, wenn "die Fans" es boykottieren.)



Hab gelesen, dass Stargate nicht auf immer verloren ist... weil die Story halt echt noch Kassen füllen würde, also ist es warscheinlich dass da nochmal einer was draus bastelt, sei es Serie oder Kinofilm


----------



## Alux (8. September 2012)

Ich freu mich einfach darüber das es sowas gibt   5/5






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wjt-Tvgubfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Des Ausdrucks wegen (jupp; Genetiv): "Menschen mit Menstruationshintergrund". \o/


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sind aber nicht nur die "Fans". Warum eine Serie "canceled" ist, weiß doch nur die Führungsetage. Ich mag das ganze "Stargate"-Franchise nicht; ergo habe ich abseits der ersten 20 Folgen (die ich unerträglich fand - aber hey, man gibt einer neuen Serie halt die Chance) nix geschaut davon.



Naja. Das Serienfinale von Stargate Universe hatte noch ca. 1 Million Zuschauer. Das Finale von Fringe Season 4 hatte 3 Millionen. Das ist zwar auch nicht mehr so viel, wenn man bedenkt dass es am Ende von Season 1 ca. 9 Millionen waren, aber trotzdem noch deutlich mehr als bei SG:U.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja. Das Serienfinale von Stargate Universe hatte noch ca. 1 Million Zuschauer. Das Finale von Fringe Season 4 hatte 3 Millionen. Das ist zwar auch nicht mehr so viel, wenn man bedenkt dass es am Ende von Season 1 ca. 9 Millionen waren, aber trotzdem noch deutlich mehr als bei SG:U.



Rechtfertigt keine Fortsetzung von "Fringe" (und ich persönlich fand die letzte Staffel mehr als scheußlich. Einschalten würde ich diesen Dreck mit Sicherheit nicht). 

Und "Serienfinale" ist keine Größe. Wenn, dann müßten wir uns hier tatsächliche Statistiken um die Ohren hauen...

Fakt ist: Serien mit "relativ viel" Zuschauern werden gecancelt, weil der Vorstand meint, er hätte bessere Serien in petto!

Fakt ist auch: Serien wie "Fringe" werden am Leben erhalten, weil man sich über "Syndikate" eine bessere Verkaufsquote erhofft.

Sind wir uns da einig?


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2012)

So einfach kann man das nicht sagen. Es müssen auch Produktionskosten verglichen werden. Ich würde jetzt mal spontan vermuten, dass ein Folge SG:U teurer ist als eine Folge Fringe (CGI ohne Ende, Raumschiff-Sets etc.). Das erklärt auch, warum Terra Nova trotz prominenter Namen (u.A. Steven Spielberg) und 9-7 Millionen Zuschauern nach der ersten Season gecancelt wurde. 

Zum Thema Fringe: Ich hab das auch lange geschaut, aber irgendwann in Season 4 hab ich einfach aufgehört. Das typische J.J. Abrams Problem: Irgendwann wird in seinen Serien das Unglaubliche so alltäglich, dass es einfach nur noch absurd ist. War bei Lost am Schluss nicht anders. 

Aber wir kommen hier auch ein wenig vom Thread ab 

Dass ich mein iPhone 4S zu einem annehmbaren Preis losgeworden bin - 2/5 (auch wenn Amazon 50 EUR frisst. Meh.)


----------



## Falathrim (10. September 2012)

Dass ich in der Stadt war, um endlich mein GW2 zu bekommen und talentiert wie ich bin, die wahrscheinlich letzte GW2-Kopie in der ganzen Stadt (Gamestop aus, Media Markt aus) einem kleinen 15jährigen im Justin Bieber-Style weggeschnappt habe *g* 6/5

Dass 4u2play es jetzt tatsächlich hinbekommen hat, mir eine Bestellbestätigung zuzuschicken und dass ich dementsprechend 2 GW2-Keys haben werde -2/5
Aber naja, das krieg ich bestimmt verkauft, ich weiß da son 15jährigen *g*


----------



## Alux (10. September 2012)

Theoretische Führerscheinprüfung bestanden 5/5 jetzt nur noch warten bis ich 18 bin


----------



## Ogil (11. September 2012)

Einmal noch arbeiten und dann ein paar Tage Urlaub \o/


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. September 2012)

Regen! 100/5


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

auch haben will


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

User Registration für Castle Story seit heute möglich, bald Prototype Test 5/5

AWESOME


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> User Registration für Castle Story seit heute möglich, bald Prototype Test 5/5
> 
> AWESOME



Erzähl mal, wie es dann ist 

BTT: Die Facebook-Wall von EA ... 1999999/%


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. September 2012)

Die innerhalb von drei Tagen geschriebene Hausarbeit zum Exkursionsmodul mit Note 2,3 bestanden.  10/5


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Erzähl mal, wie es dann ist



Machisch!


----------



## Alux (12. September 2012)

Am 23.11.2012 kommt Imaginaerum raus -^.^-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U84fhOqqRBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article13932816/Mehr-Urlaub-fuer-Juengere-im-oeffentlichen-Dienst.html

Im März wurde entschieden, dass es diskriminierend gegenüber jüngeren AN im öffentlichen Dienst ist, wenn diese nicht auch 30 Tage Urlaub bekommen.

Heute um 16 Uhr bekomme ich vom GF meines AG, der Handwerkskammer eine Rundmail an alle AN, dass ab sofort der Urlaub angeglichen wird und ich somit aus dem Jahr 2011 und 2012 jeweils 4 Tage mehr Urlaub rückwirkend auf mein Zeitkonto gutgeschrieben bekomme. Heißt für mich 8 Tage zusätzlichen Urlaub für 2012.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



!!

Eine Gehaltserhöhung und eine baldige Tarifanpassung laut Tabelle im öffentlichen Dienst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ich feier es hart.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. September 2012)

Die schwierigste Klausur meines Studiums bestanden! over9000/5


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Als was arbeitest du denn Legendary?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Er isn Callboy..


----------



## Legendary (13. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Er isn Callboy..



Hahahahaha! 


Der war schlecht. 

Bin Informatikkaufmann.


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Endlich nicht mehr solo  10/5


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

thx


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

da wird sean trauern ^^

aber gz


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Ach der meldet sich doch eh nicht mehr :<
danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2012)

Sean zieht grad nach Hagen um... aua


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sean zieht grad nach Hagen um... aua



AHAHAHA wer zieht freiwillig nach Hagen?


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2012)

Ich würde!


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHA wer zieht freiwillig nach Hagen?



*Bier rüberschieb*
Wir müssen anstoßen.. WIR haben eine gemeinsame Meinung! Unfassbar! 

Jedes mal wenn ich dadurch fahre (in letzter Zeit leider sehr häufig..), denke ich jedes mal "Was für ein widerliches Drecksloch"


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> "Was für ein widerliches Drecksloch"



Wenn ich in der "Matrix" unterwegs bin, die sich "Bielefeld" nennt, denke ich das auch immer! Das schlägt alles; das ist so widerlich "gefaked" (das kann nicht real sein; dafür wird man in eine "virtuelle Realität" verpflanzt), das ist nicht mehr normal!

Das Ruhrgebiet ist in Teilen ja nicht gerade hypsch, aber B**l*f*ld schlägt alles...

Und ich hoffe, mit Dir irgendwann mal so richtig real anzustossen .

Beweise, daß B**l*f*ld nicht real sind:

a) Fotos vom Plakat des "Internationalen Muli-Wettrennens" - wer denkt sich so einen Scheiß aus?!

b) Wohnhaus des Kumpels steht mitten in der Pampa - und DIREKT davor ist eine Bushaltestelle für ein einziges Haus! Und er hat DSL. Wie verdammt unrealistisch ist das?!

c) Werbung auf einem Lastwagen: "Der MÜ 3000 - der beste Betonstein der Welt!" WTF? Wer macht Werbung für einen Betonstein?!

d) Wenn immer ich mit einem seltenen Film nach B**l*f*ld fahre: Der Zug hat Verspätung! Die brauchen halt ihre Zeit, um das in die Matrix einzukopieren! Da stehste dann zwei Stunden! 
Umgekehrt genauso: Da bitte ich den Kerl, eine bestimmte DVD einzupacken - und er erreicht mich mit stundenlanger Verspätung OHNE DVD, obwohl er Stein und Bein schwört, eben diese Scheibe bevorzugt mit einzupacken!

Ist nix gegen die B**l*f*ld*er Innenstadt: Graue Texturen, wohin das Auge reicht - und das Postgebäude ist größer als der Bundestag! Da stimmt doch was nich...

B**L*F*LD GIBT ES NICHT! HELFT MIT, DIESE VERSCHWÖRUNG AUFZUDECKEN!

Und das nächste Mal erzähle ich euch von der Pinguin-Verschwörung! Ihr habt alle keine Ahnung, in welcher Gefahr ihr euch befindet!!!11111!

ARGH!


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2012)

Predator <3 5/5


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Beweise, daß B**l*f*ld nicht real sind:



http://www.bielefeld-gibts-doch.de/

http://www.stadtpanoramen.de/bielefeld/bielefeld_1.html

http://neunzehn72.de/bielefeld-nun-auch-in-google-earth-gesichtet/


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> *Bier rüberschieb*
> Wir müssen anstoßen.. WIR haben eine gemeinsame Meinung! Unfassbar!
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich dadurch fahre (in letzter Zeit leider sehr häufig..), denke ich jedes mal "Was für ein widerliches Drecksloch"



Na dann Prost!


----------



## Y S L (15. September 2012)

Jaja, Bielefeld ist echt eine der geficktesten Städe die ich jemals betreten durfte...
Aber n Hermes haben sie und wir nicht, gerechte Welt


----------



## Manowar (16. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, mit Dir irgendwann mal so richtig real anzustossen .



Bin nicht mehr lange da, also..rock n roll!
Wo soll ich hinkommen?


----------



## zoizz (16. September 2012)

Heute die beiden ersten Folgen der (für mich neuen) 3. Staffel von Dr. Who gesehen. Die erste - mit der Braut - war noch nicht ganz Dr. Who like, aber mit der 2. Folge - einmal Mond und zurück - hat mich der Dr.Who-Wahn wieder im Griff. Auch wenn ich Rose vermisse ... aber diese kleinen besonderen, wirklich abstraken Sekundenaufnahmen machen die Serie richtig wertvoll und sehenswert [/persönliche Meinung]

5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. September 2012)

Ich freue mich dass ich Bielefeld mag! 


okay, wohnen wollen würde ich da auch nicht, aber sonst gibt es durchaus lauschige Ecken wo mans aushalten kann.


----------



## Magogan (17. September 2012)

Internet und Fernsehen geht wieder ...


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2012)

Grad nach Ewigkeiten wieder ne 8er-Runde L4D2 (dt.) mit alten Bekannten XD <3


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. September 2012)

Black Mesa :O im lab erstmal instinktiv richtig abgebogen <3


----------



## win3ermute (18. September 2012)

Gerade Anruf von einem Arbeitskollegen: "Sag' bitte Bescheid, daß ich heute zum Arzt muß!" "Was haste gemacht?" "Hmpf... hmmmm... mir beim poppen einen verdammten Nerv eingeklemmt - ich kann mich nicht bewegen!" (weitere Unterhaltung wegen Lachanfalls auf beiden Seiten nicht möglich)

Und sowas bezeichnet mich immer als "alten Mann" - ich schrei mich wech


----------



## Jordin (18. September 2012)

Das Transmogrifikations-Set für meinen Schami endlich fertig! 5/5  



Scheiße ... Entlastungsdepression


----------



## Davatar (18. September 2012)

Festgestellt, dass unser alter Buchhalter Schrott erzählt hat und dass der Betrag, um mich aus dem Vertrag rauszukaufen grad mal die Hälfte davon ist, was er behauptet hat. Jetzt könnt ich mir das sogar leisten :O
Das ändert so ziemlich die ganze Planung der nächsten 3 Jahre (zum Positiven) und erlaubt es mir, viel früher zu kündigen als geplant


----------



## Saji (19. September 2012)

Bald DSL 16.000 zu den gleichen Konditionen.  Was fange ich nur mit der Geschwindigkeit an? 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2012)

steam nutzen, mmo betas runterladen, youtube in hd sehen ^^



> Das Online-Magazin Journal Du Gamer behauptet, Neuigkeiten zum wohl am meisten herbeigesehnten Titel überhaupt zu haben - zu Half-Life 3. Eine _natürlich_ absolut "vertrauenswürdige Quelle, die aber leider ungenannt bleiben möchte" soll den Franzosen angeblich folgendes geflüstert haben: Half-Life 3 soll demnach eine offene Welt bieten, also, anders als die beiden Vorgänger, kein rein lineares Spielerlebnis mehr bieten. Außerdem soll Half-Life 3 über Rollenspiel-Elemente verfügen. Als Inspiration hierfür habe Entwickler Valve Software unter anderem The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim gedient.



wär zu schön um wahr zu sein ^^


----------



## FearMeGilde (20. September 2012)

Das Benzin immer teurer wird 5/5

Das die WoW-Kidz die zu  Guild Wars 2 wechselten, wieder zurück zu World of Warcraft(Kung Fu Panda)  wechseln 5/5


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

FearMeGilde schrieb:


> Das die WoW-Kidz die zu Guild Wars 2 wechselten, wieder zurück zu World of Warcraft(Kung Fu Panda) wechseln 5/5


Da fragt man zich dann immer, wer peinlicher izt: die "WoW-Kidz" oder die Verfazzer solcher Auzzagen.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da fragt man zich dann immer, wer peinlicher izt: die "WoW-Kidz" oder die Verfazzer solcher Auzzagen.



Immer machen lassen. Ändern können wir eh nichts.

MMO-Champion ist mit den heutigen News echt empfehlenswert.

Es tauchen in den baldigen Änderungen zu WoW sehr viele Sachen auf, die von mir seit längerem gepredigt werden. :-)


----------



## Saji (20. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> steam nutzen, mmo betas runterladen, youtube in hd sehen ^^



Steam... jopp, definitiv. *g* Die Betas jucken mich meistens nicht. Aber "Youtube" in HD... jaaah. 

Schönes Wetter heute und so nette Leute... *g* 4/5


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

1. Tag der Woche mal pünktlich "Feierabend" weil Berufsschule gehabt. 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Ein EXTREM süßes Mädel hat mir eben die Pizza gebracht... 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2012)

um 19:00 wird Torchight 2 freigeschaltet.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein EXTREM süßes Mädel hat mir eben die Pizza gebracht... 5/5



Du hättest sie reinbitten sollen


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2012)

und hast gesagt ich habe derzeit kein geld aber ich kann ihn naturalien zahlen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Nunja, in ner anderen Situation...  Aber sie sah schon arg süß aus für ne Lieferantin (wahrscheinlich Studentin oder sowat) und sie hatte auch ein süßes lächeln 

Tut aber nix zur Sache, bin vergeben


----------



## Alux (20. September 2012)

Are you feeling down?
Need something to cheer you up?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDwpWGTm7Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





5/5


----------



## iShock (21. September 2012)

Freitag 5/5

morgen Friseur 4/5

alte Klassenkameraden die ich seit 2 Jahren net gesehen hab wiedergetroffen 4/5


Rückenschmerzen und Zweifel ob ich mir Borderlands 2 holen soll oder nicht -5/5 >_<


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. September 2012)

ich habe meine Prokrastination heute mal überwunden und hab sogar eigentlich gut was geschafft. Hoffentlich hält das die nächsten Tage an ^^

Dafür aber nur ne 2/3, weil ich hätte eigentlich eher anfangen können, kann heute abend deswegen nicht weg da ich sonst morgen nichts schaffe.


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2012)

Freue mich auf den Server Reset bei GW2 und mal schauen was auf meinem neuen Server um die Uhrzeit zum Reset so geht. Werd das ganze wohl auch streamen 
Auf ne Action reiche Nacht 5/5


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Von einer Party sehr früh abgehauen, weil ich mich relativ müde fühlte (vor halb drei - also vor Zeiten, zu denen ich früher zu einer Party aufgetaucht bin) - skyped mich ein Bekannter an, was ich denn so früh gehe und was ich für eine "schlappe Sau" geworden sei - und ER pennt dann mitten in der "Beschimpfung" ein... unbezahlbar.

Nur... jetzt bin ich wieder munter...


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Von einer Party sehr früh abgehauen, weil ich mich relativ müde fühlte (vor halb drei - also vor Zeiten, zu denen ich früher zu einer Party aufgetaucht bin) - skyped mich ein Bekannter an, was ich denn so früh gehe und was ich für eine "schlappe Sau" geworden sei - und ER pennt dann mitten in der "Beschimpfung" ein... unbezahlbar.
> 
> Nur... jetzt bin ich wieder munter...



Wenn ich heute auf Partys gehen würde, und erst um 3 nach Hause kommen würde, würde ich auch halb tot umfallen.
Körperlich mach ich solche Feierei jedenfalls nicht mehr mit, wegen dem Alk und wegen der Uhrzeiten


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute auf Partys gehen würde, und erst um 3 nach Hause kommen würde, würde ich auch halb tot umfallen.
> Körperlich mach ich solche Feierei jedenfalls nicht mehr mit, wegen dem Alk und wegen der Uhrzeiten



Sag mal, Du bist doch nicht mal 30 - da muß das doch noch locker drin sein! Selbst in meinem "hohen Alter" bin ich meist selbst nach einem Arbeits-Freitag der letzte, der auf einer Party noch halbwegs steht - schwankend, aber stehend! (Ausnahmen wie gestern bestätigen die Regel). 

Soll ich mich wieder über die Jugend von heute auslassen ?!

Zum Topic: Meine neue türkischstämmige Nachbarin hört Pearl Jams "Black"! Wenn die so aussieht, wie die Pumps vor der Tür vermuten lassen, bin ich offiziell verliebt! Erst mal mit "Soundgarden" versuchen, die auf den Balkon zu locken...


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sag mal, Du bist doch nicht mal 30 - da muß das doch noch locker drin sein! Selbst in meinem "hohen Alter" bin ich meist selbst nach einem Arbeits-Freitag der letzte, der auf einer Party noch halbwegs steht - schwankend, aber stehend! (Ausnahmen wie gestern bestätigen die Regel).




Keine Ahnung, vielleicht liegts an ner angeborenen Herzschwäche 

Sport macht mir hingegen keine Probleme.
Aber bei der Feierei kollabier ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2012)

HEIMSIEG GEGEN DEN DEUTSCHEN MEISTER &#9829;NURDERHSV/5 
Jetzt gleich ab in den Pub mit Freundin und wat gemütlich süffeln... 5/5

Ein perfekter Tag


----------



## slider_42 (22. September 2012)

Hi Leute 

Worüber ich mich freue - na über meine Gildenkollegen die sich zu den Piratentag etwas besonderes hatten einfallen lassen - aber seht mal selber wie man den Piratetag in WOW mit der Gilde auch feiern kann - viel Spaß

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViKm7FzD59g&feature=player_embeddedhttp://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://wowgilden.net/Feral-Organisation/page_12331.html

das erste Video

grüße Slider


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Gute Tat vollbracht.
Im Zigarettenautomat steckte noch ne Sparkassenkarte mit Geldkarte-Funktion.
Statt den Automaten auf Manfred G.s Kosten leerzuräumen (PIN braucht man nicht bei Geldkarte), hab ich sie brav beim dazugehörigen Biergarten abgegeben.

Reicht für heute in Sachen 'gutes-tun'.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOHSila8m24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2012)

Die hier in D´land lebenden Muslime, die es schaffen, friedlich zu demonstrieren. Schwieriges Thema, viel Emotionen, viel Freiheit - auch für die Demonstranten. 
Ich freue mich wirklich 4/5


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Gestern erfahren, dass es in einem Pizza Bringdienst nicht weit von mir, die ganze Woche bis Donnerstag, für 2 Euro (!!!) Selbstabholer Pizzen gibt.
D.h. hingehen, Pizza bestellen, selbst mitnehmen, 2 Euro.

Ein Traum für Unterernährung aber auch für Studenten die keine Kohle haben.

Die ganze Woche Pizza!

Ein Glück dass ich nicht zunehme 5/5 ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. September 2012)

Gerade mit jemandem in einer eigens dafür erstellten Gruppe einen Rarmob in der Krasarangwildnis getötet. Es gibt noch Leute, die Gruppen bilden! *_* 20/5


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Are you feeling down?
> Need something to cheer you up?
> 
> 
> ...


Unglaublich das funktioniert tatsächlich, meine Laune ist grad von 5/10 auf 8/10 gestiegen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2012)

Ab morgen Urlaub bis einschließlich nächste Woche. yuchu. 5/5

achja und es gibt gleich Pizza inner Werkstatt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

Dass ich wohl schon meinen Platz für den praktischen Teil der Erzieher Ausbildung gefunden habe... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

XCom: Enemy Unknown  	5/5
Gestern die Demo bestellt und die war so gut, dass ich gleich das Spiel vorbestellt hab


----------



## Adagio (1. Oktober 2012)

Heute morgen mit Chef gesprochen.

Kriege die Tage eigenes Arbeitslaptop , eigene Visitenkarten und flieg mit meinem Chef nächste Woche eine Woche nach Asien.

4/5 , mein Job ist im Moment ganz cool (1  Punkt Abzug weil nervös


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2012)

Morgen früh Vorstellungsgespräch für nochn Studentenjob 4/5

Geilo weils gleich morgen früh ist.

Ein Punkt Abzug, weil ich keine Ahnung hab wies läuft


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2012)

Becy mag mich. Ich glaube ich habe mich verliebt.



> Hallo
> Ich bin Becy, how are you? Ich hoffe, Sie sind fein und in einwandfreiem Zustand health.I sah Ihr Profil und ich möchte eine gute Beziehung mit Ihnen haben, bin liebevoll und fürsorglich, schreiben Sie mir bitte diese über E-Mail-adderss, (becylvex @ yahoo.com) Ich werde Ihnen sagen, mehr über mich.
> Viel Liebe,
> Becy.



Hachja....   
Liebe/5


----------



## Xidish (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin nun Patenopa 

Na jedenfalls hat mein eines Patenkind am 11. September ihr erstes Baby zur Welt gebracht.
Nachdem, was sie jahrelang erleben durfte - na eher mußte, bewundere ich sie sehr, daß es nun so gekommen ist! 
Sie ist happy und das Baby scheint gesund zu sein. 100/100


----------



## LarsW (1. Oktober 2012)

Auf mein Bett.
Allerdings bin ich noch zu Faul zu gehen..


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2012)

Morgen um diese Uhrzeit genieße ich schon den schönen Nachthimmel in Südtirol 
Es wird so eine geile Woche in den Alpen mit ganz viel Berg ab fahren und 0 Bergauf fahren 10/5
Keine Punkte Abzug kann nur gut werden, mein Handgelenk wird mir zwar danken aber was solls


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls hat mein eines Patenkind am 11. September ihr erstes Baby zur Welt gebracht.



Episches Geburtsdatum ist episch.


----------



## Saji (2. Oktober 2012)

Kodak steigt 2013 aus dem Druckergeschäft aus. Yay! 5/5

Mal ehrlich, was ich schon an kaputten Kodak Druckern gesehen habe während meiner Lehre geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. ^^


----------



## bhalion (2. Oktober 2012)

AUch wenns fies ist.

kein dschungelcamp mehr! RIP DIRK BACH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnsK3aO70gk


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment klappt ziemlich viel ziemlich gut 5/5

Castle Story Prototype innncomiiiiing!!!!111 3/5


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2012)

Nach sage und schreibe 8 Stunden endlich die Lösung eines Problems im Netz gefunden. Von den etwa zweitausend Infoseiten waren zwei Drittel unbrauchbar und der letzte Drittel einfach unvollständig. Als ich die Hoffnung beinahe aufgegeben hatte, kam endlich die Lösung. Internetz ist halt doch was Tolles  	3/5 Weil ich extrem viel Arbeitszeit verloren hab nur 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2012)

Gleich From Paris with Love auf RTL 5/5
Scheiß Sender,extrem geiler Film


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gleich From Paris with Love auf RTL 5/5
> Scheiß Sender,extrem geiler Film



Deswegen hab ich mir das Teil auf Bluray gekauft. :>


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich mir das Teil auf Bluray gekauft. :>



Hab ich auch aber verlegt :s


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich freu mich, dass die St. Louis Cardinals wieder in den Playoffs sind 

Mind. 1 Spiel (Wild Card Game @Atlanta Braves) gibt es mit ihnen in den Playoffs, aber hoffentlich noch einige mehr


----------



## Ol@f (7. Oktober 2012)

Endlich wieder gesund und ab morgen wieder Uni bzw. eher übermorgen. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Deutsche Autobahn <3
Die einzige Autobahn, wo man noch bei 260kmh ne Lichthupe bekommt (Porsche Turbo S)


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

O-Phase nächste Woche

Castle Story Prototype nächste Woche

neuer Job nächste Woche

OMG 5/5

ICH BIN AUFGEREGT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich freue mich darüber, dass in 4 Tagen wieder Wochenende ist


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Autobahn <3
> Die einzige Autobahn, wo man noch bei 260kmh ne Lichthupe bekommt (Porsche Turbo S)



Einzige Autobahn, wo man schneller fahren kann als die Polizei


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

Neues Smartphone schon so gut wie unterwegs 100/5
*Sony Xperia go*


----------



## Alux (8. Oktober 2012)

Siehe in "Ich habe da was Neues"   5/5


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2012)

FUNPARK HAGEN 5/5


----------



## Manowar (9. Oktober 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=K3rDRsEMay0[/youtube]
und
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bkzOUep4wTQ[/youtube]

Am Samstag live in Bochum 
Zurück zu den niederen Instinkten!


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2012)

Die Mitstudenten die ich heute kennenlernen durfte.... 5/5

SUPER


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Mitstudenteninnen die ich heute kennenlernen durfte.... 5/5
> 
> SUPER


Korrigiert


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Korrigiert



Zurecht!


----------



## Ol@f (11. Oktober 2012)

Wochenende und alle Übungsgruppen bekommen, die ich haben wollte 4/5.


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wochenende und alle Übungsgruppen bekommen, die ich haben wollte 4/5.



Öhm...WAS für Übungspuppen?


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2012)

Next Week Ophase, wird bestimmt lustig ^^

NEUER JOB, ICK FREU MIR SO DRAUF

Castle Story prototype... hoffentlich komm ich zum zocken 


alles: 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2012)

Die Werbung zu Paranormal Activity 4 die im Moment vor vielen Videos im Internet kommt (oder als Werbung in streams). 5/5

Meine Fresse. Da will man nen ruhigen Abend haben und sich gemütlich "Wolf & Eddy vs. Doom & R-Type" angucken und dann brüllt einen plötzlich und unerwartet eine kreischende Frauenstimme aus den Boxen an  das ich jedes mal fast nen Herzinfarkt bekomme.

Ehrlich, ich bin jetzt nicht wer weis wie schreckhaft und gucke auch gern gute Horrorfilme. Aber ich gucke Horrorfilme wenn ich grad Bock drauf hab und will nicht in jeder Lebenslage und vorallem unvorbereitet von einer Frau angeschrien werden die sich so anhört, als würde ihr jemand das Fell über die Ohren ziehen.

Ohne Scheiß bei dem ganzen ACTA PIPA Leistungsstutzgesetzmurks der hier verzapft wird, aber kann man das nicht mal verbieten? BITTE!!


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

du könntest einspruch beim verbraucherschutz einlegen 

oder adblock nutzen ^^


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mal ein geiler Abend!
Dann gabs noch ein nettes Pläuschchen mit Mrs -überbelichtet- Cerebral Bore 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch..die Szene scheint sich dezent verändert zu haben.
Ich wurde noch nie so oft an nem Abend angegrabscht (Wird wohl der Sticker aufm Kopp ausgemacht haben).
Sau genialer Abend und ne schöne Zeit mit meinen Leuten verbracht.
Und mal wieder dezent über diese ganzen Hardcore-Spasten ablachen können  
5/5


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2012)

Gah... Sherlock lief nach 12 Uhr nachts... IM NDR!!! 3/5

Nur 3 weil ichs extrem verwirrend finde, dass es beim NDR läuft...


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2012)

Erster Tag O-Phase vorüber.... alles nicht so schwierig wie gedacht 5/5


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Spam goes Leetspeak: "Betreff: , P+;e^zmittel r!zeptf/ei be$tellen" tolle E-Mail ^^ --> Kreativer Spam: 1/5


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Einer meiner besten Kumpels hat mit seiner Alten schluss gemacht!

4/5


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Einer meiner besten Kumpels hat mit seiner Alten schluss gemacht!
> 
> 4/5




Sag es ordentlich:

Alte -> Lebensabschnittsgefährtin.

Ein alter Klassenlehrer zu Schulzeiten bezeichnete auch seine Frau nur als Lebensabschnittsgefährtin. Irgendwie amüsant


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2012)

3 Tage mit Daddy auf Montage gewesen & 200 tacken verdient 100/5


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Endlich durch. Verdammt hammer Spiel. 5/5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2012)

WTCC Suzuka am Sonntag  3/5

Leider früh am Morgen, daher werden wohl Wiederholungen bei Youtube herhalten müssen


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

DERBYSIEGER DERBYSIEGER HEY HEY 100/5


----------



## Finlay (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm//SENSATION-Emailschild-Meikel-J-Augen-oeffnete-aufgetaucht-/150910292585?roken=FsqnDZ


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Oktober 2012)

Endlich normales Herbstwetter! 100/5


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2012)

Bißchen kühler muss es noch werden, dann passt es 

 @Topic
Erste Vorlesung war gut, weil man theoretisch in der letzten Reihe schlafen kann um 10uhr wenns losgeht und DAS ist ein guter Anfang
Ist ja nur ein Wahlpflichtmodul  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Meine süße kommt schon morgen wieder ausm Krankenhaus... ein Tag vor unserem einjährigen  unbeschreiblich/5
Ne 1 in nem Vortrag über Bildnerisches Gestalten PLUS(!) eine 3 in ner Psychologie Klausur .. everythingwentbetterthanexpected/5


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne 1 in nem Vortrag über Bildnerisches Gestalten PLUS(!) eine 3 in ner Psychologie Klausur .. everythingwentbetterthanexpected/5



Was studierst du? O_o


----------



## Legendary (23. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was studierst du? O_o



Shakira studiert doch noch nicht, er ist doch erst 12.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was studierst du? O_o



Ausbildung, Studium kommt danach


----------



## EspCap (23. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ausbildung, Studium kommt danach



Achso. Was ist das dann für eine Ausbildung, wenn ich fragen darf? War nur etwas überrascht von der Fächerkombination.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Achso. Was ist das dann für eine Ausbildung, wenn ich fragen darf? War nur etwas überrascht von der Fächerkombination.



Erzieher Ausbildung wenn ich mich recht erinnere

Und die Psychologie Teile würde ich echt gerne mit dir tauschen Shiki!!!


----------



## Königmarcus (25. Oktober 2012)

Assassin's Creed 3 kommt Ende nächster Woche  100/5

Meine Freundin dazu gebracht AC zu spielen - unbeschreiblich/5 *danke Schatz*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2012)

ALLES IST WUNDERBAR 10/10


----------



## Manowar (25. Oktober 2012)

Six Feet Under! Fuck yeah!

Erst vor kurzem live gesehen und am 21.12. sind sie nochmal da!


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

endlich wieder internet.buffies hebt die schützengräben aus, es wird wieder gespammt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. Oktober 2012)

#baldforbieber 5/5 gott, ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein vor lachen xD


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Ein Flugticket nach Brüssel am nächsten Donnerstag für 4 Tage
> 
> Da mich meine Vorgesetzten dieses Jahr traditionsgemäss im November/Dezember wieder mit Arbeitstagen von 12-16 Stunden quälen werden, dacht ich mir, start ich wenigstens den November mit nem tollen Wochenende im Ausland


5/5




> Ausserdem, noch viel, viel besser:
> - Nen Headhunter, der mir ne neue Stelle ab Frühling 2013 sucht


Bessere Arbeitszeiten + Mehr Lohn + vermutlich kürzere An- und Abreise jeden Tag = Unbezahlbar/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Oktober 2012)

Schnee. 10/5


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Schnee. 10/5



Ich hoffe, du wohnst weeeeit weg von mir


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Oktober 2012)

1 Woche in Wien war der Wahnsinn 5/5


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

T-7 Tage bis zu meinem 18 bday. Das wird eine Party, das wird eine Party mit Alkohol (Und ich hatte niemals gedacht das nochmal zu sagen, dass ich Alkohol trinke, aber meine Meinung dazu hat sich gekippt. Also wohooo Alkohooool. )

5/5

Ne E-Gitarre zum B-day zu bekommen 10000000/5


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> T-7 Tage bis zu meinem 18 bday. Das wird eine Party, das wird eine Party mit Alkohol (Und ich hatte niemals gedacht das nochmal zu sagen, dass ich Alkohol trinke, aber meine Meinung dazu hat sich gekippt. Also wohooo Alkohooool. )
> 
> 5/5
> 
> Ne E-Gitarre zum B-day zu bekommen 10000000/5



Lädste mich ein?


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lädste mich ein?



Klar, komm in die Pfalz zu mir.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Klar, komm in die Pfalz zu mir.



Wenn du mir die Fahrt bezahlst^^


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn du mir die Fahrt bezahlst^^



Mh, glaub das wird nicht funktionieren.  - So aber nun schluss mit OT. 


Aber ich freue mich noch darüber, dass meine beste Freundin dabei sein wird. <3 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> T-7 Tage bis zu meinem 18 bday. Das wird eine Party, das wird eine Party mit Alkohol (Und ich hatte niemals gedacht das nochmal zu sagen, dass ich Alkohol trinke, aber meine Meinung dazu hat sich gekippt. Also wohooo Alkohooool. )
> 
> 5/5



ein weiser Rat: Wenn du hast lang nicht mehr getrunken Alkohol, lass walten die Vorsicht wohl! ^^


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

oja sehr weiser rat. sonst wird das ne schnelle feier für dich ^^


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> ein weiser Rat: Wenn du hast lang nicht mehr getrunken Alkohol, lass walten die Vorsicht wohl! ^^



Ach, an meinem ersten Abend (vor 4 Wochen) hab ich ne komplette Vodka allein, ne halbe Whiskey und etliche kurze, und dann noch mit meinem Vater 2 gläser Colakonjak. Ohne Kotzen stand ich da und war bis um 4 wach. Ich glaub ich pack das schon. Und seitdem hab ich mich wieder eingeübt, etwas. Dürfte also klappen.  Aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Meriane (28. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ach, an meinem ersten Abend (vor 4 Wochen) hab ich ne komplette Vodka allein, ne halbe Whiskey und etliche kurze, und dann noch mit meinem Vater 2 gläser Colakonjak. Ohne Kotzen stand ich da und war bis um 4 wach. Ich glaub ich pack das schon. Und seitdem hab ich mich wieder eingeübt, etwas. Dürfte also klappen.  Aber danke für den Tipp.



Na klar, knapp 2 Flaschen Schnaps hast du getrunken. Bestimmt. Selbst bei ner Dauer von 8h bist du dann immer noch bei vlt 4 Promille, wo die meisten schon tot sind...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Oktober 2012)

> Na klar, knapp 2 Flaschen Schnaps hast du getrunken. Bestimmt. Selbst bei ner Dauer von 8h bist du dann immer noch bei vlt 4 Promille, wo die meisten schon tot sind...



Solange man die 2 Flaschen nicht innerhalb von kurzer Zeit trinkt wird man nicht davon sterben. Zumal "am Abend" ja auch ein langer Zeitraum ist. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Oktober 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Na klar, knapp 2 Flaschen Schnaps hast du getrunken. Bestimmt. Selbst bei ner Dauer von 8h bist du dann immer noch bei vlt 4 Promille, wo die meisten schon tot sind...



War so. ^.^ und der Abend war nunja, wirklich sehr lang und wie du siehst gehts mir anscheinend sehr gut. Aber klar, stell mich als lügner dar, habs auch soooo nötig. Naja, haters...gonna hate. :S

Btw: Morgen der B-day meiner Mutter 5/5


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

Der radikale Wintereinbruch 3/5

Irgendwie eine schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der radikale Wintereinbruch 3/5
> 
> Irgendwie eine schöne Abwechslung.


Solange der Herr Winter nur einbricht und nichts klaut, ist ja alles okay ^^ Man soll sich vor solchen Wintereinbrüchen ja mit Winterreifen schützen können ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Solange der Herr Winter nur einbricht und nichts klaut, ist ja alles okay ^^ Man soll sich vor solchen Wintereinbrüchen ja mit Winterreifen schützen können ^^



Ich hoffe ich komm durch den Winter ohne neue Reifen für beide Fahrräder kaufen zu müssen 

Werde erstmal die drauflassen die drauf sind und wenns zu glatt ist, absteigen ^^
Spikes und Co sind halt teuer


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab Ganzesjahresreifen an meinem Auto, dann muss ich die nicht 2 mal im Jahr ausm Keller nach oben schleppen, um Reifen zu wechseln ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2012)

Sehr sehr schlechte Entscheidung mMn. Lieber mache ich mir die Mühe und wechsle die Reifen anstatt mit so Teilen zu fahren.
Allein von der Logik her kann kein Ganzjahresreifen im Winter und im Sommer so gut sein wie die jeweiligen Reifentypen.
Und die Tests von ADAC bestätigen das. Mir wäre das bisschen weniger Aufwand die geringere Sicherheit nicht wert.

Ah verdammt, das ist ja gar nicht der Smalltalk-Thread :S
Dann: Heißer Tee&Brötchen= wunderbares Frühstück 3/5


----------



## Fakebook (28. Oktober 2012)

Lecker beim Thai gegessen und Frau Mama hat die 60 Euro-Rechnung übernommen 5/5


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

> Hallo liebes EA. Wir haben dich lange beobachtet. Ihr schätzt eure Kunden nicht. Es gibt so viele Probleme mit Spielen, Accounts und so weiter. Ihr behebt nichts davon. Ihr habt aufgehört für Qualität zu arbeiten", schreibt der anonyme Hacker in seinem Statement. Der Beitrag wurde inzwischen aus dem Battlelog-Forum gelöscht, aber zahlreiche Spieler berichten von verstellten Einstellungen und zurückgesetzten Passwörtern.





jetzt ist ea ziel von anynoumus 4/5


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2012)

Erdkunde LK 2 100 / 5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2012)

dass ich mit meiner ex freundin zu 2. das komplette nächste halbe Jahr Paktikum mache  ... ?/?


----------



## Tyro (31. Oktober 2012)

> "Pennywise reunites with Jim Lindberg!"



Unglaublich! 

5/5


----------



## Shadlight (31. Oktober 2012)

Steam Halloween Sale


----------



## Turkod (1. November 2012)

Tyro schrieb:


> Unglaublich!
> 
> 5/5




Na dann wird es bestimmt bald ne neue Ignite CD geben, jetzt wo Zoli wieder mehr Zeit hat! :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Vodafone Warteschleifenmusik 4/5
Endlich mal ne gute!


----------



## Konov (2. November 2012)

Neuer WoT patch, das game macht immer mehr Spass! 3/5

Neue Seiten eines meiner Jobs kennengelernt, anstrengend aber irgendwie auch cool. 4/5

Eine gewisse Frau die ich hoffentlich bald wieder daten werde 5/5 


Keine Kohle aber trotzdem alles geil ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2012)

3 1/2 Seiten geschrieben & jetzt ab ins Bett 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. November 2012)

Das alles nach plan läuft 600/5 ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

2 Vorstellungsgespräche übernächste Woche, davon eins in der interessantesten Firma von denen bei denen ich mich beworben hab: 5/5


----------



## Konov (5. November 2012)

Spontan Date gleich - kaum Zeit aber dafür muss Zeit sein ^^ 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

gl hf


----------



## Davatar (6. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> 2 Vorstellungsgespräche übernächste Woche, davon eins in der interessantesten Firma von denen bei denen ich mich beworben hab: 5/5


Korrektur, 2 nächste Woche und eins diese Woche ^^


----------



## Murfy (6. November 2012)

Jedes mal wenn ich mir meinen Kontostand anschaue 5/5


----------



## Doofkatze (6. November 2012)

Direkt mal geschaut ...

Run&shy;dfunk 10.2012 - 12.
2012 Vielen Dank fuer Ihre
Rundfunk&shy;gebuehre&shy;n

ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN!

6.11. und schon wieder dreistellig 
Und Mitte des Monats muss ich auch noch essen gehen mit der Familie, das wird auch ein dreistelliger Betrag, wahrsch. mit der ersten Ziffer 2 (


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Direkt mal geschaut ...
> 
> Run&shy;dfunk 10.2012 - 12.
> 2012 Vielen Dank fuer Ihre
> ...


Bei mir sieht das so aus:

17.09.12

LASTSCHR­IFT
RUNDFUNK ARD, ZDF, DRADIO
RUNDFUNK 08.2012 - 10.­2012
*******
VIELEN DANK FUER IHRE
RUNDFUNK­GEBUEHRE­N

&#8722;53,94 EUR


----------



## LarsW (6. November 2012)

Seit zwei Wochen Single..und schon wieder sexytime. 
unbezahlbar/unbezahlbar.


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2012)

Wo findest du denn die Zeit dafür?


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2012)

Die Frau seines ausbeuterischen Chefs. Rache ist Blutwurst...


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2012)

Hat nen Bekannter von mir gemacht. Jetzt hat er ne leckere Frau und ne eigene Firma, weils auf ihrem Namen lief.


----------



## LarsW (6. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo findest du denn die Zeit dafür?






Ogil schrieb:


> Die Frau seines ausbeuterischen Chefs. Rache ist Blutwurst...






Manowar schrieb:


> Hat nen Bekannter von mir gemacht. Jetzt hat er ne leckere Frau und ne eigene Firma, weils auf ihrem Namen lief.



Endlich Leute die mitdenken! 
Aber guter Einwand..keine Ahnung,wie ich die Zeit finde.Liegt wohl daran,dass Sie auch wenig Zeit hat,wir Sie aber sinnvoll zu nutzen wissen.
(Verdammt.Das klang irgendwie zu Zweideutig.Wenig Zeit..kurzes Vergnügen (Verdammt!Noch ein Wortspiel!).Ich sollte das heute besser lassen..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2012)

Dass ich heute doch noch den Grund gesehen habe, wieso ich meine Erzieher-Ausbildung gestartet habe 1000000/10
Hospitation im Kindergarten in einer Krippen Gruppe, sowas von süß die Kleinen


----------



## Doofkatze (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> &#8722;53,94 EUR




 nachbearbeitet mit Minus und roter Schrift. Danke dafür, musste echt grinsen^^


----------



## LarsW (7. November 2012)

This!
5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWoB9hqQpeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kein Mitt Romney: 7/5


----------



## Magogan (7. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> nachbearbeitet mit Minus und roter Schrift. Danke dafür, musste echt grinsen^^


Stand so im Online-Banking ^^


----------



## Y S L (7. November 2012)

Kein Mitt Romney -5/5


----------



## Xidish (8. November 2012)

Meine Mama, die ich ab 17. Dezember wieder besuche, hat Karten für "König der Löwen" bekommen.
Endlich mal wieder ein Grund zu etwas Freude. 

@ seanbuddha

Lass doch den Gysi mal in der Ecke stehen, der ist es imo nicht wert, gezeigt zu werden!


----------



## EspCap (8. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Lass doch den Gysi mal in der Ecke stehen, der ist es imo nicht wert, gezeigt zu werden!



Gysi ist schon in Ordnung. Imo der einzig akzeptable Politiker in seiner Partei.


----------



## LarsW (9. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gysi ist schon in Ordnung. Imo der einzig akzeptable *"*Politiker*"* in seiner *"*Partei*"*.



-fixed.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. November 2012)

Gysi sagt nur das was er schon immer gesagt hat und zwar, dass er da schon immer gesagt hat.

Oder wie war das noch.

Nein Gysi hat es schlicht sehr einfach, er ist in der Lage die durch unser Finanzsystem entstandenen Missstände zu kritisieren ohne in der Pflicht zu sein daran etwas ändern zu müssen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2012)

2 in Bio


----------



## Alux (9. November 2012)

GZ, was war das Thema der Arbeit?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. November 2012)

Evolution


----------



## Konov (10. November 2012)

Heute abend ne nette Party.... 5/5

der neue Castle Story Beta Patch.... man merkt dass das Game immer besser wird 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute abend ne nette Party.... 5/5



dis


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Am Samstag kommt Schlag den Raab, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ich mich darauf immer so freue ^^


----------



## Konov (12. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Am Samstag kommt Schlag den Raab, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso ich mich darauf immer so freue ^^



naja, noch eine der wirklich guten unterhaltungssendungen im deutschen Fernsehen... warum also nicht.
Ich mach die Glotze nie an, aber dafür würde ich es tun, wenn ich sonst nix zutun hab


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Hallo Constantin,

die Bestellung 826679422 ist in den Versand gegangen und wird in
den nächsten Tagen mit DHL geliefert.


826679422/5


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin,
> 
> die Bestellung 826679422 ist in den Versand gegangen und wird in
> den nächsten Tagen mit DHL geliefert.
> ...


Was ist Bestellung 826679422?


----------



## bkeleanor (13. November 2012)

Auf morgen
2. offizieller GTA five trailer.

five/5 :-)


----------



## Fauzi (13. November 2012)

Samstag erstes Tattoo stechen lassen  Wuhiii


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

1.Über diesen Artikel hier:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton/medien/der-wanderhure-dritter-teil-hui-buh-ich-bin-die-adlerfrau-11958420.html

Herrlich geschrieben, ich musste schon schmunzeln 

2/5

2. In letzter Zeit ein paar gute Bücher zum Lesen gefunden (und teils natürlich schon gelesen) 4/5


----------



## Saji (14. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1.Über diesen Artikel hier:
> 
> http://www.faz.net/a...u-11958420.html
> 
> Herrlich geschrieben, ich musste schon schmunzeln



Hahaha, göttlich! Ich weiß schon warum ich aus dem Wohnzimmer geflüchtet bin als der Mist anlief.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

> ...dass die Geburt nur drei Sekunden dauert - dann hat sie ihren Sohn ins Stroh gepresst.



Haha xD

Naja, dass das der letzte Mist ist erklärt sich von selbst. Kritiken darüber zu lesen ist dennoch lustig


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. November 2012)

Ich habe endlich den Arkanmagierguide up to date. Link


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

Wir ham grad unsere Buchhaltung geprankt. Da war son grosser Pappkarton. In den stieg ein Mitarbeiter rein, ein anderer fuhr ihn dann mit sonem Wägelchen zur Buchhaltung und meinte dann, sie sollen mal in die Kiste schauen, ob der Drucker für sie sei. Als die Buchhalterinnen dann um den Karton rumstanden, sprang der Typ drin auf. Die ham sich ganz schön erschrocken ^^ 3/5


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wir ham grad unsere Buchhaltung geprankt. Da war son grosser Pappkarton. In den stieg ein Mitarbeiter rein, ein anderer fuhr ihn dann mit sonem Wägelchen zur Buchhaltung und meinte dann, sie sollen mal in die Kiste schauen, ob der Drucker für sie sei. Als die Buchhalterinnen dann um den Karton rumstanden, sprang der Typ drin auf. Die ham sich ganz schön erschrocken ^^ 3/5



Die Rache kommt mit der nächsten Abrechnung


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich den Arkanmagierguide up to date. Link


Taste 1 Arkanschlag, Taste 2 Arkane Geschosse - fertig ist der Guide.  Scherz beiseite, hast gut gemacht.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Taste 1 Arkanschlag, Taste 2 Arkane Geschosse - fertig ist der Guide.  Scherz beiseite, hast gut gemacht.




Falsch! Es hieß immer, Arkanmagier brauchen mehr Tasten als die beiden. Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:


1 - Arkanschlag

2 - ...Arkanschlag

3 - ... Arkanschlag

4 - Arkane Geschosse

5 - Arkane Geschosse (damit man auch die Taste mit breiteren Fingern trifft^^)


----------



## bkeleanor (15. November 2012)

über den gestern veröffentlichten GTA five trailer.

ich freu mich drauf. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

Puuuuuuh grad absolute Krisensituation bei verschiednen Kunden überstanden. Doofe Windows-Updates, machen alles putt :S Aber Hauptsache das läuft wieder: 5/5


----------



## EspCap (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kommentare wie die beiden obigen.

Eigentlich hab ich mal beschlossen bei Facebook keine politischen Diskussionen mehr zu führen, aber hier war ich doch wieder kurz davor. 
Immer wieder herrlich wenn sich Laien über molekularbiologische Themen auslassen


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich bin eher der Meinung, dass das nicht eine Frage der Molekularbiologie ist, sondern eine ethische Frage.


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2012)

Heute mein seit viele Jahren gehortetes klein Geld mal zur Bank gebracht und ich war mehr als erstaunt als ich die Zahl sah
74,23 Euro 
Fuck Yeah hab ich diesen Montag doch noch genug Geld 10/5


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

naja mMn eine absolute grauzone. da kann man ewig über ethik und moral diskutieren. ist das selbe wie beim transhumanismus, der heute teils schon krass im experimentellen bzw endstadium des machbaren betrieben wird.
und mir kann keiner sagen, dass wenn ihm persönlich per früherkennung etwas schlimmes mitgeteilt wird, gerade der politiker am langem hebel sitz und versucht sein kind zu retten. der mensch ist sich eh selbst am nächsten


----------



## Ol@f (15. November 2012)

Endlich meine Programmieraufgabe gelöst und es hat sogar lineare Laufzeit (auch, wenn dies nicht explizit gefordert war). Da haben sich die paar Zeilen mehr gelohnt. 4/5


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Heute mein seit viele Jahren gehortetes klein Geld mal zur Bank gebracht und ich war mehr als erstaunt als ich die Zahl sah
> 74,23 Euro
> Fuck Yeah hab ich diesen Montag doch noch genug Geld 10/5



Oh geil muss ich auch mal machen ^^


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Also ich schleppe das immer mit mir rum und gebe es öfters aus, wenn es nicht zu wenig ist^^

Meist habe ich unter 5 Euro Kleingeld ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich schleppe das immer mit mir rum und gebe es öfters aus, wenn es nicht zu wenig ist^^
> 
> Meist habe ich unter 5 Euro Kleingeld ^^



Ich sortiere alles was kleiner als 20 Cent is sofort aus keine Lust wenn der Geldbeutel so schwer wird. 
Das habe ich halt seit ca 7 jahren gemacht und joa diesen Monat wars extrem knapp mitm Geld hatte nur noch 50 Euro für den Rest des Monats.


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich sortiere alles was kleiner als 20 Cent is sofort aus keine Lust wenn der Geldbeutel so schwer wird.
> Das habe ich halt seit ca 7 jahren gemacht und joa diesen Monat wars extrem knapp mitm Geld hatte nur noch 50 Euro für den Rest des Monats.


Das ist aber wenig, bist du noch in der Ausbildung?

Und meiner ist gar nicht so dick ... Also mein Geldbeutel natürlich ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das ist aber wenig, bist du noch in der Ausbildung?
> 
> Und meiner ist gar nicht so dick ... Also mein Geldbeutel natürlich ^^



Bin Student man kann auch sparsam leben.


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bin Student man kann auch sparsam leben.


Ja, aber selbst wenn ich Millionen von Euro hätte, hätte ich nicht so viel Kleingeld, weil ich das eben immer ausgebe, wenn es zu viel wird ...


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber selbst wenn ich Millionen von Euro hätte, hätte ich nicht so viel Kleingeld, weil ich das eben immer ausgebe, wenn es zu viel wird ...



Ich sortiers immer aus weil mir sonst der Geldbeutel zu voll wird 
Und schlecht ist es ja nicht wie man sieht


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich sortiers immer aus weil mir sonst der Geldbeutel zu voll wird
> Und schlecht ist es ja nicht wie man sieht



Während meiner Ausbildung haben wir desöfteren Essen bestellt oder in der Mittagspause was eingekauft. Der Angestellte, der mich zum zahlen/losfahren nötigte und dummerweise in der Bürokonstellation mein Vorgesetzter war, drückte mir immer sein Kleingeld in die Hand. 

Zum Ende der Ausbildung und damit dem Bürowechsel teilte er mir damals mit, das er sich wünsche, das ich in meiner ersten Woche als Angestellter im anderen Büro erstmal "ordentlich auf den Arsch" falle. Ich habe ihm dann nen "angenehmen Verkehrstod" ausrichten lassen.


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich sortiers immer aus weil mir sonst der Geldbeutel zu voll wird
> Und schlecht ist es ja nicht wie man sieht



Mach ich auch immer so 

Hab jetzt zwei große Kaffeebehälter voll


----------



## Alux (17. November 2012)

Hier klicken 5/5


----------



## Reflox (18. November 2012)

Meine GraKa ist wohl doch nicht kaputt. Das Problem liegt an Black Ops 2 selber und sollte wohl mit einem Patch gelöst werden. 1/5


----------



## bkeleanor (19. November 2012)

auf heute Abend

Hitman: Absolution zocken.
5/5


----------



## Manowar (21. November 2012)

Morgen ab nach Berlin 5/5 

Wohnt da irgendeiner von euch, den ich gern sehen wollen würde?


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wohnt da irgendeiner von euch, den ich gern sehen wollen würde?




Die Merkel wohnt da :b


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2012)

Hab nun mein Nexus 7 gerootet und kann per OTG-Kabel nicht nur USB-Sticks nutzen, sondern auch dank Webcompiler on-the-go meinen mbed-Controller programmieren. Mobile embedded development! Yeah


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hab nun mein Nexus 7 gerootet und kann per OTG-Kabel nicht nur USB-Sticks nutzen, sondern auch dank Webcompiler on-the-go meinen mbed-Controller programmieren. Mobile embedded development! Yeah



OMG


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hab nun mein Nexus 7 gerootet und kann per OTG-Kabel nicht nur USB-Sticks nutzen, sondern auch dank Webcompiler on-the-go meinen mbed-Controller programmieren. Mobile embedded development! Yeah



Ich hab gerebelten Koriander da, falls du brauchst.


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hab nun mein Nexus 7 gerootet und kann per OTG-Kabel nicht nur USB-Sticks nutzen, sondern auch dank Webcompiler on-the-go meinen mbed-Controller programmieren. Mobile embedded development! Yeah




Als naechstes kann man sogar ein Buegeleisen anschliessen?


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2012)

Kann man damit Korinthen-Kacker zu Koriander-Kackern konvertieren?


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Kann man damit Korinthen-Kacker zu Koriander-Kackern konvertieren?



Ich hab es noch nicht ausprobiert. Auf jeden Fall könnte ich nen Gewürzhandel aufmachen, solange Kollege H. nicht im Urlaub ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

gg Sebastian Vettel, nach so nem Rennen 2x von hinten wieder nach vorne zu fahren und am Ende noch Weltmeister zu werden... gg 10/5


----------



## LarsW (27. November 2012)

Auf das Feierabend-Bier mit Ihr.  4/5


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Auf das Feierabend-Bier mit Ihr.  4/5



Deine neue? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2012)

Ich bin gerade frisch Stiefbruder geworden 

Die zwei süßen heissen Natalie und Leander und sind frisch geboren <3

Da war mein alter fleißig 

Undefinierbar/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Auf das Feierabend-Bier mit Ihr.  4/5



Da trink ich einen mit


----------



## Olliruh (27. November 2012)

Schuhgröße 42 wtf


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Deine neue? ^^



Ich arbeite dran.. 




heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Da trink ich einen mit



Nur zu!



Olliruh schrieb:


> Schuhgröße 42 wtf



Wer lang´hat,darf lang tragen.


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Wer lang´hat,darf lang tragen.



Meine LAufschuhe haben Größe 49


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schuhgröße 42 wtf


Öhm das ist doch ne absolute Durchschnittsgrösse bei Männern.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Das hat die Frau


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das hat die Frau


Oh :O ...ok die wird wohl entsprechend gross sein. Hatte mal ne Freundin, die hatte die war recht gross für ne Frau und hatte auch die selbe Schuhgrösse wie ich, also so 42-43. Die hat dann manchmal aus Spass meine Schuhe angezogen, wenn ich bei ihr zu Hause war.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2012)

Solange du nicht ihre Schuhe angezogen hast


----------



## Konov (29. November 2012)

Erstes Gruppenreferat an der Uni gut über die Bühne gebracht und Lob geerntet 5/5

Schraube kommt warscheinlich morgen 5/5

- muss morgen arbeiten, Also wird das Paket vielleicht bei der Post landen wo ich es abholen muss


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2012)

Neuer PC kommt morgen 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (30. November 2012)

2 in Mathe


----------



## Xidish (30. November 2012)

Gratulation!
__________________________

Habe heute gegen 11 Uhr einen Anruf von der Gemeindeverwaltung erhalten.
Mein Portmonee sei nach genau einem Monat unversehrt wieder aufgetaucht.
Es wurde in einer Gemeinde ca 15 km enfternt abgegeben und nun unserer Gemeinde zugeschickt.

Ich bin sofort hin (ab 12 Uhr wäre zugewesen, bis Montag) - und alles war noch vorhanden ... inc. Geld.  
-------------------------
Morgen oder Montag kommen mein neues Board, Gehäuse und RAM.
Alles ist heute zum Versand freigegeben worden.
Den Rest habe ich ja noch und wird bald auch erneuert.

greetz


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Morgen oder Montag kommen mein neues Board, Gehäuse und RAM.
> Alles ist heute zum Versand freigegeben worden.
> Den Rest habe ich ja noch und wird bald auch erneuert.


Was genau hast du denn bestellt und wieso keinen neuen Prozessor?


----------



## Xidish (30. November 2012)

Ich habe doch meinen alten PC physisch geschrottet.
Daher benötige ich momentan nur die o.g. Komponenten.
Die anderen Teile sind noch ok.

Momentan benutze ich einen MedionPC mit 

MSI MS-7091 
Intel Pentium 4 @ 3.2 GHz Prozessor
1,75 GB DDR1 RAM^^
GeForce 250 GTS
Win7 64bit

der "restaurierte" PC wird dann haben

ASRock 970 Pro3 AMD 970
AMD Athlon II X2 260 @ 3.2 GHz
8GB DDR3
GeForce 250 GTS
Win7 64bit

Mehr kann ich momentan nicht investieren bzw, habe ich noch keine Lust dazu.
Benötige das Geld noch für meine Fahrt nach Hamburg.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> __________________________
> 
> Habe heute gegen 11 Uhr einen Anruf von der Gemeindeverwaltung erhalten.
> ...



Wow also das nenne ich echt mal Glück oder eine Ode an das vertrauen in den Menschen ^^


----------



## Alux (2. Dezember 2012)

Es schneit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

oha wie geil *-*


----------



## Alux (2. Dezember 2012)

Und als Draufgabe gibts jetzt Kekse und Kakao

Aja ud es sind schon 8cm Schnee.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd jetzt auch gerne schlitten fahren


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2012)

Donnerstag Teaser Trailer zu 'Star Trek Into Darkness' 5/5

Achja, fixes Europa Releasedate 16.05/5 ;-)


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2012)

Date heute Abend: 5/5


----------



## Saji (6. Dezember 2012)

Dienstag früh ein Vorstellungsgespräch! Awww yeah! Bleibt nur zu hoffen das es auch was wird, aber nach all den Absagen ist so ein Gespräch doch mal recht positiv für's Ego. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2012)

Grad n schriftliches Stellenangebot erhalten. Musste das eben dreimal durchlesen, um mir sicher zu sein, dass ich die Konditionen richtig gelesen hab. Ich glaub ich hab mich soeben für ne neue Stelle entschieden 
Endlich machen sich die Aus- und Weiterbildungen bezahlt, für die ich mich die letzten Jahre abgerackert hab.  	Ne definitive 5/5!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

2+ in nem Referat über Integration und Inklusion 3/5


----------



## Olliruh (10. Dezember 2012)

Grad nen 3 vs 5 Match gewonnen


----------



## Richert (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab zwischen Weihachten und Neujahr frei 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOhU7wqWV3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Endlich! Nur noch knappe 29 Stunden und dann.....ENDLICH! ein -hoffentlich- neues Meisterwerk von Peter Jackson im Kino


 Mein Schatzzzzzz/5


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2012)

Den Hobbit schau ich mir auch an, weiß aber noch nicht genau ob sich der Kinogang lohnt. Mal abwarten 


Ich entwickle langsam ein wenig Weihnachtsstimmung. Oder vielleicht eher "Winterschlaf".  
Denn mit Weihnachten an sich hat das Gefühl wenig zutun. Aber es ist ein Ruhegefühl zur kalten Jahreszeit. Dass ich hoffentlich mit der Familie teilen werde  4/5


Mit meiner neuen Flamme scheint es immer mehr in Fahrt zu kommen 5/5

Uni-Lernen kann häufig Spass machen  5/5


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Das ich der ebase endlich einen Tritt in den virtuellen Hintern geben kann. 

5/5


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2012)

Bioklausur 2+ )))
Wahrscheinlicher Zeugnissschnitt 2.2- 2.5 (3.1 aufem letzten) 

100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2012)

FREITAG HOBBIT ASLKDMLSD 
SAMSTAG MUSE LIVE JASKHAFNK


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

buffed endlich auf youtube endlich kein ärger mehr mit videos die nicht richtig laufen wollen


----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2012)

morgen hobbit mit dem halben 1. semester von meinem studiengang gucken gehen 5/5 

dafür aber auch von 6 früh bis 6 uhr abends in der uni hocken x_x.... sowie 2 Protokolle machen wo der stoff grad überhaupt net im kopf bleiben will


----------



## Sin (11. Dezember 2012)

1. Die hübsche Auszubildende die mir schöne Augen macht 5/5
2. Im Januar endlich in meine neue Wohnung ziehen 10/5


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2012)

Secret World Free to Play 5/5


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

laugencroissant mit butter - geschmacksdetonation 5/5


----------



## Xidish (14. Dezember 2012)

auf das gleichfertige Essen 5/5

Schinken, Gurke, Tomate, Gwürze - zusammengeklappt und mit Küse drinnen überbacken ...


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2012)

Eeeeeeendlich Kündigung und neuen Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben!          /5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Dezember 2012)

deutsch lk 2 100/5
Facharbeit 3+ 100/5


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

auch wenn es bei gamestop jemand den job gekostet hat 

Einer der glücklichen der die Farcry Complete Edition für 7 euro bekommen hat 

Farcry 3 Deluxe
Farcry 2 Deluxe
Farcry 1

5 von 5 !!!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Dezember 2012)

Warum hat das jemanden den Job gekostet ?


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

normalpreis 90 us dollar

für 4 stunden zum falschen preis draussen gewesen 5 Pfund - weltweit der link verteilt worden via reddit und co 

bevor sie es fixen konnten alle keys draussen und bezahlt 

90% rabatt und extremer umsatzverlust dadurch weil besonders farcry 3 besonders frisch draussen ist

und jetzt suchen die halt den schuldigen der es falsch reingestellt hat und der wird seinen job verlieren halt


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> normalpreis 90 us dollar
> 
> für 4 stunden zum falschen preis draussen gewesen 5 Pfund - weltweit der link verteilt worden via reddit und co
> 
> ...



Du fieser Nutznießer! ^^


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Nun verliert der seinen Job, kann seine Familie nicht mehr ernaehren, seine Frau wird ihn verlassen - und alles nur wegen Wrynn!


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

wars ja nicht allein ^^

paar tausend leute weltweit noch 

und bei dem preis musste ich halt zuschlagen


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2012)

ERDKUNDE LK 2+ 

Schule läuft so gut im moment 100/5


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt Urlaub bis 07.01!



5/5


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

5/5 Ab Freitag Urlaub (21.12...lohnt sich voll)

4/5 Weihnachten 

5/5 Endlich seh ich Hundi von mein Onkel wieder das kleine Knuffel


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2012)

ich freu mich auf die nachrichten am freitag : entweder die welt geht unter und ich muss net mehr für meine examen lernen oder ich seh die enttäuschten gesichter der freaks die wirklich an den weltuntergang geglaubt haben


----------



## Alux (19. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ERDKUNDE LK 2+
> 
> Schule läuft so gut im moment 100/5



gib mir was ab


----------



## Ympker (19. Dezember 2012)

Das Ich morgen Physik schreib! Juhu!


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

Auf heute Abend, das Ende der 11-Tage-Woche: Schlaaaaaaaaf/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

Ne 1 in ner Psychologie Klausur 100000000000000000000000/5. Meine erste 1 seit idk


----------



## Tilbie (20. Dezember 2012)

Die letzte Klausur für dieses Jahr geschrieben! 5/5


----------



## Alux (20. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Die letzte Klausur für dieses Jahr geschrieben! 5/5



Ich steig mit ein

Aja und gerade angefangen LoT gucken, heut ist meine Extended Edition gekommen


----------



## Ogil (20. Dezember 2012)

Da ich ohnehin noch Unmengen Resturlaub habe und die meisten Firmen sich laengst in die Weihnachtsferien verabschiedet haben, habe ich mich ebenfalls entschlossen morgen frei zu nehmen und somit hab ich nun ebenfall Urlaub bis ins neue Jahr \o/


----------



## Alux (21. Dezember 2012)

Heute Abend Hobbit mit nem Kumpel anschauen gehen und danach ab in die Stadt nach dem Motto





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gsvvTX0bwPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Dezember 2012)

IV-Klausur 15 Punkte 4/5
Ferien 5/5


----------



## LarsW (22. Dezember 2012)

60 Tage WoW Spielzeit für keine 17&#8364; gekauft! 
Und Urlaub!


----------



## Slayed (22. Dezember 2012)

Montag Motorrad Tour 10000000/5 *im Dreieck hüpf*


----------



## Magogan (22. Dezember 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> Montag Motorrad Tour 10000000/5 *im Dreieck hüpf*


Bei dem Wetter? Viel Spaß ...


----------



## Alcest (24. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> 60 Tage WoW Spielzeit für keine 17€ gekauft!
> Und Urlaub!






Wo gibt es die denn so günstig?


----------



## Slayed (24. Dezember 2012)

Ausm Fenster gugg *kein Schnee, Kein Regen, Straße trocken*
Aufn Thermometer gugg *10°C*

Braaaaaap Braaaaaaap moped fahren 1000000000000000000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

Alcest schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn so günstig?



Ebay, da hab ich meine Keys auch immer gekauft.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Dezember 2012)

Dass meine selbstgemachten Pralinen echt gut geworden sind 5/5. Wehe, die Leute freuen sich nicht, war ne Heidenarbeit


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Dezember 2012)

Über XBox mit IE im Internet! Und es geht guuuuuuuut 5/5


----------



## skyline930 (24. Dezember 2012)

Eben das Programm f.lux entdeckt. Macht die Farben des Bildschirms nachts wärmer. Keine Ahnung wie ich es früher ohne das Programm in meinem indirekt Beleuchteten Zimmer vor dem Bildschirm ausgehalten hab. 5/5 für mich, 218319238/5 für meine Augen o.o


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2012)

hmm es macht es oranger ..


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2012)

OMG GTA 4 Multiplayer suchten, einfach goil 5/5


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

Steigende Videoaufrufe und Resonanz von den Zuschauern


----------



## heinzelmännchen (29. Dezember 2012)

Am Himmel konnte ich grade ein wunderschönes Farbspiel beobachten. 

5 Minuten lang stand die Sonne im perfekten Winkel, sodass die Wolken stellenweise rot leuchteten. Es sah einfach umwerfend aus, wie durch die grauwabernde Masse auf einmal ein feuerroter Strahl durchgebrochen ist
und der Himmel aussah, als würde er brennen. 

Welch fantastische Szenerie. Schade dass ich nur mein Handy zur Hand hatte und kein gutes Bild machen konnte .... .

Weils so schön und vergänglich war: 5/5.


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Lache und das Glücklichsein meines Gegenübers )))


----------



## Xidish (2. Januar 2013)

Morgen sollten meine PC Lüfter kommen (versendet sind sie teilweise schon).

Dann ist endlich Schluss mit dem Baustellenlärm bei hoher Grafikbeanspruchung.


----------



## Ogil (10. Januar 2013)

Dass ich gestern ohne Probleme die neue MOT (hiesiges Gegenstueck zum TUEV) fuer mein Auto bekommen habe. Hab nur die normale Gebuehr zahlen muessen - nix extra, kein Nachtesten. Allerdings gab es eine reichlich lange Liste von "Bemerkungen" - also Sachen die nicht so ganz ok sind, aber nicht so schlimm, dass es zu einem Test-Fail fuehren wuerde...


----------



## Olliruh (11. Januar 2013)

2.1 Zeugnisschnitt 100/5


----------



## Alux (11. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2.1 Zeugnisschnitt 100/5



GZ

Ich krebs grad bei 3,3 rum (3 5er werden noch ausgebessert und paar 3er noch auf 2 Upgraden dann wirds schon was )


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2013)

Der Abend hat sich gelohnt. Gutes Eis bei Mc, später Shishabar mit Freunden und durch den Spielhallenbesuch danach mit einem Plus von 5€ aus dem Abend gegangen 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (13. Januar 2013)

Endlich die Programmieraufgabe fertig. 50 Minuten hätte ich ja noch... Ich sollte wohl nächstes mal etwas früher anfangen. "Assembler" ist aber auch blöd. :> 3/5


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2013)

Assembler ist nicht blöd, nur umständlich.    

Dota 2 gespielt. Im Singeldraft waren 3 Helden drin, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe (bin totaler Anfänger). Habe mit der Naga Siren ne Statistik von 13/1/12 am Ende hingekriegt. Und da ich normalerweise sowas wie 0/10/2 produzieren, freut mich das.


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

Auf den 12. Februar, wenn ich endlich wieder Freizeit hab, wieder ausgehn und tanzen kann, mich wieder mit Freunden verabreden und Mädels Daten werd, mir ein E-Piano zuleg und mich endlich wiedermal um mich selbst kümmern kann, statt nur um die Arbeit: Unbezahlbar/5
Auf März, wenn ich Ferien hab und mein alter Job zu Ende geht: 5/5
Auf April, wenn ich die neue Stelle antrete: 5/5
Auf Mai, wenn endlich all meine Aus- und Weiterbildungen fertig sind und ich dieses Thema in meinem Leben endlich abschliessen kann: Unbezahlbar/5
Auf Juli, die Hochzeit eines sehr guten Freundes, die in Asien stattfinden wird: 

Hach, das Jahr hat echt Potenzial, gut zu werden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Heute 2 Klausuren wieder bekommen, 1 und 2-... 10/5


----------



## tonygt (16. Januar 2013)

Paar coole Lieber im Was hört ihr Thread gefunden nachdem ich mich durch 90% Hip Hop gedöns durchgekämpft hab 4/5
Freitag IEM Krakowitz mit extrem geilen Bracke für LOL das wird so gut 5/5
Balancing Patch INC 10/5
Schnee 3/5
Ich hab Tee 2/5


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2013)

Nach dem drölfzigsten Mal nachfragen wurde mir jetzt endlich bestätigt, dass ich den ganzen Monat März als bezahlten Urlaub erhalte  5/5


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

> Wird aus der Spiele-Reihe *Fallout *jetzt eine TV-Serie? Das deutet ein aktueller Antrag für Markenschutz beim US-Patentamt zumindest an. Dort hat sich der Publisher Bethesda Softworks den Namen »Fallout« mit der Beschreibung »Unterhaltungs-Dienstleistungen in Form eines fortlaufenden Fernsehprogramms in einer post-nuklearen Welt« eintragen lassen.
> 
> Erst kürzlich hatte Erik Todd Dellums, der US-Sprecher des Fallout-3-Radiomoderators ThreeDog, über Twitter angedeutet, dass man schon bald mehr von seinem Charakter erwarten dürfte.
> 
> ...



5/5


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

IEM Katowice 4/5


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2013)

zweites referat gerockt 5/5


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2013)

Neue Arbeitsstelle wird jetzt bereits im März angetreten, dafür hab ich im Juli schon wieder 3 Wochen Ferien: 5/5


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2013)

Morgen abend 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Januar 2013)

Gleich mit Freunden in Django 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Januar 2013)

Ab heute darf ich trinken und fahren, juhu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ab heute darf ich trinken und fahren, juhu


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so gut ist. Das letzte mal das ich ... -okay lassen wir das. Viel Spaß.





IEM Katowice


----------



## tonygt (20. Januar 2013)

Schnee 5/5
Ich hab Tee 3/5
Fnatic vs SK match gestern in IEM OVER 9000/5


----------



## Magogan (20. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so gut ist. Das letzte mal das ich ... -okay lassen wir das. Viel Spaß.


Erzähl schon ^^ Oder war das so schlimm?


----------



## orkman (20. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Fnatic vs SK match gestern in IEM OVER 9000/5


ahahahah ja wer haette das gedacht , dass sowas passiert ... die bilder und die geschichte wird man sicher noch in jahren hoeren xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das so gut ist. Das letzte mal das ich ... -okay lassen wir das. Viel Spaß.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage nicht, dass ich das machen will. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich seit heute 21 bin^^


----------



## Magogan (20. Januar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass ich das machen will. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich seit heute 21 bin^^


Und du wirst nicht jünger und irgendwann bist du alt und hast graue Haare ...

Und je älter du wirst, desto näher rückt der Tod ...

Ach ja, Happy Birthday!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (20. Januar 2013)

oops, sollte in "richtig aufregen"-....

btw: Happy Purzeltag M1ghtymage


----------



## Olliruh (20. Januar 2013)

Super gutes Wochenende an der Nordsee gehabt 5/5


----------



## Alux (20. Januar 2013)

Gleich mit nem Kumpel Django schauen gehen 5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Januar 2013)

> Ich sage nicht, dass ich das machen will. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass ich seit heute 21 bin^^



Ahh! Herzlichen Glückwunsch M1ghtymage! =) 




Ich darf heute meinen Pflichten, als wahlberechtigter Bürger nachkommen. ^^


----------



## Magogan (20. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich darf heute meinen Pflichten, als wahlberechtigter Bürger nachkommen. ^^


Wähl lieber die FDP, sonst kommt bald Greenpeace und deklariert die Partei als vom Aussterben bedrohte Tierart ^^


----------



## EspCap (20. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wähl lieber die FDP, sonst kommt bald Greenpeace und deklariert die Partei als vom Aussterben bedrohte Tierart ^^



Die kommen schon rein, keine Angst. Die Piraten aber nicht. Und damit sind wir auch gleich on topic


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2013)

So, und bevor das hier zu politsch wird, intervenier ich gleich mal 

Ihr kennt doch die Regeln.


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2013)

Heut Abend früh ins Bett: zzzzz/5


----------



## Konov (21. Januar 2013)

SPD und grüne gewinnen in NDS.... damit vielleicht abschaffung der studiengebühren 5/5


----------



## LarsW (21. Januar 2013)

Auf den Sommer!


----------



## Xidish (21. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> SPD und grüne gewinnen in NDS.... damit vielleicht abschaffung der studiengebühren 5/5


Leider!
Wir tragen heute noch die Altlast aus SPD-Zeiten.
Und ich hoffe, die Studiengebühren bleiben bzw. steigen noch.
Wie viele Studenten studieren nur, weil sie nicht wissen, was sie wollen bzw. haben keinen Bock auf Arbeit.
Gewisse Arbeitsplätze nehmen sie auch noch weg.

Das betrifft natürlich nicht alle.

Studium sollte etwas Besonderes sein und nicht Alltag.
Wir brauchen mehr arbeitendes Volk. 
--------------------

Ich freu' mich über den Schnee.


----------



## tonygt (21. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Leider!
> Wir tragen heute noch die Altlast aus SPD-Zeiten.
> Und ich hoffe, die Studiengebühren bleiben bzw. steigen noch.
> Wie viele Studenten studieren nur, weil sie nicht wissen, was sie wollen bzw. haben keinen Bock auf Arbeit.
> ...



Das ist aber eine sehr mutwillige Unterstellung aller Studenten und sieht für mich sehr nach einer unfundierten Aussage aus.
Wir brauchen mehr denkendes Volk, Leute die stumm dem willen der Gesellschaft folgen haben wir genug.


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

Wieviele Leute studieren nicht, obwohl sie's könnten, weil sie arbeiten müssen, um ihren Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten? Arbeitsscheue Berufssöhne halten die Gebühren bestimmt nicht aus den Unis, finanziell schlechter gestellte Leute sehr wohl. Studiengebühren machen ein Studium zum Privileg der Wohlhabenden. Daher bin ich klar für den freien Hochschulzugang.

Was mich freut?

Urlaub, die Fantasy-Shops von Wien und München besuchen


----------



## Konov (21. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Leider!
> Wir tragen heute noch die Altlast aus SPD-Zeiten.
> Und ich hoffe, die Studiengebühren bleiben bzw. steigen noch.
> Wie viele Studenten studieren nur, weil sie nicht wissen, was sie wollen bzw. haben keinen Bock auf Arbeit.
> Gewisse Arbeitsplätze nehmen sie auch noch weg.



Na den möcht ich mal sehen der jedes halbe Jahr 750 Euro übrig hat, und das ganze nur macht weil ihm nix besseres einfällt.

Das ist ja so als würde ich mir aus Langeweile jedes halbe Jahr nen 750 Euro Fernseher kaufen!
Wenn du das belegen könntest....aber so??

Klar gibts Leute die Jura im 16. Semester studieren, aber sind doch echt die Ausnahme.
Und wo ein Student jetzt arbeitsplätze wegnimmt...naja, wir haben einfach generell zu wenig vernünftig bezahlte Arbeitsplätze, hat aber mit studenten nix zutun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2013)

Richtig. Und Frauen gehören wieder hintern Kochtopf und sind nur dazu da, Kinder zu zeugen und auf diese aufzupassen. Dann die Wehrpflicht wieder einführen (was jetzt nicht so schlimm wäre), die D-Mark einführen und schwups...
...haben wir wieder die "alten" Verhältnisse. 

Wir sollten weg von der 2 Klassengesellschaft von Leuten, die dazu in der Lage sind und anderen, die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Der Tag ist gerettet.

Der Spiegel bittet darum, Beleidigungen wie "ihr Hurensöhne" richtig zu schreiben, damit der Schimpfwortfilter diese richtig erwischt. :-)


----------



## Xidish (21. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine sehr mutwillige Unterstellung aller Studenten und sieht für mich sehr nach einer unfundierten Aussage aus.
> Wir brauchen mehr denkendes Volk, Leute die stumm dem willen der Gesellschaft folgen haben wir genug.


Ok, Du solltest natürlich studieren und zwar "richtig zu lesen" 


> Das betrifft natürlich nicht alle.


schrieb ich

Was nützen uns zu viele denkende Studienabgänger, die dann keine Arbeit finden, weil der Markt oft schon so überfüllt ist?
Und wie die ganzen letzteren Studien zeigen, wir brauchen Fachleute - kein Theoretiker, Verwalter, Manager etc.
Es ist Wahnsinn, daß z.B. das Handwerk heute nur noch max 20% vertreten ist - dagegen 80% Dienstleister existieren.
Das war vor noch nicht mal all zu langer Zeit genau andersrum.

@ Shikari

Ich bezog mich auf das Studieren.
Also bleib auch dabei und unterstelle mir nicht etwas, was nicht meinem Denken entspricht!


----------



## tonygt (21. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ok, Du solltest natürlich studieren und zwar "richtig zu lesen"
> schrieb ich
> 
> Was nützen uns zu viele denkende Studienabgänger, die dann keine Arbeit finden, weil der Markt oft schon so überfüllt ist?
> ...



Glaub mir lesen kann ich, du solltest nur bedenken das ich nur das lesen kann was du geschrieben hast und nicht was du dir dabei ausgedacht hast. Ich habe es so intrepretiert, dass du sagtest das ein großteil der Studenten Faul ist und Arbeitsplätze wegnimmt und das nur kleiner Teil nicht faul ist. Das wiederum ist eine mutwillige Unterstellung aller Studenten und ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen.
Ich würde gerne mal die Studien sehen die sowas sagen, denn dank meines Studiens weiß ich das der Satz "Ich traue keiner Statistik die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe" mehr als wahr ist.
Abgesehen davon meinte ich mit "Denken" keine Leute die Theoretiker werden, sondern Leute die mal wirklich nachdenken und sich anschauen was alles so falsch läuft in unserer sich selbst zerstörenden Welt bzw. Gesellschaft.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Januar 2013)

Massig Schnee!!!!

War zwar schon zweimal draußen Schnee schaufeln und weiß so langsam nich mehr wohin damit, aber es sieht super aus.


Hachja, jetzt müsste man klein sein und nen richtig schön großes Iglu bauen


----------



## Magogan (21. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Tag ist gerettet.
> 
> Der Spiegel bittet darum, Beleidigungen wie "ihr Hurensöhne" richtig zu schreiben, damit der Schimpfwortfilter diese richtig erwischt. :-)


So eine ver****te *******!

Ach blöder Schimpfwortfilter -.- Da sollte stehen: So ein sexuell aktives Stoffwechselendprodukt! xD

Post mal bitte den Link und nein, nicht diesen Link ... ^^


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

mal was testen

elementarschamane


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Na den möcht ich mal sehen der jedes halbe Jahr 750 Euro übrig hat, und das ganze nur macht weil ihm nix besseres einfällt.
> 
> Das ist ja so als würde ich mir aus Langeweile jedes halbe Jahr nen 750 Euro Fernseher kaufen!
> Wenn du das belegen könntest....aber so??
> ...


Ich muss übrigens 255 Euro pro Semester zahlen, obwohl bei uns die Studiengebühren abgeschafft wurden...


----------



## schneemaus (22. Januar 2013)

Zum Thema Studiengebühren: Hier kostet's auch 200 Euro pro Semester, obwohl's keine Studien"gebühren" gibt, das ist die Semestergebühr.

BTT: Dass ich gerade gesehen hab, dass tatsächlich mal ein Räumfahrzeug rumfährt 4/5. Ich muss heute Mittag nach Frankfurt und ich hoffe, dass wieder alles fährt...


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich muss übrigens 255 Euro pro Semester zahlen, obwohl bei uns die Studiengebühren abgeschafft wurden...



Immer noch mehr als "nichts", aber deutlich einfacher zu beschaffen.
Ich müsste dann nicht 2 Jobs nebeneinander machen und in den Semesterferien auch noch arbeiten, um das Geld ranzukarren und am Ende des Monats alles nur für Miete und Studiengebühren draufgehen zu sehen.

Hab schon tausende Euros verdient und jeder cent geht dafür drauf.
So gesehen verdiene ich sogar mehr als manch einer der arbeiten geht, mit dem unterschied, dass mein Geld sofort wieder weggeht.

Im Übrigen glaube ich dass die scheiß unis nicht einen Cent von mir brauchen um vernünftige Bildung zur verfügung zu stellen.
Denn Millionen von Studiengebühren gammeln irgendwo auf Konten vor sich hin ohne angerührt zu werden

warscheinlich wischt sich der dekanat damit den hintern ab


[FRUST ENDE] 

Es hat aber auch was gutes: Man wird unglaublich bescheiden und lernt jeden Cent zu schätzen. 
Damit habe ich sovielen Leuten etwas voraus, was sie womöglich nie erreichen, einfach weil sie nie in die Situation kommen werden


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Es ist Wahnsinn, daß z.B. das Handwerk heute nur noch max 20% vertreten ist - dagegen 80% Dienstleister existieren.
> Das war vor noch nicht mal all zu langer Zeit genau andersrum.


Du vergisst dabei aber, dass der heutige Wohlstand Deutschlands genau aus diesen Dienstleistungen kommt. Mit tonnenweise Kohle- und Stahlverkäufen wird ein Land heute nicht mehr sonderlich reich, sondern eben mit Dienstleistungen.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Studiengebührenfrust



Wenn ich 750 Öcken im Semester bezahlen müsste, hätt ich auch keine Ahnung, wie ich die erstmal auftreiben sollte. Bei den 200 Euro seh ich das schon anders, da ist das Semesterticket schon mit drin. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ne Monatskarte knapp über 70 Euro kostet bzw. die vergünstigte immer noch 55, ich damit allerdings nicht wie mit dem Semesterticket z.B. noch nach Frankfurt, Limburg, bla bla bla komme, rechnet sich alleine das schon. Von den Vergünstigungen, die ich mit dem Studentenausweis bekomme und somit auch noch Geld spare, mal abgesehen. Also das lass ich mir durchaus gefallen.


----------



## EspCap (22. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie viele Studenten studieren nur, weil sie nicht wissen, was sie wollen bzw. haben keinen Bock auf Arbeit.
> Gewisse Arbeitsplätze nehmen sie auch noch weg.
> 
> Das betrifft natürlich nicht alle.
> ...



Was hast du denn geraucht? 
Welche Studenten nehmen "gewisse Arbeitsplätze" weg? Und wem? 
Und wer "keinen Bock auf Arbeit" hat, hat sicherlich viel Spaß an der Uni. 
Ersetze "Studium" durch "gute Bildung" und du merkst, wie sinnfrei dein vorletzter Satz ist. 

Ich bin ja wirklich eher liberal eingestellt, aber gegen Studiengebühren bin ich ganz klar. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Was nützen uns zu viele denkende Studienabgänger, die dann keine Arbeit finden, weil der Markt oft schon so überfüllt ist?[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und wie die ganzen letzteren Studien zeigen, wir brauchen Fachleute - kein Theoretiker, Verwalter, Manager etc.[/font]




Wenn du dir mal ein paar Statistiken anschaust wirst du sehr schnell merken, dass bei Akademikern die Arbeitslosenquote erwartungsgemäß deutlich niedriger ist als bei nicht-Akademikern.


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Hab grad realisiert, dass ich am St Patricks Day in Dublin (Irland) bin. Da wollt ich an dem Tag schon immer hin  Dabei ist das eigentlich eher Zufall als geplant ^^ 5/5


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Januar 2013)

in zwei Wochen 4 Tage Berlin - grad gebucht - nach 2000 wirds mal wieder Zeit dahinzufahren :-)


----------



## Legendary (23. Januar 2013)

Heute schon um 15:45 in den Feierabend gegangen 3/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Im Übrigen glaube ich dass die scheiß unis nicht einen Cent von mir brauchen um vernünftige Bildung zur verfügung zu stellen.
> Denn Millionen von Studiengebühren gammeln irgendwo auf Konten vor sich hin ohne angerührt zu werden
> 
> warscheinlich wischt sich der dekanat damit den hintern ab



Die Bundesländer haben einfach eine Möglichkeit gefunden, Geld für die Bildung zu sparen. Eigentlich sollten die Studiengebühren *zusätzlich* zu den Geldern vom Bundesland sein, aber daraus wurde nichts.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2013)

Heute erfahren:

1. neue Wohnung ab Mai bezugsfertig
2. neue Depeche Mode Single erscheint am 01.02.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2013)

Praxis in der KiTa geht ab Montag los 199999999999999999999999/5


----------



## Konov (29. Januar 2013)

Lernstress, trotzdem alles suppa 5/5


----------



## Berserkerkitten (31. Januar 2013)

Dass der WoW-Film einen Regisseur gefunden hat, bevor ich Urenkel habe. Auch wenn ich seit Cata kein WoW mehr spiele...  3/5


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2013)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass der WoW-Film einen Regisseur gefunden hat, bevor ich Urenkel habe. Auch wenn ich seit Cata kein WoW mehr spiele...  3/5



Iz not green anymur. Berserkerkitten iz nao of normal ppl.


----------



## bhalion (1. Februar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeZkDzDUGlY

haha lach mich so schlapp gerade


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

Das sich heute ein sehr guter Ex-Arbeitskollege bei meinem neuen Brötchengeber beworben hat, und seine Chancen stehen sehr gut. Wäre der zweite Kollege, welcher nachkommt ^^

5/5


Und ich bekomme doch noch Weihnachtsgeld und nicht-krank-sein-Prämie anteilig, obwohl Probezeit. Dank sehr guter Leistung *Brustschwell*

9/10


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Iz not green anymur. Berserkerkitten iz nao of normal ppl.



Das is doch schon lange so, oder täusch ich mich?

BTT: Dass die letzten drei Tage mal echt relativ gut waren von meiner Stimmung her. Und dass ich ganz tolle Sachen gemacht hab ^^


----------



## Plato0n (2. Februar 2013)

Das ich mich endlich aufgerafft habe shadow of the colossos zu spielen  steht schon lange auf der Agenda 4/5

Und die beiden gut gelaufenen Prüfungen bisher 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2013)

bin um 4:30 Uhr aufgebrochen nach Bayreuth um mir die Uni und Stadt anzusehen und um 22:30 war ich wieder da.

Diese Stadt ist einfach soooo umwerfend toll, ich bin total hin und weg


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2013)

Bayreuth? Was willst du da denn studieren? Frage nur weil ich die Uni auch mal im Blick hatte, aber mich wegen Studiengebühren und Zulassung in Ulm dann doch umentschieden habe.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bayreuth? Was willst du da denn studieren? Frage nur weil ich die Uni auch mal im Blick hatte, aber mich wegen Studiengebühren und Zulassung in Ulm dann doch umentschieden habe.



Rechtswissenschaft. Zulassungsfrei dort und die Studiengebühren sind ja so gering.... Werden vmtl sowieso abgeschafft jetzt.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das is doch schon lange so, oder täusch ich mich?



Kann sein. Als ich ihn das letzte mal gesehen habe, war er noch grün ^-^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2013)

Sodapoppin streamt wieder


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Rechtswissenschaft. Zulassungsfrei dort und die Studiengebühren sind ja so gering.... Werden vmtl sowieso abgeschafft jetzt.



Huh. An der Uni scheint ja wirklich fast alles zulassungsfrei zu sein. War aus diesem Grund auch meine "Ausweichuni". 
Rechtswissenschaften = Jura auf Staatsexamen oder so ein "Bachelor of Law"-Ding?


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Huh. An der Uni scheint ja wirklich fast alles zulassungsfrei zu sein. War aus diesem Grund auch meine "Ausweichuni".
> Rechtswissenschaften = Jura auf Staatsexamen oder so ein "Bachelor of Law"-Ding?



Jura sagt man nicht mehr.


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2013)

Seit wann? Wir haben keine juristische Fakultät, woher soll ich das auch wissen


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich biste ein lerntier mighty sonst wirste damit kaum Spass und erfolg haben...
Rechtswissenschaften hat mit abstand die meisten studienabbrecher ^^


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hoffentlich biste ein lerntier mighty sonst wirste damit kaum Spass und erfolg haben...
> Rechtswissenschaften hat mit abstand die meisten studienabbrecher ^^



Die meisten Juristen sind auch komisch, sogar wenn mich jura intressieren würde, würde ich es nicht studieren weil mir die Juristen zu strange sind


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hoffentlich biste ein lerntier mighty sonst wirste damit kaum Spass und erfolg haben...
> Rechtswissenschaften hat mit abstand die meisten studienabbrecher ^^



Da habe ich was anderes gehört.


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Da habe ich was anderes gehört.



Würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen....

Klar jeder erzählt was anderes. Sicher ist, dass Rechtswissenschaften im Schnitt 60% Abbrecherquote hat mit Tendenz nach oben.
Plus die Tatsache, dass du nur mit herausragenden leistungen hinterher überhaupt irgendwas werden kannst (Anwalt etc.)

Mal eben durcheiern mit nem 2,5er Durchschnitt kannste da vergessen. Und die Abbrecherquote wird kein zufall sein.

Aber probiers aus wenn du Lust drauf hast, ich weiß ja net ob du ein fleissiger Junge bist


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Februar 2013)

Die Durchfallquote der Prüfungen liegt mit 19% unter jedem Durchschnitt. Bei meinem letzten Studiengang Mathe lag sie bei 50% und bei Jura in Passau (Passau und Bayreuth stehen ein bisschen in Konkurrenz was die ratings anbelangt) ist sie bei 40%.
Das Studium ist außerdem im Grunde sehr logisch, es ist ja schliesslich in deutsch und nicht so abstrakt wie Mathe oder Physik. Selbst bei schwereren Aufgaben muss man nur lesen und verstehen, wohingegen es bei Mathe passiert, dass man stundenlang auf eine Aufgabe schaut und nicht vom Fleck kommt. Sowas ist bei Rechtswissenschaft nicht gegeben. Man liest und lernt, das hört sich für mich super an.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2013)

3 Games win streak bei LOL 5/5


----------



## Edou (3. Februar 2013)

An einem Sonntag Mathe zu lernen. 2/5...Ja, im richtigen Thread....da ich mich mal überwunden hab zu Lernen. (Und nur eeeetwas Sarkasmus dabei ist...etwas.)


----------



## Konov (3. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die Durchfallquote der Prüfungen liegt mit 19% unter jedem Durchschnitt. Bei meinem letzten Studiengang Mathe lag sie bei 50% und bei Jura in Passau (Passau und Bayreuth stehen ein bisschen in Konkurrenz was die ratings anbelangt) ist sie bei 40%.
> Das Studium ist außerdem im Grunde sehr logisch, es ist ja schliesslich in deutsch und nicht so abstrakt wie Mathe oder Physik. Selbst bei schwereren Aufgaben muss man nur lesen und verstehen, wohingegen es bei Mathe passiert, dass man stundenlang auf eine Aufgabe schaut und nicht vom Fleck kommt. Sowas ist bei Rechtswissenschaft nicht gegeben. Man liest und lernt, das hört sich für mich super an.



Naturwissenschaften würde ich aber nicht als abstrakt bezeichnen.... insgesamt doch nur logisch. (von den ganz harten Sachen mal abgesehen) Und das sagt dir ein mathe-Hasser 

Die Durchfallquote ist halt was anderes als die abbrecherquote.
Die die nicht abbrechen, fallen sicher auch kaum durch. ^^

Trotzdem viel erfolg, solltest du es angehen


----------



## tonygt (3. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 3 Games win streak bei LOL 5/5



Bringt das eig irgendwas ausser dem Icon im Division Bildschirm


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Ein gutes Gefühl in der Seele und das Wissen, dass man auch mal Erfolg haben darf. 

Worüber ich mich freue? Konkret eigentlich nix im Augenblick.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

Praxis läuft super 10000000/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Du hast ne eigene Praxis? gz.

Kollegen sind nett. 5/5 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

Der Praxis-Teil meiner Ausbildung ^^


----------



## exill (5. Februar 2013)

Feierabend 5/5 .


----------



## iShock (5. Februar 2013)

morgen mathe prüfung - dann hab ichs endlich hinter mir 3/5 

irgendwie aber auch doch bammel davor x_x


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2013)

Ich erst hab erst übermorgen Mathe-Prüfung und bin froh, wenn ich sie hinter mir habe ...


----------



## Ol@f (5. Februar 2013)

Ich hab übermorgen auch meine erste Matheprüfung (Analysis3), aber das sollte noch chillig werden. Dann wirds etwas härter.. 

BTT: gut vorbereitet 4/5.


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2013)

Bei uns ist Mathe halt scheiße, in den ersten zwei Semestern habe ich fast alles verstanden, mit der neuen Professorin im 3. Semester verstehe ich fast nichts und wir haben Anwendungsbeispiele aus allen Wissenschaften außer aus der Informatik, obwohl es Mathematik für Informatiker 3 heißt ...


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2013)

Dass ne Freundin von mir sich jetzt Skates bestellt hat und nächste Woche mit mir zum Training fährt 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (5. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Mathe halt scheiße, in den ersten zwei Semestern habe ich fast alles verstanden, mit der neuen Professorin im 3. Semester verstehe ich fast nichts und wir haben Anwendungsbeispiele aus allen Wissenschaften außer aus der Informatik, obwohl es Mathematik für Informatiker 3 heißt ...


Sei doch froh, dass du überhaupt Beispiele hast.  Aber ja, manchmal hat man ein bisschen Pech mit den Dozenten, wobei man natürlich nicht alles auf die schieben sollte... Es gibt ja schließlich mehrere Gründe, warum man etwas nicht versteht..


----------



## EspCap (6. Februar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, dass du überhaupt Beispiele hast.



This. Wir rechnen mit Kram, den ich als Biochemiker im Leben niemals brauchen werde. 
Wir machen fundamental den gleichen Stoff durch wie die Wirtschaftsmathematiker, nur dass die das Zeug auch praktisch anwenden. 
Bei den E-Technikern haben schon fast die Hälfte der Leute aufgegeben, noch vor der Prüfung (die haben allerdings nochmal heftigere Mathe als wir, brauchen sie aber auch).


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Was nützen mir Anwendungsbeispiele, die nichts mit dem zu tun haben, was ich später tun werde?


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2013)

Als Informatiker wirst Du sehr wahrscheinlich mit Aufgaben aus einem anderen Gebiet zu tun haben - ausser Du gehst in Richtung theoretische Informatik, wo Du Dich dann mit "eigenen" Dingen beschaeftigen darfst. Ansonsten ist man als Informatiker nunmal vor allem Helfer


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass es Mathe einfach in 90% aller Studiengänge gibt? Ich freu mich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Statistik


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei den E-Technikern haben schon fast die Hälfte der Leute aufgegeben, noch vor der Prüfung (die haben allerdings nochmal heftigere Mathe als wir, brauchen sie aber auch).


Jo - mir fallen auch direkt einige Anwendungsbeispiele ein, wo man das wirklich braucht - aber fuer jeden E-Techniker trifft das freilich auch nicht zu. Seit dem Studium hab ich zumindest keine Fourier-Transformation mehr gemacht und auch keine Pulsantworten oder aehnliche Dinge berechnet. Wahrscheinlich muesste ich da auch erstmal nachlesen um wieder reinzukommen. Aber wenn man das irgendwann schonmal konnte, faellt ja auch das relativ leicht...



schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es Mathe einfach in 90% aller Studiengänge gibt?


Jo - wobei das aber sicher SEHR unterschiedlich stark ausgepraegt ist. Bei uns (E-Technik) war halt wirklich das halbe Grundstudium nur Mathe und Physik - und direkt zum Einstieg auf einem ganz anderen Niveau als das Abi aufgehoert hatte. Vor allem eine Umstellung, wenn man dazwischen ein Jahr lang das Hirn abschalten musste (Zivildienst).

BTT: Da freut es mich doch, dass das alles schon Jahre her ist und ich keine Pruefungen mehr schreiben muss


----------



## tonygt (6. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es Mathe einfach in 90% aller Studiengänge gibt? Ich freu mich auch schon wahnsinnig auf Statistik



Statistik ist kein Mathe oder anders gesagt, ich der eig mal sehr gut in Mathe war, habe mit Müh und Not Statistik bestanden und für mich entschieden niemals irgendwas zu machen was in richtung Forschung oder Statistik geht


----------



## Alux (6. Februar 2013)

Gleich gibts Essen.: Spaghetti Bolognese mit frischen Parmesan vom Italiener 5/5


----------



## EspCap (7. Februar 2013)

Muss nicht mit dem Bus zur Uni fahren und bin dank Xylo & ACC wieder halbwegs lebendig. 
Und hab irgendwie sogar Lust auf 2 Stunden Physik.


----------



## Trollmops (7. Februar 2013)

morgen wochenende und freundin kommt 5/5

berufsschule kann richtig anstrengend sein.


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Filmkritik:
seeeehr guter Film, Doppeldaumen nach oben, tripple-A Empfehlung, 5 Sterne

In den ersten Minuten denkt man schmerzhaft "oh man, wie klischeehaft", doch die ersten beiden Texteinblendungen im Trailer sprechen die Wahrheit...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8xtC5v-v2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> freundin kommt 5/5


Irgendwie zweideutig ^^

Hab jetzt erstmal ein bisschen Zeit bis die nächsten Prüfungen sind 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Irgendwie zweideutig ^^



Wenn sie nicht kommt würd ich mir Gedanken machen.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Irgendwie zweideutig ^^



Sie bewegt sich auf einen Moment zu, der für beide hoffentlich einen Höhepunkt darstellt, wenn er erreicht worden ist. Ist doch ganz offensichtlich.   


@Topic: Gamedevelopment hat begonnen. 5/5


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Letzten Meilenstein im Büro erreicht: Notwendige Arbeit fertig gemacht und das Wichtigste an meinen Nachfolger übertragen.
Von nun an schuft ich keine Überstunden mehr und zähl die Tage bis zu meinen Ferien 
5/5


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Ich freu mich auf die beiden Freundinnen, die heute zu Besuch kommen 5/5.

WAH, bin weg, muss noch fertig putzen, die Prokrastination hat gestern wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

3 Tage Urlaub

4/5


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Nächsten Sonntag snowboarden: 5/5


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dabei, mir mein Leben zu versauen.. 
Eine bestimmte Frau, wird die Tage einen neuen Ring am Finger tragen..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, mir mein Leben zu versauen..
> Eine bestimmte Frau, wird die Tage einen neuen Ring am Finger tragen..



awwwwwwww shiieeeet. GG 

Dass ich wohl doch meinen Steam Account wieder bekomme... 10/5


----------



## Fritzche (12. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, mir mein Leben zu versauen..
> Eine bestimmte Frau, wird die Tage einen neuen Ring am Finger tragen..



Ein Ring sie zu finden, sie alle zu knechten ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu BInden 


Und ich hol mir am WE wohl Dead Space 3 

Und wehe jetzt kommt mir einer mit ist nur Schrott und bla


----------



## Alux (12. Februar 2013)

Gold im Mannschaftswettbewerb 5/5 

Außerdem Deutschland im Halbfinale mit 4:0 rausgeschmissen  5/5


----------



## zoizz (12. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, mir mein Leben zu versauen..
> Eine bestimmte Frau, wird die Tage einen neuen Ring am Finger tragen..



Vielleicht wäre es dann an der Zeit, seinen Forentitel anzupassen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es dann an der Zeit, seinen Forentitel anzupassen.



Hab ich mir auch Gedacht beim Blick auf sein Profil


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn so schlimm an Titten?<div>Sie hat auch welche.</div><div><img src="http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/s001.gif" alt="" class="bbc_emoticon"></div>


----------



## shadow24 (13. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, mir mein Leben zu versauen..
> Eine bestimmte Frau, wird die Tage einen neuen Ring am Finger tragen..




willkommen im siebten kreis der hölle...


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und ich hol mir am WE wohl Dead Space 3
> 
> Und wehe jetzt kommt mir einer mit ist nur Schrott und bla


4 Tage später:
"Was ist das denn für ein Scheiß, 1-zu-1-Konsolenportierung ohne HD-Texturen, InGame-Shop und massenhaft teure DLCs -.- Toll, nochmal 40 Euro mehr ausgeben, um das Spiel richtig spielen zu können oder was???"


----------



## Alux (13. Februar 2013)

Ab morgen den Rest der Semesterferien in Wien 5/5
Freitag Fritz Kalkbrenner Konzert 10/5


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe nächste Woche mit ner Freundin zu Volker Pispers 3/5


----------



## Davatar (13. Februar 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, mir mein Leben zu versauen..
> Eine bestimmte Frau, wird die Tage einen neuen Ring am Finger tragen..


Gz, was wird nun aus Deinen Auswanderungs-Plänen?


----------



## Manowar (13. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gz, was wird nun aus Deinen Auswanderungs-Plänen?



Noch darf man nicht beglückwünschen ^^
Dass noch eine Person in die USA kommt? *g*
April wurde diesmal angepeilt. Mal schauen ob die Bürokratie mitspielt


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

Sonntag snowboarden: 4/5
Nur noch 10 Arbeitstage bis Freiheit  : 5/5
Bin wahrscheinlich am 10. August inner Schweiz, wenn grad Streetparade ist: 3/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2013)

Steam Acc wieder da, nur alle Freunde gelöscht, scheiß Hacker <.< 2/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2013)

Wohnungssuche macht Spaß und ist spannend. Morgen erste Besichtigung, hach, ich freu mich


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wohnungssuche macht Spaß und ist spannend. Morgen erste Besichtigung, hach, ich freu mich



Genieße es, und bewahre den Blick fürs Wesentliche: Lass dich nicht von einer grausigen Gardine abschrecken (kann man rausschmeissen) oder von einem Himmelbett und frischem Kuchenduft ablenken ^^


----------



## InFate (16. Februar 2013)

dann geh mal auf wohnungssuche in heidelberg...mehr als überteuerte schrottbuden findste da nich als armer student, spaß hat das nicht gemacht :O


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wohnungssuche macht Spaß und ist spannend. Morgen erste Besichtigung, hach, ich freu mich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2013)

Mein amazon konto geschlossen 60/5


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2013)

Wieso das denn?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (16. Februar 2013)

ok hier der link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o1mVpdY8gjI 
Bin selbst zeitarbeiter aber bessere konditionen.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

dann darf man ja nirgends mehr was kaufen oder essen/trinken 

ich werd weiterhin bei amazon kaufen solang der preis stimmt


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

gegenlink: Bild.de
Wem man jetzt wieviel Glauben schenkt, sei jedem selber überlassen. Wer ums verrecken den günstigsten Preis will, nimmt eben auch die Ausbeutung von Arbeitskräften/Pferdefleisch/Tierexperimente/Umweltverschmutzung in Kauf.
Mein Problem ist: Die Alternativen sind sehr dünn gesät ...


Edit: Trotzdem find ich es gut, eine Reaktion zu zeigen, wie Hordler es tut. Ob richtig oder falsch, Flagge zeigen ist immer gut!


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

die löhne müssen halt steigen damit man sich die alternativen leisten kann

strom ist derzeit viel zu teuer - wer kann es sich da noch leisten biostrom tarife zu nehmen ?
bioessen ist meist doppelt bis dreifach so teuer wie die discounter variante und nicht bezahlbar

und warum soll ich für ein spiel/film/usw den vollpreis zahlen wenn ich es im angebot bekomme


----------



## iShock (18. Februar 2013)

morgen letzte Prüfung :O 3/5  -  (nur 3 von 5 weil Chemie und wir 3 Stunden schreiben x_x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2013)

In 2 Wochen Ferien 100000/5


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

Nette Werbegeschenke bekommen 4/5

Zigarettendose und Lesezeichen waren auch noch mit dabei, die sind aber gleich verschenkt worden ! (Ich rauche keine normalen Filterzigaretten, dementsprechend...^^)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen Ferien 100000/5


^ this


----------



## Alux (19. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> (Ich rauche keine normalen Filterzigaretten, dementsprechend...^^)



Sondern?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Gestern ein schönes dickes Fachbuch ausgeliehen bekommen 5/5. Da hab ich ne Weile was zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sondern?



Selber gedrehte denk ich mal.


----------



## ichigoleader (20. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die löhne müssen halt steigen damit man sich die alternativen leisten kann
> 
> strom ist derzeit viel zu teuer - wer kann es sich da noch leisten biostrom tarife zu nehmen ?
> bioessen ist meist doppelt bis dreifach so teuer wie die discounter variante und nicht bezahlbar
> ...



Der Strompreis ist in dem Jahr um bis zu 9 Cent pro kwh gestiegen und das sind bei weitem mehr als die angekündigten 12%.


----------



## Manowar (20. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sondern?



Siehste das übergroße Bild nicht?
Warte, ich zitiere es für dich. 


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nette Werbegeschenke bekommen 4/5
> 
> Zigarettendose und Lesezeichen waren auch noch mit dabei, die sind aber gleich verschenkt worden ! (Ich rauche keine normalen Filterzigaretten, dementsprechend...^^)


----------



## Alux (20. Februar 2013)

Ach ich Bob hab den Satz mit verschenken bisschen falsch gelesen


----------



## Manowar (20. Februar 2013)

Da wird mein Beiträg bearbeitet, aber dieses riesige Bild da oben, nicht wenigstens in einen Spoiler gepackt. 
Gz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2013)

Ne große Veränderung im laufe des folgenden halben Jahres, not sure about that but meh... 3/5


----------



## Trollmops (21. Februar 2013)

skyrim läuft wieder 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Februar 2013)

Wohnungssuche beendet  Anfang April gehts in die erste eigene Wohnung.


----------



## zoizz (25. Februar 2013)

kennt ihr die Android-App barcoo? is so eine Scan-App. wenn man einen Strichcode scannt, werden alle möglichen nützlichen und unnützen Informationen gezeigt - u.a. auch usercomments. Und es gibt auch eine Art Live-Ticker, wo man sieht, was andere gerade scannen. 
Ich komm da nicht von los, ich hab meine halbe Bude gescannt ^^
4/5


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

Jojo hab ich schon lange aufm Handy. 

Fand ich am Anfang ganz nett, habs aber so gut wie nie benutzt...man hat doch meistens mehr Apps aufm Handy als man in Wahrheit dann doch dauernd benutzt. Täglich nutz ich nur Whatsapp, Facebook, Golem, Spiegel.


----------



## tonygt (26. Februar 2013)

Promotion in LOL mal wieder verloren 1 Game nächste Promo ich glaub das LP System will mir sagen das ich net in meine Divi gehöre  auf ein neues 3/5
12 Punkte im Seminar obwohl ich nen Abgabetermin voll verbaselt hab wuhu 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Über die Roller Derby Community 1000/5. Ich hab vor nicht mal einer Stunde eine Facebookseite gegründet und ein paar Mannschaften angeschrieben, um Tips zur Teamgründung zu bekommen, weil die nächsten Mannschaften einfach zu weit weg sind (sind letztes Mal für zwei Stunden Training 4 Stunden Bus, Bahn und Mitfahrgelegenheit gefahren) - und die Seite wurde schon fast 30 mal geliket, ich hab mehrere Nachrichten bekommen und und und. Ach, toll das alles <3


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Dass ich heute meinen letzten Arbeitstag hab: 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2013)

SK Klausur geyolo'd, morgen 4 Stunden und dann 2 Wochen frei yuuuuuuuuuuuuus/5


----------



## iShock (28. Februar 2013)

hmmm einen Tag nachdem ich meinen Wohnheimantrag ausgefüllt hab hab ich schon ne antwort und ein Wohnheim 

leider nicht eins meiner Wunschwohnheime und die Miete ist auch ziemlich happig
dafür 2 Raum statt nur 1 Raum und nahe meiner alten Arbeit (die mich bestimmt auch wieder anstellen würden...)

bin hin und her gerissen :I  naja 4/5 erstmal bin optimistisch


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

2 raum studentenwohnung? respekt


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

5/5 über geile Boxen (sihe gmst oder Was gibts neues)


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 2 raum studentenwohnung? respekt



Allerdings ^^
Naja ich zieh im Herbst hoffentlich auch um, spare wieder geld und hab dazu nen balkon


----------



## Rifter (28. Februar 2013)

Ich freu mich auf den 5. März!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v9RFuFzwp8

Ich weiß nicht. Irgendwie bekam ich heute ein anflug von Nostagie und dachte an mein erstes Tomb Raider von vor 14 Jahren(!!!)...
Da fiel mir dann ein das es dieses neue Game von ihr geben soll (leider bin ich mim 3. Teil ausgestiegen)

Jedenfalls wurde ich durch den Tailer und die Tests mächtig gehypt, sodass ich mirs heute Vorbestellt hab .

Eins versteh ich nicht, in den Tests heißts Lara würde weniger Sexy ausschaun, wegen weniger Oberweite und so, aber die Frau hat nie besser ausgeschaut


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Neuer Awesomnauts Charakter!


----------



## iShock (1. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den 5. März!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dickes fettes /sign freu mich  auch schon tierisch drauf 



jap 2 Raumwohnung ist schon nich übel - nur ist die miete dann auch mal 60 - 80€ höher  egal ich freu mich erstmal kann ja nach nem monat dann wahrscheinlich direkt neben die uni ziehen was dann erstmal richtig geil ist ... vllt auch in ne wg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

FERIEN+ ein 6er Bier geschenkt bekommen, becuz uf ma skillz 100000/5
Freundin kommt nächste Woche wieder Sex/Sex


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beste. Tastatur. Ever.

5/5


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

warum bestellt man sich eine tastartur ohne beschriftung ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Nun, weil ich keine Beschriftung brauche. Aber der Hauptgrund ist die Qualität. Und die ist jeden Cent der 129 Euro wert ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Ein weiteres dummes Spielzeug


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Das ist kein Dummes Spielzeug. ^^ Man schreibt wirklich anders mit der. Ist eine Mechanische Tastatur.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

schreibst den schon mit der atm ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Ja, Wieso? Habe sie direkt angeschlossen.


----------



## Rifter (1. März 2013)

Versteh auch nicht ganz wie das Zusammenpasst: 129 €, gute Qualität aber keine Beschriftung aus der Tastatur   ?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Die mechanischen Tastaturen sind unglaublich gut. Und wenn man ansonsten auch schon so blind schreibt, warum dann ne Beschriftung ?


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Das funktioniert wohl nur wenn du die tastatur in und auswendig kennst.
Bei mir würde das verwirrung stiften. ^^

Aber klingt ganz nett, ausprobieren würde ichs wohl auch mal


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> gute Qualität aber keine Beschriftung aus der Tastatur  ?!



Ich habe sie extra ohne Beschriftung bestellt.
Und die Brown Switches von Cherry sind klasse.

Und mir der Tastatur kann ich schneller schreiben als sonst. Das ist echt Wahnsinn. Wirklich nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag wurde von *seanbuddha* bearbeitet: Heute, 15:14



hehe, eine Tastatur ohne Beschriftung also


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Die neuen Boxen haben nen Klang.....GÖTTLICH 5/5

Gestern Abend noch LotR Reutrn of the King angesehen und war einfach herrlich der Sound, wie im Kino


----------



## EspCap (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nun, weil ich keine Beschriftung brauche. Aber der Hauptgrund ist die Qualität. Und die ist jeden Cent der 129 Euro wert ^^



Und Leute nennen Apple überteuert


----------



## iShock (1. März 2013)

morgen Paintball ! :-) mal schaun wie es wird - einzig das frühe aufstehen kotzt mich ein wenig an  4/5 (und das an nem samstag)


----------



## zoizz (1. März 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo, und die Verantwortung liegt wohl bei mir, obwohl ich das Posting relativ eindeutig als "Spaß" deklariert habe. Die Reaktion Zams lag nicht in meiner Absicht, aber ihr dürft mir gerne die Schuld geben. PM ist bereits raus...



Fehler erkennen. +1
Verantwortung übernehmen. +1
Änderungsversuch unternnehmen. +1

Well done, i like.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. März 2013)

Den Support von DevExpress.

Gestern 2 Lizenzen dort gekauft und wollte sie mir und einem Kollegen zuweisen, nur leider hatten wir schon beide einen Account dort.

Live-Chat-Support angeschmissen (um 00:45 Uhr unserer Zeit) und mir wurde innerhalb von 5 Minuten mein Problem gelöst.

Ist manchmal schon praktisch, wenn der Support in Kalifornien sitzt 

(Chat-Support-Zeit: 8:30am - 5:00pm Pacific Time)


----------



## EspCap (2. März 2013)

Zellbio-O-Prüfung war eigentlich richtig einfach. 
Sämtliche Aminosäuren natürlich umsonst gelernt, aber egal


----------



## LarsW (4. März 2013)

Das kommende Wetter..nur schade das ich Überstunden schieben darf.
Aber Wetter ist Wetter! 5/5


----------



## tonygt (4. März 2013)

SONNE und gleich Biken Fuck Yeah  5/5


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

zwischenprüfung überstanden, über die erfolgsaussichten lässt sich streiten 4/5  

wetter 10/5


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2013)

Relativ überraschenderweise Physik I bestanden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

Gründliche Mods hier im Forum 10/10.

Diese Jugend mit ihren Rap Texten und dieser unflätigen Sprache... EINSPRERRN SOLLE MAN SIE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Hier freuen sich einfach zu wenig Leute auf/über etwas 

Dann halt Doppelpost:
Freue mich darauf, dass meine Freundin morgen früh nach 3 Wochen aus Australien wieder kommt. 3 Wochen bei 30+ Grad und jetzt wieder schöne 0-5 Grad  100000/5


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

keine freude das hardware da ist ? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

WENN SIE DA WÄRE D: Spätestens Freitag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Sorry, noch mal Doppelpost:

1. MEINE FREUNDIN IST ENDLICH WIEDER DA ASDJISAASF
2. MEINE PC TEILE KOMMEN HEUTE WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2013)

OH GAWD dein liebesglück macht mich fertich 


Warum scheint heute net die sonne


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> OH GAWD dein liebesglück macht mich fertich



Ich bin ja auch verliebt, frisch verlobt, etc.. aber bei ihm ist das irgendwie echt eklig oder?


----------



## Konov (7. März 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch verliebt, frisch verlobt, etc.. aber bei ihm ist das irgendwie echt eklig oder?



Du trittst es halt net so breit hier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Sie war 3 Wochen auf einem anderen Kontinent, da darf ich mich doch mal ordentlich freuen, wenn sie wieder da ist, oder nicht ? 

Jesus..


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie war 3 Wochen auf einem anderen Kontinent, da darf ich mich doch mal ordentlich freuen, wenn sie wieder da ist, oder nicht ?
> 
> Jesus..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

genau olli 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2013)

SCHALKE 04 - DERBYSIEGER DERBYSIEGER/5 &#9829;


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. März 2013)

Gestern und heute bin ich sehr gut vorwärts gekommen mit meiner Hausarbeit, acht Seiten sind schon beisammen, und es fehlen nur noch 2-3 Kapitel. 

Und dann, wenn das fertig ist, hab ich drei Wochen frei    Freiheit, Party, Alkohol, ihr habt mich dann wieder! 	~/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. März 2013)

Mein Power Auras geht wieder nachdem es gestern im Raid nach BigWigs update krepiert war. Puh.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. März 2013)

Meine Spinne! 
Nachdem sie fast neun Wochen eingegraben war, ist sie endlich wieder draußen, hat schon zwei Grillen verdrückt und wandert fröhlich im Terrarium rum.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Meine Spinne!
> Nachdem sie fast neun Wochen eingegraben war, ist sie endlich wieder draußen, hat schon zwei Grillen verdrückt und wandert fröhlich im Terrarium rum.



Ich sehe vor meinem inneren Auge Personen, die, nachdem sie diese Nachricht gelesen haben, mit zittrigen Händen den browser schließen und "AH SPINNE!" schreiend im Kreis laufen


----------



## bkeleanor (13. März 2013)

Red Tour start heute!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. März 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich sehe vor meinem inneren Auge Personen, die, nachdem sie diese Nachricht gelesen haben, mit zittrigen Händen den browser schließen und "AH SPINNE!" schreiend im Kreis laufen



Genau deswegen hab ich kein Bild dazu gepostet. ^^


----------



## LarsW (13. März 2013)

Sieht bisher wohl ganz gut aus für´n Shooting mit Jan Delay.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Sieht bisher wohl ganz gut aus für´n Shooting mit Jan Delay.



Der Typ ist doch absolut schrecklich. Oo


zum Thema: Neue Schuhe! Nun muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden... 5/5


----------



## Dominau (14. März 2013)

Werde seit Oktober operriert. Gestern die letze OP hinter mich gebracht, 3 Wochen auskurieren und dann gehts endlich zur Musterung. 
5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hab ich kein Bild dazu gepostet. ^^



Und dafür bin ich dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## LarsW (15. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Der Typ ist doch absolut schrecklich. Oo



Grundlegend ist ja Geschmack immer so eine Sache.Mir gefielen allerdings auch mehr die Beginner Sachen.Haben mich zumindest mehr geprägt als Jan Delay auf´m Solotrip.
Und letztendlich: es ist Jan Delay.Bekanntes Gesicht.Und ich bin eine fotografische Prostituierte. 


BTT:
WOCHENENDE! 4/5
Tattootermin Ende März endless/5


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctBon_6v6bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



5/5

das bessere gta


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> 5/5
> 
> das bessere gta



YES 100000000000/10


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

morgen wahrscheinlich die alten alufelgen verkaufen 4/5


----------



## Hafa (15. März 2013)

Ich freue mich darüber, das ich 3 90'iger Chars gelöscht habe und endlich meinen WoW Frieden gefunden habe. Die nächsten 4 kommen auch noch dran.
Für jemanden der über 6 Jahre dabei war, nicht gerade einfach &#128521;


----------



## HitotsuSatori (15. März 2013)

Hafa schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darüber, das ich 3 90'iger Chars gelöscht habe und endlich meinen WoW Frieden gefunden habe. Die nächsten 4 kommen auch noch dran.
> Für jemanden der über 6 Jahre dabei war, nicht gerade einfach &#128521;



Joa, dann... Viel Spaß bei der Wiederherstellung in nem halben Jahr. ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. März 2013)

Hafa schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darüber, das ich 3 90'iger Chars gelöscht habe und endlich meinen WoW Frieden gefunden habe. Die nächsten 4 kommen auch noch dran.
> Für jemanden der über 6 Jahre dabei war, nicht gerade einfach &#128521;



Hab gehört Accounts bringen Geld auf Ebay wenn man sie verkauft.


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Schritt, war sicher nicht leicht.
Aber wenn du deine Chars schon extra löschst, hast du im Unterbewusstsein jetzt schon die Befürchtung, dass du bald/irgendwann zurückkommen möchtest - daher der brutal-radikale Schnitt. 
Lass deine restlichen Chars doch weiterbestehen, und verpflichte dich nicht zu einem entgültigen Cut, sondern erlaube dir, ganz eventuell irgendwann vielleicht doch nochmal reinzuschauen - du bist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig oder irgendjemanden verpflichtet.
Be water my friend.

Edit: Wie die Geier stürzen sie sich hier alle auf einen öffentlichen WoW-Selbstmörder .... 
oh ich irgendwie ... ja auch ....


----------



## Hafa (15. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Schritt, war sicher nicht leicht.
> Aber wenn du deine Chars schon extra löschst, hast du im Unterbewusstsein jetzt schon die Befürchtung, dass du bald/irgendwann zurückkommen möchtest - daher der brutal-radikale Schnitt.
> Lass deine restlichen Chars doch weiterbestehen, und verpflichte dich nicht zu einem entgültigen Cut, sondern erlaube dir, ganz eventuell irgendwann vielleicht doch nochmal reinzuschauen - du bist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig oder irgendjemanden verpflichtet.
> Be water my friend.
> ...




Ich weiss &#128521; 

Wiederherstellen gibt es nicht, dann hätte ich den Schritt nicht gemacht.  Ich spiele auch noch bis Juni 2013 weiter und dann ist endgültig Feierabend.  
Ein zurück habe ich bereits schon ausgeschlossen, da ich viel zu viel Zeit investiert habe und meine Familie ist mir wichtiger &#128521;
Wenn blizz das weitergeben legal machen würde, verschenke ich gerne die letzten 4. Da ja teilen und weitergeben ect. nicht legal ist, werden die somit auch gelöscht oder blizz kann sie löschen, falls sie Angst haben, dass ich das Video veröffentliche. 

PS. Ich fühle mich seit länger Zeit mal wieder richtig gut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_esR0DxwjHU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tonygt (15. März 2013)

Hafa schrieb:


> Ich weiss &#128521;
> 
> Wiederherstellen gibt es nicht, dann hätte ich den Schritt nicht gemacht. Ich spiele auch noch bis Juni 2013 weiter und dann ist endgültig Feierabend.
> Ein zurück habe ich bereits schon ausgeschlossen, da ich viel zu viel Zeit investiert habe und meine Familie ist mir wichtiger &#128521;
> ...



Gott bewahre ich brauch keine WoW Chars net mal geschenkt, weiß gar net ob meine Chars noch bestehen nachdem ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren aufgehört habe.


----------



## Legendary (15. März 2013)

Hafa schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darüber, das ich 3 90'iger Chars gelöscht habe und endlich meinen WoW Frieden gefunden habe. Die nächsten 4 kommen auch noch dran.
> Für jemanden der über 6 Jahre dabei war, nicht gerade einfach &#128521;



Gott bist du (tschuldigung) doof.


Ich hab für meine Acc mit 5 85ern vor 1,5 Jahren rund 200 Euro bekommen...aber wer zuviel Geld hat, der kann auch einfach Chars löschen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hab gehört Accounts bringen Geld auf Ebay wenn man sie verkauft.



Tun sie, habe mehr als 500€ auf dem Weg gemacht.


----------



## tonygt (15. März 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Tun sie, habe mehr als 500€ auf dem Weg gemacht.



Ich wollte es jetzt net so klar schreiben, weil so ne Aussage eventuell gegen die Netiquette verstoßen könnte, denn es ist eine Anleitung zu illegalen Handelungen.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Tun sie, habe mehr als 500€ auf dem Weg gemacht.



oh may gawd, ist das nicht illegal?


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> oh may gawd, ist das nicht illegal?



oh noez


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

oh noooooooh





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (16. März 2013)

Dass wir heute Abend tatsächlich schon sechs Mädels beim ersten Treffen waren 10/5. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir ohne Flyer, sondern nur per Facebook und Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda tatsächlich einige begeistern können für den tollen Sport - Projekt Roller Derby Mainz geht in die nächste Runde!


----------



## Saji (16. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> oh may gawd, ist das nicht illegal?



Illegal nicht, aber Blizzard siehts nicht gern wenn man ihr Eigentum eigenmächtig weiterverkauft. Aber wie immer... wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

---

Am Sonntag hat meine Tante Burzeltag und läd zum Asiaten ein! Aw Yiss! 5/5


----------



## orkman (16. März 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hat meine Tante Burzeltag und läd zum Asiaten ein! Aw Yiss! 5/5



lol ... heute am samstag hat meine oma geburtstag und dafuer gehts am sonntag auch zum asiaten xD


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2013)

6 Monate mit meiner Freundin zusammen 5/5


----------



## Xidish (17. März 2013)

Zum WoW Accountverkauf ...

Laut offizieller Aussage Blizzards ist dies nicht gestattet und 
nach Beschluß des BGHs die AGB/Eula Blizzards auch "abgesegnet".


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. März 2013)

Interessiert doch niemanden oder? Man kann es trotzdem machen und wird nicht aufgehalten, außer vielleicht du retuschierst deinen Charnamen und Server nicht weg auf den Bildern und postest es dann im WoW Forum.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2013)

WIESO kann man nur noch 10 Stunden Musik in Spotify im Monat hören ?! 100000000000000000000000/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. März 2013)

Was ist mit Grooveshark?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2013)

Nah außerdem falscher Thread. Gibt es Grooveshark eig noch ?!


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nah außerdem falscher Thread. Gibt es Grooveshark eig noch ?!



Wieso falscher Thread und wieso sollte es GS nicht mehr geben?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2013)

geh mal auf die HP. Und falscher Thread, weil ich mich nicht darüber freue, das Spotify jetzt son Shit veranstaltet.


----------



## tonygt (18. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> geh mal auf die HP. Und falscher Thread, weil ich mich nicht darüber freue, das Spotify jetzt son Shit veranstaltet.



Jo lies was da steht, ist in Deutschland gesperrt, dank Gema aber es gibt ja sowas wir Proxys


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2013)

Als ob ich mir den extra installiere.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. März 2013)

Ja, eine Arbeit von 10 Sekunden ist schon heftig für unbegrenzt kostenlose Musik


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Meine schematherapeutische Fallkonzeption ist fertig 5/5. Weswegen ich mich darüber so freue? Nun ja. Es hat lange genug gedauert, da wir immer wieder davon weg mussten, weil es mir zu schlecht ging, um daran zu arbeiten. Außerdem gehe ich ja vermutlich nächste Woche nochmal für ca. 4 Wochen in die Klinik zur Auffrischung und danach kann ich dann exakt da anknüpfen, wo ich aufhöre, nämlich bei der wirklichen schematherapeutischen Arbeit. Deswegen freut mich das so


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Es ist Mittwoch und somit quasi mein Freitag. (Donnerstag/Freitag Berufsschule).
Und über eine,kleine Entschuldigung.Es gibt halt doch noch Menschen,die menschlich sind.


----------



## Ogil (20. März 2013)

Fuer mich ist heute quasi auch Freitag, weil ich noch etwas Resturlaub vorm Monatsende aufbrauche und diese und naechste Woche somit fuer mich 3-Tage-Wochen sind


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. März 2013)

Heute Abend wird endlich wieder gefeiert, nen Kollege ist nun auch mit seinen Prüfungen durch.

Dann heißt es wieder Chillen, Grillen, Kasten killen 


...und als kleine Überraschung wirds "Mexikaner" geben ( Tequila, Tomatensaft, Tabasco, Pfeffer/Salz) 


Party/5


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2013)

nüchtern 5/5
Meine Mottowoche bist jetzt 100/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nüchtern 5/5
> Meine Mottowoche bist jetzt 100/5




nüchtern und Mottowoche ist ein Paradoxon!


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2013)

Ich freu mich das ich es heute geschafft habe einiger maßen nüchtern zu bleiben


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich freu mich das ich es heute geschafft habe einiger maßen nüchtern zu bleiben



Wenn du sowas "schaffen" musst... Eher traurig.


----------



## Konov (20. März 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Wenn du sowas "schaffen" musst... Eher traurig.



Dem schließe ich mich an... und...

harter arbeitstag geschafft... und bin froh zuhause zu sein 5/5


----------



## Trollmops (21. März 2013)

gerade eben mal bisschen naxx 10er solo probiert und ZING


mein objekt der begierde, töter der leblosen, gleich beim ersten mal ) 10/5


----------



## Konov (21. März 2013)

Morgen Wochenende 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. März 2013)

Gerade zwei von diesen superleckeren Macadamia-Cookies von Subway gegessen. Ja, darüber freu ich mich jetzt so richtig. 5/5


----------



## zoizz (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Teil 2 is coming 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Teil 2 is coming



It's so fluffy I'm gonna die!


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2013)

Extrem geilen Abend hinter mir, jetzt bin ich zwar tot aber passt schon 100/5


----------



## Xidish (22. März 2013)

Da Du um die Zeit postest ...
Was war's denn für ein Abend ... Kindergeburtstag?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. März 2013)

Mit Luftschlangen und Comicservierten. <3


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Da Du um die Zeit postest ...
> Was war's denn für ein Abend ... Kindergeburtstag?



War von 10 - 5 Uhr Morgens in der Disco, dann ab nach hause ne halbe Stunde geschlafen,geduscht und dann wieder zur Schule zu meinem "Chaostag" dann bin ich grad so um 12 nach hause gekommen und hab ein bisschen geschlafen joa und heute Abend gehts wieder auf'nen Geburtstag 

BTW : Super gutes Zeugnis gehabt 5/5


----------



## Edou (22. März 2013)

Morgen und Montag Bewerbungsgespräche OI OI OI 666/5

Ich bin so nervös. :S


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

Wird schon werden. Hauptsache, du machst nen guten Eindruck. Zum Ergebnis: Falls es nicht klappt, wer weiss wofür es gut ist. Keinen Stress, easypeasy kleiner Padawan.


----------



## Edou (23. März 2013)

Juhu! Es ist sehr gut gelaufen! Ich hab nun nächste Woche dort ein Praktikum und dannach sieht man weiter. <3 5/5


----------



## Konov (24. März 2013)

WTCC geht wieder los  5/5


----------



## Legendary (24. März 2013)

Gestern Fortbildung zur Elektrofachkraft bestanden, Ergebnis steht noch aus - schätze aber ziemlich gut. 

Jetzt hab ich nicht nur Ahnung von IT sondern darf auch offiziell an Elektroschaltungen rumpfuschen.


----------



## SkoII (30. März 2013)

Ab 1.4. bin ich bei der Bundeswehr. Ein neuer Lebensabschnitt! 5/5


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Ab 1.4. bin ich bei der Bundeswehr. Ein neuer Lebensabschnitt! 5/5



Viel Erfolg
und für den fall dass du dich hast verpflichten lassen, wünsche ich dir glück dass sie dir in Afghanistan nicht die beine wegräuchern


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. März 2013)

Zweiter Tag in meiner Wohnung und schon ist das Kabel Deutschland Paket mit dem Internet da 

Ist zwar noch etwas langsam, aber spätestens übermorgen soll es auf den vollen 16mbit sein 5/5


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Endlich kein Schnee mehr, die Sonne scheint und blauer Himmel!


----------



## LarsW (5. April 2013)

Heute meinen Termin für´s erste Tattoo. 4/5


----------



## mrsB25 (5. April 2013)

EIn gutes Buch am Wochenende lesen 5/5


----------



## Tom-Snow (5. April 2013)

Vorhin Karten für das Dortmund - Bayern Spiel am 04.05. bekommen 

5/5

Auch wenn die Meisterschaft schon entschieden ist..


----------



## Konov (5. April 2013)

Verliebt 5/5 (hoffentlich bald beiderseits ^^)

Mal wieder bissl Kohle aufm Konto 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (5. April 2013)

Meine Spinne hat sich endlich gehäutet und ist ein ganzes Stück gewachsen! 

*Achtung, hier befinden sich Bilder der Exuvie. Wer sich das nicht ansehen kann/will, klickt besser nicht drauf.*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. April 2013)

Sehr rücksichtsvoll, Danke dafür!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. April 2013)

Ich kann häkeln! 5/5


----------



## Alux (13. April 2013)

Logged out forever 5/5


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2013)

aber kommst eh wieder ^^


----------



## Alux (13. April 2013)

negativ, hab die Schnauze voll von


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Thai shop gefunden 5/5 Er hat alles was ich brauche um zu überleben 5/5


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Thai shop gefunden 5/5 Er hat alles was ich brauche um zu überleben 5/5


Singha und Lemon Grass Leaves?


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/5



Gief :O


----------



## Saji (18. April 2013)

Rechnerinneres saubergemacht und Lüfter entsaubt. Habs lange genug rausgeschoben. ^^ 5/5


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2013)

Schreib Morgen meine letzte Abitur Klausur,danach ? FREIHEIT


----------



## iShock (18. April 2013)

das glaubst du ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. April 2013)

Monster Hunter Online fürn PC  5/5


----------



## zoizz (19. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schreib Morgen meine letzte Abitur Klausur,danach ? FREIHEIT



Als ich "damals" so jung und dumm war, glaubte ich ähnlich....scheisse man wie geil war das leben damals. 


Neues Heim ist heute ans Stromnetz und Telekom angeschlossen worden. Braucht man noch was? ^^
könnte eigentlich einziehen


----------



## Alux (19. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schreib Morgen meine letzte Abitur Klausur,danach ? FREIHEIT



Habt ihr keine mündlichen Prüfungen danach?


----------



## Konov (19. April 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine mündlichen Prüfungen danach?



War bei uns nur optional, man konnte wenn man wollte aber niemand musste


----------



## Alux (19. April 2013)

Ok da ist wohl in Deutschland mehr anders, ich dachte zwischen Abitur und Matura sei nur der Name der Unterschied

Bei uns gilt:

4 schriftliche und 3 mündliche Prüfungen + Schwerpunkt
3 schriftliche und 4 mündliche Prüfungen + Schwerpunkt

Schwerpunkt ist:
1 fächerübergreifende Prüfung= jeweils die normale Prüfung in den 2 Fächern wo man fächerübergreifend antritt + eine über ein gemeinsames Thema (e.g. Mathematik+Physik mit Gauß als Thema) das von beiden Lehrern gemeinsam geprüft wird
1 vertiefende Prüfung, heißt man tritt in einem Fach an, von dem man auch das Wahlpflichtfach gewählt hatte und bekommt dann eine Zusatzfrage aus dem Wahlpflichtfach auch mit beiden Lehrern als Prüfer
1 ergänzende Prüfung, ähnlich wie fächerübergreifend jedoch nur ein Lehrer als Prüfer und wie der Name sagt ergänzend kann dies nur bei gewissen Fächern angewendet werden (e.g. Physik und ich mach mit Info ein Programm dazu um ka Würfe zu simulieren oder so)
1 Fachbereichsarbeit schreiben, dass heißt ich fertige über das Jahr eine FBA(=Lightversion einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit, ca 50 Seiten), die muss bis nach den Semesterferien abgegeben werden und bei der Mündlichen Prüfung ersetzt die Präsentation(PowerPoint) + Prüfungsgespräch über die Arbeit das Spezialgebiet in dem jeweiligen Fach und Besonderheit: Bei einer FBA fällt eine schriftliche Prüfung weg = 3 schriftliche und 3 mündliche Prüfungen= geringster Aufwand auch lerntechnisch


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

Das kommt hier in Deutschland auf das Bundesland an.

Bei mir in Sachsen war es so:

Schriftlich, die 2 Leistungskurse und dann noch Mathe, Deutsch oder Fremdsprache
Mündlich: Dass, was bei den schriftlichen ausblieb 

Ich hatte damals Mathe/Geschichte Leistungskurs. Daher wäre, wenn es bei mir soweit gekommen wäre, Deutsch oder Englisch die 3. Schriftliche gewesen und dann halt das andere die Mündliche.

Hab dann 2007 das Fach-Abi gemacht. Da waren Deutsch und Mathe schriftlich und Englisch mündlich.


----------



## Ogil (19. April 2013)

Ja - zu meiner Zeit in Thueringen war das aehnlich wie von kaptniglo beschrieben: 2 Leistungskurse schriftlich, 1 weitere schriftliche und 1 muendliche Pruefungen - wobei dann insgesamt die 3 Bereiche Naturwissenschaft, Sprache und Gesellschaftswissenschaft abgedeckt werden mussten. Das hiess bei mir dann Mathe/Physik schriftlich, Englisch schriftlich und Wirtschaft/Recht muendlich. Es war wohl auch moeglich eine weitere muendliche Pruefung zu machen wenn die noetig war um das Abi zu bestehen...


----------



## iShock (20. April 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Monster Hunter Online fürn PC  5/5



dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Caps-lock (21. April 2013)

Schon 2 Nächte Schlaf, nach dem mir ein völlig vereiterter wurzebehandelter Zahn gezogen wurde.
Dermaßen Schmerzen hatte ich noch nie und ich weiß jetzt wo "es ist schön wenn der Schmerz nachlässt" herkommt.
5/5


----------



## LarsW (22. April 2013)

nur noch diese woche arbeite,dann drei wochen "urlaub" (bzw. drei wochen 24/7 lernen für die prüfung..) 3/5


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2013)

Mein E-Piano wurde endlich geliefert und nach ner Nacht üben bin ich fast schon wieder in alter Form  Ist wie Fahrrad fahrn: 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

The Entertainer, Live, NOW!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. April 2013)

Das ich endlich Frei bin,Neuer Job, ade scheiss zeitarbeit. unbeschreiblich/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2013)

Ne Woche noch, dann 1 1/2 Wochen frei 10/5


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2013)

4:0 gegen Barca - Epic win 5/5
Bayern rules Europe 5/5
die dummen Gesichter der Bayern-Hasser, die immo aus ihren Steinen wieder hervorkriechen - unbezahlbar


----------



## bkeleanor (25. April 2013)

Ein Lego welches ich vor ca. 2 Jahren für 225 gekauft habe, jetzt für 299 verkauft.
Lego als Wertanlage 5/5.


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2013)

Chemie O-Prüfung bestanden und notentechnisch bei den besten 25% - &#8734;/5
(Damit sind beide O-Prüfungen dann endlich durch)


----------



## iShock (25. April 2013)

so erstes physikpraktikum hinter mir - 4h für ne 2.0 -  1.0 aufs protokoll (yeaaaah) und 3.0 aufs Testat (määäääh) naja egal 5/5

wenn ich den 2.0 schnitt halte kann ich mir die 3 stunden physikprüfung sparen *hoff*


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2013)

Morgen hab ich ne kostenlose Chinesisch-Schnupperstunde   5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (29. April 2013)

Morgen gibt es einen neuen GTA five trailer. der wohl über 4min lang sein soll.
5/5


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2013)

SPA endlich verstanden! 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

Man geht rein und wird von Frauen betüddelt. Ist doch ar nicht so kompliziert. ^^

Abgesehen von einem "Bug" habe ich das Deployment überlebt. 1/5
Das Voting so gering, weil der Bug eigentlich ein Workaround ist, weil mein Vorgänger so ein inkompetentes Elend! Naja, Donnerstag Morgen mal lieber ins Büro kommen, wenn die Rechnungen erstellt werden...


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2013)

Ahso, ne nicht Spa im Stil von Wellness, sondern Single Page Applications


----------



## Konov (30. April 2013)

Heut morgen um 8 uhr ausm bett geklingelt worden: ALTER WO BIST DU, WOLLTEST DU NICHT ARBEITEN HEUTE?

AHAHAHA mega fail, ich also in 15 minuten ausm bett und fertig zur Maloche... mega kacke

trotzdem geil gewesen und heißes Frikadellenbrötchen umsonst bekommen ^^

3/5 für nen chaotischen tag, der eigentlich ganz gut war


----------



## iShock (30. April 2013)

frei frei frei und heut abend chickenwings futtern yay  4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2013)

FERIEN 100/100


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. April 2013)

Jop. Hab mir auch die 2 Brückentage genommen. =D


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2013)

Internet mit dem ich sogar mal wieder Musik auf Youtube hören kann  5/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgSn0SbQJQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. April 2013)

Ich kann ein Entrelac stricken ohne zu wenden!  5/5

Für alle, die nicht wissen, was das ist: Entrelac.


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2013)

Gegen Abend mit an Kumpel gemütlich was trinken gehen und dann Iron Man 3  5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2013)

Der gestrige Abend 5/5, auch wenn ich kaum geschlafen habe.


----------



## Yiraja (1. Mai 2013)

endlich internet von unity media 150k , kann wieder vernünftig surfen/zocken  5/5
und eltern sind aus cuba zurück und haben ordentlich zigarren mit gebracht


----------



## FoKzT (2. Mai 2013)

Das bald sommerferien sind 8000000/5 xD (hier in NRW starten die Sommerferien am 19.07.2013)


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

am wochenende Sonne und an die 20 grad, hoffentlich 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2013)

Nach den neuen trailern noch jede menge neue bilder 5/5
uh das wird super im september.


----------



## Fakebook (3. Mai 2013)

Mein PC-Orakel hat funktioniert 5/5
Nachbar ist zufrieden 5/5

Mein Nachbar hat mich grad abgefangen und war total glücklich, dass sein Inet wieder läuft.
Er hatte vor nen paar Tagen gefragt, ob mein Inet ginge, bei ihm liefe es seit Tagen nicht mehr. Da es derselbe Provider war, dachte ich, fangen wir mit was einfachem an.

Ich sagte ihm, er solle ALLE Stecker vom Router abziehen, Bier aufmachen, Bier trinken, Stecker wieder rein, PC an. Der schaute mich an, als ob ich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank habe (kann er ja Recht mit haben).
Grad sagte er, dass das Inet hinterher wieder lief, als wäre nie was gewesen. Wie ich ihn kenne, hat er sicherheitshalber zwischen Stecker raus und rein nen ganzes Sixpack getrunken.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

ob er das nächstemal das auch ohne bier schafft


----------



## Dominau (5. Mai 2013)

Das Wochenende war toll. Samstag/Sonntag mit meiner Freundin auf der Hanamy verbracht bei tollem Wetter in Ludwigshafen. 
5/5


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2013)

Grad festgestellt, dass ich meine Ferien noch garnicht fertig geplant hab ^^


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

Geiles Wetter 5/5


----------



## orkman (6. Mai 2013)

heut mittag mein brötchen was 4,50 oder so kostet mit nem 50er bezahlt und hab 65,50 zurückbekommen ... und als ich mir dann am automaten ne cola genommen hab die 1,40 kostet und ich 2 euro eingeworfen hab ... hab ich 1,10 zurückbekommen ... wieso kann nicht jeder tag so gut sein ?


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> heut mittag mein brötchen was 4,50 oder so kostet mit nem 50er bezahlt und hab 65,50 zurückbekommen ... und als ich mir dann am automaten ne cola genommen hab die 1,40 kostet und ich 2 euro eingeworfen hab ... hab ich 1,10 zurückbekommen ... wieso kann nicht jeder tag so gut sein ?



Du solltest gesünder leben


----------



## orkman (6. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Du solltest gesünder leben



wenn du ein brötchen und ne cola schon als mittagessen schlimm findest sag ich dir lieber nicht dass fritiertes huhn drauf war ... wien chicken burger bei mc do
und dass ich den ganzen tag nur redbull trinke 

ich wuerd ja lieber dinge essen wie nordsee etc ... aber bei uns gibs das nicht ...


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn du ein brötchen und ne cola schon als mittagessen schlimm findest sag ich dir lieber nicht dass fritiertes huhn drauf war ... wien chicken burger bei mc do
> und dass ich den ganzen tag nur redbull trinke
> 
> ich wuerd ja lieber dinge essen wie nordsee etc ... aber bei uns gibs das nicht ...



War mehr Spass! Brötchen geht in ordnung, je nachdem was drauf ist ^^

Nur cola is net so prall aber das is ja kein Geheimnis


----------



## Olliruh (7. Mai 2013)

Thailand ist gebucht 100/5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tlihFItzYEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2013)

oli am besten schau dir hangover 2 nochmal als warnung an ^^


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2013)

Das ich grad gesehn hab das es ICO & Shadow of the Colossus als Collecto's Edition für die PS3 gibt 5/5

So hab ich direkt nach Ni no Kuni zwei neue Spiele die ich durch spielen kann. Passt perfekt


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> und dass ich den ganzen tag nur redbull trinke



Und sich dann wundern wenn man wirklich mit 40 einen Herzinfarkt bekommt.   


BTT: AUS IS!!!


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2013)

Morgen gibt's fette Party! Lounge reserviert für 15 Leute, ausserdem seh ich endlich mal wieder zwei Tussis, die ich seit Jahren nimmer gesehn hab uuuund die sind auch beide wieder single 	5/5


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

gnahahahaha nachdem es 10 gegen 4 stand, und das gegnerteam uns binnen einer minute an der flagge umzingelt hat, hab ich es mit meinem Schweren panzer geschafft jeden einzelnen nacheinander abzuschießen
episch geiles match, 4 Medaillen ^^



> Sieg!
> Gefecht: Himmelsdorf Freitag, 10. Mai 2013 11:35:18
> Fahrzeug: KV-1
> Erfahrung: 2.628 (Der erste Sieg des Tages zählt 2-fach)
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ähm grad 5 /5


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2013)

Ich krieg n Fahrrad geschenkt 10/5. Is zwar recht alt und nix Großartiges, aber straßentauglich und mehr brauch ich auch gar nicht. So ne, wie drückt Konov das immer aus.. Stadtschlampe halt


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich krieg n Fahrrad geschenkt 10/5. Is zwar recht alt und nix Großartiges, aber straßentauglich und mehr brauch ich auch gar nicht. So ne, wie drückt Konov das immer aus.. Stadtschlampe halt



Fahrräder an die Macht


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2013)

Ich muss meine Reifen beim Fahrrad mal wieder mit Luft versorgen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Mai 2013)

Gutes Abi sicher, Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben und Gummeln bis September 5/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gutes Abi sicher, Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben und Gummeln bis September 5/5



Glückwunsch, was machste denn für ne Ausbildung?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Mai 2013)

Steuerfachangestellter


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Steuerfachangestellter



um gottes willen, naja trotzdem viel spass


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2013)

Da haben wir wenigstens einen im Forum, den wir zu Steuerfragen löchern können, auch wenn es noch 3 Jahre dauert


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Steuerfachangestellter



du armer ^^ du darfst also die steuer cds dann durchsuchen ^^


----------



## Saji (11. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du armer ^^ du darfst also die steuer cds dann durchsuchen ^^



Steuerfachangestellter, nicht Steuerfahnder. ^^


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> gnahahahaha nachdem es 10 gegen 4 stand, und das gegnerteam uns binnen einer minute an der flagge umzingelt hat, hab ich es mit meinem Schweren panzer geschafft jeden einzelnen nacheinander abzuschießen
> episch geiles match, 4 Medaillen ^^
> 
> ähm grad 5 /5


Hut ab, der Leistung gebührt Respekt, Kanonenbruder ^^





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Gutes Abi sicher, Ausbildungsvertrag unterschrieben und Gummeln bis September 5/5



Das ist die allerbeste Zeit in deinem Leben: Schule fertig und allen Anforderungen genüge getan (gut ist gut) und sogar die Zukunft mit ner Ausbildungstelle geregelt - sit back and enjoy life!


Ich freu mich gerade über einen slebstgemixten Pina Colada 4/5


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Hut ab, der Leistung gebührt Respekt, Kanonenbruder ^^



Danke!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Mai 2013)

Grad mit nem Kumpel Tshirts gebatikt. Sind echt gut geworden 10/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das ist die allerbeste Zeit in deinem Leben: Schule fertig und allen Anforderungen genüge getan (gut ist gut) und sogar die Zukunft mit ner Ausbildungstelle geregelt - sit back and enjoy life!



Ich fühl mich auch wirklich gut 
Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch was anständiges zum Zocken :/
Bei so viel Freizeit möchte ich auch meinem liebsten Hobby frönen


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

wow, battlefield, wot, und und und


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Bei so viel Freizeit möchte ich auch meinem liebsten Hobby frönen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Mai 2013)

Nach 4 Jahren Beziehung hab ich mir exzessive Masturbation weitestgehend abgewöhnt...


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

Studium in den Sack gehauen

Studiengebühren wieder bekommen

Auswahlverfahren eingeladen

Auswahlverfahren unter 70 von 400 Leuten bestanden

Ausbildungsplatz zugesichert

Das Leben kann manchmal geil sein


5/5


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

*BILD.de: Prof. Sommer, kann man tatsächlich sterben, wenn man sich zu oft selbst befriedigt?*

Prof. Sommer: Nein, allein durch Masturbieren kommt niemand zu Tode. In einem extremen Fall – wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass ein Junge wirklich 42 Mal zu Gange war – kann es sich aber um eine starke kardiovaskuläre Belastung handeln. Heißt: Das ungezügelte Masturbieren geht aufs Herz und das wäre möglicherweise zu viel für den Jungen.

*Wie bei einem Sportler, der plötzlich beim Joggen oder Fußballspielen tot umfällt?*

Prof. Sommer: Ja, genau. Letztlich ist jeder Orgasmus eine „Belastung“ für Herz und Kreislauf. Normalerweise kein Problem, das ist in etwa so, als würden Sie kurz zum Bus sprinten. Wenn aber z.B. ein Herzfehler vorliegt, könnte die Belastung zu hoch sein.“




http://www.bild.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/onanieren/masturbieren-selbstbefriedigung-tod-gefaehrlich-19835988.bild.html


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Leben kann manchmal geil sein
> 5/5



Dann geb ich den Glückwunsch direkt mal zurück 
Als was bist du denn zukünftig unterwegs?


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dann geb ich den Glückwunsch direkt mal zurück
> Als was bist du denn zukünftig unterwegs?



Das verrate ich nicht, damit sich alle hier den Kopf darüber zerbrechen


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2013)

fahrradkurier bei hermes


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fahrradkurier bei hermes




OH GAWD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2013)

Worüber freut ihr euch SO RICHTIG?

Nichts. -.-


----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2013)

Gestern nen Flug nach Milano fürs Wochenende gebucht: 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2013)

Grade nen Anruf von den Maltesern bekommen, er hat sich erstmal entschuldigt, weil er zwei Wochen krank war, aber nächsten Dienstag hab ich ein Gespräch wg Erste-Hilfe-Ausbilderin und so ^_^


----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Grade nen Anruf von den Maltesern bekommen, er hat sich erstmal entschuldigt, weil er zwei Wochen krank war, aber nächsten Dienstag hab ich ein Gespräch wg Erste-Hilfe-Ausbilderin und so ^_^


Mit "Maltesern" meinst Du die Leute die auf Malta leben oder die Leute die Maltesers (zum essen) herstellen?


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mit "Maltesern" meinst Du die Leute die auf Malta leben oder die Leute die Maltesers (zum essen) herstellen?



http://www.malteser.de/


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> http://www.malteser.de/



Es könnten auch diese fiesen kleinen, kläffenden, weißen Hunde sein. xD


worüber ich mich freue: Die fiesen Acrylnägel sind endlich wieder ab! 1000/5


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2013)

Ich meine die Malteser vom MHD (Malteser Hilfsdienst)...  Ich dachte, der Name der Hilfsorganisation wäre geläufig, vor allem, wenn ich im Zusammenhang mit EH-Ausbildung schreibe.


----------



## zoizz (16. Mai 2013)

Mit einem guten Schluck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den Tag anfangen 3/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich meine die Malteser vom MHD (Malteser Hilfsdienst)...  Ich dachte, der Name der Hilfsorganisation wäre geläufig, vor allem, wenn ich im Zusammenhang mit EH-Ausbildung schreibe.



Das sollte ein kleiner Scherz sein. Offensichtlich ist heute Tag der Menschen, die nicht verstehen, was ich sage. -.-


----------



## Legendary (16. Mai 2013)

Meine "besondere" Xbox ist heute ENDLICH bei mir eingetroffen, zum Glück auch unversehrt. 

Und ich hab morgen frei und Montag ist Feiertag, 4 Tage Ruhe und ZOCKEN!!!! 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das sollte ein kleiner Scherz sein. Offensichtlich ist heute Tag der Menschen, die nicht verstehen, was ich sage. -.-



Dich hab ich damit weniger gemeint ^^


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2013)

Wieso erinnert mich diese Malteser Geschichte gerade so hart an das hier: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=141161601&page=1

:'D das heitert einen echt immer wieder auf!

@Topic: Ich hab neue, gelbe 3000 Kevlin H4 Birnen *-*


----------



## Davatar (22. Mai 2013)

Werd meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr in Prag feiern: 5/5


----------



## LarsW (22. Mai 2013)

Das die Tage zum Ende der scheiß Ausbildung mittlerweile zählbar sind.
Ergo: ich freue mich auf die Zukunft! high as fuck/5


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

Davatar lädt mich zu seinem Geburtstag ein.


----------



## Davatar (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du mich in Prag triffst, geb ich Dir was aus


----------



## Manowar (23. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern nen Flug nach Milano fürs Wochenende gebucht: 5/5



Bei Alyssa Milano würde ich auch nicht nein sagen 


Davatar schrieb:


> Werd meinen Geburtstag dieses Jahr in Prag feiern: 5/5



Hört sich gut an.
Lass es krachen


----------



## LarsW (24. Mai 2013)

Das wir wohl heute bereits um 12:30 Feierabend machen.   
FRÜHER FREITAG! 5/5


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Mai 2013)

Meine liebe Spinne häutet sich wieder und ich bin live dabei!  100/5


----------



## Ol@f (28. Mai 2013)

Morgen keine Uni und dafür Paintball zoggn 4/5


----------



## iShock (28. Mai 2013)

Kann in mein Wunschwohnheim ziehen und wohne dann direkt an der Uni 5/5


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Wuhuuu heut die Ergebnisse von der schriftlichen Matura bekommen, hab einen Notenschnitt von 2,2    5/5


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2013)

Nächste Woche gehts schon los mit dem ersten Festival 
5/5


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Wohin gehts denn?


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wohin gehts denn?



Rock im Park


----------



## tonygt (30. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich geschaft 100/5 
Support carries von Gold V auf Diamond


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2013)

Ahhh yiss! Hab meine PS3 endlich verkauft. ^-^ 170 Euro/5


----------



## Davatar (30. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ahhh yiss! Hab meine PS3 endlich verkauft. ^-^ 170 Euro/5


Wars ne abwärktskompatible PS3? Falls ja, hast Du nen schlechten Deal gemacht, ansonsten nen okigen.


----------



## Saji (30. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wars ne abwärktskompatible PS3? Falls ja, hast Du nen schlechten Deal gemacht, ansonsten nen okigen.



Leider nein, sonst wäre sie nicht so billig ausm Haus gekommen.


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2013)

Das weibliche Teammitglied hat grad nen Checkin durchgeführt mit dem Kommentar "Kosmetik" ^^ 1/5


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2013)

bike-components.de Service! 5/5

nachdem die erste überweisung in die hose gegangen ist und ich den versand per mail benachrichtigt hatte, wurde ich freundlichst auf die 1-wöche überweisungsfrist hingewiesen
nachdem nun meine bank schon wieder einen zahlendrehe im verwendungszweck hatte (dank durchschlag sieht man dass es nicht an mir sondern an der Dummheit der Bankangestellten lag), wurde binnen eines tages der versand trotzdem vorbereitet und mit falschem verwendungszweck mir zugeordnet und zu guter letzt ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht.

Das nenne ich service


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2013)

T-1 Stunde, dann kann ich tatsächlich von nem Bilderbuch-Deployment sprechen und ins Wochenende gehn: 5/5


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2013)

Gestern war einfach nur geil! Woodkid live in Wien angeguckt und war ein Hammer Konzert. Außerdem hat er angekündigt vermutlich noch heuer nochmal nach Wien zu kommen aber dann mit dem gesamten Orchestra.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich durft mit ihm einklatschen


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2013)

sms vom Fielman bekommen, Sonnebrille kann abgeholt werden. Und dabei sollte sie erster am 10. fertig sein 
5/5


----------



## mewexi (4. Juni 2013)

morgen frei haben 4/5
somit morgen auspennen und entspannen 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2013)

Lf 25 kats einsatz in Magdeburg zum Hochwasserschutz <3 5/5


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2013)

- Heute wurde unternehmensweit die von meinem Team entwickelte Software präsentiert. Trotz schlechtesten Ausgangsbedingungen, Budget-Reduktion um 50% und Zeitbudget-Reduktion um 30% konnten wir termingerecht liefern und das Budget einhalten. Ausserdem folgen zwei weitere Projekte vom Kunden, woran auch niemand richtig geglaubt hatte. Heute ist definitiv der Zeitpunkt da, an dem ich mit Stolz behaupten kann, dass ich gute Arbeit mache 	5/5
- Morgen gehts nach Prag bis Sonntag und die Hochwassergefahr wurde abgesagt 	5/5
- Erkältung ist grösstenteils durch, so dass ich morgen wohl wieder komplett gesund fliegen kann: 3/5



Manowar schrieb:


> Bei Alyssa Milano würde ich auch nicht nein sagen
> 
> 
> Hört sich gut an.
> Lass es krachen


Hrhr, jaaaa, Alyssa Milano fänd ich auch gut  thx, werd ich machen.


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Lf 25 kats einsatz in Magdeburg zum Hochwasserschutz <3 5/5



na ein glück weiß ich net wie du ausiehst ^^ sonst würd ich dich an die front schicken 

lage hier angespannt, aber überschaubar.mal schaun was morgen wird


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Schriftliche AP bestanden!   

Jetzt noch mündliche Ende Juni und ich darf mich endlich Informatikkaufmann schimpfen.   

Dann gibts CHICKEN    für alle!!


----------



## Xidish (6. Juni 2013)

Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch schon mal für das Bestehen des 1. Teils!
Ich wünsche Dir ebenso gutes Gelingen bei dem Mündlichen.

Ich freue mich komischerweise schon jetzt auf die Zahn OP kommenden Mittwoch -
auch wenn ich Babbel davor habe.
Vielleicht lösen sich damit ja gleich 3 Probleme und ich kann endlich wieder "Bäume ausreißen".

greetz


----------



## Legendary (6. Juni 2013)

Danke dir, das pack ich mit Sicherheit. 

Meine Kollegen sagen immer so treffend zu mir: "Marcel, schmatzen kannst eh gut"


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2013)

Mündliche is ja meistens auch irgendwie etwas einfacher als praktische prüfungen... aus meiner erfahrung jedenfalls.
Viel glück jedenfalls


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2013)

Muttis neuer HD Receiver ist eingerichtet, die Sender sortiert und das Bild ist merklich besser als vorher (vorher heißt hier SD, sterbender Receiver und Scart). 10/5


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2013)

ba ba baba ba ba baa ba ba baaaaaaa
Battlefront angekündigt!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2013)

Schädel-MRT ohne Befund 5/5. Ne Sinusvenenthrombose wär echt scheiße gewesen.
Das Gefühl, mit einem Gespräch bei meinem Therapeuten und den Hausaufgaben, die ich jetzt schon halb erledigt hab, einen riesigen, riesigen Schritt weiter gekommen zu sein - unbeschreiblich/5.


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2013)

Endlich ungefähr einen Plan was ich beruflich anfangen will, nach fast einem Jahr jetzt rumgeeiere ist das eine echte erleichterung. Mal sehn wie das alles aufgeht 
4/5


----------



## Xidish (12. Juni 2013)

@ schneemaus

Na, da wünsche ich Dir weiterhin alles Gute & viel Kraft bei der Bewältigung!


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juni 2013)

Danke, momentan läuft's wirklich gut, ich bin auch dezent stolz auf mich


----------



## Xidish (12. Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich auch jetzt schon darauf, daß ich die Zahn Op (15 Uhr) heute hinter mir hab'.

So ... und ab geht's.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## iShock (12. Juni 2013)

Vorverstärker wurde nach über einem Monat nach bestellung endlich versand und meine nächste Vinyl trudelt auch demnächst ein 

Am Wochenende kann ich mir dann auch ein paar Lautsprecher von meinem Bruder erschnorren ^-^ 5/5


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

wat denn für welche? hätte noch 2 gute alte rft mit 3 wege system 

endlich wurde notstand und evakuierung aufgehoben. und ich wohne in einem der wenigen häuse mit strom ^^


----------



## Davatar (13. Juni 2013)

Das bisher wichtigste Mandat meines Lebens gewonnen: 5/5
Wird sich fantastisch in meinem Lebenslauf machen. Die nächste Stufe ist dann mal ne Stelle irgendwo in Übersee. Aber erst mal das Mandat hinter mich bringen und brillieren, dann kommt das von alleine


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2013)

ff helm kommt heute endlich in der hoffentlich korrekten größe  5/5


----------



## iShock (13. Juni 2013)

wieder einigermaßen fit - nur der Heuschnupfen plagt mich noch

Physikpraktikum mit 2.01 bestanden - das heißt die Prüfung kann ich mir schenken 5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Juni 2013)

Ich danke der E3 wegen ultra geilen Games (aka Wolfenstein The New Order, , *Metal Gear Solid V, **Final Fantasy XV, **Titanfall für PC, **The Crew 
*und die PS4 ohne Regiolog wegen Wolfenstein (österreich sei dank).600/5


----------



## iShock (13. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wat denn für welche? hätte noch 2 gute alte rft mit 3 wege system



uff das kann ich dir so genau gar nicht sagen ^^ musst du dich noch bis zum WE gedulden (und ich kenn mich in der Materie was ich brauch eig. so gar nicht aus - mein Bruder berät mich da meistens x) )


----------



## Xidish (14. Juni 2013)

Zahn OP am Mittwoch gut überstanden (wennauch erstmal nur die Backenzahnwurzeln dran waren). 5/5

Es war schon Hammer wegen 3 Wurzeln rausholen eigens ein ganzer OP Raum.
Schlimm war, daß selbst die Betäubung bei einer entzündeten Wurzel nicht angeschlagen war.
Nun sind aber gleich 3 Zysten (?) raus (an jeder Wurzel war eine - an einer die große mit Entzündung)
Zudem war es ganz witzig mit dem OP Team inc. 2 Studentinnen.
_
*Prof.Zahnarzt*: Ich hätte gern den großen Diamanten
*Ich*: 'Nen großen Diamanten könnte ich auch gebrauchen.

Lehrerin der Studentinnen (k.A. wie man sie nennt) streichelte meine Wangen.

*Sie*: Na wie hoch ist ihr Pulsschlag?
*Ich*: Sehr hoch - nur k.A., ob es an der Op oder an der netten Begleitung liegt.
*Prof. Zahnarzt*: Geflirtet wird hinterher!^^

Zum Ende hielt er mir die Nase zu und sagte, ich solle durch die Nase auspusten.

*Ich*: kräftig am pusten
*Lehrerin der Studentinen*: Aber nicht so dolle - nicht das ihnen der Kopf platzt, wie dem Patienten vorhin.^^_

greetz


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> _
> Lehrerin der Studentinen streichelte meine Wangen
> 
> Sie: Na wie hoch ist ihr Pulsschlag?
> ...



haha very nice 

apropo pulsschlag... hab da auch ein nettes mädel kennengelernt und komme kaum von los... tztztz 3/5

achja und umgetauschter ff helm passt wie angegossen 3/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juni 2013)

> *Xbox One Will Not Require Internet, Restrict Used Games
> *


*
*
Anscheinend ist Microsoft doch nicht taub 5/5


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> [/b]
> Anscheinend ist Microsoft doch nicht taub 5/5



Aber nur weil sie von Sony auf der E3 so derbe durch den Kakao gezogen wurden. Mit dem "Feedback der Spieler" hat es eher wenig zu tun. MS hat sich mit der Xbone verkalkuliert und versucht nun den Schaden zu begrenzen. ^^


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

> _*Sie*: Na wie hoch ist ihr Pulsschlag?
> *Ich*: Sehr hoch - nur k.A., ob es an der Op oder an der netten Begleitung liegt.
> *Prof. Zahnarzt*: Geflirtet wird hinterher!^^_



So lernt man seine nächste Freundin kennen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber nur weil sie von Sony auf der E3 so derbe durch den Kakao gezogen wurden. Mit dem "Feedback der Spieler" hat es eher wenig zu tun. MS hat sich mit der Xbone verkalkuliert und versucht nun den Schaden zu begrenzen. ^^



Es war Sony aber erst durch den enormen Shitstorm möglich, diese Umstände auszunutzen. Hätte sich niemand über Microsoft aufgeregt, hätte man bei Sony auch nicht den Helden raushängen lassen können. Also hat es natürlich was mit der Spielerrückmeldung zu tun. Dass Microsoft diese Schritte unternimmt, weil ihnen ihre Fans so am Herzen liegen, ist genauso naiv wie zu glauben Sony würde dies aus reiner Spielerliebe tun, trotzdem ist es schön zu wissen, dass Konsumenten anscheinend doch noch einen gewissen Einfluss auf Designentscheidungen haben.


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2013)

examen endlich vorbei ... jetzt party ... naechste woche in die ferien mit freunden
und dann nach-examen in 7 wochen


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. Juni 2013)

Gewitter! 100/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2013)

Bester kommt gleich, wuhu.50000000/5


----------



## EspCap (20. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> examen endlich vorbei ... jetzt party ... naechste woche in die ferien mit freunden
> und dann nach-examen in 7 wochen



2. ÄP? Oder wo bist du denn grade?

Bei uns geht's in 4 Wochen los. Organik, Physio, Physik, alles in einer Woche. Hach


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

Regen und abkühlunh !!!!!


----------



## Legendary (21. Juni 2013)

BESTANDEN!!! ca. 100Mio/5


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BESTANDEN!!! ca. 100Mio/5



herzlichen


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

Merci! 

Endlich wieder einigermaßen kühl 4/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (23. Juni 2013)

Roskilde: 10/10


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

http://marvel.com/news/story/20786/robert_downey_jr_to_return_as_marvels_iron_man

Under the two-picture agreement, Downey will star as Tony Stark/Iron Man in “Marvel’s The Avengers 2” and “Marvel’s The Avengers 3.” 
5/5


----------



## Knallfix (24. Juni 2013)

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/berlusconi-prozess110.html



> Der frühere italienische Regierungschef Silvio Berlusconi ist im "Ruby"-Prozess um Sex mit minderjährigen Prostituierten und Amtsmissbrauch schuldig gesprochen worden. Ein Mailänder Gericht verurteilte ihn in erster Instanz zu einer Haftstrafe von sieben Jahren und einem lebenslangen Verbot öffentlicher Ämter.
> 
> Der Richterspruch ist nicht rechtskräftig, sollte eine der beiden Seiten Berufung einlegen. Es wird erwartet, dass Berlusconis Anwälte das Urteil anfechten. In Italien wird ein Urteil erst in der dritten Instanz definitiv rechtskräftig.



Kann mir zwar kaum vorstellen, dass er irgendwann wirklich mal einfahren muss aber freue mich trotzdem *g


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Kann mir zwar kaum vorstellen, dass er irgendwann wirklich mal einfahren muss



Eben. Kein Grund sich zu freuen, das ist erst die 1. Instanz. Bis da tatsächlich mal ein definitives Urteil kommt, dauert es noch Jahre. Und bis dahin hat er sich schon lange irgendwohin abgesetzt, sollte es wirklich dazu kommen.


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2013)

Training zahlt sich aus, geilo ausgelastet gerade 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juni 2013)

So mal wieder was von mir,

1.0 im Hauptseminar. 5/5
War 'ne sehr harte Woche Arbeit, da extrem viel Theorie vorausgesetzt wurde, die man wohl teilweise erst im Master oder später macht. Da musste ich an einer Stelle meine Unwissenheut gut verkaufen (hat anscheinend auch funktioniert). Verglichen mit den anderen Themen (von meinen Kommilitonen) war es meiner Meinung auch deutlich anspruchsvoller, hat der Professor aber auch berücksichtigt. Insbesondere das texen am Ende hat auch nochmal einiges an Zeit verschlungen.. D:


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter 3/5

Ich hasse diese Hitze - und liebe solche Pausen mit kühlem Wetter, da hab ich auch keine Pollenallergie.


----------



## Alux (26. Juni 2013)

Heute Verleihung der Maturazeugnisse und danach Party bis zum Abwinken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (27. Juni 2013)

Gratz an alle, die ihre Prüfungen Tests etc. bestanden haben.

Ich habe derzeit nicht viel zu lachen (1jähriges...)  (haut grad richtig rein)

doch ...

Ich weiß, es ist schon 4 Jahre jung/alt - doch habe ich es gerade erst entdeckt -
da ich derzeit nach Plugins für 'nen Neutsart bei Oblivion suche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Gebiet steht Moddern jetzt schon komplett zur Verfügung. 

Und wenn TES online wirklich gut wird, gibt es jedenfalls für mich eine gute Alternative zu sonstigen Online RPGs derzeit.
Denn bei der Karte gibt es massig Content mit einer großen Geschichte.
Tamriel, denke ich, ist um so einiges umfangreicher als alle anderen RPGs, selbst Wow inc. AddOns ist ein kleineres Licht dagegen.

Doch erst mal abwarten, wie sie was wie gut umsetzen. 
Ich freue mich dennoch schon auf TES online.

Jetzt geht es erstmal an Oblivion.
Da hatte ich schon kurz nach Beginn wegen großer Enttäuschng mit der TES Reihe aufgehört.

Und es geht wieder u.a nach Morrowind, in einem Plugin


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juni 2013)

Juppi jetzt darf ich endlich auch mal!
noch 1 Tag arbeiten dann 2 Wochen Ferien :-)


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Juppi jetzt darf ich endlich auch mal!
> noch 1 Tag arbeiten dann 2 Wochen Ferien :-)


Gz! Bei mir noch 2 Wochen arbeiten, dann 3 Wochen Ferien


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2013)

Neuer CPU Lüfter, nachdem der Boxed kaputt war (oder einfach miserabel kühlte, ich meine 95 Grad unter Last bei nem i7 3770k ... // jetzt mit dem neuen max. 55 Grad <3)... 1000/5


----------



## Saji (2. Juli 2013)

Hab am Donnerstag ein Vorstellungsgespräch in München! YES! 5/5


----------



## exill (2. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Hab am Donnerstag ein Vorstellungsgespräch in München! YES! 5/5



Viel Glück!


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2013)

Doch noch endlich Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten. Ich geh nen Tauchschein machen, yay  5/5


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

In was tauchst du denn in Thailand ein?
hrhr


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2013)

zumindest nicht mehr in die, die mir ne Liebeserklärung per Facebook geschickt hat, nachdem sie "rausfand", dass ich "reich" bin 

und nein, bin nicht reich, aber wenn ein 5-Sterne-Hotel nur 25&#8364; die Nacht kostet, kanns schon mal sein, dass ich da ein paar Nächte wohne.


----------



## Manowar (3. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub..ich komm mit!


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. Juli 2013)

Auf das Sommerwetter das nun kommen soll.

Warum ? Weil es ein Skandinavienhoch ist das zwar Sommer bringt, aber keine brutale Hitze. 

Genau das richtige für uns Nordeuropäer (die sonst wieder ins Dauerjammer kommen würden)


----------



## Xidish (4. Juli 2013)

Ich will Dir bezüglich der Hitze nicht die Freude nehmen.
Es soll zwar mit paar kleineren Pausen hochsommerlich werden -
allerdings recht schnell wieder über 30°C. 

Wäre mir aber auch geal - hauptsache, ein ordentlicher Sommer.
Und zumindest am 19./20. Juli wird es dieses Jahr bestimmt gut.
Letztes Jahr war das mein schlimmster Geburtstag - nochmal kann es definitiv nicht so sein.
Habe erst im Frühjahr realisiert, daß das Ereignis letzten Jahres quasi mein Geburtstagsgeschenk war.

bt

Ich freu mich schon total auf ESO - Elder Scrolls Online.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich evtl. noch einen Beta Key bekomme.
Das Spiel soeht imo schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sT90VfLVdhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Falsche VM auf die Backup-HD geschoben, die eigentlich korrekte Backup-VM dabei überschrieben, die eigentlich korrekte VM gelöscht und nun ist nur noch Mist da...die drei Leute, die ausser mir ne Backup-VM haben sind grad alle ausser Landes. Hahaha, ich bin soooooo am Arsch -.-
> 5/5


HAH! Das Glück ist mit den Dummen! Hab noch ein Backup vom 22. Mai gefunden. Mit 45 min Arbeit Aktualisierung ist die jetzt wieder auf aktuellem Stand. Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass ich mir ursprünglich eigentlich dachte "Ach, die alte VM da brauchst Du eh nicht mehr, die kannst Du easy löschen." Aber aus irgend nem mir unbekannten Grund hab ichs dann doch nicht gemacht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Dieses Jahr kommt vorraussichtlich das neue Neuroticfish Album. UNENDLICH/Messbar

Gab schon ein Preview Track und OMG.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Ich fand die Religionsdiskussion grade eben sehr amüsant


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Ich freue mich auf morgen abend, wenn die arbeitsreiche Woche geschafft ist.
Am liebsten hätte ich jetzt schon frei - nur die Hecke (ca 2x 100m) schreit nach ihrem ersten Schnitt.
Und 2x wurde das schon wegen Regen verschoben.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

die 13. mücke getötet, bevor sie gestochen hat.... ( ja ich hab leider keine gage vor dem fenster ^^)


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Gage bekommst Du, wenn Du als Künstler auftrittst. 
Du meintest wohl Gaze Fenster.

Ach ja die Mücken ...
Was ich heut aber bei der Arbeit schlimmer fand, die Bremsen.
Die beißen ja regelrecht Löcher in die Haut.
Schön (nicht), wenn sie gleich noch 'ne Ader erwischt haben, wie heute mal.


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

huehuehue ^^ das war die strafe für den grammarnazi versuch ^^

ich kenn das gewebe nur als wort, aber nicht in schrift. danke dafür


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2013)

Dass ich dieses Wochenende im zweiten Ausbildungsblock wirklich was lerne und mitnehmen kann. Viel Infos zu Didaktik/Methodik, dazu hab ich eben noch nie was gemacht. Letzte Woche war's ein bisschen langweilig für mich, da eigentlich nur fachliche Sachen durchgegangen wurden - Erste Hilfe sollte ich als Rettungsdienstler allerdings eigentlich können. Hat zwar dank der tollen Gruppe trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht, aber viel mitgenommen hab ich nicht. Sieht diese Woche schon ganz anders aus. Dafür 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Schneemaus. 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juli 2013)

9,5 Std Strafrecht am Samstag überstanden.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2013)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> 9,5 Std Strafrecht am Samstag überstanden.



Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin beeindruckt. Spätestens nach 3 Stunden hätte ich gejammert und gequängelt wie ein 6 Jähriger bei Oma und Opa zu besuch. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

"Up in Smoke" (deutsch: "Viel Rauch um nichts") neugeprüft: Statt FSK 18 nun FSK 12. "King of New York" ist vom Index 'runter und ebenfalls neugeprüft: FSK 16. Geht doch! Wenn jetzt nur noch die übertriebenen Neubeschlagnahmungen ausbleiben würden...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

wat king of new york war aufm index? o__O und dann gleich fsk 16 oO 

ok das stonerfilme ne fsk 18 bekommen, find ich sogar gut. ne fsk 16 reicht teilweise aber auch


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Wird noch besser: "Mad Max 2" war mehr als ein Jahrzehnt indiziert. Erst kam die Listenlöschung, nun ist er nach Neuprüfung ab 16 freigegeben. Ungeschnittene "Mad-Max-Blu-Kaufhausbox" incoming...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

teil 1 ist indiziert, 2 fsk 18 ^^

ein glück hab ich alle 3 in absoluter uncut


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Sicher bei Teil 2? Vor der Blu gab es nur weltweit eine geschnittene Version (und auch die "legendäre" LaserDisc war geschnibbelt - im Gegensatz zu den Leuten, die das Gegenteil behaupten, habe ich das Ding im Regal). Die Blu enthält exklusiv die vollständige Version; ist um Welten der DVD in Sachen Qualität überlegen - und nun kommt eine Neuabtastung, die die alte Blu nochmals in den Schatten stellen soll.

Vielleicht werden die Leute nach dem demnächst kommenden Remake ja mal auf "The Roadwarrior" aka "Mad Max 2" (im Original-Titel fehlt komplett die Referenz auf den ersten Teil, weil das Ding recht eigenständig und komplett andersartig ist) aufmerksam. Für mich ist das DER ultimative Action-Streifen, gegen den bis heute nix anstinken kann.

Edit: Bei Teil 2 fehlt selbstverständlich nach wie vor die "alternative" australische TV-Version, die in Teilen heftig geschnitten war, aber dafür mehr Handlung als auch alternative Takes bot. Gibt es nur als äußerst rare VHS im Vollbild.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

ja soweit ich weiß war teil 2 immer ab 18.

aber beste bleibt, ungeachtet dessen nachfolgern ( auch geile schinken), "Mad Max"

Ford Falcon XB GT Coupé   

und teil 4 dieses jahr incoming


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. Juli 2013)

Füchse 10/10


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Ein Date nächste Woche


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja soweit ich weiß war teil 2 immer ab 18.



Das ist soweit richtig - nur gab es das Ding halt ungeschnibbelt bis zur Blu auch in Amiland und Japan nicht. Ausnahme: Deutsches indiziertes VHS; nur leider in Vollbild.



> aber beste bleibt, ungeachtet dessen nachfolgern ( auch geile schinken), "Mad Max"



Näh! Der zweite Teil schlägt das B-Dingens um Längen! Böser, kompromißloser und vor allen Dingen besser gefilmt gibbet eigentlich nix an der Action-Front! Die Endschlacht ist unglaublich geil und mußte ja komplett ohne CGI auskommen...



> Ford Falcon XB GT Coupé



Das blöde exklusive Aussie-Teil - als "Mad Max-Interceptor" sowas von böse und geil <3!



> und teil 4 dieses jahr incoming



Jupp! Und ich freu' mich! Eventuell bekommt man abseits des "Fast & Furious"-Zeuchs dann echte Muscle-Cars mit realistischer, dreckiger Action... die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin beeindruckt. Spätestens nach 3 Stunden hätte ich gejammert und gequängelt wie ein 6 Jähriger bei Oma und Opa zu besuch. ^^



Ich fand es garnicht so schlimm. Nach 30min Vorlesung schlafe ich ein, aber das war eher so eine Art Tutorium mit nem wissenschaftlichen Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Dexo (7. Juli 2013)

Ich freue mich tierisch auf den neuen Track von SpongeBozz! Er ist jetzt im Finale.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von Schneemaus. 5/5



Danke, danke. Bissl stressig bei mir zur Zeit 

BTT: Sehr, sehr gute Bewertung meiner Wenigkeit am Lehrgang 5/5. Ging runter wie Öl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

Handy ist wieder da, hatte es nur beim Kumpel vergessen, oh boy 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2013)

Meine Kondition ist zwar immer noch grottig, aber langsam stelle ich beim skaten tatsächlich erste Fortschritte fest  10/5


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2013)

Training zeigt sichtlich Erfolg.... wetter geil, heut abend pizza beim bekannten - awesome 5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Juli 2013)

Gameplay Trailer von GTA V
Das ist mehr als ich zu hoffen gewagt hatte 5/5


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Das ich irgendwas gewinne 5 von 5.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

5/5: Nächste Woche mit meinen Jungs ins Phantasialand

5/5: Am kommenden Wochenende beim Asia-Buffet in Oberhausen die Wampe vollschlagen


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2013)

Heute fast fertig geworden mit Laminat verlegen. 4/5
Nächste Woche Urlaub 5/5


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2013)

Auf wiedersehen, mein liebes Monatsgehalt


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2013)

Wieder zurück von einer Woche Alpe'd'euz Bergabrauschen 
Mega ist einfach mega geil  vor allem mit neuem Bikle 9000/5





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2013)

awesome 

Schickes Bike soweit man es erkennen kann ^^


----------



## zoizz (16. Juli 2013)

Wetter 4/5
Umzugsfortschritt 4/5
gleich noch ne Runde potentielle Nachmieter durchschleifen und einen finden, der die Küche zu meinen Preisvorstellungen übernimmt.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> awesome
> 
> Schickes Bike soweit man es erkennen kann ^^



Danke gibt die Tage wahrscheinlich auch noch nen Video aus Frankreich und nen paar Bilder vom Bike. Hab das in Frankreich ganz vergessen Bike Bilder zu machen, wie gut das ich in 6 Wochen schon wieder nach Frankreich fahren zum Biken


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Danke gibt die Tage wahrscheinlich auch noch nen Video aus Frankreich und nen paar Bilder vom Bike. Hab das in Frankreich ganz vergessen Bike Bilder zu machen, wie gut das ich in 6 Wochen schon wieder nach Frankreich fahren zum Biken



Hab heut das Crash Video auf MTB News gesehen vom megaavalanche, ziemlich übel der start ^^
musste dir mal reinziehen


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

Saints Row 4 erscheint in Deutschland ungeschnitten! Yay!  5/5

Quelle:
http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=5779


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Saints Row 4 erscheint in Deutschland ungeschnitten! Yay!  5/5
> 
> Quelle:
> http://www.schnittbe...ews.php?ID=5779








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S6u739x33l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2013)

abenteuer reifenwechsel an der 20 jahre alten stadtschlampe erfolgreich vollzogen.
Zumindest am hinterrad.
Vorderreifen hat noch profil. Ein glück 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juli 2013)

Wieder daheim zu sein 100/5<div>Mannheim war zwar schön, aber auch sehr anstrengend, wenigstens bekomm ich dafür gut 400 Euro für fünf Tage. Aber ich hab gemerkt, dass halt doch nix über das eigene Bett geht &lt;3</div>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Oh man, meine Freundin wollte sich eben Anno 1503 auf ihrem Laptop installieren und kam mit gefühlten 100000 CD's an von frühen Computer Bild Spielen.
Und dann war da "Battle Realms" dabei UNENDLICH/5 , hab das als ich klein war immer gespielt, genauso wie "Dove".

Sorry BL2 you have to wait...


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2013)

5/5: USB-Ventilator + USB-Port an der Tastatur = <3


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2013)

Umzug nächste Woche 5/5
Kohle für Umzug endlich da 5/5
Termine endlich in trockenen Tüchern 5/5
Couch gefunden 5/5
Schreibtisch gefunden 5/5
Anderes 100/5

Bevor jemand fragt - es ist nur ein Umzug innerhalb der Stadt :-P


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juli 2013)

Vermieter (wohnt unter mir) fliegt in Urlaub - und ich bekomme heute Besuch für ein paar Tage (ebenfalls Urlaub). Das heißt: Krach machen bis der Arzt oder die Bullen kommen! \o/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Vermieter (wohnt unter mir) fliegt in Urlaub - und ich bekomme heute Besuch für ein paar Tage (ebenfalls Urlaub). Das heißt: Krach machen bis der Arzt oder die Bullen kommen! \o/


LASS DIE SAU RAUS YOLO!!!


----------



## Manowar (22. Juli 2013)

Wo wohnst du nochmal?
Hab am Samstag Zeit


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juli 2013)

Duisburg. Wir setzen uns auf den Balkon, schießen Tauben mit der Super-Soaker ab und guggen, ob der Verstärker 48 Stunden auf voller Leistung bei dem Wetter durchhält


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2013)

Klingt verlockend.
Na mal sehen, ob ich mein Auto bis dahin wieder hab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Duisburg. Wir setzen uns auf den Balkon, schießen Tauben mit der Super-Soaker ab und guggen, ob der Verstärker 48 Stunden auf voller Leistung bei dem Wetter durchhält


Lass das nicht die peta lesen.


----------



## iShock (23. Juli 2013)

morgen mathe 1 prüfung - ich freu mich so 5/5...


----------



## Alux (23. Juli 2013)

Woop woop am 3. August Paul Kalkbrenner Live 5/5


----------



## Deanne (23. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Duisburg. Wir setzen uns auf den Balkon, schießen Tauben mit der Super-Soaker ab und guggen, ob der Verstärker 48 Stunden auf voller Leistung bei dem Wetter durchhält



Wo genau in Duisburg? Bei mir vor der Tür kann man ganztägig mit der Wasserpistole auf Passanten schießen, das ist ein Spaß.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Juli 2013)

Meine Ec Karte kam heute per Post Unendlich/5.
Das heißt, keiner hat Mist gemacht.( denk ich mal XD)


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juli 2013)

Morgen die letzte Klausur, dann mehr als 2 Monate Ferien!


----------



## Merikur (25. Juli 2013)

Morgen ist Freitag und dann Wochenende 5/5
das ich das ganze Wochenende durchzocken kann entweder terrasse oder bei Gewitter und Regen in der Butze 10/5

xD


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

shadowrun returns in 3 stunden und 45 minuten und überwiegend gute wertung


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

SODOM ist Trikotsponsor von Duisburger Eintracht-Jugend

Richtig gute Aktion.


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> shadowrun returns in 3 stunden und 45 minuten und überwiegend gute wertung



*zustimm*


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Die Teddies nebst Verstärker mal ausfahren. Meine Fresse, klingt das gut und ist das laut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Gewonnen gegem die über Bayern ^^ 4-2 hehehe ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Gewonnen gegem die über Bayern ^^ 4-2 hehehe ^^



Das Eigentor gefiel mir am Besten!:>


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2013)

Zum Summer Breeze eingeladen worden zu sein 1000/5 
Aber erstmal sehen, ob das zeitlich klappt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2013)

Extrem geilen Abend gestern habt, wen nettes kennen gelernt und joa... 100/5


----------



## Alux (28. Juli 2013)

Seit Freitag jeden Tag Party bei nem Kumpel. Er hat im Garten vorm Pool ne 4m Leinwand aufgebaut, ne Menge Lautsprecher/Bässe drumherum verteilt und seit Freitag gibts durchgehend den Tomorrowland Stream


----------



## Zurios (28. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Summer Breeze eingeladen worden zu sein 1000/5


Ach du bist auch auf der Breeze ? vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juli 2013)

OS neu aufsetzen macht Spaß


----------



## iShock (31. Juli 2013)

gleich Organik Prüfung oh yeah .... danach erstmal frustabbau 4/5


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

Razzia bei Bushido 5/5 ich kann den typen einfach nicht ab da ist rebecca black mit tausendmal lieber


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. August 2013)

Morgen ist endlich der Tattootermin. x)  5/5.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2013)

Den ganzen tag mit freunden unterwegs gewesen bei 34 Grad und einfach nur total fertig von der Hitze.
Kalte Dusche... EPIC 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2013)

So war ja im Krankenhaus, war nicht voll, war schön kühl 5/5
Der Knochen am Sprunggelenk ist gebrochen, aber 6 Wochen ne Schiene am Fuß und Clexane spritzen ist mir lieber als n Gips oder ne Op. x) 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (4. August 2013)

Ich fühle mit dir, Sozialinkompatibel. Hab nen Bänderanriss am Fuß und momentan auch ne Schiene. Bei dem Wetter einfach nur ne Qual, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, besser als Gips.

BTT: Bekomm am Dienstag das Auto von meinem Vater, um nach FFM zu fahren und muss bei dem Wetter keine überfüllte, nicht klimatisierte S-Bahn fahren 5/5 - ich glaub, ich wär in der Bahn gestorben...


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2013)

Kuchen und Erdbeer-Kaba zum Frühstück. <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir, Sozialinkompatibel. Hab nen Bänderanriss am Fuß und momentan auch ne Schiene. Bei dem Wetter einfach nur ne Qual, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, besser als Gips.
> 
> BTT: Bekomm am Dienstag das Auto von meinem Vater, um nach FFM zu fahren und muss bei dem Wetter keine überfüllte, nicht klimatisierte S-Bahn fahren 5/5 - ich glaub, ich wär in der Bahn gestorben...



Ach geht schon, tut zwar relativ weh, weil die Kontraktur auch aufgehoben wird. Ja ich hab 2 1/2 Monate gewartet bis ich es hab röntgen lassen.
Ich knick häufig um, daher dachte ich immer das geht schon wieder weg. Naja .-.

Habe es geschafft mich selbst zu spritzen! 5/5
Voll die Überwindung sich das Teil in den Bauch zu picksen, obwohl es nicht weh tut. :c


----------



## Saji (5. August 2013)

Peter Capaldi als zwölfter Doctor!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2013)

Zurios schrieb:


> Ach du bist auch auf der Breeze ?



Vielleicht.


----------



## Wynn (5. August 2013)

> Shadowrun Returns developer Harebrained Schemes is aiming to launch the game's Berlin DLC in late October.
> It also noted plans to localize the game for other regions, with "Spanish, Italian, German, and French versions ready to play by early October."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2013)

Date am Freitag mit einer aus meinem Kurs 5/5... not sure if mistake or not


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Date am Freitag mit einer aus meinem Kurs 5/5... not sure if mistake or not



foto bitte


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> foto bitte


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. August 2013)

und das heißt was?


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> und das heißt was?



Das Grundsatzdiskussionen den Thread kaputt machen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2013)

Das heißt, dass ich keine Fotos von Freundinnen im Internet teile. 


Ich kenne dich noch nicht mal... oder läufst du auch durch die Gegend und zeigst Fremden das Foto deiner Freundin ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass ich keine Fotos von Freundinnen im Internet teile.
> 
> 
> Ich kenne dich noch nicht mal... oder läufst du auch durch die Gegend und zeigst Fremden das Foto deiner Freundin ?



du hast ja gefragt obs ein fehler ist oder nicht, also wollte ich dir bei der lösung des problems helfen und ein foto würde mir wiederum helfen lol


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich kenne dich noch nicht mal... oder läufst du auch durch die Gegend und zeigst Fremden das Foto deiner Freundin ?



There´s one problem, he has no girlfriend.


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2013)




----------



## Konov (6. August 2013)

GEWITTAAAAAAA irgendwie chillig 4/5


----------



## zoizz (6. August 2013)

In Neuss?


----------



## iShock (6. August 2013)

in dresden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> du hast ja gefragt obs ein fehler ist oder nicht, also wollte ich dir bei der lösung des problems helfen und ein foto würde mir wiederum helfen lol



Es geht nicht ums aussehen, ansonsten würde ich sie nicht daten. Mir schmeckt bloß nicht, dass ich auch so schon jeden Tag sehe 

Man sagte ja gewisse Dinge über Beziehungen während der Arbeit.

B2T: wieder Internet zu haben 10/10. Telekom hat nen guten Job gemacht, hut ab


----------



## Combust90 (9. August 2013)

Auf den 12.08.


----------



## TROUBLEBYTES (9. August 2013)

- Auf 2 1/2 Wochen Urlaub ab dem 14. August...
- Auf den 09.02.14 ---> Geburt vom zweiten Kind...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Reflox und ich heiraten. 5/5


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Reflox und ich heiraten. 5/5






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Just a bromance.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Reflox und ich heiraten. 5/5



dann bist du wohl die frau - oder reflox ?

habt ihr schon euren beziehungstatus auf facebook geändert XD ?


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Reflox und ich heiraten. 5/5







Aun schrieb:


> GAAAY







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqOBBhRpnxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass ich keine Fotos von Freundinnen im Internet teile.



Wenn ich ein Kerl wäre und eine richtig geile Freundin hätte, würde ich selbst der Verkäuferin bei Aldi Fotos von ihr zeigen. 

@Topic:

Ich habe heute bei Albert Heijn richtig viel geilen Scheiß gekauft.

Und endlich läuft Custum FUCKING Maid. ^^


----------



## Konov (11. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Kerl wäre und eine richtig geile Freundin hätte, würde ich selbst der Verkäuferin bei Aldi Fotos von ihr zeigen.



Wenn sie die überhaupt sehen will


----------



## orkman (11. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> habt ihr schon euren beziehungstatus auf facebook geändert XD ?



this made my day so faaaaaaar 

BTT: heute kneipen abklappern mit dem besten freund


----------



## bkeleanor (13. August 2013)

1. heute kann ich meine rattan lounge für den sitzplatz holen. gibt nichts chilligers für draussen als sowas. 5/5

2. am donnerstag gibts nen GTA five gameplay online multiplayer trailer. 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (13. August 2013)

3. The Band Perry kommen in die Schweiz. -> Tickets noch vorhanden -> Tickets bestellen 5/5


----------



## Saji (14. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 1. heute kann ich meine rattan lounge für den sitzplatz holen. gibt nichts chilligers für draussen als sowas. 5/5



Rattan oder Polyrattan? Bei Polyrattan bitte noch ein entsprechendes Pflegemittel besorgen, sonst reißt dir der Käse nach ein oder zwei Jahren.

Ich war heute sehr produktiv und bin nun wohlverdient müde. 4/5


----------



## bkeleanor (14. August 2013)

Ich weiss es nicht. Wurde als Rattan verkauft aber vom Preis her denke ich ist es eher Polyrattan, da das laut wikipedia grösstenteils für eben solche gartenmöbel verwendet wird.

was gibts den da für pflege mittel?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was gibts den da für pflege mittel?



Solche Möbel sind im Vergleich zu Holzmöbel recht leicht zu pflegen:
- Hin und wieder mal mit Wasser sauber abwischen
- Bei Regen und Gewitter Schutzfolie drüber
- Im Winter sollten die unbedingt drinnen gelagert werden.

Es gibt Pflegemittel (kosten auch nicht die Welt), die (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) als Schutz gegen direkte Sonneneinwirkung/UV-Strahlung dienen. Stehen die Möbel im Schatten muss an nicht so viel machen. Ansonsten das Mittel hin und wieder verwenden, damit die Möbel nicht spröde werden.


----------



## Saji (14. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht. Wurde als Rattan verkauft aber vom Preis her denke ich ist es eher Polyrattan, da das laut wikipedia grösstenteils für eben solche gartenmöbel verwendet wird.
> 
> was gibts den da für pflege mittel?



Das ist so ein Polyrattan-Pfleger, meistens in Sprühflaschen (von Bondex zB.). Dient zum Reinigen und zur Pflege der Polyrattan damit die nicht spröde werden und reißen. Ansonsten genau das was Schrotti sagte, im Winter unbedingt drinnen lagern und bei Regen mit einer Plane abdecken. Klingt jetzt zwar so als wären die super empfindlich, aber im Gegensatz zu Holz sind Polyrattanmöbel recht pflegeleicht.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. August 2013)

astra rotlicht 5/5


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

bäh


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2013)

3 Wochen Urlaub 6/5


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Projektabnahme gut gelaufen und ab Montag 2 Wochen Urlaub 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Auf Final Fantasy Versus Anfang nächsten Jahres, ich warte darauf seit bestimmt 6-7 Jahren.
Unendlich/5

Und wenn ich mir allein dafür ne Ps4 kaufen muss, oah,ich freu mich so sehr.&#9829;


----------



## iShock (16. August 2013)

letzte prüfung hinter mir - endlich x_x 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2013)

Nach ner Woche wieder zu hause zu sein, die letzten Tage zwar nur 5 Stunden schlaf gehabt, aber das wars wert. 10/10


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

Datenvolumen nach verlängerter Durststrecke wieder frisch und neu 5/5 mb/s


----------



## schneemaus (19. August 2013)

Dass ich wirklich feststelle, wer meine wahren Freunde sind - unbezahlbar/5. Teils war der Kontakt in letzter Zeit wirklich lose, weil viel los war auf beiden Seiten, aber als ich mich mit der Schocknachricht über den Tod meiner Stiefmutter gemeldet habe, waren alle sofort zur Stelle. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie unglaublich viel mir das wert ist.

Dass meine ehem. Kliniktherapeutin und ein Pfleger von dort gestern (!) angerufen haben - 100/5. Ich hab am Freitag etwas verzweifelt dort angerufen, weil mein Therapeut grade im Urlaub ist - meine ehem. Kliniktherapeutin ab heute auch, aber die war gestern nochmal dort, weil sie noch was fertig machen musste und hat sich auf nen Sonntag die Zeit genommen, mit mir zu sprechen. Auch ne sehr wertvolle Sache für mich.


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

Promo silber 3 ..


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass ich wirklich feststelle, wer meine wahren Freunde sind - unbezahlbar/5. Teils war der Kontakt in letzter Zeit wirklich lose, weil viel los war auf beiden Seiten, aber als ich mich mit der Schocknachricht über den Tod meiner Stiefmutter gemeldet habe, waren alle sofort zur Stelle. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie unglaublich viel mir das wert ist.



Als mein Opa gestorben ist, reagierten einige meiner damaligen "Freunde" mit Bemerkungen der Marke "Heul nicht!". Das war eine gute Gelegenheit, den Freundeskreis etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten.

@Topic:

Ich habe die Zusage für die 90qm-Wohnung in schöner Lage bekommen.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2013)

HOLY MOLY

Blitzkrieg 3 angekündigt!!!! die alte Russenschleuder, wer hätte das gedacht... als alter Fan der Serie bin ich darauf ja vllt gespannt 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

AUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

was wolltest nochmal machen?


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

KFZ Mecha


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

hui da hast immer arbeit, wenn du gut bist. mechatroniker oder nur mechaniker?
aber gratz


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

troniker


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

KFZ Mechaniker gibts doch im Prinzip nicht mehr. Schau dir mal die Autos an, ich sehs in unserer Ausbildungswerkstatt, da muss man mittlerweile mehr IT als Mechanik verstehen.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

naja man muss ja fragen, ich hätte dann sofort zurückgerudert, falls es nur mechaniker gewesen wäre. wobei die sicher auch gefragt sind. wenn ich mir die ganzen oldtimerwerkstätten/händler/museen anschaue


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

Es soll ja erstmal nur eine Ausbildung sein, danach möchte ich eig zur BF


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

Arbeitslose Abmahnanwälte 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/urheberrecht-gericht-deckelt-anwaltskosten-fuer-raubkopierer-bei-euro-1.1749629

5/5


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2013)

Pressekonferenzen vor der GC waren insgesamt sehr interessant. Bin mal gespannt wie Sony das mit der Telekom umsetzen will. 3/5


----------



## Keashaa (23. August 2013)

Gattin ist endlich mit ihrer Bachelorarbeit fertig und damit entspannt und stressfrei 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2013)

wcs season 2 finals wohoooooo 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. August 2013)

Endymion 5/5


----------



## Konov (23. August 2013)

o2 Netz is wieder da... 3/5

Beim kumpel gleich erstmal nen bierchen zischen 5/5


----------



## tear_jerker (24. August 2013)

dank eines sehr großzügigen buffies kann ich Riot Blitzcrank und Arcade Hecarim mein eigen nennen  5/5


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

hast du schrotti die flinte poliert?


----------



## tear_jerker (24. August 2013)

nicht ganz, nett gefragt triffts eher


----------



## Schrottinator (24. August 2013)

Ich hab hier mit der Sache nichts zu tun.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. August 2013)

nu fällt der groschen, ich dachte schrotti ist der name  der "flinte" wie in "die flinte schrotti" xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. August 2013)

Gamescom Morgen 5/5




/ Und ich dachte immer Schrotti spielt nur dota2 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2013)

Gleich grilleeeen 10/10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2013)

Chakuza tut so unheimlich gut. unendlich/5


----------



## bkeleanor (28. August 2013)

Morgen gibts nochmal einen GTA V Trailer. 5/5
wird wohl der letzte sein vor dem offiziellen release.

aber nach dem wirklich "megamässigen" online trailer habe ich grosse hoffnung, dass das spiel einfach nur rockt.


----------



## schneemaus (28. August 2013)

Meine Wohnung 1000/5. Ein Jahr, nachdem ich eingezogen bin, hab ich endlich mal (dank Geschenken und so) das Gefühl, dass meine Wohnung wirklich exakt SO eingerichtet ist, wie ich's haben will ^^


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2013)

Ich habe meinen alten ipod Nano (1. Generation) wiedergefunden! Zwar brauche ich ihn nicht mehr, aber die alten Songs auf dem Teil sind Gold wert. <3


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

dass das britische parlament, diesen idioten, cameron in seine schranken gewiesen hat!


----------



## Konov (30. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> dass das britische parlament, diesen idioten, cameron in seine schranken gewiesen hat!



Da gibts a dickes grünes plus


----------



## schneemaus (30. August 2013)

Heute Treffen mit einer Freundin, die ich schon ca. ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr gesehen habe 5/5 - ich freu mich wirklich, sie endlich mal wieder zu sehen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2013)

One Last Hero war geil 5/5
Fotos mit Ihnen gemacht 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2013)

Next week Tattoo Termin holen... 10/5


----------



## Aun (1. September 2013)

oha endlich das 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tattoo???


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2013)

Close.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





But srsly, no.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. September 2013)

Wenn alles klappt nächsten monat nen E-Auto mit leasing nie mehr spritt wuhu ^^

weil bis 2020 kann ich an tanksäulen (e-tanksäulen) strom ziehen und zuhause max 3€-5€ voll tanken billiger gehts nicht ^^ 1000/5


----------



## bkeleanor (2. September 2013)

Was für eins?


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt nächsten monat nen E-Auto mit leasing nie mehr spritt wuhu ^^
> 
> weil bis 2020 kann ich an tanksäulen (e-tanksäulen) strom ziehen und zuhause max 3€-5€ voll tanken billiger gehts nicht ^^ 1000/5



+ monatliche Akkumiete
+ Akkuwechsel
+ geringe Reichweite
+ dünnes Netz an E-Tankstellen


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> + monatliche Akkumiete
> + Akkuwechsel
> + geringe Reichweite
> + dünnes Netz an E-Tankstellen



+Strom wächst auf Bäumen
+Strom wird immer billiger
+besser für die Umwelt
+besserer Wirkungsgrad
+nochtausendanderesachen

Vergiss doch nicht immer die wichtigen Sachen


----------



## Elander (2. September 2013)

Darauf hoffen das 4 Wochen SAP Lehrgang schnell rumgehen ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> + monatliche Akkumiete
> + Akkuwechsel
> + geringe Reichweite
> + dünnes Netz an E-Tankstellen



Also ist nen Nissan Leaf auf leasing mit inklusiv miete für Batterie für 200€ 
akku wechsel nicht vor 2 Jahren,Reichweite 270 km für stadt ganz ok 
und 2 schnelllade stationen bei mir um die ecke und 4 normale.


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Also ist nen Nissan Leaf auf leasing mit inklusiv miete für Batterie für 200€
> akku wechsel nicht vor 2 Jahren,Reichweite 270 km für stadt ganz ok
> und 2 schnelllade stationen bei mir um die ecke und 4 normale.



Wenn diese Autos nicht so unendlich hässlich wären, wäre das sogar ein recht gutes Angebot. Da ich aber auf dem Land wohne wird sich so ein Auto noch längere Zeit nicht lohnen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wenn diese Autos nicht so unendlich hässlich wären, wäre das sogar ein recht gutes Angebot. Da ich aber auf dem Land wohne wird sich so ein Auto noch längere Zeit nicht lohnen.



wo ist der den hässlich ?? wohne auch auf dem Land zur arbeit 25 km nach köln zur arbeit hab 2/3 stadt verkehr da kommt der ganz gut.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> +besser für die Umwelt


Nicht ganz. Wenn wir zugrunde legen das wie im Adac Test ein Nissan Leaf pro 100km 17,4 kWh verbraucht was ca. 1,95 Liter Kraftstoff gleichgestellt ist ergibt sich folgende Rechnung:

1 Liter Benzin verbrennt zu 2,32 Kg Co2
2,32*1,95 = 4,524 Kg Co2

Die Georg August Universität aus Göttingen hat 2008 eine interessante Rechnung angestellt wieviel Co2 eine kWh Storm aus der Steckdose ausstößt. Dies varriert per Anbieter.

Als Beispiel wurde eon genommen, dagegen gestellt der Deutsche Durchschnitt.

 e.on-mitte 	Deutschland
Kernkraft 	51% 	30%
fossile u. sonstige Energieträger 	34% 	60%
erneuerbare Energieträger 	15% 	10%
CO2 Emissionen 	282 g/kWh 550 g/kWh


Nehmen wir den Deutschen Durchschnitt, ergeben die 17,4 kWh 17,4 * 0,550 was 9,57 kg Co2 entspricht. (Schließlich kommt der Strom nicht Spezifisch aus der Steckdose)


Setzen wir dies nun mit Benzin gleich, hat der Strom denselben Co2 Ausstoß wie 4,125 Liter Benzin. (Oder 3,65 Liter Diesel [9,57/2,62])

Ich bin ehrlich, es ist ein geringer Verbrauch. Aber gleich sagen E-Autos wären die Retter der Umwelt? Schwachsinn.

Negative Punkte an einem E-Auto

- Ladezeit
- Reichweite
- Mobilität


Ich würde lieber einen Benziner Fahren als ein E-Auto.


But wait, there's more!

Die Akkus enthalten viele seltene Erden, sowie die zusätzliche Elektronik.
Durch diese zusätzlich nötigen Rohstoffe kommt ein höherer Co2 Verbrauch bei der Herstellung zusammen. (Leider keine Zahlen bekannt) Und ob der die Differenz überwiegen kann, ist fraglich. Zudem ist die Entsorgung der Batterien sehr aufwendig.


(Zudem hat der Adac ein wenig falsch gerechnet was den Kraftstoffverbrauch betrifft... sie haben nämlich den reinen Heizwert in kWh von Benzin genommen, die Verluste aber vollkommen ausgelassen)

Wenn wir nun den Wirkungsgrad mit einberechnen um den Kraftstoff zu berechnen (Bei dem Stromverbrauch von 17,4 kWh und einem Wirkungsgrad von 35-40% bei Ottomotoren auf dem Bestpunkt) kommen wir auf folgende Rechnung:

Zuerst rechnen wir durch: 1kg Benzin hat einen Heizwert von ca. 11,4 kWh, die Dichte beträgt ca. 0,745 kg/l

11,4 * 0,745 = 8,493 kWh/l Heizwert

Ziehen wir nun noch den Wirkungsgrad von der Leistung ab (Mittelwert 37,5%)
8,493 * 0,375 = 3,184 kWh/l


Jetzt nehmen wir die 17,4 kWh und teilen es durch das obrige Ergebnis:

17,4 / 3,184 = 5,464 

Der gute Nissan Leaf verbraucht also wirkliche 5,464 Liter fiktives Benzin, was dann einem Co2 Ausstoß von 12,67 kg/100km gleich kommt.


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> wo ist der den hässlich ??



Ähm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn der schön ist fress ichn Besen. Diese Japanokarren mit diesen Schnörkelkarosserien sind mir sauber zu verspielt. Ich brauch markante und schlichte Details, deswegen prinzipell nur deutsche Autos. Franzosen erschlagen einen ja auch mit ihren nahezu lächerlichen Riesenscheinwerfern und Grills (Peugeot ist da ganz "groß" im Rennen  ) VW, Audi, BMW...das sind saubere Karren. German Engineering eben. 
Aber ich gönn ihn dir ja, wenns niemanden gäbe wie du, dann würden Elektroautos sich nie etablieren. Leider steigen eben deutsche Autobauer da nicht mit ein, höchstens Opel mit seinem Ampera und...naja Opel...reden wir nicht weiter. 

Das es nicht so off topic wird: Am Donnerstag wird der Mietvertrag unterschrieben 5/5


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.



Das hast du jetzt alles geschrieben, weil du meinen -vor Ironie kotzenden Post- nicht richtig deuten konntest? 

E-Autos sind momentan noch großer Schwachsinn. 
Um deinen Post mal zu kürzen 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Durch diese zusätzlich nötigen Rohstoffe kommt ein höherer Co2 Verbrauch bei der Herstellung zusammen .(Leider keine Zahlen bekannt) Und ob der die Differenz überwiegen kann, ist fraglich.




Ein Landrover mit nem fetten V8 ist noch sauberer, als ein E-Auto im gesamten.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt alles geschrieben, weil du meinen -vor Ironie kotzenden Post- nicht richtig deuten konntest?
> 
> E-Autos sind momentan noch großer Schwachsinn.
> Um deinen Post mal zu kürzen


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt alles geschrieben, weil du meinen -vor Ironie kotzenden Post- nicht richtig deuten konntest?
> 
> E-Autos sind momentan noch großer Schwachsinn.
> Um deinen Post mal zu kürzen
> ...



Dann habe ich die ganzen Rechnungen umsonst aufgestellt? 

Aber...aber... ach, ich geh jetzt Reispfanne machen. Auf meinem Elektroherd.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2013)

Hab gehört in den Tank zu pinkeln reduziert jegliche Abgase um 101%.

Hätte ich ein Führerschein, nen Auto und ein wenig Interesse würde ich es ausprobieren aber so... nah.

ZUM THEMA:
diese Woche Tattoo Termin machen lassen ICH FREU MICH SO OMMMMG/pi


----------



## Manowar (2. September 2013)

Tut mir Leid 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab gehört in den Tank zu pinkeln reduziert jegliche Abgase um 101%.



Gibt es fürn Diesel. Ist dieses "Adblue" was man ab und an sehen kann.
Das Fahrzeug muss dafür aber aufgebaut sein.
Sind um die 90%


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. September 2013)

Ich finde den Leaf cool, hab schon probe gefahren und mich weittesgehen informiert, tja fazit warte bis mitte oktober dan wird er geleast .
Danke für die Rechnung @Sean, sie wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten in zu leasen weil ich möchte ein zeichen setzen auch wenn ich der einzige bin.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

HIPSTERALARM! zu den waffen männer!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Danke für die Rechnung @Sean, sie wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten in zu leasen weil ich möchte ein zeichen setzen auch wenn ich der einzige bin.



Du willst ein Zeichen setzen... ein Zeichen für Umweltverschmutzung. Na gz. Hast ja schön die ganzen Lügen über Elektroautos gefressen.


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

für den post verneig ich mich vor sean! respekt alder!


----------



## Aun (2. September 2013)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/91qrSr1Kx9L._SL1500_.jpg

ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. es ging einfach nicht. bis ostern gibts daher nur brot, salami, und abgepackten käse


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> http://ecx.images-am...9L._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> ich konnte nicht wiederstehen. es ging einfach nicht. bis ostern gibts daher nur brot, salami, und abgepackten käse



Edit:

Mein Fehler -_-

Nettes Teil.


----------



## painschkes (2. September 2013)

_Meine Kopfhörer sind unterwegs 5/5

_


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2013)

Der Nachbau von der GTA Banshee von West Coast Costum.
Sieht hammer geil aus und man kann sie gewinnen. 5/5

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51297/rockstar-and-west-coast-customs-present-the-2013-gtav-bravado-ba.html


----------



## Alux (5. September 2013)

Die OP meiner Mutter ist gut verlaufen ohne Komplikationen, pure Erleichterung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Die OP meiner Mutter ist gut verlaufen ohne Komplikationen, pure Erleichterung


Np Bro, immer wieder gerne.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2013)

_Köpfhörer sind da, direkt alles angeschlossen und aktuell am "einhören" - geiler Sound! 10/5_


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Endlich CIV5 geschenkt bekommen  5/5
...oh warte doch nicht


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. September 2013)

das Freunde mir meine Fototapete tapeziert haben 5/5
ich hätte es sicher nicht so perfekt hinbekommen 

@painschkes:
welchen haste Dir denn geholt?


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2013)

_Die DT990 Pro 250 Ohm. :-)_


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. September 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die DT990 Pro 250 Ohm. :-)_



haha hab ich mir auch heute gekauft, ganz cool


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. September 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die DT990 Pro 250 Ohm. :-)_



thx 4 info
aha, alle fahren jetzt auf den ab - bin mal gespannt

schwanke aber noch, ob ich mir den auch hole, oder ob ich den Shure hole, weil ich den im Studio dann auch nutzen kann, wegen seiner sehr guten Neutralität, was ja beim abmischen sehr wichtig ist, damit ich die Tracks nicht nochmal ohne KH nachbearbeiten muß


----------



## painschkes (6. September 2013)

_Naja, ich fahr nicht drauf ab - ich hatte nur sowas in der Richtung angepielt..und da der und der DT770 vor kurzem 129€ anstatt 159€ gekostet haben, musste ich zuschlagen. :-)_


----------



## seanbuddha (6. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pEE58RRFZkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4i2wp3GkNrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



neuer arcade fire track am montag


----------



## Konov (6. September 2013)

Geiler Job, geiles Wetter... alles geil 5/5


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2013)

Die Taufe von meiner Kleinen. 

Ich sollte noch den Segensspruch üben, wie ging das noch: "Nimm' dieses Opfer an, oh Dunkler Fürst.....".


----------



## tear_jerker (6. September 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Taufe von meiner Kleinen.
> 
> Ich sollte noch den Segensspruch üben, wie ging das noch: "Nimm' dieses Opfer an, oh Dunkler Fürst.....".



Lasst euch versichern das das Weihwasser frisch ist, nicht das ihr einen Cartman in eurer Gemeinde habt


----------



## zoizz (7. September 2013)

nachher aufs Firmenfescht mit guten Kollegen und lecker Futter und Trinken. 4/5


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2013)

Heute erster Tag, 4 Stunden nicht beim Kunden, schon kommt n Telefon, sie hätten sich dazu entschieden, unseren Vertrag auch ohne entsprechende Genehmigung zu verlängern. Die können nicht ohne mich   5/5


----------



## Alux (9. September 2013)

Im Frühjahr war mein Schätzchen ganz klein und hat geschwächelt aber jetzt gegen Herbst ist es wunderschön geworden und 1 stolzen Meter groß 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

Tierisch aufgeregt wegen Samstag... 5/5


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tierisch aufgeregt wegen Samstag... 5/5



Du wirst entjungfert?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du wirst entjungfert?



 Mit 22...  neeee

Ist theoretisch nur ein Date, aber ist irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

Manowar kennt mich halt zu gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2013)

Kinners habt euch lieb.

Worauf ich mich freue... SAMSTAG 10000/5


----------



## Manowar (13. September 2013)

Meine Güte..hier hat aber wirklich jemand ne dünne Haut 


Viel Spaß Shakira


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. September 2013)

iOs 7 wuhu. 4/5
Heute Abend 2 gute Freunde treffen 5/5


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2013)

Yay, 1.3 in meiner mündlichen Prüfung. Da hat sich das Schieben beim 1. Prüfungstermin total gelohnt. 1.0 hab ich zwar etwas "dümmlich" verspielt, aber ist trotzdem super. Nachher noch meine Bewerbung am Fraunhofer Institut für die Bachelorarbeit (+SHK) abschicken (Stelle ist aber so gut wie sicher) und alles für heute getan. 4,5/5


----------



## Deanne (19. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> iOs 7 wuhu



ios 7 sieht so grauenvoll aus. Ich bereue es, den Mist runtergeladen zu haben.

@Topic:

Pommes, Soja-Nuggets, Cola und Monday Night RAW vom 16. September.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2013)

Regal gestrichen, Grundierung fertig 3/5

Grad am Kochen, LECKER 5/5

Feierabend, Wochenende 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2013)

auf den heutigen Abend 10000000000000000000/5.


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2013)

Wohnzimmer:  fertig Tapeten ab, viel gespachtelt, Deckenpanele auf einer Seite vorübergehend abgestützt, fertig tapeziert ...
Das war einiges an Arbeit, da die Wände nur aus Rigips bestehen und zudem so Einiges recht schieft gebaut wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen wird gestrichen und Montag wird angefangen, den Laminatboden zu vergelegen.
Das Wohnzimmer wirkt jetzt schon deutlich heller, wie zuvor. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (21. September 2013)

Heute Geburtstag nachfeiern, ich freu mich


----------



## Konov (21. September 2013)

Castle Story neue early access version auf steam ab Montag für alle kickstarter Backer 5/5

wird sicher immer noch buggy sein aber das prinzip ist einfach epic, wird zeit dass das Spiel weiter entwickelt wird

Achja... Schnupfen geht langsam weg 5/5
und Wochenende... immer noch 5/5 woohooo


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> auf den heutigen Abend 10000000000000000000/5.



Und, hat's wehgetan? ^^

@Topic:

Kosmetik-Großeinkauf <3


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr war mein Schätzchen ganz klein und hat geschwächelt aber jetzt gegen Herbst ist es wunderschön geworden und 1 stolzen Meter groß
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MEIN GOTT!

Ich bin ein Basilikum-Fanatiker.

Bei mir würde die Pflanze grad mal 1 Woche halten.
Basilikum aufs Brötchen mit Käse? Massenhaft!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und, hat's wehgetan? ^^



Mh...

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du meinst, jedenfalls hab ich noch ne Woche bis zum Tattoo


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mh...



Die Entjungferung, von der alle sprechen. ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (23. September 2013)

ich wüsste ja gern was rolf rumpanscher darüber denkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2013)

Waaaas wer hat denn bitte Sex. Ist doch total langweilig.


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

genau. shika pflanzt sich durch zellteilung fort


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2013)

Gefreut hat mich der Artikel nicht - aber belustigt schon


----------



## refload (25. September 2013)

Das D3 Auktionshaus abgeschaltet wird! GEIL!

5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2013)

Morgen noch und dann 2 Wochen frei 10000000000000000000000000/10
Montag Tattoo 10000000000000000000000/10
Mittwoch dick Feiern gehen mit Freundin 100000000000000000000000000/10

Hach ja, läuft irgendwie.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Direkt bei Amazon vorbestellt. Ich freu mich schon rieeeesig seitdem es angekündigt wurde <3

(Natürlich die Englische Version)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. September 2013)

lol ein englisches buch ist doch bestimmt voll schwierig zu lesen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol ein englisches buch ist doch bestimmt voll schwierig zu lesen


 

Nicht wirklich. Ich kann sehr sehr gut Englisch sprechen (Leider mit Amerikanischem Akzent @_@) und noch viel besser Englisch verstehen (Schriftlich, reicht bis hin zum Vertragsenglisch etc.)

(Dein *Hier beliebige Schulform einfügen*-Englisch kommt dagegen natürlich nicht an. )

Kumpel von mir regt es immer wieder auf das ich manchmal mehr englisch spreche als Deutsch. Zudem habe ich es immer öfters das ich Sachen lieber in Englisch als in Deutsch ausdrücke weil ich es für passender halte.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. September 2013)

Vertragsenglisch hatte ich in der Hauptschule leider nicht, deshalb muss ich mir meine Verträge immer von google übersetzen lassen


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Ich hatte solch ein Englisch auch nie in der Schule.
Sprachlich bin ich schon immer etwas erweitert gewesen. Ich hab mir auch als kleiner koten selbst lesen beigebracht.

Ps:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mf2-jly_-Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ich kann sehr sehr gut Englisch sprechen (Leider mit Amerikanischem Akzent @_@) und noch viel besser Englisch verstehen (Schriftlich, reicht bis hin zum Vertragsenglisch etc.)
> 
> (Dein *Hier beliebige Schulform einfügen*-Englisch kommt dagegen natürlich nicht an. )
> 
> Kumpel von mir regt es immer wieder auf das ich manchmal mehr englisch spreche als Deutsch. Zudem habe ich es immer öfters das ich Sachen lieber in Englisch als in Deutsch ausdrücke weil ich es für passender halte.



Also ich bin jetzt auch nicht grade das Sprachgenie oder hab immer brav meine Vokabel gelernt aber hab trotzdem keine Probleme mit Englisch. Gut ich rede jetzt nicht ganz so flüssig außer wenn ich ne Weile quatsch dann besserts sich und lesen kann ich eigtl alles ohne Probleme, von Fantasy über Thriller bis hin zu Wissenschaftlichem (gut bei dem Buch über Stringtheorien musste ich eine Menge Fachausdrücke nachschlagen ) und Cloud Atlas ist stellenweise etwas knifflig, bei gewissen Dialekten. Wobei es interessant ist, ich hab in den letzten 2 Monaten mein Englisch mehr verbessert als in den letzten 4 Jahren Schule.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ich kann sehr sehr gut Englisch sprechen (Leider mit Amerikanischem Akzent @_@) und noch viel besser Englisch verstehen (Schriftlich, reicht bis hin zum Vertragsenglisch etc.)
> 
> (Dein *Hier beliebige Schulform einfügen*-Englisch kommt dagegen natürlich nicht an. )
> 
> Kumpel von mir regt es immer wieder auf das ich manchmal mehr englisch spreche als Deutsch. Zudem habe ich es immer öfters das ich Sachen lieber in Englisch als in Deutsch ausdrücke weil ich es für passender halte.



hehe was! warum den leider mit amerikanischem Akzent?
geht mir auch so mit dem Englisch sprechen...oft fallen mir die englischen worte schneller ein als die deutschen.


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hehe was! warum den leider mit amerikanischem Akzent?



Ich kann das "leider" durchaus verstehen. Englisch mit amerikanischem Akzent finde ich furchtbar, ich ziehe britischen Akzent vor und habe mich auch immer eher daran orientiert.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. September 2013)

ok bin da in demfall genau anderst rum...liegt wohl daran das ich auch immer Amerikaner als Englisch lehrer hatte.

wunderbares zitat aus GTA V
"a lorry?"
"what the hell ist that?"


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. September 2013)

mach dich bitte nicht über meine bildung lustig, sonst wird das ernste konzequensen nach sich ziehen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (27. September 2013)

Genau, pöse Sahneputter!

Gleich ein Date. :3 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2013)

No. 4014 will be moved from its display location in Pomona, Calif., to Cheyenne, Wyo., where it will undergo restoration that is anticipated to take three to five years.
http://www.up.com/ab...ives/4014.shtml




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte die jemals wieder für Fahrten in Dienst gestellt werden werde ich garantiert für ne Woche nach Amerika fliegen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2013)

24 Stunden bis zu meinem Tattoo 100000000000000000000000/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. September 2013)

Die letzte Folge breaking bad nachher


----------



## Nijara (29. September 2013)

Über meinen ersten Set-Boni in SWTOR <3


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Die letzte Folge breaking bad nachher



schon draußen?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. September 2013)

Um 3 läuft es, müssen uns mal n stream suchen


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. September 2013)

hab 14 und 15 noch nicht >_<


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. September 2013)

Du hast Glück die werden direkt davor gezeigt


----------



## Ol@f (1. Oktober 2013)

1.7 in 'ner Informatikvorlesung. Ich saß 2 mal in der Vorlesung und hab effektiv am Tag vorher gelernt (alle Übungszettel in einem Rutsch bearbeitet). Hätte auch schief gehen können.  4/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

Auto wieder fit 100/5 
Neuen Job 1000/5


----------



## gu-be (3. Oktober 2013)

ein neues auto


----------



## Grushdak (5. Oktober 2013)

Wohnzimmer ist nun fast fertig "restauriert"^1 (u.a. mein erstes Laminat ohne große Hilfsmittel alleine verlegt).
Heute habe ich eine Schlafzimmerkomode halbiert und zum Unterschrank mit Oberplatte für den Fernseher ++ umgebaut.
Gardinen gewaschen/aufgehängt - man sind die schwer .. puuuh, Teppich unter die Möbelfüße geklebt +++ ...


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2013)

Noch mehr Möbel gestrichen 5/5


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Oktober 2013)

3/5 darüber, daß ich endlich den Beweis habe, daß mein (Noch-)Nachbar wirklich ein bisschen anders tickt:
gestern Abend beim Rollädenschliessen sah ich, daß in seinem Wohnzimmer ein geschmückter und beleuchteter Weihnachtsbaum steht 

naja, im Supermarkt gibt´s ja auch schon seit einigen Tagen Spekulatius usw.


----------



## Ol@f (6. Oktober 2013)

2 Wochen New York (und New Jersey) für lau. 5/5


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gestern meinen eifersüchtigen Freund abserviert und fühle mich nun herrlich befreit.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Oktober 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> 1.7 in 'ner Informatikvorlesung. Ich saß 2 mal in der Vorlesung und hab effektiv am Tag vorher gelernt (alle Übungszettel in einem Rutsch bearbeitet). Hätte auch schief gehen können.  4/5


Hahaha. Heute war Klausureinsicht. In einer Teilaufgabe stand etwas wie "Ergänzen Sie das Programm so, dass der Compilerfehler verschwindet". Weil ich keine Ahnung hatte (da war das Kurzzeitgedächtnis wohl nicht gut genug), habe ich die entscheidende Funktion in der main-Funktion auskommentiert. Dafür hab ich nachträglich 1 Punkt erhalten und nun 'ne 1.3.  5/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Oktober 2013)

ich hab immer eine 1, schönes leben

edit: ,0

und ich muss dafür auch nie in die uni ich liebe mich


----------



## Ogil (9. Oktober 2013)

Na dann bist Du ja wenigstens ein zufriedener 1-Euro-Jobber


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Oktober 2013)

^-^ :>


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2013)

ich frag mich eigtl von welchem medium er postet? oder bringt das i5s nicht mehr diesen bonus, dass es sagt von wo gepostet wurde ^^


----------



## Legendary (16. Oktober 2013)

Endlich wieder PC in der eigenen Wohnung und sogar mit Internet 6/5


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir gedacht:"Schauen wir uns doch Mal den Pokemon Anime an" (Pokemon: The Origin)
In 4 Folgen hat man den jungenen Pokemontrainern von heute gezeigt, warum das damals für uns so toll war. Außerdem muss ich jetzt ganz klar sagen, dass Ash eine Riesenflasche ist!
5/5


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Oktober 2013)

Glückskeckse, weil die letzten 2 mein Leben ins positive gerückt haben (ins Gleichgewicht) 600000/5
und nen berühter text: Wenn du weißt es geht nix mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Lichlein her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2013)

Heute Jackass Bad Grandpa gucken 5/5


----------



## Akkara (23. Oktober 2013)

Kann endlich Hearthstone spielen 10/10

Noch 2 beta zugänge übrig : 2214162545794783540759772 / 9934903753192199870508585


----------



## Grushdak (23. Oktober 2013)

... daß mein Wohnzimmer nun fast fertig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fernsehunterteil ist aus einer alten Komode umgebaut, Schreibttisch selbstgebaut + Schubladenteil von der Komode. 
Es fehlen nur ein paar Bilder (Bildercollagen), Kabelmanagement, ein Lampen-Stromanschluss, Heizungsabeckung,
Untergestelle für Pflanzen, evt. Regale und etwas Deko (z.B. selbstgemachte Öllampe).


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2013)

Hat was, der Sessel ist bißchen Omastyle aber sonst gemütlich ^^


----------



## Saji (24. Oktober 2013)

Seit heute scheint mein Internet wieder zu gehen. Dabei hab ich gar nichts gemacht. ^^ 5/5


----------



## zoizz (26. Oktober 2013)

Ein Eichhörnchenmount 4/5


ich habe es zwar (noch) nicht, aber welche Drogen muss man nehmen, um ein solch hammergeiles Mount zu kreieren?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meine letzte Matheklausur als Bachelorstudent hinter mich gebracht. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2013)

Nabend,

hatte ja gestern mein Genervtsein zu Mindfactory im Aufregungsthread geschrieben.

Nun ...
mein direkter Protest - meine telefonische Beschwerde hat scheinbar Wirkung gezeigt.
Vielleicht hat sie ja mein Beispiel zu ihren seltsamen Angaben überzeugt - aber nur vielleicht.^^
Als ich heute nachmittag von der Arbeit nachhause kam, fand ich ein e-mail vor, daß mein besteltes Teil um 14 Uhr verschickt wurde.  5/5


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Auf Star Citizen - das wird ein super Game sein!


----------



## Konov (5. November 2013)

Aufs wochenende, und wenn die erkältung richtig weg ist 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2013)

Auf den 23.11.13.
over 9000/10


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2013)

Battlescreen im Battlelog von BF4 - Geiler, vor allem praktischer Scheiss 10/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. November 2013)

Aber nur, wenn man auch ein iPad sein Eigen nennt, nicht wahr?


----------



## H2OTest (7. November 2013)

nö geht auch wunderbar auf meinem Asus Transformer


----------



## Trollmops (7. November 2013)

dlan LÄUFT und es ist gefühlt 10x schneller als mein altes wlan, ich feier.

liegende 8/5

hoffentlich bewährts sich auch beim zocken :>

edit: YES!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2013)

Pizzadienst kommt um diese Zeit und dem Mistwetter pünktlich und dann ists noch ne echt schnuckelige 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Pizzadienst kommt um diese Zeit und dem Mistwetter pünktlich und dann ists noch ne echt schnuckelige 5/5



*Kopfkino*


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. November 2013)

darüber, daß ich painschkes Empfehlung zum Headset Syberia v2 von Steelseries gefolgt bin PLUS painschkes Hinweis auf Amazon-Angebot dessen 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. November 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> darüber, daß ich painschkes Empfehlung zum Headset Syberia v2 von Steelseries gefolgt bin PLUS painschkes Hinweis auf Amazon-Angebot dessen 5/5



Ich mag das Teil inzwischen nicht mehr so. Ist mir schon 2 mal kaputt gegangen und musste ausgetauscht werden. Qualität ist nicht sehr hoch


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. November 2013)

Ich freu mich auf das kommende Housing in WoW, weil ich mir das schon sehr lange gewünscht habe. 1000/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. November 2013)

2014 neues Bizzy Album, das nächste Jahr ist jetzt schon gerettet. 5/5

Ansonsten mit Ginger Snap5 eine neue Band gefunden die unendlich geil ist. :> 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2013)

Ich freue mich heute noch über einen Arbeitserfolg und die Hilfe eines Nachbarn am letzten Freitag ~/5.

Zurzeit habe ich seit Wochen Rücken/Hüftprobleme(?) und ein 2.tes lediertes Knie.
Dennoch habe letzten Freitag bereits 'nen halben Tag im Kindergarten schwer gearbeitet.
Danach ging es ab zum Arbeiten bei einem Freund.
Angesagt war im Hintergarten Grasnarben abstechen, umgraben, entkrauten mulchen - und das bei lehmigen Boden nach reichlich Regen + Restwurzeln eines ausgerodeten Baumes.
Zu meinem Überfluss meinte ich nach dort 3,5 Stunden arbeiten, daß ich im Vorgarten noch den einen Baumrest ausrode.

Da habe ich mir was aufgehalst.
Ich hatte bereits einen 30cm tiefen Graben ringsum gebuddelt und dabei etliche ca 3-4cm dick Wurzeln abgestochen.
Der Stumpf (Durchmesser ca 10cm mit nebentrieben) bewegte sich dennoch keinen Millimeter. 

Ich wollte schon fast aufgeben, was ich nie so schnell tue.
Da kam ein Nachbar und fragte nach einer Axt.
Axt kam und er haute richtig rein (den Schwung hatte ich an dem Spätnachmittag nicht mehr).
Die letzten 3 Wurzeln überlies er mir - und ... und das Ding war raus.

Ja, so ist es oft im Leben.
Da muß erst einer kommen, einen anstupsen, ermutigen - den Rest muß/kann man dann selber schaffen.
Dafür war/bin ich echt dankbar - und glücklich.


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2013)

Morgen Geburtstag und einen Tag Urlaub, schönen Tag mit meiner Dame verbringen. 5/5


----------



## Manowar (15. November 2013)

Wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft, eine Freundin zu bekommen? 

Lass´ krachen


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wie hast du es eigentlich geschafft, eine Freundin zu bekommen?





Ich sehe gut aus, bin gebildet und habe ein freches Mundwerk, müsste wohl alles erklären.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich sehe gut aus, bin gebildet und habe ein freches Mundwerk, müsste wohl alles erklären.




Also entweder hast du sie aus dem Katalog bestellt oder sie hat ein Ventil. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage was von beidem zutrifft.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2013)

Meinung geändert >.>


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2013)

Bei mir wirkt Promethazin auch nicht.

BTT: MRT gelaufen, Meniskus nicht kaputt, vermutlich nur geprellt und Wasser im Gelenk. Erleichterung over 9000.


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich sehe gut aus, bin gebildet und habe ein freches Mundwerk, müsste wohl alles erklären.



Seit wann kommt das bei den Frauen an? Versoffen, arbeitsfaul, saublöd und mit Hang zu Gewalt zieht bei den meisten Frauen, die ich kenne, viel besser.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. November 2013)

top stell mich bitte vor(:


----------



## bkeleanor (21. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> top stell mich *bitte* vor(:



fail
zu höfflich :-)


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2013)

Stell vor Du Arsch sonst Kloppe?

Aber ernsthaft - tolle Hechte wie wir wollen doch garkeine Frauen die auf solche Typen stehen


----------



## Deanne (21. November 2013)

Frauen wollen halt keine netten Männer. Und Männer wollen keine netten Frauen, mit denen man Pferde stehlen kann. So siehts leider aus.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. November 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Seit wann kommt das bei den Frauen an? Versoffen, arbeitsfaul, saublöd und mit Hang zu Gewalt zieht bei den meisten Frauen, die ich kenne, viel besser.



Da kennst dann halt meine Ex nicht... Die hat mich fast wie von Dir beschrieben kennengelernt und es geschafft mich innerhalb von knapp nem 1/2 Jahr mich um fast 180° zu ändern ( wo ich mir später dachte ´´ hei das bin doch ICH und ICH mag MICH so wie ICH bin, ausserdem hat sie mich doch wohl so "kennen und lieben gelernt" also wossu s´soll ich mich so grass än´ner *rülps* hach zisch das wieder XD ). Ach so, noch mal btt: Heute super Wetter gewesen, habe nen "neues" lustiges Browsergame für mich gefunden - Anno Online - und ich werde mir gleich mal was feines zu futtern kochen, so mit lecker 2xNachtisch und 2! Hauptgängen XD 

Janee Völlerei ist ungesund!


Lasst es Euch gut gehen 

so long


Ford


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2013)

Kein Bann durch Umstellung auf Iban 5/5
Überweisung gehen doch, aber anders 5/5

Arzttermin -100/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2013)

Gute Noten in letzter Zeit, obwohl ich im Gegensatz zum vorherigen Jahr sehr viel weniger lerne... 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2013)

Auf das Weihnachtsgeschenk was ich bestellt habe... das zwar nicht für mich ist, aber wayne xD


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2013)

Gestern Abend sehr spontan noch mit zwei Freundinnen feiern gegangen - erstens: da gab's Pure Cider. Zweitens: Die Musik war zwischenzeitlich echt gut und ich hab sogar mal wieder getanzt ^_^ War echt spaßig, obwohl ich zwischen meinem vierstündigen Seminar und dem Bus, den ich kriegen musste, grade mal eine Stunde Zeit zum zur Bank laufen, heim, duschen, Haare föhnen, schminken, anziehen und Krempel von Rucksack in meine Tasche packen hatte, um dann wieder zur Bushaltestelle zu laufen


----------



## Slayed (23. November 2013)

Morgen läuft die Tourist Trophy der Isle of Man im Fernsehen Wroooom Wroooom 4/5!!!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2013)

Der All4One Modus in LoL 5/5
Endlich trollen ohne Ärger zubekommen, nur die Spaßbremsen nerven.
Der Modus ist doch extra da um Quatsch zu machen, ein Glück sieht der Großteil das so wie ich und wir haben meist Champs mit den man den Gegner in den Wahnsinn treiben kann.


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2013)

gg wp 5/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2013)

... seit letzten Freitag nun 19 Jahre "drogenfrei" ...
... auf den 17. Dezember - wo es nach Hamburg geht (wobei es sicherlich eine gemischte Zeit werden wird)...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (30. November 2013)

Heute Abend in Dortmund Black Sabbath  


Ich platze vor Vorfreude !!!! 



5/5


----------



## Aun (30. November 2013)

und das regt dich auf??? Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (30. November 2013)

Na ist doch aufregend.


----------



## zoizz (30. November 2013)

Es gibt ein Mech-Mount.

NEEEEED!!!!1


5/5


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

ehm wat?
in der annahme unser shakira hier hat erst jetzt bemerkt. dass es einen mech zum basteln gibt........ *FACEPALM*


----------



## zoizz (1. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ehm wat?
> in der annahme unser shakira hier hat erst jetzt bemerkt. dass es einen mech zum basteln gibt........ *FACEPALM*



ur so fcking wrong! nevermind...



M E C H M O U N T!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ehm wat?
> in der annahme unser shakira hier hat erst jetzt bemerkt. dass es einen mech zum basteln gibt........ *FACEPALM*



Was hat das bitte mit mir zu tun ? Ich hab hier nix gepostet.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und das regt dich auf??? Oo



Kommentar =/= Threadtitel.....


----------



## Baron King Zwei (1. Dezember 2013)

facepalm

für aun

haha


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Dezember 2013)

BTT:

das ich es gestern Nacht doch noch geschafft habe, das Wohnzimmer in meiner neuen Wohung ordentlich für den 1.Advent fertigzustellen 
(ich kann bald keine Umzugskartons mehr sehen )


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2013)

Urlaub bis Donnerstag 5/5


----------



## Tiyanah (2. Dezember 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... seit letzten Freitag nun 19 Jahre "drogenfrei" ...
> ... auf den 17. Dezember - wo es nach Hamburg geht (wobei es sicherlich eine gemischte Zeit werden wird)...



grats!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Dezember 2013)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/lists/50-best-albums-of-2013-20131202/vampire-weekend-modern-vampires-of-the-city-19691231 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> http://www.rollingst...e-city-19691231 5/5



Die Tatsache, das Kanye auf Platz 2 ist, macht die Liste vollkommen lächerlich  

Finde aber gut, das Vampire Weekend zumindest vor Miley sind...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Dezember 2013)

Vampire weekend haben doch das Album des Jahres?!
und yeezus auf 2 ist auf den Punkt, kommen viele nicht
Mit klar, aber wer sich reingefunden hat wird es so brillant finden wie ich(((:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2013)

Im Endeffekt ist es eh Geschmackssache, Lorde hätte ich auch weiter oben gesehen. Bei Kanye ist es eher ne Abneigung meiner seits  
Und sorry, bei Vampire Weekend hatte ich mich verguckt. Gute Band, verdient auf 1.

BTT: Morgen Geburtstag 3/5


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Dezember 2013)

Morgen geht's mit Starbound los!


----------



## Slayed (4. Dezember 2013)

Theoretischen Part der Abschlussprüfung Teil 2 meiner Ausbildung Bestanden 1000000000000/5


----------



## Deanne (5. Dezember 2013)

5/5: Ich habe nächste Woche ein Date. Whoooohooo!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2013)

So kurz vor Weihnachten? Gewagt!

Neuer Adventskalender  Gott! Mit Zartbitterschokolade! 5/5


----------



## zoizz (5. Dezember 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> So kurz vor Weihnachten? Gewagt!
> 
> Neuer Adventskalender  Gott! Mit Zartbitterschokolade! 5/5



Dann war heute ja Völlerei angesagt: 5 Türchen auf einmal!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2013)

Starbound


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Dezember 2013)

Heute entlich die Restliche Ingamewährung von Anno-Online bekommen, anch dem ich mich seit Montag mit dem Support gemailt habe....
Okay das vorgeplänkel gehört eigentlich in den Thread "Was ärgert Euch SO RICHTIG" und würde da von mir warscheinlich 
mit einer 4,4/5 eingeordnet werden, aber BlueByte war da dann doch kulant und hat mir noch mal ne kleine Entschädigung draufgepackt daher
hatte ich heuer plötzlich 20k Rubine mehr aufn Ingamekonton und dachte nur geil das ist ja mal 5,1/5!


----------



## Jordin (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es schneit!
*****/5
Sogar horizontal, dank Xaver


----------



## Keashaa (6. Dezember 2013)

Schokonikolaus hat mich am Arbeitsplatz empfangen  5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-n_BxhvkVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das hier erscheint auf CD/DVD! Ich freu mich so rieeeeeeeeeeesig <3 Ich kanns garnicht in Worte fassen


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab nach längerem endlich mal wieder Spaß an Serious Sam.


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2013)

Darüber das ich mir jetzt König der Löwen ansehen werde


----------



## Jordin (8. Dezember 2013)

Heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schmücken. 

 Ho-ho-ho!


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Is des net a wengerl früh?


----------



## Jordin (8. Dezember 2013)

Nein


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Is des net a wengerl früh?



man will ja schliesslich was vom weihnachtsbaum haben 

und ist ja der 2te advent schon


----------



## Jordin (8. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> man will ja schliesslich was vom weihnachtsbaum haben



Genau das war meine Intention.
Warum 30 Euro für etwas ausgeben, was ich dann nur von Heiligabend bis Sylvester habe?


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2013)

Jordin schrieb:


> Genau das war meine Intention.
> Warum 30 Euro für etwas ausgeben, was ich dann nur von Heiligabend bis Sylvester habe?



20.12. - 6.1. !!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> 1.12. - 6.1. !!



fixed.


----------



## Alux (8. Dezember 2013)

Ihr mobbt mir doch


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ihr mobbt mir doch



nope. Ich kenne nur keinen Ort, an dem nicht zum ersten Advent hin der Baum aufgestellt wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

Und ich kenne keinen Ort, an dem zum ersten Advent der Baum aufgestellt wird.

Wir lassen ihn meist vom 20.12. bis kurz nach Neujahr stehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2013)

Tut mir Leid, Alux... aber die anderen haben recht ._.


----------



## Jordin (8. Dezember 2013)

Alles, nur nicht vor Totensonntag schmücken!!! "Ein Unding!", so der moralistische Kleinbürger.


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2013)

immer dieses rumgepupe!
pffff ich schmück den baum am totensonntag mit kleinen plastik skeletten ^^


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2013)

dass jaedong (sc2 spieler) endlich mal wieder ein turnier gewonnen hat ... auch wenn es "nur" das ASUS ROG turnier war/ist


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2013)

beim Weihnachtsmannsackhüpfen Platz 4 gemacht 5/5


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2013)

wie? du bist dem wm auf dem sack rumgesprungen? ^^


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2013)

naja nicht ganz - war ein Staffellauf - haben uns also abgewechselt mit Hüpfen


----------



## Jordin (11. Dezember 2013)

Super Wetter! 5/5

Draußen ist es nebelig. Ich achte auf das Rauschen im Radio und wäre nicht überrascht, wenn ne schlurfende Krankenschwester aus Silent Hill hinter der nächsten Kurve auf mich warten würde. 
spooky      [sub]/5[/sub]


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2013)

Habe heute einen guten Deal beim Fahrkartenkauf (vorort am Schalter) gemacht. 5/5
Dann freut es mich, daß Firefox endlich die Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu KIS behoben hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dann freut es mich, daß Firefox endlich die Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu KIS behoben hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat es?

*Direkt nachschaut*


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja beim linken Bild kam bis gestern keine Meldung mehr, der Schutz war scheinbar nicht mehr aktiviert in Firefox.
Beim rechten Bild fehlten bis gestern die 2 Symbole - 1x "Links untersuchen" und 1x "Virtuelle Tastatur".

Doch nun geht wieder alles - leider bis zum nächsten grundlegenden Update von Firefox.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir funzt es nicht ._.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht hast Du schon eine neuere Version von Firefox, wo es wieder nicht geht. 
Ich habe derzeit Firefox ... mom ... in Systemsteuerung nachguck .... FF 25.01.


----------



## Jordin (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Welt ist grad sowas von in Ordnung 5/5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FASGKgRiihw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. Dezember 2013)

schokopudding im kühlschrank gefunden 10/10
neutral milk hotel nächstes jahr in deutschland 10/10


----------



## Grushdak (12. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> schokopudding im kühlschrank gefunden 10/10



Und? Welche Farbe hat er?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. Dezember 2013)

schokoladenfarben mit schneeweißer sahne
dachte schon ich kann heute nichts mehr essen


----------



## Grushdak (12. Dezember 2013)

Dienstag geht's ab nach Hamburg.   ~/5


----------



## Baron King Zwei (12. Dezember 2013)

ja cool dann gehen wir saufen, bring cola mit

501 posts aber das musste gesagt werden


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Dezember 2013)

04.10.2014 gehts nach München zu Veritas Maximus (der neuen Band von Kevin Russell)!! FUCK YEAH! &#9829;


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2013)

Ab sofort Urlaub - und erst naechstes Jahr wieder arbeiten


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2013)

Man det war Nacht. Aber geil wars und das alles ohne einen einzigen Tropfen Alk


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2013)

Mit Medikamenten posen ist nicht cool, just sayin. 

Heute 8 Stunden Filme in der Schule geguckt -100/5 Freude-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2013)

-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich freu mich halt nur. Und das ist mir klar, wäre das ganze hier nicht einigermaßen Anonym würde ich das auch niemals posten. Fragmal Schneemaus ob ich bei Facevook sowas poste  (Nein, würde ich nie.)



Oh man...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

ja schon n bisschen komisch sowas zu posten, aber das ist nur meine meinung

neuer wall 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ja schon n bisschen komisch sowas zu posten, aber das ist nur meine meinung
> 
> neuer wall 5/5


Ich glaube es kaum, aber da stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich glaube es kaum, aber da stimm ich dir zu.



freut mich, dass du da auch so gern einkaufen gehst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2013)

Hö?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

am neuen wall(:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> am neuen wall(:




Ich hab das auf dein Kommentar mit dem posten bezogen. x)


----------



## Saji (19. Dezember 2013)

Grade entdeckt das ich am 18.10. nen Heartstone Beta Key bekommen habe. oO Key eben eingelöst und schon am runterladen.  5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2013)

Meine Heizung geht wieder!<3


----------



## schneemaus (26. Dezember 2013)

Heute den zweiten Feiertag mit einer sehr guten Freundin verbringen 10/5 


Sie hat abgesagt - ist krank


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2014)

WorldofTanks deinstalliert zu haben ...
Zudem auf die Anzeige, die sie dann wegen vorsätzlichem Betrug erhalten werden - sollte sich bis zum Sonntag nichts tun ...

ps. und auf den kommenden neuen Fernseher ...


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2014)

was hat den world of tanks mit dir gemacht ?


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2014)

dazu mein kleines Topic ... 

Eine schon fast lustige einmalige Weihnachtsgeschichte

Nun ist mein Crawis wegen heutiger wohl etwas abgenervter Meinungsäußerung (aber imo noch etwas höflich) 3 Tage gesperrt.
Mein viel älterer Account ist nun auch wegen angeblichen Multiaccount zur Umgehung der Crawis Sperre gesperrt.

Der Ticketverlauf und die PMs mit dem WG Staff sind echt schon filmreif.


----------



## Deanne (3. Januar 2014)

5/5: Ich habe mich mit einem Freund vertragen, den ich ziemlich blöd angemacht habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist einfach nur toll <3


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2014)

Mittwoch geht es nach Berlin! Tattoo-Tourismus!


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2014)

> The Running Man ist nicht mehr indiziert
> Schwarzenegger-Actioner nach 25 Jahren runter vom Index



jetzt fehlt nur noch ne nette bluray fassung wie bei total recall für den film 

wusste garnicht das der auf dem index war ^^


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2014)

Gerade spontan eine vergünstigte Karte für A Day To Remember und Everytime I Die bekommen, weil ein Freund in der Halle arbeitet. Gute Sache.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2014)

Den Brief von der Uni aufgemacht und nach 12 Wartesemestern endlich "zugelassen" drauf gelesen - unglaublich/5.


----------



## myadictivo (5. Februar 2014)

meine r9 290 ist im versand und sollte morgen eintreffen und somit ist auch das zweite teso beta-wochenende gerettet 
und das beste an der sache ist dann auch noch : ich hab keinen wochenend-dienst und die freundin ist auch außer haus..


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2014)

Hab grade meinen Mietvertrag erneuert und im Zuge dessen von meiner Vermieterin die Erlaubnis bekommen eine Katze zu haben. Das heisst jetzt erstmal die Wohnung Kaetzchen-sicher machen und dann beginnt die Suche nach meinem neuen Mitbewohner


----------



## myadictivo (5. Februar 2014)

meine erfahrung hat mich gelehrt, dass es kein kätzchen-sicher gibt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stundenlang draht drangebastelt, damit die eumel nicht beim raufen durch den spalt fallen.. umsonst ^^


----------



## Manowar (5. Februar 2014)

Meine lag mal bequem aufm Geländer meines Balkons in ~8m Höhe..da geht einem schon kurz die Pumpe.
Aber sie maunzt mich Seelenruhig an


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2014)

Naja - ich meine halt auch nicht nur zur Sicherheit der Katze 

In meiner Bude haengen z.B. ueberall wild Kabel rum - das muss mal ordentlich gemacht werden damit das Kaetzchen nicht meint "Tolles Spielzeug! Und das kribbelt so schoen wenn man reinbeisst!". Und ansonsten steht halt auch ueberall viel Plunder rum bei dem es nicht so spassig waere, wenn der von der Katze abgeraeumt wird...


----------



## myadictivo (5. Februar 2014)

ja..kabel sind übel 
die 2 haben div. handy-ladekabel aufm gewissen und auch mal meine telefondose angefressen : kein internet mehr. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2014)

So scheiße es mir auch geht, sobald ich meine Katze auf meinem Bett schlafen sehe fühle ich mich schon etwas besser.


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2014)

Yeah, der neue Monitor ist da und ich will ihn gar nicht mehr hergeben  Selbst zwischen 1440p und 2160p sieht man einen riesigen Unterschied Oo Das Bild ist einfach viel schärfer  3/5

Dummerweise muss ich nun nochmal sehr viel Geld für Festplatten ausgeben, um LPs in der hohen Auflösung aufzunehmen...


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Gold in Abfahrt


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2014)

Der neue RAID-Controller funktioniert, allerdings ist RAID 5 damit zu langsam. Aus irgendeinem Grund wird nur mit 50 MB/s geschrieben. Na ja, dann kaufe ich eben noch eine Festplatte für ein RAID 10 mit 6 Festplatten und dann sollte ich keine Probleme mehr haben  Zumindest bekomme ich keine Bluescreens mehr seit mehreren Stunden 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2014)

Selbst gemalte Bilder von " meinen " Kiddies zum Valentinstag geschenkt bekommen zu haben  ... sovielmehrwertalsneollebeschenkenzumüssen/5


----------



## Fyras (15. Februar 2014)

Dass ich nach über einer Woche Dauerarbeit meine ESO-Gilde, Amaraldane, endlich der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren kann!


----------



## Grushdak (16. Februar 2014)

falsches Topic


----------



## Trollmops (17. Februar 2014)

eine woche urlaub! yeah/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2014)

Gold für die Skispringer 5/5 - gegen die Österreicher ist das ne extremst gute Leistung... 

Achso und daaaarüber :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2014)

morgen frei. 5/5


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2014)

darüber:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pTZ2Tp9yXyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (19. Februar 2014)

_Ich habe mich über Rocket & Groot so schlapp gelacht  die beiden alleine konnten einen Film wert sein ^^_


----------



## Grushdak (20. Februar 2014)

gerade das erste Mal einen Bürgerkrieg beendet ...


----------



## Tikume (21. Februar 2014)

Ich freue mich, dass ZAM nun doch noch ins Wochenende darf ^^


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2014)

Das der Wartungsgnom buffed ganz gemacht hat und jetzt ins wochende kann


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2014)

Danke ;D aber nicht zu früh freuen - die für buffed zuständigen Einzelserver jammern grad wegen zuviel Last.


----------



## Legendary (21. Februar 2014)

Also so ganz haut das noch nicht hin hier. Das wars wohl mitm Feierabend.


----------



## Rexo (21. Februar 2014)

@Armes Zam


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2014)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/wolfenstein-the-new-order-preview/#/2

ich wil, ich will!


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> http://www.digitaltr...der-preview/#/2
> 
> ich wil, ich will!



Da kann man sich nur anschließen 

Ich weiß noch, wie ich das ältere gekauft habe.
War ein richtiger verschneiter Tag (~20cm). Ich bin mit nem Kumpel in die Stadt gelatscht und wäre dabei fast schmerzhaft gestorben


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Februar 2014)

Noch 1 Tag Arbeit und dann vier tage wochende!


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2014)

Keine Worte, die oft aus meinem Mund kommen, aber: Ich freu mich wie blöd über den Regen und hoffe, der hält noch bis Samstag!

Dann werde ich nicht dazu genötigt, bei dem Umzug in dem Viertel mitzurollen, in dem unser Verein seinen Sitz hat :>


----------



## Jordin (28. Februar 2014)

Hausfraulichen Pflichten nachgekommen 5/5
Habe das Gefühl, jetzt alles schaffen zu können!!
Almighty!


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2014)

Aus zwei kaputten PCs einen ganzen gemacht


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2014)

Bis einschließlich Dienstag frei!

TOP!


----------



## Grushdak (28. Februar 2014)

Grippaler Effekt scheinbar vorüber ... 5/5
Schulterbeschwerden irgendwie nach chiropraktischem Eingriff derzeit kaum noch spürbar ... 5/5

... daß ich mir nun einen OP Termin für meinen letzten Dunkelheitszahn holen kann ... 5/5


WOCHENENDE 5/5

*edit* und seit heute nun freie Sicht über das Tal nach Südwest/Westen/Nordwest ... 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2014)

Dass der Umzug rum is 1000/5.

War dann doch ganz witzig, aber anstrengend, auf ner Straße mit lauter Hindernissen in Form von Bonbons, Gullideckeln etc. fährt es sich echt nicht so lustig. Und meine Rollen sehen aus...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2014)

Ich kann mir nen Stream mit 720p anschauen. Das kommt so gut wie nie vor, weshalb mich das doch erfreut.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh ja!!


----------



## Grushdak (3. März 2014)

Hauptgeschichte von Skyrim (Grundspiel) ist durch ... bis auf die Eroberung des Rebellenhauptsitzes + paar Kleinigkeiten + Gilden ...
und ü diesen Screen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat was mit den Vampiren zu tun

Nur mal eine Frage.
Was bitte ist das denn? (habe mich noch nicht darum gekümmert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2014)

AUF DAS HIER OMGAAAAWD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RIFqHn_Ul0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Negev (8. März 2014)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf Watch Dogs. Die Trailer habens mir irgendwie angetan. Hoffentlich kommts dann auch wirklich im Mai.

[media]https://www.youtube....h?v=EnfB8Qjnwp4https://www.youtube....h?v=EnfB8Qjnwp4[/media]


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2014)

Ich es heute auf die kette bekommen habe das Haus zu verlassen


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2014)

Arbeit geschafft ... gleich 27m² Balkonia im Sonnenschein.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein neuer Stab <3


----------



## Legendary (11. März 2014)

Dass Ulli Hoeneß hoffentlich eingesperrt wird dieser überhebliche und großkotzige Depp der JETZT auf reumütig wird, als rauskommt das es über 27Mio hinterzogene Steuern sind! 4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dass Ulli Hoeneß hoffentlich eingesperrt wird dieser überhebliche und großkotzige Depp der JETZT auf reumütig wird, als rauskommt das es über 27Mio hinterzogene Steuern sind! 4/5



This. Soviel er auch für den FCB getan hat, so unverständlich finde ich es, dass er immer noch solch einen Rückhalt genießt. Ich meine, bei Straftaten sind wir ja alle gleich oder ?


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dass Ulli Hoeneß hoffentlich eingesperrt wird dieser überhebliche ...


Hoffentlich nicht ... und wenn, muß er da hoffentlich unentgeltlich arbeiten.
Der hat uns schon genügend Gelder gekostet - jetzt auch noch "Wohnen" auf Kosten der Bürger ? ... Danke auch.
Von mir aus kann er anfangen, die Straßen mit 'nem Besen zu fegen. 
Unser Dorf z.B. hat kein Gelder mehr dafür übrig.


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht ... und wenn, muß er da hoffentlich unentgeltlich arbeiten.
> Der hat uns schon genügend Gelder gekostet - jetzt auch noch "Wohnen" auf Kosten der Bürger ? ... Danke auch.
> Von mir aus kann er anfangen, die Straßen mit 'nem Besen zu fegen.
> Unser Dorf z.B. hat kein Gelder mehr dafür übrig.



Wieviele Kosten hast du denn verursacht?


----------



## Grushdak (11. März 2014)

So Einige ... kA ... 
Der Unterschied ist nur ich habe nicht bewußt hinterzogen.
Private Gläubigerschulden sind schon längst abbezahlt.
Und eingezahlt habe ich durch meine Arbeiten auch schon Einiges.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2014)

Hahaha es gibt in dem Ort hier tatsächlich Leute in meinem Alter .. +/-  3Jahre. Vielleicht sollte ich mal öfters am Wochenende das haus verlassen


----------



## Alux (15. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Hahaha es gibt in dem Ort hier tatsächlich Leute in meinem Alter .. +/-  3Jahre. Vielleicht sollte ich mal öfters am Wochenende das haus verlassen



Neid  
Im Ort hier gibts 0 in mein Alter und in der nächsten Stadt sind zu viele Kiddies und in meinem Alter laufen fast nur Typen 


Aber hey, gestern hab ich den Chef in meinem Stammlokal ausgenommen, war wieder lustig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. März 2014)

Die Musik von Akira Yamaoka, die ist so atemberaubend.&#9829;


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2014)

2x werde ich noch wach ... heißa ... dann sind Schmerzen wech. 
(Testament ist schon geschrieben )


----------



## Ogil (18. März 2014)

Ich werde noch 4x wach und dann holen wir unseren neuen Mitbewohner ab


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2014)

Haswell-E mit 8 Kernen kommt dieses Jahr. Endlich tut sich mal was bei den Prozessoren, seit Ende 2011 (i7-3930K bzw. i7-3960X) hat sich die Leistung ja nicht wirklich erhöht, zumindest nicht im Desktop-Bereich. 3/5

Wenn AMD jetzt noch eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu Intel wäre, wären die Preise auch nicht so hoch...


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn AMD jetzt noch eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu Intel wäre, wären die Preise auch nicht so hoch...


AMD ist das doch - nahezugleich in Leistung ... dazu nur 1/3 so teuer (z.B. mit dem Kavieri).

Und 8 Kerne für Deine Let's Plays? 
Sehr sehr viele Anwendungen/Spiel laufen noch nicht mal standardmäßig auf 2 Kernen (geschweige denn 4 Kernen).
Was soll ich denn da mit 8 Kernen?

bt

Freue mich wenn morgen ca 11 Uhr vorbei ist.  ~/5

greetz


----------



## Königmarcus (18. März 2014)

Pro7 Gewinnspiel zum neuen _Captain America_-Film gewonnen 

Übermorgen gehts nach Berlin zur Vorpremiere <3


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. März 2014)

Damit ist also endlich bewiesen, dass man bei TV-Gewinnspielen tatsächlich was gewinnen kann 

Dir Viel Spaß bei der Vorpremiere!


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> AMD ist das doch - nahezugleich in Leistung ... dazu nur 1/3 so teuer (z.B. mit dem Kavieri).
> 
> Und 8 Kerne für Deine Let's Plays?
> Sehr sehr viele Anwendungen/Spiel laufen noch nicht mal standardmäßig auf 2 Kernen (geschweige denn 4 Kernen).
> Was soll ich denn da mit 8 Kernen?


Ja, und der AMD-Prozessor braucht 70% mehr Strom... 8 Kerne brauche ich nicht für Spiele, sondern zum Enkodieren der Videos. x264 läuft auf mindestens 16 Threads, notfalls lasse ich 2 oder 3 Encoding-Vorgänge gleichzeitig laufen, wenn der Prozessor nicht komplett ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Königmarcus (18. März 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Damit ist also endlich bewiesen, dass man bei TV-Gewinnspielen tatsächlich was gewinnen kann
> 
> Dir Viel Spaß bei der Vorpremiere!





Haha, ja ich hab auch erst gezweifelt 
Danke^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. März 2014)

Interessant, ein Kollege aus meiner WoW Gilde hat gestern auch erzählt das er Karten zur Vorpremiere vom neuen Captain America-Film gewonnen hat. Allerdings in Frankfurt. ^^


----------



## Jordin (19. März 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Interessant, ein Kollege aus meiner WoW Gilde hat gestern auch erzählt das er Karten zur Vorpremiere vom neuen Captain America-Film gewonnen hat. Allerdings in Frankfurt. ^^



Kein Wunder. Leere Kinosessel sind ja auch peinlich.


Freuen? Nix. Alles trist. 0/5


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2014)

auch wenn es heute bei der Fahrt zur Uni-Klinik paar Probleme gab ...
Weisheitszahn-OP überstanden ... endlich keine Schmerzen mehr. ~/5

So erst mal nen Süppchen futtern.^^


----------



## Ogil (21. März 2014)

Gleich Wochenende und morgen holen wir unser neues Katerchen ab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. März 2014)

Das ich das wiederentdeckt habe:
Mein Link

Level jetzt direkt mal ein 2H Enhancer hoch, nur um zu gehen ob das noch klappt.&#9829;

5/5


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2014)

das haben die schon in tbc geändert 

aber verstärker mit dual wield macht mit richtigen equip noch gut schaden


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. März 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das haben die schon in tbc geändert
> 
> aber verstärker mit dual wield macht mit richtigen equip noch gut schaden




Abeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, ich kann ja noch als 2h Enhancer rumlaufen, bei dem HP Pool, kannste eh nichts onehitten..


----------



## Alux (24. März 2014)

Freitag kommt mein neues Bike


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2014)

Jo, als wir es gestern ausprobiert haben war dann nach 8 Minuten EUW down hahha


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. März 2014)

Bisher habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem teambuilder. 20min Wartezeit auf nen Support. In 4 Spielen waren alle 9 Spieler extremst unfreundlich und es wurde übers ganze Spiel nur übelst hart geflamed.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. März 2014)

Nagut Wartezeiten kann ich nicht beurteilen da wir immer 4-5 Leute sind und darunter meistens ein supp ist. Das geflame hat aber glaube ich nichts mit dem builder zu tun .. Kannst auch im normal/ranked/aram haben


----------



## tonygt (28. März 2014)

Das Supports fehlen kann ich nachvollziehen, warum sollte man als Main Support Teambuilder spielen, wenn man seine Rolle+Champ eig eh immer kriegt. Ich habs jetzt nur mal benutzt um Vel koz Support zu testen. Was mir aber direkt auffiel war das ich auf einmal mit deutlich Loweren Leuten zusammenspiele im vergleich zu normals. Ich weiß nicht genau ob Teambuilder beim Member aussuchen wirklich auf Elo achtet. Dementsprechend kommt es wahrscheinlich öfter vor das "High" Leute mit "Low" Leuten zusammenspielen und da wird natürlich gerne geflamed^^.


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2014)

Also ich hab den jetzt n paar mal ausgetestet und find's gut. Als ADC wart ich lieber mal zehn Minuten (wenn überhaupt, auch als ADC geht's meistens arg fix) auf nen Support, der die Rolle dann aber auch wirklich übernehmen will, als mit dem Lastpick, der da überhaupt keinen Bock drauf hat, auf die Botlane gehen zu müssen.

Ich krieg auch eigentlich immer meine Rolle+Champ, weil ADC mittlerweile ja der Beliebtheit den Supports nicht mehr ganz so weit hinten ansteht, aber wie gesagt, oft ist man dann mit jemandem auf der Bot, der keinen Supp spielen kann/will und viel lieber auf der Mid/Top/im Jungle wäre. Selbst wenn man dann fragt, ob derjenige lieber ADC spielen will und man selbst dann Supp nimmt (ja, ich spiel auch gern Support, nur sicher nicht auf Tonys Niveau  ), ist es meistens egal, weil derjenige beides nicht will.

Von daher: Teambuilder 5/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. März 2014)

Nur abends wirds schwierig, wenn man nicht gerade support ist. Musste gestern 30 minuten warten als mid/top und hab dann ein blindpick gemacht weil es einfach keine gruppe gefunden hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. März 2014)

hail to me and my premades


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nur abends wirds schwierig, wenn man nicht gerade support ist. Musste gestern 30 minuten warten als mid/top und hab dann ein blindpick gemacht weil es einfach keine gruppe gefunden hat.



Als ADC auch nicht. Vorhin keine Minute auf mein Team gewartet.

BTT: Meine Starbucks Goldcard kam endlich 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (29. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Starbucks Goldcard kam endlich 5/5



wat


----------



## Grushdak (29. März 2014)

... endlich Feierabend zu haben ...

heute

- beim Umzug geholfen (teilweiser Aufbau der Küche + Bad)
- 2 Stunden lang im Kindergarten den Rasen gesprengt - nächstes Mal nehme ich Dynamit. 
- bis vor kurzem schnell noch paar Sachen beim o.g. Umzug erledigt (Waschmaschinen~ + TV- Anschluss)

fertig ... nun essen ... und abschalten


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> wat



Starbucks Card


BTT: Gestern mit meinem Vater in der Stadt gewesen und Kaffee aus der Kaffeerösterei geschenkt bekommen 5/5. Der schmeckt so verdammt gut


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2014)

Ich seh mein Handy endlich im Explorer und im GeräteManager wirds auch korrekt angezeigt. Vielleicht bringen die WindowsUpdates ja doch was ..  5/5


----------



## Grushdak (31. März 2014)

Ich freue mich, heute Abend ca 2 Std lang wieder den Rasen in der Kita sprengen zu dürfen. k.A./5
Leider habe ich meinen Vermieter-Zöllner noch nicht getroffen - er wollte ja Dynamit mitbringen.
Dann ginge das Sprengen "etwas" schneller


----------



## Manowar (1. April 2014)

Bolzenwerfer wird endlich mal wieder auf Tour gehen!! For Victory!/5 ! 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Bc-ZC1EF18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2014)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*



			Der Spieleentwickler und Betreiber der Online-Plattform Steam kündigte überraschend an, den Verkauf von accountgebundenen Spielen erlauben zu wollen. Das bislang genutzte System zum Verkauf der Steam-Sammelkarten soll hierfür genutzt werden. Ganz nebenbei verdient Valve über Provisionen kräftig mit. Den Großteil davon schlucken jedoch die Publisher und Indie-Entwickler.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Quelle: PcGamesHardware[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Nach nem kleinen Steam Update sieht das so aus[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]30% des Verkaufswert behält Steam wie bei den Sammelkarten[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Endlich manche Spiele loswerden die Fehlkäufe waren oder als Bundlekey gebunden waren 5/5[/font]


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXxqG4aqwY4


----------



## Aun (1. April 2014)

zam wird iwie alt oder? den trailer gabs schon vor wochen


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2014)

Hmmm, Du wirst langsam alt.
Es geht ja nicht darum, was neu oder alt ist (*auf Threadtitel verweis*). 

Was ich hoffentlich bald neu hab aber nicht die Neueste ist - worauf ich mich aber dennoch freue ...
demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2014)

URLAUB!!!!
St. Louis ich komme!!!!

10000000/5


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmmm, Du wirst langsam alt.
> Es geht ja nicht darum, was neu oder alt ist (*auf Threadtitel verweis*).



this!

@Topic: Gleich Feierabend - gleich Diablo oder ..vielleicht .. ja ... mal sehen.


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2014)

@ kaepteniglo 
Viel Spaß/Gute Reise! 

Ich habe heute trotz Stresstag - seit beginn an - 
das erste Mal ohne Schmerzmittel keine Kieferschmerzen mehr.  ~/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. April 2014)

3 von 5 Klausuren zurück, bisher alle bestanden 5/5. Vor allem, da ich bei 2 von diesen 3 sicher war, dass ich durchfalle.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2014)

das 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulf8dDUbaNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




kein Aprilscherz war sondern in den nächsten monaten da immer wieder specials geben wird ^^

mal den kanal aboniert hat ja jetzt schon fast 15k abos ^^


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Ich habe endlich etwas gefunden, für das es sich lohnt, sich im Studium anzustrengen xD

http://suchen.mobile...Features=EXPORT

In ca. 6 Jahren sollte ich mir einen vergleichbaren für den Preis leisten können  5/5


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe endlich etwas gefunden, für das es sich lohnt, sich im Studium anzustrengen xD
> 
> http://suchen.mobile...Features=EXPORT
> 
> In ca. 6 Jahren sollte ich mir einen vergleichbaren für den Preis leisten können  5/5



Generell locken die Amis mit viel PS für nen schmalen Taler.
Ich würde aber noch min. 5 Teuros in das Interieur stecken.

Als ich in der Karre gesteckt habe (3 Wochen), hab ich jedes mal ein Graus bekommen.
Es knarzt und knackt aus jeder Ecke und das Material ist einfach nur fürn Anus.

War das Traumauto meiner Flamme. 
(Deswegen hab ich den gemietet)
Danach..nicht mehr


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Jetzt mach mir meinen Traum nicht kaputt xD


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2014)

Das macht das Auto von ganz alleine


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2014)

Endlich ne Rückmeldung bekommen auf die ganzen Bewerbungen für einen Minijob^^ 5/5
Und dann auch noch da wo ich mich glaube ich am wohlsten fühlen würde.


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Das macht das Auto von ganz alleine


Ach was, hab mir den Sound von dem mal angehört und mich gleich verliebt xD

Vielleicht wiegst du auch zu wenig? Bestimmt knarzt da nichts mehr, wenn du über 130 kg wiegst xD Ist ja ein Auto aus Amerika xD


----------



## Aun (3. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir meinen Traum nicht kaputt xD



und am ende fährt er doch nur nen trabbi


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> und am ende fährt er doch nur nen trabbi


Ne, falls mir der Ford Mustang gar nicht zusagt, kann ich für das Geld immer noch ein anderes Auto kaufen z.B. einen gebrauchten BMW M5 

Aber so ein Trabant scheint gar nicht schlecht zu sein, wenn einige mehrere Jahre auf einen gewartet haben xD

Und ich glaube, du übertreibst das ein wenig, Manowar. So schlimm kann das schon nicht sein mit dem Ford Mustang


----------



## Manowar (3. April 2014)

Nen gebrauchten M5?
Halte da mal viel Kohle in der Hinterhand.
M539 Kettentrieb (3k)/Stegbrand(Block im Arsch)/ Vanos(2k)
M560 Getriebe/Diff/Motor alles sehr teuer..
M510 noch zu Jung -kA 

Ist nicht so, als hätte mir der Mustang von Aussen und vom Sound nicht gefallen..
Setz dich einfach mal rein.


----------



## Magogan (3. April 2014)

Na ja, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, vielleicht gefällt mir der ja  So schlimm kann das ja nicht sein, er scheint ja recht beliebt zu sein 

Und wenn ich den erst in 6 Jahren kaufen will/kann, werde ich wohl jetzt keine Probefahrt machen dürfen (die darf man doch bestimmt nur machen, wenn man das Auto auch wirklich zeitnah kaufen will, sofern es einem gefällt)


----------



## Grushdak (3. April 2014)

- wieder deutlich weiter gekommen bei den Nach~/aufbauarbeiten nach dem Umzug einer älteren Frau ...
- neue Grafikkarte wurde schon heute versandt 

- kaputt und Feierabend
- Wochenend naht


----------



## Schrottinator (3. April 2014)

Suppenlöffel


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Suppenlöffel


Oh ja, Suppenlöffel sind einfach so toll, dass ich mich jeden Tag darauf freue, nach Hause zu kommen und meinen Suppenlöffel in die Hand zu nehmen  Huch, das hört sich irgendwie falsch an...

Das wird ja immer besser, der hier hat sogar 659 PS: http://suchen.mobile.../192292865.html
Ich muss mich im Studium echt anstrengen  Endlich etwas gefunden, das mich dazu motiviert 5/5 

Den muss ich mir holen, solange ich noch jung bin  Vielleicht gibt es den in 6 Jahren ja gebraucht für ca. 30000 Euro 

Wieso mache ich eigentlich immer so viele Smileys? Ich weiß es nicht


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

weniger hardwarecrap kaufen. dann hättest es dir längst leisten können


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> weniger hardwarecrap kaufen. dann hättest es dir längst leisten können


Tja jetzt musser ja sogar noch für das Studium sparen, da daß geplante Geld ja anderweitig ausgeben wurde. 
Das mit dem Auto wird so schnell nix werden.
Aber vielleicht sind ja paar Suppenlöffel drin.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2014)

oder vllt kann er sich ab und an ne schale suppe bei der heilsarmee leisten ^^


----------



## Dixel (4. April 2014)

Auf nächste Woche Donnerstag um 12:30h, wenn ich hoffentlich erfolgreich meine Präsentation zur Fragestellung, ob es unter volkswirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten und unter  Berücksichtigung der ökologischen Folgen sinnvoll ist, den Braunkohletagebau in der Lausitz/Deutschland zu intensiviert, an der ich mal wieder seit heute/gestern morgen 8h bis jetzt gesessen habe, hinter mich gebracht habe.


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Ja, macht euch nur lustig über mich xD Ich hol mir die Karre in ca. 6 Jahren gebraucht für ca. 30000 Euro und poste dann hier Bilder


----------



## Manowar (4. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer besser, der hier hat sogar 659 PS: http://suchen.mobile.../192292865.html



Ich bekomm immer nen Graus, wenn ich die kleinen Bremsen sehe. Frage mich ernsthaft, warum das so zugelassen wird.
Die sind für ~400PS gut. Der Wagen wiegt dazu noch ne Menge


----------



## Magogan (4. April 2014)

Hmm, ka, die werden sich bei den Bremsen schon was gedacht haben. Bei 340 km/h wirst du aber auch massiv vom Fahrtwind gebremst - der hat bei Maximalgeschwindigkeit ja genau die gleiche Kraft wie der Motor, also wirst du mit einer Gegenkraft, die rund 650 PS entspricht, gebremst. Aber mit starken Bremsen ist die Bremswirkung dann entsprechend nochmal höher, also Reibungskraft zwischen Reifen und Straße plus Luftreibung. Muss mich da mal schlau machen, ob die Bremsen wirklich unterdimensioniert sind. Aber selbst wenn, kann man die bestimmt aufrüsten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2014)

Sonntag isses soweit 5/5

"YOU KNOW NOTHING JOHN SNOW"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sonntag isses soweit 5/5
> 
> "YOU KNOW NOTHING JOHN SNOW"


 u have sky?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2014)

Happy First Contact Day! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> u have sky?



*hust* klar


----------



## Magogan (5. April 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Happy First Contact Day! 5/5


Der ist doch erst 2063 Oo Wieso jetzt schon feiern? Vielleicht kommt auch alles anders und der Erstkontakt findet am 6.4.2063 statt, wer weiß?


----------



## STURMHUND (5. April 2014)

Als Wrestling-Fan seit Anfang ´92 (und zwei kleineren Pausen von 1998-2001 und 2009-2012) freue ich mich wie ein Schnitzel auf WrestleMania XXX. Da werde ich dann wieder, wie damals bei Wrestlemania X als "jemand der noch denkt, dass alles echt ist" vor dem Network-Stream (damals natürlich vor´m Röhren-TV) sitzen und mit alten und neuen Favoriten mitfiebern. Undertaker oder Brock Lesnar? Daniel Bryan oder Triple H? ...und dass ich den unsterblichen Hulk Hogan noch mal bei WWE sehen kann - Gänsehaut.

Bier ist besorgt, Knabbersachen und Energy-Drinks stehen bereit... um mit 35 Jahren nochmal Kind/Jugendlicher zu sein. Für eine Nacht (naja, für zwei - heute abend/nacht ist die Ruhmeshallen-Übertragung)... um dann am Montag, spätestens um die Mittagszeit, aufgrund der unendlichen Müdigkeit das Gefühl zu haben, schon 60 zu sein. ;-)


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2014)

Salami


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2014)

Freundin sieht endlich ein das erster die Cornflakes in die Schüssel kommen und dann die Milch 5/5
Dienstag Probearbeits Tag 5/5
In ein paar Wochen ne schicke Lan Party. Hoffe nur das ich auf die auch kann, wenn ich dann nächste Woche den Arbeitsvertrag unterzeichne könnte es knapp werden mit Urlaub nehmen. Trotzdem mal 5/5


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

verkaufsoffener sonntag. gleich nochmal nen sixxer gekauft


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. April 2014)

Hausarbeit im Zivilrecht nach mehr als 1 Monat endlich fertig 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2014)

Wasser


----------



## Magogan (9. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wasser


Oh ja, es ist echt toll, dass es Wasser gibt. Ich glaube, ohne Wasser könnte ich nicht leben... Ich bin praktisch süchtig nach Wasser 

TESO macht echt Spaß  4/5


----------



## Schrottinator (9. April 2014)

Getreide


----------



## Magogan (10. April 2014)

Die neuen 3D-Brillen funktionieren zusammen mit der alten 3D-Brille und dem alten Emitter. Endlich ist mal etwas kompatibel, ohne dass man gleich alles neu kaufen muss  4/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. April 2014)

Titanfall auf der 360.
 5/5

Wieder Eyes Set To Kill für mich entdeckt, ewig nicht gehört. 5/5

Arbeitskollege meinte er will nicht das ich wieder in die Schule geh. 5/5 =>Ich leiste gute Arbeit, wuhu!


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2014)

Walking Dead Season 2 bei Uplay für 6 € Gekauft

Fand raus das es ein Telltale Key ist. Habe ein Zitat von einem Telltale Supportmitarbeiter von Dezember 2013 gefunden das Telltale Telltale Keys gegen Steamkeys tauchscht wenn es bei der 3rd Partner Website kauft und es dort nicht stand.

Mail an Telltale Support am Mittwoch mit dem Zitat, Website und Telltale Key geschrieben.

Heute von dem Support einen Steamkey für Walking Dead Season 2 bekommen 

/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2014)

Das Titanfall + Tritton Warhead sssssssssssssssehr viel Spaß macht. 5/5<3


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2014)

Wasser


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (12. April 2014)

Auf den 20.6 würde ich mal sagen. Den Onkelz ein Fest! 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2014)

Tomaten


----------



## Saji (12. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Tomaten



Du kaufst um 23Uhr Tomaten?


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2014)

Jo - manche Supermärkte haben bis 24 uhr auf


----------



## Alux (12. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Du kaufst um 23Uhr Tomaten?



Du etwa nicht? Nicht gewusst das Tomaten NACHTSCHATTENgewächse sind?  *Ba Dum Tss*


----------



## Saji (13. April 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Du etwa nicht? Nicht gewusst das Tomaten NACHTSCHATTENgewächse sind? *Ba Dum Tss*



 huehuehuehue


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2014)

Hefe


----------



## Patiekrice (13. April 2014)

Gehe heute mit einem guten Freund in Köln essen und wir plaudern einbisschen über Gott und die Welt  Zwar habe ich durch diese kleine Weltreise heute keine Zeit zum Zocken, aber das ist okay. Ich mache mich jetzt schnell fertig und habe dann noch bis 14 Uhr einbisschen Zeit zum Twinken oder zum riften - mal sehen  Ich habe außerdem gestern einen neuen Spiegel geschenkt bekommen und dazu noch eine 3m lange LED-Strecke und zwei Lampen für meine Küche. Spiegel + LED sind schon angebracht und machen das Zimmer jetzt eine Ecke gemütlicher und die Küchenlampen werden nächstes Wochenende angebracht .. dann kann ich endlich auch mal wieder Nachts kochen


----------



## Saji (13. April 2014)

Etwas spät, aber jetzt gibt's bei mir lecker Spargel.  5/5


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2014)

Erster Tag an der Uni 5/5
Heute halt Einführungskram gehabt, war gut, ich freu mich wahnsinnig aufs Studium 

Ohne Komplikationen (das ist beim Onlineportal der Uni keine Selbstverständlichkeit!) für alle Veranstaltungen, die ich belegen soll/will, angemeldet 10/5. Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass ich bei zwei Sachen da rein komm, wo ich die höchste Priorität gesetzt hab (bei einem auch von mir aus das zweite, aber hoffentlich nicht Prio 3 oder 4).


----------



## Patiekrice (14. April 2014)

Krebs: negativ


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

das reicht an herzkasper nachrichten meine liebe


----------



## Magogan (14. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Erster Tag an der Uni 5/5
> Heute halt Einführungskram gehabt, war gut, ich freu mich wahnsinnig aufs Studium
> 
> Ohne Komplikationen (das ist beim Onlineportal der Uni keine Selbstverständlichkeit!) für alle Veranstaltungen, die ich belegen soll/will, angemeldet 10/5. Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass ich bei zwei Sachen da rein komm, wo ich die höchste Priorität gesetzt hab (bei einem auch von mir aus das zweite, aber hoffentlich nicht Prio 3 oder 4).


Ich hoffe auch noch auf Glück, die Tutoriumsplätze werden bei uns per Zufall zugewiesen nach Priorität... Wenn ich Pech habe, habe ich dadurch Freistunden zwischen zwei Modulen oder muss am Mittwoch hin, den ich mir eigentlich freigehalten habe... Also es kostet halt Geld, da an 5 statt 4 Tagen hinzufahren, deswegen bin ich froh, wenn ein Tag frei bleibt... 

Hab leider keinen passenden Kurs im Fachstudium Informatik oder Technische Informatik gefunden, die überschneiden sich zeitlich mit Pflichtkursen oder ich erfülle nicht die Voraussetzungen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. April 2014)

Hör gerade bei Spotify die Bizzy Montana Alben mal wieder durch, bester Rapper Deutschlands. &#9829;


----------



## schneemaus (15. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch noch auf Glück, die Tutoriumsplätze werden bei uns per Zufall zugewiesen nach Priorität... Wenn ich Pech habe, habe ich dadurch Freistunden zwischen zwei Modulen oder muss am Mittwoch hin, den ich mir eigentlich freigehalten habe... Also es kostet halt Geld, da an 5 statt 4 Tagen hinzufahren, deswegen bin ich froh, wenn ein Tag frei bleibt...



Bei uns ist das Studium ja recht straff organisiert. Modular aufgebaut, ich hab in den ersten beiden Semestern 5 Module, muss da jeweils 2-3 Veranstaltungen (bei Statistik mehr) besuchen und dann am Ende des Moduls eine Prüfung schreiben (was bedeutet, dass ich dieses Semester noch keine schreibe, dafür im WS dann eben 5, die über's ganze Jahr gehen).  Das heißt halt auch, dass ich, was meinen Stundenplan angeht, kaum Freiheiten hab, außer eben bei der Thematik des einen Seminars und dem Termin des Tutoriums. Aber mein Montag bleibt Gott sei Dank leer, egal, in welchen Termin ich rein komme, das ist zumindest mal etwas.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2014)

Endlich aus dem Krankenhaus raus. Jetzt noch 5 Wochen "Pflege" bei meiner Mutter in Dresden.
Statt VacoPed für mein Sprunggelenk hab ich jetzt eine Knieorthese. Belastung ist sowieso nicht drin in den nächsten Wochen, daher brauche ich den Schuh ja nicht.


----------



## Dominau (16. April 2014)

Heut gehts auf die Lan. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Morgen campen. &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Morgen campen. &#9829;



Übermogen campen. &#9829;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Übermogen campen. &#9829;



Campen isch halt Beste.&#9829;


----------



## Magogan (18. April 2014)

Ich wurde zu den Tutorien so zugeteilt, dass ich keine Freistunden zwischen den Kursen hab und mittwochs frei habe. Dafür habe ich am Dienstag jede 2. Woche nur eine Vorlesung und am Donnerstag jede zweite Woche 3 mal hintereinander Elektrische Netzwerke... Aber gut, es gibt definitiv Schlimmeres  5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0QRZW-PArk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Endlich wieder gute T-Sets <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

Die T6 Reihe ist und bleibt dennoch unübertroffen, bei alles Klassen. x)


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Die T6 Reihe ist und bleibt dennoch unübertroffen, bei alles Klassen. x)



Außer Mage ._.
Da find ich Mage t5 geiler. Wobei wenn wir im T6 Bereich bleiben ist das Sunwell Set auch hammergeil.

Reddit flippt grad total aus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

Wobei ich finde die non T sets meist auch sehr schön zum moggen bzw eine Kombination aus Tset und non Tsets.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wobei ich finde die non T sets meist auch sehr schön zum moggen bzw eine Kombination aus Tset und non Tsets.



Welche Non-Tsets meinst du? Sunwell?

Btw mein Gnom wird auch super aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (19. April 2014)

T2 Paladin Set = beschte!


----------



## Progamer13332 (19. April 2014)

in die uni kurse reinzukommen, die man gewählt hat...und endlich die platin trophy in ffx


----------



## Combust90 (20. April 2014)

Raiko Horikawa besiegt 5/5


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2014)

Gleich los zum Brunchen 
5/5, der Bauch knurrt schon.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

KiGa hat eben angerufen und die Kinder haben Geburtstagslieder für mich gesungen, das war wirklich süß. 5/5
War beim Friseur, was ich echt ungern mach... Haare nicht versaut 5/5

Bis jetzt ein guter Tag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> KiGa hat eben angerufen und die Kinder haben Geburtstagslieder für mich gesungen, das war wirklich süß. 5/5



Sach ma machst du auch Erzieher ? Bin ich nicht mehr alleine hier, yey


----------



## Aun (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sach ma machst du auch Erzieher ? Bin ich nicht mehr alleine hier, yey



was fürn blitzmerker


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> was fürn blitzmerker



Weil ? Nur Erzieher arbeiten im Kindergarten oder wat.

Sozial Pädagogische Assistenten arbeiten auch in KiTas. Könnte er ja auch machen. 

Er könnte ja auch ein FSJ machen. Oder ein Praktikum.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weil ? Nur Erzieher arbeiten im Kindergarten oder wat.
> 
> Sozial Pädagogische Assistenten arbeiten auch in KiTas. Könnte er ja auch machen.
> 
> Er könnte ja auch ein FSJ machen. Oder ein Praktikum.


Momentan noch Sozialassistent, daher das Praktikum.
Ich überlege ob ich danach noch Erzieher mache oder studieren gehe. Sollte ich kein geeignetes Studium finden, werde ich wohl Erzieher machen. Es macht mir schon Spaß, aber ist nicht mein Traumjob, eine gute Alternative aber auf jeden Fall. Werde nach der Schule auch als Sozialassistent arbeiten, sei es um das Studium zu finanzieren oder Teilzeit in der dualen Erzieherausbildung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich danach noch Erzieher mache oder studieren gehe. Sollte ich kein geeignetes Studium finden, werde ich wohl Erzieher machen. Es macht mir schon Spaß, aber ist nicht mein Traumjob, eine gute Alternative aber auf jeden Fall. Werde nach der Schule auch als Sozialassistent arbeiten, sei es um das Studium zu finanzieren oder Teilzeit in der dualen Erzieherausbildung.



Im Prinzip auch genau mein Plan. Ausbildung, danach Studium und nebenbei arbeiten.

Duale Erzieherausbildung gibt es hier leider nicht.. ich würde aber dann versuchen auf jeden Fall noch Erzieher zu machen wenns geht. Du kannst soviel mehr machen als Erzieher. In Hamburg musste dann aber 5 Jahre (2 SPA + 3 Erzi) machen ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

Bei mir in RLP sind es aber insgesamt auch 5 Jahre.   
Da wir männlichen Erzieher eh gesucht werden wie sonst was, ist es auf jedenfall ein sicherer Beruf. Reich werden wir vielleicht nicht, aber ist auf jeden Fall sehr stabil 
Was willst du studieren?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Ja das wird mir auch immer gesagt. Bei uns hatten vom letzten Jahrgang 95% der Schüler ne feste Zusage für ein Studium/Arbeitsplatz. Ist halt schon krass. (und als Mann sowieso  )

Ich werde wohl Soziale Arbeit studieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja das wird mir auch immer gesagt. Bei uns hatten vom letzten Jahrgang 95% der Schüler ne feste Zusage für ein Studium/Arbeitsplatz. Ist halt schon krass. (und als Mann sowieso  )
> 
> Ich werde wohl Soziale Arbeit studieren.


Dami's nochmal zum Thema passt Schniepelbonus in dem Beruf 5/5.

Okay...naheliegend.


----------



## Alux (22. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sach ma machst du auch Erzieher ? Bin ich nicht mehr alleine hier, yey



Bald sin wa zu dritt da ich im Herbst anfange Bildungs- und Erziehungswissenschaften zu studieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

Yey noch mehr Pädagogen. Die Welt kann nicht genug haben (eigentlich doch, schon.)


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2014)

Erzieherin wäre so ungefähr einer der letzten Berufe, die ich ausüben wollen würde.


tt: FEIERABEND!


----------



## Aun (22. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Erzieherin wäre so ungefähr einer der letzten Berufe, die ich ausüben wollen würde.
> 
> 
> tt: FEIERABEND!



die armen kinder würden mir voll leid tun.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2014)

Krieg inner Firma nen neuen Rechner. Endlich geht dann mal ein Build durch bvor ich ne Kanne Kaffee durch hab!


----------



## Alux (23. April 2014)

Briefchen vom AMS, 630 im Monat


----------



## Fremder123 (24. April 2014)

Kumpel hat gestern passend zum länger nicht mehr durchgeführten Männerabend endlich Fugger 2 wieder zum laufen gebracht. Wir saßen da wie einst Mitte der 90er und haben gehandelt, bestochen und sabotiert als wäre es gestern gewesen. Seine Frau konnte grad angesichts der nach heutigen Maßstäben wunderlichen Sounduntermalung allerdings nur verwundert den Kopf schütteln, obwohl sie von uns eigentlich bereits einiges Nerd-Gehabe gewohnt ist. 

Fugger 2 4 life!


----------



## Edou (24. April 2014)

Morgen meinen freien tag <3 3/5 najo ich könnt a) die ganze woche schaffen b) samstag wäre geiler. Aber da eh nur bis 18uhr :] 4/5

+ samstag abend weg gehen 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2014)

Zügel des Azurblauen Drachens. 5/5


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

gz


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> gz


Danke letzte Woche gabs den Blaudrachen, welchen ich aber schon seit Anfang Wotlk hatte. ._.
Der Phönix und Ony zicken aber noch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2014)

Ne Woche frei 2/5, weil ich eh nur am Hausarbeit schreiben bin...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne Woche frei 2/5, weil ich eh nur am Hausarbeit schreiben bin...


Musste jetzt auch 2 schreiben, habs zum Glück zügig hinter mich gebracht, ist aber zum kotzen.

Dantes Inferno's Ende 5/5, Arenamode 50 Waves auf anhieb geschafft 5/5, Bester kommt nachher und heute Abend Party 5/5.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2014)

Predator 2 Uncut vom Index gestrichen \ o / .. ok ich hab die BluRay schon ne weile als Schweizer Import  .. aber trotzdem \ o /
Resident Evil Code: Veronica X (für PS2, GC) vom Index gestrichen \ o /


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Resident Evil Code: Veronica X (für PS2, GC) vom Index gestrichen \ o /



Ich darf endlich sagen, dass ich das Spiel habe! 
Edit: GC-Version


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2014)

Heute nur 4 Stunden gehabt und nachher fliegen....woooohooooo. 5/5


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2014)

Vier Tage ausschlafen 5/5. Morgen zwar Statistik, aber das erst um halb 1, also alles zu humanen Zeiten. Daraus folgend:
Heute endlich Zeit, die Statistik-Onlinekurse zu machen 3/5 (ist halt Statistik, ne?  )


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2014)

http://www.thelocal.se/20140502/swedish-church-rings-bell-to-warn-of-neo-nazis

5/5 Totaler mix aus Freude und Stolz zu der Aktion.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2014)

Statistik nicht nur aufzunehmen, sondern auch zu verstehen 1000/5. Das war meine größte Sorge, was mein Studium angeht. Tatsächlich erklärt unser Prof so gut, dass es zwar relativ anstrengend für mich ist (ich bin eben niemand, der so super mit Mathe klar kommt und für den sich Mathe selbst erklärt), aber ich verstehe es tatsächlich ^^


----------



## Ol@f (3. Mai 2014)

Was macht man denn als Nichtmathematiker in Statistik bzw. was sind die Vorlesungsinhalte? Geht das über die Schulmathematik hinaus? Euch dürften nämlich relativ viele Vorkenntnisse fehlen.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2014)

Gott sei Dank fangen wir von der Pieke auf an  Dieses Semester fangen wir mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsgedöns an, danach kommt Inferenzstatistik. Nächstes Semester hab ich grad nich aufm Schirm. Und natürlich machen wir das sicherlich nicht so ausführlich wie Mathematiker - aber das langt mir auch grad schon


----------



## Ol@f (3. Mai 2014)

Joa, dass ihr das nicht in der Ausführlichkeit eines Mathematikers macht, sollte klar sein (ist auch eh net so spannend :> zumindest reine Statistik). Ich kenne nur von einigen VWLern, dass sie im Prinzip nur stur auswendig lernen müssen, was man wann machen muss, ohne eigentlich zu verstehen, was da gerade passiert. An einigen Stellen können sie auch gar nicht richtig verstehen, warum man das so macht, weil eben Theorie fehlt. Daher die Frage.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2014)

Hm ne. Also ich glaub, da legt unser Prof schon Wert drauf. Statistik braucht man ja auch durchgehend im Studium, von daher macht es schon Sinn, das auch zu verstehen, wenn man später noch was reißen will ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich. 4/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2014)

Kam eben heim und wunder mich warum es so warm ist, Heizung war auf 0 aber glühendheiß, yooooo Ventil war kaputt. 
Wurd aber ausgetauscht vom Hausmeister, daher 2/5. 

Und eben mit Paypal telefoniert und ihrem Inkassounternehmen, da ich eine Mahnung bekommen habe, die ich nicht hätte bekommen sollen, da sich das aber dann auch geklärt hat. 5/5.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2014)

gestern abend diablo 3 gezockt im öffentlichen spiel (was ich super finde überigens, total schnelle farm runs).
als plötzlich ein legendäres item droppe welches sich als thunderfury herausstellte.
5/5


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2014)

Heut zu nem Kumpel, Zockerabend mit Bier


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Mai 2014)

Bald Umzug over 9000/5 (endlich)


----------



## tonygt (8. Mai 2014)

Ab heute open Beta bei Wildstar die 4 Tage zwischen der letzten Beta waren echt fad  5/5


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2014)

Nur noch einmal schlafen bis zum Tattoo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal schlafen bis zum Tattoo


Was lässt du dir stechen?


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Was lässt du dir stechen?



Auf linken Arm auf der Innenseite ein Datum, dass mir viel bedeutet und auf den rechten Arm Außenseite "Knowledge is Power."
Und dann gleich noch die 2 nächsten Tattoos besprechen und vl Termine machen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2014)

okay. :>

Das Fnatic richtig kassiert hat.&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2014)

Mir juckt es auch schon lange unter der Haut (mh hört sich komisch an...), will endlich mein nächstes haben. Nur wenn man nicht weiß was und wo...


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir juckt es auch schon lange unter der Haut (mh hört sich komisch an...), will endlich mein nächstes haben. Nur wenn man nicht weiß was und wo...



_*SWAG*_

voll auf die stirn !


----------



## Saji (8. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> _*SWAG*_
> 
> voll auf die stirn !



#YOLO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> _*SWAG*_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auf morgen nacht. eine busfahrt die ist lustig, eine bussfahrt die wird toll.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2014)

Shika herz mit d drin auf die linke arschbacke <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Shika herz mit d drin auf die linke arschbacke <3



links ist noch Platz, rechts ist schon ein O


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir juckt es auch schon lange unter der Haut (mh hört sich komisch an...), will endlich mein nächstes haben. Nur wenn man nicht weiß was und wo...



Ein schöner Satz?


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Ein schöner Satz?



sowas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder vllt doch sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok lassen wa den Satz, liebern schönes Zitat?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Mai 2014)

Juhuu! Das wird ZAM bestimmt freuen:


Jar Jar Binks Hauptcharakter in Star Wars VII !


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2014)

80 Euro fürn altes Notebook kassiert - die Tuningkasse füllt sich wieder.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Mai 2014)

Das neue Hirnspaltalbum ist einfach wie immer...wunderbar 5/5
Ist ja immer so ne Sache mit neuen Alben, besonders im Bereich des Untergrundraps.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Mai 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Ok lassen wa den Satz, liebern schönes Zitat?



Ich finde Schriftzüge immer irgendwie blöd - um ehrlich zu sein. Ist aber ja auch "nur" mein Geschmack. Wenn man das mag; super! Aber ich finde zB ein Gedicht aus dem Buch Cool Gardens richtig gut und wollte davon was bei mir tragen, aber fand einfach ein paar Zeilen aus dem Gedicht zu stumpf und habe mir deswegen symbolisch die Zeichnung, die neben dem Gedicht gedruckt ist, tattowieren lassen. Einfach nur den Text/einen Text/ein Zitat finde ich eher unkreativ und die Holzhammer-Methode. Bei Textzeilen "nerven" die Glotzer außerdem immer noch mehr, als bei Bildern.. habe ich zumindest bisher so erlebt/beobachtet. 

tt: RPC, yo!  Weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich meine Kamera mitnehme .. muss gleich mal schauen wie das in den Rucksack passt. Habe nämlich keinen Bock die Kameratsasche mit über die Messe zu schleppen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2014)

Hausarbeit fertig wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusch 10/100


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2014)

Neues Bizzyalbum bestätigt UNENDLICH/5


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rE1FAdw2P2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Mai 2014)

Heute beim Fußball megagut gewesen 5/5.
Normalerweise treff ich nie das Tor, weil ich immer so draufrotze, aber heute ständig Tore gemacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2014)

Heute GOJIRA gucken 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2014)

#NURDERHSV 5/5 ... feel ALL the hate ....


----------



## Fakebook (20. Mai 2014)

Krank geschrieben, weil irgendwas im Hals (was nicht weh tut) *in den 'Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?' verschieb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (23. Mai 2014)

Regen!
Der doofen Tussi von nebenan, die meinen Gartentisch und meinen Grill entsorgt hat (und gerade meine Gartenstühle für ihre Party nutzt!), regnet es in den Grill.
Kuhkacke soll vom Himmel fallen!

Habe den halben Nachmittag mit mir gerungen, einfach runter zu gehen, die Stühle zusammen zu stapeln und Fahrradschloss drum. Aber ich will nicht unnötig auf mich aufmerksam machen. Heute Nacht entsorge ich IHREN Grill in die Tonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Regen!
> Der doofen Tussi von nebenan, die meinen Gartentisch und meinen Grill entsorgt hat (und gerade meine Gartenstühle für ihre Party nutzt!), regnet es in den Grill.
> Kuhkacke soll vom Himmel fallen!
> 
> ...


GIB DER SO RICHTIG!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2014)

Gestriger Abend war so gut, endlich mal wieder ordentlich gefeiert und Spaß gehabt... 10/5


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat ne Ewigkeit gedauert aber endlich habe ich alle 4!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juni 2014)

Mikrofon geht an der 360! Scheiß Itgedöhns bewältigt 5/5


----------



## Fakebook (2. Juni 2014)

Meine Nachbarin (die nette gegenüber) stand vorhin mit ner Flasche Wein in der Hand vor der Tür. Wollte eigentlich nur was wegen ihres Umzuges mit mir bequatschen, wäre in zwei Minuten an der Wohnungstür erledigt gewesen. Aber sie hat sich einfach selbst zu mir in die Küche eingeladen. War eigentlich unpassend, aber aus _reiner_ Höflichkeit habe ich mit ihr die Flasche geleert   

Sie kam ja schon ziemlich angeheitert hier an. Ne Sunde später war sie so hacke, dass sie Wohnungstür und Bad verwechselt hat, obwohl sie exakt die gleiche Wohnung hat, nur spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2014)

Hättest du sie dir mal lieber klar gemacht!


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hättest du sie dir mal lieber klar gemacht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juni 2014)

Ach ja, ich freu mich auch noch über was. Die letzten Jahre ordentlich zugelegt, zuviel gezockt, zu ungesund gegessen/ getrunken, zu wenig bewegt. Seit Anfang des Frühjahrs endlich wieder den Arsch hochgekriegt und quasi das Leben umgekrempelt. Fitnessstudio 2-3x die Woche, viel Radfahren, nebenher joggen und walken. Ergänzend dazu abends wenig Kohlehydrate, dafür viel Fleisch/ Fisch/ Käse/ Salat, sprich Eiweiß und Fett. Tagsüber wird ganz normal gegessen. Zu trinken fast ausschließlich Mineralwasser statt wie in den letzten Jahren süße Säfte und Limos. So in bisher 3 Monaten 12 Kilo wieder runter und fit wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Und da das keine "Blitzdiät" oder so ein Nonsens ist, sollte der Effekt (hoffentlich) auch längerfristig anhalten. Ziel sind noch weitere 10 - 15 Kilo weniger, mal schauen was noch geht.

Und zum zocken kommt man abends trotzdem noch, wenn auch nicht so lange (muss ja auch nicht sein). Was will man mehr.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hättest du sie dir mal lieber klar gemacht!



fakebook ist ne frau


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> fakebook ist ne frau


Umso besser.

@Fremder klar machen und "vergewaltigen" ist ein Unterschied o_O


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Juni 2014)

Nicht wenn sie stockbesoffen ist. Meine Meinung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie stockbesoffen ist. Meine Meinung.



^this


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat weniger mit freuen zutun, ich bin mehr positiv überrascht das Google so etwas bei gewissen Suchergebnissen anzeigt. Gerade zum ersten mal aufgefallen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Juni 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nicht wenn sie stockbesoffen ist. Meine Meinung.



Aber wenn er stockbesoffen ist dann ist das was anderes...


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juni 2014)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Aber wenn er stockbesoffen ist dann ist das was anderes...



Ich überlese einfach mal die Ironie und sage: Wenn eine nüchterne Perle einen stockbesoffenen Typen zum Sex drängt, ist das genau so schlimm wie wenn ein Mann jenes bei einer Frau vollzieht. 



Um mal nicht nur OT zu schreiben hier; Ich trage heute ein gelbes André Rieu Crew Tshirt. Es ist so mega hässlich aber ich fühle mich wohl dadrin hahaha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juni 2014)

Das ich einfach die besten Freunde und die beste Freundin habe UNENDLICH 5/5.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heutige Google-Doodle zum Gedenken an Honinbo Shusaku (185. Geburtstag) und eine super Werbung fuer Go


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2014)

NE WOCHE KLASSENREISE ÜBERLEBT 10000/5


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

brauchste jetzt eine neue leber ?


----------



## friedion (6. Juni 2014)

Noch 4 Stunden dann verlängertes Wochenende woop woop


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> brauchste jetzt eine neue leber ?



War mit ner Schulklasse da, aber ja, brauch ich trotzdem...


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

wenns abschlussklassenfahrt ist haste halt den coolen lehrer gemacht und mit den getrunken ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2014)

Die Abschlussfahrt hatte ich vor 4 Jahren, und da hatten wir eine Alkoholvergiftung und 4 Leute, die alles vollgereiert haben...


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Abschlussfahrt hatte ich vor 4 Jahren, und da hatten wir eine Alkoholvergiftung und 4 Leute, die alles vollgereiert haben...



amateure....

btt:4 tage stadtfest


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> amateure....



Und es waren alles Russen... 

BTT: 10 Stunden geschlafen 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juni 2014)

Hatte eigentlich vor heute den ganzen Tag zu zocken, trägt aber ein viel zu süßes Kleid und geht deswegen jetzt spontan grillen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juni 2014)

Flugzeug richtung japan!


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2014)

Gestern schön den 20er meiner Besten gefeiert und Dienstag unterschreiben wir den Mietvertrag für unsere Wohnung!!!!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogVvf8-pXDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kommt am 11 Juni <3


----------



## Edou (9. Juni 2014)

Urlaub 5/5
Zimmer endlich mal wieder *RICHTIG* sauber. 666/5


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juni 2014)

Yes!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DBrG2YjqQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It's over 9000/5


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

GTA V kommmt endlich für den PC 5/5

Hab es bisher nicht spielen können, weil ich weder PS3 noch Xbox 360 hatte...

Mist, MasterXoX war schneller -.-


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2014)

Es kommt regen und wind und es kühlt sich endlich ab in der wohnung


----------



## Deanne (11. Juni 2014)

- Nachher mit meinem besten Freund Burger futtern und Wrestling gucken <3

- Samstag LAN mit den Jungs


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wrestling gucken



RAW nachholen? ^^

Gleich heim, Hardline-Beta 3/5


----------



## Deanne (11. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> RAW nachholen? ^^



THIS!! ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2014)

viel spass mit dem shooter zam 


Amazon Trade in guthaben erhalten 35 € - Amazon hat Wildstar von 45 auf 35 Euro gesenkt - Wildstar für Umme


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> THIS!! ^^



\ o / 

Und jetzt noch eben Wrestlemania Rewind EP 14 "Motor City Main Event" Shawn Michaels vs. Cena 10/5 ... Let's go Cena .. Cena sux ..  Let's go Cena .. Cena sux ..


----------



## Alux (11. Juni 2014)

Nur noch einmal pennen dann gehts auf zum Nova!!!


----------



## Sin (11. Juni 2014)

20.12. kommt voraussichtlich mein erstes Kind zur Welt darauf freu ich mich mehr als auf alles bisherige.


----------



## Magogan (12. Juni 2014)

Sin schrieb:


> 20.12. kommt voraussichtlich mein erstes Kind zur Welt darauf freu ich mich mehr als auf alles bisherige.


Das arme Kind, bekommt dann nur einmal im Jahr Geschenke xD

Glückwunsch  Weiß man schon, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird? Und hast du dir schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie es heißen soll?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das arme Kind, bekommt dann nur einmal im Jahr Geschenke xD
> 
> Glückwunsch  Weiß man schon, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird? Und hast du dir schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie es heißen soll?


Also bei mir ist Heiligabend am 24.12.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2014)

Endlich den Seahorse Hill Abschnitt auf Wahnsinnig geschafft bei gow judgement, das warn krampf. 5/5


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

https://soundcloud.c.../eluveitie-king 5/5 

Ich mach einfach mal nen edit weil ichs jetzt erst gesehen habe:

http://www.stereogum...-premiere/mp3s/

Oh gott. Oh gott oh gott oh gott/5

Sólstafir sind einfach Götter.

2 neue Lieder am selben Tach


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2014)

Sin schrieb:


> 20.12. kommt voraussichtlich mein erstes Kind zur Welt darauf freu ich mich mehr als auf alles bisherige.



Dazu fällt mir wieder das hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2014)

über meine frisch beim #Firun geninjate Cherry MX 3.0


----------



## Sin (14. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das arme Kind, bekommt dann nur einmal im Jahr Geschenke xD
> 
> Glückwunsch  Weiß man schon, ob es ein Junge oder ein Mädchen wird? Und hast du dir schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie es heißen soll?



Seit gestern ja, es wird wohl ein Töchterchen :-)

Name steht noch nicht fest, aber mir gefällt Elena ganz gut.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Juni 2014)

Sin schrieb:


> Name steht noch nicht fest, aber mir gefällt Elena ganz gut.



finde Laura sehr schön, aber den hab ich mir schon reserviert(:


----------



## Deanne (14. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> finde Laura sehr schön, aber den hab ich mir schon reserviert(:



Ich mag Emma und Mina.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juni 2014)

Cassandra ist ganz hübsch...

Heute einen Tag ohne Nasenspray überlebt! 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2014)

Hausarbeit wieder bekommen - 100 von 100 Punkten ... Note 1    

Danke an die Leute, die mir hier vor ein paar Wochen weiter geholfen haben (erinnere mich nur noch an Ogil ) ... 

100/100


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Italien hat gewonnen 5/5
Heute zwei Jahre mit meiner Freundin zusammen 5/5


Italien wird Weltmeister Unendlich/5

Portugal klatscht nachher Deutschland 4/5


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

italien wird nur weltmeister wenn sie wie 2008 die schiedsrichter kaufen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Sie wurden 2006 Weltmeister 

Bei den Schiedsrichtern momentan wird keiner Welt"meister" höchstens Meistzahlender.&#128514;
Aber als Kartoffelland seine Hände nicht drin hätte, Wm für Em immer bekommt Deutschland Lachsgruppen. Prinzipiell ist es mir egal da Italien sie dann eh rausschmeißt, aber nunja.


#endlosdebattestart #fußballistkrieg

Genug gehated, ich wünsche allen Ländern eine faire, fröhliche und torreiche Wm!


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kartoffelland



sagt das mafia, pasta fressende bis 50 bei mami wohnende land


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Rassist.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

sagt die person die anfang mit klischees 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Lass mich. :< 
Meine Südländische Ehre wurde beschmutzt und die Rassismuskeule ist leichter, als jetzt kreativ zu argumentieren.&#128514;

Außerdem Mafia ist cooli, Wynn kontrollier lieber mal deine Bremskabel.&#128539;


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Außerdem Mafia ist cooli, Wynn kontrollier lieber mal deine Bremskabel.&#65533;&#65533;







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dmpTaQBQOkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und das fahrad ist im keller da kommst nicht ran ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (16. Juni 2014)

Das Wochenende war einfach nur geil, Nova forever!!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Bei dir erledigt das eh bald die Natur Wynn.&#128539;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2014)

Habt euch lieb Kinners. Fussball ist nur ein Sport.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

4 zu 0 für Deutschland 

5/5

ich bin lieb shikari nur sozialinkompatibel ist glaub ich mad ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2014)

Quatsch, ich troll nur ein bisschen mit Wynn rum. Alles Bestens.&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2014)

5/5: Freitag nach Berlin, spontan den linken Arm erweitern lassen <3


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Freitag nach Berlin, spontan den linken Arm erweitern lassen <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> 5/5: Freitag nach Berlin, spontan den linken Arm erweitern lassen <3



lass dich net von wynn wegfangen


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> lass dich net von wynn wegfangen



ich bin doch lieb aun ^^

und da bin ich eh unten in passau zu der zeit


----------



## Numara (19. Juni 2014)

Als ich heute Morgen aufwachte, war ich fest entschlossen meinen Arbeitgeber anzurufen um zu fragen wo meine Lohnabrechnung bleibt.
Dann versuchte ich einen Termin beim Arzt zu kriegen.
Beide male ging niemand ans Telefon!

Google sagt es ist Feiertag in BW+RP oO

Kumpel angerufen, der bestätigt=JUHU!!!

Haben über Wildstar gelabert.

Ich werde heute meinen Feiertag Wildstar widmen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2014)

Fertig mit ALLEN Klausuren und ALLEN Vorträgen für dieses Semester ... unendlich/5


----------



## Combust90 (29. Juni 2014)

Da drauf: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPAUkEKOyyM

Kommt leider erst nächstes Jahr raus.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Juni 2014)

... auf den morgigen Arbeitsstart ...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2014)

Aerosmith bei der Arbeit hören.


----------



## ThaWatcher (2. Juli 2014)

*!!MASS EFFECT 4!! 10/5* 

Metro 2033/Last Light Redux 5/5

Warlords of Draenor 3/5


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2014)

... über die geschaffte Arbeit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- anklickbare Thumbnail^ (geschaffter Weg - also fertig) ist ca doppelt so lang

... daß ich nun Feierabend habe ...
... auf das Fußballspiel heute  bei mir zuhause, wo ich für nix (Essen/Trinken) sorgen muß ...
... über den eben aus dem Kasten geholten Brief aus Hamburg - als Vorbote zum Geburtstag, als Ausdruck der Freude - wobei zum Geburtstag das Eigentliche noch kommt.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2014)

Bei uns hat neulich sone Labertasche angefangen zu arbeiten. Mit der kann man sich echt nicht unterhalten, die plappert wie ein Wasserfall und hört einfach nicht mehr auf, wenn sie mal angefangen hat. Jetzt hat sie heute verkündet, dass sie gekündigt hat, weil sie mit dem Consulting-Geschäft nicht klarkommt. Hach wie froh bin ich, dass die wieder aufhört      5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2014)

Wetter 5/5

In 3 Monaten fangen alle wieder an zu meckern, wie kart es doch ist.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In 3 Monaten fangen alle wieder an zu meckern, wie kart es doch ist.



in hoffentlich 1  oder so woche wirds kühler

5/5


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2014)

Die einzig nervige Person unserer Firma hat soeben das Gebäude für immer und ewig verlassen: 5/5

Keine Macht den Kampfveganermännerhasserlabertaschen!


----------



## Veshrae (21. Juli 2014)

5/5, neue Wohnung - endlich!


----------



## Keashaa (22. Juli 2014)

100/5
Challenge Roth Staffel wieder ins Ziel gebracht... trotz anfänglicher 30°C bei gefühlt 70% Luftfeuchtigkeit und anschließendem Gewitterschauer bei km 22. Aber die Mühe wars wert, einfach nur geiles Gefühl, das Ziel zu erreichen


----------



## Legendary (22. Juli 2014)

Leistungsprämie erhalten. 4/5 
Ab nächste Woche 3 sagenhafte Wochen Urlaub 5/5


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juli 2014)

Gratz und viel Spaß im Urlaub! 
Verreist Du denn auch?

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

Ich freue mich auf mein erstes Gehalt in der nächsten Woche. 5/5
Weiter freue ich mich auf das Wochenende (endlich hat es wieder, dank der Arbeit 'nen besonderen Wert). 5/5

Und nun freue ich mich auf das Bett.    5/5

Gn8 @ all


----------



## Legendary (25. Juli 2014)

Danke, nein leider verreise ich nicht, ich mach mir aber ein paar schöne Tage mit meiner Freundin so, brunchen, an den See fahren, in den Zoo etc. 

Und das Auto muss auch poliert und gewachst werden.


----------



## Dominau (25. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht gehts doch noch auf ein Festival dieses Jahr 4/5


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2014)

Montag Abend die blöde Methodenlehre-Klausur hinter mir zu haben 100/5
Dienstag dann Phantasialand 10000000/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2014)

Nebenjob bekommen 5/5
Hallo ps4!


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Irgendwer hat mir gestern anonym einen 100 Euro-Gutschein für Amazon geschenkt.


----------



## Legendary (27. Juli 2014)

Welche Körperteile musst du dafür entblößen?


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Welche Körperteile musst du dafür entblößen?



Eigentlich hab ich zu dem Zeitpunkt seit 4 Stunden ranzig in Jogginghose auf einer LAN gesessen, war selbst irritiert und hielt es für einen Betrugsversuch. 

Ich bin manchmal ein ziemliches Glückskind. Für die Heroes of the Storm-Beta angemeldet und ZACK - ein paar Stunden später war ich dabei.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2014)

bei dem wetter ne lan ist das nicht viel zu heiss wenn dann noch die pcs abwärme produzieren ?


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> bei dem wetter ne lan ist das nicht viel zu heiss wenn dann noch die pcs abwärme produzieren ?



Dachte ich auch. War aber überraschenderweise ziemlich angenehm und sogar halbwegs kühl.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2014)

morgen frei 5/5
morgen "neue" (knapp 6 Jahre alte, generalüberholte) Waschmaschine von Miele für 250€ 5/5
und hoffentlich 1.tes Gehalt auf dem Konto ?/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2014)

5 Tage Dänemark ab JETZT 10/5


----------



## Ol@f (6. August 2014)

Bachelorarbeit abgegeben inkl. zwei kleine neue Forschungsbeiträge und in etwa einer Woche dann zwei Wochen Urlaub in NYC. 5/5.
(Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass das Binden so teuer ist)


----------



## Alux (8. August 2014)

Heute Altstadtzauber


----------



## Grushdak (8. August 2014)

Zwar zieht leider ein Freund morgen weg - doch hat er mir seine CI+ Karte incl. Slot geschenkt, welche noch fast 5 Monate gültig ist
auf das Wochenende ... Wohnung fertig geputzt, Wäsche fast fertig
auf eine evtl.e Festanstellung bei unserer Gemeinde (eigentlich nur eine Finanzierungsfrage) - läuft sonst alles bestens
Muttis Zustand scheint sich wieder etwas stabilisiert zu haben

momentan mit fast allem doch recht zufrieden zu sein

greetz


----------



## DexDrive (9. August 2014)

Die erste Hälfte von 12 Wochen der Grundausbildung geschafft. 

4/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv/sc2proleague 10/5 FLASH HYPE


----------



## Alux (10. August 2014)

In knapp etwas mehr als einen Monat gehts auf Firmenkosten nach Barcelona


----------



## Ladybird34 (11. August 2014)

Huhu,
ich freue mich so richtig auf das kommende Wochenende!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2014)

Ende September geht es weiter mit dem Informatikmaster. Freu mich schon drauf aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## Ascalari (13. August 2014)

Morgen Praktische Führerscheinprüfung 1000000000/5


----------



## Fremder123 (13. August 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Morgen Praktische Führerscheinprüfung 1000000000/5


Na mal schauen ob danach der Ärger-Thread nach oben rutscht. 

Ich hab über den Winter ordentlich zugelegt. Süße Getränke und auch ordentlich Naschereien + relativ wenig Bewegung + Bürojob + generell keine Beachtung von Ernährungszeugs forderten dann doch ihren Tribut. Im Frühjahr dann "aufgewacht" und losgelegt: viel Sport, Umstellung einiger Ernährungsgewohnheiten, hauptsächlich Mineralwasser zu trinken und die Pfunde purzeln.

http://www11.pic-upload.de/13.08.14/j25yp9v3af.jpg

Bei 184 cm müssen noch einige Kilos runter bis zum Idealgewicht, aber es geht voran.^^


----------



## Ascalari (13. August 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob danach der Ärger-Thread nach oben rutscht.
> 
> Ich hab über den Winter ordentlich zugelegt. Süße Getränke und auch ordentlich Naschereien + relativ wenig Bewegung + Bürojob + generell keine Beachtung von Ernährungszeugs forderten dann doch ihren Tribut. Im Frühjahr dann "aufgewacht" und losgelegt: viel Sport, Umstellung einiger Ernährungsgewohnheiten, hauptsächlich Mineralwasser zu trinken und die Pfunde purzeln.
> 
> ...



Naja etwas nervös bin ich hält sich aber noch in grenzen Jemand nen paar Gute Tips auf lager?


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2014)

Ja - auch wenn ein Bier normal gut hilft die Nerven zu beruhigen: Vor der Fahrpruefung ist das keine gute Idee


----------



## Ascalari (13. August 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - auch wenn ein Bier normal gut hilft die Nerven zu beruhigen: Vor der Fahrpruefung ist das keine gute Idee



Aber wenigstens war die Idee gut


----------



## Fremder123 (13. August 2014)

Mach Dich auf wirklich alles gefasst. Bei der Prüfung passieren teilweise Dinge im Straßenverkehr auf die Dich kein Fahrlehrer vorbereiten kann. War bei mir auch so und darum bin ich das erste Mal durchgerasselt anno 1998 (meine Güte bin ich alt geworden). Also ruf Dir immer mal wieder ab was Du die letzten Monate gelernt hast. Beispiele:

1. Wenn Du Landstraße fährst, auf Deiner Seite Fußgänger am Fahrbahnrand auftauchen und Du keinen Platz zum ausweichen hast weil gleichzeitig ein Auto entgegenkommt dann BREMS ab und zwar notfalls bis auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Das ist mir damals passiert, ich hab nur ein klein wenig abgebremst und das war dann auch der Durchfaller.

2. Ja, Du darfst in privaten Grundstückseinfahrten wenden.

3. Lass Dich nicht verunsichern dass da ein Prüfer hinten im Auto sitzt. Der macht auch nur seinen Job und geht danach zu Frau und Kindern nach Hause. Also immer mit der Ruhe, fahr einfach wie vorher bei den Lehrstunden (sofern Du Dich da nicht ganz dämlich angestellt hast).


----------



## Grushdak (13. August 2014)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 2. Ja, Du darfst in privaten Grundstückseinfahrten wenden.


Also da bin vollkommen anderer Meinung - genauso wie es im Text steht - und auch bei Privat-Grundstückseinfahrten



> Der Garagenvorplatz eines Wohnhauses gehört nicht zum öffentlichen Verkehrsraum (OLG Köln, Beschl. v. 06.06.2000 - VerkMitt. S. 86)
> »Das Befahren eines Privatgrundstückes stellt eine Besitzstörung dar und ist somit verboten.«


Es gab auch mal die stillschweigende Duldung, wenn nix spziell gekennzeichnet oder abgesperrt wurde.
Doch wiederspricht sich das mit dem Gesetz.

Allerdings sind nun schon ein "paar"^^ Jahre verganngen und ich weiß nicht, wie jetzt genau die Lage ist.
Dennoch vermeide ich es, in solchen Einfahrten zu wenden - gibt ja auch genügend andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. August 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dennoch vermeide ich es, in solchen Einfahrten zu wenden - gibt ja auch genügend andere Möglichkeiten.


Eben nicht (immer). Mein Prüfer damals war so nett, mich in ein kleines Wohngebiet mit engen Gassen zu bugsieren. Mittendrin forderte er mich dann auf, direkt zu wenden. Da es keine Wendeschleife sowie keine Kreuzung gab blieben NUR die jeweiligen Grundstückseinfahrten. Ich war anfangs auch verunsichert, allerdings blieb nix anderes übrig. Also rückwärts rein, vorwärts wieder raus und Prüfung hernach bestanden. Aus dem Grund schrieb ich das gestern.

Zu Deinem Gesetzes-Zitat: Es geht ja hier nur ums Wenden. Kein Mensch spricht davon dass das Auto auf dem Grundstück abgestellt wird.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. August 2014)

bei meiner führerscheinprüfung hat mir einer im kreisverkehr die vorfahrt genommen (ist ohne stop einfach rein gefahren) was mich zur vollbremsung zwang. ich nahms gelassen der prüfer verfluchte den verkehrssünder :-)


----------



## Ascalari (14. August 2014)

Fahrprüfung bestanden 1000000000000000000000000000000/5 
Nu gehts an den Autokauf  bzw. Anmeldung Auto hab ich ja schon.


----------



## Ogil (14. August 2014)

Na dann Gratulation und allseits gute Fahrt!


----------



## Fremder123 (14. August 2014)

Gratuliere. Ohne die mächtigen Tipps hier hättest Du das natürlich nie geschafft. ;P


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2014)

Das kommende Wochenende: 5/5
Nicht, dass ich mich auf irgendwas Spezielles am kommenden Wochenende freuen würde, aber diese Woche war echt die übelste Woche seit 3 Jahren -.-


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. August 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Fahrprüfung bestanden 1000000000000000000000000000000/5
> Nu gehts an den Autokauf  bzw. Anmeldung Auto hab ich ja schon.



Gratulation!

Und immer dran denken: Auch wenn kein nervender Fahrlehrer mehr neben einem sitzt: Immer schön ordentlich fahren, schont die Nerven aller Verkehrsteilnehmer


----------



## Ascalari (14. August 2014)

Muss mich noch bis Montag gedulden arg-.-
Auto kommt erst morgen nachmittag dann ist die Meldestelle in Köln schon zu...Und samstags haben die natürlich nicht auf verdammt


----------



## Roknek (18. August 2014)

13.11.14 Warlords of Draenor Release


----------



## bkeleanor (20. August 2014)

Auf den Oktober 2014
Einmal wegen Assassins Creed Middle Earth oder auch Mordors Schatten.
und zweitens wegen Taylor Swifts 1989.


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2014)

nächste woche dienstag season finale von walking dead


----------



## Wynn (26. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aeFYRk8vZtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Endlich ist er weg - jetzt kann der ber endlich mal fertig werden


----------



## Seeltas92 (27. August 2014)

Ich freue mich auf Mitte nächster Woche  Da is endlich mein PflichtPraktikum vorbei und immer noch knapp 1 Monat Semesterferien ) 10/5

Und dann endlich ausgiebig schlafen und zocken ))) 10000000000/5


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. August 2014)

Nach 10 placement matches in LoL direkt Gold II. Morg skin sicher, Platin frame ich komme!


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2014)

Musste mir nen Tag krank schreiben lassen diese Woche, grippebedingt. Danach bin ich noch nen Tag im Homeoffice geblieben, um mögliche Ansteckrisiken zu verringern. Warums mich freut? Als ich heute ins Büro gekommen bin, hab ich gesehn, dass auch ohne mich die Arbeit gut gelaufen ist und das, obwohl die meisten erst grad vom Urlaub zurück gekommen sind und obwohl wir grad in ner heiklen Projektphase stecken. Das heisst für mich, dass ich demnächst wohl mal ne Runde Urlaub einreichen werd  1/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. August 2014)

Morgen kommt meine Süße ausm Urlaub wieder und das gemeinsame wohnen beginnt... ?/5


----------



## Knallfix (3. September 2014)

Return of a Legend 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwHk2JRAkHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spendenkonto wird nachgereicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. September 2014)

Meine Babykatze kommt gleich, nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder ne Katze. <3


----------



## Ogil (7. September 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Meine Babykatze kommt gleich, nach 1 1/2 Jahren wieder ne Katze. <3



 Dann aber auch Bilder! Ich hab jetzt seit etwa einem halben Jahr ein Katerchen - und kann mir garnicht mehr vorstellen, dass der hier nicht leben wuerde...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. September 2014)

Sie ist da, sitzt momentan unterm sofa.&#128522;
Ich mach nachher Bilder...die ist sowas von süß.&#128525;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. September 2014)

HOLLYWOOD FUCKING HANK IST ZURÜCK, unter anderem Pseudonym und anderen Texten, aber er ist wieder daaaaa 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2014)

Gleich mit ner Freundin ins Irish Pub bisschen Guiness und Cider süffeln... 5/5


----------



## Davatar (22. September 2014)

Hab eins der besten Wochenenden meines Lebens hinter mir. Edinburgh ist einfach ne tolle Stadt und die Leute sind total super drauf!

Haggis/5


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2014)

Nicht mehr lange und dann kann ich auch ne Wii U mein eigen nennen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2014)

Nicht mehr lange und dann kann ich auch ne Wii U mein eigen nennen. 

+1


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Oktober 2014)

Rock am Ring/im Park Line-Up

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvfmZSdyw_I[/youtube]


----------



## Danny V (3. Oktober 2014)

Rock am Ring/im Park Line-Up
 
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvfmZSdyw_I[/youtube]



Bin richtig ausgerastet heute


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir hats endlich auch mal geschafft, mit Salsa anzufangen, dabei nerv ich ihn bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren damit ^^ Heute Abend gehts dann zum ersten Mal gemeinsam auf grosse Salsa-Tour. 4/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

DAS NEUE BIZZY MONTANA ALBUM IST DRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. UNENDLICH/5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Oktober 2014)

Ebenso neues Weezer und Iceage


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2014)

Mein Sprachkurs wurde zuerst um 3 Monate nach hinten verschoben und danach die Uhrzeit noch von 18 Uhr auf 20 Uhr verlegt. Mit nem einfachen Telefonat konnt ich mich kostenlos in nen andern Kurs ummelden  2/5


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2014)

Gestern ne Runde Kübel mitgefahren durch Stock und Stein. War richtig richtig geil und ALLE Leute schauen...


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2014)

Nächstes Wochenende Rotterdam und Amsterdam: 5/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2014)

TWIN PEAKS 2016 111111111111111111111111/11


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Nach 2 Jahren wieder in Hamburg, mein Höschen explodiert gleich vor Freude 99999999999999999/99


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2014)

Heute in aller Herrgotts-früh um 05:30 hab ich wohl meine Bahn Jahreskarte beim Umsteigen am Bahnhof verloren und ich war schon voller Panik, hab dann beim Fundamt angerufen und die Karte wurde abgegeben, Gott sei Dank gibt es noch ehrliche Menschen! 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Oktober 2014)

Dienstag gibts ne Gehaltsnachzahlung wuhuuuu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2014)

Morgen noch und dann 2 Wochen FREI 2/5, weil...

...ich in der Zeit ein Expose zu meiner Facharbeit,

...eine Hausarbeit zum Thema Partizipation

...eine 7-seitige Reflexion zu einem Projekt

...und ne Langplanung schreiben muss

 

Alles zusammen c.a. 40 Seiten, klingt viel, ist es aber nun auch nicht. Nur nervig ._.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Oktober 2014)

Nachher kommt mein Bester vorbei. :>


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2014)

Einen fetten Deal mit der Telekom abgeschlossen = fette Lohnerhöhung 5000/5


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2014)

Na dann congratulierung!


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2014)

Auf Grund "übermässig entspannter Projektsituation" und weil ich im Sommer so viel arbeiten musste, hab ich soeben für den kompletten Dezember Urlaub erhalten             5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Oktober 2014)

Faule Sau


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Mein Nachbar hat mir ein Schüsselchen Suppe geschenkt ^__^


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

Mein Nachbar hat mir ein Schüsselchen Suppe geschenkt ^__^

du fällst ja auch beinahe vom fleisch. was denkst warum er dir ne deftige rinderbrühe brachte


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Nene, er ist auch Vegetarier


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

Nene, er ist auch Vegetarier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naaaa den besuch muss ich mir nochmal überlegen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Oktober 2014)

Im Notfall würde ich ja auch vegetarisch essen


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2014)

Yeah, endlich - nach 2 Monaten oder so - klappt die Animation eines Menschen (oder eines beliebigen anderen Modells) in meiner Spiel-Engine 5/5

Jetzt fehlen noch Texturen, aber das wird auch noch irgendwie xD


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

The Unfinished Swan


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)

WOCHENEND-TRIP!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

Drogi...


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

Drogi...

 

Immer diese Vorurteile ^^

 

Vieleicht fährt sie Freunde und Familie besuchen, zeltet in der Wildnis, geht zu einem Konzert oder macht einen wochende kuraufenhalt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

Schau dir die Signatur an, anymore questions?:O


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

Schau dir die Signatur an, anymore questions? 

 

Bei mir sind es katzen - bei ihr nicolas cage

 

Bei dir eine weibliche version von armor, ein zitat, und dein xbox live name

 

signaturen sind einfach nur signaturen


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)

Um genau zu sein ist es bei ihm Vayne


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

Jap, muss sie nachher mal aktualisieren. x)


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2014)

Auf den Juni 2015, einen ganzen Monat US Ostküste.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2014)

Wo denn genau?


----------



## Gerdderdino (5. November 2014)

Ich liebe frische Kaffe am morgen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2014)

Auf den Juni 2015, einen ganzen Monat US Ostküste.


Ich freue mich auf den April 2015, wo ich den 2. Versuch unternehme, die Home-Opener-Week bei den St. Louis Cardinals zu besuchen.
Dieses Jahr endete das ganze ja leider etwas unsanft schon am Flughafen Frankfurt.

Die Eintrittskarte zum letzten Heimspiel des Eishockey-Teams am 11.4.2015 habe ich zumindest schon mal


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2014)

Am Besten vorher vergipsen - dann bricht es sich nicht so leicht


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2014)

Wo denn genau? 

 

Eigentlich überall ein bischen. Start ist in Miami und enden wirds in New York.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2014)

Da habt ihr ja ein paar KM vor euch 

Nach Savannah/Georgia solltest du nicht fahren.. da ists in The Walking Dead traurig geworden  

Charleston/SC kann ich sehr empfehlen.

Die Outer Banks/NC fand ich sehr schön. Falls ihr darauf fahren wollt, achtet auf die Fährpläne.


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2014)

Nur deshalb nicht? Savannah ist bis jetzt nämlich ein Muss weils sehr schön sein soll.

Danke für die Tipps.

Wenn die Zeit reicht würde ich gerne auch noch in die Hamptons fahren. Hab da mal eine Doku gesehen da sahen die einsamen strände super aus.


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2014)

Ich kenne Savannah nicht 

Also wenn du "Umwege" fahren willst, solltest du eher zum Panama Beach, als in die Hamptons. Wobei das ein wirklich großer Umweg wäre.Aber das ist wohl eher eigenes Empfinden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. November 2014)

Am Besten vorher vergipsen - dann bricht es sich nicht so leicht 


Naja, so bequem ist das dann aber nicht bei 12h fliegen 
Ich weiß ja jetzt auch, dass ich die Toiletten auf dem Flughafen meiden sollte


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2014)

Oder einfach vorsichtig sein?    (Nicht zu ernst nehmen. Finds schade für dich, dass es nicht geklappt hat)

 

Ich musste mich auf nem Flughafen Klo schon rasieren


----------



## bkeleanor (6. November 2014)

...

 

 

Der liegt immer hin noch in Flordia.

Warst du auch in Virgina beach? sieht auf den bildern auch top aus.


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2014)

Gen Norden hat es mich nie getrieben.

Lohnt es sich eigentlich wirklich, alles nur an der Küste abzufahren? Sind zwar alles schön Orte, aber nach Miami und Panama Beach wirst du nach Hawaii müssen, um einen schöneren Strand zu finden.

Übrigens.. wenn du nicht homophob bist, solltest du nicht nach Miami an den Strand, sondern nach Key West.

 

"Liegt immerhin in Florida" 

Denk an die Größe der USA.

Das wären von Jacksonville auch mal eben ~5Stunden Fahrt.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. November 2014)

Das steht noch gar nicht fest. Wir haben bisher nur die Eckdaten Miami und New York. Was dazwischen ist, ist weitestgehen noch offen, wollen wir auch gar nicht verplanen.

In Flordia gibts lediglich die Fixpunkte: Ocean Drive (Miami), Key West (die Fahrt dauert auch mal 3-4 Stunden), Fort Lauderdale und Orlando (Disneyland).

 

Ostküste heiss für mich auch nicht das man zwingend der Küste entlang muss. Wenn das Wetter schlecht ist oder es da einfach nichts zu sehen gibt werden wir kurzerhand ins Landesinnere fahren.

2011 waren wir an der Westküste und sind bis noch Idaho gefahren weils eben an der Küste sehr neblig war.


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2014)

Achso 

Wenn das so ist, empfehle ich noch ne andere Route 

Einfach durch Atlanta und danach über die Blue Ridge Mountains und Asheville(NC) und Gatlinburg (TN) besuchen.

 

Hach man.. mag selber los


----------



## bkeleanor (6. November 2014)

Was gibt es den in Gatlinburg zu sehen?


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jLaf5qj8cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Freu mich auf den 2ten Teil


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. November 2014)

Was gibt es den in Gatlinburg zu sehen?


http://www.attractions-gatlinburg.com/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Wollte gestern mit nem Freund nach Wiesbaden in den Gamestop, Diancie Codes holen. Haben angerufen obs die noch gibt, meinte der "Ja so 2-3"... Reservieren wollte er sie uns nicht... 
Da die Blödbahn ja nich fährt und es mit dem Auto doch zu weit ist von mir haben wir uns voll geärgert. Das mit Shiny Gengar war schon schlimm genug!

Dann is mir eingefallen meine Mum ist ja in Mainz, hab sie dann gefragt ob sie mir 2 besorgen kann. Und jaaaaa sie hat die letzten beiden Codes bekommen.<5-2

Diancie 5/5 (Auch wenns hässlich ist)


----------



## Patiekrice (10. November 2014)

Meine Lieblingskaffeefrau hat heute meinen Kaffee gemacht und er ist guuuut


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. November 2014)

Morgen endlich Assassins Creed

 

   

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ajz9_t-bxs


----------



## Patiekrice (10. November 2014)

DC und Marvel endlich vorne getrennt. Now I can die in peace.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2014)

Wenn es nur halten würde ^^ Haben die Kunden bestimmt schon geändert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2014)

Level 100 in WoW erreicht zu haben. Nun kann ich mich anderen Dingen widmen    10/100


----------



## Aun (19. November 2014)

jau garnision komplett ausbauen. equippen und dann ab dezember raiden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Vortrag heute gerockt. 45 Minuten über humanistische Persönlichkeitstheorien. Note 1. Und das, OBWOHL ich gestern noch mit Fieber im Bett lag. Ich bin ja sonst nicht einer, der sich übermäßig selbst lobt, aber VERDAMMT BIN ICH GUT.

 

420/420


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Was kann man sich unter "humanistische Persönlichkeitstheorien" vorstellen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Morgen in einer Woche wird Kreuznach brennen.

Acaz Liveauftritt yüaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.

5/5


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. November 2014)

Morgen spielen Iceage im Übel und Gefährlich((:

 

auch 5/5

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gw4iUScwSKQ


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Silvester in Amsterdam&#128170;


----------



## Patiekrice (25. November 2014)

Findet er nicht gut.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Was kann man sich unter "humanistische Persönlichkeitstheorien" vorstellen?

 

Theorien, die die Persönlichkeitsentwicklung eines Menschen beschreiben. Die humanistischen (personenzentrierte) Theorie von Carl R Rogers sieht den Menschen recht positiv als aktives Wesen, der seine Persönlichkeit entwickelt und von unterschiedlichen Faktoren wie Umwelt oder den Lebensbedingungen beeinflusst wird.  

 

Sigmund Freud ist da wohl einer der bekannteren Vertreter. Er hat die Psychodynamische Persönlichkeitstheorie entwickelt. Laut seiner Theorie verfolgt jeder Mensch durch seine Handlungen einen Zweck, wonach er motiviert ist. Seine Theorie steht aber oft in der Kritik, da sie 1. sich sehr auf die negativen Aspekte konzentriert und 2. DIE älteste Theorie in diesem Bereich ist. Wegen dem 2. Punkt ist das aber alles auch nicht verwunderlich, im Ganzen stammen nämlich alle nachfolgenden Theorien von Freund ab.

 

Hoffe es ist klarer geworden


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2014)

Jupp, ist es. Danke.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Gehe morgen mit meinen Jungs Fußball spielen. unendlich/5


----------



## Patiekrice (26. November 2014)

Googled "meine Jungs", was not disappointed.

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. November 2014)

far cry 4 läuft nun wieder. 5/5. wielang ist die frage^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2014)

diss mich nich immer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2014)

Bremen 4:0.&#128170;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2014)

Date 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2014)

ooooooooooooooooooooooouh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2014)

Gestern nen tollen Abend gehabt, jetzt aber erkältet... 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. November 2014)

Du warst scheinbar ein Gentleman und hast ihr/ihm deine Jacke gegeben! Probs an dich! *peace zeichen mach*

Far Cry 4 :O 5/5
Boah nur geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2014)

MUSS man nicht immer ein Gentleman sein ? Zumindest wenn man ein Date hat... aber nein, sie hatte ne Jacke. Bei -2 Grad wäre es auch fatal, wenn nicht. Ist wohl eher die Tatsache, dass ich um 5 Uhr morgens ohne Schal und Mütze aufn Bus warten musste - ne Stunde lang...


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Beschissenes Timing, huh?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2014)

Beschissenes Timing ja.  ^_^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2014)

durch mit meinem Praktikum 10000000000000000000000000000000000000/5 ... jetzt noch ein halbes Jahr Facharbeit und Prüfung und dann bin ich durch. Endlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2014)

Dann beginnt die Verdammnis doch erst richtig. Bin froh das ich letzten Freitag ein Vorstellungsgespräch in einer leider ziemlich großen Firma in der Umgebung hatte. 2700 Bewerber auf 1 Platz. In einem ganz anderen Arbeitsfeld.
Hoffentlich nehmen sie mich, ertrag "Pädagogen" nicht. Allgemein befriedigt mich Erzieher nicht wirklich. Kann an der Einrichtung gelegen haben oder einfach das es mir zu monoton ist. 
Die Diskrepanz zwischen der Theorie und der Realität ist mir auch zu groß, wie das mit steigender Spezialisierung ist, vermag ich ich nicht zu beurteilen. 
Für mich endete es in viel geschwollenes Geschwafel ohne Konsistenz und ohne ein "fertiges" Produkt.

Aber Respekt das du's durchziehst &' dir machts ja scheinbar auch Spaß!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2014)

Wäre ich nochmal vor dem Schritt, Erzieher oder "ordentliche Ausbildung", würde ich mich wohl gegen die Erzieher Ausbildung entscheiden. Das einzige, was du mit nimmst, ist die Zuneigung der Kinder. Das wars. Vielleicht hier und da mal ein feuchter Händedruck, aber nein. Kaum ein "danke", keine Wertschätzung, erst recht keine Entlohnung. Sind wir mal ehrlich, das rechtfertigt nicht 3 Jahre lernen. Und vom Niveau her ist die Ausbildung auch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. Bin echt froh fertig zu sein. Nochmal mach ich das nicht mit. (und nein. es macht keinen Spaß. Spaß hatte es mir nie gemacht)

 

Zum Glück ist die Perspektive als männlicher Erzieher sowas von gut, da brauch ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Und $$$ verdient man dann ja mittlerweile auch schon.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2014)

Meinte mit Spaß lediglich die Arbeit mit Kindern.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Dezember 2014)

Freue mich irgendwie auf unsere Weihnachtsfeier morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Dezember 2014)

Morgen kommt das neue Starbomb Album raus :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Dezember 2014)

Eben einfach mal 4 Stunden geschlafen.<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2014)

http://nationalreport.net/the-big-lebowski-2-announced/ 

 

THE DUDE RETURNS 100000000000000/5


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2014)

hsv vs. vfb       idioten auf beiden seiten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2014)

Zahnarztkontrolltermin alles gut 5/5
Davor die Jahre auch immer, aber hab Traumata durch deren Kontrollart..

Neuer Zahnarzt<3


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich war jetzt nach 13 Jahren mal wieder beim Zahnarzt  

Da hat man ja schon irgendwie Bange, dass was größeres draus wird...nööö, sie war begeistert


----------



## Ogil (24. Dezember 2014)

Vorhin meinen X52 Pro Flightstick bekommen - geiles Teil 5/5

 

Jetzt erstmal alles einstellen und dann heisst es D-D-D-Dangerous!


----------



## eMJay (24. Dezember 2014)

Auf Samstag


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2014)

Gleich zu meinem Liebsten, gemeinsam kochen und dann einkuscheln und 'nen albernen Film schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Einfach mal vergessen wie doof hier in der WG alles ist und auf Januar/Februar freuen und .keine.Gedanken.machen. Wird schon alles klappen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Ach wie schön das Aun und du endlich ein Paar seid!


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2014)

Wir sind ein und die selbe Person.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

mindfuck


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2014)

Wir sind ein und die selbe Person.

 

 


mindfuck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2014)

Dr. Aun und Ms Patie

 

so musst du es dir vorstellen sozi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Dr. Aun und Ms Patie

 

so musst du es dir vorstellen sozi 

In meinem Kopfkino startet gerade ein Pornoanfang..,

 

Ms Patie: "ohhhhh doktor auuuuun? Ich habe da so ein jucken..." 

Dr. Aun: "Lasse Sie mich mal gucken, entkleiden Sie sich und spreizen anschließend die Beine bitte..."


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2014)

In meinem Kopfkino startet gerade ein Pornoanfang..,

 

Ms Patie: "ohhhhh doktor auuuuun? Ich habe da so ein jucken..." 

Dr. Aun: "Lasse Sie mich mal gucken, entkleiden Sie sich und spreizen anschließend die Beine bitte..."
 


 

 

Ich meinte damit Dr Jekyl und Mr Hyde 

 

Aber interessant woran du zuerst denkt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

ahuehuahuehuahuehurhurhurhurhehehehahuehue

 

 

 

 

 

Besser schlechte, gemeinsame Pornos, als von der Alten den Herd zerscheppert zu bekommen, während man selbst Fifa spielt :>


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2014)

Besser schlechte, gemeinsame Pornos, als von der Alten den Herd zerscheppert zu bekommen, während man selbst Fifa spielt :>

Bei LoL wäre das natürlich was ganz anderes...


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2014)

ahuehuahuehuahuehurhurhurhurhehehehahuehue

 

 

 

 

 

Besser schlechte, gemeinsame Pornos, als von der Alten den Herd zerscheppert zu bekommen, während man selbst Fifa spielt :>

ich feiere das grad soooo derbe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2014)

ahuehuahuehuahuehurhurhurhurhehehehahuehue
 
 
 
 
 
Besser schlechte, gemeinsame Pornos, als von der Alten den Herd zerscheppert zu bekommen, während man selbst Fifa spielt :>



ES IST AUCH BESSER


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2014)

was macht ihr jetzt eingentlich ? Lieferdienste bis neujahr ?

 

bis auf braten geht ja nix mehr bei euch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2014)

Haben noch so'n miniofen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2014)

Indoor Grill... best f* thing ever.


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2014)

Indoor Grill... best f* thing ever.

 

lagerfeuer in wohnung ist schlechte idee shikari ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

...


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

BESTER

SUPPORT

MITARBEITER

BLIZZARDS

EVER


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Da ich mich gestern nur über die dummen Öffnungszeiten und Mitarbeiter von Bankfilialen geärgert habe, ist heute schon alles wieder 'n bisschen besser. Ich bin ja auch nur ein Mensch und ich hoffe wenn ich den Kautionsmist am Montag mache, ist das hoffentlich in 2 Wochen durch und dann auch noch okay. Gleich nach Feierabend wartet in der WG bereits das Essen auf mich, dann noch ein bisschen zusammen sitzen und dann mal schauen, wie weit ich heute noch in WoW komme ^-^


----------



## Ogil (3. Januar 2015)

Bank-Oeffnungszeiten sind immer toll. Meine Bank hier im Ort hat von 9.30-16.30h geoeffnet, die meisten Leute arbeiten 9.00-17.00h. Suuuper kundenfreundlich...

 

Da ich aber ohnehin noch frei hatte hab ich es gestern auch mal so auf die Bank geschafft :>


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Ach mich ärgert(e) folgendes eigentlich am meisten:

 

Am 23. Dezember bin ich zu einer Postbank hier gegangen, da ich noch was abschicken wollte und einfach mal wegen der Eröffnung eines Mietkautionskonto nachgefragt habe. Es war super voll und ich stand 30 Minuten an. Ansich ja auch alles okay und so, bin ich gewohnt. Am Schalter meinte die Dame dann, dass die Eröffnung gar kein Problem ist und wir das hier und jetzt sofort machen können. Ich in meiner behinderten Nettigkeit sagte "Ach ne, es ist gerade so voll und ich möchte den Verkehr hier nicht aufhalten :-) Ich komme einfach nach den Feiertagen wieder." ... So, bin ich jetzt wieder hin - war bei einer anderen Mitarbeiterin und die dann nimmt alle meine Daten auf und ich fragte, ob sie mir schon Kontonummer und BLZ mitteilen könnte. "Eh, ne?! -Das dauert ca 3-4 Wochen und dann bekommen Sie erst alles schriftlich mitgeteilt." Alter, habe ich mich aufgeregt. Hätte ich den Pissscheiss einfach mal direkt am 23. gemacht und einen Fick auf die anderen Leute gegeben. Naja, habe ihr dann gesagt dass sie alle meine Daten wieder löschen kann und ich zu einer Bank gehe, bei der das schneller geht :'D Naja, leider war es Freitag 16 Uhr und JEDE.BANK. hier hatte bereits geschlossen. Naja, jetzt gehe ich am Montag zur Sparkasse und hoffe, dass es da schneller geht. Bei der Volksbank dauert das zB nur 2-3 Bankwerktage.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Januar 2015)

Game of Thrones läuft. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

WARRI-BUFF -woooho--


----------



## eMJay (13. Januar 2015)

war der nötig????

....hab es nicht so empfunden....


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ja erst vor kurzem wieder mit WoD angefangen und bin noch nicht wieder auf dem Gearstand, wie ich es zu MoP war. Aber wenn ich jetzt einfach mal mit meinem AKTUELLEN Gear einen Vergleich ziehe, dann war es meiner Meinung nach schon angebracht. Auch wenn ich mir Logs angeschaut habe und/oder Threads gelesen habe.. der Tank-Warri hatte im Vergleich zu den anderen Tankklassen aktuell einen (kleinen) Nachteil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2015)

FACKARBEIT FERTIG UUUUUUUH YAAAAAAH NUR NOCH FORMALES DANN ABGEBEN DEN SH*T 9765223478/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Eben beim Libanesen Schawarmasandwich gegessen. <3
Das hat mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Ich freue mich SO SEHR auf meine Wohnung  Das wird sooo toll, da bleibe ich dann hoffentlich auch mal  - hahahha! Eckbadewanne, offene Küche, Flügeltüren und shiaaat!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Keine Wg mehr?


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

lolnatürlichnicht.

 

Ich habe jetzt sowohl alleine, als auch in zwei WGs gelebt und finde alleine einfach viel entspannter und besser.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

richtig so


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe einfach keine Lust mich wegen Mitbewohnern mit irgendwas einschränken/Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen und/oder denen halt immer hinterher räumen zu müssen, damit ich mich nicht dafür schämen muss, wie es aussieht wenn ich mal Besuch bekomme.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Mich würde sowieso nichts in eine Wg ziehen.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Naja, neue Stadt, Anschluss finden und so waren halt meine positiven Argumente erst mal in eine WG zu ziehen.. aber naja


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2015)

wenn ich mal Besuch bekomme.

 *hust* ne geilere, unaufgeräumte bude mit 2 terroristen hab ich noch nie erlebt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

http://i60.tinypic.com/30iavsl.jpg


Ok. Das beste Booster ever.


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2015)

an ipad for ants?

alter ich musste sogar beim vergrößern meine brille aufsetzen.......


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Nur nicht so gut fotografiert :/


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2015)

Aun labert.

 

@Topic: Gerade einen richtig genialen Lauf mit Samson gehabt. Quadshot + Brimstone + Polyphemus = GG.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2015)

*hust* ne geilere, unaufgeräumte bude mit 2 terroristen hab ich noch nie erlebt ^^

 

pff. Du meintest es sei aufgeräumt. :c und sorry, wenn du so unorganisiert bist und ich dir NETTER WEISE Obdach biete.

 

Außerdem wird das ja eine andere Wohnung - die VIIIIIIIIIIIIIEL COOLER IST


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2015)

nur am meckern und flamen dat mädel... manmanmanmanman


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

omg nach 3252935 HC Bossen und 420580426 Markenrolls endlich eine HC Waffe...fehlt noch eine.-.- 

5/5


----------



## Keashaa (15. Januar 2015)

Dank vernünftigem Trainingsplan im letzten Monat 4% schneller geworden auf einen Kilometer Laufen 5/5

 

So langsam dürfte mein Wettkampftempo auf 10km unter 50 Minuten sinken. Ist jetzt noch keine Glanzleistung, aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ich sonst immer frei Schnauze trainiert habe, finde ich die Verbesserung schon gut. Ziel ist aber, wenigstens mal auf 45 Minuten auf 10km zu kommen.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

Das erste Mal hat ein Kunde mein Tenacious D Tattoo am Unterarm wahr genommen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2015)

27.3 Neuroticfish Album. #overhyped

Kenne schon Auszüge von... Nur geil.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2015)

Meh. Not sure if freuen oder ärgern Thread... ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

 

Hab kaum noch Platz und keine Lust mehr Kartons zu packen.. habe aber beim Packen einen Kassenzettel von einem DERBE HÄSSLICHEN PULLOVER gefunden, den ich nur einmal für Fotos tragen wollte. Ich dachte den Zettel habe ich schon nicht mehr und wenn ich ihn doch noch finden sollte, dass dann die Umtauschfrist rum ist .. aber NOOOOO - Kann ihn noch 2 Wochen umtauchen, weil das Umtauchrecht durch Weihnachten verlängert war/ist. yiiiiiiiiieees!


----------



## Keashaa (21. Januar 2015)

Gleich gehts auf Firmenkosten zum Mittagessen 5/5 :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2015)

Lachs 5/5


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2015)

Leber mit Zwiebeln 5/5


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2015)

bei mir gibts heute weisswurst und pfankuchen


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2015)

Heute einen richtig erfolgreichen freien Tag gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Aufstehen erstmal Garnison gefarmt, dann für den Umzug nächste Woche ein paar Kartons gepackt, schnell zwei HCs mit meinem Warri gemacht für den Extrabeutel, ersten LFR, Katzenklo komplett gereinigt und dann einkaufen gewesen. Erstmal richtig fett für meinen "nicht-Fasttag" heute was geholt und fürs Fasten dann auch so dass ich mich drauf freue, aber trotzdem noch bei den 500 kcal bleibe. Fett gefrühstückt, nebenbei Hearthstone und dann einen NHC-Raid gesucht und gefunden, paar Items abgestaubt und dann noch fix den 2. LFR-Teil. Abendessen gemacht, dabei die neuste Simpsonsfolge geschaut (die ich überraschenderweise echt gut fand!) und komische Artikel gelesen. Dann gerade Badewasser eingelassen, schön in der Badewanne gechillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und jetzt lese ich noch Harry Potter und schlafe dann bald, da morgen wieder Frühschicht ansteht. Hat was von Tagebucheintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

haha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2015)

Cuadrado zu Chelsea. 5/5
Auch wenn ich Fiorentina mag, aber bei Chelsea reißt er mehr.
Der Gute kann auf einem Bein rückwärts springend Antilopen fangen.

Das Mittelfeld von Chelsea ist eh schon krass mit Oscar, Hazard und Fabregas. Jetzt noch mit Cuadrado? Rip BPL.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4LdlLQ7izo

 

Krieg ich grad Gänsehaut, Homeworld Remastered sieht sie verdammt gut aus .___. 100000/5


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Krieg ich grad Gänsehaut, Homeworld Remastered sieht sie verdammt gut aus .___. 100000/5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr geil, hoffe das ist nicht nur deppenfang


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

Wird Teil 1 & 2 in HD sein. Arbeiten seit 2 1/2 Jahren dran, also kein Alibi Remake. Ich hoffe nur, dass es sich richtig gut verkauft.


----------



## ZAM (26. Januar 2015)

Das der Beta-Test endlich los geht.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Januar 2015)

Die Sonne kommt raus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2015)

Zeugnisse bekommen. 2,0 Durchschnitt.
Dafür das ich über 2 Monate Fehlzeit habe und absolut nichts gemacht habe. Voll ok 5/5
Aber was nicht cool ist, stand in 3 Fächern 1,4 und gab die 2.


----------



## Reflox (31. Januar 2015)

Comeback der Gorillaz 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2015)

Comeback der Gorillaz 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2015)

Neue season in Hs, musste eben gegen einen goldenen Paladin ran. Der hatte also über 500 Siege im gewerteten Modus allein mit dem Paladin. Ich hab grad mal im unranked so viel mit verschiedenen Helden.

Wie ich den zerstört habe, ranked!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (1. Februar 2015)

über den Birdman-Film 5/5


----------



## Veshrae (2. Februar 2015)

Dying Light  5/5

Evolve 4/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2015)

Evolve wird sooooo nice.

Ich sehe grade Life is Strange bei rocketbeans. Gefällt mir vom Look richtig gut. Erinnert mich total an ne Graphic Novel aufm Iphone.
Die war genauso.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2015)

Ich freue mich, dass mir mein Urlaub Anfang April wieder genehmigt wurde.

 

Diesmal klappt das mit den USA dann hoffentlich auch wirklich


----------



## Ogil (4. Februar 2015)

Einfach vorher alle Gliedmassen vergipsen - zum Schutz!


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2015)

Ich freue mich, dass mir mein Urlaub Anfang April wieder genehmigt wurde.

 

Diesmal klappt das mit den USA dann hoffentlich auch wirklich 

Wohin gehts den?

freue mich auch schon auf Miami im juni.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Februar 2015)

Es geht zum Saisonstart nach St. Louis.

 

Wollte ich ja schon letztes Jahr, aber wie das geendet hatte, kann man hier ja lesen.

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160875-ich-habe-da-was-neues/?p=3406447

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/160875-ich-habe-da-was-neues/?p=3406565

 

oder auch hier: www.kaepteniglo.de


----------



## bkeleanor (5. Februar 2015)

oh ja dann hoffe ich das es dir diesesmal ohne unglücke gelingt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Februar 2015)

Kam heim, steht frische Pizza vom Pizzamann auf dem Tisch.<3 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2015)

1,0 inner Klausur geschrieben, bei der ich davon ausging, dass ich sie vergeigt hätte.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2015)

Paranautical Activity ist zurück.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

In einer Stunde Feierabend, muss zwar morgen und übermorgen wieder ran.. aber heute Abend schön zuhause einkuscheln, "better call Saul" schauen, Kuchen oder so essen und fauuuuuuuuuli sein ^-^ Morgen und übermorgen werden so anstrengend, dass ich das heute mal darf :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2015)

Wieder zu Hause zu sein 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/5

Mein Valentinsschatz werden mein PC und mein Netflix Account die nächsten 3 Tage sein. Klingt lame, aber ich geb eh keinen fick mehr. Eine Woche Krankenhaus hat mir gereicht. 100000000000000000000/5


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

Moment, Moment, Moment... hast du dir an dem Abend - an dem ich noch sagte du sollst zuhause bleiben - den Krankenhausgrund zugezogen!?!??!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2015)

Wat ?!  Ich lag die letzten 6 Tage im KH. Hab mir nichts zugezogen, sondern wohl Medikamente nicht vertragen. Oder versteh ich grad wat falsch ? :laugh:


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie wolltest du letztes Wochenende eigentlich zuhause bleiben, hattest den Post aber dann nochmal dahingehend editiert, dass du doch losziehst und ich habe daraufhin meine Enttäuschung zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Aber 6 Tage wegen einer Unverträglichkeit? BOOOOOOOOY. Krasso.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

ICH INFORMATIKKRÜPPEL HABE ES GESCHAFFT MEIN NAT TYP ZU ÄNDERN UM VOICE BENUTZEN ZU KÖNNEN! Evolve mit voiccccccceeeee.<3


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2015)

wird deine stimmt im voice verzerrt wenn du ein monster bist ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Du kannst als Monster nich mit anderen reden.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2015)

ICH INFORMATIKKRÜPPEL HABE ES GESCHAFFT MEIN NAT TYP ZU ÄNDERN UM VOICE BENUTZEN ZU KÖNNEN! Evolve mit voiccccccceeeee.<3

Du hast es aus- und eingeschaltet?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Nein, musste im router irgendwas umstellen und ich hab so ein beschissenen cbn router. Gab im Netz auch keine start & end ports..


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2015)

Jetzt noch mit Samson und Judas Blue Baby besiegen und einmal durch die Gebärmutter ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Und dann hab ich endlich Platinum God und kann mit Rebirth einsteigen.


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2015)

Verlaengertes Wochenende - d.h. morgen frei \o/


----------



## Manowar (20. Februar 2015)

Ich werd jetzt auch nur noch für ne Stunde etwa arbeiten.

Will Sterbendes Licht (Zam?  ) suchten 

Hab kein Wochenende, weil ich bei 2 Umzügen helfen muss


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2015)

Will Sterbendes Licht (Zam?  ) suchten 

 

Brav "zensiert", denn ist auch weiterhin indiziert ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2015)

Platinum God!


----------



## Aun (12. März 2015)

sharknado 3! don´t hassel the hoff

yeah baby


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. März 2015)

Gleich daheim. Die Horrorwoche zieht sich auch übers WE hin.
Aber gleich erstmal ne Runde schlafen und dann Hearthstone spielen 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (13. März 2015)

Fahre seit einiger Zeit nur noch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (das sind täglich 10km) und ich weiss nicht, ob es einfach nur "das bessere Körpergefühl" ist, aber ich fühle mich seitdem einfach wieder viel wohler in/mit meinem Körper. Die beschissenen Narben am Bauch stören mich auch nicht mehr so sehr. Hab ich heute seit längerer Zeit mal wieder bewusst im Spiegel angeschaut und dacht mir "meh, whatever. Blasser sind sie auf jeden Fall schon mal!" Wenn ich jetzt noch weniger Mist schnuckere, habe ich in 3 Wochen auch wieder n sexy Bauch ahahah 

Ich genieße jetzt mein Wochenende und lasse mir gerade Wasser in meine wundervolle Eckbadewanne ein ^--^ Danach lese ich noch Harry Potter und bin morgen Vormittag zum Frühstücken verabredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bald besuchen mich Mama & Schwester und eine Woche danach meine Großeltern. Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf. (:


----------



## Aun (13. März 2015)

ich kenn die wampe, die wirst du nimmer los 3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. März 2015)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt.. (:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. März 2015)

hab eben gegrillt und hab morgen frei, auch wenn ich nur Müll machen muss.
Es tut manchmal voll gut sich n schönen Abend zu machen. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (19. März 2015)

Es tut manchmal voll gut sich n schönen Abend zu machen.

 

dat genius logic.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2015)

Mündl. Prüfung bestanden 1/1


----------



## Veshrae (24. März 2015)

- LG Flatron 34UM95

- Neues Headset

- Neue Teppiche für die Wohnung

- Neuer Schreibtisch

- Neue Monitorhalterung

- London Urlaub im April

 

<3


----------



## painschkes (24. März 2015)

- LG Flatron 34UM95

_Meiner ist auch unterwegs? Danke! 

Geiles Teil - viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. März 2015)

Mein Kadenzaautogramm kam an, Präsentation überstanden, Tintenfischringe, Lost, Bier und sau geile 2 Wochen Urlaub vor mir 5/5


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. März 2015)

Ich freue mich, dass ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, einfach GOLD xD

 

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/12194139345?page=1


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2015)

Schwester + Mama sind bald hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2015)

Heute erfahren, dass ne gute Freundin schwanger ist... idk/5


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2015)

ups


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2015)

Wieder in Los Santos unterwegs sein zu können. Ich liebe Gta5 unfassbar.
Die Charaktere 5/5
Die Story 5/5
Die Atmosphäre 5/5
Der Humor 5/5
Die Stadt 5/5
Den Rest 5/5


----------



## Manowar (9. April 2015)

Gleich gehts ab zur Fibo


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2015)

best Communitymanager EVER!


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2015)

best Communitymanager EVER!

 

ZAM ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2015)

ES GEHT!


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2015)

ES GEHT!


----------



## Grushdak (16. April 2015)

... endlich die Magen/Darm - Geschichte wohl vollends überstanden zu haben ... 5/5  

 

So etwas wünsche ich Niemandem - erst die akute Phase - dann die die Schwachheit ...

So stark und anhaltend habe ich das noch nie erlebt ...


----------



## Aun (17. April 2015)

where will you be when diarrhea strikes ^^

ne hast mein mitgefühl. hatte ich diese jahr auch schon. einzig positives: 3 kilo leichter


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. April 2015)

2:0 Heimsieg 5/5 & heiser, dss ist nich so toll


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QUAItQmq-LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

http://www.polygon.com/2015/4/27/8505883/valve-removing-paid-mods-from-steam

 

Valve kills paid mods on Steam, will refund Skyrim mod buyers


----------



## Cillenja (28. April 2015)

Das mein Laptop wieder so funktioniert wie er soll 5/5

Das am Freitag Feiertag ist 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2015)

Alle ärztlichen Untersuchungen hinter mir (MRT/ zig Blutbilder, Belastungstests, EKGs/Echos, Ultraschall und was weiß ich noch) und jetzt das Ergebnis... ich hab nix. Alle Tests negativ (positiv für mich) ausgefallen und Blutwerte sind top. 

 

unglaublich/5


----------



## Spielecastle (30. April 2015)

Ich freue mich auf den heutigen Abend, mein Freund hat Geburtstag und morgen ist Feiertag, also ein langes Wochenende.


----------



## Magogan (30. April 2015)

Ich habe Texturen für mein Spiel gefunden und jemanden, der sie erstellt, falls noch weitere benötigt werden. Und auch jemanden, der einfache 3D-Modelle kostenlos erstellt. Und einen Rechtsanwalt, der das Rechtliche (gegen Bezahlung) übernimmt, aber auch hobbymäßig Musik macht und von dem ich ein paar Sounds für mein Spiel bekommen kann. Eine einfache Webseite sollte ich auch für relativ wenig Geld bekommen können, um den Leuten die Möglichkeit zu geben, das erstmal kostenlos zu testen und - wenn es ihnen gefällt - bei der Finanzierung zu helfen (sobald die Indiegogo-Kampagne läuft).

Einen Programmierer habe ich auch gefunden, der das User Interface programmieren kann.

5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2015)

Gz, und das mein ich ernst.


----------



## Veshrae (1. Mai 2015)

Ich habe Texturen für mein Spiel gefunden und jemanden, der sie erstellt, falls noch weitere benötigt werden. Und auch jemanden, der einfache 3D-Modelle kostenlos erstellt. Und einen Rechtsanwalt, der das Rechtliche (gegen Bezahlung) übernimmt, aber auch hobbymäßig Musik macht und von dem ich ein paar Sounds für mein Spiel bekommen kann. Eine einfache Webseite sollte ich auch für relativ wenig Geld bekommen können, um den Leuten die Möglichkeit zu geben, das erstmal kostenlos zu testen und - wenn es ihnen gefällt - bei der Finanzierung zu helfen (sobald die Indiegogo-Kampagne läuft).

Einen Programmierer habe ich auch gefunden, der das User Interface programmieren kann.

5/5

 

Meld dich mal für die Webseite bei mir.


----------



## lisa-m (6. Mai 2015)

Endlich mein neues Auto abholen, ein A3 (http://www.mobile.de/modellverzeichnis/audi/a3.html). Komm jetzt wieder schneller nach Hause und muss nicht eine Stunde im Bus sitzen.


----------



## Manowar (6. Mai 2015)

Glückwunsch 

Aber Infos und Bilder bitte :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2015)

Mein letzte Klausur heute geschrieben (bis auf die 2 Abschlussprüfungen). 5/5


----------



## CYBERHOUND (7. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass die Nummer meines neuen Mobilfunk-Vertrags aus der Vorwahl und meinem exakten Geburtsdatum besteht. Sehr geil!

 

5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2015)

Morgen Fußball spielen! unendlich/5


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Mit Sozi in LoL rasiert <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

Wae schön, ja.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Mai 2015)

Gelungens Hardware update.

von 8 auf 16gb ram

und von gtx 580 auf gtx 970. da gabs schwierigkeiten beim bios update.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe grad zufällig über Google Sketch Swap http://www.sketchswap.com/ gefunden, wo man einfach was zeichnen kann und dann ein Bild zurück bekommt^^

 

Irgendwie ziemlich gespenstisch, aber cool. Ich hab zu 90% mit nem dick pick gerechnet weil is ja Internet. Und dann hat jemand eine Rose gezeichnet :laugh:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2015)

Vorhin kam TW3, in der Hülle war ein rotes Zettelchen von CD Projekt Red mit den kostenlosen DLC's, fande den Text sehr schön und irgendwie auch sehr fair. Des Weiteren gibt's n 10er zurück wegen Vorbestellerpreisgarantie 5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (21. Mai 2015)

Die Grafik von GTA V. First Person cam im auto. Richtungswechsel und plötzlich die sonne im gesicht. Hat mich derart geblendet es kam mir fast wie echt vor.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Jetzt Mathe FH Prüfung schreiben >.< 
Aber eher Angst als Wut, aber auch nur 2/5, weil ich nicht durchfallen kann. 

Danach gehts zum Glück auf den Bolzplatz.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2015)

Es könnte zwar für mich n bischen wärmer sein - aber ich finde es schön,

daß das Wetter bisher nicht solche Kapriolen schlägt,  wie letztes Jahr zu Pfingsten (so mit Unwettern nach der Hitze). 

 

Und es ist schön, wieder Hausfrieden zu haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

Muttis neueste Kuchenkreation wollte nicht vom Blech runter. Der Boden ist dadurch an einer Stele gebrochen und das Ende vom Lied war, dass

der Kuchen nicht mehr gut genug ist zum Verschenken. Lecker Kuchen essen 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Lautern bleibt zweitklassig 5/5


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2015)

EL Quali erreicht, und das nach Platz 18 zur Winterpause.

Aber am Samstag holen wir den direkten Startplatz und sparen uns die Quali-Spiele


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2015)

#echteliebe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2015)

#2011


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Mai 2015)

Noch 3,5 Tage arbeiten bis zu den grossen Ferien. USA ich komme!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2015)

Prüfung Nr. 1 geschafft. 3/5


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2015)

Nachdem ich schon eine Weile nach einem neuen Auto suche heute endlich eins angeschaut mit dem ich zufrieden war. Angezahlt und nächstes Wochenende wird es abgeholt.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2015)

Der erste erfolgreiche Lauf mit "The Lost" und dann sogar Megasatan gepackt. Jetzt noch mit ihm Bosh Rush, Satan und The Lamb und dann hab ich alles mit jedem Charakter. Danach nur noch die RNG Sachen wie Meatboy und dann heißt es endlich "Hallo True Platinumgod!".


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juni 2015)

Wieder ein Jahr näher an der Rente


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2015)

Eine Hose, die ich ein Jahr nicht getragen habe ist mir zu weit! \o/ Sonst werden Hosen im Schrank ja immer enger, aber diese hat sich wohl geweitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Juni 2015)

Amazon hat mich endlich als taketv ultra identifiziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Eine Hose, die ich ein Jahr nicht getragen habe ist mir zu weit! \o/ Sonst werden Hosen im Schrank ja immer enger, aber diese hat sich wohl geweitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Glückwunsch 

Ich freu mich jetzt auch drauf..meine Holde und ich machen uns für Wacken schön 

Heißt dann jetzt jeden Tag Sport. Ich freu mich so drauf


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

Ihhhh Sport


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2015)

Ist ja noch viel schlimmer, als nur Sport!

Noch gesünder ernähren, kein Alkohol und nur 5l Wasser am Tag süffeln 

Ich mag Sport :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

5 Liter auf Dauer? Deine Nieren freuen sich. 
Aber Bier trinkst du schon weiter?!


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2015)

Ich muss 4,5l am Tag trinken - groß/muskulös.

Mache jetzt nochmal eine Aufbauphase und nehme deswegen noch Kreatin dazu - also nochmal mehr trinken, damit sich die Nieren freuen 

 

Wenn Gäste kommen oder wir wohin fahren, werd ich natürlich trinken..ganz so bekloppt bin ich dann auch nicht 

Aber Feierabendbier oder ähnliches fällt weg.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

DAS IST DOCH KEINE LEBENSQUALITÄT MEHR!!


----------



## Manowar (8. Juni 2015)

Ich muss mit meinem Alter mal so langsam aufpassen und mich mal wirklich fit machen.

Wenn ich das so durchziehe, bin ich in 2 Monaten da, wo ich hin mag.

Danach muss das ja nur noch gehalten werden.

 

Ich steh an der Grenze zum Bluthochdruck und bin in einer Risikogruppe, was das Herz angeht.

 

Mit und nach Wacken, wird dann wieder gelebt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

Der Moment, wenn du ein 98% verlorenes Game in LoL noch wendest... Woah 100/5.

Das ist so krass, wir haben 50 Minuten lang nur auf die Fresse bekommen. Ab und zu hatten wir kurze Glanzmomente, wurden aber direkt wieder zerstört. Und dann am Ende noch gewonnen ey.<3


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Hatte letztens auch ein 62 Minuten Spiel und das war auch ein Rollercoaster of Emotions.. haben aber verloren :c


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

Das finde ich dann nicht so schlimm, war ja spannend dann.

Was ich scheiße finde wenn ich mal richtig abgehe und wir verlieren und ich trotz S+ Rating nur 300 Champep bekomme.
Es sollte geändert werden kann ich doch nichts für wenn Jaques und Pablo nicht spielen können und mit AP Olaf und AD Orianna Botlane spielen und feeden...


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

^this!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2015)

Dass Game of Thrones S5 doch nicht suckt 4/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2015)

Heute letzte Arbeit!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Morgen in die Tattoo-Ausstellung. :> 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Am Bahnhof?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Ist ganz nett


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2015)

"Rise of the fallem Empire"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2015)

Kurztrip nach Prag gebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Außerdem backe ich heute einen Apfelstreuselkuchen - voll Bock drauf.


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2015)

Battlefront


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Ich habe eine neue, gemütliche Hose in der ich aussehe wie eine Yogatrainerin   Und meine Lieblingsgamestopmitarbeiter haben mich mit den Worten "da geht die Sonne heute ein zweites Mal auf" begrüßt   

 

Nachher schaue ich Man at arms, esse Chili und habe morgen Spätschicht ODER frei


----------



## Ogil (17. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich meinten sie den Mond. Weil Yoga-Pants


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2015)

Abschlussprüfungsnoten sind seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr gut. 1/1


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juni 2015)

Gehe heute zu einer Vernissage  

"[...]zeigt die Galerie Holger John Fotografien von Stefan Heilemann, Paul Harries, Aram Radomski, Bryan Adams, Tomaso Baldessarini, Matthias Matthies und Skulpturen von Till Lindemann."[...] Ich freue mich ^-^

Außerdem lief es gestern in LoL mal wieder besser! Und heute esse ich den 3. Tag in Folge Chili   Gutertag.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2015)

Patie, Zerstörerin der Keramik.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Freut mich ungemein das Ori auf Platz 2 der Topseller ist. Klar haben viele auf den SummerSale Rabatt gewartet aber hey.

Eigentlich hat Ori keine Berechtigung in der Oberliga mitzuspielen. Keine teuer PR Kampagne, kein Hype vorher.

Das Spiel ist einfach erschienen und die Kritiker haben es für gut befunden, der Rest ist Mundpropaganda. 

Sehr cool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

Mit J4 19/4/17 gespielt, S+. <3 5/5

Freut mich nur so, weil die Spiele vorher desaströs waren. Erschreckend wie manche spielen.
Warum sind die Tomaten und der Weichkäse immer in meinem Team?


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

weil du immer ohne mich reingehst !


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

WEIL DU NIE ON BIST


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

das ist gar nicht wahr! Du bist halt immer so zu seltsamen Zeiten online   Donnerstag Vormittag/Mittag paar ranked?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

Muss ich gucken, bin da wohl noch in der Natur. 

In ner Stunde spielen?


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

bin arbeiten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

Du hast Praktis?


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

Die haben heute frei.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

BEIDE? Was für Zustände!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

Ja -.-' Eigentlich hatte nur sie frei, aber weil er gestern Geburtstag hatte, hat er gefragt ob er auch heute frei machen darf, weil seine Familie kommt. UND ICH BIN JA NETT.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

OMFG der Pimpf soll schuften! Das formt den Charakter!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

Tja, als ich das so meiner letzten Praktikantin vermittelt habe, stand die Mutti nach dem Praktikum bei uns auf der Matte


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2015)

ok. Ich habe gerade 20 Pakete Ware bekommen. afklol.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Juni 2015)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juni 2015)

Nur noch 17 Tage bis zur Challenge Roth 

Dieses Jahr vermutlich letztmalig als Staffelläufer, nächstes Jahr dann Einzelstarter *hoff*träum*


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juni 2015)

Gestern 4 von 5 Spielen mit meinem ranked Team gewonnen und als Bronze 5 eingestuft worden   Das konnten wir nicht auf uns sitzen lassen und habe dann noch ein paar ranked gemacht und die Gegner haben immer nach 20 Minuten /surrenderd  Das war teilweise so eine grausame Schlachterei.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juli 2015)

Di Santo verlängert 5/5


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2015)

muse lifestrea um 22:30


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Juli 2015)

Ich mag das neue Album nicht so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juli 2015)

LIIIIIIINK AUN LIIIIIIIINK


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LIIIIIIINK AUN LIIIIIIIINK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

nsfw

 



Spoiler







__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/1rMlV67

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 

Habs mir heute gut gehen lassen :>


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2015)

Möpse ich seh möpse ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

und einen wunderschön vernarbeten Bauchnabel auf den ich heute erstmal wieder angesprochen wurde <__< (okay, die haben auch die anderen Narben am Bauch gesehen und daher gefragt was da denn los ist D


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Was ist aus dem anderen Lippenpiercing geworden?

 

Lustigerweise ist mir das mit dem Bauchnabel auch direkt aufgefallen. What happend?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

Hatte da ein zweites drin, was aber beschissen gestochen wurde. Habe es jetzt nicht mehr drin, weil es sich nur noch entzündet hat. Bauchnabelstory gibt es hier: KLICK.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

FEHLER. Keine Berechtigung.

 

Also heute Abend no League?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

HÖ? Strange. Dann hier eine Wall of Text

 



Spoiler



Hallo zusammen,

wieder habe ich eine Ewigkeit nichts von mir hören lassen. Ich war in der Zeit wieder ziemlich krank, hatte keine Lust oder war einfach beschäftigt. Ich war durch die Arbeit auf vielen Produktionen dabei (bin Veranstaltungstechnikerin) und kam dann meist nachts erst nach hause und bin dann nur noch ins Bett. An meinen freien Tagen habe ich dann gezockt und fürs Bloggen war dann einfach keine Zeit.
Der aktuelle Content ist jetzt auch im HC fast clear .. Animus und Lei Shen werden nochmal eine ordentliche Nuss denke ich. Aber mich haben in den letzten Wochen/Tagen andere Sachen mehr beschäftigt.

Ich wurde am 11. August ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, da es mir in jener Nacht gar nicht gut ging - ich hatte nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung wie ernst es eigentlich war. Die Beschwerden, die ich in den letzten Monaten mit meiner Bauch/Magen-Region hatte, habe ich ja nicht für weiter schlimm gehalten. Fehler. Meiner? Fehler meiner Ärzte? Ich weiss es nicht. War es der Umzug und die damit verbundene Aufregung? Heimweh? Mein plötzlicher wieder Sportbeginn? Nicht mehr Mamas Küche? Nein, alles Pustekuchen. Ich wurde also auf Grund starker Schmerzen, Fieber, Schüttelfrost und Erbrechen ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Dort um 4 Uhr morgens angekommen, war ich in so einer Trance durch meine Schmerzen, dass ich da nur verstanden habe dass ich irgendwas am Blinddarm habe. Ja, wow - puh - Blinddarm Routine-Operation und die Schmerzen habe ich dann auch für normal gehalten. Ich weiss dann nur noch, dass ich gebrochen habe, starke Schmerzmittel bekommen habe und meine Blutwerte für den Arsch waren. Ich sollte so schnell wie möglich operiert werden. Meine Eltern wurden informiert und haben sich gleich auf den Weg gemacht. Nunja, irgendwann bin ich aufgewacht, meine Mama saß neben mir und sah total fertig aus. Ich war verwirrt - war doch nur der Blinddarm? Meine Schwester und mein Papa waren auch da und ähnlich mitgenommen. Die folgenden Tage im Krankenhaus musste ich erstmal wieder richtig laufen "lernen", mein Gesicht und Bauch waren geschwollen, meine rechte Hand auch, da ich durchgehend irgendwas direkt in die Venen bekommen habe. Mein Bauch fühlte sich auch falsch an und mir wurde gesagt es sei wichtig, dass ich jetzt viel laufe, weil wegen etc ... Nungut, die Tage im Krankenhaus vergingen, ich bekam Zimmernachbarn, die auch den Blinddarm rausbekommen haben und war verwundert, dass sie alle so gut laufen konnten, alle so einen guten Hunger hatten und auch irgendwie schon alle nach wenigen Tagen wieder gehen durften. Ich war verwirrt - ist mein Heilprozess einfach super lang? Und wieso bekomme ich rund um die Uhr Medikamente und habe eigentlich immer eine Ärztin bei mir? Ich fragte dann bei einer Morgenvisite den Oberarzt, wieso ich denn so lange für alles brauche und wieso alle vor mir rauskönnten..? Da traf es mich wie ein Schlag .. "Frau xxx, bei Ihnen war das alles etwas komplizierter [...] Wir können fast von Glück reden [...] etwas später und das wäre nicht mehr gut gegangen." Uff. Ich nahm es erstmal mit Fassung - aber den Rest des Tages habe ich unbeobachtet geweint. Ich wäre fast draufgegangen. Ich konnte und kann es immer noch nicht fassen. Bis zu der Nachricht war meine größte Sorge, dass ich System of a down am 18. August nicht sehen kann.. jetzt war mir klar, dass ich an diesem Tag noch lange nicht wieder zuhause sein werde und froh sein kann, dass ich dann überhaupt noch hier sein darf. Es war nicht nur der dumme Blinddarm. Dank dem Blinddarm wurde erst gemerkt, was ich habe. Dieser ist nämlich geplatzt und hat damit auf die Region aufmerksam gemacht. Ich hatte eine sehr starke Bauchfellentzündung. Alle meine Organe im Bauchbereich waren schon betroffen. Ich weiss nicht, wie es ist wenn man fast bei einem Autounfall oder Selbstmord oder so draufgeht - aber wenn es fast während einer OP passiert, ist nichts mit Licht am Ende des Tunnels oder so ein Shit. Ich habe nichts bemerkt und wäre fast abgekratzt. Einfach so aus dem Leben gepustet gewesen und das letzte was ich gesehen hätte, wäre die indische OP-Schwester gewesen. Ich wüsste nicht mal mehr, was ich wem das letzte Mal gesagt hätte oder so ein Klischee-Kram. Ich möchte in Zukunft einfach bewusster leben. Ich habe erstmal meine Freunde auf Facebook von 580 auf 239 reduziert, denn mit vielen von denen hatte ich eh nichts (mehr) zu tun und bei vielen von ihnen weiss ich, dass sie mich eh nicht leiden können. Ich denke mir also "scheiss drauf, ob ich mit dem/der zusammen zur Schule gegangen bin - danach haben wir nicht mehr miteinander geredet, warum also sollte er/sie weiterhin Einblicke in mein Leben bekommen dürfen?"
Ich weiss nicht, ob mein Bauch irgendwann wieder schön sein wird oder für noch eine lange Zeit vernarbt bleiben wird. Aber die gehören dann jetzt wohl zu mir. Für mich hat mir diese Erfahrung aber gezeigt, dass ich versuchen werde, jeden Tag mehr zu schätzen. Natürlich werde ich einige Samstage trotzdem lieber zocken, anstatt irgendwo zu schlechten House-Beats abzuzappeln, aber das bin ich halt ich (: Aber die Vorstellung, dass von einem auf den anderen Moment alles vorbei sein kann, hat mich einfach geschockt. Ich werde jetzt noch mehr Dinge tun, die ich mir sehnlich wünsche und auf jeden Fall getan haben sollte, bevor es dann doch irgendwann in einigen Jahren vorbei ist.



 

 

Ne, heute Abend kein LoL .. fahre jetzt zu Freunden, wir zocken, trinken noch weiter (auwaia) und später falle ich dann wohl nur ins Bett D:


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like, favour, comment, subscribe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

DU SAGTEST DU HAST KEIN FACEBOOK. 

 

 

Viel Spaß dann heute Abend, grüß die Leber.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2015)

Du meinst Patie?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2015)

Ja.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juli 2015)

Der Post ist zwei jahre alt  habe kein Facebook mehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2015)

Darf ich auch meinen Oberkörper zeigen ?


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2015)

Gegen die Forumregeln verstösst es nicht Shikari


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Darf ich auch meinen Oberkörper zeigen ?


Ja bitte


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2015)

PATRIARCHY!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2015)

EVERYONE GET IN HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEE EVERYONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I AM A 12 YEAR OLD BOY AND NEVER FUCKING LUCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2015)

ARBEITSSTELLE BEKOMMEN MONTAG VERTRAG UNTERZEICHNEN F'YEAH 10 OUTA 10


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Hab ich doch gesagt! Gz man!


----------



## Manowar (8. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Nachher inoffizielle Abschlussfeier. Gonna be funny.
Muss morgenfrüh arbeiten... ein Glück muss ich dafür nicht nüchtern sein...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2015)

have fun, hab meine next week


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Dir auch! Am Freitag, dann Offizielle und Samstag das Hochzeitsfest meiner Mum. 

Ein Glück gehöre ich nicht zur Fraktion die ihre Leber komplett misshandeln.
Hoffe es wird schön gekotzt. :>


----------



## Keashaa (14. Juli 2015)

Neue persönliche Marathonbestzeit am Sonntag aufgestellt in 3h 53min 

 

10/5

 

Tags darauf nen Startplatz für die Triathlon-Langdistanz in Roth 2016 ergattert   

 

20/5

 

Nächstes Jahr nach 226km und vielen Stunden Quälerei im Ziel ankommen

 

Nicht messbar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Juli 2015)

Und ich bin schon zu faul die 500m zum Rewe zu laufen und hunger dann lieber n tag. ;D


----------



## Keashaa (14. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon zu faul die 500m zum Rewe zu laufen und hunger dann lieber n tag. ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2015)

Shika ist jetzt ein staatlich anerkannter Erzieher... 5/5. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veshrae (14. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Shika ist jetzt ein staatlich anerkannter Erzieher... 5/5.


 

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mich darüber freuen kann 

aber herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2015)

kommt drauf an veschrae. wenn deine kinder außerhalb seiner recihweite sind vllt schon.
gz shika


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juli 2015)

Ich liebe dieses .gif   allein dafür gibt es schon ein +1, boi!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2015)

Danke ihr lieben. Glaubt mir wenn ich euch sage, ihr werdet eure Kinder eher mir anvertrauen als meinen Mit-Absolventen...


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

Ob Shikari dann so ist wie der Erzieher beim Kinofilm "Fack yu Goethe" ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2015)

eher wie der Ausbilder aus Füll Metal Jacket


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2015)

oder der Kindergartencop ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke ihr lieben. Glaubt mir wenn ich euch sage, ihr werdet eure Kinder eher mir anvertrauen als meinen Mit-Absolventen...



Da ich weiß was bei mir schon so im Kurs saß signe ich das 100%.

Morgen nicht arbeiten zu müssen 5/5
Ich werde nur aus'm Bett aufstehen, wenn ich auf's Klo muss.


----------



## Veshrae (15. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Da ich weiß was bei mir schon so im Kurs saß signe ich das 100%.
> 
> Morgen nicht arbeiten zu müssen 5/5
> Ich werde nur aus'm Bett aufstehen, wenn ich auf's Klo muss.


 

Mama mit der Schüssel nicht daheim? ):

 

Morgen "Aussendienst". Das erste mal Seite 3 Jahren - externes Coaching.

Mal schauen wie das so wird, bin gespannt -> 3/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2015)

Wohne nich mehr bei Mama.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2015)

Oh man. 

Heute Mittag gab es bei Rift ein (zu dem Zeitpunkt unbekannten) Bug, zumindest auf den Eu-Servern.

Wenn man das erste Mal im Shop ein REX (Handelbares Guthaben) kauft gibts ein 155% Mount dazu (So'n Zombiehai, sieht recht fesch aus)

Wie sich rausgestellt hat gehört das zur 134 Euro teuren Collectors Edition und als Bonus wenn man für 100 Tacken Guthaben kauft. Nicht zu dem 7,50 REX...

Habe nach einem Ticket das Mount bekommen (Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich nich das es ein Bug ist)

Ende vom Lied ist, dass ich kostenlos ein krasses sau teures Mount  bekommen habe, für eine verdammt billige Guthabenaufladung.
5/5


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2015)

Morgen ist offizieller start von windows 10. und da es für win7,8 user gratis ist werd ich mir das mal auf meinem lap top installieren. desktop nicht weil ich nicht weiss wie das mit den treibern ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2015)

Bin auch noch am überlegen. Laut einigen Vorabtestern soll es ja zu keinen Problemen kommen. Da ich mein OS auf der SSD habe, werde ich es trotzdem mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2015)

Montag Vorstellungsgespräch, einmal Daumen drücken bitte.


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. August 2015)

Genau das wollte ich sehen, danke!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2015)

BUNDESLIGA BITCH 5/5


----------



## Veshrae (17. August 2015)

Wetter 5/5


----------



## Schrottinator (7. September 2015)

Am 30. Oktober kommt Afterbirth, das Addon zu Rebirth raus! \o/


----------



## helgor12 (11. September 2015)

Übe seit 2 Wochen sone Combo mit dem Balisong und hab sie gestern endlich mal flüssig hinbekommen und das auch noch auf Kamera festgehalten. Sehr erlösendes Gefühl


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2015)

Das is ende Oktober anfang November wieder nach Deutschland ziehe : )


----------



## Portemonnaie (24. September 2015)

Rexo, am 12 Sept 2015 - 12:37, schrieb:
Das is ende Oktober anfang November wieder nach Deutschland ziehe : )
 


Wo warst du den bisher?   

Ich freue mich darüber, das ich diese Woche es geschafft habe, mein Haus Einbruchsicher zu machen. Ich habe mir durch einen Schlüsseldienst aus Wiesbaden alle notwendigen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen installieren lassen. Von Alarmanlage bis hin zu zusätzlichen Türriegel, Fenstersicherungen und Profilzylindern. Ich bin noch an überlegen, ob ich mir eine Nebelanlage hole. Diese wäre auch geil für Partys, wenn man alle verjagen will. Nur 5 Sekunden und der ganze Raum ist benebelt und man verliert total die Orientierung. Habe ich mal selber bei einer Vorschau erlebt.   

Zusätzlich - Donnerstag! Also fast schon Wochenende.


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2015)

Bei mir werden es jetzt nur neue Fenster und ne neue Haustür.

 

Mir kommen hier zu viele Wirtscflüchtlinge her


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. September 2015)

Na ein Glück ist die Aussage nicht rassistisch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2015)

Pokémon go.
Wenn das nur ansatzweise wird wie im Trailer, seht ihr mich nie wieder.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. September 2015)

Das ist mir scheiß egal, wenn's noch so teuer wird :v


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Oktober 2015)

Ach du heiliger Keks! Ich habe es endlich geschafft Real Platinum God zu erreichen! Und bis zum 30. sind es noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Oktober 2015)

Zu duschen 10/5

Da ich ja nächstes Jahr vorhabe in Island zu wandern, hab ich angefangen jeden Sonntag zu wandern.( 10-15km )

Heute gings ständig 300 Höhenmeter hoch und runter und das bei schwülem Wetter und 12 Km inklusive Kletterpassagen.

Ich schwöre euch, ich hab an  Stellen geschwitzt, von denen ich nicht wusste, dass man dort schwitzen kann.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2015)

sach bloß der saft is dir in die kimme geflossen?


----------



## Trollmops (5. Oktober 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Zu duschen 10/5
> 
> Da ich ja nächstes Jahr vorhabe in Island zu wandern, hab ich angefangen jeden Sonntag zu wandern.( 10-15km )


 

Hast du schon nen konkreten Plan wo genau du dort wandern möchtest?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2015)

Trollmops schrieb:


> Hast du schon nen konkreten Plan wo genau du dort wandern möchtest?


Mehr oder weniger, aber nichts in Stein gemeißeltes sozusagen.

 

Da ich Kompass und Karte beherrsche und Naturrobust bin werd ich vielleicht einfach drauf los gehen und gucken wo ich lande 

Aber natürlich will ich auch ein paar Natursehenswürdigkeiten sehen.


----------



## Trollmops (5. Oktober 2015)

Okay, bist du allein unterwegs?

 

ich war letztes Jahr im Spätsommer 10 Tage in Island, allerdings nur im Geländewagen unterwegs. An der Südküste bei Höfn hat uns ein Sturmtief erwischt. Ich weiß nich ob das ausm Fenster heftiger aussah als es war, oder ob du "naturrobuster" bist als ich, aber wenn der Wind den Regen so herpeitscht, dass die Nässe durch das Fenster drückt, obwohl davor 1,5m überdachter Balkon sind, möchte ich nicht mehr draußen sein.

Ich denke mal du hast noch nichts konkretes geplant, aber nur mit Karte und Kompass auf eigene Faust loszuwandern, halte ich für sehr gewagt. 

Das kannst du vielleicht oben im Norden am Myvatn machen, aber da wollte ich nicht mal mehr freiwillig ausm Auto aussteigen :p 

Andererseits gibt es (glaube ich) genug Schutzhütten. 

 

An welche Natursehenswürdigkeiten hast du Gedacht? Entlang der Ringstraße, Hochland (zu Fuß wohl eher weniger) oder in die Westfjorde (wo ich unbedingt noch hinwill!)?

 

@TopiC: das Island so ein wunderschönes Land ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2015)

Trollmops schrieb:


> Okay, bist du allein unterwegs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventuell kommt ein Freund mit, aber allein ist natürlich auch geil.

Man kann einfach dahin gehen wohin man möchte.

 

Ich schwanke zwischen Westfjorde und Hochland. Aber auch die Ringstraße ist sau interessant. Je nachdem wie es mir gefällt werde ich im Laufe der Jahre alle 3 machen.

 

An Sehenswürdigkeiten natürlich alles an Geysieren und Wasserfällen


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Oktober 2015)

Es ist zwar erst Oktober, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen --- aber ich freue mich schon auf die Weihnachtszeit  Liegt bestimmt an den ganzen Weihnachtsscheiss, den man schon im Rewe und co kaufen kann. Ich bastele dann selbst einen Adventskalender für (mich und) meinen Freund, freue mich schon darauf am Fenster zu sitzen und dem Schnee beim Fallen zu zuschauen und den ein oder anderen Filmmarathon plane ich auch schon ^-^ Plätzchen backen, Weihnachtsmarkt besuchen und so weiter und so weiter.. YYYYYYYYESSSSSS.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2015)

Das der Himmel/Hölle Shit bei Supernatural erstmal vorbei ist. Bin bei Staffel 6 jetzt. 
Uah war das nervig und komisch.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Oktober 2015)

Stuhl kam doch noch heute an


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2015)

Gehe heute zu einem Swing Konzert 



Spoiler



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. November 2015)

du hast da was an der unterlippe ^^

ansonsten schick schick, nicht so trashig wie sonst


----------



## Schrottinator (18. November 2015)

War gestern aum Electric Six Konzert.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. November 2015)

Ja, sonst bin ich immer schön trashig ;^) Keine Ahnung, hat der s/w-Filter Mist gemacht


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

5/5


----------



## Aun (19. November 2015)

Reflox schrieb:


>





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2015)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Fallout 4 kostet laut pcgames forum für euch schweizer 17 euro mehr jetzt und ansonsten gabs halt 10 bis 15% preisanstieg seit ihr umgestellt wurdet


----------



## Aun (19. November 2015)

die bonzen da unten haben doch genug kohle


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Fallout 4 kostet laut pcgames forum für euch schweizer 17 euro mehr jetzt und ansonsten gabs halt 10 bis 15% preisanstieg seit ihr umgestellt wurdet


 

Naja, kommt drauf an bei welchen Titeln. Viele Titel wurden fast 1 zu 1 mit dem Euro oder sogar Dollarpreis übernommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2015)

Hab ja vorletzte Dienstag mit joggen angefangen, weil ich gern nächstes Jahr wieder kicken will. Nach 100m hab ich schon ein Sauerstoffzelt gebraucht.

Eben hab ich 3KM am Stück geschafft und ich bin sogar noch recht fit.
Mal sehen ob ich bis Januar die 10 schaffe.


----------



## Aun (22. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomy88 (24. November 2015)

Ich freue mich richtig auf den 17. Dezember und Star Wars Episode 7, wird bestimmt richtig cool   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2015)

Das mein "Vorgesetzter" auch Bremenfan ist, den gleichen Humor wie ich hat und es sau bockt mit ihm zusammen zu arbeiten. 5/5
Auch der Rest des Teams ist nice. 5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Dezember 2015)

in 5h Star Wars


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> in 5h Star Wars


 

3x schlafen

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2015)

Was ich gestern gesehen habe. 10/5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok wenn ZAM den Film mag, kann der vielleicht doch nicht so scheiße sein. Hab trotzdem Angst. Noch 53 Stunden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2015)

Das Chewbacca endlich stirbt 10/5


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2015)

Ok, dann stirbt er halt nicht. Ich hab keine Ahnung.


----------



## Xarran (18. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars 

Endlich wars soweit; die Leidenszeit war auch lang genug.

 

Wer an meinen Eindrücken zum Film interessiert ist, würde auf meinem Blog fündig. Nicht spoilerfrei!


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ok, dann stirbt er halt nicht. Ich hab keine Ahnung.


 



Spoiler



Han Solo stirbt ja und ich war in der Szene auch der festen Überzeugung, dass Chewi jetzt Amok läuft und dabei stirbt oder sich halt mit dem Teil in die Luft jagt  


 

 

Ich hatte in der letzten Szene Tränchen in den Augen  Mai 2017 - ich freue mich!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Dezember 2015)

Ist biblisch bestimmt nicht in Ordnung seinen Vater zu ermorden? Gibt's auf Sternzerstörern Beichtstühle? 
Oder kann man sich als neuer Anführer selbst Absolution erteilen?


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2015)

Spoilermist zur Selbstprofilierung gelöscht.


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2015)

wie jetzt? paties spoiler, den eh jeder depp anklickt, steht doch noch immer da


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> wie jetzt? paties spoiler, den eh jeder depp anklickt, steht doch noch immer da


 

Genau, den Spoiler regulär und zulässig im Spoiler-Tag, der offensichtlich noch da steht, habe ich natürlich gelöscht.

 

Trinkt Ihr heute irgendwie alle? *g*


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2015)

du nich?! schäm dich!


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2015)

hide yo kids hide yo wife! 5 tage hamburch biatches! ahuehuehue
shika mein schatz ich komme


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> hide yo kids hide yo wife! 5 tage hamburch biatches! ahuehuehue
> shika mein schatz ich komme


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> hide yo kids hide yo wife! 5 tage hamburch biatches! ahuehuehue
> shika mein schatz ich komme



Hamburg.-.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2015)

hamburch hab ich vom hörensagen HAMBURCH

tja shika, da haste ein problem ^^ ich werde dich glücklicherweise nie finden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2015)

Hamburch ist schon richtig.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2016)

Juchu, das mit Steam hat endlich geklappt und das Spiel von der Computerbild (+18) konnte ich heute ab 23 Uhr über Steam downloaden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Mitte Februar geht's in die künftige Heimat.
Zwar nur 4 Tage aber who the fuck cares. 

unendlich/5


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2016)

Wo ist die Heimat?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Im Norden, Hamburg. <3


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2016)

Hab gehört, da gibts tolle Thai Massagen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hab gehört, da gibts tolle Thai Massagen



Dafür gibt's Shikari, sogar mit Happy End. <:


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2016)

War mal für ein Seminar in Hamburg und hab mich derbe im Rücken verrenkt.

Es war wirklich eine Qual, eine Massage OHNE Happy End zu finden


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Mensch Manowar, dann lass dich doch nicht auf der Reeperbahn massieren!!


----------



## Manowar (8. Januar 2016)

Das war so eklig da  

Massage hab ich bei Harburg gesucht.

Hab aber noch ein cooles Konzert von Kombinat 100 mitgenommen :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Dann war doch alles cool.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2016)

Du bist eklig.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2016)

Verwechselt ihr das hier gerade mit dem Smalltalk-Thread? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du bist eklig.


Das war nicht sexuell gemeint!

@ZAM, sorrylino.-.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Verwechselt ihr das hier gerade mit dem Smalltalk-Thread? ^^


 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Das war nicht sexuell gemeint!
> 
> @Zam, sorrylino.-.


das war *NO HOMO*  

frag doch mal patie, die kennt sich mit thai massagen aus  


edit: okay das klang grad echt pervers ^^

btt.: ich treff nächste woche ne alte freunding, die ich seit der 4. klase nicht mehr gesehen habe. das inet is scho was feines


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Das Aun endlich mal bangen darf. 5/5


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2016)

du weißt schon, dass es dafür freundinnen gibt?.......du bist so ein ei. wir sollten echt mal ein treffen der hardcorespammer von buffed machen und uns 3 tage lang, gröhlend, die hucke zu saufen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2016)

Freundinnen gibts zum putzen und kochen bruh!


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2016)

moment den post muss ich kopieren und auf tumblr inkl aller deiner daten posten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2016)

Nächsten Mittwoch nehm ich am Footballtraining teil, bin sau aufgeregt.

Da die auch ne Safetyposition suchen und das die Position ist die mich am meisten anspricht, trau ich mich einfach mal auszuprobieren. 

Das einzige Manko ist die hohe Verantwortung. 
Da wäre Guard oder DT schon irgendwie leichter.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2016)

Das erste Mal ein Rift unter 9 Minuten geschafft

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

+ gleich ein Handballspiel


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2016)

Ich habe gestern ein echt schönes Tor geworfen.  Heute ersten (offiziellen) Arbeitstag in der neuen Stelle.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2016)

gl & hf


----------



## Isarina (2. Februar 2016)

Ich freue mich auf Legion 5/5

Und aufs Shoppen 15/5


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2016)

woohoo most wanted für umme


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2016)

woohoo most wanted für umme 



Damn und ich hab vorgestern 1 Cent bezahlt fuer Fifa05 fuer'n Gamecube.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2016)

Der Moment in dem meine einzige A-Bombe in der gegnerischen Armee einschlägt und das Spiel entscheidet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2016)

Bei seinen unverbrauchten Minerals hat er es auch nicht anders verdient, grade als Toss.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Februar 2016)

Scheinbar kann man Skifahren nicht verlernen 3/5

Noch besser: Skifahren geht auch mit kaputtem Rücken 5/5

 

Ist schon ulkig:

Aufstehen -> Schmerz

Bücken -> Schmerz

Skifahren -> Nix...


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2016)

diese whiner im netz, die deadpool nicht sehen können  10/10 (ja das freut mich     )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2016)

1 Woche till urlaub 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2016)

Neue Pokemongeneration angekündigt 5/5

In ca. 3 Wochen komplett neue Möbel in weiß-hochglanz in der Wohnung. Tauschen bis auf das Sofa( Ist so ne modulare Insel) alles aus. Dann ist alles einheitlich. :>


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2016)

1 Woche till urlaub 5/5

 

hast du da nicht erst vor kurzem angefangen? 

 

 


In ca. 3 Wochen komplett neue Möbel in weiß-hochglanz in der Wohnung. Tauschen bis auf das Sofa( Ist so ne modulare Insel) alles aus. Dann ist alles einheitlich. :>

 

weiß-hochglanz erinnert mich irgendwie immer an dieses Ikea-Billiglack-Weiß


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2016)

Haha!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2016)

hast du da nicht erst vor kurzem angefangen? 

 

 

 

 

Öhm... ich arbeite seit 1. August durch.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Februar 2016)

Öhm... ich arbeite seit 1. August durch.

 

wow. Wie die Zeit verfliegt - es kommt mir vor wie gestern, als du hier von den Bewerbungen und dann der Zusage geschrieben hast :')


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Februar 2016)

Hast du nicht mit Urlaub begonnen und am 26/28.8 "richtig" angefangen?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2016)

Nope, der Urlaub wäre unbezahlt gewesen, weil ich offiziell keinen bezahlten Urlaub in den ersten Monaten nehmen durfte.

 

Aber ja, die Zeit vergeht so schnell. Damals noch total Ahnungslos und gefühlt als Springerkraft gearbeitet, heute leite ich 2 Klassengruppen und kenne fast jedes Kind auf der Schule beim Namen... krass.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2016)

Nope, der Urlaub wäre unbezahlt gewesen, weil ich offiziell keinen bezahlten Urlaub in den ersten Monaten nehmen durfte.

 

Aber ja, die Zeit vergeht so schnell. Damals noch total Ahnungslos und gefühlt als Springerkraft gearbeitet, heute leite ich 2 Klassengruppen und kenne fast jedes Kind auf der Schule beim Namen... krass.

 

CHANTAL Heul Leise !


----------



## Keashaa (1. März 2016)

Trainingsurlaub auf Zypern lief bombe! 1000km aufm Rad geschafft in 13 Tagen!

 

5/5


----------



## Patiekrice (4. März 2016)

Diablo 4 angekündigt.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2016)

Nix angekündigt. Nur mal wieder die typischen Stellenausschreibungen.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. März 2016)

;( Shika hat mich in die Irre geführt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2016)

WENN GAMESTAR AUF FB SCHREIBT "D4 WURDE ANGEKÜNDIGT" WAS SOLL ICH DA MACHEN PATIE


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2016)

Gamestar sind nicht die einzigen, die wegen der Ausschreibung diese Überschrift hatten. Mir kam es so vor als ob eher wenige Seiten keine typische BILD-Überschrift hatten.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2016)

The Division wird in 4 Stunden freigeschaltet ...5/5

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2016)

Primal kam gerade an, nachher wenn alles erledigt ist, werd ich erstmal richtig schön spielen... so als Belohnung. :-)


----------



## Manowar (10. März 2016)

*Frauen finden Männer, die mit Fisch posieren, Sexy!*

 

*http://www.miss.at/home/lifestyle/liebe/4942539/TinderStudie_Frauen-finden-Maenner-die-mit-Fisch-posieren-sexy?xtor=CS1-15*

 

 

* ** *


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2016)

*Frauen finden Männer, die mit Fisch posieren, Sexy!*

 

*http://www.miss.at/home/lifestyle/liebe/4942539/TinderStudie_Frauen-finden-Maenner-die-mit-Fisch-posieren-sexy?xtor=CS1-15*

 

 

* ** *

 

 

http://www.amazon.de/Carponizer-erotischer-Karpfenkalender-2016-Angelkalender/dp/3981747208/


----------



## Aun (15. März 2016)

Neuer Indiana  Jones Juli 2019


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2016)

Neuer Indiana Jones Juli 2019

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2016)

Doch. Mit Ford und spielbergo und ohne shia  (zum glück)


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2016)

Nach den Nazis und den Russen darf nun Isis sein Glück versuchen?


----------



## bkeleanor (16. März 2016)

dazu gibt es nur eines zu sagen.

nuke the fridge!


----------



## gravityman (17. März 2016)

...moin!... wenn ich eine Nacht unter meiner Pyramide geschlafen habe...


----------



## bkeleanor (22. März 2016)

Adventure time

Die Szene mit dem Eisgolem und den Feuerfüchsen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKIYbkl01hU


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2016)

Morgen Batman V Superman 3/5

 

Hab die Kritiken ein wenig verfolgt (Rotten Tomatoes, imdb usw) und mitbekommen, dass der jetzt nicht so gut angekommen ist. Wenn er aber zumindest genau so gut ist wie Man of Steel (den ich ganz ok fand) ist, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBJyp2LFHgk

 

Lego Batman 2017 

 

Mir gefällt der Trailer schon jetzt mehr als der Batman vs Superman Trailer ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2016)

Mein Dkok Projekt nimmt langsam gestalt an, zumindest die Einkaufsliste für die reinen Deathkorps steht zu 70%.
Da ich ja ordentlich umbauen will muss ich noch ein paar Stunden durch's Internet tigern auf der Suche nach passendem Stuff.

Ist zwar für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ausgelegt, aber das macht ja nichts.


----------



## Manowar (30. März 2016)

Dude - wat?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. März 2016)

Er redet über Warhammer 40k.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. März 2016)

Dude - wat?



Kleine Plastikfiguren mit denen mag Krieg spielt nach einem Regelbuch, das 27x so dick wie die Bibel ist.


----------



## Aun (30. März 2016)

Eigentlich hat das hauptregelbuch nur 300 Seiten +- &#128518;


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. März 2016)

... auf der Suche nach passendem Stuff.  
 

green stuff? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. März 2016)

green stuff? ^^ 



Naa, der ist längst bestellt. :-D

Zum Großteil Bits vereinzelnt auch Modelle, wie z.B. den Colossal Zeppelin von Titanforge, da Gw/FW sowas ja nicht anbieten leider.

Wurde bis jetzt relativ fündig.
Tommy Guns, Mini Guns, Scharfschützengewehre sowie passende Sprungmodule. Ist halt schwierig, das es optisch auch einigermaßen passt und nicht fremd aussieht.

Man muss halt rum experimentieren. 

Was mich wirklich freut ist das jemand Raptor Jumppacks auf eBay einzeln angeboten hat. Diiiiiirekt gekauft.
Die waren meine größte Sorge.^^


----------



## Aun (30. März 2016)

Raptor jumppack? Die sind doch allein schon so groß wie ein Soldat ^^ oder meinst die altem jp?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. März 2016)

Nö meine die von FW, wenn die echt schon so riesig sind verbau ich die halt am Zeppelin.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. April 2016)

Bei uns im Nachbarort ist ein Grieche und der ist super! Davor hätte ich erstmal ne Stunde durch die Gegend pilgern müssen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. April 2016)

Bei uns im Nachbarort ist ein Grieche und der ist super! Davor hätte ich erstmal ne Stunde durch die Gegend pilgern müssen.



Metaxxa oder wie mans schreibt ist Liebe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2016)

Space Hulk: Deathwing <3


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Mai 2016)

Die alte Raidtruppe von vor x Jahren hat mich für Legion wieder angefragt. Wieder Maintank bei den alten Bekloppten <3

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Außerdem gutes Wetter und gleich aufm Rad 'ne dicke Runde machen, heute Abend Lasagne und Videospiele.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spoilerwarnungen jenseits jeglicher Logik. Herrlich :3


----------



## Nexilein (6. Mai 2016)

Hatte den Vorverkauf für Warcraft verschlafen..

Jetzt gibt es in meinem örtliche Kino einen zusätzlichen "Deluxe" Kinosaal für die Warcraft Premiere.

 

_"Deluxe" heißt bequeme, elektrisch verstellbare Ledersessel, gemütlicher Kinosaal, Bedienung am Platz, ..._


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2016)

spätromische dekadenz wa? ^^


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2016)

Gibt's hier auch mehrere Säle im Cinecitta. Schaue Filme nur noch da.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Mai 2016)

Auf Montag.<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Mai 2016)

KLASSENERHALT unendlich/5


----------



## Sam3321 (14. Mai 2016)

das mein Piercing endlich total verheilt is 5/5

 

 

das ich nächstes Monat nach Amerika fliege 110000000/5

 

 

und das (hoffentlich) bald Sommer kommt  5/5


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

So Goldliga jetzt auch in LotV erreicht :3


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2016)

was kann man sich eigtl für den digitalen schwanzersatz kaufen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2016)

Nutten.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Mai 2016)

Nutten.

 

+ koks +


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2016)

griezmann im stickerpack gehabt 10/10.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F_CZosKxig


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2016)

Das mein Arbeitsbuddy auch einen Studienplatz bekommen hat. Sind in der gleichen Hochschule, im gleichen Studiengang. :>
5/5

Er ist zwar mega der Chaot, aber was solls bin ich ja auch. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juli 2016)

über Independence Day 2

 

... und das besonders, weil ein Freund bei diesem Film mitgewirkt hat. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dHTjHqcIw

 

Heute ist ja Premiere.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2016)

Urlaub in einer Woche ...5/5


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2016)

Heute geht's für eine Woche nach Hamburg ... 2. Geburtstag im Seniorenheim feiern.^^


----------



## Keashaa (19. Juli 2016)

Ironman-Distanz in Roth überstanden... vor vier Jahren, als ich das erste Mal als Staffelläufer dort war, hätte ich mir nie erträumt, dass ich diese Tortur mal solo schaffen würde!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2016)

Hoffentlich hast du dabei Pokemon Go angehabt.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juli 2016)

http://imgur.com/gallery/vx3Ft7x


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2016)

In den letzten 6 Tagen 5x laufen gewesen, insgesamt 54,5km... 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2016)

Nächstes Jahr mit Shika Tomorrowland 10/10


----------



## LikeTropi (1. August 2016)

Wenn mir jemand etwas leckeres kocht 4 -5 / 5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. August 2016)

Bekomme wohl ne Kindergeldnachzahlung ab 01.12.15.
Sollte das echt passieren, lasse ich mir alles in 1 Dollarscheinen auszahlen und gehe dann in den örtlichen Stripclub.


----------



## Aun (2. August 2016)

da darfst du doch noch garnicht rein


----------



## Manowar (3. August 2016)

Würd ich auch gern mal wieder, aber dann erwartet mich zuhause die Todesstrafe  <_<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2016)

Würd ich auch gern mal wieder, aber dann erwartet mich zuhause die Todesstrafe  <_<



Was Frau nicht weiß,...


----------



## Keashaa (3. August 2016)

Würd ich auch gern mal wieder, aber dann erwartet mich zuhause die Todesstrafe  <_<

 

Die ist aber sehr intolerant. Solange du nur zum Gucken hingehst, soll sie sich gefälligst nicht so haben!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2016)

Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

Kann ich nun auch auf meiner Liste abhaken, zusammen mit Mastodon. 5/5


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2016)

Ein Hoch auf die Handyversicherung. Habs letzten Freitag eingeschickt und heute kam ein nagelneues an. 

 

ENDLICH KEIN FUCKING ANDROID MEHR unendlich/5


----------



## Ogil (22. August 2016)

Sondern Windows-Phone? 

 

Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone - aber wenn man etwas speziellere Wuensche hat, dann ist die Auswahl garnicht mal so doll...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2016)

Ne hab jetzt wieder mein 1998er Betonnokia.


----------



## Veshrae (22. August 2016)

Sondern Windows-Phone? 

 

Ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone - aber wenn man etwas speziellere Wuensche hat, dann ist die Auswahl garnicht mal so doll...

 

Gibt doch mittlerweile genügend Smartphones in rosa/pink und glitzer Steine kann man nachträglich immer drauf packen!

Was muss es denn können?


----------



## Ogil (22. August 2016)

Der Strass muss funkeln wie Deine Augen beim Kommentar-Schreiben!

 

Nein - eigentlich garnicht sooo ausgefallen: Dual-Sim und dabei nicht so gross (das Moto G4 ist mir z.B. zu gross). Und nicht sooo teuer. Momentan wuerde ich sagen Huawei P9 Lite.


----------



## Veshrae (23. August 2016)

Könnte dir noch ein OnePlusTwo (wobei das dreier ja draussen ist) empfehlen.

Die Grösse ist ja immer relativ.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2016)

eBay Schnäppchen freuen mich sehr.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. September 2016)

In etwa 20 Minuten fahre ich zur Deutschen Jugger Meisterschaft und morgen fangen dann die Gruppenspiele an ^_^ Bin schon aufgeregt und hoffe einfach nur, dass ich mich nicht verletze da nächste Woche auch unser erstes Spiel der neuen Handball-Saison stattfindet  

 

 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHKyepF0Tzc

 

 

<3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2016)

Football geht heute Nacht los 5/5


----------



## LikeTropi (16. September 2016)

über die fantastische Rede von Martin Sonneborn zum "State of da Union"! Sooo gut!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Oktober 2016)

Cheesy crust pizza von pizza hut 10/10


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2017)

Ni No Kuni 2 kommt auch für den PC.


----------



## Gundel1975 (14. Februar 2017)

Ich freue mich so richtig über Zeit. Wenn mir Menschen, die mir am Herzen liegen Zeit schenken. Und natürlich über Gesundheit. Und ein Lottogewinn wäre auch toll


----------



## Patiekrice (23. April 2017)

Ich kann wieder im Forum posten.KEK


----------



## Manowar (24. April 2017)

Same


----------



## MaxSchut (8. Mai 2017)

Auf Mordors Shadow Teil 2 3/5

was leider noch ziemlich lange dauert


----------



## Bullinga (12. Mai 2017)

Auf Wochenende


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=NUQ7MGCMNDw


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

wenn ich endlich mein htc wive habe!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2017)

Bin dieses Wochenende in Stuttgart.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2017)

Noch 5 Minuten bis Urlaub, da ich aber in die Uni muss ist das eig. redundant thehehhehee.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2017)

Die erste Folge vom neuen Ducktales gesehen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Oktober 2017)

Man hat sich hier schon lange keine/r mehr gerfreut.....

 

Mich freut gerade das wir (meine Frau und ich) am 1.12. umziehen.

Nach1 1/2 Jahren Wohnungssuche in Hamburg dann jetzt halt WG mit meinem Bruder und seinem Hund.

Großes Bad, große Küche, schönes Wohnzimmer mit Kachelofen und nem Garten...    * Uuuund* wieder anständiges Internet!


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2017)

Wardruna Konzert am 18.10. in Berlin


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann schon wieder stehen! Und mit beiden Beinen laufen. Zwar mit Krücken aber immerhin. Das war vor ein paae Tagen noch absolut nicht erahnbar.

Das tut richtig gut, nachdem ich heute mich nur übergeben habe, weil ich so'n Medikament nicht vertragen habe.

5/5

Jetzt muss der Stationsarzt sein Wort halten. Kannst du laufen, kannst du gehen. Morgen dampf ich ab!


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2017)

Was denn passiert ... ?! oO


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2017)

schwächeanfall, weil kein wlan. er ist halt ne pussy


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2017)

Was denn passiert ... ?! oO



Hab mir vor 2 Jahren die Bänder im Sprunggelenk gerissen samt Knochenfraktur, viele kleine Absplitterungen + Brüche. Das ist jetzt scheinbar wieder aufgebrochen.  Laut Röntgen ist das nie richtig verheilt. Ich hatte seit letzter Woche Mittwoch richtig krasse schmerzen im Sprunggelenk. Das hat sich bis in den Oberschenkel hoch gezogen und durchgehend gekrampft. Hatte zwischenzeitlich n netten Opiat Mix der aber auch nicht geholfen hat. Waren ein paar echt schlimme Tage.

Was exakt der Auslöser war ist unklar, merkwürdig ist halt die Schmerzintensität die stand in keinem Verhältnis zur "Verletzung".
Jetzt wird halt untersucht ob es ein Rheumaschub war, Crps ( Das ist so eine Veränderung der Nerven dadurch steigen die Schmerzen ins Unermessliche um es mal melodramatisch auszudrücken). Als letztes steht noch Sarkoidose im Raum. Dafür werd ich heute geröntgt.

Da der Boy jetzt aber wieder "laufen" kann, will er heute heim. Den Befund kann man mir senden, muss ich nich noch 3 Tage hier schimmeln.

Hatte zwischenzeitlich ein Einzelzimmer, den Luxus musste ich gestern aufgeben und der Lärmpegel in dem jetzigem 4er ist nicht tragbar.

So'n Ossi der die ganze Zeit nur meckert: "WARUMÄÄÄ NÜR IBÜPROFÄÄÄHN?????" und so schnarcht: ARGHHHHHHHHHH GHRRRRR ARRRRGHHHH. 

Keine Ahnung ob er träumt ein Pirat zu sein oder so. Aber gleich ramm ich ihm meine Krücken in den Rachen.


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Oktober 2017)

Autsch. Klingt übel. Dann mal gute Besserung! 

Gegen schnarchende Zimmergenossen hilft Ohropax. Meine Freundin schnarcht auch ganz gern mal und ohne die Dinger würd ich wahrscheinlich nur auf der Couch im WZ pennen ... 

Und ja, wir Ossis machen gern mal Stunk. Wisst ihr ja. Sonst würden wir wahrscheinlich immernoch hinter der Mauer leben.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2017)

ich freu mich über die ganzen idioten auf der bvb fb seite. ganz großes tennis, nachdem sind von den sachsen auf die fresse bekommen haben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Oktober 2017)

ich freu mich über die ganzen idioten auf der bvb fb seite. ganz großes tennis, nachdem sind von den sachsen auf die fresse bekommen haben



Mich freut auch jede Niederlage des BvB übertrieben. 

Ich ekel mich einfach vor der ganzen Doppelmoral die Verein und Fans an den Tag legen.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Oktober 2017)

Pauline singt im Spiel "Jump Up, Super Star!" lippensynchron.


----------



## Aun (18. November 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJDMWVZta3M

noiiiiiiice!


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Dezember 2017)

Gerade dieses Bild von Anfang des Jahres gefunden. Auf der einen Seite freue ich mich, dass ich von dem Unfall keine bleibenden Schäden habe, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich traurig dass ich seitdem nicht mehr wirklich Sport gemacht habe ;(

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



 

#Jahresrückblicklolololol


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Dezember 2017)

MEGAMAN 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2017)

SUPERFIGHTING ROBOT


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

Gerade dieses Bild von Anfang des Jahres gefunden. Auf der einen Seite freue ich mich, dass ich von dem Unfall keine bleibenden Schäden habe, aber auf der anderen Seite bin ich traurig dass ich seitdem nicht mehr wirklich Sport gemacht habe ;(

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



 

#Jahresrückblicklolololol

 

Weil du nicht kannst oder weil sich dein Hintern wehrt?

Was hast du da überhaupt schönes gemacht?


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Dezember 2017)

Eine Mischung aus beidem, Manowar  Bin ein Teamsport-Typ, aber die Mannschaften hier in meinem derzeitigen Wohnort waren mir alle unsympathisch.

 

Kurz vor dem Foto bin ich zu einem Jugger-Turnier gefahren und hatte schon das Jochbein durch ein Handball-Spiel vorher geprellt. Auf dem Turnier hatte ich dann eine Kollision mit einem Mitspieler und ein Schädelhirn-Trauma, Prellung des Schädels und so was. Lag ein paar Tage im Krankenhaus, unter anderem weil eine meiner Pupillien sich seltsam verhalten hat laut den Ärzten und ich nicht mehr richtig sehen konnte.


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

Bin ein Teamsport-Typ, aber die Mannschaften hier in meinem derzeitigen Wohnort waren mir alle unsympathisch.

 

Das ist echt scheisse, gell?

Habe mit 5 Jahren angefangen Fußball zu spielen. Seit dem 6. Jahr im Mittelfeld. Immer das Spiel geleitet. War immer ein hervorragender Kapitän.

Und irgendwann.. naja. Es wurde Multikulti. Alle wollten nur noch solo spielen. Jeder war der Beste. Und Teamspiel war gestern.

 

Aber hast du jetzt noch Beschwerden? 

Weil von den Verletzungen her müsste ja alles schon längst verheilt sein. Körperlich jedenfalls.

 

Danke das du Jugger verlinkst   . Ja, kenn ich. 

Augen sind hoffentlich wieder fit.

Als Einäugiger kann ich es dir nur wünschen. (Nein, es war kein Airsoft Unfall  )

 

Ich will hier nicht blöd rumschleimen, vorallem nicht, weil du dich in meinen Traum einschleichen wolltest  

Aber verdammt nochmal hast du schöne Augen.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2017)

wir alle wissen was du geträumt hast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2017)

Diese Szene hat mich sehr glücklich gemacht.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Dezember 2017)

[....]

 

Danke für die Blumen :>

 

Ne, alles wieder tippi toppi - nur eine kleine Narbe, die man aber kaum sieht.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir gibts keine Blumen. Bekommst nen Bier 

 

Na dann raff dich auf! Siehst doch selber das es dir fehlt.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

Davon träume ich auch oft.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich war bös zu dir Zam.

Wenn ich dich mal irgendwo sehe, bekommst du ein Bier von mir.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2017)

Ggfs. RPC ^^

 

Übrigens auch gut geeignet zur Dauerkommunikation: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=community&module=shoutbox ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Das erhöht den Postcounter aber nicht. :v


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2017)

patie im buntgetüpfeltem kleid topt aber die krankenschwester ^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Ggfs. RPC ^^

 

Übrigens auch gut geeignet zur Dauerkommunikation: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=community&module=shoutbox ^^

 

Ich würde so gern hin. Aber ich schaffe es terminlich quasi nie.

 

Darauf gehe ich nicht ein! 

 


Das erhöht den Postcounter aber nicht. :v

 

Ist quasi mein Leben.

 


patie im buntgetüpfeltem kleid topt aber die krankenschwester ^^

 

Pics or nah.

Ich weiß nichtmal wie sie aussieht (die Augen sind einfach nur der Wahnsinn) . 

Und das ist keine Krankenschwester! Sie ist Ärztin! Dr. Elliot Reid!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Patie ist ca 1,65cm groß, braune mittellange haare und B Körbchen. kkthxbye


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Ok, ok.

Mehr.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2017)

Nächstes Jahr kommt Souls Calibur VI. Und dann noch Bayonetta 1, 2 und 3 für die Switch.


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2017)

Uijuijui

Heute kommt mein Jahresbonus.

Wie ich Geld liebe <3


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Dezember 2017)

Patie ist ca 1,65cm groß, braune mittellange haare und B Körbchen. kkthxbye

 

alles falsch. lol.

 

 

 

 

Nah, die Haarfarbe stimmt.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2017)

ich weiß es ich weiß es und das bleibt mein kleines geheimnis


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Dezember 2017)

Naja, die Haarlänge variiert ja :> Habe sie mir erst letzte Woche noch kürzer schneiden lassen.

Kein Plan, ob ich es hier erzählt habe, aber im August habe ich einen halben Meter meines Haares gespendet.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Coole Nummer  

 

Ich ärgere mich immernoch, dass ich das nicht auch gemacht habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2017)

Hausarbeit bestanden. 10/10

Wenn man die Umstände bedenkt... 
2-3 Tage, im Krankenhaus, unter Morphium und die anspruchsvollste Dozentin. 
Man bin ich froh...


----------



## CadBane123 (14. Dezember 2017)

Habe heute eine zusage für einen Job bekommen


----------



## Haiden23 (15. Dezember 2017)

Habe heute eine zusage für einen Job bekommen 

 

Glückwunsch 

 

freue mich darüber, dass ich 2 Kilo abgenommen habe in 2 Wochen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Dezember 2017)

Nur 3 Wochen nachdem Foupar der Royal Mail bekomm ich jetzt ein Resend meiner Bestellung... yeah


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2017)

das wort das du suchst nennt sich fauxpas


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Januar 2018)

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich für jeden Tag an dem ich im Krankenhaus lag von meiner privaten Versicherung (noch) Geld bekomme  hätte denen nur die Entlassungsbriefe zu kommen lassen müssen. Mein Scanner läuft jetzt gerade auf hochtouren.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2018)

und patie so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (8. Januar 2018)

Patie ist eine Äffin? Na Gz und ähhhh GZ Patie zur Kohle!

 

Ick freue mich so richtig das ich meine Ziele, die ich mir gesetzt hatte, erreicht habe. Zum 02.01.2018 das Haus so renoviert und sauber zu haben, das man auch wieder Gäste empfangen kann XD. KK Ohne die Hilfe meiner Frau hätte/n wir/ich es nicht geschaft und jetzt kommen eigentlich erst die richtig anstrengenden Sachen wie Keller und Dachboden- ganz zu schweigen von meinem Zimmer aber da habe ich mir bei allem keine wirklichen zeitlichen Ziele gegeben.

Ausserdem freut mich das sich min Fru wohl gut eingelebt hatt und ein superkalifragiextragetialkohölligeniales Zimmer hat


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2018)

Bilder


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2018)

Patie ist eine Äffin?

 

nein das nun wirklich nicht (jedenfalls wüsste ich es nicht), sollte sich eher auf das geld beziehen ^^


----------



## Manowar (9. Januar 2018)

Versprecher sind manchmal so herrlich <3

 

Gerade in nem Hotel angerufen

"Blablabla ich plane eine kleine Feier und müsste diverse Leute umbringen"

Stille.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2018)

wenn die autokorrektur im brägen aussetzt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Januar 2018)

Versprecher sind manchmal so herrlich <3
 
Gerade in nem Hotel angerufen
"Blablabla ich plane eine kleine Feier und müsste diverse Leute umbringen"
Stille.



Freudscher Versprecher mein Freund.

Spiel mal weniger Pubg!


----------



## Manowar (18. Januar 2018)

Ich hab gerade semi Urlaub. Das ist nett  5/5

Das nächste Fernstudium abgeschlossen. 5/5

Internist sagt ich bin super gesund. 5/5

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2018)

Es gibt eine Band Namens "Okilly Dokilly" und sie klingen und sehen so aus:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BEvh6HSQc0


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Ich hasse solche Musik..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Morgen schreib ich zwar Klausur, ABER danach geh ich mit meinem Besten zu unserem Sushimann und wir holen uns die Luxusplatte. Danach sind wir arm, aber worth it.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Haben hier auch nen tollen in der Nachbarstadt. Aber wie du schon sagst.. man wird arm.

 

War vor kurzem bei der Schwester von meinem Weib in Berlin.

"Da müssen wir unbedingt Sushi essen gehen, das ist mega lecker und echt günstig"

Wenn ich "Sushi" und "günstig" in einem Satz höre -wenn da nicht "nicht" vor "günstig" steht (  ) - fang ich lieber direkt an zu kotzen..

 

Naja.. ich war betrunken, also sind wir hin.

War das schlechteste was ich je gegessen habe.

Hab mir zwar nichts weggeholt, aber ich hab mich schmutzig gefühlt..


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2018)

hast dich doch gleich von innen desinfiziert ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Haben hier auch nen tollen in der Nachbarstadt. Aber wie du schon sagst.. man wird arm.
 
War vor kurzem bei der Schwester von meinem Weib in Berlin.
"Da müssen wir unbedingt Sushi essen gehen, das ist mega lecker und echt günstig"
Wenn ich "Sushi" und "günstig" in einem Satz höre -wenn da nicht "nicht" vor "günstig" steht (  ) - fang ich lieber direkt an zu kotzen..
 
Naja.. ich war betrunken, also sind wir hin.
War das schlechteste was ich je gegessen habe.
Hab mir zwar nichts weggeholt, aber ich hab mich schmutzig gefühlt.. 



Kannste echt froh sein, dass du dir nichts geholt hast. Kenne meinen bereits ein paar Jahre, aber bin halt echt nur selten da... teuer. Die Qualität ist aber wirklich hervorragend. Ich bin so wuschig drauf. Am meisten freue ich mich auf die California Inside Out mit Lachs und die Spicy Tuna Rolls. Oh boy... <3


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

"California inside out"

Das hört sich wie etwas an, was ich erstmal auf Urban Dictionary nachgucken müsste 

 

Na dann mal viel Erfolg für die Klausur und bleib wuschig!


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. Januar 2018)

"California inside out"

Das hört sich wie etwas an, was  schon mal gegessen wurde ?

 

Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es um Sushi geht.

 

Schönes WoE Ihr


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Februar 2018)

Alle Klausuren bis Sommer geschrieben. Jetzt noch Hausarbeit mit meinem Besten schreiben, aber das ist entspannt.

Behaupte mal das ich alle Klausuren bestanden habe.  

Jetzt wird erstmal dragonball super geguckt und mhw gespielt!


----------



## Martin969 (12. März 2018)

Auf alles was lustig ist. Musik,Geld, Bier usw.


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Bier ist lustig.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. März 2018)

Geld ist viel lustiger!


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Wie kann man so Geldgeil sein


----------



## spectrumizer (13. März 2018)

Jeder ist geldgeil. Deswegen ist die Welt auch so shice.


----------



## Manowar (20. März 2018)

Mein erster 12er Arena Run!

Holy fuck.. ich war aufgeregt


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2018)

1. mal.. hyped meinen 12er Run. Bitches.

 

2. Ich habs irgendwie im Urin, das mein Junggesellenabschied morgen ist


----------



## Aun (24. März 2018)

und du sagst nicht bescheid? kollegenschwein!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2018)

Brumm Brumm Theorie bestanden 5/5

Gestern hieß es noch ich kann heute nich schreiben, sondern erst in 2 Wochen. Dann hats doch geklappt und ich hab dann natürlich gestern nix mehr gemacht. 
Heute morgen kam dann die Whatsapp das ich doch schreiben kann. Ehhhh


----------



## Aun (9. April 2018)

ein glück wohnst du weit weg. du im strassenverkehr ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. April 2018)

Was sollen das heißen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Mai 2018)

Morgen mein erstes Airsoftspiel. Hab so eine Vorfreude wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Aber 30 Grad und Gewitter werden anstrengend.


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2018)

13.12.2019
neues jumanji wupwup


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2018)

Führerscheinprüfung bestanden.

War auch echt im Heroic Mode heute. Lauter Umleitungen, Baustellenfahrzeuge auf der Straße, Rettungswagen, Fahrradfahrer. Das ganze Programm. 

Vorhin dann direkt mit meinem Auto rumgedüst, dass macht so Laune.

Bin hyped.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2018)

Gratulation. 

 

Ja, Führerschein ist schon was tolles. Macht aber auch faul, wenn man nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2018)

Ja jetzt muss ich gar nicht mehr laufen. <3


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2018)

Genau.


----------



## tripmeup (12. Juli 2018)

So richtig? Hmm, also derweil eigentlich nur auf den Freitag weil denn dann wieder das wochenende begbinnt und ich mich da mal richtig drauf einlassen möchte - das ist supi und genauso brauch ich das, mehr entsannung nach all der stressigen Woche!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2018)

Das ich heute die letzte Klausur für lange Zeit geschrieben habe. Waren jetzt 3 Stück innerhalb 7 Tage.
Maximaler von mir betriebener Lernaufwand pro Klausur je 30min, andere aus meinem Semester haben Wochenlang täglich gelernt. Deren Instagram besteht nur aus Bildern davon wie sie lernen.  

Das beste ist, das jede Klausur auch noch zweigeteilt war. Also quasi 6 Stück.

Werde aber relativ sicher jede bestanden haben mit ner 2-3. Damit bin ich einverstanden.

5/5

Paypal hat mir heute endlich ne Rückzahlung gegeben. Nachdem ich nach 4 Monaten keine Lust mehr hatte zu warten und vom Verkäufer eh nix mehr kam. 

5/5

Das ich Exsl 95 entdeckt habe. 

Unbezahlbar/5


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI7WyhWZkzk

such hype much wow! hoffentlich verwursten sie was vom alten WIP


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2019)

Endlich "The Expanse" Staffel 3 auf Deutsch verfügbar.


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2019)

erwarte nicht so viel. hat um einiges nachgelassen. immer noch super, aber viele logiklöcher. und gunny hat viel zu wenig screentime ^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2019)

Was wurde jetzt eigentlich aus der Clone Wars-Rückkehr?


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2019)

ka sag du es mir ^^ habs echt vergessen xD


----------



## Aun (3. April 2019)

starship troopers serie. wird wohl aber leider pg13....


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> starship troopers serie. wird wohl aber leider pg13....


Warum freust du dich dann darauf?


----------



## HerrGun (24. April 2019)

Ich freue mich über den Frühling, dass es wärmer geworden ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2020)

Studium abgeschlossen!


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Studium abgeschlossen!


----------



## Nenaisy (12. April 2020)

Ich freue mich über mein neues Auto und meinen Job von zu Hause aus.

 

Ich brauche deine Hilfe Ich habe einen guten Laptop auf dieser Website gesehen https://www.luxnote-hannover.de ... Ich brauche einen Gaming-PC, aber ich bin ein Neuling


----------



## Magogan (12. April 2020)

Nenaisy schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über mein neues Auto und meinen Job von zu Hause aus


Super, dann musst du nicht mehr mit der Bahn zur Arbeit fahren


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. April 2020)

Wo schrieb denn Nenaisy, daß er vorher kein Auto hatte? Und woher weißt Du, wie er zu Arbeit kommt, vor allem da "Job von zu Hause aus"?

 

Btt. Schönes Wetter und geilende Pflanzen 

 

Dieses Jahr werde ich noch Paprika, Physalis und Tomaten zu ziehen versuchen. Freue mich schon auf die Ernten!


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2020)

Ich hab mein Spiel an ein paar Leute verschenkt und einer von denen hat es gekauft, nachdem er es geschenkt bekommen hat. Mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2020)

Heute bei Reddit ein Spiel im Wert von bis zu 50,- Euro  gewonnen.
Hab mir Planet Zoo ausgesucht. :-) 

Erstaunlicherweise war es komplett Scamfrei.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. April 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heute bei Reddit ein Spiel im Wert von bis zu 50,- Euro gewonnen.
> Hab mir Planet Zoo ausgesucht. :-)
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise war es komplett Scamfrei.


 

oooh, wie cool! Wie ist es? Bin mir noch unsicher ob es mir dir ~50€ wert ist für 2-3 im Monat spielen haha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2020)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> oooh, wie cool! Wie ist es? Bin mir noch unsicher ob es mir dir ~50€ wert ist für 2-3 im Monat spielen haha


 

Süüüüüüüüüüß lauter animals!


----------



## Aun (26. April 2020)

pfui bäh


----------



## Liberus (10. August 2020)

Zur Zeit muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Über mein neues Auto. Naja was heißt "neu". Neu ist der eigentlich nicht aber aber sieht fast so aus. Ich brauchte für meinen Job einen neues Auto. Das aber nur noch auf Zeit da ich in nicht ganz einem Jahr in der Schweiz leben werde und das Auto da, Stand jetzt, nicht brauchen werde. Daher hab ich mir überlegt ob ich mir ein Auto kaufe oder ob ich es mir doch nur miete. Letzen Endes dachte ich mir dachte ich mir, dass es meins sein soll, spätestens nach der Probefahrt^^ Naja was soll ich sagen, jetzt habe ich mir einen 

*********
 geholt. Sowohl beim Optischen als auch vom Fahrgefühl würde man nicht drauf kommen, dass das ein Gebrauchtwagen ist. Bin vollends zufrieden und hab richtig viel Spaß mit dem Wagen.


----------



## ChocoboKnight99 (26. Oktober 2020)

So richtig freu ich mich auf meinen neuen Rechner.

Intel Core i9-10900F CPU

16GB RAM

und eine 2070er  

 

Cyberpunk 2077 kann endlich kommen (auf das freu ich mich natürlich auch).


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten bis es 2021 ist. Die zweiten Staffeln von The Witcher und Snowpiercer kommen raus. Hitman 3 und Hogwarts Legacy kommen. Wird hype!  

   

Und falls jemals doch Cyperpunk 2077 kommt, freu ich mich dann auch. (falls ich es noch erlebe in meiner Zeit)


----------

